# OPPO HA-2 Portable Headphone Amplifier/DAC Discussion Thread



## HasturTheYellow

​  
 ​ OPPO HA-2 Portable Headphone Amplifier/DAC
OPPO HA-2 User Manual
 ​  


Spoiler: Specifications



Designs and specifications are subject to change without notice.

*General*Dimensions (W x H x D)2.5 x 6.2 x 0.5 inches, 68 x 157 x 12 mmWeight6.2 oz, 175 gramsFrequency Response20 Hz - 200 kHzAudio-in Level1 VrmsLine-out Level1 Vrms @ 0 dBFSRecommended Headphone Impedance16 Ohm - 300 OhmMaximum Headphone Output Power300 mW into 16 Ohm
 220 mW into 32 Ohm
 30 mW into 300 OhmOutput Jacks3.5 mm stereo headphone
 3.5 mm stereo line-outInput PortsAnalog: 3.5 mm stereo audio-in
 Digital: USB A for iPod / iPhone / iPad; USB micro-B for smartphones with USB OTG feature and computers.DAC ChipESS Sabre32 Reference ES9018-K2MInput FormatStereo PCM, Stereo DSD (DoP v1.1 or native)PCM Sampling Frequencies44.1 kHz  -  384 kHz, 16 / 24 / 32-bitDSD Sampling Frequencies2.8224 MHz (DSD64), 5.6448 MHz (DSD128), 11.2896 MHz (DSD256, native mode only)ProfileUSB 2.0, USB Audio 2.0*Battery*Built-in Battery type3000 mAh lithium polymer rechargeable batteryBattery Operation TimeApprox. 13 hours for analog source via Audio-in; approx. 7 hours for digital sources via USBCharging TimeApprox. 1 hour 30 minutes






Spoiler: Bass Boost Frequency Plots




 Normal: No bass boost applied. The frequency response is flat.
  

 Bass Boost: Bass boost is turned on. Low frequency band gets a boost.
  

 Bass Boost Detail: Bass frequency below 100 Hz gets about 5dB boost. The boost gradually decreases from 100Hz to about 500Hz where it reaches the normal non-boosted level.


  
 Now that the HA-2 has been officially launched as of this afternoon (February 20th, 2015) I thought it would be appropriate to start a new discussions thread that was originally started in the Sponsors Forum when we revealed the HA-2 and the PM-3 to the public for the first time at the Rocky Mountain Audio Festival in 2014.
  
 All those who have beta tested the HA-2, we thank you, and we hope that you will contribute immensely to on the HeadFi forums. Your NDAs are over, so if you had any tribulations about posting, don't. Post to your heart's contentment.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I will buy it for sure let me firts get cash, you meant 20th february 2015 right?
 not 2014


----------



## kawaivpc1

20hz to 200kHz!

That's pretty impressive frequency response. 
It can cover the real 24bit 192kHz files. 

When can we see this on Amazon?
how does it sound? Does it worth $299?


----------



## x RELIC x

kawaivpc1 said:


> 20hz to 200kHz!
> 
> That's pretty impressive frequency response.
> It can cover the real 24bit 192kHz files.
> ...




You realize that 16/44.1 can cover *the same frequency range* as 24/192. Even 20hz to 200kHz (though you can't hear over 20kHz unless you're a dog).

The bit rate/sampling rate is not a measure of frequency range.


----------



## IAMBLEST

mine has just shipped which is great. now waiting for the PM3 to be listed so i can get those!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Soon. Soon.


----------



## IAMBLEST

hasturtheyellow said:


> Soon. Soon.


You should post what you wrote to me about using PayPal to order if you are an international customer. The website might put some people off from UK or other parts of the world.


----------



## Harris

We had the pleasure of hearing the HA-2 during CES in January, and both of us thought it a superb unit. The leather covering reminds me of a vintage Jaguar, feels great, isn't flashy, but secure and luxurious. The controls were solid and well-machined, and we listened to the upcoming PM-3's with it. Even with AAC files on an iPhone6+, the difference between the iPhones audio section and the HA-2 was instantly discernible, with dynamics, texture, and soundstage all significantly improved. 
  
 When we heard the HA-2 attached to a MacBook Pro with lossless and high-res audio, the PM-3s really kicked into gear. We only had a short time, so a longer review will be forthcoming, but compared to other units I've tried, the HA-2 seemed a serious contender. The build quality was really interesting, with a bit of a vintage feel, yet housing serious firepower. I think that the PM-3 (very portable), and the and HA-2 is going to quickly become a portable dream team for many folks. We worked with final, pre-production models, so looking forward to the actual production run units.


----------



## kawaivpc1

The other products in this price range are Geek Out 1000 and Beyerdynamic A200.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Oppo make the best user manuals in the world bar none


----------



## shigzeo

I'm very pleased by what Oppo have done. Got a by ch of pretty pictures of it plus a few words of praise (and caution) up here.

EDIT: I can't believe it costs 300$. Way too much machine for that.


----------



## NZheadcase

shigzeo said:


> I'm very pleased by what Oppo have done. Got a by ch of pretty pictures of it plus a few words of praise (and caution) up here.
> 
> EDIT: I can't believe it costs 300$. Way too much machine for that.


 
  
 Nice read. When's the full review due? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can't wait. This one is definitely in my radar.


----------



## feverfive

Geez, just what I need...another portable audio gizmo.  LMAO....I'll probably get one once available through Amazon/B&H Photo.


----------



## palermo

damn that price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even FiiO can't compete entirely, especially design.


----------



## IAMBLEST

This may sound stupid, but if I attach my OPPO phone to this amp with those rubber bands, will that interfere with the touch screen interface permanently? Like how can you select songs if they are touching the screen?


----------



## lextek

So will this work with older iPhones with the 30 pin dock connector?


----------



## dacari

Really interesting, I wait for reviews specially how it handles sensitive iems (why not put a 3 gain levels?)


----------



## shigzeo

palermo said:


> damn that price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Honestly, the days racing to the bottom may be over for companies that have made a name by undercutting the competition. Oppo may well be the disruptor the market didn't know they were waiting for.


----------



## IAMBLEST

shigzeo said:


> Honestly, the days racing to the bottom may be over for companies that have made a name by undercutting the competition. Oppo may well be the disruptor the market didn't know they were waiting for.




Agreed. They did it with the HA 1 as well. Their products are premium quality at very reasonable prices.


----------



## shigzeo

I worded the above poorly. While Oppo's prices are reasonable, their commitment to quality build, ergonomic designs, and ease of use, are bar none, the best in the price class. The problem is that looking at the rest of the market now that is billed at similar prices makes me want to clear my nose.


----------



## gavinfabl

I've bought one. Imagine it will arrive by Wednesday. I currently using hifimediy-sabre-android-usb-dac with a Cayin C5 which sounds great but I don't like the wires as it's messy. Sound is excellent. Will be happy to answer any questions after I've had a listen ☺☺☺☺


----------



## money4me247

random question, wld the remote for ios/android still work if you use is as a dac+amp or just an amp?

im guessing no, but wld love some1 to test


----------



## NZheadcase

iamblest said:


> This may sound stupid, but if I attach my OPPO phone to this amp with those rubber bands, will that interfere with the touch screen interface permanently? Like how can you select songs if they are touching the screen?




Don't worry, the worst that could happen is they will obscure part of the screen. The bands won't activate the touch screen. It will still work.

Usually I prefer velcro. But that leather, dang! Have to think of a better way...


----------



## HasturTheYellow

lextek said:


> So will this work with older iPhones with the 30 pin dock connector?


 
  
 Yes, but you will just need to use your own cable.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

iamblest said:


> This may sound stupid, but if I attach my OPPO phone to this amp with those rubber bands, will that interfere with the touch screen interface permanently? Like how can you select songs if they are touching the screen?


 
  
 No. Most touch screens will not recognize the bands as being an acceptable input, so you will just want to make sure that you put the bands in a location (like the very top and bottom of the phone) to allow for as much access to the touch screen as possible.
  
 EDIT: Looks like I was 8 minutes too late, as NZheadcase had already correctly replied.


----------



## lextek

hasturtheyellow said:


> Yes, but you will just need to use your own cable.



Thanks. Great news. Loved the PM-1s on loaner program. Looks like a great portable option.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Has anyone tried this using the walkman Line-out? how does it sound?


----------



## lukeap69

@Iamblest
The rubber band may prove to be annoying. Look at your phone and see where you can place the rubber bands without affecting the functionalites. This will depend on the space your screen occupies and the music app you will use.


----------



## gixxerwimp

Been lurking for a while, but my research on USB DAC/amps and reading the original announcement thread in its entirety has me signing up to post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm looking for a DAC/amp to use with my Samsung Note 3 and Galaxy S3. On paper, I've narrowed down my choices to the HA-2 and the Leckerton UHA760. The 760 has crossfeed, 3-way gain, and reviews say the background noise is nonexistent. The HA-2 is way sexier-looking, thinner, has charge indicator LEDs, and can double as a portable USB charger.
  
shigzeo said he heard some hiss. Can anyone sensitive to hiss comment, from either the beta units or a production unit? I'll be using my recently acquired ER•4Ps and would think I'll be able to hear it with those if there's any that's significant.
  
 Regarding charging while playing, in the announcement thread zilch0md said:
   





> *zilch0md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The HA-2 accepts digital inputs from USB, iOS and Android devices plus analog line level input from other DACs or even headphone out from DAPs (if you don't mind double-amping from a "weak" DAP, like a Sansa Clip+ or an Altman Tera Player).
> 
> ...


 
  
 But on p. 11 of the user's manual, it says:
   





> CAUTION: When the HA-2 is being charged, it cannot supply power to an external device at the same time.


 
  
 So it would seem that the HA-2 is supposed to be able to charge an external device during playback without its AC charger connected, and *not* supposed to be able to charge another device when it's AC charger *is* connected, contrary to what zilch0md discovered. It seemed to work for his iCrap Mini (USB A port), as the HA-2 is charged from its USB micro-B port.
  
I would be curious to know if the HA-2 can support USB DAC playback from an Android device through a powered USB hub, allowing both devices to charge while in use (I don't even know if this is possible, not having any experience with powered USB hubs). This would let me use it continuously on a trans-continental/oceanic flight. Although I suppose I could take a 30 min break and use the VOOC Rapid Charger!
  
 I've never owned a dedicated headphone amp, but have done some (non-blind) comparisons between the S3 and the headphone output of my NAD D 3020 with DT 1350s and Redbook FLAC. The difference was far from night and day, but the D 3020 seems to have tighter, punchier bass, more open sounding mids, and cleaner, slightly more extended highs. Had a hard time volume matching and unplug/plugging from one source to the other with no A/B box.
  
 Going down to my favourite headphone shop later today to convince myself it'll be worthwhile spending US$3-400 to make my music a bit less portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 [Edited formatting and punctuation]


----------



## gerelmx1986

I don't trust on VOOC Rapid charging technology at all
  
 I've had a couple of DELL Laptops with rapid charging technology only to have ruined the battery in less than 2 years


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> I don't trust on VOOC Rapid charging technology at all
> 
> I've had a couple of DELL Laptops with rapid charging technology only to have ruined the battery in less than 2 years




I don't know anything about the tech specs of the rapid charging system of the HA-2,
but fwiw, Oppo does claim on their website that the tech they use is "patented", so I assume that means it's
patented exclusively for Oppo. Maybe HasturTheYellow can provide some more info on that when he pops in again.


----------



## roflcopter159

Definitely interested in hearing someone's impressions on the HA-2 with LCD 2 and/or Mad Dogs. Was looking at getting a Fiio E12, but if this is a good deal better, I may just keep saving for this.


----------



## money4me247

i think it is possible to do that charging setup like zilch0md stated, but probably just highly not recommended as it will probably be determental to the battery's health.


----------



## x RELIC x

roflcopter159 said:


> Definitely interested in hearing someone's impressions on the HA-2 with LCD 2 and/or Mad Dogs. Was looking at getting a Fiio E12, but if this is a good deal better, I may just keep saving for this.




Better in what way? It's a beautiful unit with a great DAC but if amp power is your concern the HA-2 has a quarter the power of the e12 @32 Ohms. I use the e12 with the LCD-2 and it is a great combo.

If you want to use it for less demanding headphones, or have a portable DAC, or want the IOS/android functionality the HA-2 is a great unit, but I'm only looking at specs as I haven't heard the HA-2.


----------



## roflcopter159

x relic x said:


> Better in what way? It's a beautiful unit with a great DAC but if amp power is your concern the HA-2 has a quarter the power of the e12 @32 Ohms. I use the e12 with the LCD-2 and it is a great combo.
> 
> If you want to use it for less demanding headphones, or have a portable DAC, or want the IOS/android functionality the HA-2 is a great unit, but I'm only looking at specs as I haven't heard the HA-2.


 
 Well I was thinking about how well they would each make the LCD 2 and Mad Dogs sound. The portable DAC would be nice, and I'd definitely like that, but if the amp isn't as good/powerful as the E12 with either of those headphones, I may have to pass. Especially for a difference of $180. Though, I will definitely agree that it is an amazing looking piece of equipment


----------



## Sorefoot19

I'm intrigued by the new OPPO HA-2.  I currently have the Fiio E12, but it doesn't include a DAC so I am considering an upgrade. Since I'm not very knowledgeable about electronics, I'm hoping someone can tell me how to understand the power ratings of different portable amp/dac combos.
  
 The OPPO specs listed on the web site are in mW.  Other DAC./amps seems to list VRMS (see below).  My main HPs are T1, HE500, HD600, Alpha Dog and X2.  Is there a simple equation to convert disparate data like this, or do I just have ask each manufacturer to provide both sets of numbers?   OPPO clearly states that the HA-2 is good only up to 300 Ohms.  My E12 powers the T1 (600 Ohm) fine on high gain - at least in terms of loudness, so can I assume the HA-2 is less powerful? 30mW into 300 Ohms seems low, and I believe that is at the higher volume settings on the HA-2.  However, to be honest I can't tell if the other Amp/DAC listed below is any different. 
  
 Thoughts from someone smarter than me?
  
 OPPO HA-2
 Maximum Headphone Output Power           
 300 mW into 16 Ohm
 220 mW into 32 Ohm
 30 mW into 300 Ohm
  
 OTHER AMP/DAC
 Max Output @ 600Ω            4.146 VRMS
 Max Output @ 150Ω            3.580 VRMS
 Max Output @ 32Ω            1.182 VRM


----------



## almarti

Please, keep me update on this resolution of mW to/from VRMS.
  
 Any ready comparison between Oppo HA-2 and iFi micro iDSD, they are my shortlist to pair with 16-32ohm IEMs, Senn HD600 (300ohm) and Senn PXC450 (150/750 ohm passive/active mode).
 But I can not forget the CEntrance HiFi-M8 and Theorem 720.
 Then as I have an Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 the FiiO E12 is an alternative?
  
 Any help on what to do for my portable DAC/Amp combination (always connected to iPad mini FLAC?
 At home, iPad/PC -> DragonFly -> Schiit Asgard 2 -> HD600
  
 Thanks a lot.


----------



## gerelmx1986

what Frequency range does the Bass boost targets?


----------



## avi8tor

To compare mW to VRMS:
  
 mW = 1000 * VRMS * VRMS / Impedance
  
 OPPO HA-2
 Maximum Headphone Output Power           
 300 mW into 16 Ohm
 220 mW into 32 Ohm
 30 mW into 300 Ohm
  
 OTHER AMP/DAC
 Max Output @ 600Ω            4.146 VRMS ->  1000 * 4.146 * 4.146 / 600  = 28.649 mW
 Max Output @ 150Ω            3.580 VRMS -> 85.443 mW
 Max Output @ 32Ω            1.182 VRM -> 43.660 mW


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> what Frequency range does the Bass boost targets?




I'll second that inquiry too.
If any beta testers or early adopters happen to have frequency response charts comparing the
sound WITH and WITHOUT the bass boost, that would be excellent.


----------



## shigzeo

smarty-pants said:


> I'll second that inquiry too.
> If any beta testers or early adopters happen to have frequency response charts comparing the
> sound WITH and WITHOUT the bass boost, that would be excellent.


 
 I can get that done today if you want.


----------



## Sorefoot19

Thanks for the formula on mW vs. VRMS.  It makes comparisons much easier.


----------



## ClieOS

The conversion between mW to Vrms assumes the current remains constant. It might not always be the case.


----------



## Poimandres

I am also curious about the hiss. I was waiting for the Calyx F however the HA 2 is very enticing at this price.


----------



## kawaivpc1

poimandres said:


> I am also curious about the hiss. I was waiting for the Calyx F however the HA 2 is very enticing at this price.


 
 I bet Calyx F will be much better. As you know, many reviewers have mentioned that Calyx M is the only device that sounds comparably good to AK240.
 If they're going to release a Calyx F with slightly improved sound quality and battery life, it can be like an AK240 without LCD screen.
 I would prefer that over HA-2.  If it's going to sound that good, $499 price tag isn't too bad either.


----------



## YtseJamer

gixxerwimp said:


> shigzeo said he heard some hiss. Can anyone sensitive to hiss comment, from either the beta units or a production unit? I'll be using my recently acquired ER•4Ps and would think I'll be able to hear it with those if there's any that's


 
  
 X2.
  
 It's also a red flag for me because I want to use the HA-2 with my JH13s.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

gerelmx1986 said:


> what Frequency range does the Bass boost targets?


 
  
 Hot off the presses:
  

 Normal: No bass boost applied. The frequency response is flat.
  

 Bass Boost: Bass boost is turned on. Low frequency band gets a boost.
  

 Bass Boost Detail: Bass frequency below 100 Hz gets about 5dB boost. The boost gradually decreases from 100Hz to about 500Hz where it reaches the normal non-boosted level.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hasturtheyellow said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > what Frequency range does the Bass boost targets?
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot for the info, indeed a good bass boost (certainly looks goos for my MDR-1T yo give those a punch)


----------



## ImmaLizard

Just received my HA-2 and so far I am really impressed. Very neutral to my ears and pairs really well with iPhone and PM-1. More updates to come as I get some more time with it.


----------



## Wurstteppich

Ans shops in DE which will dell this unit?


----------



## gerelmx1986

wurstteppich said:


> Ans shops in DE which will dell this unit?


 

 maybe you can try purchasing it online, but it seems is only available for US/Canada/ and my country (México)


----------



## ImmaLizard

Just tried using HA-2 with my iPod classic with my 30 pin cable. Unfortunately it is not able to take digital feed like my HP-P1 can. Bummer.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Based on the Apple specifications an iPod Classic 120GB running 2.0 and iPod Classic 160GB running 2.0.3 software should be compatible with the HA-2.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Just tried again and it works. Sorry for the confusion. Might have had it set to B initially.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Good to hear that it is now working properly.


----------



## miceblue

roflcopter159 said:


> Definitely interested in hearing someone's impressions on the HA-2 with LCD 2 and/or Mad Dogs. Was looking at getting a Fiio E12, but if this is a good deal better, I may just keep saving for this.



I personally haven't tried the HA-2 with a planar magnetic headphone other than the PM-3, but based on how the two sound with my 669 Ω AKG K240 M, I would put my money on the HA-2's amplifier section over the E12. I find the E12 to sound grainy in the treble section, the instrument separation a bit blurry, and has a woollier-sounding bass to me in comparison, which I've always found to be the case with the E12.






ytsejamer said:


> gixxerwimp said:
> 
> 
> > shigzeo said he heard some hiss. [COLOR=0000FF]Can anyone sensitive to hiss comment, from either the beta units or a production unit?[/COLOR] I'll be using my recently acquired ER•4Ps and would think I'll be able to hear it with those if there's any that's
> ...



Shigzeo's remarks with the background hiss were with really sensitive in-ear earphones. I was a beta tester for the HA-2 and I think my ears are just really sensitive to the background hiss since I could hear it with all of my in-ear earphones (Shure SE215, JLab JBuds J5, dollar store earphones). When playing music, I think the noise is pretty minimal and it doesn't bother me as much unless it's during a really quiet part.

I did let one of my friends try out the HA-2 (final beta) with his myriad of in-ear earphones ($100-300 range) and after about an hour's time with it, he didn't complain about the noise at all, so I don't think it's a big problem for most people. My Geek Out 450 on the other hand....yeah that has a LOT of background hiss relatively speaking.


I'm not sure about CIEMs though since neither of us have one. Maybe shigzeo can chime in on this?


----------



## feverfive

I...must...resist.
  
 I don't even "need" a device like this, but I have respect for Oppo + the design of this gadget is right in my wheelhouse.  I wonder how it compares to the Meridian Explorer (1st version, but with fixed output impedance).  I'd never use this as anything more than an amp w/ my AK120ii (and even then, very seldom since I love my Vorzuge Pure II amp), but I wouldn't mind outputing via USB from my MBP & my iPhone 6 (which I RARELY use for music).


----------



## vasunshine

immalizard said:


> Just received my HA-2 and so far I am really impressed. Very neutral to my ears and pairs really well with iPhone and PM-1. More updates to come as I get some more time with it.


 
  
 Wow that was fast. You may be the first one received it. How long did it take to ship? Just place my order today...


----------



## Poimandres

I would be interested to know if you hear any hiss with sensitive iems.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

vasunshine said:


> Wow that was fast. You may be the first one received it. How long did it take to ship? Just place my order today...


 
  
 They will ship the same day or next day. So delivery is usually a week or less.


----------



## YtseJamer

poimandres said:


> I would be interested to know if you hear any hiss with sensitive iems.


 
  
 X2.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *gixxerwimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Going down to my favourite headphone shop later today to convince myself it'll be worthwhile spending US$3-400 to make my music a bit less portable


 

 None of this is directly related to the HA-2, other than that it describes my investigations to help me decide whether I want to order it direct from the US before it becomes available here in Taiwan. 
  
After a 3 hour session at Earzone in Taipei 2 days ago, the end result is I can't distinguish a significant improvement in sound quality between ​the onboard DAC and amp of ​either my Samsung Note 3 & Galaxy S3, and a dedicated portable DAC/amp (headphones/IEM used to be described below). Neither can I hear a difference between the two Samsung phones using any of my headphones/IEMs (ER•4P, Ultrasone Tio, DT 1350, Sennheiser HD 228, stock earphones).
  
 The test setup was using the Note 3 as transport and OTG USB source to the DAC/amp, and comparing it with the headphone output from the S3, using the ER•4Ps 
 (nom. impedance  ​27
 Ω) . I ran the Viper4Android EQ settings
 I normally use with the 4Ps ​
 ​
 to flatten the bass response ​ (no discernable distortion or artifacts), and Poweramp for playback (no EQ).​All source files were FLAC 16-bit 44.1kHz. I did my best ​to ​volume match 
 ​the 2 sources by ear, ​
 and  ​
 ​it 
 was  ​rather ​
 tough  ​
 unplug ​ging​
 /plug ​ging 
 the earphones ​ quickly enough to remember what I was hearing when switching from one to the other. I forgot to bring the ER•4P _P-to-S adapter _(basically a 75 Ω resistor in series).

  

 The first 
 device  was the FiiO E18 and the only quantifiable difference I could discern was a warmer bass response (mentioned in numerous reviews). I could probably convince myself of hearing a bit more "openness" with the E18, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to tell the difference consistently in a blind test. 
 At the insistence of ​ ​one of the sales guys, I tried a Denon DA-10 DAC/amp (not Android compatible) and used it as an amp with the output from the Note 3's headphone jack. I wasn't expecting much from this double amping setup. Using the Denon just sounded warm and fuzzy all through the frequency range.​

   

 After trying and failing to connect via USB to the ADL A1, a DAC/amp supposedly designed for Android compatibility (both my phones are listed as supported), we tried the ECentric Hifi-M8, which they weren't sure would work with my Samsung phones. Turns out it worked just fine. The sound was clear and uncoloured, there seemed to be a bit more low-end punch (not more bass, just more presence), and the mids and highs were perhaps more open and clear (gain low, bass/treble settings flat, impedance unintentionally set to 10Ω - I thought hard left would be the lowest setting). Or maybe not, as I couldn't really hear that much difference between it and my S3. It was a Sunday afternoon and the first day they were open for business after the Chinese New Year break, so the listening environment wasn't optimal. 
 
In an attempt to try and hear any positive difference with the DAC/amp, I grabbed a pair of OPPO PM-1s that were sitting on the counter, thinking they'd be harder to drive for the smart phone. The PM-1s sounded great and were the most comfortable over-ears I've ever tried (can't wear them due to the pads pressing on the arms of my glasses, causing visual distortion and making me dizzy). They sounded great out of both the Hifi-M8 and the S3. With the phone at full volume, I could get a pretty high sound level, louder than I would ordinarily listen. The M8 could go louder at its highest of the 3 gain settings. In reading about the PM-1, I thought it would be more challenging to drive for my S3. But looking now at OPPO's website, it says they wanted it to be easy to drive and pairable with mobile devices (nom. impedance 32 Ω). 
 
I brought my Beyerdynamic DT 1350s (nom. impedance 80 Ω) to see if/how they responded to amping, and switched over to them. After the extremely open and transparent sounding PM-1s, my 1350s sounded like I had wads of cotton balls between the drivers and my ears. It took a few minutes to readjust to their normally clear and punchy sound. Switching between the M8 and S3 again yielded no noticeable differences.
    ​The takeaway from that afternoon? It would seem I'll save myself US$300-400 that I can spend on another pair of headphones later. I'll wait for the new OPPO PM-3 ​closed back planar magnetics to come out and give them a listen. At $399 in the US (probably 20% more here), if they're anywhere near as good as the PM-1s, that's where I'll likely spend any extra pocket money.
  
 -------------------
  


 Yesterday, I was at the Guanghua electronics/computer market in Taipei looking for some heat shrink with a 90° bend for my ER•4P adapters from AWAN (see my avatar). Popped into Earzone's smaller branch there and tried the AK10 (a.k.a. Beyerdynamic A200p). The USB connection worked just fine; didn't do a listening test. A more knowledgeable sales guy told me the A1 needs a proprietary cable to connect to Android devices, one that's not supplied with the amp. How dumb is that?
  
 After striking out on the 90° heat shrink, I went back to Earzone to try a pair of "hard to drive" headphones with my Note 3. They had a pair of HD800s (300 Ω), from which the Note 3 could produce a decent sound level at full gain (Viper4Android and Poweramp both set flat), but the highs and lows were pretty out of control. They sounded much better through a HDVD800 DAC/amp. The guy said they'd sound even better from the balanced output. It was louder at the same volume setting, with maybe a bit better separation. Would need to listen properly for longer.
  
 So now that I've finally heard a positive difference using a dedicated DAC/amp, I'll wait for the HA-2 to arrive on my shores and compare it with the HiFi-M8. Would love to demo a Chord Hugo, but there's no way the CFO is gonna approve a US$2500 expenditure for such a _superfluous _device 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guess I'll have to wait until she feels guilty after her next Chanel purchase.


----------



## Poimandres

kawaivpc1 said:


> I bet Calyx F will be much better. As you know, many reviewers have mentioned that Calyx M is the only device that sounds comparably good to AK240.
> If they're going to release a Calyx F with slightly improved sound quality and battery life, it can be like an AK240 without LCD screen.
> I would prefer that over HA-2.  If it's going to sound that good, $499 price tag isn't too bad either.


 

 Here's to hoping that the F has improved sq over the M.  I have yet to hear anything as good as the M.  For the price the F would be a steal.


----------



## ImmaLizard

iPod doesn't work again. I've tried a few different cables and different things (iPod off when turning on HA-2, etc). Can anyone test their out? Mine is an iPod classic 160 gig with 2.0.4 PC software. Maybe I need to reformat to IOS software?


----------



## ClieOS

ER4P (as well as 4S) really doesn't response to amping much. Just saying.


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> iPod doesn't work again. I've tried a few different cables and different things (iPod off when turning on HA-2, etc). Can anyone test their out? Mine is an iPod classic 160 gig with 2.0.4 PC software. Maybe I need to reformat to IOS software?


 

 yes try the restore option under itunes


----------



## ImmaLizard

Restored iPod and reformatted to Mac software, still doesn't work. Any other ideas I should try?


----------



## IAMBLEST

My oppo has arrived.  I dont have any headphones with a 3.5mm jack


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> Restored iPod and reformatted to Mac software, still doesn't work. Any other ideas I should try?


 

 maybe that iPod does not work with the Oppo HA-2? except for analogue OUT?


----------



## ImmaLizard

Worked once, not sure what was different when it did actually work. Hastur, any ideas?


----------



## ImmaLizard

Update, working again.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Update, audible hiss with my JVC HA-FX850 IEMs. Loved every oppo product thus far but not feeling too good about this purchase.


----------



## gixxerwimp

clieos said:


> ER4P (as well as 4S) really doesn't response to amping much. Just saying.


 
  
 I was a "dedicated HP amp virgin", so to speak. Figured the 4Ps would let me hear more detail if there was any. People talk about "night/day" improvements with DAC/amp. I was just hoping to be able to hear any improvement at all. Didn't notice any difference with the DT 1350s either, nor the PM-1s, which are supposed to scale.
  
 So at least I know that the gains (for me) will be marginal with easy-to-drive headphones/IEMs. Money in the bank!


----------



## gixxerwimp

hasturtheyellow said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> 
> Normal: No bass boost applied. The frequency response is flat.


 
  
 Can you provide info on the setup for these frequency response tests? I've forgotten most of the electronics I learned in highschool/uni, but I think it would be more meaningful knowing what kind of load was being driven, and the power/voltage output


----------



## Wurstteppich

hasturtheyellow said:


> They will ship the same day or next day. So delivery is usually a week or less.




Any idea when it will be available for German customers?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You will want to contact OPPO UK as they will be able to handle your inquiry about the status of European distribution.

 If we shipped the HA-2, it would arrive usually within 7, but up to 10, business days.


----------



## money4me247

immalizard said:


> Worked once, not sure what was different when it did actually work. Hastur, any ideas?




lol read the user manual dude.


----------



## YtseJamer

immalizard said:


> Update, audible hiss with my JVC HA-FX850 IEMs. Loved every oppo product thus far but not feeling too good about this purchase.




Disappointing


----------



## ImmaLizard

money4me247 said:


> lol read the user manual dude.



Go back under a bridge dude.


----------



## gerelmx1986

money4me247 said:


> lol read the user manual dude.


 
 Agree +1, i am eager of having mine that i read the manual without having one


----------



## gerelmx1986

iamblest said:


> My oppo has arrived.  I dont have any headphones with a 3.5mm jack


 

 How is that all headphones have a 3.5mm jack those days


----------



## ImmaLizard

gerelmx1986 said:


> Agree +1, i am eager of having mine that i read the manual without having one


 

 I did read the manual.  I know it doesn't specify iPod classics in the list of compatible devices but Hastur said that it should work.  Doesn't make any sense that it would work sometimes and not others.


----------



## IAMBLEST

gerelmx1986 said:


> How is that all headphones have a 3.5mm jack those days :confused_face_2:




Do they? Maybe they do and I haven't connected them? I have audeze lcd3 and Sennheiser HD800s. I might have to look through lol


----------



## gerelmx1986

iamblest said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that all headphones have a 3.5mm jack those days
> ...


 

 or you refer your phones come with an 6.35mm adapter Bigger one, i have an adapter like that clicks into place for amps that have big headphone socket (MYMan has a shelf amplifier and had to connect my MDR-1R and his sennheirsers to the adapter 3.5mm to 6.35mm) or is the other way arround 2.5mm smaller for smarthphones? they alsos elll adapter for this
  
 here is the pic of the adapter i have to connect to my BF's amplifier


----------



## Amojo

Very interested in the oppo ha-2 can anyone tell me how this compares to ifi idsd nano? 

Will be using ether of these dac/amp with my iphone 6 /fiio x1 for now with q701/el8.


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree +1, i am eager of having mine that i read the manual without having one
> ...


 

 and you don't have an iphone like 4 or 4S, if i remember iClassic was released in 2009 but as i remember it shall accept ipod classic with latest firmware update, is your updated? sadly my iClassic is dead and no more repairs here in mexico, had to get a Sony walkman NWZ-A17 64GB + 128GB microSD to match the capacity of my classic


----------



## ImmaLizard

gerelmx1986 said:


> and you don't have an iphone like 4 or 4S, if i remember iClassic was released in 2009 but as i remember it shall accept ipod classic with latest firmware update, is your updated? sadly my iClassic is dead and no more repairs here in mexico, had to get a Sony walkman NWZ-A17 64GB + 128GB microSD to match the capacity of my classic


 

 I have a iPhone 5S that works with the HA-2 every time.  iPod classic has latest firmware and has worked occasionally.  Can anyone please test theirs out once they receive it?


----------



## gerelmx1986

Sony has priced their PHA-1A portable amplifier the same as the Oppo HA-2 $299.99
  
 but why i ma sticking with Oppo guys? well sony did a big mistake mega-bummer of not including analogue IN only has digital IN, bummer! 2. Batterylife is ****ty on the PHA-1A only 6 hours, really?


----------



## money4me247

immalizard said:


> Go back under a bridge dude.




lol it was a real honest suggestion. pretty sure if you read the manual front to back you will figure out why it seems to be only work sometimes.

hint: the ha-2 is working correctly.


----------



## ImmaLizard

money4me247 said:


> lol it was a real honest suggestion. pretty sure if you read the manual front to back you will figure out why it seems to be only work sometimes.
> 
> hint: the ha-2 is working correctly.


 

 How about you just tell me and quit being a troll.


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> money4me247 said:
> 
> 
> > lol it was a real honest suggestion. pretty sure if you read the manual front to back you will figure out why it seems to be only work sometimes.
> ...


 

 LOL why do you say he's or she is a troll? because he/she won't tell you the exact cause?, discern my friend, use your neurons excersice your brain


----------



## miceblue

amojo said:


> Very interested in the oppo ha-2 can anyone tell me how this compares to ifi idsd nano?
> 
> Will be using ether of these dac/amp with my iphone 6 /fiio x1 for now with q701/el8.



I can't say how it compares to the iFi iDSD Nano, but it sounds similar to the Light Harmonic Geek Out. It has a slightly grainier treble to me, but it's a bit warmer-sounding overall, which makes it a good pairing with the K 701 I have.


----------



## ImmaLizard

gerelmx1986 said:


> LOL why do you say he's or she is a troll? because he/she won't tell you the exact cause?, discern my friend, use your neurons excersice your brain


 

 Gone through all the trouble shooting.  Thanks for your contribution though.


----------



## Kreylix

gerelmx1986 said:


> How is that all headphones have a 3.5mm jack those days


 
 Why is the bigger jack needed? It's seems just like a throw-back to yesteryear.


----------



## gerelmx1986

kreylix said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that all headphones have a 3.5mm jack those days
> ...


 

 well some amps have this big jack input but oppo HA-2 has the traditional 3.5mm jack input, perhaps your senns have the big-jack adapter so you may check if it can detach if not you maybe need aan adapter from 6.35mm to 3.5mm


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This^ you guys are a tough crowd, Dudes just asking for a little assistance .


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> Gone through all the trouble shooting.  Thanks for your contribution though.


 
 The manual doesn't say nothing about ipod classic compatibility, it soesn't mention it at all only ipod touch 5th generation i think so


----------



## ImmaLizard

gerelmx1986 said:


> The manual doesn't say nothing about ipod classic compatibility, it soesn't mention it at all only ipod touch 5th generation i think so


 


hasturtheyellow said:


> Based on the Apple specifications an iPod Classic 120GB running 2.0 and iPod Classic 160GB running 2.0.3 software should be compatible with the HA-2.


----------



## money4me247

immalizard said:


> How about you just tell me and quit being a troll.




lol, i'm not trolling anyone. the exact step-by-step instructions on how to get it work is written out in the user manual. seriously just follow that instructions exactly step by step. if you did indeed get it to work before, those steps will be how you will get it to work again lol! there is rly no better or more helpful advice i or anyone else here can provide you.

gl


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Try an alternative USB cable. A bad cable, or a cable which is just dropping bits, can cause the HA-2 to not connect to it.

 Make sure the input selection switch is not moving to the A or C setting.
  
 Ensure that the volume on the iPod is turned up. The iPod's volume will can affect the digital volume, so you will want to set the volume to maximum on the iPod.


----------



## ImmaLizard

I followed the same directions and had different results.  Ended up resetting the HA-2 and it seems to have resolved the issue.
  
 lol btw, I can read and tie my own shoes, thank you very much.


----------



## Smarty-pants




----------



## money4me247

immalizard said:


> I followed the same directions and had different results.  Ended up resetting the HA-2 and it seems to have resolved the issue.
> 
> lol btw, I can read and tie my own shoes, thank you very much.




hahah glad u figured it out  i wld guess the a-b-c switch moved inadvertently & that caused your issue.


----------



## Sorefoot19

I'm hoping someone can confirm some information for me about the HA-2 vs. my current Fiio E12.  The E12 can adequately drive all my headphones including T1, HE500, Alpha Dog, HD600 and X2.  
 The maximum output for the E12 is 850mW at 32 Ohms.  The HA-2 shows output of only 200mW at 32 Ohms, and only 30mW at 300 Ohms.  I've also looked at the JDS Labs C5D, and it has similar output numbers to the HA-2.  
  
 First, are the lower numbers due to inclusion of the DAC in the amp?  the E12 is an amp only.
 Second, do I really need the DAC.  I'm currently using an IPOD Classic out of the 30 pin output directly into the E12.  
 Is anyone aware of an amp/DAC combo in the $300 price range that provides more power?
  
 Right now I am inclined to stay with what I have.  I love my OPPO products, but want something portable that can drive most hard to drive HP.  Something I can walk around with or lie in bed with that does not require a complete desktop set-up.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ekrauss

immalizard said:


> Update, audible hiss with my JVC HA-FX850 IEMs. Loved every oppo product thus far but not feeling too good about this purchase.


 
 I hear no hiss whatsoever with my HA-2 and an assortment of IEM's, on-ear, and over-ear headphones.


----------



## miceblue

sorefoot19 said:


> I'm hoping someone can confirm some information for me about the HA-2 vs. my current Fiio E12.  The E12 can adequately drive all my headphones including T1, HE500, Alpha Dog, HD600 and X2.
> The maximum output for the E12 is 850mW at 32 Ohms.  The HA-2 shows output of only 200mW at 32 Ohms, and only 30mW at 300 Ohms.  I've also looked at the JDS Labs C5D, and it has similar output numbers to the HA-2.
> 
> First, are the lower numbers due to inclusion of the DAC in the amp?  the E12 is an amp only.
> ...



I have a C5D at hand and I thought it drove the Alpha Dog and HD650 (I haven't seen a HD600 in a while) just fine. For 600-ohm headphones, the HA-2 might not be adequate for most people though (I find it to be just fine for normal listening sessions, but the volume knob is pretty high).

I personally never really liked the sound of the E12 and I prefer the C5D's sound (and HA-2 much more over the C5D) with the headphones I've tried.
HD700 + AK100 II + HA-2 was absolutely killer for me; loved that rig.



I don't think the inclusion of a DAC section has to do anything with the power output per se, but space for a larger battery could be used up from the DAC PCB (though given the HA-2's size, I don't think it would be possible to put a larger battery in there even if there wasn't a DAC section since it's so thin).

The external DAC is really up to you. I don't have an iPod Classic myself, so I can't say anything on how the HA-2 would sound with it. People seemed to really like the Fostex HP-P1 DAC/amp though (less power output than the HA-2), so maybe it will be to your liking?

I can't think of any other portable DAC/amp within $300 that would have more power output unless you count the Light Harmonic Geek Out 1000 or iFi Audio iDAC Micro.


----------



## amnesiac75

I have a question about the line input from an iPhone/iPad/iPod touch. Could an iOS update (say iOS 9) or any small patch to IOS 8 render this input unusable if Apple decides it doesn't want 3rd party devices used. And also has anyone used this with an iPad air 2 or a 5th gen iPod touch.


----------



## ClieOS

amnesiac75 said:


> I have a question about the line input from an iPhone/iPad/iPod touch. Could an iOS update (say iOS 9) or any small patch to IOS 8 render this input unusable if Apple decides it doesn't want 3rd party devices used. And also has anyone used this with an iPad air 2 or a 5th gen iPod touch.


 
  
 HA-2 is officially Apple's MFi certified, which means OPPO pays Apple a good sum of money for a license (with all the code and chips included) to connect to the iDevices. So no, any iOS update will no render the iDevice support useless because people @ Apple are not going to be insane any time soon.


----------



## amnesiac75

Thanks ClieOS


----------



## soundpurist40

FYI: for people base in UAE the OPPO HA-2 is available on demo @ Sound+Design (Abu dhabi) and Dubai Audio (Dubai) 
  
 http://sdesignme.com/
  
 http://dubaiaudio.com/


----------



## oscarc

Is the HA-2 powerful enough to drive the K7XX?


----------



## soundpurist40

" There are two gain level settings. The High Gain mode is capable of driving large power-hungry headphones, delivering up to 300 mW into 16-Ohm headphones. The Low Gain mode is intended for sensitive In-Ear Monitor type earphones. In addition to the two gain levels, the HA-2 offers two stages of volume control to precisely dial the desired output volume and to resolve the volume disparity issues between using In-Ear Monitors and full-size headphones. By mapping USB volume control commands to the Sabre DAC chip's internal digital volume control, users can adjust the signal volume using the playback app or software without losing audio resolution or causing bit truncation. The HA-2's analog volume control knob can then be used to further adjust for a comfortable listening level. For users who like a bit more punch and impact with their music, the HA-2 offers a Bass Boost function that is implemented purely with analog audio circuits."


----------



## ImmaLizard

ekrauss said:


> I hear no hiss whatsoever with my HA-2 and an assortment of IEM's, on-ear, and over-ear headphones.


 

 It is very faint and hasn't caused an issue so far.  What IEM's are you using?  I haven't heard any hiss with my PM-1s or TH600's.


----------



## gerelmx1986

ekrauss said:


> immalizard said:
> 
> 
> > Update, audible hiss with my JVC HA-FX850 IEMs. Loved every oppo product thus far but not feeling too good about this purchase.
> ...


 

 hehe same happens in the sony walkman A10 forum, some say it hisses like a snake, I don't hear any hiss at all on mine


----------



## Harris

I have spent a week with the HA-2, driving a variety of headphones, from Audio-Technica (open and closed back models), vintage Sony, and Oppo's PM-1 and PM-2 headphones.
  
 The fast charge is indeed fast, but the unit kept charged when I used it as my DAC/Amp with my MacPro and MacBook Pro. The unit was recognized instantly in System Preferences, and I played with the controls on the unit. I ended up using the high-gain setting for my headphones, although I did note I could listen at the same level with the gain set to either setting, but had to crank on the volume control. I listened for noise, but couldn't hear a difference between cranking the volume control knob up with gain set to low, or barely cranking the volume control with the gain set to high, which I viewed as a testament to the excellent noise floor of the unit.
  
 From a physical standpoint, it outclasses anything in its price range. My Fiio Alpen seems like a nice assembly line product compared to the HA-2, which has just the right amount of heft, physical rigidity, and the leather and controls are all on the same level of execution. Most products (save for Apple) often have an area where the ball is dropped a bit, but not so in the HA-2. It feels just great in the hand, not overbearing, or techie. It deserves a place in the MOMA Design Collection, the design is that subtle and refined. 
  
 As for the audio, compared to the MacPro's built in DAC/Amp it was more open, smoother, with a much cleaner bottom end. Soundstage was strong, and attack times, such as a cymbal crash were more musical, believable. I also compared to other DACs, but need more time to compare and contrast, but my initial sense comparing it to USB powered DACs was that the lower end, especially bass (electric or acoustic) had more depth, a more natural musicality. I'm going to compare next to the revised Dragonfly, AudioEngine D3, Korg, and Oppo HA-1. And my phone as well.
  
 So far, I think it's a very groovy device. And at the price point, should force anyone considering a portable, or even desktop DAC to reconsider their options. 
  
 Harris


----------



## ekrauss

immalizard said:


> It is very faint and hasn't caused an issue so far.  What IEM's are you using?  I haven't heard any hiss with my PM-1s or TH600's.




I've used all the 'phones listed in my profile. I posted this in the other thread but I'm not sure I did here--I was a beta tester for the HA-2 and listened to various incarnations of it for a long time with a wide variety of headphones. The last incarnation I tested was basically identical to the shipping version. I understand that some people with really sensitive IEM's coupled with really keen ears have stated they've heard hiss. I have jacked the volume to max without music playing and haven't heard it.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

gixxerwimp said:


> Can you provide info on the setup for these frequency response tests? I've forgotten most of the electronics I learned in highschool/uni, but I think it would be more meaningful knowing what kind of load was being driven, and the power/voltage output


 
  
 The load does not affect the output response, just the amount of power that is actually available to the headphones.

 As for the audio, we just used a frequency sweep that ranges 10Hz to 80kHz and used an Audio Precision x55 to make the measurements.


----------



## vigotone

Any thoughts on how this unit compares to the Centrance Hi-Fi M8? It certainly wins on form factor...


----------



## PolkManiac

vigotone said:


> Any thoughts on how this unit compares to the Centrance Hi-Fi M8? It certainly wins on form factor...


 

 I have a similar question regarding comparison to the Theorem 720.  My guess based on price is that the Oppo isn't really designed to compete with either of those devices and is more along the lines of the Fiio gear, but I'd love to be wrong about that.


----------



## maricius

miceblue said:


> I can't think of any other portable DAC/amp within $300 that would have more power output unless you count the Light Harmonic Geek Out 1000 or iFi Audio iDAC Micro.


 
  
 Just for the sake of shared knowledge, the iBasso D42 at $188 offers slightly higher power, 230mW @ 32Ω. The Fiio E18 at prices varying from $299 to $159 offers 300mW @ 32Ω. However, if the HA-2 is truly anywhere near as good sounding as the iFi Micro iDSD, the other two mentioned won't be of any concern.


----------



## kawaivpc1

What? Do you really think HA-2 is as good sounding as iDSD Micro??


----------



## nick n

NVM


----------



## jiebing

It sounds good.             But why it can adjust the volume by ipod classic when use ha-2 dac and amp?


----------



## ClieOS

jiebing said:


> It sounds good.             But why it can adjust the volume by ipod classic when use ha-2 dac and amp?


 
  
 Probably because the volume control on iPod is digital and it affects the digital data directly before it is outputted to the HA-2.


----------



## jiebing

clieos said:


> Probably because the volume control on iPod is digital and it affects the digital data directly before it is outputted to the HA-2.


 
 But when ipod classic link sony PHA-1、2 、 3   or solo-r 、solo-db      ipod classic can not adjust the volume.  That confused me a lot.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

That is usually because the DAP when connected with digital audio usually have their volume locked to fixed. The problem with this is that you run into problems where IEMs and other high sensitive, low impedance headphones will be too loud, even at the lowest volume, when relying on the headphone amplifier/DAC's volume controls.
  
 So to allow customers to use the widest range of headphones with the HA-2, we have have opted to include the same chipset in the HA-2 that is used for the iOS Camera Kit. This allows the iOS devices to adjust its volume internally to compensate for any additional trimming that needs to be done to obtain a listenable headphone level.
  
 Obviously, if your headphones don't require any digital trimming in the DAP, you will want to increase the volume on the DAP to its fullest volume level and use the HA-2's volume controls for the best dynamic range and accuracy.


----------



## ClieOS

jiebing said:


> But when ipod classic link sony PHA-1、2 、 3   or solo-r 、solo-db      ipod classic can not adjust the volume.  That confused me a lot.


 

 As with anything digital, setting can be changed. If it is any concern, just max it out on the iPod and adjust via HA-2.


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 I guess no one can answer the following question due to lack of experience with that device. I saw on the Synology homepage that a number of DAC/amp combinations are supported to be attached to the USB port of my Synology DS214+ NAS, so Audio Station app on it can playback music directly via the USB port. It would be interesting to know, if that works with the HA-2 as well. Maybe someone owning the HA-2 sooner or later could test this combination. I placed the Synology next to my router in the living room and it would be great to attach just a small device like the HA-2 to it and listening to music on my T1 directly using the NAS, which lives near to the couch


----------



## gerelmx1986

The leather thing on the oopo HA-2 is juts like a blanket or is non-removable from the main body?


----------



## ImmaLizard

gerelmx1986 said:


> The leather thing on the oopo HA-2 is juts like a blanket or is non-removable from the main body?


 

 Not removable


----------



## gerelmx1986

immalizard said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > The leather thing on the oopo HA-2 is juts like a blanket or is non-removable from the main body?
> ...


 

 well not a major deal to whine for infact great so you avoid metal-to-metal  or metal-to-plastic contact from yoru dap or phone thus avoiding scratches


----------



## Vacheron

Anyone else here by the HA2 for the main purpose to watch movies with an ipad? I travel a ton and normally watch movies and crush episodes from TV shows to kill time on flights. When I travel with my wife we daisy chain two B&O H6s from the ipad which IMO isnt nearly enough to drive that. I ordered the HA2 to act as a portable home theatre device. 
  
 Anyone else do the same?


----------



## Sonic Defender

@ClieOS, what cable did you say will allow me to use my A17 as a digital transport and use the HA 2 as the DAC/Amp? Sorry for asking again. Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

sonic defender said:


> @ClieOS, what cable did you say will allow me to use my A17 as a digital transport and use the HA 2 as the DAC/Amp? Sorry for asking again. Cheers.


 
  
 To use A10 series's USB Host function that supports USB DAC, you need the WMC-NWH10. However, I can't confirm whether HA-2 is supported or not, at least not till I get the HA-2.


----------



## zenpunk

*...*


----------



## gixxerwimp

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess no one can answer the following question due to lack of experience with that device. I saw on the Synology homepage that a number of DAC/amp combinations are supported to be attached to the USB port of my Synology DS214+ NAS, so Audio Station app on it can playback music directly via the USB port. It would be interesting to know, if that works with the HA-2 as well. Maybe someone owning the HA-2 sooner or later could test this combination. I placed the Synology next to my router in the living room and it would be great to attach just a small device like the HA-2 to it and listening to music on my T1 directly using the NAS, which lives near to the couch


 

 I have no experience with this (though I do have a DS413j). In this Synology forum thread, someone asked a related question and the reply was that it works with a variety of USB audio device, including a JDS ODAC. The OP then tried a "Terratec Aureon Dual USB" and it worked, even though DSM may not show it as an external USB device, but rather as a sound card under "System Information".
  
 My NAS is quite a distance from my NAD D 3020, but I guess it might be possible to run a very *long* USB cable. Currently, I stream from the NAS to a smartphone by Wi-Fi, then by Bluetooth aptX to the NAD. It usually works without any lag, as long as I remember not to wander into the bathroom with the phone. BT aptX SQ through speakers is transparent to me with lossless source.


----------



## PhilW

I like the packaging


----------



## Martor

philw said:


> I like the packaging


 
 where did you get it?
 could you pm?
  
 In Italy should arrive middle march
  
  
 edit: just saw you sell it...silly me -_-"


----------



## carcarcar

philw said:


> I like the packaging


 
 wow, so cool~ What accessories are included in the package?


----------



## Amojo

Power Supply Unit (Rapid Charging Charger)
USB A - USB micro-B data and rapid charging cable
USB A - Lightning data cable (for Apple devices)
USB micro-B to micro-B data cable (for Android and other smartphones)
3.5 mm - 3.5 mm stereo audio cable
Silicone rubber band (2 pieces)


----------



## Sonic Defender

clieos said:


> To use A10 series's USB Host function that supports USB DAC, you need the WMC-NWH10. However, I can't confirm whether HA-2 is supported or not, at least not till I get the HA-2.


 

 wasn't there confirmation from Oppo that they tested this function? Thanks by the way.


----------



## YtseJamer

HA-2 unboxing pictures: http://hdfever.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7588&p=146536


----------



## Canadian411

anyone compared CLAS -db vs this amp/dac ?
  
 I had CLAS -db paired with SR71b and wasn't impressed at all. 
 Maybe it was SR71b the one sounding really bad from my experience.


----------



## vasunshine

hasturtheyellow said:


> They will ship the same day or next day. So delivery is usually a week or less.




Ordered in Monday afternoon and received at Thursday noon via Usps priority mail. Very fast shipping. Unit is sleek, sound is very clear. An easily $500 product if you compare with Explorer 2 or Vamp Verza. Lots of value at current price level and probably the best looking portable amp on the market.

Plug into Note 4 and it seamlessly plays music without any extra setup or requires any app. Volume dial set at 3 at low gain already drive hd650 to max bearable volume. Unit didn't get warm like D3. No hiss at all. Solid performance. 

Wish the 4 green charging light will dance with the music to make it alive  Also the power light is easily ignored due to its location and end up leaving the unit on, which will drain battery. The glossy leather feel a bit thin and cheap. Wish there a padding underneath and use more coarse graded leather. 

On the other hand, The metal is well carved and elegant. The supplied micro to micro usb cable is very helpful.The overall design shows originality and authenticity, and complement the cellphone very well.

Overall a very lovely product with serious performance at great price. Well done!


----------



## oscarc

Can you connect the HA-2 to the Astro MixAmp Pro?


----------



## PhilW

vasunshine said:


> Plug into Note 4 and it seamlessly plays music without any extra setup or requires any app. Volume dial set at 3 at low gain already drive hd650 to max bearable volume. Unit didn't get warm like D3. No hiss at all. Solid performance.


 
  
 Until you want to play native music and not constantly at 48khz


----------



## sfo1972

harris said:


> I have spent a week with the HA-2, driving a variety of headphones, from Audio-Technica (open and closed back models), vintage Sony, and Oppo's PM-1 and PM-2 headphones.
> 
> The fast charge is indeed fast, but the unit kept charged when I used it as my DAC/Amp with my MacPro and MacBook Pro. The unit was recognized instantly in System Preferences, and I played with the controls on the unit. I ended up using the high-gain setting for my headphones, although I did note I could listen at the same level with the gain set to either setting, but had to crank on the volume control. I listened for noise, but couldn't hear a difference between cranking the volume control knob up with gain set to low, or barely cranking the volume control with the gain set to high, which I viewed as a testament to the excellent noise floor of the unit.
> 
> ...




+1 - Very nice review. Thank you for the specifics.

Cheers


----------



## sfo1972

For those of you connecting the HA2 to your iOS devices,I'm am interested to know what app are you using to play your music? 

Also, any impressions on playing standard MP3s from iTunes throught the ha2 vs. iOS output would also be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## zilch0md

sonic defender said:


> @ClieOS, what cable did you say will allow me to use my A17 as a digital transport and use the HA 2 as the DAC/Amp? Sorry for asking again. Cheers.


 
  
  


clieos said:


> To use A10 series's USB Host function that supports USB DAC, you need the WMC-NWH10. However, I can't confirm whether HA-2 is supported or not, at least not till I get the HA-2.


 
  
  


sonic defender said:


> wasn't there confirmation from Oppo that they tested this function? Thanks by the way.


 
  
  
 An engineer at OPPO successfully tested the the HA-2 prototype with the Sony NWZ-A17 and Sony WMC-NWH10.  
  
 I have no knowledge of anyone testing the released version of the HA-2 with the Sony NWZ-A17.
  
 So proceed at your own risk, until further notice.   
   



Spoiler: More info on using the Sony NWZ-A17 with the OPPO HA-2



Still, it was reported that it worked in a prototype version and the good news is that unlike a lot of DACs, both portable and desktop, the HA-2 is capable of detecting a USB data signal in the absence of +5VDC on the 4th pin.  A lot of DACs can't do that. They detect the presence of a USB source by looking for that +5V, and if they don't see it, they assume there's no data either.  They expect a USB connection to always provide power, even when the DAC itself doesn't actually use that power.  The Sony NWZ-A17 + WMC-NWH10 will not work with a DAC that expects to see power coming from the USB jack. This means the Sony NWZ-A17 will not work with USB-powered DACs or DAC/amps like the Audioquest Dragonfly, the LH Labs Geek Out 1000, the CEntrance DACport or DACport LX, etc.  But...  It will work with the HA-2.
  
 Here are the pieces that would precede the HA-2's USB A jack:
  
 Sony NWZ-A17:   http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OCJRX8C/
  
 Sony WMC-NWH10:   http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE
  
 USB A male -to- USB Micro B male adapter (or an equivalent cable):  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001K9BEJ6  
  


  

  
 Mike


----------



## gavinfabl

Got mine tonight a few hours ago. Sublime sound. Using it with my Samsung Note 4, USB Audio Player Pro app for android and also via Tidal Streaming service. 

I have used many other options but this is very good. More tomorrow and on my blog gavinsgadgets....


----------



## Sonic Defender

zilch0md said:


>


 

 Thanks Mike. I would be surprised if that feature didn't make it into production, but your caution is warranted. I am still a little confused when it comes to the Sony cable. When I look at images online the cable doesn't seem to have a way to attach into the Oppo? I'm sure I'm just missing it, but I do see the connector for the A17 port, but the other end looks like a full size USB connector. What am I missing?


----------



## rickydenim

gavinfabl said:


> Got mine tonight a few hours ago. Sublime sound. Using it with my Samsung Note 4, USB Audio Player Pro app for android and also via Tidal Streaming service.
> 
> I have used many other options but this is very good. More tomorrow and on my blog gavinsgadgets....


 

 Would love to hear your thoughts! I am looking at this unit for my Note 4 also. Although the SQ is reasonable the volume output certainly isn't. I have to run full vol on my Momentums! Also wanting to use in my car through AUX so hoping this will give me some nice improvements in SQ/output etc.


----------



## miceblue

I received a production HA-2 unit yesterday.


I can still hear some background hiss on low gain (like faint pink noise) with a MEElectronics M9 (Comply foam tips), but it's not really noticeable when music is being played. The HA-2 has an auto-mute thingamabob where if the device is inactive for about 45 seconds when using it as a DAC, the amp section gets muted. When that happens, you can tell with sensitive earphones that the background hiss disappears completely until you actively use the HA-2 again, in which it takes about a second to re-activate. Again, I guess your mileage may vary with the ability to hear the hiss since some people say they can hear it (such as myself), but more people seem to not be able to hear it (handful of people here, my friend, other beta testers).

Sound-wise, it sounds as good as the last beta unit! Really, a terrific pairing with the portable setups I've tried whether it's with my iPhone (no Apple CCK required!), or by itself with my laptop. As I've stated before, the HA-2 sounds similar to the Light Harmonic Geek Out, so if you're looking for a more versatile unit that sounds great, the HA-2 should be right in the ballpark. Just like the Geek Out, the HA-2 can play PCM audio up to 32-bit 384 kHz, but unlike the Geek Out, the HA-2 can play DSD audio up to DSD256 (Geek Out only goes up to DSD128 despite using the same ESS ES9018-K2M DAC chip). The Geek Out does sound a bit smoother in the treble area on the other hand. The HA-2 has a stereotypical Sabre glare that I think people call it, but it has some extra oomph in the low-end that the Geek Out 1000 doesn't seem to have and it provides some nice warmth.

Low gain is meant to be used with most sensitive portable headphones and in-ear earphones in conjunction with the digital volume control, high gain for harder to drive ones. Low gain still leaves plenty of wiggle room with the volume knob when using the AKG K 701 (and by plenty I mean I'm on volume level 1-2 on the volume knob out of 5, low gain, maximum digital volume) and I personally don't see myself using high gain unless I plan to use my 669 Ω AKG K240 Monitor headphones.

The bass-boost is pretty handy to switch on when you want the extra bass kick and is especially useful for noisier environments where the bass can get drowned out quickly.

Its versatility really makes the HA-2 special I think. It works with Android devices that support USB On-The-Go, iOS 7+ devices without an Apple Camera Connection Kit, iPod Classic (maybe?), any media player that has a line-out feature (or maybe you want to double-amp if you don't mind), and PCs (drivers are required in Windows; OS X doesn't really support DSD256 yet). Combined with its great sound, beautiful aesthetics, and included accessories (two silicone bands, one Apple Lightning-USB A cable, one microUSB OTG-microUSB cable, one 90˚-90˚ minijack, VOOC-compatible USB wall adaptor, and VOOC-compatible USB A-microUSB cable), you really can't go wrong with the purchase. To be honest, I'm really surprised OPPO Digital is pricing this at $299 considering all it has and does. Craziness.




^ I've never seen green USB connectors ever XD


----------



## gavinfabl

rickydenim said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts! I am looking at this unit for my Note 4 also. Although the SQ is reasonable the volume output certainly isn't. I have to run full vol on my Momentums! Also wanting to use in my car through AUX so hoping this will give me some nice improvements in SQ/output etc.


 

I noticed that too but if I adjust the volume on USB Audio Player Pro app, it goes loud enough. I'm using 3 different over the ear headphones. One of which are the sennheiser HD518 which need more grunt to work than the Momentums . My Cayin C5 amp goes much louder but does not sound as good. Quite a bit of a difference actually. I was using a hifimediy-sabre-android-usb-dac with the Cayin C5. Later today I will test properly with all my cans, Apple devices too, Note 4 and computer.


----------



## zilch0md (Jan 3, 2018)

sonic defender said:


> Thanks Mike. I would be surprised if that feature didn't make it into production, but your caution is warranted. I am still a little confused when it comes to the Sony cable. When I look at images online the cable doesn't seem to have a way to attach into the Oppo? I'm sure I'm just missing it, but I do see the connector for the A17 port, but the other end looks like a full size USB connector. What am I missing?




You must not have examined the links I provided in the post you are quoting:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/opp...ifier-dac-discussion-thread/135#post_11363727

Hint: Connect them together in this sequence.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I saw that when you first posted it, but I swear there was no image of the USB adapter! I must have just missed it. Well that kind of sucks as requiring an adapter from a cable means it really isn't pocket portable for people like me who only use portable devices for public transit. I'm either with other people (so no headphones) at work (so no headphones) on the bus  (headphones) or at home for listening so no portable rig needed. Hopefully somebody sees a need to make a cable that can connect such devices. I'm wondering if my Blackberry Z10 can work with the Oppo?


----------



## zilch0md

^ I agree it would be kind of clumsy, but would work OK in a small bag somewhat like this:


----------



## Sonic Defender

Nice rig! But I don't know if I could do that in public. Hell I sold my HP50s as I felt awkward with them on the bus. Still, I might consider it as I think the Oppo with the A17 and my MDR 1As would be a great rig, but damn that adapter. I wonder what would be involved in taking the Sony cable and getting it re-terminated with a mini usb? I could see if Trevor at Norne Audio might do this if it is even possible.


----------



## SNSDluv

Any comparison against the JDS C5D?

@miceblue, I saw you commented about the two, can you go a little more in depth about the two?  I am also interested in the bass boost in the two. Thanks!


----------



## amnesiac75

I received my ha-2 today and have been listening with my iPhone 5s and Philips fidelo x2's for about an hour. I'm going to give it a few days before I post any immpresions but I can confirm that even on low gain 2-3 on the volume pot is all I use anything past 3 gets too loud ( this is with iphone volume on max if I lower it to 80% I can run the oppo at 3-3.5 volume I'm starting to think it sounds better this way). I will also try out my hd 600's on high gain.


----------



## zilch0md

sonic defender said:


> Nice rig! But I don't know if I could do that in public. Hell I sold my HP50s as I felt awkward with them on the bus. Still, I might consider it as I think the Oppo with the A17 and my MDR 1As would be a great rig, but damn that adapter. I wonder what would be involved in taking the Sony cable and getting it re-terminated with a mini usb? I could see if Trevor at Norne Audio might do this if it is even possible.


 
  
 I like that custom cable idea.  Lots of portable stacks out there are at their tidiest with custom cables.
  
 I wouldn't wear full size flagship headphones on a commuter train or bus, but I would also be reluctant to whip out an expensive looking brick of portable electronics. A bag like that Case Logic offering keeps things a bit more discrete and provides padding against knocks and tumbles.  As soon as you add anything to a small DAP, it's tough to think of it as shirt-pocket rig.


----------



## Sonic Defender

zilch0md said:


> I like that custom cable idea.  Lots of portable stacks out there are at their tidiest with custom cables.
> 
> I wouldn't wear full size flagship headphones on a commuter train or bus, but I would also be reluctant to whip out an expensive looking brick of portable electronics. A bag like that Case Logic offering keeps things a bit more discrete and provides padding against knocks and tumbles.  As soon as you add anything to a small DAP, it's tough to think of it as shirt-pocket rig.


 

 I was always able to take my Z10/E12 stack as a portable and have it fit in pockets, or easily held in hand so that is my goal/expectation for how I hope a portable set-up is. I guess there is a difference in portable use that I think companies need to consider and that is the public transit crowd. I get the impression that most people mean portable as able to pack it in the gym bag to take it to work for use at the desk, or to move around the house. I totally get that, but for me portable means crowded public transit.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Thanks Gvain nice review indeed nice pics, definitvely i will ordering one


----------



## gavinfabl

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thanks Gvain nice review indeed nice pics, definitvely i will ordering one




You're welcome. Glad you liked review ☺


----------



## vasunshine

philw said:


> Until you want to play native music and not constantly at 48khz




I was able to throw all kind of music at it includes 24/192 and it works fine. Never need to use another app nor do I have it installed.


----------



## PhilW

will only output at 48khz


vasunshine said:


> I was able to throw all kind of music at it includes 24/192 and it works fine. Never need to use another app nor do I have it installed.


 

  Note 4 will only output at 48khz.  Unless you use UAPP.


----------



## RedJohn456

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/02/oppo-ha-2-portable-dac-and-headphone-amplifier-review/#comment-122943
  
 According to the review at the above link as well as in the comments section its mentioned that the Ha2 accepts optical input.
  
 I didn't see that anywhere else. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## jjshin23

3.5mm jack doubles as optical.


----------



## x RELIC x

I see nothing in the specs on Oppo Digital's site about optical input and they're very very good about listing what they sell.


----------



## RedJohn456

jjshin23 said:


> 3.5mm jack doubles as optical.


 

 Can someone test this? I want to be able to use with a gaming console so if this is true I am def interested in this product


----------



## miceblue

snsdluv said:


> Any comparison against the JDS C5D?
> 
> @miceblue
> , I saw you commented about the two, can you go a little more in depth about the two?  I am also interested in the bass boost in the two. Thanks!



Mhmm, sure thing, I'll do some listening tests later today. They're definitely within the same price bracket, so it's only natural to make a comparison between the two.





x relic x said:


> I see nothing in the specs on Oppo Digital's site about optical input and they're very very good about listing what they sell.



Yeah, that reviewer is the only place I've seen that says the HA-2 accepts optical in. I can't personally test it myself though since I don't own a Toslink cable (my MacBook has an optical output though).

I think if it did accept optical input, it would 1) be on OPPO Digital's website under the tech specs as a feature and 2) be in the user manual, which it isn't.

Looking at that review again, it looks like he took out the part about optical input, except for that one comment.


----------



## vasunshine

philw said:


> will only output at 48khz
> 
> Note 4 will only output at 48khz.  Unless you use UAPP.


 
 Hmm, is that a way to test that? Feed the output of Note 4 to a DAC that can show sample rate? 
  
 So if I play 96kz music it down sample to 48Kz?


----------



## SNSDluv

miceblue said:


> Mhmm, sure thing, I'll do some listening tests later today. They're definitely within the same price bracket, so it's only natural to make a comparison between the two.


 
 Thanks! I currrently have the C5D and I am wondering if the HA-2 would be a worth while upgrade for me. Plus, the HA-2 just looks so damn classy.


----------



## iDont

If i use this with an itouch 5, will it play my Michael Jackson album in 24/96? Of course it's been converted to aiff format. Just wondering


----------



## miceblue

idont said:


> If i use this with an itouch 5, will it play my Michael Jackson album in 24/96? Of course it's been converted to aiff format. Just wondering



Yes, if you use the Onkyo HF Player HD app from the App Store (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onkyo-hf-player/id704139896?mt=8 and you purchase the HD Player Pack for $9.99). It doesn't have to be AIFF either, FLAC works just fine for me.


----------



## iDont

miceblue said:


> Yes, if you use the Onkyo HF Player HD app from the App Store (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onkyo-hf-player/id704139896?mt=8 and you purchase the HD Player Pack for $9.99). It doesn't have to be AIFF either, FLAC works just fine for me.




But i like to drag and drop files, not adding it to the app itself etc, does the native music player app plays high res audio?


----------



## miceblue

snsdluv said:


> Thanks! I currrently have the C5D and I am wondering if the HA-2 would be a worth while upgrade for me. Plus, the HA-2 just looks so damn classy.



Mmk, so in terms of features and battery life, the HA-2 is definitely in a whole other league compared to the C5D. Three features that the C5D has that the HA-2 doesn't are 1) the free custom laser etchings, 2) USB Audio Class 1 which does not require drivers to use and might be more compatible with more devices, and 3) user-programmable digital volume potentiometer, although admittedly no one on Head-Fi probably uses this but me, hahaha.


In terms of sound, I think both have their strong points. I tried my best to volume-match the two devices by ear (both devices on low-gain), so it's not a perfect method. I've been using the Audirvana Plus app on OS X for my listening sessions and I wrote some Apple Scripts to quickly switch DACs on the computer while I unplugged/re-plugged the headphone jack into the other device. Headphones used were a beta PM-3 unit (which was meant to be paired with the HA-2), and the AKG K 701 (which I like with the C5D). Music varied between pop, electronic, folk, soul, classical, and jazz; 16/44.1 to 24/96.

Compared to the C5D, the HA-2 does have a kind of harshness somewhere in the lower-treble area that's typical of ESS's Sabre DACs (some say this is the "Sabre glare"). However, I still find the C5D to be a little bright in the upper-midrange compared to the HA-2. Snare drums may not have the harsh/biting sound from the C5D compared to the HA-2, but some upper-midrange sounds do. Personally I prefer the Sabre glare of the HA-2 over the bright upper-mids of the C5D.

In terms of the sense of space, the HA-2 has a more rounded soundstage having more depth compared to the C5D, and also more height. Center imaging seems better on the HA-2 compared to the C5D, which is something I like to see, and that especially pairs well with the K 701. C5D provides a sense of space similar to that of the ODAC/O2 in that the soundstage seems wide, but not very deep. Switching between the HA-2 and C5D, I definitely prefer the more encompassing "music is being played to you" soundstage and imaging of the HA-2 over the more "music being played between my head" soundstage and imaging of the C5D.

That being said, I think the C5D has better instrument separation compared to the HA-2; instruments are more separated from one another and I can better distinguish the instruments in a music track, or there seems to be more black space between instruments.

Another plus for the C5D is that I think it hits bass notes harder and deeper than the HA-2, similar to the ODAC/O2 vs Geek Out oddly enough (bass boost off).

Speaking of the bass though, the HA-2's bass boost is more similar to the C5D's middle bass boost option, but with a little more rumble. Objectively, indeed the HA-2's bass boost is slightly higher than that of the C5D's middle option. I still love the C5D's maximum bass boost for the K 701 though (not so much for the PM-3). : D








idont said:


> But i like to drag and drop files, not adding it to the app itself etc, does the native music player app plays high res audio?



Hm, I don't really understand. You can drag-n-drop music files from your computer into the Onkyo app through iTunes.



No unfortunately the free version of the app doesn't support native audio playback past 16/48 (the regular iDevice limitations). You can still play the high resolution files, and any other FLAC files you have, just that they get downsampled to 44.1 or 48 kHz.


----------



## xuan87

I listened to the HA-2 yesterday in a local shop in Singapore, comparing it with the O2 amp. The source is my AK100MK2, so I was testing the amp section only. I had to go to another audio shop to collect my customs refit before it closed so I didn't have time to test the dac and amp unit with my iPhone.
  
 To use an anology, the O2 amp is like the Nissan GT-R: Lots of power, extremely detailed, it lets you hear all the details in the music. Extended highs and lots of bass. The HA-2 is like a Rolls Royce, it's more comfortable to listen to. Still extremely detailed, but it doesn't throw everything into your face. Mids are more laidback, and unlike other warm amps, it doesn't result in any loss of clarity.
  
 Lastly I just want to point out, that the build quality of the HA-2 is INSANELY AWESOME for a $299 audio product. In fact, I will compare it favourably to my iPhone 5S. The aluminium casing is wonderfully done and the gain and bass boost switches are done exactly like the volume/mute switch on my iPhone 5S.
  
 The thing is, I don't need a portable amp and dac (aiming for a DAP instead), but I'm highly tempted to get one.


----------



## miceblue

xuan87 said:


> I listened to the HA-2 yesterday in a local shop in Singapore, comparing it with the O2 amp. The source is my AK100MK2, so I was testing the amp section only. I had to go to another audio shop to collect my customs refit before it closed so I didn't have time to test the dac and amp unit with my iPhone.
> 
> To use an anology, the O2 amp is like the Nissan GT-R: Lots of power, extremely detailed, it lets you hear all the details in the music. Extended highs and lots of bass. The HA-2 is like a Rolls Royce, it's more comfortable to listen to. Still extremely detailed, but it doesn't throw everything into your face. Mids are more laidback, and unlike other warm amps, it doesn't result in any loss of clarity.
> 
> ...



Ah, I basically just covered that in my post above yours.
I don't think it's the mids being laid-back per se, but rather a different presentation of the soundstage. I guess laid-back can be used to describe sounds if there's more depth and center imaging in the soundstage though. I've always found the ODAC/O2 to sound rather two-dimensional in presentation (great height and width, but not much depth), whereas the HA-2 is more three-dimensional (good height, width, and depth).

Alas, such is the difficulty of trying to explain audio. XD

Actually, speaking of the AK100 II and HA-2, I really liked that combination with the HD700 I tried at a local meet.


The build quality of the HA-2 is definitely above average for something of its price I think.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Got my amp..but still cant find any headphones i can actually use with it  All my headphones are either quarter inch or XLR Balanced, i cant seem to located a 6.3 --> 3.5mm adaptor either...so no way to hear if this is actually decent!
  
 Waiting on the PM3 and EL-8s to come across, however since the Audeze robbery this might be delayed as well.


----------



## lukeap69

iamblest said:


> Got my amp..but still cant find any headphones i can actually use with it  All my headphones are either quarter inch or XLR Balanced, i cant seem to located a 6.3 --> 3.5mm adaptor either...so no way to hear if this is actually decent!
> 
> Waiting on the PM3 and EL-8s to come across, however since the Audeze robbery this might be delayed as well.




I have a cable adapter purchased from ebay you can borrow whilst waiting for your other cans.


----------



## IAMBLEST

lukeap69 said:


> I have a cable adapter purchased from ebay you can borrow whilst waiting for your other cans.


 

 cheers mate - i live in the middle east so it will probably take a while to reach me!  ill just try and source one here but thanks anyway!


----------



## lukeap69

iamblest said:


> cheers mate - i live in the middle east so it will probably take a while to reach me!  ill just try and source one here but thanks anyway!




I am in Dubai.


----------



## IAMBLEST

lukeap69 said:


> I am in Dubai.


 

 haha oh cool!
  
 Ill head home after work tonight and see if i have an adapter, if not ill PM you.  Cheers.


----------



## SNSDluv

miceblue said:


> Mmk, so in terms of features and battery life, the HA-2 is definitely in a whole other league compared to the C5D. Three features that the C5D has that the HA-2 doesn't are 1) the free custom laser etchings, 2) USB Audio Class 1 which does not require drivers to use and might be more compatible with more devices, and 3) user-programmable digital volume potentiometer, although admittedly no one on Head-Fi probably uses this but me, hahaha.
> 
> 
> In terms of sound, I think both have their strong points. I tried my best to volume-match the two devices by ear (both devices on low-gain), so it's not a perfect method. I've been using the Audirvana Plus app on OS X for my listening sessions and I wrote some Apple Scripts to quickly switch DACs on the computer while I unplugged/re-plugged the headphone jack into the other device. Headphones used were a beta PM-3 unit (which was meant to be paired with the HA-2), and the AKG K 701 (which I like with the C5D). Music varied between pop, electronic, folk, soul, classical, and jazz; 16/44.1 to 24/96.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the comparison! 

 This will be a hard decision for me then, I thought there will be a clearer winner


----------



## gerelmx1986

Hey guys you've been reporting a slight harshness in trebble, but what about using the HA-2 as an amp only? (via audio IN)?
  
 Thanks


----------



## havagr8da

I hooked mine to my PONO and used the line out to line in... it sounds wonderful no hiss. Great combo imho the oppo brings in more soundstage and just makes it a little more enjoyable. I thought I was just using wishful thinking but after listening for a few hours it does appear to be true there is added depth to the music using the oppo amp.


----------



## gerelmx1986

havagr8da said:


> I hooked mine to my PONO and used the line out to line in... it sounds wonderful no hiss. Great combo imho the oppo brings in more soundstage and just makes it a little more enjoyable. I thought I was just using wishful thinking but after listening for a few hours it does appear to be true there is added depth to the music using the oppo amp.


 
 Great news So if my walkman A17 sounds nice with FLAC files adding this baby will make it sound better... next month or maybe april i buy it


----------



## DougD

gavinfabl said:


> my full review is live on gavinsgadgets dot com. Plenty of pictures and comparisons too. Any questions, probably ideal to ask here, that way everyone can benefit. You will also find the review via my blog, using the index, reviews page.


 
  
 Good review.
  
 Surprised you didn't listen to ANY SACD / 24-192 / DSD quality tunes though. A lot of people seem to use "portable" gear in the office, or at the hotel during evenings, so many people listen to source material, at least part of the time, that is (arguably) better than typical Redbook mastering/quality.


----------



## miceblue

snsdluv said:


> Thanks for the comparison!
> 
> This will be a hard decision for me then, I thought there will be a clearer winner



Indeed. I think both are pretty solid units. Just like the Geek Out vs ODAC/O2, it's a matter of preference for things and I think both have their strong points. For me personally, I like the more spacious and three-dimensional sound of the HA-2 over the C5D, and that's probably the main reason why I prefer it.





gerelmx1986 said:


> Hey guys you've been reporting a slight harshness in trebble, but what about using the HA-2 as an amp only? (via audio IN)?
> 
> Thanks



From what I recall while going through the beta testing phase, the amp section seems fine for the most part. I've been doing most of my listening with the digital input of the HA-2, and taking full advantage of the lack of a need for an Apple CCK for my iPhone, but I can try out the line out dock cable too.


----------



## zilch0md

lukeap69 said:


> I am in Dubai.


 
  
 So _that's_ where the SS Gustard is sailing!


----------



## lukeap69

zilch0md said:


> So _that's_ where the SS Gustard is sailing!




Right now, yes.


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys you've been reporting a slight harshness in trebble, but what about using the HA-2 as an amp only? (via audio IN)?
> ...


 
 Thnaks because my A17 already has a nice DAC i will be using it as amp and for my laptop i will be using as DAC, so yes this is the one i will be getting after surveying various amps and how to bring them to mexico this Oppo seems by far the easier way to get my very 1st portable amp


----------



## gavinfabl

dougd said:


> Good review.
> 
> Surprised you didn't listen to ANY SACD / 24-192 / DSD quality tunes though. A lot of people seem to use "portable" gear in the office, or at the hotel during evenings, so many people listen to source material, at least part of the time, that is (arguably) better than typical Redbook mastering/quality.




Thanks for your comments. I am glad you liked my review.


----------



## rogeryung

total noob here.  I know nothing but would like to know if this product would make my basic mp3s which are at 128kps and 192k sound   better on my iphone 5.  I'm using the RHA M750 ear buds.  Also, would it help with live songs ripped from youtube?
  
 Thanks


----------



## SNSDluv

rogeryung said:


> total noob here.  I know nothing but would like to know if this product would make my basic mp3s which are at 128kps and 192k sound   better on my iphone 5.  I'm using the RHA M750 ear buds.  Also, would it help with live songs ripped from youtube?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Are you currently unsatisfied with the setup you have?
  
 To answer your question, objectively it will be an upgrade and yes it will sound better.
 But I am not sure if it's a worth while upgrade for you. Maybe you can try to switch up the in-ears or over ears first? I always find that changing up the headphone provides the more noticeable difference. Also, if you are used to getting your music from Youtube videos, try a different path and get actual MP3 files, it will dramatically improve the sound.


----------



## Tangster

rogeryung said:


> total noob here.  I know nothing but would like to know if this product would make my basic mp3s which are at 128kps and 192k sound   better on my iphone 5.  I'm using the RHA M750 ear buds.  Also, would it help with live songs ripped from youtube?
> 
> Thanks


 
 You should probably increase the fidelity of your files. 128/192 is a significant quality drop from 320kbs AAC or mp3. Far more significant I'm certain than any improvement the HA2 can offer. It's a amp/dac, not Jesus.


----------



## miceblue

rogeryung said:


> total noob here.  I know nothing but would like to know if this product would make my basic mp3s which are at 128kps and 192k sound   better on my iphone 5.  I'm using the RHA M750 ear buds.  Also, would it help with live songs ripped from youtube?
> 
> Thanks



Heeey, welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet. : p

If you're interested in getting better quality out of your setup, I would firstly recommend getting MP3 files of at least 256 kbps since 128 or 192 kbps are on the low side. Secondly, if you like the way the audio sounds out of your iPhone with the RHA M750 but you would like more refinement, I think the HA-2 would be a nice way to do that. That and the HA-2 would provide you with a pretty good portable digital-analog-converter and amplifier to start your journey into the world of high fidelity sound, for music enjoyment of course.


----------



## rogeryung

thank you all for replying.  I was actually thinking of signing up for Itunes Match so that all my songs would then be at 256k, at least for my non live version of songs that I can only find on youtube.    My music sounds fine to my untrained ears but I'm curious to know if my music could sound a lot better vs just a little, considering the $300 price tag.  
  
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

rogeryung said:


> thank you all for replying.  I was actually thinking of signing up for Itunes Match so that all my songs would then be at 256k, at least for my non live version of songs that I can only find on youtube.    My music sounds fine to my untrained ears but I'm curious to know if my music could sound a lot better vs just a little, considering the $300 price tag.
> 
> Thanks




The trouble with getting better gear is that you begin to hear everything that's weak in the audio chain. If your files are low bitrate/quality then better DACs and amps will reveal it. If your files are good but your DAC/amp are poor then you're missing out. If you have great headphones and hardware you'll begin to hear every flaw in the recording that you never knew existed. On the flip side, great recordings can send you into an eargasm! It all ties together. 

Go one step at a time and make sure you're using quality source files first, headphones second, and DAC/amp third. Enjoy the journey and learn as you go.


----------



## terrosa

Hi, am a newbie here. Currently I have : iPod 7th Gen 160gb + HP-V1 + HD25-1 II and a HD650 on the way coming and considering to get a 627X too. My question is, if I were to add in a DAC, would this, the HA-2 be a better choice to be used as a DAC than a CLAS? Or a JDS Labs ODAC would be good enough? Or there's a better alternative without spending too much? Thanks.


----------



## miceblue

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thnaks because my A17 already has a nice DAC i will be using it as amp and for my laptop i will be using as DAC, so yes this is the one i will be getting after surveying various amps and how to bring them to mexico this Oppo seems by far the easier way to get my very 1st portable amp



Yup, the Sabre glare seems to go away for the most part when using the line-in option of the HA-2 versus the digital-in.







rogeryung said:


> thank you all for replying.  I was actually thinking of signing up for Itunes Match so that all my songs would then be at 256k, at least for my non live version of songs that I can only find on youtube.    My music sounds fine to my untrained ears but I'm curious to know if my music could sound a lot better vs just a little, considering the $300 price tag.
> 
> Thanks



iTunes is a great start. Their 256 kbps AAC files should be plenty fine. You also get the convenience of cloud storage.

As for a lot vs a little, it probably won't make a large difference to be honest. The iPhone 5 is pretty darn good by itself as I've read. I'm not sure where abouts you live, but maybe you can try attending a local Head-Fi meet, where you can listen to other people's audio gear and see for yourself if you can hear a difference or not.
http://www.head-fi.org/f/24/local-regional-head-fi-meets-parties-get-togethers

Generally I'd say the speakers/headphone makes the biggest difference in sound. I'd recommend getting a different amp/DAC if you want to fine-tune your audio system once you've got some speakers/headphone you like, or you need other features (inputs/outputs, battery powered, portable vs dektop, etc.).







terrosa said:


> Hi, am a newbie here. Currently I have : iPod 7th Gen 160gb + HP-V1 + HD25-1 II and a HD650 on the way coming and considering to get a 627X too. My question is, if I were to add in a DAC, would this, the HA-2 be a better choice to be used as a DAC than a CLAS? Or a JDS Labs ODAC would be good enough? Or there's a better alternative without spending too much? Thanks.



Heeey, welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet! : D

Are you talking about using the DAC with your iPod 7th Gen? I don't think the JDS Labs ODAC is compatible with it since it's not a "Made for Apple" or Apple-certified DAC unlike the CLAS or HA-2.


----------



## terrosa

Hi miceblue - yeah, the wallet is rather empty lately.  
  
 Oh, so now I know - thank God, I nearly bought the JDS Labs ODAC!
  
 So - is the HA-2's DAC any good? The CLAS is rather pricey, any other that's good and yet affordable?


----------



## Sonic Defender

miceblue said:


> Heeey, welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet. : p
> 
> If you're interested in getting better quality out of your setup, I would firstly recommend getting MP3 files of at least 256 kbps since 128 or 192 kbps are on the low side. Secondly, if you like the way the audio sounds out of your iPhone with the RHA M750 but you would like more refinement, I think the HA-2 would be a nice way to do that. That and the HA-2 would provide you with a pretty good portable digital-analog-converter and amplifier to start your journey into the world of high fidelity sound, for music enjoyment of course.


 

 Second this, 128 is just too low, 256 is fine. When I put mp3s on my portable devices I use 320 and when listening to 320 files even on my main rig headphones, or speakers I find 320 files sound quite good. Not sure if in blind listening I could reliably pick out lossless from 320 mp3s. Perhaps I could, but I'm not certain of this as I have never tested this. But certainly 128 is just too low bitrate for any purpose beyond not caring and having music simply as background noise. Haven't heard the HA 2 yet, although I have a feeling I will be getting one soon, but Oppo is quite respected so I have no reason not to believe it will sound fantastic. My brother has a nice Oppo universal player in his home setup and I always love listening through it.


----------



## cristobalroy

why not get flac files, there may site on the ne like hd tracks, flac files is more better than mp3 files.


----------



## Tangster

cristobalroy said:


> why not get flac files, there may site on the ne like hd tracks, flac files is more better than mp3 files.


 
 Storage can be an issue. I keep lossless files on my server, but when loading onto my phone or dap I convert them to 320kbs mp3.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cristobalroy said:


> why not get flac files, there may site on the ne like hd tracks, flac files is more better than mp3 files.


 

 For home use, perhaps, but I would bet you couldn't tell the difference between a 320 mp3 and a Flac file with any reliability. People think they can because they have never really tested this assumption. And you can't test when you know what type of file you are hearing, it has to be blind testing. Anyway, not to get into this debate, but frankly for portable use 320mp3 files are just fine and I would have no problem with them at home either.


----------



## gerelmx1986

cristobalroy said:


> why not get flac files, there may site on the ne like hd tracks, flac files is more better than mp3 files.


 

 Agree, pretoclasical.co.uk, chandos, hyperion-records, qobuz also sell flac, i don't care about storage space so i use flac on my portables I have a walkman A17 with a 128GB card on it


----------



## IAMBLEST

tangster said:


> Storage can be an issue. I keep lossless files on my server, but when loading onto my phone or dap I convert them to 320kbs mp3.


man i have DSD, wav and 192khz tracks on my phone! 160gb space total on oppo find 7!


----------



## gerelmx1986

iamblest said:


> tangster said:
> 
> 
> > Storage can be an issue. I keep lossless files on my server, but when loading onto my phone or dap I convert them to 320kbs mp3.
> ...


 

 and wait till sandisk releases it's mamoth microSD card of whopping 200GB


----------



## gixxerwimp

Now that the HA-2 is finally out, I'd love to get a direct comparison with the UHA760 as that's the other DAC/amp on my short list.


----------



## miceblue

terrosa said:


> Hi miceblue - yeah, the wallet is rather empty lately.
> 
> Oh, so now I know - thank God, I nearly bought the JDS Labs ODAC!
> 
> So - is the HA-2's DAC any good? The CLAS is rather pricey, any other that's good and yet affordable?



I like the really HA-2 for what it is, but you should probably have someone else double-check to make sure it works with the iPod Classic. *HasturTheYellow* (OPPO Digital representative) confirmed that it does, and it does have the "Made for iPod" Apple certification, but someone was having trouble getting it to connect.


----------



## smurraybhm

Another newbie.  I'm surprised that no one has noticed that tthe HA-2 was of stock yesterday.  Luckily after asking when they would be back in stock this morning (at least 2 weeks), Oppo's superior customer service was nice enough to send me an email this afternoon to let me know they had a limited number back in stock, order placed.  Should have mine in a few days and look forward to posting more on Head-Fi.  Plan on using the HA-2 with some HE-400's as well as V-Moda XS - the later being my portable phones.   It will be nice to have something that plays well with my i-devices and Macs too.


----------



## wood1030

They should be back in for availability. I just ordered one after seeing, for the last 2 days "out of stock".

I had contacted Oppo earlier today to see when they'd be available again and b4 I knew it, they had them back available again. 

Happy shopping


----------



## vlach

gixxerwimp said:


> Now that the HA-2 is finally out, I'd love to get a direct comparison with the UHA760 as that's the other DAC/amp on my short list.




+1


----------



## gerelmx1986

I have been curious for a while if i plug the data and charge-only cable of my walkman, the oppo HA-2 can recahrge it? i've seen it has a power bank feature


----------



## Smarty-pants

From Oppo ~ To HA-2 OWNERS...
Free DSD music by David Elias!
https://www.facebook.com/OPPODigital/posts/10152615348707136



> Recording artist David Elias and OPPO Digital are happy to offer HA-2 customers a free download of the David Elias sampler, "Coffeehouse DSD Playlist #1". This sampler contains nine original compositions taken from three of his previous SACD and DSD download releases, all recorded in pure DSD.
> To redeem your download, please visit http://davidelias.com/contact.html and send your HA-2 serial number via the "Contact" form to request the download link. Please allow up to 48 hours for the artist to respond.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Well, I've enjoyed my  HA-2 for a full 24 hours.  I don't like writing long reviews but here are some of my thoughts:
  
 - Enough power to drive HD650 and LCD-2 phones on high gain.
  
 - Works well with Foobar with ASIO & SACD plugins and PCM upsampled to native DSD256.
  
 - Works well with Cowon players - double bass will crush your skull in (Jetaudio BBE Machbass & Oppo Bass+ together)  I didn't know the HD650 could produce such quality well textured bass that you can feel the cans vibrating on your ears!  This is the first time I am able to get the Hd650 to vibrate without distortion and a decent mid-high listening volume. Using with my old Cowon S9 with both bass options stacked, I could feel the old pebble in my head bounce around the skull.  Bass Heads would love this combo.
  
 - With the Cowon Plenue P1 (analog connection), the HA-2 takes away some of the 3D sound stage and the dynamics so I enjoy the P1 without the amp.  With the amp, it just sounds louder, but the "magic" of the P1 is gone.
  
 - Sounds exceptional with the Ibasso DX100's line out however the DX100 already had a wonderful amp so an external amp is not really required.
  
 - Samsung Note 3 uses default Android audio software layer.  I purchased USB Audio Player Pro that bypasses all the software BS and outputs directly to the USB.  Sounds much MUCH better than the default Android software player.  If you use your Android device for music, its worth the $10 for the player app.  I verified it works with 24bit 96khz files.
  
 - Very slim and handsome unit.  Unfortunately the Samsung Note 3 is huge in comparison and cannot be rubber-banded  to the HA-2.
  
 - USB micro-B to micro-B data cable supplied works well but I would prefer something that is softer and has smaller connectors.  Does anyone know where I could get one?  I tried searching but no luck.
  
 - Excellent for a $299 product (in fact its a steal), but don't expect to sound like a $1000 dap/dac/amp. Just like the entire Oppo's product line, the price to performance ratio is high without sacrificing quality.
  
 - Overall the sound quality is excellent but I wish it had a bit more 3d sound stage opposed to a 2d and more dynamic range.  Perhaps after a considerable amount of burn in it may open up.  For me, as I am coming from gear such as the HA-1, DX100, Plenue P1, the HA-2 just doesn't make the music sound "emotional" as some of these other devices. Nevertheless, all of these devices including the HA-2 are of excellent quality and each has their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have been curious for a while if i plug the data and charge-only cable of my walkman, the oppo HA-2 can recahrge it? i've seen it has a power bank feature


 
  
 Yes. Just press and hold the BATTERY button. This will change the HA-2 to charge mode. Any device that uses a standard USB for charging will then get charged by the HA-2 (micro-USB-B will not charge, so you need to be connected to the USB "B" port for charging).


----------



## Manhole

I've had the HA-2 for a week or so now, and it's a gorgeous piece of machinery.  Like everyone else has commented, it is quite fetching, and the build quaility is very high.
  
 I've been testing it mainly on a pc, but my main reason for buying it was to use it as a portable device on upcoming trips I am taking.  I have a sony xperia ZL and when I use it with the oppo (using either walkman or poweramp software), my battery drains VERY quickly.  I can usually get 2 days out of a single full charge on my phone with normal browsing/calling, non music/media use.  When I use the Dac feature via OTG, I am losing 40% of the battery charge in an hour.
  
 I expected a bit of drain, but this seems excessive.  It will not last a 5 hour flight (so the 7hour battery in the oppo will be pointless for my setup).  Any others have a similar experience?  The battery use graph points out my music software and "media server" as the main battery hogs for that time period.  Media Server is a base feature of android that often causes issues, so I'm wondering if it's interacting strangely with the OTG Dac function.  
  
 Tomorrow I will test the xperia +oppo in amp-only mode to see if the battery drain is significantly different.


----------



## AudioMan2013

manhole said:


> I've had the HA-2 for a week or so now, and it's a gorgeous piece of machinery.  Like everyone else has commented, it is quite fetching, and the build quaility is very high.
> 
> I've been testing it mainly on a pc, but my main reason for buying it was to use it as a portable device on upcoming trips I am taking.  I have a sony xperia ZL and when I use it with the oppo (using either walkman or poweramp software), my battery drains VERY quickly.  I can usually get 2 days out of a single full charge on my phone with normal browsing/calling, non music/media use.  When I use the Dac feature via OTG, I am losing 40% of the battery charge in an hour.
> 
> ...


 
 It could be a corrupt music file causing the media server to keep processing. Have you tried removing all of your songs and slowly putting them back?


----------



## vasunshine

audioman2013 said:


> - Samsung Note 3 uses default Android audio software layer.  I purchased USB Audio Player Pro that bypasses all the software BS and outputs directly to the USB.  Sounds much MUCH better than the default Android software player.  If you use your Android device for music, its worth the $10 for the player app.  I verified it works with 24bit 96khz files.


 
  
 Curious how do you verify it plays 24/96 files. I played my 24/96 files with another app I used and they output fine to the HA-2 via USB. How do I know whether the files are being output as 96kz or downsampled to 48kz?


----------



## miceblue

miceblue said:


> I like the really HA-2 for what it is, but you should probably have someone else double-check to make sure it works with the iPod Classic. *HasturTheYellow* (OPPO Digital representative) confirmed that it does, and it does have the "Made for iPod" Apple certification, but someone was having trouble getting it to connect.



Yup, so my friend just confirmed that the iPod Classic 6G works just fine with the HA-2 with a 30-pin to USB A cable adaptor in Source Mode A.

The HA-2 does charge the Classic while playing too. Just turn the HA-2's charging mode on, select Source Mode A, plug in the Classic, turn on the HA-2.


----------



## gerelmx1986

audioman2013 said:


> manhole said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the HA-2 for a week or so now, and it's a gorgeous piece of machinery.  Like everyone else has commented, it is quite fetching, and the build quaility is very high.
> ...


 

 I from time to time check my FLac library for corruption using AudioTester or dbpower amp in TEST conversion


----------



## AudioMan2013

vasunshine said:


> Curious how do you verify it plays 24/96 files. I played my 24/96 files with another app I used and they output fine to the HA-2 via USB. How do I know whether the files are being output as 96kz or downsampled to 48kz?


 

 The USB Audio Player Pro displays the file bit rate and the dac's bit rate.  I don't have a reason not to trust it because it was night and day difference sound quality between the standard android player and this app.


----------



## gavinfabl

I now have used the HA-2 for coming up to 100 hours. So has anything changed. Yes marginally. But I will pen my part 2 thoughts at the weekend by listening to the exact same tracks and seeing what I think might have improved... If anyone has any questions, please ask on here,


----------



## Vacheron

gavinfabl said:


> Following my review on my blog gavinsgadgets dot com, I now have used the HA-2 for coming up to 100 hours. So has anything changed. Yes marginally. But I will pen my part 2 thoughts at the weekend by listening to the exact same tracks and seeing what I think might have improved... If anyone has any questions, please ask on here, or if there is anything I you want me to add into the review let me know. I already have a couple of requests btw....
> 
> You can find the review by selecting menu, reviews, headphones/dacs


 
 Im assuming you were able to use some type of devise to measure this change?


----------



## gavinfabl

vacheron said:


> Im assuming you were able to use some type of devise to measure this change?




My ears and written notes from first test. Subjective I know but I trust my ears ☺


----------



## havagr8da

ipod classic awesome synergy works great for me, sounds fantastic. I have not used my ipod classic for a few months but just to answer your question I gave it a try. Really makes me want to put the ipod back in the rotation. Sounds great with this dac amp.


----------



## snudley

Just got my HA-2, so here comes a novice question:
 Having yet to get my phone to export digital files using OTG, I've been experimenting this evening with analog audio from my Sansa Clip+ to the Oppo and my simple old Cmoy amp. To my surprise, the Cmoy runs my HD650's at a much greater volume and just as cleanly as the HA-2 on high gain. Since this is my first "quality" amp, I'm perplexed to say the least.  The new amp at full volume seems just barely loud enough and might not do the job with much outside noise.
  
 Should I reserve judgement until I can compare to the Oppo's onboard DAC?  I'm sure the converter itself will be better. Does anyone know if the volume out is greater using the DAC?  My Sennheisers are my pride and joy, so I want the right product for them.
  
 Thanks


----------



## AudioMan2013

snudley said:


> Just got my HA-2, so here comes a novice question:
> Having yet to get my phone to export digital files using OTG, I've been experimenting this evening with analog audio from my Sansa Clip+ to the Oppo and my simple old Cmoy amp. To my surprise, the Cmoy runs my HD650's at a much greater volume and just as cleanly as the HA-2 on high gain. Since this is my first "quality" amp, I'm perplexed to say the least.  The new amp at full volume seems just barely loud enough and might not do the job with much outside noise.
> 
> Should I reserve judgement until I can compare to the Oppo's onboard DAC?  I'm sure the converter itself will be better. Does anyone know if the volume out is greater using the DAC?  My Sennheisers are my pride and joy, so I want the right product for them.
> ...




I have noticed the volume is higher when using the dac function. The Oppo dac will offer much better sound quality than your phone or sansa clip. When using your computer or phone, make sure your music player is sending data directly to the usb port by passing all the software layers.


----------



## miceblue

Wouldn't it depend on the line-in voltage? The Clip+ probably outputs around 0.49 Vrms if my calculations are correct, which is pretty small. I'm not sure what the DAC of the HA-2 would input to the amp section, but the line-out voltage is 1 Vrms and the maximum line-in voltage is 1 Vrms also.

What's the gain on the CMoy amp?


----------



## AudioMan2013

miceblue said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the line-in voltage? The Clip+ probably outputs around 0.49 Vrms if my calculations are correct, which is pretty small. I'm not sure what the DAC of the HA-2 would input to the amp section, but the line-out voltage is 1 Vrms and the maximum line-in voltage is 1 Vrms also.
> 
> What's the gain on the CMoy amp?



The HA-2 can power both the HD650 and LCD2 decently but the volume knob is near max. The good thing about the HA-2 is that there is no distortion I can hear at max volume level.


----------



## Martor

audioman2013 said:


> - USB micro-B to micro-B data cable supplied works well but I would prefer something that is softer and has smaller connectors.  Does anyone know where I could get one?  I tried searching but no luck.
> 
> - Excellent for a $299 product (in fact its a steal), but don't expect to sound like a $1000 dap/dac/amp. Just like the entire Oppo's product line, the price to performance ratio is high




Thank you for your review.
Any advice on the cable would be greatly appreciated, especially in UE.
Lucky you it's a $299 bargain...here is 399€ -_-'


----------



## AudioMan2013

martor said:


> Thank you for your review.
> Any advice on the cable would be greatly appreciated, especially in UE.
> Lucky you it's a $299 bargain...here is 399€ -_-'



You are welcome. I am still looking for a micro usb b to micro usb b cable. I cant find one anywhere!! Im afraid of losing the one that is supplied by Oppo. Yeah, EU has a very high tax rate. I once considered moving to Scotland but Im glad that I didnt.


----------



## IAMBLEST

In the HA-2
  
 1) How do you get the unit to charge your phone (source)?
 2) How do i know it's using the DAC of the HA-2, or the source?  How do i set this?


----------



## miceblue

iamblest said:


> In the HA-2
> 
> 1) How do you get the unit to charge your phone (source)?
> 2) How do i know it's using the DAC of the HA-2, or the source?  How do i set this?



1) press and hold the battery button the side of the unit until the blue LED turns on
2) If you have something connected to the microUSB input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode B, that's a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC
or if you have something connected to the USB A input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode A, that's also a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC


----------



## IAMBLEST

miceblue said:


> 1) press and hold the battery button the side of the unit until the blue LED turns on
> 2) If you have something connected to the microUSB input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode B, that's a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC
> or if you have something connected to the USB A input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode A, that's also a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC


 

 excellent.  Thanks so much.  The 2nd thing i was doing anyway - i didnt know about the battery button thing.  Very cool.


----------



## IAMBLEST

havent opened it and im at work. Have no headphones i can use right now that will fit in properly.  waiting for the PM3 to ship before i try it


----------



## zenpunk

Why does the HA-2 doesn't come with any manual?


----------



## Amojo

zenpunk said:


> Why does the HA-2 doesn't come with any manual?



 


It does come with a small manual


----------



## snudley

audioman2013 said:


> I have noticed the volume is higher when using the dac function. The Oppo dac will offer much better sound quality than your phone or sansa clip. When using your computer or phone, make sure your music player is sending data directly to the usb port by passing all the software layers.


 
  
 O.K. Lesson learned. I just used the Oppo DAC with my pc, and holy crapola, what a magical difference. Clear, sparkling, and plenty loud with my HD650's and even my old HD540's. I got chill bumps, for cryin' out loud. Whoda thunk?
  
@miceblue No idea on the Cmoy gain because it's too old, but it's quite nicely built for the $50 bucks or so it cost, and was quite a revelation on it's own back in the day.
  
 Now if I can just figure out how to get my HTC One to export digital files I'm in business.


----------



## lukeap69

snudley said:


> O.K. Lesson learned. I just used the Oppo DAC with my pc, and holy crapola, what a magical difference. Clear, sparkling, and plenty loud with my HD650's and even my old HD540's. I got chill bumps, for cryin' out loud. Whoda thunk?
> 
> @miceblue
> No idea on the Cmoy gain because it's too old, but it's quite nicely built for the $50 bucks or so it cost, and was quite a revelation on it's own back in the day.
> ...




Try the free app Hibymusic with your HTC One.


----------



## snudley

lukeap69 said:


> Try the free app Hibymusic with your HTC One.


 

 I'll do that, thanks. Haven't had much luck with the Onkyo player suggested by Oppo.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Sorry for the confusion.  The iPod classic most certainly works with the HA-2 and is a very nice pairing IMO.


----------



## IAMBLEST

I use the neutron music app with Android and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Sonic Defender

iamblest said:


> I use the neutron music app with Android and it's pretty cool.


 

 I have Neutron on my Z10 and it is excellent. I like that it has several audiophile features including the ability to set dither and the inclusion of a parametric EQ.


----------



## howdy

Has anyone compared this to the Fostex HP-P1? Im torn between these.


----------



## vasunshine

After one week of usage, the ha-2 right channel started emitting noise today. It randomly appeared, last a few seconds to 10s of seconds. It was a hiss sound. Sometime it appeared when there's no music, sometimes it came with the music. I listened to a sennheiser HD650 using flac files from a Laptop with USB output. 
 
It appeared in the morning for about 10 times, then disappear in the afternoon.
 
I turn the unit on and off and adjust the jacks, and switch gain between H-L, didn't make any difference. 
 
Anybody experienced the same?


----------



## x RELIC x

vasunshine said:


> [COLOR=222222]After one week of usage, the ha-2 [COLOR=222222]right [/COLOR]channel started emitting noise today. It randomly appeared, last a few seconds to 10s of seconds. It was a hiss sound. Sometime it appeared when there's no music, sometimes it came with the music. I listened to a sennheiser HD650 using flac files from a Laptop with USB output. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222]It appeared in the morning for about 10 times, then disappear in the afternoon.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> ...




Sounds like your unit is not a morning unit.


----------



## vasunshine

I


x relic x said:


> Sounds like your unit is not a morning unit.


 
 I will try not feeding it coffee tomorrow morning.


----------



## gerelmx1986

vasunshine said:


> After one week of usage, the ha-2 right channel started emitting noise today. It randomly appeared, last a few seconds to 10s of seconds. It was a hiss sound. Sometime it appeared when there's no music, sometimes it came with the music. I listened to a sennheiser HD650 using flac files from a Laptop with USB output.
> 
> It appeared in the morning for about 10 times, then disappear in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


 

 I fear you'll have to send it to warranty


----------



## PolkManiac

I'm curious how this would compare with something like the HiFi M8, or my Theorem 720?


----------



## shigzeo

polkmaniac said:


> I'm curious how this would compare with something like the HiFi M8, or my Theorem 720?


 

 It's not directly comparable to either, M8 being modular, and Theorem 720 being balanced, a nice charger, and about the size of a 1990's car phone. In terms of absolute performance, you will get a bit more of it out of the 720. But 720 also hisses more and has a worse gain stage for earphones. I think the market for the two should be different, although I'm perhaps more of a market optimist than I should be.


----------



## AlexSSE

Hi, 
  
 Does anybody tried to compare Ha-2 with iFi Audio micro iDSD or any other iFis devices?  I decided to buy OPPO for better portability, but it's out of stock now. So now I'm in decision: should I wait more time or just buy micro iDSD? I have iPhone 6, Denon d7100 and laptop. I travel a lot, but I wanted to have  good sound on the go


----------



## Ducker

I've hooked up the HA-2 to my iPad and iPhone.  What's the best way to control the volume i.e. should the volume be maxed on the built-in IOS Music Player?
 How to I get the best sound?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## AudioMan2013

If you are using the analog connection then don't max it out, keep it where there is no distortion and whatever volume is comfortable for you.  If its a digital connection, you can max out the volume in your software but I usually keep mine just a little bit lower because some songs can go over 100% digitally, especially bass sounds and clip a little.


----------



## Ducker

audioman2013 said:


> If you are using the analog connection then don't max it out, keep it where there is no distortion and whatever volume is comfortable for you.  If its a digital connection, you can max out the volume in your software but I usually keep mine just a little bit lower because some songs can go over 100% digitally, especially bass sounds and clip a little.


 

 Thanks.  I'm using a digital connection.


----------



## Wurstteppich

Good news about my Synology NAS project some weeks ago. I could attach the HA-1 and the NAS detected it as USB speakers. So I could use the Synology Audio Station app to bring the NAS content directly to the Oppo. Therefore I think there is a good chance the HA-2 will work the same. However I decided to go for a second pair of headphones to use near the couch and leave the T1s for the Oppo HA-1 on my desk. Just don't know which ones, but definetly not 600 Ohm ones. As far as I understood so far, 250 might be better for the HA-2?


----------



## AudioMan2013

wurstteppich said:


> Good news about my Synology NAS project some weeks ago. I could attach the HA-1 and the NAS detected it as USB speakers. So I could use the Synology Audio Station app to bring the NAS content directly to the Oppo. Therefore I think there is a good chance the HA-2 will work the same. However I decided to go for a second pair of headphones to use near the couch and leave the T1s for the Oppo HA-1 on my desk. Just don't know which ones, but definetly not 600 Ohm ones. As far as I understood so far, 250 might be better for the HA-2?


 
 It really depends on the sensitivity of the headphones along with the impedance. I'm using the HA-2 around 75% volume and can easily also go up to around 95% on high volume listening with the HD650 and they are 300 ohms but 103dB sensitivity.


----------



## musiclvr

Can any Oppo HA-2 owner tell me if there is ANY hiss in Lo gain mode with sensitive IEM's (<16ohm)? I mostly use iem's theses days and am really interested in this sexy dac/amp. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!!!


----------



## AudioMan2013

musiclvr said:


> Can any Oppo HA-2 owner tell me if there is ANY hiss in Lo gain mode with sensitive IEM's (<16ohm)? I mostly use iem's theses days and am really interested in this sexy dac/amp. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!!!



No hiss whatsoever on 16 ohms IE80.


----------



## musiclvr

audioman2013 said:


> No hiss whatsoever on 16 ohms IE80.



Thanks for the quick response and IEM reference @AudioMan2013!


----------



## Manhole

Just a clarification on my earlier issue (battery drain on android phone while using HA-2 via usb OTG):
  
 It was indeed an issue with a corrupt file on the SD card.  Media Server process was cycling on the bad file, draining battery at an accelerated rate.  Reformatted card, put a few verified clean mp3's back on, and battery drain is MUCH more reasonable.  Looks like it went from 40% per hour to 2-4% per hour.  
  
 Thanks, and happy listening!


----------



## AudioMan2013

musiclvr said:


> Thanks for the quick response and IEM reference @AudioMan2013!



Just checked again. No hiss on low or high gain with volume maxed and player paused with IE80's.


----------



## Sevenfeet

ducker said:


> I've hooked up the HA-2 to my iPad and iPhone.  What's the best way to control the volume i.e. should the volume be maxed on the built-in IOS Music Player?
> How to I get the best sound?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 There is a reference document on Oppo's website referring to this very question.
  
 http://oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=103&ProdID=HA-2


----------



## gerelmx1986

audioman2013 said:


> musiclvr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick response and IEM reference @AudioMan2013!
> ...


 

 Very nice so this make me save for it more and more, esp if i will be using with a sony A17 walkman + fiio L5 line-out


----------



## howdy

So the ones who say it works with the iPod classic newest edition are you using the 30 pin to USB in the A port?


----------



## AudioMan2013

gerelmx1986 said:


> Very nice so this make me save for it more and more, esp if i will be using with a sony A17 walkman + fiio L5 line-out




You may want to skip all of that and just try connecting it directly to your phone. Once you get it, try both ways and determine which one you like. The HA-2's dac and amp is of higher quality than both of those (atleast in my opinion).


----------



## gerelmx1986

audioman2013 said:


> You may want to skip all of that and just try connecting it directly to your phone. Once you get it, try both ways and determine which one you like. The HA-2's dac and amp is of higher quality than both of those (atleast in my opinion).


 
 Plan to use it as amp for my NWZ-A17 hi-res audio walkman and  as DAC for my Laptop to byspass th eintel HD audio thingy


----------



## miceblue

howdy said:


> So the ones who say it works with the iPod classic newest edition are you using the 30 pin to USB in the A port?



Yup, exactly that.


----------



## cristobalroy

vasunshine said:


> After one week of usage, the ha-2 right channel started emitting noise today. It randomly appeared, last a few seconds to 10s of seconds. It was a hiss sound. Sometime it appeared when there's no music, sometimes it came with the music. I listened to a sennheiser HD650 using flac files from a Laptop with USB output.
> 
> It appeared in the morning for about 10 times, then disappear in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


 

 I NEVER EXPERIENCE A "HISS SOUND" ON MINE, IVE BEEN USING IT FOR MORE THAN 1 WEEK AND IT SOUNDS REALLY GREAT, IM USING IT ON MY IEM W60 & SE 846, HIFIMAN HE400i CANS. MAYBE YOURS HAVE A PROBLEM, SEND IT BACK FOR CHECK UP.


----------



## howdy

miceblue said:


> Yup, exactly that.



Cool, thanks! Can't wait for them to sell again.


----------



## Ducker

sevenfeet said:


> ducker said:
> 
> 
> > I've hooked up the HA-2 to my iPad and iPhone.  What's the best way to control the volume i.e. should the volume be maxed on the built-in IOS Music Player?
> ...


 
 Thanks.  Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Martor

Dear all, in the meanwhile the HA-2 will be available in Italy (it has just shown up on amazon.it but from france), I'm doing my...ehmm...shopping list to better enjoy the dac.
 I've chosen some IEM (I already own a pair of DJE-1500...I'm an utter novice) and a couple of closed over ear headphone.
 Respectively (from cheapest) *Shure SE425 *(279€) *- Fidue A83 *(349€) *- Shure SE535 *(390€) (maybe you've noticed they all have, piooner included, mmcx connectors: I'd like to make my own cables) and *Momentum 2.0 *(319€)* - B&W P7 *(379€)* and Denon AH-MM400 *(477€)
  
 I would really appreciate it if you could share your experience  with this gear paired  with the HA-2 and if the price increase is justified by performance increase as well
 Feel free to advice on better price/performance ratio stuff.
  
 Thanks for your help
 Marco


----------



## Sevenfeet

I've had mine now for four days now and I'm beginning to get comfortable with it.  I've posted on AVSForum about some of my initial thoughts but I'm new to this board and thought I'd share here too.
  
 I'm new to the world of outboard DACs and this is my first purchase of one.  I had originally planned on buying an HA-1 but saving up for it was tough (dishwasher failed just this week....the travails of being a homeowner!).  The $299 price was easier to justify.  I also already have a tube pre-amp and Class A solid state amp in my two channel listening room so I have some of the things the HA-1 brings to the table already.  I also don't have a good set of headphones yet...this purchase was mainly for the DAC and I'll expand later as budget allows.
  
 I've already written elsewhere about the sound...I'm new to the this specific DAC chip despite hearing a lot about it for years and I do like the sound.  The more I listen to it, the more obvious it is when I'm listening to garden variety consumer DACs.  Every day that passes makes this distinction more obvious.
  
 In working with the HA-2 daily, I'm noticed a few things:
  
 1.  Use the VOCC charging cable only for charging.  It seems to be a special cable in terms of signaling the charger so it needs to be used solely for that (so you don't lose it or damage it).  Any USB Male A - MicroB USB cable will work when connecting it to a computer to be an outboard DAC, be it sourced from Monoprice, Best Buy, heck Home Depot sells them too.
  
 2.  The short 3 inch USB-Lightning cable included for iOS users is nice but I'm afraid it will get overused, worn and finally give out over time.  There's nothing special about it, other than being MFi certified (which is required).  I'm going to order some cables from Monoprice next week to have as backups.
  
 3.  The ability to charge a phone with the HA-2 is nice.  Don't expect you'll get a complete charge out of one, especially if you have something hungry like a phablet.  I let my HA-2 charge by iPhone 6+ from 32% charged to about 58% before the HA-2 finally gave out.  Yes, I was playing music too (part of the test) but the ability to charge is best a "pony bottle" situation for emergencies.  Still, nice to have.
  
 4.  The fact that you cannot use one plug to charge the HA-2 and simultaneously charge an iPhone sucks but I imagine its a limitation of how many watts you can draw safely through one connection.  Still, I could see this being a problem on long flights.  Fortunately for VOCC charger can get a full charge in 90 minutes....50% in about 30-40.
  
 5.  I need a carrying case for the two devices (phone and HA-2).  Since I have a phablet, the included rubber hands are impractical to hold the units together.  I'm open for suggestions from others on that.
  
 6.  The Bass setting seems to be well controlled to the frequencies it's supposed to augment with no bleed-over.  One test I did was to play a Linn Records recording I have of Toccata and Fugue, but instead of a pipe organ, it's played with violins.  There was no difference between using the bass setting when listening to this track, as it should be.


----------



## gavinfabl

I am going to release part 2 of my Oppo HA-2 tomorrow. I have been listening to the free tracks as part of the Oppo/David Elias promotion which are DSD recordings. I will update generally on how I'm now finding the Oppo HA-2 a week or so later.


----------



## zilch0md

sevenfeet said:


> [snip]
> 
> 6.  The Bass setting seems to be well controlled to the frequencies it's supposed to augment with no bleed-over.  One test I did was to play a Linn Records recording I have of Toccata and Fugue, but instead of a pipe organ, it's played with violins.  There was no difference between using the bass setting when listening to this track, as it should be.


 
  
 Those are well-considered comments, Sevenfeet.  I especially like your 6th point.  The Bass+ was too strong and wide in the first prototype of the HA-2, so it's really gratifying to see someone praising how it was eventually tuned for the released version. It was discussed at length during Beta testing.


----------



## Poimandres

miceblue said:


> Yup, the Sabre glare seems to go away for the most part when using the line-in option of the HA-2 versus the digital-in.



Are you referring to an analog line in? If so I would think that it wouldn't have any glare from the Dac since it shouldn't be going through the Dac.


----------



## Poimandres

Mile how does the oppo compare to your dacport?


----------



## zilch0md

I have the CEntrance DACport LX (DAC with no amp), not the DACport (DAC with amp), but even if I had the DACport, it's awkward to compare it to the HA-2 because the difference in features is enormous. Still, if you are OK with rates up to only 96/24, and no support for Android or IOS devices, etc. I'll say that the DACport LX is a little bit grainy, but for my tastes, has a less sterile-sounding treble, and a slightly warmer tone, overall, than the HA-2's ESS9018M2 implementation. That said, there's no contest. I'd much rather own the HA-2, especially for use with the PM-3 or even the PM-1, but maybe not for a bright headphone. (One man's opinion...)

Mike


----------



## Poimandres

zilch0md said:


> I have the CEntrance DACport LX (DAC with no amp), not the DACport (DAC with amp), but even if I had the DACport, it's awkward to compare it to the HA-2 because the difference in features is enormous. Still, if you are OK with rates up to only 96/24, and no support for Android or IOS devices, etc. I'll say that the DACport LX is a little bit grainy, but for my tastes, has a less sterile-sounding treble, and a slightly warmer tone, overall, than the HA-2's ESS9018M2 implementation. That said, there's no contest. I'd much rather own the HA-2, especially for use with the PM-3 or even the PM-1, but maybe not for a bright headphone. (One man's opinion...)
> 
> Mike



Thanks,
 I am looking for a combo Dac/amp and although this is enticing I would like to see comparisons with the Calyx F when it comes out.


----------



## balcmeg

Have anyone tried the HA-2 with Shures? Specifically SE315 or SE846. I plan to get my first DAC-AMP for my iPhone and are looking ofr suggestions in that proice range that connect ti iPhone without any CCK.


----------



## cristobalroy

balcmeg said:


>


 

 I'm using it with my W60 & SE846, sounds great. awesome. ho hiss experience. My DAP is AK100ii and Iphone 6. Perfect combinations.


----------



## ahngo

Hi All,
  
 I am a newbie here and have 1 question regarding this OPPO HA-2 amp.
 When plugging HA-2 into a PC/labptop via USB-B port, it will use power from the USB port for both DAC and amp?
 Or, the amp. still uses power from the lithium battery as O2/ODAC combo operates.
  
 I really appreciate any help that you can provide.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

As long as the USB port is providing enough power, then the HA-2 will be using the bus power for the DAC/amplifier, and the battery will be getting trickle down power for charging.


----------



## Happytalk

A couple things that I'm curious about. Can you set it so it doesn't charge the iPod? I like to be in control how and when my iPod is charged. One of the reasons I have only needed 2 of them since the beginning. 

Also I'm curious about the sound compared to the fostex hp p1 and how it performs with er4s etymotics.

Also battery life on general. Nothing wrong with repeating some facts in a thread!


----------



## Sonic Defender

hasturtheyellow said:


> As long as the USB port is providing enough power, then the HA-2 will be using the bus power for the DAC/amplifier, and the battery will be getting trickle down power for charging.


 

 Any details as to how much power the USB port needs to supply to satisfy this criterion?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

You just need the 5V from any standard USB port. Pretty much all USB ports will supply enough power to charge the HA-2 while using the bus power to operate the HA-1.


----------



## ahngo

Hello HasturTheYellow!
  
 Thank you very much for your response.
  
 If I play my mp3 files from my PC/laptop and connect Oppo HA-2 (USB-B)  via a standard USB 2.0, it will also charge the battery and supply power to the HA-2's DAC/amp using the USB bus power. That would be great, so I don't need to worry about running out the juice as long as my PC/laptop is on.


----------



## mandrake50

Does the Apple USB input NOT draw power so that it will not be a problem for iPads etc with restricted power out of the USB.
 I don't use Apple anything, but using the internal battery would be good for insuring  clean power to the DAC/amp.
  
 If this doesn't work the way I hope, what is the real differences between the two US inputs?


----------



## Sevenfeet

happytalk said:


> A couple things that I'm curious about. Can you set it so it doesn't charge the iPod? I like to be in control how and when my iPod is charged. One of the reasons I have only needed 2 of them since the beginning.
> 
> Also I'm curious about the sound compared to the fostex hp p1 and how it performs with er4s etymotics.
> 
> Also battery life on general. Nothing wrong with repeating some facts in a thread!




Whether or not it charges your iOS device is controlled on a switch button near the battery indicator. Press and hold for on, again for off.

I cannot comment on the Fosted since I've never heard it.

The battery life is pretty good...several hours if you aren't charging your phone with it.


----------



## zilch0md

mandrake50 said:


> Does the Apple USB input NOT draw power so that it will not be a problem for iPads etc with restricted power out of the USB.
> I don't use Apple anything, but using the internal battery would be good for insuring  clean power to the DAC/amp.
> 
> If this doesn't work the way I hope, what is the real differences between the two US inputs?




Not trying to be obstinate, but I can't figure out what you're asking. There's only one question and it requires we know what you "hope."

Give it another shot and I should be able to help you.

Mike 
(Admittedly not very good at reading between the lines.)


----------



## carcarcar

HA-2 is out of stock right now. Hastur, do you know the exact date that it will be available again?


----------



## mandrake50

zilch0md said:


> Not trying to be obstinate, but I can't figure out what you're asking. There's only one question and it requires we know what you "hope."
> 
> Give it another shot and I should be able to help you.
> 
> ...


 

 I would like to be able to run the device on its internal power  while sending just the signal from the source. In this case a PC or Android phone.
 There is lots of talk about the 5 volts supplied by different devices being "dirty" . People buy different devices to go inline to clean up the power or to supple  cleaner power to the DAC/amp.Battery power should not be. I thought that the problems that people have using lots of DACs with iPads or i phones that refuse to power them may mean that the USB port designated for use with them might force the  HPA 2 to use its battery rather than draw power from the source device.
  
 Maybe it is easier to simply ask what the specific differences are between the USB port designated to be for Mac/IOS devices and the other one designated to be for Android or PCs?
  
 Is this any more clear?


----------



## miceblue

mandrake50 said:


> Does the Apple USB input NOT draw power so that it will not be a problem for iPads etc with restricted power out of the USB.
> I don't use Apple anything, but using the internal battery would be good for insuring  clean power to the DAC/amp.
> 
> If this doesn't work the way I hope, what is the real differences between the two US inputs?



I don't know if it draws power from the iDevice or not, but it doesn't give the error that the HA-2 is drawing too much power, so I'm guessing the power draw is minimal. On the other hand, galvanic isolation isn't a feature of the HA-2 unlike the JDS Labs C5D, so it could be reliant on the iDevice's USB power in some shape or form.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

carcarcar said:


> HA-2 is out of stock right now. Hastur, do you know the exact date that it will be available again?


 

 We are looking mid-March, and I likely will have more information by Friday as to when we might start to expect them back in stock, or at least, when we can start back-ordering.


----------



## Martor

martor said:


> Dear all, in the meanwhile the HA-2 will be available in Italy (it has just shown up on amazon.it but from france), I'm doing my...ehmm...shopping list to better enjoy the dac.
> I've chosen some IEM (I already own a pair of DJE-1500...I'm an utter novice) and a couple of closed over ear headphone.
> Respectively (from cheapest) *Shure SE425 *(279€) *- Fidue A83 *(349€) *- Shure SE535 *(390€) (maybe you've noticed they all have, piooner included, mmcx connectors: I'd like to make my own cables) and *Momentum 2.0 *(319€)* - B&W P7 *(379€)* and Denon AH-MM400 *(477€)
> 
> ...


 
 Any Feed/Advice?


----------



## zilch0md

mandrake50 said:


> I would like to be able to run the device on its internal power  while sending just the signal from the source. In this case a PC or Android phone.
> There is lots of talk about the 5 volts supplied by different devices being "dirty" . People buy different devices to go inline to clean up the power or to supple  cleaner power to the DAC/amp.Battery power should not be. I thought that the problems that people have using lots of DACs with iPads or i phones that refuse to power them may mean that the USB port designated for use with them might force the  HPA 2 to use its battery rather than draw power from the source device.
> 
> Maybe it is easier to simply ask what the specific differences are between the USB port designated to be for Mac/IOS devices and the other one designated to be for Android or PCs?
> ...


 
  
  


miceblue said:


> I don't know if it draws power from the iDevice or not, but it doesn't give the error that the HA-2 is drawing too much power, so I'm guessing the power draw is minimal. On the other hand, galvanic isolation isn't a feature of the HA-2 unlike the JDS Labs C5D, so it could be reliant on the iDevice's USB power in some shape or form.


 
  
 The HA-2 never pulls power from the USB A female jack (for iDevices), but it can charge an iDevice through that connection if you press and hold the battery-check button for a few seconds until the blue LED comes on.  
  
 The HA-2 will pull power from the USB Micro B female jack (for PC, Mac, Android or Sony Walkman with Sony WMC-NWH10 cable), but I know from discussions with an OPPO engineer during the Beta testing that the HA-2 can detect the difference between an Android and everything else (PC, Mac or Sony Walkman with WMC-NWH10 - all of which the HA-2 handles as one in the same), so my suspicion is that the HA-2 would not attempt to pull power from an Android device, because it recognizes is it as a mobile device with limited battery supply. 
  
 Add to that "hunch" the fact that using that same USB Micro B jack, when a Sony Walkman is connected via a Sony WMC-NWH10 cable, the Walkman supplies no power to the 4th pin of that USB connection (unlike a PC or laptop), but the HA-2 carries on just fine, using its own power.
  
 All that said, when the HA-2 detects "enough" current (500 mA ?) on that USB Micro B jack to recharge its own battery, it will do so, and there's no way to stop it from doing so. As soon as you connect the HA-2 to a laptop or PC's USB port via that USB Micro B jack, the HA-2 will start charging.
  
*In summary - more to mandrake50's question:*
  
*For Android:  I "suspect" you're OK - that the HA-2 would never pull power from an Android device via the USB Micro B jack, but check with OPPO to be sure.*
  
*For Mac and PC:  I know that the HA-2 will pull power to recharge its own battery, while playing, so...  if the 5V power coming from the laptop or PC is "dirty" it could potentially cause audible artifacts. It all depends on whether or not your laptop or PC USB power is clean - and how clean.  *
  
 But this should help put your mind at ease:
  
 I have two laptops and one of them, a Toshiba, is a great "noise generator" for testing USB-powered DACs and DAC/amps when its switchmode power supply is plugged in and charging the laptop's battery. A couple of years ago, I purchased (and later returned) the JDS Labs Objective DAC, having found it to be very sensitive to power noise. Lots of people have resorted to using externally powered USB hubs and other solutions in an attempt to compensate the Objective DAC's lack of noise filtration in its internal power circuits. I had to run the Objective DAC with a USB Y-cable and an external 5VDC battery pack to get rid of momentary, short-duration static crashes I was hearing in the treble region when connected to the Toshiba laptop.
  
 That same laptop's dirty power has no affect whatsoever on the HA-2 or on my CEntrance DACport LX (which is a purely USB-powered device, like the ODAC.)  That's saying a lot, because I've always found the CEntrance DACport LX to be the benchmark for managing noisy laptop or PC power.  The fact that the HA-2 can handle that noisy Toshiba laptop just as well as the DACport LX - even while charging its own battery during play - tells me that the HA-2 also has excellent power management, with good noise filtration. 
  
 I've tried running the DACport LX with external 5VDC power, just to know that I've left no stone unturned, but I can't honestly say it was necessary - at least not with my "cleaner" laptop. I feel the same way about the HA-2.  With the Toshiba laptop, however, just knowing that its power is so dirty leaves me wanting to run external 5VDC power just as insurance, so to speak.  
  
 That said, surely somebody out there has a laptop or PC with USB power that's so noisy neither the HA-2 or DACport LX could handle it.  And... some power noise is so constant and so subtle that the noise floor can be higher than you would even suspect - insidiously masking the low-level information that resides many dB below the peak levels of whatever recording your're playing - killing the micro details, trailing decays, and small echos that do so much to make the instruments and voices sound natural and live.  So, if you're a real stickler for getting the most of out of your USB-powered gear, you should just go ahead and get yourself a good 5V PSU or battery pack, and use a USB splitter cable. 
  
 Mike


----------



## mandrake50

So in theory, one could use the I device port (USB A) to connect the HA 2 to a PC and force it to use its internal battery rather than drawing power from the PC/laptop.
Unless it is too smart to allow this. (?)

Can anyone that has the HA 2 try this and let me know.

BTW, I am looking for the same sort of results that the C5D (mentioned above) gets by providing a switch to turn off power draw from the source.


----------



## Sevenfeet

mandrake50 said:


> So in theory, one could use the I device port (USB A) to connect the HA 2 to a PC and force it to use its internal battery rather than drawing power from the PC/laptop.
> Unless it is too smart to allow this. (?)
> 
> Can anyone that has the HA 2 try this and let me know.
> ...


 
  
 No, what's he's saying is that if the HA-2 detects that it's connected to a mobile Android device on the USB Micro-B port, it will use the battery exclusively.  If it's connected to a PC, then it will expect that 5V of power is available and will trickle charge itself by design.


----------



## mandrake50

sevenfeet said:


> No, what's he's saying is that if the HA-2 detects that it's connected to a mobile Android device on the USB Micro-B port, it will use the battery exclusively.  If it's connected to a PC, then it will expect that 5V of power is available and will trickle charge itself by design.




What I am asking is, if USB port A is designed to never use power form an I Device... and the USB protocol is a standard...
What happens when you plug a PC into port A... does the signal and handshake work... but no external power is used?
Does it work at all, or is the HA 2 looking for something in the handshake with the I Device that will not allow it to work if a PC is connected to that port.

I understand what he said about port B. BTW, but he also said port A would never draw power from the source device... do you see where I am going here?


----------



## Sevenfeet

zilch0md said:


> I have two laptops and one of them, a Toshiba, is a great "noise generator" for testing USB-powered DACs and DAC/amps when its switchmode power supply is plugged in and charging the laptop's battery. A couple of years ago, I purchased (and later returned) the JDS Labs Objective DAC, having found it to be very sensitive to power noise. Lots of people have resorted to using externally powered USB hubs and other solutions in an attempt to compensate the Objective DAC's lack of noise filtration in its internal power circuits. I had to run the Objective DAC with a USB Y-cable and an external 5VDC battery pack to get rid of momentary, short-duration static crashes I was hearing in the treble region when connected to the Toshiba laptop.
> 
> That same laptop's dirty power has no affect whatsoever on the HA-2 or on my CEntrance DACport LX (which is a purely USB-powered device, like the ODAC.)  That's saying a lot, because I've always found the CEntrance DACport LX to be the benchmark for managing noisy laptop or PC power.  The fact that the HA-2 can handle that noisy Toshiba laptop just as well as the DACport LX - even while charging its own battery during play - tells me that the HA-2 also has excellent power management, with good noise filtration.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm having a similar problem right now.  One thing I did in my rig was to connect my Mac server to the 2 channel rig in my living room.  But they are in different parts of the house.  The Mac is in the basement and I connected to two tech areas via a 49 ft active USB cable sourced from Monoprice.  The USB cable works perfectly, no drops or other problems in playing music.  But I do have a ground loop that has appeared whenever I connect the incoming long USB run to the HA-2.  I've had ground loop issues in the house before, usually with subwoofers that weren't in the same plugs as the rest of the equipment in the room.  I'm not quite sure how to manage this one considering the sensitive equipment.
  
 The Mac is old...a 2007 Macbook Pro running Yosemite.  The Mac is connected to a APC UPS, but it's a cheaper one (BackUPS).  I have a SmartUPS 1400 nearby which needs a new battery and I haven't installed one in a while waiting for budget to do so (I have four APC UPSes that need new batteries right now).  The SmartUPS remakes the power output to a true sine wave, which might help in this scenario, but honestly I don't really know.  The tube-pre amp (an Audible Illusions Modulus 3) that the HA-2 connects to is a plugged into a simple surge suppressor, nothing fancy here.  I need a better, higher quality 3.5m->RCA cable than what I'm using between the pre-amp and the HA-2 and I'm waiting for that from Monoprice, but I doubt that will fix the problem.
  
 I would rather not use a "cheater" plug at the pre-amp since this is sensitive tube equipment we're talking about and it's probably not a good idea.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sevenfeet

mandrake50 said:


> What I am asking is, if USB port A is designed to never use power form an I Device... and the USB protocol is a standard...
> What happens when you plug a PC into port A... does the signal and handshake work... but no external power is used?
> Does it work at all, or is the HA 2 looking for something in the handshake with the I Device that will not allow it to work if a PC is connected to that port.
> 
> I understand what he said about port B. BTW, but he also said port A would never draw power from the source device... do you see where I am going here?


 
  
 I haven't tried to plug a PC into USB port A (you'd need a special Male-A <-> Male-A cable for that anyway which isn't common...Monoprice does carry one).  Even then, nothing in the documentation states that the HA-2 would know what to do if a PC presented itself on that port, versus an iOS device, which is what it is looking for.


----------



## Sonic Defender

hasturtheyellow said:


> We are looking mid-March, and I likely will have more information by Friday as to when we might start to expect them back in stock, or at least, when we can start back-ordering.


 

 Thanks for the update. A technical question for you. I use a Sony A17 DAP and if I wanted to use a FiiO L5 cable that had been reterminated to have the micro USB connector for input to the HA 2 would this allow me to bypass both the DAC and amp in the A17? Hopefully my question is clear, and of course anybody is welcome to answer. Cheers.


----------



## zilch0md

mandrake50 said:


> What I am asking is, if USB port A is designed to never use power form an I Device... and the USB protocol is a standard...
> What happens when you plug a PC into port A... does the signal and handshake work... but no external power is used?
> Does it work at all, or is the HA 2 looking for something in the handshake with the I Device that will not allow it to work if a PC is connected to that port.
> 
> I understand what he said about port B. BTW, but he also said port A would never draw power from the source device... do you see where I am going here?







sevenfeet said:


> I haven't tried to plug a PC into USB port A (you'd need a special Male-A <-> Male-A cable for that anyway which isn't common...Monoprice does carry one).  Even then, nothing in the documentation states that the HA-2 would know what to do if a PC presented itself on that port, versus an iOS device, which is what it is looking for.




Exactly. The HA-2's USB A jack is for iDevices only.


----------



## zilch0md

sonic defender said:


> Thanks for the update. A technical question for you. I use a Sony A17 DAP and if I wanted to use a FiiO L5 cable that had been reterminated to have the micro USB connector for input to the HA 2 would this allow me to bypass both the DAC and amp in the A17? Hopefully my question is clear, and of course anybody is welcome to answer. Cheers.


 
  
 Jumping in, given that this is as much a Sony NWZ-A17 question as it is an OPPO HA-2 question - and I invite HasturTheYellow to correct me, of course, if I lead you astray...
  
 The FiiO L5 is a Line Out cable for Sony Walkman.  It would provide an analog signal from the Sony NWZ-A17's DAC.  It would not bypass the DAC.  It would only bypass the amp.  
  
 Even if you were to mod the FiiO L5 cable to replace the 3.5mm TRS plug with a USB Micro B male connector, the HA-2 wouldn't know what to do with an analog signal at that "B" port - you could even damage the HA-2.
  
 If you want to use the FiiO L5, leave it intact, without modification, and plug the 3.5mm TRS jack into the Line In jack on top of the OPPO HA-2 (selecting "C" on the HA-2's slide switch), bypassing the HA-2's DAC to use only the HA-2's amp section.  Be warned, however, that the Sony NWZ-A17 will only put out a 0.245 Vrms signal from its DAC - which is only 1/8th as strong as the 2.0V rms signal that is delivered to amps by most DACs. Even my Sony PCM-M10 recorder's Line Out delivers 1.0 Vrms to an external amp - which is four times as much power as you will get out of a Sony NWZ-A17 equipped with a FiiO L5 or any other Line Out cable.  Thus, I don't recommend using the Sony NWZ-A17 > FiiO L5 > HA-2's analog Line In.  You would be compromising the HA-2's amp section with so weak an analog input.
  
 Another option for the Sony NWZ-A17 is to get the (much more expensive) Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion cable:
  





 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE
  
 This *will* bypass the A17's DAC, allowing connection to the HA-2's USB Micro B port (selecting "B" on the HA-2's slide switch), making the A17 appear like any laptop or PC USB source, with the exception that the no power can be pulled from the WMC-NWH10 cable's USB A female port - only data is supplied there.  In so doing, the HA-2's amp section will not be compromised by a weak Line In.  It will give you more power at the headphone out of the HA-2 and you'll be taking advantage of the HA-2's ESS9018M2 DAC, instead of using Sony's proprietary DAC.
  
 If you are keen on making modifications to a cable, you could look into replacing the USB A female connector of the WMC-NWH10 with a USB Micro B male connector - for connection to the HA-2's "B" port _without_ the need for an intermediate adapter or cable, similar to these options (required if you do not modify the WMC-NWH10):
  

 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001K9BEJ6
  
  
 Or for more flexibility and less stress on the HA-2's USB Micro B jack:
  

 http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Inch-Micro-USB-Cable/dp/B003YKX6WM
  
 Mike


----------



## miceblue

sevenfeet said:


> I'm having a similar problem right now.  One thing I did in my rig was to connect my Mac server to the 2 channel rig in my living room.  But they are in different parts of the house.  The Mac is in the basement and I connected to two tech areas via a 49 ft active USB cable sourced from Monoprice.  The USB cable works perfectly, no drops or other problems in playing music.  But I do have a ground loop that has appeared whenever I connect the incoming long USB run to the HA-2.  I've had ground loop issues in the house before, usually with subwoofers that weren't in the same plugs as the rest of the equipment in the room.  I'm not quite sure how to manage this one considering the sensitive equipment.
> 
> The Mac is old...a 2007 Macbook Pro running Yosemite.  The Mac is connected to a APC UPS, but it's a cheaper one (BackUPS).  I have a SmartUPS 1400 nearby which needs a new battery and I haven't installed one in a while waiting for budget to do so (I have four APC UPSes that need new batteries right now).  The SmartUPS remakes the power output to a true sine wave, which might help in this scenario, but honestly I don't really know.  The tube-pre amp (an Audible Illusions Modulus 3) that the HA-2 connects to is a plugged into a simple surge suppressor, nothing fancy here.  I need a better, higher quality 3.5m->RCA cable than what I'm using between the pre-amp and the HA-2 and I'm waiting for that from Monoprice, but I doubt that will fix the problem.
> 
> I would rather not use a "cheater" plug at the pre-amp since this is sensitive tube equipment we're talking about and it's probably not a good idea.  I'm open to suggestions.


Holy smokes, 49 feet of USB cable? I thought the standards say that the maximum length for a reliable signal via USB 1.1/2.0 is 5 metres (~16 feet).


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thanks Mike, what a pain. As you know I have been trying to figure creative ways to not need to purchase the very expensive Sony cable, plus, having to use an adapter with it. It looks like the best approach is to get the Sony cable as you have recommended I do a few times and have it reterminated with a micro USB end. I need as pocket friendly a solution as possible for the Oppo and my A17. This might be a good cable for Oppo to spec and sell as an add-on sale given that the Sony A series seems to be quite popular. I wonder if any other DAPs have the same output connector as used by Sony for the A series? If so that makes the reach of such a cable even more attractive for Oppo.


----------



## mandrake50

zilch0md said:


> Exactly. The HA-2's USB A jack is for iDevices only.




I saw that diagram previously. I also looked for more definition of what the differences between the ports is... more from a technical or engineering standpoint rather than taking the manual at face value on it. I found nothing.
I guess I may just have to buy one and do my own experiments.

In the mean time, if anyone has the curiosity to give it a try, I would be very interested in hearing the results. Being able to isolate the power on the HA 2 from the source power would be a very valuable feature from my perspective.


----------



## tjw321

mandrake50 said:


> I saw that diagram previously. I also looked for more definition of what the differences between the ports is... more from a technical or engineering standpoint rather than taking the manual at face value on it. I found nothing.
> I guess I may just have to buy one and do my own experiments.
> 
> In the mean time, if anyone has the curiosity to give it a try, I would be very interested in hearing the results. Being able to isolate the power on the HA 2 from the source power would be a very valuable feature from my perspective.


 
 I have a similar USB port for idevices on my Arcam irDac. It will not work with any other devices than Apple. I would guess that the same is *likely* to be true of the oppo. But, you never know....


----------



## miceblue

sevenfeet said:


> I have two laptops and one of them, a Toshiba, is a great "noise generator" for testing USB-powered DACs and DAC/amps when its switchmode power supply is plugged in and charging the laptop's battery. A couple of years ago, I purchased (and later returned) the JDS Labs Objective DAC, having found it to be very sensitive to power noise. Lots of people have resorted to using externally powered USB hubs and other solutions in an attempt to compensate the Objective DAC's lack of noise filtration in its internal power circuits. I had to run the Objective DAC with a USB Y-cable and an external 5VDC battery pack to get rid of momentary, short-duration static crashes I was hearing in the treble region when connected to the Toshiba laptop.



I don't mean to derail the thread, but I'm suspecting your ODAC may have been defective. Reading through the designer's blog, he makes it very clear that there's plenty of noise filtering in the ODAC since it splits the digital and analogue power supplies with filters in each pathway including its own ferrite filtering (you can use a USB cable with another ferrite bead for more noise rejection). I myself haven't encountered any noise with my ODAC on any computer I've tried, old and new, and the only problem I've had with a USB port was because the port isn't reliable.

As for the HA-2, I don't know what kind of filtering it uses nor what it uses for its power source. JDS Labs specifically reports for their C5D that it runs on its own power supply because of galvanic isolation and they specifically say it doesn't draw power from the USB host unless the USB device requires it.
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=722


> Flipping the switch left makes use of the ADuM3160’s air core transformer technology to operate C5D in self-power mode*. That is, the DAC runs from its own battery when connected to a portable USB audio player. This is known as galvanic isolation, and it cleverly prevents the DAC from being subjected to noise on the USB +5V rail.
> 
> Self-power mode also gives C5D maximum flexibility with portable devices since most smartphones and tablets disable USB devices that consume too much power.
> 
> * Full isolation is utilized with low power USB devices. C5D enters a hybrid self-powered mode when connected to strong USB devices, only consuming extra power. DAC performance is identical in all power modes.


----------



## Sevenfeet

miceblue said:


> Holy smokes, 49 feet of USB cable? I thought the standards say that the maximum length for a reliable signal via USB 1.1/2.0 is 5 metres (~16 feet).


 

 Monoprice is your friend. 
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030312&p_id=7532&seq=1&format=2
  
 They use an active repeater to achieve the distance.  You can get ones up to 82 feet.  It works perfectly, except for the ground loop hum.


----------



## Smarty-pants

sevenfeet said:


> Monoprice is your friend.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030312&p_id=7532&seq=1&format=2
> 
> They use an active repeater to achieve the distance.  You can get ones up to 82 feet.  It works perfectly, except for the ground loop hum.


 

 Those cables... while they are a good choice for some applications, they aren't very consistently reliable.
 I have one that I bought from them (Monoprice) a few years ago, and it is literally hit and miss or luck of the draw with what devices it will work with.
 I've sent audio to one device and it worked well, yet to another device it wouldn't work at all.
 Did a firmware update via USB with it on one device, yet again the same procedure wouldn't work on another device.

 If I were trying to use that cable with something, I would first try using a standard high quality 3ft or 6ft USB cable,
 and then if it worked properly, try switching out to the longer cable and hope it still works.
 That way you at least eliminate the possibility of the long cable causing a confusing issue during the initial test,
 and if there is an issue with the short cable, then you know that most likely it's not a cable issue.


----------



## Sevenfeet

smarty-pants said:


> Those cables... while they are a good choice for some applications, they aren't very consistently reliable.
> I have one that I bought from them (Monoprice) a few years ago, and it is literally hit and miss or luck of the draw with what devices it will work with.
> I've sent audio to one device and it worked well, yet to another device it wouldn't work at all.
> Did a firmware update via USB with it on one device, yet again the same procedure wouldn't work on another device.
> ...


 

 True, I was expecting a decent chance of failure but it worked on the first time and on more than one computer.  The only problem now is the ground loop.  I did try installing a cheater plug on the laptop in question but that didn't work.  I may try the laptop later not plugged into power to see if it makes a difference (of course the external disk array much be plugged into power).  I can also try a different laptop from that place and see if it matters.  And I'll probably cheat plug the tube pre-amp for good measure although I'm pretty sure that will work...I just don't want to do that as a permanent solution.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Ok, more research...

I discovered that putting a cheater plug on the laptop didn't work. The external disk array is also grounded so that is something I've not taken into consideration yet. Putting a cheater plug on the tube pre-amp didn't defeat the ground loop either.

So now I'm looking back at the cable itself as a possible culprit. It's too late in the evening to do extensive tests and I don't want to pull the cable back through the wall and floor, but I will try a free floating laptop tomorrow in place of the power tethered one and see if the problem still remains. This may have been an issue when I first tested the Monoprice cable but I was likely too much in a hurry to notice a ground loop.


----------



## jkross22

Hi,
  
 Has anyone tried to use the HA-2 as a DAC for an ipod or ipod touch and then used the line out from the HA-2 to a 2 channel set up?  I'm curious to know if this is worth checking out.  I stream music wirelessly and the quality stinks.  The signal cuts out from time to time, but my biggest frustration is that the sound quality is just not up to snuff.
  
 Suggestions?
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## Happytalk

Also. Looking forward to an Oppo HA2 vs Fostex HP-P1 comparison. It's inevitable.


----------



## Sevenfeet

jkross22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone tried to use the HA-2 as a DAC for an ipod or ipod touch and then used the line out from the HA-2 to a 2 channel set up?  I'm curious to know if this is worth checking out.  I stream music wirelessly and the quality stinks.  The signal cuts out from time to time, but my biggest frustration is that the sound quality is just not up to snuff.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, this is mentioned early in the HA-2 documentation.  You may use an iPod Touch (5th generation) as a USB input device for the HA-2, the same as an iPhone, then use the Line Out to connect to a 2 channel system of your choice.  I do this now with my HA-2 since I bought it without also owning a good set of headphones.  Sometimes I use it with my iPhone with EarPods, other times I have it hooked up to a Mac via USB and line out to my two channel rig.  An iPhone or iPod Touch with the HA-2 going out to Line Out works too.
  
 If you use an iPod, the method is to hook the iPod's headphone port to the Line port on the HA-2...in this case it turns into a Line In via a switch.  So you lose Line Out in this case...you can only listen through headphones.
  
 BTW, Apple certifies devices under the MFi program based on what Apple is currently wants to support for its iOS devices.  And it's kinda weird what is actually supported.  You'd think that the criteria would be whatever iOS device supports iOS 8 and indeed for iPhones, that's the case with support going back to iPhone 4s.  But for iPads, certification begins with the iPad 4th gen (the one with a Lightning plug) and all iPad Minis.  For the iPod Touch, they only support the latest one (5th gen).  
  
 That doesn't mean older ones won't work..they just are not certified.  For example, I have an original working (mostly) original 1st gen iPad.  It works via USB with the HA-2, despite not being certified and running iOS 5.1.  So I imagine some other older devices will too.  But there is a limit.  I have an original iPhone from 2007 and I tried to hook it up to the HA-2 via USB for giggles....no dice.


----------



## McCol

Tempted to take the plunge on the Oppo.  Anybody been able to compare an Android/iphone set-up with the Oppo against the DX90 Dap or similar type Dap.
  
 I currently use the DX90 and althoughit's a great player I would rather just have my music on the Note 4 with an Amp/Dac.


----------



## Sevenfeet

OK, after a lot of testing, I think I've gotten to the bottom of my ground loop hum problem.  The bottom line is that is was the 2007 MacBook Pro itself, and not the Monoprice 49ft USB cable or anything else.
  
 To recap, my 2007 Macbook Pro sits in the basement as an iTunes and file server, where it has been happily doing this duty for a couple of years now.  But it is ancient, slow and lacking enough RAM (6 GB) to keep up with the rigors of the job (the file service cache takes up 2.5GB of RAM alone).  But when I got my Oppo HA-2, it did play music through the Monoprice 49ft USB cable I bought to string through the floor, across the basement to the server area, but my two channel listening equipment picked up a mild hum reminiscent of a ground loop problem.  If I disconnected the USB cable at the HA-2, the hum went away.
  
 I decided to check to see if somehow I missed a hum using the Monoprice at all, and not wanting to pull the cable out of the wall, I instead brought two other laptops to the server area, one a 2010 Macbook Pro I have (and was thinking of using to replace the older 2007 model), and the other a Dell Lattitude laptop purchased just last year.  In both cases, hooking USB up to these computers did not result in a ground loop hum, regardless if they were plugged into the same UPS as the 2007 Mac or not.  And they both played music to my two channel listening room just fine.
  
 So I turned my attention to the 2007 Mac itself, and looked to eliminate other potential issues.  I dismounted and disconnected the Firewire attached storage array....but I still had the hum.  I switched power supplies to a different one from the 2010 Mac that I know didn't hum in that application...but the hum was still there.  And lastly, I tried a different USB port on the machine to no avail.
  
 So it's the Mac itself that seems to have a "dirty" electrical connection on USB....not enough to hamper digital communication but enough to show up on sensitive audio equipment.  I would try a powered USB hub and see if that solves the issue, but I don't have a spare one handy.  I may try to find one just to see if it works since it would be the cheapest option out for right now...the 2010 Macbook Pro needs a couple hundred dollars worth of upgrades (like a new hard drive and RAM) to be production ready.
  
 UPDATE:  Nope, adding a powered USB hub didn't get rid of the hum.  Granted this isn't the world's greatest hub, but I think I have all I need for an excuse to retire the Mac in question and replace it with a slightly less old one.


----------



## aamefford

^^^ Isn't usb supposed to max outa 12' or so?


----------



## howdy

I wish I could buy one of these soon! Looks like it might be another week or so before they have more.


----------



## Sevenfeet

aamefford said:


> ^^^ Isn't usb supposed to max outa 12' or so?


 

 15 ft I think is the standard for a regular cable.  Monoprice constructs cables with a few of active repeaters at specific intervals...basically a small low power USB hub designed to carry the signal reliably to the next hub and eventually the end.  The one I have at 49 ft so far has worked very well.


----------



## aamefford

sevenfeet said:


> 15 ft I think is the standard for a regular cable.  Monoprice constructs cables with a few of active repeaters at specific intervals...basically a small low power USB hub designed to carry the signal reliably to the next hub and eventually the end.  The one I have at 49 ft so far has worked very well.



I didn't know about the monoprice cables with built in repeaters. Pretty cool.


----------



## UNOE

Wow this looks really nice I been thinking about C5D to have with my iPhone this seems like I nicer choice.


----------



## Earbones

Does anyone have any experience with the HA-2 and the SE846? Any muddiness or hiss? How's the SQ with this combination?
  
 Just ordered my HA-2 from Oppo today...


----------



## cristobalroy

earbones said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the HA-2 and the SE846? Any muddiness or hiss? How's the SQ with this combination?
> 
> Just ordered my HA-2 from Oppo today...


 

 YES I'M USING W60 & SE846 WITH THE HA-2, SOUNDS EXCELLENT, YOU WILL LOVE IT MAN.
 SO FAR I NEVER EXPERIENCED ANY HISS ON SE846 EVEN IN THE HIGH GAIN.


----------



## cristobalroy

unoe said:


> Wow this looks really nice I been thinking about C5D to have with my iPhone this seems like I nicer choice.


 
 HA-2 IS BETTER THAN C5D, I HAVE THE JDS LABS AND NOW ITS READY TO GO.


----------



## balleklorin

I would like to know how HA-2 sounds compared to ADL A1. I very pleased with A1 but it maybe sounds a little bit to "nice" and polite.


----------



## Happytalk

All I can say is if this DAC amp is executed well, I am set for years to come with my iPod classic.


----------



## mike7898

Doe anyone use the HA-2 as a amp for their Astell & Kern AK100II? If so I'm Curious to hear your impression? 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Earbones

mike7898 said:


> Doe anyone use the HA-2 as a amp for their Astell & Kern AK100II? If so I'm Curious to hear your impression?
> Thanks
> Mike



I think you'd probably be better served getting a dedicated amp... You'll be reducing the electrical noise in your setup by one component, for starters.

EDIT: It's definitely not as svelte as the HA-2, but I think you'd be very well served with an iFi Nano iCan. Or if you need crazy juice, the Micro iCan...


----------



## mike7898

earbones said:


> I think you'd probably be better served getting a dedicated amp... You'll be reducing the electrical noise in your setup by one component, for starters.
> 
> EDIT: It's definitely not as svelte as the HA-2, but I think you'd be very well served with an iFi Nano iCan. Or if you need crazy juice, the Micro iCan...


 Thanks, was just wondering if it would of made a difference, cause I'm a huge Oppo fan,have the PM-1 and love them! and the bdp105!


----------



## IAMBLEST

miceblue said:


> 1) press and hold the battery button the side of the unit until the blue LED turns on
> 2) If you have something connected to the microUSB input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode B, that's a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC
> or if you have something connected to the USB A input of the HA-2 and it's on Source Mode A, that's also a digital input and you would be using the HA-2's DAC




I think im missing something. I hold the battery button down and the blue led light comes on but my phone doesn't charge. Phone is oppo find 7.


----------



## miceblue

iamblest said:


> I think im missing something. I hold the battery button down and the blue led light comes on but my phone doesn't charge. Phone is oppo find 7.



Are you using a USB A to microUSB cable from the HA-2 to the Find 7?


----------



## IAMBLEST

miceblue said:


> Are you using a USB A to microUSB cable from the HA-2 to the Find 7?




No I'm not. I got 3 cables in the pack. Micro to micro, one with a mini jack on both ends and one apple one I think. Unless you mean the long one that plugs into the white charger?


----------



## miceblue

iamblest said:


> No I'm not. I got 3 cables in the pack. Micro to micro, one with a mini jack on both ends and one apple one I think. Unless you mean the long one that plugs into the white charger?



Yup that's the one, or any other USB A-microUSB cable. The HA-2 only acts as a power bank from the USB A port.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Ok cool understood.


----------



## howdy

earbones said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the HA-2 and the SE846? Any muddiness or hiss? How's the SQ with this combination?
> 
> Just ordered my HA-2 from Oppo today...



How's that? I check everyday and it says available mid March which is soon, but still nothing.


----------



## Martor

howdy said:


> How's that? I check everyday and it says available mid March which is soon, but still nothing.


 
 the same here in Italy


----------



## miceblue

mike7898 said:


> Doe anyone use the HA-2 as a amp for their Astell & Kern AK100II? If so I'm Curious to hear your impression?
> Thanks
> Mike



I liked the combo with the HD700, but I can't really say much about with other headphones. With the HA-2, the HD700 sounded more spacious, cleaner in the bass, and just overall sounded cleaner than straight out of the AK100 II itself (which I thought sounded pretty lackluster).


----------



## Sevenfeet

More comments...
  
 This should go without saying but the HA-2 does indeed play everything it's supposed to.  I had a fairly wide range of music...most in Redbook Apple Lossless (ALAC), some in HD ALAC (24 bit, 48-192 khz depending on the track), a few tracks in HD FLAC as well as a minority of older MP3s and AACs.  What I didn't have was any DSD or DXD recordings until recently.  David Elias, who has been a big proponent of his music on DSD has a deal with Oppo to make one of his albums available to any HA-2 user who asks.  And I also downloaded some of the "Just Listen 1" compilation set from NativeDSD.com, which offers 11 tracks with many available in multiple formats...64f, 128f and 256f DSD as well as some DXD (WAV files at 24 bit/384 khz).  You have to pay attention to the notes since there is usually one format that was natively recorded and the rest of conversions (up or down).
  
 I can load the DXD files straight into iTunes without help since iTunes is fully compatible with WAV or ALAC files up to DXD resolution.  DSD and FLAC requires help from a add-in like Pure Music which i don't have yet.  But I can load it straight onto my iPhone 6+ and play it through Onkyo HF Music player using the DoP mode, which I've been doing.
  
 In a nutshell, the listening to a DAC that can natively handle DSD without PCM conversion is pretty sublime.  Even on Earpods, it's nice to hear such detail.  If you have a fair amount invested in these formats, you won't be disappointed.
  
 One question I have for the Oppo employees....is there any way to improve the unit through firmware updates later?  Most Oppo players have the ability...I just haven't seen any way to do it here (not that there is a later firmware release published anyway).


----------



## FiJAAS

happytalk said:


> All I can say is if this DAC amp is executed well, I am set for years to come with my iPod classic.




This works with the iPod Classic? I wonder if the amp and dac in it is better than the Sony PHA-1? I'm looking for an all in one combo.


----------



## money4me247

when will this item be back in stock?


----------



## balcmeg

Got mine today and even if I do not have much experience in Amp/DAC for portable use I was stunned! I did honestly not think it could be this good.
 I used both my Takstar 2050 and Shure SE325 with good results, both on iMac and iPhone / for now only spotify and 320mbps music but it gave the songs a real lift, more details, tighter bass and more details and space. My reference here is mainly my iPhone/iMac original outputs, but also AMB M3 amp and Gamma2 DAC. It doesnt beat my AMB setup in total sound, but on a price/performance level I think I let the Oppo win!
 Will see later how it compares when I switch to high/res music and my Shure SE846.
  
 So, now Im forced to retire my Takster to match... Shure 940 or 1540 might be a good bet.
  
 In any case, I can recommend this Oppo, I am very happy I did not go for the Denon or Onkyo as I hade some plans to do..


----------



## Earbones

howdy said:


> How's that? I check everyday and it says available mid March which is soon, but still nothing.



I have my ways, ha ha. Hopefully it will arrive Saturday. I'll post some initial thoughts then, with a full review to follow.


----------



## georgelai57

Review just out http://www.headfonia.com/oppo-ha-2-2007-all-over-again/


----------



## shigzeo

georgelai57 said:


> Review just out http://www.headfonia.com/oppo-ha-2-2007-all-over-again/


 

 You're fast, George.


----------



## georgelai57

shigzeo said:


> You're fast, George.



Idle minds.


----------



## Sonic Defender

balcmeg said:


> Got mine today and even if I do not have much experience in Amp/DAC for portable use I was stunned! I did honestly not think it could be this good.
> I used both my Takstar 2050 and Shure SE325 with good results, both on iMac and iPhone / for now only spotify and 320mbps music but it gave the songs a real lift, more details, tighter bass and more details and space. My reference here is mainly my iPhone/iMac original outputs, but also AMB M3 amp and Gamma2 DAC. It doesnt beat my AMB setup in total sound, but on a price/performance level I think I let the Oppo win!
> Will see later how it compares when I switch to high/res music and my Shure SE846.
> 
> ...


 

 But how do you know had you gone for one of those you wouldn't have liked it as much or even more?


----------



## Sevenfeet

I had written earlier that the HA-2 would play anything I threw at it.  I should have known that there was one caveat to that...I've been using my 128 GB iPhone 6+ to store a lot of my HD music and play it through the Onkyo HF Player.  So far, this has worked but I realized after I wrote my last entry that playing of DSD256 files through the iPhone doesn't seem to be possible without conversion.  The DoP standard among DAC makers that wraps DSD data inside a PCM stream and sends it to the DAC where proper play happens seems to only be defined for DSD64 (2.8) and DSD128 (5.6).  The HA-2 will take DSD256 in "native mode", which I'm not sure is possible from an iPhone.  At least it's not in the Onkyo app yet.
  
 So I said to myself, well it's time to try some of the PC/Mac based music players or add-ins to see how they handle DSD.  So far my world has been entirely iTunes (my career began at Apple in the late 80s).  And since my life is mostly Mac based, I decided to download two of the leading players that link to iTunes, Pure Music and Amarra.  Both had 2 week trial versions and retail for about $100.
  
 In a nutshell, I've never been so disappointed in software in a long time.  I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but I'm pretty technical and I've not been able to get either program to work reliably...and when I mean reliably, I mean most of the time it doesn't work at all...or sends bad data to the DAC getting a piercing buzzing sound through the speakers...or random freezes, refusing to play a track, etc.  All the while I'm presented with horrible user interfaces.  Seriously, this is the best high end music players we have to use?
  
 So I decided to go to JRiver's Mac player (the PC version is very popular) and that version doesn't really work for me either.  All the while, iTunes by itself plays anything without incident and reliably.
  
 Very frustrated...


----------



## Sonic Defender

sevenfeet said:


> I had written earlier that the HA-2 would play anything I threw at it.  I should have known that there was one caveat to that...I've been using my 128 GB iPhone 6+ to store a lot of my HD music and play it through the Onkyo HF Player.  So far, this has worked but I realized after I wrote my last entry that playing of DSD256 files through the iPhone doesn't seem to be possible without conversion.  The DoP standard among DAC makers that wraps DSD data inside a PCM stream and sends it to the DAC where proper play happens seems to only be defined for DSD64 (2.8) and DSD128 (5.6).  The HA-2 will take DSD256 in "native mode", which I'm not sure is possible from an iPhone.  At least it's not in the Onkyo app yet.
> 
> So I said to myself, well it's time to try some of the PC/Mac based music players or add-ins to see how they handle DSD.  So far my world has been entirely iTunes (my career began at Apple in the late 80s).  And since my life is mostly Mac based, I decided to download two of the leading players that link to iTunes, Pure Music and Amarra.  Both had 2 week trial versions and retail for about $100.
> 
> ...


 

 Apple locks you into Apple somewhat, you shouldn't have to be constrained to one player. I guess we could look at it in two ways, one being that the software companies have done a poor job porting to Mac OS, or perhaps Apple makes it more difficult than it should be for other companies to author software. I guess it could be a little of both, no company is perfect, not Microsoft and not Apple either. For the record, I do use some Apple products and enjoy them quite a bit so I am not a hater, but I'm also not a devotee either.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

money4me247 said:


> when will this item be back in stock?


 
  
 You can now purchase the HA-2 as a back-order with an expected shipping date of March 20th. May be sooner, but should be no later than March 20th.


----------



## c1umsyb3ar

hasturtheyellow said:


> You can now purchase the HA-2 as a back-order with an expected shipping date of March 20th. May be sooner, but should be no later than March 20th.


 
 Thanks for the heads up! I can't wait to get this paired up with the PM-3 and test it out.


----------



## Sevenfeet

sonic defender said:


> Apple locks you into Apple somewhat, you shouldn't have to be constrained to one player. I guess we could look at it in two ways, one being that the software companies have done a poor job porting to Mac OS, or perhaps Apple makes it more difficult than it should be for other companies to author software. I guess it could be a little of both, no company is perfect, not Microsoft and not Apple either. For the record, I do use some Apple products and enjoy them quite a bit so I am not a hater, but I'm also not a devotee either.


 

 Both Pure Music and Amarra are Mac OS only applications.  I might agree with your point regarding platform ports (although many of have done quite successfully over the last 20 years), but there's no excuse for having badly designed, poorly functioning apps like this.  Again, maybe I'm doing something wrong.  But if I cannot figure it out quickly, I imagine there are a lot of frustrated audiophiles who agree.
  
 As for Mac OS X authorship, Xcode is a very nice tool which is also the tool for iOS app development worldwide.  I've not heard too many complaints from developers, other than the learning curve for Objective-C.


----------



## Sonic Defender

sevenfeet said:


> Both Pure Music and Amarra are Mac OS only applications.  I might agree with your point regarding platform ports (although many of have done quite successfully over the last 20 years), but there's no excuse for having badly designed, poorly functioning apps like this.  Again, maybe I'm doing something wrong.  But if I cannot figure it out quickly, I imagine there are a lot of frustrated audiophiles who agree.
> 
> As for Mac OS X authorship, Xcode is a very nice tool which is also the tool for iOS app development worldwide.  I've not heard too many complaints from developers, other than the learning curve for Objective-C.


 

 There you go, well if they are Mac platform software they should work for sure. I suspect you are quite computer literate so without knowing more I would agree that likely the software is to blame.


----------



## miceblue

Just FYI, no software in Mac fully supports DSD256 via DOP. I think Audirvana Plus is experimenting with it since the creator helped make the DOP protocol and likewise for Larry Ho at Light Harmonic (the Geek products don't play DSD256 period despite having the same DAC chip as the HA-2).


----------



## Sonic Defender

miceblue said:


> Just FYI, no software in Mac fully supports DSD256 via DOP. I think Audirvana Plus is experimenting with it since the creator helped make the DOP protocol and likewise for Larry Ho at Light Harmonic (the Geek products don't play DSD256 period despite having the same DAC chip as the HA-2).


 

 Bloody hell. Thankfully I don't care about DSD anyway, but that is indeed good information.


----------



## miceblue

georgelai57 said:


> Review just out http://www.headfonia.com/oppo-ha-2-2007-all-over-again/





> The volume pot is slaved directly to internal DAC functions




I don't think that's accurate. The HA-2 has digital volume control, and analogue. The volume knob isn't a digital one like the JDS Labs C5 as far as I'm concerned since there aren't discrete volume increments, it's continuous.


----------



## balcmeg

sonic defender said:


> But how do you know had you gone for one of those you wouldn't have liked it as much or even more?


 
 A valid question. I can of course not be 100% certain bur seeing how the HA-2s sound profile matches my own preferences and that it play well with my current IEM and headphones (after a short listening session it works well with my SE846 too, no hiss present as some has reported) so that I doubt I would have choosen any of the bulkier alternatives. 
 Yes, I do count in design in my choices too and to me HA-2 both look better and more importantly, is more portable then Onkyo or Denon.
  
 When I mention my sound profile, I use as reference my home system since that is something I am well familiar with and I kept around for quite some time. My M3/Gamma3 desktop setup is quite new so I do not think of that a s a reference yet, but it does of course sound as I like it to..


----------



## Sonic Defender

balcmeg said:


> A valid question. I can of course not be 100% certain bur seeing how the HA-2s sound profile matches my own preferences and that it play well with my current IEM and headphones (after a short listening session it works well with my SE846 too, no hiss present as some has reported) so that I doubt I would have choosen any of the bulkier alternatives.
> Yes, I do count in design in my choices too and to me HA-2 both look better and more importantly, is more portable then Onkyo or Denon.
> 
> When I mention my sound profile, I use as reference my home system since that is something I am well familiar with and I kept around for quite some time. My M3/Gamma3 desktop setup is quite new so I do not think of that a s a reference yet, but it does of course sound as I like it to..


 

 Glad to know you're digging what you bought. This is next on my list, but I just picked up some Sony Z7 headphones so this will have to wait a little. Cheers.


----------



## AladdinSane

It's up for sale!


----------



## shigzeo

miceblue said:


> I don't think that's accurate. The HA-2 has digital volume control, and analogue. The volume knob isn't a digital one like the JDS Labs C5 as far as I'm concerned since there aren't discrete volume increments, it's continuous.


 

 I should have clarified that by saying explaining that its functionality is slaved to regulation at the DAC level rather than through a separate volume interface. The Pot itself is analogue, but its volume functionality draws on the DAC itself.


----------



## miceblue

shigzeo said:


> I should have clarified that by saying explaining that its functionality is slaved to regulation at the DAC level rather than through a separate volume interface. The Pot itself is analogue, but its volume functionality draws on the DAC itself.



Sorry, I guess I'm still confused. XD
If I have a line-in input into the HA-2, meaning I'm using it as an amplifier, how is "volume functionality draws on the DAC itself" relevant to the analogue potentiometer I would be using to control the volume?


----------



## gavinfabl

Just received AKG K702 headphones to test with the Oppo ha - 2 and its a lovely partnership. Well matched sonically. 

Really like the k702 alot. Going to sell my v-moda crossfade m100, and sennheiser HD518.


----------



## musman

I'm looking for a new DAP and my head just ready to blow up )) Oppo looks like good substitute for usual dap but... How its sounds compare to DX 90 and X5. Or just which level of player its provide.tnx)


----------



## Ultrainferno

musman said:


> I'm looking for a new DAP and my head just ready to blow up )) Oppo looks like good substitute for usual dap but... How its sounds compare to DX 90 and X5. Or just which level of player its provide.tnx)


 
  
 The HA-2 isn't a DAP. Come on guys.


----------



## McCol

ultrainferno said:


> The HA-2 isn't a DAP. Come on guys.


 
  
 I asked a similar question a few pages back with no answer.
 Although it's not a DAP, I asked as I looking to go to one solution for music listening.  I'm hoping to match the HA-2 to my Note 4 so was looking to gain info to try and determine if this was a better or similar sounding option to my DX90.  It's a pain having music spread across or repeated on more than one device.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mccol said:


> I asked a similar question a few pages back with no answer.
> Although it's not a DAP, I asked as I looking to go to one solution for music listening.  I'm hoping to match the HA-2 to my Note 4 so was looking to gain info to try and determine if this was a better or similar sounding option to my DX90.  It's a pain having music spread across or repeated on more than one device.


 
  
 I just have multiple sd cards. Actually just bought another one, that way my music is always on my DAP of choice of the day. And I have one for each day.


----------



## shigzeo

miceblue said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm still confused. XD
> If I have a line-in input into the HA-2, meaning I'm using it as an amplifier, how is "volume functionality draws on the DAC itself" relevant to the analogue potentiometer I would be using to control the volume?


 

 No, you are right. Now I look on how I worded it and it is beyond awkward. I'm sorry. As I understand it, the amp has various stages, and my poor explanation was an attempt to explain how when in DAC mode it made directer connection to the DAC for safety functions. You can hear it: a slight delay when turning the volume pot, very like the MSAK100. As for amp-only functionality, I need to check that again to see if the delay is there. I will edit the article to try to be clearer. I'm sorry.


----------



## shigzeo

mccol said:


> I asked a similar question a few pages back with no answer.
> Although it's not a DAP, I asked as I looking to go to one solution for music listening.  I'm hoping to match the HA-2 to my Note 4 so was looking to gain info to try and determine if this was a better or similar sounding option to my DX90.  It's a pain having music spread across or repeated on more than one device.


 

 The DX90 is a very good DAP with a very good DAC and amp section. For sure, the HA-2 hisses more. But you have the privilege of using a music player of your choice whereas the DX90 has two options: Rockbox, and stock.


----------



## Happytalk

Would the ha-2 still hiss with the etymotic er4s?


----------



## howdy

shigzeo said:


> The DX90 is a very good DAP with a very good DAC and amp section. For sure, the HA-2 hisses more. But you have the privilege of using a music player of your choice whereas the DX90 has two options: Rockbox, and stock.



 

The DX90 is one great DAP! One of my favorites. I want the HA2 to pair with my ipod classic, to give it that extra power and I love the Sabre DAC.


----------



## shigzeo

happytalk said:


> Would the ha-2 still hiss with the etymotic er4s?


 

 No way in hell. It won't hiss with anything but moderately sensitive and sensitive earphones. So, no, not with Earsonics Velvet, or EM32, and certainly not with ER4s.


----------



## pwiles1968

Got My HA-2 last night nothing to add over other posts on the audio side .
  
 I bought it to use with my ipod classic instead of an Altoids CMoy I have airport security can be funny about my cmoy and the HA2 is more practical for charging etc.
  
 As per a few other people I have had a few issues getting the Classic to work I have not tested it exhaustively but have found the following order helps.
  
 Maker sure HA is off  (via volume dial) > set to A Connect iPod Cable > start ipod playing turn on the HA, you need to wait 3-5 seconds before audio will start.
  
 I know the handshake and enumeration between an apple device and something connected as digital transport this process can take a few seconds.
  
  
 The iPod Classic will charge and play at the same time BUT the audio will stop when you initiate the charge, I found turning the amp off then on again will restart the audio,
  
 You can charge HA and have theClassic charging at same time but It looks like you can not play audio charge classic and charge HA at same time, I suppose  you can not have everything.


----------



## howdy

pwiles1968 said:


> Got My HA-2 last night nothing to add over other posts on the audio side .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Do you have to do this process every time it starts up or just the initial hook-up?


----------



## pwiles1968

howdy said:


> pwiles1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Got My HA-2 last night nothing to add over other posts on the audio side .
> ...


 
  
 Oh sorry yes should have said, once it is connected it is fine each time I start, just turn on and press play 
  
  
 Seems to be the first connection or after another IOS device has been connected that connection was problematic on the Classic.


----------



## ImmaLizard

pwiles1968 said:


> Oh sorry yes should have said, once it is connected it is fine each time I start, just turn on and press play
> 
> 
> Seems to be the first connection or after another IOS device has been connected that connection was problematic on the Classic.


 

 Aha, so it wasn't just me!


----------



## howdy

immalizard said:


> Aha, so it wasn't just me!



 

That's awesome! this will only be used for my ipod and will stay with it. I can not wait to get it and try it out. After this I want to see how long I can go with out buying some thing, which is harder than it seems.


----------



## YtseJamer

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0315/OPPO_PM_3_HA_2.htm


----------



## PhilW

money4me247 said:


> when will this item be back in stock?


 
  
 I have plenty in stock


----------



## musman

ultrainferno said:


> The HA-2 isn't a DAP. Come on guys.


l not an idiot )) I'm understand that this is not a DAP, plan to use it with my samsung s4. I mean sound which you can get with oppo it should be compared with some DAP?


----------



## pwiles1968

I got mine from Frank Harvey (HiFix) In Coventry UK they ordered especially for me but got some extras so they may have stock.


----------



## Earbones

My HA-2 arrived today... Beautiful unit.
  
 With mine there is definitely a hiss present with the SE846... When the device is turned on there are a few seconds of quiet, then a pop, then a loud hiss... The hiss remained at a fixed volume, even when clicking over from low to high gain.
  
 I'm going to call Oppo on Monday and get their thoughts on this. I'm wondering if mine is a defective unit, as others in this thread have stated that they heard no hiss with the SE846... I don't think this is a question of different ears, either- the hiss is loud and definitely noticeable. 
  
 More troubling, however, are some aspects of the sound when paired with the SE846. My HA-2 seems to add elements of veiling and muddiness to some tracks that are otherwise clear and transparent on the iPod Touch 5g. This points to a higher output impedance, which the 9 Ohm SE846 are very sensitive to. I don't know if anyone here looked into the Linum BaX cables, but they cause the same muddiness issues with the SE846, due to their high 1.5 Ohm output impedance. I've found devices generally need a <1 Ohm output impedance to play well with the SE846.
  
 Again, perhaps I just got a defective unit. We'll see what Oppo says. Most elements of the sound I really, really enjoyed... If I can get a unit with no hiss or muddiness when paired with the SE846, it's a keeper.
  
 I should point out that my HA-2 fared better with higher Ohm IEMs... With the Nuforce NE700-X (16 Ohm), the initial start-up pop remained, but the hiss was so low as to be almost inaudible. With the Audio Technica CKM77 (16 Ohm), the initial pop transformed into a quiet click, and the hiss was nonexistent.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How about *ER•4Ps*?
4PT 102 dB @1 kHz SPL at 0.1v
  
 I couldn't find sensitivity measurements for your FitEar MH335, but found these.
 http://sonove.angry.jp/FitEarToGo334.html

 Not sure if the FitEar and 4PT curves have been normalized. The text says "ER-4S", so I don't know if they've used the P-to-S adapter.
  
 Not sure if impedance is useful for trying to extrapolate comparative sensitivity.

  
 And from http://en.goldenears.net/1389.

  
  
 I'm looking for a portable DAC/amp to use with my ER•4Ps as well as "harder to drive" HPs that will benefit from amplification that I will buy in the future (considering HE-400i/560, PM-2/3, T1/5p).
  
 In his review, *georgelai57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif www.headfonia.com/oppo-ha-2-2007-all-over-again/2/, makes a comparison with the Cypher Labs’s Picollo DAC. Would appreciate any feedback from others who have used both.


----------



## cristobalroy

earbones said:


> My HA-2 arrived today... Beautiful unit.
> 
> With mine there is definitely a hiss present with the SE846... When the device is turned on there are a few seconds of quiet, then a pop, then a loud hiss... The hiss remained at a fixed volume, even when clicking over from low to high gain.
> 
> ...


 

 SEND IT BACK TO OPPO. I'VE BEEN USING MINE WITH SE846 AND W60. I DONT HAVE ANY ISSUE ON HISS NOISE. VERY SMOOTH AND GREAT SOUNDING MACHINE. I THINK THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH YOUR UNIT. THANKS


----------



## ImmaLizard

earbones said:


> I should point out that my HA-2 fared better with higher Ohm IEMs... With the Nuforce NE700-X (16 Ohm), the initial start-up pop remained, but the hiss was so low as to be almost inaudible. With the Audio Technica CKM77 (16 Ohm), the initial pop transformed into a quiet click, and the hiss was nonexistent.


 
  
 Interesting.  I have gotten noticeable hiss with my 16 ohm JVC HA-FX850's.  Wondering if it could be the unit itself.  There is also a very small amount of hiss with my PM-3s, something I didn't think would happen with this DAC/Amp.  Maybe I just have really sensitive ears.


----------



## Sonic Defender

gixxerwimp said:


> How about *ER•4Ps*?
> 4PT 102 dB @1 kHz SPL at 0.1v
> 
> I couldn't find sensitivity measurements for your FitEar MH335, but found these.
> ...


 

 I don't think this will drive the 560 that well, but I guess it depends on how loud you like to play your music.


----------



## shigzeo

cristobalroy said:


> SEND IT BACK TO OPPO. I'VE BEEN USING MINE WITH SE846 AND W60. I DONT HAVE ANY ISSUE ON HISS NOISE. VERY SMOOTH AND GREAT SOUNDING MACHINE. I THINK THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH YOUR UNIT. THANKS


 

 Hiss exists from every single output device. What matters is #1: your earphone, and #2: your ears. If I had a pound for every time someone said their amps/dacs didn't hiss because they couldn't hear it... wrong. If you are not sensitive to hiss, you will not hear it. 

 If you are, you will hear it. 

 I'm sensitive to hiss and choose devices/earphones that do not hiss. It is one of the reasons I prefer the Ultraone IQ Pro to the IQ. IQ hisses like mad with most devices. The Pro does not. But I could hand the very same earphones to a friend and she may not hear the hiss. That would mean that she isn't sensitive to hiss.
  
 The HA-2 is a great amplifier/DAC but it hisses more than a number of other competitors. It also hisses less than other competitor devices. For instance, the Cypher Labs Algorthym 720 hisses a LOT more.


----------



## Earbones

shigzeo said:


> Hiss exists from every single output device. What matters is #1: your earphone, and #2: your ears. If I had a pound for every time someone said their amps/dacs didn't hiss because they couldn't hear it... wrong. If you are not sensitive to hiss, you will not hear it.
> 
> 
> If you are, you will hear it.
> ...


I'm generally inclined to agree, however in this instance, I'm talking about a ton of hiss... Like holding a seashell up to your ear. Somebody would have to be deaf to miss it. I'm really hoping it's just my unit. Have you listened to the HA-2 with the SE846?..


----------



## miceblue

shigzeo said:


> No, you are right. Now I look on how I worded it and it is beyond awkward. I'm sorry. As I understand it, the amp has various stages, and my poor explanation was an attempt to explain how when in DAC mode it made directer connection to the DAC for safety functions. You can hear it: a slight delay when turning the volume pot, very like the MSAK100. As for amp-only functionality, I need to check that again to see if the delay is there. I will edit the article to try to be clearer. I'm sorry.



Ah I see. I don't notice any sort of delay when using the analogue potentiometer while using the HA-2 as a USB DAC/amp with my MacBook; the volume seems to respond as fast as I turn the knob. I don't think the analogue potentiometer is hooked up to the DAC at all, but I could be wrong.

https://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=103&ProdID=HA-2
http://www.esstech.com/PDF/ES9018-2M%20PB%20Rev%200.8%20130619.pdf
The ES9018K2M has digital volume control options, and that's what the HA-2's internal 32-bit digital volume control adjusts, which isn't tied with the analogue volume potentiometer, but rather the connected device's software. When using software to adjust the digital volume, you may experience some delay, but not with the analogue pot.


> the HA-2 makes use of two different volume controls: a digital volume control within the DAC itself, and an analog potentiometer.





http://www.headfonia.com/the-player-astell-kern-ak100/2/
AK100 uses digital volume control with its volume knob; it's programmed to increase/decrease volume in discrete increments as part of the Wolfson DAC's features.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/33870/WOLFSON/WM8740.html


> The WM8740 also includes a digitally controllable mute and attenuator function on each channel






Or have you been meaning to say this delay?


miceblue said:


> I can still hear some background hiss on low gain (like faint pink noise) with a MEElectronics M9 (Comply foam tips), but it's not really noticeable when music is being played. The HA-2 has an auto-mute thingamabob where if the device is inactive for about 45 seconds when using it as a DAC, the amp section gets muted. When that happens, you can tell with sensitive earphones that the background hiss disappears completely until you actively use the HA-2 again, in which it takes about a second to re-activate.


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

musman said:


> l not an idiot )) I'm understand that this is not a DAP, plan to use it with my samsung s4. I mean sound which you can get with oppo it should be compared with some DAP?


 
  
 Can't compare with another DAP, yet using a Note 3 is plug-n-play and sounds far better of course than the Note alone.
  
  
*HISS*
 As for hiss, very slight with the Noble K-10 and can't hear it with the lower sensitivity OPPO PM-3. My wife says the HA-2 and PM-3 sound very good, yet still no match for the Sony NW-ZX2 alone with the PM-3 (albeit with less volume output capability) and I agree. Now if we use the PM-3 with the ZX2, the new planar magnetic 'phones sound really great, so it is the HA-2 that is of lower performance. I have a feeling the prized DAC chips many here seem to love are, frankly, the problem <ducks for cover>.
  
*DAP*
 Been busy burning in both OPPO units and will go into more details with comparing analog out of the NW-ZX2 to the HA-2 within my review PLUS I plan to use the HA-2 as a DAP with the Sony once the special proprietary cable arrives here from Japan. The HA-2 is very well built, has very good battery life, charged both Apple portable and Android devices (when not being used as a DAP) and works with my latest gen iTouch and Note 3 as a DAP (haven't tested with old version iTouch that is have here). Also plan to try it as an outboard DAC with both Windows (7 and 8.1) and Apple computer (latest gen MacBook Pro fully loaded).
  
 So, as a DAP the Sony NW-ZX2 is easily better if you don't need extra amplification via headphone amp, yet the Sony is also a player and costs 4x more. HA-2 with Sony analog is better than using HA-2 as DAP with other devices. We always use the exact same digital files for compare back and forth and wife is assisting and agrees with these assessments.
  
*Battery / Charging*
 Been running/burning-in the new OPPO units since we received them (Friday afternoon) 24/7 except when the batteries need to be charged. Also, the USB power-pig wall-brick that comes with the OPPO HA-2 is a very healthy 5 Amperes, color me impressed and well done OPPO! From full drain to 100% charge on the HA-2 takes ~90 minutes or so (timing it now as I like brand new batteries to be charged and drained at least twice BEFORE doing an official timing test).
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## georgelai57

The HA-2 is reminiscent of my stalwart ADL X1 in terms of functionality except the old dog has one extra-trick. Using it purely as an amp with an iPhone (i.e. bypassing its built-in DAC), you can still make and receive phone calls with a headphone with mic.


----------



## money4me247

people who placed an order for the backordered ha-2 get excited!!! should start shipping out Monday


----------



## gerelmx1986

georgelai57 said:


> The HA-2 is reminiscent of my stalwart ADL X1 in terms of functionality except the old dog has one extra-trick. Using it purely as an amp with an iPhone (i.e. bypassing its built-in DAC), you can still make and receive phone calls with a headphone with mic.


 

 How it sounds.. witht he A17? (via analogue preferred), but doen't matter if you used digital out, i only want to know before jumping  into the wagon


----------



## Sikedaman

Holding you to that bud


----------



## georgelai57

gerelmx1986 said:


> How it sounds.. witht he A17? (via analogue preferred), but doen't matter if you used digital out, i only want to know before jumping  into the wagon



Sorry to mislead but what I meant was purely in terms of functionality. I saw the HA-2 but I didn't want to try it lest I'm tempted.


----------



## gerelmx1986

georgelai57 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > How it sounds.. witht he A17? (via analogue preferred), but doen't matter if you used digital out, i only want to know before jumping  into the wagon
> ...


 

 No problem i am also tempted to get one of those shiny things


----------



## reddog

Subbed.


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

UPDATE: The OPPO HA-2 and PM-3 are breaking in nicely here. My wife and I gave them another listen and they are sounding really good. Color me impressed for the $$$ and hope to get the review out for the April issue within EnjoyTheMusic.com.


----------



## lukeap69

I can see that you are really enjoying the music...


----------



## Sonic Defender

I wonder as an amplifier alone how it stacks up against the E12 in terms of signature and sound quality?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Have there been any known flaws to this unit discovered yet?  I know Oppo very well in their AV players and have used them for years when selecting components for people who need help.
  
 This is going to be my tax refund gift to myself unless someone can give me a reason to go with something else like the Sony NWZ-A17.
  
 Also I'll be pairing this up with RHA MA750's, has anyone tried these IEMs with the unit yet?  Would yall recommend me using my Schiit Magni 2 with this unit if I want to power my SoundMAGIC HP150's (95±3DB at 1KHz/mw)?


----------



## Sonic Defender

ncsuzoso said:


> Have there been any known flaws to this unit discovered yet?  I know Oppo very well in their AV players and have used them for years when selecting components for people who need help.
> 
> This is going to be my tax refund gift to myself unless someone can give me a reason to go with something else like the Sony NWZ-A17.
> 
> Also I'll be pairing this up with RHA MA750's, has anyone tried these IEMs with the unit yet?  Would yall recommend me using my Schiit Magni 2 with this unit if I want to power my SoundMAGIC HP150's (95±3DB at 1KHz/mw)?


 

 I take it you know this isn't a player? I hope that doesn't sound insulting, but your post gives the impression that you are thinking it is a player.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Lol, nah it's not insulting at all, I'm just an idiot.
  
 I've been reading reviews for players that support DSD/DXD and I just assumed this was one by the size, details on DSD/DXD and price.  I hadn't actually read too much on it when I made my post. 
  
 I knew that price was waaaaay too good to be a DAP by Oppo


----------



## Sonic Defender

ncsuzoso said:


> Lol, nah it's not insulting at all, I'm just an idiot.
> 
> I've been reading reviews for players that support DSD/DXD and I just assumed this was one by the size, details on DSD/DXD and price.  I hadn't actually read too much on it when I made my post.
> 
> I knew that price was waaaaay too good to be a DAP by Oppo


 

 No worries, I've stumbled into a discussion and made similar assumptions. I would like an Oppo DAP, and I'm sure they must be working on one if they don't already have one (I'll have to look).


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

ncsuzoso said:


> Have there been any known flaws to this unit discovered yet?


 
  
 No flaws yet here. Been 100% PnP .


----------



## Sikedaman

Has anyone paired this with either the Philips Fidelio X2s or B&W P7s? Impressions?


----------



## Sevenfeet

ncsuzoso said:


> Have there been any known flaws to this unit discovered yet?  I know Oppo very well in their AV players and have used them for years when selecting components for people who need help.


 
  
 I too, bought this solely on Oppo's reputation (I had one of their older universal players from way back).  So far, this has been a great product.  I have noticed there have been a few occasions where I've apparently confused the unit.  Once the gain was extremely low, both on low and high that I could barely hear anything.  Turning the unit off and replugging it into my iPhone seems to have fixed it.  I've also had infrequent situations where nothing would play...most of which I chalk up to user error.  I switch between my EarPods and two channel rig a lot and sometimes I forget to change the "A-B-C" switch.  There are no lights to indicate the active input port so sometimes it's easy to forget.
  
 Otherwise, I've been very impressed by the sound, build quality and overall performance.  I'm very impressed by the iOS integration and the fact that my Mac server seems to find it every time I hook it back up.


----------



## shigzeo

gixxerwimp said:


> How about *ER•4Ps*?
> 4PT 102 dB @1 kHz SPL at 0.1v
> 
> I couldn't find sensitivity measurements for your FitEar MH335, but found these.
> ...


 

 That review was actually published by me. I wrote it. But george may have linked to it. Anyway, I don't have the ER4P and I don't remember how sensitive they were. I have heard them only once. The S will not hiss with the HA-2. Neither will most normally sensitive earphones out there. It is only really sensitive earphones that will obviously hiss. Most others will probably give up a small amount of background noise. 

 As for the Picollo DAC: I do no own it, but I spent a long time with Picollo and a shorter time with the Picollo DAC. Both have perfect gain stages for IEM use. Low noise, great gain stages, and bullet-proof designs. Still, I think that the HA-2 has the upper hand in most non-sound areas. Soundwise, it is going to be up to personal preference. Both perform admirably.


----------



## shigzeo

miceblue said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm still confused. XD
> If I have a line-in input into the HA-2, meaning I'm using it as an amplifier, how is "volume functionality draws on the DAC itself" relevant to the analogue potentiometer I would be using to control the volume?


 

 Finally I updated the article with link to the Oppo Knowledge base. I'm sorry for using such horrible language. You or another fellow explained it way better: your device's volume software control basically governs the volume of the HA-2, so a slide down of the volume slider on your iPod will affect total output of the HA-2. The way I used slave was totally off. I should have just said it in three sentences. 

 Apologies.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *georgelai57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Review just out http://www.headfonia.com/oppo-ha-2-2007-all-over-again/


 


> *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're fast, George.


 


> *georgelai57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idle minds.


 
  
  


> *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your reply. Apologies for miscrediting your review. I think the confusion is understandable.
  
 Just discovered the iFi Audio iDSD micro, which might be more future-proof in terms of powering headphones. Some reviews say sound quality on par with the Chord Hugo, at a fraction of the price ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

gixxerwimp said:


> Some reviews say sound quality on par with the Chord Hugo, at a fraction of the price ...


 
  
 Some people also say the O2 actually sounds good


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *Ultrainferno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The O2+ODAC looks like it would be a good candidate, except that it's not a mobile device. I'm looking for something I can carry around and use anywhere.


----------



## Earbones

Called OPPO today regarding the hiss and my SE846...
  
 Unfortunately, I was informed that they have determined the HA-2 will hiss with the SE846... But whether or not you hear it does in fact come down to individual ears. I'll be damned, sounded very loud to me. But then again, I've been accused of having bat ears.
  
 At any rate, OPPO has terrific customer service, they were very cool about issuing me a return label, no hassles at all. 
  
 I'm bummed. It's a terrific little portable unit which I think has a fantastic sound when used with full-size cans and higher impedance IEMs. And one of the sexiest form-factors I've ever seen... It matched so well with my iPod Touch 5g silver/black, right down to the chamfered polished edges. But I'm looking for something for on-the-go with the SE846, so back it goes.
  
 Pie-in-the-sky thinking, but how cool would a mid-product run update be, with sensitivity settings for IEMs, like the IFI Micro iDSD... What do you think, OPPO? Maybe an HA-2.2 next year? I'd be all over that!


----------



## shigzeo

earbones said:


> Called OPPO today regarding the hiss and my SE846...
> 
> Unfortunately, I was informed that they have determined the HA-2 will hiss with the SE846... But whether or not you hear it does in fact come down to individual ears. I'll be damned, sounded very loud to me. But then again, I've been accused of having bat ears.
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to hear that you benefited from good customer service. Sorry that the hiss is just too much for you. 
  
 We should reiterate this: those that have problems with hiss, have problems with hiss with anything. It is the major reason that I prefer NOT to use amps or external equipment, and that I cannot use AK100 unless through certain earphones. I buy equipment based on how little it hisses. But prior to old batbones above me, I was considered headfi's hiss king. I may have to pass my crown on. 

 Again, the amount of hiss the HA-2 generates is on par with:

 iPod 5G
 iPod nano 1G (or a bit less)
 AK100

 It is MUCH lower than:

 Cypher Labs 720
 ALO Rx
 PortaDAC 1866
 and many more

 It is a great device.


----------



## McCol

My HA-2 arrived this morning from Custom Cable, excellent service only ordered yesterday afternoon.
Its a lovely looking unit and is so slim compared to my last DAC(Sony PHA2).
Only tried it for an hour or so this morning but very impressed. Used it with my Note 4 and AKG K3003i. No hiss for me with the k3003. Sounds great, takes the Note 4 to a similar level as the DX90.


----------



## georgelai57

@shigzeo - this is confusing. You say you prefer not to use amps because of hiss yet I've heard others say that by pairing a DAP with an amp, they eliminate the hiss. I


----------



## Ultrainferno

georgelai57 said:


> @shigzeo - this is confusing. You say you prefer not to use amps because of hiss yet I've heard others say that by pairing a DAP with an amp, they eliminate the hiss. I


 
  
 Me me me me. Of course you need a quality amp


----------



## Earbones

shigzeo said:


> Glad to hear that you benefited from good customer service. Sorry that the hiss is just too much for you.
> 
> We should reiterate this: those that have problems with hiss, have problems with hiss with anything. It is the major reason that I prefer NOT to use amps or external equipment, and that I cannot use AK100 unless through certain earphones. I buy equipment based on how little it hisses. But prior to old batbones above me, I was considered headfi's hiss king. I may have to pass my crown on.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks... Have to strongly disagree with this though.
  
 The HA-2 is absolutely not on par with any of the iOS devices... What would lead you to believe this? They have some of the blackest backgrounds in the industry. I can't comment on the AK100, but the HA-2 is definitely louder than the AK10, which in my experience was on par with the iOS devices... As for the others, no experience with them.
  
 I've listened to my SE846 with a Resonessence Labs Concero HP with no hiss, an IFI Micro iDSD (which is absurdly overpowered for a portable) with no hiss... Plenty of things with no hiss. Maybe I'm not understanding, but you did say essentially that anyone who hears hiss with the HA-2 will hear hiss with anything, correct?..


----------



## musman

mccol said:


> My HA-2 arrived this morning from Custom Cable, excellent service only ordered yesterday afternoon.
> Its a lovely looking unit and is so slim compared to my last DAC(Sony PHA2).
> Only tried it for an hour or so this morning but very impressed. Used it with my Note 4 and AKG K3003i. No hiss for me with the k3003. Sounds great, takes the Note 4 to a similar level as the DX90.


Could you comment more comparing to DX90. I'm looking for best sound and thinking about oppo to my S4 or DX90, or X5 ))


----------



## McCol

musman said:


> Could you comment more comparing to DX90. I'm looking for best sound and thinking about oppo to my S4 or DX90, or X5 ))


 
  
 To me the HA-2 and Note 4 was more or less the same as the DX90 and in some respects better.  Bass response feels a bit more present than the Dx90.  Mids and highs to me sound much the same as does the depth and soundstage of the music.  I'd say that the HA-2 also just pips it in terms of separation of instruments. 
 To be honest there is very little in it but for me this is ideal.  The Dx90 is now sold and I can use a one for all solution that is not too bulky and has great sound quality. 
  
 I'm assuming but I might be way off the mark here that there shouldn't be a great deal between the SQ of a HA-2/smartphone vs DX90 as I think they use the same DAC although the DX90 does use 2 of them.  Although I know that there are factors to take into account, amp section quality etc.


----------



## money4me247

+1 @ above. you will most likely find minimal or very subtle differences. not really worth worrying about & probably not that noticeable without direct extended comparisons. the amp & dac honestly really only offers marginal improvements even when you scale up to really expensive components (compared to headphone & source where the distinctions in sound is a lot more apparent).


----------



## pwiles1968

Does anyone elses power supply make a Buzzing noise when it is plugged in I have a UK version, not sure if it did it from new or not, my son came to me with it and told me it was making a noise, it continues to make a noise for a while after being unplugged which he found quite amusing.
  
 In a quiet room you can hear it from several feet away.


----------



## shigzeo

earbones said:


> Thanks... Have to strongly disagree with this though.
> 
> The HA-2 is absolutely not on par with any of the iOS devices... What would lead you to believe this? They have some of the blackest backgrounds in the industry. I can't comment on the AK100, but the HA-2 is definitely louder than the AK10, which in my experience was on par with the iOS devices... As for the others, no experience with them.
> 
> I've listened to my SE846 with a Resonessence Labs Concero HP with no hiss, an IFI Micro iDSD (which is absurdly overpowered for a portable) with no hiss... Plenty of things with no hiss. Maybe I'm not understanding, but you did say essentially that anyone who hears hiss with the HA-2 will hear hiss with anything, correct?..


 

 If you read my list again you will notice that I didn't mention any iOS devices. I mentioned iPods from 2005. They had noisy backgrounds that are a bit louder than the AK100. Newer iDevices (from 2008 onward) are quiet. Some are near silent. But older ones are NOT at all silent through earphones that hiss through the HA-2.


----------



## shigzeo

georgelai57 said:


> @shigzeo - this is confusing. You say you prefer not to use amps because of hiss yet I've heard others say that by pairing a DAP with an amp, they eliminate the hiss. I


 

 George, many amps hiss MUCH more than good sources. Again, I choose sources based on how they hiss, among other things. My current favourite is the iPod nano 7G, which is nearly silent. Its competition is the Calyx M. The AK240 hisses a bit more than it, but it is close. 

 Most amps generate more noise than a current iPod.
  
 That said, if your amp hisses LESS than a source, you can minimise the source hiss by clicking on an amp. Use the source at high volume levels, or use the line out (if the line out is even decent - often it is not), then connect the amp and use it at comfortable listening levels. That will all but eliminate the worst hiss. I did this with horrible hissers like the AMP3 and the Sony A828, etc. 
  
 Not necessary with an iPod nano 7G, which also has a very decent headphone output.


----------



## aamefford

earbones said:


> Thanks... Have to strongly disagree with this though.
> 
> The HA-2 is absolutely not on par with any of the iOS devices... What would lead you to believe this? They have some of the blackest backgrounds in the industry. I can't comment on the AK100, but the HA-2 is definitely louder than the AK10, which in my experience was on par with the iOS devices... As for the others, no experience with them.
> 
> I've listened to my SE846 with a Resonessence Labs Concero HP with no hiss, an IFI Micro iDSD (which is absurdly overpowered for a portable) with no hiss... Plenty of things with no hiss. Maybe I'm not understanding, but you did say essentially that anyone who hears hiss with the HA-2 will hear hiss with anything, correct?..


 

 I was a beta tester, so my comments are for the beta units I had only.  I haven't heard the retail model yet.  If you are one to hear hiss (I am), you will likely hear hiss with the HA-2 and very sensitive multi driver iems or custom iems.  I have a pair of 1964 ears quads that seem to expose hiss with anything that has it.  With the quads, I hear a bit of hiss, constant volume, regardless of volume pot setting.  It is audible, not annoying to me, and is pretty quickly covered by any playing music.  It technically does raise the noise floor though.
  
 I do not hear hiss with the PM-1, the PM-3 beta unit or my Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime.
  
 For my use, I have really forgone amps with the 1964 ears iems.  II also feel the amp section in an iPhone 4S, 5S and probably the 6's (haven't heard them) are really just fine with my custom iem's, so I don't bother with the additional fussing of an amp.  This being the case, the hiss doesn't really bother me - I won't be using it with my ciems, and I don't hear it with any headphones I use.  If you are getting the HA-2 strictly for sensitive iem's, your mileage may vary.  Some hear hiss, some don't. of those who hear it, some are more bothered by it than others.
  
 Note all the above comments are using an iphone 5S as source, either with Tidal or with music stored on the phone.


----------



## gerelmx1986

would any of you recommedn me the warranty in it's extended version? i gets $1000 mexican pesos more expensive than withouth extended warranty... so i am debating, in contrast my walkman A17 +2 year extension was only 700 pesos so it has 2 yrs + the standard one year sony


----------



## HasturTheYellow

aamefford said:


> I was a beta tester, so my comments are for the beta units I had only.  I haven't heard the retail model yet.


 
  
 For the HA-2 there is no manufacturing change between the last beta samples that you received (retail boxing) and the final retail build. So your experience is indicative of the final product. (unlike the PM-3).


----------



## miceblue

I'll probably do a binaural review video soon *fingers crossed that there's a sunny day in the near future for decent lighting, hahaha*, but I did make this unboxing video last month.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0BqPRCiibY[/video]



Spoiler: Video's Table of Contents



9:33 - Box overview
12:45 - HA-2
13:57 - VOOC wall adaptor
15:01 - Accessory tray
15:22 - VOOC USB cable
16:47 - Silicone bands
17:15 - Lightning-USB A, microUSB OTG-microUSB, and 90˚-90˚ interconnect cables
18:17 - User manual
20:30 - HA-2 overview
21:58 - Plugging in USB A cable
22:13 - Plugging in microUSB cable
22:28 - Plugging in 3.5 mm interconnect


It was done for ASMR purposes, so it'll probably seem like a weird video to most people. XD
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response


----------



## cristobalroy

earbones said:


> Called OPPO today regarding the hiss and my SE846...
> 
> Unfortunately, I was informed that they have determined the HA-2 will hiss with the SE846... But whether or not you hear it does in fact come down to individual ears. I'll be damned, sounded very loud to me. But then again, I've been accused of having bat ears.
> 
> ...


 

 FOR ME I DONT EXPERIENCE ANY HISS WITH HA-2, PAIRING WITH MY AK100ii AND IPHONE 6 THERE'S NO HISS THAT I ENCOUNTER. I TRIED BOTH ON HIGH AND LOW GAIN, SMALL AMOUNT OF VOLUME AND UP TO THE MAX. STILL I DID NOT HEAR ANYTHING LIKE HISS. BUT WHEN I TRIED MY FRIEND CYPHER LAB PICOLLO SOLO THERE IS VERY LOUD HISS ON VOLUME WITHOUT MUSIC. IM USING SE846 AND W60. I THINK THERE IS ALSO A CONNECTION ON THE DAP YOU ARE USING.


----------



## shigzeo

Is it possible for you to retype that removing capital letters for all but the first parts of sentences and proper nouns? I have read through 3x and still can't understand what you are saying.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Picollo is considered to be one of the quietest amps for IEMS, it doesn't hiss with any of my hiss sentisitive monitors. Strange world


----------



## cristobalroy

ultrainferno said:


> The Picollo is considered to be one of the quietest amps for IEMS, it doesn't hiss with any of my hiss sentisitive monitors. Strange world


 
 I AUDITIONED ALSO TWO SETS OF PICOLLO SOLO IN A STORE HERE IN THE PHILIPPINES WITH MY AK100ii AND SE846, TURN UP THE VOLUME KNOB WITHOUT MUSIC PLAYING, THE FLOOR NOISE IS VISIBLE THATS WHY I DID NOT BUY ONE INSTEAD I GOT THE JDS LABS C5D.


----------



## Ultrainferno

you mean audible, and please stop using CAPS, it's very annoying


----------



## money4me247

shigzeo said:


> Is it possible for you to retype that removing capital letters for all but the first parts of sentences and proper nouns? I have read through 3x and still can't understand what you are saying.




he said no hiss w the ha-2 & hissing w cypher picollo when using the se846 & w60. lol give him a break, his caps key may b broken.

he said he can hear hiss when no music is playin on the picollo. unless u guys did the same testing experience as him, there is no need to be rude. he is international. u kno english is not everyone's 1st language


----------



## Ultrainferno

I did try the SE846 on the Picollo, not the W60. English is only my 3rd language and yet I manage to write somewhat correct sentences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But back to the HA-2, we're getting side tracked


----------



## cristobalroy

ultrainferno said:


> you mean audible, and please stop using CAPS, it's very annoying


 

 Yap, I hear a lot, but when the music is playing I can't hear it anymore.


----------



## money4me247

true off-topic, but head-fi is supposed to be a friendly welcoming community.

new member joining the community who takes the time to post his personal impressions shld b appreciated & welcomed for his input... not harassed for his grammar/caps/writing style/font.

as usual, everyone's personal experiences can be different.

i kno no1 is intentionally doing anything mean, but rmb we were all new once & it can be very discouraging to post & immediately be attacked by established members.


----------



## Ultrainferno

cristobalroy said:


> Yap, I hear a lot, but when the music is playing I can't hear it anymore.


 
  
 Thanks, that is annoying indeed. Have you listened to the Fiio DAPS like the X1 and X3ii? Those are hissing beyond belief with my customs.


----------



## reddog

money4me247 said:


> true off-topic, but head-fi is supposed to be a friendly welcoming community.
> 
> new member joining the community who takes the time to post his personal impressions shld b appreciated & welcomed for his input... not harassed for his grammar/caps/writing style/font.
> 
> ...



+1 Well said sir, everyone needs to try to be bit nicer to nobbies and non audiophiles. I let a non audiophile gent try my Alpha Prime's and he was totally shocked. He wrote down the name of the cans and said he would get some. It's worth it to be bit nicer to non audiophile muggles of the world, especially to one's who post for the first time.


----------



## SptTablo

Hello

I am considering getting this unit but I was also considering ifi nano dsd.

How does the two compare?

Thanks


----------



## shigzeo

money4me247 said:


> he said no hiss w the ha-2 & hissing w cypher picollo when using the se846 & w60. lol give him a break, his caps key may b broken.
> 
> he said he can hear hiss when no music is playin on the picollo. unless u guys did the same testing experience as him, there is no need to be rude. he is international. u kno english is not everyone's 1st language


 

 And yet there is such a thing as internet etiquette. We should all mention that I imagine that a number of people here have another language other than English as their first. I neither insulted the intelligence, nor the word mastery of the person. On the contrary: I asked them to retype. I didn't yell, I didn't even say 'stop shouting'. 

 That said, the post makes no sense. The HA-2 hisses more so than does the Picollo, unless the Picollo is fed high-noise signal and amping it up from a weak source. The HA-2 has a very good output, but it hisses about the same as the AK100.


----------



## shigzeo

I should also mention that calling someone with both AK100ii and SE846 a non-audiophile... where is that coming from? A person coming to a board for the first time can be a newb. Or they can be a long-standing vet, just someone not connected with _that_ specific board. Someone that takes those items to a shop to audition audio gear? Not a newb. Give me a break.


----------



## money4me247

@shigzeo - not looking to fight at all. I think respecting other people's posts & experiences is more important for internet etiquette than whether a post is in all caps or not. i am glad you took the high road asking him to uncaps lock. honestly, i personally don't see the big deal w/ caps. just means that caps lock is on. doesn't mean the person is actually yelling.
  
 his post makes perfect sense as he is just recounting his personal experience with a particular set-up. if you disagree based on specs or based on personal experience, that's cool, but obviously he had a different experience.
  
 never called that person a non-audiophile. i don't believe in that term anyway. most everyone loves music. he is just a new member and new member's opinions & experiences are just as valid as more experienced members here.
  
 i see you think that what he experienced seems abnormal from your pov. his source of the iphone 6 & ak1000i seem high powered enough for the ha-2 & assuming he tested with the same source files, it doesn't seem that the source is the issue. he did mention there may be an issue with the connection with the picollo & that it was not his unit. he obviously experience poor performance picollo & your experience may be different, but I don't how how that would make his post not make sense.


----------



## steffi

Does anybody think that the Nomad key chain cable by Kero Products will be a better alternative to the one that's in the box?


----------



## Earbones

cristobalroy said:


> FOR ME I DONT EXPERIENCE ANY HISS WITH HA-2, PAIRING WITH MY AK100ii AND IPHONE 6 THERE'S NO HISS THAT I ENCOUNTER. I TRIED BOTH ON HIGH AND LOW GAIN, SMALL AMOUNT OF VOLUME AND UP TO THE MAX. STILL I DID NOT HEAR ANYTHING LIKE HISS. BUT WHEN I TRIED MY FRIEND CYPHER LAB PICOLLO SOLO THERE IS VERY LOUD HISS ON VOLUME WITHOUT MUSIC. IM USING SE846 AND W60. I THINK THERE IS ALSO A CONNECTION ON THE DAP YOU ARE USING.



It's not the DAP... The hiss is present even when the HA-2 isn't connected to anything. 

Look, guys, I think the HA-2 is a great portable unit too. Unfortunately it does exhibit some hiss with sensitive IEMs. Even OPPO says so. Let's try and keep this an objective discussion, not some love-in where any fault pointed out is questioned or debated. That doesn't serve anybody.


----------



## hungga

Well I'm having compatibility issues. This freaking thing sucks the juice out my android phone (Lenovo P780 and Huawei Mediapad X1) and by doing that ruins the sound. You guys bickered about hissing? Wait till you hear mine and hopefully have enough patience to refrain yourself from smashing this OPPO HA-2.
  
 With PC it's fine tho but bad experience with android.


----------



## aamefford

earbones said:


> It's not the DAP... The hiss is present even when the HA-2 isn't connected to anything.
> 
> Look, guys, I think the HA-2 is a great portable unit too. Unfortunately it does exhibit some hiss with sensitive IEMs. Even OPPO says so. Let's try and keep this an objective discussion, not some love-in where any fault pointed out is questioned or debated. That doesn't serve anybody.


 

 Nicely said.  Love-in...  I like it.  If anybody here is gonna try and love the Oppo stuff it's me.  I am a beta tester AND a Fanboy.  I try to point out the positives at all times, though I won't lie about negatives.  The HA-2 is a heck of a neat amp.  Unfortunately, yes, it does hiss with sensitive iems.  Those of us with experience (as in "ok, maybe this amp won't hiss - doh" repeated a half dozen times) know that there aren't that many amps that work well with sensitive iems (headamp Pico Slim is my personal fav), and those that do, at least the ones I've tried, are not very versatile with other headphones.
  
 The HA-2 is pretty versatile with a good DAC, iDevice connectivity, and will drive a good range of headphones.  The slight (to my ears) hiss with sensitive iems is livable for me (mostly because I don't use an amp with iems anymore...).  It may not be livable for others.


----------



## ImmaLizard

hungga said:


> Well I'm having compatibility issues. This freaking thing sucks the juice out my android phone (Lenovo P780 and Huawei Mediapad X1) and by doing that ruins the sound. You guys bickered about hissing? Wait till you hear mine and hopefully have enough patience to refrain yourself from smashing this OPPO HA-2.
> 
> With PC it's fine tho but bad experience with android.


 
 Had the same issue with my iPod classic and iPhone.  Sucks the battery life right out of those devices for some reason.  I would usually use it with fully charged iDevices and then turn the power bank option on so I could listen longer.  Also having iPod classic connectivity issues again.  Have tried a few things and now it cuts out while playing (all connections were checked and double checked) or doesn't play at all.  It's now only being used as a portable option for my laptop.


----------



## vasunshine

immalizard said:


> Had the same issue with my iPod classic and iPhone.  Sucks the battery life right out of those devices for some reason.  I would usually use it with fully charged iDevices and then turn the power bank option on so I could listen longer.  Also having iPod classic connectivity issues again.  Have tried a few things and now it cuts out while playing (all connections were checked and double checked) or doesn't play at all.  It's now only being used as a portable option for my laptop.


 
  
 I have no issue using HA-2 with my note4. With the screen covered my note 4 will play 4+ hours of music non stop and still have battery left. I don't usually have patience to listen to that much music unless I am on a inter-continent fly though


----------



## hungga

immalizard said:


> Had the same issue with my iPod classic and iPhone.  Sucks the battery life right out of those devices for some reason.  I would usually use it with fully charged iDevices and then turn the power bank option on so I could listen longer.  Also having iPod classic connectivity issues again.  Have tried a few things and now it cuts out while playing (all connections were checked and double checked) or doesn't play at all.  It's now only being used as a portable option for my laptop.


 
 Whoa I thought this is limited to android. Have you complain/inform customer service?
  
 I have no problem pairing it with my pc.


----------



## hungga

vasunshine said:


> I have no issue using HA-2 with my note4. With the screen covered my note 4 will play 4+ hours of music non stop and still have battery left. I don't usually have patience to listen to that much music unless I am on a inter-continent fly though


 
 Do you listen through USB Audio Player PRO app?


----------



## ImmaLizard

hungga said:


> Whoa I thought this is limited to android. Have you complain/inform customer service?
> 
> I have no problem pairing it with my pc.


 
 Not yet.  I'm going to try and contact them today.  Thankfully, their customer service is top notch so I have no doubt them will rectify the problem.


----------



## McCol

After more listening last night I can hear a very slight hiss when no music is playing on the AKG K3003i.  Not enough to be annoying though esp when it can't be heard during playback.
 No hiss when using my Fischer Amps fa 4e xb.
  
 Also can't say I noticed any great battery drain on the Note 4, this was using the Onkyo HF app.


----------



## ImmaLizard

immalizard said:


> Had the same issue with my iPod classic and iPhone.  Sucks the battery life right out of those devices for some reason.  I would usually use it with fully charged iDevices and then turn the power bank option on so I could listen longer.  Also having iPod classic connectivity issues again.  Have tried a few things and now it cuts out while playing (all connections were checked and double checked) or doesn't play at all.  It's now only being used as a portable option for my laptop.


 
 Update, just tried my iPhone 5S again and it does not suck battery life like the iPod classic.  Unfortunately, it looks like iPod classic is not gonna work with this DAC/Amp, for me personally anyways.


----------



## hungga

I see, I'll try OH app then.


----------



## saadooness

can anyone with a Concero HD/HP compare the DAC performance to the HA-2? i believe they use the same Sabre chip, does that mean their performance would be identical using line out and skipping the Amp?


----------



## hungga

immalizard said:


> Update, just tried my iPhone 5S again and it does not suck battery life like the iPod classic.  Unfortunately, it looks like iPod classic is not gonna work with this DAC/Amp, for me personally anyways.


 
 I just discovered that it's not compatible with Huawei Mediapad X1, android phone. The sound came out but I don;t know what's wrong but even using Onkyo Unlocked player, the distortion is pretty much the same coming from USB audio player. Hardware issue.


----------



## vasunshine

hungga said:


> Do you listen through USB Audio Player PRO app?


 
  
 No, never use USB Audio Player PRO app before. I use another app and with all the music I throw at it, it seems handling them well, including 24/96. Not sure if it outputs 24/96 though as there's no way to measure.  Most of my music are flac files generated from a wav image extract of CDs.


----------



## McCol

hungga said:


> I just discovered that it's not compatible with Huawei Mediapad X1, android phone. The sound came out but I don;t know what's wrong but even using Onkyo Unlocked player, the distortion is pretty much the same coming from USB audio player. Hardware issue.




Not all Android phones are USB OTG compatible, I had a hell of a time getting a Nexus 5 to work with the Sony Pha-2 last year, had to use apps or root. Samsung phones seem to work straight off just needed the app to get full DSD 24 bit compatability.


----------



## hungga

vasunshine said:


> No, never use USB Audio Player PRO app before. I use another app and with all the music I throw at it, it seems handling them well, including 24/96. Not sure if it outputs 24/96 though as there's no way to measure.  Most of my music are flac files generated from a wav image extract of CDs.


 
 What app are you using then? Well. Ive used UAPP all the time and owned a Fiio e18 too. E18 has no problem pairing with my androids but straight out of the box this HA-2 threw a tantrum against my phone (mediapad X1). It has a cracking/popping problem but with mediapad X1 the distortion is unbearable. 
  


mccol said:


> Not all Android phones are USB OTG compatible, I had a hell of a time getting a Nexus 5 to work with the Sony Pha-2 last year, had to use apps or root. Samsung phones seem to work straight off just needed the app to get full DSD 24 bit compatability.


 
 My roids are in cloud with fiio e18 though. Somehow the implementation in HA-2 escalated the distortion when pairing it with my phones. If I were to suspect low processing capability of my phones's SoC (they're just 1.2-1.5Ghz compared to the monster in Note 4) but P780 1.2Ghz SoC was able to pull up to occasional cracking sound compared to puking 1.5Ghz Mediapad. Do you think cheapass SoC won;t work with HA-2?


----------



## McCol

To be honest I'm not sure about the whole SoC thing.  When I had problems last year with the Nexus 5/Sony PHA-2 everything I read over at the XDA forums seem to suggest that USB OTG being implemented on a phone was down to the maker, although this could be bypassed with rooting the phone.  Although I got the Nexus 5 working with USB audio player app it was never a 100% solution.  I've since had the Galaxy S5 and now the Note 4 and have had no problems with OTG.


----------



## howdy

Has anyone tried this with the iPhone 5s using Spotify?


----------



## ekrauss

Yes, I've used the HA-2 connected to my 5s and have listened to iTunes Radio and Spotify without any dropouts and with excellent sound quality. I haven't tried Tidal or any of the other lossy streaming services (Pandora, I Heart Radio, Beats Music, etc.). My favorite things to listen to are 24/192 and 24/96 tracks via the Onkyo HF player.

I think that Oppo should release their own hi-res player app for iDevices and Android and perhaps merge all the different Oppo remote and media player apps into one Oppo app. Ah, to dream!


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> I did try the SE846 on the Picollo, not the W60. English is only my 3rd language and yet I manage to write somewhat correct sentences
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe you had the benefit of better instruction in English. I find people from India speak and write English exceptionally well so if you are Indian, or have had great language training, third language or not, you may have had better instruction and or practice. But yes, not using all caps should be universal meaning don't do it.


----------



## howdy

ekrauss said:


> Yes, I've used the HA-2 connected to my 5s and have listened to iTunes Radio and Spotify without any dropouts and with excellent sound quality. I haven't tried Tidal or any of the other lossy streaming services (Pandora, I Heart Radio, Beats Music, etc.). My favorite things to listen to are 24/192 and 24/96 tracks via the Onkyo HF player.
> 
> I think that Oppo should release their own hi-res player app for iDevices and Android and perhaps merge all the different Oppo remote and media player apps into one Oppo app. Ah, to dream!



Thanks for the input can't wait to get one.


----------



## ImmaLizard

immalizard said:


> Not yet.  I'm going to try and contact them today.  Thankfully, their customer service is top notch so I have no doubt them will rectify the problem.


Update, faulty chord.


----------



## Sentinel92

Just got mine 2 days ago. The moment the local retailer brought it in 2 units i happily went and tested their showroom unit (first one to do so) and took the other newer unit. Hehe.
  
 So far, very impressed with it. Sounded extremely good out of the box, and worked wonderfully well with my EarWerkz Supras. Reined in the mids (Supras had a slightly aggressive miss and mid-bass signature) and i didn't know dual drivers could crank up so much proper low end bass when i switched the Bass+ button. 
  
 However both the Supras and Oppo are barely fully run in so i'll reserve final judgement till then. (Supra < 10 hours, Oppo < 3 hours) Hopefully the slight bass bloom will tighten up and ill hear even more better things. Detail retrieval has also vastly improved. Easily gives my HD558 a run for its money but i'll still judge it against my LCD-2/CLAS-DB/MK3-B stack.
  
 One thing that surprised me the most is how well the HA2 shielding works. Parked it right under my Oppo Find 7 (I swear if Oppo comes out with an IEM ill get it too XD) and i hear only the slight minimal hiss everyone is talking about. I did the same for the Fiio E18 and i can hear crackling due to interference.


----------



## Smarty-pants

ekrauss said:


> *I think that Oppo should release their own hi-res player app for iDevices and Android* and perhaps merge all the different Oppo remote and media player apps into one Oppo app. Ah, to dream!


 

 I think that is an excellent idea! They could probably charge a decent sum for it too and if it's the best, people will pay.
 I know I would. Are you listening Oppo?


----------



## shigzeo

sonic defender said:


> Maybe you had the benefit of better instruction in English. I find people from India speak and write English exceptionally well so if you are Indian, or have had great language training, third language or not, you may have had better instruction and or practice. But yes, not using all caps should be universal meaning don't do it.


 

 I have vertigo. The all caps heaved me down the hall. My complaint was 100% aimed at that. I give not a shyte about someone's English skills.


----------



## Noobzilla

Wow. This portable amp/dac looks very very sexy with all the features I'm looking for. Battery + works with phone. I'm actually in the market for either a Dacport (with amp) or a Meridian Explorer 1 or 2 (budget up to $300), but it looks like the HA-2 is a steal at this price. Been reading a ton of reviews to see which one would suite my headphones better (Denon D600), but someone has mentioned they would prefer the HA-2 over the Dacport LX.


----------



## zilch0md

noobzilla said:


> Wow. This portable amp/dac looks very very sexy with all the features I'm looking for. Battery + works with phone. I'm actually in the market for either a Dacport (with amp) or a Meridian Explorer 1 or 2 (budget up to $300), but it looks like the HA-2 is a steal at this price. Been reading a ton of reviews to see which one would suite my headphones better (Denon D600), but someone has mentioned they would prefer the HA-2 over the Dacport LX.


 
  
 DACport LX vs. HA-2 is an awkward comparison - like comparing the drive train of one car to the complete chassis and body of another.  Even without considering costs, you get so much more with the HA-2 (ability to work with sources other than USB ports that must also provide power, a built-in amplifier, etc.)


----------



## OficialWaranty

Just received the HA-2 today.  After using it as DAC+ Iphone6 for 2 hours, the device felt warm.  Any comments from fellow head-fiers with this issue.
 Cheers


----------



## Sonic Defender

shigzeo said:


> I have vertigo. The all caps heaved me down the hall. My complaint was 100% aimed at that. I give not a shyte about someone's English skills.


 

 You do realize I wasn't responding to your post right? I suffered from vertigo myself and it was one of the worst experiences of my life. It is always threatening to return. I can't even ride on a bus sideways or facing the opposite direction of travel, and no amusement park rides for me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

oficialwaranty said:


> Just received the HA-2 today.  After using it as DAC+ Iphone6 for 2 hours, the device felt warm.  Any comments from fellow head-fiers with this issue.
> Cheers


 

 It is a Class A amplifiei design (at least partially) so it should get warm during operation. The circuits produce a great deal of heat.


----------



## OficialWaranty

sonic defender said:


> It is a Class A amplifiei design (at least partially) so it should get warm during operation. The circuits produce a great deal of heat.


 
 Thank for the prompt reply Sonic. Hopefully its not much of a concern as i intend to keep both the HA-2 and iphone in my bag while i m travelling around. I am just amazed with the level of detail in design and SQ performance. Any recommendation on apps that can play hi-res files ?


----------



## Harris

Hi!
  
 I've been using the PM-3's and the HA-2 for about two weeks now. 
 Last week I attended a conference in New Orleans, and thought it would be an ideal way to test the new gear on the road, in planes, etc.
  
 First thoughts are that the combination of the HA-2 and PM-3s are a dream combo. The PM-3 had almost no sound leakage, and I asked my fellow passengers to listen for leakage and they said they couldn't hear anything, even when I cranked the volume, and the ambient noise cancellation was very good. As for comfort, they were just wonderful. 
  
 Using the HA-2 took a different turn. I don't really have much music stored on my Samsung S5, or my older iPad Retina. So, I brought along a Seagate Wireless Plus drive with a built-in hotspot. Using the older 40 pin iPad cable to the HA-2 worked great, and I streamed high-res audio FLACs to the iPad, and then played them using Capriccio to the HA-2. Worked fine. 
  
 I also tried with the HA-2 rubber banded to my S5, used the small mini to mini USB connector between the phone and HA-2, and played a few files on my phone (Rolling Stones - Official Bootlegs, Brussels, and Los Angeles concerts) and they sounded great. Then I used the browser on the phone to connect to the Seagate Wireless Plus and once again the files played just fine. 
  
 I had a bit of worry that I damaged the phone cable for the PM-3, as I couldn't get both channels playing, but it was a "Doh!" moment. I had inserted the wrong end of the cable into the PM-3s, so once I figured it out and plugged the proper side of the cable into the headphones all was fine! My bad!
  
 By the end of the flights, I found myself tossing the Seagate Wireless Plus drive into my backpack, and the phone/HA-2 rubber banded combo into my jacket pocket and all was well, high-quality music on the road, with TB's of tracks to choose from.
  
 As for hiss, I simply had none. Even in a dead quiet hotel room, using the PM-3's, I had the phones on my head, the HA-2 cranked up, but the battery had run out on the Seagate unit, I kept checking to see if the green LED was still lit on the HA-2, as it was so quiet with the phones on and no source audio. I've not tried the HA-2 with IEM's, and I have quite a few to choose from, so will see if I can hear any hiss with them. But for headphone use the HA-2 seems dead quiet. I did try them with Oppo PM-1 and PM-2, and several Audio-Technica headphones, and same results, no hiss. 
  
 The unit does run a bit warm, but this is expected for an amplifier of this design. Everyone who saw the combo asked to listen to them, and once they did wrote down the Oppo website in their phones. 
  
 I have the white models, which are quite cool looking, but I think I preferred the black design a bit more. Why the white models? My wife and son said "Get the white ones, you have so many black headphones already" so.. white model it was!


----------



## Sonic Defender

oficialwaranty said:


> Thank for the prompt reply Sonic. Hopefully its not much of a concern as i intend to keep both the HA-2 and iphone in my bag while i m travelling around. I am just amazed with the level of detail in design and SQ performance. Any recommendation on apps that can play hi-res files ?


 

 Well, I'm not a believer in high rez as I certainly can't hear any difference. So before sinking tons of money into high rez files do yourself a favour and go to the sound science forum here and ask about blind listening testing. In a nutshell there appears to be no valid reason that above 16bits you can hear differences, I think often high rez versions are mastered louder as louder sounds better, or they may be from different masterings sometimes. Anyway go to the sound science forum and ask for some thoughts/advice on amplification and high resolution files. If you play your amp for long periods of time I would at least take it out from the bag once in a while. I'm not sure how much if any impact there might be on the amp, but some ventilation at times is always a good idea.


----------



## Noobzilla

I was checking for shipping and tax costs then I found out I'm only 15 minutes away from OPPO. I'll drop by their store later. I'm still torn between Explorer 2, Dacport 1 Ohm mod, and the HA-2. But who knows, I might buy it on the spot if they have it in stock.


----------



## money4me247

sonic defender said:


> Well, I'm not a believer in high rez as I certainly can't hear any difference. So before sinking tons of money into high rez files do yourself a favour and go to the sound science forum here and ask about blind listening testing. In a nutshell there appears to be no valid reason that above 16bits you can hear differences, I think often high rez versions are mastered louder as louder sounds better, or they may be from different masterings sometimes. Anyway go to the sound science forum and ask for some thoughts/advice on amplification and high resolution files. If you play your amp for long periods of time I would at least take it out from the bag once in a while. I'm not sure how much if any impact there might be on the amp, but some ventilation at times is always a good idea.


 
 bit rate does make an audible difference to many listeners in a blind test (eg. moving from 192kbps to 320kbps). sampling rate above the current normal of 16/44.1 or 16/48 will not lead to an audible difference in a blind test as the current normal bit depth & sampling rate already achieves bit-perfect reproduction from the source.
  
 the only reason that different bit depth or sampling rates may sound better is because there was a difference in mastering for the specific song (aka not the same source) or that your dac may be optimized for a specific bit depth/sampling rate.
  
 I have more links on the topic in my profile if interested in learning more about the topic.


----------



## Happytalk

harris said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been using the PM-3's and the HA-2 for about two weeks now.
> Last week I attended a conference in New Orleans, and thought it would be an ideal way to test the new gear on the road, in planes, etc.
> ...




Forgive me for dwelling on an off topic, but quick question. Is there a large capacity storage device that you can travel with, sync to your iphone, and play high resolution files ultimately through a DAC that sound as good as if they came from a DAP? Seagate 5?


----------



## Harris

happytalk said:


> Forgive me for dwelling on an off topic, but quick question. Is there a large capacity storage device that you can travel with, sync to your iphone, and play high resolution files ultimately through a DAC that sound as good as if they came from a DAP? Seagate 5?


 
  
 Hi, not off-topic at all. You have to feed the DAC!
  
 The short answer is yes. The Seagate Wireless Plus is one example (In its third revision) of a large HD (1TB in my case) with a built-in wifi hotspot. You can sync any device with wifi to it, and stream whatever files are on it, so it just acts as a remote storage device.
  
 They have dedicated apps to make this easier, but you can also just use a web browser. As for quality, there isn't any loss, since you are merely accessing the files on the device, not having the device play them. Other folks make them, Kingston has a nifty SSD unit, not as much capacity but smaller and long battery device, WD makes one, so does Hitachi. 
  
 So, playing an audio file from a wireless storage device to your phone or tablet, which is then plugged into you external DAC is totally doable. One advantage of this approach with any of the iPads is that Apple doesn't provide a SD card slot, or USB port, so difficult to add to storage. The WiFi enabled storage units work around this issue. You can use the camera adapter, but it's a bit of a kludge.
  
 Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Sonic Defender

money4me247 said:


> bit rate does make an audible difference to many listeners in a blind test (eg. moving from 192kbps to 320kbps). sampling rate above the current normal of 16/44.1 or 16/48 will not lead to an audible difference in a blind test as the current normal bit depth & sampling rate already achieves bit-perfect reproduction from the source.
> 
> the only reason that different bit depth or sampling rates may sound better is because there was a difference in mastering for the specific song (aka not the same source) or that your dac may be optimized for a specific bit depth/sampling rate.
> 
> I have more links on the topic in my profile if interested in learning more about the topic.


 

 That was what I said, it is most likely the mastering that counts for any perceived difference. I wasn't talking about differences between lossy files. However, I do think that it would be very, very difficult to tell a 320mp3 from a CD version of the same track.


----------



## miceblue

sonic defender said:


> oficialwaranty said:
> 
> 
> > Just received the HA-2 today.  After using it as DAC+ Iphone6 for 2 hours, the device felt warm.  Any comments from fellow head-fiers with this issue.
> ...


It's class AB, which is nearly as efficient as class B, but produces a waveform nearly as accurately as a class A. The heat most likely isn't because of the amp but rather the battery itself getting warm from current draw.


----------



## Sonic Defender

miceblue said:


> It's class AB, which is nearly as efficient as class B, but produces a waveform nearly as accurately as a class A. The heat most likely isn't because of the amp but rather the battery itself getting warm from current draw.


 

 Isn't it Class A for a certain output then Class A/B after that? Maybe I need to read the specs more carefully.


----------



## miceblue

sonic defender said:


> Isn't it Class A for a certain output then Class A/B after that? Maybe I need to read the specs more carefully.


Class A is what audiophiles prefer because it uses a single, always-biased transistor to amplify the entire input signal. Because of it's always-biased nature, it's very energy inefficient and the circuit tends to run very warm/hot similar to the LH Labs Geek Out for example. 

Class B uses 2 transistors in a push-pull configuration (or two half-wave amplifiers) to create half of the input signal and are added back together. Class B is more efficient than A because its transistors are never biased until there's a signal. Because of this on/off biasing nature though, distortion tends to be higher since the circuit needs some time to activate.

Class AB is a hybrid between the two. It uses a push-pull configuration like class B but it uses biasing diodes in place of resistors before the amplifying transistors to always have the amplifying transistors minimally biased similar to class A but not nearly as inefficient and doesn't have the on/off distortion problem like class B.

The HA-2 uses a class AB amplifying section.


----------



## Sonic Defender

miceblue said:


> Class A is what audiophiles prefer because it uses a single, always-biased transistor to amplify the entire input signal. Because of it's always-biased nature, it's very energy inefficient and the circuit tends to run very warm/hot similar to the LH Labs Geek Out for example.
> 
> Class B uses 2 transistors in a push-pull configuration (or two half-wave amplifiers) to create half of the input signal and are added back together. Class B is more efficient than A because its transistors are never biased until there's a signal. Because of this on/off biasing nature though, distortion tends to be higher since the circuit needs some time to activate.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, yes I  went and read the specs relising that it is a hybrid A?B amp with no true class A portion. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## steffi

Why would the HA-2 dac and amp be better than a dx90? Is their firmware far superior in the HA-2?


----------



## Noobzilla

Hello all,
  
 I just got back from the OPPO store in Mountain View, CA to test out the HA-2. The store is not your usual store -- it's more of a small office + small warehouse with a cubicle for product testing. Nonetheless, they have their products out and a wide variety of headphones. 
  
 Just a fair heads up that I'm absolutely new to this audiophile stuff and no way I would call myself as one. Though if you ever wondered what a total noob would think of listening to audiophile grade headphones for the first time, here it is. 
  
  
  
  
 The HA-2 is smaller than my Galaxy Note 4 and I would say it's about the size of an iPhone6 or Galaxy S4. The build quality is top notch and felt nice to my hands. The HA-2 has a lot going on around. Besides the usual power button, volume control, and audio out, there's a Low or High Gain switch for low or high impedance headphones. There's also a Bass switch for more bass, though some details got drowned by it so I spent most of my time with it off. Three inputs for regular USB (A), and micro USB (B), audio jack (C) and a slider for selecting A B or C. Using the regular USB to pair with my phone just made the HA-2 an external battery charger, so I had to use the micro USB for music. 
  
 The HA-2 was able to run all the headphones in order of difficulty: PM-1, HD 650, DT990, HE-6. I had to turn the volume down when switching from DT990 to HD 650, so I'm assuming it's the Premium 600 Ohm version. Then quite high up on both my phone and the HA-2 to run the HE-6 at a decent volume (~80%+ on both).
  
 I don't really have any other experience with amps/dac other than my gaming Astro Mixamp, so I can't really give a good review about HA-2's sound quality. But if there's anything I'm certain about, the quality coming out of my phone and the HA-2 is outright noticeable. I don't know the proper words to describe it, but everything sounded a lot cleaner and smoother. My favorite part is the more I listened, the more sounds I discovered. "I did not hear that before" moments happened quite a bit. It was very fun listening. 
  
 Would it be worth $300 for me? Not quite sure yet. I didn't get much of a wow factor compared to upgrading to a 120hz monitor or playing with my Sennheiser PC360 for the first time coming from cheap laptop speakers. It certainly is an ear opener though. 
  
  
 --- Off topic headphones impression --- 
  
 I brought my PC360 and Klipsch X10 with no expectations other than to test the HA-2, but seeing the familiar HD 650 and DT990 made me smile as I have never tested those before. The other two are Hifiman HE-6 and OPPO PM-1. They have a lot of other headphones like Audeze, but I didn't want to test too many things at once. I mostly listened to Linkin Park since I'm most familiar with it.
  
In terms of headphones quality, I like the sound of HE-6 the most but it is also the most painful to wear -- very very heavy. As much as I like the overall sound, the discomfort was not worth it for me. The HD650 sounded nice too with less bass than the HE-6, but I probably have the wrong gear and kind of music to make the most out of it. The clamp is a bit tight and I'm surprised to find my PC360 to be more comfortable. PM-1 ran easily and provided the best comfort. I didn't have a lot of time to test it, but it's a fun headphones and it's something I can see myself taking on a nice beach vacation. The DT990 was disappointing for me. Although 2nd best in comfort, something just didn't sound right. It sounded a bit metallic/sharper/not as smooth as the HD650 or HE-6. Or maybe I was just getting too hungry...
  
 Once I get my Denon D600 I'll definitely drop by to do more testing. I'll also bring other genre of music now that my ears got a bit of training. And of course, eat lunch and set aside more time for listening. Overall, very very fun experience!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Nice little test lineup there! I can't possibly imagine how the He-6 could be even remotely driven by that amp as it is universally accepting as being one of the hardest to drive headphones. It must have been quiet or you listen at really quiet volumes (which I've never understood as music sounds so thin at quiet playback levels).


----------



## SptTablo

Can anyone compare this one with ifi nano dsd?
  
 I am considering purchasing either of those.
  
 I might use them with their line out function as I want to use my Cayin C5 amp. (Comment on this if this will lower the SQ..)
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noobzilla

sonic defender said:


> Nice little test lineup there! I can't possibly imagine how the He-6 could be even remotely driven by that amp as it is universally accepting as being one of the hardest to drive headphones. It must have been quiet or you listen at really quiet volumes (which I've never understood as music sounds so thin at quiet playback levels).


 
  
 There's some phone calls and a few people working, though it was overall quiet. Not sure what would be considered "really quiet," but I'd say I'm probably in the low volume listener category. The max I would listen with my PC360 on my phone is 10 or 11/15 with no amp. The HE-6 was set at either 12 or 13 and above 4 on the amp (max 5), which I would say would be the equivalent level of PC360 at 9. When I visit the store again next week I'll pay more attention to the volume levels and see how much louder I can run HE-6.


----------



## money4me247

noobzilla said:


> There's some phone calls and a few people working, though it was overall quiet. Not sure what would be considered "really quiet," but I'd say I'm probably in the low volume listener category. The max I would listen with my PC360 on my phone is 10 or 11/15 with no amp. The HE-6 was set at either 12 or 13 and above 4 on the amp (max 5), which I would say would be the equivalent level of PC360 at 9. When I visit the store again next week I'll pay more attention to the volume levels and see how much louder I can run HE-6.




if its the samsung s5, that is normal listening volumes. i use that volume range as well


----------



## Earbones

saadooness said:


> can anyone with a Concero HD/HP compare the DAC performance to the HA-2? i believe they use the same Sabre chip, does that mean their performance would be identical using line out and skipping the Amp?


 
 In my opinion chipsets are certainly important, but it's the overall implementation that is key.
  
 Two quick things about the Concero HP... Firstly, the head of Resonessence Labs has a direct connection to ESS... I believe he used to work there, and I think his brother still does. So not only can RL cherry-pick chips, they also know more about getting the very best out those chipsets than any other DAC manufacturer, arguably. Secondly, the HP costs nearly three times as much... I'm never one to bring price tags into the equation, but in this case it's worth mentioning, simply because at $850, the HP is routinely compared to devices costing thousands. So you have a one device that costs 3 times what the other does, and then punches way, way, out of that price point. Kind of a double-wammy.
  
 With this in mind, it's not exactly a fair fight...
  
 I enjoyed the OPPO HA-2 very much, and I think it's a terrific portable device (assuming the hiss with sensitive cans/IEMs isn't an issue)... But it's completely outgunned by the Concero HP. Right off the bat, the Concero has thicker, richer mids, deeper, more detailed bass, greater overall detail and transparency, vocals are more natural, soundstage is larger and more precise, and the highs are smoother and more articulate. Not to mention an inky black background with zero hiss, even with ultra sensitive IEMs. 
  
 Again, the HA-2 is great for a portable, better than most, and I don't mean to belittle it at all... It's just that the Concero HP is so damn good. It destroyed my Burson Conductor, for God's sake. Savagely. I'm talking scorched earth. It's like Tom Cruise in Tropic Thunder. It will *blank* you up. 
  
 If you're looking for a portable unit that does compete with the Concero HP, I'd suggest the IFI Micro iDSD, another device that hits way, way out of it's weight class. Actually more amazing than the Concero insomuch as it runs only $499. Not nearly as svelte or sexy as the OPPO unfortunately... Or the Concero, for that matter.


----------



## Sonic Defender

earbones said:


> In my opinion chipsets are certainly important, but it's the overall implementation that is key.
> 
> Two quick things about the Concero HP... Firstly, the head of Resonessence Labs has a direct connection to ESS... I believe he used to work there, and I think his brother still does. So not only can RL cherry-pick chips, they also know more about getting the very best out those chipsets than any other DAC manufacturer, arguably. Secondly, the HP costs nearly three times as much... I'm never one to bring price tags into the equation, but in this case it's worth mentioning, simply because at $850, the HP is routinely compared to devices costing thousands. So you have a one device that costs 3 times what the other does, and then punches way, way, out of that price point. Kind of a double-wammy.
> 
> ...


 

 +1 on the implementation being the most important factor.


----------



## SptTablo

earbones said:


> In my opinion chipsets are certainly important, but it's the overall implementation that is key.
> 
> Two quick things about the Concero HP... Firstly, the head of Resonessence Labs has a direct connection to ESS... I believe he used to work there, and I think his brother still does. So not only can RL cherry-pick chips, they also know more about getting the very best out those chipsets than any other DAC manufacturer, arguably. Secondly, the HP costs nearly three times as much... I'm never one to bring price tags into the equation, but in this case it's worth mentioning, simply because at $850, the HP is routinely compared to devices costing thousands. So you have a one device that costs 3 times what the other does, and then punches way, way, out of that price point. Kind of a double-wammy.
> 
> ...




Since you mentioned micro idsd, would comparing ha-2 to ifi nano idsd be too unfair? 
Here in canada, nano idsd is 246 dollar but ha-3 is about 420 directly from oppo.


----------



## Earbones

spttablo said:


> Since you mentioned micro idsd, would comparing ha-2 to ifi nano idsd be too unfair?
> Here in canada, nano idsd is 246 dollar but ha-3 is about 420 directly from oppo.



Unfortunately, I don't have direct experience with the Nano iDSD... I understand it's a somewhat different animal than the Micro, however. I'm unsure how the OPPO would stack up against it...

I'd actually love to hear a comparison from someone who's listened to both...


----------



## SptTablo

earbones said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have direct experience with the Nano iDSD... I understand it's a somewhat different animal than the Micro, however. I'm unsure how the OPPO would stack up against it...
> 
> I'd actually love to hear a comparison from someone who's listened to both...


 
 Thanks for the reply! 
  
 I asked this question to two times already and this is the first reply I got..


----------



## shigzeo

It is entirely possible that no one has the experience with both devices. I'm sure others are waiting. If you want eleven or a hundred no's, they can be supplied.
 Here is my no.


----------



## SptTablo

shigzeo said:


> It is entirely possible that no one has the experience with both devices. I'm sure others are waiting. If you want eleven or a hundred no's, they can be supplied.
> Here is my no.


 
 Haha 
  
 That is true  
  
 I am not so sure if it is worth a 200 dollar jump from nano idsd to ha-2.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## money4me247

spttablo said:


> Haha That is true  I am not so sure if it is worth a 200 dollar jump from nano idsd to ha-2. Thanks!


 
 don't you mean $100 jump? the ha-2 is $300, the nano idsd is $190.
  
 unless you found a better deal, let us know!


----------



## miceblue

spttablo said:


> Since you mentioned micro idsd, would comparing ha-2 to ifi nano idsd be too unfair?
> *Here in canada, nano idsd is 246 dollar but ha-3 is about 420 directly from oppo.*


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *SptTablo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you mentioned micro idsd, would comparing ha-2 to ifi nano idsd be too unfair?
> Here in canada, nano idsd is 246 dollar but ha-3 is about 420 directly from oppo.


 
   





> *money4me247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think *SptTablo *is also talking CDN$. And he meant "HA-2".
  
 I was also interested in the HA-2, it's form factor being very attractive. But I'm looking to buy a portable, self-powered DAC/amp that will power all HPs I might ever own, so the iFi micro iDSD looks to be the choice for me.
  
 Edit: Darn that miceblue! Beat me to it


----------



## ClieOS

Just sat down and gave both iDSD nano and HA-2 a comparison - using both as pure DAC and feeding the line-out to a FiiO E12DIY driving DUNU DN-2000, I'll say the performance is roughly equal. Nano sounds more organic (especially with Minimum Phase filter) where HA-2 sounds more transparent (or digital, if you like. It's an ESS characteristic no doubt). When used as amp+DAC however, I do feel that HA-2 has a slight edge over nano, namely it offers slightly better control and power, as well as a bigger image. Nano's image isn't bad either, but it is smaller in comparison. The upside is that nano is, again, sounding more organic than HA-2.
  
 If it is going to be used as mainly a DAC, I think nano makes for a better choice as it is cheaper and about just as good as HA-2 on the line-out. But HA-2 is more proficient as an all-in-one choice, plus the size is just right.


----------



## SptTablo

money4me247 said:


> don't you mean $100 jump? the ha-2 is $300, the nano idsd is $190.
> 
> unless you found a better deal, let us know!


 
 Haha here in Canada prices are VERY different from US. 
 Plus if I take account of currency, it gets even crazier.
  


gixxerwimp said:


> I think *SptTablo *is also talking CDN$. And he meant "HA-2".
> 
> I was also interested in the HA-2, it's form factor being very attractive. But I'm looking to buy a portable, self-powered DAC/amp that will power all HPs I might ever own, so the iFi micro iDSD looks to be the choice for me.
> 
> Edit: Darn that miceblue! Beat me to it


 
 Thanks for clearing my rather vague reply 
  


clieos said:


> Just sat down and gave both iDSD nano and HA-2 a comparison - using both as pure DAC and feeding the line-out to a FiiO E12DIY driving DUNU DN-2000, I'll say the performance is roughly equal. Nano sounds more organic (especially with Minimum Phase filter) where HA-2 sounds more transparent (or digital, if you like. It's an ESS characteristic no doubt). When used as amp+DAC however, I do feel that HA-2 has a slight edge over nano, namely it offers slightly better control and power, as well as a bigger image. Nano's image isn't bad either, but it is smaller in comparison. The upside is that nano is, again, sounding more organic than HA-2.
> 
> If it is going to be used as mainly a DAC, I think nano makes for a better choice as it is cheaper and about just as good as HA-2 on the line-out. But HA-2 is more proficient as an all-in-one choice, plus the size is just right.


 
 I really x 9999 appreciate your reply. 
 As I am going to use either of them purely with DAC purpose, I think I am going to get ifi NANO idsd then. 
 Since there is a guy who is selling mint conditioned NANO idsd for 170 CAD, I will go for that. 
 Thanks a lot again


----------



## money4me247

ahhh. thanks for the clarification. so glad i don't live abroad right now. hahah


----------



## SptTablo

money4me247 said:


> ahhh. thanks for the clarification. so glad i don't live abroad right now. hahah


 
 I mean, if the USD to CAD rate was not bad, I would have even consider using parcel keeping service at the border since I live relatively close to the border. 
  
 But since the rate is plummeting for CAD, it is better off for me to buy in Canada.
  
 The problem is, there is nowhere in Canada that sells ifi products. (Except Amazon which sells it 246 dollar.


----------



## miceblue

clieos said:


> Just sat down and gave both iDSD nano and HA-2 a comparison - using both as pure DAC and feeding the line-out to a FiiO E12DIY driving DUNU DN-2000, I'll say the performance is roughly equal. Nano sounds more organic (especially with Minimum Phase filter) where HA-2 sounds more transparent (or digital, if you like. It's an ESS characteristic no doubt). When used as amp+DAC however, I do feel that HA-2 has a slight edge over nano, namely it offers slightly better control and power, as well as a bigger image. Nano's image isn't bad either, but it is smaller in comparison. The upside is that nano is, again, sounding more organic than HA-2.
> 
> If it is going to be used as mainly a DAC, I think nano makes for a better choice as it is cheaper and about just as good as HA-2 on the line-out. But HA-2 is more proficient as an all-in-one choice, plus the size is just right.



I just took a look at iFi's website. Does the iDSD (either Micro or Nano) play true DSD audio? By true I mean 1-bit decoding as opposed to typical ESS applications of "DSD support" with multi-bit Delta Sigma modulation.


----------



## SptTablo

miceblue said:


> I just took a look at iFi's website. Does the iDSD (either Micro or Nano) play true DSD audio? By true I mean 1-bit decoding as opposed to typical ESS applications of "DSD support" with multi-bit Delta Sigma modulation.


 
The iFi nano iDSD is full of ‘firsts.’ It is the world’s smallest, portable (only 163g), battery-powered, serious DAC that plays ALL high-resolution formats: *PCM/DSD/DXD natively.*
  
 This is directly from IFI's website on Nano iDSD. I assume that they do.


----------



## miceblue

spttablo said:


> This is directly from IFI's website on Nano iDSD. I assume that they do.



That's an assumption though. : p

From OPPO's website
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx


> Input Format Stereo PCM, Stereo DSD (DoP v1.1 or native)




Native in this case means DSD data from source is transferred as DSD data to the DAC. DSD over PCM (DoP) isn't considered native in this case because in order for DSD data to be transferred to the DAC in Mac OS X, the DSD data has to be wrapped/disguised as a PCM signal (NOT the same as converting to PCM mind you).

So I'm wondering if iFi meant this kind of "native" DSD playback or true 1-bit DSD playback.


----------



## ClieOS

miceblue said:


> I just took a look at iFi's website. Does the iDSD (either Micro or Nano) play true DSD audio? By true I mean 1-bit decoding as opposed to typical ESS applications of "DSD support" with multi-bit Delta Sigma modulation.


 
  
 Actually Delta-Sigma modulation is what needed to decode DSD. The only difference is that you only need 1 bit for DSD as opposed to multi-bit for PCM audio. To answer your question: yes, iDSD nano and micro both perform native DSD decoding up to the hardware level, with no internal DSD-PCM conversion of any kind.


----------



## miceblue

clieos said:


> Actually Delta-Sigma modulation is what needed to decode DSD. The only difference is that you only need 1 bit for DSD as opposed to multi-bit for PCM audio. To answer your question: yes, iDSD nano and micro both perform native DSD decoding up to the hardware level, with no internal DSD-PCM conversion of any kind.



Er, yeah that was poor wording on my part.
DSD == 1-bit Delta-Sigma modulation

ESS Sabre DACs use multi-bit DS modulation regardless of the input signal, from what I understand. There's no way you can have digital volume control (a feature of ESS DACs and what the HA-2 uses) with a 1-bit signal, so the ESS DACs employ multi-bit signal processing. This is also not the same as converting DSD audio to PCM. As mentioned in my previous post too, DSD over PCM is not converting DSD data into PCM either.


I guess what I had meant to ask was if the Burr Brown chips used in the iDSD products use 1-bit, not multi-bit, DS modulation to decode 1-bit DSD data as a true DSD DAC similar to the PS Audio DirectStream DAC (except that converts PCM audio to DSD).


----------



## SptTablo

Thanks for correcting me. 
  
 I love learning new things


----------



## ClieOS

miceblue said:


> Er, yeah that was poor wording on my part.
> DSD == 1-bit Delta-Sigma modulation
> 
> ESS Sabre DACs use multi-bit DS modulation regardless of the input signal, from what I understand. There's no way you can have digital volume control (a feature of ESS DACs and what the HA-2 uses) with a 1-bit signal, so the ESS DACs employ multi-bit signal processing. This is also not the same as converting DSD audio to PCM. As mentioned in my previous post too, DSD over PCM is not converting DSD data into PCM either.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it is 1 bit DSD decoding on both iDSD nano and micro, and thus why neither of them has any digital volume control. The volume control on nano is actually digital-over-analog (that is, an ADC senses the position of the pot, then digitally set the resistor array in a chip for volume control) where it is just good old fashion pot in micro. Both are done after the DAC stage, in the analog domain.
  
 On the other hand, technically you still need DoP for both nano and micro for DSD playback. But DoP is just a way to 'trick' the computer in sending data inside a wrapper, it doesn't in anyway alter the content and therefore it is still considered native, on the 1 and 0 level.


----------



## SptTablo

clieos said:


> Just sat down and gave both iDSD nano and HA-2 a comparison - using both as pure DAC and feeding the line-out to a FiiO E12DIY driving DUNU DN-2000, I'll say the performance is roughly equal. Nano sounds more organic (especially with Minimum Phase filter) where HA-2 sounds more transparent (or digital, if you like. It's an ESS characteristic no doubt). When used as amp+DAC however, I do feel that HA-2 has a slight edge over nano, namely it offers slightly better control and power, as well as a bigger image. Nano's image isn't bad either, but it is smaller in comparison. The upside is that nano is, again, sounding more organic than HA-2.
> 
> If it is going to be used as mainly a DAC, I think nano makes for a better choice as it is cheaper and about just as good as HA-2 on the line-out. But HA-2 is more proficient as an all-in-one choice, plus the size is just right.


 
 One question for you!
  
 How do you use the line-out function on ifi Nano iDSD?
  
 It seems like it lacks a port.


----------



## miceblue

clieos said:


> Yes, it is 1 bit DSD decoding on both iDSD nano and micro, and thus why neither of them has any digital volume control. The volume control on nano is actually digital-over-analog (that is, an ADC senses the position of the pot, then digitally set the resistor array in a chip for volume control) where it is just good old fashion pot in micro. Both are done after the DAC stage, in the analog domain.
> 
> On the other hand, technically you still need DoP for both nano and micro for DSD playback. But DoP is just a way to 'trick' the computer in sending data inside a wrapper, it doesn't in anyway alter the content and therefore it is still considered native, on the 1 and 0 level.



Ah okay. That's good to know! Thanks for clarifying that.

Digitally-controlled analogue volume sounds a lot like the JDS Labs C5.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *SptTablo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you use the line-out function on ifi Nano iDSD?
> 
> It seems like it lacks a port.


 
  
 Looks like it has 2 RCA line-out jacks.

 Quote: http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-idsd/ 





> OutputSPDIF RCA (only PCM up to 192KHz) Audio RCA


 
  
 [Edit: also found these]
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/android/#level3
 Not sure why the diagram shows a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable, since the 3.5mm output of the nano is a headphone output.
  
 Also this example with an iCAN: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683406/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-discussion-impression#post_9900244


----------



## Sikedaman

Ordered mine off Oppodigital while they were on back order with an estimated availability date of 3/20, checked in today and they are hoping to get them in stock by early next week. Looks like another week of waiting.


----------



## gerelmx1986

but all the iDSD are ugly... the oppo is sexy and slim


----------



## ClieOS

miceblue said:


> Ah okay. That's good to know! Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> Digitally-controlled analogue volume sounds a lot like the JDS Labs C5.


 
  
 Yes, though there is dedicated 'digital pot' in C5 where the volume control in nano is already integrated inside the headphone driving chip.
  


spttablo said:


> One question for you!
> 
> How do you use the line-out function on ifi Nano iDSD?
> 
> It seems like it lacks a port.


 
  
  


gixxerwimp said:


> Looks like it has 2 RCA line-out jacks.


 
  
 Those RCA becomes the line-out when you max out the volume pot. The chip that drives headphone-out is doing a double duty. It is an headphone amp but also can acted as a buffer for the DAC. When you turn the pot to max, the chip disable the volume control function and acting as a buffer stage for the DAC and output to the RCA.
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> but all the iDSD are ugly... the oppo is sexy and slim


 
  
 If only that has anything to do with audio performance, or picking one to marry...


----------



## SptTablo

clieos said:


> Yes, though there is dedicated 'digital pot' in C5 where the volume control in nano is already integrated inside the headphone driving chip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How about the headphone out?
  
 Does it become line-out as well?
  
 And how's their driving power?
  
 I probably should ask this to nano idsd thread... 
  
 sorry


----------



## ClieOS

spttablo said:


> How about the headphone out?
> 
> Does it become line-out as well?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are right, these question were better asked over at the nano thread so this is the last answer: Yes, you can use the 3.5mm as line-out as well, as it is internally linked to the RCA. I wrote a review on the nano in the forum, you might want to read it here.
  
 Now lets go back to the regular program.


----------



## SptTablo

clieos said:


> You are right, these question were better asked over at the nano thread so this is the last answer: Yes, you can use the 3.5mm as line-out as well, as it is internally linked to the RCA. I wrote a review on the nano in the forum, you might want to read it here.
> 
> Now lets go back to the regular program.


 
 Thank you for your kind helps and replies 
  
 I think I am going to get nano idsd. 
  
 Thanks again and sorry for off tracking the thread.


----------



## YtseJamer

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/oppo-pm-3-and-ha-2-practical-affordable-high-end-portable-audio


----------



## rickydenim

I was looking at the Fio E18 and then decided to hold off when I heard about the Oppo. Has anyone compared the two? Oppo is certainly a lot more expensive - worth the extra $?


----------



## hungga

rickydenim said:


> I was looking at the Fio E18 and then decided to hold off when I heard about the Oppo. Has anyone compared the two? Oppo is certainly a lot more expensive - worth the extra $?


 In my experience, ha-2 is very demanding compared to e18 as my phone couldnt do much with having to send a distorted signal to it, using UAPP, OTG. I suspect the slow clockspeed with only 1.5ghz max (huawei mediapad x1 and the clock is somehow throttled to 1.1ghz average just to save power.) Tested with lenovo p780 phone and the distortion was lessen but still unbearable. So heads up if you're using anything lesser than latest iphone or snapdragon equipped android for usb otg function. LODing is not an option for me tho because things are limited to 44khz, as far as what UAPP is telling me.


----------



## ClieOS

hungga said:


> In my experience, ha-2 is very demanding compared to e18 as my phone couldnt do much with having to send a distorted signal to it, using UAPP, OTG. I suspect the slow clockspeed with only 1.5ghz max (huawei mediapad x1 and the clock is somehow throttled to 1.1ghz average just to save power.) Tested with lenovo p780 phone and the distortion was lessen but still unbearable. So heads up if you're using anything lesser than latest iphone or snapdragon equipped android for usb otg function. LODing is not an option for me tho because things are limited to 44khz, as far as what UAPP is telling me.


 
  
 You might want to adjust the buffer or 'force 1 packet per transfer' in UAPP and see if it improves things a bit. I have to change my buffer setting for UAPP to work with HA-2 and I have a Snapdragon 801 in my Xperia Z2 so CPU speed is definitely not an issue.


----------



## JML

feverfive said:


> I don't even "need" a device like this, but I have respect for Oppo + the design of this gadget is right in my wheelhouse.  I wonder how it compares to the Meridian Explorer (1st version, but with fixed output impedance).  I'd never use this as anything more than an amp w/ my AK120ii (and even then, very seldom since I love my Vorzuge Pure II amp), but I wouldn't mind outputing via USB from my MBP & my iPhone 6 (which I RARELY use for music).


 
  
 I'm resurrecting this post and question from early in the thread.  
  
 Has anyone compared the HA-2 to the Meridian Explorer or the new Explorer2?  I have the Explorer, which I use out of my MacBook Pro at work or other non-home settings.  I realize the HA-2 is far more flexible regarding input options (the Explorer and Explorer2 are only for use with a computer, not a portable source).  Of course, I know that if I do plan on getting a truly  portable source, then the HA-2 would be the right choice, unless I get a portable source that works well (alone) with AIF files and my Oppo PM-3 phones.


----------



## steffi

I don't have a HA-2 to compare against but how were the PM-3's with the Explorer? I have an Explorer 2 on the way.


----------



## Noobzilla

I was leaning towards HA-2, but happen to get an Explorer 2 for $220 and my usage will be 85% close by a desktop and 15% through my Note 4 anyways. Someone has said that "samsung Note 4 works like a charm with Usb player and meridian explorer 2". I am close by the OPPO store and was able to try the HA-2. My E2 won't arrive until end of this week, but if I have time then maybe I can go back to OPPO and compare the two.


----------



## steffi

Where did u get an Explorer 2 for that much? I paid less than that today for mine if it comes thru it's a great deal. I cancelled me HA-2 order for now. No talk of the Microshar G3 here yet.


----------



## Noobzilla

Got it on ebay for brand new. How much did you pay for it and how much? Lol I wouldnt be surprised if you got it there too from the same person.


----------



## steffi

A little less than u. Roughly $200. You're seller in Nyc? Seems like a good deal. I'm hoping to register for Tidal.


----------



## ecoman

I emailed Oppo about HA-2 compatibility with iPod Classic 160 gb, and they said it would be compatible if it has iOS 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 software.  Has anyone with these versions tried the HA-2 yet and, if so, do you think that the HA-2 DAC significantly improves the sound quality?


----------



## CarmenC

ecoman said:


> I emailed Oppo about HA-2 compatibility with iPod Classic 160 gb, and they said it would be compatible if it has iOS 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 software.  Has anyone with these versions tried the HA-2 yet and, if so, do you think that the HA-2 DAC significantly improves the sound quality?



The iPod classic does not run iOS. Period.


----------



## Noobzilla

ecoman said:


> I emailed Oppo about HA-2 compatibility with iPod Classic 160 gb, and they said it would be compatible if it has iOS 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 software.  Has anyone with these versions tried the HA-2 yet and, if so, do you think that the HA-2 DAC significantly improves the sound quality?


 
  
 You can use the HA-2 audio jack in, but it would probably bypass the HA-2 DAC so it will only function as an amplifier. 
  
 EDIT: If you can make it work through the USB, then I'd say the sound quality will improve. The sound from my Note 4 vs HA-2 is easily distinguishable.


----------



## Noobzilla

steffi said:


> A little less than u. Roughly $200. You're seller in Nyc? Seems like a good deal. I'm hoping to register for Tidal.


 
  
 Nope, it doesnt say where my seller is from. Good deal definitely. Just hope it doesn't malfunction since I'm not sure warranty covers items bought from ebay even if it's brand new.


----------



## ImmaLizard

carmenc said:


> The iPod classic does not run iOS. Period.


 

 Firmware 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 is what they probably meant.  Honest mistake.


----------



## x RELIC x

ecoman said:


> I emailed Oppo about HA-2 compatibility with iPod Classic 160 gb, and they said it would be compatible if it has iOS 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 software.  Has anyone with these versions tried the HA-2 yet and, if so, do you think that the HA-2 DAC significantly improves the sound quality?





noobzilla said:


> You can use the HA-2 audio jack in, but it would probably bypass the HA-2 DAC so it will only function as an amplifier.




Don't have the HA-2 but the full size HA-1 works with my iPod classic 120gb without issue using the 30pin cable. If Oppo says it'll work it really should work. If not then check the FW or cable. In my opinion it should be a significant improvement. I never really like the output of the classic.


----------



## ecoman

noobzilla said:


> You can use the HA-2 audio jack in, but it would probably bypass the HA-2 DAC so it will only function as an amplifier.
> 
> EDIT: If you can make it work through the USB, then I'd say the sound quality will improve. The sound from my Note 4 vs HA-2 is easily distinguishable.


 


 The Oppo source said you could run it through the USB and the HA-2 DAC.  I'm looking for someone who has done this and can explain the improvement.  I think some earlier posts in this thread said they had achieved compatibility with the iPod and the HA-2.


----------



## wood1030

ecoman said:


> The Oppo source said you could run it through the USB and the HA-2 DAC.  I'm looking for someone who has done this and can explain the improvement.  I think some earlier posts in this thread said they had achieved compatibility with the iPod and the HA-2.


 

 My 160 ghz iPod Classic (with firmware 2,0.4) certainly does work with the HA-2. Just tried it for the first time after reading the inquiries about it here. I have been using it with my HA-1 and it works great with my older iPod Dock. Oppo remote and iPhone app work with it as well to control the iPod.
  


 Using the USB connector out of Oppo HA-2 (or HA-1) into the iPod dock (or direct) into the 30 pin connector on iPod works flawlessly.
  
 Since I've just tried it for the first time today, I don't really have any impressions on whether there is a significant sound improvement but my guess is and from the brief minute or two that I listened to it, I would think that the Oppo HA-2 will trump the sound of just the iPod alone.


----------



## DevilofLife

I can't play DSD256 files on my Note 4 using UAPP with HA-2 and same for PC using Jriver. How do you play DSD256 files using HA-2 since the spec for HA-2 support DSD256?


----------



## miceblue

deviloflife said:


> I can't play DSD256 files on my Note 4 using UAPP with HA-2 and same for PC using Jriver. How do you play DSD256 files using HA-2 since the spec for HA-2 support DSD256?



Your software has to support native streaming of DSD to the HA-2. To my knowledge, no smartphone can actually do that (looks like the iPhone 5S and above supports DSD256 via DoP, but the HA-2 says it requires native streaming) and only Windows can.


----------



## McCol

miceblue said:


> Your software has to support native streaming of DSD to the HA-2. To my knowledge, no smartphone can actually do that (looks like the iPhone 5S and above supports DSD256 via DoP, but the HA-2 says it requires native streaming) and only Windows can.




I think the Onkyo HF App on Android supports 256dsd, I'm using that app with my ha-2 and note 4 but not tried that particular type of DSD yet.


----------



## DevilofLife

So which window software support native streaming for DSD256 I tried Jriver and it doesn't work


----------



## miceblue

mccol said:


> I think the Onkyo HF App on Android supports 256dsd, I'm using that app with my ha-2 and note 4 but not tried that particular type of DSD yet.



Ah okay. I wasn't aware of that app being available on Android too. I use the one on my iPhone but since I have the 4S, DSD256 isn't supported.







deviloflife said:


> So which window software support native streaming for DSD256 I tried Jriver and it doesn't work



I just use Foobar.


----------



## steffi

What are the other amps that compete with the HA-2 in terms of match to iDevice and use of ESS Sabre? Is the sound quality of the HA-2 comparable to any desktop AMPs?


----------



## steffi

steffi said:


> What are the other amps that compete with the HA-2 in terms of match to iDevice and use of ESS Sabre? Is the sound quality of the HA-2 comparable to any desktop AMPs?





> The Headfonia guy seemed to prefer the Microshar G3 after looking at it. It is a more expensive AMP/DAC though. Comparatively speaking how underpriced is the HA-2 at $299?





> Also looks like Oppo are out of stock on the HA-2's again now so they must be flying off the "shelves"


----------



## ClieOS

Beside SQ, what I am most impressed about the HA-2 so far is that, not only does it support iPod Nano 7G for digital-out over the Lightning connector, but it also supports my good old iPod Nano 4G on its 30pins connector.
  





  




  
 Did I say I am impressed?


----------



## AudioMan2013

clieos said:


> Beside SQ, what I am most impressed about the HA-2 so far is that, not only does it support iPod Nano 7G for digital-out over the Lightning connector, but it also supports my good old ...
> 
> Did I say I am impressed?


 
  
 You did!! You did!!!   Yeah the HA-2 is awesome although I'm not an apple person.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Back-ordered HA-2s will ship this afternoon, but we have sold out of this shipment. We will be out of stock again until mid-April. We will update the website when we have a new back-order opportunity available.


----------



## gerelmx1986

so the HA-2 gets "out of stock" quite frequently wow so popular


----------



## gerelmx1986

wood1030 said:


> My 160 ghz iPod Classic (with firmware 2,0.4) certainly does work with the HA-2. Just tried it for the first time after reading the inquiries about it here. I have been using it with my HA-1 and it works great with my older iPod Dock. Oppo remote and iPhone app work with it as well to control the iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Remember my black Classic ipod, has nice storage for apple lossless files, like 8, 600 lac files... and using digital out made it sound better.. until it fell turned ON and well hard disk was a goner.... well now after apple discontinued it... had to buy a Sony walkman A17 with 64GB and inserted a 128GB microSD


----------



## gerelmx1986

A questions i want to buy the HA-2 but i have some question about how it compares  against the cayin C5, the JDS labs C5/C5D, headstone arrows and topping NX1?
  
 which one is better in terms of sq only using it with analogue iN?


----------



## CarmenC

wood1030 said:


> My 160 ghz iPod Classic (with firmware 2,0.4) certainly does work with the HA-2. Just tried it for the first time after reading the inquiries about it here. I have been using it with my HA-1 and it works great with my older iPod Dock. Oppo remote and iPhone app work with it as well to control the iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the iPod classic doesn't use apps, what is the highest resolution file the iPod can play using the HA-2 as a DAC ?


----------



## Noobzilla

HA-2 is a very solid device, I'm not surprised it is out of stock again. Was anyone here looking for a Y Cable? I found this adapter on Amazon and based on reviews it looks like it works like a Y cable. Micro USB OTG (male, host) -  USB (female) - Micro USB (*female*, can power the side female USB but not the host).
  
 *EDIT: the non host Micro USB is actually a girl, not a guy. whoops!


----------



## wood1030

Although not all of the files on my iPod Classic are (Apple) Lossless, there are many that are. But most are 320kb size.

I don't believe that iPods have the same file retristions that you would find on iPhones.

After listening to my iPod last evening for a few hours, I can honestly say that the HA-2 makes a very noticeable difference in clarity and detail. Using my PM-1's and my Senn Momentums (v1) (expecting PM-3 delivery today) and various other IEM's I could hear an improvement in all. 

Bass is tighter, mids and highs are a bit clearer and soundstage seemed to open up a bit.

I will say though that most of my listening with the HA-2 will be with it connected to my iPhone 6 since I enjoy streaming apps like Tidal and Spotify as well as using iTunes Match.

Cheers


----------



## howdy

How in the hell can these be sold out again are they just making 4 at a time? I want to buy one and every time its sold out, come on oppo you have a great product now build a few thousand!

Done venting for now.


----------



## NZheadcase

noobzilla said:


> HA-2 is a very solid device, I'm not surprised it is out of stock again. Was anyone here looking for a Y Cable? I found this adapter on Amazon and based on reviews it looks like it works like a Y cable. Micro USB OTG (male, host) -  USB (female) - Micro USB (male, can power the side female USB but not the host).


 
  
 Thanks @Noobzilla! I've been looking for one of these for a while now.


----------



## NZheadcase

wood1030 said:


> Although not all of the files on my iPod Classic are (Apple) Lossless, there are many that are. But most are 320kb size.
> 
> I don't believe that iPods have the same file retristions that you would find on iPhones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 With your lossy files, do you notice any sort of distortion? I'm kinda finding they're coming through as grainy on the HA2.
  
 Could be just me.


----------



## wood1030

No noise that is introduced by the Oppo. If there is any noise in a track, it's in the recording of the track, not from the HA-2.


----------



## NZheadcase

wood1030 said:


> No noise that is introduced by the Oppo. If there is any noise in a track, it's in the recording of the track, not from the HA-2.


 
  
 I suspected so. However, on the HiFi M8, with the very same source, files, and phones, there are no no such anomalies. Is the ESS chip on the HA 2 really that resolving then? lolz!
  
 This calls for more listening.


----------



## CarmenC

nzheadcase said:


> I suspected so. However, on the HiFi M8, with the very same source, files, and phones, there are no no such anomalies. Is the ESS chip on the HA 2 really that resolving then? lolz!
> 
> This calls for more listening.



Or are MP3 files that bad.....


----------



## NZheadcase

Not particularly. If you have them compressed too much, or used a nasty compression tool, then yeah.
  
 But back to the HA2. Fantastic little device. Loving it so far.


----------



## shigzeo

wood1030 said:


> No noise that is introduced by the Oppo. If there is any noise in a track, it's in the recording of the track, not from the HA-2.


 

 Unplug inputs from the HA-2 and use a sensitive earphone. You will hear noise. All sources/amps output noise, it is just a question of 'how much'. The HA-2 outputs roughly the same amount as the AK100, but in a lower-pitched form. It is obvious with earphones like the SE846, SE500, Ultrasone IQ, which are really sensitive, and a bit less obvious from normally sensitive earphones. This has nothing to do with the source (files or the transport unit: computer, iOS device, Android, etc.).


----------



## shigzeo

clieos said:


> Beside SQ, what I am most impressed about the HA-2 so far is that, not only does it support iPod Nano 7G for digital-out over the Lightning connector, but it also supports my good old iPod Nano 4G on its 30pins connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ClieOS: I will have to try my iPod nano 3G before I send the HA-2 back. How did you get to that screen?


----------



## Sikedaman

howdy said:


> How in the hell can these be sold out again are they just making 4 at a time? I want to buy one and every time its sold out, come on oppo you have a great product now build a few thousand!
> 
> Done venting for now.




Placed my order on March 15th and got my notification its in the mail on the 23rd. Better get that order in now to have it in queue for the next shipment.


----------



## howdy

sikedaman said:


> Placed my order on March 15th and got my notification its in the mail on the 23rd. Better get that order in now to have it in queue for the next shipment.



Yep I will be placing a preorder now so I can get one in April. I guess you have to wait for the good stuff, I will not buy something else just because its in stock.


----------



## wood1030

shigzeo said:


> ClieOS: I will have to try my iPod nano 3G before I send the HA-2 back. How did you get to that screen?


 

 On the iPod Classic it's: Settings>About>middle click>3rd then 4th right skip clicks to get to info screen.
  
 Probably the same on the Nano.


----------



## ClieOS

shigzeo said:


> ClieOS: I will have to try my iPod nano 3G before I send the HA-2 back. How did you get to that screen?


 
  
  


wood1030 said:


> On the iPod Classic it's: Settings>About>middle click>3rd then 4th right skip clicks to get to info screen.
> 
> *Probably the same on the Nano.*


 
  
 Yep.


----------



## Sevenfeet

wood1030 said:


> My 160 ghz iPod Classic (with firmware 2,0.4) certainly does work with the HA-2. Just tried it for the first time after reading the inquiries about it here. I have been using it with my HA-1 and it works great with my older iPod Dock. Oppo remote and iPhone app work with it as well to control the iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Apple only certifies certain iPods and iPhones for devices like the HA-2.  That being said, it doesn't mean that older devices won't work and often do.  It looks like in this case that iPods that carry the feature that allows them to send PCM data over USB as a feature will indeed work with a DAC like the HA-2 (or the HA-1).
  
 It seems that the iPod classics that will work are the version 5 and higher series.  I have a version 4, the iPod Photo.  I have no idea if it works or not since the battery is shot and the hard drive is balky.  There are kits available to replace the stock battery and to replace the hard drive with flash memory, but it won't mean a lot to me unless I find out first if this class of iPod actually works with external USB devices and I have a feeling that only iPods with firmware 2.x or higher need apply (mine is a version 1.x machine).


----------



## wood1030

sevenfeet said:


> I have a version 4, the iPod Photo.  I have no idea if it works or not since the battery is shot and the hard drive is balky.  There are kits available to replace the stock battery and to replace the hard drive with flash memory, but it won't mean a lot to me unless I find out first if this class of iPod actually works with external USB devices and I have a feeling that only iPods with firmware 2.x or higher need apply (mine is a version 1.x machine).


 
 I feel your pain, 7'
  
 I have that same iPod Photo that did the same to me...just up and died on me--it was a long, slow death.
 The hard drive started acting weird and then suddenly the battery died on me too. 
  
 Didn't think it was worth the trouble to try and get it repaired at the time coz the newer iPod Classics were still new and available.
  
 I still have the old iPod too, sitting, collecting dust and fond memories in my dead electronics graveyard drawer.


----------



## shigzeo

wood1030 said:


> On the iPod Classic it's: Settings>About>middle click>3rd then 4th right skip clicks to get to info screen.
> 
> Probably the same on the Nano.


 

 Thank you for that.


----------



## Happytalk

So, who's got a Fostex hp-p1 to compare this to? Even better, with some etymotic Er4s


----------



## rickydenim

Just heard that mine is in! Will pick it up on Saturday. Note 4 users - Do you turn your music player volume to max then adjust HA-2 volume or do they work in conjunction. I'll have to buy either Onkyo HF or UAPP now too!


----------



## lukeap69

rickydenim said:


> Just heard that mine is in! Will pick it up on Saturday. Note 4 users - Do you turn your music player volume to max then adjust HA-2 volume or do they work in conjunction. I'll have to buy either Onkyo HF or UAPP now too!




Try Hibymusic. It's free.


----------



## Sevenfeet

wood1030 said:


> I feel your pain, 7'
> 
> I have that same iPod Photo that did the same to me...just up and died on me--it was a long, slow death.
> The hard drive started acting weird and then suddenly the battery died on me too.
> ...


 

 Finally got my old iPod Photo (4th gen) to cooperate for a few minutes.  Nope, it's not compatible with PCM over USB...i.e., what later iPods and late model iPhones used in order to transmit music digitally, which means I can't use it with the HA-2, except as an analog amp.  Oh well....


----------



## Noobzilla

rickydenim said:


> Just heard that mine is in! Will pick it up on Saturday. Note 4 users - Do you turn your music player volume to max then adjust HA-2 volume or do they work in conjunction. I'll have to buy either Onkyo HF or UAPP now too!


 
 You can independently adjust volume both through the phone or HA-2.


----------



## rickydenim

lukeap69 said:


> Try Hibymusic. It's free.


 

 Thanks! Just checked it out. It's pretty neat however something I can't get past is the way the library works. If you click Artist it just lists everything under that Artist - doesn't list each album, just goes into ALL the tracks. It's not reading the tags correctly either so all the albums are mixed up.


----------



## miceblue

I didn't really get much head-time with the K 701 while beta testing the HA-2. I'm really loving the combo!


----------



## lukeap69

rickydenim said:


> Thanks! Just checked it out. It's pretty neat however something I can't get past is the way the library works. If you click Artist it just lists everything under that Artist - doesn't list each album, just goes into ALL the tracks. It's not reading the tags correctly either so all the albums are mixed up.




You maybe right. I am selecting the folder option rather than Library.


----------



## CarmenC

Just got mine in the mail.
Sounds great on the EL-8's!
Very happy!


----------



## MaHawkma

Awesome, I should have mine by tomorrow. Going to run my new set of ATH-IM02s on them. Can't wait!


----------



## gerelmx1986

some of you have the XBA-H3 paired with the HA-2?, if so how they sound unmapped and amped with ha-2?


----------



## gerelmx1986

carmenc said:


> Just got mine in the mail.
> Sounds great on the EL-8's!
> Very happy!


 

 Looks like the beauty (op HA-2) and the beast (pono)


----------



## CarmenC

But so superb together....


----------



## gerelmx1986

carmenc said:


> But so superb together....


 

 I wan to try the HA-2 with my A-series walkman which is hi-res capable


----------



## JML

If Oppo would combine the dac and amp from the HA-2 with a versatile player (stored and streaming), in one chassis, with their typical quality and pricing, then they'd have a killer unit.  I sure hope they're working on such a thing...


----------



## steffi

Well I guess I'm already regretting having cancelled my order as I would have been in the 24th batch. A whole bunch of these were shipped on that day so we should be seeing more impressions from people soon.


----------



## avraham

I just got my HA-2 today and hooked up to iPhone 5S feeding PM-3 headphones, what volume setting should I set the iPhone at, midway or full volume?  I kinda' thought all of volume setting would be done with the HA-2 and would bypass the volume setting on the iPhone.


----------



## YtseJamer

jml said:


> If Oppo would combine the dac and amp from the HA-2 with a versatile player (stored and streaming), in one chassis, with their typical quality and pricing, then they'd have a killer unit.  I sure hope they're working on such a thing...


 
  
 X2


----------



## howdy

Now that I and to wait and starting looking at more amp/DACs I noticed that Sony is coming out with new one same price but a Wolfson DAC and come out next month. Now it gets harder as I have to wait and compare these both.iOS capabilities and buit For the Walkmans.


----------



## aamefford

avraham said:


> I just got my HA-2 today and hooked up to iPhone 5S feeding PM-3 headphones, what volume setting should I set the iPhone at, midway or full volume?  I kinda' thought all of volume setting would be done with the HA-2 and would bypass the volume setting on the iPhone.


 

 Experiment a bit.  I find I have to crank the iPhone down to about 70% or so to get decent volume travel out of the HA-2, when using PM-3's.


----------



## miceblue

avraham said:


> what volume setting should I set the iPhone at, midway or full volume?  I kinda' thought all of volume setting would be done with the HA-2 and would bypass the volume setting on the iPhone.



Technically all volume settings are done with the HA-2. The volume slider on the iPhone tells the HA-2 to use the HA-2's ESS DAC chip's internal digital volume system to make digital volume adjustments there, while the iPhone always outputs a bit-perfect signal into the HA-2. The volume knob on the HA-2 then adjusts the analogue volume.

Maximum digital volume is probably the best option for the HA-2, but any volume that suites your preferences should be fine.


----------



## Schopenhauer

howdy said:


> Now that I and to wait and starting looking at more amp/DACs I noticed that Sony is coming out with new one same price but a Wolfson DAC and come out next month. Now it gets harder as I have to wait and compare these both.iOS capabilities and buit For the Walkmans.


 
 It doesn't look like the PHA-1a has a line out, so it won't be able to function as a standalone DAC for, say, a desktop unit. That's one advantage of the HA-1.


----------



## Sikedaman

Nothing quite like the pleasant surprise of finding a small box in the mailbox after the disappointment of seeing nothing at the front of the front door while pulling up in the driveway. Beautiful piece of gear and the charging indicators look nice. The waiting game sucks while watching it charge, but tonight will be a long and wonderful night.


----------



## NZheadcase

sikedaman said:


> Nothing quite like the pleasant surprise of finding a small box in the mailbox after the disappointment of seeing nothing at the front of the front door while pulling up in the driveway. Beautiful piece of gear and the charging indicators look nice. The waiting game sucks while watching it charge, but tonight will be a long and wonderful night.


 
  
 Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Head1

jml said:


> If Oppo would combine the dac and amp from the HA-2 with a versatile player (stored and streaming), in one chassis, with their typical quality and pricing, then they'd have a killer unit.  I sure hope they're working on such a thing...


 
 I wonder about that of many portable dac/amps. Why not just make the player, with capability to be connected to another source.


----------



## money4me247

head1 said:


> I wonder about that of many portable dac/amps. Why not just make the player, with capability to be connected to another source.




bc dedicated daps are pretty much out of date and dead for a lin a smartphone world. everyone alrdy carries a smartphone that plays music, so why wld they carry a dap too. only ppl who get daps are hardcore oldschool audiophiles and even then, if the entire costs of the item was just spent on the dac/amp part, you will have a higher quality, sleeker, and easy to carry device.


----------



## Happytalk

I've been hoping for an all inclusive DAP at an affordable price. There are some pricey ones out there, but I haven't been moved to let go of my iPod classic. I'm a Mac user and don't have time to switch, For better or worse. I know some sound better etc, but the prices and the user interfaces have held me back. Not to mention all the issues and the need to be hands on and always read about firmware updates etc. patiently waiting. I give it 3 years. Not one to listen with my phone. Too distracting.

I'm excited about the oppo ha-2 just curious about how it compares to a C5 amp or a hp p1. Also it's synergy with er4s


----------



## steffi

Did anybody decide to return their HA-2? Just curious.


----------



## NZheadcase

We were discussing A2A's up and down pricing some posts back. Here's a cool deal:
  
 http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/product/oppo-ha-2-portable-dac-and-headphone-amplifier


----------



## rickydenim

Just picked mine up! Packaging is very nice. Had a quick play on my Note 4 with Hiby app - picked it up right away and shows 'DAC' icon. In the Lo gain setting it drove my Momentum over-ear pretty nice..went to about 4 or a bit more to get to my max comfort level. Hi gain had plenty up it's sleeve but was dead quiet. I've just thrown it on to charge and will do more testing later. Keen to see how it goes in my car using the line-out jack to Aux. Not sure if I'll use that or the headphone output yet as the Note 4 output is quite low and I want more oomph. Pumped so far!


----------



## NZheadcase

rickydenim said:


> Just picked mine up! Packaging is very nice. Had a quick play on my Note 4 with Hiby app - picked it up right away and shows 'DAC' icon. In the Lo gain setting it drove my Momentum over-ear pretty nice..went to about 4 or a bit more to get to my max comfort level. Hi gain had plenty up it's sleeve but was dead quiet. I've just thrown it on to charge and will do more testing later. Keen to see how it goes in my car using the line-out jack to Aux. Not sure if I'll use that or the headphone output yet as the Note 4 output is quite low and I want more oomph. Pumped so far!


 
  
 Four!!!! Wow that's loud! I can't get past 3. Sometimes, I can barely get to two on the dial.


----------



## x RELIC x

rickydenim said:


> Just picked mine up! Packaging is very nice. Had a quick play on my Note 4 with Hiby app - picked it up right away and shows 'DAC' icon. In the Lo gain setting it drove my Momentum over-ear pretty nice..went to about 4 or a bit more to get to my max comfort level. Hi gain had plenty up it's sleeve but was dead quiet. I've just thrown it on to charge and will do more testing later. Keen to see how it goes in my car using the line-out jack to Aux. Not sure if I'll use that or the headphone output yet as the Note 4 output is quite low and I want more oomph. Pumped so far!





nzheadcase said:


> Four!!!! Wow that's loud! I can't get past 3. Sometimes, I can barely get to two on the dial.




Lol! I should get in the audiologist field. There will be lots of customers in few years.


----------



## hungga

clieos said:


> You might want to adjust the buffer or 'force 1 packet per transfer' in UAPP and see if it improves things a bit. I have to change my buffer setting for UAPP to work with HA-2 and I have a Snapdragon 801 in my Xperia Z2 so CPU speed is definitely not an issue.


 Sorry for late response and yes Ive tried setting higher buffer and 1 pack transfer but still it register a high load then introducing distortion despite improved sound. Coupled with browsing or other resource heavy apps/scripts, it's a no go, at least tested with non-snapdragon/apple soc.


----------



## ClieOS

hungga said:


> Sorry for late response and yes Ive tried setting higher buffer and 1 pack transfer but still it register a high load then introducing distortion despite improved sound. Coupled with browsing or other resource heavy apps/scripts, it's a no go, at least tested with non-snapdragon/apple soc.


 
  
 In that case, I'll suggest you also try Onkyo HD Player and HibyMusic from Playstore. Both has their own USB driver like UAPP and can possibly offer better result.


----------



## hungga

clieos said:


> In that case, I'll suggest you also try Onkyo HD Player and HibyMusic from Playstore. Both has their own USB driver like UAPP and can possibly offer better result.


 You mean Onkyo HF player? Yes I paid for that too but unless Ive failed to notice any other option inside Onkyo setting, the sound is pretty much busted. Have yet to try hiby tho and if that doesnt change then I'll just have to stick with e18 until my phone dies. Been eyeing xperia z4 tho. 64bit cpu.


----------



## ClieOS

hungga said:


> You mean Onkyo HF player? Yes I paid for that too but unless Ive failed to notice any other option inside Onkyo setting, the sound is pretty much busted. Have yet to try hiby tho and if that doesnt change then I'll just have to stick with e18 until my phone dies. Been eyeing xperia z4 tho. 64bit cpu.


 
  
 Note that Android at its current state won't actually be able to use 64 bits processing though, but at this point Sony probably has the best HD driver for both onboard and USB DAC.


----------



## howdy

avraham said:


> I just got my HA-2 today and hooked up to iPhone 5S feeding PM-3 headphones, what volume setting should I set the iPhone at, midway or full volume?  I kinda' thought all of volume setting would be done with the HA-2 and would bypass the volume setting on the iPhone.



 

Would you mine posting a picture of the HA2 stacked with the Iphone? Im just trying to get a visual in size when they are stacked together.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wood1030

iPhone 6 and iPhone 5


----------



## howdy

wood1030 said:


> iPhone 6 and iPhone 5



 

Thanks! they look great and I bet they sound even better. Is the Bass boost noticeable and does it distort or bleed into the treble and or mids?


----------



## wood1030

My preference is NO bass boost. Sounds much cleaner without it to me.


----------



## money4me247

howdy said:


> Thanks! they look great and I bet they sound even better. Is the Bass boost noticeable and does it distort or bleed into the treble and or mids?


 
  
 If you look on the first post in this thread, they have the frequency response for the bass boost in a spoiler.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread#post_11343168


----------



## gus6464

@canjam HA-2 with PM-3 is sooooo good.


----------



## howdy

gus6464 said:


> @canjam HA-2 with PM-3 is sooooo good.


 

 what source are you using with it?


----------



## gus6464

howdy said:


> what source are you using with it?




My one plus one. Recognized the DAC of the ha-2 with no issues.


----------



## Noobzilla

Just finished testing my Meridian Explorer 2. For the full review, read part 1 and 2 on the E2 impressions thread.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747327/meridian-explorer-impressions-thread/195#post_11449475
  
 Some summary of my thoughts vs HA-2
  
 Volume
 Both my headphones and earphones are very easy to drive. My max listening volume with the phone alone would be around 9-11/15. With the E2 attached, however, I find myself using the max 15/15 volume and still wanting a bit more. I think one of the best benefits of using quality amp/dac is being able to listen at higher volumes without getting a headache. If I can increase it by 1 or 2 more levels then I'm set. Sadly, unlike the Oppo HA-2, the E2 doesn't have a volume knob. There's probably a way to override the default max volume, but I haven't looked that up yet (anyone know?). I do not recommend the E2 for any headphones that is harder to drive than my D600. I would instead go with the HA-2, which was able to drive an HD650 when I tried it.
  
 Oppo HA-2 vs Meridian Explorer 2
 I was originally leaning towards the HA-2 for portability. It is an amazing product with solid build quality, powerful amp, and built-in batteries among other things. I ended up with the E2 because I got it for $100 cheaper than the HA-2 and I know I will be using it 95% of the time with a PC. The E2 is a lot smaller and lighter, but a lot less feature. No bass boost, no volume control, and no low/high impedance option. Luckily my D600 already has good bass and easy to drive, so no big need for those features.
  
 I can't give a fair comparison of the sound quality right now because I don't have them side by side. Maybe E2 has an edge? No clue right now. I may have to visit the Oppo store again with my laptop.
  
 EDIT: Updated link.


----------



## miceblue

I just made a video review for the HA-2. It's pretty long, so I'll put some table of content markers in a spoiler tag.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68GJxiBSLOg[/video]




Spoiler: Video Table of Contents time markers



Video Table of Contents:
0:22 - Disclaimers
0:54 - Volume knob feedback
1:41 - HA-2's DAC
2:07 - DSD256 playback
2:46 - "Sabre glare"
3:36 - Class AB amplifier
4:28 - Amplifier's sound quality
4:58 - Digital volume control
6:17 - Analogue volume control
6:35 - Power output
7:56 - HA-2 versus LH Labs Geek Out
8:55 - Soundstage and imaging
9:58 - Battery life
11:40 - Mobile power bank feature
13:02 - USB soundcard and line-out output
13:44 - Made for Apple "Apple Camera Connection Kit" feature
15:20 - Onkyo HF Player
iOS:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onkyo-hf-player/id704139896?mt=8

Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onkyo.jp.musicplayer

16:27 - VOOC charging
More information about that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VOOC
17:39 - Price and final overall recommendations


----------



## RedJohn456

miceblue said:


> I just made a video review for the HA-2. It's pretty long, so I'll put some table of content markers in a spoiler tag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video Table of Contents time markers
> ...


 

 Subscribed mate! Excellent effing job! The binaural audio sounds great through my headphones


----------



## miceblue

Thanks everyone! And yeah I know "heighth" isn't a word. My tongue got tied up with saying widTH and depTH before and after. XD


----------



## x RELIC x

miceblue said:


> Thanks everyone! And yeah I know "heighth" isn't a word. My tongue got tied up with saying widTH and depTH before and after. XD




At the same time you have gone out of your way to do some great coverage of the HA-2!


----------



## avraham

Great job, a lot of information.


----------



## howdy

Are we going to be able to prepay for the HA2 before they become available again, I want to be guaranteed one this round!


----------



## Smarty-pants

howdy said:


> Are we going to be able to prepay for the HA2 before they become available again, I want to be guaranteed one this round!


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/540#post_11441444


> We will be out of stock again until mid-April. *We will update the website when we have a new back-order opportunity available.*


----------



## howdy

smarty-pants said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/540#post_11441444



I know this already but they made it so you could pay now and it vwould be delivered when it becomes available.


----------



## Smarty-pants

howdy said:


> I know this already but they made it so you could pay now and it vwould be delivered when it becomes available.


 
 Yes, that was what he was saying in the bolded text.
 WHEN that opportunity is available, they will be available on their website,
 and I'm quite sure he will post a comment here saying so as well.

 Most likely they will probably start taking orders in the next week or so,
 but I think they don't want to start taking orders too early.
 ...not until they know the units are ready to ship from the manufacturing plant to Oppo,
 because if there were to be a delay in that process, and Oppo took orders too early,
 they would then have a mess to deal with explaining to customers about how their product will be delayed even more.


----------



## howdy

smarty-pants said:


> Yes, that was what he was saying in the bolded text.
> 
> WHEN that opportunity is available, they will be available on their website,
> and I'm quite sure he will post a comment here saying so as well.
> ...


----------



## steffi

Anybody have any opinions on the sound out of the iPhone 6 with the HA-2 vs an AK240? I'm thinking of going the latter route just to keep things simple.


----------



## Sikedaman

Just picked up the Oppo HA-2 to primarily use for travel, but using it quite a bit at home. Sounds phenomenal with the X2s and using Touch 5th Gen as the source.


----------



## steffi

How did you just pick up a HA-2? Do you have dealers in NYC carrying these?


----------



## Sikedaman

steffi said:


> How did you just pick up a HA-2? Do you have dealers in NYC carrying these?




Sorry bud, worded that poorly. Got them shipped from Oppo on Thursday. My fault for the confusion.


----------



## gixxerwimp

miceblue said:


> I just made a video review for the HA-2. It's pretty long, so I'll put some table of content markers in a spoiler tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice thorough review! Can't remember if I asked you before, but I'm wondering if it has enough power to properly drive other planars like the Alpha/Mad Dog or HE-400i/560.


----------



## miceblue

gixxerwimp said:


> Nice thorough review! Can't remember if I asked you before, but I'm wondering if it has enough power to properly drive other planars like the Alpha/Mad Dog or HE-400i/560.



Thank you!

Well, to be perfectly honest, I have absolutely no idea what "drive" means anymore.

In my mind, and from physics, "drive" means that the amplifier can provide enough power output for the headphone for everyday listening volumes, and can provide enough power for any sudden loud transients that occur in a particular music track. If drive, or to move the diaphragm, doesn't mean that, please feel free to correct me.




Spoiler: Technical stuff



As per OPPO's official specifications:
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx
300 mW into 16 Ohm, or 2.19 Vrms voltage output, 136.93 mA current output
220 mW into 32 Ohm, or 2.65 Vrms, 82.91 mA current output
30 mW into 300 Ohm, or 3 Vrms voltage output, 10 mA current output

So 136.93 mA is the maximum current the HA-2 can deliver, and 3 Vrms is the maximum voltage the HA-2 can deliver

From Innerfidelity's measurements:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MrSpeakersAlphaDog2014.pdf
Impedance @ 1kHz: 47 Ohms
Volts RMS required to reach 90dB SPL: 0.208 Vrms
Power Needed for 90d BSPL 0.92 mW

And deriving the current requirement from that, 4.42 mA current needed to reach 90 dB SPL.

I'm pretty sure no one can deny that the HA-2 is capable of providing enough power (voltage and current) output to the Alpha Dog to reach 90 dB SPL.

Say you listen to music loud, and by loud, I mean that there are music transients that reach 111 dB SPL.
111 dB SPL - 90 dB SPL = 21 dB SPL

According to physics, you double the power needed for every +3 dB increase and since we need do reach +21 dB SPL, that means 2^7 or 128 times the power output.

0.92 mW * 128 = 117.76 mW needed to reach 111 dB SPL, or 2.35 Vrms voltage and 50 mA current

I'm pretty sure no one can deny that the HA-2 is likewise, capable of providing enough power output to the Alpha Dog to reach 111 dB SPL, so I would say yes, the Alpha Dog can be driven properly from the HA-2 even at high volume levels. Fortunately planar magnetic headphones can be treated as a single resistor because their driver design isn't really inductive-inducing and the impedance plot is basically perfectly flat, so the math here is pretty accurate relatively speaking.




Repeating this process for the HE-560:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE5602014.pdf
Volts RMS required to reach 90dB SPL: 0.330 Vrms
Impedance @ 1kHz: 43 Ohms
Power Needed for 90d BSPL 2.53 mW

And deriving the current requirement from that, 7.67 mA current needed to reach 90 dB SPL.

Right away we can see that the power needed to reach 90 dB SPL is much higher than the Alpha Dog, but the HA-2 still has the capability to produce said power specifications.

Cutting out a bunch of math, the HE-560 would need 323.84 mW (86.78 mA and 3.37 Vrms) to reach 111 dB SPL, which the HA-2 cannot provide because of limited voltage output (which is not surprising since a battery's voltage output usually dictates how much voltage the amplifier can output).

However, at just 3 dB less at 108 dB SPL, the HA-2 can provide enough juice to the HE-560.
Cutting out more math, the HE-560 needs 161.92 mW (61.36 mA and 2.63 Vrms), which the HA-2 can provide.

So yes, the HA-2 would be able to sufficiently drive the HE-560 unless you listen to music super loud.




However, a lot of people swear that you need a lot of power for planar magnetic headphones, that 1 W of power output is a good general rule of thumb, and that the definition of "drive" does not equate to loudness (but they don't define what it is otherwise). To me, I don't understand that and I usually associate differences in sound from the amp's design itself, not necessarily the power output.

If it helps, with my own subjective impressions of the HE-560 on the Geek Out 450 (450 mW at 16 ohms, 2.68 Vrms, 167.70 mA) versus Geek Out 1000 (1 W at 16 ohms, 4 Vrms, 250 mA), I heard no difference in sound quality. Evidently here, in this case, a higher power output did nothing. Indeed LH Labs designed the different versions of Geek Out to have similar performance between each model (they objectively they do, and subjectively too in my experience). With the GO 1000, I just had a more limited usable volume range in terms of the virtual volume knob because I don't listen to music very loud and the volume of the GO is logarithmic.


So......pick your poison I guess. XD
I do think the HA-2 has enough power, in my book, to "drive" the Alpha Dog and HE-560.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *miceblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to be perfectly honest, I have absolutely no idea what "drive" means anymore.
> 
> In my mind, and from physics, "drive" means that the amplifier can provide enough power output for the headphone for everyday listening volumes, and can provide enough power for any sudden loud transients that occur in a particular music track. If drive, or to move the diaphragm, doesn't mean that, please feel free to correct me.





> <snip> *Technical stuff* <snip>





> However, a lot of people swear that you need a lot of power for planar magnetic headphones, that 1 W of power output is a good general rule of thumb, and that the definition of "drive" does not equate to loudness (but they don't define what it is otherwise). To me, I don't understand that and I usually associate differences in sound from the amp's design itself, not necessarily the power output.
> 
> If it helps, with my own subjective impressions of the HE-560 on the Geek Out 450 (450 mW at 16 ohms, 2.68 Vrms, 167.70 mA) versus Geek Out 1000 (1 W at 16 ohms, 4 Vrms, 250 mA), I heard no difference in sound quality. Evidently here, in this case, a higher power output did nothing. Indeed LH Labs designed the different versions of Geek Out to have similar performance between each model (they objectively they do, and subjectively too in my experience). With the GO 1000, I just had a more limited usable volume range in terms of the virtual volume knob because I don't listen to music very loud and the volume of the GO is logarithmic.
> 
> ...


  






 ... Thanks for doing all the heavy lifing, miceblue! I have a graduate degree in physics, but damned if I can even remember what I learned in high school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm thinking about buying a pair of ZMFs, which should have similar "drive requirements" as Alpha Dogs. HE-560 would be a worst case scenario. From earlier reviews, I'd taken the HA-2 out of the running as a portable DAC/amp that would cover all my mid-term needs. But it should be arriving in Taiwan within a few weeks (along with the PM-3), so I'll go and test it out with the HiFiMANs and compare with an HA-1 to hear what I might be missing. Depending on what the pricing is here, I may have a hard time choosing between the HA-2 and a micro iDSD, since the OPPO is so much more portable.


----------



## Wicked993

Hi all,
  

 First post - recent reader! This is a great forum and for the most part you guys are all respectful and that makes for some great reading! I would also lay some blame on the recent impact to my bank account....
  
 Some context:-
  
 For years I believed I was happy with having hundreds or thousands of MP3's at my beck and call - listening to them through some not bad in-ear Sennheiser's. Spotify came along and I thought it was great they had an extreme setting for quality - great I thought. Just like listening to Cd's on the move I thought - then I started reading here and visited a couple of dedicated hifi stores. A whole new world opened up.................
  
 Anyway I ordered an Oppo HA-2 a couple weeks ago and also bought some Sennheiser Momentum On-ears.
  
 Players:-
 Spotify / Tidal / iPad & iPhone on-board video player / PC games / Onkyo HF Player
  
 Sources:-
 PC / iPad Air 2 / iPhone 5s
  
 Files:-
 320Kbps / TIDAL HIFI / 16 -44.1 / DSD from Oppo (David Elias)
  
 All I can say to the improvement over my previous standard listening experience is I wish I could claw back all the lost time listening to the lower quality tunes / games and have this current set-up for my mobile listening pleasure. You probably guessed but the setup in the house is also convenience based over quality - will be changing that soon too.
  
 As for the preferences I turn off the bass boost - prefer a "cleaner" sound.
  
 I can't add anything additional to all the good words that have been written on here previous to mine but won't take anything away from them either.
  
 The player is expensive to get into Canada at the moment - direct from Oppo means FedEx taxes and the exchange rate is down at the moment.
  
 One wish would be for pass through functionality of the microphone and buttons on my headphones - alot of my listening is done out and about and I frequently have work calls when I am listening. I know this would require going back through both sections of the Oppo but it would be a great add for version 2.0.
  
 Keep up the good work..
  
**editted for spelling..grrr


----------



## steffi

Is Oppo at this CanJam SoCal event? I'd like to think we'd get more HA-2 impressions if they are.


----------



## wood1030

There are several comments and impresions in the "Can Jam So Cal 2015 impressions" thread.


----------



## alchemical

Hi all, received my HA-2 today, using hooked up to my HTC ONE M8 and USB Audio Player Pro. Getting intermittent pops/distortion during playback however. Played around with different buffer sizes but the issue remains. Wondered if anyone might be able to shed some light? Thanks.


----------



## Sevenfeet

alchemical said:


> Hi all, received my HA-2 today, using hooked up to my HTC ONE M8 and USB Audio Player Pro. Getting intermittent pops/distortion during playback however. Played around with different buffer sizes but the issue remains. Wondered if anyone might be able to shed some light? Thanks.


 

 Try a PC, Mac or maybe someone's iPhone.  If it does the same thing, then send it back.


----------



## AladdinSane

alchemical said:


> Hi all, received my HA-2 today, using hooked up to my HTC ONE M8 and USB Audio Player Pro. Getting intermittent pops/distortion during playback however. Played around with different buffer sizes but the issue remains. Wondered if anyone might be able to shed some light? Thanks.


 
 Using UAPP with my M7 and haven't noticed any pops/distortion. Admittedly have less than an hour with the combo so not definitive but I will put in some time and see if anything shakes out.


----------



## alchemical

aladdinsane said:


> Using UAPP with my M7 and haven't noticed any pops/distortion. Admittedly have less than an hour with the combo so not definitive but I will put in some time and see if anything shakes out.



Thanks, would appreciate that.


----------



## jkross22

This is exactly my set up as well.  I'm looking for a more portable solution and am interested in hearing others' experiences with the ha-2.  My source is a Gen 4 ipod touch.


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

deviloflife said:


> I can't play DSD256 files on my Note 4 using UAPP with HA-2 and same for PC using Jriver. How do you play DSD256 files using HA-2 since the spec for HA-2 support DSD256?


 
  
 It's not you, same here with USA Note 3 / Onkyo HF Player. USA Note 3 with Android 5 to be exact. Interesting thing is, the iFi Micro iDSD handles 256 fine with this Note 3 setup yet when using the HA-2 it is converted to PCM 176kHz. That's one of the (many) things I like about the Onkyo HF player (and Micro iDSD), it will tell you what is going on as the HA-2 has no readout to tell you what sampling/conversion it is decoding.


----------



## miceblue

The Onkyo HF player only does DSD over PCM (DoP) and the HA-2 only accepts DSD128 through that interface. Native DSD streaming is required for DSD256 playback with the HA-2.


----------



## alchemical

Well, I've tried everything I can think of, my HA-2 seems to play fine on my Mac/iPad but can't get past these pops/clicks on Android. Used both USBAPP and Onkyo, same distortion.


----------



## Carl6868

I also have a problem with pops and click but mine is when connected to my PC, its fine from my iPad (haven't tried from my Android phone)
  
 It pretty annoying, I have tried increasing and reducing the buffer size in the Oppo Asio driver and it made no difference also tried using the Asio4all driver instead and it was still the same.
  
 It sounds great from the iPad but I want to use it from my PC also and it isn't good at the moment


----------



## rickydenim

No issues with pops etc on my Android using Hiby but I did notice it just once when I checked out UAPP. Happened during silence. No issues with PC though.


----------



## alchemical

Thanks for the replies. Sorry to hear you're having similar issues Carl6868, albeit with a different source. I've emailed Oppo support to see if they can help, but if not I'll have to send it back. I bought it primarily to use with my phone so that's the one element I can't make do with performance issues.


----------



## Carl6868

Thanks, please let us know what they say
  
 Cheers


----------



## gerelmx1986

I have a question for you Oppo Guys, what are your warranties against items getting lost during transit? I saw you don't have Fedex or UPS options to deliver to mexico, only the standard USPS service.. and I'm worriend
  
 I ordered On Feb. 26 a set of earphone tips from company Comply foam using standard USPS and they haven't arrived, so I worte to them and they have refunded my order, Kudos to comply I will rebuy from them again but this time using faster ship with tracking


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have a question for you Oppo Guys, what are your warranties against items getting lost during transit? I saw you don't have Fedex or UPS options to deliver to mexico, only the standard USPS service.. and I'm worriend
> 
> I ordered On Feb. 26 a set of earphone tips from company Comply foam using standard USPS and they haven't arrived, so I worte to them and they have refunded my order, Kudos to comply I will rebuy from them again but this time using faster ship with tracking


 

 I'm sure all of Oppo's shipments are insured and if it is lost or damaged in transit they will take care of it.
 Their customer service is top notch to say the least.


----------



## gerelmx1986

smarty-pants said:


> I'm sure all of Oppo's shipments are insured and if it is lost or damaged in transit they will take care of it.
> Their customer service is top notch to say the least.


 
 Thanks a lot smarty, touhg i paid nearly $30 US for the damn comply tips and well to get lost (i had ordered in the past and they arrived on time)


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thanks a lot smarty, touhg i paid nearly $30 US for the damn comply tips and well to get lost (i had ordered in the past and they arrived on time)


 

 Well many things can and do happen when items are shipped long distances, and that is why insurance policies exist.
 Those potential problems are also exacerbated when you are shipping things over borders between two countries.
 From my own experiences, I have also had things lost and damaged when I ordered them from other countries.
 You should feel pretty confident when ordering direct from Oppo Digital though.
 They won't leave you hanging if something should happen to your product before it even reaches your hands.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Delivery failures are rare. When they do happen, we have to allow the carrier to do an investigation. This is usually a week long thing. This will either result in the package magically being delivered, or the package being considered lost, and a replacement shipment will be arranged. So you, as the customer, will never be on the hook for international shipments.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hasturtheyellow said:


> Delivery failures are rare. When they do happen, we have to allow the carrier to do an investigation. This is usually a week long thing. This will either result in the package magically being delivered, or the package being considered lost, and a replacement shipment will be arranged. So you, as the customer, will never be on the hook for international shipments.



 


Thanks a lot for the information  because getting a $300 item lost is not nice , a pair of fomaies nah i can buy them again


----------



## gixxerwimp

Just stumbled upon this HA-2 video review in German. The translated captions don't help much.


----------



## rickydenim

Question for Android users - Even though Poweramp doesn't utilise USB DAC, it still works via the OTG cable on my Note 4. I would've thought nothing would be output? Also, is there a way for the HA-2 to work through system sounds? Frustrating when getting a call in the car and I can only hear from the phone.


----------



## jkross22

Why won't your Note 4 output a digital signal for the HA-2 to put through its DAC and amp, and not just the HA-2's amp?


----------



## flagsmx

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have a question for you Oppo Guys, what are your warranties against items getting lost during transit? I saw you don't have Fedex or UPS options to deliver to mexico, only the standard USPS service.. and I'm worriend
> 
> I ordered On Feb. 26 a set of earphone tips from company Comply foam using standard USPS and they haven't arrived, so I worte to them and they have refunded my order, Kudos to comply I will rebuy from them again but this time using faster ship with tracking


 
 Just call the customer service... I ordered mine, and although the page says USPS, they send it over Fedex... Arrived as expected and just cover the tax related (like $800 MXP).
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## stickboy85

Hi Guys,
I'm new to the forums so forgive me if this is a stupid question... 
Recently purchased the HA2, would the HE-560's be a good match for it?


----------



## money4me247

stickboy85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new to the forums so forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> Recently purchased the HA2, would the HE-560's be a good match for it?


 
 maybe this will help a bit for the technical aspect of how much power you need.
  
 http://auditry.blogspot.com/2014/02/headphone-amp-power-calculator.html


----------



## gerelmx1986

flagsmx said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for you Oppo Guys, what are your warranties against items getting lost during transit? I saw you don't have Fedex or UPS options to deliver to mexico, only the standard USPS service.. and I'm worriend
> ...


 

 Thanks mate


----------



## miceblue

stickboy85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new to the forums so forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> Recently purchased the HA2, would the HE-560's be a good match for it?


The HA-2 should be fine with the HE-560 unless you listen to music super loud.



[rule]
Huh...that's really strange. The Onkyo HF player downsamples DSD128 music to 176.4 kHz with my friend's iPhone 5S, but not my iPhone 4S; both are on DoP mode with upsampling off. Weirdness...

I do like the HA-2 more than the iPhone's headphone output though. I thought the iPhone sounded pretty warm and grainy in comparison.


----------



## tarainfo

Just got my new HA-2 yesterday
Combined with the new onkyo player that upcoverts aac files to DSD it turns my iPhone 6 into a true high-res player
Been listening on my Sennheiser 600 headphones 
Just a pleasure to listen to
I'm really pleased with it
Considering I own an Ak120 and an Ak 240 that is a big surprise for me


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *miceblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I asked a similar question and miceblue was kind enough to do some calculations.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/630#post_11458248
  


Spoiler: Technical stuff



As per OPPO's official specifications:
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx
 300 mW into 16 Ohm, or 2.19 Vrms voltage output, 136.93 mA current output
 220 mW into 32 Ohm, or 2.65 Vrms, 82.91 mA current output
 30 mW into 300 Ohm, or 3 Vrms voltage output, 10 mA current output

 So 136.93 mA is the maximum current the HA-2 can deliver, and 3 Vrms is the maximum voltage the HA-2 can deliver

 From Innerfidelity's measurements:
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MrSpeakersAlphaDog2014.pdf
 Impedance @ 1kHz: 47 Ohms
 Volts RMS required to reach 90dB SPL: 0.208 Vrms
 Power Needed for 90d BSPL 0.92 mW

 And deriving the current requirement from that, 4.42 mA current needed to reach 90 dB SPL.

 I'm pretty sure no one can deny that the HA-2 is capable of providing enough power (voltage and current) output to the Alpha Dog to reach 90 dB SPL.

 Say you listen to music loud, and by loud, I mean that there are music transients that reach 111 dB SPL.
 111 dB SPL - 90 dB SPL = 21 dB SPL

 According to physics, you double the power needed for every +3 dB increase and since we need do reach +21 dB SPL, that means 2^7 or 128 times the power output.

 0.92 mW * 128 = 117.76 mW needed to reach 111 dB SPL, or 2.35 Vrms voltage and 50 mA current

 I'm pretty sure no one can deny that the HA-2 is likewise, capable of providing enough power output to the Alpha Dog to reach 111 dB SPL, so I would say yes, the Alpha Dog can be driven properly from the HA-2 even at high volume levels. Fortunately planar magnetic headphones can be treated as a single resistor because their driver design isn't really inductive-inducing and the impedance plot is basically perfectly flat, so the math here is pretty accurate relatively speaking.




 Repeating this process for the HE-560:
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE5602014.pdf
 Volts RMS required to reach 90dB SPL: 0.330 Vrms
 Impedance @ 1kHz: 43 Ohms
 Power Needed for 90d BSPL 2.53 mW

 And deriving the current requirement from that, 7.67 mA current needed to reach 90 dB SPL.

 Right away we can see that the power needed to reach 90 dB SPL is much higher than the Alpha Dog, but the HA-2 still has the capability to produce said power specifications.

 Cutting out a bunch of math, the HE-560 would need 323.84 mW (86.78 mA and 3.37 Vrms) to reach 111 dB SPL, which the HA-2 cannot provide because of limited voltage output (which is not surprising since a battery's voltage output usually dictates how much voltage the amplifier can output).

 However, at just 3 dB less at 108 dB SPL, the HA-2 can provide enough juice to the HE-560.
 Cutting out more math, the HE-560 needs 161.92 mW (61.36 mA and 2.63 Vrms), which the HA-2 can provide.

 So yes, the HA-2 would be able to sufficiently drive the HE-560 unless you listen to music super loud.


  
 www.audiobot9000.com is an automated headphone/amp comparison tool. It makes estimations if the specified impedances of the phone/amp do not match exactly.
 http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/hifiman/he-560/with/oppo/ha-2
  

 Peak SPL: 109.7 dB *
 This amp has enough power for these headphones
 * This value was approximated from the power output at 32 Ω because the impedances do not match exactly.

  
 I tried http://auditry.blogspot.com/2014/02/headphone-amp-power-calculator.html, but I couldn't find the output impedance of the HA-2. I remember somebody (Hastur?) saying it was pretty low, so I used 1_Ω. _
  

 For 110dB SPL, the HE-560 needs
 Min Voltage Output: 2.28Vrms
 Min Power Output: 101.93 mWrms

   
The HA-2 puts out 220 mW (2.19 Vrms) at 32 Ω and 30 mW (3 Vrms) at 300 Ω, so it looks like there should be enough power to drive the HE-560 to a decent sound level. Whether or not it can do it well with control is something else.

  
 Anybody out there have both the HA-2 and HE-560 who can comment on how they sound together??


----------



## steffi

What differences do you see when you pair the HA-2 with the AK240 then?


----------



## Sonic Defender

gixxerwimp said:


> I asked a similar question and miceblue was kind enough to do some calculations.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/630#post_11458248
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My E12 can't drive the 560 that well to my tastes, but others might disagree. I was able to put it at full on high gain with no issues at all. I don't think the E12 can truly respond to the demands of the 560 for very demanding music at moderate to loud volumes. Not sure about the HA-2 though.


----------



## gerelmx1986

tarainfo said:


> Just got my new HA-2 yesterday
> Combined with the new onkyo player that upcoverts aac files to DSD it turns my iPhone 6 into a true high-res player


 
 I disagree those lossy AACs can't be true DSD... trash in--> Trash out... ti's the same lossy file but padded bits to 0... it may work with Lossless ALAC files tough


----------



## miceblue

I personally don't care for the E12's sound, regardless of the headphones being driven. So I think the E12 will drive the HE-560 just fine, but it won't sound good compared to other amps because the amp itself doesn't sound very optimal to me and it won't have the best synergy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

miceblue said:


> I personally don't care for the E12's sound, regardless of the headphones being driven. So I think the E12 will drive the HE-560 just fine, but it won't sound good compared to other amps because the amp itself doesn't sound very optimal to me and it won't have the best synergy.


 

 The E12 isn't that bad, have a heart! I have started using a PHA 3 lately, much nicer sounding, but not really pocket portable.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

sonic defender said:


> My E12 can't drive the 560 that well to my tastes, but others might disagree. I was able to put it at full on high gain with no issues at all. I don't think the E12 can truly respond to the demands of the 560 for very demanding music at moderate to loud volumes. Not sure about the HA-2 though.




I am in agreement, my IFi Nano iDSD and AK 100 II do not drive my 560's well. If I were to purchase the HA-2, I would probably stick to my Alclair' RSM or Grado.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *Sonic Defender* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My E12 can't drive the 560 that well to my tastes, but others might disagree. I was able to put it at full on high gain with no issues at all. I don't think the E12 can truly respond to the demands of the 560 for very demanding music at moderate to loud volumes. Not sure about the HA-2 though.


 
  
 Which E12 do you have?
 http://www.fiio.net/en/products/33/comparisons
 The E12A @ 420 mW (16 Ω/THD+N<1%) looks similar in power output to the HA-2. The E12 @ 880 mW (32 Ω/THD+N<1%) looks to have way more power than the HA-2. Would you say you like to listen to your music *loud*?


----------



## gixxerwimp

Somebody came back to Taiwan from the US with an HA-2 and put it up for sale. I called him a bit too late, as someone was already booked to look at it today. Hopefully that person won't buy it and I can check it out in real life. Too bad I don't have anything other than my DT 1350s and ER-4Ps to test it with.


----------



## love to listen

Very happy with the oppo ha-2 and edition 8 compo. Can't beleive how much I spent on a pimped out desktop amp from headroom, when the oppo combo isn't far off. Nice job, Oppo!!


----------



## x RELIC x

gixxerwimp said:


> Which E12 do you have?
> http://www.fiio.net/en/products/33/comparisons
> The E12A @ 420 mW (16 Ω/THD[COLOR=666666]+N[/COLOR]<1%) looks similar in power output to the HA-2. The E12 @ 880 mW (32 Ω/THD[COLOR=666666]+N[/COLOR]<1%) looks to have way more power than the HA-2. Would you say you like to listen to your music *loud*?




I have to agree with this. I have the e12 and it drives my 60 Ohm, 91db/1 mW LCD-2 on low gain (volume knob at 3/4) pretty well. On high gain it's a joy ride. It's ultimately not the sweetest sounding amp, but for driving power it would be more than enough for the HE-560's. I don't imagine the HA-2 would be enough given that it's around 1/4 the driving power but then again I haven't listened to it.


----------



## tarainfo

gerelmx1986 said:


> I disagree those lossy AACs can't be true DSD... trash in--> Trash out... ti's the same lossy file but padded bits to 0... it may work with Lossless ALAC files tough


 

 I won't disagree with you technically. However I have listened to those same music files directly by headphone connected to the phone, by airplay thru a quality amp
 and even with the HA-2 playng thru the itune app on the phone and they never sounded this good
 They may not match an original DSD recording but unfortunately most of my music is still in these low res formats and they actually sound good right now on both
 Senn 600 and Oppo Pm-1 thru this connection of the Onkyo HF ios application playing thru the PM-2 in DOP format


----------



## Dcun201

How is this compare to the Fiio E18? I am considering picking this up and selling my e18 off if its a big upgrade in sound.


----------



## cristobalroy

dcun201 said:


> How is this compare to the Fiio E18? I am considering picking this up and selling my e18 off if its a big upgrade in sound.


 
 I have E18 and  I gave it to my brother, I have HA-2, its very big step up sir. You will not regret  having one.


----------



## gerelmx1986

tarainfo said:


> I won't disagree with you technically. However I have listened to those same music files directly by headphone connected to the phone, by airplay thru a quality amp
> and even with the HA-2 playng thru the itune app on the phone and they never sounded this good
> They may not match an original DSD recording but unfortunately most of my music is still in these low res formats and they actually sound good right now on both
> Senn 600 and Oppo Pm-1 thru this connection of the Onkyo HF ios application playing thru the PM-2 in DOP format


 
 All my music is 16/44.1 FLAC and some hi-res 24-bit up to 192KHz, no DSD still.. but yeah i agree with you I had an iPod classic and it sounded bad with ALACs converted from the same FLAC files mentioned above, aside that i-devices can't play more than 24/48...
  
 I got a fiio X3 when my iPod died and while it sounded good it had some defects in imaging and accuracy of pinpoint of voices and trebble'ish instruments... then it got bricked during a FW upfate LOL and had to get a Sony A17 Hi-res walkman and Oh boy this thing is so great, my 16/44.1's never sounded so damn Good, and has the capacity of the Classic 64GB internal + 128GB microSDXC
  
 Now i want the Oppo HA-2 for powering more my little walkman which produces lowly 10mW + 10mW.... according to some guys here and sony specs... imho too LOW... seems oppo will deliver to be reserved i will lower a bit for 40-Ohm (my cans are that Ohm number) 18 times the power than the sony walkman


----------



## Sonic Defender

gixxerwimp said:


> Which E12 do you have?
> http://www.fiio.net/en/products/33/comparisons
> The E12A @ 420 mW (16 Ω/THD+N<1%) looks similar in power output to the HA-2. The E12 @ 880 mW (32 Ω/THD+N<1%) looks to have way more power than the HA-2. Would you say you like to listen to your music *loud*?


 

 Yes, I do listen at fairly loud levels (shorter periods of time mind you). My main concern/point is that any amplifier starts to perform to it's lowest ability level once it is pushed to the max, and certainly over prolonged periods of time. So to me yes, you can use the E12 for instance to drive the 560s, but it will not be at it's best when you have it turned all the way up, I don't think that is a controversial position to take. So again, if you like to have moderate to loud playback volume, and you listen to very demanding music (consistent high amplitude, little dynamic range) the amp at max or close to max is not going to perform as well as circuitry spec'd to have headroom left over. My E12 is about 1.5 years old, so the generation with the newer bass boost (not that I use bass boost myself).


----------



## x RELIC x

sonic defender said:


> Yes, I do listen at fairly loud levels (shorter periods of time mind you). My main concern/point is that any amplifier starts to perform to it's lowest ability level once it is pushed to the max, and certainly over prolonged periods of time. So to me yes, you can use the E12 for instance to drive the 560s, but it will not be at it's best when you have it turned all the way up, I don't think that is a controversial position to take. So again, if you like to have moderate to loud playback volume, and you listen to very demanding music (consistent high amplitude, little dynamic range) the amp at max or close to max is not going to perform as well as circuitry spec'd to have headroom left over. My E12 is about 1.5 years old, so the generation with the newer bass boost (not that I use bass boost myself).




I don't want to criticize anyone for their listening habits, and of course we all have individual preferences, but I would caution listening to those volumes consistently. Full volume on the e12 through the HE-560 will put out A LOT of decibels. Over time this WILL damage a persons hearing. As a fellow lover of music I am just saying....... Take care of your hearing.

Out of curiosity, did you try the high gain on the e12? That would easily drive the HE-560 to the point where most people couldn't stand it at more than half on the volume pot, and as mentioned before the HA-2 has around 1/4 the output power of the e12 so it would not help your quest for more power.

Reading your post where it says ”very demanding music (consistent high amplitude, little dynamic range)" I'm led to beleive the problem is your source files and no amp on the market will fix the quality of clipped dynamic range. Not the e12 or the HA-2 no matter what volume you're at (especially loud). Actually it would be the opposite and the better amps will reveal the poor dynamic range, clipping, and distortions present in such music.


----------



## Dcun201

x relic x said:


> I don't want to criticize anyone for their listening habits, and of course we all have individual preferences, but I would caution listening to those volumes consistently. Full volume on the e12 through the HE-560 will put out A LOT of decibels. Over time this WILL damage a persons hearing. As a fellow lover of music I am just saying....... Take care of your hearing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you try the high gain on the e12? That would easily drive the HE-560 to the point where most people couldn't stand it at more than half on the volume pot, and as mentioned before the HA-2 has around 1/4 the output power of the e12 so it would not help your quest for more power.
> 
> Reading your post where it says ”very demanding music (consistent high amplitude, little dynamic range)" I'm led to beleive the problem is your source files and no amp on the market will fix the quality of clipped dynamic range. Not the e12 or the HA-2 no matter what volume you're at (especially loud). Actually it would be the opposite and the better amps will reveal the poor dynamic range, clipping, and distortions present in such music.


 
 I have to agree with Relic about listening to music at a high decibel level.  I used to listen to loud music all the time when I was younger and now my ears are getting more sensitive it. I have to turn down the volume a bit especially if I am using headphones and IEMs.  Sigh the joy of aging.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Just curious - has anyone opened their  HA-2 to see the internals?  I haven't found any pics on the web.


----------



## miceblue

audioman2013 said:


> Just curious - has anyone opened their  HA-2 to see the internals?  I haven't found any pics on the web.



I think it would very hard to do. The leather cover protects the way you get into the HA-2, presumably, and it's attached to the HA-2 with a strong adhesive. If you want to get to the inside, you would probably have to destroy that cover, and even if you do so I don't know what's underneath it. For all I know, it could require some specialised screwdrivers to open it up like those star ones found on MacBooks. XD


----------



## Sonic Defender

x relic x said:


> I don't want to criticize anyone for their listening habits, and of course we all have individual preferences, but I would caution listening to those volumes consistently. Full volume on the e12 through the HE-560 will put out A LOT of decibels. Over time this WILL damage a persons hearing. As a fellow lover of music I am just saying....... Take care of your hearing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you try the high gain on the e12? That would easily drive the HE-560 to the point where most people couldn't stand it at more than half on the volume pot, and as mentioned before the HA-2 has around 1/4 the output power of the e12 so it would not help your quest for more power.
> 
> Reading your post where it says ”very demanding music (consistent high amplitude, little dynamic range)" I'm led to beleive the problem is your source files and no amp on the market will fix the quality of clipped dynamic range. Not the e12 or the HA-2 no matter what volume you're at (especially loud). Actually it would be the opposite and the better amps will reveal the poor dynamic range, clipping, and distortions present in such music.


 

 No I had the E12 at full on high gain, I don't remember it being loud at all. What I meant is that if you have very demanding files playing, they demand more from the amplifier so assuming a user was happy with the volume and sound quality, all else being equal (including listening SPL), an amp built to supply 800mw at 32ohm would work less hard and operate cleaner than an amp that supplied say 120mw at the same resistance. At least that has always been my understanding. As you approach the upper operating threshold of an amplifier performance degradation will increase. Hence having a little gas left in the tank isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I either misunderstood this or I am over-simplifying things, but I believe in a nutshell this is correct, but I am no expert and do not pretend to be one.


----------



## x RELIC x

sonic defender said:


> No I had the E12 at full on high gain, I don't remember it being loud at all. What I meant is that if you have very demanding files playing, they demand more from the amplifier so assuming a user was happy with the volume and sound quality, all else being equal (including listening SPL), an amp built to supply 800mw at 32ohm would work less hard and operate cleaner than an amp that supplied say 120mw at the same resistance. At least that has always been my understanding. As you approach the upper operating threshold of an amplifier performance degradation will increase. Hence having a little gas left in the tank isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I either misunderstood this or I am over-simplifying things, but I believe in a nutshell this is correct, but I am no expert and do not pretend to be one.




You are correct about pushing the amp too hard, but I really question whether the db level you are listening to is healthy. The e12 is clean and using high gain with the HE-560 is pushing your hearing to the limits, not the amp. You have to be over 100db at those volumes and that should only be listened to for a maximum of 15 minutes or you seriously risk hearing damage. 

I don't want to de-rail the HA-2 thread but I feel this is important for everyone to be aware of. Please read this brief article on the subject as far too many people are unaware of the mechanisms of the ear and they expose their ears to damage without realizing it until it's too late.

http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/noise-induced-hearing-loss/

Also a quick chart for exposure time to loud sounds. Most MP3 players with easy to drive headphones create volumes of around 120db. Using the e12 on high gain at full volume to the HE-560 is just nuts. Play now, pay later!



Edit: Also, demanding music is usually considered as complex with many instruments, not poorly compressed dynamics. The better the amp the worse a poorly compressed track will sound, no matter the headroom in the amp, and especially at louder volume.


----------



## miceblue

OPPO reps in the beta forums posted power output levels with THD+N numbers. I don't think the performance of the amp of the HA-2 with the listed specs is something you guys need to worry about and the calculations I did earlier should still be well within good reason (as in the amp shouldn't perform poorly even at the provided power outputs).

Usually power output levels are set at 1% THD+N, which in retrospect is still pretty low.


----------



## x RELIC x

miceblue said:


> OPPO reps in the beta forums posted power output levels with THD+N numbers. I don't think the performance of the amp of the HA-2 with the listed specs is something you guys need to worry about and the calculations I did earlier should still be well within good reason (as in the amp shouldn't perform poorly even at the provided power outputs).
> 
> Usually power output levels are set at 1% THD+N, which in retrospect is still pretty low.




Agreed. The issues being discussed are the db levels and the fact that a good amp won't help poorly compressed/produced (dynamically) music. The HA-2 would not be the issue here.


----------



## Sonic Defender

x relic x said:


> You are correct about pushing the amp too hard, but I really question whether the db level you are listening to is healthy. The e12 is clean and using high gain with the HE-560 is pushing your hearing to the limits, not the amp. You have to be over 100db at those volumes and that should only be listened to for a maximum of 15 minutes or you seriously risk hearing damage.
> 
> I don't want to de-rail the HA-2 thread but I feel this is important for everyone to be aware of. Please read this brief article on the subject as far too many people are unaware of the mechanisms of the ear and they expose their ears to damage without realizing it until it's too late.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your concern, and at 46 years old I must admit to being surprised that my hearing is good. I do try to turn things down, but at least my listening sessions are typically quite short by head-fi standards (20 - 40 minutes). I did have my hearing tested about 4 years ago and it was well within the normal limits for my age despite years of loud music, plenty o screaming rock concerts and 30 years of playing the drums. I think in the contemporary discussion, even better recordings are still fairly loud and complex multi instrument recordings are also subjected to brick-wall limiting so that is essentially what I was getting at. Again, the more demanding the music, the more the drivers ask the amp to swing with the dynamic load so my point in mentioning amplitude was more along the lines of the constant high magnitude the amp would have to emulate.


----------



## Tobias89

Can i just ask to reconfirm that when using source "C", which is the audio in, it will be bypassing the dac? i assume that this will be using a 3.5mm stereo cable from the headphone/line out of another device?


----------



## zilch0md

tobias89 said:


> Can i just ask to reconfirm that when using source "C", which is the audio in, it will be bypassing the dac? i assume that this will be using a 3.5mm stereo cable from the headphone/line out of another device?




Yes and yes.


----------



## gixxerwimp

gixxerwimp said:


> Somebody came back to Taiwan from the US with an HA-2 and put it up for sale. I called him a bit too late, as someone was already booked to look at it today. Hopefully that person won't buy it and I can check it out in real life.



Unfortunately for me, that HA-2 was sold. So somebody is enjoying what is likely the first HA-2 in the wild in Taiwan.


----------



## Smarty-pants

They're baaaaaack...
Just peeked at the Oppo webstore and it looks like they are taking pre-orders on
 the HA-2 with an estimated ship date of April 8th.
 Get em while they're hot!
  
  
 http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/


----------



## TheChillburger

Put in my order, can't wait!


----------



## rschoi75

thechillburger said:


> Put in my order, can't wait!


 
 +1.
  
 I heard it briefly at CanJam. It seems like a great blend of sound, size, and price. Right in the goldilocks zone.


----------



## money4me247

quick question, the android/iphone remote on the oppo pm-3 won't work if you have it attached to the ha-2 correct?


----------



## wood1030

I have the iPhione version and the controls DO NOT WORK while connected to the HA-2. I'm pretty sure it's the same for the Android. version too.


----------



## money4me247

can anyone comment on the real world battery life of the ha-2 as a dac/amp when paired with a smartphone? also, is it correct that the ha-2 does not drain the smartphone battery life at all? finally, how long does it take for the ha-2 to charge your phone using the mobile bank and how much charge do you get out of it??
  
 thanks!!!!


----------



## MaHawkma

money4me247 said:


> can anyone comment on the real world battery life of the ha-2 as a dac/amp when paired with a smartphone? also, is it correct that the ha-2 does not drain the smartphone battery life at all? finally, how long does it take for the ha-2 to charge your phone using the mobile bank and how much charge do you get out of it??
> 
> thanks!!!!


 

 I might be able to answer your question in about a week.  I'm going on an extended trip and plan on using the HA-2 exclusively with my iPhone 6 as I travel.
  
 I finally got the time the other day to really play around with it. I can't believe how much these improve my IM-02's when being fed by my iPhone. In my opinion they really pair well together. Then again, this is my first amp/dac combo.. . Anyway, IMHO, if you have an iDevice and look for a good portable amp, I think you should give the HA-2 a strong look.


----------



## NZheadcase

money4me247 said:


> can anyone comment on the real world battery life of the ha-2 as a dac/amp when paired with a smartphone? also, is it correct that the ha-2 does not drain the smartphone battery life at all? finally, how long does it take for the ha-2 to charge your phone using the mobile bank and how much charge do you get out of it??
> 
> thanks!!!!


 
  
 I bring it to work most days. I can get a good 7-hours with it as DAC/Amp paired with iPhone 4S. It will charge the iPhone in about 30 minutes (from 10% batt remaining). 
  
 While running as DAC / AMP I don't believe it draws any charge from the phone. 
  
 A full charge to the iPhone 4s (from about 10% remaining) from the HA-2 will consume one bar from the HA-2. 
  
 YMMV.


----------



## miceblue

money4me247 said:


> can anyone comment on the real world battery life of the ha-2 as a dac/amp when paired with a smartphone? also, is it correct that the ha-2 does not drain the smartphone battery life at all? finally, how long does it take for the ha-2 to charge your phone using the mobile bank and how much charge do you get out of it??
> 
> thanks!!!!


The battery life numbers on the HA-2 specs are basically what I got.

Playing 24/48 music, high gain, loud volume level, driving the M-100. I'd say that's a pretty real world test. 

I got 1.5 charges for my iPhone 4S with a fully-charged HA-2 in about 80 minutes from 0%-100%, but it depends on your device's battery capacity.


----------



## ImmaLizard

HA-2 does not draw battery from my iPhone 5S, but does draw battery from my iPod classic for some reason.


----------



## reddog

miceblue said:


> The battery life numbers on the HA-2 specs are basically what I got.
> 
> Playing 24/48 music, high gain, loud volume level, driving the M-100. I'd say that's a pretty real world test.
> 
> I got 1.5 charges for my iPhone 4S with a fully-charged HA-2 in about 80 minutes from 0%-100%, but it depends on your device's battery capacity.



Thanks for the information on the oppo HA-1, it be appreciated. I have been tempted to.get the HA-2 and the pm-3. But first I need to get another laptop or tablet. My kindle fire HDX only has a micro usb port and using the dac of the HA-2, will be problomatic. But the HA-2 seems to have a lot of bang for the money. Well thanks, hope you have a good time, listening to your jams, may the synergy of the moment, seem like it last forever.


----------



## money4me247

...and may the whispering willows dance in harmony with swirling breeze as you frolick throughout the flower-adorned meadows upon your blissful portable audiophile journey armed with the pm-3 & ha-2!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 ps: thanks for all the answers to my question. anyone here with an android device want to share their experience with the battery of the ha-2? appreciate it!


----------



## reddog

Lol well I need to go getting to loopy my sugar level must be getting low. I wil be back later after some food.


----------



## money4me247

reddog said:


> Lol well I need to go getting to loopy my sugar level must be getting low. I wil be back later after some food.


 
 heh naww bro. i was just feeling poetic! wanted to continue your good vibes


----------



## reddog

money4me247 said:


> heh naww bro. i was just feeling poetic! wanted to continue your good vibes



No problem I am having a great time but need to eat. Good vibes a good. I have been such a cynic that its good to give off good vibes to all, if possible. The study of society, stairing into Nietzsche's void can be draining. I will be back after some soup and humus.


----------



## Tobias89

Anyone did a comparison vs e12a/e12diy regarding the HA2's Amp section only?


----------



## ClieOS

tobias89 said:


> Anyone did a comparison vs e12a/e12diy regarding the HA2's Amp section only?


 
  
 A few things that I have noted between E12A and HA-2 are: First, HA-2 has a lot less gain in comparison, especially in low gain setting. Secondly, while HA-2 doesn't have a bad soundstage per se, E12A definitely has better 3D rendering. Thirdly, E12A has a slightly richer tone, though neither is colored IMO. All and all, I'll say E12A has a slight edge - but it is very slight by all accounts. I'll say they are practically the same level of performance, and belong to the top-tier level among portable amps. As for E12DIY, I'll say it is even slightly better than E12A and HA-2, though it also depends on how it is configured as opamp and buffer choice can make a difference. While E12DIY remains my top choice, I think I can live with either one without any issue.


----------



## Tobias89

clieos said:


> A few things that I have noted between E12A and HA-2 are: First, HA-2 has a lot less gain in comparison, especially in low gain setting. Secondly, while HA-2 doesn't have a bad soundstage per se, E12A definitely has better 3D rendering. Thirdly, E12A has a slightly richer tone, though neither is colored IMO. All and all, I'll say E12A has a slight edge - but it is very slight by all accounts. I'll say they are practically the same level of performance, and belong to the top-tier level among portable amps. As for E12DIY, I'll say it is even slightly better than E12A and HA-2, though it also depends on how it is configured as opamp and buffer choice can make a difference. While E12DIY remains my top choice, I think I can live with either one without any issue.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Mahniex

I am a complete newbie so please bear with me.
I have decided to try and acquire some decent headphone and a dac/amp before my ears give out completely and have ordered an Oppo ha-2 as well as a Sennheiser Hd650 headphone.
I still have some questions after having made my order.
How well does the hd650 pair with the ha-2? Is it loud enough for quiet tracks? I know the hd650 has a 300 phm reistance but it also has a high DPL of around 112dB. Would this be fine together with the ha-2?
I plan to use the pair with my android Samsung Note 3. I have read that with Lollipop the usb audio has been enabled. Does that mean apps such as UAPP(usb audio player pro) are uneccessary and one can use other players such as poweramp? Or do these apps still utilise the Note3's onboard Dac? What about apps such as google music or spotify? Do they go straight to the oppo's Dac or do they go through the Note 3‘s DAC first.
Thanks for your help. The amount I have learnt through these forums is incredible!


----------



## Sonic Defender

immalizard said:


> HA-2 does not draw battery from my iPhone 5S, but does draw battery from my iPod classic for some reason.


 
 What cable are you using between the devices?


----------



## qsk78

I tried this cable today to connect my A15  - does not work 

  
 It works with my pha-3.
  
 is there any other way to connect these two devices?
 I know what OPPO recommends this but it does not look convenient at all
  
 That was the only reason why I have ordered the pha-1a and not HA-2


----------



## all999

HA-2 draw battery from my Note 4 and it makes it warm.


----------



## howdy

clieos said:


> A few things that I have noted between E12A and HA-2 are: First, HA-2 has a lot less gain in comparison, especially in low gain setting. Secondly, while HA-2 doesn't have a bad soundstage per se, E12A definitely has better 3D rendering. Thirdly, E12A has a slightly richer tone, though neither is colored IMO. All and all, I'll say E12A has a slight edge - but it is very slight by all accounts. I'll say they are practically the same level of performance, and belong to the top-tier level among portable amps. As for E12DIY, I'll say it is even slightly better than E12A and HA-2, though it also depends on how it is configured as opamp and buffer choice can make a difference. While E12DIY remains my top choice, I think I can live with either one without any issue.



Being that the iPhone 5s has a fairly nice DAC would it be a better bang for the buck getting the E12diy or E12a over this? I like a wide sound stage a overall full\thick sound! I would only use it with my classic and iPhone.


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> Being that the iPhone 5s has a fairly nice DAC would it be a better bang for the buck getting the E12diy or E12a over this? I like a wide sound stage a overall full\thick sound! I would only use it with my classic and iPhone.


 
  
 Not an iPhone user so I can't really say it from experience, but HA-2's DAC is more capable than any internal DAC used in iPhone -  plus you will be double amping since Lightning connector doesn't give you line-out at all (though the result might still be fairly good and more than acceptable). On paper, I'll say E12DIY / E12A does seems to be better bang for the buck, but HA-2 will be the better choice technically. As for how the two setup compared in real world - well, you will need someone who own both to tell you.


----------



## rickydenim

all999 said:


> HA-2 draw battery from my Note 4 and it makes it warm.


 

 Interesting. I'll keep an eye on mine. I've had mine strapped together in my car and noticed they are warm when I take them out but they are near the window so wasn't suprised. Haven't really noticed any battery drain as yet.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I'm wondering if the iPod battery drain indicates that the DAC section in the iPod is not being bypassed? I'm curious about this as I might resurrect an old iPod Classic with an HA-2.


----------



## all999

http://headfonics.com/2015/04/the-ha-2-dac-by-oppo/


----------



## zilch0md

all999 said:


> http://headfonics.com/2015/04/the-ha-2-dac-by-oppo/


 
  
 Wow!  Thanks for that link.  
  
 I find this review to be so true to my own experience with the HA-2, in every combination I have for which he has commented, that I want to start reading this guy, marcusd, regularly.  
  
 Mike
  
 (I'm still using the Beta 3 prototype of the HA-2, but it's supposed to be the same as the released version.)


----------



## money4me247

all999 said:


> http://headfonics.com/2015/04/the-ha-2-dac-by-oppo/


 
 that was a very solid review!!! thanks for linking. I really enjoyed how he kept the flowery audiophile language to a minimum and focused more on comparisons to other alternatives on the market. much more helpful for consumers than some of the other typical audiophile review that you can't really get much out of as it's hard to gauge the reviewer's preference.


----------



## reddog

all999 said:


> http://headfonics.com/2015/04/the-ha-2-dac-by-oppo/



Thanks for linking to such a rock solid review. From what I have read, the HA-2 is of great value, for the money..


----------



## zilch0md

money4me247 said:


> can anyone comment on the real world battery life of the ha-2 as a dac/amp when paired with a smartphone? also,* is it correct that the ha-2 does not drain the smartphone battery life at all?* finally, how long does it take for the ha-2 to charge your phone using the mobile bank and how much charge do you get out of it??
> 
> thanks!!!!


 
  


Spoiler: Related posts, thus far...






immalizard said:


> HA-2 does not draw battery from my iPhone 5S, but does draw battery from my iPod classic for some reason.


 
  
  


all999 said:


> HA-2 draw battery from my Note 4 and it makes it warm.


 
  
  


rickydenim said:


> Interesting. I'll keep an eye on mine. I've had mine strapped together in my car and noticed they are warm when I take them out but they are near the window so wasn't suprised. Haven't really noticed any battery drain as yet.


 
  
  


sonic defender said:


> I'm wondering if the iPod battery drain indicates that the DAC section in the iPod is not being bypassed? I'm curious about this as I might resurrect an old iPod Classic with an HA-2.


 
  
  


  
@ImmaLizard  Are you using the USB A jack on the HA-2 (selecting "A" on the HA-2's source selection switch) for both your iPhone 5S and your iPod Classic?  Are you using the CCK with either one of them?
  
 It's my understanding, _*and I'm eager to be corrected, if necessary*_, that the HA-2 will_ never_ pull power from any Apple device that's connected via the HA-2's USB A jack - it will only pull _data_ from the USB A jack and it can optionally charge connected iDevices if you press and hold the HA-2's battery check button long enough to illuminate the blue LED.  Note that there's no need to use a CCK to the USB Micro B jack (selecting "B") with iOS devices for playing Hi-Res files with apps like the Onkyo HD player. You can go directly from a Lightning or 30-pin cable to the USB A jack (selecting "A"), where again, no power will ever be pulled from the connected device.  The HA-2's USB A jack only supports "A" as in "Apple" devices.
  
 It's also my understanding (eager to be corrected), that the HA-2 will pull 5V power from anything that's connected to the USB Micro B jack, to charge its own internal battery (whether or not you've selected "B" on the HA-2's source selection switch to use a connected device as a data source) - but _only if _the attached 5V supply can deliver enough amps. (I don't know where the threshold is - 500 mA or more?)  If a USB Micro B-attached device cannot deliver sufficient power, the HA-2, if turned on, will revert to consuming its own internal battery.  Anything capable of powering an OTG USB hard drive, for example, will probably find itself charging the HA-2, when connected to the HA-2's Micro USB B jack.
  
@money4me247  So, to answer your second question, bolded above, if your "smartphone" is an Apple device,* and* you connect it via the HA-2's USB A jack, the HA-2 will not drain the smarphone's battery at all.   If your "smartphone" is truly a small mobile phone, not a larger tablet with OTG support and a larger internal battery, *and* you connect it via the HA-2's USB Micro B jack, I think you'd still find that the HA-2 will not pull any power from the smartphone - simply because the smartphone cannot supply enough current.
  
@HasturTheYellow I'd love to get clarification on this.  
  
@miceblue Can you add/correct anything?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## marcusd

zilch0md said:


> Wow!  Thanks for that link.
> 
> I find this review to be so true to my own experience with the HA-2, in every combination I have for which he has commented, that I want to start reading this guy, marcusd, regularly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Mike for the feedback and I am glad you got some synergy with my thoughts on the HA-2. I am also glad my phone is the Z Ultra hehe, makes the HA-2 seem somewhat compact


----------



## marcusd

money4me247 said:


> that was a very solid review!!! thanks for linking. I really enjoyed how he kept the flowery audiophile language to a minimum and focused more on comparisons to other alternatives on the market. much more helpful for consumers than some of the other typical audiophile review that you can't really get much out of as it's hard to gauge the reviewer's preference.


 
  
  
 You see I am very indecisive when I am travelling, I can never figure out what combination I want to bring with me on a vacation, sometimes my reviews are like reminder notes haha  Thanks again buddy!


----------



## marcusd

reddog said:


> Thanks for linking to such a rock solid review. From what I have read, the HA-2 is of great value, for the money..


 
  
 Personally I think Oppo really have got this thing nailed for value for money, even the HA-1 does more for the price than most other desktops.


----------



## Podster

So it's easily worth $240.00 more than the Topping NX2?


----------



## money4me247

podster said:


> So it's easily worth $240.00 more than the Topping NX2?


 
 read that the topping nx2 picks up EMI noise. hard to say though, doubt many people have both. spec-wise the ha-2 looks a lot stronger in all areas (better dac chip, more powerful amplifier, larger battery) except weight. of course with all things audio, diminishing returns as you move up the price ladder.


----------



## reddog

marcusd said:


> Personally I think Oppo really have got this thing nailed for value for money, even the HA-1 does more for the price than most other desktops.



I have thought about getting the HA-1 too, so I can have another balanced amp. And the fact, that it has a dac too, is icing on the cake.


----------



## Podster

money4me247 said:


> read that the topping nx2 picks up EMI noise. hard to say though, doubt many people have both. spec-wise the ha-2 looks a lot stronger in all areas (better dac chip, more powerful amplifier, larger battery) except weight. of course with all things audio, diminishing returns as you move up the price ladder.


 
 Ah yes, I have not had an EMI problem however I don't use mine with my phone. I was also un-aware of the thing being balanced? Is it dual mini jack or mini XLR? Guess I need to go back and read up on this thing! I did test the DAC through my iPad in my office at work and did not have any interference with it but once again it's not my phone. Just looking to get a little more edumacated in this discussion thread


----------



## money4me247

podster said:


> Ah yes, I have not had an EMI problem however I don't use mine with my phone. I was also un-aware of the thing being balanced? Is it dual mini jack or mini XLR? Guess I need to go back and read up on this thing! I did test the DAC through my iPad in my office at work and did not have any interference with it but once again it's not my phone. Just looking to get a little more edumacated in this discussion thread




red dog is talkin abt the ha1 destop amp/dac, i dont think the ha2 is balanced.


----------



## Mahniex

I plan to use the Oppo HA-2 with my android Samsung Note 3. I have read that with Lollipop the usb audio has been enabled. Does that mean apps such as UAPP(usb audio player pro) are uneccessary and one can use other players such as poweramp? Or do these apps still utilise the Note3's onboard Dac? What about apps such as google music or spotify? Do they go straight to the oppo's Dac or do they go through the Note 3‘s DAC first?


----------



## reddog

money4me247 said:


> red dog is talkin abt the ha1 destop amp/dac, i dont think the ha2 is balanced.



Yea the HA-2 is not balanced, unfortunately.


----------



## reddog

mahniex said:


> I plan to use the Oppo HA-2 with my android Samsung Note 3. I have read that with Lollipop the usb audio has been enabled. Does that mean apps such as UAPP(usb audio player pro) are uneccessary and one can use other players such as poweramp? Or do these apps still utilise the Note3's onboard Dac? What about apps such as google music or spotify? Do they go straight to the oppo's Dac or do they go through the Note 3‘s DAC first?



Good question, I am a noobie and did not know lollipop was the name usb audio.


----------



## money4me247

lollipop is the name of the latest android OS. it means that your phone will be able to use otg usb out for all programs, so you can use any media player u wld like w the ha2's dac. 

however, the caveat i believe is that android and ios may have compatibility issues w ultra high rez files. (shld not be a problem for most ppl). you may need to use specific apps to get 24bit depth 92 sampling rate type files to play w.o downsampling. may also play to dsd type formats. all doable for android, but may need a specific app. currently do not believe its doable w iOs

anyone more knowledgeable on the subject plz feel free to correct me if im wrong


----------



## CarmenC

money4me247 said:


> lollipop is the name of the latest android OS. it means that your phone will be able to use otg usb out for all programs, so you can use any media player u wld like w the ha2's dac.
> 
> however, the caveat i believe is that android and ios may have compatibility issues w ultra high rez files. (shld not be a problem for most ppl). you may need to use specific apps to get 24bit depth 92 sampling rate type files to play w.o downsampling. may also play to dsd type formats. all doable for android, but may need a specific app. currently do not believe its doable w iOs
> 
> anyone more knowledgeable on the subject plz feel free to correct me if im wrong



Onkyo HD Player for iOS will not only play DSD, it will upsample all files to DSD2x if you set it that way.
The Hi res options are an in app purchase.


----------



## Podster

money4me247 said:


> red dog is talkin abt the ha1 destop amp/dac, i dont think the ha2 is balanced.


 
 My apologies money4, moving from thread to thread too fasttoday


----------



## Scorpion667

How do I control the volume with the device in my pocket? I imagine resting the device on the lightning to USB cable is not a good idea, but neither is the inability to access my volume, which can render me deaf. 
  
 Not sure what Oppo was thinking here. I was JUST about to pull the trigger before I noticed that
  
 [edit] It's even worse than I thought!!! The headphone out is on the opposite side of the LOD cable, meaning you're forced to rest the device on the flimsy lightning to usb cable when you put it in your pocket. The only thing keeping that USB port in place is a bit of solder and two clips on to a circuit board. People are bending aluminium framed iPhone's in their pockets, I can't even imagine what would happen to a USB port when resting 300 grams (iPhone 5s+ HA2) on it inside your jeans pocket. 300g+gravity+ walking + fitted jean pocket = good night sweet prince
  
 I think the design is brilliant otherwise, I loved the sound at TAVES when I auditioned it. That's a MASSIVE deal breaker though.


----------



## money4me247

get a right angle usb cable. problem solved. that's what i did


----------



## Scorpion667

money4me247 said:


> get a right angle usb cable. problem solved. that's what i did


 

 Alleviates the problem, doesn't fix it. Still 300 grams resting on a USB-A and Lightning connector. It is what it is


----------



## money4me247

scorpion667 said:


> Alleviates the problem, doesn't fix it. Still 300 grams resting on a USB-A and Lightning connector. It is what it is




mmm sure, i hear ur concerns, but i believe every portable slim dac/amp combo uses this design with usb on one end and audio out on the other. i dont think there's enough room to have all the jacks on one side.

if the lightening connector is what's bothering you, then get a right angle adapter for for the headphone out & put it in your pocket the other way.

not rly much else to do abt it bc it seems like how all portable dac/amps are designed. u can look into asparti dac/amp which is so small & light that weight or connectors shouldn't make a difference. hope u find what u r lookin for.


----------



## avraham

I am using a SanDisk Media Drive, at times, with my iPhone 5S into HA-2 powering PM-3.  Its a small battery powered hard drive with its own Wi-Fi.  About 2 inches square and about 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## miceblue

Oops. Misread the post.


----------



## zilch0md

reddog said:


> Yea the HA-2 is not balanced, unfortunately.




There are a lot of well-heeled Head-Fi members who are very happy with some very expensive desktop amps that don't offer balanced output.





scorpion667 said:


> Alleviates the problem, doesn't fix it. Still 300 grams resting on a USB-A and Lightning connector. It is what it is




Whoa! That cable is expensive!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/F-S-Venture-Craft-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-L-shaped-Short-V7LJ2A/271821144501


----------



## money4me247

zilch0md said:


> There are a lot of well-heeled Head-Fi members who are very happy with some very expensive desktop amps that don't offer balanced output.
> Whoa! That cable is expensive!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F-S-Venture-Craft-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-L-shaped-Short-V7LJ2A/271821144501


 
 unicorn tears really adds a lot of extra costs to cable manufacturing


----------



## Smarty-pants

zilch0md said:


> There are a lot of well-heeled Head-Fi members who are very happy with some very expensive desktop amps that don't offer balanced output.
> Whoa! That cable is expensive!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F-S-Venture-Craft-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-L-shaped-Short-V7LJ2A/271821144501


 

 If I had an iPhone I would be tempted to buy THIS and just break off the key chain thingy and use the cable.


----------



## all999

In case anyone need longer usb cable, it's available here - https://www.yoctopuce.com/EN/products/usb-cables/usb-otg-microb-microb-20


----------



## HasturTheYellow

HA-2 units should be in stock on April 15th. You can pre-order them on our website.


----------



## TheChillburger

My unit should be in tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## kawaivpc1

How does this unit sound to you guys? is it better than Meridian Explorer 2 and Geek Out 1000?


----------



## rschoi75

Just got notification that mine has shipped. Looks like it's going to be a good weekend!


----------



## gixxerwimp

Demo units of both the HA-2 and PM-3 are now in the store here in Taipei. Will head down for a listen after work.
  
 HA-2: NT$12,500 = US$402
 PM-3: NT$15,500 = US$498
  
 Pretty competitive pricing compared to US domestic prices at the current exchange rate.
  
 Edit: Actually, I just realized the HA-2 is not priced competitively. Duty on "active" electronics is high in Taiwan. The headphones are "passive" and so don't suffer the increase.


----------



## gixxerwimp

So I had a listen to the HA-2 (and PM-3). Worked fine with my Note 3 using Poweramp and Onkyo HF Player. HFP played all but 1 of the free DSD tracks I downloaded from justlisten.nativedsd.com over Easter weekend (DSD128 dsf and DSD256 dsf/dff). UAPP (trial) only managed to play one of the tracks, giving "Error decoding!" that I got when trying to play them without a USB DAC attached for all the others. I also had to reinstall it to continue trying as the "demo limit" ran out before I got the the 1 file that would play. Not impressed.
  
 The HA-2 drove the HE-500 quite well (I'm using it as my reference for "driveability" as I'm planning to buy ZMF x Vibro). On high gain, I got a reasonable sound level at 3~3.5. Above 4 was too loud for me, and the distortion started to get noticeable. Cranked to 5, it was VERY loud and unlistenable due to the distortion. On low gain, 4 was a reasonable volume, and 5 was almost loud enough for LOUD, but not quite. The bass boost sounded too muddy to me and I probably wouldn't use it.
  
 I used the VOOC USB cable provided to connect my Note 3 to the Type A socket on the HA-2 to charge my phone. It went from 39% to 58% in the 30 min(?) I spent listening to the HE-500s driven by the HA-1 from foobar on a PC.
  
 The HA-1 maybe/possibly/probably sounded a bit more controlled and open, but in the store environment with traffic going past and AC running, it was pretty hard to be sure. My ears aren't golden enough to hear the differences between DACs and amps, except in extreme cases like driving HE-500/560s with my phone. Basically, the HA-2 passed my test of not sounding significantly worse than the HA-1. I'm trying to choose between the HA-2 and the micro-iDSD.
  
 It's a tough call. More features and power in the iFi, arguably a better DAC, but I can't hear it to compare. The form factor of the HA-2 wins hands down over the micro iDSD, and weighs half as much.
  
 PM-1s on the Ω stand

  
 HA-2 looks very nice. PM-2 in white, not so much (to my eyes).

  
 Will post PM-3 impressions in the appropriate thread.


----------



## argustimewas

I ordered an HA-2 on 26th March and I've just received a call that it's available for me to collect from the dealer today, 9th April. I'll be dropping in tomorrow to pick it up. Thought this info would be helpful to others in the UK with one on order.


----------



## money4me247

lol i like the white color!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Should get my HA-2 today. Will be interested to see on a longer period with it if it can replace my DF 1.2 - the DF form factor is just so perfect for my use (paired with Android phone). I like the quick charging and power bank features of the Oppo though, so it does have some advantages for my use-case. Agree with the above post about the bass boost feature, bass sounded muddy and boomy with it, I certainly won't be using it.


----------



## Gr8Desire

Got new Oppo HA-2 this morning.  

 Elegant design.  Solid construction.  Battery is doing well.  DAC and amp sound fine to me - but I prefer solid state amps.

 Good results with 32 ohm DT 990 and DT 770 via iPhone 6 lightning-to-USB digital out.    

 Probably not enough power to drive my Hifiman HE-560.  Currently cranked to full volume in quiet room.   _Should I be surprised?_  I am a tad disappointed.


----------



## Gr8Desire

zilch0md said:


> There are a lot of well-heeled Head-Fi members who are very happy with some very expensive desktop amps that don't offer balanced output.
> Whoa! That cable is expensive!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F-S-Venture-Craft-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-L-shaped-Short-V7LJ2A/271821144501


 

 Expensive is not the word I used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    

 I will buy some spare monoprice-class cables and maybe an iPad for the same money.


----------



## miceblue

gr8desire said:


> Probably not enough power to drive my Hifiman HE-560.  Currently cranked to full volume in quiet room.   _[COLOR=4B0082]Should I be surprised?[/COLOR]_  I am a tad disappointed.



I'd be surprised. Are you listening on high gain and with a super quiet music track or something?


----------



## Gr8Desire

Hi Gain


miceblue said:


> I'd be surprised. Are you listening on high gain and with a super quiet music track or something?


 

 High gain is an absolute necessity.  Classical music test.  At 50% volume with DT 990 32 ohm and at 100% with HE-560.

 For reference: I listen to HE-560 at about 50% volume with Oppo HA-1 amp.


----------



## Gr8Desire

gr8desire said:


> Hi Gain
> 
> High gain is an absolute necessity.  Classical music test.  At 50% volume with DT 990 32 ohm and at 100% with HE-560.
> 
> For reference: I listen to HE-560 at about 50% volume with Oppo HA-1 amp.


 

 Tried: iPhone 6 analog audio out, bypassing Oppo HA-2 DAC, is marginally louder and generally sounds better - still at 100% volume on both devices.

 After a long wait, I think my HA-2 is going to have to be returned on day 1.   

 Dang!


----------



## TheChillburger

Just got my HA-2 in, listening to it now. So far so good!


----------



## miceblue

gr8desire said:


> gr8desire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gain
> ...



That's pretty strange. My 88 dB SPL/mW, 669-ohm AKG K240 Monitor headphone gets plenty loud for me with the HA-2 on high gain, maximum digital volume, and level 4 analogue volume as a PC USB soundcard as well as a USB DAC with my iPhone with some of my quietest music tracks. I'd say the K240 Monitor is a tougher load for the HA-2 compared to the HE-560 because as I mentioned earlier, the HA-2 is voltage limited due to the battery. Analogue volume level 5 is too loud for me in a quiet room and volume 2.5 is about my comfortable listening volume level.

Low gain, maximum digital volume, level 5 analogue volume is still pretty loud for me and for not-as-quiet music, I would probably never use high gain.



Spoiler: Math, for the fun of it



As per OPPO's official specifications:
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx
300 mW into 16 Ohm, or 2.19 Vrms voltage output, 136.93 mA current output
220 mW into 32 Ohm, or 2.65 Vrms, 82.91 mA current output
30 mW into 300 Ohm, or 3 Vrms voltage output, 10 mA current output

So 136.93 mA is the maximum current the HA-2 can deliver, and 3 Vrms is the maximum voltage the HA-2 can deliver



AKG K240 Monitor's official sensitivity rating
88 dB SPL @ 1 mW

My measured impedance rating: 669-Ohms

P = I * V
P = Vrms^2 / R
0.001 W = Vrms^2 / 669-ohms
0.8179 = Vrms

0.001 W = 0.8179 Vrms * I
I = 1.22 mA

Voltage limited to 3 Vrms, so how much maximum power can be outputted into a 669-ohm load?
P = (3 Vrms)^2 / 669-ohms = 0.01345 W or 13.45 mW

13.45 mW = 1 mW * 2^x
13.45 = 2^x
log(13.34) = x * log(2)
x = 3.74

88 dB SPL + 3 dB SPL * 3.74 = 99.22 dB SPL maximum loudness


Remember that the HA-2 can get the HE-560 to 108 dB SPL. So yes, the K240 Monitor is a more difficult headphone for the HA-2 to drive.


----------



## Gr8Desire

miceblue said:


> That's pretty strange. My 88 dB SPL/mW, 669-ohm AKG K240 Monitor headphone gets plenty loud for me with the HA-2 on high gain, maximum digital volume, and level 4 analogue volume as a PC USB soundcard as well as a USB DAC with my iPhone with some of my quietest music tracks. I'd say the K240 Monitor is a tougher load for the HA-2 compared to the HE-560 because as I mentioned earlier, the HA-2 is voltage limited due to the battery. Analogue volume level 5 is too loud for me in a quiet room and volume 2.5 is about my comfortable listening volume level.
> 
> Low gain, maximum digital volume, level 5 analogue volume is still pretty loud for me and for not-as-quiet music, I would probably never use high gain.


 
 The HE-560 is unlike other phones I have owned. Up to mid-level volume I perceive increases to be mostly in the mid-range. After that, increased volume seems to fill in the lower and upper ranges without increasing the mid-range by very much.  Is this true for all planars, all HE-560s or just my obviously power hungry pair? I would love to hear some other opinions.

 Right now I am at the volume level with the HA-2 that has mid-range levels loud enough but I think there is more low and high range ro be heard with just a bit more power. Either way, both my iPhone 6 and HA-2 volume controls are at or very near 100%.


----------



## howdy

gr8desire said:


> The HE-560 is unlike other phones I have owned. Up to mid-level volume I perceive increases to be mostly in the mid-range. After that, increased volume seems to fill in the lower and upper ranges without increasing the mid-range by very much.  Is this true for all planars, all HE-560s or just my obviously power hungry pair? I would love to hear some other opinions.
> 
> 
> Right now I am at the volume level with the HA-2 that has mid-range levels loud enough but I think there is more low and high range ro be heard with just a bit more power. Either way, both my iPhone 6 and HA-2 volume controls are at or very near 100%.



Take a look at the sound blaster E5 AMP\DAC that will have plenty of power for you. I have the 400i and they benefit greatly from more power!


----------



## money4me247

gr8desire said:


> Got new Oppo HA-2 this morning. Elegant design.  Solid construction.  Battery is doing well.  DAC and amp sound fine to me - but I prefer solid state amps. Good results with 32 ohm DT 990 and DT 770 via iPhone 6 lightning-to-USB digital out. Probably not enough power to drive my Hifiman HE-560.  Currently cranked to full volume in quiet room.   _Should I be surprised?_  I am a tad disappointed.


 
 Got my new HA-2 this morning as well. Very happy with it's performance.
  
 For the HE-560 + HA-2 pairing, I actually found it drove it quite well. I had to use high gain as well, but only 75% volume on the Samsung Galaxy S5 when HA-2's volume pot is maxed. More than enough wiggle room for me to consider that the pairing works fine. a bit different on my normal digital/analog settings, but just as a point of reference. ymmv of course that's chill.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Got mine just now...

Regards the HE-560 pairing - it's possible there are variances to the sensitivity. Certainly various members who measured their HE-6 found quote a bit of variance (one would hope there is less variance in the newer 560 and more current HE-6 though).


----------



## money4me247

nztechfreak said:


> Got mine just now...
> 
> Regards the HE-560 pairing - it's possible there are variances to the sensitivity. Certainly various members who measured their HE-6 found quote a bit of variance (one would hope there is less variance in the newer 560 and more current HE-6 though).


 
 true that. the he-560 is 50 ohms +/- 8 ohms. also, people have different listening volume preferences.


----------



## ecoman

I received my HA-2 today.  Before I purchased it, I emailed Oppo and they said it would be compatible with my iPod Classic 160 GB firmware 2.0.4 and I could bypass the DAC in the iPod using the USB connection.  wood1030 also confirmed that his iPod with that same firmware worked in an earlier post on page 37 of this thread, and he posted a picture on that page showing the HA-2 as recognized in the Settings>About screen from the iPod.  I tried the same thing and it did not work on my iPod.  I don't know why his worked and mine didn't, maybe he has a different model with a different serial number.  My serial is MC297LL.  Also, I can't get the fourth click spot in the Settings>About mode to show up on my iPod.  Mine has only three spots.  The HA-2 also does not bypass the DAC on my iPad 3.  You can connect the two using the USB connection, but the volume on the iPad still controls the output to the HA-2.  The instruction booklet that comes with the HA-2 says it is only compatible with the iPad 4.  I'm disappointed and will return it, since my goal was to bypass the iPod DAC.  The iPod 7th gen DAC is too bright and has too much digital glare for my taste.  I still prefer the warmer sound from my iPod 5.5 gen with the Wolfson chip, although it is showing signs of being on its last legs.


----------



## money4me247

ecoman said:


> I received my HA-2 today.  Before I purchased it, I emailed Oppo and they said it would be compatible with my iPod Classic 160 GB firmware 2.0.4 and I could bypass the DAC in the iPod using the USB connection.  wood1030 also confirmed that his iPod with that same firmware worked in an earlier post on page 37 of this thread, and he posted a picture on that page showing the HA-2 as recognized in the Settings>About screen from the iPod.  I tried the same thing and it did not work on my iPod.  I don't know why his worked and mine didn't, maybe he has a different model with a different serial number.  My serial is MC297LL.  Also, I can't get the fourth click spot in the Settings>About mode to show up on my iPod.  Mine has only three spots.  The HA-2 also does not bypass the DAC on my iPad 3.  You can connect the two using the USB connection, but the volume on the iPad still controls the output to the HA-2.  The instruction booklet that comes with the HA-2 says it is only compatible with the iPad 4.  I'm disappointed and will return it, since my goal was to bypass the iPod DAC.  The iPod 7th gen DAC is too bright and has too much digital glare for my taste.  I still prefer the warmer sound from my iPod 5.5 gen with the Wolfson chip, although it is showing signs of being on its last legs.


 
 the ability to control digital volume with the ha-2 is a feature. the sound still gets processed by the dac. as long as you are getting sound out of the ha-2's headphone out in A/B position, you are getting pure ha-2 dac playback. dunno about your ipod though, don't own one.


----------



## wood1030

ecoman said:


> I received my HA-2 today.  Before I purchased it, I emailed Oppo and they said it would be compatible with my iPod Classic 160 GB firmware 2.0.4 and I could bypass the DAC in the iPod using the USB connection.  wood1030 also confirmed that his iPod with that same firmware worked in an earlier post on page 37 of this thread, and he posted a picture on that page showing the HA-2 as recognized in the Settings>About screen from the iPod.  I tried the same thing and it did not work on my iPod.  I don't know why his worked and mine didn't, maybe he has a different model with a different serial number.  My serial is MC297LL.  Also, I can't get the fourth click spot in the Settings>About mode to show up on my iPod.  Mine has only three spots.  The HA-2 also does not bypass the DAC on my iPad 3.  You can connect the two using the USB connection, but the volume on the iPad still controls the output to the HA-2.  The instruction booklet that comes with the HA-2 says it is only compatible with the iPad 4.  I'm disappointed and will return it, since my goal was to bypass the iPod DAC.  The iPod 7th gen DAC is too bright and has too much digital glare for my taste.  I still prefer the warmer sound from my iPod 5.5 gen with the Wolfson chip, although it is showing signs of being on its last legs.


 

 PM sent


----------



## NZtechfreak

Brief listen now, it's been a while since I've used DAC and amp with my phone that works outside of UAPP - quite refreshing. 

Same impression as before with the bass boost mode, not for me. Increases quantity, reduces quality. 

The included USB OTG cable not particularly practical though, the TTVJ one I have is much better being right angled at each end. Can easily pocket it with the phone with the TTVJ cable at the bottom. 

Can see myself using it as a portable charging bank from time to time, the rapid charging is really nice for this use case. Seldom carried my single-purpose charging bank around with me before, but having this feature in a device that I will often be carrying around for something else it's actually likely to be a lot more useful.


----------



## money4me247

How do you guys stack the HA-2? volume knob on the left or right? I find the volume knob on the left is more comfy w/ the leather on the left side as I usually hold my phone left-handed, but the volume number indicator and volume light is more visible if the volume knob is on the right. pictures if any please 
  
 edit: I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 so the phone is bigger than the HA-2.


----------



## rschoi75

I received mine today as well, and I'm very happy with the performance I'm getting out of it. 
  
 I'm using an iPhone 6 + Tidal as the source, and I have to say that this combo has been pretty spectacular with all the headphones I've tried so far. 
 It even drives the HD650 quite admirably. Sonic signature seems to be slightly on the warm side of neutral; just barely. 
  
 My first impressions are extremely positive so far.


----------



## DukeW

I just went the rounds looking for something to use with an iPod classic w the 30 pin connector.
The amp/DACs will only work as amps, there's no easy digital out capability on the old iPod .
It does have a line out, that you can get with a $10 FiiO adapter, it bypasses the volume and EQ circuits and delivers a clean analog signal.
I sent that into a FiiO E6, and the sound is greatly improved. 

The whole shebang cost under $40 and weighs 16 gm, a tenth of the amp/DACs, Easy to carry.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *NZtechfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The included USB OTG cable not particularly practical though, the TTVJ one I have is much better being right angled at each end. Can easily pocket it with the phone with the TTVJ cable at the bottom.


 
  
 Is this the one? http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Nightscout_TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Cable_p/ttvj000001.htm

  
 What phone are you using? Do you have the short or long? It says the red end is for the phone. I didn't know OTG cables had device specific ends. I just grabbed the stock cable and plugged it in at random when I tried the HA-2 last night in the store.


----------



## NotaLefty

Would I be better off going with a portable amp/dac like the HA-2 with my Note 4 or getting a DAP like the iBasso DX50 for my IEM's?


----------



## qsk78

notalefty said:


> Would I be better off going with a portable amp/dac like the HA-2 with my Note 4 or getting a DAP like the iBasso DX50 for my IEM's?


 
 I had the DX50 / DX90 in the past. OPPO HA-2 will outperform both.


----------



## NZtechfreak

gixxerwimp said:


> Is this the one? http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Nightscout_TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Cable_p/ttvj000001.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What phone are you using? Do you have the short or long? It says the [COLOR=FF0000]red[/COLOR] end is for the phone. I didn't know OTG cables had device specific ends. I just grabbed the stock cable and plugged it in at random when I tried the HA-2 last night in the store.




Yes, that is the one (short). 

For a cable to be recognised as an OTG cable, and therefore to trigger host mode in the handset, the pins are altered (I forget the specifics, one pin is shorted, or something like that). I think they have done that to both terminations in the Oppo cable, as I spent a minute looking for a way to discern the end to connect to the phone, couldn't find any indication and just randomly plugged it in.


----------



## NZtechfreak

notalefty said:


> Would I be better off going with a portable amp/dac like the HA-2 with my Note 4 or getting a DAP like the iBasso DX50 for my IEM's?




I prefer using my phone as a transport, but you can argue either way depending on your use case. Things I like about using a smartphone this way, rather than carrying a separate DAP: no hokey UI, ability to use apps like Spotify/Tidal/DS Audio (for my NAS), ability to use with my laptop and work computer, not having to concern myself with what DAC and implementation a manufacturer has used when it comes time to buy my next phone (although granted a DAP will also do that for you).


----------



## Gr8Desire

miceblue said:


> That's pretty strange. My 88 dB SPL/mW, 669-ohm AKG K240 Monitor headphone gets plenty loud for me with the HA-2 on high gain, maximum digital volume, and level 4 analogue volume as a PC USB soundcard as well as a USB DAC with my iPhone with some of my quietest music tracks. I'd say the K240 Monitor is a tougher load for the HA-2 compared to the HE-560 because as I mentioned earlier, the HA-2 is voltage limited due to the battery. Analogue volume level 5 is too loud for me in a quiet room and volume 2.5 is about my comfortable listening volume level.
> 
> Low gain, maximum digital volume, level 5 analogue volume is still pretty loud for me and for not-as-quiet music, I would probably never use high gain.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the detail.  _Are these are DC calculations?_

I get the impression something is missing.   The HE-6 planar headphones have DC resistance of 50 Ω yet most people seem happiest with speaker amps.  

 In there some type of AC impedance change with planar phones that means they need to be amped differently?

 Or do they need higher voltage?  Some portable headphone amps tout output of 7V or higher.


----------



## TheChillburger

My HA-2 drives my Alpha Dogs, HE400i, and HD600 well beyond comfortable listening levels. What a beastly little device. Going to be nice to not have to lug my O2 / ODAC stack to work


----------



## Uberzone

Maybe someone compared HA-2 vs Herus?


----------



## rschoi75

I had a great listening session last night with this set up here: 
 iPhone 6 > Tidal > Oppo HA-2 > Noble K10
  
 It makes a nice and tidy little stack with the iphone 6. Dimensions are pretty close, but I think it would do better with an iphone 5/5s or touch 5g. 
  
 The music coming out of this combo sounds on par with an Astell & Kern AK100ii + K10's. Clean, crisp, airy, and tight. Like a brisk morning walk after a night of rain. I love it. 
 Excellent Hi-Fi sound for a Mid-Fi price (the amp, not the ciem's). I'm seriously tempted to sell the AK100ii that I own, and go out and buy an ipod touch 5g so that I can free up my phone for texts/calls, and pocket the cash difference in price. 
  
 Very nice job Oppo. I think you guys have an outstanding product here.


----------



## money4me247

nztechfreak said:


> I prefer using my phone as a transport, but you can argue either way depending on your use case. Things I like about using a smartphone this way, rather than carrying a separate DAP: no hokey UI, ability to use apps like Spotify/Tidal/DS Audio (for my NAS), ability to use with my laptop and work computer, not having to concern myself with what DAC and implementation a manufacturer has used when it comes time to buy my next phone (although granted a DAP will also do that for you).


 
 +1. makes so much more sense to me to get a portable dac/amp rather than a dap that will be out of date in an year or so. so much more flexible.


----------



## money4me247

uberzone said:


> Maybe someone compared HA-2 vs Herus?


 
 I have both the Herus & HA-2 and I just recently updated my Oppo PM-3 review w/ impressions (currently in progress though, so may be subject to change). Full PM-3 review in my signature, Ctrl+F to "Portable amp/dac" to just skip down to the Herus and HA-2.
  


Spoiler: quoted portion of the review



[size=14.9499998092651px]Portable Amp/Dacs: I tested the PM-3 with the Resonessence Herus and Oppo HA-2 individually on my S5 and laptop. Greatly enjoyed both pairings and they were adequate to drive the PM-3 without any noticeable clipping. Improved detail resolution and sound stage with both the Herus and HA-2. Precision of the imaging is stellar on both portable devices. The Herus has a brighter presentation than the rest of the dacs I own. This pairing can help improve the treble clarity and sharpness of the PM-3 without any excessive edginess. The Herus would be a good match if the treble presentation is too smooth or recessed for your personal tastes or if you like to subtly dial down the warmth in the sound signature. The PM-3's tuning and presentation prevents the sound from ever getting piercing or strident even with a bright dac. Link to the head-fi Herus thread here. I am still getting familiar with the HA-2; may comment in more detail on its sound later. Initial impressions are extremely positive and I feel that it is a great pairing for the PM-3. So far, the HA-2 does not appear to significantly alter the PM-3's overall sound signature to my ears, but it does improved the overall clarity throughout the frequency response. I immediately noticed improved sub-bass quality, deeper lower frequency extension, and better defined solid bass impact with the HA-2. The HA-2 is more revealing of subtle micro-details in the texture and improved the overall tonality with a realistic weight and presence to the notes. The bass boost feature provides an extremely clean bass 5dB boost frequencies below 100 Hz that tapers to 500 Hz. There is no muddiness or bleeding into the rest of the frequency response. You actually cannot hear a difference in the sound at all with bass boost on/off if you play music that does not have any notes below 500 Hz. I normally have the HA-2 set on low gain, no bass boost, volume pot at 1-2 out of 5 with the S5's volume maxed out. The HA-2 can even drive my HE-560 without any clipping to my preferred listening levels (maxed out volume on the S5 with analog volume pot at 2-3 out of 5 on high gain). Do note that precise volume-matching was a lot harder to do here with the Herus on the S5 having large volume steps, while the HA-2 allows extremely precise fine-tuning of volume levels with the combination of the Sabre dac chip's bit-perfect internal digital volume control and analog volume pot. There is no digital signal processor in the HA-2 and the bass boost is performed by pure analog audio circuits for a clean signal path. Link for HA-2 head-fi thread here.[/size]


----------



## miceblue

mandrake50 said:


> Does the Apple USB input NOT draw power so that it will not be a problem for iPads etc with restricted power out of the USB.
> I don't use Apple anything, but using the internal battery would be good for insuring clean power to the DAC/amp.
> 
> If this doesn't work the way I hope, what is the real differences between the two US inputs?





gixxerwimp said:


> Is this the one? http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Nightscout_TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Cable_p/ttvj000001.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What phone are you using? Do you have the short or long? It says the [COLOR=FF0000]red[/COLOR] end is for the phone. I didn't know OTG cables had device specific ends. I just grabbed the stock cable and plugged it in at random when I tried the HA-2 last night in the store.



I received confirmation from OPPO Digital about these things:


> When connected to a PC, the HA-2 draws power from the PC. The power is used to operate the circuits and charge the battery. You will see the charging indicators blink if the battery is not already fully charged.
> 
> *When connected to an Android device using the supplied USB Micro B cable, the HA-2 does not draw power from the mobile device. If it is connected using a common OTG dongle, the HA-2 will not know that it is connected to a mobile device and will try to draw power.*
> 
> ...










gr8desire said:


> Thanks for the detail.  _Are these are DC calculations?_
> 
> [COLOR=A52A2A]I get the impression something is missing.[/COLOR]   The HE-6 planar headphones have DC resistance of 50 Ω yet most people seem happiest with speaker amps.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing they're DC calculations, yeah.

The HE-6 is a different beast all together. I don't expect the HA-2 to drive them well at all because they legitimately require a powerful amplifier that, until recently, most headphone amps didn't deliver more than 1 W of power output. The HE-6 is an extremely inefficient headphone, probably the least efficient one I've ever seen and requires 19.69 mW of power (1.018 Vrms, 19.34 mA) at 53-ohms to reach 90 dB SPL according to Innerfidelity's measurements, 1.26 W (8.17 Vrms, 144.51 mA) to reach 108 dB SPL.

Planar magnetic headphones are purely resistive because they contain no inductive elements unlike a cone driver. I don't think there's some AC stuff we need to worry about here....AC is far more dangerous to work with than DC. Only in an AC-powered DAC and/or amplifier would we need to worry about AC, but since the HA-2 is run on batteries, that only outputs DC.

What portable amps output 7 V or higher? I'm guessing it's a balanced amplifier. The FiiO E12 handles up to < 8 Vp-p, or 5.302 Vrms, which quite frankly already outputs more voltage through a singled-ended connection than any of Sony's portable balanced headphone amps.

As for speaker amps, I don't buy that argument. I've listened to the HE-4 on normal headphone amps as well as Emotiva speaker amps and although the Emotivas did indeed sound better, I also heard the same benefits on a really efficient, easy to drive, V-MODA M-100. I think any benefit from a speaker amp would be from a better amplifier design, not the power output necessarily. I've already mentioned that I heard no appreciable difference between my Geek Out 450 (2.68 Vrms) and 1000 (4.272 Vrms) using the HE-560 and I got plenty of volume wiggle room with the GO450 and I'd expect that for the HA-2 too since it outputs a similar voltage level.

If anything, the speaker amp made the listening experience worse overall because it has so much power output that it made the volume knob pretty much useless to use even with 50% digital volume and losing bit depth through the DAC, as is to be expected of any powerful amplifier. The owner of the speaker amp eventually sold it exactly because of that after reading numerous statements around hi-fi websites saying that speaker amps really make planar magnetic headphones "shine."

Anyway, this is getting a bit off topic. XD


----------



## NZtechfreak

Interesting comment about volume control in the speaker amp scenario, can't say that's ever been a problem for my 6. What was the setup? Sounds poor if using volume control in the digital domain like that. Even when I used Merak monoblocks at 200W per channel I didn't have that problem. 

Thanks for the info from Oppo on their bundled OTG cable, interesting approach, if only the cable wasn't so impractical!


----------



## swimmintunes

Received my HA-2 yesterday but have only had time to try it with my iPhone 6 and Senn Momentums over ears. Initial impression was very positive. I've never been a fan of the iPhone's music capabilities and have always sided with a separate DAP like, IBasso DX100, 50 or the new Cowan which is on my wish list. I have to say that my first few songs listened to (all 320 MP3) sounded pretty damn good. Decent across the spectrum with increased imaging and seperation.

I'll be pairing with the IBasso DAPs this weekend but will hold off on all reviews until I get my custom 1964 ADEL A12s in the next week or two.


----------



## argustimewas

> I received my HA-2 today.  Before I purchased it, I emailed Oppo and they said it would be compatible with my iPod Classic 160 GB firmware 2.0.4 and I could bypass the DAC in the iPod using the USB connection.  wood1030 also confirmed that his iPod with that same firmware worked in an earlier post on page 37 of this thread, and he posted a picture on that page showing the HA-2 as recognized in the Settings>About screen from the iPod.  I tried the same thing and it did not work on my iPod.  I don't know why his worked and mine didn't, maybe he has a different model with a different serial number.  My serial is MC297LL.  Also, I can't get the fourth click spot in the Settings>About mode to show up on my iPod.  Mine has only three spots.


 
 This is identical to my experience.
  
 I'd appreciate any advice on how to get my 7th Gen iPod Classic to be able to make use of the DAC in the HA-2 please? I don't think it's a cable problem as the same cable allows me to use my iPhone 4 running iOS 7 into the HA-2 DAC section.


----------



## Uberzone

money4me247 said:


> I have both the Herus & HA-2 and I just recently updated my Oppo PM-3 review w/ impressions (currently in progress though, so may be subject to change). Full PM-3 review in my signature, Ctrl+F to "Portable amp/dac" to just skip down to the Herus and HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Big thank you mate. If you choose both devices exclusively for laptop, would you choose?


----------



## money4me247

uberzone said:


> Big thank you mate. If you choose both devices exclusively for laptop, would you choose?


 
 for exclusive laptop usage, I would actually go in a completely different direction and get a desktop dac with its own power supply. The draw of both the Herus and HA-2 in my mind is their portability. To achieve the smaller portable size will require certain sacrifices in the design, and I imagine it should be possible to find a better performing desktop dac at that price range. Fro example, the Bifrost (without USB or Uber) is just $350. Do note that from my experience, scaling up with dacs do end up with pretty extreme diminishing returns. Will depend on your source and headphones how much improvement you notice, so I usually spending your budget into nicer headphones first until you get into the flagship territory.


----------



## NZtechfreak

money4me247 said:


> for exclusive laptop usage, I would actually go in a completely different direction and get a desktop dac with its own power supply. The draw of both the Herus and HA-2 in my mind is their portability. To achieve the smaller portable size will require certain sacrifices in the design, and I imagine it should be possible to find a better performing desktop dac at that price range. Fro example, the Bifrost (without USB or Uber) is just $350. Do note that from my experience, scaling up with dacs do end up with pretty extreme diminishing returns. Will depend on your source and headphones how much improvement you notice, so I usually spending your budget into nicer headphones first until you get into the flagship territory.




Are there good DAC and amp units in that price range though?


----------



## Gr8Desire

*My quick impressions of the Oppo HA-2*

*The Good:* Nice brushed metal design, backup battery can charge other devices, elegant controls.  
  
 Unfortunately (for me at least) the HA-2 has some quirks.

*Sound Level*
  
 When set to high gain, the HA-2 drives my Beyerdynamic DT 700 32 Ω and DT 990 32 Ω just loud enough to work in moderately loud environments (like outdoors).  On low gain, the volume level is about the same as my iPhone 6.

But HA-2 cannot drive my Hifiman HE-560 Planars.

 Audiobot9000 suggests they should work fine: http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/hifiman/he-560/with/oppo-digital/ha-2

 But a quick check of other audiobot combinations shows they are very optimistic about what works. For example, they list my HE-560 and tiny FiiO Fujiyama E06 as being acceptable. _ They are not even close. _

 Manufacturer specs reveal some hints:

 My HA-1 (which can drive the HE-560 comfortably) is *3,500 mW* at 32 Ω
 The HA-2 is *220 mW* at 32 Ω .
 The Fujiyama E06 is *100 mW* at 32 Ω.

 I ran out to a local computer dealer this afternoon and picked up a FiiO Mont Blanc E12 Amp. It produces *880 mW* at 32 Ω and drives my HE-560 with volume to spare.

 For fun, I did another _comparative_ assessment: I used an SPL meter clamped between my HE-560 cups
  

  
 I played pink noise though the *HA-2 at 100% *volume and measured 78 dB. To get 78 dB with my HA-1 amp, I had to set the volume control to about *40% *(which is close to where I usually set it). With the Mont Blanc E12, I had to set the volume to* 60%*.
 FWIW: The  Fujiyama E06 could only reach 75 db at 100% volume.
  
 Interpolating, it looks like* 500 mW at 32 Ω* is needed for the HE-560s.   

*iPhone 6 to HA-2 DAC*

 The HA-2 DAC sounds fine - at least with my Beyers. But the connection is easily disrupted when the iPhone 6 goes to sleep or if the USB cable is disturbed. This means I end up playing through the iPhone speakers several times a day.
  
 Another annoyance: You can’t charge the iPhone while playing music. This may be a lightning connector limitation or just a choice made my Oppo to avoid draining the HA-2 battery.  Either way, it is common for me to want to charge both the amp and phone while playing music.

 The Mont Blanc E12 audio connection lets me charge everything at once and playback is seamless.

*MY VERDICT* 
  
 The HA-2 is beautiful to look at, and sounds pretty good too. But the inconveniences of a separate USB DAC (with an iPhone 6) and insufficient power for my HE-560 cans means the HA-2 is going back to Oppo and I am keeping the Mont Blanc E12 at less than half the cost.


----------



## money4me247

nztechfreak said:


> Are there good DAC and amp units in that price range though?


 
 The Herus + the HA-2 would be a total of $750. $750 gives you a lot of options for a desktop dac/amp. If OP has the herus already, he can get a dedicated amplifier for $300. The Project Ember is a very nice versatile powerful hybrid tube option at that price. There are a lot of other options out there as well, but I haven't done too much research at that price point.
  
 edit: at above post, I am sorry about your experience, but I enjoyed reading your honest impressions. My HA-2 actually drives my HE-560 fine from my Samsung S5 with the volume maxed. I only need to go to 2-3 out of 5 on the volume pot to reach acceptable listening volumes.


----------



## Poimandres

Is there any hiss with the JH13 FPs? How does the oppo pair with the hd650?


----------



## miceblue

gr8desire said:


> Another annoyance: You can’t charge the iPhone while playing music. This may be a lightning connector limitation or just a choice made my Oppo to avoid draining the HA-2 battery.  Either way, it is common for me to want to charge both the amp and phone while playing music.



All things aside, your HA-2 might be defective. I was able to charge my friend's iPhone 5S while playing music via the Onkyo HF Player app at the same time with the supplied Lightning cable. I'm pretty sure other people have said the same thing too.

Also by way of Tyll's measurements, that means your HA-2 can't even output 2.53 mW of power, which is just plain wrong. Even a Sansa Clip Zip can output that much power. XD
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE5602014.pdf

Actually, how loud is your pink noise file? Loud as in what amplitude does Audacity measure it as?


----------



## NZtechfreak

money4me247 said:


> edit: at above post, I am sorry about your experience, but I enjoyed reading your honest impressions. My HA-2 actually drives my HE-560 fine from my Samsung S5 with the volume maxed. I only need to go to 2-3 out of 5 on the volume pot to reach acceptable listening volumes.




I really begin to believe that there might be some variability in the sensitivity of HE-560 units out there. My experience suggests that the HA-2 wouldn't be sufficient for the HE-560, however in your case it seems to have enough and with some headroom to boot (I guess if you were only listening to loudness-wars produced EDM, and the other guy mostly wide dynamic range classical that could go a way toward explaining it also).

Tyll's figure there doesn't encapsulate peak power requirements though right?


----------



## money4me247

nztechfreak said:


> I really begin to believe that there might be some variability in the sensitivity of HE-560 units out there. My experience suggests that the HA-2 wouldn't be sufficient for the HE-560, however in your case it seems to have enough and with some headroom to boot (I guess if you were only listening to loudness-wars produced EDM, and the other guy mostly wide dynamic range classical that could go a way toward explaining it also).
> 
> Tyll's figure there doesn't encapsulate peak power requirements though right?


 
 nope, I listen to a lot of classical music. primarily use the HE-560 for classical genre. have the lcd-x for edm and other bass-heavy type genres.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?


----------



## Gr8Desire

miceblue said:


> All things aside, your HA-2 might be defective. I was able to charge my friend's iPhone 5S while playing music via the Onkyo HF Player app at the same time with the supplied Lightning cable. I'm pretty sure other people have said the same thing too.


  
  
 Could be. The behavior is quite deliberate: Phone charging stops when I turn the HA-2 volume control on, and starts when I click the volume control off.
  


> Also by way of Tyll's measurements, that means your HA-2 can't even output 2.53 mW of power, which is just plain wrong. Even a Sansa Clip Zip can output that much power. XD
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE5602014.pdf


  
 Fair enough.  But the HA-2 max volume level fits between the E12 and HA-1 like the power specs say they should.  I think the HA-2 may just be a bit underpowered; I was barely able to power my DT 990s.
  


> Actually, how loud is your pink noise file? Loud as in what amplitude does Audacity measure it as?


 
  
 I had no way to measure the pink noise level. It was only a rough _comparative _test. The same iPhone producing 78 dB into my SPL meter had HA-2 volume at 100%, HA-1 at 40% and  E12 at 60%. Not far from expected values based on mW into 32 Ω (although I would have thought the HA-1 would have an even lower volume setting).  I am not saying the HA-2 can _only_ produce 78 dB. I was only show the HA-2 was at 100% volume while the other amps are at lower volume levels.


----------



## money4me247

sonic defender said:


> I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?




hahah i dont rly drink tea, but i was as surprised as you. ive done quite a few direct back and forth comparisons and I rly dont detect any clipping or thiness to the sound out of the ha2. i can actually get to uncomfortable listening levels with this pairing. i'm was as skeptical about the pairing working as you, but after my direct comparisions, I think differently now.

edit: I don't really have a dog in this fight. Never really planning on using the HA-2 with the HE-560s. Just tried it out of curiosity's sake d/t the comments. if the ha-2 exhibited clipping or distortion or could not reach a comfortable listening volume for me, I would just say it like it is. I wasn't expecting it to be able to even reach adequate listening volumes, but it does *shruggles?* I was always under the impression you need at least half a watt to reach adequate listening volumes.


----------



## Schopenhauer

money4me247 said:


> sonic defender said:
> 
> 
> > I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?
> ...


 
 I'm skeptical about your hearing. An E12 at full volume on high gain must be ear-bleedingly loud. Unless I'm completely mistaken about the E12's ability to drive headphones. I have an HE-560 and I don't need to set my volume all that high before reaching my limits. Granted, I'm using primarily an EF-6. Still, I barely get past 9 o'clock on the dial.


----------



## miceblue

sonic defender said:


> I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?



But as I mentioned earlier too, drive ≠ quality. XD

With my K240 Monitor, the E12 definitely doesn't have the same quality of bass as the HA-2. The E12's bass sounds woolly and the lower-notes aren't as well defined, as I've found the E12 to sound by itself regardless of what headphones it's driving. And as we all know, the HA-2 outputs less power output. That's just the way the E12 sounds, I don't think it has anything to do with power output.

Actually, now that I have the E12 right on top of the HA-2 with my portable iPhone rig, I much prefer the HA-2 over the E12 overall for sound. It's a lot clearer, the soundstage much more open (I've always found the E12 to sound congested), and it picks up details a lot better (even picking up the recording hiss from recordings on a particular DSD track I have, which the E12 can barely pick up).






gr8desire said:


> I had no way to measure the pink noise level.



Oh, I meant in Audacity. The volume of the file itself could make a difference during your SPL test. A file with an amplitude of 0.4 for example will be much quieter than a file with an amplitude of 1.

^ 0.4 amplitude pink noise file


----------



## Gr8Desire

sonic defender said:


> I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?


 

 That is consistent with the E12 I bought today. The E12 volume is high enough but something makes it sound thinner than the HA-1 at the same apparent volume level. The HA-2 doesn't achieve volume anywhere near the E12. In terms of pure HE-560 volume level, the HA-2 is not much louder than iPhone 6 audio out.


----------



## YtseJamer

poimandres said:


> Is there any hiss with the JH13 FPs? How does the oppo pair with the hd650?




X2 ?


----------



## vlach

thechillburger said:


> Just got my HA-2 in, listening to it now. So far so good!




Compared to what?


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *miceblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received confirmation from OPPO Digital about these things:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Would it be possible to get a schematic of the OPPO USB OTG cable? So we could make our own with desired length/connectors. Guess there's always reverse-engineering it.


----------



## vlach

rschoi75 said:


> I received mine today as well, and I'm very happy with the performance I'm getting out of it.
> 
> I'm using an iPhone 6 + Tidal as the source, and I have to say that this combo has been pretty spectacular with all the headphones I've tried so far.
> It even drives the HD650 quite admirably. Sonic signature seems to be slightly on the warm side of neutral; just barely.
> ...




What DAC/amp were you using before and how does the HA-2 compare?


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *vlach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*Chillburger* is just chillin' to tunes and enjoyin' his new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We don't always have to be comparin' ...


----------



## vlach

dukew said:


> I just went the rounds looking for something to use with an iPod classic w the 30 pin connector.
> The amp/DACs will only work as amps, there's no easy digital out capability on the old iPod .
> It does have a line out, that you can get with a $10 FiiO adapter, it bypasses the volume and EQ circuits and delivers a clean analog signal.
> I sent that into a FiiO E6, and the sound is greatly improved.
> ...




How does that relate to this thread?


----------



## vlach

gr8desire said:


> *My quick impressions
> 
> MY VERDICT
> 
> ...


*


Thank you. That is all I needed to know.*


----------



## vlach

sonic defender said:


> I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?




Out of curiosity, what was the source used to feed the E12?


----------



## rschoi75

vlach said:


> What DAC/amp were you using before and how does the HA-2 compare?


 
  
 I actually went out and bought an ipod touch 5th gen today so I'll compare with that instead of the iphone 6... 
  
  
*iPod Touch 5g 64gb + Oppo HA-2 vs:*
  
  
 - *Macbook pro + Woo Audio WA7d + WA7tp. *
  
 This is my current home set up, and I really love it. The elegant blend of form & function are just top notch. When comparing sonic signatures, the iphone 6 > HA-2 is a little more neutral, and not as rich sounding. The dac in the HA-2 is, however, better than the built-in dac of the WA7, which makes for a bit higher resolution. In the future I will use the dac from the HA-2 to feed the WA7 at home. 
  

  
  
 - v*s CEtrance HiFi-M8.*
  
 This was my previous portable dac/amp. The HiFi-M8 sounds just as good as the HA-2, has more options, and has a bit more power. The downside vs the HA-2 was that the dac only goes to 24-bit/192khz, and it is also much larger in size than the HA-2. The smaller size + fit/finish + lower price is what made me switch over to the HA-2. I am willing to sacrifice a bit of power for the other benefits, so I traded away the HiFi-M8 a few days ago. * Sorry, no "vs" picture available.  
  
  
 - *vs Astell & Kern AK100ii*
  
 I realize this is a tough & somewhat unfair comparison since the AK100ii is a stand alone DAP, but I own it, so it's getting tossed in.
  
 Both have their pros/cons.
  
 The AK100ii has the same built-in storage of 64gb vs the ipod, but it has the edge over the ipod with a micro sd expansion slot. The ipod has no room for expansion. The AK100ii also sounds a bit better. It's clean, warm, musical, but it can't really power the hard to drive headphones. The UI is easy to use, but not as not as fun to use as IOS (no apps, or games to distract you). Also, it can't make use of streaming apps like Spotify or Tidal. That was a big downside for me, as I use Tidal a lot. 
  
 The ipod 5g 64gb + Oppo HA-2 combo has more power and the dac on the HA-2 is of higher resolution, is cheaper for the whole package then vs the AK100ii alone. The downside of the combo is that it's bulkier than a stand alone DAP, and the extra cables & rubber bands can be annoying at times. 
  
 I appreciate both the AK100ii and the iPod + HA-2 combo for what they can respectively do. If I had to choose one though, it would probably be the iPod+ Oppo HA-2 combo for it's price point, and more available features in the combined package.


----------



## vlach

rschoi75 said:


> I actually went out and bought an ipod touch 5th gen today so I'll compare with that instead of the iphone 6...
> 
> 
> *iPod Touch 5g 64gb + Oppo HA-2 vs:*
> ...




Very informative & useful post rschoi75! We need more people like you around here!
Good to know about the SQ comparison with the M8 as I always wondered how it performed against the HA-2.
Thanks again for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Sonic Defender

vlach said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the source used to feed the E12?


 

 It was a Sony A17 with the FiiO L5 cable so bypassing the A17s amp. I also tested this combination with my ZMF x Vibro and again full out on the E12 at high gain, decent volume level, but certainly not ear splitting loud by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Gr8Desire

Dang! Another problem with my two day old HA-2:  *It will not charge my iPhone 6.*

 I engage charging by turning on the HA-2, selecting input A and pressing the side mounted battery charge/level button. The charging symbol on my iPhone 6 appears and then returns to non-charging state after about 2 seconds. 

 I followed up by trying to change an old micro USB disk drive. Similar problem: will not charge for more than a few seconds. 

*Can anyone with a recent HA-2 shipment confirm that iPhone charging works?*


----------



## tarainfo

gr8desire said:


> Dang! Another problem with my two day old HA-2:  *It will not charge my iPhone 6.*
> 
> I engage charging by turning on the HA-2, selecting input A and pressing the side mounted battery charge/level button. The charging symbol on my iPhone 6 appears and then returns to non-charging state after about 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


 
 You may have done this but you have to press that button till the blue light lights on on the HA-2
 Mine works


----------



## mandrake50

sonic defender said:


> I have said it before, and I'll say it again, unless you like quiet music with your tea in the morning, I can't imagine how the HA 2 could possibly power the 560s well at all. Again, there is a difference between getting adequate volume, and well driven. My E12 was on full volume high gain with the 560s and that didn't seem that loud to me at the time and certainly thinner than the 560s should sound. I'll have to try that again if I can find my adapter, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?


 

 I just got my HA-2 last Thursday. I have only got a couple of hours with it so far. I like the device. For me it is a bit on the large side for pocketability, but I can live with it. I have a Galaxy S6 on its way to me, so it should match up size wise with that pretty well. I am not sure how the stack will work for a shirt pocket..
  
 I first used it with my AKG 7XX. Just because they were handy. Using the laptop with Foobar I found that I could run the digital volume and analog volume on the HA-2 maxed out and get levels well above what I typically listen at with no detectable clipping or distortion. I hooked up the HE 560. Now I only listened for under half an hour while playing a few of my reference songs. These include some high bit Jazz, Chesky Binaural, and classic pop and rock pieces. I think it sounded quite good maxed out, but the level was just about at my typical listening level. I found the 560 to sound just as good as out of my X5 at similar levels and I liked the sound signature better than the 02/0dac stack that I sometimes use for travel. I added 10 DB of gain on the Foobar eq. Now I had to turn the HA-2 volume down a couple of notches. At that level I did not find any loss of quality, no bass thinness and quite a satisfying experience overall. With the volume on the HA-2 maxed out, while louder than I like, it did seems to be starting to fall apart a bit.  I will have to try it with my HTC DNA later, but if it does as well, I think that it and the HA-2 will be just fine for portable use with the 560. Not that this combination will be something that I will use extensively. The 560 does not lend itself to portable use. But for travel, once at the destination, I think it should be a viable option.
  
 I need to spend a bit more time with the unit, but that is what I have found so far.


----------



## rschoi75

gr8desire said:


> Dang! Another problem with my two day old HA-2:  *It will not charge my iPhone 6.*
> 
> I engage charging by turning on the HA-2, selecting input A and pressing the side mounted battery charge/level button. The charging symbol on my iPhone 6 appears and then returns to non-charging state after about 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Works for me. Mine was from the early April shipment. Maybe your lightning cable is bad?


----------



## mandrake50

> The HA-2 is beautiful to look at, and sounds pretty good too. But the inconveniences of a separate USB DAC (with an iPhone 6) and insufficient power for my HE-560 cans means the HA-2 is going back to Oppo and I am keeping the Mont Blanc E12 at less than half the cost.


 
  Isn't there more to it than volume level? I have an E12 here. I have not done a direct comparison yet, but have listened to the E12 extensively over the year plus that I have had it. The device has what has been referred to as the FiiO sound. From memory, I definitely prefer to use the HA-2 with my 560 than the E12.
  
 Also, the question about input level is a very good one. Changing the drive ... input signal level makes all of the difference in what comes out. I mention this in my previous post about my impressions.
  
 Of course, if you are happy with the E12,that is great. For people considering the HA-2, I don't think that volume levels in his tests tell the whole story!


----------



## zilch0md

I had a busy week and have only just now read the last 70 posts, but a critical contribution was made by miceblue that deserves revisiting (judging by the minimal response).
  
  Quoting miceblue's post at http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/780#post_11497006
  


> I received confirmation from OPPO Digital about these things:
> 
> Quoting [an OPPO engineer] :
> 
> ...


 
  
 This confirms my "hunch," posted a month ago to this thread, with the added information that OPPO's supplied USB Micro B to Micro B cable is special - not to be substituted if using an Android, unless you're OK with the HA-2 pulling power from the Android device.
  

  

  
*UPDATE 4/18/2015:  See miceblue's update to this information on receipt of corrected information from OPPO: *
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/855#post_11505935
  
And here's the wiring diagram provided by the OPPO engineer (for the OPPO-supplied USB Micro B to Micro B cable):
  
  

  
 Mike


----------



## argustimewas

> I'd appreciate any advice on how to get my 7th Gen iPod Classic to be able to make use of the DAC in the HA-2 please? I don't think it's a cable problem as the same cable allows me to use my iPhone 4 running iOS 7 into the HA-2 DAC section.


 
  I have answered my own question!
  
 I now have my 7th Gen iPod Classic playing through my Oppo HA-2 and it's sounding fantastic into Grado SR60 headphones.
  
 The key to this is getting everything in the correct order by following the user instructions carefully: HA-2 off, make all connections, HA2 on (iPod is then recognised and turns on) and you are away.
  
 Very happy!!


----------



## Gr8Desire

mandrake50 said:


> Isn't there more to it than volume level? I have an E12 here. I have not done a direct comparison yet, but have listened to the E12 extensively over the year plus that I have had it. The device has what has been referred to as the FiiO sound. From memory, I definitely prefer to use the HA-2 with my 560 than the E12.
> 
> Also, the question about input level is a very good one. Changing the drive ... input signal level makes all of the difference in what comes out. I mention this in my previous post about my impressions.
> 
> Of course, if you are happy with the E12,that is great. For people considering the HA-2, I don't think that volume levels in his tests tell the whole story!


 

 -- Edited - replied to wrong post  --

 I agree.  I comparing both amps right now. I will attest the HA-2 has a clearer bottom end and more sparkling highs. The E12 is about twice as loud.  

 With typical low impedance dynamic phones, I think most listeners would pick the HA-2. With planers like my HE-560s, I can see it going either way. If you think the 560s are under driven at 100% HA-2 volume, then the E12 is probably going to sound better. If you can get sufficient volume then I think the HA-2 will generally be preferred. 

 Low impedance phones are another story again.  Sounds like some people are satisfied.


----------



## mandrake50

If they are anything like they have been with me, and many, many others when dealing with them about their universal disk players, you will be pleasantly surprised. Let us know!!


----------



## Gr8Desire

rschoi75 said:


> Works for me. Mine was from the early April shipment. Maybe your lightning cable is bad?


 

 Sadly I have tried multiple Apple cables and different hold times on the battery button. My iPhone is behaving like it does when getting insufficient charge current. I have also tried other micro USB devices - again with different cables. Same basic result - won't stay in charge mode. _Some possible good news:_ This malfunction may explain why the sound level from my HA-2 is so mediocre.  _Yea._

 Compared to the more powerful E12 that I picked up yesterday, the HA-2 is a better amp. Clearer lows and more extended highs with both my HE-560s and Beyer phones. Can't say much about the DAC. Frankly it is too similar to the iPhone 6 DAC; and listening level is higher via audio out, so right now, that is making the analog link into the HA-2 pretty good.

 I'll report back after I speak with Oppo. DOA or malfunctioning products are a PITA but I enjoy testing vendor customer support services.  _Odd I know_


----------



## aamefford

Just a quick opinion here - there have been a bunch of posts regarding using HA2 to power "hard to drive" headphones". It is a portable solution, with inherent compromises. The Dac is quite good, but includes the oft mentioned ESS "sound" for better or worse. It has reasonable power for driving a wide range of headphones. It drives my PM-1 and PM-3 headphones easily, to the point of not really being necessary when using an iPhone. It drives my Alpha Primes very well for a portable amp. It would be silly though, to use a portable amp as your only amp to drive a higher end headphone (my opinion after going that route with a HIFI-M8). If you must do this, I'd look elsewhere, perhaps the HIFI-M8. Of course the HIFI-M8 is about 2 1/2 times as thick and heavy. A different choice of compromises. I didn't think the HE560's were that hard to drive, but I haven't listened to them yet. Anyway, I digress. 

HA-2 is a nice, attractive, sleek amp with a good Dac, nice array of features, backed by Oppo. It isn't a powerhouse- there are other products that are. If you really need a powerhouse, you may want to reconsider your rig, or not. I've gone from desktop to portable, and now back to desktop for my high end cans, it is just a better option for me. One final note with the HA-2 - it does have (barely) audible hiss with super sensitive iems. 

HA-2's niche is as a stylish, high quality Dac / amp with laptops, smartphones, etc, and especially the iPhone. It excels with easier to drive portable headphones. As the cans get harder to drive, your mileage may vary. 

Disclaimer: HA-2 beta tester and Oppo fanboy.


----------



## mandrake50

gr8desire said:


> Sadly I have tried multiple Apple cables and different hold times on the battery button. My iPhone is behaving like it does when getting insufficient charge current. I have also tried other micro USB devices - again with different cables. Same basic result - won't stay in charge mode. _Some possible good news:_ This malfunction may explain why the sound level from my HA-2 is so mediocre.  _Yea._
> 
> Compared to the more powerful E12 that I picked up yesterday, the HA-2 is a better amp. Clearer lows and more extended highs with both my HE-560s and Beyer phones. Can't say much about the DAC. Frankly it is too similar to the iPhone 6 DAC; and listening level is higher via audio out, so right now, that is making the analog link into the HA-2 pretty good.
> 
> I'll report back after I speak with Oppo. DOA or malfunctioning products are a PITA but I enjoy testing vendor customer support services.  _Odd I know_


 

 If they are supporting the HA-2 anything like they have their universal disk players, you will be pleasantly surprised.  I go back to a BDP-83 with them (2009). Their support  and willingness to fix things with firmware has ben exemplary! Do let us know!


----------



## mandrake50

aamefford said:


> Just a quick opinion here - there have been a bunch of posts regarding using HA2 to power "hard to drive" headphones". It is a portable solution, with inherent compromises. The Dac is quite good, but includes the oft mentioned ESS "sound" for better or worse. It has reasonable power for driving a wide range of headphones. It drives my PM-1 and PM-3 headphones easily, to the point of not really being necessary when using an iPhone. It drives my Alpha Primes very well for a portable amp. It would be silly though, to use a portable amp as your only amp to drive a higher end headphone (my opinion after going that route with a HIFI-M8). If you must do this, I'd look elsewhere, perhaps the HIFI-M8. Of course the HIFI-M8 is about 2 1/2 times as thick and heavy. A different choice of compromises. I didn't think the HE560's were that hard to drive, but I haven't listened to them yet. Anyway, I digress.
> 
> HA-2 is a nice, attractive, sleek amp with a good Dac, nice array of features, backed by Oppo. It isn't a powerhouse- there are other products that are. If you really need a powerhouse, you may want to reconsider your rig, or not. I've gone from desktop to portable, and now back to desktop for my high end cans, it is just a better option for me. One final note with the HA-2 - it does have (barely) audible hiss with super sensitive iems.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with everything that you said above. I would not think of making the HA-2 my primary, or preferred method of driving the he-560 (harder to drive well that you may think). In fact, I don't see myself using the combination much at all. Mostly due to the fact that the 560 is simply not my choice for this kind of use. I do think that it does an adequate job with the 560 for situations where good portability or traveling light is a requirement. Of course, in that situation, I would not think of dragging the 560 along. I tried it as a matter of curiosity. Frankly, (again) I can't see that I will be using the pairing very often.


----------



## Gr8Desire

mandrake50 said:


> I agree with everything that you said above. I would not think of making the HA-2 my primary, or preferred method of driving the he-560 (harder to drive well that you may think). In fact, I don't see myself using the combination much at all. Mostly due to the fact that the 560 is simply not my choice for this kind of use. I do think that it does an adequate job with the 560 for situations where good portability or traveling light is a requirement. Of course, in that situation, I would not think of dragging the 560 along. I tried it as a matter of curiosity. Frankly, (again) I can't see that I will be using the pairing very often.


 

 I have decided the same. Initially planned to use the HA-2 with my HE-560's. That just isn't going to happened - and I can't see doing it very often anyways.

 Even with a few warts, I like the HA-2 and am going to find some better phones to use with it.  As some have mentioned, the PM-3 sounds like a good fit.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Hope the HA-2 will work with the XBA-H3 and MDR-1R which are 40-ohms


----------



## vlach

sonic defender said:


> It was a Sony A17 with the FiiO L5 cable so bypassing the A17s amp. I also tested this combination with my ZMF x Vibro and again full out on the E12 at high gain, decent volume level, but certainly not ear splitting loud by any stretch of the imagination.




Yeah, I think I read somewhere that the line out level of the A17 is only 0.5V, that is why you have to max out the E12 with the HE-560. 
You probably wouldn't have that problem with an iPod as they put out 1.0V over LOD.


----------



## miceblue

MDR-1R is easy to drive. The HA-2 should have no issues with that at all.


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> MDR-1R is easy to drive. The HA-2 should have no issues with that at all.


 

 Thanks dude, what about the XBA-H3 which are multi-driver.. 1 dynamic 16mm and 2 BA's one full range and the other a "HD tweeter"


----------



## miceblue

gerelmx1986 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > MDR-1R is easy to drive. The HA-2 should have no issues with that at all.
> ...



Oh that Sony earphone (it's way too big for my ears)! One of my friends uses the XBA-H3 and had no problems when paired with the HA-2.






zilch0md said:


> This confirms my "hunch," posted a month ago to this thread, with the added information that*OPPO's supplied USB Micro B to Micro B cable is special - not to be substituted if using an Android, unless you're OK with the HA-2 pulling power from the Android device.*
> 
> Mike



Indeed you were right about that! It's definitely a unique implementation that I haven't seen before. I guess the HA-2 is full of "firsts" from what I've seen. XD


----------



## NZtechfreak

zilch0md said:


> This confirms my "hunch," posted a month ago to this thread, with the added information that*OPPO's supplied USB Micro B to Micro B cable is special - not to be substituted if using an Android, unless you're OK with the HA-2 pulling power from the Android device.*
> 
> 
> Mike




Yes, I thanked him for that excellent post. I will probably use my TTVJ OTG cable regardless, since it let's me pocket the phone/HA-2 stack most easily. Alternative would be a right angle terminated headphone output, but that puts the HA-2 volume control at the bottom of my pocket, which is even less ideal for myself. I figure at the end I'll just have the HA-2 give some charge back to the phone.


----------



## Sonic Defender

vlach said:


> Yeah, I think I read somewhere that the line out level of the A17 is only 0.5V, that is why you have to max out the E12 with the HE-560.
> You probably wouldn't have that problem with an iPod as they put out 1.0V over LOD.


 

 good point. I have an iPod Classic around here somewhere ....


----------



## Tobias89

To settle the question of optical inputs other than USB inputs, which I saw but am not sure if there was any replies,
  
  
 Unfortunately the HA-2 does not have digital inputs other than USB, so you can't use optical or digital coaxial.
   Best Regards, 

 Customer Service


----------



## howdy

Does anyone have any knowledge on this vs. the sound blaster e5. I want to of the HA2 is better same etc than the E5. Someone who has heard both or has both.
Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on this vs. the sound blaster e5. I want to of the HA2 is better same etc than the E5. Someone who has heard both or has both.
> Thanks!


 
  
 HA-2 is better, both as a DAC and pure amp..


----------



## Gr8Desire

howdy said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on this vs. the sound blaster e5. I want to of the HA2 is better same etc than the E5. Someone who has heard both or has both.
> Thanks!


 

 Had the E5 for two week trial about month ago. Have HA-2 now. Very similar in sound quality and battery life is actually very similar: about 7 hours with DAC+amp, and about 11 hours with amp only.  E5 is slightly louder; HA-2 has better, less muddy low end.  Don't have the E5 any more, but I am enjoying the HA-2 more even with a few minor problems.

 The E5 has an iOS/Android configuration app, plays music via Bluetooth but is thicker and heavier.

 The HA-2 is thinner, has dimensions that match my iPhone 6 almost exactly, comes with short USB lightning cable and can also work as a phone/device charger. 

 The HA-2 seems worth its $100 higher price tag to me.


----------



## howdy

Thanks CleiOS and Gr8Desire for the input! I have the E5 (just today) and it does sound good except there is some static between songs or when the music is quiet, so I'm wondering if I should return it and fork over the extra 100. I do like that the HA2 would work with my iPod classic and 5s with spoitify. I think I should return it and get this.


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Thanks CleiOS and Gr8Desire for the input! I have the E5 (just today) and it does sound good except there is some static between songs or when the music is quiet, so I'm wondering if I should return it and fork over the extra 100. I do like that the HA2 would work with my iPod classic and 5s with spoitify. I think I should return it and get this.



 


No offense here but IMHO iPo d classic is by now obsolete HDD and only 160GB

Sony sells a walkman with MicroSD and internal memory.. i have the model A17 with 64GB internal memory and a 128GB microSD card


----------



## howdy

No offense taken as I see you have one in your sig as well. The classic is my gym dap mainly but it would be nice to use it more. You can never have to many players! My main source with the HA2 would be my 5s with Spotify.


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> No offense taken as I see you have one in your sig as well. The classic is my gym dap mainly but it would be nice to use it more. You can never have to many players! My main source with the HA2 would be my 5s with Spotify.



 


Yes i loved my classic but well accidents happen and umm dropped it turned on and you know mechanical hard drives + falls = insatnt death to your data and your device :mad:

The data can be ignored if you have a backup scheme... but my device (iClassic) tired repairing it but every damn repairshop i called was "nope sir, we no longer manage spare parts for the iPod Classics, they no longer sell as they used to"

Still have it as a museum piece 

a few pics of my dead classic and the walkman (it had a Hi-res sticker on it but it fell off LOL)


----------



## howdy

@gerelmx1986 not to derail the thread anymore but you can buy a new hard drive and put it in yourself in under 15minutes, its really easy. You can buy the hard drive on eBay. 

So to get this back on topic I am going to return my E5 an get this, the static noise I know will get to me, I try to ignore it but, I can't. If it did not have that noise I would keep it but that's a deal breaker.


----------



## OficialWaranty

Anybody have connection problems with the supplied USB A- Lightning cable ?
 After using the HA-2 for three weeks I am experiencing connection issues with my Iphone 6 when i am moving around
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have tried connecting with an original apple cable and it works fine. 
 Although the build quality of the HA-2 is excellent, I find the USB A-lighting cable mediocre.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ If the cable is bad, just contact Oppo support and more than likely they will send you a new one.
 That's what a warranty is for.


----------



## Amojo

^ Also get yourself kero nomad lightning cable, great little number more compact than the oppo.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Quick question, and I apologize if this has already been answered: Is it possible to use the headphone out and the line out at the same time?


----------



## money4me247

schopenhauer said:


> Quick question, and I apologize if this has already been answered: Is it possible to use the headphone out and the line out at the same time?




nope, not from my experience.


----------



## Schopenhauer

money4me247 said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, and I apologize if this has already been answered: Is it possible to use the headphone out and the line out at the same time?
> ...


 
 Thanks! But that's too bad. Still, can't expect everything.


----------



## immtbiker

I'm wondering why, when I run the usb digital out from my Macbook Pro to the "B" digital input, and use the "headphone out" of the HA-2
 to drive my headphones, the volume control on my laptop still works? 
  
 Usually the USB out thru an external dac disables a laptop's volume control.
  
 Bueller…Bueller???
  
 Beautiful unit that is going to bring me year's of listening pleasure (or until the next cooler thing comes along, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## money4me247

immtbiker said:


> I'm wondering why, when I run the usb digital out from my Macbook Pro to the "B" digital input, and use the "headphone out" of the HA-2
> to drive my headphones, the volume control on my laptop still works?
> 
> Usually the USB out thru an external dac disables a laptop's volume control.
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> From Oppo Digital
> 
> "In addition to the two gain levels, the HA-2 offers two stages of volume control to precisely dial the desired output volume and to resolve the volume disparity issues between using In-Ear Monitors and full-size headphones. By mapping USB volume control commands to the Sabre DAC chip's internal digital volume control, users can adjust the signal volume using the playback app or software without losing audio resolution or causing bit truncation. The HA-2's analog volume control knob can then be used to further adjust for a comfortable listening level.
> 
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Couldn't ask for a better, more informed response than that!
  
 Thanks money4…


----------



## OficialWaranty

smarty-pants said:


> ^ If the cable is bad, just contact Oppo support and more than likely they will send you a new one.
> That's what a warranty is for.


 





Oppo will probably send me the same mediocre USB A cable.


----------



## javierblanco21

hi guys i´m about to purchase this awesome dac/amp just looking for some personal experience with regards of the otg function with android, is necessary to use the hf player or poweramp also work to utilize the full pcm capabilities? mi phone is an htc one m8  
  
 FLAC RULES.


----------



## Smarty-pants

oficialwaranty said:


> Oppo will probably send me the same mediocre USB A cable.


 

 So far you are the only one I recall reading about a failed cable, so it may just be a case of random failure within
 product specifications, which does happen with any manufactured product.
 If it's a case of overall sub-par quality of the cable, then in time we may see others start complaining of the same thing.
 In the mean time, you could just use your "original apple cable" that works "just fine" and put the replacement OEM cable
 back in the box if Oppo sends you one. ...but that won't happen if you don't contact them and ask for one.


----------



## gixxerwimp

javierblanco21 said:


> hi guys i´m about to purchase this awesome dac/amp just looking for some personal experience with regards of the otg function with android, is necessary to use the hf player or poweramp also work to utilize the full pcm capabilities? mi phone is an htc one m8
> 
> FLAC RULES.


 
  


> *gixxerwimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I had a listen to the HA-2 (and PM-3). *Worked fine with my Note 3 using Poweramp* and Onkyo HF Player. HFP played all but 1 of the free DSD tracks I downloaded from justlisten.nativedsd.com over Easter weekend (DSD128 dsf and DSD256 dsf/dff). UAPP (trial) only managed to play one of the tracks, giving "Error decoding!" that I got when trying to play them without a USB DAC attached for all the others. I also had to reinstall it to continue trying as the "demo limit" ran out before I got the the 1 file that would play. Not impressed.


 
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx 





> *Compatible with Android* - The HA-2’s micro-USB input port works with Android devices that support USB OTG ...


 
  
 So as long as your phone supports OTG, you should be able to get system audio to the HA-2.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> *zilch0md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just noticed that it on the OPPO website it says:
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx 





> *Compatible with Android*
> 
> *... *A _*special *_USB OTG cable is supplied with the HA-2 to facilitate the connection.


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ Seems like Oppo should get some OTG cables with angled connectors made and put them up for sale in their webstore.
 I can't believe you beta testers didn't push for that before the HA-2 was finalized. Sheesh!


----------



## rschoi75

Speaking of cables, anyone want to do a group buy of this right angle lightning cable? Sold only in 10 packs for some odd reason. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DBCDF0G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22GQDLVH5BQK7


----------



## money4me247

smarty-pants said:


> ^ Seems like Oppo should get some OTG cables with angled connectors made and put them up for sale in their webstore.
> I can't believe you beta testers didn't push for that before the HA-2 was finalized. Sheesh!


 
 agreed! would love right-angle to right-angle cable options from Oppo. I do understand bundling a straight one as it fits with more devices. still would really like to see that option offered in the future


----------



## miceblue

Just received word from OPPO Digital about the "special" USB OTG cable:


> Sorry I misspoke. The pull-up resistor on the OTG detection line is inside the HA-2, not in the cable. The cable needs to tie the detection line to ground though. We will release a schematic diagram of the cable to whoever asks.




So I guess if you want to D.I.Y. a 90˚ cable, you can e-mail OPPO Digital about the schematic.


----------



## Panohm

Does anyone know if the UERM will render hiss from the HA-2?


----------



## fzsrv

Wow! Kudos to Oppo customer service. Website says back ordered till April 15. Place my order on April 11. Today I get shipping notification. Should have it Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## money4me247

For people looking into custom OTG (Android) cables that will not pull power from your smartphone for the HA-2:
  


> "The pull-up resistor on the OTG detection line is inside the HA-2. The cable needs to tie the detection line to ground. Please see the attached schematic of our OTG cable." - Oppo Customer Service


----------



## howdy

Sent the SB-E5 back and ordered one of these, can't wait to get it!


----------



## mandrake50

money4me247 said:


> For people looking into custom OTG (Android) cables that will not pull power from your smartphone for the HA-2:


 
  Great info. Thanks much! I think the TTVJ micro to micro 90 degree cable should work fine in light of this information.
 I am pretty sure that it has to be OTG, as it is intended to connect the Glacier Amp/DAC to android devices.
 Only curious thing is that they mentioned that it is directional.. (??)
 Red end to the phone only ?


----------



## money4me247

mandrake50 said:


> Great info. Thanks much! I think the TTVJ micro to micro 90 degree cable should work fine in light of this information.
> I am pretty sure that it has to be OTG, as it is intended to connect the Glacier Amp/DAC to android devices.
> Only curious thing is that they mentioned that it is directional.. (??)
> Red end to the phone only ?




the ttvj cable is directional. it does have otg, but in order not to pull power from your smartphone you require that specific cable layout. the ttvj cable will work, but it may pull power from your phone.

i wld recommend checking out http://www.mimic-cables.com/products/custom-usb-cable. they can customize the cable exactly how you want it (length, connectors, otg, right/left angle, braid color). just have to email them.


----------



## mandrake50

The pinout from the diagram is standard OTG. Pin 4 (sense) and 5 (ground) are tied together on both ends, this gives the OTG configuration regardless of which end is plugged into the phone.. Other than that It really looks like a standard USB OTG cable from their diagram. I begin to think the magic is in the circuit in the HA-2.
 The only reason that I can think that the TTVJ cable would be "directional" is if only one end has pin 4 and 5 tied together. Maybe the Glacier DAC/AMP doesn't like these pins being tied together. This still gives the "sense" line to the phone so it will see that it has an OTG connection. (or so I believe)
  
 Anyway, I ordered one. I will give it a try and let people here know what I find.


----------



## money4me247

mandrake50 said:


> The pinout from the diagram is standard OTG. Pin 4 (sense) and 5 (ground) are tied together on both ends, this gives the OTG configuration regardless of which end is plugged into the phone.. Other than that It really looks like a standard USB OTG cable from their diagram. I begin to think *the magic is in the circuit in the HA-2.*
> The only reason that I can think that the TTVJ cable would be "directional" is if only one end has pin 4 and 5 tied together. Maybe the Glacier DAC/AMP doesn't like these pins being tied together. This still gives the "sense" line to the phone so it will see that it has an OTG connection. (or so I believe)
> 
> Anyway, I ordered one. I will give it a try and let people here know what I find.


 
 ya, miceblue stated something along those lines.
  
 let us know how it works out


----------



## gixxerwimp

Thanks to[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/bc/38x38px-ZC-bcf41bc3_ScreenShot2015-01-18at15.38.35.png[/img] miceblue and [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/4c/100x100px-LS-4c0eb6da_pirate_piracy_music_headphones_desktop_1680x992_hd-wallpaper.jpeg[/img] money4me247 for this info.


----------



## audiobot

Would these pair great with the Aurisonics Rockets iem (16 ohms)? I want to bring more out of my precious instead of buying a pair of over ear headphones that I will use less frequently than my iems.


----------



## TheChillburger

audiobot said:


> Would these pair great with the Aurisonics Rockets iem (16 ohms)? I want to bring more out of my precious instead of buying a pair of over ear headphones that I will use less frequently than my iems.


 
 I get a bit of hiss on my IM-02, so if that annoys you, I probably would avoid this amp. I've found the HA-2 to be great for my overhead headphones, and therefore worth the purchase.


----------



## audiobot

Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## qsk78

For Sony A15 users. This Chinese cable works!


----------



## ClieOS

qsk78 said:


> For Sony A15 users. This Chinese cable works!


 
  
 ...and which one is it?


----------



## qsk78

clieos said:


> ...and which one is it?


 
 This one http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42057594011
  
 I was using it for the pha-3 instead of the original sony cable 
  
 I have ordered it via these guys http://taobaofocus.com/


----------



## ClieOS

qsk78 said:


> This one http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42057594011
> 
> I was using it for the pha-3 instead of the original sony cable
> 
> I have ordered it via these guys http://taobaofocus.com/


 
  
 Are you saying it works on PHA-3 as well as HA-2? I can see why it is working on PHA-3 but not on the HA-2 since PHA-3 has the circuit of WMC-NWH10 built in, so just a regular OTG cable should work


----------



## qsk78

clieos said:


> Are you saying it works on PHA-3 as well as HA-2? I can see why it is working on PHA-3 but not on the HA-2 since PHA-3 has the circuit of WMC-NWH10 built in, so just a regular OTG cable should work


 
 yes, it works on the OPPO as well
  
 this is how the original pha-3 cable looks like (from the right side)


----------



## carcarcar

qsk78 said:


> For Sony A15 users. This Chinese cable works!




I will also order one to try with zx-1. Thanks for your info


----------



## qsk78

carcarcar said:


> I will also order one to try with zx-1. Thanks for your info


 
 I have contacted the OPPO as well. They will double check it and will provide their feedback on this cable.


----------



## Panohm

qsk78 said:


> This one http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42057594011
> 
> I was using it for the pha-3 instead of the original sony cable
> 
> I have ordered it via these guys http://taobaofocus.com/




How does the OPPO compare to tha pha3? Im considering both, i can get the sony for around 250 off retail, but im not sure if the hassle of going balanced on my uerm would be worth it.


----------



## qsk78

panohm said:


> How does the OPPO compare to tha pha3? Im considering both, i can get the sony for around 250 off retail, but im not sure if the hassle of going balanced on my uerm would be worth it.


 
 PHA-3 balanced will definitely outperform the HA-2 -  wider and deeper sound stage, cleaner, more air, perfect bass control
  
 but PHA-3 unbalanced will not to my ears. Even the HA-2 sounds better here since it has more power than the unbalanced pha output.
  
 Today I have XBA-Z5, Focal Spirit Pro and today my Ultrasone Signature Pro will come. I have sold my Z7 recently. 
  
 So it makes sense to buy the pha-3 in case all your headphones will be balanced, if not just go with the HA-2.


----------



## gonzfi

Is it possible to drive 2 pairs of headphones/iems from this device does anyone know?


----------



## money4me247

gonzfi said:


> Is it possible to drive 2 pairs of headphones/iems from this device does anyone know?


 
 cannot. only one headphone out.


----------



## x RELIC x

gonzfi said:


> Is it possible to drive 2 pairs of headphones/iems from this device does anyone know?


----------



## cloudkicker

Somewhere on this site I found a link to these OTG cables. I ordered 3 and delivery from Switzerland was very quick. Unaware of the power drain issue I simply wanted micro USB on both ends for convenience. My Oppo micro USB cable is somewhere at home and I was using a regular OTG cable at work. While the power drain was very annoying, I thought it was normal. As it turns out these cables are like the supplied Oppo OTG cable, but a little longer and no power drain.


----------



## Tobias89

Any iOS users here? What app do you use for flacs?


----------



## money4me247

cloudkicker said:


> Somewhere on this site I found a link to these OTG cables. I ordered 3 and delivery from Switzerland was very quick. Unaware of the power drain issue I simply wanted micro USB on both ends for convenience. My Oppo micro USB cable is somewhere at home and I was using a regular OTG cable at work. While the power drain was very annoying, I thought it was normal. As it turns out these cables are like the supplied Oppo OTG cable, but a little longer and no power drain.


 
 can get a custom cable from mimic-cables that doe not drain power. very competitive pricing for custom cables. probably among the lowest I found personally find. if anyone has any other recommendations, I would be happy to hear em


----------



## Wicked993

On the cable issue i have personal expereience that lightning cables degrade rapidly over time and use - obviously you get what you pay for and the $5 cable from the gas station is not high qaulity but I find these cable start to show - not charging errors - with-in a couple months.

 Now this week I am getting my first problems with Apple cables - having to flip the connector over to get the device to connect or charge - I am  concerned that this is going to be a short coming of the connector in future. This is based on having lightning cables for multiple phones and ipads.
  
 I don't think it will be long before more people are suffering problems with the Oppo supplied cable - we will wait and see.
  
Edit for spelling


----------



## rschoi75

tobias89 said:


> Any iOS users here? What app do you use for flacs?


 
  
Onkyo HF player


----------



## howdy

How fast is the shipping with oppo? They said they would ship it tomorrow morning.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Depends on the destination and shipping method. Shipping to the East Coast would be 5 business days (starting with the day after the product ships) using FedEx Ground.


----------



## howdy

hasturtheyellow said:


> Depends on the destination and shipping method. Shipping to the East Coast would be 5 business days (starting with the day after the product ships) using FedEx Ground.



OK thanks! I'm assuming 2 days than from Cali to Minnesota.


----------



## mandrake50

Just a heads up. I got the TTVJ micro usb cable today. I like the way the right angle connectors are rotated 180 degrees. It makes the stack with a phone very neat. Unfortunately my HTC DNA with android 4.4.2 would not see the HA-2. USB Audio Player PRO would not see it either. With the OPPO cable, all was good. The HA-2 was definitely charging from the phone with the TTVJ cable. I tried swapping ends (they say the RED end goes to the phone). Still no go. At least with the red end plugged inot the phone, it said it was in OTG mode...
  
 Too bad, I really like the cable layout.  I may have the Galaxy s6 tomorrow. I will give it a try, but I am not optimistic.
  
 Has anyone else got the TTVJ cable? Got it to work ..with or without charging the HA-2?


----------



## money4me247

@mandrake50, sorry to hear that! I will report back when I get my custom cables from mimic and let everyone know how that goes.


----------



## qsk78

Got my Signature Pro yesterday. Sounds wonderful but a little bit bright on oppo...
 Will order a custom cable. I think litz copper should help with brightness but not silver..


----------



## money4me247

ultrasone headphones generally tend have a sharper treble and brighter sound sig tho I have not had the pleasure of trying the signature series. I know the sig dj is a more v-shaped version of the sig pro though. just fyi


----------



## NZtechfreak

mandrake50 said:


> Just a heads up. I got the TTVJ micro usb cable today. I like the way the right angle connectors are rotated 180 degrees. It makes the stack with a phone very neat. Unfortunately my HTC DNA with android 4.4.2 would not see the HA-2. USB Audio Player PRO would not see it either. With the OPPO cable, all was good. The HA-2 was definitely charging from the phone with the TTVJ cable. I tried swapping ends (they say the RED end goes to the phone). Still no go. At least with the red end plugged inot the phone, it said it was in OTG mode...
> 
> Too bad, I really like the cable layout.  I may have the Galaxy s6 tomorrow. I will give it a try, but I am not optimistic.
> 
> Has anyone else got the TTVJ cable? Got it to work ..with or without charging the HA-2?




I posted some pages back that it works fine with my Note 4, red OTG end has to be in the phone, as it's the only one that has the altered pin arrangement to signal the phone to switch into host mode. Samsung phones output a lot more power than most others into connected devices, that might be where it is falling down for you? If you try with a powered USB hub you can test that. 

The HA-2 does draw power from the phone with the TTVJ cable, and the power drain is fairly immense, much higher than I have experienced with other DACs.

+1 for Mimic Cables, used them before for OTG cables.


----------



## qsk78

money4me247 said:


> ultrasone headphones generally tend have a sharper treble and brighter sound sig


 
 Yes, this is correct since my Focal Spirit Pro sound just fine.


----------



## OficialWaranty

amojo said:


> ^ Also get yourself kero nomad lightning cable, great little number more compact than the oppo.


 
 Thanks a lot for the recommendation.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I don't think that anyone has liked the bass boost so far. For me the bass becomes boomy and muddy with it, so I won't use it.
  
 I would have thought discussing cables and connectors for the HA-2 in relation to some of its transport pairings was relevant?


----------



## winfredo

ONKYO HF Player, great App, works with FLAC, DSD128.


----------



## winfredo

ONKYO HF Player, it works great with Flac, DSD (up to 128).  In latest update, files other than native or DOP DSD files can be optioned to be upscaled to 5.6M sampling rate.


----------



## howdy

For iPhone users there is a firewire cable by VMODA that looks promising, a little expensive but hopefully it will last awhile.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi qsk78,
  
 With the following post, you've got me excited with your report that *this cable* allows the Sony NWZ-A10 series DAPs to provide a digital signal to the HA-2 (without using the expensive and clumsy Sony WMC-NWH10 cable with a regular USB A Male to USB Micro B male cable):
  


qsk78 said:


> For Sony A15 users. This Chinese cable works!


 
  
*In the Sony NWZ-A10 thread, however, you posted that this cable did not work:*
  


qsk78 said:


> I've tried this cable I bought for my pha-3 to connect the A15 to OPPO HA-2 - *does not work*...but it does with the pha-3


 
  
 And in this post from the Sony thread, you're saying you went with the Sony PHA-1a instead of the OPPO HA-2 (because that cable didn't work with the HA-2 and you didn't want to use this cumbersome solution):
  


qsk78 said:


> That's why I have ordered the pha-1a instead


 
  
 I've read ahead in both threads, carefully reading all of your subsequent posts, but I don't see a retraction in either thread.  
  
 As of this posting, readers of the Sony NWZ-A10 thread have been told this cable *doesn't work* with the HA-2, but readers of this thread have been told it *does work* with the HA-2.
  
 Which is it?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## howdy

The anticipation is killing me! its suppose to be here today maybe Monday. I will be getting the Oppo PM-3 to audition with this soon as I'm part of there tour. Joining tours is a bad thing as I have no resistance and end up buying it later on.


----------



## immtbiker

tobias89 said:


> Any iOS users here? What app do you use for flacs?


 
  
 I have been using VLC for years on all of my platforms. Easy Peasy….
  
 http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html
  
  


nztechfreak said:


> I don't think that anyone has liked the bass boost so far. For me the bass becomes boomy and muddy with it, so I won't use it.
> 
> I would have thought discussing cables and connectors for the HA-2 in relation to some of its transport pairings was relevant?


 
  
  
 I use the bass boost for watching Netflix through my Riva Turbo speaker while watching movies/TV cop shows in bed. Mac digital out>Oppo>Line Out>speaker. Provides a better listening
 experience using lower late night volumes on less than desirable streaming audio.


----------



## qsk78

zilch0md said:


> *In the Sony NWZ-A10 thread, however, you posted that this cable did not work:*
> 
> 
> And in this post from the Sony thread, you're saying you went with the Sony PHA-1a instead of the OPPO HA-2 (because that cable didn't work with the HA-2 and you didn't want to use this cumbersome solution):
> ...


 
 Well, that was my mistake, which I discovered later (it has happend after I wrote those posts). I should have probably to delete those posts...

 I connect the player which plays music and switch sources between A, B and C and listen - nothing was coming out from the headphones. But the thing was that player stops playing when you switch it to B. So the player goes to PAUSE. I just did not notice  that (did not look at the player's screen) and thought the cable does not work. The solution was to press PLAY again on the player.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 So I CONFIRM THAT THE CABLE DOES WORK- I wrote an email to OPPO support - they will verify it, just wait.



  

 One more thing.

 I was ordering it for PHA-3. There is the 2nd option for PHA-2 as well so I don't know if it works in case they make it for pha-2.


----------



## MsC1

I am experiencing exactly same problem with the lighting to USB connector for iphone6. hadn't done the experiment yet of trying Apples longer cable nor any after market. problem showed up about 3 weeks in as well. will be calling Oppo. more later


----------



## rschoi75

msc1 said:


> I am experiencing exactly same problem with the lighting to USB connector for iphone6. hadn't done the experiment yet of trying Apples longer cable nor any after market. problem showed up about 3 weeks in as well. will be calling Oppo. more later


 
 Sorry to hear that. Hopefully Oppo will replace the faulty cable, but if not, there are cheap alternatives. 
  
 I've been using a short v-moda lighting to usb cable that I already owned, and so far it's been flawless. 
  
 Others are using this one from amazon and reporting good results as well.


----------



## OficialWaranty

oficialwaranty said:


> Anybody have connection problems with the supplied USB A- Lightning cable ?
> After using the HA-2 for three weeks I am experiencing connection issues with my Iphone 6 when i am moving around
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


smarty-pants said:


> ^ If the cable is bad, just contact Oppo support and more than likely they will send you a new one.
> That's what a warranty is for.


 
  
  
 After 1 week of deliberation I have received a reply from OPPO stating that they will replace the USB A cable  since it was only recently purchased.
 I was also informed that the warranty does not cover ACCESSORIES and replacement was done under discretion. OPPO needs to improve the durability and quality of the cable.
 MFI certified cables are certainly not cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway I am still happy with the replacement.


----------



## miceblue

Interesting.
If anyone is interested in comparing DSD256 (native) vs DSD128 (downsampled) vs DSD64 (downsampled) vs DSD64 (native), I just saw this. All of the tracks are free, and the DSD256 (native) vs DSD64 (native) test might give some insight for higher DSD sampling rates.
https://justlisten.nativedsd.com/albums/mendelssohn-session

DSD256 is only supported in Windows at the moment, so OS X users won't be able to do that test.


----------



## Happytalk

immtbiker said:


> I have been using VLC for years on all of my platforms. Easy Peasy….
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html
> 
> ...




I always noticed a strange hiss and an "off" sound signature with VLC player. Like for 10 years. Is there a specific place to download from?


----------



## immtbiker

download.cnet.com


----------



## Chris Ihao

Wow! Got this one today with my new Grado ps1000's, mainly for using it with my ipad and iphone. At first I basically couldn't hear much of a difference, then when starting to A B quite a bit, going through different genres and songs, I began hearing more and more details and subtleties, and finally how much it actually also affects the sound stage. Everything balances out perfectly with the ha-2, creating a wonderfully smooth and enjoyable sound image for my ps1000, while keeping the whole thing punchy and dynamic.

In some cases, the bass were moved forward in the soundstage, and previously felt like it was kind of hiding behind the other instruments. In some cases it were trimmed a bit, where it before could feel a bit "wooly" and boomy. Now its like a visible, crafted pillar instead, firmly placed where it belongs. Playing directly from the ipad and iphone outputs absolutely sounds fine, but the result doesn't really compare to the amped one, and +1000 dollar cans deserve it imo. NO bass boost though. It messes up the Grados' already forceful bass, and destroys the whole soundstage (in particular the treble).

Oh, and my Etymotic HF5's really blossomed with this amp. I have owned these phones for two years now, and I had no clue how much an amp would enhance these. Everything comes out more clearly, in particular the bass, which I have experienced a tad too weak since I got them. Also several details in the mid range have introduced themselves to me, although this also sort of represents a "problem", as I can hear small defects in compressed music, or weird bi-sounds I never heard before. This also goes for the Grados'. Not the Oppo's fault though, and rather proves that it really makes a difference. Hehe.

The line input was a must for me as well, for potential usage with my audio workstations Saffire Scarlett 6i8 soundcards "weakish" headphone output, although I wont be able to test that for a month or two (due to moving). Lastly, the phone charging feature is a very welcome one, for emergencies where my iphone says good night.

Anyways, just wanted to give my impressions of this amp so far.... while listening to the Oppo'ed ps1000's of course.  Cheers!


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks very much, qsk78!
  
 This is valuable information and I really appreciate your follow-up, as I am very interested in alternatives to using the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable + a USB A Male to USB Micro B male cable for getting digital out of the Sony A17 to the OPPO HA-2.
  
  
 Quote:


qsk78 said:


> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike


----------



## howdy

I also received my HA2 today I'm using it with my iPhone 5s and Spotify, to early for impressions but I can tell you I like it a lot. Perfect combo and I agree the bass boost makes it sound muddy to my already dark phones!


----------



## howdy

So I'm trying to get my iPod to work with no luck so far. I think I followed the directions by having the HA2 off hook both up which will turn the iPod on than turn the HA2 on but nothing! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## money4me247

howdy said:


> So I'm trying to get my iPod to work with no luck so far. I think I followed the directions by having the HA2 off hook both up which will turn the iPod on than turn the HA2 on but nothing! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


 
 is your switch in A or B?


----------



## howdy

money4me247 said:


> is your switch in A or B?



On A. My iPhone works fine, I know its tricky to get the iPod to work.


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> On A. My iPhone works fine, I know its tricky to get the iPod to work.


 
  
 I'll suggest you have your iPod's firmware updated to the latest, then use another cable. I have no problem with my iPod nano at all, even the older 4G from 2008


----------



## qsk78

Coming back to the A15 connectivity with the HA-2. 

 Just for understanding the difference between connection cables


----------



## argustimewas

> So I'm trying to get my iPod to work with no luck so far. I think I followed the directions by having the HA2 off hook both up which will turn the iPod on than turn the HA2 on but nothing! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


 
 Mine with an iPod was a bit glitchy at first - I had to start again a few times to get it to work, but it seems to have settled down and works full time every time now. It doesn't seem to be influenced by different cables either. 
  
 I'm sorry this doesn't offer any advice, but it might be yours will start to work with a bit of perseverance.
  
 In summary, as I have posted previously: HA-2 off, ensure all connections are made and "A" is selected, turn HA-2 on, this causes iPod to turn on, press play on iPod and it works (providing you have the correct firmware on the iPod).
  
 Good luck.


----------



## howdy

Thanks for the suggestions! I have the newest fw I will just have try to see what works.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> Coming back to the A15 connectivity with the HA-2.
> Just for understanding the difference between connection cables


 

 please update your toughts and i want to know the battery life differences of the two cables


----------



## HiFiAudio

Another review
  
OPPO HA-2 DAC and Headphone Amplifier Review - Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity
  
 Some lab tests


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> please update your toughts and i want to know the battery life differences of the two cables


 
 Well,  I have a buyer for this original sony cable. So there are no plans to open it up.  Sorry.
 I don't think that it will be any difference in the battery life since the process is the same.
 A15's battery lasts for the same amount of time with the HA-2 as well as with the PHA-3.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Thanks for the link. Getting more and more happy with my HA-2 here.

Btw, how do you guys feel about using high gain for lower impedance sets? I have used low gain so far on my 32 ohm PS1000's, but when I tested last night on high, there was heck of a lot happening to the sound. Perhaps a bit too much. The low gain setting feels much smoother, while the high gain feels extremely energetic, although a bit "edgy", in terms of the sound almost bursting. 



hifiaudio said:


> Another review
> 
> OPPO HA-2 DAC and Headphone Amplifier Review - Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity
> 
> Some lab tests


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > please update your toughts and i want to know the battery life differences of the two cables
> ...


 
 Tnx so it will last 7 to 8 hours using both cables (the original and the china-made one)? because it seems the chinese one seems smaller and the sony has a big connector, like it has a extra chip inside it, thus contributing to eating the battery life, I asume the chinese one doesn't has that chip and the battery last a bit longer.
  
 Because i use my Fiio L5 LOD (analogue) for my bose soundDock and uit extends the battery life a bit futher


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> Tnx so it will last 7 to 8 hours using both cables (the original and the china-made one)? because it seems the chinese one seems smaller and the sony has a big connector, like it has a extra chip inside it, thus contributing to eating the battery life, I asume the chinese one doesn't has that chip and the battery last a bit longer.


 
 Difficult to say. And yes, it's really strange why the original sony cable is so huge. I have compared this chinese cable with the original pha-3, pha-1a data transfer cables - there were no difference in sound quality.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> Difficult to say. And yes, it's really strange why the original sony cable is so huge. I have compared this chinese cable with the original pha-3, pha-1a data transfer cables - there were no difference in sound quality.


 
 Thanks i a really cosidering the chinese-made cable for cheapness but don't know how much will shipping costs to mexico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i got a fiio L5 from mp4nation (honkong) and costed the same as the original sony NWH10 cable.
  
 if you can run a battery test on the chinese-ade and the sony original i will be pleased
  
 I will get the HA-2 but temporarely use it with my Fiio L5 LOD, while i evaluate the china cable vs sony WMC-NWH10


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thanks i a really cosidering the chinese-made cable for cheapness but don't know how much will shipping cost to Mexico




Honestly I wouldn't recommend using cheap Chinese cables for something like this. Generally, cables, power supplies etc. is a bad idea, as in worst case scenarios, you could get short circuits, ruin the port physically, or it simply could be dysfunctional. Quality control seems to be shady, to say the least.

In cases of lightning cables; I have seen, and tried, Chinese ones, and they are not something to write home about. Most of the ones I tried didn't even work. Its a shame Apple has such few options when it comes to official cables, although "approved" ones are starting to show up.

Lastly; digital cables either work or they dont. Sound quality is never affected by this.


----------



## mandrake50

does anyone check this sfuff.. before deciding to connect  things ? Especially if we have high end,,, high dollar items involved???


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






qsk78 said:


> Well, that was my mistake, which I discovered later (it has happend after I wrote those posts). I should have probably to delete those posts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







zilch0md said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Mike







qsk78 said:


> Coming back to the A15 connectivity with the HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for understanding the difference between connection cables







gerelmx1986 said:


> please update your toughts and i want to know the battery life differences of the two cables







qsk78 said:


> Well,  I have a buyer for this original sony cable. So there are no plans to open it up.  Sorry.
> I don't think that it will be any difference in the battery life since the process is the same.
> A15's battery lasts for the same amount of time with the HA-2 as well as with the PHA-3.







gerelmx1986 said:


> Tnx so it will last 7 to 8 hours using both cables (the original and the china-made one)? because it seems the chinese one seems smaller and the sony has a big connector, like it has a extra chip inside it, thus contributing to eating the battery life, I asume the chinese one doesn't has that chip and the battery last a bit longer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






qsk78 said:


> Difficult to say. And yes, it's really strange why the original sony cable is so huge. I have compared this chinese cable with the original pha-3, pha-1a data transfer cables - there were no difference in sound quality.







gerelmx1986 said:


> Thanks i a really cosidering the chinese-made cable for cheapness but don't know how much will shipping costs to mexico  , i got a fiio L5 from mp4nation (honkong) and costed the same as the original sony NWH10 cable.
> 
> if you can run a battery test on the chinese-ade and the sony original i will be pleased
> 
> I will get the HA-2 but temporarely use it with my Fiio L5 LOD, while i evaluate the china cable vs sony WMC-NWH10








mandrake50 said:


> does anyone check this sfuff.. before deciding to connect  things ? Especially if we have high end,,, high dollar items involved???




What's really weird is that even though qsk78 has tested the Chinese cable between the Sony NWZ-A17 and the OPPO HA-2, initially declaring in this thread that it's a good substitute for the Sony cable, he later wrote, "So I CONFIRM THAT THE CABLE DOES WORK...", but now, with gerelmx1986 asking questions about it, qsk78 seems to have flipped back to claiming the Chinese cable is a viable substitute for the Sony cable he's prepared to sell. 

Meanwhile, over on the NWZ-A10 thread, qsk78 says he's not using the HA-2 with the Sony NWZ-A17.

@qsk78 Once again, I have to ask you to explain your self-contradictory posts. What would you have us believe regarding the Chinese cable as a substitute for the larger, more expensive, Sony WMC-NWH10 - specifically for use with the HA-2?

(I'm asking not just for my own clarification, but for others as well - especially gerelmx1986, who seems to think the Chinese cable *can* be used between the A17 and HA-2 - as a substitute for the Sony WMC-NWH10.)

Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Indeed* i was asking him about BATTERY LIFE, not SQ,* i know digital transport is digital transport, is not like testing an analogue out form fiio L5 and XYZW company cable to say so..and he replies with a different matter about the cables being same SQ... and his answer about battery life was unclear to me  as i understood him he says the batt last the same on both amps PHA-3 and HA-2, something i didnt ask him LOL. i referred to* battery life between the TWO CABLES*


----------



## zilch0md

^ Yes, I'm watching you get led astray, but I think there's still room for this being nothing more than a miscommunication - nothing malicious.  
  
 It was clear to me that you were asking for a battery life comparison between the two cables in qsk78's previously posted photo ...
  

  
 ... and this is the HA-2 thread - so it's pretty obvious you are talking about connecting the Sony A17 to the HA-2.
  
 And you wouldn't be asking for a battery life comparison of those two cables if you weren't operating under the assumption that the Chinese cable can be used as a substitute for the Sony cable.
  
 Unfortunately, qsk78 has told us in this thread that the Chinese cable works fine as a substitute for the Sony cable, then he told us it doesn't work, and now he's *not* telling you it doesn't work when you're asking for a battery life comparison.  
  
@qsk78 I honestly believe you are well-intentioned, but just aren't paying close enough attention to what people are asking you about your previous posts. 
  
 Help!
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> ^ Yes, I'm watching you get led astray, but I think there's still room for this being nothing more than a miscommunication - nothing malicious.
> 
> It was clear to me that you were asking for a battery life comparison between the two cables in qsk78's previously posted photo ...
> 
> ...


 
 Yes you are not the issue, the issue is @qsk78 with his weird posts.. I wanted to elarn more about it 'cause not only because battery life, mainly because mazon global says to me Currently "WMC NWH10 by Sony" cannot be delivered to Mexico damn amazon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 tnks mike for trying to contact this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Indee tried to buy the WMC-NWH10 when i bought my new Philips Sonicare tooth brush to replace my dead one, and was proceeding to chek out and amazon said that We're sorry but one of the items cannot be delivered to mexico and tuenr to be the sony cable


----------



## NZtechfreak

Shipito probably ships to Mexico though...


----------



## gerelmx1986

nztechfreak said:


> Shipito probably ships to Mexico though...


 

 Thnaks i will check it out


----------



## NZtechfreak

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thnaks i will check it out




I've used then lots, good service. You even fill your own customs declaration.


----------



## qsk78

chris ihao said:


> Honestly I wouldn't recommend using cheap Chinese cables for something like this. Generally, cables, power supplies etc. is a bad idea, as in worst case scenarios, you could get short circuits, ruin the port physically, or it simply could be dysfunctional. Quality control seems to be shady, to say the least.


 
 That's why I have sent a message to Oppo support and inofrmation about this cable to verify.
  
 That was the answer:
  
 "_We are glad to hear that this single cable solution works properly. We will try to confirm this and update our Knowledge Database in the future"_
   _Best Regards, 

 Customer Service 
 OPPO Digital, Inc. _
  
  
 So far I use it* on my own risk *and I don't say that anybody should buy it, it's up to you guys.
  
 I used it with the pha-3 for a month and 1-2 weeks with oppo now. PHA-3 did survive


----------



## qsk78

zilch0md said:


> @qsk78 Once again, I have to ask you to explain your self-contradictory posts. What would you have us believe regarding the Chinese cable as a substitute for the larger, more expensive, Sony WMC-NWH10 - specifically for use with the HA-2?
> 
> Mike


 
 Sony WMC-NWH10 was ordered by me 2-3 weeks ago when I though that Chinese cable does not work - could not cancel the order.
 So now I don't need this cable anymore and it was sold out yesterday.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi qsk78,
  
  
  



Spoiler: qsk78 saying the Chinese cable DOES NOT work with Sony A15 and OPPO HA-2



Quote:


qsk78 said:


> I tried this cable today to connect my A15  - does not work
> 
> 
> It works with my pha-3.
> ...


 
  
  


  
  
  


Spoiler: qsk78 is standing firm that the Chinese cable DOES work with Sony A15 and OPPO HA-2






qsk78 said:


> For Sony A15 users. This Chinese cable works!


 
  
  


qsk78 said:


> This one http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42057594011
> 
> I was using it for the pha-3 instead of the original sony cable
> 
> I have ordered it via these guys http://taobaofocus.com/


 
  
  


qsk78 said:


> yes, it works on the OPPO as well
> 
> this is how the original pha-3 cable looks like (from the right side)


 
  
  


qsk78 said:


> Well, that was my mistake, which I discovered later (it has happend after I wrote those posts). I should have probably to delete those posts...
> 
> I connect the player which plays music and switch sources between A, B and C and listen - nothing was coming out from the headphones. But the thing was that player stops playing when you switch it to B. So the player goes to PAUSE. I just did not notice  that (did not look at the player's screen) and thought the cable does not work. The solution was to press PLAY again on the player.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


qsk78 said:


> That's why I have sent a message to Oppo support and inofrmation about this cable to verify.
> 
> That was the answer:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


qsk78 said:


> Sony WMC-NWH10 was ordered by me 2-3 weeks ago when I though that Chinese cable does not work - could not cancel the order.
> So now I don't need this cable anymore and it was sold out yesterday.


 
  


  
  
 Your latest post, above, says, "I used it with the pha-3 for a month and 1-2 weeks* with oppo* now."  
  
 Thanks for (weakly) affirming that the Chinese cable works as a substitute for the Sony WMC-NWH10 - specifically for use with the HA-2.  
  
 Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

I've lost track of the Brand of that cable from china, can you please pass me the site where you got it from @qsk78 ?, I will also evaluat eBay, amazon shipito to get the original sony cable in case i don't understand chinese "amazon" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 but confirming it Works looks tempting to have another solution possibly cheaper tan what sony charges your
  
 NEVER MIND i found on tabao focus.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I have another question there are two models of that vhinese cable, oe that says PHA-2 Connection and other that says PHA-3 connection @qsk78, which one did you chose?
  
*Yikes is more expensive than the sony original*


----------



## gerelmx1986

nztechfreak said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Thnaks i will check it out
> ...


 

 Thanks I've found some sellers in amazon that sell it to mexico and is more cheaper tan the MusicHeaven recommendation, next paycheck i grab a WMC-NWH10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * But before i get the sony one i want to see if the MusicHeaven one gives more battery life tan the 8 lowly hours with the WMC-NWH10, so patiently waiting for @qsk78 battery life testing on his new MusicHeaven cable*


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> Your latest post, above, says, "I used it with the pha-3 for a month and 1-2 weeks* with oppo* now."
> 
> Thanks for (weakly) affirming that the Chinese cable works as a substitute for the Sony WMC-NWH10 - specifically for use with the HA-2.
> 
> Mike


 
  
 I am hoping someone from Oppo can confirm this eventually. If it is indeed working, I'll very much like to get one, take it apart and see if I can make it even smaller.


----------



## gerelmx1986

At least hope some one ta Oppo can help us with the battery test of a A17/zx2/zx1/f880 walkmen and this MH-LD113 Cable


----------



## rickydenim

I just saw that Lollipop upgrade is ready for my Note 4 - can anyone confirm the Oppo HA-2 still works with Lollipop? I will hold off if there are OTG issues.


----------



## money4me247

rickydenim said:


> I just saw that Lollipop upgrade is ready for my Note 4 - can anyone confirm the Oppo HA-2 still works with Lollipop? I will hold off if there are OTG issues.


 
 I have lollipop on my s5 and the ha-2 works.


----------



## rickydenim

money4me247 said:


> I have lollipop on my s5 and the ha-2 works.


 

 Thank-you! That's a relief. I remember reading about people having issues with other DAC's on Lollipop for phones that have had it for a while, great to hear not the case!


----------



## mandrake50

money4me247 said:


> I have lollipop on my s5 and the ha-2 works.


 

 5.02 on an S6, it works pretty much perfectly. No need to use UAPP for high res files... I love it!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

clieos said:


> I am hoping someone from Oppo can confirm this eventually. If it is indeed working, I'll very much like to get one, take it apart and see if I can make it even smaller.


 
  
 We are in the process of ordering several single cable solutions, but I really have no ETA when they will be purchased, received and tested. But we will definitely update the Knowledge Database in the future when we are confident of a working single cable solution.


----------



## money4me247

hasturtheyellow said:


> We are in the process of ordering several single cable solutions, but I really have no ETA when they will be purchased, received and tested. But we will definitely update the Knowledge Database in the future when we are confident of a working single cable solution.


 
 I know this is a response to the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable, but it would be really cool if Oppo offered right-angle to right-angle cables for Android/iPhone. I know there was some previous concerns about having the entire weight of the ha-2+smartphone resting on the usb cable and something like that would be a nice option for people interested. thanks for reading my feedback!


----------



## rickydenim

mandrake50 said:


> 5.02 on an S6, it works pretty much perfectly. No need to use UAPP for high res files... I love it!


 

 So just to clarify, with 5.0 I can use Poweramp and it will use the Oppo DAC? I've been using Hiby and tried the UAPP trial but I hate the UI.


----------



## ClieOS

hasturtheyellow said:


> We are in the process of ordering several single cable solutions, but I really have no ETA when they will be purchased, received and tested. But we will definitely update the Knowledge Database in the future when we are confident of a working single cable solution.


 
  
 No problem. I won't mind picking one up myself sometime next month just for the fun of it, will help to confirm it if I can.


----------



## stjj89

Has anyone had success using the HA-2 with a Linux machine? There are no official drivers for it, but I'm wondering if it would plug-and-play like my TEAC HA-P50 does.


----------



## mandrake50

rickydenim said:


> So just to clarify, with 5.0 I can use Poweramp and it will use the Oppo DAC? I've been using Hiby and tried the UAPP trial but I hate the UI.


 

 In my case I do exactly that. I use Poweramp as my player.  Up to 24/192 Flac files play through it using  just that player standalone out of the S6 to the HA-2. . I haven't played any DSD yet.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

money4me247 said:


> I know this is a response to the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable, but it would be really cool if Oppo offered right-angle to right-angle cables for Android/iPhone. I know there was some previous concerns about having the entire weight of the ha-2+smartphone resting on the usb cable and something like that would be a nice option for people interested. thanks for reading my feedback!


 
  
 Quote:


clieos said:


> No problem. I won't mind picking one up myself sometime next month just for the fun of it, will help to confirm it if I can.


 
  
 Unfortunately the first cable we had direct delivered to our factory did not work, but we are in the process of getting another one to ensure that this specific cable was just defective versus not being compatible with the HA-2.
  

  
 Defective cables are not too uncommon as is it not possible to guarantee a 100% success rate, so we are not writing off this, and other, cables yet.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately the first cable we had direct delivered to our factory did not work, but we are in the process of getting another one to ensure that this specific cable was just defective versus not being compatible with the HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> Defective cables are not too uncommon as is it not possible to guarantee a 100% success rate, so we are not writing off this, and other, cables yet.


 
 I'll wait for more testing, if it doesn't works or does, but seems those cables rare shobby quality, then i will get the WMC-NWH10 and sacrifice battery life of my precious A17


----------



## stjj89

Does anyone use the HA-2 exclusively as a DAC? I'm wondering how these compare to desktop DAC options with wired power supplies.


----------



## rickydenim

mandrake50 said:


> In my case I do exactly that. I use Poweramp as my player.  Up to 24/192 Flac files play through it using  just that player standalone out of the S6 to the HA-2. . I haven't played any DSD yet.


 

 Is it actually using the Oppo DAC though? I've tested Poweramp whilst on Kitkat 4.4 and it does work with the Oppo but I notice the quality is nowhere as good as using the Hiby player that displays using USB audio DAC. Is it just passing through it's audio decoding to the Oppo to output? I was hoping with Lollipop that once the Oppo was connected to it Lollipop would hand off all DAC duties to the Oppo. Not sure if that's how it actually works though.


----------



## mandrake50

rickydenim said:


> Is it actually using the Oppo DAC though? I've tested Poweramp whilst on Kitkat 4.4 and it does work with the Oppo but I notice the quality is nowhere as good as using the Hiby player that displays using USB audio DAC. Is it just passing through it's audio decoding to the Oppo to output? I was hoping with Lollipop that once the Oppo was connected to it Lollipop would hand off all DAC duties to the Oppo. Not sure if that's how it actually works though.


 

  Yes it is using the DAC in the HA-2.  I think that, the way that I have connected things, it is  not possible to feed through. The data goes through the HA-2 DAC... before it gets to analog section.
  
 I have not tried the app that you refer to. I compared only Poweramp, and UAPP. I found no audible difference. (I admit, I have not yet listened critically to the system, but it IS a phone...)
  
 Hands off, I think it does, but it seemed to take awhile. I got used to waiting 30 seconds or so after connecting to start the player. Otherwise I would get music out of the phone speaker.
 Given a bit of time the S6 found the HA-2 and used it by default.  Not sure as how to get objective evidence of this. I can't seem to find a place in any of the players that I use to get a reading of bitrate.. nor a way to verify what the HA-2 is receiving. Suggestions?


----------



## miceblue

I just got back from a local Head-Fi meet. I set up the HA-2 with someone else's iPod Classic 80 GB just fine without any issues.
1) Have iPod on
2) Have HA-2 off
3) Plug in USB-A cable into HA-2
4) Plug in headphones
5) Plug in other end of USB cable into iPod
6) Turn HA-2 on
7) Play music

I put the HA-2 in the mobile power bank mode as step 4.5 just to make sure I can physically see that the HA-2 is being detected by the iPod (as in the iPod will start charging).


----------



## argustimewas

> Does anyone use the HA-2 exclusively as a DAC? I'm wondering how these compare to desktop DAC options with wired power supplies.



 
I have iTunes (ALAC lossless) and Spotify Premium (320 kbps) on a MacBook Pro which I connect to an via a DAC into an analogue and speakers in my home office. 
 
Normally I use an Epiphany Acoustics E-Dac (powered via the USB) but I have used my HA-2. I slightly prefer the sound of the former which is a little warmer, although this may be due to using differing cables which I've yet to swap about to check. Having said all of that I'm generally happy to use an iPod Classic, iPhone or iPad as source via the Oppo into the amp & speakers because it frees up the laptop more conveniently. The HA-2 gives a full and detailed sound when used as a DAC into a hifi system for office use.
 
I don't use the HA-2 exclusively in this way as I also bought it to use with my iPod and headphones when travelling.
 
However, for more serious listening I use vinyl or CD in my main hifi system (see signature).


----------



## rickydenim

mandrake50 said:


> Yes it is using the DAC in the HA-2.  I think that, the way that I have connected things, it is  not possible to feed through. The data goes through the HA-2 DAC... before it gets to analog section.
> 
> I have not tried the app that you refer to. I compared only Poweramp, and UAPP. I found no audible difference. (I admit, I have not yet listened critically to the system, but it IS a phone...)
> 
> ...


 

 I did the update to Lollipop 5.01 on my Note 4 today and after setting it up I tested both Hiby and Poweramp. After listening to both I think Poweramp is now definitely using the DAC. The only difference is that Hiby/UAPP will pop up a msg to ask permission to use USB DAC and show the DAC logo, however Poweramp/Android system doesn't. Also, through Hiby/UAPP the volume is only controlled via the Oppo (outboard) whereas through Poweramp/Samsung music you control through both phone and Oppo. SQ wise I can't tell the difference so I will happily continue using Poweramp now. Guess I'd only go back to Hiby if need DSD etc.


----------



## gerelmx1986

argustimewas said:


> However, for more serious listening I use vinyl or CD in my main hifi system (see signature).


 
 ALAC (and FLAC) are already CD quality or better-than-vinyl if they are 24-bit ranging from 88.2 to 192KHz


----------



## argustimewas

> ALAC (and FLAC) are already CD quality or better-than-vinyl


 
 Yes, I appreciate the quality of lossless music.
  
 My comment was about the quality of the reproduction kit, not the actual music source, when I was referring to enjoying my hifi system over my more modest amp and speakers in my home office.


----------



## gerelmx1986

argustimewas said:


> > ALAC (and FLAC) are already CD quality or better-than-vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, sorry i misinterpeted , O_o the closest reproduction to near-reality in an audio system was ewhne i got to Hamburg Germany to meet my Boyfriend. He had this array of things a tape deck, a CD player (dead), pre-amp, fischer amp + fischer floor tower speakers.
  
 The speackekers were rougly 2/3 my size in length i'm 1.65m so those were a bit big. Days later i bougt a Y-cable (3.5mm to RCA), connected my Fiio X3 (1st generation) which has a warm sound due toit's wolfson WM7840  DAC, it is musical and warm, sounding like a class A amp (the player whne used with phones).
  
 I was used to "good sound" from  a BoseSoundDock series II i had (from my former iPod times), fired some FLAC files fromt eh fiio x3 line-out, rated at 2.0V ithink connected to my BF amp, the sound i hear, the sound i heard oh my screw*n God....
  
 He cranked the vol. futher up, God. proceeded to play Some Harpsichord music (Louis couperin being played by Davitt Moroney/ Harmonia Mundi 1982) it' s so realistic like he was there, then played some orchestral music (I have assisted to orchestral & piano recitals so i know how it sounds in real-life) Holy Cow of the roman catholic church! the sound was the closest to reality (for 16/44.1) i was left jaw-dropped with square eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we say this in mexico (dejarte con los ojos cuadrados, literally letting you with you eyes squared) when you are amused, I played then organ music, God amazing sound, so 3D (also the position he had them contributed to this, he told me a perfect equliateral triangle distances from speaker A to B and then facing towards you each other must from an equilaterous triangle)
  
 For the first time in my life, I said Bose SUCKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my ex-AIWAI "hi-fi" stereo ALSO SUCKED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, when we visited the Telemann Museum Hamburg, they had a Iradio or something iHome or so speakers, (smaller than the bose soundDock) blasying some telemann Orchestral suites. I commented to my Guy, ufff your system (fischer) doesn't compare to this... your setup crushes my bose and this crap
  
 And the fiio x3 has some implementation flaws, I often heard floating trebble instruments, as they ere playing in a balcony above me What???.
  
 I want to go to Hamburg again and hear again the fischer speakers/amp but this time with my new DAP a Sony walkman A17 (and the Oppo HA-2, soon to be bought, perhaps during may)
  
 In real-life i have heard Very good symphonic concerts, my most fond memories are with pinchas zuceermann playing Mozarts symphony No. 41 "Jupiter", as part as one of the universities here in Monterrey, Mexico, now gone forever (the artistic foundation in the lame excuse mexicans don't like classical msuic anymore and money issues), and the wrost of them was two piano recitals played in the state theatre, the acoustics of th eplace are horrible


----------



## howdy

Finally got my iPod classic to work with this, it was the cable I was using. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Finally got my iPod classic to work with this, it was the cable I was using. Sounds fantastic!


 

 Cool for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that explains why my iPod classic sucked soooo bad using headphone out and when connected to the bose SounDock 30-pin port it sounded firgging Good.
  
 Using the same Bose now with my Walkman A17, sound fantastic using LO and as well as HO, but i find it needs amping, on May paycheck i will buy the Ha-2 Finally, been waiting for ages to get one and to make matters worse i have some healthcare debt with my dad


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> Cool for you   that explains why my iPod classic sucked soooo bad using headphone out and when connected to the bose SounDock 30-pin port it sounded firgging Good.
> 
> Using the same Bose now with my Walkman A17, sound fantastic using LO and as well as HO, but i find it needs amping, on May paycheck i will buy the Ha-2 Finally, been waiting for ages to get one and to make matters worse i have some healthcare debt with my dad



You will definitely like the HA2 with what ever you use it with!


----------



## gerelmx1986

I did a simulation of the shopping, price not bad incl. shipping $346 USD...
  
 I have three questions about the shopping/shipping process
  
 1)They say they accept VISA/MasterCard but is credit card or they also support Debit cards? i had this experience while trying to buy with american airlines, they declined my debit card, while other shops like buying music in flac or a cable they accept it
  
 2)There is a field you can fill out with additional info, can i put on that field (assume is for house description for better localization) that i want it to be declared as gift/test unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you know the taxes)
  
 3)what is the optional checkbox that says *Signature Requirement *?
  
 Thnaks and tell me about their overall expeirnce, e.g rate of defective units if you had to return yours, customer support good?


----------



## money4me247

sig requirement means they will not leave the package at your doorstep if you don't sign for the package.


----------



## gerelmx1986

money4me247 said:


> sig requirement means they will not leave the package at your doorstep if you don't sign for the package.


 

 Thanks mate, the reception of the package can be signed by another person available in my house f.e my sister or my mom in this case?, because most of the time DHL or Fedex etc brimgs a packet to my house i'm at work
  
 or has to be specfically me the one that has to sign the packakge recpetion?


----------



## money4me247

gerelmx1986 said:


> Thanks mate, the reception of the package can be signed by another person available in my house f.e my sister or my mom in this case?, because most of the time DHL or Fedex etc brimgs a packet to my house i'm at work
> 
> or has to be specfically me the one that has to sign the packakge recpetion?


 
 anyone can sign for you at that address.


----------



## gerelmx1986

money4me247 said:


> anyone can sign for you at that address.


 
 Thnaks sounds like amazon package updates that says signed and delivered...


----------



## qsk78

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately the first cable we had direct delivered to our factory did not work, but we are in the process of getting another one to ensure that this specific cable was just defective versus not being compatible with the HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> Defective cables are not too uncommon as is it not possible to guarantee a 100% success rate, so we are not writing off this, and other, cables yet.


 
 Sony A15 goes to PAUSE when you switch the source to B and you should press PLAY again. Is this not the case? Please look at the A15 screen if it plays or not.  
 My cable was ordered for the pha-3. (There is the second option for the pha-2)
  
  
 By the way,  I broke my cable yesterday (the combo dropped to the floor from 1,5 m height). Will need to find somebody to fix or will have to order a new one. And it does not work anymore ))


----------



## zilch0md

hasturtheyellow said:


> Unfortunately the first cable we had direct delivered to our factory did not work, but we are in the process of getting another one to ensure that this specific cable was just defective versus not being compatible with the HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> Defective cables are not too uncommon as is it not possible to guarantee a 100% success rate, so we are not writing off this, and other, cables yet.


 
  
 Thanks for doing this post-release research!  OPPO is awesome!
  


qsk78 said:


> *Sony A15 goes to PAUSE when you switch the source to B and you should press PLAY again. Is this not the case? Please look at the A15 screen if it plays or not.  *
> *My cable was ordered for the pha-3. (There is the second option for the pha-2)*
> 
> 
> By the way,  I broke my cable yesterday (the combo dropped to the floor from 1,5 m height). Will need to find somebody to fix or will have to order a new one. And it does not work anymore ))


 
  
 I'm sorry to hear about your broken cable, qsk78, but it sounds as if the rest of the gear survived intact.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And thanks for the pointer regarding the *need to order the cable selecting the option for a PHA-3 instead of for a PHA-2. * That might be what went wrong with OPPO's order.
  
 Mike


----------



## Gr8Desire

*HA-2 ISSUE*

 My HA-2 does a good job powering all my dynamic phones and my EL-8 planars.  There is one exception:

 On a recent business trip, I tried using the HA-2 with my *Bose QC-15* headphones.  The QC-15s require a battery and have no sound when the battery is drained. The impedance of the QC-15s seems to fool the HA-2 into thinking there are no headphones attached thereby MUTING the phones output. Line out still functions; only phones output is affected.  

 All of my other phones work - including Bose QC20i portables.  Only the QC-15s will not work with the HA-2.

Can anyone else confirm this unusual behavior?


----------



## qsk78

zilch0md said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your broken cable, qsk78, but it sounds as if the rest of the gear survived intact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, the rest of the gear wokrs fine, thank you,  
 but the cable looks really bad now))
  

  
 Could not fix it. Will have to order a new one.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> Yes, the rest of the gear wokrs fine, thank you,
> but the cable looks really bad now))
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So quality of this cable is so-so.. well i will evalute it still but please how much battery drain you noted before it failed?


----------



## gerelmx1986

gr8desire said:


> *HA-2 ISSUE*
> 
> My HA-2 does a good job powering all my dynamic phones and my EL-8 planars.  There is one exception:
> 
> ...


 
 how many ringts the tip has? if it has three then is a mic versión for iphones and that can affect normal stereo jacks not sounding OK, a normal stereo headphones with no mic has two rings in the tip
  
 have you tried switching to High gain instead?


----------



## sluker

Mine just got here this morning. I haven't had mc time to listen it yet but have tried it out with my Note 4, iPod classic and old touch, as well as the Sony A-17. All work. Now if I can make it wok with my cyanogen S3 and iPod 5.5 that will be a bonus.
 Just because pictures make a thread more interesting, Here it is with the touch and the jh16s


----------



## HasturTheYellow

gr8desire said:


> *HA-2 ISSUE*
> 
> My HA-2 does a good job powering all my dynamic phones and my EL-8 planars.  There is one exception:
> 
> ...


 
   
When the Bose QC15 does not have any power going to its internal amplifier, or the gain switch is set to "Hi Level" (for high input impedance), HA-2's headphone output does not detect it as a normal headphone load and as a result the HA-2's power amplifier does not turn on. 

   

Since the QC15 has a built-in amplifier, there is no benefit driving it with the HA-2's amplifier circuit. We would recommend that you set it the "Hi Level" and plug into the HA-2's Line Out, and use the playback software to control the volume. Otherwise, you will be going through two amplification stages which may result in poorer audio performance.


----------



## howdy

Anyone here compare this to the Sony PHA-1A? I would like to read someone's comparison of the 2!


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Anyone here compare this to the Sony PHA-1A? I would like to read someone's comparison of the 2!


 

 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The obly thing is the lack of aux-in in the PHA-1A


----------



## Gr8Desire

hasturtheyellow said:


> When the Bose QC15 does not have any power going to its internal amplifier, or the gain switch is set to "Hi Level" (for high input impedance), HA-2's headphone output does not detect it as a normal headphone load and as a result the HA-2's power amplifier does not turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the QC15 has a built-in amplifier, there is no benefit driving it with the HA-2's amplifier circuit. We would recommend that you set it the "Hi Level" and plug into the HA-2's Line Out, and use the playback software to control the volume. Otherwise, you will be going through two amplification stages which may result in poorer audio performance.


 
 Well put.  

 But the QC-15 is not loud enough in an airplane or train for me. Increasing  _pre-amplification_ via the HA-2 would normally result louder QC-15 output until its amp finally clips.

 It's not a big deal for me. The HA-2 works well with my Audeze EL8's. That is the primary use case. I was just hoping to use the HA-2 in some other situations.


----------



## Gr8Desire

gerelmx1986 said:


> how many ringts the tip has? if it has three then is a mic versión for iphones and that can affect normal stereo jacks not sounding OK, a normal stereo headphones with no mic has two rings in the tip
> 
> have you tried switching to High gain instead?


 
  
 Thanks.  I tried both cables that come with the QC-15. One is a standard 1/4" stereo plug with 3 bands. The other is an iPhone compatible plug with an extra band to support the in-line buttons.  Neither works with the HA-2.


----------



## qsk78

howdy said:


> Anyone here compare this to the Sony PHA-1A? I would like to read someone's comparison of the 2!


 
 I have both today.

 In my opinion PHA-1A is warmer, more dark and gives a "thicker" sound than the HA-2.

 HA-2 is brighter. I personally prefer the sabre ess sound signature than the wolfson's one and to me HA-2 gives more details and it is more dynamic with stronger and punchier bass which fits my genres much better.

 It will also depend on your headphones. My sig pro sometimes are too bright on some records with the HA-2 but never on the pha-1a.

 Nevertheless, I stay with the ha-2 and selling my pha-1a out today.

 To me the pha-1a sounds similar to DX50, AK100 and other DAPs on wolfsons which I left in the past already.

 After having the pha-3 on the ES9018 which I really liked in balanced mode (unbeatable to me among portable devices), the  HA-2 will be a better choice with a similar sound signature.
 Hope that helps. 
  



  

  
 P.S. the pictures were taken before I broke the connection cable


----------



## rickydenim

I spoke to soon with my success with Lollipop and HA-2. When using Poweramp I now get constant 'blips'. I went back to use Hiby and now it plays one track and then stops playing anything else. Have to keep turning HA-2 on/off again for it to register. Hmm!


----------



## NZtechfreak

rickydenim said:


> I spoke to soon with my success with Lollipop and HA-2. When using Poweramp I now get constant 'blips'. I went back to use Hiby and now it plays one track and then stops playing anything else. Have to keep turning HA-2 on/off again for it to register. Hmm!


 
  
 How does it work with UAPP?


----------



## rickydenim

I'll have to try i


nztechfreak said:


> How does it work with UAPP?


 

 I'll have to try it again. I had the trial version but deleted it when Hiby was working on Kitkat.


----------



## zilch0md

iamblest said:


> Do they? Maybe they do and I haven't connected them? *I have audeze lcd3 and Sennheiser HD800s*. I might have to look through lol


 
  
  


money4me247 said:


> lol it was a real honest suggestion. pretty sure if you read the manual front to back you will figure out why it seems to be only work sometimes.
> 
> hint: the ha-2 is working correctly.





> *[Your signature indicates you have the HD800.]*


 
  
 Hey guys,
  
*Have either of you tried your HA-2 with the HD800?* 
  
 If so, which do you prefer, Low Gain or High Gain?  
  
 I'm interested in your opinions, before I pollute your thinking with mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyone else?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## money4me247

@zilch0md, sry those are just impressions of the he-560 against the hd800 after a few extended demo sessions at stereo exchange in nyc. I don't own the hd800. ended up picking the he-560. i'm guessing you should have the hd800 in high gain as its impedance is like 300 ohms, though if you are posting about it maybe you have it in low gain because that would be more surprising & post-worthy. hahah. My HE-560 I set to high gain when using with the ha-2.


----------



## Sevenfeet

I'm nearly 2 months into the use of my HA-2 having ordered it back on 2/27/15.  Some thoughts...
  
 The Good:
  
 The more I listen to it, the more I'm impressed by this product.  It's now pretty easy for me to tell the difference listening to it versus not (this is my first DAC).  The sound is lovely, the construction is solid and it's worked pretty well nearly all of the time.  The problems I've had with it usually involve players that don't seem to recognize it.  I usually use a Mac so I've found some players have issues with it, especially concerning DSD playback.    In fact, the only player that play DSDs for me consistently is my iPhone using the Onkyo app.  It plays flawlessly pretty much anything I through at it.  For all the grief that iTunes gets, it plays through this device without any problems including Hi Res ALAC, AIFF and WAV content without strange errors or needless configuration.  Also, Pure Music on the Mac refuses to acknowledge this as a 32-bit device so what little 32-bit music files I have get down sampled.
  
 One thing I'm wondering is whether or not it's possible to firmware upgrade this thing if need be.  Right now, the only way to play DSD256 (4X) content with the Onkyo app is to convert to PCM.  The HA-2 supports DoP 1.1 except for DSD256.  The HA-2 is supposed to still play music in this format in "native mode", whatever that means.  I'll try this player with JRiver Media 20 on a PC at some point.
  
 At a recent headphone meet in Nashville, I was pleasantly surprised that this unit could drive more demanding units like the Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-XC.  I probably wasn't ideal, but I'd never used the hi-gain setting for anything until that day.
  
 Using the HA-2 as a "pony bottle" to charge my iPhone 6 Plus has come in handy, especially on aircraft without power at the seat.  Thanks for building that feature in.  The HA-2's battery isn't enough to do a full charge in most cases, but it's enough to get me out of my jam until I can find power later.  And charging through the fast charging system is as fast as advertised.
  
  
 The Bad:
  
 Not much really.  The mode switch on the bottom is a little jangley and not as firm as I would like (conversely, the volume knob is awesome).  USB-C as a replacement for USB-B on the bottom for charging/playback would be a nice update for a future model (USB B's is a terrible plug when you are fumbling around...it never goes in right the first time).  And the power on light next to the volume knob can really only be seen if that side of the HA-2 is up.  If you turn the unit over, you can't see the light.  Fortunately, the unit goes into a low power situation when not playing music so it's not like you burn that much battery anyway.
  
 The included MFi-certified USB/Lightning cable for iOS devices will eventually fail just due to the fact that most of the time it's operating in a severely curved/bent position.  Fortunately there is nothing special about this cable (any iPhone charging cable will work).  Monoprice sells a 4 inch MFi certified charging cable...might be good to buy a few of them as spares.
  
 It would be nice to know what the battery swap policy and cost is from Oppo when the time comes.
  
  
 The Ugly:
  
 After nearly two months of use, the fast charger mini-brick that came with the unit failed.  A new one is being shipped to replace it under warranty.  Until then, I can charge it slowly through normal USB chargers.


----------



## zilch0md

money4me247 said:


> @zilch0md, sry those are just impressions of the he-560 against the hd800 after a few extended demo sessions at stereo exchange in nyc. I don't own the hd800. ended up picking the he-560. i'm guessing you should have the hd800 in high gain as its impedance is like 300 ohms, though if you are posting about it maybe you have it in low gain because that would be more surprising & post-worthy. hahah. My HE-560 I set to high gain when using with the ha-2.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply!  Yes, surprisingly, I prefer the HD800 with the HA-2 set to low gain. 
  
 Mike


----------



## Gr8Desire

money4me247 said:


> @zilch0md, sry those are just impressions of the he-560 against the hd800 after a few extended demo sessions at stereo exchange in nyc. I don't own the hd800. ended up picking the he-560. i'm guessing you should have the hd800 in high gain as its impedance is like 300 ohms, though if you are posting about it maybe you have it in low gain because that would be more surprising & post-worthy. hahah. My HE-560 I set to high gain when using with the ha-2.


 
 My HA-2 can easily drive my Beyer DT 990s and DT 770s on low gain.  I need high gain for my Audeze EL-8s. I don't really think the HA-2 is capable of driving my Hifiman HE-560s.  For some reason planar phones need more power than their static resistance suggests - at least if you want full bass.


----------



## mandrake50

rickydenim said:


> I spoke to soon with my success with Lollipop and HA-2. When using Poweramp I now get constant 'blips'. I went back to use Hiby and now it plays one track and then stops playing anything else. Have to keep turning HA-2 on/off again for it to register. Hmm!


 

 I have not had that problem... but like my HTC DNA with UAPP... I have to put the S6 into airplane mode to get noise free playback.
 I have to admit, I only put 20 songs on the phone. Half of which are 24/92 or 24/192. I listened through the list a couple of times over a few days. I don't have extensive experience using lots of cuts while doing other things that load the processors. Actually when I was listening, I turned everything that I could off. Maybe try that. The processing may be taxing your phone too much with other things running.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here compare this to the Sony PHA-1A? I would like to read someone's comparison of the 2!
> ...


 
 Thanks for the comparison, also PHA-1A is bulkier and lacks AUX in


----------



## zilch0md

Quoting my earlier post:
  


zilch0md said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> *Have either of you tried your HA-2 with the HD800?*
> 
> ...


 
  
*I'd really like to get feedback from anyone else who owns both the HA-2 and the HD800.*
  
 Please have a listen and consider your own impressions before reading my thoughts.
  
  
  


Spoiler: My argument for the HA-2 > HD800 pairing






zilch0md said:


> Hi newtoears,
> 
> You seem to have made a very good effort doing your homework.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Mike


----------



## audiobot

I returned the awesome HA-2 after my macbook air was able to run the PM-3 splendidly. The PM-3 gets bass thumping loud off of a macbook. 
  
 If I don't plan on running hi-res files (just lossless and 256-320kbps), do I really need a separate dac for "improved" audio straight out of my laptop? The macbook air dac sounds pretty good to my ears...but I'm no expert. Is the sound that much more refined out of a geek 1000, etc?


----------



## money4me247

audiobot said:


> I returned the awesome HA-2 after my macbook air was able to run the PM-3 splendidly. The PM-3 gets bass thumping loud off of a macbook.
> 
> If I don't plan on running hi-res files (just lossless and 256-320kbps), do I really need a separate dac for "improved" audio straight out of my laptop? The macbook air dac sounds pretty good to my ears...but I'm no expert. Is the sound that much more refined out of a geek 1000, etc?


 
 if you didn't notice an improvement using the ha-2 (which is a very nice dac/amp combo), then you probably don't need to get an external dac/amp.


----------



## Sevenfeet

audiobot said:


> I returned the awesome HA-2 after my macbook air was able to run the PM-3 splendidly. The PM-3 gets bass thumping loud off of a macbook.
> 
> If I don't plan on running hi-res files (just lossless and 256-320kbps), do I really need a separate dac for "improved" audio straight out of my laptop? The macbook air dac sounds pretty good to my ears...but I'm no expert. Is the sound that much more refined out of a geek 1000, etc?


 

 I'm a little surprised.  Why the DACs on Macs are ok, they aren't anything like a good standalone DAC.  For me, the longer I use my HA-2, the more I can tell the difference from any of the Macs I own.


----------



## gerelmx1986

sevenfeet said:


> I'm a little surprised.  Why the DACs on Macs are ok, they aren't anything like a good standalone DAC.  For me, the longer I use my HA-2, the more I can tell the difference from any of the Macs I own.


 
 Same for my VAIO and a couple of Dell Hell's i have owned
  
 DELL uses kind of crappy DACs
  
 the VAIO has an OK DAC but defiitively imporves using an USB DAC (fiio x3)


----------



## audiobot

sevenfeet said:


> I'm a little surprised.  Why the DACs on Macs are ok, they aren't anything like a good standalone DAC.  For me, the longer I use my HA-2, the more I can tell the difference from any of the Macs I own.


 

 There is a difference but it is not night and day unless I sit down and have a critical listen. I also have an Pioneer AV receiver (VSX-1021) that has pretty decent sound. It just feels like a bargain at $399 with no other accessories attached. Sounds great off any source.


----------



## audiobot

I went with the centrance hifi-skyn after someone recommended it to me. Seems like an effortless attachment.


----------



## kcboy

Dear all, i have bought oppo pm3 recently and found out that the treble or vocal doesnt standout at all, the max volume is not loud enough for me, explosion scenes in the movies just do not give me the impact. I have been listening with iphone and mac pro and tv. Im looking for standout lifelike vocal and good bass. In this case, do you think an portable amp will help? If so, any recommendation? Thank you very much.


----------



## money4me247

kcboy said:


> Dear all, i have bought oppo pm3 recently and found out that the treble or vocal doesnt standout at all, the max volume is not loud enough for me, explosion scenes in the movies just do not give me the impact. I have been listening with iphone and mac pro and tv. Im looking for standout lifelike vocal and good bass. In this case, do you think an portable amp will help? If so, any recommendation? Thank you very much.


 
 I think generally if you are unhappy with a headphone's stock sound signature after a week of getting used to its different sound signature, it generally makes more sense to just switch headphones. if you gave a pair of headphones its fair shot after a week or so of listening and find it still to not fit your tastes, just return and get a different pair. people have different tastes afterall. trying to tune a headphones sound signature via external dac/amps or EQ gets tiring and there are enough good options on the market that you should be able to find something that suits your preferences stock.
  
 for a slightly more v-shaped pair of headphones, the new momentums or p7 may be closer to what you are looking for. hope this is helpful


----------



## zilch0md

kcboy said:


> Dear all, i have bought oppo pm3 recently and found out that the treble or vocal doesnt standout at all, the max volume is not loud enough for me, explosion scenes in the movies just do not give me the impact. I have been listening with iphone and mac pro and tv. Im looking for standout lifelike vocal and good bass. In this case, do you think an portable amp will help? If so, any recommendation? Thank you very much.


 
  
  


money4me247 said:


> I think generally if you are unhappy with a headphone's stock sound signature after a week of getting used to its different sound signature, it generally makes more sense to just switch headphones. if you gave a pair of headphones its fair shot after a week or so of listening and find it still to not fit your tastes, just return and get a different pair. people have different tastes afterall. trying to tune a headphones sound signature via external dac/amps or EQ gets tiring and there are enough good options on the market that you should be able to find something that suits your preferences stock.
> 
> for a slightly more v-shaped pair of headphones, the new momentums or p7 may be closer to what you are looking for. hope this is helpful


 
  
 Good advice!  From what you are saying, kcboy, I was thinking you should try something like the Sennheiser Amperior (less expensive) or the Ultrasone Pro 900 (more expensive) - a "fun" headphone, in any case, rather than an "accurate" headphone.  And there's no need to defend our tastes.  Go for what you like.
  
 Mike


----------



## gonzfi

I've just ordered a pair of PM-3's to pair with a Chord Hugo which will then be my portable rig. However I have considered selling the Hugo and buying a HA-2 (and pocketing a fair bit of change hopefully). Is anyone able to advise on whether or not this is sensible? How much of a downgrade in sound will it be? Has anyone done a comparison of these setups perchance?


----------



## NZtechfreak

gonzfi said:


> I've just ordered a pair of PM-3's to pair with a Chord Hugo which will then be my portable rig. However I have considered selling the Hugo and buying a HA-2 (and pocketing a fair bit of change hopefully). Is anyone able to advise on whether or not this is sensible? How much of a downgrade in sound will it be? Has anyone done a comparison of these setups perchance?




If it is only to use with the PM-3, I'd go the HA-2. I don't think the PM-3 will derive much benefit from the Hugo. If the Hugo will also see desktop use and with higher-end cans now or down the line then it might start to make more sense. IMO, YMMV and all usual caveats apply.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> I have both today.
> In my opinion PHA-1A is warmer, more dark and gives a "thicker" sound than the HA-2.
> HA-2 is brighter. I personally prefer the sabre ess sound signature than the wolfson's one and to me HA-2 gives more details and it is more dynamic with stronger and punchier bass which fits my genres much better.


 
 Regarding the topic of HA-2 VS PHA-1A, which one fits better for classical (which one is highly resolving and deailed), esp with classical  like Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn JS Bach, Frescobaldi etc.


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> Regarding the topic of HA-2 VS PHA-1A, which one fits better for classical (which one is highly resolving and deailed), esp with classical  like Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn JS Bach, Frescobaldi etc.


 
 Well, can not tell... My genres are death/doom/black metal


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> Well, can not tell... My genres are death/doom/black metal


 
 No prob, I think i'm leaning more towards the Oppo HA-2, i've had a DAP with WM8740, tough I liked the fiio x3, but IMHO the wolfsons are too dark... and I've realized I like the sound of my NWZ-A17 more tan anything else.
  
 So Maybe the Oppo HA-2 is the "ring that fits me well"


----------



## miceblue

gonzfi said:


> I've just ordered a pair of PM-3's to pair with a Chord Hugo which will then be my portable rig. However I have considered selling the Hugo and buying a HA-2 (and pocketing a fair bit of change hopefully). Is anyone able to advise on whether or not this is sensible? How much of a downgrade in sound will it be? Has anyone done a comparison of these setups perchance?



I've listened to the Hugo before for a week. I personally didn't really see the appeal for its sound. The LH Labs Geek Out I have had a very similar sound compared to the Hugo except the Hugo has a bit more refinement in the treble area that seemed really smooth. I'd like to compare the Geek Out to the Hugo again though because since then, the Geek Out has received a firmware update that I think really improves the sound.

Compared to the Geek Out, the HA-2 to me sounds slightly warmer with the upper-bass/lower-midrange area, and the treble is slightly less refined, having a bit of graininess to it (the Geek Out has custom-built digital filters though so that might not be a fair comparison in the strictest sense). The HA-2 also has an apparent shouty kind of sound to it that people often refer to as the "Sabre glare" that is typical of ESS's Sabre DACs. Other than that though, the two units are very similar in sound overall.


----------



## rickydenim

My worst fear came true. I lost my OTG cable  I had the HA-2 in my jacket pocket and then moved it into my backpack. Went to get out it and it's gone. I've retraced my steps but can't find it anywhere. I got on to the Australian supplier and they said they'll get back to me on ETA for when they will have stock but could be weeks.


----------



## zilch0md

rickydenim said:


> My worst fear came true. I lost my OTG cable  I had the HA-2 in my jacket pocket and then moved it into my backpack. Went to get out it and it's gone. I've retraced my steps but can't find it anywhere. I got on to the Australian supplier and they said they'll get back to me on ETA for when they will have stock but could be weeks.


 
  
 Bummer!  
  
 Maybe you could have a custom version put together by a local guy more quickly?  With right-angle connectors?


----------



## gerelmx1986

> I've listened to the Hugo before for a week. I personally didn't really see the appeal for its sound. The LH Labs Geek Out I have had a very similar sound compared to the Hugo except the Hugo has a bit more refinement in the treble area that seemed really smooth. I'd like to compare the Geek Out to the Hugo again though because since then, the Geek Out has received a firmware update that I think really improves the sound.
> 
> Compared to the Geek Out, the HA-2 to me sounds slightly warmer with the upper-bass/lower-midrange area, and the treble is slightly less refined, having a bit of graininess to it (the Geek Out has custom-built digital filters though so that might not be a fair comparison in the strictest sense). The HA-2 also has an apparent shouty kind of sound to it that people often refer to as the "Sabre glare" that is typical of ESS's Sabre DACs. Other than that though, the two units are very similar in sound overall.


 
 For me the Hugo is like a MAC of the audio world, Oppo HA-2 is like a sony VAIO (mine performs very well love my VAIO a lot) and fiio amps are like regula PC's running windows xp or vista


----------



## imahawki

I saw someone ask back in February but do we know when/if this will be available through Amazon?  I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## gerelmx1986

imahawki said:


> I saw someone ask back in February but do we know when/if this will be available through Amazon?  I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


 





, me too my money is slowly bunrning a hole in my pocket, in amy i get my HA-2 directly from oppo


----------



## imahawki

I may buy the Teac HA-P50.  I'm not married to a particular portable amp at this point, just want something that will work with my MacBook Air and my iPhone 6 without without the CCK. 
  
 Any other iPhone compatible (non-CCK) portable DAC/Amps I should consider?


----------



## miceblue

So. I went to a local mini-meet today.


iPhone -> 30-pin - USB A cable -> HA-2 -> HE-560 (stock) + Grado 6.3-3.5 mm adaptor
I played my quietest music for a test track and the HA-2 at high gain, volume 2.5 was plenty loud for me, and sounded nearly identical to the Geek Out 1000 I had on my desktop setup with the same music.


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> So. I went to a local mini-meet today.
> 
> 
> iPhone -> 30-pin - USB A cable -> HA-2 -> HE-560 (stock) + Grado 6.3-3.5 mm adaptor
> I played my quietest music for a test track and the HA-2 at high gain, volume 2.5 was plenty loud for me, and sounded nearly identical to the Geek Out 1000 I had on my desktop setup with the same music.


 
 and what is the price of the Geek-out 1000?


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> and what is the price of the Geek-out 1000?



 

Same as this 300 but its not portable.


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Same as this 300 but its not portable.


 
 Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tought geek-out 1000 then $1000 hahaha


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Did you buy your HA2 yet? you said this month possibly.


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay
> ...


 
 This month yes, but i get my pay check on dasy 15 and 30 or 31 so unitl two weeks more of holding my breath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i complete the monetarya mount for it


----------



## zilch0md

miceblue said:


> So. I went to a local mini-meet today.
> 
> 
> iPhone -> 30-pin - USB A cable ->* HA-2 *-> HE-560 (stock) + Grado 6.3-3.5 mm adaptor
> I played my quietest music for a test track and the HA-2 at high gain, volume 2.5 was plenty loud for me, and *sounded nearly identical to the Geek Out 1000 *I had on my desktop setup with the same music.


 
  
 That's a valuable comparison, as I've suspected the HA-2 and GO sound similar, as long as the headphone is efficient enough to not require more power than the HA-2 can deliver relative to a GO 1000, for example.


----------



## gerelmx1986

The volume pot of the HA-2 looks very nice and i think i will eb able to fine tune volume rather like in the walkman turnning from vol. 04 to o5 and i gets louder prett fast, froget turning from vol.05 to 07 is like in the walkman the volume changes a are so drastic from vol Y to vol. Z


----------



## zilch0md

^ It is indeed a very nice-looking volume pot, but it also has a really nice tension - without feeling wobbly, either - something miceblue and other Beta testers worked to improve with the prototypes.  
  





  
  

  
  

  
 Mike


----------



## money4me247

well job well done beta testers. that is a extremely nice knob on the final product.
  
 too bad you guys weren't able to figure out a non-rubber band stacking solution. The rubber bands are kinda seriously frustrating me (as a Samsung S5 owner). I imagine for iPhones it would be like a match made in heaven though haha.


----------



## wega03

gerelmx1986 said:


> This month yes, but i get my pay check on dasy 15 and 30 or 31 so unitl two weeks more of holding my breath   and i complete the monetarya mount for it


 
I'm planning to get it in two weeks too. I hope they drive well my k7xx. De que parte de México eres??


----------



## NZtechfreak

money4me247 said:


> well job well done beta testers. that is a extremely nice knob on the final product.
> 
> too bad you guys weren't able to figure out a non-rubber band stacking solution. The rubber bands are kinda seriously frustrating me (as a Samsung S5 owner). I imagine for iPhones it would be like a match made in heaven though haha.




3m dual-lock tape.


----------



## gerelmx1986

wega03 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > This month yes, but i get my pay check on dasy 15 and 30 or 31 so unitl two weeks more of holding my breath
> ...


 
 De Nuevo Leon y tu?
  
 Wega, remembers our tank Sony TV, lasted 17 years before dying in 2013 we bought our first LCDTV I have a walkman A17 which i intend to pair with the HA-2


----------



## Sammyez

Hello I'm a newbe to the forum. I'm a big fan of the Oppo products. I would like to know if this portable dac would be a good match for my Grado GR10 ? I am currently using these with my iPad 4 and iMac. Would this Oppo be able to connect correctly with the iPad?

I would be grateful for any advice, as I am considering this Oppo as well as the Meridian Explorer2 dac.


----------



## zilch0md

money4me247 said:


> well job well done beta testers. that is a extremely nice knob on the final product.
> 
> *too bad you guys weren't able to figure out a non-rubber band stacking solution.* The rubber bands are kinda seriously frustrating me (as a Samsung S5 owner). I imagine for iPhones it would be like a match made in heaven though haha.


 
  
 We did express the same concerns that people are now expressing with the released version, but we weren't presenting any obviously better solutions.
  
 Even now, with dozens (hundreds?) of owners scratching their heads regarding this issue, nothing has been proposed that could serve as a better general-purpose, one-size-fits all solution than using rubber bands.  
  
 At the opposite extreme we have the CEntrance HiFi-Skyn, which users could find obsolete the instant they upgrade to the iPhone 7.  But for those who can afford to treat their portable DAC/amps like paper plates, it looks to be a terrific, compact design, and likely with a very competitive build and sound quality.
  
 Meanwhile, owners of the OPPO HA-2 will continue to use it with the iPhone 7 and beyond (not to mention countless Android and USB sources) while they scratch their heads regarding those rubber bands.


----------



## dbdynsty25

zilch0md said:


> Meanwhile, owners of the OPPO HA-2 will continue to use it with the iPhone 7 and beyond (not to mention countless Android and USB sources) while they scratch their heads regarding those rubber bands.


 
  
 The real downer is I can't use my HA-2 w/ my unlocked Galaxy S6 unless all of the radios are off.  Horrible interference with any amp I throw on it via USB OTG.  I am not sure if it's my device, or a standard unlocked GS6 thing.  I've read in a few spots that people had to use Airplane mode to have a proper USB OTG connection on the phone.  Damn.  Maybe the G4 will be the answer.


----------



## miceblue

zilch0md said:


> We did express the same concerns that people are now expressing with the released version, but we weren't presenting any obviously better solutions.
> 
> Even now, with dozens (hundreds?) of owners scratching their heads regarding this issue, nothing has been proposed that could serve as a better general-purpose, one-size-fits all solution than using rubber bands.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the unfortunate thing about trying to design a non-rubberband, non-3M velcro, non-Scotch tape(?), non-Elmer's glue(?) solutions to said problem. I liked the V-MODA Metallo case when it was released with the VAMP VERZA but with the lack of an iPod Classic case, the lack of an iTouch case, the lack of an iPhone 4S case, and the incompatibility with future iPhones, I just skipped the whole thing all together. Even now they're still selling the Galaxy S3 Metallo case when the Galaxy S6 was just released last month.

About Skÿn, I still don't have an iPhone 5, so by the time I upgrade my phone, the current Skÿn design will be obsolete. Meanwhile the HA-2 with its rubberbands will be compatible with the iPhone 7, and probably 8, as well as the myriad of Android devices out there, and the iPod Classic.


----------



## vlach

nztechfreak said:


> 3m dual-lock tape.




Exactly.


----------



## mandrake50

vlach said:


> Exactly.


 

 How dose one release the adhesive and clean it up. It is supposed to be pretty permanent. I would hate to screw up that nice leather... Or my S6 (which is a company owned device).


----------



## mandrake50

dbdynsty25 said:


> The real downer is I can't use my HA-2 w/ my unlocked Galaxy S6 unless all of the radios are off.  Horrible interference with any amp I throw on it via USB OTG.  I am not sure if it's my device, or a standard unlocked GS6 thing.  I've read in a few spots that people had to use Airplane mode to have a proper USB OTG connection on the phone.  Damn.  Maybe the G4 will be the answer.


 

 I do get some noise with my S6 unless I turn all of the radios off (Airplane mode). It is not horrible, but definitely noticeable. Mine is not unlocked. My HTC DNA did this too, but worse.


----------



## wega03

gerelmx1986 said:


> De Nuevo Leon y tu?
> Si lo se, imagine que eras de Monterrey casi le atinó, soy originario de puebla pero llevo 3años residiendo en el sur de texas
> 
> Wega, remembers our tank Sony TV, lasted 17 years before dying in 2013 we bought our first LCDTV I have a walkman A17 which i intend to pair with the HA-2


----------



## money4me247

for people who are reporting issues with their Android phones, what carrier/network are you using? I have experienced no issues or noise interference on my Galaxy S5 on Verizon's CDMA network.
  


zilch0md said:


> We did express the same concerns that people are now expressing with the released version, but we weren't presenting any obviously better solutions.
> 
> Even now, with dozens (hundreds?) of owners scratching their heads regarding this issue, nothing has been proposed that could serve as a better general-purpose, one-size-fits all solution than using rubber bands.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree. There doesn't seem to be any non-permanent universal fit solutions outside of rubber bands. I do think that the suggestions about velcro would be the cleanest attachment strategy, but it is a more permanent mod and the velcro can be annoying to have on your phone/case.
  
 The main problem with using rubber bands with the HA-2 on different phones is simply screen size. The HA-2 is clearly designed with a 4.7in screen in mind, and from my tests using the HA-2 with rubber bands on the older iPhone models, it seems to work sufficiently well. However, smart phones have been hitting a higher screen size for a bit of time now. The S5 is 5.1 inches with the new S6 stabilizing at 5.5 inches and the iPhone 6+ following suit. I do think that the 4.7in iPhone 6 will still be popular, but the majority of flagship Android smartphones have moved onto a larger screen size as their standard offering.
  
 With the smaller 4.7 in screen, your rubber bands will go over the bevels while wrapped around the outer edge of the HA-2. On any larger screen size, the rubber band must to diagonally slanted outwards to accommodate the screen real estate. This leads to the rubber band easily slipping onto the knobs or off the edges of the HA-2. Perfect positioning of the rubber bands is key to comfortable usage. While there is enough tension to keep the rubber bands in place for a bit off time, I find that for any non-standard rubber band positioning, the rubber bands will quickly end up slipping off the amplifier entirely after some usage.
  
 The easiest and sleekest design fix in my mind would be an small indented/sloped groove wrapping around the circumference right at the top and bottom edges of the HA-2 that the outer edge of the rubber band could slot into to keep it secure. This forms a "lip" at the edges of the design and will prevent rubber band sliding off the leather-bound case of the HA-2. If designed correctly, the groove should not impact the premium feel or design of the amplifier. That would be my personal suggestion on how to improve a rubber band orientated design and improve its versatility with larger screen sized phones.


----------



## mandrake50

I am using Verizon.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Because cellphpne signal "contamination"  i prefer to use a dedicated DAP such as a sony walkman


----------



## NZtechfreak

mandrake50 said:


> How dose one release the adhesive and clean it up. It is supposed to be pretty permanent. I would hate to screw up that nice leather... Or my S6 (which is a company owned device).




In the past when I've used dual lock tape it hasn't left a residue. From memory that is one of the specific advantages 3M claim with the dual lock. Worked for me.


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> ^ It is indeed a very nice-looking volume pot, but it also has a really nice tension - without feeling wobbly, either - something miceblue and other Beta testers worked to improve with the prototypes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes the overall looks of the device are pretty darn sexy, the rounded corners, polished to almost shine like diamonds, this is waht the VAIO outlines in chromed or so make in my Sony laptop, I polished it yesterday and made them shine and sparkle.
  
 The Ha-2 leather makes an accent so nice with the metal of the device, screams luxury and "steal me!", wish the leather was more like a blanket, e.g removable but well is nice too to have some sort of padding between the metal of the HA-2 and the device


----------



## gerelmx1986

Now my level of undecision settles more an dmore
  
 i've read the cayin c5 has a big soundtsgae O_o but that it colors the sound and well the battery life is not great, perhaps the cayin c5 is out of my list as well the PHA-1A (lack of analogue in and ****ty battery life)
  
 Then read @howdy take-ons on the FiiO E17K alpne #2, but fiio mmmhhh it's not so neutral sound signature but would be great to see a comparison between the three C5, E17K and HA-2


----------



## podeschi

Just chiming in as I have had the HA-2 now for a couple of weeks and have used it with different in/on ear headphones (Westone, AKG).  I have been listening mainly to Hi Res DSD files and PCM upsampled to DSD via onkyo app, and TIDAL in CD quality streaming.  I bought the top of the line Furutech lightening cable which made a difference (more refined/less glare, and looks cool given purple fabric sheath), and for portability figured out an elegant unobtrusive method of transport (backup iphone 6 plus case with velcro two soft velcro patches and then two very (wafer) thin velcro ties tied around the oppo.  The Oppo then sticks to the back of the iphone case.  When I don't need the audio setup, I pop the iphone out of that case and put it in another iphone 6 plus case. Takes about 3 seconds.  Velcro straps that leave no residue or mark on Oppo and come off easily cost a few dollars.  Velcro patches stick via adhesive to back of iphone case.  The rubber bands didn't do it for me as they covered too much of the Oppo and way too much of the iphone screen.  My setup keeps everything tidy, unobtrusive, non-marring and secure on the back of the iphone case (which is super light and form fitting to begin with) and allows rapid deployment from audio setup to non audio set up.  I go into detail because for me portable needs to look and feel portable and needs to honor the incredible form factor of the Oppo and the iPhone.  I don't want to lug a quasi desktop system around with me.  My setup fits in a jacket pocket or big back or cargo pocket.
  
 As to the sound, the Oppo is very good especially with separation of instruments and handling dynamics without breaking apart.  With with AKG 533 phones, I find myself listening these at home even over my Audeze LCD-X and Chord Hugo combo, as there is a synergy between the Oppo and the AKG that is hard to put into words.  And what is amazing is the combo is less than $500.  If someone asked me right now how to get true high end sound at the cheapest price that borders absurd, I would say get the Oppo HA-2 and the AKG 533 and call it a day.  The fact it is portable (and sealed) makes it even more incredible one-two punch.


----------



## gerelmx1986

podeschi said:


> Just chiming in as I have had the HA-2 now for a couple of weeks and have used it with different in/on ear headphones (Westone, AKG).  I have been listening mainly to Hi Res DSD files and PCM upsampled to DSD via onkyo app, and TIDAL in CD quality streaming.  I bought the top of the line Furutech lightening cable which made a difference (more refined/less glare, and looks cool given purple fabric sheath), and for portability figured out an elegant unobtrusive method of transport (backup iphone 6 plus case with velcro two soft velcro patches and then two very (wafer) thin velcro ties tied around the oppo.  The Oppo then sticks to the back of the iphone case.  When I don't need the audio setup, I pop the iphone out of that case and put it in another iphone 6 plus case. Takes about 3 seconds.  Velcro straps that leave no residue or mark on Oppo and come off easily cost a few dollars.  Velcro patches stick via adhesive to back of iphone case.  The rubber bands didn't do it for me as they covered too much of the Oppo and way too much of the iphone screen.  My setup keeps everything tidy, unobtrusive, non-marring and secure on the back of the iphone case (which is super light and form fitting to begin with) and allows rapid deployment from audio setup to non audio set up.  I go into detail because for me portable needs to look and feel portable and needs to honor the incredible form factor of the Oppo and the iPhone.  I don't want to lug a quasi desktop system around with me.  My setup fits in a jacket pocket or big back or cargo pocket.
> 
> As to the sound, the Oppo is very good especially with separation of instruments and handling dynamics without breaking apart.  With with AKG 533 phones, I find myself listening these at home even over my Audeze LCD-X and Chord Hugo combo, as there is a synergy between the Oppo and the AKG that is hard to put into words.  And what is amazing is the combo is less than $500.  If someone asked me right now how to get true high end sound at the cheapest price that borders absurd, I would say get the Oppo HA-2 and the AKG 533 and call it a day.  The fact it is portable (and sealed) makes it even more incredible one-two punch.


 

 and soundstage? is big?


----------



## miceblue

What's the purpose of upsampling 24/96 PCM to 1/2822.4 DSD only to be processed in a multi-bit Delta-Sigma modulator which converts that data to something else anyway?


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> What's the purpose of upsampling 24/96 PCM to 1/2822.4 DSD only to be processed in a multi-bit Delta-Sigma modulator which converts that data to something else anyway?


 

 I owuld call it downsampling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from 24 to 1-bit and just overclocking the frequency


----------



## podeschi

gerelmx1986 said:


> and soundstage? is big?


 
 Not as big as listening through my ALO Studio Six with Audeze X but for portable it is as big as I have heard.


----------



## wega03

podeschi said:


> Just chiming in as I have had the HA-2 now for a couple of weeks and have used it with different in/on ear headphones (Westone, AKG).  I have been listening mainly to Hi Res DSD files and PCM upsampled to DSD via onkyo app, and TIDAL in CD quality streaming.  I bought the top of the line Furutech lightening cable which made a difference (more refined/less glare, and looks cool given purple fabric sheath), and for portability figured out an elegant unobtrusive method of transport (backup iphone 6 plus case with velcro two soft velcro patches and then two very (wafer) thin velcro ties tied around the oppo.  The Oppo then sticks to the back of the iphone case.  When I don't need the audio setup, I pop the iphone out of that case and put it in another iphone 6 plus case. Takes about 3 seconds.  Velcro straps that leave no residue or mark on Oppo and come off easily cost a few dollars.  Velcro patches stick via adhesive to back of iphone case.  The rubber bands didn't do it for me as they covered too much of the Oppo and way too much of the iphone screen.  My setup keeps everything tidy, unobtrusive, non-marring and secure on the back of the iphone case (which is super light and form fitting to begin with) and allows rapid deployment from audio setup to non audio set up.  I go into detail because for me portable needs to look and feel portable and needs to honor the incredible form factor of the Oppo and the iPhone.  I don't want to lug a quasi desktop system around with me.  My setup fits in a jacket pocket or big back or cargo pocket.
> 
> As to the sound, the Oppo is very good especially with separation of instruments and handling dynamics without breaking apart.  With with AKG 533 phones, I find myself listening these at home even over my Audeze LCD-X and Chord Hugo combo, as there is a synergy between the Oppo and the AKG that is hard to put into words.  And what is amazing is the combo is less than $500.  If someone asked me right now how to get true high end sound at the cheapest price that borders absurd, I would say get the Oppo HA-2 and the AKG 533 and call it a day.  The fact it is portable (and sealed) makes it even more incredible one-two punch.




I guess now I'm totally convinced of not buy the aune b1 and go for the oppo, this will work great with my k553 and k7xx


----------



## podeschi

wega03 said:


> I guess now I'm totally convinced of not buy the aune b1 and go for the oppo, this will work great with my k553 and k7xx


 
 I wish I had bought the massdrop K7xx.  The 533 cans are amazing value.  On the Oppo H2-A I don't even use the bass boost feature the extension is deep and linear through the frequency band.  I remember before buying my Beyer T1 headphones listening to all the flagship headphones from Denon, AKG, Sennheiser, Grado, etc. and felt the Beyerdynamics had the most even and musically accurate presentation.  These 533s driven by the Oppo remind me of the Beyerdynamic's ease and neutrality.  I think some folks have complained the 533 isn't bass heavy enough -- they would like the bass boost on the Oppo.


----------



## stjj89

Can anyone comment on how well the HA-2 does as a standalone DAC feeding a full sized desktop amplifier?


----------



## money4me247

stjj89 said:


> Can anyone comment on how well the HA-2 does as a standalone DAC feeding a full sized desktop amplifier?




works well. anything more specific you want to know?

i wld venture most ppl wld consider the dac to be neutral or bright depending on their personal point of reference. 

hope this is helpful.


----------



## stjj89

money4me247 said:


> works well. anything more specific you want to know?
> 
> i wld venture most ppl wld consider the dac to be neutral or bright depending on their personal point of reference.
> 
> hope this is helpful.




Thanks for the impressions. I was wondering how the HA-2 performs compared to entry level desktop DACs (e.g. Schiit Modi 2 Uber) and mid-fi options (e.g. Schiit Bifrost Uber). I'm looking to upgrade my work setup while using my iPod Classic as a digital transport, so I am deciding between getting the HA-2 as a DAC or buying a iPod digital transport dock to feed the digital signal fron the iPod to a full desktop DAC. Do you have any opinions about this?


----------



## money4me247

stjj89 said:


> Thanks for the impressions. I was wondering how the HA-2 performs compared to entry level desktop DACs (e.g. Schiit Modi 2 Uber) and mid-fi options (e.g. Schiit Bifrost Uber). I'm looking to upgrade my work setup while using my iPod Classic as a digital transport, so I am deciding between getting the HA-2 as a DAC or buying a iPod digital transport dock to feed the digital signal fron the iPod to a full desktop DAC. Do you have any opinions about this?




have a ha-2 and bifrost uber. sonic differences between dacs that I've tried are generally quite small, you will get better sonic return investing in nicer headphones. main most noticeable difference wld be in sound sig. the biforst and ha-2 actually have a similar sound sig tho imo. can either be considered bright and neutral depending on ur point of reference. the bifrost may be superior but it wld be subtle and you will need to do a direct ab test to rly figure that out. i havent done that yet. both sound excellent, cant go wrong w either.

I think it makes more sense in your situation just to get a portable dac/amp for your requirements/needs.


----------



## stjj89

money4me247 said:


> have a ha-2 and bifrost uber. sonic differences between dacs that I've tried are generally quite small, you will get better sonic return investing in nicer headphones. main most noticeable difference wld be in sound sig. the biforst and ha-2 actually have a similar sound sig tho imo. can either be considered bright and neutral depending on ur point of reference. the bifrost may be superior but it wld be subtle and you will need to do a direct ab test to rly figure that out. i havent done that yet. both sound excellent, cant go wrong w either.
> 
> I think it makes more sense in your situation just to get a portable dac/amp for your requirements/needs.




Before I upgraded from the ODAC to the Bifrost Uber, I expected differences in DACs to be quite minute. However, once my Bifrost came in the mail and I did some side by side comparisons with the ODAC, I was actually very surprised by how much better the Bifrost was. Smoother, more detailed, and more lively. Best of all, I started hearing details in music that I didn't previously notice with my ODAC. I was sold! YMMV of course.

Knowing this, I wanted to get an idea of what level of performance to expect from the portable HA-2 relative to the Bifrost. Not sure if I can go back to ODAC-level performance after living with the Bifrost at home. If you have time to compare the two side by side and drop some impressions, I would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## miceblue

On the contrary, at the last local meet, the owner of a Bifrost said it sounded like an ODAC but slightly warmer when A/Bed next to each other, and I would agree. XD


----------



## immtbiker

podeschi said:


> ...and for portability figured out an elegant unobtrusive method of transport (backup iphone 6 plus case with velcro two soft velcro patches and then two very (wafer) thin velcro ties tied around the oppo.  The Oppo then sticks to the back of the iphone case.  When I don't need the audio setup, I pop the iphone out of that case and put it in another iphone 6 plus case. Takes about 3 seconds.  Velcro straps that leave no residue or mark on Oppo and come off easily cost a few dollars.  Velcro patches stick via adhesive to back of iphone case.  The rubber bands didn't do it for me as they covered too much of the Oppo and way too much of the iphone screen...


----------



## miceblue

I personally don't own any Android devices, but someone contacted me asking if they can use the HA-2 connected directly to the Samsung S3 (I'm guessing through USB OTG) and play music with the Google Play Music app or if they need to install a dedicated music app like the Onkyo HF Player?


----------



## podeschi

immtbiker said:


>


 
 apologies!
  
 Here you go!

  
 you can use thin black ones

  
  
  
 Other side is perfectly flat and thin; this is the side where the velcro ties

  
 snug as a bug in a rug; i can shake the iphone and the oppo stays on, magic of velcro


----------



## stjj89

miceblue said:


> On the contrary, at the last local meet, the owner of a Bifrost said it sounded like an ODAC but slightly warmer when A/Bed next to each other, and I would agree. XD




Haha, just goes to show how subjective this hobby is!


----------



## jronan2

Wow thats nifty, I appreciate the pics. What kind or size pieces of velcro is that on the phone?


----------



## podeschi

jronan2 said:


> Wow thats nifty, I appreciate the pics. What kind or size pieces of velcro is that on the phone?


 
 8 inch by 1/2 inch thin One Wrap Velcro ties -- $4.99 on Amazon for 100.  Perfect size for Oppo, and they worked like a champ tonight when I put the net on my son's lacrosse goal for the backyard.


----------



## jronan2

Thanks got a few more questions. What material is that iphone case made of or would that even matter in gluing the velcro strips on? And the lightning to usb wire oppo provides is it long enough in that set up? I'm looking for a cheap iphone 6+ case on amazon now.


----------



## podeschi

jronan2 said:


> Thanks got a few more questions. What material is that iphone case made of or would that even matter in gluing the velcro strips on? And the lightning to usb wire oppo provides is it long enough in that set up? I'm looking for a cheap iphone 6+ case on amazon now.


 
 I bought the apple made iphone case -- best they have ever made ... leather and super super light and thin, and looks awesome with the oppo.  The velcro strips will attach to any case I would bet, though.  I bought a furutech adl-gt8-a shortest possible (3.9 inches or .1 meter) and it works perfect in my set up.  A few inches suffices to since the inputs are so close together.


----------



## jronan2

The furutech lightning for $95? Is it the same length as the one oppo provides?


----------



## money4me247

stjj89 said:


> Haha, just goes to show how subjective this hobby is!




never tried the odac, but microdetail retrevial on the ha2 is definitely at least as good as if nit better than the renessence herus. i find the herus subtly brighter than both the bifrost and ha2. sound quality attributes are close enough that direct blind testing for me was counter-productive and frustrating. hahah.


----------



## argustimewas

I have an E-DAC (which the same, other than lacking the headphone amp I think). In comparison with the HA-2 used as a DAC into an amp and speakers I would say they are pretty similar. Maybe a little more warmth from the E-DAC and a little more detail from the HA-2.


----------



## qsk78

I tried the HA-2 through the O2 amplifier on my sig pro yesterday.
 There is a slight difference (more weighty bass and a little bit colder mids) but in general the improvement is not that significant and the HA-2 amp section is good enough.
 The bigger difference I have noticed when comparing with the O2 +ODAC – much colder sound, bass has more weight.
 Different DAC (ES9023) and 600 mW vs 220 mW make the difference I guess.
  
 I do not have any complain on the HA-2 as it is really really good as a portable solution.
 There are better DAC/Amps on the market but they are much more expensive and not really that portable.


----------



## ckZA

Hey everyone,
  
 I seem to have a cable problem:
  
 I have a Sony Z3 that I run to the HA-2. Problem is that the supplied USB Micro B to USB Micro B data cable is way too short so there's no way to hook the two up to each other for portable use. The Z3 has a decent "DAC" but the sound from the HA-2 just sounds so much more fuller via USB Pro.
  
 The Z3 has side entry USB Micro B  so an angled male to angles male would be heaven sent.
  
 So now I'm stuck in trying to get a cable that's longer. Does any one know where I can get a decent *USB Micro B to USB Micro B data cable*? Searching on google doesn't yield the best results as google seems to think it knows exactly what I want - which is not micro b to mini. 
  
 Closest I came was with this:
 http://www.amazon.com/Micro-USB-OTG-Data-Cable/dp/B00TQOEST0/ref=sr_1_43?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1430731543&sr=1-43&keywords=micro+usb+otg
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## chambek

Difficult to resist the leather appearance....want to try it.


----------



## dbdynsty25

ckza said:


> I have a Sony Z3 that I run to the HA-2. Problem is that the supplied USB Micro B to USB Micro B data cable is way too short so there's no way to hook the two up to each other for portable use. The Z3 has a decent "DAC" but the sound from the HA-2 just sounds so much more fuller via USB Pro.


 
  
 The question I have, is have you actually gotten it to work via the OTG USB cable?  My Z3 Compact w/ the Lollipop update, cannot use USB Out to the HA-2.  I just recently got it as a backup phone, so I'm not sure if it worked prior to the update, but I do know it doesn't work now.  Does yours actually send signal out over USB to your amp, or have you just not updated to 5.0 yet on the phone?


----------



## scottcw

If anyone has compared the HA-2 to the Apex Glacier, please share thoughts on how they stack up.


----------



## ckZA

Yeah - I bought USB Audio Player Pro from the Play Store - make sure the app is completely shut down, connect HA-2 via OTG with Mode B selected + Powered On and then open USB Audio Player Pro. It'll pick it up. 
  
 Alternatively you can use Line In on the HA-2 via the Z3 - just amplification and the Z3 ain't too bad feeding high res audio. But not the same as the HA-2 in terms of DAC. 
  
 Using Android 5 and it seems that Sony Walkman has forgone with USB play for some obscure reason.


----------



## dbdynsty25

ckza said:


> Yeah - I bought USB Audio Player Pro from the Play Store - make sure the app is completely shut down, connect HA-2 via OTG with Mode B selected + Powered On and then open USB Audio Player Pro. It'll pick it up.
> 
> Alternatively you can use Line In on the HA-2 via the Z3 - just amplification and the Z3 ain't too bad feeding high res audio. But not the same as the HA-2 in terms of DAC.
> 
> Using Android 5 and it seems that Sony Walkman has forgone with USB play for some obscure reason.


 
  
 Ahhh okay.  Yeah I was just using the built in Walkman app and it def didn't pick it up.  I have the USB APP on my S6, so I'll give that a shot.  I just really wished it worked through Google Play Music which is how I listen to new stuff.


----------



## miceblue

qsk78 said:


> I tried the HA-2 through the O2 amplifier on my sig pro yesterday.
> There is a slight difference (more weighty bass and a little bit colder mids) but in general the improvement is not that significant and the HA-2 amp section is good enough.
> The bigger difference I have noticed when comparing with the O2 +ODAC – much colder sound, bass has more weight.
> Different DAC (ES9023) and 600 mW vs 220 mW make the difference I guess.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who heard this too. The soundstage and imaging are also a bit different between the two from what I found. I, and someone else at a local meet, agreed that the O2 has a kind of two-dimensional and flat-sounding soundstage.


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: podeschi's great idea






podeschi said:


> [snip]
> 
> ... and for portability figured out an elegant unobtrusive method of transport (backup iphone 6 plus case with velcro two soft velcro patches and then two very (wafer) thin velcro ties tied around the oppo.  The Oppo then sticks to the back of the iphone case.  When I don't need the audio setup, I pop the iphone out of that case and put it in another iphone 6 plus case. Takes about 3 seconds.  Velcro straps that leave no residue or mark on Oppo and come off easily cost a few dollars.  Velcro patches stick via adhesive to back of iphone case.  The rubber bands didn't do it for me as they covered too much of the Oppo and way too much of the iphone screen.  My setup keeps everything tidy, unobtrusive, non-marring and secure on the back of the iphone case (which is super light and form fitting to begin with) and allows rapid deployment from audio setup to non audio set up.  I go into detail because for me portable needs to look and feel portable and needs to honor the incredible form factor of the Oppo and the iPhone.  I don't want to lug a quasi desktop system around with me.  My setup fits in a jacket pocket or big back or cargo pocket.
> 
> [snp]


 
  


podeschi said:


> apologies!
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> ...


 
  
  


podeschi said:


> I bought the apple made iphone case -- best they have ever made ... leather and super super light and thin, and looks awesome with the oppo.  The velcro strips will attach to any case I would bet, though.  I bought a furutech adl-gt8-a shortest possible (3.9 inches or .1 meter) and it works perfect in my set up.  A few inches suffices to since the inputs are so close together.


 
  


  
  
 This is the best solution I've seen yet as an improvement over using rubber bands - without concern for applying adhesive to the HA-2's leather.
  





  
 Here's a link to those velcro straps:  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E1Y5O6
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## immtbiker

podeschi said:


> apologies!
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks *podeschi!!!*
  
*Excellent *aptitude


----------



## podeschi

jronan2 said:


> The furutech lightning for $95? Is it the same length as the one oppo provides?




I bought one that is shorter http://www.adl-av.com/products/cables/i-device/GT8-A%20Lightning%20Cable/


----------



## gerelmx1986

I have a question not regarding the HA-2
  
 sorry to erail the thread a bit
  
 Long story short: I exchanged my iPhone cable that came with my XBA-H3 wit a fellow head-fi member and he gave me his Balanced audio cable thta came with his XBA-Z5.
  
 The cable has two 3.5mm jacks, tested both and they fit my laptop 3.5mm jack snuggly and also my walkman jack for the Head-phone out, tried playing music to test the cables and i was expecting at least mono sound as one 3.5mm is disconnected but no sound came out
  
 do I need a Y-splitter so sound come sout? from neither bud sound came nor R nor L


----------



## howdy

Anyone try the VMODA lightning cable? Its 30.00 US and has a 1 yr warranty.


----------



## gerelmx1986

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have a question not regarding the HA-2
> 
> sorry to erail the thread a bit
> 
> ...


 

 Never mind, Z5 plug is a bit shorter than H3 plug so isn't making full contact in the MMCX connector


----------



## Sentinel92

Aaaaaaaargh, cant believe i lost the included micro to micro OTG cable. Now i have to use a standard OTG Micro to USB Female and the included Oppo HA2 USB to Micro charging cable to commect my Find 7 to the HA2. It works but the bloody thing somehow drains battery and charges the HA2 at my phone's expense. T.T

I know Forza AudioWorks makes nice Micro OTG cables but the price is abit steep for a cable of this use. Hopefully i can ask Oppo for a replacement cable.

As far as performance goes, its been a good solid 2 months of usage. My friends say i take the improvements for granted and admittedly i did. Never leave the house without it, and basically use it as a dac or amp whenever my phone is used as a source. The sound, especially since the mid bass has tighten up, has been a source of wonder. Mostly use it at high gain setting and bass+ off for CIEMs. Works wonders with the VE6 X1 and CT500.


----------



## miceblue

miceblue said:


> I personally don't own any Android devices, but someone contacted me asking if they can use the HA-2 connected directly to the Samsung S3 (I'm guessing through USB OTG) and play music with the Google Play Music app or if they need to install a dedicated music app like the Onkyo HF Player?



Bump anyone?


----------



## qsk78

I received today one more “no name” Chinese cable, which also works with HA-2
  

  
 Here is a short low quality unprofessional video taken with my iphone
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3z1410nqehotlh/AAAK-WpUMTWsxvhEtXjm8StWa?dl=0
  
  
 Will make one more video when the MH-LD113 will arrive to replace my broken cable.


----------



## money4me247

miceblue said:


> Bump anyone?




it is dependent on whether your Android phone supports otg usb, not the ha-2. The ha-2 works fine with my galaxy s5 for all types of playback with any media player.


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> I received today one more “no name” Chinese cable, which also works with HA-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brand? Price? Where did you bought it?


----------



## miceblue

money4me247 said:


> it is dependent on whether your Android phone supports otg usb, not the ha-2. The ha-2 works fine with my galaxy s5 for all types of playback with any media player.



Okay that's what I was thinking too but I wasn't 100% sure. Thanks!


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> Brand? Price? Where did you bought it?


 
 Well, it does not have the name http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43365223019

 It cost me around $37 including shipping. I put "for pha-3 and micro usb" in a comment to the order. 
 But I still prefer the MH-LD113 which more expensive but more convenient for me to use.
 This cable has a "wrong" angle as you can see, would be nice if the angle was different.
*And again it is not approved by OPPO/Sony*


----------



## zilch0md

^ Aside from the initial risk of damaging either your HA-2 or the Sony DAP, by experimenting with different cables...
  
 I suspect that once you've taken that risk, discovering that no harm is done and that you can actually listen to music with it, the probability of anyone having a serious problem with that same cable is very low.  
  
 Someone might find that it has a negative impact on sound quality, but thanks to your willingness to conduct these experiments, we can have some confidence that those particular cables will not damage our gear.
  
 Thanks for trailblazing!   Please continue to proceed at your own risk!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Brand? Price? Where did you bought it?
> ...



Nice to know that hope you can test the battery-life with both cables because sonys WMC-NWH10 eats battery (only lasts arround 7h)


----------



## dbdynsty25

miceblue said:


> Bump anyone?


 
  
 As Money said...it works that way with most Android phones.  My Sony Z3 Compact works with all apps OTHER than the built in Walkman app.  My S6 works on everything i've tried (Tidle, Spotify, Beats, Google Music, etc.).  So most likely, it'll be fine on the S3...however, I do remember a few years back there were some issues with audio over usb...but it's been a while since I've had an S3, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## miceblue

dbdynsty25 said:


> As Money said...it works that way with most Android phones.  My Sony Z3 Compact works with all apps OTHER than the built in Walkman app.  My S6 works on everything i've tried (Tidle, Spotify, Beats, Google Music, etc.).  So most likely, it'll be fine on the S3...however, I do remember a few years back there were some issues with audio over usb...but it's been a while since I've had an S3, so I can't say for sure.



I see. That's pretty strange indeed.
I do seem to recall USB OTG issues with the S3 as well. However that was a few years ago and maybe Kit Kat fixes some communication issues.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

miceblue said:


> Bump anyone?


 
 Yes it would work.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

sentinel92 said:


> Aaaaaaaargh, cant believe i lost the included micro to micro OTG cable. Now i have to use a standard OTG Micro to USB Female and the included Oppo HA2 USB to Micro charging cable to commect my Find 7 to the HA2. It works but the bloody thing somehow drains battery and charges the HA2 at my phone's expense. T.T
> 
> I know Forza AudioWorks makes nice Micro OTG cables but the price is abit steep for a cable of this use. Hopefully i can ask Oppo for a replacement cable.
> 
> As far as performance goes, its been a good solid 2 months of usage. My friends say i take the improvements for granted and admittedly i did. Never leave the house without it, and basically use it as a dac or amp whenever my phone is used as a source. The sound, especially since the mid bass has tighten up, has been a source of wonder. Mostly use it at high gain setting and bass+ off for CIEMs. Works wonders with the VE6 X1 and CT500.


 
 you can use an OTG Micro to USB to "usb to usb" and another otg to USB and there is no battery drain on your android device.
  
 I'm building a micro OTG to a micro OTG in both in a right angle connector with braided cable.  If any body is interested let me know both my dad and I making it. I'll post a picture won we have a working prototype


----------



## GridIroN

Anyone have any info/thoughts yet on how this compares to a JDS Labs C5D?


----------



## Happytalk

gridiron said:


> Anyone have any info/thoughts yet on how this compares to a JDS Labs C5D?




Good question. I'm very interested to know as well.


----------



## gerelmx1986

happytalk said:


> gridiron said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any info/thoughts yet on how this compares to a JDS Labs C5D?
> ...


 

 somebody in the A10 forum said the C5 is warm amp


----------



## dbdynsty25

gridiron said:


> Anyone have any info/thoughts yet on how this compares to a JDS Labs C5D?




I sold my c5d once I got the ha2. I just thought overall the sound was a bit more spacious and the soundstage is a bit wider. Not by a wide margin or anything but noticeable. I did like the bass boost stages on the c5d but without it engaged on either amp...the c5d is a bit warmer as mentioned above. The flatter ha2 along w the direct IOS connection without the camera kid swayed me to keeping the ha2 and selling the c5d. 

Both Amps are awesome...the Oppo just ticks a few more boxes for me.


----------



## GridIroN

gerelmx1986 said:


> somebody in the A10 forum said the C5 is warm amp


 
 Yes, I know the qualities of the C5/C5D. I want to know how these compare as the Oppo is $100 more, but some people have theory-crafted that it's very worth it.


----------



## GridIroN

dbdynsty25 said:


> I sold my c5d once I got the ha2. I just thought overall the sound was a bit more spacious and the soundstage is a bit wider. Not by a wide margin or anything but noticeable. I did like the bass boost stages on the c5d but without it engaged on either amp...the c5d is a bit warmer as mentioned above. The flatter ha2 along w the direct IOS connection without the camera kid swayed me to keeping the ha2 and selling the c5d.
> 
> Both Amps are awesome...the Oppo just ticks a few more boxes for me.


 
 Thanks for the comparison. Would you say the Oppo is $100 better? A more spacious soundstage is nice, but I'm unsure if it's worth such a premium.


----------



## dbdynsty25

gridiron said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Would you say the Oppo is $100 better? A more spacious soundstage is nice, but I'm unsure if it's worth such a premium.


 
  
 From strictly a sound point of view, no.  But an overall package (build quality, fit and finish, volume knob instead of jog dial, lightning iOS connection, sized the same as modern phones for a nice stack, etc.) I'd say yes.  Obviously...since that's the direction I went.


----------



## GridIroN

dbdynsty25 said:


> From strictly a sound point of view, no.  But an overall package (build quality, fit and finish, volume knob instead of jog dial, lightning iOS connection, sized the same as modern phones for a nice stack, etc.) I'd say yes.  Obviously...since that's the direction I went.


 
 Right, interesting. Thanks for your thoughts man.


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> somebody in the A10 forum said the C5 is warm amp


 
 I had the C5 in the past, very good amp but I would not call it warm. To me it is neutral but mid forwarded.
  
 Regarding the  C5D. I think that the ES9018-k2m in oppo should outperform the 5CD’s PCM5102A  DAC. 
 Why they have not integrated the ES9023 which is in their ODAC, would be much better...
 I would purchase the device with this DAC chip since I do like their O2+ODAC combination.


----------



## miceblue

The C5 and C5D have an amp section that sounds similar to the O2, which no one will say is warm. lol

The DAC section of the C5D sounds warmer to me compared to the ODAC. The PCM5102A was probably used in the C5D over the Sabre DACs because more data is readily available for it, and it's probably easier to work with for a USB Audio Class 1 device.



-Er scratch that; I was going to write a blurb about the two, but then I remembered that I already did a comparison-


miceblue said:


> Mmk, so in terms of features and battery life, the HA-2 is definitely in a whole other league compared to the C5D. Three features that the C5D has that the HA-2 doesn't are 1) the free custom laser etchings, 2) USB Audio Class 1 which does not require drivers to use and might be more compatible with more devices, and 3) user-programmable digital volume potentiometer, although admittedly no one on Head-Fi probably uses this but me, hahaha.
> 
> 
> In terms of sound, I think both have their strong points. I tried my best to volume-match the two devices by ear (both devices on low-gain), so it's not a perfect method. I've been using the Audirvana Plus app on OS X for my listening sessions and I wrote some Apple Scripts to quickly switch DACs on the computer while I unplugged/re-plugged the headphone jack into the other device. Headphones used were a beta PM-3 unit (which was meant to be paired with the HA-2), and the AKG K 701 (which I like with the C5D). Music varied between pop, electronic, folk, soul, classical, and jazz; 16/44.1 to 24/96.
> ...





So in terms of sound, they're different flavours to me and it depends on what you're looking for. I don't think there's a particularly obvious reason to say X is better period. On the other hand, you get so much more out of the HA-2 in terms of form, function, and features and I think that is well worth the $100 price difference in of itself.


----------



## qsk78

Has anybody tried Ortofon e-q8 with Ha-2? My concern is that these IEMs are quite bright and the HA-2 is not dark at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I tried them on the pha-3 - too many sibilants


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> The C5 and C5D have an amp section that sounds similar to the O2, which no one will say is warm. lol
> 
> The DAC section of the C5D sounds warmer to me compared to the ODAC. The PCM5102A was probably used in the C5D over the Sabre DACs because more data is readily available for it, and it's probably easier to work with for a USB Audio Class 1 device.
> 
> ...




And fort classical music is better HA-2 or C5?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

gerelmx1986 said:


> And fort classical music is better HA-2 or C5?


 
  
 If you're referring to cayin c5? Then the ha-2 for classical for sure.


----------



## gerelmx1986

infinity knives said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > And fort classical music is better HA-2 or C5?
> ...



JDS Labs C5 is what i am referring to


----------



## miceblue

gerelmx1986 said:


> And fort classical music is better HA-2 or C5?



It really depends on your tastes, hahaha. I like the C5's presentation to get a larger sense of space in terms of height and width, but I like the HA-2's presentation for just listening to the music.



[rule]
Who wants a headphone amplifier power calculator?
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2816447/Headphone_Amplifier_Power_Calculator.xlsx

It has 5 sheets:

 Enter Innerfidelity's data (impedance and Vrms to reach 90 dB SPL); I chose the Vrms values since they have 1 more decimal place and might be a little more accurate for other calculations
 Enter manufacturer's data (impedance and dB SPL/mW)
 Enter manufacturer's data (impedance and dB SPL/V); which is less common than dB/mW
 Enter amplifier's data (impedance, power output in mW, maximum Vp-p, maximum mA)
 Enter amplifier's data (impedance, power output in W, maximum Vp-p, maximum mA)


The last two pages are kind of confusing...but I don't know how else to manage the data for amp specifications since they're so variable.


----------



## zilch0md

miceblue said:


> It really depends on your tastes, hahaha. I like the C5's presentation to get a larger sense of space in terms of height and width, but I like the HA-2's presentation for just listening to the music.
> 
> Who wants a headphone amplifier power calculator?
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2816447/Headphone_Amplifier_Power_Calculator.xlsx
> ...


 
  
 This is an excellent resource - thanks!
  
 How much _more_ power should we add to obtain sufficient headroom?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quoting http://www.glasswolf.net/papers/headroom.html      <--- A well-written article on the subject
  


> ... a dynamic peak of 10db will require your amplifier provide 10x the power over the average level. And to meet a 20db dynamic peak, it would require the amplifier output 100x the power over the average level. Sounds like a lot, eh? It is!


 
  
 More from this author:  http://www.glasswolf.net/papers/index.html
  
 Mike


----------



## miceblue

zilch0md said:


> This is an excellent resource - thanks!
> 
> How much_more_power should we add to obtain sufficient headroom?
> 
> ...



Thanks!

It really depends on your listening habits and type of music you listen to. The most dynamic audio tracks I have have a dynamic range of 28 dB peak from the RMS value, but that's an impractical case because those audio files happen to be self-recorded binaural audio with absolutely no post-processing. Most of my dynamic music lies between a dynamic range of 15-18 dB, and I only have 2 albums with songs with a dynamic range of more than 20 dB.

I also tend to listen to music pretty quietly. At a local meet, someone had a calibrated audio rig and I was averaging 75-80 dB SPL in a somewhat noisy meet condition with dynamic music (12-14 dB Dr. Chesky recordings). If I took the worst-case scenario for me with 85 dB average SPL values and my most dynamic music rounded up with +30 dB peaks, that would be 115 dB SPL peaks. Again, this is not a practical scenario for me. 70 dB SPL average volume with +18 dB peaks (88 dB total) is much more to my listening preferences and even then that's a stretch since I don't actively listen to +18 dB music often.

Maybe add another 10 dB for extra loud listening sessions (80 dB SPL average, 98 dB SPL peak). Be wary of how loud you listen to music though.
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2015/ear-care/en/


----------



## gerelmx1986

@miceblue thanks for the amp power calculator i will try it


----------



## money4me247

@HasturTheYellow, how would you know whether a custom micro-to-micro usb was not drawing power from your smartphone to power the ha-2? thanks!


----------



## mandrake50

It should be OK if he uses the pinout from OPPO that you posted. Correct?
  
 I could tell that the HA-2 was drawing power from the phone when using the TTVJ Cable because the HA-2 showed it was charging.


----------



## NZtechfreak

mandrake50 said:


> It should be OK if he uses the pinout from OPPO that you posted. Correct?
> 
> I could tell that the HA-2 was drawing power from the phone when using the TTVJ Cable because the HA-2 showed it was charging.




That, and the battery drain was very significant.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

You need to have a double micro USB B otg connector. I posted a picture here to where you can use 2 micro USB Otg connector and a USB A to USB A and will not have a battery drain.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bong hollywodd said:


> You need to have a double micro USB B otg connector. I posted a picture here to where you can use 2 micro USB Otg connector and a USB A to USB A and will not have a battery drain.




Yes, we're aware of that.


----------



## rickydenim

Has anyone figured out how to reduce stutter using Lollipop 5.01? I get it using Poweramp and Hiby. Haven't tried UAPP as yet though.


----------



## dbdynsty25

rickydenim said:


> Has anyone figured out how to reduce stutter using Lollipop 5.01? I get it using Poweramp and Hiby. Haven't tried UAPP as yet though.


 
  
 At least on my Galaxy S6 (5.02) the way I got rid of it was using airplane mode.  That's definitely not the answer any of us are looking for over USB obviously.  Otherwise, I just line out over the headphone jack, which is better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## mandrake50

I was getting some static low level noise with the radios on with my S6, but no stuttering.. this even with 24/192 material. Turning the radios off fixed this noise problem.
 What type of source files are you using when you hear the stuttering?


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> I was getting some static low level noise with the radios on with my S6, but no stuttering.. this even with 24/192 material. Turning the radios off fixed this noise problem.
> What type of source files are you using when you hear the stuttering?


 

 Those problems are using it as DAC/amp? or also in pure amp mode too?


----------



## mandrake50

What kind of files? MP3, FLAC, etc. Compressed, lossless, hi res...? Bitrates ?? Does it do it with all files (songs)?
 My problem with the radios was only when using the USB OTG cable. Headphone out from the HA-2 was no problem.
 If it is coming out of the headphone out  the phone can't play the files ! if it happens as well as through the digital out  (USB) using the HA-2 as a DAC.. it would seem that neither DAC can decode the files properly... or the stream is not getting it (I have had stuttering when on a low bandwidth WiFi connection and trying to stream Hi Res files).. or the files are corrupted. As the streaming is done internally for the headphone out, I doubt if that is the issue. The next thing I would consider is processor use on the S6 and available memory. I have seen problems with these as well.
  
 One other thing... what else are you doing with the phone when this happens?


----------



## gerelmx1986

I'm a bit qorried about the problems being reported as i'm about 6 days to order mine, to pair with an A17 walkman using analogue IN


----------



## mandrake50

Which problems are worrying you? Do you have an S6 ?
 I have used my HA-2 with a dozen different devices and had zero problems... HP out, line out, and USB as a DAC?Amp, all good. The radios on the S6 seems to make noise through the HA-2 (for me), but I had the same problem with my HTC DNA using several DACs and DAC/Amp units. From all that I have read here and the reports form people that I know with the OPPO, this unit is less prone to problems than most that I have experience with (meaning that I own, have owned, or just read extensively about). Beyond that, OPPO will go above and beyond to get things right if you do have problems. Not a fan boy here, I have direct experience with this!


----------



## dbdynsty25

My S6...with MP3 or FLAC files does the same thing via USB out. Horrible stutters and skips if the cellular radio is on. Happens on both Amps I have (c5d and ha-2) no matter what music app I'm using. So it's def an S6 issue as it hasn't happened on any other phone I've had (and I've had a bunch). Guess I'll just wait for the G4 to come out and switch to it. It def doesn't happen via the headphone jack...only over USB.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> Which problems are worrying you? Do you have an S6 ?
> I have used my HA-2 with a dozen different devices and had zero problems... HP out, line out, and USB as a DAC?Amp, all good. The radios on the S6 seems to make noise through the HA-2 (for me), but I had the same problem with my HTC DNA using several DACs and DAC/Amp units. From all that I have read here and the reports form people that I know with the OPPO, this unit is less prone to problems than most that I have experience with (meaning that I own, have owned, or just read extensively about). Beyond that, OPPO will go above and beyond to get things right if you do have problems. Not a fan boy here, I have direct experience with this!


 
  
 Well i had a walkman X-seris and it wa prone to the bzz rtt bzz rttr rttr rttt interference noises from cellphones back in 2010 I used my x-series in the uni and i remmeber the cellphone-toting guys were about 5 m from me and the annoying noise. Hope the HA-2 is no that sensible like that old walkman X-series.
  
 My new walkman is interference  proof, yes my new A-series has bluetooth but i have it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha, only use wired phones with it


dbdynsty25 said:


> My S6...with MP3 or FLAC files does the same thing via USB out. Horrible stutters and skips if the cellular radio is on. Happens on both Amps I have (c5d and ha-2) no matter what music app I'm using. So it's def an S6 issue as it hasn't happened on any other phone I've had (and I've had a bunch). Guess I'll just wait for the G4 to come out and switch to it. It def doesn't happen via the headphone jack...only over USB.


 
 Okay so just as DAC when using an android phone, would be inyeresting if osomebody with ios tested this or some one with a lapto w/wifi on


----------



## dbdynsty25

Its not an android problem its a Galaxy S6 problem. At least on the two unlocked versions I've tried. Worked fine w every other Android phone and iOS device I've tried so far. Its an S6 issue exclusively.


----------



## money4me247

dbdynsty25 said:


> Its not an android problem its a Galaxy S6 problem. At least on the two unlocked versions I've tried. Worked fine w every other Android phone and iOS device I've tried so far. Its an S6 issue exclusively.




it might just be a 'your phone only' type problem. consider getting a replacement


----------



## dbdynsty25

money4me247 said:


> it might just be a 'your phone only' type problem. consider getting a replacement




I've tried two different phones...two differnt models. 920i and 920f. So its not the specific phone. Unless I have really bad luck.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Oh thanks mates for the info about the so called problems, i have annotated on my calendar "Withdraw cash from Bank account for HA-2 purchase   on thursday)" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i get paid on friday


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> Oh thanks mates for the info about the so called problems, i have annotated on my calendar "Withdraw cash from Bank account for HA-2 purchase   on thursday)"  , i get paid on friday



You'll love it! Sounds great with iPhone 5s and Spotify. 

Right know I have the Oppo PM3 for the tour which I thought would sound good with the HA2 ends up pairing REALLY good with my FiiO X5!


----------



## mandrake50

gerelmx1986 said:


> Well i had a walkman X-seris and it wa prone to the bzz rtt bzz rttr rttr rttt interference noises from cellphones back in 2010 I used my x-series in the uni and i remmeber the cellphone-toting guys were about 5 m from me and the annoying noise. Hope the HA-2 is no that sensible like that old walkman X-series.
> 
> My new walkman is interference  proof, yes my new A-series has bluetooth but i have it off
> 
> ...


 

 I have used mine from my laptop streaming via WiFi with absolutely no problems.
 BTW, I wouldn't be able to say the issue is with all Android phones. Money said he has no problems with his S5. My experience is only with two specific phones. I would guess that if this was a universal problem, there would have been much more discussion of it. Come to think about it, I don't know if the noise that I get with the S6 is the wifi or cell radios. Bluetooth is always off. I will have to try turning of the two one at a time and see if there is a difference. I have always just put it in Airplane mode...
  
 For clarity, I have not experienced any stuttering, it is more a very low level static with an occasional click. Mostly I had to concentrate to pick it out.. but turning off the radios did make a difference.


----------



## NZtechfreak

No problem with Note 4 here and HA-2.


----------



## gerelmx1986

> You'll love it! Sounds great with iPhone 5s and Spotify.
> 
> Right know I have the Oppo PM3 for the tour which I thought would sound good with the HA2 ends up pairing REALLY good with my FiiO X5!


 
  
  


mandrake50 said:


> I have used mine from my laptop streaming via WiFi with absolutely no problems.
> BTW, I wouldn't be able to say the issue is with all Android phones. Money said he has no problems with his S5. My experience is only with two specific phones. I would guess that if this was a universal problem, there would have been much more discussion of it. Come to think about it, I don't know if the noise that I get with the S6 is the wifi or cell radios. Bluetooth is always off. I will have to try turning of the two one at a time and see if there is a difference. I have always just put it in Airplane mode...
> 
> For clarity, I have not experienced any stuttering, it is more a very low level static with an occasional click. Mostly I had to concentrate to pick it out.. but turning off the radios did make a difference.


 
 I am pretty excited, hope days fly-by, i have heard they ship via UPS woohooo


----------



## GridIroN

dbdynsty25 said:


> My S6...with MP3 or FLAC files does the same thing via USB out. Horrible stutters and skips if the cellular radio is on. Happens on both Amps I have (c5d and ha-2) no matter what music app I'm using. So it's def an S6 issue as it hasn't happened on any other phone I've had (and I've had a bunch). Guess I'll just wait for the G4 to come out and switch to it. It def doesn't happen via the headphone jack...only over USB.


 
  
 Random question: Why are you trading in an S6 for an LG G4?


----------



## dbdynsty25

gridiron said:


> Random question: Why are you trading in an S6 for an LG G4?




Did you not just read what I wrote? Lol. 

Battery life is supposed to be better too. Only two real complaints about the S6.


----------



## rickydenim

nztechfreak said:


> No problem with Note 4 here and HA-2.


 

 Are you on Lollipop or Kitkat? I had no issues with Kitkat on my Note 4 however once I upgraded to 5.01 I now get micro stutters. This is when playing any file mp3 or flac and happens in Poweramp and Hiby player. I've tried turning wifi on/off, airplane mode, restarts, cache partition wipe etc however nothing gets rid of the stutter.


----------



## Kaeham

Hey there!
  
 Does anyone know how the sound quality is compared to the Centrance HiFi-M8 when using IEM? Is is obviously better than the Oppo HA-2?


----------



## gerelmx1986

kaeham said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Does anyone know how the sound quality is compared to the Centrance HiFi-M8 when using IEM? Is is obviously better than the Oppo HA-2?


 

 Both are totally different price points (that does not eman that higher price is always better) but in termsn of portability and batery life the HA-2 stands out, I know the centrance has Balanced pinouts nad maybe other features.
  
 But yes better leave thois question to some with a higher audiophilic status than me


----------



## joshk4

Hey guys,

Is there a right angle micro b to right angle micro b for the oppo ha 2 to android? 

The one supplied kinda sticks out when using with the HTC One M8...


----------



## money4me247

joshk4 said:


> Hey guys, Is there a right angle micro b to right angle micro b for the oppo ha 2 to android? The one supplied kinda sticks out when using with the HTC One M8...


 
 I got mine custom cable from mimic cables. wait time is a bit long, but works very nicely and very competitive pricing ($20).


----------



## mandrake50

Money,
Have you had a chance to try the cable out? Does it function adequately for your use? No power draw from the phone to the HA-2 ?

Maybe it is the picture, but the connector bodies look a bit on the bulky side. What do you think?


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys, 
  
 I've been reading through this thread and I'm at a crossroads, so I figured i'd ask my question here and see if I can get direct feedback vs trying to mull everyone else's opinions over. 
  
 I'm getting the 1964Ears V6s shortly, and I'm looking for a DAC/AMP to bring them out and have the sound quality and loudness be dependant on the source, which can vary widely. The source is an HTC One [M8]. I was strongly looking into the HA-2, but reading through this thread, it seems like people are saying it's a bad option for sensitive CIEMs....? 
  
 Is there a better and/or cheaper option I should be looking at if the primary use for it will be pairing with IEMs?


----------



## joshk4

money4me247 said:


> I got mine custom cable from mimic cables. wait time is a bit long, but works very nicely and very competitive pricing ($20).


 
  
 Hey Money,
  
 Did you choose both termination as "micro USB Black" ?
 I remember the one supplied was micro USB B to micro USB B (But didnt see where they stated "B" on mimic site, and not sure if it matters)
  
 Thanks


----------



## money4me247

mandrake50 said:


> Money, Have you had a chance to try the cable out? Does it function adequately for your use? No power draw from the phone to the HA-2 ? Maybe it is the picture, but the connector bodies look a bit on the bulky side. What do you think?


 
 Yup! used the cable extensively the past few days. No noticeable power draw and the HA-2 battery indicator does not show it to be charging. The connectors are not very bulky at all imo. difficult to imagine any smaller connectors. the right angle type does actually cut down on the bulk compared to a straight connector. I am pretty happy with my purchase. Please do note to contact mimic-cables with the Oppo usb cable schematic if building a custom cable specifically for the HA-2 and remember to specify that you need an OTG micro usb connector. Mimic cables can customize the length of the cable all the way down to edge to edge connectors with minimal wiring.


----------



## money4me247

joshk4 said:


> Hey Money,
> 
> Did you choose both termination as "micro USB Black" ?
> I remember the one supplied was micro USB B to micro USB B (But didnt see where they stated "B" on mimic site, and not sure if it matters)
> ...


 
 Yup, I did select that option. I actually contacted mimic cables first letting him know that I needed an OTG micro usb connector and I e-mailed him the Oppo HA-2 cable schematic. The OTG micro usb connectors are only available in black (I believe). I actually drew up an image that laid on the specific orientation of the cables and emailed it to mimic cables shown below. I screenshotted the orientation of the usb connector from here: http://www.usbfirewire.com/e-custom.aspx.


----------



## joshk4

money4me247 said:


> Yup, I did select that option. I actually contacted mimic cables first letting him know that I needed an OTG micro usb connector and I e-mailed him the Oppo HA-2 cable schematic. The OTG micro usb connectors are only available in black (I believe). I actually drew up an image that laid on the specific orientation of the cables and emailed it to mimic cables shown below. I screenshotted the orientation of the usb connector from here: http://www.usbfirewire.com/e-custom.aspx.


 
  
  
 Thanks Money!
  
 "Oppo usb cable schematic" <- do you know where I can find this?
  
 Looks like I will state that I need a cord length of 2-3cm


----------



## money4me247

joshk4 said:


> Thanks Money! "Oppo usb cable schematic" <- do you know where I can find this? Looks like I will state that I need a cord length of 2-3cm


 
 you're welcome. here you go.


----------



## money4me247

Took some close up pictures of the custom cable I purchased from mimic cables on my S5 without a case, so you can judge whether the connectors are suitable for your particular usage yourself. The connector sits flush with my phone when I have my case on it (refer to the previous picture I posted).
  

  

  

  
 The other alternative I was looking at was here: http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm. However, it did not have the correct orientation for my needs. fyi the cable below only has OTG micro-usb on one side.
  

  
 Hope this information is helpful for people looking for custom cables for their HA-2!


----------



## GridIroN

gridiron said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread and I'm at a crossroads, so I figured i'd ask my question here and see if I can get direct feedback vs trying to mull everyone else's opinions over.
> 
> ...


 
 bump


----------



## Sentinel92

gridiron said:


> bump




Its very simple. Get your V6S, take it to a retailer who has a HA2 demo. Try it for yourself. Like it, buy. Dont like it, dont buy. 
Everyones ears are different. Some can take the micro hissing, some cant. Its best if you try it for yourself.


----------



## GridIroN

sentinel92 said:


> Its very simple. Get your V6S, take it to a retailer who has a HA2 demo. Try it for yourself. Like it, buy. Dont like it, dont buy.
> Everyones ears are different. Some can take the micro hissing, some cant. Its best if you try it for yourself.


 
 I don't live in a city that has an audio shop that demos like that. Oppo also doesn't sell the unit in my country.


----------



## Sentinel92

gridiron said:


> I don't live in a city that has an audio shop that demos like that.




If you're okay with slight micro hissing then itll be fine, but not sure if your V6S is that sensitive. As for sound its pretty much a massive upgrade so go for it.


----------



## GridIroN

sentinel92 said:


> If you're okay with slight micro hissing then itll be fine, but not sure if your V6S is that sensitive. As for sound its pretty much a massive upgrade so go for it.


 
 Cool. So, the hiss...I mean, is that just present when the unit is not playing music? Does it impact the actual sound at all?


----------



## Sentinel92

gridiron said:


> Cool. So, the hiss...I mean, is that just present when the unit is not playing music? Does it impact the actual sound at all?




Only when not playing any music. Doesnt impact the overall sound quality.


----------



## GridIroN

sentinel92 said:


> Only when not playing any music. Doesnt impact the overall sound quality.


 
 Why would people care about hiss if it doesn't impact the sound and only is audible when not playing music? o_0


----------



## Sentinel92

gridiron said:


> Why would people care about hiss if it doesn't impact the sound and only is audible when not playing music? o_0




Some like it whisper quiet. Some dont care. I don't care. Lol.


----------



## GridIroN

That's odd...I mean, wouldn't the noise colour the background? Isn't that why people like the C5D? Because it's playing music over a totally black background?


----------



## miceblue

gridiron said:


> Why would people care about hiss if it doesn't impact the sound and only is audible when not playing music? o_0



Some people like myself can hear it while music is playing. It's like a slight fuzzy sound in the background.


----------



## Sentinel92

gridiron said:


> That's odd...I mean, wouldn't the noise colour the background? Isn't that why people like the C5D? Because it's playing music over a totally black background?




Thats why i keep saying you have to try it yourself. I can only hear the slight hiss when music is not playing, otherwise it doesnt show up. Some people still hear it when the song is playing. Some dont at all. Depends on your source and headphones as well.


----------



## Chris Ihao

How do you guys feel about using the oppo as a pre-amp and dac, then running this into a tube amp, like the Aune T1? The Aune can function as a dac, but I guess the dac is better on the Oppo (the Aune cost less than half of tge Oppo in total).


----------



## TheChillburger

chris ihao said:


> How do you guys feel about using the oppo as a pre-amp and dac, then running this into a tube amp, like the Aune T1? The Aune can function as a dac, but I guess the dac is better on the Oppo (the Aune cost less than half of tge Oppo in total).


 
 Doesn't the tube in the T1 only affect the DAC section? I was under the impression it's not a true 'tube' amp.


----------



## Chris Ihao

thechillburger said:


> Doesn't the tube in the T1 only affect the DAC section? I was under the impression it's not a true 'tube' amp.




Hmm. But why does the tube light up when running in line in mode? On this page, under 2), it says that it is a high quality "tube amplifier", while under 1) it says its a tube usb dac: http://en.auneaudio.com/html/en_products/NewDesign/T-Series/154_20.html

Oh, and it is a MkII, if that matters. Nevertheless, the sound from this running straight from iphone 6 via analogue is extremely pleasing, even if the amp is brand new, so if it is NOT going through the tube its still great. Leagues better on my PS1000'S than straight from the iphone to the headphones. Wow!

Anyhow, I will test using the Oppo as DAC in due time, and report my findings.


----------



## TheChillburger

chris ihao said:


> Hmm. But why does the tube light up when running in line in mode? On this page, under 2), it says that it is a high quality "tube amplifier", while under 1) it says its a tube usb dac: http://en.auneaudio.com/html/en_products/NewDesign/T-Series/154_20.html
> 
> Oh, and it is a MkII, if that matters. Nevertheless, the sound from this running straight from iphone 6 via analogue is extremely pleasing, even if the amp is brand new, so if it is NOT going through the tube its still great. Leagues better on my PS1000'S than straight from the iphone to the headphones. Wow!
> 
> Anyhow, I will test using the Oppo as DAC in due time, and report my findings.


 
 I can't say for certain, don't own a T1 myself. I use my HA-2's DAC to feed my O2/1+ sometimes, and it's very competitive with my ODAC. The amp section is quite good as well.


----------



## Chris Ihao

thechillburger said:


> I can't say for certain, don't own a T1 myself. I use my HA-2's DAC to feed my O2/1+ sometimes, and it's very competitive with my ODAC. The amp section is quite good as well.




Ok. Cool 

No noise or hiss at all btw, even when cranked all the way up at 0 db gain.


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone compared the HA-2 against the Sony PHA-1A? I have the PHA-1A but I need a dac and amp that has a bass boost and the HA-2 offers that.


----------



## Chris Ihao

thechillburger said:


> Doesn't the tube in the T1 only affect the DAC section? I was under the impression it's not a true 'tube' amp.




Just wanted to confirm that what you said is correct. The sound from the amp itself is surprisingly good then.  Looking forward to testing the tube properly.


----------



## money4me247

chris ihao said:


> Just wanted to confirm that what you said is correct. The sound from the amp itself is surprisingly good then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what poster stated is indeed correct. the T1 is a hybrid tube dac paired with a solid state amplifier.


----------



## joshk4

money4me247 said:


> you're welcome. here you go.




Thank you!


----------



## gerelmx1986

>


 
  
  


sentinel92 said:


> gridiron said:
> 
> 
> > Why would people care about hiss if it doesn't impact the sound and only is audible when not playing music? o_0
> ...


 

 Totally agree, i don't care either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i've put the bank instruction to withdraw the money, woooot


----------



## gerelmx1986

Have a question for Oppo HA-2 buyers (that have bought their amp directly from the Oppo Digital website). I did a simulation purchase just to see the address bar on my web browser.
  
 It says https:// so i know it's a secure encrypted connection, buuuut.... it doesn't becomes Green-colored as it does with my Bnaking website... the certificate info in fact says Oppo digital but also says Go daddy root certificate... mmmm
  
 You don't have noted any suspicious activity in your cards nor had your cards blocked?
  
 i'm a bit paranoid as it happened me once last year. I bought a Compact disc from Centaur Records Inc. own website, tough it showed the Https:// on the address bar... the bar didn't go green, much like in the Oppo website and that same day of tyhe purchase my card was totally blocked I couldn't get any money out, phoned the bank and they told me it was cloned so they blocked it (thus invalidating that number) and they sent me a new card aftewards


----------



## Charlie Norwood

I had no issues ordering from oppo site. I paid for overnight delivery and it in fact arrived the next day. (I'm in the U.S. though).


----------



## GridIroN

I just bought a slightly used HA-2 from another great user here at Head-Fi. My 1964Ears V6s shells have been detailed so they should be complete soon. When I get both, I will let people here know my impressions of it if anyone is looking for more input on how bad the hiss is with 1964 and similar sensitive products. There was a guy with SE846's saying he thought it was too much for him, and the Shure's are a bit more sensitive than the 1964s.


----------



## dbdynsty25

gerelmx1986 said:


> Have a question for Oppo HA-2 buyers (that have bought their amp directly from the Oppo Digital website). I did a simulation purchase just to see the address bar on my web browser.
> 
> It says https:// so i know it's a secure encrypted connection, buuuut.... it doesn't becomes Green-colored as it does with my Bnaking website... the certificate info in fact says Oppo digital but also says Go daddy root certificate... mmmm
> 
> ...


 
  
 I bought my PM-3s and my HA-2 direct from Oppo w/ overnight shipping.  Flawless transaction and they even called me to verify I was making the purchase as it was a good 750 bucks.  I was very happy to see that.  Protects the buyers for sure.


----------



## gerelmx1986

dbdynsty25 said:


> I bought my PM-3s and my HA-2 direct from Oppo w/ overnight shipping.  Flawless transaction and they even called me to verify I was making the purchase as it was a good 750 bucks.  I was very happy to see that.  Protects the buyers for sure.


 
 Oh very nice indeed, I will buy it on friday WOOOT WOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## money4me247

dbdynsty25 said:


> I bought my PM-3s and my HA-2 direct from Oppo w/ overnight shipping.  Flawless transaction and they even called me to verify I was making the purchase as it was a good 750 bucks.  I was very happy to see that.  Protects the buyers for sure.


 
 I had a similar positive experience with a personal call from Oppo to verify the details of my transaction and to prevent fraud. Great customer service.


----------



## derGabe

Anyone know where i get an really Short lightning cable for my oppo ha2? The one provided with the oppo is good, but a Bit lenghty.


----------



## money4me247

dergabe said:


> Anyone know where i get an really Short lightning cable for my oppo ha2? The one provided with the oppo is good, but a Bit lenghty.


 
 how short are you looking for? 
  
 here is a 4 in option: http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Apple-Certified-Lightning-Cable/dp/B00NH138F8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431593128&sr=8-2&keywords=short+lightning+cable
  
 you can go custom cable route if you require even shorter.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

Here's one thing that I love about Oppo.
  
 My micro USB OTG cable broke for the HA-2 and I've give them a complete run down of my troubleshooting sequence.  In our 5 email exchanges their response time was no later than 5-10 minutes sometimes with in 2 minutes after I've sent it.  It's like an attentive friend.  I have not seen costumer service like this one other than walking to a Genius Bar... and with that I still have to make a reservation before walking in.
  
 Great Job Oppo with your costumer service team. 
  
@Jiffy Squid


----------



## Sentinel92

money4me247 said:


> Yup! used the cable extensively the past few days. No noticeable power draw and the HA-2 battery indicator does not show it to be charging. The connectors are not very bulky at all imo. difficult to imagine any smaller connectors. the right angle type does actually cut down on the bulk compared to a straight connector. I am pretty happy with my purchase. Please do note to contact mimic-cables with the Oppo usb cable schematic if building a custom cable specifically for the HA-2 and remember to specify that you need an OTG micro usb connector. Mimic cables can customize the length of the cable all the way down to edge to edge connectors with minimal wiring.




Im also interested in getting some custom OTG to OTG cables. Ive been looking at FAW but its $55 with shipping. 

How much was yours and is there any noticeable sound improvements over the stock cable?


----------



## money4me247

sentinel92 said:


> Im also interested in getting some custom OTG to OTG cables. Ive been looking at FAW but its $55 with shipping.
> 
> How much was yours and is there any noticeable sound improvements over the stock cable?


 
@Sentinel92, the custom cable from Mimic-cables was $20. You get free shipping on orders over $50. Otherwise, shipping is about $5.
  
 I don't believe in sonic improvements with cables and haven't experience that sort of thing with other expensive cables, so I didn't specifically test for that. ymmv though.
  
 cheers!


----------



## gerelmx1986

@howdy LOL got my tax back money, when i did my taxes back in april and now i got some moeny in my favor.
  
 So i couldn't resist the Burning-hole in my Debit card and finally bought the HA-2 a few moments ago


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> @howdy LOL got my tax back money, when i did my taxes back in april and now i got some moeny in my favor.
> 
> So i couldn't resist the Burning-hole in my Debit card and finally bought the HA-2 a few moments ago


 

 that's awesome!
  
 Ive been enjoying it immensely, cant get enough of the Sabre DACs this and my DX90...


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> @howdy
> LOL got my tax back money, when i did my taxes back in april and now i got some moeny in my favor.
> 
> So i couldn't resist the Burning-hole in my Debit card and finally bought the HA-2 a few moments ago




Congrats ger! May you have hundreds of good moments with this one. Actually using mine as I speak in non-DAC mode, while watching HBO. Imo, this amp is also perfect for getting good seperation and frequency control in series and movies, lifting the dialogue more into focus.


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> Has anyone compared the HA-2 against the Sony PHA-1A? I have the PHA-1A but I need a dac and amp that has a bass boost and the HA-2 offers that.




Could anyone help?


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> Could anyone help?


 

 have you ever listened to the DX90? i think they sound very close(same DAC).


----------



## gerelmx1986

> Congrats ger! May you have hundreds of good moments with this one. Actually using mine as I speak in non-DAC mode, while watching HBO. Imo, this amp is also perfect for getting good seperation and frequency control in series and movies, lifting the dialogue more into focus.


 
 Great to hear that will be my primary use too, amp-only mode with my sony walkman A17, using my A17 line out, and as DAC to bypass my laptop Intel "HD" audio codec thingy


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> ...and as DAC to bypass my laptop Intel "HD" audio codec thingy




Hehe. Yeah Intel HD never exactly rocked the world, to put it like that.


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> have you ever listened to the DX90? i think they sound very close(same DAC).




Never heard the DX90


----------



## Chris Ihao

Just a question guys. In the description of the ha2, Oppo claims that the low gain setting is for "in ear" phones. What is your take on that? When playing my PS1000's or other low impedance hp's, I find that the low gain setting provides more than enough power. However, is there a reason for using higher gain, and then lowering the volume accordingly (to give more power (or watts) to the drivers themselves or something)? I'm guessing not, but perhaps some of you more knowledgeable guys can enlighten me once and for all. Thanks.


----------



## gerelmx1986

chris ihao said:


> Just a question guys. In the description of the ha2, Oppo claims that the low gain setting is for "in ear" phones. What is your take on that? When playing my PS1000's or other low impedance hp's, I find that the low gain setting provides more than enough power. However, is there a reason for using higher gain, and then lowering the volume accordingly (to give more power (or watts) to the drivers themselves or something)? I'm guessing not, but perhaps some of you more knowledgeable guys can enlighten me once and for all. Thanks.


 

 I have precisely the same question but for a pair of "full-size" cans : sony MDR-1R, esp driving them in Hi-gain (they are 40-ohm 104mw/dB). I had some ultrasone HFI-780 i think those wre 32-ohm or 24, really don't know but i used High-gain on my fiio x3 and they sounded way better than low-gain


----------



## dbdynsty25

With my HA-2, I use low gain for my VSonic GR07 IEMs and high gain for my Oppo PM-3s.  So yeah, I suppose it makes sense based on their description of the device.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have precisely the same question but for a pair of "full-size" cans : sony MDR-1R, esp driving them in Hi-gain (they are 40-ohm 104mw/dB). I had some ultrasone HFI-780 i think those wre 32-ohm or 24, really don't know but i used High-gain on my fiio x3 and they sounded way better than low-gain


 
  
  


chris ihao said:


> Just a question guys. In the description of the ha2, Oppo claims that the low gain setting is for "in ear" phones. What is your take on that? When playing my PS1000's or other low impedance hp's, I find that the low gain setting provides more than enough power. However, is there a reason for using higher gain, and then lowering the volume accordingly (to give more power (or watts) to the drivers themselves or something)? I'm guessing not, but perhaps some of you more knowledgeable guys can enlighten me once and for all. Thanks.


 
  
 It doesn't work that way.  When you're lowering your volume with a potentiometer (volume knob) on your high gain setting that doesn't mean the circuitry that is made for your IEM will lower the sibilance (static noise).  Some AMPS will have a volume knob that are sensitive that when you increase the volume rate spikes inconsistently and this is unacceptable to IEMS.  Another is that in the low gain setting some amps will have more filter to isolate the quantum noise out.  Not all DAC/Amps are created equal.  
 I push my SHURE 535 and my Final Piano Forte X-G in the low gain and high gain for all of these.
 PM-1, PM-3, X2, and EL-8.


----------



## money4me247

for everyone asking about low gain vs high gain, it's really pretty straight-forward.
  
*basically, just use low gain unless you cannot reach adequate listening volumes with low gain.*
  
*...*aka all headphones that can play out of a 3.5mm jack will work fine using low gain. these are the low impedance (think around 20-40 ohms) and high sensitivity headphones (high 90s or over 100 is definitely high sensitivity). if you can't reach listenable volumes using low gain, switch to high gain.
  
 High gain is useful for high impedance headphones (high impedance is like 250+ ohms or 600 ohms) or low sensitivity headphones. You can tell basically that you need high gain because the volume level is too low even with the pot maxed out. If you are on high gain and the lowest volume setting is too loud for you, then you are on the wrong gain setting.
  
 basically, high gain will have a higher noise floor. this can be an issue with low impedance high sensitivity headphones & iems (you will hear a background hiss or buzz type sound). If you don't hear the noise issue with your headphones or if you can reach comfortable listening volumes with either option, then I guess it doesn't matter which gain setting you use, but I would personally recommend sticking with low gain because of the lower noise floor and volume pots sometimes have channel imbalances at the lower end of the scale, so you want your volume pot to be higher.
  
 some people do claim is that 'high gain can have an effect on the bass or overall sound quality. I am really not sure what to make of those claims. It is possible that it is just due to not properly volume matching, so that the higher gain setting is just louder and our brain naturally perceives louder sounds as more high quality. Or when you switch back and forth and try to volume match, you have one setting louder, and that is the setting you prefer. there are more specific claims that often get passed around with high gain having increased bass quantity (either fuller bass or more bloated bass depending on your preferences). I am not really sure how gain would really have anything to due with FR changes, but if someone knows the logic behind this, I would love to hear it as well.


----------



## miceblue

Gain affects the maximum amount of power the amp can deliver to a load (headphones). When the specs say 300 mW output with a 16-ohm load, that's usually the highest output possible, so on high gain. On low gain, the power output is limited; maybe it's 150 mW or something. If you playback a song with a lot of dynamic peaks, low gain might not provide enough power output to cover those depending on how loud you listen to the music and how sensitive your speakers are. 

With the same input signal, the low gain setting will let you use more of the volume knob providing that you're driving a fairly sensitive speaker since the output power is less. Otherwise, if you need to turn the volume knob near its maximum position for most music, then high gain should be used.

High gain also has a higher noise floor since that's the nature of gain: output signal/input signal. If the input signal is 1 V and the gain is 2.0x on low-gain (2 V output), 6.0x on high (6 V output), obviously any noise in the 1 V input signal is going to be amplified more in the 6.0x gain output than the 2.0x one.


----------



## qsk78

To me the ability to drive certain headphones or IEMs is not about the loudness at all.
 This is all about the performance the source can get out of them.


----------



## money4me247

for people who want more information about gain, I would recommend googling ["All about gain" headphones] for a really good read. First google result will give you all the information you could possibility want to know about gain. gain is really all about matching the voltage output level of your dac to the amount of voltage your headphones require (which is dependent on its sensitivity and impedance). most amplifiers will actually perform better at lower gain settings, so you want to use the least amount of gain required. if an amplifier is underpowered for a pair of headphones, adjusting to high gain will not help.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I've been contacted by Oppo via e-mail asking me for scanning front and back of mt card used for purchase , card's customer-support phone # and photo ID.
  
 I've sent them those docs. They still call you or i must call them (my order says pending- please call us and an USA phone number)?


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> I've been contacted by Oppo via e-mail asking me for scanning front and back of mt card used for purchase , card's customer-support phone # and photo ID.
> 
> I've sent them those docs. They still call you or i must call them (my order says pending- please call us and an USA phone number)?


 

 You probably don't need to call them if that is all they asked for and you sent it to them.
 If you're still curious, just shoot them another message asking if everything is ok, or just call them anyway.


----------



## gerelmx1986

smarty-pants said:


> You probably don't need to call them if that is all they asked for and you sent it to them.
> If you're still curious, just shoot them another message asking if everything is ok, or just call them anyway.


 
 Thanks, yep i've sent a PM to the sponsor of oppo here on head-fi, let's see what he answer


----------



## Smarty-pants

^ You would probably get faster service by contacting Oppo directly,
 or by replying to any already existing correspondence you may have with them via email.

 While the sponsor reps on HeadFi will certainly try to help you,
 they may not check messages daily, and it's more than likely that they
 would have to pass your speceifc purchasing questions on to someone else anyway.

 Here is the contact form to contact Oppo directly,
 or like I said, if you already have an existing email going with them, you may want to try replying back that way.
 https://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx


----------



## Charlie Norwood

I recently started using the high-gain with my sony xba-z5 iems, increases the bass quantity a lot imo.


----------



## miceblue

qsk78 said:


> To me the ability to drive certain headphones or IEMs is not about the loudness at all.
> This is all about the performance the source can get out of them.



So you're saying that if you had a Schiit Ragnarok that would be able to cover any headphone for any music genre in terms of power output and assuming it has a low output impedance for multiple balanced armature in-ear earphones and a sufficient slew rate for even 24/192 music, but it sounds bad to you with a particular set of headphones that your headphones wouldn't be "driven" well?

That sounds more like synergy than anything. There would be no logical explanation to say that the headphones wouldn't be "driven" well providing that the Ragnarok is pretty much overkill for headphones.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Order status update yay! approved ready for fullfillment


----------



## TheChillburger

miceblue said:


> So you're saying that if you had a Schiit Ragnarok that would be able to cover any headphone for any music genre in terms of power output and assuming it has a low output impedance for multiple balanced armature in-ear earphones and a sufficient slew rate for even 24/192 music, but it sounds bad to you with a particular set of headphones that your headphones wouldn't be "driven" well?
> 
> That sounds more like synergy than anything. There would be no logical explanation to say that the headphones wouldn't be "driven" well providing that the Ragnarok is pretty much overkill for headphones.


 
 Definitely agree it's more about synergy than raw power. I have no problem driving my Alpha Dogs with my HA-2, for example.


----------



## qsk78

miceblue said:


> So you're saying that if you had a Schiit Ragnarok that would be able to cover any headphone for any music genre in terms of power output and assuming it has a low output impedance for multiple balanced armature in-ear earphones and a sufficient slew rate for even 24/192 music, but it sounds bad to you with a particular set of headphones that your headphones wouldn't be "driven" well?
> 
> That sounds more like synergy than anything. There would be no logical explanation to say that the headphones wouldn't be "driven" well providing that the Ragnarok is pretty much overkill for headphones.


 
  
 I agree. Just saying that the loudness does not mean quality and performance. Iphone can be also very loud  
 BTW, tried Ortofon e-q8 with oppo today. The sinergy here does exist.


----------



## FiJAAS

So I plan to return the Sony PHA-1A because of the brutal treble and go for the Oppo HA-2. I have a iPod Classic 7th Generation and plan to pair it with it. My other questions are will the HA-2 be able to handle my Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms? Also how is the bass boost of the HA-2? I listen to my iPod Classic with EQ off so I'm hoping the bass boost will give me a clean thump. Also is this a bright dac and amp?


----------



## qsk78

fijaas said:


> So I plan to return the Sony PHA-1A because of the brutal treble and go for the Oppo HA-2. I have a iPod Classic 7th Generation and plan to pair it with it. My other questions are will the HA-2 be able to handle my Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms? Also how is the bass boost of the HA-2? I listen to my iPod Classic with EQ off so I'm hoping the bass boost will give me a clean thump. Also is this a bright dac and amp?


 
 Well, the HA-2 is about 2,5 times more powerful in comparison and it is definitely brighter than the pha-1A


----------



## FiJAAS

qsk78 said:


> Well, the HA-2 is about 2,5 times more powerful in comparison and it is definitely brighter than the pha-1A




I was hoping it wasn't bright.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

I find the ha-2 to be more bright than warm, but in general it's a pretty neutral sounding amp. The bass boost is very clean. 
  
 High gain should be able to drive the 770 pro 250s decently, but I wouldn't be surprised if you end up listening at close to max volume - I strap a Cayin C5 to the top of the ha-2 when I want to drive full size cans.


----------



## gerelmx1986

fijaas said:


> I was hoping it wasn't bright.


 
 they say the bass boost is a bit muddy overpowering?, really don't know as mine was shipped today, too son to tell


----------



## Charlie Norwood

gerelmx1986 said:


> they say the bass boost is a bit muddy overpowering?, really don't know as mine was shipped today, too son to tell


 
  
 I haven't heard that yet, but maybe depending on what you're driving? The bass on the xba-z5 is very detailed out of the ha-2.


----------



## gerelmx1986

infinity knives said:


> I haven't heard that yet, but maybe depending on what you're driving? The bass on the xba-z5 is very detailed out of the ha-2.


 
 according to Oppo mine will be in my hands between 3 to 15 business days, let's see with the donkey riding turtle mail delivery system of mexico


----------



## dbdynsty25

I definitely don't use the bass boost on the HA-2 w/ my PM-3s...just a muddy mess for the most part.  Straight out of the amp with no adjustments is so much nicer.  I also don't think it's an especially bright amp, but that's more headphone dependent IMO.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Thanks for the gain info guys. Pretty much what I thought. Nothing seems to be written in stone though.


----------



## FiJAAS

infinity knives said:


> I find the ha-2 to be more bright than warm, but in general it's a pretty neutral sounding amp. The bass boost is very clean.
> 
> High gain should be able to drive the 770 pro 250s decently, but I wouldn't be surprised if you end up listening at close to max volume - I strap a Cayin C5 to the top of the ha-2 when I want to drive full size cans.




I just hope it's not a brutally bright like the PHA-1A. If I need to I'll strap my JDS Labs C5 to it.



gerelmx1986 said:


> they say the bass boost is a bit muddy overpowering?, really don't know as mine was shipped today, too son to tell




I read online that the HA-2 Bass Boost can't compare to JDS Labs C5 Bass Boost and I love my C5 Bass Boost but they said that the HA-2 is still good so I think I'll be fine. I'm more worried about the treble and brightness hurting my ears.


----------



## money4me247

infinity knives said:


> I find the ha-2 to be more bright than warm, but in general it's a pretty neutral sounding amp. The bass boost is very clean.
> 
> High gain should be able to drive the 770 pro 250s decently, but I wouldn't be surprised if you end up listening at close to max volume - I strap a Cayin C5 to the top of the ha-2 when I want to drive full size cans.


 
 I agree with this statement.
  
 the ha-2 definitely does not add any additional warmth to the sound signature if that is what you are looking for. i personally really enjoy the ha-2, but ymmv of course


----------



## gerelmx1986

dbdynsty25 said:


> I definitely don't use the bass boost on the HA-2 w/ my PM-3s...just a muddy mess for the most part.  Straight out of the amp with no adjustments is so much nicer.  I also don't think it's an especially bright amp, but that's more headphone dependent IMO.


 

 Much like my Walkman A10 series, headphone dependant, tried some XB headphones form a coworker and they sounded super sharp ouch!, tried some sennheisers from other coworker and sounded quite similar to my sony MDR-1R's quite pleasant and after that haha the senn owner tells me that they fired some bunch of people today morning 7x3 = ??.. eeek!


----------



## qsk78

fijaas said:


> I was hoping it wasn't bright.


 
 From the other hand I pair it with my Signature pro which are also bright but they sound wonderful together..


----------



## Chris Ihao

money4me247 said:


> I agree with this statement.
> 
> the ha-2 definitely does not add any additional warmth to the sound signature if that is what you are looking for. i personally really enjoy the ha-2, but ymmv of course




Count me in. Basically no colouring, but energy. Its that invisible thing you KNOW is there, but you can only feel it, in particular when its gone. Oh, and it sports a wonderfully, crystal clear soundstage.


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> I was hoping it wasn't bright.



 

Just to reiterate what was said above it is really dependent on the headphones being used. My ears are sensitive to treble as well and I have no issues with my JVC HAFX850 and VMODA M100s being used with my HA2.


----------



## mandrake50

gerelmx1986 said:


> It says https:// so i know it's a secure encrypted connection, buuuut.... it doesn't becomes Green-colored as it does with my Bnaking website... the certificate info in fact says Oppo digital but also says Go daddy root certificate... mmmm


 
 I have 35 servers out there with certs on them, We purchased the certificates through Godaddy. They have my company name on the certs and use the Godaddy root cert. This is normal behavior.
 I bought my HA-2 from them. At least in my case there was no problem. I have also bought other things from them with considerably higher price tags...
 What browser are you using?


----------



## Chris Ihao

Hmm. Interesting. Just picked up some HD650's. While my PS1000's didnt benefit at all by the bass boost, but rather lost its forte (big, bright soundstage with lots of details), the 650's seem to benefit greatly from it, without messing up the sound at all.

Quite contrary, they seem to benefit greatly from the added low frequency boost, which is great for electronic music with lots of bass, both in terms of kick drum and analogue bass lines. I think that this is a perfect match, since the 650's are somewhat recessed in the low frequency areas, and now I get really full and controlled bass without it sounding boomy or overly dominating (and it doesnt seem to take away the high or mid frequencies, like in the case of the ps1000's). Wow, what an excellent coincidence! That said, growing older I tend to enjoy less and less amounts of bass, so I think perhaps I will only enable the extra bass for those occasions I want to feel or study the bass in particular. Still, its good to have that option, and its nice to know my 650' can pull off an impressive amount of bass, if I want to.

Also, in terms of the low/high gain, I can now clearly hear a difference in the kick drum signature, and the ducking effect most electronic music employ nowadays. On high setting, there is a quite noticable sense of punch, or perhaps "sucking effect", almost too much at high volume levels. On low gain setting, the bass feels more controlled and less bordering on boomy, but works somewhat better on higher volume levels to get that sense of "holy moly!".

All in all, I find it extremely interesting to try out this amp in a completely different environment, and its nice to see it does an excellent job of driving all my current phones at crystal clear resolutions, despite the fact that they are very different.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> I have 35 servers out there with certs on them, We purchased the certificates through Godaddy. They have my company name on the certs and use the Godaddy root cert. This is normal behavior.
> I bought my HA-2 from them. At least in my case there was no problem. I have also bought other things from them with considerably higher price tags...
> What browser are you using?


 
 I am Using IE11, bouhgt it nd gave me more confidence on oppo as they solicitated my card scan to prevent fraud, it's being shipped to me, haven't tracket it yet
  
 arrived at SF airport


----------



## mandrake50

gerelmx1986 said:


> I am Using IE11, bouhgt it nd gave me more confidence on oppo as they solicitated my card scan to prevent fraud, it's being shipped to me, haven't tracket it yet
> 
> arrived at SF airport


 
  I think that you will be happy that you bought it!


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> I think that you will be happy that you bought it!


 
 Yes WOOOOOT , just praying that the mexican post systems works fast this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unlike wehn i bought my comply foamies which took two months to arrive


----------



## Chris Ihao

Small update: I generally find that running at low gain with volume knob at higher levels, no bass boost, gives the cleanest, "semi-bassy" results on my 650's. On high gain, running with bass boost at lower volume knob levels, gives a really full bass experience (lots of air pressure), which can be good for certain songs, but pushes the vocal a bit backwards in the soundstage. Seems to be very dependent on the genre and expression, but I find that low gain setting gives me the best results, even if these are 300 ohm phones. Oh, and regarding the low/high gain discussion; I find the differences VERY audible, and it supports the "if you can get a loud enough signal on low gain, use that", argument


----------



## ANDEROAN

hey does or has anyone used the line out into another amp? I use my CLAS-R to various amps, want to know what the DAC alone sounds like in comparison to the CLAS? the CLAS has a warmer sound signiture, and people have made comments as to the HA being on the brite side? wondering if the majority of that "brighterness" is from the amp section itself? and how the dac alone sound signiture might be?
  
 awe hell I'm probably gonna get it in the end anyways? I want to pair it with the HP-V1, the slimmer size will help for a portable rig set up, vs. the thicker CLAS, call me silly but a huge portable rig slung around my neck never bothers me, I scare little children, or folks think its a portable o2 tank, lol, my pov is it's a small price for my great audio therapy!


----------



## gerelmx1986

UPDATE: My unit arrived to Benito Juarez (Mexico city) international aiport, one more leg to go


----------



## Sentinel92

anderoan said:


> hey does or has anyone used the line out into another amp? I use my CLAS-R to various amps, want to know what the DAC alone sounds like in comparison to the CLAS? the CLAS has a warmer sound signiture, and people have made comments as to the HA being on the brite side? wondering if the majority of that "brighterness" is from the amp section itself? and how the dac alone sound signiture might be?
> 
> awe hell I'm probably gonna get it in the end anyways? I want to pair it with the HP-V1, the slimmer size will help for a portable rig set up, vs. the thicker CLAS, call me silly but a huge portable rig slung around my neck never bothers me, I scare little children, or folks think its a portable o2 tank, lol, my pov is it's a small price for my great audio therapy!




The moment you have a HP V1 the total size is already compromised. Haha.

I have both the CLAS (db version) and HA2. And yes, the CLAS gives an overal more warmer sound, and also slightly better dynamics and slam. The HA2 is more airier and brighter, and no slouch in its own right either. If youre gonna get a stack it depends on your source and budget. If its an ipod, stick with the clas. If your budget is restricted, get the HA2.


----------



## Sentinel92

chris ihao said:


> Small update: I generally find that running at low gain with volume knob at higher levels, no bass boost, gives the cleanest, "semi-bassy" results on my 650's. On high gain, running with bass boost at lower volume knob levels, gives a really full bass experience (lots of air pressure), which can be good for certain songs, but pushes the vocal a bit backwards in the soundstage. Seems to be very dependent on the genre and expression, but I find that low gain setting gives me the best results, even if these are 300 ohm phones. Oh, and regarding the low/high gain discussion; I find the differences VERY audible, and it supports the "if you can get a loud enough signal on low gain, use that", argument




I agree. I somehow always go back to Low Gain and Bass+ Off. Best balanced sound. I mostly use it with ciems anyways. But High gain with the VE6 was fun.


----------



## ANDEROAN

sentinel92 said:


> The moment you have a HP V1 the total size is already compromised. Haha.
> 
> I have both the CLAS (db version) and HA2. And yes, the CLAS gives an overal more warmer sound, and also slightly better dynamics and slam. The HA2 is more airier and brighter, and no slouch in its own right either. If youre gonna get a stack it depends on your source and budget. If its an ipod, stick with the clas. If your budget is restricted, get the HA2.


 
  
 ain't that the truth, I already have the P1, lol, I have yet to mod my pouch to accomidate it's size and vents,
  
 thanks for the input, I have been on the fence over the HA, almost hit the purchase button a dozen times already? ggrrr,
  
 I've read thru page 45 of this thread, and haven't really read any impressions on how the dac alone sounds? or in comparrison to other dac/amp combos? I love how the CLAS>P1 sound immensely, thru my ASG-2s!
  
 looking for a smaller footprint, though the HA is longer by quit a bit? it would help with the cramming it all into a pouch along with the P1? lol, 
  
 awe hell at $300 looks like I'm gonna get it and find out for myself, sound is ssooo subjective, ggrrr ugh, lol, then I guess I can post some comaprrisons of my own, be the change you want to see? lol,
  
 does Oppo have a return policy? I tried looking only really found was about warrenty?
  
 thanks for the input Sentinel92


----------



## Sentinel92

anderoan said:


> ain't that the truth, I already have the P1, lol, I have yet to mod my pouch to accomidate it's size and vents,
> 
> thanks for the input, I have been on the fence over the HA, almost hit the purchase button a dozen times already? ggrrr,
> 
> ...




Ah, you already have the P1. I almost got it too, but the MK3B came along. The lush slightly warm sound and epic bass won me over. Haha.

DAC wise, the HA2 is slightly bright, but otherwise neutral and full sound with a tiny mid/mid bass bump. Cant exactly tell 100% since the final output is messed by the amp and CIEM. But the 9018K2M sound is consistant. The Aurender Flow, despite being more competent, controlled and has higher detail retrival, the sound signature isnt that much different from the HA2. 

But here is the thing, HA2 is meant as a full portable. It can power the ASG2 by itself, on the go with a tiny footprint in your wallet. Not sure about how return policies work in the US since im halfway across the planet. Haha.

But for $300 there is no complaints. One if the best purchases for me.


----------



## FiJAAS

gerelmx1986 said:


> UPDATE: My unit arrived to Benito Juarez (Mexico city) international aiport, one more leg to go




How do you like it compared to the PHA-1A?


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> fijaas said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping it wasn't bright.
> ...




I plan to use Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms with the HA-2. I know when I used the DT-770 with the PHA-1A it was really bright and harsh 

Would re-cabling the DT-770 with a copper cable help warm out the sound?


----------



## gerelmx1986

fijaas said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: My unit arrived to Benito Juarez (Mexico city) international aiport, one more leg to go
> ...


 

 Still stuck at the warehouse of the airport, and then has to travel to Monterrey international airport and i don't have the PHA-1A if i ahd it i would do a  comparison
  
 and if sony mexico had stores in my city and sold the PHA-1A also i would be very happy to do so for you, but sony mexico is plain weirdo


----------



## ANDEROAN

ALL ABOARD! well I'm on board! I have my 2 to 3 day ticket! yea! enough of all of this on the fence nonbusiness. lol,
  
 found the standard 30 day return policy under the Oppo store help section, so with that in mind, I can risklessly take the plunge! Yea


----------



## howdy

anderoan said:


> ALL ABOARD! well I'm on board! I have my 2 to 3 day ticket! yea! enough of all of this on the fence nonbusiness. lol,
> 
> found the standard 30 day return policy under the Oppo store help section, so with that in mind, I can risklessly take the plunge! Yea



You'll love it! Sounds awesome on low gain no bass boost. What source are you using with it?


----------



## Chris Ihao

anderoan said:


> ALL ABOARD! well I'm on board! I have my 2 to 3 day ticket! yea! enough of all of this on the fence nonbusiness. lol,
> 
> found the standard 30 day return policy under the Oppo store help section, so with that in mind, I can risklessly take the plunge! Yea




Congrats! May you have a pleasant stay, sir.


----------



## Sentinel92

anderoan said:


> ALL ABOARD! well I'm on board! I have my 2 to 3 day ticket! yea! enough of all of this on the fence nonbusiness. lol,
> 
> found the standard 30 day return policy under the Oppo store help section, so with that in mind, I can risklessly take the plunge! Yea




Welcome to the club sir. May i take your coat?


----------



## ANDEROAN

howdy said:


> You'll love it! Sounds awesome on low gain no bass boost. What source are you using with it?


 
  
 I will find out soon enough, a new toy for a growing portable rig, I will mainly use my iPod Classic 7th gen, mostly out of convienence/laziness? lol,
  
 I will one day upgrade my audio files, they are mostly MP3 320s, but guess DSD and lossless are supposed to sound better, one day I will find out, I see the ifi Micro iDSD Dac in my future,
  
 I do have the DX50, so I will compare the 2 together,
  
 I will also be using the Line out with various other amps, that will be my main point of interest
  


chris ihao said:


> Congrats! May you have a pleasant stay, sir.


 
  
 yeppers I will! Tanks, rumble, rumble, rumble, well they do, lol,


----------



## ANDEROAN

sentinel92 said:


> Welcome to the club sir. May i take your coat?


 
  
 why of course thanks! I will staying a while!


----------



## pieman3141

How is the hiss/noise on this unit on low gain with sensitive IEMs? I know people are talking about hiss on high gain, but that's really obvious when you're using sensitive IEMs. Nobody has clarified on the hiss issue when they are using IEMs on low gain. I've looked at this thread, and people are talking about using large headphones with this unit, and of course there isn't hiss. I have no intention of doing that, and will be primarily using relatively sensitive headphones (32Ω max) or IEMs (16Ω).


----------



## joshk4

pieman3141 said:


> How is the hiss/noise on this unit on low gain with sensitive IEMs? I know people are talking about hiss on high gain, but that's really obvious when you're using sensitive IEMs. Nobody has clarified on the hiss issue when they are using IEMs on low gain. I've looked at this thread, and people are talking about using large headphones with this unit, and of course there isn't hiss. I have no intention of doing that, and will be primarily using relatively sensitive headphones (32Ω max) or IEMs (16Ω).




I'm using it with ie80 and I did not find any hiss.


----------



## joshk4

I can say the oppo ha 2 handles the bass much smoother and cleaner compared to my htc one m8. Overall, everything just sounds more cleaner and detailed. So it's definitely a step up from mobile dac...


----------



## miceblue

Technically the HA-2 is using a mobile DAC; the ES9018K2*M*. XD


----------



## joshk4

I meant mobile phone dac .. 
And yes ha 2 is definitely mobile, except for the straight cables lol


----------



## TheChillburger

pieman3141 said:


> How is the hiss/noise on this unit on low gain with sensitive IEMs? I know people are talking about hiss on high gain, but that's really obvious when you're using sensitive IEMs. Nobody has clarified on the hiss issue when they are using IEMs on low gain. I've looked at this thread, and people are talking about using large headphones with this unit, and of course there isn't hiss. I have no intention of doing that, and will be primarily using relatively sensitive headphones (32Ω max) or IEMs (16Ω).


 
 I do hear hiss with my IM02's on low gain. Kind of a bummer, but my phone doesn't have any issue driving my IEM's.


----------



## pieman3141

Good to know. I don't think these will be good for me, then.


----------



## Chris Ihao

No hiss here, playing from iphone 6 /ipad air.


----------



## howdy

No hiss with my iPhone 5s and HA FX850 which are 16 ohm.


----------



## pieman3141

chris ihao said:


> No hiss here, playing from iphone 6 /ipad air.


 

 What IEMs or headphones are you using?


----------



## pieman3141

Also, it seems that balanced armature IEMs are exhibiting more hiss than dynamic drivers.


----------



## Chris Ihao

pieman3141 said:


> What IEMs or headphones are you using?




Etymotic HF5, Grado PS1000i, Sennheiser HD650 and Takstar pro 80.

I find the SNR on this amp to be excellent, to be honest. The only noise I ever heard was when connecting via mini jack from a Samsung TV, and turning the volume up on the HA2. BUT interestingly the amp helped remove the hiss by turning the vol down on the amp, then up on the TV itself. Directly from the headphone output, there was a loud, steady and annoying hiss, no matter what level I put the TV volume at.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

thechillburger said:


> I do hear hiss with my IM02's on low gain. Kind of a bummer, but my phone doesn't have any issue driving my IEM's.


 
  
 The hissing only happens on my IEM's on low gain when I blast my volume to ungodly setting (3 - 5 on the volume knob).  My IEM's ( Shure 535 and Kaiser Noble 6)  are happy getting driven on .5-2 setting depending from the source ( Note Edge, Oneplus One, Nexus 6, Mac, Ipod and Ipad)


----------



## pieman3141

I'm a bit surprised at how different the sources behave. I'm assuming you guys aren't using the digital-in for some devices?


----------



## AudioMan2013

pieman3141 said:


> I'm a bit surprised at how different the sources behave. I'm assuming you guys aren't using the digital-in for some devices?



In my experience, every digital source I have come across sound a bit different even when going into the same dac.


----------



## qsk78

Just recieved the 2nd Music Heaven cable to replace the broken one and it also works fine.
 Can make a short video to prove if needed. 
 So I don't know why the cable Oppo got from them did not work (wrong configuration?). Any update on this?


----------



## 520RanchBro

Anyone use the HA-2 with the HFM HE-400 or 400i? I'd primarily use IEMs with it but am looking for something that could provide enough power for full sized headphones if needed. Had a Geek Out V2 pre ordered but I don't want to deal with LH Labs, just a slimy, scummy company in general. The HA-2 looks like a nice alternative!


----------



## TheChillburger

520ranchbro said:


> Anyone use the HA-2 with the HFM HE-400 or 400i? I'd primarily use IEMs with it but am looking for something that could provide enough power for full sized headphones if needed. Had a Geek Out V2 pre ordered but I don't want to deal with LH Labs, just a slimy, scummy company in general. The HA-2 looks like a nice alternative!


 
 I use mine with my H400i sometimes, drives them great! More than enough power to induce hearing damage if you want


----------



## 520RanchBro

thechillburger said:


> I use mine with my H400i sometimes, drives them great! More than enough power to induce hearing damage if you want


 

 That's good news! Do you use the bass boost with them at all? I already have the HE-400 which has more than enough bass, maybe too much for me. I was looking at the 400i because I think it'll have a sound signature I prefer more but am looking for something that could cleanly add some extra bass if I'm in the mood.


----------



## TheChillburger

520ranchbro said:


> That's good news! Do you use the bass boost with them at all? I already have the HE-400 which has more than enough bass, maybe too much for me. I was looking at the 400i because I think it'll have a sound signature I prefer more but am looking for something that could cleanly add some extra bass if I'm in the mood.


 
 I don't really use the bass boost all that much, the 400i is just about where I like my bass: present and detailed.


----------



## 520RanchBro

thechillburger said:


> I don't really use the bass boost all that much, the 400i is just about where I like my bass: present and detailed.


 

 Good to hear, I'm working on a local deal for the HE-400i. I felt like the bass on the 400 ate a bit too much into the midrange so it looks like the 400i will be good without a bass boost. Now to save for the HA-2!


----------



## Sammyez

Finally got my Oppo HA-2 today. I had some issues setting up with my iPad 4th. However, through some trial and error I figured out that you have to switch the iPad off, connect the lightening cable and switch on the HA-2. This powers up the iPad and allows you to listen via the dac. The intial impressions are very positive. I have partnered this with my Grado GR10 in ear phones. The clarity and detail is simply breathtaking!


----------



## gerelmx1986

My HA-2 Cleared customs today, still in transit


----------



## breadvan

Just got my HA2, is there a way to connect it to my iBasso DAP which only has a coaxial digital out?


----------



## Tobias89

breadvan said:


> Just got my HA2, is there a way to connect it to my iBasso DAP which only has a coaxial digital out?


 
 I don't think so. HA2 is only designed with USB as the only digital input if i remember correctly. With the ibasso you can only use the amp section of the HA2 via Line out


----------



## breadvan

tobias89 said:


> I don't think so. HA2 is only designed with USB as the only digital input if i remember correctly. With the ibasso you can only use the amp section of the HA2 via Line out




Thanks, that's what I thought, may be unless I use one of these but it would be very clumsy.


----------



## breadvan

anyone got any suggestion for a reasonably priced DAP with compatible USB digital out?

I found using a phone as source is kind of clumsy with incoming calls, etc. Thanks.


----------



## gerelmx1986

breadvan said:


> anyone got any suggestion for a reasonably priced DAP with compatible USB digital out?
> 
> I found using a phone as source is kind of clumsy with incoming calls, etc. Thanks.


 

 Sony walkman A10 series and ZX seriea s well the older F800 and F880 series


----------



## Sentinel92

Managed to get one of my friends to do a 90° OTG to OTG 6" USB Micro interconnect for me for $20, with DHC copper cables. Im a happy camper. Bye bye stupid cheap arsed OTG adaptor for my HA2. Damn thing drains my phone battery like mad after i lost the original cable.


----------



## Gr8Desire

I remain happy with my HA-2 after two months of daily use.  

 One thing I would like to see in a future version: *Auto power after a certain period with no signal.*  

 I find I can leave the amp on and kill the battery - just when I need it.


----------



## gerelmx1986

sentinel92 said:


> Managed to get one of my friends to do a 90° OTG to OTG 6" USB Micro interconnect for me for $20, with DHC copper cables. Im a happy camper. Bye bye stupid cheap arsed OTG adaptor for my HA2. Damn thing drains my phone battery like mad after i lost the original cable.


 
 yesp using a motor driven HDD drains the battery faster than flash memory


----------



## Sentinel92

gerelmx1986 said:


> yesp using a motor driven HDD drains the battery faster than flash memory




Hahaha no no no, thats my friends test rig to see if the cable works. Ive been using a normal OTG adaptor since i lost the Oppo OTG to OTG cable and the HA2 has been draining my phones battery like crazy as a consequence.


----------



## vlach

gerelmx1986 said:


> My HA-2 Cleared customs today, still in transit




Please. There is no need for you to give us a daily status of where the unit is transition to and from. Can you imagine if everyone shared this kind of useless information on this thread? 
That, and what you had for breakfast we don't need to know.


----------



## mandrake50

vlach said:


> Please. There is no need for you to give us a daily status of where the unit is transition to and from. Can you imagine if everyone shared this kind of useless information on this thread?
> That, and what you had for breakfast we don't need to know.


 

 Really? He is excited and wants to share. Everyone does not do it, so it is not really a problem... now is it?


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> vlach said:
> 
> 
> > Please. There is no need for you to give us a daily status of where the unit is transition to and from. Can you imagine if everyone shared this kind of useless information on this thread?
> ...


 

 Yes i am, in fact is my first headphones amplifier, never ever had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i've tried BA technology, hybrid BA + DD and now i want to try Planar magnetics and custom iems... only if i had the budget


----------



## jkross22

I had Chipotle for lunch, and as a result, I'm going to give birth later tonight.  Check here for an update, or you can check my twitter feed for pictures!


----------



## gerelmx1986

jkross22 said:


> I had Chipotle for lunch, and as a result, I'm going to give birth later tonight.  Check here for an update, or you can check my twitter feed for pictures!


 






 good one, lets make @vlach go mad


----------



## ANDEROAN

gerelmx1986 said:


> Yes i am, in fact is my first headphones amplifier, never ever had one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 on your updates, I've enjoyed your enthusiasm on you eagerly awaiting on your HA!
  


jkross22 said:


> I had Chipotle for lunch, and as a result, I'm going to give birth later tonight.  Check here for an update, or you can check my twitter feed for pictures!


 
  
 LOL, just no scratch and sniff, eewwww, hey that's looking a little on the dark side, better get checked for blood and polyps?
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> good one, lets make @vlach go mad


 
  
 well hopefully not mad but maybe help him aboard the enthusiasm train, ALLABOARD! let me take your coat vlach, so you can stay awhile, yea!
  
  
 in keeping with the enthusiasm, I got my HA today! ALLABOARD! lol, nice piece of gear uber top notch, $500. worth of craftmanship in a $300. package? very nice job OPPO! running it thru the paces, so far I'm liking what I'm hearing!


----------



## gerelmx1986

anderoan said:


> in keeping with the enthusiasm, I got my HA today! ALLABOARD! lol, nice piece of gear uber top notch, $500. worth of craftmanship in a $300. package? very nice job OPPO! running it thru the paces, so far I'm liking what I'm hearing!


 
 Yes in pictures looks so niceee, i've wait to se eit for real on my hands, waiting for you (and well mine too) sound impressions!


----------



## ANDEROAN

you are in for a treat my friend!
  
 I'm liking the line out and to trying different amps, although the bass boost and gain don't work with the LO,
  
 Miceblues post helped out imensely #971: as I couldn't get it to sync with my iPod Classic?
  
 I just got back from a local Head-Fi meet. I set up the HA-2 with someone else's iPod Classic 80 GB just fine without any issues.
 1) Have iPod on
 2) Have HA-2 off
 3) Plug in USB-A cable into HA-2
 4) Plug in headphones
 5) Plug in other end of USB cable into iPod
 6) Turn HA-2 on
 7) Play music

 I put the HA-2 in the mobile power bank mode as step 4.5 just to make sure I can physically see that the HA-2 is being detected by the iPod (as in the iPod will start charging).
  
 thanks Miceblue!
  
 I will post more impressions soon!


----------



## jkross22

No polyps, but I anticipate replastering the bathroom.


----------



## ANDEROAN

whew, that's good to hear, LOL, keep us posted, LOLOL! on how the replastering goes that is, lol,


----------



## javierblanco21

hey guys i´m a rooted user do i need hf player to get the full pcm capabilities or is the poweramp app working to?


----------



## zilch0md

qsk78 said:


> Just recieved the 2nd Music Heaven cable to replace the broken one and it also works fine.
> Can make a short video to prove if needed.
> So I don't know why the cable Oppo got from them did not work (wrong configuration?). Any update on this?


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## Sammyez

Hello newbie to the forurm. 

Question: I have recently got a Oppo HA-2 and have used it with my iPad4th. Having learned that the Onkyo HF app could help improve the sound. I have installed this app and purchased the premium version alllowing access to higher definition files.

I don't know what setting to output from the Onkyo HF app to the Oppo HA-2? Should the DSD output be PCM or DoP?

(I am using this set up with my Grado GR10 inear phones)

:confused_face(1):


----------



## psikey

SO what's the conclusion regarding HA-2 - SE846 - Hiss ??
  
  
 I can't bare background hiss and don't have any if I use my Shure SE846's with iPhone 5S/6 or Note4/S6.

 Do you experience any background noise. I can't demo locally and Amazon not selling directly to try/return where I live.

 Is it a decent improvement on the Note 4 headphone out? I actually find the SD Note 4 with 5.0.1 excellent (better than my S6 Exynos) but always researching for better.

 I did send an email to Oppo:
 I see the headphone out has a low impedance of 0.5 Ohm but reading conflicting reviews/opinions regarding noise level (hiss).

 I use low impedance Shure SE846 IEM's (9-16 Ohm) and currently get no hiss with iPhone6/Note4/S6 smartphones but have with Xperia Z3 and NWZ-A10 Walkman.

 Will I be able to detect hiss with your AMP/DAC connected to PC/Smartphone ??​

 Reply:

*OPPO Service <service@oppodigital.com> *

 The ability to hear low level hiss is really up to your hearing when using IEMs. Even with the same IEMs, one person to another may hear the hiss, while another will not. Most customers will not be able to hear the low level hiss in the high frequencies due to the extreme sensitivity of the IEMs, but if you hearing is very good, you may be able to detect it.

 Best Regards,

 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc.
 2629B Terminal Blvd.
 Mountain View, CA 94043
Service@oppodigital.com


----------



## immtbiker

psikey said:


> SO what's the conclusion regarding HA-2 - SE846 - Hiss ??


 
  
 Since I was in the Big House and that bullet grazed by my right ear during the riot of '09, I can't tell if the hiss I hear, is component derived, or the voices going on inside my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Seriously, The HA-2 has a very low noise floor and works quite nicely with the 846's with no bass boost and no gain selected.


----------



## gerelmx1986

It arrived, my dad told me, i am at work tough


----------



## mandrake50

gerelmx1986 said:


> It arrived, my dad told me, i am at work tough


 

 Good for you.. go give it a listen and let us know what you think!


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > It arrived, my dad told me, i am at work tough
> ...


 

 Listening to it and taking pics of it, so far MDR-1R on hugh gain sound amazing, the bass extends deeper than when using them in the A17 directly. No bass  bosst, tried it and overwhelmed it
  
 one question guys, i am selling my iphone 4s which is dead along with the charger for the iphone, but well my oppo has one, can i use that to lets say charge my DAP? despite it's a faster charger


----------



## mandrake50

I have used mine on other devices and it works fine. It will not fast charge other devices because this requires intelligence on both ends. Beyond that, you an get 1 to 2 amp USB wall chargers online for under $5. all you need is the right cable, which you should already have.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Well after a Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong wait heres my review
  
 is my first few hours listening to it and i can say is wonderful on both Low and Hi-gain but seem both of my sony headphones ask for high gain to sound beautiful: MDR-1R and XBA-H3, the latter being an Hybrid IEM 1x 16mm DD 1x full range BA and 1x "HD tweeter" BA
  
 As dap i'm using a Sony NWZ-A17 for which i have only a Fiio L5 POCC line-out cable, so i'm using switch to mode C.
  
*Build & experience (user experience)*
  
 The Build of the HA-2 is fantastic, it feels heavy on my hand and shirt pockets, the leather cover is a nice touch because with that you no longer need rubber bumper feets. Feels pretty sturdy and the jacks feel tight, tough not as tight as the Fiio x3 ones, but tighter than the Sony A17 own HP-out jack.
  
 The switches on the side are relatively easy to operate and the bass one has a green marking, wish that was also present on the gain switch, tought a minor whine not a big problem. The ledsof the charging feature feel nic.
  
 The volume kno feels nice and has a nice resistance feeling and a nice texture, clicks nicely when you power it on or off, the led looks nice too.
  
 My only complaint is the weird placement of the mode selector on the back of the HA-2, i think the front has sudficient space to have put it there but is fine otugh.
  
*Accesories*
  
 It comes with a bunch of cables, a 3.5 to 3.5mm cable, a nice touch for daps which doesn't posses a lineout per-se, an USB to lightning for iDevices, a micro B to Micro B cable, for android devices or devices that have a micrB port, and a white charging cable and data cable??? or is just for charging, gotta guess that, i have some micro USB spares to use it on my laptop.
  
 Also includes a charger for fast charging it (this can be also used to charge you other devices with no risk of damaging them) and two rubber bands for attaching the device, personally the feel pretty sturdy and they don't press "by accident" any button of my A17 walkman which already has pretty "sensitive" buttons
  
*SOUND QUALITY*
  
 So far with Graupner's orchestral works (MDG Gold, New stravaganza orchestra) sounds amazing, the clarity and imaging is very nice, similar to that of my A17 if not retaining the original soundstage size of my A17. I can hear more details than with the A17 alone, esp the cemablo & viola di gamba.
  
 The bass on the MDR-1R is no longer anemic type, seem to be driven well on H gain (BASS boost OFF), so far the knob is at vol. 2 and a half. with XBA-H3 this goes down a bit to 1.85 closer to 2
  
 There's no channel imbalance at all unless the jack of the line-out pops out and i think is plugged snuggly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 D'OH moment
  
 I was not satified before with my XBA-H3, hated them because they were overall bassy, that even removed the sponge filters in an attempt to tame the bass to somehow a workable solution but nothing is compared when i plugged them to the HA-2.
  
 They sing, they sing so wonderful, more neutral, bye bye bass bloat in the mid-bass, more trebble clarity now, now i no longe whine that i don't have the XBA-Z5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, H3's seem to have leveled out closer to neutral as well do 1R's with nice bass extension and full body.
  
 On low gain they sound equally good but feel H gain maskes them shine better, with L gain the volume on the 1R's goes to 4 and in the XBA-H3 to 2.95 to say so not even touching the 3 mark. Even on L-gain the harpsichord is clear on the XBA-H3 just like it is on the 1R's while bieng driven directly from the Walkman's HO direct.
  
 Need to spend more time comparing the HO and LO of my Walkman but i can say the LO sounds waaay cleaner, nice clean signal. I am still debating wether i shall buy the more expensive digital Out for the walkman give the negatives of being a bit clumsy and battery hog.
  
 Later i will try it out in the PC to bypass the intel HD driver and to see how good is the sabre chip.
  
 So far i'm loving it, nice sound quality, no coloring at all as far when using AMP mode only, feels sturdy, nice finish, lots of power to spare
  
 Edit i'm using only FLAC & HD-FLAC


----------



## Jiffy Squid

Someone sent us an email earlier today to share that he'd found a suitable hard shell case for his HA-2.
  
 Not too shabby, and it's cheap: Link.


----------



## Mmet

gerelmx1986 said:


> Well after a Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong wait heres my review
> 
> is my first few hours listening to it and i can say is wonderful on both Low and Hi-gain but seem both of my sony headphones ask for high gain to sound beautiful: MDR-1R and XBA-H3, the latter being an Hybrid IEM 1x 16mm DD 1x full range BA and 1x "HD tweeter" BA
> 
> ...


 
 i knew that i will find you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... congratulations


----------



## gerelmx1986

Listening to harp Concertos, IONA brown Phillips sound so cleara nd very nice for the already quiet Harp, nice rounded bass response for the orchestra and harp bass strings, nice resonance of the haro is clearly heard, Buxtehude's Harpsichord works equally nice and clear detail from the harpsichord resonance (Ton Koopman Operam Omnia Vols. 1 & 6) But his organ works are screw** amazing, the reverb is like being there holy cow, also MDG gold, Harald Vogel (Buxtehude complete organ works x7CD), bass response of the organ is oretty good on the 1R from being bass anemic to nice neutral but punchy bass.
  
 Vocal music is beautifully rendered as well (Gesualdo madrigals with The Kassiopea quintet, globe), claudio monteverdi's madrigals and selva morale e spirituale is euqalli good represented nice crisp high and nice lows Glossa, la venexiana
  
 with 24-bit music you're on heaven, Francks organ works completeHans eberhard Ross, 24/96Khz, the most minuscule detail is revealed, from rever to very faint organ pipes to the thunderous mixture of pipes playing otgether. to the mellow Cembalo works of JA Reincken On classical 24/88.2K simone stella


----------



## mandrake50

jiffy squid said:


> Someone sent us an email earlier today to share that he'd found a suitable hard shell case for his HA-2.
> 
> Not too shabby, and it's cheap: Link.


 
 *This one** *works quite well too!
  
 Even a bit cheaper ... it is a bit snug in the corners, but there is padding, I will get a pic later


----------



## qsk78

This case from Fiio also works


----------



## gerelmx1986

If you put the switch to mode A and turn on the power bank ON, it can charge the walkman just like a portable battery pack that's super


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> If you put the switch to mode A and turn on the power bank ON, it can charge the walkman just like a portable battery pack that's super


 
 I see you use the line-out of the HA-2 to amplify the sony player's sound.
 Have you found a cable to use the player for a data transfer only to utilize the OPPO DAC?


----------



## ClieOS

I already ordered the Musicheaven cable to test it out with my A15 and HA-2. Should be here next week.


----------



## qsk78

clieos said:


> I already ordered the Musicheaven cable to test it out with my A15 and HA-2. Should be here next week.


 
 Here is one more person who uses the same cable today 
  
 http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=144932&page=5&p=1652887&viewfull=1#post1652887
  
 http://player.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=114331&d=1432128907


----------



## gerelmx1986

qsk78 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > If you put the switch to mode A and turn on the power bank ON, it can charge the walkman just like a portable battery pack that's super
> ...


 

 Nope i haven't found a data-only cable for walkman, i am using it as amp for my walkman and as DAC on  my sony VAIO laptop, bye bye INTEL "HD Audio"
  
 also i don't ote any so glare of sabre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tough this is my first sabre product


----------



## gerelmx1986

The bass boost is analogue if i recall it correctly, it works well with my bass shy MDR-1R's, definitively it does NOT sounds like a DSP. at first listen yes i said oh man it sucks, but seems this thing overall needs burn-in


----------



## nick n

Have a look in here for the chart that shows where that boost is centered on if at all curious.


----------



## Muenchener

Hi everyone!

 I can't believe that I actually read the whole thread. Gosh, 88 pages and growing... 

 I have a quick question for anyone than can help:
  
 Storage size aside, between an* iPod Touch 64 GB + Oppo HA-2 vs a Sony NW-ZX2*, both using either Neutron Player or Poweramp, driving a Sony MDR-1R and a Oppo PM-3 headphones. Which one would you buy and why?

 It's $600 vs $1200, but the Sony *might *be a much better DAP than the iPod + Oppo HA-2 (or not).

 The Sony can be expanded to a healthy 256 GB of storage, while the iPod is stuck at 64 GB, but I might but a wireless 2TB WD external HDD. I'm not sure I even need 256 GB of music at the same time.

*So, what do you think? Where should I put the coins?*

 Thanks guys!


----------



## gerelmx1986

I have a question too Interesting things i hear on my shiny new HA-2, well i am listening to some Harp concertos, the whole disc, this time no more testing, so i switched to Low gain and wow the soundstage is a s huge as real-life concert hall experience... but switch to H-gain and bye bye big soundstage... why that?


----------



## qsk78

muenchener said:


> It's $600 vs $1200, but the Sony *might *be a much better DAP than the iPod + Oppo HA-2 (or not).


 
 The problem with the ZX2 is an amplification: 10 mW +10 mW (could be 15 + 15, whatever). Either you find headphones which the ZX2 can drive or you choose something else.
 As an example, the ZX2 cannot drive XBA-Z5 properly - bass is muddy and uncontrolled. 
 The second option is to add a portable amp to the Zx2 which basically does not make sense to pay such a big money for the DAP and use it in combination with the amp...


----------



## money4me247

muenchener said:


> Hi everyone! I can't believe that I actually read the whole thread. Gosh, 88 pages and growing...  I have a quick question for anyone than can help: Storage size aside, between an* iPod Touch 64 GB + Oppo HA-2 vs a Sony NW-ZX2*, both using either Neutron Player or Poweramp, driving a Sony MDR-1R and a Oppo PM-3 headphones. Which one would you buy and why? It's $600 vs $1200, but the Sony *might *be a much better DAP than the iPod + Oppo HA-2 (or not). The Sony can be expanded to a healthy 256 GB of storage, while the iPod is stuck at 64 GB, but I might but a wireless 2TB WD external HDD. I'm not sure I even need 256 GB of music at the same time. *So, what do you think? Where should I put the coins? *Thanks guys!


 
 I personally would always recommend investing in a nice external dac/amp over a dedicated audio player as you can use a external dac/amp with your smartphone. just my personal opinion.


----------



## ckZA

Z3 dual + Oppo HA-2 + USB Audio Player Pro = Battery life gone. Jeekers, the battery is sucked dry very quickly. I'd put 10% drop to about 30min of listening.
  
 Any other people seeing battery life fall in USB Stream mode from mobile phone to this fine DAC/AMP?
  
 In power management I see that the screen is taking up the most power draw while USB Audio Player Pro is right at the bottom. And the screen is off during playback. Can't believe streaming high res audio via USB to the Oppo can be so intensive in power usage.


----------



## money4me247

ckza said:


> Z3 dual + Oppo HA-2 + USB Audio Player Pro = Battery life gone. Jeekers, the battery is sucked dry very quickly. I'd put 10% drop to about 30min of listening.
> 
> Any other people seeing battery life fall in USB Stream mode from mobile phone to this fine DAC/AMP?
> 
> In power management I see that the screen is taking up the most power draw while USB Audio Player Pro is right at the bottom. And the screen is off during playback. Can't believe streaming high res audio via USB to the Oppo can be so intensive in power usage.


 
 are you talking about the battery life of the Z3? if you are using the bundled Oppo cable, there should be no power draw from your phone. if you are using third party cables, you will experience battery drain unless you get a custom cable that follows the Oppo schematic (link can be found here).


----------



## ckZA

I actually got a Micro USB to Micro USB cable (OTG) from Amazon. It might explain now that you mention it. Thanks!
  
 The problem with the Oppo cable it was too short and I had to acquire one due to how the Z3 usb port was on the left top.
  
 I don't have a schematic for the OTG cable I bought - so it might be down to that. 
  
 A shot in the dark, but is there a difference to Oppo Micro USB to Micro USB OTG and other Micro USB OTG cables? I am no expert on USB technologies.


----------



## money4me247

ckza said:


> I actually got a Micro USB to Micro USB cable (OTG) from Amazon. It might explain now that you mention it. Thanks! The problem with the Oppo cable it was too short and I had to acquire one due to how the Z3 usb port was on the left top. I don't have a schematic for the OTG cable I bought - so it might be down to that. A shot in the dark, but is there a difference to Oppo Micro USB to Micro USB OTG and other Micro USB OTG cables? I am no expert on USB technologies.


 
 honestly not sure. I purchased my custom cable from mimic-cable (here) and it works without battery drain. would highly recommend it. only $20 and you can customize the exact length, connector types, and everything else. just have to email them and include the Oppo schematic. I do not personally believe in buying exotic or uber-expensive audiophile cables.
  
 Images of the cable I received here (connected), here (connected & stacked), and here (cable image only).
 Image of the picture I emailed mimic-cables to design the cable found here along with instructions how to create your own. Basically just cut & paste using paint haha.


----------



## ckZA

Sweet - will check it out. I bought this cable cos it was like It's intended for "Micro USB to Micro USB OTG 12" Data Cable - PS4/XBONE to Android".
  
 Something I did seem to pick up is people complaining about the OTG cable causing excessive battery drain on the Sony Z3. Something along the lines of the cable disallowing the screen to switch off properly. 
  
 Will do a check on the supplied Oppo cable and compare results. If the drain is still there it might be Sony related. If not then a new cable will be needed and I'll pick up on the cable supplier.
  
 Many thanks for the reply!
  
 EDIT: I noticed this cable has the charge function where one phone can charge the other. So I think the Z3 is actually charging the Oppo  I think. Quite funny actually


----------



## money4me247

ckza said:


> Sweet - will check it out. I bought this cable cos it was like It's intended for "Micro USB to Micro USB OTG 12" Data Cable - PS4/XBONE to Android".
> 
> Something I did seem to pick up is people complaining about the OTG cable causing excessive battery drain on the Sony Z3. Something along the lines of the cable disallowing the screen to switch off properly.
> 
> ...


 
 ya, for usb cables that does not follow oppo's schematic, they default charge the usb peripheral device from the smartphone when using usb OTG I believe. good luck & let us know what your results are


----------



## staxstax

Hi gerelmix1986
 i love the music you chose for your review, one on 100 here listen to this kind.
 it is normal that nobody could answer your question
 a huge soundstage and real-life concert hall experience ?
 with music recorded corrected and compressed in multitrack studios?
 they dont know what you are talking about
 i loved your review
 have fun


----------



## staxstax

I have a question too Interesting things i hear on my shiny new HA-2, well i am listening to some Harp concertos, the whole disc, this time no more testing, so i switched to Low gain and wow the soundstage is a s huge as real-life concert hall experience... but switch to H-gain and bye bye big soundstage... why that?
  
 Hi gerelmix1986
 i love the music you chose for your review, one on 100 here listen to this kind.
 it is normal that nobody could answer your question
 a huge soundstage and real-life concert hall experience ?
 with music recorded corrected and compressed in multitrack studios?
 they dont know what you are talking about
 i loved your review
 have fun


----------



## gerelmx1986

staxstax said:


> I have a question too Interesting things i hear on my shiny new HA-2, well i am listening to some Harp concertos, the whole disc, this time no more testing, so i switched to Low gain and wow the soundstage is a s huge as real-life concert hall experience... but switch to H-gain and bye bye big soundstage... why that?
> 
> Hi gerelmix1986
> i love the music you chose for your review, one on 100 here listen to this kind.
> ...


 

 I think i've found the answer , the amp is changing with use, by changing i mean "burn-in" because now the H-gain is also revealing, listening to Vivaldi's flute soanats and some violin sonatas, gave me this nice wider soundtsage, even wider than the A17 walkman alone, I note more detail retreival than the first day and this is using it on Mode C- aux-in jack
  
 Battery life is amazin for such a device, 2 days of 8 hours each, so 16h is what i got from full to empty


----------



## mandrake50

ckza said:


> Sweet - will check it out. I bought this cable cos it was like It's intended for "Micro USB to Micro USB OTG 12" Data Cable - PS4/XBONE to Android".
> 
> Something I did seem to pick up is people complaining about the OTG cable causing excessive battery drain on the Sony Z3. Something along the lines of the cable disallowing the screen to switch off properly.
> 
> ...


 

 Have you looked at the charge indicators on the HA-2 while plugged in to the  Z3?
 When I used a standard USB micro to USB micro OTG cable (decent cable from TTVJ... right length for my use and perfect connector orientation)..  to connect the HA-2 to my new S6 the charge LEDs on the HA-2 clearly showed that it was charging. If so.. it is easy to see what is sucking juice from the source (Z3 in this case).


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> I think i've found the answer , the amp is changing with use, by changing i mean "burn-in" because now the H-gain is also revealing, listening to Vivaldi's flute soanats and some violin sonatas, gave me this nice wider soundtsage, even wider than the A17 walkman alone, I note more detail retreival than the first day and this is using it on Mode C- aux-in jack
> 
> Battery life is amazin for such a device, 2 days of 8 hours each, so 16h is what i got from full to empty




I highly doubt the Oppo needs burn in, nor that there is any audible difference in its performance after prolonged usage (perhaps the first few minutes as the circuitries are heating up). Hp's is a different matter though. Personally I generally hear "changes" as my ears adapt or train themselves for picking out details in misc frequency areas, and sometimes my mind pay tricks on me.

For instance, when I listened to my Etymotic Hf5 iem's after getting the Oppo, I noticed a great and noticeable change in energy and "fullness" of the sound compared to the iPhone 6 out. Last night, chilling out in our cabin, I did some hardcore A and B'ing by swapping between the two sources in a second or so, and there is without doubt nearly NO difference at all. If anything, there MIGHT be a miniscule increase of presence in the very lowest frequencies areas when a certain bass drum sound is played, and the mids MAY be a bit more pronounced (not necessarily "better"), but compared to the last time I tested them the differences are so negligible that I don't really feel the need to amp the Hf5's altogether.

The biggest "change" for me has been working with audio recording, mixing and producing over the years. Although having tinnitus and a hearing damage, I can pick up details in sounds, and analyze frequencies, very well now compared to before. The sounds are the same, but they "sound" different.

Just my two cents.


----------



## mandrake50

chris ihao said:


> I highly doubt the Oppo needs burn in, nor that there is any audible difference in its performance after prolonged usage (perhaps the first few minutes as the circuitries are heating up). Hp's is a different matter though. Personally I generally hear "changes" as my ears adapt or train themselves for picking out details in misc frequency areas, and sometimes my mind pay tricks on me.
> 
> For instance, when I listened to my Etymotic Hf5 iem's after getting the Oppo, I noticed a great and noticeable change in energy and "fullness" of the sound compared to the iPhone 6 out. Last night, chilling out in our cabin, I did some hardcore A and B'ing by swapping between the two sources in a second or so, and there is without doubt nearly NO difference at all. If anything, there MIGHT be a miniscule increase of presence in the very lowest frequencies areas when a certain bass drum sound is played, and the mids MAY be a bit more pronounced (not necessarily "better"), but compared to the last time I tested them the differences are so negligible that I don't really feel the need to amp the Hf5's altogether.
> 
> ...


 

 I was going to say something with a similar conclusion...though different circumstances leading me there. I figured I would just let *gerelmx1986*  revel in his new experiences...


----------



## Chris Ihao

mandrake50 said:


> I was going to say something with a similar conclusion...though different circumstances leading me there. I figured I would just let *gerelmx1986*  revel in his new experiences...




Oh, but by all means revel.  Still, since you said THAT much, I am curious about your circumstances, but I guess this will only contribute to derailing the thread. Interesting subject though, imo.


----------



## ckZA

mandrake50 said:


> Have you looked at the charge indicators on the HA-2 while plugged in to the  Z3?
> When I used a standard USB micro to USB micro OTG cable (decent cable from TTVJ... right length for my use and perfect connector orientation)..  to connect the HA-2 to my new S6 the charge LEDs on the HA-2 clearly showed that it was charging. If so.. it is easy to see what is sucking juice from the source (Z3 in this case).


 
  
 Yeah - stupidly I neglected to check the charge LED's on the Oppo. Reason being that I have the Oppo covered bottom and top with velcro strips (only places I can due to the button layout). So the charge LED's aren't visible at all.
  
 So I checked it now and the Oppo is being charged from the phone. Hence my glorious battery life on the Z3. Pretty dumb moment in my life I will admit


----------



## joshk4

if only the oppo ha 2 can turn off by itself when nothing goes through it.. keep forgetting to turn it off so many times..


----------



## qsk78

joshk4 said:


> if only the oppo ha 2 can turn off by itself when nothing goes through it.. keep forgetting to turn it off so many times..


 
  
 Wondering if they can make it through a firmware update...


----------



## psikey

Arrived and had a good test.
  
 There is a background hiss with SE846 but only hear it between tracks, barely noticeable during music (though Note 4 is dead silent).
  
 Using default Android 5 on S6/Note 4 I detected popping noises on the S6 but perfect with Note 4. Just noise/crackle if connected to my Tab S 8.4.
  
 So focusing on the Note 4 (as not good with other two) it sounds stunning with more richness/smoothness to my ears, but the Note 4 output itself is also excellent with the SE846's.
  
 Connecting direct to the Note 4 means I can use my cable controls (volume/skip etc.) which I loose connecting to the HA-2 plus extra connections, bulk/weight etc.
  
 If I had to put my percentage of an improvement I'd say 10%-15% compared to Note 4, so is the improved quality worth loosing supreme portabilty of just the Note 4/SE846 plus extra cost of £259 ??
  
 Now if you want hi-def audio then a resounding yes as Note 4 itself cannot do 24/196 output or DSD. Also if you have demading headphones then its a yes.
  
 Now I can detect improvement of flac CD quality (Tidal) compared to 320 mp3/ogg (Spotify) with the HA-2 but my hearing can't detect any inprovement with hi-def audio having tried 24/96 and 24/192 (with ONKYO Hi def payer or USB player Pro).
  
 I will give it a few days to decide if I'm keeping it and read up why issues with the S6 (maybe 5.0.2 issue).
  
 Its not that I think £259 is expensive for such a fabulous device, its more regarding if I will use it compared to ease of use straight out of Note 4 as I also find audio direct out excellent.
  
  
 ::LATER:: Having slept and more testing:
  
  OK, sound is so good I'm keeping it and have set my Note 4 (with 128GB microSD) as my dedicated music player and started using my new S6 as my phone/portable player.
  
 Seeing as the only "safe" way to keep the phone/amp together is with the elastic bands, the Note 4 is actually ideal because you can shrink the screen display so not blocked by the bands (see photo).
  
 I have a cheap remote/mic cable for my Shure SE846's which is excellent for mobile use and to my ears I've not noticed improvement with expensive cables.
  
 Full display shrink and centred to avoid bands.


----------



## zilch0md

staxstax said:


> I have a question too Interesting things i hear on my shiny new HA-2, well i am listening to some Harp concertos, the whole disc, this time no more testing, so i switched to Low gain and wow the soundstage is a s huge as real-life concert hall experience... but switch to H-gain and bye bye big soundstage... why that?
> 
> Hi gerelmix1986
> i love the music you chose for your review, one on 100 here listen to this kind.
> ...




Yes we do...


----------



## zilch0md

joshk4 said:


> if only the oppo ha 2 can turn off by itself when nothing goes through it.. keep forgetting to turn it off so many times..




That's a great enhancement request that might be possible with a firmware change.


----------



## immtbiker

chris ihao said:


> I highly doubt the Oppo needs burn in, nor that there is any audible difference in its performance after prolonged usage (perhaps the first few minutes as the circuitries are heating up). Hp's is a different matter though. Personally I generally hear "changes" as my ears adapt or train themselves for picking out details in misc frequency areas, and sometimes my mind pay tricks on me.
> 
> For instance, when I listened to my Etymotic Hf5 iem's after getting the Oppo, I noticed a great and noticeable change in energy and "fullness" of the sound compared to the iPhone 6 out. Last night, chilling out in our cabin, I did some hardcore A and B'ing by swapping between the two sources in a second or so, and there is without doubt nearly NO difference at all. If anything, there MIGHT be a miniscule increase of presence in the very lowest frequencies areas when a certain bass drum sound is played, and the mids MAY be a bit more pronounced (not necessarily "better"), but compared to the last time I tested them the differences are so negligible that I don't really feel the need to amp the Hf5's altogether.
> 
> ...


 

 I am not sure what you are hearing when you say this, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying.
 When switching between the headphone out on my Android LG G3 and the digital out being fed into the HA-2, the difference is substantial. Soundstage opens up on the Oppo, the upper and 
 lower registers expand nicely, and the detail is more prevalent. Same thing on my iPhone 5.


----------



## Chris Ihao

immtbiker said:


> I am not sure what you are hearing when you say this, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying.
> When switching between the headphone out on my Android LG G3 and the digital out being fed into the HA-2, the difference is substantial. Soundstage opens up on the Oppo, the upper and
> lower registers expand nicely, and the detail is more prevalent. Same thing on my iPhone 5.




First of all; the iphone 6 seems to have a particularly good dac, and mine plays most of my low impedance hp's excellently. Basically no noise, and good expansion in all the registers. The thing that lacks is energy, but inly when it comes to the big ones HD650 etc. Then the Oppo brings it all out.

It all depends on the hp's. My Etymotic Hf5's do NOT "open up", like you say it. In fact they seem to close up a bit on the ha2, creating a bit of mud in the higher middle frequencies. Other cans, like my ps1000's are beautifully enhanced, opening up and highlighting each mid frequency instrument or voice nicely.

My point wasnt that the Oppo ha2 doesnt work in general. It was that even when it doesnt, on a specific set, its very easy to "make it work", mentally. We hear what we want to hear.


----------



## mandrake50

psikey said:


> Arrived and had a good test.
> 
> 
> Using default Android 5 on S6/Note 4 I detected popping noises on the S6 but perfect with Note 4. Just noise/crackle if connected to my Tab S 8.4.


 
 Try turning the radios off on the S6,, airplane mode. I am just curious to see if you hear the same thing I have. With the radios off, I am not hearing any noise driving the HA-2.


----------



## Gr8Desire

Two simple questions:
  

_Does HA-2 fast charging require the Oppo supplied USB cable_ (in addition to the Oppo charger)?
  
If #1 is true, _how can I identify the Oppo supplied USB cable?_  I threw it in a drawer with 10 other cables and can't tell which is the Oppo cable any longer (Duh!)
 
 TIA


----------



## miceblue

1) Yes, I believe so
2) The plastic part of the USB connector is green (as opposed to grey/white like in regular USB plugs, or blue or red in USB 3.0)


----------



## dbdynsty25

mandrake50 said:


> Try turning the radios off on the S6,, airplane mode. I am just curious to see if you hear the same thing I have. With the radios off, I am not hearing any noise driving the HA-2.


 
  
 It's an S6 problem.  Does it with the three USB dacs I've tried (Fiio e17K, HA-2 and JDS C5D)...so clearly there's something wrong w/ the USB Audio out on the S6...I've tried it with multiple S6s as well thinking I had a bad one.
  
 Works fine w/ cellular radios off...so yeah.  Good times.  Don't get the S6 if you want to use it as your audio device.


----------



## mandrake50

At least not if you want the cell radio available when playing audio. It will play 24/192 files natively though. For airplane use, it would be fine.
 I seem to get all of the luck. My HTC DNA, had the same problem. I don't get much choice, these are/were company supplied phones.
 I am not going to buy another phone/plan so I can listen to music on a phone though. I have lots of other options.
 Too bad it doesn't play nice with the HA-2 (with radios on), because I like the phone in other regards.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> chris ihao said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt the Oppo needs burn in, nor that there is any audible difference in its performance after prolonged usage (perhaps the first few minutes as the circuitries are heating up). Hp's is a different matter though. Personally I generally hear "changes" as my ears adapt or train themselves for picking out details in misc frequency areas, and sometimes my mind pay tricks on me.
> ...


 

 I think it depends on the recording too, a bad mastered recording has smallish soundtsgae,s epcially older ones, but that revealing one was made by philipss too in the 70's and sounded verye xpansive, Now testing with some vivaldi concerti also by philips classics but recorded in the 60's they display this  "classic orchestra" sound attempting to imitate baroque period playing.
  
 My coworker said what a huge soundstage, he wa simrpressed, tomorrow i will lend my stack to him to test it with his senns


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> I think it depends on the recording too, a bad mastered recording has smallish soundtsgae,s epcially older ones, but that revealing one was made by philipss too in the 70's and sounded verye xpansive, Now testing with some vivaldi concerti also by philips classics but recorded in the 60's they display this  "classic orchestra" sound attempting to imitate baroque period playing.
> 
> My coworker said what a huge soundstage, he wa simrpressed, tomorrow i will lend my stack to him to test it with his senns




Lol. Posted at the exact same moment. Yeah. The recording matters greatly, but my ears have been introduced to the gates of hi fi, and now there is no turning back I guess, both when out comes to amps and hp's. My PS1000's have a HUGE soundstage, and the ha2 further enhances this, so I completely agreed to this notion.

Done some more testing today with my HD650 and ATH-M50, and I have to say the ha2 really lifts these to a new level. Perhaps in particular the M50 sound almost like another hp completely with this amp. SO much more energy and presence. Almost surprisingly good actually. I am almost disgusted by the sound quality of the Etymotic Hf5's compared to what I get out of these other hp's. Yes, they are iem's but still... Think I need some new iem's now.


----------



## gerelmx1986

chris ihao said:


> Done some more testing today with my HD650 and ATH-M50, and I have to say the ha2 really lifts these to a new level. Perhaps in particular the M50 sound almost like another hp completely with this amp. SO much more energy and presence. Almost surprisingly good actually. I am almost disgusted by the sound quality of the Etymotic Hf5's compared to what I get out of these other hp's. Yes, they are iem's but still... Think I need some new iem's now.


 

 I can say the same of the XBA-H3 they became other IMs completely literally less bassy, more controlled bass


----------



## Chris Ihao

gerelmx1986 said:


> I can say the same of the XBA-H3 they became other IMs completely literally less bassy, more controlled bass




The problem with the Etymotics is that they really have NOTHING extra to pull out from them, no matter what amp drives them, it seems. What you hear when playing directly from any hp output is what you get. Hmm. Now. What iem's to get...


----------



## howdy

chris ihao said:


> The problem with the Etymotics is that they really have NOTHING extra to pull out from them, no matter what amp drives them, it seems. What you hear when playing directly from any hp output is what you get. Hmm. Now. What iem's to get...


 
Get some JVC HAFX850, they sound amazing with the HA2! I will be getting some Alclair QUAD CIEM in 2-3 weeks and can not wait to try them out, this will be my first custom IEM!


----------



## Chris Ihao

howdy said:


> Get some JVC HAFX850, they sound amazing with the HA2! I will be getting some Alclair QUAD CIEM in 2-3 weeks and can not wait to try them out, this will be my first custom IEM!




Wow. These actually look very interesting indeed. I see them described as neutral. Would you say they sound a bit "flat" or do you get a good thump in the lower regions?


----------



## howdy

I would say they are fairly neutral when the song calls for bass this will give it! The wood chamber does something with timbre that is something to be heard. You can't go wrong with these. I have them for awhile and would never consider selling them as they are my favorite and have contemplated buying a backup!


----------



## Chris Ihao

howdy said:


> I would say they are fairly neutral when the song calls for bass this will give it! The wood chamber does something with timbre that is something to be heard. You can't go wrong with these. I have them for awhile and would never consider selling them as they are my favorite and have contemplated buying a backup!




Ok! Thanks. I will probably have to import them if I want them, but I'll consider it. Got some bad tinnitus these days, so I think open cans on low volume is the way to go for now anyways.


----------



## gerelmx1986

gr8desire said:


> Two simple questions:
> 
> 
> _Does HA-2 fast charging require the Oppo supplied USB cable_ (in addition to the Oppo charger)?
> ...


 

 1. yes I trued with a Fiio x3 usb cable and it charged but slower
 2. is has a green USB..


----------



## coastal1

fijaas said:


> So I plan to return the Sony PHA-1A because of the brutal treble and go for the Oppo HA-2. I have a iPod Classic 7th Generation and plan to pair it with it. My other questions are will the HA-2 be able to handle my Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms? Also how is the bass boost of the HA-2? I listen to my iPod Classic with EQ off so I'm hoping the bass boost will give me a clean thump. Also is this a bright dac and amp?


 
  
 Any report on the Ipod Classic/Ha-2/DT-770?  I'm going to try the Classic/Ha-2 w/ Sennheiser HD650.  If I like it, will revamp my 160GB Ipod with lossless files.  If I don't like it, I'll probably sell the Classic and possibly get an X5 or other DAP to hold a decent amount of FLAC.   Reports of the Ha-2 w/ iPhone are encouraging.


----------



## TheChillburger

coastal1 said:


> Any report on the Ipod Classic/Ha-2/DT-770?  I'm going to try the Classic/Ha-2 w/ Sennheiser HD650.  If I like it, will revamp my 160GB Ipod with lossless files.  If I don't like it, I'll probably sell the Classic and possibly get an X5 or other DAP to hold a decent amount of FLAC.   Reports of the Ha-2 w/ iPhone are encouraging.


 
 The HA-2 works very well with the HD600 for me, I think you'll be in for a treat.


----------



## ckZA

Will be giving my HA-2 a go with 650's this weekend too. Been using it mostly at home with the ZXR in my PC. Not so much with the Oppo.
  
 Have been using the HA-2 with IE 80 and W40. Was using the W40's for a week or so and swapped back to my IE 80 today. The Oppo and IE80 is so far my best match. On the W40's it seems I'm loosing out too much on the higher frequencies. But boy does those IE 80's shine.


----------



## rwalkerphl

Hi All,
  
 I decided to pick up an HA-2 for use on the road. I have been using a JDSLabs C5D - it sounds great, but I find it a little inconvenient to use (volume control, needing a CCK, etc). The HA-2 is just so easy to use. I have it hooked up to an iPhone6 predominantly, but have also tried it as a straight amp with a FiiO X5, and in both cases it sounds great! So far, I have tried the following headphones:
  
 1. AKG K702 - really sounds very musical.
 2. Earwerkz Legend-r IEM - much more depth and control than the straight iPhone. I am preferring the sound on high gain with the volume down.
 3. HE-560 - a real surprise here, but on high gain, they sound really good!
  
 None of this is scientific, but a quick impression. Overall, a really nice piece of kit!
  
 I've just noticed something weird. If I put the iPhone and the HA-2 together with the iPhone on the side that says  'HA-2 Headphone Amplifier' with he music stopped, I head a bunch of background noise. If I move the iPhone and amp apart, it dissipates. Also if I turn the amp over and have the said that says 'Oppo' on it against the iPhone, it is fine too. This is using the IEMs. Not sure if anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## joshk4

rwalkerphl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I decided to pick up an HA-2 for use on the road. I have been using a JDSLabs C5D - it sounds great, but I find it a little inconvenient to use (volume control, needing a CCK, etc). The HA-2 is just so easy to use. I have it hooked up to an iPhone6 predominantly, but have also tried it as a straight amp with a FiiO X5, and in both cases it sounds great! So far, I have tried the following headphones:
> 
> ...




I'm thinking about picking up a he 560 as well, I'm glad that the ha 2 has enough power and that you said it sounded really good.


----------



## gerelmx1986

With my Oppo HA-2 the sony MDR-1R sounds more neutral, has more bass than before but not that kind of muddy bass, a finer bass that yet goes deep (f.e wood orga pipes found on chamber organs), the mids are nto so overwhelming anymore on these phones as they were straight out of the A17
  
 The XBA-H3 are also another monster, they sound different to what i wa sused to: Boomy midbass, recessed mids, thus giving the impression of hollow, "bathroom" kind of sound.
  
 Hooked these to the HA-2 as well (I use them daily as my "work-earbuds"), they no longer display this muddy midbass bump, their high came a bit forward but not fatiguing, as well do the mids came a bit forward. They display a sound signature close to my Ultrasones HFI-780 (from memory cause i gave the HFI's to my boyfriend), their soundstage widened as well more. Bass is more artiulate, fine, yet deep not the boom bass sometimes sony likes to give to us (not sayig sony is  a Dr. beats by dre or what ever they're called)
  
 and this is using the HA-2 as pure amp only from the A17 line-out port
  
 My coworker tried it with his sennheirser HD-201 and he said the same but he was a bit disappointed by the finer bass, he siad so it has a fine bass going deep but is not like the beats "brrtrtrt" bass type, i'm a bit dissapointed, perhaps are the headphones itselves that don't have the most modern magnets


----------



## jukkaz

coastal1 said:


> Any report on the Ipod Classic/Ha-2/DT-770?  I'm going to try the Classic/Ha-2 w/ Sennheiser HD650.  If I like it, will revamp my 160GB Ipod with lossless files.  If I don't like it, I'll probably sell the Classic and possibly get an X5 or other DAP to hold a decent amount of FLAC.   Reports of the Ha-2 w/ iPhone are encouraging.


 
  
 Just got the HA-2 today. Hooked it up to my iPod Classic 160gb 7th gen with no issues using the A mode. With a pair of se535, I noticed no hiss at low gain and a small amount is apparent on high. Overall, I think its a huge improvement in terms of SQ when used with the classic. I noticed better soundstage and more clarity. Listening to mostly ALAC on the classic. The bass is good too, even without using the Bass+. the Bass+ would add more punch without sacrificing clarity at all. Would have posted a picture but since this my first post... so yeah...


----------



## howdy

coastal1 said:


> Any report on the Ipod Classic/Ha-2/DT-770?  I'm going to try the Classic/Ha-2 w/ Sennheiser HD650.  If I like it, will revamp my 160GB Ipod with lossless files.  If I don't like it, I'll probably sell the Classic and possibly get an X5 or other DAP to hold a decent amount of FLAC.   Reports of the Ha-2 w/ iPhone are encouraging.



I have a classic and it is now for sale, the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s is outstanding honestly I can't say how good it sounds my favorite rig as of now. I do however want to buy a iPod touch so I can leave it plugged in all the time so I can have my phone back. So if anyone is interested in a mint 160gb classic just pm me.


----------



## jukkaz

What player did you use on your ip5? Issit the onkyo? FLAC or DSD?





howdy said:


> I have a classic and it is now for sale, the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s is outstanding honestly I can't say how good it sounds my favorite rig as of now. I do however want to buy a iPod touch so I can leave it plugged in all the time so I can have my phone back. So if anyone is interested in a mint 160gb classic just pm me.


----------



## howdy

jukkaz said:


> What player did you use on your ip5? Issit the onkyo? FLAC or DSD?



I only use Spotify Premium, sounds great and you can listen to anything you want and it 320 OGG


----------



## Chris Ihao

jukkaz said:


> ...the Bass+ would add more punch without sacrificing clarity at all.




Not my experience at all. The mids are mudded up pretty badly with +bass enabled. I never turn it on now.


----------



## jukkaz

chris ihao said:


> Not my experience at all. The mids are mudded up pretty badly with +bass enabled. I never turn it on now.



Maybe due to me using the se535. What headphones/iem are u using?


----------



## dbdynsty25

chris ihao said:


> Not my experience at all. The mids are mudded up pretty badly with +bass enabled. I never turn it on now.


 
  
 I agree.  I use the PM3s and Vsonic GR07BEs.  No thanks on the bass boost on the HA-2.


----------



## Chris Ihao

jukkaz said:


> Maybe due to me using the se535. What headphones/iem are u using?




I tried the PS1000's, HD650's, He-400's, ATH-M50's, Takstar Pro 80's and the Etymotic hf5's. At first I thought the 650's were ok with the boost, but then I realized the sound was affected in a very bad sense. I havent really researched this, but from what I hear, the +bass introduce a way too high and broad low frequencency boost, which really bleeds into the lower mids. I feel that it would be wiser if Oppo had narrowed down the boost region a bit, then pulled it down to the lowest frequency areas for some deep bass goodness.

I dont really think that different sets will change this "fact". Then again, what works for you, works for you.


----------



## coastal1

Briefly tried the Ha-2 last night and was kinda shocked at how good it sounded with my 5s just using Spotify premium. iPod Classic didn't sound as good despite using better files - AIFF, ALAC, and WAV, though I did use the Classic through the headphone out as the A mode didn't cooperate right away and I was pressed for time



howdy said:


> I have a classic and it is now for sale, the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s is outstanding honestly I can't say how good it sounds my favorite rig as of now. I do however want to buy a iPod touch so I can leave it plugged in all the time so I can have my phone back. So if anyone is interested in a mint 160gb classic just pm me.


----------



## money4me247

lol at above. i think whether bass boost works for ppl just depends on their preferences.

Oppo's approach is all bass frequency below 100 Hz gets about 5dB boost. The boost gradually decreases from 100Hz to about 500Hz where it reaches the normal non-boosted level.

Sounds like you advocating for more downward sloping bass boost with greater subbass boost that hits flat earlier. you shld try playing with EQ settings to see if that sort of approach is really more preferable.

I've always found a linear bass boost that merges into a gentle downslope to be the least offensive to my ears (meaning additional coloration from the bass boost is mimized). Really the only way to get a 'cleaner' bass boost is through personalized EQing which will be track/headphone dependent.

bass generally encompasses up to 200 so starting a downslope at 100 to the 500 Hz means that area responsible for punchiness, warmth, fullness, and mud is not as emphasized as the rest of the bass spectrum beong boosted. the sensation of fullness or mud is also influenced by the lower midrange. Yes, it is a bit more fullness in the lower mids than unEQed with this type of broad bass boost but it does seem more natural to have more fullness in the lower midrange if the lower bass frequencies are additionally emphasized.

People who enjoy a 'cleaner' sound will probably not use bass boost. I hardly use it personally. however, I do think it is quite well-done bass boost as far as broad bass boosts go.


----------



## ClieOS

Boys, I am here to double confirm Oppo's previous finding that the Sony A10 series + Music Heaven MH-LD113 will NOT work with HA-2.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

I really like the bass boost. Just got the pm-3s and as a bass head they need the boost for the bass to even really register for me. 

Cosign the above comments about eq'ing. You can't cheat with this boost, it won't add sub bass to headphones that don't already have it.


----------



## gerelmx1986

chris ihao said:


> Not my experience at all. The mids are mudded up pretty badly with +bass enabled. I never turn it on now.


 
 Agree, i've tried it with my somehow bass shy MDR-1R (bit mid-centric), the Bass+ sounds muddy, tough not artifically boosted but yes a muddy, turning it off gives my MDR-1R very nice bass extension, i am testing with some Organ works by D. buxtehude (x7CD MDG Gold series w/Harald Vogel).
  
 For me personally, like chris, it sounds all muddy a bit muffled, OFF it's godly, esp in H gain, tough a battery drainer


----------



## gerelmx1986

gerelmx1986 said:


> chris ihao said:
> 
> 
> > Not my experience at all. The mids are mudded up pretty badly with +bass enabled. I never turn it on now.
> ...


----------



## money4me247

Just note that a lot of the headphones being mentioned having issues with the HA-2's bass boost do have significant coloration in their bass response.
  
 The MDR-1R for example is mid-centric, but also has a pretty significant mid-bass boost and warm coloration. HD650 does have a bit of a dark coloration to their signature. The HE-400s has a bass emphasis and upper mids recession and the ATH-M50 has a strong v-shaped sound signature. I've owned all of those headphones before except the HD650 which I did extensive demoing with.
  
 I can absolutely see why you guys dislike additional bass emphasis with each of those particular headphones. I doubt I would personally toggle or EQ additional bass for any of those options. An more ideal EQ of the bass of the MDR-1R would probably entail sub-bass emphasis and no extra mid-bass emphasis. The HD650 would also benefit from additional sub-bass presence but less mid-bass boost. A bass boost on the HE-400 will further accentuate its upper mid recession, so seems like bad news too. The M50 I think a bass boost is not appropriate unless you are a strong basshead (as that would be way too much coloration in my mind). For my personal sound signature preferences, I do even prefer a 'clean' PM-3 without the bass boost despite the PM-3 responding well to a broad bass boost.
  
 So, I can see bassheads greatly enjoying this feature or it being very helpful for something like the Q701 (for me personally as I found the Q701's bass quite anemic and lacking for my personal tastes), while being detrimental option for many popular audiophile headphones. I do think that the headphones being used plays an extremely significant factor in how well the bass boost turns out. I have tested the HA-2's bass boost with some very well-measuring headphones (PM-3, K7xx, HE-560, LCD-X, and HE-1k) and found it to be acceptably clean in terms of sonic quality for a bass EQ. Do note that I personally do not use bass boosting EQ often as it usually takes the sound signature further away from my preferred, but for those people who do enjoy that additional lower frequency response emphasis, I do think that the bass boost is about as clean as you can expect from an broad EQ standpoint.
  
 Hope this clarifies things & is helpful.


----------



## Chris Ihao

I still think the q of the bell curve is too wide moneyforme247. I have no problem with eq'ing up the bass a bit, though after having eq'ed a lot of stuff via audio production, I sort of visualize the soundwave, and it simply is too amplified somewhere around 400-500hz, which affect the mids too much imo. I would have preferred it flatting out at around 300-350hz.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that my Etymotic hf5's are quite flat, and still sounds much worse with the boost enabled. My PS1000's arent really all that colored either, and the same goes for them (actually sounds the worst of the lot).

Again however, people are different (hearing not at least), and this is entirely subjective.

PS: I used to EQ on my portable players all the time before, but I have basically stopped doing this, also in the lower regions. More and more I believe that nothing in this world is free, on all areas of life, and by boosting one part, another suffers. Just consider the loudness wars. Before, music were really dynamic, and you had great differences in volume in misc parts of a given song. These days this is considered "bad", as other media plays a lot louder and hence "sound" better. Thing is, there is a reason why I only have to turn up the volume on my amps to 1/3 of the max level, as everything is compressed the heck out of whack. I rather prefer to have the hp's do the final coloring.


----------



## gerelmx1986

My MDR-1R sound nice with High gain but i feel still struggle to achieve that deep bass especially with organ music, so i am using right noe the bass+
  
 This is the set of albums i'm listening to: they are all FLACs


----------



## immtbiker

I know i've posted this before in this thread regarding the bass boost, but I find it does a really nice job on any headphone when listening to TV shows with detailed
 background soundtracks used for effect (such as cop shows [Criminal Minds, NCIS, Blacklist, etc.], and reality shows [like Survivor, Life Below Zero, etc.]).
  
 On Cable and Netflix/Hulu, the broadcast bit rate can't be too high (not really sure what it is), and the boost adds positively to the total experience. It's amazing how much time
 and effort is put into creating the soundtrack on a TV show, that is missed by the general population. I guess the same can be said when we audio-loving lunatics listen to Fleetwood
 Mac's Rumours on 24/192 vs. the average listener hearing it on the radio.


----------



## reddog

immtbiker said:


> I know i've posted this before in this thread regarding the bass boost, but I find it does a really nice job on any headphone when listening to TV shows with detailed
> background soundtracks used for effect (such as cop shows [Criminal Minds, NCIS, Blacklist, etc.], and reality shows [like Survivor, Life Below Zero, etc.]).
> 
> On Cable and Netflix/Hulu, the broadcast bit rate can't be too high (not really sure what it is), and the boost adds positively to the total experience. It's amazing how much time
> ...



+1 Thanks for your impressions, I have been tempted to get the oppo HA-2 and your words have me tempted to pull the trigger lol.


----------



## immtbiker

reddog said:


> +1 Thanks for your impressions, I have been tempted to get the oppo HA-2 and your words have me tempted to pull the trigger lol.


 

 Cop shows = "pulled the trigger"…   Good one!
  
 I hope that Oppo sends my commission check quickly on this sale


----------



## coastal1

Does anyone prefer the Ha-2 to the iFi iDSD Micro in terms of sound quality? I realize the Micro is $200 more and less portable so in many ways not a fair comparison, but just curious as people sometimes prefer devices to more expensive options.


----------



## zilch0md

coastal1 said:


> Does anyone prefer the Ha-2 to the iFi iDSD Micro in terms of sound quality?




I think ClieOS prefers the iFI iDSD ro the HA-2, as posted several pages back in this thread (or in the Sony NWZ-A10 thead). I don't know of anyone else who has compared them.


----------



## gerelmx1986

gerelmx1986 said:


> My MDR-1R sound nice with High gain but i feel still struggle to achieve that deep bass especially with organ music, so i am using right noe the bass+
> 
> This is the set of albums i'm listening to: they are all FLACs


 

 Continuing in the test of the afore mentioned boxset of Buxtehude organ works, the oppo is so revealing creature, it reveals everything in both L and H gains with or withouth the Bass+, the cathedrals reverb is soooo present and the smallest and quietest pipes are heard with such a clarity and big pipes rumble deeep low voices, the clicking of the action of the mechanics of hthe organs can be also heard at times O_o (hint: these are "normal" FLACs 16/44.1K)


----------



## miceblue

I like the bass boost with my K 701. When listening to electronic music, I like it with the PM-3 too. Aaaand I pretty much always have it on while commuting via public bus. XD
I'd say it's one of the better bass boosts I've heard for an amp. I can't think of another amp whose bass boost I like other than the C5/C5D (the original C5 and C5D by JDS Labs......not by Cayin).


----------



## ClieOS

coastal1 said:


> Does anyone prefer the Ha-2 to the iFi iDSD Micro in terms of sound quality? I realize the Micro is $200 more and less portable so in many ways not a fair comparison, but just curious as people sometimes prefer devices to more expensive options.


 
  
  


zilch0md said:


> I think ClieOS prefers the iFI iDSD ro the HA-2, as posted several pages back in this thread (or in the Sony NWZ-A10 thead). I don't know of anyone else who has compared them.


 
  
 Yep. Assuming there is no need of a ton of power, and both used as DAC+amp, I do prefer the micro iDSD over HA-2. But purely as an amp, I think I like the HA-2 a little more.


----------



## coastal1

clieos said:


> Yep. Assuming there is no need of a ton of power, and both used as DAC+amp, I do prefer the micro iDSD over HA-2. But purely as an amp, I think I like the HA-2 a little more.


 
 Not sure I'm following this.  Doesn't the Micro iDSD have a lot more power than the Ha-2?


----------



## miceblue

coastal1 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. *Assuming there is no need of a ton of power*, and both used as DAC+amp, I do prefer the micro iDSD over HA-2. But purely as an amp, I think I like the HA-2 a little more.
> ...



Why would power output matter in this case if the headphone has "no need of a ton of power"?


----------



## money4me247

chris ihao said:


> I still think the q of the bell curve is too wide moneyforme247. I have no problem with eq'ing up the bass a bit, though after having eq'ed a lot of stuff via audio production, I sort of visualize the soundwave, and it simply is too amplified somewhere around 400-500hz, which affect the mids too much imo. I would have preferred it flatting out at around 300-350hz.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that my Etymotic hf5's are quite flat, and still sounds much worse with the boost enabled. My PS1000's arent really all that colored either, and the same goes for them (actually sounds the worst of the lot).
> 
> ...


 
@Chris Ihao, I understand your perspective. I do personally disagree as I feel like flatting out to 300 hz from 100 hz will be a bit too sharp a decline and sound a bit less natural than having a bit extra fullness in the mids. I do see your point though and as always everyone has different preferences. Thank you for sharing you opinion!
  
 I do think I agree with the EQing. It can be quite difficult to find the perfect EQ settings from my experience. My suggestion to you is to "cut down" regions rather than "boost up" regions. So for example, if you want a bass boost, instead of boosting the bass, drop the midrange and treble. That can often result in a cleaner result. Cheers!


----------



## ClieOS

coastal1 said:


> Not sure I'm following this.  Doesn't the Micro iDSD have a lot more power than the Ha-2?


 
  


miceblue said:


> Why would power output matter in this case if the headphone has "no need of a ton of power"?


 
  
 It doesn't, except when it does matter.
  
 Perhaps I should explain further - say if you are using a power demanding planer, then micro iDSD will do a better job than HA-2, regardless of whether it is using as a DAC+amp or just amp only. There is simply no substitution for raw power here.
  
 But if you are only using a super efficient IEM that both devices can drive comfortably, then obviously how much power either devices can push out isn't really a decisive factor anymore. That's what I mean by 'assuming there is no need of ton of power' - it is just another way of saying 'assuming if you don't use it with a very demanding headphone'.
  
 p/s: corrected.


----------



## gerelmx1986

clieos said:


> coastal1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I'm following this.  Doesn't the Micro iDSD have a lot more power than the Ha-2?
> ...


 
 Agree with @ClieOS i have efficient phones so i chose the HA-2 and also because my budget, yes despite being easy to drive both MDR-1R and XBA-H3 they have both improved significantly contrasted from being driven directly from an A17 Headphone output (LO here cleaner signal)
  
@ClieOSyou mean power demanding planar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oH autocorrect from those "smartphones"


----------



## howdy

Has anyone used the iPod touch 5g with this yet?


----------



## coastal1

I guess it's a little picky with the iPod Classic and depends on the model. The below didn't work for my 7th gen 160gb. Following the manual did:

1. Have both Classic and Ha-2 off.
2. Plug in headphones.
3. Have Ha-2 set to A
4. Plug in usb to ha-2/30 pin to iPod 
5. Turn on Ha-2 (this turns iPod on)
6. Play music

Sounds very good on my Sennheiser HD-650, much better than using headphone out on iPod. Will need to A/B it to sound iPhone 5s as I was very impressed with sound of hq Spotify on iPhone (320 MP3 whereas iPod has lossless files).

I love the Ha-2 so far but may just be a tad underpowered for the 300ohm HD 650. Sound is overall very good but not able to feel the music like I can from other devices






miceblue said:


> I just got back from a local Head-Fi meet. I set up the HA-2 with someone else's iPod Classic 80 GB just fine without any issues.
> 1) Have iPod on
> 2) Have HA-2 off
> 3) Plug in USB-A cable into HA-2
> ...


----------



## coastal1

iPhone using Spotify (320 MP3) sounds a lot better than iPod lossless (tried WAV, aiff and ALAC). Louder, more detail. Small same size but doesn't make any sense to me. Used 30 pin/usb connection on iPod. Senn HD 650 hp. Anyone else find this to be the case or know why this would happen? Maybe the ha-2 doesn't officially support the 7th gen Classic?


----------



## mateored

zilch0md said:


> I have the CEntrance DACport LX (DAC with no amp), not the DACport (DAC with amp), but even if I had the DACport, it's awkward to compare it to the HA-2 because the difference in features is enormous. Still, if you are OK with rates up to only 96/24, and no support for Android or IOS devices, etc. I'll say that the DACport LX is a little bit grainy, but for my tastes, has a less sterile-sounding treble, and a slightly warmer tone, overall, than the HA-2's ESS9018M2 implementation. That said, there's no contest. I'd much rather own the HA-2, especially for use with the PM-3 or even the PM-1, but maybe not for a bright headphone. (One man's opinion...)
> 
> Mike


 
 you actually can use the DACport with an iOS device, but it's a little cumbersome (https://www.centrance.com/products/dacport/dacport_with_ipad.shtml).  I haven't tried it myself.  I've only used the DACport (with amp) with my MacBook Pro.


----------



## derGabe

howdy said:


> Has anyone used the iPod touch 5g with this yet?


 

 I think it should perform as good as the Iphone 5s in this regard. Infact, i will buy an iPod Touch 5G 64GB by the end of the week
 and use it with the Oppo HA2. Then i will put the Vox Player on the iPod and i will have the best DAP in this price range (with
 hires support, dsd playback and the best UI i have ever used for an DAP). Nobrainer.


----------



## howdy

dergabe said:


> I think it should perform as good as the Iphone 5s in this regard. Infact, i will buy an iPod Touch 5G 64GB by the end of the week
> and use it with the Oppo HA2. Then i will put the Vox Player on the iPod and i will have the best DAP in this price range (with
> hires support, dsd playback and the best UI i have ever used for an DAP). Nobrainer.



That's what I was guessing. I'm gonna get the 32gb though as I will be using Spotify and have the iPod strapped to the HA2 instead of my 5s.


----------



## derGabe

howdy said:


> That's what I was guessing. I'm gonna get the 32gb though as I will be using Spotify and have the iPod strapped to the HA2 instead of my 5s.


 

 Yeah, thats what i'm going to do aswell. Currently i use my IPhone 5s with the Oppo HA2 (which works and sounds awesome). But i do want my Phone for doing calls and checking mails and the iPod strictly for listening to Music. I will let you know if there is any difference in sound or anything.


----------



## gerelmx1986

LOL my HA-2 tsrated "to soud weird" like if i was underwater, weak bass, ... turned to be i have comply foam tip fatal failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, the tips detached from the plastic tubes ARRRGHHHHH now having a hard time to remove the tubes from my IEM nozzles


----------



## Charlie Norwood

gerelmx1986 said:


> LOL my HA-2 tsrated "to soud weird" like if i was underwater, weak bass, ... turned to be i have comply foam tip fatal failure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah man, been there. tweezers, especially the kind from a swiss army knife, are your friend in this situation. good luck!


----------



## gerelmx1986

The HA-2 sounds awesome with 16 bit/44.1Khz and sounds espectacular with 24-bit/88.2 - 192KHz, the music in 24 for me sound smore natural, with a bit of more detail retrieval, i need to test with a bit of more complex music as currently just cemablo works, soloist doesn't provide much cues. But i find it smooths the trebble spikes of the harpsichord nature when recorded in 16/44


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> The HA-2 sounds awesome with 16 bit/44.1Khz and sounds espectacular with 24-bit/88.2 - 192KHz



+1on that! I can't decide what I like more this or my DX90 they do sound similar being they have the same DAC.


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > The HA-2 sounds awesome with 16 bit/44.1Khz and sounds espectacular with 24-bit/88.2 - 192KHz
> ...


 

 Next week i order to upgrade some albums i have in 16/44 (brilliant classics always does this of downgrading) from qobuz to 24/88.2 Khz


----------



## AladdinSane

Anyone using successfully with the LG G4 (g3 maybe?) I want? It's spotty working with my HTC M7 forcing me to consider a new phone. Bummer.


----------



## dbdynsty25

aladdinsane said:


> Anyone using successfully with the LG G4 (g3 maybe?) I want? It's spotty working with my HTC M7 forcing me to consider a new phone. Bummer.




Literally got my unlocked G4 today and it works flawlessly. I've complained in this thread about the S6 having a lot of noise when using any amp via OTG (specifically the c5d and the ha-2) and I was waiting for the G4 in hopes that it wasn't really an issue with Lollipop in general. Luckily that's not the case and the G4 works great. So needless to say the S6 is about to be sold.

And yes...the G3 worked as well when I had it last year. A good way to save a few bucks as the G4 is marginally better.


----------



## hearjam

Just finished cleaning a 192/24 bit vinyl rip of Claudio Scimone & I Solisti Veneti - _Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerti_ [Musical Heritage Society 1100 (1980)] using an Apogee Duet 2 and checked the result using the HA-2 for playback.  The rich tonal colors and detail retrieval is impressive -> esp in the basso continuo: the subtle harpsichord at the rear of the recording venue is clearly evident and the mandolin & violin tone is gorgeous... 
  
 Can't find 'hi-res' downloads of excellent performances? ==> Find your favorites on vinyl and rip your own with a good turntable and A/D converter !!!


----------



## TheChillburger

I actually just got a Moto E 2nd Gen LTE today with a Best Buy special. Seems like even with Lolipop, I can only get USB audio working with certain apps (HF Player, Hibby). Kind of bummed :/
  
 There's next to no documentation about the audio out with this model, but I figured I'd try since it runs Lolipop.


----------



## AladdinSane

Thanks for the response. My M7 runs Lollipop but it's function with the HA-2 is unreliable. If you get it working it is awesome with USB Audio Pro but the combo doesn't always like each other.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hearjam said:


> Just finished cleaning a 192/24 bit vinyl rip of Claudio Scimone & I Solisti Veneti - _Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerti_ [Musical Heritage Society 1100 (1980)] using an Apogee Duet 2 and checked the result using the HA-2 for playback.  The rich tonal colors and detail retrieval is impressive -> esp in the basso continuo: the subtle harpsichord at the rear of the recording venue is clearly evident and the mandolin & violin tone is gorgeous...
> 
> Can't find 'hi-res' downloads of excellent performances? ==> Find your favorites on vinyl and rip your own with a good turntable and A/D converter !!!


 

 Yes i note that too even with 16/44.1


----------



## mandrake50

hearjam said:


> Just finished cleaning a 192/24 bit vinyl rip of Claudio Scimone & I Solisti Veneti - _Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerti_ [Musical Heritage Society 1100 (1980)] Find your favorites on vinyl and rip your own with a good turntable and A/D converter !!!




I know this is a bit of a digression, but what did you use for doing this "cleaning" ??
Just got an AD converter and new cartridge... looking for good software.


----------



## hearjam

I rip vinyl to WAV files using SoundStudio on a Mac and then clean the raw files with Vinyl Cleaner [ http://www.clickrepair.net/ ].
  
 Any editor can do the ripping but Vinyl Cleaner is the key to avoiding a lot of manual labor while removing the nasties.


----------



## leventebandi

Do anybody uses them with an actual OPPO phone ? For example Find7


----------



## howdy

leventebandi said:


> Do anybody uses them with an actual OPPO phone ? For example Find7



It should work, do know that Oppo phones and Oppo digital who makes the Audio gear and blue rays are 2 different companies.


----------



## leventebandi

howdy said:


> It should work, do know that Oppo phones and Oppo digital who makes the Audio gear and blue rays are 2 different companies.


 

 Yeah this info is floating around for a time, but it is more false than true


----------



## UNOE

I don't see a 32bit option under OS X. Only seeing 24bit or 16bit?


----------



## x RELIC x

leventebandi said:


> Yeah this info is floating around for a time, but it is more false than true




What makes you say that? The representatives from the company have explained it many times. Oppo Digital is based in California and licenses the Oppo name. Oppo (that makes cel phones) is in China. They are two separate and distinct companies from one another. Maybe not the best choice for Oppo Digital to choose the name, but they are not the same.


----------



## leventebandi

x relic x said:


> What makes you say that? The representatives from the company have explained it many times. Oppo Digital is based in California and licenses the Oppo name. Oppo (that makes cel phones) is in China. They are two separate and distinct companies from one another. Maybe not the best choice for Oppo Digital to choose the name, but they are not the same.


 
 Well, both company owned by the BBK conglomerate, they share their design, patents, R&D, and manufacturing.
 (OPPO has really hi-end manufacturing facilities, they don't use oems, which is pretty exceptional in todays tech world)
 So, they are not the completely same company, but the whole "we are only licensing the name" thing is pretty, let's say inaccurate.
 OPPO digital only have some R&D, marketing and design in the USA. A good example is the VOOC rapid charge tech, which appeared in the Find7 first, and is used in the HA2 too. Not even other BBK companies got the chance to use it (like Oneplus and VIVO)...
 Even OPPO digital's R&D is/was done in Shenzhen for a big part. Watch some factory tour for example, and it will be striking


----------



## ClieOS

leventebandi said:


> Well, both company owned by the BBK conglomerate, they share their design, patents, R&D, and manufacturing.
> (OPPO has really hi-end manufacturing facilities, they don't use oems, which is pretty exceptional in todays tech world)
> So, they are not the completely same company, but the whole "we are only licensing the name" thing is pretty, let's say inaccurate.
> OPPO digital only have some R&D, marketing and design in the USA. A good example is the VOOC rapid charge tech, which appeared in the Find7 first, and is used in the HA2 too. Not even other BBK companies got the chance to use it (like Oneplus and VIVO)...
> Even OPPO digital's R&D is/was done in Shenzhen for a big part. Watch some factory tour for example, and it will be striking


 
  
 There are a lot of story and rumors regarding BBK and OPPO, but I am pretty sure they are two independent companies. A far as I know, the founder of BBK retired from the company (though still remains as one of its major stock holder / board member) and migrated to the U.S. in early 2000s, but went back to China to find OPPO with an ex-BBK management a few years later. From what I have read, OnePlus has a fairly similar beginning as it is also found by an ex-OPPO management, and rumored to be fund by the same retired BBK founder. I do believe the BBK founder is acting more like angel investor in both OPPO's and OnePlus' case, so technically they are not 'BBK conglomerate', given they are all independently operated. Vivo however is actually the sub-brand of BBK. If you are in China, you will see 'BBK Vivo' instead of just 'Vivo'.
  
 ...and according to OPPO's Chinese website, OPPO digital is found by OPPO in the U.S., intended as the company's AV (Bluray, etc) arm. So it is more like a subsidiary.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

leventebandi said:


> Do anybody uses them with an actual OPPO phone ? For example Find7


 
  
 It works. There is nothing really different/special about their phones in terms of their Android audio integration, so OPPO Mobile, VIVO, Huawei, OnePlus, Xiaomi, and other Asia-centric manufactured smart devices are all compatible with the HA-2.


----------



## pietcux

hasturtheyellow said:


> It works. There is nothing really different/special about their phones in terms of their Android audio integration, so OPPO Mobile, VIVO, Huawei, OnePlus, Xiaomi, and other Asia-centric manufactured smart devices are all compatible with the HA-2.



Hi Hastur, how is the situation regarding Windows Mobile 8.1 and 10? Will there be a possibility of digital out and connection to the H2?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

That is completely up to the hardware developer to be compatible with OTG or generic driver support. As far as I am aware Microsoft hasn't really been interested in working on an OS implementation of OTG, despite SnapDragon having built in hardware support, and we have not seen any traction of alternative methods being implemented in their mobile line.


----------



## adnanbaig18

Oppo HA-2 or Beyerdynamic a200p??? I want to pair it with my iPhone 6 plus and MBA. Sound quality and wider sound stage are my biggest considerations. Any other recommendations will also be appreciated.


----------



## UNOE

Does anyone know why 32bit is not showing up I believe it says on spec page 32bit on oppo website.


----------



## miceblue

unoe said:


> Does anyone know why 32bit is not showing up I believe it says on spec page 32bit on oppo website.



32-bit audio is pretty much nonexistent, if not nonexistent. Your computer will only go up to 24-bit on the settings; only with certain media players will it display 32-bit. The SABRE DAC itself operates on a 32-bit architecture for their digital volume control feature.


----------



## UNOE

miceblue said:


> 32-bit audio is pretty much nonexistent, if not nonexistent. Your computer will only go up to 24-bit on the settings; only with certain media players will it display 32-bit. The SABRE DAC itself operates on a 32-bit architecture for their digital volume control feature.


 

 My friends Macbook shows 32bit option with the onboard sound.  So I know OS X has a option.  I'm not really understanding what the volume control has to do with 32bit.


----------



## miceblue

unoe said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > 32-bit audio is pretty much nonexistent, if not nonexistent. Your computer will only go up to 24-bit on the settings; only with certain media players will it display 32-bit. The SABRE DAC itself operates on a 32-bit architecture for their digital volume control feature.
> ...



That's probably 32-bit floating point, which isn't the same as 32-bit in the sense of 16/24/32-bit. At least that's what it says on my Retina MacBook Pro (OS X Mavericks).

The ESS SABRE DACs use 32-bit signal processing to handle digital volume control.


----------



## adnanbaig18

Oppo HA-2 or Beyerdynamic a200p??? I want to pair it with my iPhone 6 plus and MBA. Sound quality and wider sound stage are my biggest considerations. Any other recommendations will also be appreciated.
  
  
 ***Bump***


----------



## V-man

adnanbaig18 said:


> Oppo HA-2 or Beyerdynamic a200p??? I want to pair it with my iPhone 6 plus and MBA. Sound quality and wider sound stage are my biggest considerations. Any other recommendations will also be appreciated.
> 
> 
> ***Bump***


Hi. I have not heard the Beyer but have been comparing the Oppo to the much more expensive Chord Hugo, using an iPhone 6 as my source. The Oppo delivers a great soundstage with excellent depth and instrument separation at a fraction of the cost of the Hugo. I use ATH-ESW9s cans and RHA 10i iems and get superb results with each. Low gain seems to be Oppos best setting for optimising the soundstage according to the other reviews, so do consider that if you need high gain to drive your portable headphones. The Oppo has given me a superb boost in listening pleasure from the standard Apple compression files on my iPhone. Really excellent value for money, build quality, design and performance. You will not be disappointed with the Oppo in combination with your iPhone 6.


----------



## derGabe

I believe the Beyerdynamic A200p has the same DAC as the IPhone. So there is no upgrade beside the Ampsection of the A200p.
 I do have an Oppo-HA with my Iphone 5s and love it. Matches great with my IE80 and Shure SRH440. It also drives the Beyerdynamic T1, but not to its fullest potential.


----------



## ClieOS

dergabe said:


> I believe the Beyerdynamic A200p has the same DAC as the IPhone. So there is no upgrade beside the Ampsection of the A200p.
> I do have an Oppo-HA with my Iphone 5s and love it. Matches great with my IE80 and Shure SRH440. It also drives the Beyerdynamic T1, but not to its fullest potential.


 
  
 A200p is the same as A&K AK10, running on a Wolfson WM8740, which should be better than the DAC inside iPhone. Though not nearly as good as the ES9018K2M inside HA-2.


----------



## Sevenfeet

miceblue said:


> 32-bit audio is pretty much nonexistent, if not nonexistent. Your computer will only go up to 24-bit on the settings; only with certain media players will it display 32-bit. The SABRE DAC itself operates on a 32-bit architecture for their digital volume control feature.


 

 Agreed.  NativeDSD.com has a handful of 32 bit/384 kHz WAV samples, known nominally as "DXD".  And yes, the Oppo HA-2 will play them.  But it's not like there's a market for 32 bit purchased
 music out there.


----------



## miceblue

sevenfeet said:


> Agreed.  NativeDSD.com has a handful of 32 bit/384 kHz WAV samples, known nominally as "DXD".  And yes, the Oppo HA-2 will play them.  But it's not like there's a market for 32 bit purchased
> music out there.



DXD is just denotes 384 or 352.8 kHz sampling rates though. It was used to make a PCM equivalent of DSD such that engineers could manipulate the audio signal in a traditional PCM method but still have the resolution of a DSD recording. I have one DXD album from 2L, and it's 24/352.8. What's deceiving though is that the signals only go up to about 22 kHz in the spectrogram... I haven't purchased any DXD albums from NativeDSD, but I'm guessing they're 24-bit as well?

But yeah, DXD music is extremely rare and I almost never see it ever outside of NativeDSD and 2L. 32-bit recordings...I've never seen before and there's really no reason to use it. DSD256 is also extremely rare. The good thing is that even if they don't really exist now, DACs like the HA-2 will be a little more future-proof in that regard since it is able to play-back those files.


----------



## gerelmx1986

miceblue said:


> DXD is just denotes 384 or 352.8 kHz sampling rates though. It was used to make a PCM equivalent of DSD such that engineers could manipulate the audio signal in a traditional PCM method but still have the resolution of a DSD recording. I have one DXD album from 2L, and it's 24/352.8. What's deceiving though is that the signals only go up to about 22 kHz in the spectrogram... I haven't purchased any DXD albums from NativeDSD, but I'm guessing they're 24-bit as well?
> 
> But yeah, DXD music is extremely rare and I almost never see it ever outside of NativeDSD and 2L. 32-bit recordings...I've never seen before and there's really no reason to use it. DSD256 is also extremely rare. The good thing is that even if they don't really exist now, DACs like the HA-2 will be a little more future-proof in that regard since it is able to play-back those files.


 
 That's weird going juts up to 22Khz, like normal CD quality... my 24/96 go to 48KHz, and 441.Khz if they are 88.2 and my lonesome 192Khz goes yo 96K


----------



## Jiffy Squid

For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
  
  
 This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


----------



## pietcux

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> 
> 
> This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


 

 If you where as smart as Fiio, you would offer something like this in your own shop. The lack of such a cable in the EU keeps me from buying the Oppo H2.
 It is all about the connectors, st***d!


----------



## gerelmx1986

pietcux said:


> If you where as smart as Fiio, you would offer something like this in your own shop. The lack of such a cable in the EU keeps me from buying the Oppo H2.


 
 Agree and is not their problem per se, it's americans being a bit closed-minded ..... amazon "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO MEXICO"


----------



## pietcux

gerelmx1986 said:


> Agree and is not their problem per se, it's americans being a bit closed-minded ..... amazon "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO MEXICO"


 

 Mexico has 122.2 million people, the EU has 507.42 million people. The US has only 318.9 million people. If Oppo would create two shops one in Mexico and one in the EU for such cables and other stuff, they could increase their sales a lot. Maybe we should add Brazil to the mix, you can add another 202.7 million people. Maybe we can get those numbers to the Oppo management to change their mind. My country, Germany, is only that successfully because we sell always global. You might want to look at Sennheiser. Most Chinese companies are the same.


----------



## gerelmx1986

pietcux said:


> Mexico has 122.2 million people, the EU has 507.42 million people. The US has only 318.9 million people. If Oppo would create two shops one in Mexico and one in the EU for such cables and other stuff, they could increase their sales a lot. Maybe we should add Brazil to the mix, you can add another 202.7 million people. Maybe we can get those numbers to the Oppo management to change their mind. My country, Germany, is only that successfully because we sell always global. You might want to look at Sennheiser. Most Chinese companies are the same.


 
 anticipating this of closed minds when i was in hamburg germany with my boyfriend, I said to my self now or never (when my xba-1 died in the hamburg-lubeck train) Get the H3... and i got them in germany from amazon de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they arribved 2 days before i left back to mexico.
  
 didn't do it with malicious thinking that germans re as closed minded as americans, I did because to save on taxes and shipping fees ah and because i didn't want to fly for 15 hours with no music


----------



## gerelmx1986

Yeah oppo shall be more intelligent (ot fioo too) release a digital cable for these sony players


----------



## Charlie Norwood

gerelmx1986 said:


> Agree and is not their problem per se, it's americans being a bit closed-minded ..... amazon "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO MEXICO"


 
  
 Nope... there's a ton of legal, economic and trade agreement reasons that certain products from one country can't make it into another -- amazon not shipping to Mexico isn't about being closed minded in the slightest, you think Amazon doesn't want Mexico's money? Please.... Bezos stacks pesos... It's just one those things that hasn't been worked out yet.
  
 In many cases, if you can't get something imported from another country, it's because of the rules of the country you currently reside in, not the host country. 
  


pietcux said:


> If you where as smart as Fiio, you would offer something like this in your own shop. The lack of such a cable in the EU keeps me from buying the Oppo H2.
> It is all about the connectors, st***d!


 
 I can't imagine that many people out there with sony walkmans needing usb otg for an external amp or dac, so how many of these dongles would oppo really sell? Would they be able to cover the costs of making or stocking them just to sell a few? This is a typical Sony problem with their proprietary BS - I love sony headphones but besides a playstation I don't mess around with any of their personal electronics, even if they are great performers like some of their cameras or 4k TV's, as you just never know when something like a freakin' dongle is going to ruin your day...
  
 You could try to find that cable on ebay or some other vendor that can ship to the EU? Or, make friends with someone on head-fi in the states, paypal them the money and have them ship it you? 
  
 The point is, don't let small roadblocks like shipping rules or a dongle stop you from experiencing the greatness that is the ha-2.


----------



## qsk78

gerelmx1986 said:


> Agree and is not their problem per se, it's americans being a bit closed-minded ..... amazon "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO MEXICO"


 
 This particular cable can not be shipped to Russia either, but I can easily get a similar cable from China   lol
 Actually this is where they come from originally...
 http://s.taobao.com/search?q=ZX1++micro+usb&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=mall&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a215z.7106357.5803581.d4908513


----------



## pietcux

infinity knives said:


> I can't imagine that many people out there with sony walkmans needing usb otg for an external amp or dac, so how many of these dongles would oppo really sell?


 
 The Dragon (Sony) is awake after sleeping for two decades. The A15 is the proof. They dismissed all things dictated by stupid finance guys that blocked their success, like digital rights and propriatary memory cards. Maybe they will dismiss the connector too in favor of micro USB, but Apple also does not do it. I expect the rebirth of the Sony Audio Brand any time soon. I think Fiio did the wakening call. And if I am correct here Oppo would need a lot of those cables.


----------



## Muenchener

gerelmx1986 said:


> Yeah oppo shall be more intelligent (ot fioo too) release a digital cable for these sony players


 
 As far as I'm concerned, Oppo is miles ahead of FiiO. They gave me the best sales service of any audio-related company operating in the US, bar none. I would say they are very intelligent, and a few missing cables are not going to change that.

 If I were Sony, I would be very concerned with the advances of brands such as Astell&Kern, Oppo, FiiO and iBasso.


----------



## UNOE

How do you keep the iPhone in charging mode? It just comes on for 2 seconds then goes off


----------



## miceblue

unoe said:


> How do you keep the iPhone in charging mode? It just comes on for 2 seconds then goes off



Hold the battery indicator button for about 5 seconds until the blue LED turns on.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

pietcux said:


> The Dragon (Sony) is awake after sleeping for two decades. The A15 is the proof. They dismissed all things dictated by stupid finance guys that blocked their success, like digital rights and propriatary memory cards. Maybe they will dismiss the connector too in favor of micro USB, but Apple also does not do it. I expect the rebirth of the Sony Audio Brand any time soon. I think Fiio did the wakening call. And if I am correct here Oppo would need a lot of those cables.


 
  
 I would hope that Sony and Apple will abandon their proprietary connections pretty soon, and just go with something like USB-C, but will keep stuff like mfi certification so that other companies like oppo will still need to license "something" to get their gear to play nice, but at least the cables won't be a deal breaker.


----------



## rschoi75

infinity knives said:


> I would hope that Sony and Apple will abandon their proprietary connections pretty soon, and just go with something like USB-C, but will keep stuff like mfi certification so that other companies like oppo will still need to license "something" to get their gear to play nice, but at least the cables won't be a deal breaker.


 
  
 Apple is moving to usb-c on their macbooks starting next year. Let's hope that they do this for their iphones and ipads as well.


----------



## Daveed84

Has anyone compared the HA-2 to the Headstage Arrow amp yet? I have an Arrow 4G, but the newer ones also have a DAC, and I'm looking to pair it with my Android phone via an OTG cable... I'd probably get the newer Arrow amp but the wait for them is excruciatingly long (6+ months now? Who knows), so I'm trying to decide between the HA-2 and the FiiO E18...


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

pietcux said:


> The Dragon (Sony) is awake after sleeping for two decades. The A15 is the proof. They dismissed all things dictated by stupid finance guys that blocked their success, like digital rights and propriatary memory cards. Maybe they will dismiss the connector too in favor of micro USB, but Apple also does not do it. I expect the rebirth of the Sony Audio Brand any time soon. I think Fiio did the wakening call. And if I am correct here Oppo would need a lot of those cables.


 
How many people have you seen walking around or posting in this forum that owns a Sony Walkman nor uses that cable. (Not so much). As much as OPPO is a audio company they are in the bussines of making money... Like any other business. So if you're going to smite and complain about a 5 dollar cables they won't see you as a loss. From my eye its your lost because for that price plus a that 5 dollar cable it still trumps most of the competition for its price. Plus their costumer service is bar none better than Sony and that's based on my personal experience.


----------



## pietcux

bong hollywodd said:


> How many people have you seen walking around or posting in this forum that owns a Sony Walkman nor uses that cable. (Not so much). As much as OPPO is a audio company they are in the business of making money... Like any other business. So if you're going to smite and complain about a 5 dollar cables they won't see you as a loss. From my eye its your lost because for that price plus a that 5 dollar cable it still trumps most of the competition for its price. Plus their costumer service is bar none better than Sony and that's based on my personal experience.


 
 Calm down my friend, I was just pulling OPPO's leg. I am not saying that they are bad in any case. A global accessory shop would just be nice to have. As it is now, I can have the H2 in two days and the cable in 2 to 3 weeks. BTW, I work in service of a very large US Healthcare company. I am responsible to feed the global demand with parts from EMEA. It is possible, we do it every day.... And a lot of my parts are cables.


----------



## zilch0md

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> 
> 
> This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


 
  
 This is still great news for OPPO HA-2 and Sony Walkman owners who can get this cable shipped to their location.
  
 With qsk78 having done a lot of the trailblazing with different digital cables, *HA-2 owners finally have an OPPO-tested, $25 alternative* to using the bulky and expensive Sony WMC-NWH10 in combination with a USB A to USB Micro B cable:
  

 Source:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/add-direct-stream-digital-256-sony-walkman-nwz-a17-new-oppo-ha-2-a-23672/#post405026
  
 This OPPO-approved cable allows the HA-2 to make use of its ES9018K2M DAC, in addition to enjoying increased power to your headphones, not available when using a Line Out from the Sony NWZ-A17.
  
 The expense and awkwardness of the former solution has driven some Sony Walkman owners to use a Line Out cable to the OPPO HA-2, which unfortunately, under-drives the HA-2 (or any other amp to which it is connected), thanks to Sony's proprietary DAC putting out only 0.245V rms. This reduces the final output power of the HA-2 and other amps to 1/4 the power they could deliver to the headphones with a 1.0V rms input signal or only 1/8 the power they could deliver with a 2.0V rms signal. (Sony is the one and only DAP I know of that has such a low voltage line level signal. The FiiO X5 line out spec is 1.5V rms, which is 6 times the power of the Sony NWZ-A17 line out.)
  
 In short, the Line Out from a Walkman NWZ-A17's DAC _cripples_ any amp to which it is connected, decreasing the signal to noise ratio and reducing available headroom. This new cable eliminates that problem, marrying the suberb storage, UI and playback features of the Sony DAP with the excellent DAC and amp features of the HA-2.  
  
 Mike


----------



## ekrauss

That is a great solution to a longstanding issue.

Does anybody know if a similar 90 degree cable exists for hooking up an iPhone (with Lightning port) to the HA-2? The Oppo-supplied cable with its straight vertical connection is a little inconvenient for me. At worst, it puts stress on the strain relief on both sides of the cable and potentially the ports, too.


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> With qsk78 having done a lot of the trailblazing with different digital cables, *HA-2 owners finally have an OPPO-tested, $25 alternative* to using the bulky and expensive Sony WMC-NWH10 in combination with a USB A to USB Micro B cable:


 
  
 Should note that the first one, the Music Heaven cable qsk78 mentioned that should work, doesn't work for me. Given Oppo also tested that cable without success, it is best to avoid that one all together. I'll see if I can get the Amazon one to try it out for myself.


----------



## money4me247

ekrauss said:


> That is a great solution to a longstanding issue.
> 
> Does anybody know if a similar 90 degree cable exists for hooking up an iPhone (with Lightning port) to the HA-2? The Oppo-supplied cable with its straight vertical connection is a little inconvenient for me. At worst, it puts stress on the strain relief on both sides of the cable and potentially the ports, too.


 
@ekrauss, mimic-cables can build you a custom cable with two right-angled connectors using the Oppo schematic for the iphones with the lightning port.
  
 http://www.mimic-cables.com/products/custom-lightning-cable
  


Spoiler: image of the schematic provided by Oppo (reposted)


----------



## ekrauss

Perfect. If that supplier was posted earlier in the thread, I apologize. I actually already had that Oppo schematic.


----------



## ekrauss

Amazon not shipping to Mexico? Haven't they ever heard of NAFTA?


----------



## UNOE

miceblue said:


> Hold the battery indicator button for about 5 seconds until the blue LED turns on.


 

 Thanks that was it


----------



## SteveNZ

Has anyone else with an HTC One M8 tried the HA-2? Regardless of what source material (MP3/AAC/FLAC/DSD) or application (UAPP/OnkyoHF/PowerAMP etc) I use to play it, I get small inconsistent pops in the audio which sounds like dust in a record groove. 

Run the HA-2 off the computer and it's clean, so the phone, or something on it is the issue. 

Have tried airplane mode, didn't help. Running Android 5.0.2 (lollipop).


----------



## joshk4

stevenz said:


> Has anyone else with an HTC One M8 tried the HA-2? Regardless of what source material (MP3/AAC/FLAC/DSD) or application (UAPP/OnkyoHF/PowerAMP etc) I use to play it, I get small inconsistent pops in the audio which sounds like dust in a record groove.
> 
> Run the HA-2 off the computer and it's clean, so the phone, or something on it is the issue.
> 
> Have tried airplane mode, didn't help. Running Android 5.0.2 (lollipop).


 
  
 I've got a HTC One M8 with HA-2 and there are no small inconsistent pops in the audio on mine (UAPP on 5.0.1).


----------



## Charlie Norwood

stevenz said:


> Has anyone else with an HTC One M8 tried the HA-2? Regardless of what source material (MP3/AAC/FLAC/DSD) or application (UAPP/OnkyoHF/PowerAMP etc) I use to play it, I get small inconsistent pops in the audio which sounds like dust in a record groove.
> 
> Run the HA-2 off the computer and it's clean, so the phone, or something on it is the issue.
> 
> Have tried airplane mode, didn't help. Running Android 5.0.2 (lollipop).


 
 Might be a sample rate issue? Try switching between 44.1, 48, 96 etc... on the M8 and see if it gets better. Could also be usb cable issue?


----------



## mannp

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> 
> 
> This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


 
  
 Good grief and wow!
  
 Is this by any chance available on amazon uk or oppo in the uk?


----------



## gerelmx1986

mannp said:


> jiffy squid said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> ...


 
 seems like not, too bad for people like us international customers (that cable is made by an USA Shop a small one, so abandon all hopes of international shipments)


----------



## mannp

gerelmx1986 said:


> seems like not, too bad for people like us international customers (that cable is made by an USA Shop a small one, so abandon all hopes of international shipments)


 

 <sigh> ok thanks for the info


----------



## SteveNZ

infinity knives said:


> Might be a sample rate issue? Try switching between 44.1, 48, 96 etc... on the M8 and see if it gets better. Could also be usb cable issue?


 
  
 Have tried files of different sample rates and with\without upscaling, all appears to be the same result.
  
 Might have to see if I can source another cable to see if that makes any difference. Given how unstable UAPP is on my phone (frequently locks up totally), I suspect there may be some software conflict somewhere, might try a factory reset and see if that helps.
  
 Out of amusement, I tried plugging my ancient 3rd gen iPod Nano into the HA-2, unsurprisingly it didn't do anything other than work as a battery charger as it obviously predates the required spec 
  
 Edit: Hmm, found my long lost USB OTG -> Female USB A cable and plugged the M8 into my Topping TP32 on my desk at work with another USB-A -> USB-B cable, and the sound from that into my PM-3's seems to be free of popping. So maybe it _is_ just the HA-2's Micro USB->MicroUSB cable, will need to rat out another one. 
  
 I've got one of the cheap HiFiMe DIY micro-DACs _somewhere_, will try and find that to further narrow it down.


----------



## jimhar

Check the USB cable - mine had to be replaced and that cured the described problem.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know if 2.1A charger will work okay?  
  
 Instructions say only use the quick charge.  But when its plugged in DAC mode it also charges at the lower 0.5A or 1A from the motherboard.  So I assume the 2.1A (iPad charger) should be fine too because the provided charger is 5A.  Anything from 0.5A to 5A should work at 5v.  But just want to check if that assume is correct first before I try it.  
 I just don't understand why the instructions say that, unless they are just saying only use the thicker cord for the 5A charger, then that would make sense but they did not really word it that way.


----------



## ClieOS

unoe said:


> Anyone know if 2.1A charger will work okay?
> 
> Instructions say only use the quick charge.  But when its plugged in DAC mode it also charges at the lower 0.5A or 1A from the motherboard.  So I assume the 2.1A (iPad charger) should be fine too because the provided charger is 5A.  Anything from 0.5A to 5A should work at 5v.  But just want to check if that assume is correct first before I try it.
> I just don't understand why the instructions say that, unless they are just saying only use the thicker cord for the 5A charger, then that would make sense but they did not really word it that way.


 
  
 Why don't you just use the stock charger?
  
 Anyway, the answer is yes. HA-2 itself will limit how much current it will draw to stay within its safety limit. It will only draw 5A if it 'senses' it is charged with the stock charger, otherwise it will stick to normal USB charging scheme.


----------



## SteveNZ

jimhar said:


> Check the USB cable - mine had to be replaced and that cured the described problem.


 

 It seems to have magically fixed itself, other than the USB audio player apps (UAPP or Onkyo) are still very crash-prone. I'm guessing some app on my phone is polling the USB interface for some reason and mucking up a buffer somewhere. Will experiment some more over the next few days.
  
 I find myself preferring the Onkyo HF app rather than UAPP largely just due to what I perceive to be a nicer interface. Playing a bit of a range of things at the moment, The Beatles, Pendulum, Faith No More, Billy Joel. Other than the fact that some of the original recordings are a bit "interesting" it really is a great sound from the HA-2. The bass switch makes things sound far too woolly for my liking, but I find that about 4 on low gain is a good "loud" volume for the PM-3's.
  
 I _do_ still get the popping if I use a "regular" playback app (PowerAmp\GMMP) or if the screen turns off, while it's on it's fine.
  
 The difference between playing in "Android" mode and USB-direct is quite amazing.
  
 Edit: Spoke too soon, still getting the odd skip\pop\glitch even with powersave mode off, screen on, flight mode on and using HF player. 
  
 Factory reset time.
  
 Edit2: That didn't help either. Bother.


----------



## leventebandi

http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/tips-tricks-for-vooc-rapid-charge-why-doesn%E2%80%99t-my-phone-vooc.17595/


----------



## HiFlight

I just received my HA-2 today primarily for use with my LG G2. The 2 devices are exactly the same size and the LG usb output works perfectly with the HA-2. 

Prior to ordering, I called Oppo customer service and asked if the HA-2 would also work with my Google Chromebook and my Xubuntu 14.04 Linux computer via the usb outputs of each. They said neither would work with the HA-2. 

Despite this rather discouraging information, I decided to give it a try with both my Chromebook and Linux OS computer. Both worked perfectly! I am pleased that I now have a multi-purpose device that I can use with all of my primary music sources. Unfortunately, it is not recognized by my DX-90 although I can use it via line-out to line-in. I haven't done enough testing to tell whether the HA-2 amp is an improvement over the DX-90 internal amp. Time will tell. 

Bottom line is: Don't be discouraged by Oppo's rather negative answers to technical inquiries as their replies to my inquiries were incorrect.


----------



## dbdynsty25

hiflight said:


> I just received my HA-2 today primarily for use with my LG G2. The 2 devices are exactly the same size and the LG usb output works perfectly with the HA-2.
> 
> Prior to ordering, I called Oppo customer service and asked if the HA-2 would also work with my Google Chromebook and my Xubuntu 14.04 Linux computer via the usb outputs of each. They said neither would work with the HA-2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm pretty sure they just say no because they personally haven't verified it themselves and can't promise it would work.  So they are really just covering themselves so you don't come back and get pissed at them for saying it might work.  It's common practice w/ electronics as only "certain" phones or whatever are tested to work.


----------



## UNOE

clieos said:


> Why don't you just use the stock charger?



I have different chargers at home and at work. I also don't want to leave the 5A charger at home because I'm afraid someone at my house might use it for a device that doesn't support 5A on accident not knowing. So rather leave 5A charger in my office.


----------



## ClieOS

unoe said:


> I have different chargers at home and at work. I also don't want to leave the 5A charger at home because I'm afraid someone at my house might use it for a device that doesn't support 5A on accident not knowing. So rather leave 5A charger in my office.


 
  
 The 'smart' part about modern USB charging method is that the device only draws as much current as it needs where the charger only supplies as much current as the device is asking for, or until it reaches its maximum output power. Saying it is capable of 5A doesn't actually mean it is outputting 5A blindly all the time. It is much more clever than that, and more so with Oppo's VOOC.
  
 Have a read: http://www.oppo.com/en/promotion/vooc


----------



## mandrake50

unoe said:


> I have different chargers at home and at work. I also don't want to leave the 5A charger at home because I'm afraid someone at my house might use it for a device that doesn't support 5A on accident not knowing. So rather leave 5A charger in my office.


 

 You can take a 50 amp 5 volt supply and connect a device that only will "draw" 1 amp at 5 volts and cause no harm. Keep that term "draw" in mind. Another good term is "pull"... the supply will not give a device any more current than it "pulls".
 Voltage is different. Being the drive or push or pressure part of the equation, if you go over the device rating, it can cause damage.
  
 If you read the linked piece by Oppo, beyond the above rules of electricity, the VooC charger requires intelligence on both sides, the device and charger to ever get to fast charge mode. It also requires the provided 7 pin USB cable. Otherwise it will perform like any other 2.1 amp charger.
  
 You have nothing to worry about!


----------



## UNOE

clieos said:


> The 'smart' part about modern USB charging method is that the device only draws as much current as it needs where the charger only supplies as much current as the device is asking for, or until it reaches its maximum output power. Saying it is capable of 5A doesn't actually mean it is outputting 5A blindly all the time. It is much more clever than that, and more so with Oppo's VOOC.
> 
> Have a read: http://www.oppo.com/en/promotion/vooc


 
  
 Thanks, I thought the Cell phone oppo was a different company.  Yet they have the same charger?
  


mandrake50 said:


> You can take a 50 amp 5 volt supply and connect a device that only will "draw" 1 amp at 5 volts and cause no harm. Keep that term "draw" in mind. Another good term is "pull"... the supply will not give a device any more current than it "pulls".
> Voltage is different. Being the drive or push or pressure part of the equation, if you go over the device rating, it can cause damage.
> 
> If you read the linked piece by Oppo, beyond the above rules of electricity, the VooC charger requires intelligence on both sides, the device and charger to ever get to fast charge mode. It also requires the provided 7 pin USB cable. Otherwise it will perform like any other 2.1 amp charger.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Yeah I get it now.  Like plugging in a smaller 110v 1A device into a 20A outlet vs a 15A outlet won't harm it.


----------



## money4me247

unoe said:


> Thanks, I thought the Cell phone oppo was a different company.  Yet they have the same charger?
> 
> Thanks, Yeah I get it now.  Like plugging in a smaller 110v 1A device into a 20A outlet vs a 15A outlet won't harm it.


 
  
 yes, they are different companies with different headquarters, different management, and different staff.
  


> OPPO Electronics Corp. is a Chinese electronics manufacturer *based in Dongguan, Guangdongprovince*, China. Its major product lines include MP3 players, portable media players, LCD-TVs,eBooks, DVD/Blu-ray Disc players and smartphones. [1] *Founded in 2004,* the company has *registered the OPPO brand name in many parts of the world.*
> 
> ....
> OPPO Digital Inc., is a *completely independent operation* that has *licensed the OPPO brand name.* They are *based in Mountain View, California United States.* It is known for its universal upconvertingDVD and Blu-ray Disc players.
> ...


 
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppo_Electronics


----------



## mandrake50

This seems to be the case... different companies, but I think, somehow related .
 The fast charge technology used for the HA-2 seems to be shared. A line from the description of the HA2 on the US Oppo web page "_The HA-2 features patented VOOC rapid charging technology from OPPO_."  Meaning that the description of the system on the cell phone Oppo page should be quite close to describing what the HA-2 uses. If it is patented, Audio Oppo is undoubtedly paying to use it...and the name VOOC.
 I guess they could have used the Qualcomm Quick Charge technology... maybe got a better deal form their cousins.


----------



## ClieOS

unoe said:


> Thanks, I thought the Cell phone oppo was a different company.  Yet they have the same charger?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Yeah I get it now.  Like plugging in a smaller 110v 1A device into a 20A outlet vs a 15A outlet won't harm it.


 
  


money4me247 said:


> yes, they are different companies with different headquarters, different management, and different staff.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppo_Electronics


 
  
 Not really. Oppo Digital is more like a subsidiary of Oppo. Oppo setup Oppo Digital in USA to handle the company's AV business and R&D (as Western market is where Oppo AV business is focused on), where Oppo's smartphone business is handled by the main company back home. That doesn't mean they are two different companies. The whole story is actually on Oppo's Chinese website.


----------



## georgelai57

And if they weren't related, one would have sued the other by now.


----------



## money4me247

Well feel free to correct me if I am mistaken, but I am pretty sure that OPPO is just a brand name. parent company is bbk electronics. BBK Electronics to Oppo Digital and Oppo Electronics is similar to Luxottica to Ray Ban and Oakley.
  
 You can't buy or get support on Wayfarers from Oakley, just like you can't buy/get support on the HA-2 from Oppo Electronics. From the consumer experience, basically unrelated companies. They just share a common umbrella company has a controlling interest in both subsidiaries. The subsidiary companies do operate independently. Oppo Electronics & Oppo Digital have separate stocks.
  
 Maybe Walt Disney Corp holding ESPN and Disney Channel might be a better analogy as the Disney brand name is shared between the parent and subsidiary. Oppo Digital is licensed to be able to use the Oppo brand name.


----------



## ClieOS

money4me247 said:


> Well feel free to correct me if I am mistaken, but I am pretty sure that OPPO is just a brand name. parent company is bbk electronics. BBK Electronics to Oppo Digital and Oppo Electronics is similar to Luxottica to Ray Ban and Oakley.
> 
> You can't buy or get support on Wayfarers from Oakley, just like you can't buy/get support on the HA-2 from Oppo Electronics. From the consumer experience, basically unrelated companies. They just share a common umbrella company has a controlling interest in both subsidiaries. The subsidiary companies do operate independently. Oppo Electronics & Oppo Digital have separate stocks.
> 
> Maybe Walt Disney Corp holding ESPN and Disney Channel might be a better analogy as the Disney brand name is shared between the parent and subsidiary. Oppo Digital is licensed to be able to use the Oppo brand name.


 
  
 That is another common misconception to think that BBK is the parent company of Oppo.
  
 To know both companies, you need to know a person first - the BBK founder (*and BBK owns the smartphone brand Vivo btw). After successfully bringing BBK to become a major electronics brand in China, he retired from BBK in early 2000s, then immigrated to USA (though still a board member and a major stock holder). Oppo's co-founder and current CEO was, at the time, a senior manager in one of BBK division - but he quitted the job, went to the US and persuaded BBK founder to invest in a new startup which later becomes Oppo as we know it. I believe some BBK employees also left BBK for Oppo as well. Now those are really the connection between BBK and Oppo - that some of the senior Oppo enployees used to work for BBK and both companies shared a founder (in the case of Oppo, it is more like an angel investor). But beyond that, neither company owns any stock of the other company and therefore they are totally independent of each other. Now here is another funny story - OnePlus actually shares a similar start that its CEO is also an ex-Oppo emplyee and the company is also invested by the same BBK founder. In fact, I have read interview of Vivo operating manager denying any relationship between the two companies when he was asked the question.
  
 Another thing - If you dig into Oppo Digital's company detail - you will find that it is actually registered in California on very early 2004, same time when Oppo is officially formed in China. To me, it is the same group of people who own both companies but decided that calling it 'licensing' and having two separated business registration on two places is easier for daily operation. This is pretty much the same trick Alibaba did a few month ago when they start listing on NYSE. If you know Chinese's law on business, you won't be surprised why they did what they did.


----------



## money4me247

@ClieOS, thanks for the informative posting. lol I actually remember the controversy with OnePlus where there was confusion whether they were a wholly owned subsidiary or not. I think you are probably right with your conclusion.


----------



## Aetherhole

I just barely received the package here at work!  I am now officially in the HA-2 owner's club.  I am about to go on lunch break, so I will be fiddling with it and plugging it into my iPhone 6+ to test it out.  I'll have to wait to really give it a listen when I get back home to my PM-1.
  
 Just wanted to post my enthusiasm!


----------



## immtbiker

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> 
> 
> This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


 
  
 Thanks for this! Looks like I got the last one.
  
 Not only does it work audio-ly, but since I already lost the last (stupid, idiotic, proprietary) connector, now at least I can also use the Oppo for the occasional necessary charge.


----------



## TheChillburger

Just got an Android 5.1 update this morning for my Moto E, and to my great pleasure OTG now works out of the box for all apps! What a good start to the day.


----------



## dbdynsty25

thechillburger said:


> Just got an Android 5.1 update this morning for my Moto E, and to my great pleasure OTG now works out of the box for all apps! What a good start to the day.


 
  
 It's mildly amusing to me that you're using an amplifier that is twice the cost of your phone!    Nothing wrong with the E at all, fantastic unlocked device, just thought it was amusing.


----------



## TheChillburger

dbdynsty25 said:


> It's mildly amusing to me that you're using an amplifier that is twice the cost of your phone!    Nothing wrong with the E at all, fantastic unlocked device, just thought it was amusing.


 
 Haha, yeah that is true. I jumped on my 2nd Gen for a recent deal of about $25. Can't beat that for a decent LTE phone with good battery life!


----------



## amader7

A question for all the owners.. Has anyone noticed any channel imbalance at low volumes? I've seen reviews on various devices that display this problem. I just want to confirm before my purchase..

Regards,


----------



## Aetherhole

amader7 said:


> A question for all the owners.. Has anyone noticed any channel imbalance at low volumes? I've seen reviews on various devices that display this problem. I just want to confirm before my purchase..
> 
> Regards,


 
 I have not noticed it, but I just got mine yesterday morning.  I'm listening at lower volumes right now at work and listened some at lower volumes yesterday, too.


----------



## amader7

aetherhole said:


> I have not noticed it, but I just got mine yesterday morning.  I'm listening at lower volumes right now at work and listened some at lower volumes yesterday, too.


 
 Well ok then.. I just ordered it.. Let the waiting game begin..


----------



## gerelmx1986

amader7 said:


> aetherhole said:
> 
> 
> > I have not noticed it, but I just got mine yesterday morning.  I'm listening at lower volumes right now at work and listened some at lower volumes yesterday, too.
> ...


 

 I listen to mine at a lower volume too, arround 0.8 1 to 1.5, max 2, yes i've put some times high gain and 4, because the album is mastered too quiet, i have one LOL that i want to test with the HA-2 that it super quiet, they forgot some one or something at the mixer in the last track as we say in mexico the Last track is the louder one this is the opposite


----------



## mattw30

I have just bought one of these and have seen no imbalance at low volume.
 However, when I connect the HA2 to the ipad via the lightning to usb cable can someone explain why the volume control on the ipad still works? I though this would be disabled when connected to the HA2


----------



## TheChillburger

From the Oppo website: "Volume control is operated by a combination of the DAC chip's internal digital volume control and an analog potentiometer (the familiar volume knob)."
  
 The iDevice is actually controlling the DAC directly via it's software volume slider from my understanding.


----------



## mattw30

Thanks for that, does that mean the ipad battery will drain quicker being turned up to max when connected to the HA2 or is purely just controlling the dac?


----------



## joshk4

Just wanted to say that the HA2 is a really good portable rig even for over ear headphones like the HD 800.
  
 I'm surprised that these can drive the HD 800 so well.
  
 I've even compared it to the HDVD 800 desktop amp/dac, it can't compare to it... but holds up quite well.


----------



## TheChillburger

joshk4 said:


> Just wanted to say that the HA2 is a really good portable rig even for over ear headphones like the HD 800.
> 
> I'm surprised that these can drive the HD 800 so well.
> 
> I've even compared it to the HDVD 800 desktop amp/dac, it can't compare to it... but holds up quite well.


 
 I agree. At lower volumes, it drives even my Alpha Dogs remarkably well.


----------



## UNOE

I have owned HA-2 for a few weeks now.  Its great all around for all my headphones.  I can't imagine anyone regretting the purchase.  It has outstanding build quality and features as well.  The only nit picking flaw I can find is the line out and USB are on opposite sides.  Its very difficult using it in the car with lighting cable and line out cables sticking out both sides of the HA-2


----------



## immtbiker

When you say, "using it in the car with line out/thunderbolt cables…" are you saying that you are using the HA-2 to run through your car audio system?


----------



## UNOE

immtbiker said:


> When you say, "using it in the car with line out/thunderbolt cables…" are you saying that you are using the HA-2 to run through your car audio system?



Yes that's one of the reasons I bought it for. I have a very basic head unit with AUX and a very good 4 channel amp built in the early 90s powering 4 after market speakers. The HA-2 sounds very clear as the source. I can use tidal or 24 bit recordings through the Onkyo app. There no other way I know to get 24 bit in my car with the option to change over to streaming from Tidal.


----------



## m usicguy

I have been loving my new HA 2.  How do you carry this without putting stress on the usb or headphone cable?  I was carrying it in my cargo shorts and it kept disconnecting the usb cable?  I love been able to walk around the house with good sound?
  
 Any tips?
  
 or is this normal?
  
 musicguy


----------



## howdy

m usicguy said:


> I have been loving my new HA 2.  How do you carry this without putting stress on the usb or headphone cable?  I was carrying it in my cargo shorts and it kept disconnecting the usb cable?  I love been able to walk around the house with good sound?
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> ...



I bought the armband and have the USB cable through the top zippered area.


----------



## gerelmx1986

The channel imbalance supposed the ha-2 has you refer guys the low volumes are from 0 to 1 or 1.5 inclsuive?
  
 if so i dont note that i hear it a relatively low volume from near 1 to near 2, sometimes i got to 5 on H gain but if the recording is too soft
  
 i have never heard an imbalance, only if its a older recording from a vinyl rips then i heard imbalance but i know its fromt he flac it self


----------



## howdy

Purchased a iPod touch 5g for the HA2 so I can have my phone back. This will be a permant rig,the ipod is very thin and sounds fantastic when using Spotify premium. I'm very happy with this new setup!


----------



## miceblue

yajirobe1 said:


> any pics of the ha-2 internals?


Nope, unless you want to be the guinea pig for taking the leather sticker off and seeing what screws you'd need to open the box, if any. ; )


----------



## TheNeonTiger

jml said:


> I'm resurrecting this post and question from early in the thread.
> 
> Has anyone compared the HA-2 to the Meridian Explorer or the new Explorer2?  I have the Explorer, which I use out of my MacBook Pro at work or other non-home settings.  I realize the HA-2 is far more flexible regarding input options (the Explorer and Explorer2 are only for use with a computer, not a portable source).  Of course, I know that if I do plan on getting a truly  portable source, then the HA-2 would be the right choice, unless I get a portable source that works well (alone) with AIF files and my Oppo PM-3 phones.


 

 Hey! New to the forum.  I have been looking all over for some thoughts on this.  I know sound is in the ears of the beholder, but has anyone done a side by side comparison?  My Meridian + original Momentums sounds like the auditory equivalent of kobe beef.  haha.  I love it.  But, like any enthusiast, I am looking for something fun and new.  I did a side by side of the Fiio E17K Alpen 2, and the Meridian has it beat hands down.  I am still looking for a good DAC to use with my iPhone when I'm on the go.  How does the HA-2 compare to the Meridian 1 or 2?


----------



## RUMAY408

I was at at the Music City meet this Spring and had the pleasure to listen to Sevenfoot's HA-2 set up. 
  
 I was impressed enough to buy it, I have a few questions re: use with the iPhone 6
  
 Any best audio connection?
  
 Which player would you rec: for Hi Res iPhone 6>HA-2


----------



## fzsrv

I use the Kero Nomad Cable.
 http://www.amazon.com/Nomad-Cable-Apple-Certified-Lightning/dp/B00E9B8V5M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435117700&sr=8-2&keywords=kero+nomad
  
 And Onkyo HF Player to play flac files on the iPhone 6.


----------



## derGabe

rumay408 said:


> I was at at the Music City meet this Spring and had the pleasure to listen to Sevenfoot's HA-2 set up.
> 
> I was impressed enough to buy it, I have a few questions re: use with the iPhone 6
> 
> ...


 

 If you don't want to spend money on an app, go with the Vox Player App (which also supports Hi Res Files up to DSD). And at least to me, has the way better looking UI
 in comparison to the Onkyo App.


----------



## miceblue

dergabe said:


> Vox Player App (which also supports Hi Res Files up to DSD).



Hm...I just downloaded it on my iPhone 4S and loaded a local DSD64 file to it through iTunes. I don't see it in the VOX music library.


----------



## baritone

anybody connected the ha2 to an htc m8 ?


----------



## joshk4

baritone said:


> anybody connected the ha2 to an htc m8 ?



 


Yeap and its worth the upgrade.


----------



## derGabe

miceblue said:


> Hm...I just downloaded it on my iPhone 4S and loaded a local DSD64 file to it through iTunes. I don't see it in the VOX music library.


 

 Not sure why it does not show up. Maybe its because of the iPhone 4s (since its opptimised for everything above that). Did you clear the Cache via the Settings panel?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Just ordered the PM-3 and HA-2. Super excited for this combination. For secondary use, how does the HA-2 fair with the Noble K10 CIEM? Any excess hiss?



howdy said:


> I bought the armband and have the USB cable through the top zippered area.


 Which armband is that?


----------



## miceblue

dergabe said:


> Not sure why it does not show up. Maybe its because of the iPhone 4s (since its opptimised for everything above that). Did you clear the Cache via the Settings panel?



No I didn't clear the cache since I literally just installed it, put a DSD track in it via iTunes, saw that it didn't get recognised, and uninstalled it. XD


----------



## Jayhawklaw

Your first mistake is that you should have abandoned your cargo shorts (and any cargo pants) years ago.


----------



## immtbiker

neo zuko said:


> For secondary use, how does the HA-2 fair with the Noble K10 CIEM? Any excess hiss?




I use my K10s with the HA-2 and a Sony A17 as the source and there's no hiss and is a wonderful portable combo.


----------



## Neo Zuko

immtbiker said:


> I use my K10s with the HA-2 and a Sony A17 as the source and there's no hiss and is a wonderful portable combo.




Nice. Why is this portable DAC Amp not getting more press? I'll have to ask Oppo tomorrow about putting some of their gear on my podcast.


----------



## immtbiker

1500 posts on Head fi and reviews on all the sites. They're getting decent press. 
Most audiophiles know that Oppo makes a great product for a great price!


----------



## howdy

neo zuko said:


> Just ordered the PM-3 and HA-2. Super excited for this combination. For secondary use, how does the HA-2 fair with the Noble K10 CIEM? Any excess hiss?
> Which armband is that?



Armpocket i10


----------



## boff

Hi,
 Does anyone know if using a dedicated USB power supply for clean power (as opposed to whatever is coming out of the USB port on my 7 year old crappy HTPC) is worth it?
 Was thinking of something like this -> http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html
  
 Or, does the HA-2's battery somehow decouple the 5v USB power in from the rest of the device?


----------



## RUMAY408

Thank you for all the feedback, very helpful!
  
  


immtbiker said:


> 1500 posts on Head fi and reviews on all the sites. They're getting decent press.
> Most audiophiles know that Oppo makes a great product for a great price!


 

 I have the OPPO BDP-105, quality plus value, it is perhaps the best piece of audio equipment I ever bought 
  
 The HA-1 is nice but didn't blow me away, the HP's I have yet to try 
  
 The HA-2 blew me away, reminded me of the BDP series in a small package


----------



## immtbiker

neo zuko said:


> Nice. Why is this portable DAC Amp not getting more press? I'll have to ask Oppo tomorrow about putting some of their gear on my podcast.


 
  
  

  
  


rumay408 said:


> Thank you for all the feedback, very helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the OPPO BDP-105, quality plus value, it is perhaps the best piece of audio equipment I ever bought


 
  
 I have the BDP-83 Modded by Exemplar from the late 2000's. I am now using it as a transport. Seems a waste, but if we don't use a DAC, we
 may be accused as being so "old-school". I wouldn't want to be considered obsolete.
  
 Gotta keep up wit da Jonses


----------



## Neo Zuko

Even if Oppo gets tons of audiophile press, I personally didn't have the brand on my radar right away. Granted I don't read here as often, as thorough, or as dedicated. But I knew who Audeze was, Audio Technica, Sennheiser, JH Audio, Noble, Westone, Shure, I was hip on Schitt Audio, ETC. Oppo was mentioned but I failed to really see them until I went looking for them. And that's me, I research often when I'm in the mood. My mass market friend Rob who buys Beats has no chance. My first real indication was a glowing PM-3 review from Trusted Reviews online. And they had to mention it in another review before I found the main review. YouTube reviews on the HA-2 are few and far inbetween.

I am producing a video and audio podcast for later on in the year, I'd love to feature Oppo in the first episode. It will be on geek culture, tech, games, movies, TV, comics, ETC. The Head-Fi guys already know, however I think more people like me and Rob need Oppo on their radar. In my humble opinion, they could easily entice more people looking for a step up in headphone gear.


----------



## ClieOS

Just received Amazon OTG cable Oppo recommended and I can confirm it works like a charm. I also notice it is actually from China. For those who can't order it from Amazon, I believe this is the same cable in Taobao though please make note that you are buying at your own risk:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11115179641.16.2aKZf3&id=45493617058
  
 Might order one extra from Taobao early next month. If you want confirmation, just wait till then.


----------



## AladdinSane

BDP-93, DV-983 and HA-2 owner here. If you're an AV person you know Oppo from their optical disc players over the years. Quite famous in those circles. Was most excited when they got into audio. Trying hard to resist the HA-1 and the 100 series of BDPs. At least at work we have a couple 105s I can go touch.


----------



## Neo Zuko

aladdinsane said:


> BDP-93, DV-983 and HA-2 owner here. If you're an AV person you know Oppo from their optical disc players over the years. Quite famous in those circles. Was most excited when they got into audio. Trying hard to resist the HA-1 and the 100 series of BDPs. At least at work we have a couple 105s I can go touch.




Wow, I just realized the last time I used a disc player for music was 2005. It was a $1K Denon DVD / CD player (even then I was into convergence - it played CDs exceptionally well for the time). Was running a Nad 150 watt stereo amp and Von S. VR-1 speakers. Great sound. However since then I've been more into lossless ripping of CDs. My PS3 and PS4 handled the Blu-Rays.


----------



## AladdinSane

Ditto. I rarely use my BDP favoring digital as well.  But as their models now play in the digital world via various methods they offer additional utility especially with regard to DAC/DLNA capability. So at least I can convince myself they offer value based soley on their digital prowess regardless if BDP used. And damn if cool hardware just isn't a reward in itself sometimes. YMMV.


----------



## AlliumPorrum

Does this HA-2 also work with headphones with a microphone, i.e. can it be used when making calls also?


----------



## money4me247

alliumporrum said:


> Does this HA-2 also work with headphones with a microphone, i.e. can it be used when making calls also?


 
 no, there is no dac or amplifier on the market to my knowledge that will allow the headphone microphone to work when plugged in as you require the microphone cable to make contact with the 3.5mm jack on the phone.
  
 edit: if someone knows otherwise, please correct me, but I am pretty sure that microphone cables will universally not work if plugged into an amp or dac or amp/dac combo.


----------



## AlliumPorrum

money4me247 said:


> no, there is no dac or amplifier on the market to my knowledge that will allow the headphone microphone to work when plugged in as you require the microphone cable to make contact with the 3.5mm jack on the phone.
> 
> edit: if someone knows otherwise, please correct me, but I am pretty sure that microphone cables will universally not work if plugged into an amp or dac or amp/dac combo.


 
  
 That's a bit weird, since I think that these kind of a portable DACs are mostly used with phones. So does this mean that I should always carry another headset with microphone with me, and then if someone calls, take the DAC off, and put the mic headset in to the analog connector??


----------



## Goldenberg

I'm looking for a 30pin to USB cable to hook up my ipod touch and HA-2. What cable do you recommend? The ADL iD-30PA Apple 30 Pin iDock-to-USB A seems legit.


----------



## ClieOS

goldenberg said:


> I'm looking for a 30pin to USB cable to hook up my ipod touch and HA-2. What cable do you recommend? The ADL iD-30PA Apple 30 Pin iDock-to-USB A seems legit.


 
  
 I bought a very cheap one off eBay and it works out just fine.


----------



## dbdynsty25

alliumporrum said:


> That's a bit weird, since I think that these kind of a portable DACs are mostly used with phones. So does this mean that I should always carry another headset with microphone with me, and then if someone calls, take the DAC off, and put the mic headset in to the analog connector??


 
  
 Or you just use the headset w/ a mic in your amp, and if someone calls, unplug the AMP and plug the headset in directly to the phone.


----------



## AlliumPorrum

dbdynsty25 said:


> Or you just use the headset w/ a mic in your amp, and if someone calls, unplug the AMP and plug the headset in directly to the phone.


 
  
 That really sounds unbelievably stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Could some HA-2 owner please test this with some mobile phone headset etc...?


----------



## dbdynsty25

alliumporrum said:


> That really sounds unbelievably stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It doesn't work.  There's literally NO WAY for it to work.  There's no "input" on the headphone out jack on the HA-2.  How else would your voice get back to your phone?
  
 I wouldn't even attempt to use my headset through my HA-2 because logically, it cannot work.


----------



## AlliumPorrum

Damn, that's pretty much a show-stopper for me :=(
  
 I think could be easily done, either by adding a basic level AD- converter to the amp, or by making an analog pass-thru so that the amp would have a 3.5mm output which would be connected to the phone's mic jacket.
  
 But hey; if I use HA-2 for listening, could I at the same time use a separate mic connected to the iPhone's jacket?


----------



## Bananiq

Hi guys,
 Looking for portable DAC/AMP.
  
 since I don't want to wait for GeekOut V2+ till December, I wonder how Cayin C6 or C5DAC compares to HA2? Is it a day-night difference?


----------



## howdy

goldenberg said:


> I'm looking for a 30pin to USB cable to hook up my ipod touch and HA-2. What cable do you recommend? The ADL [COLOR=000000]iD-30PA [COLOR=000000]Apple 30 Pin iDock-to-USB A seems legit. [/COLOR][/COLOR]



If you live in the USA I will send you one brand new for free.


----------



## Goldenberg

howdy said:


> If you live in the USA I will send you one brand new for free.


 
 That's very generous of you. What kind of cable are we talking about, because I do have the regular 30pin to USB cable but I was wondering what you guys recommended.


----------



## rschoi75

goldenberg said:


> I'm looking for a 30pin to USB cable to hook up my ipod touch and HA-2. What cable do you recommend? The ADL iD-30PA Apple 30 Pin iDock-to-USB A seems legit.


 
  
 I really like this set. It comes with 3 short cables (micro usb, mini usb, and 30-pin) for $8 w/ free shipping if you have Amazon prime. You can use the micro usb cable to charge the HA-2 as well.
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003T5KXJQ/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1435271000&sr=1&keywords=30+pin+usb+short


----------



## howdy

goldenberg said:


> That's very generous of you. What kind of cable are we talking about, because I do have the regular 30pin to USB cable but I was wondering what you guys recommended.



Cable jive istubz. It works good with the IPod classic to HA2. I sold my classic so I have a couple of these.


----------



## RUMAY408

aladdinsane said:


> Ditto. I rarely use my BDP favoring digital as well.  But as their models now play in the digital world via various methods they offer additional utility especially with regard to DAC/DLNA capability. So at least I can convince myself they offer value based soley on their digital prowess regardless if BDP used. And damn if cool hardware just isn't a reward in itself sometimes. YMMV.


 
  
  


neo zuko said:


> Wow, I just realized the last time I used a disc player for music was 2005. It was a $1K Denon DVD / CD player (even then I was into convergence - it played CDs exceptionally well for the time). Was running a Nad 150 watt stereo amp and Von S. VR-1 speakers. Great sound. However since then I've been more into lossless ripping of CDs. My PS3 and PS4 handled the Blu-Rays.


 

 I'm using the OPPO-BDP105 for Hi Res FLAC/AIFF/and about anything else lossless, SACD, Blu-ray audio, stream audio and a high end CD player etc
  
  
 OPPO mentions Hibiki and Onkyo HF Player as lossless players for the HA-2 via IOS any thoughts about the best lossless player for IOS?


----------



## Goldenberg

howdy said:


> Cable jive istubz. It works good with the IPod classic to HA2. I sold my classic so I have a couple of these.


 
 That'd be great indeed, thank you. I'll send you my address via PM.


----------



## Goldenberg

rschoi75 said:


> I really like this set. It comes with 3 short cables (micro usb, mini usb, and 30-pin) for $8 w/ free shipping if you have Amazon prime. You can use the micro usb cable to charge the HA-2 as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003T5KXJQ/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1435271000&sr=1&keywords=30+pin+usb+short


 
 Thanks!


----------



## miceblue

In other news, I don't think it's a wise decision to put your personal shipping address in a public forum. XD


----------



## Goldenberg

I removed it thanks.


miceblue said:


> In other news, I don't think it's a wise decision to put your personal shipping address in a public forum. XD


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a brand new MacBook Pro 15-inch ... With both OS X and Windows 8.1 (soon to be 10) via boot camp. What is the best way to get this set up for music? I have the HA-2 and PM-3 but I'm going to see about other products too. Eventually get a full size headphone setup and speakers for movies.


----------



## money4me247

neo zuko said:


> I have a brand new MacBook Pro 15-inch ... With both OS X and Windows 8.1 (soon to be 10) via boot camp. What is the best way to get this set up for music? I have the HA-2 and PM-3 but I'm going to see about other products too. Eventually get a full size headphone setup and speakers for movies.


 
 laptop > via usb > oppo ha-2 > PM-3. done


----------



## Neo Zuko

Thats my portable setup, I need to plan the home system next


----------



## Ivabign

fzsrv said:


> I use the Kero Nomad Cable.
> http://www.amazon.com/Nomad-Cable-Apple-Certified-Lightning/dp/B00E9B8V5M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435117700&sr=8-2&keywords=kero+nomad
> 
> And Onkyo HF Player to play flac files on the iPhone 6.


 

 +1
  
 I originally bought this to use my iPhone with my CEntrance M8, but the M8 was pretty big - the Nomad Cable is really stubby and doesn't add a lot of length to the stack, so since there isn't a proper 90 degree solution, I am pleased with the Nomad's performance - and it is stable enough (IMO) to put the stack in my pocket, Lightning end first.


----------



## Alive08

Hi All, I'm a newby here. My HA-2 now is on the way to me and I'm wondering how good it will be with my HD650 (300 Ohm). Is its output power at 300 Ohm enough to drive them well?  Also planning to use it with Vsonic GR07 MKII.


----------



## immtbiker

Pretty soon that Lightning cable will be obsolete. All future products will be featuring USB-C like the Macbook.


----------



## TheChillburger

alive08 said:


> Hi All, I'm a newby here. My HA-2 now is on the way to me and I'm wondering how good it will be with my HD650 (300 Ohm). Is its output power at 300 Ohm enough to drive them well?  Also planning to use it with Vsonic GR07 MKII.




I have no problems driving my HD600 with my HA2 so you should be fine.


----------



## Alive08

thechillburger said:


> I have no problems driving my HD600 with my HA2 so you should be fine.


 
 Do you use it at the High gain mode?


----------



## TheChillburger

alive08 said:


> Do you use it at the High gain mode?




Nope, low gain gives me more than enough volume.


----------



## Neo Zuko

For the PM-3 which gain setting should I use on the HA-2?


----------



## Alive08

pm-3 have only 26 Ohm impedance and quite high sensitivity at 103 db, so i think the low gain is fine for them


----------



## Angular Mo

The headphone plug and the USB are on opposite sides of the HA-2 ?  Reminds me of my ancient HRT iStreamer.
  
 That must be a total PITA to carry inside one's trouser-pockets, or, in my case, the inside breast-pocket of a men's sport-jacket.
  
 Yeah, I know...you can get a right-angled cable for the headphone and have that on the bottom end as there is no, AFAIK, right-angled Lightning cable.
  
 Form factor and usability are very important to me.
  
 Any solutions? 
 (I admit to having read only the past ~10 pages.)


----------



## Ivabign

angular mo said:


> The headphone plug and the USB are on opposite sides of the HA-2 ?  Reminds me of my ancient HRT iStreamer.
> 
> *That must be a total PITA to carry inside one's trouser-pockets*, or, in my case, the inside breast-pocket of a men's sport-jacket.
> 
> ...


 
 Honestly with the stubby USB/Lightning cable I am now using, it isn't a huge bother to put in a pocket USB side first - and the size is perfect to mate with my iPhone 6 in its case....
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Uh oh - you can see the Hot Wheels on my desk in the last picture


----------



## Neo Zuko

My one user issue so far is that the iPhone 6+ is so much bigger than the HA-2 that the stack is less than ideal for the rubber band placement. I think there should be a bigger HA-2 with more battery inside to stack better with 5.5" phones that are all the rage today, plus be of more use charging your phone, etc.

A center plate with another set of rubber bands would also work. Then the two items can mount at different points separately to the center plate.


----------



## howdy

neo zuko said:


> My one user issue so far is that the iPhone 6+ is so much bigger than the HA-2 that the stack is less than ideal for the rubber band placement. I think there should be a bigger HA-2 with more battery inside to stack better with 5.5" phones that are all the rage today, plus be of more use charging your phone, etc.
> 
> A center plate with another set of rubber bands would also work. Then the two items can mount at different points separately to the center plate.



You should get the IPod touch 5g with it, fits perfect and is really slim and light. And you get your phone back.


----------



## SteveNZ

alive08 said:


> pm-3 have only 26 Ohm impedance and quite high sensitivity at 103 db, so i think the low gain is fine for them


 
 I have the HA-2/PM-3 combo and they work great. No need for high-gain mode at all.


----------



## alerma

I've found interesting information about HA-2 on OPPO Japanese site. There is a product feature description that seems missing in US variant on US OPPO site. According to the description (Google translated) HA-2 has TRRS output connector and uses separated grounds design, similar to ZX2 and Hifiman. 
  
 The original link: http://www.oppodigital.jp/products/headphone-amp/ha-2/
  


> *[size=15.0799999237061px]Stereo headphone output which adopted the GND separate design[/size]* Traditional portable audio equipment, deterioration of channel separation could not be avoided due to the commonality of Lch and Rch of GND of the headphone output (ground). Stereo headphone output of HA-2 will be to adopt a design that was completely separate the GND in the left and right up to the jack part of the four-pole type from the amplifier circuit (※), we are held down by thorough deterioration of channel separation . As a result, we have achieved a wide sound field reproduction is not only clearer localization.Also is possible GND separate drive in combination with PM-3, which has become a GND separate design.
> 
> ※ 3-pole plug of the earphones, there is no hindrance to operate even use our headphones. Earphone of 4-pole plug in the case to take advantage of the GND separate design, please use headphones. Pin assignment, please refer to the following image.


 
  
 The another article in Japanese has a lot of talking in great details about advantages of separated grounds design, see it here (use google translation): http://www.phileweb.com/review/article/201505/13/1626.html
  
 In addition the article has some valuable information about internals of HA-2, see below (google translated):
  


> TI's op amp to headphone amplifier "OPA1602", as well as constitute a differential amplifier circuit using a "OPA1662". In addition it has the company's headphone amplifier IC and "TPA6120" and analog amplifier design for mounting a class AB current amplification transistor. By using a part which has been sorted while achieving a compare match to the output stage, and is thoroughly care both power and quality of the output signal.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks alerma!
  
 This is very interesting stuff, but it immediately begs the question:
  
 If Oppo designed both the HA-2 and PM-3 with TRRS jacks instead of TRS jacks, why aren't they offering TRRS-to-TRRS cables for the PM-3?
  
 It's especially curious, given this glowing account of the benefits of using a TRRS-to-TRRS cable:
  
  Quoting page 4 of the Google-translated article at http://www.phileweb.com/review/article/201505/13/1626.html:
  


> Headphone PM-3 is, when combined with HA-2, corresponding to the "4-pole ground isolated output" using the adopted cable 4-pole stereo mini terminal. Replacement cable that comes included with the PM-3 thing of the three-pole type, but this time the top of the cooperation in OPPO Digital Japan to deal with the product of OPPO, and OR ANTICIPATED your prototype of the four-pole ground isolation cable for PH-3 Te, and I had the opportunity to be able to listen to the sound with special 4-pole ground isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why would Oppo Digital not offer a TRRS-to-TRRS cable as a PM-3 option for those who also have the HA-2?
  
 Could it be that it doesn't really offer any audible benefits? 
  




  
 We have no evidence that the HA-2 offers more power when running with a TRRS-to-TRRS cable to the PM-3.  In my opinion, unless the amp actually produces more power to each channel with balanced output, as is the case with the HA-1 or a portable like the iBasso PB2, there are no audible benefits - and even then, the headphones must be_ sufficiently inefficient_ to actually enjoy the greater dynamics and bass control that accompany an increase in power.  If unbalanced operation supplies _sufficient_ power for an efficient headphone, it's unlikely you'll hear any benefit by going to balanced cables with an amp that offers more power when doing so. There's even less likelihood of enjoying audible benefits if the amp offers no increase in power with balanced output vs. unbalanced.
  
 For more on my opinion of balanced operation, see: http://tinyurl.com/paxte3t 
  
 Mike


----------



## alerma

I am not sure why OPPO doesn't offer a TRRS-TRRS audio cable for PM-3, maybe because these cables can be bought cheap on internet? BTW, OPPO also doesn't offer balanced cables for PM-3... I personally don't think that separated grounds design is a gimmick. The same design is used in ZX2, so there should be a reason. As I heard, the separated grounds design has all advantages of a balanced design except a doubled voltage sweep. You should hear a better sound stage and separation...


----------



## gerelmx1986

alerma said:


> I've found interesting information about HA-2 on OPPO Japanese site. There is a product feature description that seems missing in US variant on US OPPO site. According to the description (Google translated) HA-2 has TRRS output connector and uses separated grounds design, similar to ZX2 and Hifiman.
> 
> The original link: http://www.oppodigital.jp/products/headphone-amp/ha-2/
> 
> ...


 

 Hope is not a special model for Oppo japan, you know like sony does sometimes


----------



## Smarty-pants

gerelmx1986 said:


> Hope is not a special model for Oppo japan, you know like sony does sometimes


 

 There is no difference between any of the Oppo HA-2 models sold around the world. They are all the same.


----------



## Smarty-pants

zilch0md said:


> Why would Oppo Digital not offer a TRRS-to-TRRS cable as a PM-3 option for those who also have the HA-2?
> 
> *Could it be that it doesn't really offer any audible benefits?*


 

 ...or at least not enough of a difference that they would want to promote it as being better?
 I haven't heard balanced vs unbalanced in the PM-3, but people like to believe there is a big difference when they do the work
 and spend the money to convert over to the balanced setup with the PM-3.
 Kind of like cleaning and waxing your car makes it feel like it runs and drives better.
 Not trying to mock those who have done it, to each their own and I'm sure it's fun to do these things,
 and again gain I haven't heard it both ways, but Oppo's decision not to promote the PM-3 as a balanced capable headphone
 has to have some logical basis for being, and I think that negligible difference, or no difference, is probably the answer.


----------



## alerma

At least on their Japanese site OPPO advertises PM-3 as having separated grounds design "*providing a clearer localization and wider sound reproduction."*
  
  


> *[size=15.0799999237061px]Adopted GND separate design corresponding to the 4-pole input[/size]* *Stereo mini-jack end of the PM-3 is adopted GND separate design* that separates the left and right of GND (ground) (※). Not only corresponds to the headphone of BTL (balance) drive, it can GND separate drive in combination with HA-2. 4-pole output capable player, it is possible to use a portable headphone amplifier, to improve channel separation, *providing a clearer localization and wider sound reproduction.*
> 
> ※ the 3-pole plug of cable use our does not have trouble with the operation. Please use the cable of the 4-pole plug in the case to take advantage of the GND separate design. Pin assignment, please refer to the following image.


----------



## gerelmx1986

smarty-pants said:


> There is no difference between any of the Oppo HA-2 models sold around the world. They are all the same.


 
 Glad to know now the tricky part comes into play. I received a balanced audio cable from some Z5's from a canadian head.fier and i gave him for exchange my european smarthphone cable that csme with my XBA-H3's.
  
 The balanced cable has two separate TRS plugs, one for right and one for left. so is there an adapter that has two female input jacks TRS and a male TRRS pin to use with my HA-2? you know like those belkin headphone splitters. e.g to convert from two separate connections to one 4-pole


----------



## alerma

gerelmx1986 said:


> Glad to know now the tricky part comes into play. I received a balanced audio cable from some Z5's from a canadian head.fier and i gave him for exchange my european smarthphone cable that csme with my XBA-H3's.
> 
> The balanced cable has two separate TRS plugs, one for right and one for left. so is there an adapter that has two female input jacks TRS and a male TRRS pin to use with my HA-2? you know like those belkin headphone splitters. e.g to convert from two separate connections to one 4-pole


 
  
 I also would like to know if such an adapter exists. I saw some splitters from TRRS male into 2 TRS females, one for stereo and another one for mic, but I believe they have different wiring.


----------



## miceblue

How can you have more than 1 ground reference in a circuit anyway?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oppo told me that the extra ground in the headphones and amps was there to tick that marketing box, because they could, because the competition does it. Sound quality doesn't seem to be a real issue with the older method.


----------



## money4me247

neo zuko said:


> Oppo told me that the extra ground in the headphones and amps was there to tick that marketing box, because they could, because the competition does it. Sound quality doesn't seem to be a real issue with the older method.




basically this. i think they probably made it initially thinking about selling balanced cables, but then decided that it wasn't worth it. the oppo spokesperson here basically said as much.

also, people interested in fancy cables generally prefer to buy from the esoteric cable brands anyway.


----------



## Neo Zuko

However the jacks are ready for it if you want to use a balanced amp for extra power. Which is nice, but the power requirements are ready so low on this headphone.


----------



## ClieOS

HA-2 is definitely not a balanced design, given it only has one TPA6120A2 on the output stage (you need two for balanced audio). I think the TRRS, if it isn't internally shorted for ground, is most likely has two separated sink circuit for left/right ground.This is not actually balanced output, but might improves stereo crosstalk and power output a bit, though unlikely to the level of balanced output.


----------



## miceblue

clieos said:


> I think the TRRS, if it isn't internally shorted for ground, is most likely has two separated sink circuit for left/right ground.



I don't think anyone said the HA-2 is balanced/uses differential signaling. : p

So are you suggesting the HA-2's PCB has two ground layers/floating ground connections? I haven't heard of that before but I guess it's possible.


----------



## SmilinKev

Spent the last several hours reading this entire thread. Just wanted to mention a few things:

1. THANK YOU to all who contributed to this discussion! I have learned a lot about the HA-2 and a wealth of related topics and equipment.
2. I've ordered the Ha-2 to pair with my iPhone 6+. Should be here in 4-5 days.
3. I'm going to try a variety of music genres with the HA-2 and, in addition, assess how well it pairs with the kind of mid-fi on-ear headphones I reach for when going "portable": Sennheiser HD 239, Skullcandy Grind, Beats Solo 2, V Moda XS, and Sennheiser Urbanite. I didn't see any of these sorts of pairings mentioned in this thread, so I'll post a brief summary about what I discover. I love my Shure 1540s and my Etymotic ER4s, but they aren't going to get tossed into my backpack or hung around my neck when I'm out and about!
4. Again, THANK YOU for all the info and insights. And, as always, I take full and final responsibility for the damage you . . . uh, um, er . . . the damage I have done to my wallet.

Keep listenin' and keep smilin'!


----------



## ClieOS

miceblue said:


> I don't think anyone said the HA-2 is balanced/uses differential signaling. : p
> 
> So are you suggesting the HA-2's PCB has two ground layers/floating ground connections? I haven't heard of that before but I guess it's possible.


 
  
 That's the only explanation for 'isolated' ground for both channel, _*IF*_ that's the case. Active ground isn't a new idea of its own, but it usually means a shared active ground. Haven't really come across any dual active ground amp myself, but I guess it kind of takes the idea of shared active ground to the next level.
  
 Again, not saying in 100% that's the case for HA-2 - just that it is one of the way to implement dual isolated ground


----------



## miceblue

clieos said:


> That's the only explanation for 'isolated' ground for both channel, _*IF*_ that's the case. Active ground isn't a new idea of its own, but it usually means a shared active ground. Haven't really come across any dual active ground amp myself, but I guess it kind of takes the idea of shared active ground to the next level.
> 
> Again, not saying in 100% that's the case for HA-2 - just that it is one of the way to implement dual isolated ground



Ah I see. I was talking to an electrical engineering-oriented friend and he mentioned that it could mean two ground PCB layers (although I really see no reason to do this because multi-layered PCBs get expensive and having two separate ground layers would be cost ineffective), a single ground layer is shared but there are two traces from the TRRS jack instead of one for a TRS jack, or there are two circuits within the HA-2 for a separated configuration (I don't think this is the case either for the same cost limitations as mentioned).


----------



## Ivabign

gridiron said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread and I'm at a crossroads, so I figured i'd ask my question here and see if I can get direct feedback vs trying to mull everyone else's opinions over.
> 
> ...


 

 I know you asked this a while ago - but I get zero hiss with my V6S and my V8 - I mean I can tell when the amp switches on, but that is because I'm smart. But for all intents and purposes (and porpoises in tents) it is silent. Not a problem with my 1964 Ears CIEMs - haven't mucked about with all my IEMs - but I will....


----------



## TheChillburger

ivabign said:


> I know you asked this a while ago - but I get zero hiss with my V6S and my V8 - I mean I can tell when the amp switches on, but that is because I'm smart. But for all intents and purposes (and porpoises in tents) it is silent. Not a problem with my 1964 Ears CIEMs - haven't mucked about with all my IEMs - but I will....




Wish I could say the same about my IM02 :/


----------



## ClieOS

miceblue said:


> Ah I see. I was talking to an electrical engineering-oriented friend and he mentioned that it could mean two ground PCB layers (although I really see no reason to do this because multi-layered PCBs get expensive and having two separate ground layers would be cost ineffective), a single ground layer is shared but there are two traces from the TRRS jack instead of one for a TRS jack, or there are two circuits within the HA-2 for a separated configuration (I don't think this is the case either for the same cost limitations as mentioned).


 
  
 Using two ground PCB layer doesn't means two separated ground channels though. It usually is done to isolate one active signal path from another, like two slice of cheese separating three pieces of beer patties, but the ground planes are usually shared. Plus, this is usually done to isolate RF, not audio range though. If you look at PC's video card, 7~9 layers are pretty common. But for audio purpose, you'll use multi-layer PCB mainly to save space, but not as much for isolating interference or even improving SQ. Pretty sure HA-2 has multi-layer PCB just because how tight the internal components are (I have seen the internal picture), but dual isolated ground will be all together a different beast.


----------



## money4me247

correct me if I am wrong, but from my understanding, 'balanced' can either be used to refer to bridged designs (aka there are x2 of the circuitry) or balanced impedance of each line respective to ground that allows for common mode rejection (both at input & output). I don't think the HA-2 will really fall under either of those two categories, but I am not an expert on this particular topic. I recall @Steve Eddy explaining these concepts quite well & he can correct me if I misspoke.


----------



## ClieOS

money4me247 said:


> correct me if I am wrong, but from my understanding, 'balanced' can either be used to refer to bridged designs (aka there are x2 of the circuitry) or balanced impedance of each line respective to ground that allows for common mode rejection (both at input & output). I don't think the HA-2 will really fall under either of those two categories, but I am not an expert on this particular topic. I recall @Steve Eddy explaining these concepts quite well & he can correct me if I misspoke.


 
  
 I believe @Steve Eddy was explaining the misuse of the word 'balanced' in headphone word vs. the rest of the audio world. That'll be a discussion of semantics and Steve isn't wrong about it, but it is so widely used and accepted at this point that there isn't much of a point to insist on being semantically correct, as long as we all understand what we are talking about... and you are right, HA-2 should neither be bridged nor balanced, as far as we know.


----------



## Steve Eddy

money4me247 said:


> correct me if I am wrong, but from my understanding, 'balanced' can either be used to refer to bridged designs (aka there are x2 of the circuitry) or balanced impedance of each line respective to ground that allows for common mode rejection (both at input & output). I don't think the HA-2 will really fall under either of those two categories, but I am not an expert on this particular topic. I recall @Steve Eddy
> explaining these concepts quite well & he can correct me if I misspoke.




Very good, Grasshopper. 

I'm pretty sure that Oppo is using a TRRS plug/jack simply to avoid the common ground contact resistance that's inherent with a TRS plug/jack combo. Nothing more, nothing less. The left and right signal grounds on the jack are combined internally and that connection will have a lower resistance than a mechanical contact and technically reduce crosstalk.

Personally I think the crosstalk issue has been blown out of all proportion and is little more than an unhealthy obsession with a technical specification as has too often been the case in audiophilia. 

I doubt the crosstalk due the common ground contact resistance would even be audible under typical listening conditions. And then of course you have capacitive and inductive coupling within the cable itself, though I have seen some extremists use completely separate left and right cables on their headphone to avoid this.

And if crosstalk was the Bogey Man it has been made out to be by some, people would be ditching their PM-1s and PM-2s in favor of the PM-3. Because as far as I'm aware, both the PM-1 and PM-2 are open back headphones. That means crosstalk. The PM-3 is closed back and a lot less crosstalk.

And even though I can enjoy music using headphones, nothing for me beats a good pair of loudspeakers. You want to talk about crosstalk? Just turn the balance control over to one channel and put your finger in the opposite ear. Not a lot of difference, is there? If crosstalk were so bad, loudspeakers would be unlistenable, but I'll take a good pair of loudspeakers over the best pair of headphones any day of the week.

So just use a TRS plug and don't get all neurotic about a largely meaningless technical specification. 

se


----------



## Neo Zuko

All I want to know is if I buy a balanced headphone amp later can I use the PM-3 in balanced mode with custom cables.


----------



## miceblue

neo zuko said:


> All I want to know is if I buy a balanced headphone amp later can I use the PM-3 in balanced mode with custom cables.



Yes. You just need a TRRS jack that goes into the PM-3 and it can be terminated with another TRRS end, or XLR.


----------



## Steve Eddy

miceblue said:


> Yes. You just need a TRRS jack that goes into the PM-3 and it can be terminated with another TRRS end, or XLR.




Wait, what? The PM-3 is single entry, no? Or can it accommodate both TRS and TRRS?

se


----------



## miceblue

It can accommodate TRRS jacks.

Just make sure the connection is:
T = L+
R = R+
R = L-
S = R-


----------



## Steve Eddy

miceblue said:


> It can accommodate TRRS jacks.
> 
> Just make sure the connection is:
> T = L+
> ...




Gotcha. Ok, makes sense.

Thanks!

se


----------



## alerma

Here we go, the internals of HA-2 (re-posted from post76.com). Very nice layout IMO.


----------



## Ivabign

Got a bunch of these cases for some amps and cables and miscellaneous gear - cheap!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251373812619?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## mandrake50

Will the HA-2 fit in one of those? I see dimensions listed for the item you linked, but it does not say whether it is internal or external dimensions. Based on one I have that barely fits, at least 5.5 inches (about 140 mm) in length inside is required and around 3.5 inches (89 mm) in width. The problem on the cases that I have, (which look quite a bit like the ones you linked) is that the corners are not really square. This means a bit more in length and width is needed to get the corners of the HA-2 into the case.


----------



## Ivabign

mandrake50 said:


> Will the HA-2 fit in one of those? I see dimensions listed for the item you linked, but it does not say whether it is internal or external dimensions. Based on one I have that barely fits, at least 5.5 inches (about 140 mm) in length inside is required and around 3.5 inches (89 mm) in width. The problem on the cases that I have, (which look quite a bit like the ones you linked) is that the corners are not really square. This means a bit more in length and width is needed to get the corners of the HA-2 into the case.


 

 I bought six of them (5% off!) - I don't have 6 HA-2's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - I was thinking it looked like the previously linked one and it wasn't too much of a financial commitment - and I wanted something like these for some of my cables - so if it fits, great - but if not, they can be re-purposed. I'll let the thread know when it arrives (I'm thinking my new Theorem 720 will fit though....)


----------



## SlickSteiner

alerma said:


> Here we go, the internals of HA-2 (re-posted from post76.com). Very nice layout IMO.


 

 DAT CIRCUITRY IS A SIGHT TO BEHOLD!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Nice and tight like an Asus ROG Motherboard.


----------



## mandrake50

slicksteiner said:


> DAT CIRCUITRY IS A SIGHT TO BEHOLD!


 

 In my experience, going back to their first product that was widely available, the BDP-83 (which I still use) they have done things right.
 From engineering to fab, to customer service... to after sales support (firmware) all first class. The HA-2 is yet another example of this!


----------



## m usicguy

i have a ha-2.  My usb input is very touchy.  One little touch and i loose connection.  Is there really a difference in usb cables.  Like some have better contacts to insure better connections or is this just the nature of a portable dad with usb.  ie.  its meant to be laid on a desk and not touch?
  
 Im very happy with the sound it gives.   It beat the internal dad on my pc and mac.  Using mod q701 and alpha's.
  
 musicguy


----------



## rschoi75

mandrake50 said:


> Will the HA-2 fit in one of those? I see dimensions listed for the item you linked, but it does not say whether it is internal or external dimensions. Based on one I have that barely fits, at least 5.5 inches (about 140 mm) in length inside is required and around 3.5 inches (89 mm) in width. The problem on the cases that I have, (which look quite a bit like the ones you linked) is that the corners are not really square. This means a bit more in length and width is needed to get the corners of the HA-2 into the case.


 
  
 These should work well based on the HA-2 dimensions: 
 http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-QHDC-101-Portable-Drive/dp/B003WUBIZQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1435895728&sr=8-4&keywords=hard+drive+case
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Logic-DL-64-Portable-Carrying/dp/B003VVH8Y6/ref=pd_sim_147_10?ie=UTF8&refRID=0NAZAPBCFH0F5HQNQ61X
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Shock-Aluminium-Protecitve-Essential-Anniversary/dp/B00KR0ZCD8/ref=pd_sim_147_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CXBJFR65WZSZ87VE9Y5
  
  
 I actually use the Amazon basics small electronics case. It's definitely larger, which allows me to bring some iem's in their own case, power supply, and some misc cables. 
 http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Universal-Travel-Electronics-Accessories/dp/B002VPE1QG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435896224&sr=1-1&keywords=amazon+basics+case


----------



## howdy

m usicguy said:


> i have a ha-2.  My usb input is very touchy.  One little touch and i loose connection.  Is there really a difference in usb cables.  Like some have better contacts to insure better connections or is this just the nature of a portable dad with usb.  ie.  its meant to be laid on a desk and not touch?
> 
> Im very happy with the sound it gives.   It beat the internal dad on my pc and mac.  Using mod q701 and alpha's.
> 
> musicguy



I thought that to but it ended up being my iPhone. I bought an iPod touch 5g and all is good. FYI to anyone with an IPhone 5 or newer when you have issues with it charging or disconnecting there is a bunch of pocket lint in the bottom of the port. I took mine under a microscope and saw some so I modified a plastic q-tip so that it would fit down in there, plastic end in not the swab end, and moved it and dug around and I was blown away who much was in there. The apple store is charging $230 to put in a new one when all that is needed is a cleaning.


----------



## rickydenim

Not sure if it's been mentioned but just thought I'd chime in and say that I got a replacement OTG cable from the Aus supplier for my HA-2 as one of the ends snapped when trying to put it into my bag. I've noticed that it now connects much stronger to my Note 4 and I have to pull quite hard to pull it out where as the original just fell out sometimes. Nice improvement! Although it cost me $45.


----------



## Happytalk

Folks, are there any devices that are just used for file transport, no headphone out?


----------



## qsk78

Coming back to Chinese cables from Music Heaven for Sony NWZ A10 Series. Now I know two persons who bought these cables and they don’t work.

 From the other hand there are three more people who could manage the connection successfully. I personally had two of them and they both were working fine.
 All cables look similar but some of them work and some of them don’t. We could not understand the reason yet..
 Different versions of the HA-2?


----------



## zilch0md

qsk78 said:


> Coming back to Chinese cables from Music Heaven for Sony NWZ A10 Series. Now I know two persons who bought these cables and the don’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you provide links, please?

Thanks!


----------



## qsk78

zilch0md said:


> Can you provide links, please?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 These people are from Russian forum http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=144932&page=6
  
 This particular cable works http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=144932&p=1652887&viewfull=1#post1652887
  
 Or you are talking about the link to anything else?


----------



## Alive08

I'm one of those persons who's cable does not work. My OPPO HA-2 was bougth in the US and delivered to Russia by a friend of mine. It's working ok with my laptop and smartphone but i could not manage to play Sony A15 digital output via HA-2 using the MH-LD113 cable. My OPPO's firmware version is 6.74


----------



## SlickSteiner

Can anyone provide the Oppo HA-2 Technical Specifications (THD, Frequency Response, Noise, etc..) ?


----------



## Alive08

https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx - see the "Specifications" section


----------



## gerelmx1986

alive08 said:


> I'm one of those persons who's cable does not work. My OPPO HA-2 was bougth in the US and delivered to Russia by a friend of mine. It's working ok with my laptop and smartphone but i could not manage to play Sony A15 digital output via HA-2 using the MH-LD113 cable. My OPPO's firmware version is 6.74


where do you check the firmware version of the oppo I am using Windows thanks


----------



## ClieOS

qsk78 said:


> ... All cables look similar but some of them work and some of them don’t. We could not understand the reason yet..
> Different versions of the HA-2?


 
  
 Doubt that.
  
 I cracked open my MusicHeaven cable (which as I have reported, doesn't work with A15 and HA-2) and have a look inside, noticed the microUSB side isn't wired correctly as pin 4 and 5 are not connected. They are needed to trigger OTG mode. Also look inside the Amazon cable Oppo has referred (which works), and noticed the pin 4 and 5 are connected with a tiny resistor. I'll guess that is the key to why HA-2 will work with the Amazon cable but not (some of) the MusicHeaven cable. It might just because someone in MusicHeaven's factory is being careless and missed some of the component. If that's the case, that is really bad workmanship.
  
 I already located the Amazon cable original manufacturer''s Taobao store and ordered a second cable from them, should be here in 2~3 days. It is half the price of MusicHeaven cable and much cheaper than ordering from Amazon. Will report back how it goes and I reckon it is a far better deal to order it from Taobao than Amazon, and at least can be sure it will work.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

howdy said:


> I thought that to but it ended up being my iPhone. I bought an iPod touch 5g and all is good. FYI to anyone with an IPhone 5 or newer when you have issues with it charging or disconnecting there is a bunch of pocket lint in the bottom of the port. I took mine under a microscope and saw some so I modified a plastic q-tip so that it would fit down in there, plastic end in not the swab end, and moved it and dug around and I was blown away who much was in there. The apple store is charging $230 to put in a new one when all that is needed is a cleaning.


 
 I commend your DIY spirit but I have the best luck cleaning lint out of lightning ports with static-free wire brushes (like this http://www.amazon.com/Round-Handle-Shaped-Static-Conductive/dp/B00AH8C8IC/ref=sr_1_9?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1436209881&sr=1-9) and compressed air. A clean lightning port goes along way with keeping the dac connected when there's a little stress on the cable.


----------



## Happytalk

Has anyone tried these for stylus cleaning?


----------



## howdy

infinity knives said:


> I commend your DIY spirit but I have the best luck cleaning lint out of lightning ports with static-free wire brushes (like this http://www.amazon.com/Round-Handle-Shaped-Static-Conductive/dp/B00AH8C8IC/ref=sr_1_9?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1436209881&sr=1-9) and compressed air. A clean lightning port goes along way with keeping the dac connected when there's a little stress on the cable.



Yeah that looks like it will work great to. It's the Machinist in me to modify and or make something. I showed a friend at work how to and there was enough lint in the port to crochet a blanket.


----------



## SteveNZ

happytalk said:


> Folks, are there any devices that are just used for file transport, no headphone out?


 
  
 Like a USB drive?


----------



## gerelmx1986

stevenz said:


> happytalk said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, are there any devices that are just used for file transport, no headphone out?
> ...


 

 Errno is not an USB drive, he's referring to a device that can decode the data file and send the raw PCM bits over a link (usually a  cable) to the HA-2 DAC


----------



## Alive08

gerelmx1986 said:


> where do you check the firmware version of the oppo I am using Windows thanks


 
 In the system tray you can find the "Oppo USB Audio Control Panel" icon. Open the panel and navigate to "Info" tab.
 .


----------



## qsk78

clieos said:


> I already located the Amazon cable original manufacturer''s Taobao store and ordered a second cable from them, should be here in 2~3 days. It is half the price of MusicHeaven cable and much cheaper than ordering from Amazon. Will report back how it goes and I reckon it is a far better deal to order it from Taobao than Amazon, and at least can be sure it will work.


 
 I'm also waiting for the cable from Amazon recommended by Oppo. The problem is that the delivery time is not that fast to Russia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (unless you choose DHL or Fedex)
 Anyway, my ha-2 was sold out recently but I still can use the cable with another DAC/amp.


----------



## Alive08

I have ordered one from taobao too. Hope it will do the job.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Sad, I just realized I can't use a Mophie iPhone 6 Plus Space Pack case with the Oppo HA-2.

Also, how does the HA-2 compare to Sony's $1,000 PHA-3? Seems like Oppo got a lot of quality done at a mere $300.


----------



## Alive08

clieos said:


> Doubt that.
> 
> I cracked open my MusicHeaven cable (which as I have reported, doesn't work with A15 and HA-2) and have a look inside, noticed the microUSB side isn't wired correctly as pin 4 and 5 are not connected. They are needed to trigger OTG mode. Also look inside the Amazon cable Oppo has referred (which works), and noticed the pin 4 and 5 are connected with a tiny resistor. I'll guess that is the key to why HA-2 will work with the Amazon cable but not (some of) the MusicHeaven cable. It might just because someone in MusicHeaven's factory is being careless and missed some of the component. If that's the case, that is really bad workmanship.
> 
> I already located the Amazon cable original manufacturer''s Taobao store and ordered a second cable from them, should be here in 2~3 days. It is half the price of MusicHeaven cable and much cheaper than ordering from Amazon. Will report back how it goes and I reckon it is a far better deal to order it from Taobao than Amazon, and at least can be sure it will work.


 
  
 According to USB specification when the OTG mode is used pins 4 and 5 must be connected at the *host's* side. In our case A-15 is the host device, right? If so, the connection of 4 and 5 pins at the OPPO side (USB) is not necessary. Am I wrong?


----------



## qsk78

neo zuko said:


> Sad, I just realized I can't use a Mophie iPhone 6 Plus Space Pack case with the Oppo HA-2.
> 
> Also, how does the HA-2 compare to Sony's $1,000 PHA-3? Seems like Oppo got a lot of quality done at a mere $300.


 
 I have had both. PHA-3 in the balanced mode is unbeatable to my ears but in comparison with the unbalanced I would prefer Oppo but it will also depend on your headphones. Oppo will have more power vs single out put of the pha-3.


----------



## Neo Zuko

qsk78 said:


> I have had both. PHA-3 in the balanced mode is unbeatable to my ears but in comparison with the unbalanced I would prefer Oppo but it will also depend on your headphones. Oppo will have more power vs single out put of the pha-3.




Perfect!! I have no interest in balanced amped PM-3's at the moment anyway. Not for $700 more plus custom cables anyway. And there is the often mentioned HA-2 synergy with the PM-3.


----------



## ClieOS

alive08 said:


> According to USB specification when the OTG mode is used pins 4 and 5 must be connected at the *host's* side. In our case A-15 is the host device, right? If so, the connection of 4 and 5 pins at the OPPO side (USB) is not necessary. Am I wrong?


 
  
 If they are standard USB implementation, then perhaps that'll be the case. But neither A15 nor HA-2 is exactly fully USB compliance. According to Oppo, shorting Pin 4 and 5 stop HA-2 from drawing power from the microUSB port, which is probably how they have programed the XMOS USB controller to tell whether it is connected to a PC or an OTG Host.
  
 Here is the HA-2's OTG cable should look like, as confirmed by Oppo.


----------



## MrMoose0987

So, a coworker introduced me to the Oppo PM3. I fell in love, and decided to start using them as both my work phones and my portable phones (previously, I used a combo of Beyer DT770 for work and Thinksound on1 or RHA MA750 for portable).
  
 That said, I'm trying to figure out if I should pick up a portable amp/dac for use with my phone. Currently a Nexus 6, but will likely be back to an iPhone 6s or the 2015 Nexus 5 when it releases (depending on how Project Fi goes). Anyways, my question for those of you with the HA2 and PM3 -- would this combo work well for both portable AND work use? Source at work is a 13 inch Retina Macbook, and I'm currently using a basic Schiit stack (OG Magni Modi, non-Uber). The debate for me is that, if I get the HA-2, would I be safe in selling off the Schiit stack and using the HA-2 both at work and when traveling? Or is the HA2 not going to hold a candle to the stack?
  
 Sorry if this is a stupid question -- I'm just seeing a mention of synergy between the PM3 and HA-2 and wondering if this setup may be worth it.


----------



## mandrake50

alive08 said:


> According to USB specification when the OTG mode is used pins 4 and 5 must be connected at the *host's* side. In our case A-15 is the host device, right? If so, the connection of 4 and 5 pins at the OPPO side (USB) is not necessary. Am I wrong?


 
 According to the pin out for the Oppo USB cable posted by Money earlier, both sides have pin 4 and 5 shorted. This is the only configuration that I have tried that keeps the HA-2 from pulling power from the host. I have no experience with the Sony cable though.


----------



## gerelmx1986

alive08 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > where do you check the firmware version of the oppo I am using Windows thanks
> ...


thanks


----------



## Charlie Norwood

mrmoose0987 said:


> So, a coworker introduced me to the Oppo PM3. I fell in love, and decided to start using them as both my work phones and my portable phones (previously, I used a combo of Beyer DT770 for work and Thinksound on1 or RHA MA750 for portable).
> 
> That said, I'm trying to figure out if I should pick up a portable amp/dac for use with my phone. Currently a Nexus 6, but will likely be back to an iPhone 6s or the 2015 Nexus 5 when it releases (depending on how Project Fi goes). Anyways, my question for those of you with the HA2 and PM3 -- would this combo work well for both portable AND work use? Source at work is a 13 inch Retina Macbook, and I'm currently using a basic Schiit stack (OG Magni Modi, non-Uber). The debate for me is that, if I get the HA-2, would I be safe in selling off the Schiit stack and using the HA-2 both at work and when traveling? Or is the HA2 not going to hold a candle to the stack?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question -- I'm just seeing a mention of synergy between the PM3 and HA-2 and wondering if this setup may be worth it.


 
 It's not even really worth debating, get the ha-2, you won't be disappointed. I use it commuting, I use it at home, I use it as a usb-dac from my macbook pro at work. It's great with the PM-3, and if you roll with high gain you can actually get some really nice sub bass. I think the pm-3 sound good straight out of my iphone6 as well, but definitely step up a level with an amp. I also really like how they sound with the cayin c5, it's warmer than the ha-2 so depending on the sound you're going for is also a good match. I haven't head the new cayin dac/amps yet but I'd imagine they are pretty nice. Hard to beat the ha-2 on build quality and features at its price too. 
  
 I haven't heard the schiit stack so couldn't compare sound quality but power wise the ha-2 isn't really going to stand up against the magni... And personally the pm-3 are basically the only full size cans I use the ha-2 with, I'm usually using iem's with the ha-2 for commuting and work as pm-3's don't isolate 100% as I listen loud. So the ha-2 is worth it but i'd keep the schiit stack for any high ohm headphones.


----------



## MrMoose0987

infinity knives said:


> It's not even really worth debating, get the ha-2, you won't be disappointed. I use it commuting, I use it at home, I use it as a usb-dac from my macbook pro at work. It's great with the PM-3, and if you roll with high gain you can actually get some really nice sub bass. I think the pm-3 sound good straight out of my iphone6 as well, but definitely step up a level with an amp. I also really like how they sound with the cayin c5, it's warmer than the ha-2 so depending on the sound you're going for is also a good match. I haven't head the new cayin dac/amps yet but I'd imagine they are pretty nice. Hard to beat the ha-2 on build quality and features at its price too.
> 
> I haven't heard the schiit stack so couldn't compare sound quality but power wise the ha-2 isn't really going to stand up against the magni... And personally the pm-3 are basically the only full size cans I use the ha-2 with, I'm usually using iem's with the ha-2 for commuting and work as pm-3's don't isolate 100% as I listen loud. So the ha-2 is worth it but i'd keep the schiit stack for any high ohm headphones.


 
 Thanks for your reply!
  
 I actually have two Schiit stacks. One at work, one at home (the Modi at home is the optical one instead of the USB one). The one here at work was just to drive, at first, a pair of Alpha Dogs. I've sold those off, though.
  
 Since the PM3 is going to be my primary work phone and travel phone, I'll probably sell off the stack and get the ha-2. The HA-2 will be dedicated to the PM-3 pretty much, though I may occasionally use a pair of RHA MA750 with it (which shouldn't be a problem). Also nice is that I could use the shorter android cable here at work with the HA-2, which I can't do with my Schiit (it's the 1/4" model, not the 1/8" and the screw on adapter doesn't go on the small cable).


----------



## dbdynsty25

mrmoose0987 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I actually have two Schiit stacks. One at work, one at home (the Modi at home is the optical one instead of the USB one). The one here at work was just to drive, at first, a pair of Alpha Dogs. I've sold those off, though.
> 
> Since the PM3 is going to be my primary work phone and travel phone, I'll probably sell off the stack and get the ha-2. The HA-2 will be dedicated to the PM-3 pretty much, though I may occasionally use a pair of RHA MA750 with it (which shouldn't be a problem). Also nice is that I could use the shorter android cable here at work with the HA-2, which I can't do with my Schiit (it's the 1/4" model, not the 1/8" and the screw on adapter doesn't go on the small cable).


 
  
 I use my HA-2 everywhere.  You cannot go wrong with this thing, it's sooooo good.  I sold essentially all of my other gear once I got one because the convenience (iOS, android, pc, mac) and sound quality is just off the charts.


----------



## rwalkerphl

I've had an HA-2 for a couple of month now, and put it head to head with an iFi Micro iDSD. The iFi beat it out on sound, but then it is nearly twice as expensive. 
  
 That aside, I just returned to the HA-2 (the iFi is too big to be really portable, in my opinion), and with my Earwerkz Legend-r's I hear hissing even when the gain is set to low, and irrespective of input (iPhone 6 through A, or FiiO X5 through C).
  
 Has anyone else noticed this?
  
 Thanks,
 Robin.


----------



## TheChillburger

I use my HA2 at work, traveling and in my bed side rig feeding the line out to a Little Dot 1+. Definitely one of the best investments I've made this year lol.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

rwalkerphl said:


> I've had an HA-2 for a couple of month now, and put it head to head with an iFi Micro iDSD. The iFi beat it out on sound, but then it is nearly twice as expensive.
> 
> That aside, I just returned to the HA-2 (the iFi is too big to be really portable, in my opinion), and with my Earwerkz Legend-r's I hear hissing even when the gain is set to low, and irrespective of input (iPhone 6 through A, or FiiO X5 through C).
> 
> ...


 
 I've only ever experienced hiss from my ha-2 on high gain with low impedance iems, and even then it's been minimal and only when there is no sound playing. However, I have definitely gotten hiss and other weird sonics from different cables going between my phone and the ha-2. Even the included lightning cable was making all sorts of distorted sounds when I first plugged it in, but they disappeared after a reconnection and a few seconds of playing (almost like the wires just needed to be cleared of static). So I'd first see if you can a-b with a few different cables to see if there's any change.
  
 That being said, oppo does admit that some higher sensitivity iem's can pick up a hiss, and I'd hazard a guess your baller CIEMs would qualify as such.


----------



## miceblue

I experience the background hiss with any in-ears I've tried, even when there's music playing and I'm using the public transit system. My ears are just really sensitive to it I guess.


----------



## TheChillburger

miceblue said:


> I experience the background hiss with any in-ears I've tried, even when there's music playing and I'm using the public transit system. My ears are just really sensitive to it I guess.


 
 I also get pretty audible hiss with my IEMs. It's a bit annoying but I use my HA-2 for my over ears mostly.


----------



## Ivabign

thechillburger said:


> I also get pretty audible hiss with my IEMs. It's a bit annoying but I use my HA-2 for my over ears mostly.


 

 How many hours do you have on your HA-2? I really don't hear the hiss - and the little bit that is there has decreased the more hours I have put on the amp....
  
 Just wondering if it is something that requires the amp to be run-in.


----------



## TheChillburger

ivabign said:


> How many hours do you have on your HA-2? I really don't hear the hiss - and the little bit that is there has decreased the more hours I have put on the amp....
> 
> Just wondering if it is something that requires the amp to be run-in.




I've been using it daily since April, so probably a few hundred hours. My IM02's are very sensitive though.


----------



## rschoi75

I just saw this randomly on amazon. Too bad they don't have it in black. Let's hope it works! 
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Zeskit-Lightning-Cable-10cm-inches/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/


----------



## MrMoose0987

So, y'all convinced me, haha. I bought an HA-2 yesterday, and should have it tomorrow. Really looking forward to trying it with my PM3, and maybe even my MA750 earbuds.

 Thanks for all the feedback y'all


----------



## ClieOS

clieos said:


> Just received Amazon OTG cable Oppo recommended and I can confirm it works like a charm. I also notice it is actually from China. For those who can't order it from Amazon, I believe this is the same cable in Taobao though please make note that you are buying at your own risk:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11115179641.16.2aKZf3&id=45493617058
> 
> Might order one extra from Taobao early next month. If you want confirmation, just wait till then.


 
  
 Just want to confirm the TaoBao cable works. Also to confirm it is exactly the same cable listed on Amazon. However, I also want to make note that the cable I received has a cold soldering join in the microUSB side, though a touch up by my soldering iron quickly solved the problem. I was also able to take a peek inside and think it is quite possible to reverse engineer it. I'll need to order some parts and do some experiments first, but I'll report back if it is a success.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I don't hear any hiss with my Sony multi-driver IEMS tried hi and low gain and no hiss


----------



## Jiffy Squid

For those of you who have requested a longer version of the HA-2's USB micro-B to USB micro-B cable, we now have them available on our webstore: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1
  
 We don't have too many of them at the moment, but we'll restock as necessary.


----------



## howdy

rschoi75 said:


>


 

 i just bought this cable to, hopefully it will last. thanks for the find!


----------



## money4me247

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you who have requested a longer version of the HA-2's USB micro-B to USB micro-B cable, we now have them available on our webstore: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1
> 
> We don't have too many of them at the moment, but we'll restock as necessary.


 
 if you are taking requests, I request a right angle usb micro-b to usb micro-b!!!  heh


----------



## RUMAY408

rschoi75 said:


>


 

 76 reviews on amazon with 5 stars average, very few audio items get that status on amazon, I just bought it, thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The stock lightning cord suks


----------



## seanjoe

anybody try to compare ha-2 with apex glacier..?
 please...
  
 regards,
 sean


----------



## rschoi75

rumay408 said:


> 76 reviews on amazon with 5 stars average, very few audio items get that status on amazon, I just bought it, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just keep in mind all of the reviews are for the other 1m, 2m, and 3m straight cables. I just hope the build quality is on par with the other ones. 
 I should receive mine tomorrow, so I'll post up how it goes.


----------



## RUMAY408

rschoi75 said:


> Just keep in mind all of the reviews are for the other 1m, 2m, and 3m straight cables. I just hope the build quality is on par with the other ones.
> I should receive mine tomorrow, so I'll post up how it goes.


 

 I'll take a chance at $10+, the stock cable is fine for desk use, but portable use is a bad accident waiting to happen.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Why my HA- has trouble charging from a non-name 2,600 mAh portable power bank? it was given to me by my company so tried to charge my ha-2 and it starts charging well first led blinks and whne 2nd led starts blinking then the first one from the 4 leds glows blinking red and the 2nd stays lit in green
  
 what is that?
  

 Update: whe charging the oppo with the battery pack the batteyr pack gets hot, as if the oppo was demanding more current or so
  
 but charging my xperia or my walkman A17 doesn't exhibit this behaviour, the battery pack stays at room temperature


----------



## rschoi75

rumay408 said:


> I'll take a chance at $10+, the stock cable is fine for desk use, but portable use is a bad accident waiting to happen.


 
  
 I agree, the stock cable is not good for portable use. Neither is the v-moda cable, even though it's much shorter.
  
 I got mine in last night, and it works perfectly. The 90* Zesck lightning cable is about the same length as the v-moda lighting cable, but has a much smaller profile when in use. 
 Now let's hope it's rugged enough to survive daily use...


----------



## howdy

rschoi75 said:


> I agree, the stock cable is not good for portable use. Neither is the v-moda cable, even though it's much shorter.
> 
> I got mine in last night, and it works perfectly. The 90* Zesck lightning cable is about the same length as the v-moda lighting cable, but has a much smaller profile when in use.
> Now let's hope it's rugged enough to survive daily use...



 


Looks good! I will get mine on Tuesday.


----------



## gerelmx1986

gerelmx1986 said:


> Why my HA- has trouble charging from a non-name 2,600 mAh portable power bank? it was given to me by my company so tried to charge my ha-2 and it starts charging well first led blinks and whne 2nd led starts blinking then the first one from the 4 leds glows blinking red and the 2nd stays lit in green
> 
> what is that?
> 
> ...


 

 Nope also with my smartphone exhibited the battery pack getting hot and only charging it to 50% and then the smartphone started going on and off
  
 I only want to know why the HA-2 displayed a red blinking led and a solid green one at the same time


----------



## mandrake50

It sounds like you have a defective battery pack. I had used my HA-2 for maybe 6 hours. I plugged it into a Aukey 20K mAh pack. It charged up just fine. The pack never got warm.
  
 I have a "lifeCharge" 10.4 mAh pack I will try. Just curious at this point.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> It sounds like you have a defective battery pack. I had used my HA-2 for maybe 6 hours. I plugged it into a Aukey 20K mAh pack. It charged up just fine. The pack never got warm.
> 
> I have a "lifeCharge" 10.4 mAh pack I will try. Just curious at this point.


 

 this one is a 2,600 mAh, made by Mobile Power... but has the logo of my company (I know those freebies company give off with their logos). Well better charge the HA-2 using the wall charger


----------



## mandrake50

You are probably better off. It will charge faster... and at 2,600 mah, that thing will not charge the 3,000 mah battery in the HA-2 fully anyway.


----------



## RUMAY408

rschoi75 said:


> I agree, the stock cable is not good for portable use. Neither is the v-moda cable, even though it's much shorter.
> 
> I got mine in last night, and it works perfectly. The 90* Zesck lightning cable is about the same length as the v-moda lighting cable, but has a much smaller profile when in use.
> Now let's hope it's rugged enough to survive daily use...


 

 Mine should get here this week, angled adapters should be a given on any Portable amp, DAC and Source.
  
 Instead I'm always paying out of pocket for the right connecter, seriously is it that much cheaper to throw in a non-angled adapter?


----------



## Blurpapa

Thanks for the very informative posts on this thread guys. I read them all! And got myself a HA2 last weekend and it's been all bliss 

I was disappointed with the sound from my iPod (am unsure which generation) but was unwilling to let go of its huge storage capacity. A proper modern world solution would have set me back much more than 300 bucks.


----------



## ekrauss

blurpapa said:


> Thanks for the very informative posts on this thread guys. I read them all! And got myself a HA2 last weekend and it's been all bliss
> 
> I was disappointed with the sound from my iPod (am unsure which generation) but was unwilling to let go of its huge storage capacity. A proper modern world solution would have set me back much more than 300 bucks.




Here's how I am satisfied with the sound from my iPhone (first a 5s and then a 6 Plus): 
I installed Onkyo HF Player on it, loaded HF Player with 96 and 192k tracks, hooked it up to the HA-2, and listen via PM-1 and PM-3 phones. Hi-res bliss indeed!


----------



## rickydenim

Hey all, just thought I'd chime in and say I bought this case for my HA-2 and it's a perfect snug fit! Will surely keep it protected and and has a spot for the OTG cable also.
 http://www.bagworld.com.au/shop/detail/case-logic-qhdc-portable-hard-drive-case-black-dc/
  
 This is Australian but not sure if available in other countries also.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mandrake50 said:


> You are probably better off. It will charge faster... and at 2,600 mah, that thing will not charge the 3,000 mah battery in the HA-2 fully anyway.


 

 Thanks i did that and yes charges faster, even from pc , the same for my mobile phone which also has a 3,000 mAh battery, perhaps i will leave this freebie for phone emergencies or for my walkman which has a lower mAh battery
  
 and as a side note, try to charge the HA-2 while OFF, it can get a bit hot if you charge and use it at the same time...


----------



## Blurpapa

ekrauss said:


> Here's how I am satisfied with the sound from my iPhone (first a 5s and then a 6 Plus):
> I installed Onkyo HF Player on it, loaded HF Player with 96 and 192k tracks, hooked it up to the HA-2, and listen via PM-1 and PM-3 phones. Hi-res bliss indeed!




Am going to do it now. 
Is there way to get HD tracks into Onkyo HF on an iPhone without using a PC?
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Ivabign

howdy said:


> rschoi75 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the stock cable is not good for portable use. Neither is the v-moda cable, even though it's much shorter.
> ...


 
 I got mine Friday - works great...
  
 so far
  
 I also have used this cable - seems to be pretty hardy - it uses a flat cable so the bend doesn't seem an issue. 
  

  

  
 Also got the cheapie case in the mail and the HA-2 fits snugly, but it fits.


----------



## rwalkerphl

I just ordered a 90 degree cable from Moon Audio. I should get it during the week I hope.


----------



## joshk4

rwalkerphl said:


> I just ordered a 90 degree cable from Moon Audio. I should get it during the week I hope.


 
  
 This for iOS or android?


----------



## rwalkerphl

joshk4 said:


> This for iOS or android?




Apple Lightning.


----------



## rwalkerphl

Just as an FYI (not sure if this was covered), but I put a post out on the VOX Player website yesterday as follows:
  
 I have an Oppo HA-2. It can covert up to 32bit/384Khz. If I have a Hi Def file (FLAC for example), what resolution will Vox Player play the file?
  
  
 I received the following response:
  
 Vox for iOS always sends 32-bit float to audio output (it's recommended by Apple engineers as a most suitable & quality format). It's up to DAC characteristics and iOS to decide which sample format will be sent to device.
  
  
 So, I think this means that if higher quality files are used, VOX player will take advantage of the HA-2.


----------



## Blurpapa

rwalkerphl said:


> I just ordered a 90 degree cable from Moon Audio. I should get it during the week I hope.




Wow. USD103. That's mucho deniros!!! 
If you review them favorably I'll be tempted too


----------



## rwalkerphl

I agree, but I have some cables from Drew at Moon Audio, and they are just amazing kit!


----------



## RUMAY408

rschoi75 said:


> I agree, the stock cable is not good for portable use. Neither is the v-moda cable, even though it's much shorter.
> 
> I got mine in last night, and it works perfectly. The 90* Zesck lightning cable is about the same length as the v-moda lighting cable, but has a much smaller profile when in use.
> Now let's hope it's rugged enough to survive daily use...


 
 The Zesck angled cable is solid, arrived today and a big upgrade over stock.  The USB plug is a snug tight fit with the Amp.  I'm not picking up any crossfeed with any other audio on WiFi.  
 A low profile cable, highly recommended at $10+.


----------



## javierblanco21

i statert using it with poweramp then switched to the paid version of hf onkyo player the and let me tell you that the sound changes a lot to bad that the user interface of the onkyo player is to bad very basic stuff i find mi self missing the poweramp app   other thing that really upsets me is the micro usb cable it last it to little is like is not ment to be use has a mobile device and the bad design of putting the headphone jack in one side and the usb on the other is just stupid because it makes the cable break a part that much more quickly since the hole weight of both devices rest  in top of the usb cable or headphone cable none of with are ideal. however the sound it´s pretty amazing. sorry if i wroth something wrong English is not mi first language


----------



## javierblanco21

if anyone found a replacement cable  for android  micro usb to micro usb if you can send me the link i´ll really appreciated


----------



## ClieOS

javierblanco21 said:


> if anyone found a replacement cable  for android  micro usb to micro usb if you can send me the link i´ll really appreciated


 
  
 I bought a couple from this eBay seller before: here and here.


----------



## javierblanco21

thanks how is it working for you the quality i mean it's better or worse that the one oppo ha 2 ships with?


----------



## javierblanco21

clieos said:


> I bought a couple from this eBay seller before: here and here.


 
 thanks how is it working for you the quality i mean it's better or worse that the one oppo ha 2 ships with?


----------



## barbes

rumay408 said:


> The Zesck angled cable is solid, arrived today and a big upgrade over stock.  The USB plug is a snug tight fit with the Amp.  I'm not picking up any crossfeed with any other audio on WiFi.
> A low profile cable, highly recommended at $10+.


 
  
 I'm using this same cable with the HA-2 and a Touch 5G - works fine, where another right-angled cable I have will break connection constantly.  Nice find.
  
 The HA-2 is really good, I'm really impressed.  With IEMs (FutureSonic MG6PROs), A/Bd with my Sony ZX-2, I'm not sure I can tell it apart, which is high praise, as the Sony is terrific.  The Oppo may be the slightest bit cleaner and airier.  And the Oppo will drive full-size headphones - it sounds great with my HD800s - which the Sony won't.  Great piece of gear.


----------



## javierblanco21

barbes said:


> I'm using this same cable with the HA-2 and a Touch 5G - works fine, where another right-angled cable I have will break connection constantly.  Nice find.
> 
> The HA-2 is really good, I'm really impressed.  With IEMs (FutureSonic MG6PROs), A/Bd with my Sony ZX-2, I'm not sure I can tell it apart, which is high praise, as the Sony is terrific.  The Oppo may be the slightest bit cleaner and airier.  And the Oppo will drive full-size headphones - it sounds great with my HD800s - which the Sony won't.  Great piece of gear.


 
 great man thanks a lot i was about to go with these really expensive ones they where the only ones i could find http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


----------



## barbes

javierblanco21 said:


> great man thanks a lot i was about to go with these really expensive ones they where the only ones i could find http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html




Those aren't actually Lightning cables, so if you need that, look elsewhere.


----------



## javierblanco21

i don´t need lightning cables just micro usb to micro usb  like the ones you  suggested


----------



## barbes

javierblanco21 said:


> i don´t need lightning cables just micro usb to micro usb  like the ones you  suggested




The one I referred to was Apple Lightning/USB, so I you need USB/USB it won't work for you.


----------



## ClieOS

javierblanco21 said:


> thanks how is it working for you the quality i mean it's better or worse that the one oppo ha 2 ships with?


 
  
 Similar in quality, neither better nor worst.


----------



## vlach

Quick question; does the HA-2 have enough power to adequately drive the T1 when using the internal DAC?


----------



## rontant

This is unbelievable! My Moto G and iPad Air work straight away with HA-2 but my new Oppo R7 phone just doesn't work with it. Any idea what the cause could be?


----------



## TheChillburger

I know with my Moto E 2nd Gen, it would not work on Android 5.0.1, but then the 5.1 upgrade came and suddenly USB audio worked. Not sure if the Android version of the Oppo R7 would affect the USB OTG functionality.


----------



## rontant

Oppo R7 is running on ColorOS which is based on Kitkat. I guess those people who run the phone division don't talk with the audio division. 
  
 I  tested my HA2 also with my old HTC One M7 and Redmi 2. 
  
 HTC One M7 running Kitkat works right away.  
  
 Redmi 2 unfortunately doesn't.


----------



## dbdynsty25

The version of Android doesn't matter.  It's if the manufacturer decides to turn on audio over USB.  A recent example is both my S6 and G4 ran 5.1 and the S6 does not work but the G4 does.  Audio over USB is a crapshoot with all phones it seems, irregardless of Android version.  It's been that way for years.


----------



## TheChillburger

Yeah, it's kind of a bummer that it's not universal, especially since iOS has had it for years.


----------



## ClieOS

thechillburger said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a bummer that it's not universal, especially since iOS has had it for years.


 
  
 Actually iOS only has universal USB DAC capability (via CCK) for just 2 years, since the release of iOS7 in mid 2013. Before that, only DAC with a special chip (*exclusive from Apple, and you need to apply for the pricy MFi license first) can works with Apple devices, which I don't think can be counted as being universal.


----------



## TheChillburger

iOS before that had actual line out though. Did Android have analog line out like the 30 pin iOS devices at some point?

Also the MIFI chip promised that those old devices would work on most iOS devices correct? Certainly better than the guess work from each Android model.


----------



## imac2much

I am thinking of getting an Oppo HA-2 for portable use since they are easy to find in China.  I'm also considering the new Astell&Kern AK Jr (Korean brand so this is also easy to find here).  The AK Jr is $200 more but is a full fledged DAP.  This might be nice since I don't have nearly enough storage on my current iPhone to hold all my music.
  
 That said, does anyone know how the following setups might compare?
 1) iPhone 4S (or iPhone 6 soon enough) -> Oppo HA-2 -> headphones
 2) AK Jr -> headphones
  
 I'd probably either use IEMs, Oppo PM-3, or my existing HE-400i.  All of these are relatively sensitive so I'd assume both setups would work well in terms of current and power.  But it's difficult to find comparisons between a DAP and phone + portable DAC/Amp.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## derGabe

vlach said:


> Quick question; does the HA-2 have enough power to adequately drive the T1 when using the internal DAC?



I had this pairing and felt that the T1 would need more Power.


----------



## tjw321

thechillburger said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a bummer that it's not universal, especially since iOS has had it for years.


 
 I'm using the public beta of IOS 9 and that won't work with any USB DACs that I had working previously. I've reported it as a bug, but I have a small but not insignificant suspicion that it will only work with a few select devices in IOS 9 - but I also suspect that the HA-2 will be one of them (unfortunately I don't have one to try).


----------



## TheChillburger

tjw321 said:


> I'm using the public beta of IOS 9 and that won't work with any USB DACs that I had working previously. I've reported it as a bug, but I have a small but not insignificant suspicion that it will only work with a few select devices in IOS 9 - but I also suspect that the HA-2 will be one of them (unfortunately I don't have one to try).


 
 Oh that's a bummer. Hopefully that gets fixed. I've been using my HA-2 on my Retina Mini with no issues for the last few months, but I'm only running the stable iOS builds, and for my phone I've switched back to Android (can't beat a $25 phone with unlimited 4G).


----------



## ClieOS

thechillburger said:


> iOS before that had actual line out though. Did Android have analog line out like the 30 pin iOS devices at some point?
> 
> Also the MIFI chip promised that those old devices would work on most iOS devices correct? Certainly better than the guess work from each Android model.


 
  
 Don't want to argue for argument's sake. Plenty of audio devices have line-out before iOS, so why did we use iOS in the first place? If line-out is so great, who in Apple decided we don't need it in the Lightning connector?
  
 Yes, Android USB Audio Class driver implementation is a mess, and it is one of the price we pay for giving freedom to the manufacturer to implement what they see best for their product - at least for me, the high side is I don't have to get locked down into devices made by just one company. Plus, USB Audio driver implementation is getting better by the days. Now we have Android smartphone that can support 24/192 on USB DAC natively (*that is, without 3rd party apps), even DSD playback. To me, it would seen iOS is getting lesser and lesser innovative lately, though I could very well be wrong as I am not much of an Apple user. On the other hand, third party apps (Onkyo HF player, HibyMusic, UAPP, etc) already allow most Android smartphone in the market for the last few years to have some form of USB DAC capability even if the stock firmware doesn't have the right driver. It is not perfect, I'll grant you that, but we are getting better by the days.


----------



## TheChillburger

It definitely is. I was overjoyed when my Moto E 2nd gen's update allowed all apps to use USB DACs. But I do hope more and more future devices have it especially flagship Android models. I do quite like a lot of the driver independent software on Android, but I pretty much exclusively use Spotify and streaming from my home server via Jriver so the Android USB woes have been quite annoying for me in the past. Sorry to incite argument.


----------



## rontant

I have got a reply from the Customer Service of  Oppo Digital Inc California saying that HA-2 is compatible with the OPPO R7.  They just asked me to "ensure that volume of  the cellphone set to the highest value, that you are on the INPUT B of the HA-2, and you are using a standard USB to USB cable". I have replied telling them that I have tried all these and HA-2 still doesn't work with OPPO R7. Let's see if I get any more reply.
  
 Last night I have also tested HA-2 with HTC One M7 and it worked like a charm.


----------



## RUMAY408

dergabe said:


> I had this pairing and felt that the T1 would need more Power.


 

 I would 2nd that, 
  
 I have basically come to the conclusion the higher end HP's need more than what a portable amp can deliver.  
 When I go portable I stick with portable HP's>B&W P5/Senns PX100/Grado 60 and 80 etc.
  
 When you get to a point where you are driving high end HP's (T1/HD800/Audeze LCD2+) via portable DAC's and Amps and interconnects you are dealing with a stack of expensive weights, not so portable.


----------



## gax279

Lurker for the last 6 months enjoying my first pair of cans (PM-3) paired with the HA-2 based on feedback on this forum, and from my OPPO experience with my BDP-83 and BDP-103 blu-ray players.
  
 Really happy with the set-up as a portable solution for use at work and when traveling.
  
 Sharing as a good read, enjoy...
  
 http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/portable-audio/portable-audio/portable-headphone-dac-amp-roundup-apogee-one-centrance-mini-m8-oppo-ha-2-v-moda-vamp-verza.html


----------



## barbes

rumay408 said:


> I would 2nd that,
> 
> I have basically come to the conclusion the higher end HP's need more than what a portable amp can deliver.
> When I go portable I stick with portable HP's>B&W P5/Senns PX100/Grado 60 and 80 etc.
> ...




I completely agree in principle - but in practice, can't speak to most of these cans, but my HD800s sound terrific with the HA2…


----------



## joshk4

barbes said:


> I completely agree in principle - but in practice, can't speak to most of these cans, but my HD800s sound terrific with the HA2…




Have to agree.. 

Totally enough to drive my hd 800 as well.


----------



## miceblue

The HA-2 does just fine with my K240 Monitor, and it's the least efficient headphone of the three high-impedance headphones just mentioned (T1, HD800, K240 Monitor).


----------



## tjw321

tjw321 said:


> I'm using the public beta of IOS 9 and that won't work with any USB DACs that I had working previously. I've reported it as a bug, but I have a small but not insignificant suspicion that it will only work with a few select devices in IOS 9 - but I also suspect that the HA-2 will be one of them (unfortunately I don't have one to try).


 
 I've done some more testing and this seems to only affect the iphone 4s. My ipad mini still works perfectly. It might be a 30-pin vs. lightning thing...


----------



## TheChillburger

miceblue said:


> The HA-2 does just fine with my K240 Monitor, and it's the least efficient headphone of the three high-impedance headphones just mentioned (T1, HD800, K240 Monitor).


 
 Echoing this sentiment, I gave my HA-2 a try with my K240 Sextett last night and it drove it surprisingly well for the volumes I typically listen at.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

tjw321 said:


> I've done some more testing and this seems to only affect the iphone 4s. My ipad mini still works perfectly. It might be a 30-pin vs. lightning thing...


 
 My HA-2 works perfectly with my Ipad... and it has a 30pin prong.  I don't like using iOS product on my HA-2.  It drains the battery way quicker for no noticeable gains vs using my Andriod devices.  On my mac it's a different story


----------



## imattersuk

rontant said:


> I have got a reply from the Customer Service of  Oppo Digital Inc California saying that HA-2 is compatible with the OPPO R7.  They just asked me to "ensure that volume of  the cellphone set to the highest value, that you are on the INPUT B of the HA-2, and you are using a standard USB to USB cable". I have replied telling them that I have tried all these and HA-2 still doesn't work with OPPO R7. Let's see if I get any more reply.
> 
> Last night I have also tested HA-2 with HTC One M7 and it worked like a charm.


 
 I can confirm the Oppo R7 does not work with the HA-2. I ordered the phone last week and couldn't get it to work at all with my HA-2 so went with the LG G4 instead, works seamlessly. Really disappointed as I wanted an all Oppo set up having the HA-2 and PM-3's already. On a side note, build quality of the phone was excellent but hated the software.


----------



## imattersuk

imac2much said:


> I am thinking of getting an Oppo HA-2 for portable use since they are easy to find in China.  I'm also considering the new Astell&Kern AK Jr (Korean brand so this is also easy to find here).  The AK Jr is $200 more but is a full fledged DAP.  This might be nice since I don't have nearly enough storage on my current iPhone to hold all my music.
> 
> That said, does anyone know how the following setups might compare?
> 1) iPhone 4S (or iPhone 6 soon enough) -> Oppo HA-2 -> headphones
> ...


 
 Yes I auditioned both set up's.
  
 I had iPhone 5s at the time, worked really well with the HA-2, now have LG G4 and that works great too. I auditioned the AK Jr as I would have been prepared to pay extra for a dedicated player, however I thought it was poor, a very very flat sound, no sparkle, boring, made the Oppo PM-3 headphones sound dull, the HA-2 brings them to life.
  
 Forget the overpriced AK in my opinion.


----------



## howdy

imac2much said:


> I am thinking of getting an Oppo HA-2 for portable use since they are easy to find in China.  I'm also considering the new Astell&Kern AK Jr (Korean brand so this is also easy to find here).  The AK Jr is $200 more but is a full fledged DAP.  This might be nice since I don't have nearly enough storage on my current iPhone to hold all my music.
> 
> That said, does anyone know how the following setups might compare?
> 1) iPhone 4S (or iPhone 6 soon enough) -> Oppo HA-2 -> headphones
> ...


 

 I think i would go with the HA2 as well it sounds amazing with my iPhone 5s but i recently bought a iPod touch 5g with it instead so i could have my phone back. I did recently purchase the AK jr but i have not received it yet but would be happy to give you my 2 cents when i get it which should be Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## imac2much

imattersuk said:


> Yes I auditioned both set up's.
> 
> I had iPhone 5s at the time, worked really well with the HA-2, now have LG G4 and that works great too. I auditioned the AK Jr as I would have been prepared to pay extra for a dedicated player, however I thought it was poor, a very very flat sound, no sparkle, boring, made the Oppo PM-3 headphones sound dull, the HA-2 brings them to life.
> 
> Forget the overpriced AK in my opinion.


 
  
  


howdy said:


> I think i would go with the HA2 as well it sounds amazing with my iPhone 5s but i recently bought a iPod touch 5g with it instead so i could have my phone back. I did recently purchase the AK jr but i have not received it yet but would be happy to give you my 2 cents when i get it which should be Monday or Tuesday.


 
  
 Thank you both so much!  Yes, I am leaning toward the HA-2 as well, though more for its versatility than anything else.  The AK Jr's sleek form factor is intriguing, and it would definitely be easier to use than an iphone/HA-2 stack, but if sound quality is equal, I'd rather go for the HA-2.  And if the HA-2 wins even in terms of sound, it's a no brainer.
  
 I'd love to hear your impressions and comparisons of the HA2 and AK Jr when you have both of them in hand, howdy!


----------



## rontant

imattersuk said:


> I can confirm the Oppo R7 does not work with the HA-2. I ordered the phone last week and couldn't get it to work at all with my HA-2 so went with the LG G4 instead, works seamlessly. Really disappointed as I wanted an all Oppo set up having the HA-2 and PM-3's already. On a side note, build quality of the phone was excellent but hated the software.


 
  
 Man oh man... The reason I bought Oppo R7f smartphone on the whim was simply to make sure that my Oppo HA-2 would work (and continue to work with the subsequent firmware updates of the smartphones). Who would have thought that an Oppo own smartphone doesn't work with Oppo HA-2... what an expensive lesson to learn for me.


----------



## miceblue

OPPO Electronics (smartphones) isn't the same as OPPO Digital (audio products) by the way. They're completely independent from one another apart from branding.


----------



## rontant

miceblue said:


> OPPO Electronics (smartphones) isn't the same as OPPO Digital (audio products) by the way. They're completely independent from one another apart from branding.


 
  
 Yup, they are so independent from one another they don't even care if their products are not compatible with each other.
  
 Anyway, I just tried HA-2 with Mi4i smartphone made by Xiaomi that costs almost half the price of Oppo R7f. Mi4i works seamlessly with HA-2 so I'll probably sell away my new Oppo R7f.


----------



## imattersuk

rontant said:


> Yup, they are so independent from one another they don't even care if their products are not compatible with each other.
> 
> Anyway, I just tried HA-2 with Mi4i smartphone made by Xiaomi that costs almost half the price of Oppo R7f. Mi4i works seamlessly with HA-2 so I'll probably sell away my new Oppo R7f.


 
 I suspected I might have problems before ordering so I went with Amazon (UK), no hassle returning stuff to them. Luckily in the UK we are covered by regulations that allow anything bought online or by phone to be returned within 14 days. Amazon even better with a 30 day returns policy.
  
 Your Mi4i looks a better match visually anyway, enjoy !!!


----------



## murdokahn

Anyone have an OPPO HA-2 that they've tried pairing with their iPhone and Fidelio X2's? So far this is at the top of my budget ($300) for a portable dac/amp to help improve the sound and bass slam of the X2's.

Is the improvement in SQ worth the $300 as opposed to just running it from the iPhone jack?


----------



## audiophile4life

Hi Guys,
  
 I'm seriously considering purchasing the geek out V2+ infinity and pairing it to my Samsung Note 3.  How does the geek out v2+ infinity compare to the OPPO HA-2?  I'll be using my Shure 846 in ear monitors the majority of the time with this pair.  
  
 What is balanced audio and can I take advantage of this with my Shure 846s?
  
 Thank you very much!


----------



## mandrake50

audiophile4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm seriously considering purchasing the geek out V2+ infinity and pairing it to my Samsung Note 3.  How does the geek out v2+ infinity compare to the OPPO HA-2?  I'll be using my Shure 846 in ear monitors the majority of the time with this pair.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think that anyone (short maybe beta testers or HLH people) have got a V2+  of any flavor to do a comparison. I thought that they were talking the end of the year for deliveries...
 Also the V2+ infinity is set to sell for about $650....
 Can you get a balanced cable for the 846 ?? Then yes.


----------



## Zelo-Balance

no more picture? I am wondering what it looks like inside.


----------



## miceblue

I just connected the HA-2 to my car's stereo system with a cassette tape-3.5 mm adaptor. Holy smokes it sounds a thousand times better than straight out of the iPhone. The JDS Labs C5D tends to distort really bad at louder volume levels so I don't really use that; the HA-2 only does that on high gain.


----------



## Ivabign

I have used my HA-2>iPhone 6 stack with the PM-3's that arrived yesterday - amazing sound - gets loud and stays clean. The bass boost is certainly made for this headphone.... With some IEMs it is a bit too much, but works surprisingly well with the Oppo cans...
  
 Still very pleased with the iPhone 6/HA-2 stack. It is small & thin enough to be put in a regular sized pocket - wearing board shorts or cargos, it is a no-brainer. 
  

  


 It is a huge improvement over the HO of the 6 - complex passages of music that used to be congested are clear with air around each instrument. The soundstage gets nice and wide... ...and this was only $300? There are a lot of these in the wild - and people are holding onto them - I predict it will be a goodly amount of time before you can pick up one of these 2nd hand for $200 (like some members are hoping for on the FS thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## utdeep

The most likely thing that will happen is Oppo putting it up on their site as "refurbished" for that amount.  Bought a used PM-3 for $360 in the FS forum before realizing that Oppo was selling it for $319 refurbished.
  
 Still worth every penny.  I'm starting to think these guys are the Monoprice of high-end audio.


----------



## ClieOS

clieos said:


> Doubt that.
> 
> I cracked open my MusicHeaven cable (which as I have reported, doesn't work with A15 and HA-2) and have a look inside, noticed the microUSB side isn't wired correctly as pin 4 and 5 are not connected. They are needed to trigger OTG mode. Also look inside the Amazon cable Oppo has referred (which works), and noticed the pin 4 and 5 are connected with a tiny resistor. I'll guess that is the key to why HA-2 will work with the Amazon cable but not (some of) the MusicHeaven cable. It might just because someone in MusicHeaven's factory is being careless and missed some of the component. If that's the case, that is really bad workmanship.
> ...


 
  
 Just want to add that I was able to solder in the missing resistor needed for OTG function in the MusicHeaven cable, and now it works with A15 + HA-2 without a problem.


----------



## Alive08

What is the value of the resistor please?


----------



## ClieOS

alive08 said:


> What is the value of the resistor please?


 
  
 2kohm. You might want to consider SMD resistor as it is a tight fit.


----------



## utdeep

Can the internal battery of the HA-2 be replaced?  I don't see any points where the casing can be opened.


----------



## ClieOS

utdeep said:


> Can the internal battery of the HA-2 be replaced?  I don't see any points where the casing can be opened.


 
  
 Screws are underneath the leather, and the leather is glued onto the housing with double sided sticker, which is a slight pain to take off. The problem however is not the leather or the screws, but probably finding a battery of the right sized to replace the original, given how slim the device is.


----------



## zilch0md

barbes said:


> I completely agree in principle - but in practice, can't speak to most of these cans, but my HD800s sound terrific with the HA2…






joshk4 said:


> Have to agree..
> 
> Totally enough to drive my hd 800 as well.




Yes!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1005#post_11555265


----------



## money4me247

javierblanco21 said:


> if anyone found a replacement cable  for android  micro usb to micro usb if you can send me the link i´ll really appreciated


 
 mimic-cables can fulfill custom cable orders at a very good price point. long delivery times and you have to be very specific with your description. link here http://www.mimic-cables.com/.


----------



## money4me247

Also, for people asking how capable the HA-2's amplifier is. I actually found that it can drive the HE-560 and HE-1000 quite well and I used those combination a few times during my travels.
  
 At home, I do still prefer to use my Lyr 2 + Bifrost Uber desktop stack, but I can easily see the HA-2 working well as a desktop dac/amp for those who just want one all-in-one device.
  
 Highly recommend the HA-2 for people interested in a portable dac/amplifier and it is my current favorite product in this category.


----------



## interpolate

Haptic feedback triggers the screen actions rather than random things over the screen probably.


----------



## joshk4

zilch0md said:


> Yes!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1005#post_11555265




Although I'm pretty sure it was on high gain!


----------



## mandrake50

What is the significance of it being on high gain?
 I don't find any disadvantage to using high gain with the HA-2.
  
 In fact, I just demoed the Oppo PM3. I really was very surprised how well the HA 2 drove that set of headphones. I did find the sound to be better using high gain, even though the HA-2 did ok using the low gain setting.
  
 I wonder if Oppo does something similar to what Fiio  does with the X5II, and does something to change the amp drive when using the gain switch. If they  are just boosting the input to the amp, there really should not be a big difference in using this setting other than the position of the volume control.
  
 I don't think I was imagining it, I did a casual level matching by ear, but the high gain position just flat sounded overall better to me with the PM3.


----------



## miceblue

Disadvantages:

 Higher noise floor
 Higher THD+N
 Less usable volume knob

I find the two to sound pretty much identical when driving less efficient headphones. High gain with the PM-3 is too loud for me.


----------



## TheChillburger

miceblue said:


> Disadvantages:
> Higher noise floor
> Higher THD+N
> Less usable volume knob
> ...


 
 I echo this sentiment. The HA-2 drives even my Alpha Dogs to satisfying volumes on low gain, but I am a low volume listener. I hear no real different other than volume.


----------



## utdeep

I hear a pretty significant difference with high gain on the oppo pm-3 and I'm a low volume listener. Definitely feels like it has more headroom. Kind of shocked by the difference really. Never had the difference between low gain and high gain be so drastic with other amps.


----------



## joshk4

I have to have it on high gain on hd800 else I won't get the listening volume I need.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Can't you just take a look at the ha-2's specs and your headphone's specs and figure out which gain you should likely be using based on power ratings? One look at the ha-2s overall power and even on high gain you wouldn't think that it's an amp built for driving full size cans. It can do that, but It's drives iems majestically and obviously drives the pm-3 (I use high but use whatever gain level sounds best to you. If you find you're listening near the top of the volume pot on low, switch to high). Plenty of people like the pm-3 straight out their phone/dap though so go figure.


----------



## joshk4

I can safely say it drives the hd 800 well on high gain


----------



## RUMAY408

Any amp can drive the HD-800 it is more a matter of how well it drives the HP.


----------



## vlach

rumay408 said:


> Any amp can drive the HD-800 it is more a matter of how well it drives the HP.




But joshk4 says it drives them 'well'?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Hd800s scale pretty well. So on high gain with the ha-2 I'm sure you can get nice sound. I'd wager that maybe something like the width/soundstage would improve with a more powerful source.


----------



## shuto77

Hi, everyone. I have a couple noob questions about the HM-3 and other high-quality daps/dacs in its price range. I'm looking for something to pair nicely with my HTC ONE M8, (and subsequent Android devices in the future) and to stream music from Tidal on my Windows PC. I've read the reviews and just need to decide whether I should get something cheaper or hold out for the OPPO. 

1) Has anyone here tested the HM-2 to the new Fiio x3ii or x5ii's DAC functionality?

2) Can any other portable DAC touch the OPPO? It sounds like one would have spend double, on the Centrale Mini 8, to get anything that sounds better.


----------



## zibra

I tried Geek Out 450 and it sounds somewhat on the dry side for me. I would like still detailed sound but more engaging - I felt Geek Out got too much upper midrange and it didnt sound superb natural to me. Once I heard DX90 and it sounded better to my ears. Maybe amp section suited me more?
 Id like to get more "realism" like in real life presentation, engaging, dynamic sound, clear and sharp but not overanalitycal and without that upper midrange glare because Im sensitive for it. Maybe someone knows what I mean.
  
 So Im curious if Oppo is good for me or should I try something like:
  
 Apogee Groove
 Ifi DSD Nano for less money
 Meridian Explorer 2
 Geek Out V2 but too little info so far.
  
 Generally something like DX90 maybe with little, very little more euphonic sound? 
 Separate DAC section would be great as I got speaker system also.
  
 If anyone hear mentioned DACs/Amps and could compare it would be great.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

Has anyone had the chance to compare the HA-2 to the Creative E5? I see several references to having owned both but cant find a direct comparison.


----------



## howdy

zibra said:


> I tried Geek Out 450 and it sounds somewhat on the dry side for me. I would like still detailed sound but more engaging - I felt Geek Out got too much upper midrange and it didnt sound superb natural to me. Once I heard DX90 and it sounded better to my ears. Maybe amp section suited me more?
> Id like to get more "realism" like in real life presentation, engaging, dynamic sound, clear and sharp but not overanalitycal and without that upper midrange glare because Im sensitive for it. Maybe someone knows what I mean.
> 
> So Im curious if Oppo is good for me or should I try something like:
> ...


 
 I think i like my Oppo HA2 slightly more than my DX90, Same DAC just different implementation. I will keep both as the DX90 is a bit more portable.


----------



## howdy

brandonfyia said:


> Has anyone had the chance to compare the HA-2 to the Creative E5? I see several references to having owned both but cant find a direct comparison.


 

 I had the E5 before the HA2 and definitely prefer the HA2. The E5 did have a nice smooth sound and great features for the price but the HA2 to me sounds more to what my needs are.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

Just placed the order for my Oppo HA-2. Cant wait to pair it with my Dunu 2kJ IEMs. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## howdy

brandonfyia said:


> Just placed the order for my Oppo HA-2. Cant wait to pair it with my Dunu 2kJ IEMs. Thanks for the advice.


 

 What are you going to pair with the HA2?


----------



## BrandonFYIA

> Originally Posted by *howdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are you going to pair with the HA2?


 
  
 Planned setup will be
  
 iPod touch 6th gen > HA2 > DUNU DN-2000J


----------



## howdy

brandonfyia said:


> Planned setup will be
> 
> iPod touch 6th gen > HA2 > DUNU DN-2000J


 
 The HA2 sounds awesome with the Ipod 5G and Spotify Premium. I would like to see what you say about the DUNU with the HA2.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

howdy said:


> The HA2 sounds awesome with the Ipod 5G and Spotify Premium. I would like to see what you say about the DUNU with the HA2.


 
 I'll be using it with Tidal Hifi. I'm fairly new to this world so I fear I may not be able to articulate the sound like everyone else seems to do so well but I'll give it a shot once its here. lol. 
  
 I saw @dbdynsty25 had an identical setup at one point maybe he can chime in with his impressions.


----------



## howdy

brandonfyia said:


> I'll be using it with Tidal Hifi. I'm fairly new to this world so I fear I may not be able to articulate the sound like everyone else seems to do so well but I'll give it a shot once its here. lol.
> 
> I saw @dbdynsty25 had an identical setup at one point maybe he can chime in with his impressions.


 

 You will do fine with impressions, no need to impress anyone here just write it as you feel.


----------



## SteveNZ

Has anyone come across a way of stopping the iPod 5G (and I assume the iPhone 5) from disconnecting from the HA-2 after half an hour or so of inactivity necessitating unplugging & replugging the cable to get it to redetect the DAC? As long as music stays playing it's fine.
  
 It's pretty embarrassing hitting play on the train and have my music blare out of the ipod speaker while I fumble to shut it up.
  
 Edit: Same deal with an iPad, after ~10 mins of no audio, either the HA-2 disconnects, or the iOS device does, have to replug it or powercycle the HA-2.
  
 Sigh...


----------



## RUMAY408

I'm currently using the light and musical combo Astell & Kern AKl00ll>HA-2>B&W P5 (new version) 
  
 I've owned higher end and balanced combos (Heavy as hell) but this is hitting the sweet spot for me


----------



## dbdynsty25

brandonfyia said:


> I'll be using it with Tidal Hifi. I'm fairly new to this world so I fear I may not be able to articulate the sound like everyone else seems to do so well but I'll give it a shot once its here. lol.
> 
> I saw @dbdynsty25 had an identical setup at one point maybe he can chime in with his impressions.




Yeah!!!! Great decision. I actually returned my 2000Js and am sticking with my Fidue A83s but they are quite similar. Either way the touch 6 and the ha2 is a ridiculously good combo and you'll be extremely happy with it. Portable and powerful. Can't go wrong.


----------



## samgranieri

I purchased the HA-2 and it arrived yesterday. I pair it up with my iPhone or MacBook pro and my V-Moda M100 headphones listening to Spotify and Tidal Hi-Fi and it sounds completely amazing!
 I never really understood the whole loudness war concept until I switched between listening to Vivaldi and then switching over to pop music. I bump the volume on my iPhone to max and only control the volume through the receiver. I have to turn up the volume a little on classical music, and then when I switch over to pop I have to dial it down a LOT! Damn.
  
 I'm eagerly trying out FLAC/DSD files through the onkyo app and also through Audirvana on the Mac. I had no idea music could sound this good coming from either device!
  
 My music sounds great! 
  
 For bass bumping music when I turn the volume up to full blast with the gain and bass switches on my M100s are literally head-shaking! When I'm listening to classical I can really hear everything on the stage. 
  
 I'm a budding audiophile, but I dont think I need to buy any other equipment to make the sound good. I might switch my headphones over to ATH MSR7 or the Oppo PM3 later, but I'd want to listen to those first before making a switch. 
  
 I'm very happy with the HA-2. 
  
 Disclaimer: This is the first amp of any kind I've bought. I dont think I'll ever need to buy another.


----------



## Alive08

clieos said:


> Just want to confirm the TaoBao cable works. Also to confirm it is exactly the same cable listed on Amazon. However, I also want to make note that the cable I received has a cold soldering join in the microUSB side, though a touch up by my soldering iron quickly solved the problem. I was also able to take a peek inside and think it is quite possible to reverse engineer it. I'll need to order some parts and do some experiments first, but I'll report back if it is a success.


 
  
 I've just received that cable from taobao and can also confirm that it works fine connecting my Sony A15 and HA-2. A15 seems to be a good digital source in this combo.


----------



## ClieOS

BTW, I have received all the parts required to build my own cable for A15, just haven't had the time to do so yet. Will build one pretty soon and write a guide for those interested.


----------



## Alive08

Looking forward for the guide ).


----------



## HasturTheYellow

stevenz said:


> Has anyone come across a way of stopping the iPod 5G (and I assume the iPhone 5) from disconnecting from the HA-2 after half an hour or so of inactivity necessitating unplugging & replugging the cable to get it to redetect the DAC? As long as music stays playing it's fine.


 
  
 You will need to set the HA-2 into charge mode by pressing and holding the BATTERY button until the battery charge LED goes BLUE. This will force the Apple device to keep the USB output active at the expense of battery life as the HA-2 will now be actively charging your Apple device.


----------



## RUMAY408

samgranieri said:


> I purchased the HA-2 and it arrived yesterday. I pair it up with my iPhone or MacBook pro and my V-Moda M100 headphones listening to Spotify and Tidal Hi-Fi and it sounds completely amazing!
> I never really understood the whole loudness war concept until I switched between listening to Vivaldi and then switching over to pop music. I bump the volume on my iPhone to max and only control the volume through the receiver. I have to turn up the volume a little on classical music, and then when I switch over to pop I have to dial it down a LOT! Damn.
> 
> I'm eagerly trying out FLAC/DSD files through the onkyo app and also through Audirvana on the Mac. I had no idea music could sound this good coming from either device!
> ...


 

 First and only amp,
  
 good luck with that


----------



## samgranieri

Yeah, If I stick around here long enough that might definitely *not* be the case. 

However, consider this: I've had Logitech z5500's as my surround sound system for ten years. It works well, and I haven't felt the need to get anything more complicated than that.


----------



## PsychoChiuahua

Long time lurker in the headphone section, first time poster here.
  
 Got a noob question which for you lot will probably be easy to answer;
  
 I have a Fiio X5 first gen which I find rather nice and I'm now looking to pair it with something like the Oppo ha-2. How do I pair it so that it uses the dac in the ha-2? Lineout will only amp the X5 right? I'm a noob at this...


----------



## SteveNZ

hasturtheyellow said:


> You will need to set the HA-2 into charge mode by pressing and holding the BATTERY button until the battery charge LED goes BLUE. This will force the Apple device to keep the USB output active at the expense of battery life as the HA-2 will now be actively charging your Apple device.


 
 That did the job, thank you!


----------



## x RELIC x

psychochiuahua said:


> Long time lurker in the headphone section, first time poster here.
> 
> Got a noob question which for you lot will probably be easy to answer;
> 
> I have a Fiio X5 first gen which I find rather nice and I'm now looking to pair it with something like the Oppo ha-2. How do I pair it so that it uses the dac in the ha-2? Lineout will only amp the X5 right? I'm a noob at this...




Not possible. The only digital input on the HA-2 is USB, and the only digital output on the X5 is coaxial.

What is it about the X5 that you feel you need it to feed another DAC? The line out of the X5 is very good and outputs a nice clean signal from the X5 DAC to an external amp through line out. Also, the amp section of the X5 is more powerful than the HA-2 so you wouldn't be benefitting there for more difficult to drive headphones.

Perhaps if you gave more information about your reasoning there could be some good recommendations for you.


----------



## UNOE

samgranieri said:


> I purchased the HA-2 and it arrived yesterday. I pair it up with my iPhone or MacBook pro and my V-Moda M100 headphones listening to Spotify and Tidal Hi-Fi and it sounds completely amazing!
> I never really understood the whole loudness war concept until I switched between listening to Vivaldi and then switching over to pop music. I bump the volume on my iPhone to max and only control the volume through the receiver. I have to turn up the volume a little on classical music, and then when I switch over to pop I have to dial it down a LOT! Damn.
> 
> I'm eagerly trying out FLAC/DSD files through the onkyo app and also through Audirvana on the Mac. I had no idea music could sound this good coming from either device!
> ...



Glad your enjoying the amp. It's a great little amp.
But anyways, The volume you prefer for each track has nothing to do with the Loudness wars. It sounds like you still don't understand the concept.


----------



## Hififox

Hi, I'm looking for a portable dac/amplifier for my grado rs1e, I'm interested in ha-2, so would you please give me some comments about ha-2 pair with rs1e?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## CareyPrice31

If anyone is interested in this amp at a great price, in like new condition, I'm selling mine for $30 less the retail. Check classifieds on here. 

Great amp, but for my specific use, which is solely iems, it's not necessary.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

careyprice31 said:


> Great amp, but for my specific use, which is solely iems, it's not necessary.


 
  
 not sure exactly what you mean by this, but I have several iems that are improved massively by the ha-2 - some of my iems I don't even think about listening to without an amp.


----------



## pieter85

Hi All,
  
 I thinking about buying asap the Oppo HA-2 but I don't know if it will be worth it.
  
 Some info about my listening setup:
  
 I listen mostly Lossy MP3 files ripped in the best possible way with XLD on my macbook (LAME 3.99,VBR with a average of 260 kbps = the highest possible VBR with XLD).
 I'm listening with the Sennheiser IE80I or the Denon AH-MM400 attached to my Iphone 6 or Macbook Air with Audirvana Plus as main player.
  
 If I will buy the Oppo HA-2 I will use it together with my Iphone 6.
 Will I notice the difference comparing listening music directly from my Iphone 6 or with my iPhone 6 together with the Oppo HA-2?
  
 What do you think?
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## pieter85

One other question:
  
 Is it possible to disconnect the Oppo HA-2 from your (i)phone for taking a call (for example) and after that connection it again?
 Or do you first have to turf off/restart the Oppo and your phone before (dis)connect??


----------



## money4me247

pieter85 said:


> One other question:
> 
> Is it possible to disconnect the Oppo HA-2 from your (i)phone for taking a call (for example) and after that connection it again?
> Or do you first have to turf off/restart the Oppo and your phone before (dis)connect??




just unplug the ha-2 and u can take calls notmally. i usually use a headphone s a mic so i just unplug & plug the headphones into the phone jack for calls


----------



## pieter85

When you are listening music on your phone via the HA-2 and someone is calling you. Will you here this through the HA-2?
 For example: will the music stop playing?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

pieter85 said:


> When you are listening music on your phone via the HA-2 and someone is calling you. Will you here this through the HA-2?
> For example: will the music stop playing?


 
 this depends on your phone not the ha-2. Generally the answer would be yes, but there may be some android phones/apps out there where answering a call doesn't automatically stop music from being played, but it won't be an issue with an iphone. However, you can't run an inline microphone through the ha-2, so you still have to talk into your phone for people to hear you.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

pieter85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thinking about buying asap the Oppo HA-2 but I don't know if it will be worth it.
> 
> ...


 
 You will absolutely notice a difference. There would an even bigger difference if you were ripping to FLAC, but iphone/macbook built in headphone out is no match for the ha-2, even with lower quality files.


----------



## pieter85

Thanks. Regarding the "FLAC comment", I have to be honest with you.
 I've got a few albums also ripped in ALAC format (Apple Lossless) like the album The Girl In The Other Room of Diana Krall. And with my current setup (see previous post) I've noticed still no difference when I'm listening to a track in MP3 and ALAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Maybe i will with the HA-2 attached to my Iphone 6??


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rontant said:


> Yup, they are so independent from one another they don't even care if their products are not compatible with each other.
> 
> Anyway, I just tried HA-2 with Mi4i smartphone made by Xiaomi that costs almost half the price of Oppo R7f. Mi4i works seamlessly with HA-2 so I'll probably sell away my new Oppo R7f.


 
  
 What version of ColorOS is running on the R7f? We have confirmation that the R7Plus (don't know if the models are substantially different software wise) running Color OS V2.1 (11_150714) works with OTG Connection enabled under Settings->General->More.


----------



## money4me247

pieter85 said:


> Thanks. Regarding the "FLAC comment", I have to be honest with you.
> I've got a few albums also ripped in ALAC format (Apple Lossless) like the album The Girl In The Other Room of Diana Krall. And with my current setup (see previous post) I've noticed still no difference when I'm listening to a track in MP3 and ALAC.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 depends. honestly differences between lossless and high bitrate lossy (320kbps) is hard to hear a lot of times even with really resolving gear. if you try a blind test picking between them and find that it doesn't make that much of a difference, your experience will mimic the majority of people. of course, there are people who swear by lossless. If you have the extra space & time to do it that way, it won't hurt to try it for a while & see if it makes a difference for you!
  
 differences between 320kbps mp3 and lossless are a lot smaller than it sometimes reads on the forums from my personal experiences.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

money4me247 said:


> depends. honestly differences between lossless and high bitrate lossy (320kbps) is hard to hear a lot of times even with really resolving gear. if you try a blind test picking between them and find that it doesn't make that much of a difference, your experience will mimic the majority of people. of course, there are people who swear by lossless. If you have the extra space & time to do it that way, it won't hurt to try it for a while & see if it makes a difference for you!
> 
> differences between 320kbps mp3 and lossless are a lot smaller than it sometimes reads on the forums from my personal experiences.


This is all true. Most important is to go with what sounds the best to you. I generally have everything tuned for bass and I think differences are easier to spot in the low end. I've a/b a ton with spotify hq and tidal hifi using iphone6 > ha-2 > xba-z5 and it got pretty easy to recognize tidal. Not to say that's a perfect comparison to ripping your own MP3s and flacs. And it's also true that the differences aren't necessarily that large. But regardless of audio file quality I fully support adding a dac/amp as Pieter's ie80s scale up nicely.


----------



## rontant

hasturtheyellow said:


> What version of ColorOS is running on the R7f? We have confirmation that the R7Plus (don't know if the models are substantially different software wise) running Color OS V2.1 (11_150714) works with OTG Connection enabled under Settings->General->More.




Color OS V2.1.0i 11_150626.

Tried it with both OTG connection enabled and disabled. No luck.

OTG MTP file transfer works fine though to/from a Samsung USB OTG SD card reader.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

Just got my HA-2 in and while I'm not experienced enough to articulate its sound signature in specific terms, I have to say, wow! It takes the music and gives it so much more depth. I'm flying though all my normal tracks and picking out little things that I never noticed before. If anyone is on the fence and has the expendable cash, it makes a huge difference even to the untrained ear. 
  
 Setup if anyone is interested:
 iPod Touch 6th gen > HA-2 > Dunu DN-2000J 
  
 I'll pair it up with my X2's when I have more time.


----------



## pieter85

Thanks for all your replies.
But what do you think when i'm nog hearing any difference between MP3 VBR (average bitrate = 260 kbps) comparing to lossless =ALAC, will I hear the difference between listening music on my iphone 6 without the HA-2 vs Iphone 6 ft. The HA-2??
If the difference between those to setups is also so small it will be (in my opinion) not worth it?
What do you think?
Will I hear the difference with vs without the HA-2??


----------



## derGabe

pieter85 said:


> Thanks. Regarding the "FLAC comment", I have to be honest with you.
> I've got a few albums also ripped in ALAC format (Apple Lossless) like the album The Girl In The Other Room of Diana Krall. And with my current setup (see previous post) I've noticed still no difference when I'm listening to a track in MP3 and ALAC.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am completly honest to you. I also do not hear a difference between FLAC and a perfectly ripped mp3. The Same goes for FLAC in comparison to DSD. Its just not there for me and it takes way to much storage on my device.
  
 But to get back to your Oppo-HA2 Question. If you would just listen to the Sennheiser IE80 (which i also own) you would not need the HA-2. The iPhone 6 has more than enough power to drive them well and the SQ is awesome right out of the Headphoneoutput. I dont know how efficient those Denon are. If they are harder to drive and you really need to crank the volume to max on the iPhone, the HA-2 would be a benefit. No doubt about that. I got one for myself a few Months ago. But i only use it with my bigger Headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 770, Shure SRH 440). Its not a big step up to the iPhone 6 in terms of soundquality, but it certainly has more power to make bigger headphones sound better.


----------



## pieter85

Thanks for your reply.
Indeed the Iphone 6 has more than enough power to drive the Sennheiser IE80I very well. Mostly I havr the volume around 60%, which is for me more than enough. 
With the Denon this is a little bit of a different story. At most times the volume is high enough with 2 "clicks/steps" (in total there are 16 clicks) down" from 100%, so thats 87,5 % of the max volume 100 %. But when the environmental noise is higher its one click/step down from 100 % volume which is 93,75 %.

What do you thnk?
Will I benefit SQ and power when I will use the HA-2 combined with my iphone 6 and Denon Headphone?


----------



## joshk4

I'm not sure if its just there is enough power on a phone so you don't need the ha 2. I have the ie80 using it with ha 2 on my HTC one m8. Comparing the SQ with and without HA 2 is very very obvious. Unless the DAC in the iPhone is already good, then it is a diff story I guess..


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have Oppo HA-2 on loan at the moment, perhaps for a week or two.
  
 I'm especially pleased with the build quality and appearance in person - the unit sure looks the part and solid in the hand. I think it also resemble a hit flask of whiskey a little when looked at from the side, the way the volume pots placed on the side. I'm also fairly pleased with the sound from what I've tried using my Android devices (Samsung Galaxy S3, S4). S4 works plug n play without any apps, the Galaxy S3 needs a helping hand from UAPP (USB Audio Pro App)
  
 The switch layout and access is well thought out,
  
 I just need to compare more with my Tralucent Dac/Amp One, while it doesn't have this fabulous build quality I feel DacAmp One still edges out in resolution and detail, however the Tralucent is a little more expensive. Overall at this stage I'm overly satisfied with the Oppo's performance as a DAC from these Android devices mentioned.


----------



## derGabe

pieter85 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Indeed the Iphone 6 has more than enough power to drive the Sennheiser IE80I very well. Mostly I havr the volume around 60%, which is for me more than enough.
> With the Denon this is a little bit of a different story. At most times the volume is high enough with 2 "clicks/steps" (in total there are 16 clicks) down" from 100%, so thats 87,5 % of the max volume 100 %. But when the environmental noise is higher its one click/step down from 100 % volume which is 93,75 %.
> 
> ...


 

 If you are satisfied with the iPhone 6 SQ (which is imo superb) you could also just check for an headphone amp for your Denon. I would recommend the Cayin C5 to go along with that.
 Its cheaper then the Oppo HA-2 and does a great job at driving fullsize headphones like your Denon. It basically comes down to how much money you want to spend. If the HA-2 is possible
 as a purchase, i would go that route. If you are more on a budget, i would go for the Cayin C5. But keep in mind, the C5 is just an headphone amp.


----------



## pieter85

@JOSHk4:

So you think I will certainly notice a difference (like you hear a difference right?) when I listen with the IE80I via HA-2 vs without the HA-2?


----------



## pieter85

Thanks. If i decide to add another device next to my phone for listening music at the best quality I will choose the HA-2 for sure.
I only don't know if the extra device + money + non working remote control + no making calls direclty via the headphone (without disconnecting the headphone jack) will be worh for the difference in SQ?
Thatls's for me the big question!

It the difference in SQ will be big I will buy the HA-2, if the difference is very very small I won't do it I guess.
On the other hand, there are many guys on this forum who bought this device and that's also saying something..


----------



## derGabe

pieter85 said:


> Thanks. If i decide to add another device next to my phone for listening music at the best quality I will choose the HA-2 for sure.
> I only don't know if the extra device + money + non working remote control + no making calls direclty via the headphone (without disconnecting the headphone jack) will be worh for the difference in SQ?
> Thatls's for me the big question!
> 
> ...


 
 Please don't expect a difference in SQ like Night and Day. That is not going to happen. Most of the time people are infected with the "new toy syndrome", so everything sounds thousand times better then before. But the reality is different. From my standpoint, i really dont here a significant difference between the HA2 with my iPod / iPhone or straight from the HO of the iPhone. Most of the time its the loudness that makes people think that it actually sounds better. Blame our Brain.


----------



## dbdynsty25

h20fidelity said:


> I'm also fairly pleased with the sound from what I've tried using my Android devices (Samsung Galaxy S3, S4). S4 works plug n play without any apps, the Galaxy S3 needs a helping hand from UAPP (USB Audio Pro App)


 
  
 Now the only problem is it doesn't work with the Galaxy S6...at least the three S6s I've tried.  I would say it was a bad cable or something but it works perfectly with my LG G4, so I know that's not the issue.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dbdynsty25 said:


> Now the only problem is it doesn't work with the Galaxy S6...at least the three S6s I've tried.  I would say it was a bad cable or something but it works perfectly with my LG G4, so I know that's not the issue.




Are you using an OTG cable? 

I need:

OTG cable 
USB Audio Player Pro App 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dusb+audio+pro+player&pcampaignid=APPU_1_dle6Vem5JMXl0gTTnoXACA


It's a $10 app, but there's a trial version. (this is for my Galaxy S3 to work) 


Like mentioned, my Galaxy S4 is just too easy to please. Works plug n play with virtually everything I've tried so far. (with OTG cable)


----------



## money4me247

dergabe said:


> Please don't expect a difference in SQ like Night and Day. That is not going to happen. Most of the time people are infected with the "new toy syndrome", so everything sounds thousand times better then before. But the reality is different. From my standpoint, i really dont here a significant difference between the HA2 with my iPod / iPhone or straight from the HO of the iPhone. Most of the time its the loudness that makes people think that it actually sounds better. Blame our Brain.


 
  
@pieter85
  
 This is pretty true I think. With external dac/amps, you do get subtle improvements in sound quality depending on the headphones you are using, but you can often get a larger change in sound quality & sound signature by upgrading headphones.
  
 I do feel like the HA-2 improves sound quality with most of my gear. how large the improvement will be for your ears is hard to say. it's all all relative. some people will think it's not worth the extra money while other people think it is. my advice to you is to go demo any external dac/amp or purchase something from somewhere with a good return policy. try it out and see what you think. guitar center often has some gear out that you can play with and you may be able to ask to try the audioquest dragonfly at the best buy magnolia center (or buy to try it).
  
 there is no reason to go overboard with external components, but if you are looking for solid all-in-one device, the HA-2 is extremely nice for its price point.


----------



## dbdynsty25

h20fidelity said:


> Are you using an OTG cable?


 
  
 Yeah, like I said, it works w/ the G4 no problem and works w/ the S6 except for a ton of static interference.  So the function is there, but it just doesn't work right.  And I've tried the USB AP app as well...no bueno.


----------



## TheChillburger

It's a very device by device basis. It didn't work on my Moto E 2nd Gen until I got the 5.1 update for some reason.


----------



## dbdynsty25

thechillburger said:


> It's a very device by device basis. It didn't work on my Moto E 2nd Gen until I got the 5.1 update for some reason.


 
  
 And that very well could be my issue as both of my 920F and 920I unlocked Galaxy S6s are still on 5.0.2 and the G4 I had was on 5.1.1.  Soooo...it very well could be cleaned up with the 5.1 update, whenever the unlocked versions of the S6 get it.  I just am using the newest iPod Touch w/ the HA2 now and it's quite a bit smaller and more portable than a phone would be anyway, so no biggie there.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rontant said:


> Color OS V2.1.0i 11_150626.
> 
> Tried it with both OTG connection enabled and disabled. No luck.


 
  
 Looks like the firmware is different (same version, but difference release dates) so it is possible that you may need a newer firmware to get the two working.


----------



## joshk4

pieter85 said:


> @JOSHk4:
> 
> So you think I will certainly notice a difference (like you hear a difference right?) when I listen with the IE80I via HA-2 vs without the HA-2?




Best thing to do is try and demo yourself if possible, as your own ears are the best test. I got the ha 2 for hd 800 as a portable.


----------



## rontant

hasturtheyellow said:


> Looks like the firmware is different (same version, but difference release dates) so it is possible that you may need a newer firmware to get the two working.




I sure hope so that the issue get fixed in the next firmware release.


----------



## ClieOS

Boys and girls, the DIY guide for making your own OTG cable for feeding Sony A15/A17 into HA-2 can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/776246/diy-sony-a10-series-audio-players-usb-otg-cable-for-oppo-ha-2


----------



## Alive08

clieos said:


> Boys and girls, the DIY guide for making your own OTG cable for feeding Sony A15/A17 into HA-2 can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/776246/diy-sony-a10-series-audio-players-usb-otg-cable-for-oppo-ha-2


 
  
*ClieOS, t*hank you a lot for the comprehensive guide. Great work.


----------



## Maconi

Is it possible to use the HA-2 with a PC/Android device while it's also being charged (basically using it as a desktop unit)? If so, does it cause any sound quality issues (I know some battery units with DACs start to give buzzing/squelching if they're used while being charged)?
  
 I'm considering getting one but I'd want to have access to it at all times (not having to worry about whether the battery is charged or not).
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheChillburger

maconi said:


> Is it possible to use the HA-2 with a PC/Android device while it's also being charged (basically using it as a desktop unit)? If so, does it cause any sound quality issues (I know some battery units with DACs start to give buzzing/squelching if they're used while being charged)?
> 
> I'm considering getting one but I'd want to have access to it at all times (not having to worry about whether the battery is charged or not).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 I believe my unit changes when it's being used as a DAC for my PC. Haven't noticed any noise issues with my full size headphones, but I do get noticeable hiss with my balanced armature IEMs.


----------



## ClieOS

maconi said:


> Is it possible to use the HA-2 with a PC/Android device while it's also being charged (basically using it as a desktop unit)? If so, does it cause any sound quality issues (I know some battery units with DACs start to give buzzing/squelching if they're used while being charged)?
> 
> I'm considering getting one but I'd want to have access to it at all times (not having to worry about whether the battery is charged or not).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 I never noticed any hissing or buzzing when listening to HA-2 as my PC's USB DAC (and of course being charged at the same time), but I'll think it also has to do with just how quiet / clean your USB power is, and mine is pretty clean. You will probably need to have a self-powered USB hub in between an Android smartphone and the HA-2 in order to use and charge it at the same time.


----------



## prosunza

Is oppa ha-2 best bang for bucks in range of 200-300 $ ?  btw i'm using UE900 coupled with iPhone5 .


----------



## derGabe

prosunza said:


> Is oppa ha-2 best bang for bucks in range of 200-300 $ ?  btw i'm using UE900 coupled with iPhone5 .



The ue900 should be easy to drive (had them for a while) directly from the iPhone. Unless you want to play hires files. Then the ha2 is a good alternative.


----------



## prosunza

dergabe said:


> The ue900 should be easy to drive (had them for a while) directly from the iPhone. Unless you want to play hires files. Then the ha2 is a good alternative.




Btw i use night stalker cable and i feel like the deep bass isnt deep enough as well as impact . Which amp can provide these sound signature? Sub 200$ would be great. thanks so much


----------



## money4me247

maconi said:


> Is it possible to use the HA-2 with a PC/Android device while it's also being charged (basically using it as a desktop unit)? If so, does it cause any sound quality issues (I know some battery units with DACs start to give buzzing/squelching if they're used while being charged)?
> 
> I'm considering getting one but I'd want to have access to it at all times (not having to worry about whether the battery is charged or not).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 1) yes, you can use the ha-2 while being charged.
 2) no, I did not notice any sound quality degradation personally while using it like this
  


prosunza said:


> Is oppa ha-2 best bang for bucks in range of 200-300 $ ?  btw i'm using UE900 coupled with iPhone5 .


 
 hard to really say. there are definitely cheaper all-in-one solutions, but there are very few options with native (camera-kit-free) connections with the iOS (except for the Cozoy Astrapi to my knowledge so far). the ha-2 has a more premium styling and finish compared to all the options I looked at in the sub-$500 bracket, very light-weight design for its category, dsd-support, smartphone charging capabilities, and rapid charging (which makes it more unique than other options at lower price points). Also has bass boost feature and x2 gain settings, which can be found among most competing options.
  
 my personal pick for a portable dac/amp device in sub-$500 price bracket after some extensive research, and I personally highly recommend it. I use it for smartphone usage on-the-go and as a desktop setup while travelling with my laptop.


----------



## prosunza

money4me247 said:


> hard to really say. there are definitely cheaper all-in-one solutions, but there are very few options with native (camera-kit-free) connections with the iOS (except for the Cozoy Astrapi to my knowledge so far). the ha-2 has a more premium styling and finish compared to all the options I looked at in the sub-$500 bracket, very light-weight design for its category, dsd-support, smartphone charging capabilities, and rapid charging (which makes it more unique than other options at lower price points). Also has bass boost feature and x2 gain settings, which can be found among most competing options.
> 
> my personal pick for a portable dac/amp device in sub-$500 price bracket after some extensive research, and I personally highly recommend it. I use it for smartphone usage on-the-go and as a desktop setup while travelling with my laptop.


 
 really appreciate your reply , it's quite helpful but i wonder if I use ha-2 as a desktop . Can I power it directy ? or If battery die . Is there any additional one to replace ?


----------



## RUMAY408

prosunza said:


> Is oppa ha-2 best bang for bucks in range of 200-300 $ ?  btw i'm using UE900 coupled with iPhone5 .


 

 At price point this is the portable amp equivalent of the OPPO BDP-105, so yes very good.
  
 I've owned more expensive portable amps and felt like I was carrying a brick around.
  
 The HA-2 is light, portable, versatile and powerful.
  
 From my perspective the best bang for your buck portable amp that I've tried


----------



## howdy

^
 I agree, this is a great AMP,DAC. I have had this for awhile and prefer this over my DX90. I have the iPod 5G and spotify premium with this and its a sound that would be hard to beat if you like the Sabre DACs. The build quality and looks are very appealing.


----------



## money4me247

prosunza said:


> really appreciate your reply , it's quite helpful but i wonder if I use ha-2 as a desktop . Can I power it directy ? or If battery die . Is there any additional one to replace ?


 
 if you plug it in as a usb dac for your pc, it will charge will plugged in. if using as an amplifier only, you can also plug in the usb cable to charge at the same time.
  
 I do believe most portable dac/amps function this way, though I did recently come across the cayin c5dac which toggles between dac mode and charging mode. not a bad device at all, but not ideal for both portable and desktop usage if that is what you are specifically looking for.


----------



## H20Fidelity

The more I listen to HA-2 I consider buying it. I'm especially impressed with the layering, soundstage and separation used as a dac/amp. 

Let's see where this leads...


----------



## x RELIC x

Reading this thread reminds me of this......


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_LDSqgBdK4[/VIDEO]


Not making fun or picking on anything. It's just nice to see a pretty much universal positive regard for a piece of gear from those that have heard it.

Nicely done Oppo!


----------



## hungga

Connected to Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact (Z3TC) and it worked well so again this device ha-2 is pretty selective to what it's hooked to so heads up for MTK, Hisilicon and whatever non-Snapdragon equipped smartphone beware of the compatibility. In my limited knowledge, something inside ha-2 is very demanding.

Pessimistically,I don't think I'll be entertained for requesting to test the smartphone,installing UAP (USB Audio Player Pro), poking the demo set with $10,000 worth of cable and not to mention looking like a spoiled child at the booth with headphones and 'powerbank' lookalike. I'm too old for this. Z3TC uses nano Sim so one has to modify the micro sized card and that might lead to misalignment if one decided not to buy the phone. 

That aside, UAP reported it's doing 352800hz instead of 2.8Mhz with a DSD64 file. PCMed?


----------



## Seamouse

clieos said:


> I bought a couple from this eBay seller before: here and here.




Sorry if this is obvious. Reading through this thread I was under the impression a special otg cable was needed or the ha-2 would charge from the phone. Was that not the case for android or did these cables just match up to the specific specifications to avoid that?


----------



## mandrake50

seamouse said:


> Sorry if this is obvious. Reading through this thread I was under the impression a special otg cable was needed or the ha-2 would charge from the phone. Was that not the case for android or did these cables just match up to the specific specifications to avoid that?


 
 It will charge from an Android phone as well. It did  from my S6 and the HTC DNA. That is, if the cable does not follow the pin out from Oppo. I got one of the cables that was linked. I have not yet tried it to seem if it is configured correctly to keep the HA-2 from sucking juice form the phone battery.


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone successfully used this to stream Tidal, Spotify, etc with an Android phone? I have an OTG cable, if that's a necessity. 

Thanks


----------



## TheChillburger

shuto77 said:


> Has anyone successfully used this to stream Tidal, Spotify, etc with an Android phone? I have an OTG cable, if that's a necessity.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Depends a lot on your particular phone model. My Moto E 2nd Gen wouldn't work with my HA-2 outside of apps with custom drivers. Then an update came a few months ago, and my HA-2 suddenly works with all Android apps I've tried so far.


----------



## shuto77

Hi Chillburger-

Thanks for the quick response! 

I have an HTC One M8 (2014 model) running 5.0.2. Does Oppo have a list of compatible devices?


----------



## ClieOS

seamouse said:


> Sorry if this is obvious. Reading through this thread I was under the impression a special otg cable was needed or the ha-2 would charge from the phone. Was that not the case for android or did these cables just match up to the specific specifications to avoid that?


 
  
 Okay, need a bit of explanation here: Normally, an OTG cable needs only one side to be wired correctly with its pin 4 and pin 5 connected - this tells the device on that particularly side (a smartphone, for example) that it is a 'host device', and should take control over the device on the other side (a USB DAC, for example), which does not require any special wiring. HA-2 is a bit different as it also require the micro USB on its side to also have its pin 4 and 5 connected, not to use as an indicator for hosting but as an indicator on whether it should draw power or not - therefore you need a bi-directional OTG cable, which is an OTG cable that has both side wired on pin 4 and 5 - one side tell the smartphone to be a host device, the other side tells HA-2 not to draw power.
  
 Now back to the links I posted - those are bi-directional OTG cable. If you see an OTG cable that doesn't clearly marked as one directional only, it is usually bi-directional. In other words, those are all 'special' OTG cable.


----------



## Seamouse

clieos said:


> Okay, need a bit of explanation here: Normally, an OTG cable needs only one side to be wired correctly with its pin 4 and pin 5 connected - this tells the device on that particularly side (a smartphone, for example) that it is a 'host device', and should take control over the device on the other side (a USB DAC, for example), which does not require any special wiring. HA-2 is a bit different as it also require the micro USB on its side to also have its pin 4 and 5 connected, not to use as an indicator for hosting but as an indicator on whether it should draw power or not - therefore you need a bi-directional OTG cable, which is an OTG cable that has both side wired on pin 4 and 5 - one side tell the smartphone to be a host device, the other side tells HA-2 not to draw power.
> 
> Now back to the links I posted - those are bi-directional OTG cable. If you see an OTG cable that doesn't clearly marked as one directional only, it is usually bi-directional. In other words, those are all 'special' OTG cable.




Thank you, you've been very helpful not just now but throughout reading the thread


----------



## dbdynsty25

shuto77 said:


> Hi Chillburger-
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I have an HTC One M8 (2014 model) running 5.0.2. Does Oppo have a list of compatible devices?


 
  
 They don't as it's all variable based on software updates from phone manufacturers.  It's a crapshoot really.  That said, I always had success w/ HTC models...m7 and m8 both worked fine for me with my C5D which is essentially the same (OTG required).


----------



## Maconi

So if I plug the HA-2 into a PC the PC will both supply power to the HA-2 (charging it) while also sending audio data back and forth. I get that.
  
 What about an Android mobile device? Will it charge the HA-2 (draining the battery of the Android device)? How do you charge the HA-2 while not draining the Android device? Or better yet, charge both of them at the same time while using both?
  
 Is a powered USB hub the answer? Does it matter what kind of hub I use if so (would any generic USB hub degrade the quality somehow)?


----------



## ClieOS

maconi said:


> So if I plug the HA-2 into a PC the PC will both supply power to the HA-2 (charging it) while also sending audio data back and forth. I get that.
> 
> What about an Android mobile device? Will it charge the HA-2 (draining the battery of the Android device)? How do you charge the HA-2 while not draining the Android device? Or better yet, charge both of them at the same time while using both?
> 
> Is a powered USB hub the answer? Does it matter what kind of hub I use if so (would any generic USB hub degrade the quality somehow)?


 

 We already discussed this in the past, but basically you need to use a OTG cable with the right kind of wiring and than HA-2 won't drain the battery of your smartphone. The stock OTG cable is one of that. If you need extra, see a couple of post above where @Seamouse quoted me.
  
 A powered hub will most likely only charge the slave device (i.e. HA-2) and not that host device (i.e. your smartphone), but it also depends on the smartphone. No, any working USB hub is fine.


----------



## Maconi

clieos said:


> We already discussed this in the past, but basically you need to use a OTG cable with the right kind of wiring and than HA-2 won't drain the battery of your smartphone. The stock OTG cable is one of that. If you need extra, see a couple of post above where @Seamouse quoted me.
> 
> A powered hub will most likely only charge the slave device (i.e. HA-2) and not that host device (i.e. your smartphone), but it also depends on the smartphone. No, any working USB hub is fine.


 
  
 Yeah that's the issue I'm stuck on. I need to charge the host device (tablet) AND the HA-2 at the same time, while using them together. A USB hub seems like it will only charge the HA-2 (not the tablet).
  
 Is there a such thing as a USB hub that draws its power purely from AC and lets the devices connected to it freely communicate/charge?
  
 Or maybe there's a such thing as a USB Y-Splitter that divides Power/Data to each end of the Y so that I could plug the USB into the tablet/HA-2, use 1 part of the Y to charge it, and the other part of the Y for data between them?
  
 EDIT: Actually, is there any audio quality difference between using the USB port (B) on the HA-2 and the Audio In jack (C)? If not I could just use C for Audio and B to charge right? Nevermind, I see the difference is Digital vs Analog.


----------



## ClieOS

maconi said:


> Yeah that's the issue I'm stuck on. I need to charge the host device (tablet) AND the HA-2 at the same time, while using them together. A USB hub seems like it will only charge the HA-2 (not the tablet).
> 
> Is there a such thing as a USB hub that draws its power purely from AC and lets the devices connected to it freely communicate/charge?
> 
> Or maybe there's a such thing as a USB Y-Splitter that divides Power/Data to each end of the Y so that I could plug the USB into the tablet/HA-2, use 1 part of the Y to charge it, and the other part of the Y for data between them?


 
  
 I think the problem is less on USB hub, but the fact that most Android devices are designed to stop charging when it is in OTG mode, because it is suppose to power the slave device at that point. I have heard some Samsung models can do it, but I can't confirm it myself.


----------



## zilch0md

More info:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/240#post_11813706


----------



## Seamouse

After I receiving my ha-2 today I noticed(after it was fully charged) the charger emits quite a loud buzzing noise. This occurs whether the ha-2 is plugged in or not. Has anyone any experienced this? Any idea of it could've damaged the unit?


----------



## dbdynsty25

zilch0md said:


> More info:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/240#post_11813706


 
  
 Are you really getting enough of a sound improvement in that setup to justify the size and increased connection points rather than going w/ the much simpler Lightning to USB on the HA-2?


----------



## zilch0md

dbdynsty25 said:


> Are you really getting enough of a sound improvement in that setup to justify the size and increased connection points rather than going w/ the much simpler Lightning to USB on the HA-2?


 
  
 If the goal was to keep everything small, light and easy to carry, an iPhone with a short lightning connector to the Oppo HA-2 would be a "superior" solution to the rig I've built using the USB Regen and battery pack. 
  
 My goal, however, is not to get it all into my pocket but rather, into an HPRC 2400F hard case, to create a "travel rig" that puts "transportable" SQ ahead of lightweight, compact convenience.


----------



## RUMAY408

seamouse said:


> After I receiving my ha-2 today I noticed(after it was fully charged) the charger emits quite a loud buzzing noise. This occurs whether the ha-2 is plugged in or not. Has anyone any experienced this? Any idea of it could've damaged the unit?


 

 That's not anything I've experienced.


----------



## SmilinKev

FWIW, this afternoon I posted a long review of the HA-2 in our "Portable Headphone Amplifier" subforum.  I had promised to do one earlier in this thread (June 28, page 106, Post #1581) - and I've kept my promise. I moved the review to a separate thread so that it wouldn't eat up space in this thread's ongoing general discussion.  The bottom line of the review is that I love the differences produced by adding the HA-2 to my "on-the-go," everyday IOS listening gear - and I thought that it was well worth the $300 investment.
  
 Take a look at the review if you're interested in how the HA-2 worked with a variety of music, an iPhone 6 Plus and a new 6th generation 128gb iPod Touch, five different on-ear headphones, and nothing other than 256gb AAC files.  I've included a few photos of the way I interconnect and carry the HA-2 with the iPod Touch and a set of V Moda XS headphones.  As an added bonus, two of the pics include a strange, yellowed, goggled, tall, skinny, balding guy who bears a strong resemblance to me.  Don't say I didn't warn you!
  
 Keep listenin' and keep smilin!


----------



## stilleh

seamouse said:


> After I receiving my ha-2 today I noticed(after it was fully charged) the charger emits quite a loud buzzing noise. This occurs whether the ha-2 is plugged in or not. Has anyone any experienced this? Any idea of it could've damaged the unit?


 
  
 I experienced this too! I´ve only used the included charger once because of this (I load it at my workstation through USB since then). Kind of freaked me out and I forgot about it until now tbh...


----------



## gerelmx1986

seamouse said:


> After I receiving my ha-2 today I noticed(after it was fully charged) the charger emits quite a loud buzzing noise. This occurs whether the ha-2 is plugged in or not. Has anyone any experienced this? Any idea of it could've damaged the unit?


mine does not hum nor buzzes


----------



## Simon Templar

seamouse said:


> After I receiving my ha-2 today I noticed(after it was fully charged) the charger emits quite a loud buzzing noise. This occurs whether the ha-2 is plugged in or not. Has anyone any experienced this? Any idea of it could've damaged the unit?


 

 Now, are we talking about a physical hum/buzz from the case of the amp....or a hum in the amplified signal?
  
  
  
  
 ...sT


----------



## mandrake50

simon templar said:


> Now, are we talking about a physical hum/buzz from the case of the amp....or a hum in the amplified signal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Seamouse is talking about the charger making noise, not the HA-2.
  
 "I noticed(after it was fully charged) *the charger *emits quite a loud buzzing noise"


----------



## Walkzz

Hi Guys,
  
 I have been reading the posts and I am interested to get the HA-2. However, I would like to know where can I get customised cable? Prefer to know so that I can grab a backup if the stock cable is damaged.
  
 I'm using an iPhone 6 as the device.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Seamouse

Correct the actual charger not the device.



stilleh said:


> I experienced this too! I´ve only used the included charger once because of this (I load it at my workstation through USB since then). Kind of freaked me out and I forgot about it until now tbh...




Contacted the supplier and they're speaking with oppo, and also said to let them know if anything sounds odd with the ha-2. Will let you know how it goes, may as well get a new charger if you can as the rapid charge is quite convenient.


----------



## Simon Templar

mandrake50 said:


> Seamouse is talking about the charger making noise, not the HA-2.


 
  
  
 Ahhhh!  So he is....guess I missed that part somehow.   Hmmmm.
  
  
  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## Charlie Norwood

walkzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been reading the posts and I am interested to get the HA-2. However, I would like to know where can I get customised cable? Prefer to know so that I can grab a backup if the stock cable is damaged.
> 
> ...


 
  
 customized lightning cable? Not sure. But I'm using this with my iphone6 with zero problems, and the angle gives it a lower profile compared to the stock one.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## dbdynsty25

This is the one I use...really short so it is compact when connected.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O4FUY30?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## davidcotton

dbdynsty25 said:


> This is the one I use...really short so it is compact when connected.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O4FUY30?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


 

 Is there something like that for non lightning apple devices?
  
 Thanks


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> More info:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/240#post_11813706


 
  
 This rig has been updated - no more USB cables:   http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/255#post_11820340


----------



## RUMAY408

I've been playing with a variety of audio devices with the HA-2, 
  
iPod Classic via LOD and portable HP's currently the B&W P5 (1st and 2nd version) and Senns PX100
 A sweet upgrade over the baseline iPod output, and much closer to the sound quality of the ALO Audio MKll and MK3B+ than the FiiO E11.
  
 Paired with the same HP's and the line out from the Astell&Kern AK100ll one thing is clear, turn off the WiFi on the AK, this amp is SENSITIVE.
 The AK100ll has output power and and a beautiful DAC, but the HA-2 fleshes out the sonic quality without adding color.
  
 The iPhone 6 streaming is fine but strongly recommend shutting down any open apps and WiFi


----------



## gerelmx1986

I love my HA-2 i have with it nearly like 4 months or so, it makes my headphones sound more 3D and more detailed, listening to some Handel Harpsichord transcriptions of his operas, the reverb of the place is nicely rendered.
  
 I'm using an A17 with fiio LOD L5 and headphones MDR-1R


----------



## pieter85

Hey guys,
  
 I've just bought a brand new HA-2 from a women who just won it with a lotery. I'vepaid just only €200,- for this brand new / never used HA-2!!
 The new price is €400,- Am I luck or am I lucky!
 Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## gerelmx1986

pieter85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just bought a brand new HA-2 from a women who just won it with a lotery. I'vepaid just only €200,- for this brand new / never used HA-2!!
> The new price is €400,- Am I luck or am I lucky!
> Thanks for all the advice!


 

 Luky you, I paid like 300 EUR, about 5,000 MXN, but well worth


----------



## pieter85

Guys,
  
 Does someone know the best settings of Onkyo HF Player when I want to play DSD with my HA-2?
 Or is there maybe a website with a tutorial or something?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## vlach

rumay408 said:


> I've been playing with a variety of audio devices with the HA-2,
> 
> iPod Classic via LOD and portable HP's currently the B&W P5 (1st and 2nd version) and Senns PX100
> A sweet upgrade over the baseline iPod output, and much closer to the sound quality of the ALO Audio MKll and MK3B+ than the FiiO E11.
> ...




Can you please elaborate a little more? Specifically I'm interested to know which DAC section you prefer, which amp section sounds better to you or perhaps using the DAC output of one device to feed the amp section of the other is the ultimate solution?
So many options and a lot of testing (and volume matching for each comparison) I realize but it would be really nice to know


----------



## Maconi

Update on my HA-2 adventure.
  
 USB hub kind of works. It'll let me charge the HA-2 while using it, but it charges it at a slower rate than the OTG Y-cable and the host device receives zero power.
  
 So far an OTG Y-cable seems to be the ticket. It lets me charge the HA-2 while using it and slightly charges the host device (if the Android Kernel allows it).
  
 Equipment I'm referring to:
 Nexus 10 (Rooted, barely charged by the Y-cable)
 Samsung Note 4 (Not Rooted, not charged by the Y-cable)
 Oppo HA-2
 USB Hub - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TPMEOYM
 OTG Y-Cable - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CXAC1ZW
  
 Apps I've used to measure charging rates:
 Ampere - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.ampere
 Battery Monitor Widget - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ccc71.bmw
  
 Even while using the OTG Y-cable I'm losing about 15% of battery an hour on the Nexus 10. So I'm still looking for a good way to charge it while using it. I might end up just having to switch over to analog (headphone jack) when the battery gets too low. I've ordered a POGO cable that I'm hoping might solve the issue.


----------



## fabifri

Sorry for asking a dumb question: Is there any chance to buy thing device in Austria or Germany. (i have an address in both countries). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am having difficulties finding a dealer who ships it to Austria or Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for help!
  
 kind regards
 Fabian


----------



## AladdinSane

HA-2 working on Surface Pro 3 with Windows 10. Jriver + 356GB of music on external 1TB drive. Brought all the pieces while chilling in SF for a few days. Was hoping it would work. Happy. May not leave hotel room. Getting hungry though.


----------



## x RELIC x

fabifri said:


> Sorry for asking a dumb question: Is there any chance to buy thing device in Austria or Germany. (i have an address in both countries).
> I am having difficulties finding a dealer who ships it to Austria or Germany. :mad:
> 
> Thanks for help!
> ...




You can buy direct from Oppo Digital using the offline order form.

https://www.oppodigital.com/OPPO-Offline-OrderForm.aspx

Just make sure you understand the terms and conditions for international purchases before you order. Basically you cover import fees (taxes, duties, customs, etc.,) and shipping for warranty service.


----------



## gerelmx1986

fabifri said:


> Sorry for asking a dumb question: Is there any chance to buy thing device in Austria or Germany. (i have an address in both countries).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 there shall be an oppo europe site or a oppo DE... Windows 10 is pissing me off, every time i start typing on head-fi forums it types Backwards!


----------



## pieter85

pieter85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does someone know the best settings of Onkyo HF Player when I want to play DSD with my HA-2?
> Or is there maybe a website with a tutorial or something?
> ...


 

 Someone maybe an answer?


----------



## fabifri

x relic x said:


> You can buy direct from Oppo Digital using the offline order form.
> 
> https://www.oppodigital.com/OPPO-Offline-OrderForm.aspx
> 
> Just make sure you understand the terms and conditions for international purchases before you order. Basically you cover import fees (taxes, duties, customs, etc.,) and shipping for warranty service.


 
  
 Well, i tried your link, but i am still not confident somehow.
  
 => Do i really have to print that out, fill it in by hand and send that as a letter to OPPO?
 => Why is there no HA-2 on the Offline Order Form? (see screenshots)
 => Why am i not able to print it out? (see screenshots)
  
  

  

  

  
 That black thing in the PDF is not blanked out by me.
  
 kind regards
 Fabian


----------



## x RELIC x

fabifri said:


> Well, i tried your link, but i am still not confident somehow.
> 
> => Do i really have to print that out, fill it in by hand and send that as a letter to OPPO?
> => Why is there no HA-2 on the Offline Order Form? (see screenshots)
> ...




I have no idea. That's the link that HasturTheYellow, an Oppo Digital rep on these forums, has posted for our international brethren. Maybe contact him through PM and he can help you, or shoot Oppo Digital customer service an e-mail (they are very helpful). Alternatively here are the links for purchasing in Germany from OppoDigital.co.uk but from what I've read the dealers like to price gouge over there.

http://www.oppodigital.co.uk/where-to-buy/?iso=DE#reseller-results


----------



## fabifri

Thanks for the information, i'll drop him a line.
 Year, i'd rather import it myself; the import taxes in Liechtenstein are so low anyway...
 Imported is 272€ without shipping. Buying directly from Germany is 400€ without shipping. That's crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 kind regards
 Fabian


----------



## Tony1110

Anybody using this with the Galaxy S5 running Android 5.0? Just seeking confirmation that it will actually work before purchasing.


----------



## pieter85

Somebody who knows??


----------



## pieter85

pieter85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does someone know the best settings of Onkyo HF Player when I want to play DSD with my HA-2?
> Or is there maybe a website with a tutorial or something?
> ...




Somebody who knows?


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> Somebody who knows?


 
  
 Just select DoP as DSD output in the setting.


----------



## oldmate

Could not resist any longer. Mine arrives tomorrow. Damn you Head.Fi!!
  
 Going to use a stripped down rooted custom ROM etc Galaxy S3 as my new dedicated "DAP" as I just got upgraded.


----------



## howdy

oldmate said:


> Could not resist any longer. Mine arrives tomorrow. Damn you Head.Fi!!
> 
> Going to use a stripped down rooted custom ROM etc Galaxy S3 as my new dedicated "DAP" as I just got upgraded.


 

 Good for you, you'll love it. Ive had mine for awhile and still love using it and even though it is with my iPod touch 5g it is still very thin.


----------



## pieter85

clieos said:


> Just select DoP as DSD output in the setting.




Thanks!
And also put 'Real-time DSD conversion' in 'ON' mode?
If so, which one?

Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> Thanks!
> And also put 'Real-time DSD conversion' in 'ON' mode?
> If so, which one?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Leave that to off, so everything will be played back natively.


----------



## dbdynsty25

tony1110 said:


> Anybody using this with the Galaxy S5 running Android 5.0? Just seeking confirmation that it will actually work before purchasing.


 
  
 I haven't seen the device work with any Galaxy devices running over 5.0.  So I certainly wouldn't bet on it.  It works a little bit but tons of static and interference for some reason.  I've tried it on a Galaxy Tab A, Galaxy Tab S 8.4, three different Galaxy S6 models (At&t variant and the two international models 920F and 920I-my current phone) and nothing works properly.  Samsung borked USB OTG in 5.0 IMO.  Works perfectly on my OnePlus One and my LG G4...so clearly it's a Samsung thing.


----------



## Tony1110

dbdynsty25 said:


> I haven't seen the device work with any Galaxy devices running over 5.0.  So I certainly wouldn't bet on it.  It works a little bit but tons of static and interference for some reason.  I've tried it on a Galaxy Tab A, Galaxy Tab S 8.4, three different Galaxy S6 models (At&t variant and the two international models 920F and 920I-my current phone) and nothing works properly.  Samsung borked USB OTG in 5.0 IMO.  Works perfectly on my OnePlus One and my LG G4...so clearly it's a Samsung thing.




Yep. That's an answer I'm encountering quite a lot when I ask whether the S5 is suitable for a portable DAC. My plan was to stream Tidal through the phone to an external device but it looks like the only way to do it is through USB Audio Player Pro...which isn't compatible with Tidal. So much for Lollipop fixing all these problems :mad:


----------



## TheChillburger

tony1110 said:


> Yep. That's an answer I'm encountering quite a lot when I ask whether the S5 is suitable for a portable DAC. My plan was to stream Tidal through the phone to an external device but it looks like the only way to do it is through USB Audio Player Pro...which isn't compatible with Tidal. So much for Lollipop fixing all these problems


 
 Yeah, you have to pick and choose your devices well. I was lucking with my Moto G 2nd Gen getting USB audio support via a very recent update. So my $25 phone has unlimited data streams going into my HA-2 on a daily basis.


----------



## shuto77

Interesting... I tried to use USB Audio Pro to play streaming services through my Fiio x3ii connected to my HTC One M8, and the developer's customer service advised me this was not possible. He told me the app can only play music files that are saved locally on the device, and will not work with any streaming service. 

Feel free to reach out to them with your specific setup and intended use, and they may be able to assist.


----------



## ClieOS

tony1110 said:


> Yep. That's an answer I'm encountering quite a lot when I ask whether the S5 is suitable for a portable DAC. My plan was to stream Tidal through the phone to an external device but it looks like the only way to do it is through USB Audio Player Pro...which isn't compatible with Tidal. So much for Lollipop fixing all these problems


 
  
 If you want native (*no third party app) USB DAC support on Android that will allow music streaming service to work, Sony smartphone is probably your best bet, especially the Z series. Samsung on the other hand is usually a hit or miss kind of situation. I think this is more of a problem on Samsung rather than Google.


----------



## dbdynsty25

clieos said:


> If you want native (*no third party app) USB DAC support on Android that will allow music streaming service to work, Sony smartphone is probably your best bet, especially the Z series. Samsung on the other hand is usually a hit or miss kind of situation. I think this is more of a problem on Samsung rather than Google.


 
  
 Again, the Motorola phones work fine (X, G, E) and the LG's as well (G3, G4)...so pick one of those, and you can stream to a USB DAC till your hearts content.  Just stay away from Samsung!
  
 It has nothing to do with Google as their stock Android devices all work as well (Nexus 5,6,9).  As does the OnePlus One which is mostly stock.  Soooo...Samsung is to blame.


----------



## ClieOS

dbdynsty25 said:


> Again, the Motorola phones work fine (X, G, E) and the LG's as well (G3, G4)...


 
  
 Don't see much Moto or LG locally, so a question: does the native USB DAC driver supports 24/192 or just 16/48?


----------



## oldmate

God damn if this isn't the most sexiest little device ever manufactured. Worked out of the box with my S3. More impressions when I get a chance to test it properly.


----------



## cloudkicker

Throwing up my 2 cents. I've had the HA-2 for 8 months now. I liked the sound, but I didn't know how good it was until recently. I've been using it with my OnePlus One and iMac. Headphones are the Oppo PM-1. I recently got an iPhone 6 from work and decided to try it out. I'm totally amazed how good it sounds with the iPhone. It even sounds significantly better than the iMac (using J River Media Center). I've also tried a Lightning to Micro USB adapter connected to my LH Labs LightSpeed cable and it works perfectly. The iPhone is causing me to completely rethink my hardware strategy. With the HA-2 it sounds very open and wide.


----------



## Riona

Hi Alive08 and ClieOS,

I'm about to buy from the same Taobao seller also. Do I need to contact them to get a Int'l shipping price quote 1st?
Or should I go through an agent (which agent do you recommend)? BTW what was the shipping cost you paid?

Thanks in advance!




alive08 said:


> I've just received that cable from taobao and can also confirm that it works fine connecting my Sony A15 and HA-2. A15 seems to be a good digital source in this combo.



 
 


clieos said:


> Just want to confirm the TaoBao cable works. Also to confirm it is exactly the same cable listed on Amazon. However, I also want to make note that the cable I received has a cold soldering join in the microUSB side, though a touch up by my soldering iron quickly solved the problem. I was also able to take a peek inside and think it is quite possible to reverse engineer it. I'll need to order some parts and do some experiments first, but I'll report back if it is a success.


----------



## Alive08

riona said:


> Hi Alive08 and ClieOS,
> 
> I'm about to buy from the same Taobao seller also. Do I need to contact them to get a Int'l shipping price quote 1st?
> Or should I go through an agent (which agent do you recommend)? BTW what was the shipping cost you paid?
> ...


 
  
 Hi Riona!
 I'm in Russia, so i bought the cable via a local agent. As far as i know Taobao's sellers do not offer international shipping directly to customers (at least it's like that for Russia). In my case the agent's fee was 10% and about $5 for shipping. Maybe ClieOS can give more useful advice. Good luck!


----------



## ClieOS

riona said:


> Hi Alive08 and ClieOS,
> 
> I'm about to buy from the same Taobao seller also. Do I need to contact them to get a Int'l shipping price quote 1st?
> Or should I go through an agent (which agent do you recommend)? BTW what was the shipping cost you paid?
> ...


 
  
 If you can read Chinese and living in specific region, there are official TaoBao forwarding services that you can use and they are generally fairly cheap. That's what I use - basically I can buy whatever they can ship oversea (mostly things that are not too heavy or big), tell them to ship to the forwarding service's warehouse, then the forwarding service send them to me. Shipping fee can be as cheap as US$5 for under 1kg.
  
 If you can't read Chinese or living in those areas, then you need to find an buying agent. Since I don't need to use buying agent, I really don't know which one is better or how much it cost.


----------



## Maconi

Success!
  
 I was able to get my Nexus 10 and HA-2 to charge at the same time by updating the Nexus to the newest stock image, rooting it, and using a POGO charger for it while using an OTG Y-cable for the HA-2. I could have probably used two OTG Y-cables (one to charge the Nexus 10 and 1 to charge the HA-2, linking the data parts of the Y's together) but the POGO charges much faster anyway.
  
 Now if only I could figure out how I feel about the EL-8 headphones I'm using with them... Hrm...


----------



## Mediahound

I have a couple of questions.
  
 Does this come with rubber bands or some way to affix an iPhone to it?  Does it come with a short lightning to USB cable?
  
 If no to the above, how do you affix the iPhone and the amp together for secure portability?


----------



## Maconi

mediahound said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Does this come with rubber bands or some way to affix an iPhone to it?  Does it come with a short lightning to USB cable?
> 
> If no to the above, how do you affix the iPhone and the amp together for secure portability?


 
  
 Yes and yes.


----------



## Mediahound

maconi said:


> Yes and yes.


 
  
 Cool! Thanks.


----------



## oldmate

howdy said:


> Good for you, you'll love it. Ive had mine for awhile and still love using it and even though it is with my iPod touch 5g it is still very thin.


 
 Cheers. Yeah, I originally was going to go with the D14 but cancelled my order in favour of the oppo due to aesthetics. Not really a valid reason but the oppo really is one good looking device. I will always wonder however if the 400mw into 32 ohm + coaxial in would have been better!! If my D6 sells for what I want I might still grab one down the track.
  
 Thought about selling the S3 and going with iTouch but I feel you can customise an android device more so than an IOS one.


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> Cheers. Yeah, I originally was going to go with the D14 but cancelled my order in favour of the oppo due to aesthetics. Not really a valid reason but the oppo really is one good looking device. I will always wonder however if the 400mw into 32 ohm + coaxial in would have been better!! If my D6 sells for what I want I might still grab one down the track.
> 
> Thought about selling the S3 and going with iTouch but I feel you can customise an android device more so than an IOS one.


 
  
 Do you have the S3 working plug n play without the help of any USB Audio Apps?
  
 I read you're using a custom rom. Does your connection seem bug free?


----------



## rontant

mediahound said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Does this come with rubber bands or some way to affix an iPhone to it?  Does it come with a short lightning to USB cable?
> 
> If no to the above, how do you affix the iPhone and the amp together for secure portability?


 
  
 Rubber bands or some way to affix an iPhone to it: NO
 Lightning to USB Cable: YES


----------



## Mediahound

rontant said:


> Rubber bands or some way to affix an iPhone to it: NO
> Lightning to USB Cable: YES


 

 I've checked their website since and it states:
  

Included AccessoriesPower Supply Unit (Rapid Charging Charger)
 USB A - USB micro-B data and rapid charging cable
 USB A - Lightning data cable (for Apple devices)
 USB micro-B to micro-B data cable (for Android and other smartphones)
 3.5 mm - 3.5 mm stereo audio cable
_Silicone rubber band (2 pieces)_
 User guide and warranty documents
  
  
 http://oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx


----------



## rontant

mediahound said:


> I've checked their website since and it states:
> 
> 
> Included AccessoriesPower Supply Unit (Rapid Charging Charger)
> ...


 
  
 Aw...shucks.  I don't have the rubber band in my package.


----------



## Mediahound

rontant said:


> Aw...shucks.  I don't have the rubber band in my package.


 

 Maybe they changed what they include or something.


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> Do you have the S3 working plug n play without the help of any USB Audio Apps?
> 
> I read you're using a custom rom. Does your connection seem bug free?


 
 At the moment S3 i9305 LTE with the non carrier stock vanilla Android ROM 4.3 and rooted and all unnecessary apps either uninstalled or frozen all standard apps like Poweramp worked out of the box including all system notifications etc. All apps designed to utilise USB OTG Audio also worked. UAPP and Onkyo HF for example.
  
 It was only when I installed Hiby things got messed up. As soon as I uninstalled it everything appears to be working as it should.
  
 Bare in mind I have only played with it for 30 minutes so far. Will give it a thorough spanking this weekend.


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> At the moment S3 i9305 LTE with the non carrier stock vanilla Android ROM 4.3 and rooted and all unnecessary apps either uninstalled or frozen all standard apps like Poweramp worked out of the box including all system notifications etc. All apps designed to utilise USB OTG Audio also worked. UAPP and Onkyo HF for example.
> 
> It was only when I installed Hiby things got messed up. As soon as I uninstalled it everything appears to be working as it should.
> 
> Bare in mind I have only played with it for 30 minutes so far. Will give it a thorough spanking this weekend.


 
  
 I just tested this again, my S3 is working using stock music player with HA-2 (no USB apps required /  Android version 4.3)
  
 I don't know why I used UAPP the first time, though its great working plug n play.
  
 You have a good set up there, enjoy it.


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> I just tested this again, my S3 is working using stock music player with HA-2 (no USB apps required /  Android version 4.3)
> 
> I don't know why I used UAPP the first time, though its great working plug n play.
> 
> You have a good set up there, enjoy it.


 
 Thanks Mate.
  
 From what I understand you will need UAPP or similar if you want to play back Hi-Res audio as stock player is still limited by the Android audio framework.


----------



## dbdynsty25

rontant said:


> Aw...shucks.  I don't have the rubber band in my package.


 
  
 I bought mine in April and it DID NOT have rubber bands in the package.  So the included accessories must have changed.


----------



## Maconi

Mine came with 2 branded rubber bands (I bought directly from Oppo last week).


----------



## rontant

It would be nice if TS can put the list of compatible Android devices on the first page of this thread. Something like this:
  
 Oppo R7f                  DOES NOT WORK with HA-2
 Moto G 2012              Works
 HTC One M7              Works
 Xiaomi Mi4i              Works but cannot be charged from HA-2.
 Xiaomi Redmi 2          DOES NOT WORK with HA-2
 LG G3                         Works
 Samsung S3               Works


----------



## sg1969

Just got my HA-2 a couple days ago, so far i really like it but haven't had a chance to really test drive it yet, only about a total of 1-2 hours during my commute. I'm using Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 on the move, and at home I use ATH-M50, and sometimes AKG K271mkII, I am also getting a pair of Grado SR225i in a few days (my first open headphones!), then probably off to the bank to extend my overdraft and call my landlord to explain why I can't pay the rent 
  
 First unit I got last weekend was faulty so had to have it replaced  But I found out that Oppo customer service is top notch. They replied to my email query immediately, on a Sunday!
  
 I haven't had a chance to read this whole thread yet (I will get there, on post #221 of 1895  ) but I just had a real quick question:
  
 does anybody use some kind of case or pouch or something to protect the device? I'm not that worried about scratches etc but want to avoid dust getting into the ports as much as possible when I'm on the move. I guess I could stick it in a sock or something, but maybe there is something that might fit better?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

sg1969 said:


> Just got my HA-2 a couple days ago, so far i really like it but haven't had a chance to really test drive it yet, only about a total of 1-2 hours during my commute. I'm using Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 on the move, and at home I use ATH-M50, and sometimes AKG K271mkII, I am also getting a pair of Grado SR225i in a few days (my first open headphones!), then probably off to the bank to extend my overdraft and call my landlord to explain why I can't - pay the rent
> 
> First unit I got last weekend was faulty so had to have it replaced  But I found out that Oppo customer service is top notch. They replied to my email query immediately, on a Sunday!
> 
> ...


 
 any pouch designed for iphone6 or 5+inch smartphone should work well. I have egac-001 pouch from here: http://engagement-japan.com/product/ - it doesn't fit the ha-2 and the iphone at the same time but fits the ha-2, iems and a couple of short cables (lightning and usb).


----------



## Hinomotocho

Just found another option for the Sony A15 > HA-2 cable with international shipping
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181829240848?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## pablok

sg1969 said:


> Just got my HA-2 a couple days ago, so far i really like it but haven't had a chance to really test drive it yet, only about a total of 1-2 hours during my commute. I'm using Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 on the move, and at home I use ATH-M50, and sometimes AKG K271mkII, I am also getting a pair of Grado SR225i in a few days (my first open headphones!), then probably off to the bank to extend my overdraft and call my landlord to explain why I can't pay the rent
> 
> First unit I got last weekend was faulty so had to have it replaced  But I found out that Oppo customer service is top notch. They replied to my email query immediately, on a Sunday!
> 
> ...




Try this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPVC1P4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01

It has a section for cables, and is just "oversized" enough to allow the USB cable to be left attached to the HA-2 while in the case. I bought a half dozen other cases before I discovered this one, which beat out all the others.


----------



## AladdinSane

My HTC M7 was spotty at best. LG G4 perfect.


----------



## sg1969

infinity knives said:


> any pouch designed for iphone6 or 5+inch smartphone should work well. I have egac-001 pouch from here: http://engagement-japan.com/product/ - it doesn't fit the ha-2 and the iphone at the same time but fits the ha-2, iems and a couple of short cables (lightning and usb).


 
  
  


pablok said:


> Try this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPVC1P4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01
> 
> It has a section for cables, and is just "oversized" enough to allow the USB cable to be left attached to the HA-2 while in the case. I bought a half dozen other cases before I discovered this one, which beat out all the others.


 
  
 thanks guys for the suggestions. I also just remembered that I had a pouch for my old Galaxy nexus, maybe I can find it and see how it fits, it should be OK and provide enough protection, although that EasyAcc might be good for carrying cables and water resistance.
  
 Well I tried some FLAC (24/96) and DSD 128 files from 2L and it sounds awesome! though I was using VOX on Mac, so i think it's actually converting DSD to PCM instead of natively processing it (not sure though) but I'm not gonna complain as it's freeware (and everything else is expensive  )
 Thinking of purchasing the hires pack for Onkyo HF is this what everyone is using on iOS devices?


----------



## gerelmx1986

My ha-2 fell from my desk but nothing happened to it, built like a tank


----------



## pablok

I'm using an HA-2 with an iPhone 6. Never had a problem. Until now. When I play a song, it plays for a few seconds from the phone's speaker, then switches to the Oppo/headphones, BUT IT ONLY PLAYS FOR A SPLIT SECOND, then the song stops in the player, and when I hit play again, it plays in the phone speaker, and doesn't ever swithch to the Oppo. This is the first time I've used the HA-2 since installing the new iOS update (8.4.1). 

Never mind. Looks like pilot error.


----------



## pieter85

clieos said:


> Leave that to off, so everything will be played back natively.




One last question ClieOS: shoud I set "upsampling mode" on "ON"


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> One last question ClieOS: shoud I set "upsampling mode" on "ON"


 
  
 Yes, which hopefully will give extra headroom for the digital volume control.


----------



## pieter85

clieos said:


> Yes, which hopefully will give extra headroom for the digital volume control.




Thanks! I also noticed the option 'DSD 3,6 MHz DoP', should I set this setting on "ON"?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

DoP should be used for DSD64 and DSD128. Native should be used for DSD256.


----------



## mandrake50

dbdynsty25 said:


> I haven't seen the device work with any Galaxy devices running over 5.0.  So I certainly wouldn't bet on it.  It works a little bit but tons of static and interference for some reason.  I've tried it on a Galaxy Tab A, Galaxy Tab S 8.4, three different Galaxy S6 models (At&t variant and the two international models 920F and 920I-my current phone) and nothing works properly.  Samsung borked USB OTG in 5.0 IMO.  Works perfectly on my OnePlus One and my LG G4...so clearly it's a Samsung thing.


 

 Mine works fine native with S6 5.1 
 As far as playing everything. If I Stack it, I have to put the S6 in airplane mode or I get noise.. Still there are occasional clicks. If I run them side by side separated by half an inch (a centimeter or so) it works nearly flawlessly. I don't get "tons" of noise... nor even any objectionable noise. It seems that several have said it works fine with the Note 4 on 5,xx.
  
 From what I have read, the HA-2 seems to be susceptible to noise from many devices. It is not a huge deal to me because I don't use the device with my phone..
 But it does seem to be something that has been commented on repeatedly.


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> Thanks! I also noticed the option 'DSD 3,6 MHz DoP', should I set this setting on "ON"?


 
  
  


hasturtheyellow said:


> DoP should be used for DSD64 and DSD128. Native should be used for DSD256.


 
  
 Just to clarify, @HasturTheYellow means 'On'.


----------



## pieter85

And when I play PCM ALAC files (so no DSD) with my Iphone 6 ft. Oppo HA-2, should I then also use the following settings in Onkyo HF Player?:

- 'DSD Ouput Format'; DoP
- Upsampling Mode: ON
- DSD 3,6 MHz DoP: ON


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> And when I play PCM ALAC files (so no DSD) with my Iphone 6 ft. Oppo HA-2, should I then also use the following settings in Onkyo HF Player?:
> 
> - 'DSD Ouput Format'; DoP
> - Upsampling Mode: ON
> - DSD 3,6 MHz DoP: ON


 
  
 DSD options only affect DSD playback, therefore the only question is whether to upsample your music - given your  previous mentioning on EQ adjustment, I'll say leave it on.


----------



## pieter85

clieos said:


> DSD options only affect DSD playback, therefore the only question is whether to upsample your music - given your  previous mentioning on EQ adjustment, I'll say leave it on.



So I leave 'upsampling mode': ON and 'dsd output format: DoP all the time?


----------



## Riona

Hi ClieOS,

When I try to buy from Taobao to ship overseas, I'm presented with 3 methods for shipping:
1) *Taobao Global Direct Shipping* <== New??
2) Global Consolidate & Shipping <== this is the forwarder service you recommended.
3) Contact Seller for price (seems to mean asking seller to ship direct) <== Not recommended.

Method #1 seems to be new option and hassle free; no need to deal with forwarder service at all. I tried to Google but not much information. Do you or anyone in this thread know anything about this method and how long it takes to arrive?

Thanks in advance.



clieos said:


> If you can read Chinese and living in specific region, there are official TaoBao forwarding services that you can use and they are generally fairly cheap. That's what I use - basically I can buy whatever they can ship oversea (mostly things that are not too heavy or big), tell them to ship to the forwarding service's warehouse, then the forwarding service send them to me. Shipping fee can be as cheap as US$5 for under 1kg.
> 
> If you can't read Chinese or living in those areas, then you need to find an buying agent. Since I don't need to use buying agent, I really don't know which one is better or how much it cost.


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> So I leave 'upsampling mode': ON and 'dsd output format: DoP all the time?


 
  
 Yes, why not?
  


riona said:


> Hi ClieOS,
> 
> When I try to buy from Taobao to ship overseas, I'm presented with 3 methods for shipping:
> 1) *Taobao Global Direct Shipping* <== New??
> ...


 
  
 Option 1 was introduced about 2 weeks ago - it SUCKS! I strongly do not recommend it unless you really don't want to deal with forwarding service and extra steps. It is basically the same as option 2, but instead Taobao will select the forwarder and make all the arrangement for you. The problem is that it might select a very bad forwarder with lousy service record (which happened to me on my last order). I'll recommend the 'regular' way of doing it - that means option 2. You will likely get a few forwarder to pick from, and usually picking the highest ranked one is the safest. Then you wait for the package to arrive at the forwarder's warehouse, consolidate all the package (which is free), pay the forwarder and wait for the package to be shipped, which you will be able to track on Taobao.
  
 On my last order where I 'tried' the direct shipping, Taobao not only picked the worst ranked forwarder, it also cost more, doesn't give me any tracking and take more time for the package to arrive.
  
 Option 3 is usually reversed for bulk order where you can negotiate a special price or shipping method with the seller, so don't select it.


----------



## Riona

Hey ClieOS,
  
 Thanks for your advice...  Will use the consolidate/forwarder option!
  
 Quote:


clieos said:


> On my last order where I 'tried' the direct shipping, Taobao not only picked the worst ranked forwarder, it also cost more, doesn't give me any tracking and take more time for the package to arrive.


----------



## Woody

Has anyone else seen the issue SteveNZ described with audio glitches?
  
 In my case I'm using a Galaxy Note 4 with stock Android 5.0.1
  
 Regardless of the music bit/sample rate 44.1, 96, 192khz I get clicks and pops as SteveNZ describes with his HTC M8. It's the same for Hiby, UAPP and Denon HF apps. 
  
 It's less of a problem when the screen is on and I guess the app and driver are in the foreground
  
 What is annoying is that a fiio E18 doesnt have this problem, no glitches at all, everything else being equal. 
  
 Quote:


stevenz said:


> I _do_ still get the popping if I use a "regular" playback app (PowerAmp\GMMP) or if the screen turns off, while it's on it's fine.
> 
> ...... still getting the odd skip\pop\glitch even with powersave mode off, screen on, flight mode on and using HF player.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbdynsty25

Almost everyone w/ a Galaxy Note 4, Galaxy S6 has this issue w/ the USB OTG Amps like the C5D and the HA2.  Very few have had success and I think it's a Samsung issue more than an amp one.


----------



## McCol

I used to have few pops here and there with the Note 4/HA-2.  Since switching to a LG G4 these no longer happen.


----------



## twister6

Just posted my review of HA-2: http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-ha-2/reviews/13812
  
 Btw, that pop you guys are talking about, I only get it once with my Note 4 when screen times out/off.  I'm stock with 5.01 and using Neutron MP.


----------



## Woody

I think "Limit background performance" in Power Saving options has significantly reduced the problem, it's night and day. I'm assuming it's crippled some background process or service that was spiking the CPU.
  
 If I allowed my head to rule my heart, I'd keep the E18 and sell the HA2. The E18 just works, but the HA2 is just too sexy for it's own good
  
 .


----------



## rickydenim

woody said:


> I think "Limit background performance" in Power Saving options has significantly reduced the problem, it's night and day. I'm assuming it's crippled some background process or service that was spiking the CPU.
> 
> If I allowed my head to rule my heart, I'd keep the E18 and sell the HA2. The E18 just works, but the HA2 is just too sexy for it's own good
> 
> .


 

 On my Note 4 under Power Saving I have 'Restrict Performance' and have selected CPU performance...is that the same thing? I have constant pops at the moment but will give that a try to see if it helps!


----------



## twister6

Just got right angle USB OTG connector from ebay ($5.99) - a must have for HA-2!!!
  
 Before:
  

  
 After:
  
 
  
 For comparison:


----------



## howdy

^
Do you have a link to the cable, that looks fairly robust.


----------



## twister6

howdy said:


> ^
> Do you have a link to the cable, that looks fairly robust.


 
  
 here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT - high quality construction.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT - high quality construction.


 
  
 Same guy that I got most of my OTG cable from, so I can recommend him too.


----------



## howdy

Thanks for the link.


----------



## davidcotton

Would a 3rd gen ipod touch be ok with this amp?


----------



## twister6

davidcotton said:


> Would a 3rd gen ipod touch be ok with this amp?


 
  
 That's a good question, will ask my Oppo contact.  Sorry, I have no idea about apple compatibility, been maintaining apple-free household for years   I assume you are asking about their original 30 pin connector?  I remember Beyer released a new cable for A200p for compatibility with older iDevices, so wonder if something like this could work for HA-2 (though A200p was A&K device with a proprietary connector so can't cross test it).


----------



## davidcotton

twister6 said:


> That's a good question, will ask my Oppo contact.  Sorry, I have no idea about apple compatibility, been maintaining apple-free household for years   I assume you are asking about their original 30 pin connector?  I remember Beyer released a new cable for A200p for compatibility with older iDevices, so wonder if something like this could work for HA-2 (though A200p was A&K device with a proprietary connector so can't cross test it).


 

 Yes, that's the one.  Would have got a newer ipod touch but camera's are banned where I work so no go on the 128 unfortunately.


----------



## money4me247

davidcotton said:


> Would a 3rd gen ipod touch be ok with this amp?


 
 yes. do note that if you will only be using it with the amplifier feature with an iPod touch and do not need the dac feature for other smartphones/computers, you can save money by finding an standalone portable amplifier.


----------



## oldmate

twister6 said:


> Just got right angle USB OTG connector from ebay ($5.99) - a must have for HA-2!!!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 
 Does that cable draw power from your phone??


----------



## twister6

oldmate said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got right angle USB OTG connector from ebay ($5.99) - a must have for HA-2!!!
> ...


 
  
 HA-2 has its own built in battery, so I assume when you connect with USB OTG cable it should draw a minimum power from your host (smartphone).  If you want to use HA-2 as ext battery to charge your phone, you need to use a regular usb to micro-usb cable connected to port A.  Again, I assume you didn't mean to ask if cable draws a power but rather if HA-2 draws a power from a phone like some other USB DACs without built-in battery (Astrapi/Aegis, Dragonfly, GeekOut, HRT dSp, etc.).


----------



## ClieOS

oldmate said:


> Does that cable draw power from your phone??


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> HA-2 has its own built in battery, so I assume when you connect with USB OTG cable it should draw a minimum power from your host (smartphone).  If you want to use HA-2 as ext battery to charge your phone, you need to use a regular usb to micro-usb cable connected to port A.  Again, I assume you didn't mean to ask if cable draws a power but rather if HA-2 draws a power from a phone like some other USB DACs without built-in battery (Astrapi/Aegis, Dragonfly, GeekOut, HRT dSp, etc.).


 
  
 We discussed this before so search the thread for detail - but whether HA-2 draws power from the smartphone or not is determined by the OTG cable used. In this case, I can confirm the OTG cable sold by this guy will make sure HA-2 won't draw power from your smartphone.


----------



## twister6

clieos said:


> oldmate said:
> 
> 
> > Does that cable draw power from your phone??
> ...


 
  
 Not really sure what do you mean by USB OTG cable determining that?
  

  
 When Sense pin of 5-pin micro-usb connector is shorted to the ground, it tells a device supporting USB OTG to act as a host with a connected device being a peripheral (either if it's a usb mouse or storage, etc.).  This particular cable definitely is USB OTG with pins 4 and 5 shorted.  I tried using Cayin C5 regular micro-usb to micro-usb cable (for using C5 as ext battery) to connect HA-2 to my Note 4 and it didn't recognize it, so everything is up to a cable config - either regular or OTG.
  
 Using regular USB DACs without built in power, like GeekOut 100/450/720/1k, HRT dSp, Cozoy Astrapi and Aegis, or Dragonfly, with micro-usb to full size female USB OTG adapter will draw power from the phone because they don't have built in battery.  HA-2, as well as C5DAC or iBasso D-Zero MK2 or upcoming GeekOut V2+ have a built in battery, so connected to the "host" as a "peripheral" in theory they shouldn't draw any power from the smartphone and use their own built-in battery.  Or perhaps they trickle very little power.
  
 Sorry, unless I misunderstood your comment, but is there another type of USB OTG cable that can make a peripheral (even with a built-in battery) to draw a power from a host?


----------



## oldmate

clieos said:


> We discussed this before so search the thread for detail - but whether HA-2 draws power from the smartphone or not is determined by the OTG cable used. In this case, I can confirm the OTG cable sold by this guy will make sure HA-2 won't draw power from your smartphone.


 
 Thanks. Yeah, I realise it depends on the cable which is why I was asking about that right angled cable. The cable supplied by oppo does not draw power from my Android phone which is what I want but would prefer a lower profile cable.
  
 Back to the oppo. I've had mine for just over a week and I have to say it is one of the better purchases I have made after making a few bad choices.
  
 Really like the sound signature of the Sabre DAC compared to my original X3. I appear to be gradually gravitating to a neutral sound signature. My concerns of not enough power proved to be unfounded.


----------



## miceblue

twister6 said:


> Not really sure what do you mean by USB OTG cable determining that?



OPPO has a specific configuration for the OTG cable to not draw power from the host Android device.


money4me247 said:


> For people looking into custom OTG (Android) cables that will not pull power from your smartphone for the HA-2:
> 
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=282828]"The pull-up resistor on the OTG detection line is inside the HA-2. The cable needs to tie the detection line to ground. Please see the attached schematic of our OTG cable." - Oppo Customer Service[/COLOR]






[rule]
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Images.aspx
Huh, just saw this on OPPO Digital's website:







Might be old news.


----------



## twister6

miceblue said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really sure what do you mean by USB OTG cable determining that?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info, really appreciate it!  Any OTG USB cable will tie detection to the ground (Sense pin 4 to GND pin 5), but here they also have a pullup inside of HA-2.  If, for example, they would ground Sense through a resistor, that would create a voltage divider, but it's just a straight short.  Obviously, HA-2 is in control of drawing power from host's Vcc.  Since Sense pin is not floating but pulled up, ANY otg USB cable which by default have sense pin grounded will pull that pin down to the ground inside of HA-2.  So thinking outloud, there is no such thing as one OTG cable that will draw the power from the host versus another OTG cable that will not draw the power from the host.
  
 Sorry, I'm probably a bit off-topic in the scope of the discussion since this is more of my inner EE geek talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But in this case Oppo just wants to be sure that you are using OTG micro-usb to micro-usb cable instead of a regular micro-usb cable.  Either if you are using their (hey, good marketing move to buy their accessories) or using one from eBay - the info above just confirms that HA-2 is in control of drawing power from the host, and as long as you are using OTG cable (regardless of who makes it), it will not draw a power from the phone.


----------



## twister6

Btw, another KILLER pair up is using HA-2 with Dunu DN-2000J latest hybrid.  Not as good using HA-2 as amp (was testing it with various DAPs), but as DAC/amp with my Note 4 synergy is amazing.  DN2kJ are more on a neutral bright/revealing side and can get harsh, plus low impedance (8 ohm) doesn't play nice in every setup.  Here, it really shines, especially when you throw a bass boost to add some body to the sound.  What I found very interesting, you do hear some hiss at low gain, but the level of hiss stays the same when you switch to high gain.  Testing it with C5 amp, hissing is pretty bad (that Cayin amp is a power house) and it gets worse in high gain.  Just an interesting observation...


----------



## oldmate

twister6 said:


> Btw, another KILLER pair up is using HA-2 with Dunu DN-2000J latest hybrid.  Not as good using HA-2 as amp (was testing it with various DAPs), but as DAC/amp with my Note 4 synergy is amazing.  DN2kJ are more on a neutral bright/revealing side and can get harsh, plus low impedance (8 ohm) doesn't play nice in every setup.  Here, it really shines, especially when you throw a bass boost to add some body to the sound.  What I found very interesting, you do hear some hiss at low gain, but the level of hiss stays the same when you switch to high gain.  Testing it with C5 amp, hissing is pretty bad (that Cayin amp is a power house) and it gets worse in high gain.  Just an interesting observation...


 
 I'll be giving it's little brother the DN1K some play time later today. Hopefully the same synergy. I don't think I'll be needing the bass boost!! It's an impressive DAC/AMP and I'm loving the Android UI with UAPP and my now dedicated new DAP, the Galaxy S3.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it!  Any OTG USB cable will tie detection to the ground (Sense pin 4 to GND pin 5), but here they also have a pullup inside of HA-2.  If, for example, they would ground Sense through a resistor, that would create a voltage divider, but it's just a straight short.  Obviously, HA-2 is in control of drawing power from host's Vcc.  Since Sense pin is not floating but pulled up, ANY otg USB cable which by default have sense pin grounded will pull that pin down to the ground inside of HA-2.*  So thinking outloud, there is no such thing as one OTG cable that will draw the power from the host versus another OTG cable that will not draw the power from the host.*
> 
> Sorry, I'm probably a bit off-topic in the scope of the discussion since this is more of my inner EE geek talking
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually if I recalled the original OTG spec by USB.org correctly, it only requires an OTG cable to have pin 4 and 5 shorted (or more correctly, with resistance under a certain ohm, though I can't recall the exact number currently) on the Host side, and the pin 4 and 5 are not required to be shorted on the slave side. Therefore an one-side OTG cable is the official, or at least the 'normal' way of doing it in the original OTG spec. A bi-directional OTG cable (= both side shorted), like the one you have, isn't a problem for spec 1 device because the slave side generally doesn't have a circuit to sense the shorted ground, as it is not needed since it is assumed to be slave all the time. Then there is OTG spec 2, which allows for two Host to interact together, and they are the one that uses the bi-directional OTG cable. So there are two kind of OTG cable out there.
  
 Now the way Oppo does this is because it can be plugged by two kind of USB cable - a regular USB-A to microUSB cable, which is used for PC, or an OTG, microUSB-to-microUSB cable. So how does HA-2 know which is which since the other side are both acting as host device, but it only wants to draw power (for recharging) when it is connected to a PC but not a smartphone? Well, it uses the pin 4 and 5 on its side of the microUSB connector, as the microUSB connector on a regular USB cable for PC will definitely not have them shorted together, as opposed to a bi-direction OTG spec 2 cable. On the other hand, if the OTG cable you used turns out to be the 'one sided' / OTG spec 1 style, then obviously HA-2 won't be able to tell it apart and will assume it is a PC, therefore result in drawing power. Since there are single and bi- directional cable out there, just assuming all OTG cable will work is not correct.
  
 p/s: single direction OTG cable can be found on TTVJ. It isn't recommended for HA-2, but you can still get it if you want it for something else.


----------



## twister6

^ a very good point, ClieOS! I guess we can never assume that cable manufacturer will short sense pin on each side symmetrically, making it bidirectional. Thanks for the explanation, I didn't even think it could have unidirectional application


----------



## AladdinSane

@oldmate: DN1K and HA-2 are awesome together. That's my walking set up. Will be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## pieter85

clieos said:


> DSD options only affect DSD playback, therefore the only question is whether to upsample your music - given your  previous mentioning on EQ adjustment, I'll say leave it on.


 

 ClieOS,
  
 When I play DSD256 and set the DSD Output Format on DoP (or PCM) the output is always 176,4 kHz PCM (input is 11,2 MHz DSD) instead of DoP.
 It doesn't show DoP mode in the play screen.
 Only when I set 'Real-time DSD Conversion' on for example 'High-Precision DSD 5,6 MHz", the output will change to '5,6 MHz DSD', but that's with playing all files (also ALAC 96KHz, or MP3 44,1 KHz).
 How can I play DSD256 on DoP mode with DSD256 (11,2 MHz) as output?


----------



## mandrake50

twister6 said:


> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it!  Any OTG USB cable will tie detection to the ground (Sense pin 4 to GND pin 5), but here they also have a pullup inside of HA-2.  If, for example, they would ground Sense through a resistor, that would create a voltage divider, but it's just a straight short.  Obviously, HA-2 is in control of drawing power from host's Vcc.  Since Sense pin is not floating but pulled up, ANY otg USB cable which by default have sense pin grounded will pull that pin down to the ground inside of HA-2.  So thinking outloud, there is no such thing as one OTG cable that will draw the power from the host versus another OTG cable that will not draw the power from the host.
> 
> Sorry, I'm probably a bit off-topic in the scope of the discussion since this is more of my inner EE geek talking
> 
> ...


 
 Not true. One would think that based on the sense line being grounded on one end of the cable... usually the case for OTG cables, all would be good. It is not. I have several like that and when used the HA-2 draws power from the host regardless of which end is connected to the HA-2!. Now a cable built per their pin out has the sense line tied to ground on both ends. I have two built in that way. When using them the HA-2 does not draw power from the host.
  
 I have not quite figured out why this is,  but it very definitely is.  If you go back in the thread you will find many people that reported power draw by the HA-2 when used with a standard OTG cable...


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> ClieOS,
> 
> When I play DSD256 and set the DSD Output Format on DoP (or PCM) the output is always 176,4 kHz PCM (input is 11,2 MHz DSD) instead of DoP.
> It doesn't show DoP mode in the play screen.
> ...


 
  
 I just tried and it seems the problem isn't on Onkyo HR Player but possibly on HA-2, as I also tried UAPP and iFi micro iDSD - and both HR Player and UAPP play DSD256 just fine with micro iDSD, but not with HA-2. Also just tested DSD256 on my PC using DoP, and the result is rather glitchy. So the only conclusion that I can draw from now is that there must be a software bug inside HA-2.


----------



## pieter85

Hello,

That’s weird.
When I set the “DoP mode” on ‘ON’ and play DSD128 and DSD64 the output which is showing bij Onkyo HF Player is right.
DSD128 input and output is both “DSD 5,6 MHz”, DSD64 input and output is both “DSD 2,8 MHz”.
Is that the same case when you play DSD128 and DSD64 with your Oppo HA-2 ft Onkyo HF Player?


----------



## ClieOS

pieter85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> That’s weird.
> When I set the “DoP mode” on ‘ON’ and play DSD128 and DSD64 the output which is showing bij Onkyo HF Player is right.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, of course. Not just with HA_2, but micro iDSD as well.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Has anyone compare Oppo HA-2 to Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2? Which one sounds better?


----------



## money4me247

searchofsub said:


> Has anyone compare Oppo HA-2 to Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2? Which one sounds better?


 
 I have. Check out my Astrapi review (as it features both the HA-2 & AQ v1.2). Link HERE.
  
 I personally prefer the HA-2, but the AQ provides a more dramatic sound signature change that may be enjoyable. the HA-2 does not really alter the headphone's sound sig.


----------



## SearchOfSub

money4me247 said:


> I have. Check out my Astrapi review (as it features both the HA-2 & AQ v1.2). Link HERE.
> 
> I personally prefer the HA-2, but the AQ provides a more dramatic sound signature change that may be enjoyable. the HA-2 does not really alter the headphone's sound sig.





Thanks for the link. It's going to be used with Hifiman HE-500. Do you think Oppo will be better? Also most of my sources will be from android.


----------



## money4me247

searchofsub said:


> Thanks for the link. It's going to be used with Hifiman HE-500. Do you think Oppo will be better? Also most of my sources will be from android.


 
 for android usage and the harder to drive HE-500, I would definitely personally recommend the HA-2 over the AQ dragonfly.
  
 the AQ dragonfly is more at home being used with a PC/laptop with its usb stick design. AQ dragonfly also doesn't give any amplifier power ratings, so not sure if it would be adequate for the HE-500.


----------



## TokenGesture

Just picked up my new HA-2 (10 percent off from for my local dealer's nearly new audition unit)


----------



## SearchOfSub

money4me247 said:


> for android usage and the harder to drive HE-500, I would definitely personally recommend the HA-2 over the AQ dragonfly.
> 
> the AQ dragonfly is more at home being used with a PC/laptop with its usb stick design. AQ dragonfly also doesn't give any amplifier power ratings, so not sure if it would be adequate for the HE-500.





I've read somewhere that HA-2 sounds digital... is this true?


----------



## twister6

searchofsub said:


> money4me247 said:
> 
> 
> > for android usage and the harder to drive HE-500, I would definitely personally recommend the HA-2 over the AQ dragonfly.
> ...


 
  
 Not true


----------



## twister6

Since a number of people reached out to me after my HA-2 review asking about 30pin iDevice support, here is an official answer from Oppo regarding this subject:
  
  Quote:
  


> _only the last models to use that connector tend to work:_
> 
> _*iPod Classic 6th and 7th gen* will work (model A138). Previous models do not work._
> 
> _*iPod Touch 3rd gen* (model A1318) and *4th gen* (model A1367) both work_


 
  
 Considering A-port with full USB connector is dedicated to Apple support, if you have models listed above would be great if anybody can test it with their usb/30pin cable and get back with a reply and confirmation.


----------



## SearchOfSub

twister6 said:


> Not true





Nice.This was worrying me. Placing order tommorow.


----------



## immtbiker

twister6 said:


> Not true


 

 +1!


----------



## gerelmx1986

For those owners of Ipod classics SEE MY signature for sale


----------



## money4me247

searchofsub said:


> I've read somewhere that HA-2 sounds digital... is this true?


 
 not to my ears. Perhaps from a warmer sounding dac background, they may seem brighter, but I consider the HA-2 to be quite neutral.
  
 Dragonfly & Herus are relatively 'brighter' and 'sharper' sounding dacs.


----------



## TokenGesture

Any tips on ergonomics? I have an iPhone 6 plus which is a bit awkward to have the straps attached all the time. Should I bite the bullet and get an iPod touch? Looking to use with the Qobuz app


----------



## WillieMaykit

There was a post earlier on where someone bought some Velcro straps from Amazon and glued it to the back of the standard Apple case. The HA-2 was attached using the Velcro straps. It looked pretty cool.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tokengesture said:


> Any tips on ergonomics? I have an iPhone 6 plus which is a bit awkward to have the straps attached all the time. Should I bite the bullet and get an iPod touch? Looking to use with the Qobuz app


 
  
 I'll show you what we've done with a (similar) rig. You need to buy a hard case, one your iPhone snaps in / out of then attach the case to your HA-2 (we used some 3M double sided tape) Keep in mind with HA-2's finish you want something which won't permanently mark the dac/amp body.
  

  
 Using the hardcase allows you to remove your iPhone out anytime you're not using it.


----------



## Gino

Which of the OPPO phones are compatible with the HA-2's usb dac?


----------



## oldmate

williemaykit said:


> There was a post earlier on where someone bought some Velcro straps from Amazon and glued it to the back of the standard Apple case. The HA-2 was attached using the Velcro straps. It looked pretty cool.


 
 Here is my solution using that recommendation. Case is Urban Armor for Galaxy S3.


----------



## mandrake50

money4me247 said:


> not to my ears. Perhaps from a warmer sounding dac background, they may seem brighter, but I consider the HA-2 to be quite neutral.
> 
> Dragonfly & Herus are relatively 'brighter' and 'sharper' sounding dacs.


 
 Hey Money,
 I think that you did a bit of translation there. I wanted to comment, but could not really grasp what the OP meant when he referred to the HA-2 sounding "digital". Should the interpretation mean sharp and/or bright? Not knowing what he meant, I translated to sounding mechanical or processed. Sort of like what people said about CDs versus vinyl. A hard thing to put into words... but in none of the interpretations familiar to me did I find a description of the HA-2.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

gino said:


> Which of the OPPO phones are compatible with the HA-2's usb dac?


 
  
 All of our headphones are. It is personal preference as to what kind of sound, staging, portability and pricing that you want from your headphones.


----------



## oldmate

hasturtheyellow said:


> All of our headphones are. It is personal preference as to what kind of sound, staging, portability and pricing that you want from your headphones.


 
 I think he may be referring to Phones as in mobile/cellular phones.
  
 In that regard I do remember reading that one popular oppo mobile phone did not work and that oppo mobile and oppo audio are 2 separate entities in that one has nothing to do with the other. Can you confirm that @HasturTheYellow
  
 I would buy a phone that has already been confirmed as working with the oppo HA-2.


----------



## twister6

oldmate said:


> hasturtheyellow said:
> 
> 
> > All of our headphones are. It is personal preference as to what kind of sound, staging, portability and pricing that you want from your headphones.
> ...


 
  
 Under one umbrella of Oppo Electronics: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppo_Electronics


----------



## oldmate

twister6 said:


> Under one umbrella of Oppo Electronics: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppo_Electronics


 
 Oh. I stand corrected.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think I read it on Head.Fi that a particular oppo phone did not work with the HA-2. Strange if that were indeed the case being that it is an oppo phone.


----------



## Ritvik

Any one using the HA2 with the S6 Edge? 
Running 5.1.1 currently. 

I plan on using this setup strapped together somwhow for my commute to work and also while at work. I've tried using a standalone DAP but don't like carrying around 2 devices.

I was wondering if there are times when the phone enters some kind of power saving state causing the music to pay out of the phone's own speaker? 

A friend said it happens on his amp/DAC which isn't the HA2.I'd hate for this to happen at work, especially if I'm away from my desk and can't turn it down!


----------



## money4me247

mandrake50 said:


> Hey Money,
> I think that you did a bit of translation there. I wanted to comment, but could not really grasp what the OP meant when he referred to the HA-2 sounding "digital". Should the interpretation mean sharp and/or bright? Not knowing what he meant, I translated to sounding mechanical or processed. Sort of like what people said about CDs versus vinyl. A hard thing to put into words... but in none of the interpretations familiar to me did I find a description of the HA-2.


 
 hey @mandrake50,
  
 ya, you are right that digital usually is referring to "harshness" rather than just brightness/sharpness in general. people usually perceive that "digital harshness" from the 2-8kHz treble region along with thinner lower mid/upper bass, so it is possible to have a 'bright' airy tuning that is not harsh, but typically I think people who are sensitive to 'digital glare' are just generally quite sensitive to 'bright' sound signatures in general.
  


Spoiler: vinyl sound



by every measurable specifications, digital audio is superior to vinyl, but I think maybe some vinyl recordings may have been mastered differently due to the limitations of the format. also vinyl tends to have less treble extension and upper register 'glare.' vinyl can be more prone to silibance (if cut from the same digital re-master) or if using poor cartridge/stylus, so often vinyl recordings will be mastered with less treble emphasis.


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> Oh. I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's the problem!


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> There's the problem!


 
 Yeah, it could have been XDA Forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Or, oh ****, I got that completely wrong!!

 Bugger.


----------



## TokenGesture

Apologies if these are all basic questions but it's a big thread

Couple of times the iPhone 6 has started playing out of its internal speakers for no apparent reason, any insight?

Walking to the tube with the Lightning to usb cable included in the box there was a load of interference from the phone, not acceptable. Is this a poor quality cable issue? I don't seem to get it with the longer apple cable I use for bedtime listening but that's too long to use on the move

Thanks!


----------



## Gino

If the problem doesn't occur when your gear is stationary on a desk then it might be a cable connection issue.


----------



## howdy

tokengesture said:


> Apologies if these are all basic questions but it's a big thread
> 
> Couple of times the iPhone 6 has started playing out of its internal speakers for no apparent reason, any insight?
> 
> ...


 

 I had the same issue and had to get a new cable, all is good now.


----------



## Gino

Is Wikipedia infallible? I chatted with someone on OPPO Digital's Facebook and he made it clear OPPO Digital had no connection with OPPO Electronics.


----------



## twister6

gino said:


> Is Wikipedia infallible? I chatted with someone on OPPO Digital's Facebook and he made it clear OPPO Digital had no connection with OPPO Electronics.


 
  
 The only way to be 100% sure is to hear from @HasturTheYellow who is an official Oppo rep.  But here is a food for thought: Oppo smartphones are the only one using VOOC 5V/5A rapid charge technology which is also implemented in HA-2.  Coincidence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are different divisions of the same corp, maybe they don't share the same R&D and use different resources, but just too many coincidences for them to be totally independent companies.


----------



## oldmate

Yeah, I'm waiting on a reply re this myself. I'm quite *"sure"* I read somewhere that oppo mobile and the oppo that gave us the HA-2 are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Ritvik

Oppo has a flagship store here in Singapore that showcases both their phones and audio gear. My HA1 was bought from a different dealer, but I do plan on heading here to see if the HA2 will work with my S6 Edge. 

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/m/tech-news-oppo-opens-new-flagship-store-suntec-city


----------



## TokenGesture

Thanks guys - any recommendations for a new cable?


----------



## gavinfabl

I have had the Oppo HA-2 since the day it came out in the UK.

So far I've used it with the following headphones - 

Oppo PM-2, Oppo PM-3, Audio Technica M50x, AKG K702, Sennheiser HD518, Sony MDR1RNC, Sennheiser HD239, all with no issues whatsoever. 

I even used the HA-2 as a DAC only, taking sound out through the line out. 

Source equipment used with the HA-2. LG G4, iPod Classic 160gb, and a wide variety of mobile phones, too many to list, so ask me. When I review phones on my blog I always test USB Audio along with using USB Audio Player Pro app.


----------



## rontant

oldmate said:


> I think he may be referring to Phones as in mobile/cellular phones.
> 
> In that regard I do remember reading that one popular oppo mobile phone did not work and that oppo mobile and oppo audio are 2 separate entities in that one has nothing to do with the other. Can you confirm that @HasturTheYellow
> 
> I would buy a phone that has already been confirmed as working with the oppo HA-2.


 
  
 I can confirm that my Oppo R7f does NOT work with my HA2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
_Update Sep 29, 2015: Oppo R7f phone finally works with this Oppo HA-2 DAC thanks to the latest R7f firmware (ColorOS 2.1.0i Build Number R7fEX_11_150914). The charging doesn't work though. _


----------



## rontant

ritvik said:


> Oppo has a flagship store here in Singapore that showcases both their phones and audio gear. My HA1 was bought from a different dealer, but I do plan on heading here to see if the HA2 will work with my S6 Edge.
> 
> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/m/tech-news-oppo-opens-new-flagship-store-suntec-city


 
  
 Yes, that's the store I bought my Oppo R7f phone and Oppo HA2 from.


----------



## sheldaze

gino said:


> Is Wikipedia infallible? I chatted with someone on OPPO Digital's Facebook and he made it clear OPPO Digital had no connection with OPPO Electronics.


 


oldmate said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting on a reply re this myself. I'm quite *"sure"* I read somewhere that oppo mobile and the oppo that gave us the HA-2 are mutually exclusive.


 
 This is from the Wikipedia link on Oppo. Just read the second and third paragraphs closely to confirm that they are indeed a separate entity:
Regional division[edit] OPPO Indonesia,OPPO Vietnam, OPPO Thailand, OPPO Mora, OPPO India, OPPO ABB in RIL Hazira, OPPO Pakistan, OPPO Bangladesh and OPPO China are the same brand, but completely different divisions designing products for their own regional needs.

OPPO Digital Inc., is a completely independent operation that has licensed the OPPO brand name. They are based inMountain View, California United States. It is known for its universal upconverting DVD and Blu-ray Disc players.

OPPO Digital Inc. was founded in California in 2004.[2] Their first product was the OPPO OPDV971H Up-Converting Universal DVD Player.[3]


----------



## oldmate

rontant said:


> I can confirm that my Oppo R7f does NOT work with my HA2.


 
 That's the oppo phone I was reading about. Why does it not work, Software/Hardware??


----------



## oldmate

sheldaze said:


> This is from the Wikipedia link on Oppo. Just read the second and third paragraphs closely to confirm that they are indeed a separate entity:


 
 Thanks @sheldaze - I knew I read it somewhere.


----------



## rontant

oldmate said:


> That's the oppo phone I was reading about. Why does it not work, Software/Hardware??


 
 I have no clue.  The sounds keep coming through the phone speakers instead of HA2. Folks at Oppo Lifestyle store in Singapore also have no clues.  I have contacted both Oppo Digital (HA2) and Oppo Mobile (R7f) and none of them can help.  So I gave up and went ahead buying a cheap China phone instead as a dedicated DAP and it works seamlessly with HA2.


----------



## DanBa

rontant said:


> I can confirm that my Oppo R7f does NOT work with my HA2.


 
  
 Which USB audio software did you use for testing?
 Native USB audio software or third-party USB audio  software (USB Audio Player PRO [the most compatible], Onkyo HF Player or HibyMusic)?
  
_*Android USB audio*_
_http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs_
_http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7035#post_11822387_
_FAQ:_
_http://goo.gl/A4dCnP_
  
_How about compatibility of Android device with USB DAC?_
  
_At the present time, Android USB Audio is in its infancy._
_The FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp for example was not compatible with the first version of USB audio of the Samsung Galaxy S3. The E17 can now work with the S3._
  
_It is not easy for the latest entrants (Samsung, Sony, HTC, LG, ..., 3rd party USB audio developers, and now Google with Android 5.0 Lollipop) in the existing USB DAC jungle because the USB specification allows some variability._
_http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/4080#post_10270550_
  
_The latest entrants have to adapt their USB audio implementation to (most) existing USB DACs._
_They have to be compatible with different interpretations of the USB specification._
_..."_
  
  


rontant said:


> So I gave up and went ahead buying a *cheap China phone* instead as a dedicated DAP and it works seamlessly with HA2.


 
  
 What is the exact model?
 I would like to include it in the list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC.
_http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs_
_http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7035#post_11822387_
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rontant

danba said:


> Which USB audio software did you use for testing?
> Native USB audio software or third-party USB audio  software (USB Audio Player PRO [the most compatible], Onkyo HF Player or HibyMusic)?


 
 I tried the music player app that comes with Oppo R7f, I also tried Google Play Music app, Neutron Pro, and one app suggested for HA-2 in Oppo Digital FAQ homepage. None of them work can make Oppo R7f works with HA-2.
  
  
   





danba said:


> _At the present time, Android USB Audio is in its infancy._
> _The FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp for example was not compatible with the first version of USB audio of the Samsung Galaxy S3. The E17 can now work with the S3._
> 
> _It is not easy for the latest entrants (Samsung, Sony, HTC, LG, ..., 3rd party USB audio developers, and now Google with Android 5.0 Lollipop) in the existing USB DAC jungle because the USB specification allows some variability._
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I have read about this info and in fact, precisely because of this info I thought I should stick with Oppo branded phones to avoid any incompatibility issues. But who would have thought that their latest Oppo R7f is NOT compatible with Oppo own HA-2 product.  
  
  


danba said:


> What is the exact model?
> I would like to include it in the list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC.
> _http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs_
> _http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7035#post_11822387_
> ...


 
  
 It's Mi phone model Mi4i. It works seamlessly with HA-2 with all music apps I tried.
 http://www.mi.com/sg/mi4i/


----------



## rdsreference

Will this work with a fiio x5 as a dac


----------



## DanBa

rontant said:


> I tried the music player app that comes with Oppo R7f, I also tried Google Play Music app, Neutron Pro, and one app suggested for HA-2 in Oppo Digital FAQ homepage. None of them work can make Oppo R7f works with HA-2.


 
  
 The stock music player, Google Play Music player or Neutron Pro music player interface with the native USB audio.
 USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP), HibyMusic or Onkyo HF Player have their own "user space" USB audio software.
 These third-party USB audio behave differently than the native USB audio.


----------



## x RELIC x

rdsreference said:


> Will this work with a fiio x5 as a dac




Nope.

Edit: If you mean using the X5 as a digital source (transport) to the HA-2 then no as the HA-2 does not have coaxial input and the X5ii does not output music through USB. If you mean using the HA-2 amp section from the X5ii line out, then yes.


----------



## x RELIC x

HasturTheYellow has mentioned multiple times in the HA-1 thread and the PM-1 thread that Oppo Digital Inc. is a completely separate entity from Oppo electronics apart from licensing the Oppo name, as mentioned in the Wiki. Take that as you will but I wouldn't expect any of the resources or research and development to be shared.


----------



## TokenGesture

Loving the HA2 with the Qobuz app on my iPhone, streaming in 24 bit.  Except...occasionally a track will repeat for no good reason.  Any one had this problem?


----------



## sstyle

Please look at my thread about fiio x5-II vs iphone + oppo ha-2 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/779475/what-would-be-better-oppo-ha-2-or-fiio-x5-ii


----------



## sstyle

tokengesture said:


> Loving the HA2 with the Qobuz app on my iPhone, streaming in 24 bit.  Except...occasionally a track will repeat for no good reason.  Any one had this problem?


 
 Just use a VOX app.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

oldmate said:


> In that regard I do remember reading that one popular oppo mobile phone did not work and that oppo mobile and oppo audio are 2 separate entities in that one has nothing to do with the other. Can you confirm that


 
  
  


oldmate said:


> I think I read it on Head.Fi that a particular oppo phone did not work with the HA-2. Strange if that were indeed the case being that it is an oppo phone.


 
  
  


gino said:


> Is Wikipedia infallible? I chatted with someone on OPPO Digital's Facebook and he made it clear OPPO Digital had no connection with OPPO Electronics.


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> The only way to be 100% sure is to hear from @HasturTheYellow who is an official Oppo rep.  But here is a food for thought: Oppo smartphones are the only one using VOOC 5V/5A rapid charge technology which is also implemented in HA-2.  Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We are a sister company. So we share the same corporate branding and are on a friendly relationship with OPPO and its partners, but our corporate structures are not linked as we are completely separate entities from each other. This is not like other corporations like Sony which owns and operates silo entities (SCE, SPE, SME, Medical, Insurance, etc) which have profit, growth and liabilities linked to the main corporation.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

oldmate said:


> That's the oppo phone I was reading about. Why does it not work, Software/Hardware??


 
  
 It should be software, as OTG is supported in the R7f, and the R7 Pro works perfectly out of box. We have seen similar issues with the R5 (it was patched in a firmware upgrade) and even amongst the same generation of phone from other companies


----------



## HootsGha

The HA-2 seems very interesting to say the least. I searched through the whole thread, but it seems that the mystery regarding whether they make a hissing sound with Shure SE846s remains unresolved. I Would really appreciate it if people could share their experience with the HA-2 and Shure SE846s. Is there a hiss? How bad is it? I'm very temped to buy the HA-2, but it will be the first amp I'm buying, so trying to minimize the risk


----------



## ekrauss

The HA-2 has three methods of gain control and if you are experiencing hiss, you can use a combination of all three methods to adjust the gain to a point where you may be able to get and residual hiss to disappear;

1) You can switch the hi/low gain control on the side of the unit. You'll want to switch it to low.

2) You can adjust the volume control knob on the unit. This adjusts the volume via analog means.

3) You can adjust the volume control on your phone or DAP. What this does is send digital instructions to the ESS DAC onboard the HA-2 telling it to digitally increase or lower the volume. This is done in the ESS chip in a manner that does not do anything harmful to the signal (ie, no "bit truncation").

You can find the right balance to all three controls to minimize any hiss you are experiencing. I've never heard any hiss with sensitive IEMs, FWIW.


----------



## money4me247

at above. gain =/= volume. just the low-high switch controls the gain. for high sensitivity IEMs that has hissing, use low gain setting as lower gain will have a lower noise floor. if that doesnt solve your issue at normal listening volumes, you shld return the ha-2.


----------



## ekrauss

The words "gain" and "volume" both describe the power level of the music signal. For the discussion above, they are the same thing. My post had correct information. The switch on the side of the unit is not the only thing you should be doing to control hiss. Rather, you should do a combination of all three things I described.


----------



## Mark-sf

hootsgha said:


> The HA-2 seems very interesting to say the least. I searched through the whole thread, but it seems that the mystery regarding whether they make a hissing sound with Shure SE846s remains unresolved. I Would really appreciate it if people could share their experience with the HA-2 and Shure SE846s. Is there a hiss? How bad is it? I'm very temped to buy the HA-2, but it will be the first amp I'm buying, so trying to minimize the risk


 

 While others have explained the various controls the strategy in setting them for lowest noise at a set volume should be as follows:
  
 1. Ensure if using HA-2 DAC Mode that PC/Phone/DAP is set at Max Volume. 
 2. Set HA-2 Gain Switch to Low.
 3. Only change the volume with the HA-2 control.
  
 If you do not get sufficient volume in this configuration before hearing hiss, then you have either a defective HA-2 or really peaky Shure's as your 846s are spec'd at 114db/mW and my Westone W40's are spec'd at 118db/mW and I have no audible hiss with my W40s.


----------



## TheChillburger

mark-sf said:


> While others have explained the various controls the strategy in setting them for lowest noise at a set volume should be as follows:
> 
> 1. Ensure if using HA-2 DAC Mode that PC/Phone/DAP is set at Max Volume.
> 2. Set HA-2 Gain Switch to Low.
> ...


 
 Weird. I wonder if I have a defective HA-2 then. Mine will hiss with my IM-02 with nothing running and the volume on both the phone and the HA-2 on minimum. I had always thought it was normal since many people had reported hissing on balanced armatures.


----------



## money4me247

thechillburger said:


> Weird. I wonder if I have a defective HA-2 then. Mine will hiss with my IM-02 with nothing running and the volume on both the phone and the HA-2 on minimum. I had always thought it was normal since many people had reported hissing on balanced armatures.


 
 hissing with no music means that your headphones are too sensitive for the amp. you are hearing the noise floor. however, often times when you are playing music, you will no longer hear the noise floor as the signal masks it.
  
 to test the best case set-up would be low gain, maxed digital volume, adjust analog pot to your preferred listening volume like @Mark-sf stated. if there is noise with that set-up, there will always be noise at your preferred listening volume. no need to further fiddle with different volume settings. that is the most ideal setting, so if that doesn't work, no dice.


----------



## ekrauss

mark-sf said:


> While others have explained the various controls the strategy in setting them for lowest noise at a set volume should be as follows:
> 
> 1. Ensure if using HA-2 DAC Mode that PC/Phone/DAP is set at Max Volume.
> 2. Set HA-2 Gain Switch to Low.
> ...




Agreed, except for your assertion that the PC/Phone/DAP needs to be set at max volume. On the contrary, for very sensitive IEMs, you might have to lower the volume on the source device controls. This will send a signal to the ESS chip in the HA-2 to digitally attenuate the volume. This does not cause bit truncation, and as the gain is digitally decreased, the noise floor decreases as well. See ESS' white paper. Also, myself and others did a lot of volume adjustment this way with a lot of IEMs during beta testing.


----------



## TheChillburger

money4me247 said:


> hissing with no music means that your headphones are too sensitive for the amp. you are hearing the noise floor. however, often times when you are playing music, you will no longer hear the noise floor as the signal masks it.
> 
> to test the best case set-up would be low gain, maxed digital volume, adjust analog pot to your preferred listening volume like @Mark-sf stated. if there is noise with that set-up, there will always be noise at your preferred listening volume. no need to further fiddle with different volume settings. that is the most ideal setting, so if that doesn't work, no dice.


 
 The noise floor is only really noticeable to me at total silence. If I'm listening to music or am out and about, I never notice it.


----------



## ekrauss

money4me247 said:


> hissing with no music means that your headphones are too sensitive for the amp. you are hearing the noise floor. however, often times when you are playing music, you will no longer hear the noise floor as the signal masks it.
> 
> to test the best case set-up would be low gain, maxed digital volume, adjust analog pot to your preferred listening volume like @Mark-sf
> stated. if there is noise with that set-up, there will always be noise at your preferred listening volume. no need to further fiddle with different volume settings. that is the most ideal setting, so if that doesn't work, no dice.




Again, not necessarily true. You may need to digitally attenuate the volume by lowering the volume setting of your source. See my comments above.


----------



## ekrauss

See here:

http://www.esstech.com/PDF/digital-vs-analog-volume-control.pdf


----------



## Mark-sf

ekrauss said:


> Agreed, except for your assertion that the PC/Phone/DAP needs to be set at max volume. On the contrary, for very sensitive IEMs, you might have to lower the volume on the source device controls. This will send a signal to the ESS chip in the HA-2 to digitally attenuate the volume. This does not cause bit truncation, and as the gain is digitally decreased, the noise floor decreases as well. See ESS' white paper. Also, myself and others did a lot of volume adjustment this way with a lot of IEMs during beta testing.


 

 What I said was not inconsistent with your comment. There are two "volume" controls - one in the digital domain and one analog. However, lowering the digital one will have no effect on the noise floor defined by the output stage. It will only affect the acceptable range controlled by the analog volume. Assuming that the hiss is not induced noise such as a GSM buzz, the audibility will be controlled by the contribution in the analog stages post the DAC. Thus by running low gain with Min volume will be your lowest effective noise floor. Then as you correctly point out if there is not sufficient volume adjustment before it gets too loud, turning down the digital one on the computer will restore the range with the only potential rise in noise due to pre-volume control stages.


----------



## Mark-sf

thechillburger said:


> The noise floor is only really noticeable to me at total silence. If I'm listening to music or am out and about, I never notice it.


 

 The ear/brain is very good at discrimination and so when evaluating headphone/IEM noise, I also check whether I am actually hearing electronic noise or a mild tinnitus/env issue by unplugging and plugging in the cable with no music playing. This allows you to evaluate the actual contribution of electronic noise to your self-generated/env noise floor. Finally, every IEM has a frequency response that usually has a at least one HF peak. If the internal noise frequency spectrum rises in this same band, that too may account for differences in noise perception between various amp/IEM combinations. In with end the goal is to not notice it across all of your music which appears to be where you are at.


----------



## JJacob

I'm thinking of getting a DAC/amp combo, mostly for listening through my Sennheiser Amperior and Sony MDR-1A at work. They probably wont benefit much from amping, but I need a better DAC than my laptop sound card.
  
 Is it wasteful to use it mostly plugged in? Will it prematurely wear the battery out? Are any of you using you HA-2s plugged in a lot?
  
 I'm looking for something portable since I don't want to leave it on my desk all the time.


----------



## money4me247

mark-sf said:


> What I said was not inconsistent with your comment. There are two "volume" controls - one in the digital domain and one analog. However, lowering the digital one will have no effect on the noise floor defined by the output stage. It will only affect the acceptable range controlled by the analog volume. Assuming that the hiss is not induced noise such as a GSM buzz, the audibility will be controlled by the contribution in the analog stages post the DAC. Thus by running low gain with Min volume will be your lowest effective noise floor. Then as you correctly point out if there is not sufficient volume adjustment before it gets too loud, turning down the digital one on the computer will restore the range with the only potential rise in noise due to pre-volume control stages.


 
 good job explaining it. I was going to type a reply but you summed it up very well.
  
 the other comment made it sound like the digital volume will alter the noise floor which is incorrect. lowering the digital volume will NOT affect the gain. With gain being defined as voltage gain which is the typical usage of the term when talking about headphone amplifiers.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can someone tell me if Oppo HA-2 will have enough juice to drive HE-500? Thanks.


----------



## Mark-sf

searchofsub said:


> Can someone tell me if Oppo HA-2 will have enough juice to drive HE-500? Thanks.


 

 As usual - it depends . Simply comparing specs, one can conclude based upon 38ohms and 89db sensitivity that the ~200mW from the HA-2 will give you ~110db peaks, Now is this loud enough? This also does not address quality. If I had a stereo speakers with 89db/W sensitivity, I would easily say a 200W amp could drive them which is a similar relationship. Take advantage of Oppo's at-home trial and give it a try. It is quite a capable amp though I have not heard it with the older HE series.


----------



## cloudkicker

Any idea if the iRig PowerBridge would allow to charge an iOS device while using the HA-2?


----------



## Mark-sf

cloudkicker said:


> Any idea if the iRig PowerBridge would allow to charge an iOS device while using the HA-2?


 

 Don't see why not as the Powerbridge is Made for iPhone certified and is designed to pass on the digital output. They shout supporting the Apogee One DAC.


----------



## shawndo

Just some quick data points after playing with a Kill A Watt a little. I did a quick search and didn't see a similar reference
  
 HA2 > Oppo stock rapid charger draws 10.5 Watts
 HA2 > Ipad "12w" charger draws    10.5 Watts
  
 Iphone 6 plus> Oppo stock rapid charger draws 5 Watts
 Iphone 6 plus> Ipad "12w" charger draws    12.5 Watts
  
 So if you have an iphone/HA2 combo and only want to keep one charger around, it looks like the 12w apple charger  rapid charges the HA2


----------



## mandrake50

shawndo said:


> Just some quick data points after playing with a Kill A Watt a little. I did a quick search and didn't see a similar reference
> 
> HA2 > Oppo stock rapid charger draws 10.5 Watts
> HA2 > Ipad "12w" charger draws    10.5 Watts
> ...


 

 Did you measure charge time for these:
 HA2 > Oppo stock rapid charger draws 10.5 Watts
 HA2 > Ipad "12w" charger draws    10.5 Watts
  
 I would think that the charge time from a know state of charge would verify the quick charge function is working better than draw of the charger.
  
 According to the description, the VOCC system requires specific circuitry on both ends to work. I would be very surprised if the chipset in the HA-2 talks nicely to the Apple charger.
 It sure does not look like the charger for the HA-2 can communicate with the iphone to enable that system to fast charge.


----------



## oldmate

aladdinsane said:


> @oldmate: DN1K and HA-2 are awesome together. That's my walking set up. Will be interested to hear your thoughts.


 
 You are spot on mate. Just spent some time with this pairing today and they do indeed go very well together. I won't go into why as I'm no good with the audio terms but I will say this, I could never justify spending over a thousand dollars on IEM's when at this end of the market you can get this quality sound. At least to my ears.


----------



## Rob49

Has anyone paired with a Fiio X5ii ? If so, is it a good match ?


----------



## squidman

Looking at this thing, but was wondering whether this is the same company that makes mobiles in China...(not that that's necessarily a bad thing!). Not sure I have the energy to read through 135 pages of posts so sorry if that is superfluous...!  Am after a DAC/AMP combo with battery with digital out to android 5.xx....to power say akg k271mkii, don't yet have the dough for custom in-ear monitors (last pair got ripped off ;(  )....
  
 Anyone who can help the lazy dude, reply (yes it works with android via usb 2, say a galaxy 5), etc etc...for mobile use, not desktop. Have 2 dacs for that and v-can....


----------



## x RELIC x

squidman said:


> Looking at this thing, but was wondering whether this is the same company that makes mobiles in China...(not that that's necessarily a bad thing!). Not sure I have the energy to read through 135 pages of posts so sorry if that is superfluous...!  Am after a DAC/AMP combo with battery with digital out to android 5.xx....to power say akg k271mkii, don't yet have the dough for custom in-ear monitors (last pair got ripped off ;(  )....
> 
> Anyone who can help the lazy dude, reply (yes it works with android via usb 2, say a galaxy 5), etc etc...for mobile use, not desktop. Have 2 dacs for that and v-can....




Your answer is just posted on the previous page.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1995#post_11881517

You can also look up Oppo on Wikipedia.


----------



## squidman

Yep, they are a sister company (same brand but no affiliation?), but kudos for someone there keeping tabs on customer feedback! Looks like not all is well still with integration with android phones...thanks for the head's up! Better than corsair anyway or m-audio (long litany of failed software/firmware etc etc and forums full of complaints!)...oh well...back to the drawing board...maybe even the giant creative labs thing....


----------



## squidman

Uhhmm ok it looks tempting, but has any confirmed it working digitally with a galaxy s5 (s5 active in my case...emergency purchase a month ago after galaxy note v1 died)...and will oppo and ors please please put removable batteries and sd cards back in phones? Pretty hard to go on a 10+ day trek without removable batteries...(unless you REALLY want to lug around several kg's external 2000 mah batteries...)...


----------



## AladdinSane

I'll save you a little trouble since I've been here for all 135 pages. There is a particular poster who indicates in this thread problems with many Samsung devices including the S5. I've not seen anyone dispute him. He ended up with an LG G4 which works perfectly as does mine.


----------



## AladdinSane

oldmate said:


> You are spot on mate. Just spent some time with this pairing today and they do indeed go very well together. I won't go into why as I'm no good with the audio terms but I will say this, I could never justify spending over a thousand dollars on IEM's when at this end of the market you can get this quality sound. At least to my ears.


 
  
 In non audio terms they give me way more OMG moments than my previous set up of the DN1K+JDS Labs C5+iBasso DX50. In fact every time I use them I am godsmacked by something I hear. Previous was a solid combo and enjoyable but I hear increased detail from the Oppo and any Sabre harshness is mitigated by the warmth of the DN1K. It just turns out stellar. A great combo.


----------



## oldmate

aladdinsane said:


> In non audio terms they give me way more OMG moments than my previous set up of the DN1K+JDS Labs C5+iBasso DX50. In fact every time I use them I am godsmacked by something I hear. Previous was a solid combo and enjoyable but I hear increased detail from the Oppo and any Sabre harshness is mitigated by the warmth of the DN1K. It just turns out stellar. A great combo.


 
 Absolutely. I'm hearing no sabre "glare" at all with the DN1K's. Very smooth detailed highs. The oppo HA-2 is my best audio purchase thus far. I'm now after a set of on ear portables and deciding between ES700, ESW9A, T51P or Yamaha HPH Pro 400's.


----------



## squidman

aladdinsane said:


> I'll save you a little trouble since I've been here for all 135 pages. There is a particular poster who indicates in this thread problems with many Samsung devices including the S5. I've not seen anyone dispute him. He ended up with an LG G4 which works perfectly as does mine.


 
 Thanks for the head's up....bummer! will have to look for something else (in addition to travelling cans....feel a bit ridiculous with akg k612's or k271's in public)....might have to save up for proper custom in-ear's....


----------



## Focker

Hey guys....just picked up an HA-2 and having a really annoying issue. I have it connected to my iPhone, and after almost every song it seems to lose the connection via the lightning adapter. I'm having to turn off the Oppo, re-attach the cable, and then turn it back on. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ClieOS

focker said:


> Hey guys....just picked up an HA-2 and having a really annoying issue. I have it connected to my iPhone, and after almost every song it seems to lose the connection via the lightning adapter. I'm having to turn off the Oppo, re-attach the cable, and then turn it back on. Is anyone else having this issue?


 
  
 Try another cable. If you don't have a short cable, the stock iPhone sync and charge cable should work as well.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> Try another cable. If you don't have a short cable, the stock iPhone sync and charge cable should work as well.


 
 Thanks, I'll give it a go
  
 EDIT: Seems to have done the trick...thanks


----------



## howdy

focker said:


> Hey guys....just picked up an HA-2 and having a really annoying issue. I have it connected to my iPhone, and after almost every song it seems to lose the connection via the lightning adapter. I'm having to turn off the Oppo, re-attach the cable, and then turn it back on. Is anyone else having this issue?


 

  


focker said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a go
> 
> EDIT: Seems to have done the trick...thanks


 

 There are some cheap cables on Amazon that work surprisingly well for under 10 bucks. The cable that comes with it is not that great.


----------



## Focker

howdy said:


> There are some cheap cables on Amazon that work surprisingly well for under 10 bucks. The cable that comes with it is not that great.


 
  
 I just ordered the amazon basics one, which I've had great results with in the past, and one of the other 4" aftermarket cables that had excellent customer feedback....glad it was just the cable, cause so far I really like this unit. My only gripe is that it sounds a BIT on the thin side, but I'm going to give it more time. Right now it's just a little too far of a drop from my main rig in terms of the audio quality, but haven't ruled it out yet. Build quality is excellent...I can't stand cheap switches, so the build on this is a very big plus. The bands they included was a great touch...fits very securely with my iPhone. 
  
 I'm so happy that I can finally pull my lossless tracks from a portable rig...that's huge to me. I just wasn't interested in the camera usb adapter thing that I would have had to use on another device...the direct lightning connecting is such a convenience.


----------



## howdy

So you are using your iphone and steaming or what. I use mine with a Ipod touch so that i can have my phone back and so that it remains hooked up. i was using Spotify Premium which is all 320 but recently switched to Tidal which is all FLAC. I thought they would sound close but I like the sound from Tidal much better.


----------



## emptymt

Hi Everyone,
  
 I want a little bit of advice here if you don't mind, I own a PM-3 and fidelio x2(was thinking of selling this) which pairs with JDS Labs C5D, I played the audio through my gaming notebook and iphone, the majority of my audio files are ALAC, 320 MP3, and flac files.
  
 in terms of clarity, instrument separation and overall resolution which is better between HA-2 and C5D?
  
 I was thinking of buying HA-2 to replace the C5D since i felt some fatigue when pairing it with the X2(it's ok with the PM-3), it looks like HA-2 has a lot more features and even though the bass boost on the C5D is good, i rarely use it since I'm more of a midhead instead of a basshead.
  
 Happy listening guys


----------



## TokenGesture

howdy said:


> So you are using your iphone and steaming or what. I use mine with a Ipod touch so that i can have my phone back and so that it remains hooked up. i was using Spotify Premium which is all 320 but recently switched to Tidal which is all FLAC. I thought they would sound close but I like the sound from Tidal much better.


 

 Do you pick up any interference from wifi with your iPod?  I too want to use it with a streaming service (Qobuz) and am finding the iPhone gives off too much interference...


----------



## howdy

tokengesture said:


> Do you pick up any interference from wifi with your iPod?  I too want to use it with a streaming service (Qobuz) and am finding the iPhone gives off too much interference...



 

I never really use it while streaming I only use Tidal Offline so its downloaded to my IPod and sounds absolutely amazing.
I do have the iPod and the HA2 strapped together at all times and never hear any interference even at low volumes.


----------



## Pollux113

Hi all,
 I've just received my Oppo HA-2 and I see 2 problems:
 - It smells bad. Maybe from the leather?
 - When I connect it to my iPhone 5s, it will show that my phone is charging but only for a few secs. After that my phone will not be charged at all. I've tried to use my phone's lightning cable and still have the same problem.
  
 Is anyone having the same issues?
  
 P/s: does anyone have any chance to compare this product with Peachtree Audio Shift?


----------



## gerelmx1986

pollux113 said:


> Hi all,
> I've just received my Oppo HA-2 and I see 2 problems:
> - It smells bad. Maybe from the leather?
> - When I connect it to my iPhone 5s, it will show that my phone is charging but only for a few secs. After that my phone will not be charged at all. I've tried to use my phone's lightning cable and still have the same problem.
> ...


 
 to charge the iphone leave the charge status button pressed for 5 secs​


----------



## rickydenim

Hi all, I recently left my stock IEM's at a hotel overseas and need to replace. I've been reading this thread for a LONG time and swear I read about peoples experience with Senn Momentum IEM's with the HA-1 however the search didn't bring anything up. Would love to hear if these matched up well...cheers!


----------



## psklenar

I received my HA-2 today.  Charged it while I was out running errands.  Plugged it into my Dell Venue 8 7000 (Android 5.1.1) and plugged my AKG K501's into it.  Wow!  Very clean and and thoroughly enjoyable!!!!!!
  
 Now I just need a pair of closed back, over the ear headphones I can enjoy as much so I can use this in the office. 
  
 pat----


----------



## KOVR

Hello everybody, Do you like firmware 6.76?


----------



## rickydenim

kovr said:


> Hello everybody, Do you like firmware 6.76?


 

 There's a new firmware? Oooh!


----------



## KOVR

there is not new since May with 32 bit support


----------



## rickydenim

kovr said:


> there is not new since May with 32 bit support


 

 How do you update? Just connected to my PC and mine is on 6.74.


----------



## KOVR

http://oppodigital.com.ru/catalog/ha-2/support/

It's russian support, see pdf file.


----------



## KOVR

Go to oppodigital com ru in ha-2 support page, and see pdf files


----------



## rickydenim

kovr said:


> Go to oppodigital com ru in ha-2 support page, and see pdf files


 

 Just went to oppodigital and can see the pdf manual but apart from the PC driver there isn't any links for the 6.76 driver?
  
 On a side note, just wondering why in the Oppo Control panel under 'Current Sample Rate' it only shows 44100hz no matter what I play? Foobar shows correctly however Oppo CP won't change...any tips?


----------



## Hinomotocho

rickydenim said:


> Just went to oppodigital and can see the pdf manual but apart from the PC driver there isn't any links for the 6.76 driver?
> 
> On a side note, just wondering why in the Oppo Control panel under 'Current Sample Rate' it only shows 44100hz no matter what I play? Foobar shows correctly however Oppo CP won't change...any tips?


 

 Did you change the settings under 'format' and 'buffer' settings?


----------



## ClieOS

This is what I got from OPPO digital a few hours ago:
  


> There is no new firmware for the HA-2 as we have not had to address any bugs or implement features which are not currently available in the HA-2 and the USB drivers.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## KOVR

) http://oppodigital.com.ru/download/Upgrading%20firmware%20of%20HA-2%20(NEW).zip

What is it that?


----------



## KOVR

clieos said:


> This is what I got from OPPO digital a few hours ago:


http://oppodigital.com.ru/download/Upgrading%20firmware%20of%20HA-2%20(NEW).zip


----------



## KOVR

I posted link, you well see after moderator oppo are humorists. Russia website has 4 files: 2 pdf instruction, drivers for windows (old version) and firmware 1 pdf file has picture wizard update, but it is not correct. You need take other file in dir to update.

2 kirk: don't change this parametrs, it is asio drivers not firmware.


----------



## emptymt

just curious about how good HA-2 compared to centrance hi-fi m8/mini m8 in terms of sound quality.
  
 can anyone with both experience comment on this? thx


----------



## gerelmx1986

For those fellow head-fiers with an Oppo HA-2 an any modern walkman that can play Hi-res audio
  
 turn on DSEE HX and hook the player to the HA-2 via analogue IN sounds phantastic


----------



## mandrake50

kovr said:


> I posted link, you well see after moderator oppo are humorists. Russia website has 4 files: 2 pdf instruction, drivers for windows (old version) and firmware 1 pdf file has picture wizard update, but it is not correct. You need take other file in dir to update.
> 
> 2 kirk: don't change this parametrs, it is asio drivers not firmware.


 

 What " other file" needs to be put into the directory, please?


----------



## KOVR

you need file with name : fw_U6_apple...6.7.6.bin not put. This is file has into zip.


----------



## mandrake50

kovr said:


> you need file with name : fw_U6_apple...6.7.6.bin not put. This is file has into zip.


 

 I don't have anything apple... and see no .bin file, anywhere in the zip.
 Oh well , my HA-2 has no issues. If it isn't broke... don't break it (or fix it as the case may be)


----------



## zilch0md

gerelmx1986 said:


> For those fellow head-fiers with an Oppo HA-2 an any modern walkman that can play Hi-res audio
> 
> turn on DSEE HX and hook the player to the HA-2 via analogue IN sounds phantastic


 
  
 With which headphones?


----------



## zilch0md

emptymt said:


> just curious about how good HA-2 compared to centrance hi-fi m8/mini m8 in terms of sound quality.
> 
> can anyone with both experience comment on this? thx


 
  
 Which source and headphones are you hoping to use?  
  
 There's a considerable difference in power output between the HiFi-M8, the Mini M8, and the HA-2. An inefficient headphone that sounds good with the HiFi-M8 might lack dynamics and authority on the HA-2.


----------



## emptymt

zilch0md said:


> Which source and headphones are you hoping to use?
> 
> There's a considerable difference in power output between the HiFi-M8, the Mini M8, and the HA-2. An inefficient headphone that sounds good with the HiFi-M8 might lack dynamics and authority on the HA-2.


 

 Hi Zilch0md
  
 Thank you for your reply, I'll mostly use it from my iphone and laptop while on the go to work, have lunch, etc. with oppo pm-3 as my portable headphones.
 I'm using JDS LABS C5D with it and am pretty much looking for an upgrade in sound quality that will pair well with the oppo pm-3 and probably my fidelio x2 at home
  
 cheers


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > For those fellow head-fiers with an Oppo HA-2 an any modern walkman that can play Hi-res audio
> ...


 

 MDR-1R, still waiting for my new XBA-A3​


----------



## KOVR

http://oppodigital.com.ru/download/Upgrading%20firmware%20of%20HA-2%20(NEW).zip

This is zip has all need files but instruction have error, to update ver 6.7.6 need select not file fw_mcu_24_13.bin. You need select fw_ui_apple_6.7.6.bin. It is not apple device file. It is correct file firmware Update are work only windows machine.


----------



## ClieOS

kovr said:


> http://oppodigital.com.ru/download/Upgrading%20firmware%20of%20HA-2%20(NEW).zip
> 
> This is zip has all need files but instruction have error, to update ver 6.7.6 need select not file fw_mcu_24_13.bin. You need select fw_ui_apple_6.7.6.bin. It is not apple device file. It is correct file firmware Update are work only windows machine.


 
  
 Yep, tried that and it works (PC, OTG, etc.), so a big thanks here. Now my HA-2 shows up to 32/192 in Windows (previously only up to 24/192 on v6.74).
  
   

  
 p/s: here is their later reply (regarding 6.74):
  


> We are able to get 32-bit/384kHz from the stock HA-2 using Foobar and other playback software which supports it. Windows 7 will only do 24-bit/192kHz as implemented by Direct Sound. Windows 10 will do 32-bit/382kHz. It is possible Windows 8 will as well, but we do not have any Windows 8 computers for testing.


----------



## KOVR

UK support are know about firmware and asked me this last version. What are you think about 6.76 and sound? Better?


----------



## ClieOS

kovr said:


> UK support are know about firmware and asked me this last version. What are you think about 6.76 and sound? Better?


 
  
 I don't hear any difference.
  
 The new firmware, as far as I know, seems to make it easier for some PC to recognize 32bit playback under Direct Sound (ASIO seems to be fine in both firmware). That shouldn't have any impact SQ wise since 24bit by itself is already an overkill. Adding a few more empty bit doesn't make music better.


----------



## KOVR

Hmmm, i am hear different, but i dont used pc machine. I hear android player.


----------



## rickydenim

kovr said:


> Hmmm, i am hear different, but i dont used pc machine. I hear android player.


 

 Better or worse in your opinion?


----------



## KOVR

For me better. Sound are more darkness and scene biggest and more deep. But i am hear with upsimpling all tracks.


----------



## UserM4

Hi. Can anyone give me an idea of what the Oppo HA-2 sounds like compared to my Dragonfly 1.2?

I love how my Grado RS2e sounds with the Dragonfly. I'm hoping that the HA-2 will sounds at least as good with the option of bass boost. Thx


----------



## howdy

userm4 said:


> Hi. Can anyone give me an idea of what the Oppo HA-2 sounds like compared to my Dragonfly 1.2?
> 
> I love how my Grado RS2e sounds with the Dragonfly. I'm hoping that the HA-2 will sounds at least as good with the option of bass boost. Thx


 

 If you use the "Search this Thread" icon on the top and type in DragonFly there is a few comparisons.


----------



## UserM4

Thx! Just went through them all. Sounds like the Oppo is just what I need.


----------



## howdy

userm4 said:


> Thx! Just went through them all. Sounds like the Oppo is just what I need.


 
 The Oppo HA2 with my iPod touch with Tidal Lossless all Offline(downloaded) is some of the best sound i have heard for portable and i have a lot of the well known "mid tier" Daps/sources, Of course you will want some great phones.


----------



## emptymt

I heard that there can be interference when pairing this with iphone, is this still an issue? even in the latest batch?


----------



## howdy

emptymt said:


> I heard that there can be interference when pairing this with iphone, is this still an issue? even in the latest batch?


 

 I had this with my iPhone 5s and i had no issues, I was using Spotify or Tidal. I bought the iPod touch to use with the HA2 because I wanted my phone back and this way the HA2 stays with my iPod at all times.


----------



## emptymt

That's great!!, I'm using iphone 4, I hope it won't cause any problems during the playback.
 I am still thinking whether to buy hifi m8 or oppo ha-2, but atm oppo seems like a very good deal since it is more portable therefore will fit in the pocket easily and won't look bulky, pricing wise it is pretty good too, I can find 1 in ebay for 416 AUD (+- 300 USD), but the versatility & sound quality of the m8 makes me think twice about this.


----------



## oman

has anyone usd the oppo with the audio tecnica ath-msr7??


----------



## howdy

oman said:


> has anyone usd the oppo with the audio tecnica ath-msr7??


 

 I have not but, I could not help notice that you have been a member for 9 years and this is your 1st post. I seen one other member who did his first post last year and was from 06/01 when headfi started.


----------



## lamboy1

could a moderator close the oman account
 as i seem to have 2 accounts?????


----------



## howdy

lamboy1 said:


> could a moderator close the oman account
> as i seem to have 2 accounts?????


 

 They can you should keep the first one. You can have an administrator do it to.
  
@Currawong 
@AnakChan


----------



## immtbiker

@lamboy1 
  
 Shoot me a PM.


----------



## emptymt

how would you compare the sound quality to a DAP like AK100?


----------



## Rowethren

I thought I would post my findings of using the Oppo HA-2 with my Oneplus One and some Westone W60s. The sound is really good, nice and crisp in the highs and the bass definitely has more impact. Overall it's a nice improvement over the Oneplus One headphone out. 

There is a bit of hiss in the background but it is so minimal that unless I am in a completely silent room with no music playing I really can't hear it. 

I have ordered an angled cable with the Oppo specs from mimic cables so I'm looking forward to getting that. When I do I will post some pics for you guys.


----------



## BudC

Can anyone tell me why the ha-2 isnt compatible with an ipod classic? Cant find any logical explanation.


----------



## ClieOS

budc said:


> Can anyone tell me why the ha-2 isnt compatible with an ipod classic? Cant find any logical explanation.


 
  
 Have you tried yourself? If you did, it could just be a cable issue and you should try with the stock sync and charge cable.


----------



## BudC

clieos said:


> Have you tried yourself? If you did, it could just be a cable issue and you should try with the stock sync and charge cable.


 

 No, why would I buy something that is presumed incompatible?


----------



## howdy

it worked fine with mine. you need a non-mfi 30 pin cable and you have to plug it in and it on in a certain way. just search this thread and youll find it.


----------



## ClieOS

budc said:


> No, why would I buy something that is presumed incompatible?


 

 Then how do you come to the conclusion that it doesn't work?


----------



## twister6

budc said:


> Can anyone tell me why the ha-2 isnt compatible with an ipod classic? Cant find any logical explanation.


 
  
 I can't tell you why and don't have any iOS devices, but this is what Oppo rep told me about compatibility:
  
_*iPod Classic 6th and 7th gen* will work (model A138). Previous models do not work._
  
_*iPod Touch 3rd gen* (model A1318) and *4th gen* (model A1367) both work_


----------



## ClieOS

I think it is worth noting that the term 'iPod Classic' is introduced when 6th gen was released (and 7th gen is technically still 6G, but with larger storage). The 5th gen is iPod Video. As  far as I know, the MFi program (which allows iPod to output digital signal to an external DAC was introduced in 2005 when 5th gen was released, but it is generally understand that it is quite buggy to use (for my understanding, the early MFi doesn't allow you to skip song on the wheel, as it is supposed to work with a remote or controlled by an external device). It was really not until the iPod Classic (6th and 7th gen) was introduced that Apple gets the MFi right, that's 2007. Also, the first external MFi certified DAC, the Wadia iTransport, only hit the market at around late 2008, IIRC, and it is only compatible with iPod Video (which it can't skip song) and Classic, as anything before iPod Video doesn't have the MFi chip built in. While some like to refer to all iPods as being 'classic', it really is just the 6G (and the 7G if you like to count them separately) that is iPod Classic.
  
 Also note that MFi isn't universal. You can certify only for 'Made For iPhone' but not 'Made For iPod', and vise versa. It really is hardware dependent. But in the case of HA-2, I do think OPPO's MFi covers both ends.


----------



## rickydenim

Just thought I'd chime in to say that for whatever reason my HA-2 has stopped glitching/skipping on my Note 4. I am NOT going to let it run out of battery and restart as I fear it will return. For now and for whatever reason it has seemed to go away..I'm in bliss!


----------



## kzhlin

How much will a portable dac/amp improve audio quality when using an iPhone as the source (Apple Music [256k AAC] & Spotify [320k Ogg Vorbis])?
  
 Gear: Westone 4R, Oppo PM-3


----------



## gerelmx1986

kzhlin said:


> How much will a portable dac/amp improve audio quality when using an iPhone as the source (Apple Music [256k AAC] & Spotify [320k Ogg Vorbis])?
> 
> Gear: Westone 4R, Oppo PM-3


 

 i am using a sony walkman with lossless and yes i note better queality from my XBA-A3 and MDR-1R


----------



## joesmokey

I've been using the HA-2 with iPhone 6+ for months.  I love the HA-2, however the idle timeout issues with iOS are really wearing down on me for day-to-day usage.
  
 Using this at work is not the most ideal setup.  Pausing music due to a co-worker interrupting and having to always remember to switch inputs or turn the volume dial off is quite annoying.  Otherwise, the volume comes out the iPhone and not the HA-2.

 I know this isn't the fault of the HA-2, however it's still incredibly cumbersome.
  

 I've resorted to plugging my iPhone into my work PC and piping the music to the HA-2 from the PC.  This obviously kills the portable aspect of the unit and has me contemplating getting a work desktop amp instead.


----------



## olekrst

Why? It won't mitigate the original problem (lighting connection timing out and that you have to connect to the computer) Have you tried using just an audio in cable when at your desk?


----------



## joesmokey

olekrst said:


> Why? It won't mitigate the original problem (lighting connection timing out and that you have to connect to the computer) Have you tried using just an audio in cable when at your desk?


 
 It helps mitigate the lightning connection timeout.  It might take a second or two until the handshake kicks in, but you don't have to reconnect or change inputs.  It's not like the USB connection drops when the iPhone is idle.
  
 It's a nice way of solving the problem of your music blasting from the iPhone if you forget to switch.  Like I said though, it unfortunately loses out on the portability aspect, but it's not a bad compromise for using at work.  At least you can maintain a constant charge using the HA-2 this way .
  
 I haven't tried a lineout from the motherboard to the amp.  I'd then have to go through getting a DAC, etc.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Oppo HA-2 striptease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
 Removed leather cover, UHU style glue, easily cleaned with nail polish remover


----------



## drgajet

Wow! Someone did it, congrats. Now what?


----------



## gerelmx1986

drgajet said:


> Wow! Someone did it, congrats.


 
 act of courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to clean the leather cover which is ultra sticky


----------



## gerelmx1986

IMHO looks cool and a bit ugly at the same time, i tought it was a discreet on-back screws and not that duct tape covering the Pot


----------



## money4me247

drgajet said:


> Wow! Someone did it, congrats. Now what?


 
 ** leak** (aka sell) the video to the highest bidder  hahah =P


----------



## bettyn

Noob here. Am really happy with my Oppo HA-2 and its great sound. However, I have a 2nd generation FiiO X5 that I would like to pair with it to listen to music in my car. Have not found any way to do this. Any suggestions? The car's audio system is equipped with an aftermarket jack from Monster Cable.


----------



## gerelmx1986

bettyn said:


> Noob here. Am really happy with my Oppo HA-2 and its great sound. However, I have a 2nd generation FiiO X5 that I would like to pair with it to listen to music in my car. Have not found any way to do this. Any suggestions? The car's audio system is equipped with an aftermarket jack from Monster Cable.


 

 Assume you're using fiio with the Oppo's AUX-IN (switch set to C) then use the Headphone jaco with a 3.5 to 3.5 cable


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Noob here. Am really happy with my Oppo HA-2 and its great sound. However, I have a 2nd generation FiiO X5 that I would like to pair with it to listen to music in my car. Have not found any way to do this. Any suggestions? The car's audio system is equipped with an aftermarket jack from Monster Cable.





gerelmx1986 said:


> Assume you're using fiio with the Oppo's AUX-IN (switch set to C) then use the Headphone jaco with a 3.5 to 3.5 cable




All this would accomplish is double amping from the HA-2 to the car amp. Why not just use the X5ii Line Out to the car stereo and cut out the HA-2 in this scenario?


----------



## mandrake50

x relic x said:


> All this would accomplish is double amping from the HA-2 to the car amp. Why not just use the X5ii Line Out to the car stereo and cut out the HA-2 in this scenario?


 
 This is the cleanest way to do it. As long as the jack he talks about is expecting a line level signal.


----------



## Kingston12

I have just got my HA-2, but I can't get it to work properly.

The volume level is just too low. On high gain and full volume, it gives around the same level of output as my iPhone 6 itself on about half volume!

On low gain, it makes my Oppo PM-3 sound like an old transistor radio.

I didn't buy it to blast too loud, but I was expecting a bit more than this! Is there a way to reset it or anything else I can do before trying to exchange it?


----------



## howdy

turn the volume all the way up on your iphone and put the HA2 on low gain. The HA2 is fairly powerful device.


----------



## gerelmx1986

O weekend i will reattah the leather cover, i will clean it from old glue and use "Crazy glue" e.g supr glue


----------



## Kingston12

howdy said:


> turn the volume all the way up on your iphone and put the HA2 on low gain. The HA2 is fairly powerful device.


 

 Thanks, that has got it! It is strange as I am sure I tried that earlier and hardly got any sound at all, but maybe I was just hurrying too much. I am new to using an amp and I thought that the volume control on the phone would be over-ridden.
  
 Would you recommend leaving the HA-2 on low gain all of the time when using the PM-3s?


----------



## imac2much

When using an external amp, always set your source to max volume.  I believe in the HA-2's case, the iphone's volume control in fact fine tunes the volume in the DAC, but it can be left at maximum volume just fine.
  
  
 I keep my HA-2 on low gain for the PM-3 when I use it out of my iphone.  However, I find that when I use the HA-2 as purely an amplifier (using the audio line-in from my 3DS, for example), I have to set the HA-2 to high gain to compensate.


----------



## drgajet

gerelmx1986 said:


> O weekend i will reattah the leather cover, i will clean it from old glue and use "Crazy glue" e.g supr glue




Wait! You took it off, now your gluing it back on? Why?

Jim


----------



## gerelmx1986

i didn't loke the looks so much  or well perhaps i can use as a detacheable cover to put my DAP but removable instead of glued


----------



## barbes

imac2much said:


> When using an external amp, always set your source to max volume.  I believe in the HA-2's case, the iphone's volume control in fact fine tunes the volume in the DAC, but it can be left at maximum volume just fine.
> 
> 
> I keep my HA-2 on low gain for the PM-3 when I use it out of my iphone.  However, I find that when I use the HA-2 as purely an amplifier (using the audio line-in from my 3DS, for example), I have to set the HA-2 to high gain to compensate.




Oppo in fact recommends, with iDevices, to set the HA-2 to max volume and use the device volume control.


----------



## Nitori

Does anyone know if it is possible to use the android/idevice cable with the buttons together with the HA-2?
  
 More specifically, I would like to connect a PM-3 with an android cable to the HA-2 and the HA-2 via a 4-pin 3.5mm interconnect to my phone and still being able to use the controls on the headphone cable. I wonder if that works.


----------



## imac2much

Unfortunately that will not work.  The cable must be directly connected to your phone of choice for the in-line controls to function.


----------



## Kingston12

It would be great if they could work out some way of using the remote functions. I love the sound of my HA-2, but the ergonomics are a bit of a pain for portable use - cables coming out of both ends and having to lift the amp/DAP out of my pocket to change tracks etc.


----------



## ClieOS

kingston12 said:


> It would be great if they could work out some way of using the remote functions. I love the sound of my HA-2, but the ergonomics are a bit of a pain for portable use - cables coming out of both ends and having to lift the amp/DAP out of my pocket to change tracks etc.


 
  
 It is possible to get a Bluetooth remote to work with your Android smartphone, just that you will need to carry another piece of device.
  
 On my case, I can change track with my Pebble smartwatch.


----------



## bettyn

Yes, but I get NO sound.


----------



## kzhlin

How do these compare to dac/amp combos like the Schiit Magni 2/Modi 2? What are the pros and cons of portable vs. non-portable dac/amps? I will be using these with Westone 4R's and Oppo PM-3's.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rwelles

joesmokey said:


> I've been using the HA-2 with iPhone 6+ for months.  I love the HA-2, however the idle timeout issues with iOS are really wearing down on me for day-to-day usage.
> 
> Using this at work is not the most ideal setup.  Pausing music due to a co-worker interrupting and having to always remember to switch inputs or turn the volume dial off is quite annoying.  Otherwise, the volume comes out the iPhone and not the HA-2.
> 
> ...


 

 The iPhone has independent volume settings for the internal speaker and a lightning-connected DAC. With nothing connected, open your music player and play a song over the internal speaker. Adjust the volume to your taste. Then plug in the DAC and play a song, and set the level (prob. max). Now turn off the DAC while playing a song and watch the volume slider magically return to its previous setting! 
  
 Just got my HA-2 last week! Loving it so far with my W40s.


----------



## ClieOS

bettyn said:


> Yes, but I get NO sound.


 
  
 Please use the 'quote' button when replying as it can get pretty confusing on who you are replying to.
  
 'NO sound' as in you can't get any sound from X5II to your car's AUX? I'll assume you have the output setting sets to coax out instead of line-out. It is in 'system setting > multifuntional outputs >'


----------



## rontant

Good news.... Oppo R7f phone finally works with this Oppo HA-2 DAC thanks to the latest R7f firmware (ColorOS 2.1.0i Build Number R7fEX_11_150914). The charging doesn't work though.


----------



## yding202

kzhlin said:


> How do these compare to dac/amp combos like the Schiit Magni 2/Modi 2? What are the pros and cons of portable vs. non-portable dac/amps? I will be using these with Westone 4R's and Oppo PM-3's.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I'm interested in this as well...


----------



## philariousphil

Hi there, I was wondering whether you got anywhere near rectifying your popping issue. I have a HTC One M8 and I have the same problem when using my Oppo HA-2. I also have the same problem when I connect it to my Bose Soundlink Mini. The problem obviously lies with the HTC but how to sort it? Hope to hear from you Thanks, Phil


----------



## oldmate

philariousphil said:


> Hi there, I was wondering whether you got anywhere near rectifying your popping issue. I have a HTC One M8 and I have the same problem when using my Oppo HA-2. I also have the same problem when I connect it to my Bose Soundlink Mini. The problem obviously lies with the HTC but how to sort it? Hope to hear from you Thanks, Phil


 
 Access settings, then about, then software information. Now start tapping where it says build number. After 7 taps you will be a "developer". Go back to settings then you will see a new menu option titled Developer Options. In that sub menu enable high performance mode. Reboot then buy me a beer!!


----------



## howdy

Calling all Apple users, does the new FW upgrade 9.0.1 work with this. I want to upgrade my iPod touch 5g but I'm a bit leery that it might not work with it. As the saying goes "if it aint broke don't fix it".


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Calling all Apple users, does the new FW upgrade 9.0.1 work with this. I want to upgrade my iPod touch 5g but I'm a bit leery that it might not work with it. As the saying goes "if it aint broke don't fix it".


 

 The FW upgrade is Ios or Oppo relate FW?


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> The FW upgrade is Ios or Oppo relate FW?


 

 iOS


----------



## x RELIC x

IOS 9.0.2 is out


----------



## HasturTheYellow

rontant said:


> Good news.... Oppo R7f phone finally works with this Oppo HA-2 DAC thanks to the latest R7f firmware (ColorOS 2.1.0i Build Number R7fEX_11_150914). The charging doesn't work though.


 
 Good to hear that the update to the R7f has fixed the issue.

 For charging, you will need to use INPUT A. INPUT B does not support charging.

 So if you wanted to charge and get audio at the same time, you would need a USB cable that has micro-USB-B male and USB-A male on one end, and USB-A female on the other.
  
 Connect the micro-USB-B into INPUT B for data, connect USB-A to INPUT A for power, and then connect a standard USB-A to micro-USB-B to the USB-B female inlet and micro-USB-B inlet on your phone.

 Now you should be able to charge the phone while also using HA-2 as a DAC/headphone amplifier.


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> IOS 9.0.2 is out


 

 Thats awesome but mine has is on 9.0.1 which is the only one my phone is seeing, and back to the question, does the 9.0.1 work with the HA2?


----------



## barbes

howdy said:


> Thats awesome but mine has is on 9.0.1 which is the only one my phone is seeing, and back to the question, does the 9.0.1 work with the HA2?




Yes, no problem.


----------



## gerelmx1986

what is the cause of channel imbalance on low gain?, it happens until i go past 4 mark in the pot and other question: what is the cause of friction "braking" / difficult rotating the pot? just curios *is the wood desk i am using LOL, *but yeah channel imbalance is here


----------



## kzhlin

Should the source (my iPhone) be set to max volume when using the HA-2? Is there a reason for this?


----------



## zilch0md

I'm really impressed with how this sounds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/17685#post_11963107


----------



## beemarman

Can anyone advice me on the issue I'm having with my Oppo ha2 when using it with Tidal on my Samsung S5?
  
 I also have the Chord Hugo and the ifi Micro and both of them work with my Samsung S5 when using Tidal. But the Oppo Ha2 does not work with my Samusng when using Tidal. I can use Onkyo music play on all three with no issue.
  
 My iphone also works on all three when using Tidal.
  
 Is it something to do with not enough voltage on the Oppo usb input?


----------



## McCol

beemarman said:


> Can anyone advice me on the issue I'm having with my Oppo ha2 when using it with Tidal on my Samsung S5?
> 
> I also have the Chord Hugo and the ifi Micro and both of them work with my Samsung S5 when using Tidal. But the Oppo Ha2 does not work with my Samusng when using Tidal. I can use Onkyo music play on all three with no issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tidal works fine for me with Oppo and LG G4.  I can try and test with S5 tomorrow for you. Would do it today but my other half is on a double shift and has her S5 with her.  So will be tonight/tomorrow before I get a chance.


----------



## beemarman

mccol said:


> Tidal works fine for me with Oppo and LG G4.  I can try and test with S5 tomorrow for you. Would do it today but my other half is on a double shift and has her S5 with her.  So will be tonight/tomorrow before I get a chance.


Thanks


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> I'm really impressed with how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I ended up writing a mini-review of the Sony NWZ-A17 > Oppo HA-2 pairing:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/17700#post_11964267
  
 Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

My HA-2 is on it's way to his new owner


----------



## howdy

gerelmx1986 said:


> My HA-2 is on it's way to his new owner



 

You were so excited to get it and now you sold it. whats in your future now?


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> You were so excited to get it and now you sold it. whats in your future now?


 
 First a Walkman NW-ZX100 (budget version of audiophile uber expensive ZX2) & SanDisk 200GB microSD... later maybe in 2016 an ALO Rx for IEM (amp only)


----------



## kzhlin

Just got a HA-2. Running a PM-3 off of it.
  
 Is it just me or does the HA-2 make the PM-3 sound veiled?


----------



## zilch0md

On what does your PM-3 sound less veiled?

Comparison:

? > HA-2 > PM-3

vs.

? > ? > PM-3


----------



## howdy

kzhlin said:


> Just got a HA-2. Running a PM-3 off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Are you running it on low or high gain? I heard that hogh gain and bass boost on can do that. Im in the process of buying the PM3s soon, I did have them on the tour and loved the sound with my HA2.


----------



## gerelmx1986

kzhlin said:


> Just got a HA-2. Running a PM-3 off of it.
> 
> Is it just me or does the HA-2 make the PM-3 sound veiled?


 

 I note the same on my MDR-1R and XBA-A3. they have less detail than the A17 HP jack... Just my two cents ended selling it
  
 I purchased it because the XBA-H3 and those did benefir from it but then got the A3 who showed almost no benefit or sounded veiled off HA-2


----------



## Kevin Lee

I want to buy my first open back headphone that plug with oppo  ha-2 for outdoor, Any suggestion? many thanks


----------



## howdy

kevin lee said:


> I want to buy my first open back headphone that plug with oppo  ha-2 for outdoor, Any suggestion? many thanks



 

You want to use open back outdoors, like walking around with them?


----------



## zilch0md

Maybe it's quiet out.


----------



## Kevin Lee

Yes, I live in Hong Kong, a noisy city. But I like to take awalk at the countryside


----------



## Kevin Lee

And one more thing, detach cable will be better


----------



## howdy

kevin lee said:


> Yes, I live in Hong Kong, a noisy city. But I like to take awalk at the countryside



 

Do you know that you will be able to hear everything around you and everyone will be able to hear your music. Do what you want but usually "open back" Headphones are for inside in a room usually by yourself.
How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Kevin Lee

I had try my friends's philips shp9000 at the peak, the feel is good for listen music at that envoirment. I won't disturb anyone. May be $300-500 is fine


----------



## howdy

kevin lee said:


> I had try my friends's philips shp9000 at the peak, the feel is good for listen music at that envoirment. I won't disturb anyone. May be $300-500 is fine



 

You might want to check out the Hifiman HE400i, these are awesome!!! Specially for the money.


----------



## Kevin Lee

Okay, I'll go to the shop to make a listen, Thanks anyway


----------



## mandrake50

kzhlin said:


> Just got a HA-2. Running a PM-3 off of it.
> 
> Is it just me or does the HA-2 make the PM-3 sound veiled?


 

 I couldn't say if it is "just you" or not. I did not find this to be the case at all. I used the X5II line out to the HA-2 with the PM-3 and thought it sounded great. That and the way the PM-3 sounded right out of the HO of the X5II put them on my short list for getting a pair for portable use. I compared the above with the PM-3 out of the H10 driven from the balanced out of the Pulse infinity. Of course there were differences, but I never found the HA-2 to contribute to any sort of veiling when listening to the PM-3.
  
 One thing though, what is your definition of a veil (besides what a bride might wear). My definition of such a loosely defined term may well be different from yours.


----------



## Kevin Lee

I see, How about the  Audio TechnicaATH-R70x, Did the oppo ha-2 suitable for this? It's only $260 in Hong Kong


----------



## howdy

kevin lee said:


> I see, How about the  Audio TechnicaATH-R70x, Did the oppo ha-2 suitable for this? It's only $260 in Hong Kong



 

Do you want "WOW" or just "ok"?


----------



## Kevin Lee

I  get your point, let me try the he 400i first, thanks for your kindness


----------



## psklenar

I've searched this thread for the terms "ZMF", "Vibro" and "ZxV", so I apologize if I've missed something.  But, has anyone tried the Oppo HA-2 driving the ZMF x Vibro headphones?  If so, would you care to share your thoughts?
  
 Thank you,
 pat----


----------



## philariousphil

oldmate said:


> Access settings, then about, then software information. Now start tapping where it says build number. After 7 taps you will be a "developer". Go back to settings then you will see a new menu option titled Developer Options. In that sub menu enable high performance mode. Reboot then buy me a beer!!


----------



## philariousphil

thank you very much.Nothing more annoying than all that clipping and stuttering when playing through 600- 700 headphone amp and headphone set up. Thanks again


----------



## McCol

beemarman said:


> Thanks




Sorry it took so long but tested this evening. Tidal using hifi files - S5 to Oppo Ha2 using the supplied usb, works fine for me.


----------



## beemarman

mccol said:


> Sorry it took so long but tested this evening. Tidal using hifi files - S5 to Oppo Ha2 using the supplied usb, works fine for me.


 
  
  
 Hi,
  
 Thank you. It seems to work only with the supplied cable.


----------



## MOTOMIKE

Why can't I find this on Amazon prime? I can get them for $275 inc shipping, but I like going through prime in case I don't like it. Where is everyone buying them?


----------



## psklenar

motomike said:


> ... Where is everyone buying them?


 
  
 I bought mine directly from Oppo (https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HA2)
  
 pat----


----------



## shuto77

motomike said:


> Why can't I find this on Amazon prime? I can get them for $275 inc shipping, but I like going through prime in case I don't like it. Where is everyone buying them?




I just picked mine up from another Headfi'er at a (very) nice discount. If you want a DAC/AMP combo, and it works with your phone, you'd be hard-pressed to find anything better. There are certainly better options out there, but none I'm aware of at $300 or less.


----------



## shuto77

Hat tip to @moneyforme24/7 for answering my questions offline and helping me decide on this device.


----------



## shuto77

If anyone is curious, this works nicely on the HTC One M8, using Android 5.0.2 on AT&T. 

Now if I could find a good way to keep these together. Not really feeling the rubber band solution...


----------



## aurum

shuto77 said:


> If anyone is curious, this works nicely on the HTC One M8, using Android 5.0.2 on AT&T.
> 
> Now if I could find a good way to keep these together. Not really feeling the rubber band solution...


 
 Thanks, thats useful. Do you mean that it works with the native HTC Music player and streaming services (Play Music etc.) as well, or just the likes of UAPP etc.?


----------



## shuto77

aurum said:


> Thanks, thats useful. Do you mean that it works with the native HTC Music player and streaming services (Play Music etc.) as well, or just the likes of UAPP etc.?




Hi-
I've tested the HA-2 on my HTC M8 w/ the supplied USB (micro USB to micro USB OTG) with the following apps:
*doubleTwist 
*Google music 
*Rocketplayer
*Spotify
*Stock Music player 

Both Flac and MP3 files play. 

I also confirmed it will work with a micro USB connected to a regular OTG cable.


----------



## aurum

shuto77 said:


> Hi-
> I've tested the HA-2 on my HTC M8 w/ the supplied USB (micro USB to micro USB OTG) with the following apps:
> *doubleTwist
> *Google music
> ...


 
 Fantastic! Thats just the information I needed. You've helped me become poorer. Thanks.


----------



## shuto77

aurum said:


> Fantastic! Thats just the information I needed. You've helped me become poorer. Thanks.




Sorry about your wallet, as we say! You can hit up the classifieds and eBay for a deal. Worth a shot! 

I'm glad to assist. I originally wanted this unit, but bought a Fiio X3ii instead to save the $100, since it could also serve as a DAC/Amp. It does, and well, except for one major flaw: When in DAC mode, it was drawing... errr... sucking... the phone's juice. 

Just glad to pass the information along so people have a frame of reference for their device. Android is great, but its fragmentation can be a real pita. 

Fingers crossed that Android 6 Marshmellow won't brick the OTG support! 

Is there a thread tracking which Android devices are compatible, and using which firmware version? Such a resource would help with my next phone decision. 

It's a shame because my Fiio is a great piece of kit--just not good for my needs. 

Cheers! 
Shuto


----------



## shuto77

aladdinsane said:


> @oldmate: DN1K and HA-2 are awesome together. That's my walking set up. Will be interested to hear your thoughts.




With my HA-2 purchase, the Oppo ---> DN1K setup is my work rig. 

Looking forward to using it without the bass boost on those, which would be overkill.


----------



## AladdinSane

No bass boost needed. Even some of my historically "thin" recordings sound great. Really happy with this combo. Brings me great joy whenever I put them to use. Have a long plane ride tomorrow and this makes me look forward to  it.


----------



## gerelmx1986

aurum said:


> Fantastic! Thats just the information I needed. You've helped me become poorer. Thanks.


 
 I have been told.. browse classified forums, you may find a treasure for a bargain (f.e an used walkman ZX2 for less then 800 USD)


----------



## gerelmx1986

shuto77 said:


> With my HA-2 purchase, the Oppo ---> DN1K setup is my work rig.
> 
> Looking forward to using it without the bass boost on those, which would be overkill.


 
 I used bass boost to drive my MDR-1R cans to the level of my XBA-A3 IEMs (close to neutral)
  
 Hope my new ZX100 walkman cna drive those fine as some say the ZX1 /ZX2 can


----------



## shuto77

What's everyone's preferred method for stacking these? Rubber bands, velcro, double-sided tape?


----------



## beemarman

shuto77 said:


> What's everyone's preferred method for stacking these? Rubber bands, velcro, double-sided tape?


 
  
 I use 3M Dual Lock Tapes.


----------



## StandUp713

Superglue and duct tape.

....


I use the rubber bands Oppo provided. They work fine for me.


----------



## shuto77

beemarman said:


> I use 3M Dual Lock Tapes.




Does this come on and off without residue?


----------



## shuto77

standup713 said:


> Superglue and duct tape.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...





Superglue... Lol!


----------



## beemarman

shuto77 said:


> Does this come on and off without residue


 
  
  
 Yes it comes off with no residue.
  
 it's amazing how strong it is when it's locked.
  
 Used it with my Hugo and my old AK240 with no issues at all.
  
 Not a fan of rubber bands, they look ugly and they block some part of the DAP or phone screen.


----------



## StandUp713

shuto77 said:


> Superglue... Lol!



 


I could not get the staples from the staple gun to go through the HA-2. Was to lazy to rent a pneumatic nail gun.


----------



## shuto77

standup713 said:


> shuto77 said:
> 
> 
> > Superglue... Lol!
> ...


 

My One M8/Oppo stack could definitely stop a bullet. Haha


----------



## shuto77

beemarman said:


> Yes it comes off with no residue.
> 
> it's amazing how strong it is when it's locked.
> 
> ...




Yeah, agreed.


----------



## gerelmx1986

shuto77 said:


> beemarman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it comes off with no residue.
> ...


 

 And i don't mention they end pressing your DAP's buttons.. ARRGHHH lol


----------



## kzhlin

How durable are these against normal wear and tear?
  
 My HA-2 slipped and fell 3-4 inches and hit my table... It looks fine (no scratches or anything), but maybe I'm just paranoid!
  
 What are the signs of broken dac's and amps? Is it instantly noticeable, or is it something like reduced sound quality?
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone used the Oppo HA-2 with the Fiio E12? Plan to use this combo with the HD 650.


----------



## howdy

kzhlin said:


> How durable are these against normal wear and tear?
> 
> My HA-2 slipped and fell 3-4 inches and hit my table... It looks fine (no scratches or anything), but maybe I'm just paranoid!
> 
> ...


 

 I'm fairly certain that little drop did absolutely nothing internally.


----------



## lamboy1

I JUST USE THE SUPPLIED RUBBER BANDS
 WORKS FOR ME


----------



## shuto77

twister6 said:


> here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT - high quality construction.




Hi, can anyone confirm if this is available at Amazon? 

Thanks!


----------



## oscarc

It is available on Amazon, but sold by Oppo and not eligible for Amazon Prime. Its $8 shipping. 
  
 I am considering selling my HA-2 through the classifieds as I do not use it much.


----------



## BudC

oscarc said:


> It is available on Amazon, but sold by Oppo and not eligible for Amazon Prime. Its $8 shipping.
> 
> I am considering selling my HA-2 through the classifieds as I do not use it much.
> [/quote
> What is it that you don't like that keeps you from usingit much? About to pull the trigger on purchasing one.


----------



## immtbiker

I sat down with Jason and interviewed him at RMAF. He is a very wise and pleasant person to talk to.
  
 I took a look at their new color PM-3s and I have to say that they definitely sound a little better than the black ones. It must have something to do with the way that black absorbs heat, like with the pavement and sun.


----------



## shuto77

I'm fairly new to the dac/amp game. I know the E12 is a great bang-for-the-buck amp, but is it better/ more powerful than what the HA-2 has? 

What is your source? Once you add a third device, you severely limit the portability factor, which is one of the Oppo's key features, at least in my mind. 

I'm not trying to be critical, I'm just curious how people are using this device.


----------



## shuto77

oscarc said:


> It is available on Amazon, but sold by Oppo and not eligible for Amazon Prime. Its $8 shipping.
> 
> I am considering selling my HA-2 through the classifieds as I do not use it much.




Hi, thanks for the reply. I'm using Android, and I need a Micro USB A to Micro USB A OTG with right angle connectors, essentially what's in the box, but with right angle connectors rather than straight ones. 

I've had bad luck with Micro USBs, and I really don't like the pressure the straight cable puts (with its weird angle) on the micro USB input on both the Oppo and my HTC phone. 

The original eBay listing seems to fit the bill, but I couldn't find an amazon link for the same item.


----------



## x RELIC x

shuto77 said:


> I'm fairly new to the dac/amp game. I know the E12 is a great bang-for-the-buck amp, but is it better/ more powerful than what the HA-2 has?
> 
> What is your source? Once you add a third device, you severely limit the portability factor, which is one of the Oppo's key features, at least in my mind.
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical, I'm just curious how people are using this device.




The E12 is 4x more powerful than the HA-2. The HA-2 outputs 220mW@32 Ohms. The E12 outputs 880mW@32 Ohms.

The benefit of the HA-2 over the E12 is connectivity, and DAC/amp vs amp only, subjective sound quality preferences not included.

Edit: To be clear I'm talking about the E12 Mont Blanc not the IEM version E12A which is only slightly more powerful than the HA-2.


----------



## shuto77

x relic x said:


> The E12 is 4x more powerful than the HA-2. The HA-2 outputs 220mW@32 Ohms. The E12 outputs 880mW@32 Ohms.
> 
> The benefit of the HA-2 over the E12 is connectivity, and DAC/amp vs amp only, subjective sound quality preferences not included.
> 
> Edit: To be clear I'm talking about the E12 Mont Blanc not the IEM version E12A which is only slightly more powerful than the HA-2.




Relic-
Thanks for the detailed response! Now I understand why the new E12 is so well regarded! If someone would put an audiophile-quality dac in a phone (ahem, Samsung!), the E12 Mont Blanc would be all many of us need.


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm thinking of using the E12 via line out of the HA-2 to use with the HD 650 and iPod Classic. Would that be a good setup?


----------



## shuto77

fijaas said:


> I'm thinking of using the E12 via line out of the HA-2 to use with the HD 650 and iPod Classic. Would that be a good setup?




Are you concerned about portability? I'm personally having trouble keeping my HA-2 stacked with my 5-inch phone, but YMMV. It gets to be bulky once you add a third device and a second cable.


----------



## FiJAAS

shuto77 said:


> Are you concerned about portability? I'm personally having trouble keeping my HA-2 stacked with my 5-inch phone, but YMMV. It gets to be bulky once you add a third device and a second cable.




Nope, not worried about bulk.


----------



## NZheadcase

fijaas said:


> I'm thinking of using the E12 via line out of the HA-2 to use with the HD 650 and iPod Classic. Would that be a good setup?


 
  
 Interesting idea. Do let us know what you think if ever you pull the trigger on this. Personally, I've driven the HD650 on the HA-2 and it goes as loud as I dare listen on High gain. It is still a very enjoyable listen.


----------



## mandrake50

nzheadcase said:


> Interesting idea. Do let us know what you think if ever you pull the trigger on this. Personally, I've driven the HD650 on the HA-2 and it goes as loud as I dare listen on High gain. It is still a very enjoyable listen.


 

 Pretty much what_ _ wanted to say. Beyond the fact that the HA-2 can drive my HD650 adequately, just adding the capability for more power output does not always make things better. Enough power is simply enough power! There is the difference in the sound signature and things like noise floor. The E12 has what has long been called the FIIO house sound. It is definitely on the warm side. It is also known to be on the noisy side. For my taste, this is the last thing you need to pair with the HD650. I would suggest that a person would be better off just trying the HA-2 alone. If the sound is good enough, stop right there. This saves the cable hassles, another device to keep charged and makes the stack much easier to carry.
  
 Just for reference, I have the HA-2, the E12, and my trusty HD650 and have played with different combinations.


----------



## shuto77

I'm using the HA-2 and Dunu DN1K listening to Spotify 320kb ("Extreme Quality"), and I'm impressed with the results. 

Never knew mp3s could sound so good.


----------



## NZheadcase

shuto77 said:


> I'm using the HA-2 and Dunu DN1K listening to Spotify 320kb ("Extreme Quality"), and I'm impressed with the results.
> 
> Never knew mp3s could sound so good.





I subscribe to both Tidal and Spotify. On a good day I "think" I can hear a difference. But mostly I just chill and enjoy. If it sounds good, then I'm happy. When Tidal finally allows offline mode on Macs, I'd probably consider dropping Spotify.


----------



## NZheadcase

mandrake50 said:


> Pretty much what_ _ wanted to say. Beyond the fact that the HA-2 can drive my HD650 adequately, just adding the capability for more power output does not always make things better. Enough power is simply enough power! There is the difference in the sound signature and things like noise floor. The E12 has what has long been called the FIIO house sound. It is definitely on the warm side. It is also known to be on the noisy side. For my taste, this is the last thing you need to pair with the HD650. I would suggest that a person would be better off just trying the HA-2 alone. If the sound is good enough, stop right there. This saves the cable hassles, another device to keep charged and makes the stack much easier to carry.
> 
> Just for reference, I have the HA-2, the E12, and my trusty HD650 and have played with different combinations.




Interesting take. I have an old E17 Alpen that I haven't tried with the HD650, I might try that sometime today. Not exactly apples to apples, but it could make for an interesting afternoon of tinkering.


----------



## howdy

nzheadcase said:


> I subscribe to both Tidal and Spotify. On a good day I "think" I can hear a difference. But mostly I just chill and enjoy. If it sounds good, then I'm happy. When Tidal finally allows offline mode on Macs, I'd probably consider dropping Spotify.


 
 Are you using Tidal HIFI because I can hear a difference especially with the HA2 and my iPod touch 5g. Why cant you use your Mac offline with Tidal? I'm not saying there the same but my iPod works great offline with Tidal.


----------



## kundica

howdy said:


> Are you using Tidal HIFI because I can hear a difference especially with the HA2 and my iPod touch 5g. Why cant you use your Mac offline with Tidal? I'm not saying there the same but my iPod works great offline with Tidal.


 
 Only portable devices work with Tidal for offline mode.


----------



## shuto77

nzheadcase said:


> I subscribe to both Tidal and Spotify. On a good day I "think" I can hear a difference. But mostly I just chill and enjoy. If it sounds good, then I'm happy. When Tidal finally allows offline mode on Macs, I'd probably consider dropping Spotify.




I dropped Spotify for Tidal. The experiment lasted less than 2 months, lol. Tidal sounded a little better (connected phone to Soundblaster X7 to my AKG K7Xx), but its Android app was vastly inferior to Spotify's. I may try the Tidal app on my Windows laptop and reconsider.


----------



## NZheadcase

howdy said:


> Are you using Tidal HIFI because I can hear a difference especially with the HA2 and my iPod touch 5g. Why cant you use your Mac offline with Tidal? I'm not saying there the same but my iPod works great offline with Tidal.


 
  
 As stated by kundica, Tidal HiFi only lets you cache offline files on mobile devices. I'd really like to get offline mode on Mac or PC before I ditch Spotify completely. I travel with my Macbook a lot and hotel wifi isn't as reliable. 
  
 I do listen to Tidal majority of the time and enjoy it very much. That said, Spotify is still very enjoyable. When I'm of a mind for it, I make comparisons between the same track across both platforms. What I've concluded is that I could hear a difference on a percentage of tracks, but not all. Furthermore, while I can hear a difference and consider this difference an "improvement", I still feel great enjoyment listening to the same track regardless of platform.


----------



## NZheadcase

shuto77 said:


> I dropped Spotify for Tidal. The experiment lasted less than 2 months, lol. Tidal sounded a little better (connected phone to Soundblaster X7 to my AKG K7Xx), but its Android app was vastly inferior to Spotify's. I may try the Tidal app on my Windows laptop and reconsider.


 
  
 Tidal won't let you cache files for offline listening on mac and pc. That's the only complaint I have at the moment. They do state on their website that this feature is planned for the near future. My guess is they are making sure they have a system where subscribers are unable to extract the cached files - anti piracy methinks. 
  
 Your statement regarding the Tidal app on Android not being as good is justified. I'm of the same opinion. This and the non-offline mode on computers are the only major weaknesses to Tidal. Once these are ironed out, I might fully ditch Spotify. For now, both have a place in my entertainment budget.


----------



## NZheadcase

On a more on-topic note - been spending lots of time with this pairing over the last two days. So far, I'm having a great time.


----------



## shuto77

nzheadcase said:


> On a more on-topic note - been spending lots of time with this pairing over the last two days. So far, I'm having a great time.




Ditto, sir! I love the Philips Fidelio X2s for both music and gaming duties. These are quite a nice pairing. 

With these two devices (and the Soundblaster X7), I believe I'm at the point of diminishing returns regarding audio fidelity and features, especially as I prefer the convenience of Spotify.


----------



## skweezr

nzheadcase said:


> On a more on-topic note - been spending lots of time with this pairing over the last two days. So far, I'm having a great time.




Those Fidelio X2's are probably amazing with the Oppo ha-2, but my cubical is too close to other people to have open cans. What closed headphones do you guys like with the Oppo HA-2?


----------



## NZheadcase

skweezr said:


> Those Fidelio X2's are probably amazing with the Oppo ha-2, but my cubical is too close to other people to have open cans. What closed headphones do you guys like with the Oppo HA-2?


 
  
 The PM3's and my Shure SE215's get the most head-time on the HA-2 when on the go and at my desk. In my personal opinion the PM3s are the best closed-backs in the under 500 range and are serious contenders for under 1000.
  
 Mind, I haven't heard everything. Comment on the PM3's are based on what I have previously heard personally. YMMV, etc. etc. 
  
 What kind of music do you most listen to at work?


----------



## zilch0md

skweezr said:


> [snip]





> What closed headphones do you guys like with the Oppo HA-2?


 
  


nzheadcase said:


> The PM3's and my Shure SE215's get the most head-time on the HA-2 when on the go and at my desk. In my personal opinion the PM3s are the best closed-backs in the under 500 range and are serious contenders for under 1000.
> 
> [snip]


 
  
 I use the PM-3 and my (ancient) Shure E4g with the HA-2, but primarily the PM-3.  The PM-3 pairs so well with the HA-2, you'd think they were designed to go together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 For my tastes, at least, I transitioned a couple of years ago from almost exclusively preferring the energetic bass, shelved highs, "soft" resolution, and limited soundstage of the Audeze LCD-2 to the realistic bass and neutral frequency response overall, the extreme resolution, and expansive soundstage of the Sennheiser HD800 (having found good desktop systems for each).
  
 Several months ago, having already had the Oppo PM-1 for a long while, I started enjoying it as a headphone that sits between the LCD-2 and HD800 with almost every trait - that's also excellent at everything, yet superb at nothing (except perhaps its stunning build quality). That's long been my opinion of the PM-1, that it has no weaknesses in terms of sound quality, yet no single trait that sets it above every other headphone.  
  
 Enter the PM-3 in combination with the HA-2, using both its DAC and amp (not just the amp with some external DAC). This pairing has really got me wondering why I bother with all of my desktop gear.  Yes, the HD800, properly driven, offers more resolution and a larger soundstage than the PM-3.  And yes, the LCD-2 offers even greater bass extension and a little more bass energy, but it requires a lot of power to have as much bass control as the PM-3. And I hate to say this, because it forces me to consider selling my PM-1, but again, for my tastes, the PM-3 has a frequency response (on the HA-2), from low bass all the way up to the highest treble region, that's "just right" as Goldilocks would say.  It's the perfect blend of everything I like about the LCD-2 with everything I like about the HD800, with some compromises, of course, but lately, I'm really enjoying my music more with the HA-2 and PM-3 than with any of my other portable or desktop solutions.  I feel as if I've returned home to the planar magnetic sound I've missed with the HD800, but with neither the excesses nor weaknesses of the LCD-2.  And again, the PM-3 plays this role better than the PM-1, in my opinion, with a superior treble, primarily, and hey, you cannot discount the benefits of having a closed headphone that sounds this good. It allows me to enjoy the low-level signals all the better, even in the relatively quiet settings of my home.
  
  
 For 44/16 and higher res listening without WiFi:  Sony NWZ-A17 with aftermarket USB conversion cable > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3
  




  
  
 For streaming Tidal HiFi:  iPad Mini > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3
  




  
  
 Oh look what I just found.  Joy!  
  
 Starting at only $46.99, I can buy myself a framed print of my own original image from this copyright violator who calls himself Mikawen:
  
 http://s474.photobucket.com/user/Mikawen/media/Highend%20Headphones/000ff0ac_IMG_1711_OPPO_HA-2_with_iPad_Mini_and_OPPO_PM-1_02_x960_zps713bea6b.jpeg.html
  
 You can tell from the file name that he's pulling the images straight from Head-Fi's servers!  LOL (Not!)


----------



## shuto77

zilch0md said:


> I use the PM-3 and my (ancient) Shure E4g with the HA-2, but primarily the PM-3.  The PM-3 pairs so well with the HA-2, you'd think they were designed to go together.  :rolleyes:
> 
> For my tastes, at least, I transitioned a couple of years ago from almost exclusively preferring the energetic bass, shelved highs, "soft" resolution, and limited soundstage of the Audeze LCD-2 to the realistic bass and neutral frequency response overall, the extreme resolution, and expansive soundstage of the Sennheiser HD800 (having found good desktop systems for each).
> 
> ...




That's not cool, and something the Headfi mods would not be happy about. I'm sure there's a place to report violations like this, just not sure where.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Its time to start posting our pictures with nasty text across them PROPERTY OF <NAME> - Head-fi.org


----------



## NZheadcase

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






zilch0md said:


> I use the PM-3 and my (ancient) Shure E4g with the HA-2, but primarily the PM-3.  The PM-3 pairs so well with the HA-2, you'd think they were designed to go together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Eloquently put sir. On the various reviews of the PM3 all of us commented on how they sound so natural. The "goldilocks" region as you put it.  One impression that I still maintain is that the PM3 on the HA2 out-LCD the LCD 2.2s when on the go. They've been so fantastic that I've let go my Alpha Dogs - my previous office headphones - no regrets.
  
 Props on the excellent photos. Too bad there are dirt-bags out there attempting to profit from other people's work. Personally I wouldn't mind if Head-fi managed to imprint our usernames on photos we post. I might just actually do that from here on out.


----------



## oldmate

Anybody else getting serious battery drain when powered off??
  
 If I don't use it for a week the battery is flat - starting to think I have a faulty unit.


----------



## howdy

nzheadcase said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I see you like a lot of others really enjoy the PM3s, I was going back and forth between the PM3s and the Audeze EL8c I have decided on the PM3s which I will be buying soon. Are they comfortable as far as ear placement? This was my only qualm.


----------



## BudC

I wear glasses and I find the pm-3 extremely comfortable. Build quality is superb


----------



## myemaildw

how much bass does oppo ha2 adds? is it basshead level bass?


----------



## NZheadcase

myemaildw said:


> how much bass does oppo ha2 adds? is it basshead level bass?




Not really. The bass boost adds a satisfying level of bass but won't generate basshead doof-doof.


----------



## myemaildw

nzheadcase said:


> Not really. The bass boost adds a satisfying level of bass but won't generate basshead doof-doof.




thanks, did anyone compare cozoy aegis to oppo ha-2? cheers


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> thanks, did anyone compare cozoy aegis to oppo ha-2? cheers


 
  
 Aegis isn't in the same ballpark as HA-2.


----------



## myemaildw

clieos said:


> Aegis isn't in the same ballpark as HA-2.



why? is it cause oppo ha2 is more impedance?


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> why? is it cause oppo ha2 is more impedance?


 
  
 Because just about everything, with the exception of size, is better on HA-2 - finer volume control, higher output power, lower output impedance, and ultimately better SQ. Even the DAC chip used on HA-2 is a class better than that on Aegis. Aegis is by no mean a bad product, but it is more compromised because of its size.


----------



## shuto77

nzheadcase said:


> Not really. The bass boost adds a satisfying level of bass but won't generate basshead doof-doof.




I agree with @NZheadcase, but in my (limited) experience, it's better to have a neutral-ish dac/amp, and get more bass-heavy cans. This provides you more flexibility down the road if your tastes change over time. 

I'm also assuming you'll have fewer issues with your gear's synergy if you know your dac/amp is neutral. You can simply match up with a bass-heavy, V-shaped, neutral, warm, or bright can down the line. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## myemaildw

what is warm sound? is it dark sound but not basshead sound?


----------



## shuto77

myemaildw said:


> what is warm sound? is it dark sound but not basshead sound?




Correct, sir! 
From "Describing sound: A glossary": 

Warm - Good bass, adequate low frequencies, adequate fundamentals relative to harmonics. Not thin. Also excessive bass or mid bass. Also, pleasantly spacious, with adequate reverberation at low frequencies. Also see Rich, Round. Warm highs means sweet highs

Here's the link to the whole audio glossary: http://www.head-fi.org/t/220770/describing-sound-a-glossary


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> Because just about everything, with the exception of size, is better on HA-2 - finer volume control, higher output power, lower output impedance, and ultimately better SQ. Even the DAC chip used on HA-2 is a class better than that on Aegis. Aegis is by no mean a bad product, but it is more compromised because of its size.



Hi ClieOS-
Thanks for sharing your knowledge here all these years; I've learned a great deal from you. 

I'm curious, however, how much more it would cost to get a dac/amp that sounds noticeably better than the HA-2. 

Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

shuto77 said:


> Hi ClieOS-
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge here all these years; I've learned a great deal from you.
> 
> I'm curious, however, how much more it would cost to get a dac/amp that sounds *noticeably *better than the HA-2.
> ...


 
  
 Now that's the key word. I'll think it really is very personal on what 'noticeably' meas to different people. To me, I like the micro iDSD as a whole over HA-2, and I'll argue Hugo is better as well (but nowhere near $2K better). I think the better way of putting this is - HA-2 is designed in such a competent way that any kind of improvement over it won't likely going to be big in any technical way. Whether it is noticeable or not (or how noticeable it is) depends a lot on the individual user. For example, some said Hugo is vastly better than micro iDSD, but to me it is more like a different in flavour rather than a different in performance.


----------



## money4me247

shuto77 said:


> Hi ClieOS-
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge here all these years; I've learned a great deal from you.
> 
> I'm curious, however, how much more it would cost to get a dac/amp that sounds noticeably better than the HA-2.
> ...


 
 I have the HA-2 and I would say that for a portable device, its sound quality is pretty hard to beat. haven't really found another sub-$500 dac/amp that really outdoes the HA-2 from a sonic perspective. of course there is diminishing returns, so you can likely get by with something in the $100-$200 price point with relatively competitive performance. The HA-2 hits the sweet spot for me personally in terms of sonic performancerice point. Gives me enough of a sonic improvement that I feel like the extra money is worthwhile over the more budget options. I've also tried really high-end portable stuff like the Chord Hugo and I would agree that the extremely high mark-up on that type of device is not really justified in terms of the actual sonic improvements.
  
 If you would to get some noticeable sonic improvements at a more budget-friendly price point, I would say a nice desktop set-up can give you some noticeable (though subtle) improvements. To get a really noticeably better performance, I would say that something like the Lyr 2 + Bifrost (used this example as it is one of the set-ups I've owned for an extensive period of time) would probably be around where you can notice some differences from blind testing. There are quite a lot of other really competitive budget friendly desktop set-ups that should provide some noticeable benefits. Do note that a lot of the differences may be more "flavor" or preference differences, but improvements in more technical performance aspects like micro-detail resolution, sound stage, and note spacing can often be noticed as well.
  
 Differences will be smaller in real-life than it sounds written out on the forums. Very high diminishing returns in external components from my personal experience. I would always go with headphone upgrades first if you want to get the most sonic return for your money.
  
 hope this information is helpful. cheers!


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> Now that's the key word. I'll think it really is very personal on what 'noticeably' meas to different people. To me, I like the micro iDSD as a whole over HA-2, and I'll argue Hugo is better as well (but nowhere near $2K better). I think the better way of putting this is - HA-2 is designed in such a competent way that any kind of improvement over it won't likely going to be big in any technical way. Whether it is noticeable or not (or how noticeable it is) depends a lot on the individual user. For example, some said Hugo is vastly better than micro iDSD, but to me it is more like a different in flavour rather than a different in performance.




Thanks for the info. This is the answer I wanted to hear, to prevent the buyer's remorse from kicking in. I'm all about pinpointing the point of diminishing returns. This device does all I need it to for the price.


----------



## shuto77

money4me247 said:


> I have the HA-2 and I would say that for a portable device, its sound quality is pretty hard to beat. haven't really found another sub-$500 dac/amp that really outdoes the HA-2 from a sonic perspective. of course there is diminishing returns, so you can likely get by with something in the $100-$200 price point with relatively competitive performance. The HA-2 hits the sweet spot for me personally in terms of sonic performancerice point. Gives me enough of a sonic improvement that I feel like the extra money is worthwhile over the more budget options. I've also tried really high-end portable stuff like the Chord Hugo and I would agree that the extremely high mark-up on that type of device is not really justified in terms of the actual sonic improvements.
> 
> If you would to get some noticeable sonic improvements at a more budget-friendly price point, I would say a nice desktop set-up can give you some noticeable (though subtle) improvements. To get a really noticeably better performance, I would say that something like the Lyr 2 + Bifrost (used this example as it is one of the set-ups I've owned for an extensive period of time) would probably be around where you can notice some differences from blind testing. There are quite a lot of other really competitive budget friendly desktop set-ups that should provide some noticeable benefits. Do note that a lot of the differences may be more "flavor" or preference differences, but improvements in more technical performance aspects like micro-detail resolution, sound stage, and note spacing can often be noticed as well.
> 
> ...




My desktop system is the Soundblaster X7,which I picked up for $280. My next system will need to be better than that. But that will have to wait


----------



## shuto77

[/quote]


money4me247 said:


> I have the HA-2 and I would say that for a portable device, its sound quality is pretty hard to beat. haven't really found another sub-$500 dac/amp that really outdoes the HA-2 from a sonic perspective. of course there is diminishing returns, so you can likely get by with something in the $100-$200 price point with relatively competitive performance. The HA-2 hits the sweet spot for me personally in terms of sonic performancerice point. Gives me enough of a sonic improvement that I feel like the extra money is worthwhile over the more budget options. I've also tried really high-end portable stuff like the Chord Hugo and I would agree that the extremely high mark-up on that type of device is not really justified in terms of the actual sonic improvements.
> 
> If you would to get some noticeable sonic improvements at a more budget-friendly price point, I would say a nice desktop set-up can give you some noticeable (though subtle) improvements. To get a really noticeably better performance, I would say that something like the Lyr 2 + Bifrost (used this example as it is one of the set-ups I've owned for an extensive period of time) would probably be around where you can notice some differences from blind testing. There are quite a lot of other really competitive budget friendly desktop set-ups that should provide some noticeable benefits. Do note that a lot of the differences may be more "flavor" or preference differences, but improvements in more technical performance aspects like micro-detail resolution, sound stage, and note spacing can often be noticed as well.
> 
> ...




You've been most helpful; I've been very pleased with this unit (just hate the lame micro USB to micro USB OTG cable that comes out of the box). I have a short right-angle cable on the way.


----------



## NZheadcase

You've been most helpful; I've been very pleased with this unit (just hate the lame micro USB to micro USB OTG cable that comes out of the box). I have a short right-angle cable on the way.[/quote]

  
 Link to the cable you got please!


----------



## shuto77

nzheadcase said:


> Link to the cable you got please!




Here you go, mate! I believe ClieOS and another user were are pleased with it. 

Amazon had one, but I believe it was two meters long, way too long for my purposes. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301669713346&alt=web


----------



## NZheadcase

shuto77 said:


> Here you go, mate! I believe ClieOS and another user were are pleased with it.
> 
> Amazon had one, but I believe it was two meters long, way too long for my purposes.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301669713346&alt=web


 
  
 Thanks mate!


----------



## myemaildw

how much is a good price for oppo ha2 new and for used one? just to know.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

Hello, my first post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm thinking about getting Oppo Ha-2 and it's going to be my first amp/dac. I would like to pair it with my iPhone 6+ and also use it as a DAC with a laptop (mac book pro) in the future. My question is, can I hook it up to active speakers such as Audioengine A5+? If the answer is yes, which output do I use?  Also, is there any other "bookshelf" type speakers would you recommend other than Audioengine around that price range? 
  
 Many thanks!


----------



## gerelmx1986

myemaildw said:


> how much is a good price for oppo ha2 new and for used one? just to know.


 

 new 299 USD, used. I sold mine used to @shuto77 for 195 USD and free shipping


----------



## rwelles

Welcome to Head-Fi, mtfrankenstein!!
  
 Ideally, you would use the line out from the HA-2 and use the volume control on the powered monitors. The A5s are wonderful speakers; I've had a pair for about 5 years now. AE is about to introduce the A6, so you should check that out. I've heard great things about Adams powered monitors, but never tried them.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

rwelles said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, mtfrankenstein!!
> 
> Ideally, you would use the line out from the HA-2 and use the volume control on the powered monitors. The A5s are wonderful speakers; I've had a pair for about 5 years now. AE is about to introduce the A6, so you should check that out. I've heard great things about Adams powered monitors, but never tried them.


 
 Hi rwelles, thanks for the reply, really appreciate it! I guess I need to get the 3.5mm Jack to RCA for that. Well, I need to get Oppo Ha-2 first, then laptop, and then the speakers


----------



## zilch0md

^ or get the Oppo HA-2 and speakers ahead of the laptop.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

zilch0md said:


> ^ or get the Oppo HA-2 and speakers ahead of the laptop.


----------



## Uncle E1

working on a public holiday ...


----------



## ramadugu

Hi Folks,
  
 May be this is addressed and I am sorry for asking again.
  
 When I hook up HA-2 to MacBook Pro or iPhone 6s+, Oppo does not give me option to change the volume. Only the MacBook and iPhone control the volume, not Oppo HA-2. Is there a place where I should change the settings?
  
 Thanks for your time.
  
 Best,
 Sai


----------



## ClieOS

ramadugu said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> May be this is addressed and I am sorry for asking again.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your Macbook and iPhone control the software volume, the HA-2 has a volume knob that controls the hardware volume.


----------



## ramadugu

clieos said:


> Your Macbook and iPhone control the software volume, the HA-2 has a volume knob that controls the hardware volume.


 

 Hi ClieOS,
  
 Thanks for responding.
 The volume in iTunes is maximum, the knob on HA-2 is just at 0 (switch on). Now the only way I can increase the volume is using the F11/F12 buttons on the top row of the key board on MacBook Pro. Nothing happens when I change the knob on HA-2 all the way from 0 to 5. My system is taking control of the master volume as I understand it. Please let me know if there is anything that can be done. BTW, I am running OS X 10.10.5 and iTunes 12.3.0.44, if it helps to diagnose.
  
 Best,
 Sai


----------



## zilch0md

ramadugu said:


> Hi ClieOS,
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> The volume in iTunes is maximum, the knob on HA-2 is just at 0 (switch on). Now the only way I can increase the volume is using the F11/F12 buttons on the top row of the key board on MacBook Pro. Nothing happens when I change the knob on HA-2 all the way from 0 to 5. My system is taking control of the master volume as I understand it. Please let me know if there is anything that can be done. BTW, I am running OS X 10.10.5 and iTunes 12.3.0.44, if it helps to diagnose.
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Turn the (software) volume all the way up at your MacBook Pro, then use the HA-2's (hardware) volume knob to set the volume you desire at the headphones.


----------



## BudC

With the HA-2, what would be the best way to connect it to a Fiio X3-II? Coax out or USB out to the HA-2. Want to make sure I have any connectors I need when I order.


----------



## ramadugu

zilch0md said:


> Hi,
> 
> Turn the (software) volume all the way up at your MacBook Pro, then use the HA-2's (hardware) volume knob to set the volume you desire at the headphones.


 

 Hi zilch0md,
  
 The volume knob on HA-2 is non-functional. Only the volume up and down buttons (F11 and F12) are functional as I said in the earlier post.


----------



## PoochZag

ramadugu said:


> Hi zilch0md,
> 
> The volume knob on HA-2 is non-functional. Only the volume up and down buttons (F11 and F12) are functional as I said in the earlier post.


 
 Are you possibly plugging your headphones into the line out port on the HA-2?  That's the only thing I can think of that would cause what you are experiencing


----------



## ramadugu

poochzag said:


> Are you possibly plugging your headphones into the line out port on the HA-2?  That's the only thing I can think of that would cause what you are experiencing


 

 Hi PoochZag,
  
 Yes, I am connecting HA-2 to MacBook Pro using miroUSB-USB cable and then selecting B from the source and using the Line Out to connect my headphones. Would you suggest a different way to do it?
  
 Thanks,
 Sai


----------



## Wertzius

Use the headphoneport... Not that difficult, it is the other port. A Line out cannot be controlled in volume.


----------



## rickydenim

I noticed yesterday that it's my HA-2 that's actually making a pop/click sound and not my phone! I had it plugged from headphone out to my car AUX as I usually do and had the volume up however before connecting it to my phone I noticed the glitch sound. Happened sporadically over the next few minutes. I always blamed the Note 4 and Lollipop for the glitch but it seems it's coming direct from the Oppo!
  
 Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## PoochZag

ramadugu said:


> Hi PoochZag,
> 
> Yes, I am connecting HA-2 to MacBook Pro using miroUSB-USB cable and then selecting B from the source and using the Line Out to connect my headphones. Would you suggest a different way to do it?
> 
> ...


 
  


wertzius said:


> Use the headphoneport... Not that difficult, it is the other port. A Line out cannot be controlled in volume.


 
 Use the headphone port as noted.  Line-out sends a constant level to another headphone amp, or speakers or whatever if you want to use just the DAC for another reason


----------



## ramadugu

poochzag said:


> Use the headphone port as noted.  Line-out sends a constant level to another headphone amp, or speakers or whatever if you want to use just the DAC for another reason


 

 Thanks All, this is very helpful.
  
 best,
 Sai


----------



## ClieOS

budc said:


> With the HA-2, what would be the best way to connect it to a Fiio X3-II? Coax out or USB out to the HA-2. Want to make sure I have any connectors I need when I order.


 
  
  
 There is only ONE way to connect a X3II to HA-2, and that with a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable. HA-2 doesn't have a coax-in function, and X3II doesn't have USB-Host function to work with external USB DAC.
  
  


rickydenim said:


> I noticed yesterday that it's my HA-2 that's actually making a pop/click sound and not my phone! I had it plugged from headphone out to my car AUX as I usually do and had the volume up however before connecting it to my phone I noticed the glitch sound. Happened sporadically over the next few minutes. I always blamed the Note 4 and Lollipop for the glitch but it seems it's coming direct from the Oppo!
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


 
  
 Never notice that on mine.


----------



## georgelai57

clieos said:


> There is only ONE way to connect a X3II to HA-2, and that with a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable. HA-2 doesn't have a coax-in function, and X3II doesn't have USB-Host function to work with external USB DAC.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## shuto77

Hmmmm... 

That sounds like an odd setup. If you want to connect the HA-2 to another device via micro USB, it would probably have to be an Android-based DAP. 

If you don't require the superior UI and streaming services of a phone, you may be better served just buying a Fiio X3ii ($200) or an X5ii ($350).


----------



## georgelai57

shuto77 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> That sounds like an odd setup. If you want to connect the HA-2 to another device via micro USB, it would probably have to be an Android-based DAP.
> 
> If you don't require the superior UI and streaming services of a phone, you may be better served just buying a Fiio X3ii ($200) or an X5ii ($350).


 

 It was curiosity on my part, really. The only Android-based DAPs I have are Sony's ZX-1 and connecting that require some, shall we say, gymnastics. So I was merely curious as to what what would be a non-smartphone DAP that could connect to the HA-2 via USB.
  
 Thanks anyway.


----------



## ClieOS

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which affordable-type DAPs (not smartphone) will work with the HA-2 using the micro USB to micro USB interconnects? I'm only using the HA-2 with iDevices at the moment. X5 II?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 With micro USB to micro USB cable? None that I know of. FiiO does not currently have any DAP that has USB-Host function (for USB Audio Class) which is needed for USB DAC to work (*the upcoming X7 might work, but it will be a moot point since X7 has a better DAC than that inside HA-2). While iBasso's DAP do run on Android, they don't have the USB-Host driver as well. The only DAP that comes close is Sony A10 series (and A20 probably), but that requires a special WM-port to micro USB cable. That is how I use my A15 btw. Then again, These Sony ain't exactly 'affordable' by today's standard.


----------



## georgelai57

clieos said:


> With micro USB to micro USB cable? None that I know of. FiiO does not currently have any DAP that has USB-Host function (for USB Audio Class) which is needed for USB DAC to work (*the upcoming X7 might work, but it will be a moot point since X7 has a better DAC than that inside HA-2). While iBasso's DAP do run on Android, they don't have the USB-Host driver as well. The only DAP that comes close is Sony A10 series (and A20 probably), but that requires a special WM-port to micro USB cable. That is how I use my A15 btw. Then again, These Sony ain't exactly 'affordable' by today's standard.



Yup that's the cable I intend to get for my A15 too. 
Thank you.


----------



## howdy

georgelai57 said:


> It was curiosity on my part, really. The only Android-based DAPs I have are Sony's ZX-1 and connecting that require some, shall we say, gymnastics. So I was merely curious as to what what would be a non-smartphone DAP that could connect to the HA-2 via USB.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


 

 Why not just get a iPod Touch? I have one with my HA2 and its works perfect and sounds great! I download Tidal on the iPod and use it offline.


----------



## georgelai57

howdy said:


> Why not just get a iPod Touch? I have one with my HA2 and its works perfect and sounds great! I download Tidal on the iPod and use it offline.



I already do with all my iPods and iPhones and iPads


----------



## AudioDwebe

I'm thinking of upgrading my head stage arrow / iPod Classic 160 combo with the ha2 and iPod touch. How much of a realistic improvement in sound quality do you think it would be?

Thanks


----------



## BudC

audiodwebe said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my head stage arrow / iPod Classic 160 combo with the ha2 and iPod touch. How much of a realistic improvement in sound quality do you think it would be?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I have the classic and looking to do the same thing. Seems to be more problematic than I expected when I started researching the HA-2. Apparently I can run line out from my Fiio X3 and make full use of the HA-2 amp and dac functions. But with the classic there seems to be a grey area as to where the DAC function on the HA-2 will or will not work.


----------



## howdy

audiodwebe said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my head stage arrow / iPod Classic 160 combo with the ha2 and iPod touch. How much of a realistic improvement in sound quality do you think it would be?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I have the HA2 with an ipod touch 5g and i think the sound is amazing. I have not heard the arrow but the upgrade to the touch from the classic is a lot.


----------



## drgajet

Never listened to the arrow, but I use the ha-2 with an itouch 5 and it sounds and works great together. I don't think you would regret the purchase.

Jim


----------



## shuto77

How do you get the HA-2 to stop draining the battery on the phone? No matter what I do, this thing sucks the phone dry. 

The battery button doesn't seem to switch power sources.


----------



## shuto77

shuto77 said:


> How do you get the HA-2 to stop draining the battery on the phone? No matter what I do, this thing sucks the phone dry.
> 
> The battery button doesn't seem to switch power sources.




Nvm. I was using a different otg cable. Problem solved.


----------



## myemaildw

gerelmx1986 said:


> new 299 USD, used. I sold mine used to @shuto77
> for 195 USD and free shipping




why did you sell it?


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> why did you sell it?


 
  
 Probably because he used the money for Sony ZX100.


----------



## gerelmx1986

myemaildw said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > new 299 USD, used. I sold mine used to @shuto77
> ...


 

 Yep used money for my Walkman ZX100 and because i didn't note a difference between XBA-A3 from walkman HP jack and Oppo


----------



## FiJAAS

budc said:


> I have the classic and looking to do the same thing. Seems to be more problematic than I expected when I started researching the HA-2. Apparently I can run line out from my Fiio X3 and make full use of the HA-2 amp and dac functions. But with the classic there seems to be a grey area as to where the DAC function on the HA-2 will or will not work.




Really? Why would the DAC fuction will or will not work? I was hoping to pair the classic with the HA-2.


----------



## BudC

fijaas said:


> Really? Why would the DAC fuction will or will not work? I was hoping to pair the classic with the HA-2.




I'm told by Oppo that because the old classics aren't Mfi certified so there's no compatibilty guarantee.


----------



## oldmate

budc said:


> I have the classic and looking to do the same thing. Seems to be more problematic than I expected when I started researching the HA-2. Apparently I can run line out from my Fiio X3 and make full use of the HA-2 amp and dac functions. But with the classic there seems to be a grey area as to where the DAC function on the HA-2 will or will not work.


 
 So line out from X3 will utilise both amp and dac?? I thought with this configuration you would just be utilising the amp.


----------



## FiJAAS

budc said:


> I'm told by Oppo that because the old classics aren't Mfi certified so there's no compatibilty guarantee.




I just read the 7th generation 160GB version is compatible. As long as I do the handshake correctly with the classic and ha-2 I'm good.


----------



## BudC

fijaas said:


> I just read the 7th generation 160GB version is compatible. As long as I do the handshake correctly with the classic and ha-2 I'm good.


 

 What's your source on this? Where do I find the correct way to do the handshake?


----------



## howdy

budc said:


> What's your source on this? Where do I find the correct way to do the handshake?



 

I used it with my 7th gen and it worked good. If you search the thread you will see how. You have to turn the HA2 on than plug the iPod in I think. and every time you unplug it you have to do the same thing.


----------



## BudC

howdy said:


> budc said:
> 
> 
> > What's your source on this? Where do I find the correct way to do the handshake?
> ...


 

 If I was able to find the info in the thread I wouldn't have posted the response that I did. If you could kindly point me to it, that would be more helpful for all reading this thread looking for the answer. Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

budc said:


> If I was able to find the info in the thread I wouldn't have posted the response that I did. If you could kindly point me to it, that would be more helpful for all reading this thread looking for the answer. Thanks




So you want others to do work for you.

Just search this thread for 'iPod handshake'.....

Oh wait, I did it for you:

http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=iPod+handshake&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=755879&advanced=1


----------



## SearchOfSub

budc said:


> If I was able to find the info in the thread I wouldn't have posted the response that I did. If you could kindly point me to it, that would be more helpful for all reading this thread looking for the answer. Thanks




lol.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I got my Oppo in hopes to revive the SQ of my MDR-1R from the NWZ-A17, it did work a bit but had to use H-Gain most of the time to get them to sound well... I bet it's the walkman LOD who ruins the amp full capabilit as rumored 0.245 Vrms, Walkman A10 has 10mW per channel max
  
 ZX100 has mere 5mW more so 15mW per channel and What??? it can drive the MDR-1R as well as the Oppo HA-2 at H-gain i'm impressed...
  
 I am glad the HA-2 is serving well to @shuto77 I bet he's enjoying it to it's full potential of DAC + AMP (I only used as amp which was to be honest waste of money and capabilities of the HA-2)


----------



## shuto77

gerelmx1986 said:


> I got my Oppo in hopes to revive the SQ of my MDR-1R from the NWZ-A17, it did work a bit but had to use H-Gain most of the time to get them to sound well... I bet it's the walkman LOD who ruins the amp full capabilit as rumored 0.245 Vrms, Walkman A10 has 10mW per channel max
> 
> ZX100 has mere 5mW more so 15mW per channel and What??? it can drive the MDR-1R as well as the Oppo HA-2 at H-gain i'm impressed...
> 
> ...




For me, the HA-2 is great. It works extremely well with my Android phone and a Windows 7 PC. No complaints, especially at the price point. It has enough juice for my purposes, and the bass boost is fun. Sometimes, I want a little extra kick, so I turn it on. 

It pairs nicely with my Philips Fidelio X2, my AKG K7XX and my Dunu DN-1000.


----------



## zilch0md

howdy said:


> I have the HA2 with an ipod touch 5g and i think the sound is amazing. I have not heard the arrow but the upgrade to the touch from the classic is a lot.


 
  
 Howdy howdy!
  
 Do you know if your 5g touch is compatible with the current Tidal HiFi app for iOS?  
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mike
  
 UPDATE: I'm thinking the answer is "yes," given that Tidal HiFi app currently requires iOS8 or higher -and- the Touch 5G is compatible with iOS 8.
  
 I never download Tidal HiFi for offline playing, so I don't need a lot of memory.  Amazon has certified refurbished 16GB Touch 5G's for $179 - which would be a lot more convenient as a WiFi streaming source for use with the HA-2 than my iPad 3 or iPad Mini. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPod-touch-16GB-Generation/dp/B00VQQ294C
  
 Mike


----------



## beemarman

zilch0md said:


> Howdy howdy!
> 
> Do you know if your 5g touch is compatible with the current Tidal HiFi app for iOS?
> 
> ...


 
 Yes it is.


----------



## howdy

zilch0md said:


> Howdy howdy!
> 
> Do you know if your 5g touch is compatible with the current Tidal HiFi app for iOS?
> 
> ...


 

 Yes it is. I have mine strapped to the HA2 at all times. I have the 16gb with about 300 FLAC songs and there is room for plenty more. Im guessing i could do well over a 1000+ "FLAC" songs with the 16gb which is plenty for me. You could also make numerous play lists to switch when you get bored with the one you have.


----------



## zilch0md

^^ Thanks beemarman and howdy!


----------



## zilch0md

This may have been posted already, but here goes...


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/xojN3uRAuIc[/VIDEO]


----------



## carcarcar

beautiful！


zilch0md said:


> This may have been posted already, but here goes...


 
 Beautiful！


----------



## Bookutus

Is the leather wrapping removable without leaving glue or something like that?


----------



## zilch0md

bookutus said:


> Is the leather wrapping removable without leaving glue or something like that?


 
  
 No, it's not.  
  
 Send gerelmx1986 a PM or wait for his reply, here.  He has tried it.
  
 Mike


----------



## gerelmx1986

bookutus said:


> Is the leather wrapping removable without leaving glue or something like that?


 

 comes easy if you clean the ha-2 body w/ nail polish remover


----------



## Bookutus

Thanks! I think of buying HA-2 and use it with iPhone 6.
Are the sound improvements with fidelio x2, Momentum OnEar and AT MSR7 worth the Price of the HA-2?


----------



## gerelmx1986

bookutus said:


> Thanks! I think of buying HA-2 and use it with iPhone 6.
> Are the sound improvements with fidelio x2, Momentum OnEar and AT MSR7 worth the Price of the HA-2?


 

 wonder if you can do a custom DIY paint-job to look cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it looks great sans the leather but having it other color super cool


----------



## Raptor34

"Is the leather wrapping removable without leaving glue or something like that?"   Why on earth would you want to do that!


----------



## Raptor34

gerelmx1986 said:


> comes easy if you clean the ha-2 body w/ nail polish remover


 

 Huh?


----------



## oscarc

raptor34 said:


> Huh?


 

 I think he means once the leather covering has been removed, you can remove the remaining glue residue from the HA-2 with nail polish remover (acetone).


----------



## gerelmx1986

raptor34 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > comes easy if you clean the ha-2 body w/ nail polish remover
> ...


 

 yes use a cotton ball soak it on nail polish remover (ask your wife for it uh i forgot the name in english here is called acetona in mexico) and rub gently  on the HA-2 it shall come easy off it


----------



## Raptor34

gerelmx1986 said:


> yes use a cotton ball soak it on nail polish remover (ask your wife for it uh i forgot the name in english here is called acetona in mexico) and rub gently  on the HA-2 it shall come easy off it


 

 Absolutely the dumbest idea I've ever heard off.  Removing the leather, that is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    What ARE you guys smoking.


----------



## shuto77

bookutus said:


> Thanks! I think of buying HA-2 and use it with iPhone 6.
> Are the sound improvements with fidelio x2, Momentum OnEar and AT MSR7 worth the Price of the HA-2?




I can't speak for certain about the iPhone 6, which I'm told sounds good for a phone. I'll see if my wife can spare hers tomorrow for 30 minutes, so I can do some testing with my main headphones. 

I can say, however, that it blows the sound of my HTC One M8 away in terms of clarity, prat, bass tightness, and power. It's also nice as a PC DAP, if that's of interest to you. 

The improvements are less notable with iems, and are more apparent with larger headphones. I can say it sounds far better with my Fidelio x2s and AKG K7xx. The improvement with my Dunu Dn1000 is more subtle, however. 

Even though the X2 isn't difficult to drive, it scales well with mid-fi gear like mine.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

Just got the HA2 to use with Note 3. Can I say that this is the most beautifully packaged and constructed piece of hardware I have come across in my head-fi journey. I never cared for the looks of electronics but I just had to appreciate it for a few mins. The ports, the volume knob, everything is perfectly machined. Well done Oppo!
  
 I'm not gonna say too much about sound as the main use of this is on-the-go with my IEMs, and sometimes on the porch with full size. Just needed something powerful enough, and this ticks all the checkboxes for me. 
  
 I hear a slight hiss with my AS 2.5, not a big deal.


----------



## myemaildw

gerelmx1986 said:


> Yep used money for my Walkman ZX100 and because i didn't note a difference between XBA-A3 from walkman HP jack and Oppo




why is it better than oppo?


----------



## gerelmx1986

myemaildw said:


> why is it better than oppo?


 
 Yes at least for me ZX100 sounds way more natural and lush nothing gets emphatized on my headphones / IEMs, wide soundstage, wider than the Oppo ha-2 one, My HA-2 used with a PC via USB (DAC/AMP) sounded the same as my A17 with slightly bigger soundtage on the HA-2


----------



## ClieOS

gerelmx1986 said:


> Yes at least for me ZX100 sounds way more natural and lush nothing gets emphatized on my headphones / IEMs, wide soundstage, wider than the Oppo ha-2 one, M*y HA-2 used with a PC via USB (DAC/AMP) sounded the same as my A17 with slightly bigger soundtage on the HA-2*


 
  
 Can't really agree with that. No disrespect, but I always thought you are a bit too fond of Sony.


----------



## Antihippy

Is there anywhere I can buy some angled micro usb otg cables?


----------



## ClieOS

antihippy said:


> Is there anywhere I can buy some angled micro usb otg cables?


 
 Find an eBayer called 'yourcharger', and he should have the cable you are looking for.


----------



## Antihippy

Thanks for pointing it out. Would something like this be fine?
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/301517673073?hash=item4633da9271mgeugAq-5YYnuVg2BqXN3pA


----------



## ClieOS

antihippy said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. Would something like this be fine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/301517673073?hash=item4633da9271mgeugAq-5YYnuVg2BqXN3pA


 
  
 Sure. I use the exact same cable from him as well.


----------



## Antihippy

Awesome. Thanks for the help!


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> Sure. I use the exact same cable from him as well.




I just received mine today. It works very well.


----------



## Antihippy

Actually, has anyone tested to see if they work as a DAC for the PS4?


----------



## SearchOfSub

if it has usb or optical in, it should work. I use audioquest dragonfly through usb on ps4 (where you put controllers in to charge and have it in sync) and ps4 reads it fine.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## wood1030

It certainly does work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 However...and this topic has been discussed before...some iPod docks may or may not work. Mine does, fortunately, but others have said that theirs do not.
 But a direct connection to your 6/7 gen. iPod won't be a problem.


----------



## georgelai57

Does the HA-2 still work as a DAC Amp when it is charging an iPhone?


----------



## wood1030

It does but the HA-2 battery obviosly won't last as long when charging.


----------



## MikeyFresh

wood1030 said:


> It certainly does work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Outstanding, I've placed my HA-2 order and will use it with a Classic Gen. 6 that I pimped out with the Tarkan iFlash and 128GB SDXC storage.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## wood1030

Sounds great, Mikey! I think you're gonna love it!


----------



## shuto77

wood1030 said:


> It does but the HA-2 battery obviosly won't last as long when charging.




Out of curiosity, are you using a two-way OTG cable, such as the one provided by OPPO? When I tried to use a one-way OTG cable with my Fiio X3ii, it drew the phone's battery at an impressive rate, so I couldn't use it for that purpose. If your iPod adapter to micro USB port isn't a two-way OTG, you may have similar problems.


----------



## georgelai57

shuto77 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you using a two-way OTG cable, such as the one provided by OPPO? When I tried to use a one-way OTG cable with my Fiio X3ii, it drew the phone's battery at an impressive rate, so I couldn't use it for that purpose. If your iPod adapter to micro USB port isn't a two-way OTG, you may have similar problems.



You mean there's such a thing as a one way and a two way OTG for Android?


----------



## wood1030

shuto77 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you using a two-way OTG cable, such as the one provided by OPPO? When I tried to use a one-way OTG cable with my Fiio X3ii, it drew the phone's battery at an impressive rate, so I couldn't use it for that purpose. If your iPod adapter to micro USB port isn't a two-way OTG, you may have similar problems.




To be honest, I rarely use my iPod with the HA-2. I primarily use the HA-2 w/ iPhone and the Oppo supplied Lightning/USB cable. 

I only used HA-2 w/ iPod the first week I got the HA-2, just to test if and how it would work w/ the iPod. But I primarily bought it to pair w/ my iPhone.

Nowadays the iPod stays in my truck in the glove box, connected to head unit.


----------



## shuto77

georgelai57 said:


> You mean there's such a thing as a one way and a two way OTG for Android?




Yes, traditional one-way OTG cables use link up with a host device and pull data and draw power. They're great for connecting USB ports or hard drives to DAPS (I'm sure there are other applications I'm unaware of. 

Two-way OTG cables, such as the one supplied by OPPO, allow the host to provide data, and have the option to draw power from the host as well. 



The OTG on the left is the traditional one, center is the stock "straight" cable, and the right is the very nice right angle two-way cable I ordered at @clieOs' suggestion. 

Experts: Feel free to correct me if I'm off on any of these facts. This is my understanding based on my limited experience with OTG cables and Android devices.


----------



## georgelai57

Wow, guess it's never too late to learn. Thanks


----------



## kapanak

Just posting here after having read a handful of reviews online, and not wanting to go through 150+ pages. What's the impression on these? Good, bad, mediocre?
  
 Do they sound better or worse than the LH Labs GO V2 and V2+? Has anybody compared? Please let me know.
  
 Does the DAC section have the same treble harshness exhibited by the HA-1? Oppo in their headphone amps haven't done the best job hiding the Sabre glare, or have they here?


----------



## zilch0md

kapanak said:


> Just posting here after having read a handful of reviews online, and not wanting to go through 150+ pages. What's the impression on these? Good, bad, mediocre?
> 
> Do they sound better or worse than the LH Labs GO V2 and V2+? Has anybody compared? Please let me know.
> 
> Does the DAC section have the same treble harshness exhibited by the HA-1? Oppo in their headphone amps haven't done the best job hiding the Sabre glare, or have they here?


 
  
 I can answer that by saying my HD800 sounds much better with the HA-2 than with the HA-1. The Sabre glare is much better tamed in the HA-2.


----------



## Hinomotocho

When using the ha-2 with a pc, is it using usb power or is it using battery. As the specs of my ha-2 are better than my Nuforce HDP desktop amp I was thinking of selling my HDP.


----------



## shuto77

I'm getting a super annoying crackling and popping sound now when using my phone that only seems to be getting worse. I assume it's my phone, since I don't get this issue when the HA-2 is connected to my laptop. This is happening with both OTG cables and three headphones, at various sensitivity levels. Furthermore, it happens with Tidal, Spotify and music saved on my SD card. 

Has anyone else experienced this issue when connected to an Android device? Is this my phone's battery giving problems?


----------



## ClieOS

shuto77 said:


> I'm getting a super annoying crackling and popping sound now when using my phone that only seems to be getting worse. I assume it's my phone, since I don't get this issue when the HA-2 is connected to my laptop. This is happening with both OTG cables and three headphones, at various sensitivity levels. Furthermore, it happens with Tidal, Spotify and music saved on my SD card.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue when connected to an Android device? Is this my phone's battery giving problems?


 
  
 I'll guess it might be a (low) buffer issue on your Android smartphone.


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> I'll guess it might be a (low) buffer issue on your Android smartphone.




Thanks for the information! 

This, unfortunately, makes sense, but is extremely annoying. I just read the issue is endemic to Android devices. I'm using an HTC One M8 (2 gigs of ram), so speed isn't the issue. I only noticed this on occasion before using my Soundblaster X7. I never noticed this when playing music directly into the headphones out. 

I want to use an Android device with expandable storage as my source. 

Is there a workaround for this? Or do I need to buy an iOS device (yuck!) to use the Oppo as I intended? 

Thanks!


----------



## AladdinSane

LG G4. Works great.


----------



## shuto77

aladdinsane said:


> LG G4. Works great.




Thank you. I like the LGs because they're very nice, and they have user-replaceable batteries. They're at the top of my list.

This is the first issue I've had with my One M8, but it's a biggie.


----------



## AladdinSane

I came from the One M7 which worked sporadically but not when I really wanted it to! Wasn't worth the aggravation. Happy with the G4 particularly removable storage and battery.


----------



## shuto77

aladdinsane said:


> I came from the One M7 which worked sporadically but not when I really wanted it to! Wasn't worth the aggravation. Happy with the G4 particularly removable storage and battery.




Fun! Mine always works, but now I'm always getting the popping noises. 

I'm considering breaking my AT&T contract early, biting the bullet to pay out of pocket for the phone, and break free of their stranglehold over my wallet. Lol. 

I need to convince the wife to do this as well, though.


----------



## gerelmx1986

shuto77 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > I'll guess it might be a (low) buffer issue on your Android smartphone.
> ...


 

 My xperia m2 worked well too when i tried


----------



## psklenar

The Oppo HA-2 is driving my new ZMF x Vibro's *very* nicely on high gain.

  
 pat----


----------



## bubuca

Any sound comparison the Apogee Groove?


----------



## ggg71

Hi,
  
 Can anyone comment on the HA-2 vs. a more full size headphone amp?
  
 I just got my PM-3's tonight, and have been listening to them for the last couple of hours.  At first I had them hooked up directly (via headphone output) to my Macbook pro.  They sounded ok, but nothing special, IMO.  After an hour or so, I switched over to the headphone output on my Marantz 2270, and OMG, it was like night and day.  They sound heavenly.
  
 I realize the PM-3's probably need a good 24-48 hours of break in, but I'm pretty much already convinced that I'm going to need some sort of external amplification when I am using them at work, which is where I plan to use them the most.
  
 Anyone have any thoughts as to how the HA-2 will compare to the Marantz?
  
 Do you think I might be better off with something like the Schiit Valhalla 2?  (and then an external DAC... eeK!)
  
 I will add that the Marantz does have a very slight hiss with the volume all the way down, but it isn't noticeable at listening levels.
  
 I was planning on going with the HA-2, but just thought I'd ask here for first...
  
 Cheers,
  
 Garth


----------



## ClieOS

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> This, unfortunately, makes sense, but is extremely annoying. I just read the issue is endemic to Android devices. I'm using an HTC One M8 (2 gigs of ram), so speed isn't the issue. I only noticed this on occasion before using my Soundblaster X7. I never noticed this when playing music directly into the headphones out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most likely this is either a firmware issue, don't know enough on HTC to comment on it. This is why I keep mainly to Sony Xperia in recent years as they tend to do audio better than others. I certainly haven't noticed any buffer related issue regarding my Z2 and Z3+


----------



## esko467

Oh my, what have I discovered..
  
 I got today my Sony D-50 CD (portable) player, the first in it's kind manufactured mid-80s. That is cool enough, I can say that.
 I instantly noticed it had lots of treble, like annual meeting of treble and cymbals. Otherwise it sounded punchy and well.
 My Hifiman HE400i sounded loud and punchy, but troubles with trebles. 
  
 Now, put Oppo HA-2 in between Sony D-50 and Hifiman HE400i. What you got?
 This dropped my jaws. USB DAC amplifier does, really, in real life, change the sound, taking DAC process outside the box to process it itself.
 After this I won't never disagree that you can change your sound of music using DAC.
  
 Probably this was obvious outcome for some of you. I am now ever so happy to listen CDs with actual CD-player.
 I think I listened CDs through actual physical CD-player in the 90s or 00s, tops. I have them all in FLAC now.
  
 I can not turn the volume knob to the maximum to listen my, now beloved, Sony D-50.
 I don't need Gain or Bass boosted. Bass boost is nice tho for Techno.
  
 My next move is to listen this setup with Sennheiser HD 414 X. If I don't get caught on current setup 
  
 Thanks for reading.


----------



## BudC

ggg71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone comment on the HA-2 vs. a more full size headphone amp?
> 
> ...


 

 I noticed very similar results when I got the PM-3's. Very efficient, as marketed, with portable devices directly yet there's a missing intangible that disappears with amplification.


----------



## howdy

You guys are making me jealous, I cant wait to get my PM3s!!!


----------



## BudC

howdy said:


> You guys are making me jealous, I cant wait to get my PM3s!!!



As the reviews have said, they are very neutral and balanced. They dont blow you away the second you put them on. But once your ears adapt, they become like your favorite pair of jeans.


----------



## ggg71

budc said:


> I noticed very similar results when I got the PM-3's. Very efficient, as marketed, with portable devices directly yet there's a missing intangible that disappears with amplification.


 
  
 Ok.  Thanks for this.  This is very validating.  I'm going to pull the trigger on the HA-2.


----------



## howdy

budc said:


> As the reviews have said, they are very neutral and balanced. They dont blow you away the second you put them on. But once your ears adapt, they become like your favorite pair of jeans.



 

I was part of the Tour and thought that they could use more bass but now I like the more natural/neutral sound. I have the M100s if I feel the need for bass. I have the HA2 with iPod touch 5g streaming Tidal and I think the PM3 will sound perfect with this. I had the Hifiman HE400i, and they sound great but they where to big and I got tired of the wife saying turn it down being that they where open. I like something that will not bother others but still sounds awesome.


----------



## DrivenUnder

Hi all, first post here!
  
 I have a set of PM-3's on the way, and I'm strongly considering the HA-2 and the iFi-micro DSD512 for the lineup.
  
 My source is giving me some pause though....
  
 The Galaxy Note 2 that I keep refusing to give up has been kept up-to-date with custom ROMs, and the ROM I'm rocking right now has full kernel-based support via the Shift Kernel (with Voodoo Sound) for the excellent WM1811 DAC that these phones and a number of other Samsung Galaxy devices shipped with. Given that this is a great DAC and it has full support in software and firmware, does it make sense to part with the funds to get an HA-2 when I could possibly get by with a non-DAC amp? If the HA-2 is $300, could I leverage that same $300 to a better result by putting all that into a portable amp?


----------



## stilleh

Love <3


----------



## georgelai57

Love <3
[/quote]
Just curious, I thought the Fiio has USB out so that you can use the position B into the HA-2?


----------



## ClieOS

georgelai57 said:


> Just curious, I thought the *Fiio has USB out* so that you can use the position B into the HA-2?


 
  
 That will be a 'no'. None of FiiO DAP has 'USB out', except perhaps the X7 after a future firmware update.


----------



## zilch0md

stilleh said:


> Love <3


 
  
 I've tried this exact setup in the past, and it's wonderful. The amp section in the FiiO X5 is "OK," but its PCM1792A DAC is absolutely wonderful.
  
 There's no other way to use the FiiO X5 with the Oppo HA-2, but you're not compromising anything here.   
  
 Prior to getting a Metrum Acoustics Octave MkII NOS DAC for my desktop system, I used the FiiO X5's PCM1792A Line Out to drive my Oppo HA-1, for several months.  I never really used the FiiO X5 as a portable - it was just my transport and DAC for the desktop system.  Its DAC is that good - to my ears at least.
  
 So, using the FiiO X5's transport and DAC via Line Out to the Oppo HA-2's very neutral and transparent amp section makes for a really smart combination - especially with the PM-3.  
  
 The FiiOX5's PCM1792A DAC is a little warmer and generally more organic and natural sounding than the ESS9018K2M DAC, but I'm a big fan of the latter, just the same, as it has almost none of the infamous, fatiguing, "Sabre glare" of many 9018 and 9023 implementations. (I'm driving the Oppo HA-2 DAC and amp with a Sony NWZ-A17, currently.)
  
 Mike


----------



## guliver

On the same note about DAP,I am thinking to get the HA-2 to go with my DX90, I know it feature the same DAC but will I get some improvement at least in the amp section to use with an HD650?


----------



## H20Fidelity

guliver said:


> On the same note about DAP,I am thinking to get the HA-2 to go with my DX90, I know it feature the same DAC but will I get some improvement at least in the amp section to use with an HD650?


 
  
 If your reason for buying HA-2 is just for the amp section to use with DX90 there are other alternatives. You will not take advantage of HA-2's DAC section in anyway using it with DX90 as at will only connect via DX90's line out purely as an amp. If money is not a problem and you want to try this by all means try, see what you think. However, what you really need is a stand alone portable amp, something like Cayin C5 which packs some power, or JDS Labs C5.
  
 HA-2 is an excellent device but not ideal for your stand-alone application.
 .


----------



## gerelmx1986

h20fidelity said:


> guliver said:
> 
> 
> > On the same note about DAP,I am thinking to get the HA-2 to go with my DX90, I know it feature the same DAC but will I get some improvement at least in the amp section to use with an HD650?
> ...


 

 what happened to me @H20Fidelity So  better sold it


----------



## AudioDwebe

What a truly sweet combination. Cannot believe I've loved this recording for 34 years!


----------



## myemaildw

alright so jds labs c5d or ha 2 oppo?


----------



## howdy

myemaildw said:


> alright so jds labs c5d or ha 2 oppo?


 

 my vote is go for the gold and get the HA2!!!


----------



## myemaildw

howdy said:


> my vote is go for the gold and get the HA2!!!




sure but whats the reason?


----------



## howdy

myemaildw said:


> sure but whats the reason?


 

 class A/B amp
 Sabre Dac
 Slim profile
 Apple compatiable
 Nice Bass boost
  
 What do you need in an amp/dac?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mikeyfresh said:


> Some people won't care if they have no hi-rez music and don't plan on buying any.


 
 I do have Hi-res from downloads in 24/88.2(arround 48 albums) to 192(just one), and if i get a SACD .iso i convert that to 24-bit PCM at 88.2
  
 IMHO DD is like a huge FLAC in the 1999's 2000's compared to an MP3 file nowaydays DSD is so huge compared to FLAC


----------



## howdy

>


 
 .


mikeyfresh said:


> Also the HA-2 is USB Audio 2.0 compliant for PCM file playback up to 32 bit/384 kHz, and DSD256.
> 
> The C5D, while very nice, uses the now dated USB Audio Class 1 standard, limiting source file resolutions to 24 bit/96 kHz.
> 
> Some people won't care if they have no hi-rez music and don't plan on buying any.


 
  
  


howdy said:


> class A/B amp
> Sabre Dac
> Slim profile
> Apple compatiable
> ...


 

 and it is a powerbank meaning you can charge your device with the HA2.  I really think this one of the best AMP/DAC Ive heard. soon I get to audition the new Chord Mojo, even if I like it and buy it I will still keep the HA2.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## guliver

gerelmx1986 said:


> what happened to me @H20Fidelity So  better sold it


 
  
  


h20fidelity said:


> If your reason for buying HA-2 is just for the amp section to use with DX90 there are other alternatives. You will not take advantage of HA-2's DAC section in anyway using it with DX90 as at will only connect via DX90's line out purely as an amp. If money is not a problem and you want to try this by all means try, see what you think. However, what you really need is a stand alone portable amp, something like Cayin C5 which packs some power, or JDS Labs C5.
> 
> HA-2 is an excellent device but not ideal for your stand-alone application.
> .


 

 I had the Cayin C5 on my radar before finding this thread, I already have a fiio e12 and i am not crazy about it.In factI like the versatility of the oppo actually I plan to use it also with my android.
 So for my case, is the H2a amp not as good as the C5 in term of sound stage will it be a lot less powerful to drive an HD650 How would you compare the H2A amp section to a Cayin C5?


----------



## myemaildw

i watched review that it has weak bass and too bright. i dont want anything that has weak bass, had enough of that buying 'the best' just to find out it has ***** bass and too bright. lucky if mids are fine but even mids can be ressesed like in amperiors.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## myemaildw

this review https://youtu.be/rh_s2DT6hOc


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> this review https://youtu.be/rh_s2DT6hOc


 
  
 I watched the review for about 10 seconds and stopped when I saw his reply to a comment that 'HA-2 is hardly better than E17'. Hmm...


----------



## ClieOS

mikeyfresh said:


> Has anyone been able to get the HA-2 to playback DSD64 .DSF files without loads of static using JRMC20 software?
> 
> I can get the HA-2 to playback DSD64 without glitches using an iPad2 + CCK, and the Onkyo HF Player app.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No problem playing back DSD64 and DSD128 .dsf files on JRMC21, using HA-2's ASIO driver and DoP.


----------



## MikeyFresh

clieos said:


> No problem playing back DSD64 and DSD128 .dsf files on JRMC21, using HA-2's ASIO driver and DoP.


 

 Ok, I'll have to try it on my Windows machine, the problem I am having is occurring on a Macbook Air running El Capitan OS X.


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> I watched the review for about 10 seconds and stopped when I saw his reply to a comment that 'HA-2 is hardly better than E17'. Hmm...




That review was pretty sketchy. The HA-2 is a $300 portable DAC/AMP combo. Interestingly, he mentioned the Oppo is better than the V-Moda Verza, despite being half the price. 

You can surely find a better portable amp for that price, but not a DAC/AMP combo. 

Now, regarding bass. If you want boomy, muddy, "wubb-wubb" bass, by all means go buy a basshead can, a cheap amp, and crank the bass boost. 

The bass not "slamming" on the Oppo isn't necessarily a flaw per se, as the Oppo endeavors to be accurate rather than warm or bassy. Sidenote: The bass slams just fine with my DUNU DN-1000, which is a very bassy IEM. 

Remember that there is an ocean of difference between well extended, resolving, quality bass, and "wubb-wubb" bass. Remember that bass encompasses a range of notes in an octave. If you can't pick out individual notes, the bass is s***. 

This comes from someone who prefers warm cans with a little extra thump.


----------



## shuto77

Lol at me replying to @ClieOS with my rant, like I can tell him anything about audio he already doesn't know.

I meant to quote the dude who posted the only not-glowing review of the OPPO I've seen.


----------



## myemaildw

i want to find defects of product before i buy it not after.


----------



## shuto77

myemaildw said:


> i want to find defects of product before i buy it not after.




Let's start over. We all have different tastes, so it's better to get more information from you so we can better advise you. Consider the questions below. 

1. What sort of device are you looking for? Ie: dap, dac, dac/amp, amp. 
2. Does it need to be portable? 
3. What headphones are you going to use? 
4. What sound signature do prefer? It sounds like you like bass, but are sensitive to sibilance. 
5. What kind of music do you listen to? 
6. What file format/resolution do you use? 
7. Do you use streaming services? If so, which one? 
8. What's your price range?


----------



## MikeyFresh

clieos said:


> No problem playing back DSD64 and DSD128 .dsf files on JRMC21, using HA-2's ASIO driver and DoP.


 

 Ok, I got that to work on a Windows machine with JRMC19 and the ASIO driver with DoP. Thank you.
  
 So back to JRMC20 for Mac, and it turns out the Internal System Volume needs to be enabled for static-free DSD playback on the HA-2.
  
 I'm not sure why that would be as I don't have that same setting enabled on the Windows machine running JRMC19, it's unnecessary there.


----------



## myemaildw

this is my music playlist http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs5Q8enbHKeHcxX5p8qPxCsSuFNwqp4h0

i want good bass, no ressesed mids, and high should not be too extended and should not be sibilant, and overall sound should be thick and not thin sounding.


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> i want to find defects of product before i buy it not after.


 
  
 As a wise man once said, a man's defect is another man's perfect.
  


myemaildw said:


> this is my music playlist http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs5Q8enbHKeHcxX5p8qPxCsSuFNwqp4h0
> 
> i want good bass, no ressesed mids, and high should not be too extended and should not be sibilant, and overall sound should be thick and not thin sounding.


 
  
 If you are looking for a warm sound amp, you might be looking at the wrong amp. Like any really good amp, HA-2 is neutral and resolving, certainly not in the way you want it to be.


----------



## money4me247

clieos said:


> As a wise man once said, a man's defect is another man's perfect.
> 
> If you are looking for a warm sound amp, you might be looking at the wrong amp. Like any really good amp, HA-2 is neutral and resolving, certainly not in the way you want it to be.


 
 the ha-2 does have a relatively clean bass boost, so it may fit what you are looking for. just kinda depends. there are definitely cleaner options out there with warmer sound signatures or larger bass boosts, so may want to investigate that as well.


----------



## SteveNZ

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> This, unfortunately, makes sense, but is extremely annoying. I just read the issue is endemic to Android devices. I'm using an HTC One M8 (2 gigs of ram), so speed isn't the issue. I only noticed this on occasion before using my Soundblaster X7. I never noticed this when playing music directly into the headphones out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had the same issue with mine, it turned out to be a faulty HA-2, got it replaced and it's now fine including with the One M8.
  
 If you use USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo HF Player then it may help as they bypass the native Android playback and access the USB hardware directly.
  
 Incidentally, I did replace my HTC One M8 with the LG G4, it's not a great device to pair with the HA-2 as there's quite a big size difference and the volume and power buttons on the back can't be accessed when it's strapped to the HA-2. As a result of this I've ended up strapping it to my "spare" iPod Touch which has its own problems 
  
 Sounds great though!


----------



## Focker

I absolutely LOVE this thing...I am getting such incredible synergy with both my planar headphones - the LCD-X and HE-400i. I was planning to also pick up the new Peachtree unit, but I haven't even bothered...this does everything I need it to do and it sounds fantastic. I didn't feel Oppo hit my expectations with the PM-1, but the HA-2 has exceeded them...I am thrilled with what I'm hearing.


----------



## howdy

focker said:


> I absolutely LOVE this thing...I am getting such incredible synergy with both my planar headphones - the LCD-X and HE-400i. I was planning to also pick up the new Peachtree unit, but I haven't even bothered...this does everything I need it to do and it sounds fantastic. I didn't feel Oppo hit my expectations with the PM-1, but the HA-2 has exceeded them...I am thrilled with what I'm hearing.


 

 I hear ya. The HA2 is my favorite in the arsenal! I bought the PM3 yesterday and can not wait to try them together.


----------



## BudC

focker said:


> I absolutely LOVE this thing...I am getting such incredible synergy with both my planar headphones - the LCD-X and HE-400i. I was planning to also pick up the new Peachtree unit, but I haven't even bothered...this does everything I need it to do and it sounds fantastic. I didn't feel Oppo hit my expectations with the PM-1, but the HA-2 has exceeded them...I am thrilled with what I'm hearing.



What source are you using it with? Getting very close to pulling the trigger on an ha-2


----------



## Focker

budc said:


> What source are you using it with? Getting very close to pulling the trigger on an ha-2



 


All I'm using are my iPhone and iPad, and then mainly the JRiver Remote app...if I'm on the road I'll just use either my MyCloud app to stream from my NAS over the 4g connection, or I'll run my Amazon music library. So it's not a fancy source by any means, yet it sounds *phenomenal*. 

I'm so happy with the line-out function that I had BlueJeans cable make me a 20' mini-to-RCA cable so I can use this as my main source with my Magnepans. I had been streaming to my AppleTV, but now that I ditched iTunes I needed another option. Really works great...this player is built like a champ.


----------



## Focker

howdy said:


> I hear ya. The HA2 is my favorite in the arsenal! I bought the PM3 yesterday and can not wait to try them together.



 


Let us know how you like the PM3! 

I suspect Oppo had planars in mind when they designed this thing...I really wasn't all that fond of the Hifiman 400i at first, because I wanted a headphone for more portable use, but now with the HA-2 they have come alive big time. And usually the LCD-X needs my main Meier rig to sound great, but now I have a portable source for them that drives them beautifully.


----------



## howdy

focker said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. The HA2 is my favorite in the arsenal! I bought the PM3 yesterday and can not wait to try them together.
> ...


 
 I used to have the HE400i but sold them as I hardly used them and ended up buying some CIEMs. Hopefully the PM3 will be here Tuesday.


----------



## shuto77

stevenz said:


> I had the same issue with mine, it turned out to be a faulty HA-2, got it replaced and it's now fine including with the One M8.
> 
> If you use USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo HF Player then it may help as they bypass the native Android playback and access the USB hardware directly.
> 
> ...




That's interesting, but I'm skeptical the problem is with the HA-2 because it works flawlessly on my PC running Windows 7.


----------



## zilch0md

focker said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. The HA2 is my favorite in the arsenal! I bought the PM3 yesterday and can not wait to try them together.
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi Focker,
  
 It's been a while since we've crossed paths on other threads. How goes it?
  





  
 I agree that the HA-2 has the overall character of Meier Audio DAC/amps - neutral and transparent!  
  
 Your LCD-X is a lot more efficient than my four-year-old LCD-2 rev.1, but I've found that taking the Line Out from the HA-2 to my venerable Meier Audio Corda Stepdance (powered with a 15V external battery pack) gives me plenty of power to drive the LCD-2 rev.1.  Best of all, the Stepdance exhibits that same neutral and transparent signature of the HA-2's amp section (which is actually saying a lot for the HA-2, given that I consider the Stepdance to be a benchmark for those traits.)  
  
 Of course, the LCD-2 rev.1 injects a lot of color on its own, but I don't want any color (or grain) coming from my DAC and amp. Switching headphones to change the character of the sound is so much easier when the DAC and amp have no character of their own. 
  
 That's the point I want to emphasize here - that anyone who likes the Meier Audio "house" sound (which really means having no "house" sound at all), would like the HA-2.  If you need more power for less efficient headphones, the Stepdance or its successor, the Meier Audio Corda Quickstep, are "kindred spirits."


----------



## Focker

zilch0md said:


> Hi Focker,
> 
> It's been a while since we've crossed paths on other threads. How goes it?
> 
> ...



 


Hey Mike! Long time indeed! Doing well here...loving my LCD-X/HA-2 combo, and have some EnigmaCoustics Dharmas on the way soon...how bout you? What's new in your arsenal? 

And I think you hit it right on the head...I love neutral, dynamic gear that allows the headphones to shine, and it's a huge reason why I'm so smitten with the HA-2. Jan ribbed me a bit for not going with the Quickstep over the Oppo, but the only reason was because I received it as a gift and also was really keen on the lightning jack connectivity. The line-out is super clean, so I have no doubt you're getting superb sound pairing the Oppo with the Meier portable!


----------



## Wharf Rat

Has anyone paired the HA-2 with an AK JR? Impressions? How would the HA-2/AK JR setup sound with the PM3 headphones?


----------



## zilch0md

> Hey Mike! Long time indeed! Doing well here...loving my LCD-X/HA-2 combo, and have some EnigmaCoustics Dharmas on the way soon...how bout you?  *What's new in your arsenal?*


 
  
 My latest acquisition was the Sony NWZ-A17 DAP, bypassing its DAC and amp for use with the HA-2 > PM-3. I haven't bought any desktop gear in a while (other than the amazing UpTone Audio USB Regen, some cables, and isolation transformers for power conditioning).
  
 Staying on topic, It's really nice to dicover that someone with your ears is so pleased with with HA-2 > LCD-X. They've been on my radar for a while.  
  
 Mike


----------



## shuto77

@Wharf Rat This probably wouldn't be the best way to spend $800 on portable audio gear. The HA-2's amp is probably similar to that in the AK JR, so you I doubt you would gain much, if anything.
  
 People generally strap a high-quality amp to a DAP like the AK JR when they need something very powerful. The HA-2 is great for 85-90% of headphones, but it's not super powerful, so you'd be hard-pressed to see much improvement. The AK JR is plenty powerful to drive the PM-3s, which are very efficient. 
  
 Both are great devices, but they're not complementary. 
  
 Edit: typo


----------



## howdy

wharf rat said:


> Has anyone paired the HA-2 with an AK JR? Impressions? How would the HA-2/AK JR setup sound with the PM3 headphones?



 

I have all of that but have never thought to try them out. The Jr. can power the PM3 just fine. Part of having the Jr. is the portability/size.


----------



## Wharf Rat

shuto77 said:


> @Wharf Rat
> This probably wouldn't be the best way to spend $800 on portable audio gear. The HA-2's amp is probably similar to that in the AK JR, so you I doubt you would gain much, if anything.
> 
> People generally strap a high-quality amp to a DAP like the AK JR when they need something very powerful. The HA-2 is great for 85-90% of headphones, but it's not super powerful, so you'd be hard-pressed to see much improvement. The AK JR is plenty powerful to drive the PM-3s, which are very efficient.
> ...




Would this be the case with a pair of sennheiser 600 headphones as well or would those benefit from an amp?


----------



## oldmate

Is anybody experiencing battery discharge whilst the HA-2 is switched off?? I can understand if there is a little but to go from say 4 green lights to 2 after say 4-5 days whilst off seems a little odd. Would appreciate any feedback re this before I start bitching to the retailer and oppo.
  
 Cheers.
  
 Edit: Does the fact that you can check the battery level whilst off mean that it is not entirely off?? Is there something always on??


----------



## Focker

zilch0md said:


> My latest acquisition was the Sony NWZ-A17 DAP, bypassing its DAC and amp for use with the HA-2 > PM-3. I haven't bought any desktop gear in a while (other than the amazing UpTone Audio USB Regen, some cables, and isolation transformers for power conditioning).
> 
> Staying on topic, It's really nice to dicover that someone with your ears is so pleased with with HA-2 > LCD-X. They've been on my radar for a while.
> 
> Mike



 


Wow, when I read posts like this is reminds me there's such a massive world of portable audio out there! I've barely scratched the surface lol

And thanks man, yeah I like the HA-2 so much that I just didn't even bother picking up the new Peachtree Shift. I'm sure that's a great product, too, and I love Peachtree, I just don't have any need for it after hearing this little gem. 

And dude, I have to ask...maybe I'm just not seeing it...but what IS that thing in your avatar?? lol I've been meaning to ask you for a while now


----------



## shuto77

I think we should start a sticky at the top of the thread that tracks the devices we've used, the firmware version, and whether it worked perfectly, or with issues.

Most of our questions seem to be, "will my Android phone x, using firmware y, work?" This will collect our experience at the top of the thread for reference, and de-clutter the thread for more substantive conversation. 

Speaking of which... has anyone tried the HA-2 with an LG G3? (I know it's slightly larger than ideal.)

Yes, I know I'm the most agregious offender. I just like this device, but may have to part with it since I'm in a contract with AT&T atm.


----------



## howdy

Im in the process of reviewing the Mojo and have been comparing it to my Oppo HA2 and although I think the Mojo sounds absolutely awesome, I do not think it is better, or worse than the HA2, only different. Just wanted to through that out there.


----------



## georgelai57

howdy said:


> Im in the process of reviewing the Mojo and have been comparing it to my Oppo HA2 and although I think the Mojo sounds absolutely awesome, I do not think it is better, or worse than the HA2, only different. Just wanted to through that out there.


 

 I find my HA-2 connects flawlessly with my iPod Classic, first time, every time, but connecting to my Sony A15 using a Sony Digital Out cable is hit-and-miss. Connecting the latter the same way to the Mojo is flawlessly first time, every time.


----------



## howdy

georgelai57 said:


> I find my HA-2 connects flawlessly with my iPod Classic, first time, every time, but connecting to my Sony A15 using a Sony Digital Out cable is hit-and-miss. Connecting the latter the same way to the Mojo is flawlessly first time, every time.


 

 They both have there pros and cons, I was merely stating from a sound quality perspective.


----------



## georgelai57

howdy said:


> They both have there pros and cons, I was merely stating from a sound quality perspective.


 

 Hi,
  
 I knew you were. I was merely adding some input on the connectivity side that's all.
  
 Cheers


----------



## howdy

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I knew you were. I was merely adding some input on the connectivity side that's all.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
  Oh, ok. I think they are both awesome in there own ways. a huge price difference though.


----------



## Massik25

Hello,
I want to buy my first portable DAC, but I can not choice between the Oppo ha-2,Onkyo ha200, and the TEAC HA-P50B.
On paper the Oppo seems to be the best choice, but the other two are Japanese product, I think they have better quality products.
Can you help me?
Thank you.


----------



## zilch0md

focker said:


> (snip)
> 
> And dude, I have to ask...maybe I'm just not seeing it...but what IS that thing in your avatar?? lol I've been meaning to ask you for a while now






It's the "Magic Eye" (a 6G5 tuning tube) of my 1937 Silvertone 4569 AM and shortwave radio. 

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6g5.html

As signal strength increases while tuning, the dark area at 6 o'clock gets smaller. When a signal is weak or you are slightly off frequency, the gap widens.







It's never been restored, yet plays beautifully, and it's 78 years old. I should really have the caps and resistors replaced, but I only turn it on for a few minutes every month and I love being able to say that it's completely original, with the exception of the tuning tube, but I have the original 6G5 and it still works, but the phosphor has faded, so I keep the NOS tube in the radio for cosmetic reasons.

It's mono, of course, but get this: the speaker has four wires feeding it because there is no permanent magnet. Instead it has two electromagnets - one coil is fixed to the frame and the other coil moves with the cone. The tone is very full, wet, smooth and rich sounding. Mids are a bit suppressed, however.  One of the knobs is a "Tone" control, that acts against the treble, primarily.

OK, sorry for the off-topic discussion of my avatar.



Mike


----------



## willyvlyminck

massik25 said:


> Hello,
> I want to buy my first portable DAC, but I can not choice between the Oppo ha-2,Onkyo ha200, and the TEAC HA-P50B.
> On paper the Oppo seems to be the best choice, but the other two are Japanese product, I think they have better quality products.
> Can you help me?
> Thank you.


 Teac is Japanese but that does not mean their lower end products are produced in Japan, my Dac/amp is produced in China, but no issues so far.


----------



## Massik25

I discover than the Teac and the Onkyo can only suport 16 bit with android devices. I can't find the information about the Oppo, I m lost


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > (snip)
> ...


 
 I tought it was the Legend Of Zelda's Boss Gohma Eye


----------



## uncopy87

Will this drive the hd800? I have a wa7 on my desk but realized I prefer bringing my heaphones around everywhere I go in the house. Amps aren't really that portable even in the house...


----------



## Piggy

shuto77 said:


> I think we should start a sticky at the top of the thread that tracks the devices we've used, the firmware version, and whether it worked perfectly, or with issues.
> 
> Most of our questions seem to be, "will my Android phone x, using firmware y, work?" This will collect our experience at the top of the thread for reference, and de-clutter the thread for more substantive conversation.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, new to this forum. I am using the LG G3 with the HA2. I use the rubber band at the bottom and two pieces of Blu Tack at the top to hold them together.


----------



## zilch0md

uncopy87 said:


> Will this drive the hd800? I have a wa7 on my desk but realized I prefer bringing my heaphones around everywhere I go in the house. Amps aren't really that portable even in the house...


 
  
 Yes!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/18345#post_11551728
  
 Mike


----------



## MiGomes

.


----------



## gerelmx1986

migomes said:


> .


 

 what a dot means LOL?


----------



## shuto77

piggy said:


> Hi, new to this forum. I am using the LG G3 with the HA2. I use the rubber band at the bottom and two pieces of Blu Tack at the top to hold them together.




Thanks for the info! 

Do you ever get any popping or crackling noises?


----------



## zilch0md

gerelmx1986 said:


> what a dot means LOL?


 
  
 .


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > what a dot means LOL?
> ...


 

 Got it LOL PERIOD hahahaha


----------



## oldmate

Got my Beyerdynamic T51P's yesterday and the synergy with the HA-2 is just outstanding so if you are looking for a sweet set of on ears audition them - you will walk out with them!!


----------



## Focker

zilch0md said:


> It's the "Magic Eye" (a 6G5 tuning tube) of my 1937 Silvertone 4569 AM and shortwave radio.
> 
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6g5.html
> 
> ...




Wow! How cool is that!!


----------



## Piggy

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you ever get any popping or crackling noises?


 
No popping or cracking noise using either the native music player or the Onkyo HF player. 
  
Sometimes it is picking up some interference, sound like d...d....d....But now I am listening without airplane mode,it is quite, no noise at all.

The headphone out of the G3 is producing some cracking noise. However if you insert the headphone jack slowly, it will be quite.


----------



## zilch0md

gerelmx1986 said:


> Got it LOL PERIOD hahahaha


 
  
 Usually, when you see someone has posted nothing but a "."  it means...
  
 ... they are subscribing to the thread without clicking the "Subscribe" link
  
 or
  
 ... they posted some text, then decided to withdraw the original text by replacing it with a "." (before everyone has had a chance to read the original text).
  
 or
  
 ... they are messing with someone who has asked, "What does a dot mean?"


----------



## Cyberpunk71

Hi,
 I have ordered the oppo ha-2 and I am eagerly awaiting its arrival, it's my intention to use it mainly with my iPhone 6 Plus but also with my iPod classic 7th gen. Can you guys recommend a decent short cable to connect the iPod classic to the USB port of the Oppo, sorry if it's been asked before, have read through many posts but haven't found this question answered on my search, any help much appreciated, Punk!


----------



## luongo01

Will the Oppo Ha-2 work with the Ipod Touch (6th Generation) the same as it does with the 5th Gen ipod touch?

Their website lists "compatibility" with the Gen 5 Ipod touch, but the newer gen 6 is not listed. Maybe their site just needs updating.

6 gen vs 5 gen shouldnt make any difference I assume? I recently bought the 6th gen so im hoping compatibility is the same!

Or am I missing something?

Thanks for any input.

Luongo01


----------



## vapman

How do people like the bass boost functionality of this amp?
 I'm debating whether to get this or a Arrow 5TX


----------



## shuto77

vapman said:


> How do people like the bass boost functionality of this amp?
> I'm debating whether to get this or a Arrow 5TX




This depends on the headphones and the music you're listening to. Also, personal preference. I like the bass boost with my AKG K7XX, but it's too much for the Philips Fidelio X2, which gets a little muddy. I never tried it with my Dunu DN1000, because those are borderline too bassy for me as-is. 

But I listen mostly to metal, rock, and orchestral music. 

The good thing is that it doesn't completely muck up the sound as bass boost usually does.


----------



## Cyberpunk71

Hi,
 Thought I would give this a go http://www.futureshop.co.uk/oehlbach-iconnect-ipu-usb-to-ipodipadiphone-05m-black-p-7848.html#.VkI54XrfWrU

Shame they don't seem to be available in a 10cm length, this won't be ideal for fitting into my pockets but I like the 30 yr guarantee and within my price range so a compromise, anyone have any thoughts on these higher quality usb cables, some of them cost hundreds, think the one I've chosen is in keeping with my set up at least from a price point of view.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Focker

shuto77 said:


> This depends on the headphones and the music you're listening to. Also, personal preference. I like the bass boost with my AKG K7XX, but it's too much for the Philips Fidelio X2, which gets a little muddy. I never tried it with my Dunu DN1000, because those are borderline too bassy for me as-is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I would agree with this...In general I dont use sound enhancements, but the boost feature on the HA-2 seems to leave things pretty much intact, and doesn't wreak havoc on the overall sound sig. It's one of the better implemented enhancements I've come across (the Meier crossfeed circuit being my gold standard) and it doesnt impact the bass in a manner that sounds artificial.


----------



## laksid

Which of that AMP/DAC's is the Best: Ha-2, fiio e18 or creative sound blaster e5?


----------



## howdy

laksid said:


> Which of that AMP/DAC's is the Best: Ha-2, fiio e18 or creative sound blaster e5?


 

 I had the E5 and I have the HA2 and i prefer the HA2 by a large margin. It has great sound and clarity, everything stays tight.
  
 What kind if headphones would you be using?


----------



## bettyn

B & W P7's.


----------



## shuto77

bettyn said:


> B & W P7's.




I reckon the HA-2 would suit the P7 nicely, since it's easy to drive. The HA-2 would probably tighten up the bass a bit and let the treble detail shine through. 

Please let us know what you think should you get the Oppo.


----------



## laksid

howdy said:


> I had the E5 and I have the HA2 and i prefer the HA2 by a large margin. It has great sound and clarity, everything stays tight.
> 
> What kind if headphones would you be using?




Im using Monster Purity Pro (BH-940) and Android smartphone. Everything is incredibly fine with that headphones. Clarity is ultimate. The only cons are too weak music scene width and too weak dynamics. These are two most important things I wish my AMP could improove.


----------



## MiGomes

gerelmx1986 said:


> what a dot means LOL?


 
 It means that my phone crashed during the reply


----------



## howdy

laksid said:


> Im using Monster Purity Pro (BH-940) and Android smartphone. Everything is incredibly fine with that headphones. Clarity is ultimate. The only cons are too weak music scene width and too weak dynamics. These are two most important things I wish my AMP could improove.


 

 Well this has a Sabre DAC which are known for being very precise, and they have a class A/B amp to send that clarity to your phones. Some do not like the Sabre DACs as they can sound a bit thin but this where the clarity comes.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Searched "846" in the thread but didn't see what i was looking for.

The Shures, to my ears, were too bass to midbass heavy with no sparkle in the highs even with the white filter. I was seriously contemplating selling them. This was through an iPod Classic/Arrow combination. 

Then I decided to get the HA-2 and the latest iPod Touch combo.

With this combo, the hass heaviness that I heard before totally disappeared. Much more balanced and clean with plenty of high end sparkle (this even with the neutral filter). 

I find this so totally weird. I tried listening to my old setup for a comparison, but found it to sound almost muddy in comparison to the new rig and stopped. I might try again tomorrow. 

Has anyone else found this to be the case?


----------



## myemaildw

if anyone wants to swap cozoy aegis for oppo ha 2 let me know. it is very good dac just want to hear other stuff as well.


----------



## zilch0md

luongo01 said:


> Will the Oppo Ha-2 work with the Ipod Touch (6th Generation) the same as it does with the 5th Gen ipod touch?
> 
> Their website lists "compatibility" with the Gen 5 Ipod touch, but the newer gen 6 is not listed. Maybe their site just needs updating.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 
  
 Is there anyone using a Touch 6th Gen with the HA-2?
  
 I've found references to people using the iPhone 6s with the HA-2, so I would be really surprised if the Touch 6 is incompatible.  Still, it would be nice to hear from someone who is using it (as I'm thinking of getting one.)


----------



## shuto77

audiodwebe said:


> Searched "846" in the thread but didn't see what i was looking for.
> 
> The Shures, to my ears, were too bass to midbass heavy with no sparkle in the highs even with the white filter. I was seriously contemplating selling them. This was through an iPod Classic/Arrow combination.
> 
> ...




My situation is quite different (all three of my cans are worth less than the 846), but to my ears, Spotify @ 320kb sounds better through the Oppo than my flac files or Tidal downloads sound strait from the phone. I notice superior clarify, bass tightness, bass impact, more natural prat, and overall dynamics. 

I'm just annoyed I need to either upgrade my phone or get a decent small tablet to enjoy them portably. My HTC One M8 hates the Oppo apparently, and the blips, bloops and pops are dealbreakers for me.


----------



## oldmate

shuto77 said:


> I'm just annoyed I need to either upgrade my phone or get a decent small tablet to enjoy them portably. My HTC One M8 hates the Oppo apparently, and the blips, bloops and pops are dealbreakers for me.


 
 Have you tried enabling developer mode and then enabling high performance mode??
  
 Doing this got rid of all the blips, bloops and pops for me when I use my Bose Bluetooth Headphones. It may also work in your situation.


----------



## Piggy

audiodwebe said:


> Searched "846" in the thread but didn't see what i was looking for.
> 
> The Shures, to my ears, were too bass to midbass heavy with no sparkle in the highs even with the white filter. I was seriously contemplating selling them. This was through an iPod Classic/Arrow combination.
> 
> ...


 
 To me the good thing about the SE846 is the balance sound signature. But you need a natural sounding amp/dac to make it sing. I use the blue filter and the Shure form tip. The HA2 pairs with it vary well.
  
 When I first bought the HA2, I was using the white filter and the Westone star tip. Now after a month the sound of the HA2 seems open up and the layering is much better, I switch back to blue filter and the Shure olive.
  
 However if you pair it with a warm smooth sounding amp/DAC, the SE846 will sound boring.


----------



## MiGomes

Next tuesday. I will pair my PM-3 with the HA-2 next tuesday. Really have high expectations...


----------



## shuto77

oldmate said:


> Have you tried enabling developer mode and then enabling high performance mode??
> 
> Doing this got rid of all the blips, bloops and pops for me when I use my Bose Bluetooth Headphones. It may also work in your situation.




Thanks for the tip, @oldmate, I think it worked. I listened for about two hours at work today, and the issue seems to be resolved.


----------



## howdy

migomes said:


> Next tuesday. I will pair my PM-3 with the HA-2 next tuesday. Really have high expectations...



 

I have that setup and your expectations should be meet, I can say mine definitely are.


----------



## shuto77

howdy said:


> migomes said:
> 
> 
> > Next tuesday. I will pair my PM-3 with the HA-2 next tuesday. Really have high expectations...
> ...




Hey @howdy, can you confirm the PM-3 responds well to the bass boost on the HA-2? I love what I've read about the Pm-3, but I'm worried it may be a little bass-light and "boring" because I prefer a little extra bass.


----------



## howdy

shuto77 said:


> Hey @howdy, can you confirm the PM-3 responds well to the bass boost on the HA-2? I love what I've read about the Pm-3, but I'm worried it may be a little bass-light and "boring" because I prefer a little extra bass.



 

If you like M100 bass then this is not for you, these are not considered a “fun” but rather a neutral with a slight hint of warmth headphone. Furthermore, if you ever heard Planer headphones than you will know what to expect, they are fast and clean. 
The PM3 does have really nice, tight and accurate bass response. When using the Bass boost it seems to really only boost the bass and really leaves everything else alone. I will tell you that if you are listening to a song that has good deep bass, the PM3 will respond very well. I’m really enjoying this setup immensely.


----------



## shuto77

howdy said:


> shuto77 said:
> 
> 
> > If you like M100 bass then this is not for you, these are not considered a “fun” but rather a neutral with a slight hint of warmth headphone. Furthermore, if you ever heard Planer headphones than you will know what to expect, they are fast and clean.
> ...


----------



## fluidz

I've been using a ha-2 with an Iphone 6 and Audeo phonak pfe 232 headphones for approx two weeks.  
  
 I find the oppo ha-2 sabre glare quite unpleasant if used in combination the 232's - which are known for their extended treble.  
  
 Cranking  the volume to 1.5 on the ha-2 (feels just about comfortable when cycling) causes the snare in a track to centre itself (in its own little bubble) and and adding additional volume on the ha-2 amplifies the snare drum above all other sounds which in turn becomes very tinny and sibilant. Like scratching a fork on a plate effect, it makes my shoulders shudder. 
  
 I love the ha-2's super high resolution.  It really does make audio much clearer when used with my iphone 6 (audio is seperated better and more sparkly) but once that sabre glare kicks in, audio becomes horrible and painful to listen to!
  
 I find myself turning the ha-2's volume up and down quite often depending on how strong the sabre glare is.  With some tracks it's quite transparent, others "in your face"  
  
 What's odd is if I use ha-2's high gain switch with my audeo phonak pfe232 iem's (low gain is recommmended for iem's) the sabre glare isn't as apparent, as the low end is boosted - which sounds better at a higher volume especially if you're a bass head.  Unfortunately as the low end is now more energetic, vocals are drowned out by too much sub bass and get somewhat lost behind the low end frequencies.  Compromising vocals to compensate for the dacs sabre glare isn't ideal.  
  
 If using pfe 232's directly out of my Iphone 6 there is no such glare (as it doesn''t use a sabre dac) yet doesn't offer the same high resolution audio as when adding ha-2 into the mix.  
  
 Think twice before pairing ha-2 with bright sounding headphones - especially if you like to crank your volume high, you may regret it.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Thanks for your impressions of the *iPhone 6 *> HA-2 > Audio Phonak pfe 232.


----------



## joco42

Is the HA-2 good for Galaxy S4 ? Can I use Spotify/D-Sub if I want the DAC ?
  
 How much difference does it make to use the HA-2's DAC vs Galaxy S4's internal DAC ?


----------



## shuto77

joco42 said:


> Is the HA-2 good for Galaxy S4 ? Can I use Spotify/D-Sub if I want the DAC ?
> 
> How much difference does it make to use the HA-2's DAC vs Galaxy S4's internal DAC ?




Yes, the Galaxy S4 works well with it, per @H20Fidelity, a headfi contributer who really knows his stuff. 

I can assure you there will be a noticeable difference in SQ with the Oppo, unless you're listening to very low- quality recordings (Spotify's 320kb mp3s in "Extreme" mode are my minimum.


----------



## shuto77

Lol, after over a month, my wife just noticed my HA2 is strapped to my phone. She asked, "what's that bootleg thing you have on your phone?"

I tried to explain to her how dacs and amps work, and she would have no part of it. Lol.


----------



## money4me247

shuto77 said:


> Lol, after over a month, my wife just noticed my HA2 is strapped to my phone. She asked, "what's that bootleg thing you have on your phone?"
> 
> I tried to explain to her how dacs and amps work, and she would have no part of it. Lol.


 
 LOL!!! funny... similar thing happened to me...
  
 I passed it off as an external battery pack. =P hahah


----------



## shuto77

money4me247 said:


> LOL!!! funny... similar thing happened to me...
> 
> I passed it off as an external battery pack. =P hahah




She also noticed my Fidelio X2s say, "High Definition Philips Fidelio X2," and wanted to know what was HD about them. I offered to show here our song, "Drive" by Incubus, and she shot it down. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## divefroggy

Hi guys,
  
 I've been using my HA-2 for a couple of months now. Bought it back in July this year. I'm using an iPhone 6/FiiO X1 with B&O H2/PortaPro. They sound pretty good to me. Clear treble and tight bass across with clarity. Warm signature on the whole.
  
 I'm also going to experiment it together with Lune Series MKIII cable (hook up to B&O H2) to see if it opens up more. I'm still waiting for the cable as we speak and I'll update once I get the cable.


----------



## joco42

shuto77 said:


> Yes, the Galaxy S4 works well with it, per @H20Fidelity, a headfi contributer who really knows his stuff.
> 
> I can assure you there will be a noticeable difference in SQ with the Oppo, unless you're listening to very low- quality recordings (Spotify's 320kb mp3s in "Extreme" mode are my minimum.


 
  
 So , how does this DAC work when using Spotify ? Will the mp3 be sent to Oppo which decodes the mp32 ? Or what will be sent to the DAC?


----------



## howdy

joco42 said:


> So , how does this DAC work when using Spotify ? Will the mp3 be sent to Oppo which decodes the mp32 ? Or what will be sent to the DAC?


 

 Your phone will be the source the HA2 takes control after that. Essentially, you bypass your phones DAC and Amp and use the one in the HA2.


----------



## bettyn

Love the sound of the Oppo HA2 with  my iPod Touch and iPhone 6. Just wish I could connect it to my FiO X5 II as it sounds much better than my FiiO E12A. The FiiO amp sounds good, don't get me wrong, but the Oppo HA2 just has  a spectacular soundstage with beautiful detail.  It's way better than I thought you could get at this price..


----------



## Rob49

bettyn said:


> Just wish I could connect it to my FiO X5 II as it sounds much better than my FiiO E12A.


 
 Is it not possible to do so ? ( I have a Fiio X5ii & was considering buying a OPPO HA-2. )


----------



## vinjeman

I set up the Oppo HA-2 with the Ipad streaming Tidal and the result was very much improved dynamics, a more open soundstage.  I was very impressed with how it affected streaming through the PC.  The music was more "present".  Running through Oppo PM-3 I heard an articulate low end (i.e. the individual instruments that exude very low frequencies seemed separated).
  
 The Android phone - not so much (but it at least works)...
  
 They got another one right.  When Oppo comes out with any audio product I am paying attention.
  
 cheers,
  
 jhv


----------



## fluidz

If trying to describe what the the ha-2 can offer, Imo it can be a very similar experience to when you cup your hands behind your ears whilst listening to music from speakers in an untreated room.
  
 Try it yourself.  Cup your hands behind your ears whilst facing speakers/tv (within reasonable distance), in most cases than not clarity is improved.
  
 Of course this is relative.  My ear shape is different to yours and each room is different.


----------



## howdy

vinjeman said:


> I set up the Oppo HA-2 with the Ipad streaming Tidal and the result was very much improved dynamics, a more open soundstage.  I was very impressed with how it affected streaming through the PC.  The music was more "present".  Running through Oppo PM-3 I heard an articulate low end (i.e. the individual instruments that exude very low frequencies seemed separated).
> 
> The Android phone - not so much (but it at least works)...
> 
> ...


 

 I have the same setup and could not agree more!


----------



## emo72

lads i was thinking of getting this oppo to pait with senn hd650s. would this work with my x3 gen 1?


----------



## Focker

bettyn said:


> Love the sound of the Oppo HA2 with  my iPod Touch and iPhone 6. Just wish I could connect it to my FiO X5 II as it sounds much better than my FiiO E12A. The FiiO amp sounds good, don't get me wrong, but the Oppo HA2 just has  a spectacular soundstage with beautiful detail.  It's way better than I thought you could get at this price..



 


It really is very impressive with the iPhone...I use it with my 5s and my iPad...Iv'e said this a few times in the thread, but I am just shocked at the synergy it has with the HE-400i....it's made them one of my favorite headphones now because of how good it sounds. Love this little Oppo.


----------



## oldmate

rob49 said:


> Is it not possible to do so ? ( I have a Fiio X5ii & was considering buying a OPPO HA-2. )


 
 AFAIK doing this you would only be using the amplifier section of the HA-2 and not the DAC and it's the DAC that truly makes the HA-2 sing. A coaxial input for the HA-2 MkII might be nice.


----------



## Rob49

oldmate said:


> AFAIK doing this you would only be using the amplifier section of the HA-2 and not the DAC and it's the DAC that truly makes the HA-2 sing. A coaxial input for the HA-2 MkII might be nice.


 

 Thanks....the previous poster, implied that it was not possible to connect to a Fiio X5ii ?? ( I assume, that's not correct ! ? )
 As you say, it's an amp & a DAC. Anyone using the HA-2 with the X5ii ? How does it sound ?


----------



## gerelmx1986

rob49 said:


> oldmate said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK doing this you would only be using the amplifier section of the HA-2 and not the DAC and it's the DAC that truly makes the HA-2 sing. A coaxial input for the HA-2 MkII might be nice.
> ...


 

 YOU CAN CONNECT but you must use THE LINE-OUT (LO)


----------



## joco42

vinjeman said:


> I set up the Oppo HA-2 with the Ipad streaming Tidal and the result was very much improved dynamics, a more open soundstage.  I was very impressed with how it affected streaming through the PC.  The music was more "present".  Running through Oppo PM-3 I heard an articulate low end (i.e. the individual instruments that exude very low frequencies seemed separated).
> 
> The Android phone - not so much (but it at least works)...
> 
> ...




What do you mean by android not so much?

if i wanna use ha2 with an android phone over otg then it is not working well ?


----------



## Rob49

gerelmx1986 said:


> YOU CAN CONNECT but you must use THE LINE-OUT (LO)


 

 Thanks for the clarification !


----------



## StandUp713

joco42 said:


> What do you mean by android not so much?
> 
> 
> 
> if i wanna use ha2 with an android phone over otg then it is not working well ?



 



Tidal + Droid OTG + HA2 + Oppo PM3 is working great for me.


----------



## gerelmx1986

rob49 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > YOU CAN CONNECT but you must use THE LINE-OUT (LO)
> ...


 

 dont know which fiio x5 are you suing if the 1st or the 2d gen, if is the first it has a dedicated Ho and LO jacks, the second genration shares the LO with the digital-out i think or with the 3.5mm headphone jack really don't rmemeber and the menu has an option to toggle it on or off


----------



## Rob49

gerelmx1986 said:


> dont know which fiio x5 are you suing if the 1st or the 2d gen, if is the first it has a dedicated Ho and LO jacks, the second genration shares the LO with the digital-out i think or with the 3.5mm headphone jack really don't rmemeber and the menu has an option to toggle it on or off


 

 It's the 2nd gen


----------



## oldmate

rob49 said:


> Thanks....the previous poster, implied that it was not possible to connect to a Fiio X5ii ?? ( I assume, that's not correct ! ? )
> As you say, it's an amp & a DAC. Anyone using the HA-2 with the X5ii ? How does it sound ?


 
 I think most people here are using the HA-2 with IOS/Android devices and desktop duties hooked up to a PC or MAC as opposed to just straight amplification out of a portable DAP.


----------



## ClieOS

Being class AB would have nothing to do with how it compared to X5II as they are both class AB. Most amp in the market are actually class AB if they didn't specify.


----------



## oldmate

clieos said:


> Being class AB would have nothing to do with how it compared to X5II as they are both class AB. Most amp in the market are actually class AB if they didn't specify.


 
 Ooops - my bad. Edited.


----------



## earl grey

I am fairly new to headphones but not so new to good sound reproduction.  These forums helped me to start off with the HD-600 and I am very appreciative for this.  After a short break-in period they have sounded stellar.  I was listening mostly via my imac via the 3.5 jack.  The sound was good but not as good as the headphone jack of my Marrantz 7005 so I knew they would open up with a better system. Alas the Marrantz was in my home theatre room and not really a very practical place to listen while I am in my home office.  
  
 Enter the HA-2. At first I was worried about the gain.  It seemed to struggle to drive the 600's.  Then I realized that the output of the mac could shift when other programs were opened and once I monitored that, along with the volume of the spotify or tidal and the gain on the HA-2 things improved.  It also didn't help that one of the first songs I listened to was I Can't Hold Out by Clapton. It is notoriously low in gain.  When I called OPPO the tech there was very helpful in testing the clapton song on his similar system (HA-2 Senn 650) and he verified that the volume was not high for that particular track.  When I started listening to other tracks the volume problems pretty much disappeared though I am using the high gain much of the time.  I was a bit surprised by this considering I had read in this thread that some were using the HA-2 with the 600's and felt they were driven just fine.  Oh well, maybe my years of playing rock and roll has left me, well, hearing deficient!  LOL
  
 The sound with the 600's, HA-2 and Tidal is really very impressive. Plenty of space.  The most remarkable thing to me is the "air." Instruments are in their own space and clearly separate without taking away from a cohesive sound. I love listening to backup vocals and easily identifying each voice and following their part. I have sung my share of backups and really enjoy this. This combination really make this easy and these things really sing.  
  
 I can't get used to the soundstage.  I am used to a multi speaker 5 channel system where the soundstage is huge. The phones seem different.  It's almost like the soundstage is vertical rather than horizontal.  I can't quite describe it but it doesn't detract from the enjoyment.
  
 I have done some comparisons between tidal and spotify and have convinced myself I can hear a difference and prefer tidal.  Spotify seems to be more like a stew with some sounds blended.  Would be curious to hear what others have found on that.  I would love to like spotify and save some money.  lol
  
 So I am plenty happy at this point and have to wonder if things could get better still with a dedicated desktop amp.  Bottlehead Crack?  Valhalla 2? Ha-1? Would the sound improve dramatically from what I am getting now?  It's hard to imagine it is going to get too much better.  Then again, never say never.
  
 Thanks to all of you who have helped me get to this point.


----------



## bettyn

Yes. Hopefully they do this with the next edition of the Oppo. I think the FiiO x5II can be used to full advantage with the new Chord Mojo that has a separate COAX cable available for $75. It's about $599, however.


----------



## ClieOS

bettyn said:


> Yes. Hopefully they do this with the next edition of the Oppo. I think the FiiO x5II can be used to full advantage with the new Chord Mojo that has a separate COAX cable *available for $75*. It's about $599, however.




I made one for myself for $15.


----------



## laksid

Does the smartphone equalizer able to work while connected by Digital input?Not only by minijack?


----------



## Hachiko270296

Can I connect this to my Fiio X5 and use it as a Dac fed into a tube amp?


----------



## ClieOS

laksid said:


> Does the smartphone equalizer able to work while connected by Digital input?Not only by minijack?



Yes.



hachiko270296 said:


> Can I connect this to my Fiio X5 and use it as a Dac fed into a tube amp?



No.


----------



## d marc0

ClieOS mate!

Finally got the HA2 and I'm so glad I went ahead with it. Thanks for answering my follow up questions after reading your review. Good on you.


----------



## Maconi

My setup is currently an Audeze EL-8 + Oppo HA-2. The HA-2 is on Low Gain + Bass Boost (comfortable volume is around 2, max is 5).
  
 I've had my eye on the iDSD Micro, but would I actually see any improvement vs the HA-2 (since I'm barely using half the volume on Low Gain as it is)?
  
 I've had people tell me the Micro would "blow away" the HA-2 but would it when I'm barely even tapping into the HA-2 (sure the Micro has way more power but does that actually result in a sound difference)?


----------



## PetZoundz

Figured I would cross-post this from the Master & Dynamic thread in the headphone forum. The MH40 is great with the Oppo - 

"I could not be happier with my current set-up - iPhone 6s> VOX app> Oppo HA-2> Master & Dynamic MH40. The incredible clarity of the Oppo pairs well with the MH40. Using low gain on the Oppo, never have to go past 3 with the iPhone volume maxed, as Oppo recommends. Even using the 6s with just the MH40s, listening to Apple Music, the headphone is easy to drive. Will not be looking to upgrade anytime soon, although I still listen to my Senn HD650s at home occasionally."


----------



## wdh777

Just got this. It works with my iPhone but not iPad air2 or iPad pro. Is this a known issue? My iPads work with my other dacs. V0lume with my iPads is so quiet at high gain but iPhone is normal. Thanks


----------



## fluidz

wdh777 said:


> Just got this. It works with my iPhone but not iPad air2 or iPad pro. Is this a known issue? My iPads work with my other dacs. V0lume with my iPads is so quiet at high gain but iPhone is normal. Thanks


 
  
 Works fine with my Ipad 4, which is still running Os7.


----------



## myemaildw

what impedance is ha 2? it says 0.5 ohms, is it?


----------



## ClieOS

myemaildw said:


> what impedance is ha 2? it says 0.5 ohms, is it?


 
  
 Yes, the official number for output impedance is 0.5ohm. There is no real way to measure it on the HA-2 due to how the amp section is implemented, but the indirect measurement I did does support the claim.


----------



## karmapolice

I newly purchased the ha-2 and am using it with my grado 325 and iPod and iPhone sources. The clarity and transparency is excellent but seems more forward and less bass than my emmeline Ray Samuels.

Great Black Friday sale so gonna try using this with a hifiman 400s to get a richer sound hopefully


----------



## laksid

Why digital to analog should be so much better than analog to analog?


----------



## ClieOS

laksid said:


> Why digital to analog should be so much better than analog to analog?


 
  
 It is not that digital-to-analog is better than analog-to-analog, but that the digital section (= HA-2's ES9018K2M) of the digital-to-analog setup is better than the digital section (*the DAC inside iPod, iPad, iPhone, etc) of the analog-to-analog setup.


----------



## Focker

wdh777 said:


> Just got this. It works with my iPhone but not iPad air2 or iPad pro. Is this a known issue? My iPads work with my other dacs. V0lume with my iPads is so quiet at high gain but iPhone is normal. Thanks


 

 How are you getting a digital signal from the iPad? Doesn't the 2 have the older connector? I think you need the usb camera  kit or something to pull a digital signal off of that. Or you could just bypass the dac on the oppo and just run the iPad2 analog signal through the amp section of the HA-2. The lightning connector from your  iPhone (assuming it's a 5 or 6) passes a digital signal to the Oppo...but the wider apple pin connector thing doesn't (unless you have the camera adapter). 
  
 Of course, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## zilch0md

A CCK allows you to pull USB digital from an iOS device (using switch position "B" on the HA-2, with a cable going to the USB Micro B connector.)

A Lightning or 30-Pin connector can go straight from an iOS device to the USB A connector on the HA-2, without a CCK (using switch position "A"" on the HA-2.)


----------



## daberti

fluidz said:


> I've been using a ha-2 with an Iphone 6 and Audeo phonak pfe 232 headphones for approx two weeks.
> 
> I find the oppo ha-2 sabre glare quite unpleasant if used in combination the 232's - which are known for their extended treble.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quite what I'm experiencing with PM3. iPhone 6 Plus->HA2->PM3 engaging sometime harsh sibilants which is not properly my ticket.
 If I switch the High gain on things improve noticeably, albeit with a narrowed soundstage and more recessed vocals.
 Almost Always iPhone own volume is set 5 clicks below max.
  
 Sometimes things get so fatiguing that I'm making uo my mind to buy a tube amp to put in between HA2 and PM3.
 On the other hand HA2 it is greatly improving BD T51i and RHA T10i, to no surprise.


----------



## originalsnuffy

karmapolice said:


> I newly purchased the ha-2 and am using it with my grado 325 and iPod and iPhone sources. The clarity and transparency is excellent but seems more forward and less bass than my emmeline Ray Samuels.
> 
> Great Black Friday sale so gonna try using this with a hifiman 400s to get a richer sound hopefully


 

 I am not clear on this.  Is the Black Friday sale for the hifiman 400 or the HA-2?  I would be interested in a sale on the HA-2 if it were to occur.
  
 Anybody have an opinion on hiss with this unit?  Some earlier posts referred to this but since then I have not seen comments along those lines.


----------



## Materialista

I'm a bit of an audio purist and generally run my speaker and head amps flat but I like the sound of the Oppo bass-boost for pop and rock music on my HD800's.


----------



## doniethegreat

Where can i buy this in the Philippines? Thanks.


----------



## zilch0md

doniethegreat said:


> Where can i buy this in the Philippines? Thanks.




You can use this page: https://www.oppodigital.com/OPPO-Offline-OrderForm.aspx

Some people find it is cheaper to order this way, because some of the authorized dealers outside the U.S. have crazy high prices.


----------



## adnanbaig18

How to use my HA2 with my nexus 6p having a USB C port. Please advise on the ports /cables to be used.


----------



## Focker

This will be the last time I say this, cause I dont want to sound like a broken record..but the synergy this thing has with planers....WOW...every time I fire it up with the LCD-X or HE-400i it just amazes me. It's taken the 400i from a bit of a disappointment (to me) and made it one of my favorite headphones. I don't know if I'd pair the HA-2 with a planar that is harder to drive, but if it's one of the models that is relatively efficient, it's truly something to behold. Full-bodied, rich, 3D audio with a nice tight low end. Really, really impressive.


----------



## PixelSquish

adnanbaig18 said:


> How to use my HA2 with my nexus 6p having a USB C port. Please advise on the ports /cables to be used.


 
 i have the oppo coming on monday for my 6P. i am going to try this route:
  
 http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0111LAY0W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## adnanbaig18

pixelsquish said:


> i have the oppo coming on monday for my 6P. i am going to try this route:
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0111LAY0W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00




Do update if this works for you.

Would this work:

http://m.belkin.com/us/p/P-F2CU033/


----------



## bettyn

Have a device similar to yours. Am thinking about the Mojo, but I hate to buy yet another amp and like the sound of the Oppo. Don't know how the Mojo compares with it. Price difference seems like it might be better, but haven't seen (or heard) a comparison of the two.


----------



## zilch0md

focker said:


> This will be the last time I say this, cause I dont want to sound like a broken record..but the synergy this thing has with planers....WOW...every time I fire it up with the LCD-X or HE-400i it just amazes me. It's taken the 400i from a bit of a disappointment (to me) and made it one of my favorite headphones. I don't know if I'd pair the HA-2 with a planar that is harder to drive, but if it's one of the models that is relatively efficient, it's truly something to behold. Full-bodied, rich, 3D audio with a nice tight low end. Really, really impressive.


 
  
 Hey, the HA-2 even does an amazing job with the LCD-2 rev.1 (not to mention the PM-1, PM-3, and HD800.)  I don't have a lot of headphones compared to some people, so I'm not trying to take anyone on a tour of my profile, but the fact is those I've just listed all sound great on the Oppo HA-2.  
  
 The HD800 amazes me the most, because it's incompatible with so many desktop amps that I bought and sold, yet not only do I like the way it sounds with the HA-2, I actually prefer how the HD800 sounds on the HA-2 to how it sounds on the Oppo HA-1 desktop rig, single-ended or balanced out.  The HA-1 is king, however, for the inefficient LCD-2 rev.1. Those two are married for life.
  
 In truth, even though the little HA-2 competes well against his big brother, beating him with the HD800, I can squeeze out noticeably better dynamics, with a only a slight loss of transparency by taking a Line Out from the HA-2 to an iBasso PB2, as shown here:
  

  
 And while I'm throwing the HA-1 under the bus (neglecting to sing its due praises) I'll add that the HA-1's USB receiver is every so slightly grainy compared to the ultra clean USB input of the Oppo HA-2, with every USB source I've tried, including my cleanest - an iPad 3 with CCK > UpTone Audio USB Regen.
  

  
 iDevices for streaming Tidal Hifi, USB from a Sony Walkman for my FLAC collection, or USB from a Win7 laptop for Tidal or FLAC, I frequently switch between sources and headphones with the HA-2 and it always pleases.


----------



## Focker

Very nice!


----------



## daberti

focker said:


> This will be the last time I say this, cause I dont want to sound like a broken record..but the synergy this thing has with planers....WOW...every time I fire it up with the LCD-X or HE-400i it just amazes me. It's taken the 400i from a bit of a disappointment (to me) and made it one of my favorite headphones. I don't know if I'd pair the HA-2 with a planar that is harder to drive, but if it's one of the models that is relatively efficient, it's truly something to behold. Full-bodied, rich, 3D audio with a nice tight low end. Really, really impressive.


 

 I hadn't the chance to listen at LCD-X or HE-400. Planar Magnetic wise  I own the PM-3.
 My setups are:
  
 1)iPhone 6 (today 5 clicks down from max) =>iAudioGate 1.06=>HA2 low gain=>PM3
  
 2)Asus ZenBook Pro UX501 =>JRiver Media Center 21 latest build (DSD setup to Bitstream)=>HA2 to low gain=>PM3
  
 Test tracks are Red Tail Guide (David Elias, Crossing), Rosas Cantina (David Munyon, Purple Cadillacs), The Real House Of Rising Sun (Waylon Jennings, Analog Pearls), Cold Shallow (Ranagri, Fort Of The Hare).
 All Of them In DSD (native for Elias and Ranagri only).
  
 With first setup DOP it is used and mostly after 15 minutes of listening I end being fatigued and with a good tinnitus. HA2 vol. pot set at slightly less than 4.
 With second one DSD is played natively (ASIO) and no tinnitus at all. Perfect sound rendition and pure nirvana. HA2 vol. pot set at 2.5 to get same sound pressure.
  
 So there must be something in setup #1 to be changed, maybe the player (I've Onkyo's own one and Hibiky 3.6 FWIW).
  
 Tips and advices are hotly welcome
  
 Thanks


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone tried to drive a Sennheiser HD650 or Mr Speakers Alpha Dog with the HA-2? If so, how did it go? 

Thanks!


----------



## howdy

daberti said:


> I hadn't the chance to listen at LCD-X or HE-400. Planar Magnetic wise  I own the PM-3.
> My setups are:
> 
> 1)iPhone 6 (today 5 clicks down from max) =>iAudioGate 1.06=>HA2 low gain=>PM3
> ...


 

 I use the Gen 5 cranked all the way up but with the HA2 at 3 max using Tidal HIFI with no ear fatigue, the sound is amazing. what happens if you do the same with source all the way up but the HA2 down? This is going to my PM3 as well.


----------



## shuto77

So my HTC One M8 is giving me trouble again. Now when I connect the phone with the OTG cable, it goes into USB Host Mode, the song plays, but I get no audio. 

I swapped OTG cables, and the issue persisted. 

I switched headphones, same issue. 

When I connect to my computer via the Oppo's micro USB, it works fine. 

I'm afraid my phone's USB port is failing. Could it be anything else?


----------



## Piggy

shuto77 said:


> So my HTC One M8 is giving me trouble again. Now when I connect the phone with the OTG cable, it goes into USB Host Mode, the song plays, but I get no audio.
> 
> I swapped OTG cables, and the issue persisted.
> 
> ...


 
 Go to Developer options and see if the Disable USB audio routing option is accidentally enabled.


----------



## shuto77

piggy said:


> Go to Developer options and see if the Disable USB audio routing option is accidentally enabled.




Thanks for the tip, Piggy, but disable USB routing is NOT enabled. 

I may do a factory reset if the problem persists.


----------



## daberti

howdy said:


> I use the Gen 5 cranked all the way up but with the HA2 at 3 max using Tidal HIFI with no ear fatigue, the sound is amazing. what happens if you do the same with source all the way up but the HA2 down? This is going to my PM3 as well.


 

 Thanks for your reply, first.
 Put source all way up and HA2 at circa 2.5. With iAudioGate the issue remains and FWIW this software with DoP and DSD generates an audible and very annoying click/pop at the end of every track.
 KaiserTone app does NOT generate that click/pop and it has way better audio rendition.
 Later I'll play with HiBiki 3.6 too.
  
 Thanks again 
  
 EDIT as of 12/1/2015
 With both KaiserTone and Hibiki the issue has been solved, so it was iAudioGate the issue.
 I've choosen KT over Hibiki as it offers slightly yet noticeably better audio rendition and integer upsampling (and more functions), ie DSD 2.8->352 and not to 386.
  
 Thanks Howdy


----------



## PixelSquish

adnanbaig18 said:


> Do update if this works for you.
> 
> Would this work:
> 
> http://m.belkin.com/us/p/P-F2CU033/


 
 the adapter i linked did not work. it must not be USB OTG compatible. i think it's safe to assume the cable provided by Oppo is indeed USB OTG compatible, therefore the USB Micro to USB C adapter must be the weak link. please post if you find something that works.


----------



## Piggy

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the tip, Piggy, but disable USB routing is NOT enabled.
> 
> I may do a factory reset if the problem persists.


 
 I use Okkyo HF player with its own driver. After listening to a few album I may watch some online video. The video is playing, but no sound.
  
 Restart the HA2 should solve the problem. If not, restart both the LG G3 and the HA2 should work. After closing the Onkyo HF player, it still holding up the system resources.
  
 I do not know what happen in your case, but looks more like a software issue rather than a hardware one. Factory reset may work.


----------



## SlickSteiner

Hi Guys, I'm also planning to buy a Nexus 6P and have concerns with the USB Type C.
  
 Will an adapter like this work with the included micro USB to micro USB included in the HA-2?
  
 http://amzn.to/1Nlpxc7


----------



## shuto77

slicksteiner said:


> Hi Guys, I'm also planning to buy a Nexus 6P and have concerns with the USB Type C.
> 
> Will an adapter like this work with the included micro USB to micro USB included in the HA-2?
> 
> http://amzn.to/1Nlpxc7




It may work, but it will probably have the Oppo drain your phone's battery. You need a two-way OTG cable, with a USB C on one end and a micro USB on the other. I'm not sure if anyone is making these yet.


----------



## shuto77

piggy said:


> I use Okkyo HF player with its own driver. After listening to a few album I may watch some online video. The video is playing, but no sound.
> 
> Restart the HA2 should solve the problem. If not, restart both the LG G3 and the HA2 should work. After closing the Onkyo HF player, it still holding up the system resources.
> 
> I do not know what happen in your case, but looks more like a software issue rather than a hardware one. Factory reset may work.




Hi, thanks for the information! The system restart seems to have worked. Pretty annoying, but I'm glad it wasn't a USB port issue, as I'm holding off on a big price drop for one of the new LG phones (and break free of contract purgatory with AT&T).


----------



## PixelSquish

this amp/DAC is fantastic. i use it paired with my lh labs geekout V2 to amp out enough to power my HD 600's and it's so clean and beautiful. plenty of headroom
  
 use it as a DAC directly to my Dunu DN2KJ's and it's just as sublime. 
  
 amazing stuff. pairs perfectly with those setups.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

Can anyone confirm if the HA-2 ill work as a DAC for Macbook and/or PC though a USB 3.0 port.. or is it limited to a USB 2.0 port as an external DAC?


----------



## ClieOS

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if the HA-2 ill work as a DAC for Macbook and/or PC though a USB 3.0 port.. or is it limited to a USB 2.0 port as an external DAC?


 
  
 USB3.0 is designed to be backward compatible to all lower USB. If it doesn't work, then it is most likely a driver issue on the PC side and not on HA-2.


----------



## gerelmx1986

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if the HA-2 ill work as a DAC for Macbook and/or PC though a USB 3.0 port.. or is it limited to a USB 2.0 port as an external DAC?


 

 Mine worked with my All USB 3 sony VAIO


----------



## MikeyFresh

clieos said:


> USB3.0 is designed to be backward compatible to all lower USB. If it doesn't work, then it is most likely a driver issue on the PC side and not on HA-2.


 

 +1 on this, there is no good reason why any USB2.0 DAC shouldn't work/be compatible with a computer's USB3.0 ports.
  
 I have the HA-2 working flawlessly through both a Macbook Air's and an HP EliteBook's USB3.0 outputs, no problems at all on either OS X El Capitan, or Windows 7.


----------



## contagion

Apologies if this has been discussed, I searched various places, here included, and have come up empty. 
  
 On the 3 Macs I have access to, running 10.11.1, in the Audio MIDI Setup, I only see option for 16 and 32bit. Should I be seeing 24 also? I had a D1 that showed 16 and 24. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Focker

pixelsquish said:


> this amp/DAC is fantastic. i use it paired with my lh labs geekout V2 to amp out enough to power my HD 600's and it's so clean and beautiful. plenty of headroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Agreed on all counts...one of the best purchases I've ever made...portable technology has really taken a step up


----------



## joshk4

Has anyone with ha 2 tried the chord MOJO, apparently it is a step above this...


----------



## howdy

joshk4 said:


> Has anyone with ha 2 tried the chord MOJO, apparently it is a step above this...


in price it sure is! I had the Mojo for 10 days and I own the HA2 for along time, I myself still prefer the HA2. The Mojo does sound awesome but so does my HA2 setup, especially with the PM3s.


----------



## scarfacegt

Just ordered the ha2.going to use it with ipod touch 6gn ,sony xperia z3,shure se846, audio technica ath msr7, Philips fidelio x2 and fidelio m2bt. I now use an fiio e07k andnes. I hope the oppo ha2 will be Worth the upgrade


----------



## zilch0md

scarfacegt said:


> Just ordered the ha2.going to use it with ipod touch 6gn ,sony xperia z3,shure se846, audio technica ath msr7, Philips fidelio x2 and fidelio m2bt. I now use an fiio e07k andnes. I hope the oppo ha2 will be Worth the upgrade


 
  
 You are in for a lot of fun!  
  
 Get yourself one of these to make the iPod Touch and HA-2 more pocketable that it can be with the OPPO lightning cable:   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY


----------



## goldsmith83

I'm thinking over to purchase this device on oppodigital.com 'cause it's cheaper over there than on any store of my country. Quite cheaper. The issue is the customs charges. Does anyone know if they will help to avoid or lower those import charges? It is undue the price difference between Europe and the United States of the HA-2 ($150USD or over).


----------



## joshk4

howdy said:


> in price it sure is! I had the Mojo for 10 days and I own the HA2 for along time, I myself still prefer the HA2. The Mojo does sound awesome but so does my HA2 setup, especially with the PM3s.




Yeah price is about double. Good to see a differing opinion on the two. Wish there was a place that u can demo. But like you I've found the ha 2 to be really great. Just thinking if MOJO was a noticeable step up, I might get that. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## mtfrankenstein

Anyone using HA 2's DAC with Schiit amp or any amps for your desktop setup?


----------



## NZheadcase

mtfrankenstein said:


> Anyone using HA 2's DAC with Schiit amp or any amps for your desktop setup?


 
  
 If you could elaborate what Schiit amp you are looking to pair it with, and what headphones, that'll help.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

nzheadcase said:


> If you could elaborate what Schiit amp you are looking to pair it with, and what headphones, that'll help.


 
 Hi, I'm thinking about getting Magni 2 Uber or Asgard 2. I have AKG 7xx and I just ordered ZMF Vibro.


----------



## NZheadcase

mtfrankenstein said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about getting Magni 2 Uber or Asgard 2. I have AKG 7xx and I just ordered ZMF Vibro.


 
  
 Nice!
  
 I haven't heard either, though I did own the original Asgard for a time.
  
 I've tried the HA2 as DAC for the Valhalla 2, and the Burson Soloist with good results. Headphones used were LCD 2c and HD800. The HA2 delivers great, actuially much better than the original Bifrost which I currently have. Just note, my Bifrost is non-uber, non- MB. Hopefully I can get it upgraded soon. 
  
 I've no doubt that the HA2 will deliver the goods on either of those amps, with the added benefit of being your main portable rig as well. I will post a pic of how I use it in my setup in a bit.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

nzheadcase said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't heard either, though I did own the original Asgard for a time.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, that's good to hear  Pics would be nice too! thanks for your reply.


----------



## NZheadcase

Using a 3.5 to RCA cable, I route the HA 2 from Line-out to an AV selector box. This is where I route all my sources through. The HA2 is there for convenience when I want to listen without bothering to turn on the Mac Mini.
  
 I could also use the HA2 straight from the Mac Mini, but I sometimes just don't bother, especially if I'm listening to Tidal or Spotify. I do have to say that I need to adjust the volume a little higher on my amps if I use the HA2 as source, but only just a tad. Need a better cable for the HA2 too. Currently, I only use a cable that I had lying around.
  

  
 And when I'm ready to go to work, I just pick up the HA2 and whichever IEM or portable headphone suits.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

nzheadcase said:


> Using a 3.5 to RCA cable, I route the HA 2 from Line-out to an AV selector box. This is where I route all my sources through. The HA2 is there for convenience when I want to listen without bothering to turn on the Mac Mini.
> 
> I could also use the HA2 straight from the Mac Mini, but I sometimes just don't bother, especially if I'm listening to Tidal or Spotify. I do have to say that I need to adjust the volume a little higher on my amps if I use the HA2 as source, but only just a tad. Need a better cable for the HA2 too. Currently, I only use a cable that I had lying around.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for posting the pics, they look great! I'll be using my Macbook as a source at home and for portable, I'm using with iPhone6 Plus.


----------



## scarfacegt

zilch0md said:


> You are in for a lot of fun!
> 
> Get yourself one of these to make the iPod Touch and HA-2 more pocketable that it can be with the OPPO lightning cable:   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY


 
 Tnx for the tip  I`m going to check out that cable


----------



## jonnymooshoo

mikeyfresh said:


> +1 on this, there is no good reason why any USB2.0 DAC shouldn't work/be compatible with a computer's USB3.0 ports.
> 
> I have the HA-2 working flawlessly through both a Macbook Air's and an HP EliteBook's USB3.0 outputs, no problems at all on either OS X El Capitan, or Windows 7.


 
 You say this however I've had first hand experience with the AKJr Review unit not being USB 3.0 Compatible on a Macbook Pro.


----------



## ClieOS

jonnymooshoo said:


> You say this however I've had first hand experience with the AKJr Review unit not being USB 3.0 Compatible on a Macbook Pro.


 
  
 That's mostly because early USB3.0 driver, which is mostly Intel's chipset based, is known to be very buggy when it comes to supporting USB DAC. At some point, they even suggest a workaround by disabling the USB3.0 function (so the port only acts as USB2.0) in BIOS. I do however believe Intel has issued some driver update some time ago and the issue is mostly resolved, though I have not kept track of it.


----------



## MikeyFresh

jonnymooshoo said:


> You say this however I've had first hand experience with the AKJr Review unit not being USB 3.0 Compatible on a Macbook Pro.


 

 I said specifically "there is no good reason why..." because there isn't. The USB3 spec/standard was written with full backwards compatibility mandated, any computer or device that doesn't conform isn't performing to the standard.
  
 I also said it specifically in the context of my own first hand experience (like you did), citing the two computers I used, and can now add a third computer, the HA-2 works flawlessly with my Mac mini's USB 3.0 ports as well.
  
 What I dd not say was that it will always work in every instance/equipment combination (but again, it should if everything is performing to spec).
  
 I've also had no problems at all with the USB 3.0 ports on all three of my computers working with the following USB 2.0 DACs:
  
 Musical Fidelity V-DAC II
 ADL Stride
 Resonessence Labs Herus
 LH Labs GO1000
 LH Labs GO100 IEM
 LH Labs Pulse SFi


----------



## MikeyFresh

clieos said:


> That's mostly because early USB3.0 driver, which is mostly Intel's chipset based, is known to be very buggy when it comes to supporting USB DAC. At some point, they even suggest a workaround by disabling the USB3.0 function (so the port only acts as USB2.0) in BIOS. I do however believe Intel has issued some driver update some time ago and the issue is mostly resolved, though I have not kept track of it.


 

 Also quite possible that AKJr review unit had a bad port, or a bad cable, or bad/buggy firmware of it's own.


----------



## scarfacegt

Whats the best settings/cable to get the most out of the ha-2 when using it with ipod or mobile device? I have ipod 6 gn,and a sony z3 wich i have some high rez music on.Using tidal on both ipod and phone with HIFI settings.


----------



## ClieOS

scarfacegt said:


> Whats the best settings/cable to get the most out of the ha-2 when using it with ipod or mobile device? I have ipod 6 gn,and a sony z3 wich i have some high rez music on.Using tidal on both ipod and phone with HIFI settings.


 
  
 You don't need any extra cable for iPod 6G or Xperia Z3, just use the stock cables included with the HA-2.


----------



## scarfacegt

Ok.So i get all the cables i need.Thats good    Have anybody here tried it with shure se846.On my sony z3 phone i got no hizzes or noises.But when i uses the fiio e07k i got a lot of noise/hizz.
  
 Any recomended settings on th ha-2 when using it with shure 846 ( 9 ohm if im not wrong),and when using it philips fidelio x2/audio technica ath msr7?


----------



## scarfacegt

ps: How is it to have it in your pocket with your phone?   When i use the fiio e07k and phone together in my pocket,the cable (the otg cable beetwen mobile and fiio) tends to fall out all the time.Very irritating


----------



## NZheadcase

scarfacegt said:


> ps: How is it to have it in your pocket with your phone?   When i use the fiio e07k and phone together in my pocket,the cable (the otg cable beetwen mobile and fiio) tends to fall out all the time.Very irritating


 
  
 If you have big pockets and baggy jeans/cargo pants, it could work. Jacket pocket will work as well. Skinny jeans - forget it.


----------



## ClieOS

scarfacegt said:


> Ok.So i get all the cables i need.Thats good    Have anybody here tried it with shure se846.On my sony z3 phone i got no hizzes or noises.But when i uses the fiio e07k i got a lot of noise/hizz.
> 
> Any recomended settings on th ha-2 when using it with shure 846 ( 9 ohm if im not wrong),and when using it philips fidelio x2/audio technica ath msr7?


 
  
 On low gain, you should be fine with SE846. HA-2 has a rather dark background that doesn't pick up much noise.
  


scarfacegt said:


> ps: How is it to have it in your pocket with your phone?   When i use the fiio e07k and phone together in my pocket,the cable (the otg cable beetwen mobile and fiio) tends to fall out all the time.Very irritating


 
  
 In that case, you might want to consider getting an extra right angled OTG cable as the stock cable isn't pocket friendly. I used this.
  
 The better solution is to get a waist pouch


----------



## goldsmith83

Is it sure that you can buy the HA-2 from Europe on oppodigital.com? When I try to fulfill the order I run into that they ship only to Canada, United States and Mexico.


----------



## tienbasse

goldsmith83 said:


> Is it sure that you can buy the HA-2 from Europe on oppodigital.com? When I try to fulfill the order I run into that they ship only to Canada, United States and Mexico.


 

 You could some time ago, but you would have to pay shipment to the US for any repair under warranty.
 It seems you can't anymore, which is less hassle for them.
  
 In Europe, you have to buy through a distributor for the "modest" price of 399 Euros (or 259£ in the UK). Which is almost 50% more than in the US.
  
 Basically EU citizens are just good enough to be ripped off for most electronic goodies...


----------



## JMO1

goldsmith83 said:


> Is it sure that you can buy the HA-2 from Europe on oppodigital.com? When I try to fulfill the order I run into that they ship only to Canada, United States and Mexico.




I ordered it from ebay. $299 + shipping. I live in Norway.


----------



## goldsmith83

tienbasse said:


> You could some time ago, but you would have to pay shipment to the US for any repair under warranty.
> It seems you can't anymore, which is less hassle for them.
> 
> In Europe, you have to buy through a distributor for the "modest" price of 399 Euros (or 259£ in the UK). Which is almost 50% more than in the US.
> ...


 
 That's why I want to order mine directly from the manufacturer in USA. I reckon that the Europe price is the USA manufacturer retail price plus the customs charges.


jmo1 said:


> I ordered it from ebay. $299 + shipping. I live in Norway.


 
 Have you received your order already? You'll have to pay import charges for sure.


----------



## shuto77

clieos said:


> On low gain, you should be fine with SE846. HA-2 has a rather dark background that doesn't pick up much noise.
> 
> 
> In that case, you might want to consider getting an extra right angled OTG cable as the stock cable isn't pocket friendly. I used this.
> ...




We call them "fanny packs" in the US, and they're never a good idea unless you're worried about getting robbed.


----------



## JMO1

goldsmith83 said:


> That's why I want to order mine directly from the manufacturer in USA. I reckon that the Europe price is the USA manufacturer retail price plus the customs charges.
> Have you received your order already? You'll have to pay import charges for sure.




Not when the package reads usb sound card and $25 value


----------



## lukeksy

Hello,
  
 I recently bought the oppo ha-2 to pair with my Shure SE846.
  
 The problem is I hear a hiss when plugin it to the Headphone line-out... It is quite unpleasant 
  
 On the contrary when I plug me SE846 to the "Line-Out" jack output, the hiss disappear... But is it OK to plug it to the "Line-out" jack instlead of the "Headphone" jack ?
  
 Thanks for the answer,


----------



## Doralikesmath

Not sure if this is asked already, but can anyone tell me if the HA-2 is powerful enough to drive the Sennheiser HD700? Thanks.


----------



## ozzymo

Yes, I drive the HD700s with the HA-2 and it powers them quite well.  Oppo actually recommends headphones in the range of 16-300 Ohms and the HD700s are 150 Ohms. For 150 Ohms, I would put the HA-2 on high gain.  And since the HD700s can be described as maybe lacking a little in bass presence, they are one of the headphones that can actually benefit from using the bass boost switch.  Most of the time I never use the bass boost; but it sounds quite good when used with the HD700s.


----------



## Doralikesmath

Thank you a lot for the response. My Sony NWZ A17's having a hard time driving the HD700, but they do sound great together, so I'm thinking whether to get the HA-2 or spend the money for an amp only. Decision...


----------



## goldsmith83

jmo1 said:


> Not when the package reads usb sound card and $25 value


 
 It's a pity that I can't buy on ebay. They banned me for alleged violation of their terms of use. They don't allow me to sell or even to buy. That dealer which you've bought your HA-2, doesn't also sell outside ebay?
 I wonder wether oppodigital.com would also accept to put a $25 value on the package.


----------



## zilch0md

doralikesmath said:


> Thank you a lot for the response. My Sony NWZ A17's having a hard time driving the HD700, but they do sound great together, so I'm thinking whether to get the HA-2 or spend the money for an amp only. Decision...


 
  
 Sony NWZ-A17 > right-angle USB emulation cable (digital output) > Oppo HA-2 > HD800 is awesome, so I should think the HD700 would be happy there, as well.


----------



## Stereolab42

Boy I'm glad I just bought this. SQ out of my Note 4 through the HA-2 using Neutron destroys the FiiO E18 -- when I can even get the E18 to work anymore, which it does for only about 15 seconds before crashing the phone. Nothing beats a good Sabre DAC at a reasonable price.


----------



## shuto77

stereolab42 said:


> Boy I'm glad I just bought this. SQ out of my Note 4 through the HA-2 using Neutron destroys the FiiO E18 -- when I can even get the E18 to work anymore, which it does for only about 15 seconds before crashing the phone. Nothing beats a good Sabre DAC at a reasonable price.




If your phone is crashing, you can try enabling "High Performance" mode in the Developer's mode. This unleashed my HTC One M8's potential, but it drains the battery.


----------



## scarfacegt

My ha-2 arrived two days ago,and first impression is very good.I`m not an audiophil technic guy,so not very good at describing sound.But i feel that the oppo gives the power that the headphones needs to open themself.Gives life to the music. So very glad i bought this amp/dac.I also think that my audio technica ath msr7,wich is known to be a little on the bright side,got a littlebit warmer soundind


----------



## scarfacegt

Ps: I still got a little bit hizz on my shure se8546.But it was worser on the fiio e07k andes.


----------



## oldmate

Just for fun today I paired the original X3 with the HA-2 and T51P's. I had nearly forgotten what a great line out the X3 classic has + I wanted to see how just the amp sounded in the Oppo. Conclusion - outstanding.


----------



## shuto77

scarfacegt said:


> My ha-2 arrived two days ago,and first impression is very good.I`m not an audiophil technic guy,so not very good at describing sound.But i feel that the oppo gives the power that the headphones needs to open themself.Gives life to the music. So very glad i bought this amp/dac.I also think that my audio technica ath msr7,wich is known to be a little on the bright side,got a littlebit warmer soundind




Glad to hear it's a good pairing. I was interested in the MSR7, was concerned it was too bright. 

Can you try out the HA-2's bass boost and let us know if it has any effect on the mids and treble?


----------



## Doralikesmath

Just pulled the trigger and can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## jermy4

shuto77 said:


> Glad to hear it's a good pairing. I was interested in the MSR7, was concerned it was too bright.
> 
> Can you try out the HA-2's bass boost and let us know if it has any effect on the mids and treble?


 

 I'm listening to this combo right now and the bass boost doesn't seem to change the mids or highs much if at all, I don't think bass boost is really needed on the MSR7s though because the bass is already pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these stack up against the Chord Mojo? Right now im torn between the two.


----------



## shuto77

jermy4 said:


> I'm listening to this combo right now and the bass boost doesn't seem to change the mids or highs much if at all, I don't think bass boost is really needed on the MSR7s though because the bass is already pretty good in my opinion.




Ok, thank you.


----------



## scarfacegt

Tried the bass boost, but didnt like the sound.it sounds to warm and bassy .The msr7 have an very clean,tight,punchy and realistic bass.the headphones sounds a little cold and Bright.But the ha-2 helped the msr7 to sound a little warmer.


----------



## zilch0md

Yes, in my opinion, using the HD800, which many people would say is lacking in bass, but which I find to be almost perfectly neutral except for a bit of a 7kHz spike, I find the HA-2's *Bass+* feature to reach too far up into the low mids.  I think the Bass+ could have done wonders for the HD800 if it had stayed clear of the mids or even if it was just less aggressive overall.


----------



## TheChillburger

I like the bass boost for some headphones, but I use it very sparingly.


----------



## Hapster

Can anyone compare the noise floor and general sound to the V-moda vamp verza?

There's definitely some hiss from my vamp on my Dunu Dn-2kj because they're only 8ohms.


----------



## scarfacegt

What should the volume be on an ipod touch or mobile,when using them with ha-2 for best sound? On max volume? Or a little lower?


----------



## mtfrankenstein

scarfacegt said:


> What should the volume be on an ipod touch or mobile,when using them with ha-2 for best sound? On max volume? Or a little lower?


 
 I keep mine one on max and about 2 on 3 on HA-2 depending what headphones i'm using.


----------



## lltfdaniel

Pulled the trigger on these as well.


----------



## shuto77

scarfacegt said:


> What should the volume be on an ipod touch or mobile,when using them with ha-2 for best sound? On max volume? Or a little lower?




The rule of thumb I've always heard is to have the max volume on the source device, then just tweak the dac/amp accordingly for the best results.


----------



## lltfdaniel

Well ha 2 arrived.
  
 So far so good they seem to have transform the way they sound in a big way using them with oppo pm 3.
  
 Sounds much more life like.


----------



## TJ Max

The HA-2 should arrive tomorrow for me. I read great thing about it, and I look forward to replacing my E18, and testing my BeyerdynamicT5p.


----------



## lltfdaniel

Just remember if you use ha 2 with your pc (windows) you need this driver.
  
 http://download.oppodigital.com/HA1/OPPO_USB_Audio_Dac_Driver_release_ver2.24_build16.zip


----------



## Mojo777

Got mine yesterday. What a great little amp! Pairing with the X is superb for a portable setup. Exactly what I wanted and not being tethered to my home office where my gear sits is such a delight. 

Now I think I want a nice iem for travel....


----------



## Focker

mojo777 said:


> Got mine yesterday. What a great little amp! Pairing with the X is superb for a portable setup. Exactly what I wanted and not being tethered to my home office where my gear sits is such a delight.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I want a nice iem for travel....



 


Heck yeah...it sounds fantastic with the X. Nice rig bro


----------



## Mojo777

thanks! really digging it.
  
 Kamasi Washington's "The Epic" sounds so amazing with this combo


----------



## lltfdaniel

Sounds better on high gain i think.
  
 Gives oompf into opening these headphones.
  
 wow @ ha 2 on high gain sounds sublime.
  
 Giveing the juice/life is what it needed in the first place, thx to high gain it now has the juice/life.
  
 Transformed the way they sounded.
  
 Low gain was alright thought it couldn't improve so and then changed to high and they really sing with its clarity and the like real improvement over low gain
  
 Don't think my other amps could do what this does on high gain setting but haven't tested so bleh.


----------



## TJ Max

mojo777 said:


> thanks! really digging it.
> 
> Kamasi Washington's "The Epic" sounds so amazing with this combo


 
  
  
 How interesting that you heard an improvement for that album. "The Epic". I didn't think the sound quality was good at all. hmm
 I just got my HA-2 yesterday and haven't spent much time with it, but I did play some of Andreas Vollenweider's "Air". I think it sounded really good, may be a little more definition than the Fiio E18 but not in a big way. The gain and bass boost are better implemented in the HA -2, but I missed the plackback buttons on the E18. Both are solidly built though. Now I have to go and listen to The Epic again because of what Mojo777 said.


----------



## craigol

Hi, my Ha-2 arrives tomorrow and I want the best possible set up, I already have B&W P7 which I'm very happy with, using iPhone 6, I've downloaded Onkyo HF player but not sure on the best settings for playing Flac's
Help needed


----------



## shuto77

craigol said:


> Hi, my Ha-2 arrives tomorrow and I want the best possible set up, I already have B&W P7 which I'm very happy with, using iPhone 6, I've downloaded Onkyo HF player but not sure on the best settings for playing Flac's
> Help needed




I haven't used Onkyo's player, but I would suggest the following:
1) Turn off the bass boost on warmer phones like the P7.
2) Use a flat eq setting to establish a baseline of how the devices play together. 
3) Even though the P7 is easy to drive, try out the low- and high-gain settings. Some people have been very happy with the high gain, even on sensitive headphones. Just be careful on the volume. 
4) The Oppo's neutral nature should pair well with the warm P7 and tighten up the bass response a bit.


----------



## JMO1

I got my Oppo HA-2 5 days ago. Ordered it directly from Hong Kong, and only 11 days to ship to Norway. That is pretty good! I must say - even though I am not an audiophile with extreme capabilities to hear improvements in different USB-cables, nordost cables etc, that little amp/dac really improved my listening experience with my Bowers & Wilkins P7 headset. The low's are now more tight, mids are more pronounced, and I can lower the overall volume and still get the punch I love. It also sounds a lot "bigger" if you know what I mean. Like the instruments are more spaced out somehow.
  
 Works really well as a external DAC for my PC as well - just download the drivers from the Oppo website. Flawless installation on Win 10 64bit.
  
 I can really recommend the HA-2, because when even I can hear such a noticeable difference from my stock iPhone 6 plus, an audiophile must love it!
  
 Here is a picture: http://bildr.no/view/emVkdGxq
  
 Edit: Fourplay's album "Fourplay" from 1991! Omg - it's a world of difference with the HA-2. Amazing sound on that album - even with apple music!


----------



## scarfacegt

How much did you pay totalt? Toll/tax,delivery? I bought from coolshop (norwegian site) in denmark.3995 nok totall from denmark to Bergen, Norways.Free delivery. But tought it was still expensive. 468 dollars.


----------



## lltfdaniel

Mine came from amazon uk @ *£259.00 GBP/$​**385.93* *USD/3376.35 Norwegian Krone*


----------



## JMO1

.


----------



## JMO1

scarfacegt said:


> How much did you pay totalt? Toll/tax,delivery? I bought from coolshop (norwegian site) in denmark.3995 nok totall from denmark to Bergen, Norways.Free delivery. But tought it was still expensive. 468 dollars.




$299 + $35 in shipping from a trusted ebay seller

And package was marked with $25 usb sound card, so no toll / fee


----------



## shuto77

Glad everyone is enjoying their Oppos. What phones (mobiles/handys, etc.) is everyone using, and which headphones? 

I love the device, but it's unfortunately a little dodgy with some Android phones, such as my HTC One M8.


----------



## lithrai

I use mine with Sony Xperia Z3 and Alclair RSM Quad. To my ears it sounds best with high gain. Like music has more dynamics. Don't understand it.


----------



## oldmate

shuto77 said:


> Glad everyone is enjoying their Oppos. What phones (mobiles/handys, etc.) is everyone using, and which headphones?
> 
> I love the device, but it's unfortunately a little dodgy with some Android phones, such as my HTC One M8.


 
 Could you tell me what issues you are having with your One M8 as I think I might have the solution for ya.


----------



## robvagyok

jmo1 said:


> $299 + $35 in shipping from a trusted ebay seller
> 
> And package was marked with $25 usb sound card, so no toll / fee


 
 link please


----------



## JMO1

robvagyok said:


> link please



http://m.ebay.com/itm/OPPO-HA-2-ES9018-K2M-DAC-Chip-USB-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Apple-Android-PC-Mac-/381244619333?nav=SEARCH

Seller is called "BigBargainOnline" 

He even threw in a genuine leather holster for it for no cost extra. Branded Oppo - same leather as wrapped around the unit. 

I was worried about buying it from ebay because of fake products, but this seller is legit. 

One thing though - because it is from China, the charger plug will not fit in eu, so you will need an adapter for that. No biggie, but worth mentioning


----------



## robvagyok

any of you guys heard the ADL X1? how does that compare to the Oppo Ha-2? (let's take out of the discussion that the Oppo looks 10000x cooler, and just focus on the sound)


----------



## JMO1

robvagyok said:


> any of you guys heard the ADL X1? how does that compare to the Oppo Ha-2? (let's take out of the discussion that the Oppo looks 10000x cooler, and just focus on the sound)


 
  
 Never heard of the ADL X1 actually. i think the design was awesome on that as well!


----------



## lltfdaniel

Sounds better on 32 bit rather than 24 or 16 bit.
  
 Mine is only 32/192khz .
  
 Music comes alive better definition sounds better really, goes well with high gain setting.
  
 Mainly a bigger audio extension into the audio window that's all.


----------



## Hapster

Hows the noise floor on ultra sensitivie IEMs? (8 ohms)


----------



## shuto77

oldmate said:


> Could you tell me what issues you are having with your One M8 as I think I might have the solution for ya.




The issue is that sometimes the phone recognizes the Oppo, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm using that very nice short right-angle cable from eBay that everyone loves. 

I'm running Android 5.0.2. 

The unit used to pop and crackle, but that was resolved when I started putting the phone into "High Performance Mode."


----------



## oldmate

shuto77 said:


> The issue is that sometimes the phone recognizes the Oppo, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm using that very nice short right-angle cable from eBay that everyone loves.
> 
> I'm running Android 5.0.2.
> 
> The unit used to pop and crackle, but that was resolved when I started putting the phone into "High Performance Mode."


 
 Oh, I think we may have crossed paths before re the "high performance mode" as that was going to be my suggestion. I always turn my oppo on 1st then the phone and have had no issues. Mind you I mainly use my old Galaxy S3 when paired with the oppo.
  
 Edit: I would suggest you head on over to XDA Forums and ask there;
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8


----------



## shuto77

oldmate said:


> Oh, I think we may have crossed paths before re the "high performance mode" as that was going to be my suggestion. I always turn my oppo on 1st then the phone and have had no issues. Mind you I mainly use my old Galaxy S3 when paired with the oppo.
> 
> Edit: I would suggest you head on over to XDA Forums and ask there;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8




Yes, high performance mode fixed one of the issues, so I'm thankful for your input. 

I'll check out the Android forum; thanks for the suggestion. This will be helpful for when I purchase an Android tablet. I expect I'll have to do just as much research to ensure the devices work seamlessly.


----------



## Hapster

shuto77 said:


> The issue is that sometimes the phone recognizes the Oppo, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm using that very nice short right-angle cable from eBay that everyone loves.
> 
> I'm running Android 5.0.2.
> 
> The unit used to pop and crackle, but that was resolved when I started putting the phone into "High Performance Mode."




Link to cable?


----------



## shuto77

Hi, this cable came highly recommended, and I don't think it's the weak link in the chain, since I also have this issue with the stock cable. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?rmvSB=true&ul_


----------



## TenNix

Just received my HA-2, thanks Amazon Logistic for keeping their promise despite many bad comments bout them (I was extremely worried lol).
  
 Paired up with RHA-MA750i IEM, I'm surprised how different the same source and same pair of earphone can sound with without DAC/AMP. As this is my first DAC/AMP, I would say I'm rather pleased, and know why people can fork out such an amount for DAC/AMP. (My most expensive headphone being the NAD HP50, which is cheaper than the HA-2).
  
 After some time of plugging in and plugging out my earphone from HA-2 to Mac and Mac to HA-2, I came with this first impression.
 Soundstage is noticeably bigger, more of a 3 dimensional soundstage (depth, width, height) than just width and height without depth. Chester's vocal in Linkin Park's In The End sound further.
  
 I notice better detail processing through the HA-2 too. In short, the sound is more 'open' now.
  
 Will try it with my HP50 soon. 
  
 Overall I am very satisfied with this product. Like what I was told, without DAC/AMP, there are layers of blankets and sheets around a set of speaker, and a DAC/AMP do help removing the layers in between, result in a cleaner sound.


----------



## shuto77

tennix said:


> Just received my HA-2, thanks Amazon Logistic for keeping their promise despite many bad comments bout them (I was extremely worried lol).
> 
> Paired up with RHA-MA750i IEM, I'm surprised how different the same source and same pair of earphone can sound with without DAC/AMP. As this is my first DAC/AMP, I would say I'm rather pleased, and know why people can fork out such an amount for DAC/AMP. (My most expensive headphone being the NAD HP50, which is cheaper than the HA-2).
> 
> ...




Hey, buddy, I'm glad you got this product. I think it's important to "see what all the fuss is about" regarding source and amping. I use it with my Fidelio X2s and NAD Viso HP50. 

To some people, it's not worth the trouble; to others, it totally is. You won't know till you try for yourself. 

I suggest getting acclimated to your MA750 and HP50 out of the Oppo. Also, try the bass boost with the HP50. I imagine the MA750 will be boomy and muddy, but ut might give the HP50 that extra thump you were looking for. 

Keep us in the loop!


----------



## karmapolice

Anyone compare ha-2 to chord mojo amp?


----------



## joshk4

karmapolice said:


> Anyone compare ha-2 to chord mojo amp?




Chord MOJO blows ha 2 out of the water, no comparison.


----------



## shuto77

joshk4 said:


> Chord MOJO blows ha 2 out of the water, no comparison.




The Chord should darn well better be, at double the price. When you're talking about items in different price brackets, I think the value quotient is vital. 

The question isn't whether the MOJO is better, but is it 2X/$300 better? 

I know @howdy had both, and kept the Oppo.


----------



## howdy

The mojo does not blow the HA2 out of the water specially for double the price is it better in sound I think so but it has a different sound sig. I will never sell my HA2 I love this thing it's simple and awesome and it works! Now would I buy the Mojo, he'll yeah. I wish it hooked to Apple without a CCK. I more then likely will buy the Mojo cuz it sounds frikin amazing with my CIEMs.


----------



## joshk4

shuto77 said:


> The Chord should darn well better be, at double the price. When you're talking about items in different price brackets, I think the value quotient is vital.
> 
> The question isn't whether the MOJO is better, but is it 2X/$300 better?
> 
> I know @howdy had both, and kept the Oppo.




Yes it is 2x/$300 better easily. Plus I stand by it blows ha 2 out of the water. Really should not be compared.


----------



## TenNix

shuto77 said:


> Hey, buddy, I'm glad you got this product. I think it's important to "see what all the fuss is about" regarding source and amping. I use it with my Fidelio X2s and NAD Viso HP50.
> 
> To some people, it's not worth the trouble; to others, it totally is. You won't know till you try for yourself.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, my gf is not supportive at all, she thinks all my gears are a waste of money :/
  
 I can't wait to try it on my HP50 too, but I can only get it on Wednesday as it is with my friend right now. Boy I'm so excited, and I can picture this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I get it back.
  
 Yeah, the MA750, I would say is bassy to begin with, sounded muddy as predicted with the Bass+, not exactly muffled, but just not my taste. 
  
 The HA-2 is slightly expensive here in UK, retailing at £260, while the Chord Mojo is fairly priced at £400. The price gap between them is not as huge as it is in US. My gear is not up to par for the Mojo though.
  
 Edit: A/B btwn Bass+ on and off, the off position sounded empty after I return from on position. Btw, I do find myself prefer the Bass+ sometimes (say EDM, not all, but some that is not so rich in details), well, it's a handy switch.


----------



## thamasha69

Can anyone confirm whether the HA-2 is compatible with the OnePlus X? I've just seen random info regarding Oxygen OS and USB OTG for audio being hit or miss.


----------



## oldmate

thamasha69 said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the HA-2 is compatible with the OnePlus X? I've just seen random info regarding Oxygen OS and USB OTG for audio being hit or miss.


 
 https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/please-enable-usb-host-support.413504/#post-14143036
  
 According to this thread you need a powered hub however if you use the Oppo OTG Cable you might not. That's the best I have - sorry.
  
 Anybody else know??


----------



## thamasha69

oldmate said:


> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/please-enable-usb-host-support.413504/#post-14143036
> 
> According to this thread you need a powered hub however if you use the Oppo OTG Cable you might not. That's the best I have - sorry.
> 
> Anybody else??




Ah thank you for the reply. Assuming it worked, would certain 3rd party apps (ie Tidal and Spotify) work? Or would UAPP be required? Sorry, I'm an Android noob having used iOS since 2009- on the fence about making a switch.


----------



## shuto77

Which Android phones are people using as a transport for the HA-2?
  
 I'm cross-posting my question from the Android thread:
 Does the Galaxy S4 play nicely with the HA-2? I would use it the same way iOS people use iPods and old iPhones.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## oldmate

thamasha69 said:


> Ah thank you for the reply. Assuming it worked, would certain 3rd party apps (ie Tidal and Spotify) work? Or would UAPP be required? Sorry, I'm an Android noob having used iOS since 2009- on the fence about making a switch.


 
 Well if your an iOS user and I'm assuming iPhone here that also works with the Oppo HA-2 ( 5 or later ) so you don't need to purchase an Android device at all. If your comfortable with iOS and your device is one of the later models with the lightning port you don't need to switch to Android unless you want to.


----------



## oldmate

shuto77 said:


> Which Android phones are people using as a transport for the HA-2?
> 
> I'm cross-posting my question from the Android thread:
> Does the Galaxy S4 play nicely with the HA-2? I would use it the same way iOS people use iPods and old iPhones.
> ...


 
 According to others here the S4 plays nicely with the HA-2.


----------



## thamasha69

oldmate said:


> Well if your an iOS user and I'm assuming iPhone here that also works with the Oppo HA-2 ( 5 or later ) so you don't need to purchase an Android device at all. If your comfortable with iOS and your device is one of the later models with the lightning port you don't need to switch to Android unless you want to.




Yeah I probably won't make the switch, but was intrigued by the aesthetics of the OPX which initially captured my interest. Using iPhone 5S currently which sounds great. I may upgrade to 6S and purchase an HA-2 as I didn't enjoy the sound out of the 6S as much as the 5S.


----------



## dennistdk

I've seen people mention firmware upgrades to the HA-2 several times, but on Oppo's own website no firmwares are available. 
 Is it worth updating the firmware? - and can it actually be downloaded from an "official" site?


----------



## carcarcar

http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Support.aspx


----------



## stilleh

dennistdk said:


> I've seen people mention firmware upgrades to the HA-2 several times, but on Oppo's own website no firmwares are available.
> Is it worth updating the firmware? - and can it actually be downloaded from an "official" site?


 
 I´ve been on the 6.76 firmware for about a month. It works better for me when using it a desktop amp as it´s connects better to windows 10 and my Macbook Pro. 6.74 was giving me issues at times on my windows machine (dunno why really).
  
 I can´t say anything about audio quality. I find it incredibly hard to A-B hardware firmwares as the process takes to long compared to switching iems to A-B for example. 
  
 That being said, 6-76 gives me no issues whatsoveer so I guess it´s a good update then


----------



## dennistdk

Thanks.
  
 I've been looking at the Oppo's uk website and here it says nothing about new firmware for the HA-2, but I found it on the .com site.
  
 My HA-2 is apparently already at 6.76 (which must be an "older" firmware as my unit isn't exactly new, however their website says the release date is November 9th 2015). Using it on a Mac / iPhone so haven't had any Windows problems. 
  
 Only issue I have is that if no sound is output for a few minutes it looses connection (like it suspends). This is really annoying on the iPhone as music will start playing through the phone's speaker instead of the HA-2 (and with CIEM's it takes a while to notice as it's hard to hear - well for me, not for everyone else).


----------



## TenNix

dennistdk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've been looking at the Oppo's uk website and here it says nothing about new firmware for the HA-2, but I found it on the .com site.
> 
> ...




If you're talking not the connection loss thing, you're not alone. I would definitely reconnect the lightning cable if I left it for a while, but I do not know how long is long enough for it to disconnect. So... My phone speaker volume is always off though, to prevent awkward situation.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

dennistdk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've been looking at the Oppo's uk website and here it says nothing about new firmware for the HA-2, but I found it on the .com site.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey dennistdk,
  
 There's a workaround for that problem. Someone posted the same issue a while ago, and please see the response from HasturTheYellow (Oppo's sponsor) below:
  


stevenz said:


> Has anyone come across a way of stopping the iPod 5G (and I assume the iPhone 5) from disconnecting from the HA-2 after half an hour or so of inactivity necessitating unplugging & replugging the cable to get it to redetect the DAC? As long as music stays playing it's fine.


 
  
 You will need to set the HA-2 into charge mode by pressing and holding the BATTERY button until the battery charge LED goes BLUE. This will force the Apple device to keep the USB output active at the expense of battery life as the HA-2 will now be actively charging your Apple device.


----------



## dennistdk

Ok. Thanks! Will try that. Probably not the optimal workaround. Wonder if it's iOS shutting down the connection to the Oppo or the other way around. Anybody know if it's an issue with other dacs?


----------



## howdy

If I pause the music for awhile and it disconnects I always by habit turn the HA2 off and back on wait like 3 seconds then all is good again.


----------



## andrewkennedy

I am UK based, and cannot for the life of me find a short high end USB OTG cable to use this with my Sony Z5 phone. 
Can anyone point me in any Direction? I'd settle for a decent quality out of country site and just pay for postage. 

But ideally UK based would be great. 

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## PhilW

andrewkennedy said:


> I am UK based, and cannot for the life of me find a short high end USB OTG cable to use this with my Sony Z5 phone.
> Can anyone point me in any Direction? I'd settle for a decent quality out of country site and just pay for postage.
> 
> But ideally UK based would be great.
> ...


 Vertere DFi OTG cable. 0.25m available at www.custom-cable.co.uk

Regards


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## andrewkennedy

Great options, thank you both for your time in replying it's appreciated! 

Was after something a few inches long ideally. So maybe the Polish company could help.


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/12/potafesu-2015-japan-only-units-from-jh-audio-oppo-digital/


----------



## fluidz

Just combined my Ha-2 with Fidelio X2's and it has good synergy with gain set to high


----------



## Hapster

My oppo started makkng terrible crackling noises, while plugged intto my phone. Anyone else with this issue?

Edit: it's the cable


----------



## cmacsocial

Just bought the Oppo PM-3 headphones. I'm running them off a FiiO E12A...has anyone compared the E12A to the HA-2? Very interested!


----------



## shuto77

hapster said:


> My oppo started makkng terrible crackling noises, while plugged intto my phone. Anyone else with this issue?
> 
> Edit: it's the cable




I had the same issue using my HTC One M8. In my instance, it wasn't the cable, but that the phone needed to be in" high performance" mode, accessed in the developers' menu. Try that if the problem recurs.


----------



## dman127

Just ordered a pair of PM-3's to go along with my new AK JR. Previous setup was my iPod paired with M50's. My question is the HA -2 (or any similar portable amp) add anything or or am I good with the AK JR as the DAC?


----------



## fluidz

cmacsocial said:


> Just bought the Oppo PM-3 headphones. I'm running them off a FiiO E12A...has anyone compared the E12A to the HA-2? Very interested!


 
  
 The Ha-2 has its own Sabre Dac so will have its own sound signature.  You can't really compare the two unless you run the Ha-2 in amp only mode.


----------



## cmacsocial

fluidz said:


> The Ha-2 has its own Sabre Dac so will have its own sound signature.  You can't really compare the two unless you run the Ha-2 in amp only mode.


 
 So the E12A is just an amp, while the HA-2 is an amp+DAC...OK. I only listen from my X5II, not from a PC.
  
 What does adding the DAC do (how does sound signature change with a DAC)? Trying to justify the HA-2 at twice the price. Wondering how sound signature differs between HA-2 and E12A, because one gripe is I hear background hiss at high-volume on L gain.
  
 THANKS.


----------



## divefroggy

dman127 said:


> Just ordered a pair of PM-3's to go along with my new AK JR. Previous setup was my iPod paired with M50's. My question is the HA -2 (or any similar portable amp) add anything or or am I good with the AK JR as the DAC?


 

 PM-3 goes very well with HA-2. So its a good pair for the 3 of them IMHO. Do note that you'll be using only the AMP section of the HA-2 when pairing with the AK Jr. 
  
 Of cos, if you wanna pair it with a phone or computer, you can use both the DAC/AMP section of the HA-2
  
 HA-2 does add more grunt and amplify your music. SQ is nearly flat when you off the bass+, but when its activated, it good too. I personally like the sound it produced together with my Jr. as well. 
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## goldsmith83

zilch0md said:


> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/12/potafesu-2015-japan-only-units-from-jh-audio-oppo-digital/


 
 Where can those who live in Europe buy this online?


----------



## dman127

divefroggy said:


> PM-3 goes very well with HA-2. So its a good pair for the 3 of them IMHO. Do note that you'll be using only the AMP section of the HA-2 when pairing with the AK Jr.
> 
> Of cos, if you wanna pair it with a phone or computer, you can use both the DAC/AMP section of the HA-2
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Divefroggy - this does help. Happy New Year!


----------



## zilch0md

goldsmith83 said:


> Where can those who live in Europe buy this online?


 
  
 I recommend you contact _Oppo Digital Japan_, directly, and see if they can make it happen.
  
 Here is their Google-translated (to English) contact page:
  
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.oppodigital.jp%2F
  
 You can specify a different language at the top of the translated page.
  
 Good luck and please let us know what they tell you.  (I'm curious, but insufficiently interested to inquire.)
  
 Mike


----------



## goldsmith83

zilch0md said:


> I recommend you contact _Oppo Digital Japan_, directly, and see if they can make it happen.
> 
> Here is their Google-translated (to English) contact page:
> 
> ...


 
 So I'll do, but I'm skeptic about their reply. Not long ago, I contacted the American Oppo website as I was interested in buying them the HA-2 'cause it's cheaper in North America than in Europe but they told me that I had to buy to a reseller of my country so I think the Oppo Japan's answer will be very similar.
 At any rate, if the Japan Special Edition HA-2 is pricier or I have to pay customs charges, I'll prefer to purchase the standard HA-2 to a local reseller near me.
  
 Thank you for your response and Happy New Year to you and all the Headfiers.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Anybody have experience with the ha-2 and also the chord mojo?

I have been listening to the chord and when all goes well it sounds terrific. But I find the connection to the iPhone to be fitful. It works then it does not work

Runs smooth then pauses

My sense is the oppo is less likely to do this as iPhone connectivity is built in vs relying on the cck. And the oppo can charge the iPhone

Of course it does not handle output from coax digital. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## howdy

originalsnuffy said:


> Anybody have experience with the ha-2 and also the chord mojo?
> 
> I have been listening to the chord and when all goes well it sounds terrific. But I find the connection to the iPhone to be fitful. It works then it does not work
> 
> ...


 

 well I have and you know that.. I had no issues but only used it with my X5 via coax.


----------



## pperconel

I have a Pico Slim and I would like to test other amps (see DAC) to compare. Not that I am disappointed in but I love test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Some were able to compare the pico slim against this Oppo HA2 for example?
  
 I also look on the side of Cayin C5, if someone have compared the C5 to this HA2, let me know


----------



## divefroggy

dman127 said:


> divefroggy said:
> 
> 
> > PM-3 goes very well with HA-2. So its a good pair for the 3 of them IMHO. Do note that you'll be using only the AMP section of the HA-2 when pairing with the AK Jr.
> ...




No worries dman127.. Happy new year too..


----------



## originalsnuffy

howdy said:


> well I have and you know that.. I had no issues but only used it with my X5 via coax.


 
  
 Howdy;
  
 My sense was that you were pairing the Oppo with a ipod and the Chord with the X5 and I was looking for iphone pairing thoughts.  So I was not dismissing your observations just looking for a different angle.
  
 I did take note of your comment that you tend to favor the Oppo overall.


----------



## howdy

originalsnuffy said:


> Howdy;
> 
> My sense was that you were pairing the Oppo with a ipod and the Chord with the X5 and I was looking for iphone pairing thoughts.  So I was not dismissing your observations just looking for a different angle.
> 
> I did take note of your comment that you tend to favor the Oppo overall.


 

 That's cool!
  
 I don't necessarily prefer the HA2 over the MoJo,I Iike them both equally so much in fact that I will soon be buying the MoJo and will be using it with my DX90 and iPod. Ever since I had it for the tour I cant stop thinking about how great it did sound. I will be selling the X5 to help justify the price and that I hardly use the X5.


----------



## bkbe

Does anyone have any experience with both this and the fiio kunlun (E18). I'm looking for a portable amp/dac to drive my oppo pm-3s.


----------



## Somnambulist

Thinking about getting a 128GB iPod Touch - is this basically the best cost/performance ratio device to pair with it? Trying to make a shortlist and haven't checked out what's for sale for ages.


----------



## zilch0md

somnambulist said:


> Thinking about getting a 128GB iPod Touch - is this basically the best cost/performance ratio device to pair with it? Trying to make a shortlist and haven't checked out what's for sale for ages.


 
  
 The 128GB iPod Touch 6, in Space Grey, is currently $415 at Amazon.
  
 Do you have a subscription to something like Tidal HiFi?  If you're not interested in streaming (or using the Touch for other iOS apps), but rather, you just want to play FLAC or ALC files, I recommend you consider the less expensive ($298) 64GB, Sony Walkman NWZ-A17 instead - which has a Micro SD card reader that works well with the currently available 200GB and smaller cards.  You will also want one of these to digitally connect the NWZ-A17 to the HA-2.
  
 And if you want to stream Tidal HiFi *and* play FLAC or ALC files, but have more than 128 GB worth of FLAC or ALC files in your music library, I recommend you get the less expensive ($245) 32GB, iPod Touch 6 _*and*_ the $298 Sony NWZ-A17.  (The 16GB Touch just has too little memory, in my opinion.)
  
 But if you want to do streaming _*and *_play a library of lossless files that's *smaller than* about 120GB,_ _then yes, I would recommend just getting the 128GB iPod Touch 6.  You will also want  one of these  or  one of these.
  
 Mike


----------



## shuto77

somnambulist said:


> Thinking about getting a 128GB iPod Touch - is this basically the best cost/performance ratio device to pair with it? Trying to make a shortlist and haven't checked out what's for sale for ages.




If you don't mind Android, a refurbished Samsung Galaxy S4 will do for about $110 used/refurbished. That's what I ordered. 

Only 16 gigs in the phone, but you can buy a 128-gig SanDisk microSD card from Amazon for about $50.

The other benefit is that the S4 has a replaceable battery. 

I'll report back later this week when I get everything working properly. 

A lot of the people on the Android forum are doing this, and was the consensus recommendation for an Android transport when I was in your position a few weeks ago.


----------



## robvagyok

couldn't resist temptation, ordered them off ebay.


----------



## Subhakar

My beyerdynamic DT 1350 came to life.


----------



## Somnambulist

zilch0md said:


> The 128GB iPod Touch 6, in Space Grey, is currently $415 at Amazon.
> 
> Do you have a subscription to something like Tidal HiFi?  If you're not interested in streaming (or using the Touch for other iOS apps), but rather, you just want to play FLAC or ALC files, I recommend you consider the less expensive ($298) 64GB, Sony Walkman NWZ-A17 instead - which has a Micro SD card reader that works well with the currently available 200GB and smaller cards.  You will also want one of these to digitally connect the NWZ-A17 to the HA-2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah the 3rd option is pretty much what I'm after - I want a large offline library for when I have no wifi (commuting on the train/Tube etc) and when I'm work w/wifi I'd like to be able to stream for various reasons. Thanks for the links to the right-angled cables I knew I'd have to look for something like that. The only thing with the iPod is the 4" screen is a little small for 2016 but it's not a deal-breaker.
  


shuto77 said:


> If you don't mind Android, a refurbished Samsung Galaxy S4 will do for about $110 used/refurbished. That's what I ordered.
> 
> Only 16 gigs in the phone, but you can buy a 128-gig SanDisk microSD card from Amazon for about $50.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a possibility too.
  
 I've had a DX100 for ages and while it's fine in a coat pocket it's never really sat well in my fitted clothing, the battery is slowly on the way out, it's a bit dented from a couple of horrible accidents (which has never happened to any of my other devices) and obviously the UI is a bit basic and inflexible now I'm getting into hopping between online/offline listening.
  
 Ultimately though, rather than the source I was musing more about the Oppo itself being the best all rounder for SQ/value for money etc - the last time I was checking out portable DAC/amp combos for iOS devices, the choices were between Cypher Labs and Fostex so I'm a bit behind the times!


----------



## myemaildw

even iphone 6s has 16gb memory.


----------



## zilch0md

somnambulist said:


> Yeah the 3rd option is pretty much what I'm after - I want a large offline library for when I have no wifi (commuting on the train/Tube etc) and when I'm work w/wifi I'd like to be able to stream for various reasons. Thanks for the links to the right-angled cables I knew I'd have to look for something like that. The only thing with the iPod is the 4" screen is a little small for 2016 but it's not a deal-breaker.
> 
> [snip]


 
  
 You might not want an iDevice any larger than the iPod Touch 6 if you want it to stack nicely.
  
 This is my iPod Touch 6 in a clear plastic case with tempered glass screen protector and right-angled cable, strapped to the HA-2 (streaming Tidal Hifi, with the PM-3).
  
 It fits into my shirt pocket, no problem, and the right-angled cable handles the weight of it all, just fine.
  




  
 Mike


----------



## wood1030

I know this may seem like small potatoes but does anyone know where to find the short, right-angel, lightning/usb cable in black? The white cable is such a distraction to me.
  
 I've searched Amazon and Monoprice and all I can find is white.
  
 Thanks


----------



## ImmaLizard

wood1030 said:


> I know this may seem like small potatoes but does anyone know where to find the short, right-angel, lightning/usb cable in black? The white cable is such a distraction to me.
> 
> I've searched Amazon and Monoprice and all I can find is white.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Black sharpie?


----------



## wood1030

immalizard said:


> Black sharpie?


 

 That's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but black sharpie eventually fades and turns my pockets (and everything else it comes in contact with) black


----------



## howdy

zilch0md said:


> You might not want an iDevice any larger than the iPod Touch 6 if you want it to stack nicely.
> 
> This is my iPod Touch 6 in a clear plastic case with tempered glass screen protector and right-angled cable, strapped to the HA-2 (streaming Tidal Hifi, with the PM-3).
> 
> ...



 

Looks good! How are you liking it? I know you had said you were getting the iPod for Christmas or something.


----------



## Somnambulist

zilch0md said:


> You might not want an iDevice any larger than the iPod Touch 6 if you want it to stack nicely.
> 
> This is my iPod Touch 6 in a clear plastic case with tempered glass screen protector and right-angled cable, strapped to the HA-2 (streaming Tidal Hifi, with the PM-3).
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice. It's certainly looking like it's between this and the Centrance Skyn at the moment; one is thicker, one is longer so I'll have to look at SQ, battery life, then decide how important a bulge v.s. poking out the top is (lawl).


----------



## zilch0md

howdy said:


> Looks good! How are you liking it? I know you had said you were getting the iPod for Christmas or something.




Howdy howdy! 

LOL I love doing that with you - it's a Texas thing, you know. 

I've been using an iPad Mini and an iPad 3 with Retina display as sources for several months now - ever since signing up for Tidal. The Touch 6 is really quiet (lower noise floor than my laptop), just like the larger iDevices, but now, at last, I can fit it all into my pocket.

For playing my FLAC library, I've also been using the Sony NWZ-A17 with a USB emulation cable for the USB input of the HA-2. I've got two 128GB micro SD cards that are about 75% full. So now, if I don't have WiFi access, I just fall back to using the NWZ-A17. It's UI is excellent. Not surprisingly, FLACs streamed from Tidal HIFi sound exactly like FLACs played from a micro SD card - always going through the HA-2's DAC and amp.

If I had it to do all over again, I would just get the 128GB version of the Touch 6 and make due with the finite storage. I went for the 32GB Touch only because I have the Walkman for playing files - which seems a luxury now, so I couldn't see spending even more money for a 128GB Touch.






somnambulist said:


> Very nice. It's certainly looking like it's between this and the Centrance Skyn at the moment; one is thicker, one is longer so I'll have to look at SQ, battery life, then decide how important a bulge v.s. poking out the top is (lawl).




I really like all things made by CEntrance (I have the DACmini CX and the DACport LX), but the Skyn scares me due to the probability of rapid obsolescense. Apple updates their OS, the app you use demands you upgrade to that OS, and suddenly the hardware is too old to run the current OS. Then the Skyn goes into the closet. But I remember reading something about a trade-in program. Did I imagine that?

Mike


----------



## Somnambulist

Good point, actually. Didn't think of that.


----------



## shuto77

So I've been using double-sided, removable velcro to keep my HA-2 attached to my HTC One M8, at several people's suggestion when I joined the thread. I'm curious if there's a more elegant solution to the problem. 

I'm setting up my Galaxy S4 for transport duty tomorrow, and I have a super slim case for it on the way.

I'm going to try the rubber bands again. 

How's everyone else managing with larger devices like the S4?


----------



## robvagyok

I'm happy my iPhone 5S is smaller than the Oppo, but also would be curious how it is with larger phones...


----------



## FiJAAS

zilch0md said:


> You might not want an iDevice any larger than the iPod Touch 6 if you want it to stack nicely.
> 
> This is my iPod Touch 6 in a clear plastic case with tempered glass screen protector and right-angled cable, strapped to the HA-2 (streaming Tidal Hifi, with the PM-3).
> 
> ...




Do you have any more pictures of your iPod touch and HA-2 setup?


----------



## zilch0md

robvagyok said:


> I'm happy my iPhone 5S is smaller than the Oppo, but also would be curious how it is with larger phones...


 
  
 Hey, is it true that the iPhone 5s has a micro SD card reader?  (I heard that somewhere and keep forgetting to research it.)  
  
 If so, can you actually load it up with FLAC files and play them with something like the Onkyo HD app?


----------



## zilch0md

fijaas said:


> Do you have any more pictures of your iPod touch and HA-2 setup?


 
  
 No, but I'll shoot a couple of more angles, if you like.


----------



## shuto77

fijaas said:


> Do you have any more pictures of your iPod touch and HA-2 setup?



I'm not an iOS guy, but that's a super slick and tidy setup! 

But that white cable, tho. 

It looks like this device was designed to be used with an iPod Touch.


----------



## shuto77

zilch0md said:


> Hey, is it true that the iPhone 5s has a micro SD card reader?  (I heard that somewhere and keep forgetting to research it.)
> 
> If so, can you actually load it up with FLAC files and play them with something like the Onkyo HD app?




I'm not sure if anyone ever figured out how to get iOS playing FLAC files. Furthermore, it's also capped at playing 44.1 files as well. 

The FLAC issue and non-expandable storage made iOS a no-go for me.


----------



## Nhare90

man.. i was perfectly happy with my ha2 until i plugged my iems into my matrix m stage hpa2.. the bass is so much more prevalent and dynamic, less polite which i read was from the general sabre sound. just everything about the sound of the hpa2 made me want to pack my ha2 up and return it. how can i find a portable amp compatible to the hpa2


----------



## robvagyok

zilch0md said:


> Hey, is it true that the iPhone 5s has a micro SD card reader?  (I heard that somewhere and keep forgetting to research it.)
> 
> If so, can you actually load it up with FLAC files and play them with something like the Onkyo HD app?


 
 no Micro SD card unfortunately, you get a fixed storage with the iPhone 
 and no possibility to play FLAC to my knowledge


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

shuto77 said:


> So I've been using double-sided, removable velcro to keep my HA-2 attached to my HTC One M8, at several people's suggestion when I joined the thread. I'm curious if there's a more elegant solution to the problem.
> 
> I'm setting up my Galaxy S4 for transport duty tomorrow, and I have a super slim case for it on the way.
> 
> ...


 
 I use the case from http://pearpeel.com/
  
 It's for carrying two phones but I use it with my large iPhone 6 Plus on one side and HA 2 on the other side, they have different sizes for different phones.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## zilch0md

mikeyfresh said:


> You can play FLAC files using various 3rd party music player apps, including Onkyo HF.


 
  
 Yes!


----------



## shuto77

mtfrankenstein said:


> I use the case from http://pearpeel.com/
> 
> It's for carrying two phones but I use it with my large iPhone 6 Plus on one side and HA 2 on the other side, they have different sizes for different phones.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
  
 Wow, that's a very nice case, but out of my budget at the moment. 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation, however. I'll keep an eye out to see if they launch in the U.S. for a lower price point.


----------



## FiJAAS

zilch0md said:


> No, but I'll shoot a couple of more angles, if you like.




Yes please. Thinking about getting the same setup.


----------



## howdy

Mike-

That's why I choose that name, I can say Howdy and people will say Howdy- Howdy.


 Quote-( So now, if I don't have WiFi access, I just fall back to using the NWZ-A17. It's UI is excellent. Not surprisingly, FLACs streamed from Tidal HIFi sound exactly like FLACs played from a micro SD card - always going through the HA-2's DAC and amp.
)
Do you fill the iPod with Offline mucic from Tidal for when there is no Wifi? I have about 450 songs on my Offline to use where ever. In ever stream as it is sketchy at times and I have 175 mag internet at my house which is more then plenty. I have a 16gb and there is plenty of room left. Im going to buy a Chord mojo and maybe another ipod but this would be either a 64 or 128gb for Tidal.


----------



## zilch0md

howdy said:


> Mike-
> 
> That's why I choose that name, I can say Howdy and people will say Howdy- Howdy.
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 If I didn't have the Sony NWZ-A17, I would most definitely use Tidal HiFi's offline storage feature on the iPod Touch, but as it is, whenever I'm not able to access WiFi, I just switch to the Sony.  
  
 I keep forgetting to mention, too, that I can charge the iPod from the HA-2 while playing music, but I have to find a 5V USB jack to charge the Sony Walkman (while it's not playing music.)
  
 I carry a 10,000 mAH Li-Ion battery pack with 5V USB jacks for recharging all three devices on the go.
  
 When using the iPod with the HA-2, I can plug the HA-2 into a 5V jack on the battery pack and charge the HA-2 while playing the iPod, but the HA-2 will not charge the iPod while it's receiving a charge.  
  
 So, I usually start out playing with neither the iPod or the HA-2 getting a charge.  When I notice the iPod has lost about 10% of its charge, I start charging the iPod with the HA-2 (by holding the silver button for about 5 seconds until the blue LED comes on).
  
 When the iPod is back to a full charge, still playing, I stop the charging and go back to burning power from both batteries.
  
 I repeat this cycle until I see the HA-2's green LED showing only 50%, then if I want to keep playing, I plug the HA-2 into the Li-Ion battery pack and bring it up to 100%.  This takes about an hour, during which time, I cannot charge the iPod from the HA-2.
  
 But once the HA-2 is fully charged again, I unplug the battery pack and go back to charging the iPod. It tops off much more quickly from the HA-2, than the HA-2 tops off from a 5V battery pack.
  
 When I get back to an AC outlet, I use the HA-2's rapid charger instead of the 5V battery pack - it works much faster.
  
 Anyway, that's more complicated to write down that it is to perform, but I'm kind of obsessive about never letting the internal batteries of any of my rechargeable devices get below about 50%.  I actually enjoy managing the battery levels while playing music.
  
 The HA-2 in combination with an iPod or iPhone is incredibly versatile in this regard, because you never have to stop playing music because of a battery running down - as can happen when using the Sony Walkman with the HA-2.
  
 Mike


----------



## rigo

mtfrankenstein said:


> I use the case from http://pearpeel.com/
> 
> It's for carrying two phones but I use it with my large iPhone 6 Plus on one side and HA 2 on the other side, they have different sizes for different phones.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Any chance you can post a couple of pics if your phone and the HA2 in the case?


----------



## sluker

zilch0md said:


> Howdy howdy!
> 
> LOL I love doing that with you - it's a Texas thing, you know.
> 
> ...


 

 Where would one get "a USB emulation cable for sony A17" A link would be apreciated


----------



## zilch0md

Here you go!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY

It's a custom cable for pulling a USB signal out of the Sony A10 series Walkman and delivering it to the Oppo HA-2 without having to use any other adapters or cables.

It substitutes using the following Sony cable with a USB A male -to- USB Micro B male cable:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE


Custom cable (my photo):



Sony's cable (Oppo UK photo):




Some more views of the Sony NWZ-A17 with USB out to the HA-2:







Mike


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone here used the HA-2 with the Beyerdynamic T70? I have the T70 coming in tomorrow, but I'm a little concerned about that 250Ohm output impedance.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Just got the oppo Ha-2 as my first portable headphone amp , currently its paired with a ipod touch 5th gen and Philips M1MKII , Very very happy with it : D .


----------



## mtfrankenstein

rigo said:


> Any chance you can post a couple of pics if your phone and the HA2 in the case?


 
 Sure, please note that the pictures quality are pretty bad because I took it with second gen iPad.


----------



## goldsmith83

Searching the web, I've come across this sale:
  
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/oppo-ha-2-es9018-k2m-dac-chip-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac.html
  
 As I've never been a customer of this company, can anyone tell me wether they're trustworthy? I tend to mistrust when I'm going to buy on an online store for the first time.


----------



## Subhakar

shuto77 said:


> Has anyone here used the HA-2 with the Beyerdynamic T70? I have the T70 coming in tomorrow, but I'm a little concerned about that 250Ohm output impedance.





In general, all beyerdynamics headphones come with high dB/sensitivity. T70, in addition, sports a Tesla driver. More over, Oppo HA-2 does more than it promises. SO, just chill. You got a rocking set-up. My only concern is if you would actually like the treble-heavy T70. Just try them with HA-2's Bass button switched on.


----------



## chrishi

goldsmith83 said:


> Searching the web, I've come across this sale:
> 
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/oppo-ha-2-es9018-k2m-dac-chip-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac.html
> 
> As I've never been a customer of this company, can anyone tell me wether they're trustworthy? I tend to mistrust when I'm going to buy on an online store for the first time.


 
 I bought twice from them, 2013 and 2014, PayPal. Everything went smooth, fast shipping and always got the tracking number. But the delivery from China to USA took over 2 weeks.


----------



## shuto77

subhakar said:


> In general, all beyerdynamics headphones come with high dB/sensitivity. T70, in addition, sports a Tesla driver. More over, Oppo HA-2 does more than it promises. SO, just chill. You got a rocking set-up. My only concern is if you would actually like the treble-heavy T70. Just try them with HA-2's Bass button switched on.




I'm going to swap in the Brainwavz pads on these. A few headfiers whose opinions I respect reported that the Brainwavz pads improves the bass and slightly tames the treble. 

But right now, I'm rocking my brand new HIFIMAN He400i. 

In related news, my Fidelio X2s are about to go up for sale. Not sure I can justify three pairs of headphones.


----------



## robvagyok

goldsmith83 said:


> Searching the web, I've come across this sale:
> 
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/oppo-ha-2-es9018-k2m-dac-chip-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac.html
> 
> As I've never been a customer of this company, can anyone tell me wether they're trustworthy? I tend to mistrust when I'm going to buy on an online store for the first time.


 
 I've got this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172001640429?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
 friendly seller with good communication, I can just recommend.
 he even made a $30 invoice to help avoid exorbitant custom charges - without asking!


----------



## tommo21

robvagyok said:


> I've got this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172001640429?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> friendly seller with good communication, I can just recommend.
> he even made a $30 invoice to help avoid exorbitant custom charges - without asking!


 
 Yep, bought three times from him before. Top seller, fast shipment and often has discounts on products. Bought both a HA-2 and a Gustard H10 from him just a few weeks ago at 14% discount on regular prices. Same prices as Massdrop has had.


----------



## goldsmith83

chrishi said:


> I bought twice from them, 2013 and 2014, PayPal. Everything went smooth, fast shipping and always got the tracking number. But the delivery from China to USA took over 2 weeks.


 
 Well, that will depend on which shipping service one will choose, I guess. But I'll pay through Paypal for sure.
  
  


robvagyok said:


> I've got this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172001640429?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> friendly seller with good communication, I can just recommend.
> he even made a $30 invoice to help avoid exorbitant custom charges - without asking!


 
 I know robvagyok, but unfortunately I can't buy on ebay as they banned me one year ago without explaining the reasons to me, but thank you for your help anyway.
  
 Thank you both for your replies.


----------



## rigo

mtfrankenstein said:


> Sure, please note that the pictures quality are pretty bad because I took it with second gen iPad.




Thanks looks good.


----------



## cmacsocial

sluker said:


> Where would one get "a USB emulation cable for sony A17" A link would be apreciated


 
 Where did you get those Oppo black bands to stack the amp and DAP?


----------



## wood1030

Comes with HA-2


----------



## wood1030

cmacsocial said:


> Where did you get those Oppo black bands to stack the amp and DAP?



Comes with HA-2


----------



## FiJAAS

avraham said:


> I am using a SanDisk Media Drive, at times, with my iPhone 5S into HA-2 powering PM-3.  Its a small battery powered hard drive with its own Wi-Fi.  About 2 inches square and about 1/2 inch thick.




I have a question do the Sandisk Media Drive really stream lossless files perfectly or does it down sample the files during playback?


----------



## avraham

The SanDisk Media Drive does not down sample the files it is just a storage device, any down sampling would be done on the player.  In my set up it would be my iPhone and don't think it down samples the files but I really don't care.  I am using this set up mainly when I am out walking not in a quiet room.


----------



## ttaazz

Hi all, I have acquired in recent months DAC / Amp and I am delighted with my EM32 and smartphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Rather, it is "right" and that's a very good combination with the EM32 are pretty worn on the lower spectrum


----------



## EkelAlfred

Good evening...

I have a more technical question. I recently bought the HA-2 and a PM-3 for the use together with my iPod Nano 7th generation. The connection with my iPod nano works, but I'm a bit confused, that the volume control of the iPod is working and the equalizer has an effect on the sound. I thought, that the HA-2 DAC is getting the data from my Apple device, but if the equalizer is working, that cannot be a pass through. 

Thanks for your help...
Alfred


----------



## ClieOS

ekelalfred said:


> Good evening...
> 
> I have a more technical question. I recently bought the HA-2 and a PM-3 for the use together with my iPod Nano 7th generation. The connection with my iPod nano works, but I'm a bit confused, that the volume control of the iPod is working and the equalizer has an effect on the sound. I thought, that the HA-2 DAC is getting the data from my Apple device, but if the equalizer is working, that cannot be a pass through.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Digital volume control is intentionally left controllable from the source, so user can decide which way is more convenient for them to use. Of course, for best SQ, you should max out the digital control and use the volume knob to control the volume.
  
 As for EQ goes, it is because the EQ is applied right inside the processor, directly onto the data stream, before it is sent to the DAC. Therefore even though you do bypass the iPod's internal DAC, the EQ is not bypass-able, since what the external DAC received is the EQ'ed data.  But you can always disable it, right?


----------



## ttaazz

Same respons, ans it's logical i want to Said.
  
 What do you think about the couple HA2/PM3 ?


----------



## howdy

ttaazz said:


> Same respons, ans it's logical i want to Said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That combo is awesome! Im listening to that combo right now.

If anyone listens to the Perfect Circle, that sounds Freaking Amazing with the PM3/HA2!!!! It one of the few bands where I crank it up with this combo.


----------



## ttaazz

OK thank.
 I listen this couple whit rock, pop, acidejazz ans i love it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But i'm also looking to the fostex th-x00


----------



## pinoyman

anyone here tried comparing the OPPO ha-2 to the SONY PHA-1A?
 i need some opinion 
 ill be using my iphone 6 with it.


----------



## EkelAlfred

clieos said:


> Digital volume control is intentionally left controllable from the source, so user can decide which way is more convenient for them to use. Of course, for best SQ, you should max out the digital control and use the volume knob to control the volume.
> 
> As for EQ goes, it is because the EQ is applied right inside the processor, directly onto the data stream, before it is sent to the DAC. Therefore even though you do bypass the iPod's internal DAC, the EQ is not bypass-able, since what the external DAC received is the EQ'ed data.  But you can always disable it, right?




Thanks for your reply.
I have not expected the equalizer before the DAC. I thought that the HA-2 is working with "raw" data.


----------



## EkelAlfred

ttaazz said:


> Same respons, ans it's logical i want to Said.
> 
> What do you think about the couple HA2/PM3 ?




It is a bit too early for a review. I'm used to hear with my in-ears (Beyerdynamic DTX 102 iE with custom made ear plugs) and the switch to the over-ears is a bigger step. But the first impression is very good.


----------



## gorillaman02

Anyone paired this amp with the JH Audio Angie's? I'm looking for an amp to pair my Angie's and iPhone 6 with.


----------



## howdy

gorillaman02 said:


> Anyone paired this amp with the JH Audio Angie's? I'm looking for an amp to pair my Angie's and iPhone 6 with.



 

What kind of sound are trying to achieve overall? Warm smooth, neutral, these will all influence your Angies. How do you think the Angies sound to you now?


----------



## YamaVega

pinoyman said:


> anyone here tried comparing the OPPO ha-2 to the SONY PHA-1A?
> i need some opinion
> ill be using my iphone 6 with it.




I have pha1a. Haven't heard the ha2, but I've read its sound signature is reference due to its DAC but expect the trebly sabre glare. Pha1a's sound signature is warm, so if you like the sound of a well-implemented Wolfson DAC like the beloved 1st gen shuffle, but expect coloration. HA2 beats pha1a in features though: DSD support, line out/in, better amp


----------



## gorillaman02

howdy said:


> gorillaman02 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone paired this amp with the JH Audio Angie's? I'm looking for an amp to pair my Angie's and iPhone 6 with.
> ...


 

Right now I'm just using my iPhone 6. No amp or anything. Just my phone. I had the Shure SE 846 and they blew my mind right out of the box. My issue with the 846 was comfort. I had to take them out after an hours time. After reading the reviews on Angie's, I decided to invest in their customs. 

I have to say, I was quite disappointed with how they performed from my iPhone. Excuse my lack of technical terms but The sound is muffled and almost like everything is mashed together. The bass isn't tight like I expected, it sounds sloppy (kinda like a blown drum maybe?)? 

I'm new to the custom world, so I'm not sure where to begin. I'd like to keep using my iPhone since all my music is on it so a couple members on here pointed me towards an amp. I want to be blown away by my Angie's so I was hoping to get some advice from some experts on here. I'm not looking to break the bank but I also realize you get what you pay for and if it means investing a little more to get something that will "blow my mind" and last for a couple years I'll pay a little more. 

I listen to a wide range of music: Rock, metal, rap, electronic, folk, alternative, etc and the rep at JH Audio pointed me towards the Angie's since I could tune the bass up or down. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zilch0md

yamavega said:


> I have pha1a. Haven't heard the ha2, but I've read its sound signature is reference due to its DAC but expect the trebly sabre glare. Pha1a's sound signature is warm, so if you like the sound of a well-implemented Wolfson DAC like the beloved 1st gen shuffle, but expect coloration. HA2 beats pha1a in features though: DSD support, line out/in, better amp


 
  
 Not since I owned the ESS9023-based Resonesscence Concero have I had an ESS implementation so lacking the infamous ESS glare.  The ESS9018K2M-based Oppo HA-2 is right there with the Concero, when it comes to taming that unsavory ESS trait.  I can't tolerate any sibilance or glare in my treble, especially with my brutally unforgiving HD800, which suffers no such problems with the HA-2, whether I'm using its internal amp or taking the Line Out to some other HD800-worthy amp.  The HD800 gets all of the detail and neutrality it craves, without the glare common to ESS implementations.  The HA-2's ESS8018K2M does not have the warmth (which I would welcome) and softened treble (which I would not welcome) of the Chord Mojo, but it also has none of the glare of something like a JDS Labs ESS9023-based Objective DAC - which can sound downright "splashy" in the treble.


----------



## howdy

gorillaman02 said:


> Right now I'm just using my iPhone 6. No amp or anything. Just my phone. I had the Shure SE 846 and they blew my mind right out of the box. My issue with the 846 was comfort. I had to take them out after an hours time. After reading the reviews on Angie's, I decided to invest in their customs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I do not have the Angies but do have the HA2 and know of a lot of people who have the Universal Angie. Do you think you are getting a good seal with the CIEM? I have CIEMS as well and if you don't put it in right the bass is lacking. I know a lot of people have the AK120ii with the Angies and/or the Mojo, I think with the HA2 you should have great luck as well. I had the Mojo for awhile and Im going to buy it and still keep the HA2, I love the sound of the HA2. The HA2 as you know has a lot of great features and will hook right up to your Iphone with no issues.

I pair the HA2 with the Ipod touch and my Oppo PM3s as I like having my phone stay a phone as it becomes a pain sometimes having to unhook and re-hook it up.
With the iPod I just leave it hooked up all the time. With the Angie's, I know you can adjust the Bass to suit your needs and there is a Bass boost on the HA2 as well. If you like really clean sound and more a natural presentation you can not go wrong with the HA2, plus the slim profile is an added plus when pairing/ stacking with your source.


----------



## zilch0md

> [snip]
> 
> I pair the HA2 with the Ipod touch and my Oppo PM3s as* I like having my phone stay a phone as it becomes a pain sometimes having to unhook and re-hook it up.* With the iPod I just leave it hooked up all the time.





> [snip]


 
  
 +1
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## gorillaman02

Has anyone used the Angie's on just an iPhone? If yes, what is your experience with them?


----------



## howdy

gorillaman02 said:


> Has anyone used the Angie's on just an iPhone? If yes, what is your experience with them?



 


Copy your question in the Angie thread too if you have not already.


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> You might not want an iDevice any larger than the iPod Touch 6 if you want it to stack nicely.
> 
> This is my iPod Touch 6 in a clear plastic case with tempered glass screen protector and right-angled cable, strapped to the HA-2 (streaming Tidal Hifi, with the PM-3).
> 
> ...


 
  
  


fijaas said:


> Do you have any more pictures of your iPod touch and HA-2 setup?


 
  
  


zilch0md said:


> No, but I'll shoot a couple of more angles, if you like.


 
  
 Here you go...
  

  

  

  
 Mike


----------



## wood1030

^^^ and just to compare how it stacks w/ an iPhone 6.
 I agree, the touch stacks much better.
  
  
 ...btw, zilchm0d, as you see, I picked up one of those right angle lightening cables from Amazon...still trying to get use to the white color  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
 ...but in this case, form over fashion wins!


----------



## Lurk650

I have a FiiO E07K. Wondering how much of an upgrade the HA2 would be?


----------



## zilch0md

wood1030 said:


> ^^^ and just to compare how it stacks w/ an iPhone 6.
> I agree, the touch stacks much better.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Roger that!  There's a big fat hole in the market waiting to be filled by someone capable of producing a black version of this cable that performs just as well for the same price.


----------



## x RELIC x

gorillaman02 said:


> Has anyone used the Angie's on just an iPhone? If yes, what is your experience with them?




I've responded to your question in the Angie thread, but I'll cover it here as well. The iPhone 6 output impedance of ~3.18 to 5 Ohm (hard to find concrete numbers) won't play nice with the sensitive 17 Ohm impedance of the Angie. The HA-2 should be a much better match and is a slim stack with Apple MFI certification so no need for the Apple CCK.


----------



## howdy

Hey Craig- Did you buy one of these are you just showing some interest?


----------



## gorillaman02

I appreciate all the responses! I think I have what I'm looking for. Going to do some more research and look for something better suited to my Angie's to really get the most of them!


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> Hey Craig- Did you buy one of these are you just showing some interest?




Read every post from the beginning. Just have an interest in Oppo products, but I don't think I'll pick up the HA-2.


----------



## urbino

It's not very Head-Fi of me, but if it didn't have the power dump feature, I probably wouldn't have picked up an HA-2.  It's not like the AK240 has a bad DAC or amp.  But I liked the fact that, in the HA-2, I have a phone/DAP/whatever charger and a backup DAC/amp in one [very elegant] package.
  
 Clever idea, Oppo.


----------



## Antihippy

Yeah, I've definitely used the charging feature more than I thought I would.


----------



## zilch0md

I only use that feature to charge an iPod while playing.  I'm perhaps overly reluctant to wear out the HA-2's internal battery for charging other devices. I'd rather use a relatively cheap 10,000 mAH 5V LiOn battery for that - when nowhere near an AC outlet.


----------



## Gimpinchair

Could you help me to understand why the 17 ohm impedance of th Angie's is a mismatch to the 3 to 5 ohms of the iPhone?


----------



## x RELIC x

gimpinchair said:


> Could you help me to understand why the 17 ohm impedance of th Angie's is a mismatch to the 3 to 5 ohms of the iPhone?




Because if the output impedance is too high for low impedance balanced armature IEMs it will affect the frequency response (usually in a negative way).

If using an output impedance of 3 Ohm you want to use a headphone with an impedance of 24 Ohms (3x8=24) or greater. If using 5 Ohm you want to use a headphone with an impedance of 40 Ohms (5x8=40) or greater. The iPhone 6 has been reported to have been measured at 3.18 Ohms and I've seen it measured also at 5 Ohms, hence its difficult to be sure. The Angies are 17 Ohms impedance so anything below 2 Ohms will be fine (2x8=16).

Some detailed reading:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/607282/headphone-amp-impedance-questions-find-the-answers-here

http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html

http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/02/headphone-impedance-explained.html



> _"WHY DOES OUTPUT IMPEDANCE MATTER? It matters for at least three reasons:
> 
> The greater the output impedance the greater the voltage drop with lower impedance loads. This drop can be large to enough to prevent driving low impedance headphones to sufficiently loud levels. A real world example is the Behringer UCA202 with a 50 ohm output impedance. It struggles with some 16 - 32 ohm headphones.
> 
> ...


----------



## gorillaman02

I can definitely confirm that iPhone 6 makes the Angie's sound like a pair of $50 ear bud. Either that or my Angie's are a defect!  

I just ordered an AK junior. I ultimately wanted sleek and portable without tying my phone to an amp. I should have it in my hands with the Angie's plugged in this Tuesday and will report back my findings. Fingers crossed because I really want to like these monitors! 

Others please chime in if there is a better option I should have went with. (Like I said, I'm going for sleek and portable).


----------



## x RELIC x

You can take it over to the Angie thread for more varied responses as to not de-rail the HA-2 thread. That said, the HA-2 will stack very nicely with the iPhone 6 if you don't mind the stack (and it's a fine thin stack as well).


----------



## howdy

gorillaman02 said:


> I can definitely confirm that iPhone 6 makes the Angie's sound like a pair of $50 ear bud. Either that or my Angie's are a defect!
> 
> I just ordered an AK junior. I ultimately wanted sleek and portable without tying my phone to an amp. I should have it in my hands with the Angie's plugged in this Tuesday and will report back my findings. Fingers crossed because I really want to like these monitors!
> 
> Others please chime in if there is a better option I should have went with. (Like I said, I'm going for sleek and portable).


 

 I have the Jr. as well and it is a great sounding DAP, very smooth and detailed, but so is the HA2.


----------



## pinoyman

the AK JR is a very good dap. 
 files are easy to transfer, to read, and the batt life is very good than my old dx90.
  
  
 to me, its better than the ak100 and ak120  too in terms of UI, build, battery and sq.
 however, what i hate about it and the reason i sold it is because of its shard edge. 
 the volume is not as powerful as the other daps though, it can drive headphones but i think it lack some push of power, i cant find the right term for it, but i wish there is more gain perhaps.
  
  
 ill stay using my iphone 6 and with luck, possibly be pairing the ha-2 with it this week.
 
  
 the red AKJR looks sexy and stunning in bright red limited edition. 
 iems: dita truth, heaven 7, fibass and the fx850*


----------



## shuto77

zilch0md said:


> I only use that feature to charge an iPod while playing.  I'm perhaps overly reluctant to wear out the HA-2's internal battery for charging other devices. I'd rather use a relatively cheap 10,000 mAH 5V LiOn battery for that - when nowhere near an AC outlet.




Yeah, I have this concern as well, since the battery isn't replaceable. I'm sure someone could do it, but it wouldn't be easy, nor would it be cheap.


----------



## shuto77

So I received my used Galaxy S4 this week as my Android transport. No problems so far. I'm annoyed the seller called it "like-new," when it was in "fair" condition by my assessment, but I'll live. I'm still using the removable velcro tape. Too bad that sweet leather dual phone case from the UK is so pricy.


----------



## urbino

zilch0md said:


> I only use that feature to charge an iPod while playing.  I'm perhaps overly reluctant to wear out the HA-2's internal battery for charging other devices. I'd rather use a relatively cheap 10,000 mAH 5V LiOn battery for that - when nowhere near an AC outlet.


 
  
 It's not like I'm going to be doing it every day.  It's rare that I need a charge and can't get one from a wall or the car, but I'd been meaning to pick up a charger for just-in-case.  Now I've got something that's a JIC charger _and _a JIC amp/dac.


----------



## robvagyok

any ebay or aliexpress links for the black 90 degrees usb-lighning cables that work with the HA-2 please? 
 does any usb-lighning cable work, or do I need to buy a special one?


----------



## wood1030

robvagyok said:


> any ebay or aliexpress links for the black 90 degrees usb-lighning cables that work with the HA-2 please?
> 
> does any usb-lighning cable work, or do I need to buy a special one?




The only 90 degree lightning cable I was able to find was on Amazon but only in white.
I even contacted Oppo directly and they had no suggestions for a source to purchase from.

If you are able to find a source, please let us know.


----------



## robvagyok

wood1030 said:


> The only 90 degree lightning cable I was able to find was on Amazon but only in white.
> I even contacted Oppo directly and they had no suggestions for a source to purchase from.
> 
> If you are able to find a source, please let us know.


 
 yep, I found that aswell, unfortunately they does not ship to Hungary...


----------



## wood1030

robvagyok said:


> yep, I found that aswell, unfortunately they does not ship to Hungary...




Ah...bummer


----------



## zilch0md

Purple?

http://www.moon-audio.com/adl-idevice-id-8l-lightning-to-usb-cable.html


----------



## Lurk650

So nobody can compare FiiO to this Oppo?


----------



## howdy

lurk650 said:


> So nobody can compare FiiO to this Oppo?



 

Fiio What,the E18?


----------



## Lurk650

howdy said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > So nobody can compare FiiO to this Oppo?
> ...




E07K. Only device comparable to the Oppo I have is my LG v10 since it uses the same ESS9018


----------



## gorillaman02

Has anyone paired the Oppo HA 2 with an AK Jr? If yes, what were your impressions? Thanks


----------



## shuto77

gorillaman02 said:


> Has anyone paired the Oppo HA 2 with an AK Jr? If yes, what were your impressions? Thanks




I admit I haven't heard these together, but on paper, this is a bizarre, redundant pairing. 

You're getting the clunkiness of strapping two devices together, but you're not getting the access to streaming services or extra power that a two-device setup typically affords. 

Is there some super-awesome mojo going on between these two devices?


----------



## bettyn

Yes. Don't see the point combining those two.


----------



## shuto77

lurk650 said:


> E07K. Only device comparable to the Oppo I have is my LG v10 since it uses the same ESS9018


 
  
 The LGV10 uses the same DAC as the Oppo HA-2? 
  
 It must be the best-sounding mainstream phone available in the U.S.


----------



## ClieOS

shuto77 said:


> The LGV10 uses the same DAC as the Oppo HA-2?
> 
> It must be the best-sounding mainstream phone available in the U.S.


 
  
 Having a good DAC isn't worth much if it doesn't have equally good analog section to drive the headphone.


----------



## shuto77

Fair enough, @ClieOS. I've heard the V10 sounds good straight out of the headphone jack. I'm looking to replace my Android device, and kinda want something that I can use in a pinch.


----------



## talan7

I need advice. I just purchased the pioneer xdp-100r and am looking for a new portable amp. I've narrowed down to Oppo ha2, pioneer Xpa-700, Sony pha3, and recently become interested in the mojo. I'm leaning towards the pioneer xpa700 to keep it all pioneer and also because it has balanced out. I've read great things about the oppo ha2. It has bass boost, which is a big plus for me. I've always wanted the Sony pha3. It too has balanced out. If it had bass boost there would be no other option in my book. The mojo, well, I hear it's great but it looks weird to me. It has no balanced out, no bass boost, but I hear it sounds great. The oppo and pioneer are half the price of the mojo and Sony. Has anyone had experience with all 4?


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I don't use my phone for my listening. The DAC is of course really good, best music phone on the market but it's amp is a bit weak. Barely drives my Puro IE500 to loud enough (for me) listening levels. 

The FiiO has a flat freq but on the warm side. Not sure how I'll like the Oppo. Guess I'll have to try for myself


----------



## zilch0md

Why do you want balanced output? (I promise not to rebutt your response - I'm just curious.)

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## originalsnuffy

I have used a chord mojo as an external dac amp and both gen of the x3. All sound good but the chord sounds stupendous. The chord is on tour and I will be sad to see it go. Howdy let me hear his opp ha-2 and it sounds great also

We are in a golden age of portable hifi


----------



## talan7

zilch0md said:


> Why do you want balanced output? (I promise not to rebutt your response - I'm just curious.)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike




So I can buy
 some expensive cables. 

Really, I just would like the option. Bass boost is a bigger plus for me than balanced out. I have the sound blaster e5. I love working with it. The idea of an amp with an app with eq and much more is brilliant. If only the sound quality matched the features. The xdp-100r sounds awesome. I wish it had more power.


----------



## FiJAAS

Would the RHA MA750 pair well with the Oppo HA-2 and iPod Touch 6th Generation?


----------



## Gimpinchair

x relic x said:


> Because if the output impedance is too high for low impedance balanced armature IEMs it will affect the frequency response (usually in a negative way).
> 
> If using an output impedance of 3 Ohm you want to use a headphone with an impedance of 24 Ohms (3x8=24) or greater. If using 5 Ohm you want to use a headphone with an impedance of 40 Ohms (5x8=40) or greater. The iPhone 6 has been reported to have been measured at 3.18 Ohms and I've seen it measured also at 5 Ohms, hence its difficult to be sure. The Angies are 17 Ohms impedance so anything below 2 Ohms will be fine (2x8=16).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information! Truly informative reading. I may need to do some re-reading?


----------



## robvagyok

fijaas said:


> Would the RHA MA750 pair well with the Oppo HA-2 and iPod Touch 6th Generation?


 
 depending on what you look for "pair well" - but I do think yes. 
 I never heard the MA750 with the Oppo, but I have some others similar to the MA750 with and without the Oppo I do think they make a nice improvement. And they look gorgeous  But that's really personal preference... like always YMMV


----------



## MusicJunky

Hey has anyone here paired the he500 with the oppo ha2? Hows the synergy between them?


----------



## gamingdave

Received my Oppo HA-2 yesterday, and it's magical. Tried Sennheiser HD595, Aperiors, and AKG 551, and they all sound so much better than they did from my Fiio E07k. Richer, more luscious sound, with more detail and more punch. Very happy.
  
 Having issues with my phone though, an HTC One M8. Having read through this thread I have enabled the High Performance mode in the developer options, but I am still getting the occasional pop or click. As others have described its like a fleck of dust on vinyl, almost a tiny lag in the audio where it skips or repeats for a fraction of a second. It's clearly better in High Performance mode, much less of an issue than running without, but it still happens occasionally, and it really brings me out of the music. It's like watching a film with the odd dropped or repeated frame, my wife can't see it happens but it drives me mad.
  
 The Oppo is fine from a PC, Mac or iPad, and it doesn't happen if using the Oppo just as an amp from the HTC, so it's something in the USB connection.
  
 Really want to find a solution as I really don't want to return the Oppo, it's awesome, and am about to invest in some new headphones for it (looking like HE400i). But I need to get it working 100% with the HTC or there is no point.
  
 Has anyone tried any other ROMS, maybe cyanogenmod or the GPE edition of Marshmallow, and heard an improvement?


----------



## Lurk650

gamingdave said:


> Received my Oppo HA-2 yesterday, and it's magical. Tried Sennheiser HD595, Aperiors, and AKG 551, and they all sound so much better than they did from my Fiio E07k. Richer, more luscious sound, with more detail and more punch. Very happy.
> 
> Having issues with my phone though, an HTC One M8. Having read through this thread I have enabled the High Performance mode in the developer options, but I am still getting the occasional pop or click. As others have described its like a fleck of dust on vinyl, almost a tiny lag in the audio where it skips or repeats for a fraction of a second. It's clearly better in High Performance mode, much less of an issue than running without, but it still happens occasionally, and it really brings me out of the music. It's like watching a film with the odd dropped or repeated frame, my wife can't see it happens but it drives me mad.
> 
> ...


 
 LOL Thank You! Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Conext

Just received mine today:
  


 Only had a chance to listen two two songs through the amp. Initial impression? "Well, it doesn't sound any worse than the IE800 -> ZX2". (and I don't mean that in a bad way)
  
 But, if the ZX2 has taught me anything, is that burn-in for an amp can be very necessary. So, I'm gonna give it 100-or-so hours before giving it any sort of methodical, critical listening sessions.


----------



## talan7

talan7 said:


> I need advice. I just purchased the pioneer xdp-100r and am looking for a new portable amp. I've narrowed down to Oppo ha2, pioneer Xpa-700, Sony pha3, and recently become interested in the mojo. I'm leaning towards the pioneer xpa700 to keep it all pioneer and also because it has balanced out. I've read great things about the oppo ha2. It has bass boost, which is a big plus for me. I've always wanted the Sony pha3. It too has balanced out. If it had bass boost there would be no other option in my book. The mojo, well, I hear it's great but it looks weird to me. It has no balanced out, no bass boost, but I hear it sounds great. The oppo and pioneer are half the price of the mojo and Sony. Has anyone had experience with all 4?


 

 Anyone can help me here? How is the Oppo HA2 compared to the Sony PHA3, Mojo, and more directly, the Pioneer XPA-700?


----------



## urbino

Sorry, man.  I have the HA-2, but know nothing about the others.


----------



## joshk4

talan7 said:


> Anyone can help me here? How is the Oppo HA2 compared to the Sony PHA3, Mojo, and more directly, the Pioneer XPA-700?




I know the mojo is alot better than ha 2


----------



## leggy

joshk4 said:


> I know the mojo is alot better than ha 2




What makes it better SQ wise?


----------



## zilch0md

joshk4 said:


> I know the mojo is alot better than ha 2


 
  
  


leggy said:


> What makes it better SQ wise?


 
  
  
 The price!


----------



## zilch0md

*Listing six possible right-angle solutions for iDevice users, with increasing prices:*
  
 Quote:


zilch0md said:


> You are in for a lot of fun!
> 
> Get yourself one of these to make the iPod Touch and HA-2 more pocketable that it can be with the OPPO lightning cable:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY


 
  
  
  
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/521701801173.htm
  

  
  
  
  
 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32266544736.html?productId=32266544736
  

  
  
  
  


rigo said:


> Is this also an option?
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html





>


 
  
  


zilch0md said:


> Purple?
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/adl-idevice-id-8l-lightning-to-usb-cable.html


 
  
 A friend has told me about this option he found, but it's more expensive still:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Venture-Craft-Lightning-cable-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-/221698725916


----------



## zilch0md

I just sent an email to Zeskit, asking them to consider making a* black* version of their white Lightning-to-USB-A right-angled cable.
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY
  
 Give them a shout if you're interested:   
  
 support@zeskit.com
  
 http://www.zeskit.com/contact-us/
  
 In my dreams:


----------



## pinoyman

just got my oppo today.
  
 first impression:
 details, details and details.
 the music becomes more resolving and so vivid...
 its like everything becomes so clear, and details come poping from everywhere, left and right, even live recordings/concerts become very true.
 its excellent!
 even better than my old player astell and kern ak10 and AK JR.
  
 paired it with my dita truth, beyerdynamics t5, philips x1 and fx850.
 i am blown away by the way the sound is presented. its so transparent and it maintains composure even what gear was paired, even with the bass boosts. *love the bass boost with the dita, but not so much with the x1.
 i feel all my music are new to me 
 thanks to this very excellent product!!!
 i am now enjoying my music in like 4k tv coming from hd 1080p. 
 i cant imagine everything will be improve to a new heights of new experience.
  
 i thought the dita cant be improve anymore because its already perfect for me as an iem...
 but pairing it with the ha2, everything becomes more alive.
  
 im using mp3s only btw. 
  
 tomorrow ill try my pandora hope 6 and heaven 7 by final audio


----------



## rigo

Is this also an option? 

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html


----------



## zilch0md

rigo said:


> Is this also an option?
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html


 
  
 Oh!  Good find!
  
 I've updated my post, above, to have them all listed together.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joshk4

leggy said:


> What makes it better SQ wise?




Price is one  

Sound is more detailed, more forward and full. Oppo pretty flat.

I've had both at the same time. I had a htc one m8 at the time, comparing oppo to m8, very minor improvements. Comparing mojo to m8, really big difference. 

I had my friends try it out who are not into audio gear. They couldn't really tell the difference with ha 2. But was totally surprised by the mojo and now believe that they can see why people are into dac/amp. 

Try and listen to it, then you will understand the hype with the mojo. Also skim through the thread and see if there are comparisons made there.

This is with ie 800 and hd 800.


----------



## zilch0md

joshk4 said:


> Price is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Source used?  Inputs used?  Headphones used?


----------



## joshk4

zilch0md said:


> Source used?  Inputs used?  Headphones used?




Ie 800 and hd 800.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Thanks!


----------



## leggy

joshk4 said:


> Price is one
> 
> Sound is more detailed, more forward and full. Oppo pretty flat.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much.

Just to be clear, are we talking about Chord Mojo or something else? Because Chord Mojo is almost 3 times more expensive than HA2


----------



## joshk4

leggy said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Just to be clear, are we talking about Chord Mojo or something else? Because Chord Mojo is almost 3 times more expensive than HA2




Yeah its the chord MOJO. 

Down in Australia, it's double the price of ha 2.

I find the price I paid for the ha 2 to get the susposed improvement (if any), is not that worth it when compared to the mojo and what you get out of it. Again this is my own judgement, but if 3 average people couldn't tell any difference between ha2 and was floored by the mojo, it speaks volumn.

But as always, don't take anyone's word for it, go and listen and make that judgement yourself.


----------



## leggy

Thank you Josh.


----------



## zilch0md

It's not as tough a decision as comparing a $33,000 BMW 320i to a $100,000 BMW 750i, but three times the price makes the Mojo out of the question for people who are shopping for the HA-2.
  
 I personally have a self-imposed limit of spending no more than $1000 for any single desktop audio component (new or used, before taxes and shipping).  For portable sources, DACs, amps, or DAC/amps, I keep it under $500 (not counting headphones).
  
 There's a lot of nice toys out there that can be had for the price of a Chord Mojo.  Call me cheap, but portable audio isn't my only hobby.


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> It's not as tough a decision as comparing a $33,000 BMW 320i to a $100,000 BMW 750i, but three times the price makes the Mojo out of the question for people who are shopping for the HA-2.
> 
> I personally have a self-imposed limit of spending no more than $1000 for any single desktop audio component (new or used, before taxes and shipping).  For portable sources, DACs, amps, or DAC/amps, I keep it under $500 (not counting headphones).
> 
> There's a lot of nice toys out there that can be had for the price of a Chord Mojo.  Call me cheap, but portable audio isn't my only hobby.


 
  
 Mojo isn't 3x (or 2x) better either, if that is of any concern. I know as I have both. In fact, HA-2 will have much better VFM factor than Mojo, as I do consider Mojo is a bit pricy for what it does, both features and SQ wise, when compared to the much more versatile HA-2. I do personally think Mojo's over-the-top popularity is partially contributed by hype (*spilled over from Hugo's no doubt). Sure it is a great DAC/amp and all, but it is far from the be-all-end-all that you sometime will read about it. If you are asking me which I'll recommend first, HA-2 will be my answer any day of the week.


----------



## originalsnuffy

One thing about the Mojo is that is can handle coax digital input and the HA2 cannot.  On the other hand, the Mojo does not have the Apple CCK built in like the HA2.   The Oppo can also charge an iphone which is cool.
  
 If have only had a brief amount of time with the HA2 and the Oppo simultaneously.   At the time is seemed like great vs. great. 
  
 When fed by digital coax from two FIIO X3 units the Mojo is outstanding.  
  
 If that capability is not key then the debate between the HA2 and the Oppo gets interesting. 
  
 I really have no axe to grind.  I know one local user that intends to own both.    That is an understandable outcome.  Each unit has some great and unique features.


----------



## MikeyFresh

originalsnuffy said:


> One thing about the Mojo is that is can handle coax digital input and the HA2 cannot.  On the other hand, the Mojo does not have the Apple CCK built in like the HA2.   The Oppo can also charge an iphone which is cool.
> 
> If have only had a brief amount of time with the HA2 and the Oppo simultaneously.   At the time is seemed like great vs. great.
> 
> ...


 

 Just a quick clarification, the HA-2 doesn't actually have CCK functionality built-in. It does have a Made For iPod (MFI) Apple authentication chip incorporated into it's USB Type A port, but that input is limited (by Apple specification) to a maximum 16-bit/48kHz.
  
 For 24-bit files and hi-rez sample rates you do still need a CCK on the source end, and that connects not to the HA-2's MFI port, but to the HA-2's regular USB port, in this case a micro Type B USB port.
  
 Or at least that's the way it is with any iOS device that has a 30-pin connector, so ending with iPhone 4s, and I guess iPad4. Lightning equipped devices may be different/no longer need the CCK in the chain.


----------



## joshk4

leggy said:


> Thank you Josh.




No worries  



zilch0md said:


> It's not as tough a decision as comparing a $33,000 BMW 320i to a $100,000 BMW 750i, but three times the price makes the Mojo out of the question for people who are shopping for the HA-2.
> 
> I personally have a self-imposed limit of spending no more than $1000 for any single desktop audio component (new or used, before taxes and shipping).  For portable sources, DACs, amps, or DAC/amps, I keep it under $500 (not counting headphones).
> 
> There's a lot of nice toys out there that can be had for the price of a Chord Mojo.  Call me cheap, but portable audio isn't my only hobby.




It's funny because I too have a $1000 limit on other things beside headphones as well. Luckily for me it falls under. But yeah, I'm on the same page as you. 

People like us who spend on audio gear is a very niche market, so we are definitely not cheap at all lol... You should see the remarks I get from work.


----------



## jumper

I'm on the hunt for a semi-portable / portable amp and dac combo to pair up with my laptop (windows 10, jriver) and K712 and X2 cans. HA-2 is high on my list, what else should I look at in this price range (or a little higher)?


----------



## zilch0md

mikeyfresh said:


> Just a quick clarification, the HA-2 doesn't actually have CCK functionality built-in. It does have a Made For iPod (MFI) Apple authentication chip incorporated into it's USB Type A port, but that input is limited (by Apple specification) to a maximum 16-bit/48kHz.
> 
> For 24-bit files and hi-rez sample rates you do still need a CCK on the source end, and that connects not to the HA-2's MFI port, but to the HA-2's regular USB port, in this case a micro Type B USB port.
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 Low-Res and Hi-Res files from iDevices are supported *without* a CCK on the "A" input.
  
 Low-Res and Hi-Res files from iDevices are supported *with* a CCK on the "B" input (USB audio).


----------



## zilch0md

joshk4 said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you!  "Normal" people think we're insane.  They might be right.


----------



## MikeyFresh

zilch0md said:


> Low-Res and Hi-Res files from iDevices are supported *without* a CCK on the "A" input.
> 
> Low-Res and Hi-Res files from iDevices are supported *with* a CCK on the "B" input (USB audio).


 

 That must then pertain only to Lightning equipped iDevices, or perhaps just the most recent iOS.
  
 It doesn't work that way for instance with my (admittedly aging) iPad2 running iOS6, where using a 30-pin cable into the HA-2's Type A input yields a maximum of 16/48.


----------



## ClieOS

mikeyfresh said:


> That must then pertain only to Lightning equipped iDevices, or perhaps just the most recent iOS.
> 
> It doesn't work that way for instance with my (admittedly aging) iPad2 running iOS6, where using a 30-pin cable into the HA-2's Type A input yields a maximum of 16/48.


 

 As you have said, I  think this is probably an Apple's limitation and not a HA-2 limitation.


----------



## shuto77

zilch0md said:


> A friend has told me about a third option he found, but it's more expensive still:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Venture-Craft-Lightning-cable-7Nclass-Lightning-USB-High-quality-cable-/221698725916




Do we have any engineers here who can explain how this purple Moon cable @ $93 is better than my $6 cable? 

I know this is slightly off-topic, but I always get shouted down (so to speak) when I question the value of very expensive cables.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Now I am thoroughly confused. For hi res is a cck still required or not?

Or just on 30 pin devices?


----------



## Antihippy

Alright, seeing that I've upgraded to the nexus 6p does anyone know a good micro USB to usb-c otg cable? Short and angled preferred.


----------



## robvagyok

originalsnuffy said:


> Now I am thoroughly confused. For hi res is a cck still required or not?
> 
> Or just on 30 pin devices?


 
 there is a thread about this http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck/510


----------



## originalsnuffy

robvagyok said:


> there is a thread about this http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck/510


 
  
 That thread is generic to the CCK which I actually understand.
  
 The question relates to one posting that said that the built in "CCK" equivalent for the HA-2 was limited n throughput. Then there was another post refuting that but only for lightning connectors.   Or so it seemed.
  
 So the confusion, please let me make clear, is ONLY about the build in CCK type capabiilties in the HA-2.  To me that is the primary area of interest for this unit.  Otherwise my dollars would go to the more expensive but somewhat more capable Chord Mojo.  Specifically the Mojo is attractive to me because it can handle digital input from  my two X3 devices (both first and second gen). 
  
 But then again I have some issues with random pauses from the iphone during CCK playback on the Mojo which leads me to being somewhat interested in the HA-2.  The pauses occur when playing some podcasts (specifically the "Deadpod").  That is why I am trying to get a handle on what the situation truly is with regard to CCK liked capabilities (of MFIT or what have you).


----------



## zilch0md

@HasturTheYellow
  
 PM sent:  We need the manufacturer's help here.  
  
 Does the HA-2's USB A port support Hi-Res files from iDevices equipped with 30-pin connectors as well as Lightning connectors?  
  
 Does the iDevice version or iOS version determine whether or not the HA-2's USB A port can support Hi-Res files?
  
*Under what circumstances, if any, would an iDevice owner be forced to use a CCK to provide input to the HA-2's USB Micro B port?*


----------



## robvagyok

https://klausosk.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/oppo-ha-2/ 
 this guy was hearing 24bit/96kHz music from the Oppo and his iPhone
 question is what connections he used.


----------



## MikeyFresh

clieos said:


> As you have said, I  think this is probably an Apple's limitation and not a HA-2 limitation.


 

 Yes most certainly an Apple imposed firmware limitation.
  
 Michael Goodwin of CEntrance tried to tackle this very issue in hopes of making the HiFi-M8 hi-rez compatible through it's iDevice input.
  
 Long story short, only possible with newer Lightning equipped iDevices according to him, and likely iOS 7 or possibly higher is also required.
  
 I meant no attack or negative refute of @originalsnuffy's post, thats why I prefaced my statement with "Just a quick clarification".
  
 But for those hoping to use an older 30-pin equipped iDevice such as my iPad2, you'll need the CCK for hi-rez capability with DACs such as the HA-2...
  
  
 Here is the iPad2 running iOS6 and Onkyo HF Player when connected to the HA-2 with a 30-pin dock cable, playing an 88.2kHz sample rate track:
  


 Now the same track using the CCK connection to the HA-2's USB input, the display now indicating processing of the 88.2 kHz sample rate:
  


 Now with a 192kHz track, the 30-pin cable connected to the HA-2's iDevice input, the display indicates downsampling to 48kHz:
  

  
 Same track with CCK connection to the HA-2's USB input displays processing at the native 192kHz sample rate:
  


 Lastly, a DSD64 track, iPad2 connected via 30-pin dock cable to the HA2's iDevice input displays the track is downsampled to 48kHz:
  

  
 The DSD64 track through the CCK into the HA-2's USB input, display indicates the native 2.8mHz sample rate:
  


 The above is apparently moot for users of newer Lightning equipped iDevices with a more recent iOS update.
  
 But to expand on my original point, the CCK functionality is not built into the HA-2's iDevice input. Rather, it is a feature of newer Lightning equipped iDevices. Those plodding along with older iDevices (like me) still need the CCK for proper hi-rez playback capability with the HA-2.


----------



## shuto77

Hey, is anyone using the Oppo here to drive the Alpha Dogs, Alpha Dog Primes or the Sennheiser HD800? 

I know it can drive them, but can it drive them well?

I know people have varying opinions on what constitutes good. I've never had a dedicated desktop amp (unless the Soundblaster X7 counts). 

I want to know if a $400 desktop amp can drives the above-referenced headphones significantly better than the Oppo. 

Just trying to figure out if the Oppo is going to hold me back as I start looking at higher-end headphones.


----------



## PixelSquish

shuto77 said:


> Hey, is anyone using the Oppo here to drive the Alpha Dogs, Alpha Dog Primes or the Sennheiser HD800?
> 
> I know it can drive them, but can it drive them well?
> 
> ...


 
 if it helps i have the oppo plus the hd600's which are rated at 300ohms.  the oppo paired nicely but i often found myself at max volume and wanting even a bit more headroom. so i got a desktop amp and ran the oppo to it via its line out and i can hear a noticeable difference with the additional power YMMV


----------



## zilch0md

My friend, Cornan, has found *a fifth choice of right-angled cables* for those looking to use an iDevice with the HA-2.
  
 I've update the list, here:   http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254347


----------



## empathyrus

leggy said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Just to be clear, are we talking about Chord Mojo or something else? Because Chord Mojo is almost 3 times more expensive than HA2




Chord Mojo is $599 vs $299 for HA2 in the US.


----------



## leggy

empathyrus said:


> Chord Mojo is $599 vs $299 for HA2 in the US.




Can you give me the link for the Mojo in the US?


----------



## zilch0md

leggy said:


> Can you give me the link for the Mojo in the US?




http://oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html


----------



## leggy

Thank you Zilch


----------



## FiJAAS

On the gin would the Anker Astro E3 be a good buy to charge the ha-2 and iPod touch?


----------



## zilch0md

leggy said:


> Thank you Zilch


 
  
 There are other dealers here in the States, but I've done business with him and like his service.


----------



## zilch0md

fijaas said:


> On the gin would the Anker Astro E3 be a good buy to charge the ha-2 and iPod touch?


 
  
 I would think so, yes.  I've had the older, discontinued Anker Astro Pro 10,000 mAh battery pack for almost two years and it's still going strong - no problems.  
  
 The Anker Astro E3 looks a lot thinner, but with the same capacity rating, for a lot less money.  The prices keep going down on these.  Snap it up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 http://www.amazon.com/10000mAh-Portable-Gerneration-External-Technology/dp/B009USAJCC
  
 ---
  
  
  
 I was just about to post a recommendation for this product:  
  
  
*Drok Dual USB 2.0 Digital Multimeter *
  

 http://www.amazon.com/DROK-Multimeter-Capacity-Charging-Alignment/dp/B00J3JSEG6
  
 Here it is, plugged into the HA-2's USB charger, simultaneously charging the HA-2 and an iPod Touch 6, while providing a constant readout of the voltage coming from the charger and, best of all, *how many amps are being pulled by the two devices*:
  

  
 When the amperage falls to 0.00, they are both fully charged, but I'm able to unplug first one, then the other, to get a feeling for how close either of them are to a full charge (without having to judge by turning on the iPod to see its battery state indicator or look at the four LEDs of the HA-2.
  
 I've also been using the Drok with the HA-2 charger, for several months now, for simultaneously charging my Sony Walkman NWZ-A17 and the HA-2. I've not encountered any problems whatsoever and I like being able to assess the progress with a quick glance.
  
 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.head-fi.org/t/528149/ibasso-pb-2-pelican-fully-balanced-portable-db-2-dac-hiflight-recommended-op-amps-page-16/1305#post_12260674


----------



## michaelmorris

Is there a comparison anywhere between the Oppo HA-2 and the Pico Slim? I have the Pico slim (bought for my beloved custom IEMs that have been tragically left on an airplane somewhere...). I just bought the PM-3 and am considering the HA-2. Pico Slim should be able to drive these headphones, right? They have a low impedance, similar to some IEMs. 

To be honest I can't discern a huge difference when I play Tidal HIFI through the amp and when I play through the phone direct... 

But these are my first ever over-ear headphones...

Anyone been able to make a direct comparison Pico Slim vs HA-2?

Thanks and hello - this is my first post. 
Michael


----------



## Mercilesslord

Hi
Just obtained this wonderful piece of equipment but i have an issue with the otg cable. Anyone knows any right angled otg cable for android? And care to share how you guys manage the cables? Like in a pouch? 

Thanks


----------



## originalsnuffy

For users of this unit with Apple lightning equipment, I am wondering what you experiences have been?
  
 I use a lightning CCK to output my phone to various external DAC units, and the experience is mixed at best.  I get dropouts all the time, and these dropouts require going back to the phone and hitting play again.   Sometimes I get white noise, etc.
  
 So I am wondering if this unit is more reliable with iphones than with using the CCK.
  
 My iphone is a 6 plus, running 9.2
  
 Thanks.


----------



## larki

I've had the HA-2 for a week and did not have any drop outs with my iOS 9.2 devices (iPhone 6S, ipad Air 2). 

Only issue: when the device sleeps for a while without playing audio, I sometimes have to reconnect. But never during play.


----------



## andrewkennedy

I love my Oppo and Sony Z5 combination. 
  
 However the Usb otg match up between the 2 devices is less than optimal. 
  
 With the devices flush together there seems to be quite a lot of stress placed on the connection to the Oppo. (the Z5 usb is in the centre of the phone, the micro usb on the oppo being on the left or right depending on orientation) 
  
 Does anyone have any stacking links at all for their Z5 and Oppo? 
  
 I was thinking some kind of spacers between the phone and Oppo?
  
 Also looking for perhaps a right angled to straight OTG usb cable.......although no joy looking for one, or any reply from Forza audio a suggestion made on here for a dedicated USB otg short cable. 
  
 Any ideas or help is much appreciated as always. 
  
 Thanks. 
  
 (Uk based)


----------



## andrewkennedy

mercilesslord said:


> Hi
> Just obtained this wonderful piece of equipment but i have an issue with the otg cable. Anyone knows any right angled otg cable for android? And care to share how you guys manage the cables? Like in a pouch?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 In the very same boat!
  
 Would also love some help on this issue. Seems to be very easily fixed for Iphone users. Less info for us Android users.


----------



## shuto77

mercilesslord said:


> Hi
> Just obtained this wonderful piece of equipment but i have an issue with the otg cable. Anyone knows any right angled otg cable for android? And care to share how you guys manage the cables? Like in a pouch?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Hi--
  
 I use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. It's quite sturdy. At $6 and 10-14 day shipping times from China, I purchased a second one. 
  
 I use double-sided velcro tape to keep the oppo connected to my Galaxy S4 I used as a transport.I am looking for a more elegant solution, however. 
  
 Good luck!


----------



## andrewkennedy

shuto77 said:


> Hi--
> 
> I use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. It's quite sturdy. At $6 and 10-14 day shipping times from China, I purchased a second one.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, for the price it's a no brainer to order that. Hope it will help reduce the stress on the ports. Thanks again


----------



## shuto77

andrewkennedy said:


> Thanks, for the price it's a no brainer to order that. Hope it will help reduce the stress on the ports. Thanks again


 
  
 Yes, the straight OTG cables were a bad move by Oppo, but honestly the only thing I can fault them for with this package. 
  
 This is a high-quality cable; its construction (from the outside at least, I couldn't tell you about its internals,) is actually even sturdier than the Monoprice and Anker micro USB cables I typically use. 
  
 The little buggers are easy to lose, so I'd recommend buying two.


----------



## MikeyFresh

shuto77 said:


> Yes, the straight OTG cables were a bad move by Oppo, but honestly the only thing I can fault them for with this package.
> 
> This is a high-quality cable; its construction (from the outside at least, I couldn't tell you about its internals,) is actually even sturdier than the Monoprice and Anker micro USB cables I typically use.
> 
> The little buggers are easy to lose, so I'd recommend buying two.


 

 Good to hear you like the quality on that cable.
  
 I have both the 10cm and 7cm versions on the way to me now, I wasn't sure which length would work best so I had them ship both. As you said, they are easy to lose.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

zilch0md said:


> @HasturTheYellow
> 
> PM sent:  We need the manufacturer's help here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For the HA-2 there should never be a case where the CCK (Camera Connection Kit) is necessary for high resolution audio, as the limiting factor with iDevices is the playback software, not the interface. This is why we recommend using something like the Onkyo HF player or Hibiki to get high resolution from a iDevice into the HA-2.
  
 As long as the device supports MFi and can install third party playback software, you can get high resolution from it using 30-pin or Lightning to the HA-2.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

originalsnuffy said:


> For users of this unit with Apple lightning equipment, I am wondering what you experiences have been?
> 
> I use a lightning CCK to output my phone to various external DAC units, and the experience is mixed at best.  I get dropouts all the time, and these dropouts require going back to the phone and hitting play again.   Sometimes I get white noise, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you having actual dropouts in the middle of the song, or are the dropouts after you have stopped playing the audio for a while? If the later, then this is related to the power handling of the iDevice where the USB interface is disabled to save on power. To prevent this from happening you can put the HA-2 into Battery Charge mode (at the expense of battery life) so the USB port is always active, or just get to the habit disconnecting and reconnecting the USB cable or turning off then on the HA-2 to force the iDevice to see the HA-2 as an active USB device.
  
 If the former, then this is a classic case of bad cables. Try alternative cables if you have them available.
  
 I personally have not had issues with the iPhone 5 I use just as a DAP using the Onkyo HF player.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

shuto77 said:


> Yes, the straight OTG cables were a bad move by Oppo, but honestly the only thing I can fault them for with this package.


 
  
 We tried angled adapters and we just could not come up with a design that worked well for whatever reason, so we stuck with the straight cable that produced solid testing results in terms of signal integrity and fit.


----------



## MikeyFresh

hasturtheyellow said:


> For the HA-2 there should never be a case where the CCK (Camera Connection Kit) is necessary for high resolution audio, as the limiting factor with iDevices is the playback software, not the interface. This is why we recommend using something like the Onkyo HF player or Hibiki to get high resolution from a iDevice into the HA-2.
> 
> As long as the device supports MFi and can install third party playback software, you can get high resolution from it using 30-pin or Lightning to the HA-2.


 
 Take a look at *Post 2806*, using Onkyo HF Player, you need the CCK for anything more than 16/48 from the 30-pin equipped iPad2.


----------



## urbino

mercilesslord said:


> Hi
> Just obtained this wonderful piece of equipment but i have an issue with the otg cable. Anyone knows any right angled otg cable for android? And care to share how you guys manage the cables? Like in a pouch?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I got this set of 3 cases a while back.  Carry the smallest one in my messenger bag.  The HA-2 cables are in the zipper pouch.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mikeyfresh said:


> Take a look at *Post 2806*, using Onkyo HF Player, you need the CCK for anything more than 16/48 from the 30-pin equipped iPad2.


 
  
 Did you make sure that you selected the HD portion of the Onkyo HF player? I just tried a 192kHz FLAC file from the Chesky's Ultimate Headphone Demonstration Disc and it was 192kHz in; 192kHz out with a Lightning cable (iPhone 5) and 30pin (Gen 2 iPad).


----------



## MikeyFresh

hasturtheyellow said:


> Did you make sure that you selected the HD portion of the Onkyo HF player? I just tried a 192kHz FLAC file from the Chesky's Ultimate Headphone Demonstration Disc and it was 192kHz in; 192kHz out with a Lightning cable (iPhone 5) and 30pin (Gen 2 iPad).


 

 Yes I did, those same tracks don't even exist in SD format on that iPad.
  
 In those photos I posted, the upper left-hand side displays the track information, and the right-hand side is what the handshake with the DAC allows as output.
  
 So the 2nd example is what you did, Neil Young Zuma: _Cortez The Killer _is a 192kHz FLAC file, downsampled to 48kHz through the 30-pin cable, but not through the CCK.


----------



## shuto77

hasturtheyellow said:


> We tried angled adapters and we just could not come up with a design that worked well for whatever reason, so we stuck with the straight cable that produced solid testing results in terms of signal integrity and fit.




Interesting. The right angle cable I've been using has been rock solid. The straight cable was putting too much pressure on my phone's micro usb port.

Your team has put together a wonderful product, however, and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

mikeyfresh said:


> Yes I did, those same tracks don't even exist in SD format on that iPad.
> 
> In those photos I posted, the upper left-hand side displays the track information, and the right-hand side is what the handshake with the DAC allows as output.
> 
> So the 2nd example is what you did, Neil Young Zuma: _Cortez The Killer _is a 192kHz FLAC file, downsampled to 48kHz through the 30-pin cable, but not through the CCK.


 
  
 Don't really have a response for you at the moment as the Onkyo HR show showed 192kHz in the Left and Right panels of the application when used on the two devices that I have with the stock Apple cables that came with the respective products. A CCK should not be necessary to get HR from an iDevice as long as the iDevice is running the appropriate high resolution application.


----------



## MikeyFresh

hasturtheyellow said:


> Don't really have a response for you at the moment as the Onkyo HR show showed 192kHz in the Left and Right panels of the application when used on the two devices that I have with the stock Apple cables that came with the respective products. A CCK should not be necessary to get HR from an iDevice as long as the iDevice is running the appropriate high resolution application.


 

 Thats interesting, what iOS version are you using on the iPad2?
  
 Did you physically close/kill the HF Player app before changing the connections?
  
 Michael Goodman of CEntrance told me after exhaustive conversation with Apple, it was determined that hi-rez playback without the CCK was only possible on Lightning equipped iDevices.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

I will have to check when I am back at work, but it should be something like 7.1.2.
  
 The iPad has never been connected to a CCK, so I just turned it on, opened the application and connected the HA-2. Selected a high resolution song and confirmed the output in the app.


----------



## Spirulina780

Why don´t they make some way of locking the volume knob on these portable amp/dacs? aren't they meant to be worn in a pocket?


----------



## JoeMarioZ

When the oppo is in use with Android or a Pc/Mac is it always charging? Does that affect the battery's life cycle? If I want to keep it permanently plugged to my computer there is no way I can stop it from charging it? Or my android device for that matter? I feel like basically being forced to use an ipod or iPhone to play music, I'd hate to, the onkyo player is hideous and most of my files are flac...


----------



## shankar

joemarioz said:


> ...the onkyo player is hideous...


 
 True that!


----------



## pinoyman

shuto77 said:


> Interesting. The right angle cable I've been using has been rock solid. The straight cable was putting too much pressure on my phone's micro usb port.
> 
> Your team has put together a wonderful product, however, and I recommend it to everyone.


 
  
  


originalsnuffy said:


> One thing about the Mojo is that is can handle coax digital input and the HA2 cannot.  On the other hand, the Mojo does not have the Apple CCK built in like the HA2.   The Oppo can also charge an iphone which is cool.
> 
> If have only had a brief amount of time with the HA2 and the Oppo simultaneously.   At the time is seemed like great vs. great.
> 
> ...


 
 TRUE.
 but do you know if the sound quality is both can be said that one is better than the other?


----------



## mandrake50

joemarioz said:


> When the oppo is in use with Android or a Pc/Mac is it always charging? Does that affect the battery's life cycle? If I want to keep it permanently plugged to my computer there is no way I can stop it from charging it? Or my android device for that matter? I feel like basically being forced to use an ipod or iPhone to play music, I'd hate to, the onkyo player is hideous and most of my files are flac...


 

 The charging circuit is regulated. I believe that it stops charging when the battery is full. I don't think that leaving it plugged in will damage the battery. I got mine during the release of the second batch. I have left it plugged in to power for weeks at a time. The battery has shown no noticeable decrease in performance.
  
 When it is plugged in with a "normal" OTG A to micro, the charge light blinking is just showing that it is taking power from the PC to run itself. I don't think that this will hurt it at all. The situation is not good with a phone or tablet, only because you are draining the battery of the source.
  
 As to the Android, with my previous DNA and my current s6, the HA 2 does not charge when used with the proper cable. The stock one, nor any cable constructed with the pin out posted here a ways back.
 If you got an A to micro wired in the same way, it should not pull power from the PC when it is plugged in.


----------



## JoeMarioZ

mandrake50 said:


> As to the Android, with my previous DNA and my current s6, the HA 2 does not charge when used with the proper cable. The stock one, nor any cable constructed with the pin out posted here a ways back.
> If you got an A to micro wired in the same way, it should not pull power from the PC when it is plugged in.




I own a nexus 6p, so I'm using a type C to female type A OTG, does that make any difference? I do feel the battery on my phone drains noticeable quicker when using the oppo. Is there a setting on the phone that prevents this from happening? This isn't a problem with ios though right? I'm also inclined to just get an ipod touch to use with it, given the bulky nature of my current setup, and the ability to use the portable battery functionality while connected and listening to music.


----------



## shuto77

joemarioz said:


> I own a nexus 6p, so I'm using a type C to female type A OTG, does that make any difference? I do feel the battery on my phone drains noticeable quicker when using the oppo. Is there a setting on the phone that prevents this from happening? This isn't a problem with ios though right? I'm also inclined to just get an ipod touch to use with it, given the bulky nature of my current setup, and the ability to use the portable battery functionality while connected and listening to music.




OTG on Android is still somewhat flaky. 

It sounds like you need a two-way OTG to USB C cable, like the one in the box, but one compatible with USB C. 

If you use a standard otg cable, the dac will leach the phone's power supply. The two-way cable should prevent this. 

Whether anyone has made such a specific cable is another story.


----------



## fluidz

I'd like to point out the Ha-2 works well with the Nvidia Shield Tv, plug and play via Usb out on the Shield / mode B on the Ha-2.
  
 If using Kodi, use this build for Audio passthrough to work properly with the Shield Tv -
  
_http://mirrors.kodi.tv/test-builds/android/arm/kodi-20160110-d071148-adddroidPT-armeabi-v7a.apk_
  
_SOURCE : _http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=252852


----------



## mandrake50

joemarioz said:


> I own a nexus 6p, so I'm using a type C to female type A OTG, does that make any difference? I do feel the battery on my phone drains noticeable quicker when using the oppo. Is there a setting on the phone that prevents this from happening? This isn't a problem with ios though right? I'm also inclined to just get an ipod touch to use with it, given the bulky nature of my current setup, and the ability to use the portable battery functionality while connected and listening to music.


 

 I am sure it makes a difference. Both ends of a USB to USB micro cable need to have pins 4 and 5 shorted (this is to produce the OTG ID signal on BOTH ends) to prevent the HA-2 from pulling power from the source. I spent a bit of time looking but found no pin out diagram for the  "C" connector.  I am sure that it is possible to get a properly made cable to do what you need. I am just not sure how it would be made.
  
 EDIT:
 It may be able to be done, but does not look like it is a simple wiring change:
  
_"Converting USB 2.0 OTG SoCs to USB Type-C While existing Device, Host, and DRD devices can be converted to support the USB Type-C connection with some effort, it is not practical to convert existing OTG SoCs. OTG requires a new state machine using the configuration channel to support USB Type-C. Host Negotiation Protocol is used to swap host and device role for OTG, while Power Delivery communication is used to change roles for USB Type-C. Combined, these challenges preclude simple upgrades of OTC SoCs to USB Type-C. Rather than converting an existing OTG SoC, system architects can use an external Dual Role Port USB Type-C support chip or redesigned Power Management IC (PMIC) to support DRD or OTG. The redesigned PMIC supports functions such as Power Delivery communication, Vbus switching, configuration channel signaling and device attach detection. Converting an existing SuperSpeed DRD or OTG product to USB Type-C requires appropriate partitioning of functionality between the old controller, PHY and software, and the new USB Type-C-specific additions. The impact on low level software, drivers, and applications when properly supporting DRD or OTG should not be underestimated. The end user expects that applications using USB are just as user-friendly as the USB Type-C connector itself. - See more at: https://www.synopsys.com/Company/Publications/DWTB/Pages/dwtb-convert-usb-design-type-c-2015q1.aspx#sthash.zV9QZH2j.dpuf"_
  
 See HERE


----------



## zilch0md

From Page 59 of this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/870#post_11507058


----------



## mandrake50

zilch0md said:


> From Page 59 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/870#post_11507058


 

 Exactly what I was talking about originally. Apparently of no help when throwing type C connector into the mix.
 Unfortunately!


----------



## DPence

I have JH CIEMs ad use an iPhone as my main source of playback. I have been thinking about getting a DAC/amp and everything is pointing me in the direction of the HA-2. Any feedback or info I should be conscious of before buying?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## FiJAAS

Anyone who used the Beyerdynamic DT 1350, RHA MA750 and RHA T20 with the Oppo HA-2 could you share your experience?


----------



## JoeMarioZ

mandrake50 said:


> I am sure it makes a difference. Both ends of a USB to USB micro cable need to have pins 4 and 5 shorted (this is to produce the OTG ID signal on BOTH ends) to prevent the HA-2 from pulling power from the source. I spent a bit of time looking but found no pin out diagram for the  "C" connector.  I am sure that it is possible to get a properly made cable to do what you need. I am just not sure how it would be made.




Would a simple type C to micro work? I doubt it given the cable needs to be otg. Anyways there seems there isn't any direct solution for this. Might as well get an iOS device for playback.


----------



## Subhakar

fijaas said:


> Anyone who used the Beyerdynamic DT 1350, RHA MA750 and RHA T20 with the Oppo HA-2 could you share your experience?





DT 1350 came to life with Oppo HA-2. It was good unamped too, on my OnePlus One and also with FiiO E6 amp but I realized it was at its best with Oppo HA-2. Better instrument separation, more linearity, better defined bass, more forward vocals and as clinical as it can be. It was as if someone super sharpened a slightly blunt knife.


----------



## howdy

Here ya go Mike, check out the new Forza cable. Picture is from an iPhone 5s so the quality is not for your gallery.


----------



## zilch0md

^  Howdy, Howdy!
  
 Are you kidding?  It just needed a little bit of help.  I really like it!
  
 I tweaked it and cross-posted for you:  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/699781/the-member-judged-fine-art-head-fi-gallery/840#post_12272841
  

  
 Mike


----------



## howdy

zilch0md said:


> ^  Howdy, Howdy!
> 
> Are you kidding?  It just needed a little bit of help.  I really like it!
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm honored, Thanks Mike!


----------



## JoeMarioZ

howdy said:


> Here ya go Mike, check out the new Forza cable. Picture is from an iPhone 5s so the quality is not for your gallery.




Where did you buy the L shaped A to lightning cable?


----------



## howdy

It's on Amazon, it's called a Zeskit right angle. I'm on my phone otherwise I would link it.


----------



## zilch0md

joemarioz said:


> Where did you buy the L shaped A to lightning cable?


 
  


howdy said:


> It's on Amazon, it's called a Zeskit right angle. I'm on my phone otherwise I would link it.


 
  
 Here's a list of five different options for right-angled iDevice cables for use with the HA-2 (from a few pages back):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254347


----------



## Mojo777

Any you guys eyeballing the Mojo? I've had the ha-2 for a month now. Really enjoying it but am finding myself on the Mojo thread a lot. I know it's a disease but was wondering how many have made or wanting to making the leap.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I am testing the mojo and eyeing the ha-2. So I am doing what you suggested in reverse. As a player of files from a portable device the mojo is wonderful. As a dac for a portable notebook it is very good once configured. But where I am running into issues is with the iPhone. 

I think the ha-2 runs in reverse. Great with iPhone. Even charges it. Good with pc. Can't even communicate with my FIIO units


----------



## Mojo777

Hmmm. Yeah it's my mobile setup. I run the ha-1 in my home office hence my attraction to the ha-2. It's plugged into a iPhone 6 running tidal 99% of the time. Seems that's what is was designed for and the Mojo not so much. Could be a question of convenience and integration vs ultimate sound quality.


----------



## m0nz

I've been auditioning the 8's paired with an iPhone 6S, 6S + Oppo HA-2, Note 4, and Note 4 + HA-2, as well as HA-2 w/ PC.  Audio files range from iTunes music, Google Music, Tidal, and Onkyo HF Player with DSD256 sample files from Oppo.
  
 My initial impressions are as follows:
  
 The iPhone 6S alone is pretty darn decent. Sound is excellent.
  
 The iPhone 6S + Oppo HA-2 provides a small improvement.  Slightly wider soundstage, a bit more space, and better dynamics.  It's hard to say that the pair is really worth the extra bulk.  Sometimes I just want to use the iPhone without the HA-2 because it sounds "good enough". Ha.  I'm not sure that's a thing with these IEM's. The benefit obviously comes from the DSD/FLAC decoding ability. But to be honest, I'm not sure my ears are really good enough to hear a big difference between 320kbps MP3/AAC and DSD. Let alone DSD64 and DSD256.
  
 Note 4 alone... mmmm, Meh.  I use V4A and some rooted tricks to improve sound quality, but it's not quite as good as the vanilla iphone (I also use Equalizer everywhere for iPhone)
  
 Note 4 + HA-2 provides a more noticeable improvement.  Definitely worth the investment when these two are paired.  No problems with USB Audio for the applications and the android build that I am running.
  
 Oppo HA-2 with PC is obviously a huge improvement over built-in sound on a Gigabyte Z97-ITX.  I compared against my Focusrite scarlett and the Oppo wins, barely.
  
 I haven't changed my filters out yet (not sure if I will).  I'm using the 2 dot olives and isolation is great... I've had them in for a couple hours and my ears notice a bit of fatigue.
  
 Still trying to decide if high-gain vs low gain makes a difference.
  
 Also, wondering if the HA-2 is really giving the 8's what they need.  Output impedence of the HA-2 is just not quite enough for the 9ohm 846's.


----------



## JoeMarioZ

WOW... Just plugged in my old iPod Classic and turns out unlike my previous Fiio E17, the USB out on the HA-2 does work, this means I can still use my old iPod, I was planning to buy an iPod touch for playback, but that would reduce my storage from 160 to 32GB. But still I have a couple of concerns given its a legacy device:
  
 1. Does the iPod play files at any bit rate 16/24/32? and what about 96/192/384 etc?
 2. Just to make sure, but there is no way an iPod will play FLAC files right?
 3. If i were to convert my files from FLAC to ALAC, what is the best software to do so? And if I do, is there any apparent loss in fidelity from the format change?
 4. Can I still find L-shaped USB to 30-pin connector?
  
 Thats all I can think of when it comes to the disadvantages of not having an app store, I also have a slight hearing loss on my right ear, I like to tune it a bit to the right channel, impossible to do with the iPod, it also limits me back to managing everything through iTunes, though I don't find that much of a problem.
  
 If you guys can see any other disadvantage, let me know. I read somewhere that the mechanical movement on a hard disk also affects the sound quality of the setup, would also appreciate someone to enlighten me on why this is bull. haha


----------



## JoeMarioZ

zilch0md said:


> Here's a list of five different options for right-angled iDevice cables for use with the HA-2 (from a few pages back):
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254347


 

 Wow, ridiculously priced, the zeskit it basically the only way to go...


----------



## TJ Max

joemarioz said:


> 1. Does the iPod play files at any bit rate 16/24/32? and what about 96/192/384 etc?
> 2. Just to make sure, but there is no way an iPod will play FLAC files right?
> 3. If i were to convert my files from FLAC to ALAC, what is the best software to do so? And if I do, is there any apparent loss in fidelity from the format change?
> 4. Can I still find L-shaped USB to 30-pin connector?


 
 1. Does the iPod play files at any bit rate 16/24/32? and what about 96/192/384 etc?
  
 The iPod is limited to 48khz 24-bit by itself, when connected to the Oppo, upto 384khz 24-bit PCM and DSDx64 and DSDx128 is possible.
  
 2. Just to make sure, but there is no way an iPod will play FLAC files right?
  
 Yes, 3rd party apps like Onkyo HF Player  supports FLAC and DSD on an iPod.
  
 3. If i were to convert my files from FLAC to ALAC, what is the best software to do so? And if I do, is there any apparent loss in fidelity from the format change?
  
 I use MusicBee and Jriver for reconverting. qaac.exe maybe required. Both Flac and ALAC are losssless, so any converting from one to the other is also lossless.
  
 4. Can I still find L-shaped USB to 30-pin connector?
 Not sure I never tried my 30pin connector...I'll try later.


----------



## stefanolandesca

Is the sabre dac/amp used in the lgv10 same with the oppo ha2?


----------



## emann56

Has anyone use the Ha-2 on the El-8C? My Fiio E17 is not cutting it.


----------



## JoeMarioZ

emann56 said:


> Has anyone use the Ha-2 on the El-8C? My Fiio E17 is not cutting it.




I wouldn't know about the El 8C, but I had the E17, and I have to say it's well worth the upgrade, I have two circumaural headsets, both open and closed, and they perform exceptionally paired with the HA-2


----------



## MikeyFresh

joemarioz said:


> WOW... Just plugged in my old iPod Classic and turns out unlike my previous Fiio E17, the USB out on the HA-2 does work, this means I can still use my old iPod, I was planning to buy an iPod touch for playback, but that would reduce my storage from 160 to 32GB. But still I have a couple of concerns given its a legacy device:
> 
> 1. Does the iPod play files at any bit rate 16/24/32? and what about 96/192/384 etc?
> 2. Just to make sure, but there is no way an iPod will play FLAC files right?
> ...


 

 1. The iPod Classic is limited to a maximum of 16-bit/48kHz files.
  
 2. An iPod Classic can play .flac files only if you load and use Rockbox as an alternative to the stock Apple firmware/OS.
  
 3. I use either XLD, or xACT to convert ALAC to FLAC and vice versa, with no apparent loss of fidelity. Both are Mac programs, not sure whats best for Windows, maybe the PonoMusic World skinned version of JRiver.
  
 4. I bet you can still find that on eBay, lousy generic quality is likely however.


----------



## pinoyman

joshk4 said:


> Price is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 agree.
 the oppo ha2 is pretty flat.
 i tried the sony pha3, which adds some warmth, and digital eq to it.
 it somewhat put some masked in to my music.
 not so with the oppo.


----------



## pinoyman

mojo777 said:


> Any you guys eyeballing the Mojo? I've had the ha-2 for a month now. Really enjoying it but am finding myself on the Mojo thread a lot. I know it's a disease but was wondering how many have made or wanting to making the leap.


 

 apples vs. oranges.
 i think both are good.
 i really like the oppo right now, and im aiming for the mojo in the future. 
 i wanted to own both.
  
 if you can, try both.
 let your ears be the judge. 
 they have different signatures, i believe.


----------



## joshk4

pinoyman said:


> apples vs. oranges.
> i think both are good.
> i really like the oppo right now, and im aiming for the mojo in the future.
> i wanted to own both.
> ...




Yeap agree to your ears being the judge. 

Just wondering, have you heard the mojo? 

If we are comparing ha 2 to mojo, relatively I find the ha 2 to be more bright and the mojo for me, to be more natural and organic in tone (guess would be warmer relatively speaking compared to ha 2).


----------



## zilch0md

Am I experiencing deja vu?

Or is this the Mojo Merry-Go-Round? 

From just 8 days ago: 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254735


----------



## urbino

zilch0md said:


> Am I experiencing deja vu?
> 
> Or is this the Mojo Merry-Go-Round?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder if the Mojo thread talks about us this much.


----------



## pinoyman

joshk4 said:


> Yeap agree to your ears being the judge.
> 
> Just wondering, have you heard the mojo?
> 
> If we are comparing ha 2 to mojo, relatively I find the ha 2 to be more bright and the mojo for me, to be more natural and organic in tone (guess would be warmer relatively speaking compared to ha 2).


 

 well i think its worth it to own both.


----------



## JoeMarioZ

mikeyfresh said:


> 1. The iPod Classic is limited to a maximum of 16-bit/48kHz files.




Even when connected to the Oppo through USB?


----------



## shuto77

pinoyman said:


> well i think its worth it to own both.




They're both obviously great devices but why bother with two portable dacs/amps?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Antihippy

Huh, interesting thing about marshmallow, is that you need to set the USB to midi in order to use the volume pot.


----------



## PixelSquish

using this amp with the bass boost on with the Beyer T90's is a blast. Love this little amp!


----------



## emann56

pixelsquish said:


> using this amp with the bass boost on with the Beyer T90's is a blast. Love this little amp!


 
  
 I just ordered one and also getting my Audeze El-8C replaced. I wonder which will come first.


----------



## PixelSquish

emann56 said:


> I just ordered one and also getting my Audeze El-8C replaced. I wonder which will come first.


 
 i wonder if my replacement Burson Soloist SL will com before either of your pieces get there 
  
 can't wait to put back the SOloist into my music chain!


----------



## Subhakar

pixelsquish said:


> using this amp with the bass boost on with the Beyer T90's is a blast. Love this little amp!





True that. With bass boost on, Oppo HA-2 made my new beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro more balanced. The portable DT 1350 didn't need much bass boost but most fullsized cans from beyerdynamic truly benefited from a little bass boost from HA-2. DT 880 / 250ohm feels a bit less cold in its clinical neutrality although I prefer its honesty without bass boost for studio purpose. But DT 990 Pro / 600ohm surely got its super beautiful treble extension equally balanced by deep bass that came with Oppo's bass boost function. I just wish the bass boost on Oppo HA-2 came with two levels - mild boost and high boost. But the clinical Sabre DAC of Oppo's surely adds onto the already neutral cans like DT 880 or HD650. Very unlike Mojo which is said to be more musical than coldly clinical. Yes, the typical treble-oriented beyerdynamic house sound found a good match in the bass boost function of Oppo HA-2 without losing its treble at all.


----------



## gamingdave

On my HTC One M8 I was having to use the High Performance mode within Developer Options to stop frequent popping when using the HA-2.
  
 Happy to say since the Marshmallow update (received this week) I get flawless playback even without this enabled. So the M8 and HA-2 are now a great pairing with all audio players, without any changes required.


----------



## lelionceau

Hello to everyone !
  
 I have an oppo ha-2 but with my phone under android 5.1 i experience dropouts whenever i listen to music on youtube, deezer and Qobuzz. 
  
 Is there something i should to to avoid that ?
  
 Thank you so much for your help !
  
 Artur


----------



## Subhakar

Built-in FM Radio (not FM app) on any mobile phone can be run with Oppo HA-2 as external USB DAC?


----------



## zilch0md

subhakar said:


> Built-in FM Radio (not FM app) on any mobile phone can be run with Oppo HA-2 as external USB DAC?




Most likely - If the FM radio circuit currently relies on the smartphone's DAC, it will work with the Oppo HA-2.


----------



## Subhakar

zilch0md said:


> Most likely - If the FM radio circuit currently relies on the smartphone's DAC, it will work with the Oppo HA-2.




Thanks. Shall buy a cheap phone with FM chip. Which Android version Oppo HA-2 DAC functionality is supported by from?


----------



## mandrake50

subhakar said:


> Built-in FM Radio (not FM app) on any mobile phone can be run with Oppo HA-2 as external USB DAC?


 

 All of those radios that I have played with are pretty bad as recievers. I think they use the earphone cable as an antenna. It is  not a good antenna. If using the USB out and no earphones connected, they don't get much at all in the reception department..


----------



## Ryan1524

I was very interested in acquiring one of these, but was disappointed that it wouldn't work correctly with my iPhone 6 for some reason. 
  
 The local shop has them in stock, and were gracious enough to let me try 3 different units (1 display, 1 open-box, and one Test unit). We used two different cables (1 Oppo's own black lightning-usb, and my own 6" lightning-USB cable which is thicker and better built than the included Oppo cable). 
  
 I head artifact/crackling while using two different music apps, and 3 differently styled music. The files are all AAC 192, MP3 320, or WAV ripped from FLAC. I tried both the native Music app, and Spotify. Not the greatest, but just to prove that it's not localized to one app. Also tried resetting my phone; no effect.
  
 Oddly enough, the artifact/distortion/clicking/crackling was not present when testing with their HA-1 DAC/AMP.
 The artifacts were also absent when using Mode C (analog amp only).
  
 Anybody here have issues with iPhone 6 -> Lightning -> A ?


----------



## ClieOS

never mind.


----------



## marekhlina

https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1


----------



## shuto77

Does anyone have a right angle 7-cm micro usb to micro usb otg cable they want to swap? I have an extra 10-cm, but I need the 7, and don't want to wait 2 weeks for shipping from China. 

Thanks!


----------



## brewweasel

subhakar said:


> True that. With bass boost on, Oppo HA-2 made my new beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro more balanced. The portable DT 1350 didn't need much bass boost but most fullsized cans from beyerdynamic truly benefited from a little bass boost from HA-2. DT 880 / 250ohm feels a bit less cold in its clinical neutrality although I prefer its honesty without bass boost for studio purpose. But DT 990 Pro / 600ohm surely got its super beautiful treble extension equally balanced by deep bass that came with Oppo's bass boost function. I just wish the bass boost on Oppo HA-2 came with two levels - mild boost and high boost. But the clinical Sabre DAC of Oppo's surely adds onto the already neutral cans like DT 880 or HD650. Very unlike Mojo which is said to be more musical than coldly clinical. Yes, the typical treble-oriented beyerdynamic house sound found a good match in the bass boost function of Oppo HA-2 without losing its treble at all.


 
 I'm curious how you are using this device with a pair of 600 ohm cans?  Are you using it for it's DAC functionality only, and running it through an amp?  I bought this DAC/AMP for my yet to arrive 1964audio CIEMS that I have yet to receive, for traveling.  Just for fun I plugged my 600 ohm DT880's in to it, and could barely get any volume out of it, even in high gain mode, but I expected that.  Just surprised to hear someone is using this for high impedance cans.


----------



## PixelSquish

brewweasel said:


> I'm curious how you are using this device with a pair of 600 ohm cans?  Are you using it for it's DAC functionality only, and running it through an amp?  I bought this DAC/AMP for my yet to arrive 1964audio CIEMS that I have yet to receive, for traveling.  Just for fun I plugged my 600 ohm DT880's in to it, and could barely get any volume out of it, even in high gain mode, but I expected that.  Just surprised to hear someone is using this for high impedance cans.


 
 seriously. i found the oppo just able to drive my 300ohm HD600's so now I use it as a DAC paired with a Burson Soloist SL amp. what a difference


----------



## kugino

ryan1524 said:


> I was very interested in acquiring one of these, but was disappointed that it wouldn't work correctly with my iPhone 6 for some reason.
> 
> The local shop has them in stock, and were gracious enough to let me try 3 different units (1 display, 1 open-box, and one Test unit). We used two different cables (1 Oppo's own black lightning-usb, and my own 6" lightning-USB cable which is thicker and better built than the included Oppo cable).
> 
> ...



funny. I just built a new cable for my pm-3 and connected it to the headphone out of the ha-2, which was attached to my iPhone via lightning. the sound was soft, staticky, and I thought I had crossed some connections in my cable. I rechecked everything, triple checked with the multimeter, and my cable is perfectly fine. plugged straight into the iPhone 6s+, it sounds fine. only when using the lightning to USB cable and the ha-2 is there static. glad to know someone else is experiencing the same. 

I am running 9.3 beta on my phone. the ha-2 worked perfectly fine when I was running 9.1 previously. 

anyone else?


----------



## x RELIC x

It's an iOS 9.3 beta issue. Same thing in the Mojo thread.


----------



## Ryan1524

kugino said:


> funny. I just built a new cable for my pm-3 and connected it to the headphone out of the ha-2, which was attached to my iPhone via lightning. the sound was soft, staticky, and I thought I had crossed some connections in my cable. I rechecked everything, triple checked with the multimeter, and my cable is perfectly fine. plugged straight into the iPhone 6s+, it sounds fine. only when using the lightning to USB cable and the ha-2 is there static. glad to know someone else is experiencing the same.
> 
> I am running 9.3 beta on my phone. the ha-2 worked perfectly fine when I was running 9.1 previously.
> 
> anyone else?


 
  
 Oppo responded within hours. Not bad for a Saturday. 
  
  


> This is an issue with the latest iOS 9.3 operating system. This has been confirmed by us, reported to Apple, and our own engineers are looking to see what is causing the errors so that we can address this issue in the future.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## kugino

cool. thanks for passing along the info...guess the ha-2 will stay on the shelf until oppo comes out with a firmware update.


----------



## PixelSquish

how much would i gain SQ wise or signature from going to a Schiit Bifrost over the Oppo HA-2?


----------



## brewweasel

x relic x said:


> It's an iOS 9.3 beta issue. Same thing in the Mojo thread.


 
 Guess I'll stay away from upgrading my phone them.  I'm on an iPhone 6, but iOS 9.2.1 without any problem.


----------



## mandrake50

kugino said:


> cool. thanks for passing along the info...guess the ha-2 will stay on the shelf until oppo comes out with a firmware update.


 

 As it is BETA software, should you not report it to Apple  and hope that THEY fix it. If it is the phone's OS, it may well be that Oppo can't fix it on their end. I am not sure why the expectation would be for them to fix Apple's screw up anyway.


----------



## kugino

mandrake50 said:


> As it is BETA software, should you not report it to Apple  and hope that THEY fix it. If it is the phone's OS, it may well be that Oppo can't fix it on their end. I am not sure why the expectation would be for them to fix Apple's screw up anyway.


yeah you're probably right. I'll report it to apple...hopefully it gets fixed in the next beta update. I guess I'll see if it's a problem using other USB DACs or if it's just the ha-2.


----------



## urbino

kugino said:


> yeah you're probably right. I'll report it to apple...hopefully it gets fixed in the next beta update. I guess I'll see if it's a problem using other USB DACs or if it's just the ha-2.


 
  
 As noted upthread, the Mojo is having the same problem.


----------



## kugino

urbino said:


> As noted upthread, the Mojo is having the same problem.


thanks. nice to know...


----------



## shuto77

urbino said:


> As noted upthread, the Mojo is having the same problem.







kugino said:


> thanks. nice to know...




The Apple people feel our (Android users') pain now. 

I hope they resolve this for you guys, and quickly. 

This is why I have a dedicated beater galaxy s4 for my Oppo. It just works. 

It sucks that it's a crapshoot with firmware updates and dacs. It's a shame, really.


----------



## georgelai57

I guess that's why I never use my iPhones etc for music via a DAC amp as the latter can never keep up with phone SW and FW updates.


----------



## ClieOS

georgelai57 said:


> I guess that's why I never use my iPhones etc for music via a DAC amp as the latter can never keep up with phone SW and FW updates.


 
  
 To be fair, this is more like Apple breaking its own firmware rather of a third party hardware not able to keep up.


----------



## kugino

georgelai57 said:


> I guess that's why I never use my iPhones etc for music via a DAC amp as the latter can never keep up with phone SW and FW updates.







clieos said:


> To be fair, this is more like Apple breaking its own firmware rather of a third party hardware not able to keep up.



and to be fair to both apple and oppo, 9.3 is a beta build so it comes with all the caveats that go along with beta software. I'm fairly confident it will be fixed, though.


----------



## extesy

I apologize if this has been discussed already (this is a long thread!) but I'd like to check if someone has the same issue with HA-2 as I do.
  
 Basically, I use it in desktop mode - always connected over USB to a always-on desktop computer. I checked with Oppo guys before buying HA-2 and they told me that in this case it will activate power pass-through mode and won't use battery at all. But unfortunately that's not what I'm seeing. If HA-2 is turned on, then even if I don't play any audio whatsoever, every 20-30 minutes the 4th green LED lamp starts blinking indicating that battery is now charging. Does that mean it lost the charge somehow? What's worse, it also happens if HA-2 is turned off (but still connected to USB), although it's every 1.5-2 hours in this case. Also, I've tried connecting it to MacBook Pro to rule out my desktop computer, but that didn't change anything.
  
 Has anyone seen this issue before? It this a defective unit? I don't think recharging battery 50 times a day is doing it any good.


----------



## PixelSquish

extesy said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already (this is a long thread!) but I'd like to check if someone has the same issue with HA-2 as I do.
> 
> Basically, I use it in desktop mode - always connected over USB to a always-on desktop computer. I checked with Oppo guys before buying HA-2 and they told me that in this case it will activate power pass-through mode and won't use battery at all. But unfortunately that's not what I'm seeing. If HA-2 is turned on, then even if I don't play any audio whatsoever, every 20-30 minutes the 4th green LED lamp starts blinking indicating that battery is now charging. Does that mean it lost the charge somehow? What's worse, it also happens if HA-2 is turned off (but still connected to USB), although it's every 1.5-2 hours in this case. Also, I've tried connecting it to MacBook Pro to rule out my desktop computer, but that didn't change anything.
> 
> Has anyone seen this issue before? It this a defective unit? I don't think recharging battery 50 times a day is doing it any good.


 
 same thing with mine


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone outputting the HA-2 to a desktop amp with particularly good results? If so, which ones? I'm looking to jump into the desktop amp game.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## PixelSquish

shuto77 said:


> Is anyone outputting the HA-2 to a desktop amp with particularly good results? If so, which ones? I'm looking to jump into the desktop amp game.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 i'm outputting the oppo to a Burson Soloist SL Mk II and it sounds great. however i decided i wanted to really go to a desktop DAC and ordered a Bifrost Multibit that will be getting here wed.


----------



## shuto77

pixelsquish said:


> i'm outputting the oppo to a Burson Soloist SL Mk II and it sounds great. however i decided i wanted to really go to a desktop DAC and ordered a Bifrost Multibit that will be getting here wed.




Very nice! 

Let me know how it turns out. 

I'm getting frustrated with my Galaxy S4 to HA-2 setup as I just bent an otg cable. As someone else here mentioned, this device isn't truly pocketable if it's going to put strain on the micro usb connectors. 

I'm debating whether to move on from this device, as I know I'm going to break one or both of these usb ports at some point.


----------



## PixelSquish

shuto77 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Let me know how it turns out.
> 
> ...


 
 will do.
  
 but yes, i would say getting a desktop amp would be a good idea with the HA-2 until if and when you want to go a different route for a DAC. i'm debating if i will sell my oppo or not just not sure yet.


----------



## shuto77

pixelsquish said:


> will do.
> 
> but yes, i would say getting a desktop amp would be a good idea with the HA-2 until if and when you want to go a different route for a DAC. i'm debating if i will sell my oppo or not just not sure yet.




I also have a Soundblaster X7 for gaming, which has a nice dac, but I prefer the Oppo's sound for music. 

I suppose I could keep the Oppo as portable dac.


----------



## extesy

pixelsquish said:


> same thing with mine


 
 Doesn't it bother you that the battery is constantly in a discharge/recharge loop? Is this a firmware issue or HA-2 is simply not able to draw power from USB directly and always has to go through battery?


----------



## PixelSquish

extesy said:


> Doesn't it bother you that the battery is constantly in a discharge/recharge loop? Is this a firmware issue or HA-2 is simply not able to draw power from USB directly and always has to go through battery?


 
 it definitely bugs me. did you contact oppo about it?


----------



## extesy

pixelsquish said:


> it definitely bugs me. did you contact oppo about it?


 
  
 Yes, I did. Oppo response was quite useless:
  


> HA-2 can use more power than the 500mA of USB power (the average power a USB interface of a PC uses) when playing certain contents. When the power consumption exceeds 500mA it will consume power from both the battery and the USB port to ensure that ample power is available to convert the audio to analog and amplify it at the same time. Later on when power consumption goes lower (quieter passage of the music or no audio is playing), it will recharge the battery. The battery is managed by a sophisticated power management chip, and will be charged when it detects that the battery is not full.
> In addition, if the computer is turned off or sometimes even in sleep depending on your power state, the USB power will no longer be available and the HA-2 will go back to using the internal battery. Even when off, there is a small amount of trickle power being used.


 
  
 This doesn't explain why battery discharges while playing no sound or while it's turned off (!). They also ignored the part that I don't turn off my computer. I've also tried plugging HA-2 into their VOOC power charger directly, but battery is still being recharged every 2 hours. After I pointed this out to them, this was their response:
  


> I don't have any other than the explanations other than the ones that you have already been provided with.


----------



## extesy

Could someone else in this thread please confirm if they see this battery recharge issue? Please plug HA-2 into a computer, turn HA-2 on, don't play any audio, and leave it fully charged for a few hours. Does it start recharging the battery after some time?


----------



## NZheadcase

shuto77 said:


> Is anyone outputting the HA-2 to a desktop amp with particularly good results? If so, which ones? I'm looking to jump into the desktop amp game.
> 
> Thanks!




I've used it many times with the original Burson Audio Soloist, and pair it very often with the ALO Pan Am. Very enjoyable for the music genres I listen to most. not the end all and be all, but allows for great flexibility. Some on this thread prefer the HA 2 over its big brother the HA 1 even.


----------



## bettyn

What does the Mojo do for a FiiO X5 II? Don't listen to the FiiO much anymore since I got a Questyle QP1R and have an Oppo ha-2 connected to my iPhone 6 or my iPod Touch. Have A LOT of music, so I can use all of these devices (Put the best stuff on the Questyle.)


----------



## brewweasel

extesy said:


> Could someone else in this thread please confirm if they see this battery recharge issue? Please plug HA-2 into a computer, turn HA-2 on, don't play any audio, and leave it fully charged for a few hours. Does it start recharging the battery after some time?


 
 I'll plug mine in at my desk at work tomorrow where I can watch the status at the same time, and report back.


----------



## mandrake50

extesy said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already (this is a long thread!) but I'd like to check if someone has the same issue with HA-2 as I do.
> 
> Basically, I use it in desktop mode - always connected over USB to a always-on desktop computer. I checked with Oppo guys before buying HA-2 and they told me that in this case it will activate power pass-through mode and won't use battery at all. But unfortunately that's not what I'm seeing. If HA-2 is turned on, then even if I don't play any audio whatsoever, every 20-30 minutes the 4th green LED lamp starts blinking indicating that battery is now charging. Does that mean it lost the charge somehow? What's worse, it also happens if HA-2 is turned off (but still connected to USB), although it's every 1.5-2 hours in this case. Also, I've tried connecting it to MacBook Pro to rule out my desktop computer, but that didn't change anything.
> 
> Has anyone seen this issue before? It this a defective unit? I don't think recharging battery 50 times a day is doing it any good.


 

 It sounds normal to me. The battery will self discharge even with the unit turned of and sitting in a drawer. The charger brings it to full and stops charging. The charge drops and it starts charging again.
 Even if the HA-2 is drawing zero power from the battery, I would expect it to go into charge mode periodically. I see the same with mine, but have never worried about it. Why is it concerning to you?


----------



## extesy

mandrake50 said:


> It sounds normal to me. The battery will self discharge even with the unit turned of and sitting in a drawer. The charger brings it to full and stops charging. The charge drops and it starts charging again.
> Even if the HA-2 is drawing zero power from the battery, I would expect it to go into charge mode periodically. I see the same with mine, but have never worried about it. Why is it concerning to you?


 
  
 But why would it self-discharge so fast to trigger the 'charging required' threshold? Normal Li-ion battery self-discharge rate is 2-3% per *month*. How much charge would it lose in 20 minutes?
  
 Also, if it draws power from USB for amplification, why is there any difference at all between turned on and turned off mode? There shouldn't be.


----------



## extesy

I ran one more experiment: this morning I turned on HA-2 but disconnected it from everything. It was fully charged at a time. Obviously no audio was being processed/amplified. Later the same day I checked the battery level and it was down to two green dots.
 
Why doing nothing consumed half of its battery in a matter of hours?! Half of the battery pack (3000 mAh) was spent for what exactly?


----------



## urbino

extesy said:


> I ran one more experiment: this morning I turned on HA-2 but disconnected it from everything. It was fully charged at a time. Obviously no audio was being processed/amplified. Later the same day I checked the battery level and it was down to two green dots.
> 
> Why doing nothing consumed half of its battery in a matter of hours?! Half of the battery pack (3000 mAh) was spent for what exactly?


 
  
 That sounds like a malfunctioning unit, to me.


----------



## extesy

urbino said:


> That sounds like a malfunctioning unit, to me.


 
  
 Could you please try the same experiment with yours? Just to confirm that this not a hardware design issue.


----------



## mandrake50

extesy said:


> I ran one more experiment: this morning I turned on HA-2 but disconnected it from everything. It was fully charged at a time. Obviously no audio was being processed/amplified. Later the same day I checked the battery level and it was down to two green dots.
> 
> Why doing nothing consumed half of its battery in a matter of hours?! Half of the battery pack (3000 mAh) was spent for what exactly?


 

 Ask Oppo if it is normal. It doesn't sound like it. After around 2 weeks, I plug mine in and the top light flashes... it takes about 30 to 45 minutes to charge from a 2.4 amp (not fast charge compatible) port.
  
 A couple of things. It may not be close to half discharged. The top light may flash when it is 5% discharged and the second light when it is 75% discharged. Still, from my experience after only 2 hours , I would consider this unusual. l would talk to Oppo, they have far more experience with the HA-2 than even the Headfi collective. I have always found them to be very helpful and honest in dealing with any questions or problems that I have presented to them.


----------



## extesy

mandrake50 said:


> After around 2 weeks, I plug mine in and the top light flashes...


 
  
 But you had it turned off in these 2 weeks, which is different from what I did (left it turned on for 8 hours).
  
 Yeah, I'll ask Oppo about this.


----------



## mandrake50

extesy said:


> But you had it turned off in these 2 weeks, which is different from what I did (left it turned on for 8 hours).


----------



## shuto77

extesy said:


> Yes, I did. Oppo response was quite useless:
> 
> 
> This doesn't explain why battery discharges while playing no sound or while it's turned off (!). They also ignored the part that I don't turn off my computer. I've also tried plugging HA-2 into their VOOC power charger directly, but battery is still being recharged every 2 hours. After I pointed this out to them, this was their response:




Let's tag @hasturtheyellow. He works for Oppo, and is active in this thread. 

He's a good dude; maybe he can help.


----------



## zilch0md

extesy said:


> Could someone else in this thread please confirm if they see this battery recharge issue? Please plug HA-2 into a computer, turn HA-2 on, don't play any audio, and leave it fully charged for a few hours. Does it start recharging the battery after some time?


 
  
  


mandrake50 said:


> It sounds normal to me. The battery will self discharge even with the unit turned of and sitting in a drawer. The charger brings it to full and stops charging. The charge drops and it starts charging again.
> Even if the HA-2 is drawing zero power from the battery, I would expect it to go into charge mode periodically. I see the same with mine, but have never worried about it. Why is it concerning to you?


 
  
 ^ I agree.
  
 The greatest rate of self-discharge (steepest portion of the curve) happens immediately after reaching a full charge.  So, it doesn't take long for a charging circuit to detect that the battery it is monitoring has lost some voltage.
  
 The HA-2 most likely uses a Li-Po battery - see the* orange curve* in this chart:
  





  http://nordicgroup.us/battery/
  
 When a charger automatically senses a voltage drop and reacts by topping off the battery AND you leave the charger plugged in for long periods when the battery is not in use, the battery is repeatedly shallow-cycled between 100% and something like 99% of capacity, depending on how the charger is designed.  This happens over and over and over again if you leave such a charger connected while the device is not in use.
  
 This can literally wear out the battery, slowly but surely. It's not as bad as deep-cycling a battery, as when taking it all the way down to the voltage at which the device shuts off, and only then putting it back on the charger. That regimen will force you to replace the battery far sooner than if you pampered the battery by routinely taking it down to 75% of capacity between charges.
  
 The more shallow each depth of discharge, the longer the battery will last before it must be replaced - and it's not a linear relationship, meaning you will not get twice as many charge cycles out of a battery by taking it down 25% each time instead of taking it down 50% each time. The relationship is exponential. You might enjoy something like 10 times as many charge cycles by routinely going only half as deep as you would otherwise.
  
 So, shallow discharges are better than deep for getting a lot of use out of a battery, but topping off to 100% every time the battery loses only 1% because of self-discharge is also bad for the longevity of the battery - because it can happen thousands of times across a year of leaving the unused device plugged into its charger.
  
 This is best evidenced by considering the familiar and, to some, peculiar death of laptop batteries when the laptop is left plugged into its charger all the time. A year of countless automatic recharges to repeatedly top off the battery as it self-discharges is abusive. Even though the depth of each self-discharge between each recharge is very shallow (perhaps only 1%), keeping the laptop on the charger slowly destroys the battery by using up its ability to be cycled - like shaving away thousands of tiny slices from a bar of soap while it's not in use.
  
 Many an infrequent business traveler has discovered this when he takes his relatively new laptop on the road for the first time in several months and the battery just refuses to hold a charge. It's not memory effect (as was the case with NiCd chemistry). It's due to abusive, repeated, shallow self-discharge and recharge cycles.  Thousands of these minimum depth, shallow discharge cycles can be just as destructive as a few dozen maximum depth, deep discharge cycles.
  
 So, the best thing you can do with a laptop or an Oppo HA-2 or any other rechargeable device that is equipped with a charger that tops off the battery automatically as it reacts to self-discharge is...
  
*Unplug the charger after the battery has been topped off.  Allow the battery to self-discharge without suffering repeated recharging. *


----------



## m0nz

I appreciate all the info here. Lots of good knowledge. 

I wanted to add some thoughts of my own:

1) Regarding the self-discharge and cyclic recharging issue we are seeing and hoping to avoid by keeping it plugged in... As others have stated, it's basically impossible for the battery to Not discharge, even when connected. Add to that the possibility of the DAC drawing more than 500ma of power, and we are going to see the battery have to recharge... That's fine and all, but doesn't give us warm fuzzies. I realize this. But we can rest assured that all battery powered devices will suffer from this, especially if the load on the device exceeds that which the power supply (in our case, usb) can provide. 
2) The rate of discharge does seem a little concerning. The thought popped into my mind- are we making sure that the device, even when turned off, isn't in "power pack" mode? Or whatever we want to call it? I think we can be sure of that as long as the blue light is off. I think we can all agree that if the blue light is off, and the volume is clicked off, the device Should be off, and the rate of discharge should be close to that which the graph showed us. 
3) from my understanding, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that anything above or below nominal voltage is actually stress on the battery. For example, a lipo may have a nominal voltage of 3.7v. This is its most comfortable, least stressful state. Ideally, we would keep the battery here as much as possible. The depth of charge or discharge from this point is actually degrading to the cell. That being said, we would do our best to stay as close to nominal voltage, or half way charged, if we wanted to get the most life out of the battery. Since keeping the voltage/charge at this level is difficult, and inconvenient, I would say, depending on your level of OCD, you can set some boundaries. For instance, it is comfortable for me to charge my batteries to 80% and to not drain them below 20%. If I wanted to get a little more lifetime longevity out of the battery, I would narrow that margin to 70/30 or 60/40, or in a perfect world, always keep it at 40/50% or 3.7/3.8v. I would add to this that a battery gauge is only an estimate of the actual battery life and can be, for the most part, disregarded. You might notice that if you kept a battery at 50% for a very long time, and then decide to drain it, the gauge may go down to 1% and stay there for a prolonged period of time.

I hope this helps. I'm at work, but I will be on later to further discuss!

Take care for now HeadFi


----------



## FiJAAS

Just received the HA-2. Sooooo much better then the Sony PHA-1A. The PHA-1A was too bright for me, the HA-2 is just right. Will post pictures of my my portable rig once it's completed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FiJAAS

Short update:

HA-2 vs. JDS Labs C5

The C5 was my pride and joy until now. I like the amp in the HA-2 better than my JDS Labs C5. It's bass is more smoother, controlled, tight and just right. There is more bass in the C5 and even though it offers 3 bass boost options I prefer HA-3 bass and bass option more.

HA-2 and iPod Classic 7G

It pairs well with the 7G. I noticed a huge improvement in sound. Details and bass sounded excellence.

HA-2 and iPhone 6

Using the 6 with Spotify non premium I noticed a huge improvement over using the HO of the 6.

HA-2 and MacBook Pro

HA-2 really shines best when connected to a laptop and desktop. To my ears this was beyond a huge improvement in sound.

HA-2 Dac and LO to JDS Labs C5

I bypassed the amp in the HA-2 and connected the C5, details where there, still I prefer the bass in the HA-2 more.

The only thing that I'm hoping more for is the HA-2 soundstage to open up after I burn it in. Fingers crossed.

Headphones used
Beyerdynamic DT 1350

Cables used
ALO Audio Silver 30 Pin iPod USB Cable
Oppo Lightning Cable
Oppo USB Cable

Im upgrading my 7G to a iPod Touch 6G 128GB and will use it with a Silver Dragon Lighting Cable. I'm also waiting on the RHA T20. I will post updates and pictures when I receive those items.

Hopefully this will be my final portable rig setup and next I can move on to building my desktop rig.


----------



## howdy

^ You are going to have to get the Oppo PM3 to as they compliment each other like nothing you've heard before. Glad you are liking the HA2!


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> ^ You are going to have to get the Oppo PM3 to as they compliment each other like nothing you've heard before. Glad you are liking the HA2!




How are the PM3 compared to ATH-M50x and DT770 80?


----------



## emann56

howdy said:


> ^ You are going to have to get the Oppo PM3 to as they compliment each other like nothing you've heard before. Glad you are liking the HA2!




Hmmm..... Maybe I should have bought the PM3 instead of the El8.


----------



## m0nz

I just wanted to give some props to Oppo.
  
 I dropped my HA-2 the 2nd day I had it due to an icy sidewalk. I was sad for a moment.... Most of the impact was on the volume pot.  Nice little ding there... 
  
 The sound is unaffected... the pot moves perfectly smooth, no audio distortion or sound when moving the knob, still feels solid as ever.  Gave me great confidence in the build quality of this thing.
  
 Best part? Oppo told me that while they are not yet refurbishing these units, they would be happy to send me a new volume knob.
  
 Double win.  Unaffected Pot, replacement knob on the way.

 HA-2 will be with me forever!


----------



## urbino

m0nz said:


> I just wanted to give some props to Oppo.
> 
> I dropped my HA-2 the 2nd day I had it due to an icy sidewalk. I was sad for a moment.... Most of the impact was on the volume pot.  Nice little ding there...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sweet.
  
 I haven't had to use it yet, but Oppo's customer service has a pretty great reputation.


----------



## robvagyok

fijaas said:


> The only thing that I'm hoping more for is the HA-2 soundstage to open up after I burn it in. Fingers crossed.


 
 it haven't opened up for me after like 100 hours... 
 I got it together with an Audio Technica AD1000X which usually has nice soundstage but it's just not as large as it would run out of a non-portable DAC.
 that's my only one concern about the HA-2 (plus the lack of 90 degree lightning cable bundle...)
 sometimes I do enjoy it being modest especially when running my IEMs kinda like going to a club instead of a concert hall though


----------



## howdy

robvagyok said:


> it haven't opened up for me after like 100 hours...
> I got it together with an Audio Technica AD1000X which usually has nice soundstage but it's just not as large as it would run out of a non-portable DAC.
> that's my only one concern about the HA-2 (plus the lack of 90 degree lightning cable bundle...)
> sometimes I do enjoy it being modest especially when running my IEMs kinda like going to a club instead of a concert hall though


 
 There are 90 degree cables? just like mine that is in the pictures.


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> How are the PM3 compared to ATH-M50x and DT770 80?


 
 Well I have a pair of the original M50s not sure if there is much difference but, the PM3s are far superior in every way. Nothing beats the bass response of a Planar Magnetic! The PM3 is a fairly neutral headphone with a warm touch. It has great bass and the treble is a bit rolled off but you can listen to them for hours with no fatigue. I have the HA2 W/iPod touch 5g streaming Tidal HIFI, this is a awesome combo with the PM3.


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> Well I have a pair of the original M50s not sure if there is much difference but, the PM3s are far superior in every way. Nothing beats the bass response of a Planar Magnetic! The PM3 is a fairly neutral headphone with a warm touch. It has great bass and the treble is a bit rolled off but you can listen to them for hours with no fatigue. I have the HA2 W/iPod touch 5g streaming Tidal HIFI, this is a awesome combo with the PM3.




Just ordered.

What's a good pair of iems to use with the HA-2?


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> Just ordered.
> 
> What's a good pair of iems to use with the HA-2?


 
 You ordered the PM3 already, way to go they are awesome, just a FYI and you might not mind but I thought the cord that comes with the PM3 is low quality which is why I bought the Forza Cable because I plan on keeping these forever.
  
 Not sure about IEM for it as I exclusively use the PM3/ HA2 together, I have tried my CIEMs with it a few times and my FX850 a few times but you will love the PM3s!


----------



## brewweasel

So not to bring the battery charging thing back up again, but I plugged mine in today and here's what I noticed.... 
  
  - I hadn't used this device for a few days, I've been carrying it around in my laptop bag and had put it in there after I had just fully charged it.
  - After I plugged it in (nothing turned on) to a 2.1 Amp USB 2.0 port, it showed the top LED blinking for about 30 minutes, then stopped, indicating a full charge.  I left it there for about 3 hours and never noticed it blinking to indicate a charge cycle.  I wasn't watching it like a hawk, but tried to glance at it several times an hour.
 - I unplugged the USB cable and plugged it back in again, and it started flashing, as if it was trying to charge again.  I suspect the charging circuit re-initialized and it goes through some cycle to determine level of charge and attempt to "top things off"  Unfortunately, I missed how long this took and didn't have a chance to re-try it.
  
 I'm wondering if perhaps the system that @extesy is using is possibly applying some power management to the USB port or something else is occuring to cause the charging circuit to re-initialize every so often...  Who knows.  The other things posted though, certainly does make things sound possibly defective.


----------



## zilch0md

^ I can imagine reaching the same conclusion given your observations.


----------



## shuto77

Noob question: Will a S/PDIF to 3.5mm cable work to connect the HA-2 to an amp with an optical input? 

Also: Is anyone using a line-out cable from the HA-2 to the Sandblaster X7 or the Cavalli Liquid Carbon? 


Thanks!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> ttaazz said:
> 
> 
> > Same respons, ans it's logical i want to Said.
> ...


 

 I just ordered the PM3/HA2 Combo. Going to run is USB from my Note 3 and PC. Now I checked out the band. Thanks, they sound really good. Time to get their music as well. So much money going out, so little coming in. Sorry for my wallet.


----------



## brewweasel

shuto77 said:


> Noob question: Will a S/PDIF to 3.5mm cable work to connect the HA-2 to an amp with an optical input?


 
  
 Nope. The HA-2 only has 3.5mm unbalanced TRS outputs (electrical signal).  You'll need something to convert that signal over to an optical form to be able to use the optical input of your amp however, if your AMP has an optical input in it, it must also have it's own DAC.  Not sure why you might want to put the HA-2 inline if that's the case, unless you wish to isolate the AMP and DAC functionality of each, for the sake of comparing them.


----------



## shuto77

brewweasel said:


> Nope. The HA-2 only has 3.5mm unbalanced TRS outputs (electrical signal).  You'll need something to convert that signal over to an optical form to be able to use the optical input of your amp however, if your AMP has an optical input in it, it must also have it's own DAC.  Not sure why you might want to put the HA-2 inline if that's the case, unless you wish to isolate the AMP and DAC functionality of each, for the sake of comparing them.




Yes, that is precisely the goal. 

I have the Oppo and a Soundblaster X7. I much prefer the sound of the Oppo, but I'm not sure how well it can drive my Hifiman he560s, so I was trying to figure out what I can do until I upgrade my amp.


----------



## zilch0md

shuto77 said:


> Yes, that is precisely the goal.
> 
> I have the Oppo and a Soundblaster X7. I much prefer the sound of the Oppo, but I'm not sure how well it can drive my Hifiman he560s, so I was trying to figure out what I can do until I upgrade my amp.


 
  
 You'll just have to use your integrated amp's line level (analog) input, bypassing its DAC. I love the HA-2's DAC so much, I'm using it with everything.


----------



## thor777

I just got the HA-2 and really like the sound. I prefer it over the cayin C5 that I used before. But I ran into a problem trying to use it with my car stereo. My setup is ak100ii>HA-2>3.5mm out to car stereo aux using trs to rca cable. This worked fine with the c5, but with the HA-2, as soon as as I turn it on, I hear a click from the speakers, then nothing. I tried both low and high gain, both bass options, nothing works. Have anyone else experienced this? I really want to keep the HA-2, but if I can't get it to work with my car stereo, I'll have to return it.


----------



## Spirulina780

Hi, are these genuine?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/OPPO-HA-2-ES9018-K2M-DAC-Chip-USB-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Apple-Android-PC-Mac-/381244619333?hash=item58c3f33a45:g:AGUAAOSwcwhVQf4B


----------



## howdy

thor777 said:


> I just got the HA-2 and really like the sound. I prefer it over the cayin C5 that I used before. But I ran into a problem trying to use it with my car stereo. My setup is ak100ii>HA-2>3.5mm out to car stereo aux using trs to rca cable. This worked fine with the c5, but with the HA-2, as soon as as I turn it on, I hear a click from the speakers, then nothing. I tried both low and high gain, both bass options, nothing works. Have anyone else experienced this? I really want to keep the HA-2, but if I can't get it to work with my car stereo, I'll have to return it.



 

So you have the AK plugged into "B" and the 3.5 plugged into the "line out" and the selector switch on B?


----------



## howdy

spirulina780 said:


> Hi, are these genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

The seller is fairly reputable , I have bought many things from them. Its the same price as buying it straight from the Oppo site.


----------



## thor777

I'm using "C" 3.5mm audio in on the HA-2, then headphone out to car stereo. I don't think theres a way to connect the AK100ii usb to the HA-2 via "A" or "B", then line out from "C" to car stereo. If there is please let me know.


----------



## Spirulina780

howdy said:


> spirulina780 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, are these genuine?
> ...


 
 They cost, two almost three times that where i live


----------



## howdy

spirulina780 said:


> They cost, two almost three times that where i live



 

I would buy it from the aforementioned seller then. I see no issues.


----------



## howdy

thor777 said:


> I'm using "C" 3.5mm audio in on the HA-2, then headphone out to car stereo. I don't think theres a way to connect the AK100ii usb to the HA-2 via "A" or "B", then line out from "C" to car stereo. If there is please let me know.



 

If I was you I would try playing with the selectors and see if they work. Sorry man I have never tried to hook it to my truck. Did you try the "Search this thread" function to see if anyone has. I really don't see why it would not work.


----------



## shuto77

zilch0md said:


> You'll just have to use your integrated amp's line level (analog) input, bypassing its DAC. I love the HA-2's DAC so much, I'm using it with everything.




Ok, that works for me. 

I tried that, but with no success. The X7 comes with a 3.5mm to RCA (white and red termination). I've used this cable with another dap, so I know the cable is fine. 

So that 3.5mm to RCA cable is the best way to use the HA-2 as a dac, correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

thor777 said:


> I'm using "C" 3.5mm audio in on the HA-2, then headphone out to car stereo. I don't think theres a way to connect the AK100ii usb to the HA-2 via "A" or "B", then line out from "C" to car stereo. If there is please let me know.


 
  
 There is a little known feature on the HA-2 that it can sense whether there is a headphone plugged into its headphone-out or not. When it senses there is no load, it will automatically mute its output. So if you plugged something very high input impedance into the headphone-out, it might trigger the auto mute as well since high input impedance load acts almost like having no load. I wonder if that's what happens to you or not.
  
 The easiest fix is just plug your AK100II straight into the car. Unless you really need extra volume, I don't really see why you want to double amp the whole setup. There is however a possible way to trick HA-2's sensor though - that is, you can use a 3.5mm spliter and plug a dummy load (*a pair of resistor, maybe 1W, a couple hundreds Ohm or so) in parallel with the car's AUX-in and that might lower the input impedance enough to overcome the auto mute. You will however lose a bit of volume, so it isn't exactly ideal either.


----------



## thor777

clieos said:


> There is a little known feature on the HA-2 that it can sense whether there is a headphone plugged into its headphone-out or not. When it senses there is no load, it will automatically mute its output. So if you plugged something very high input impedance into the headphone-out, it might trigger the auto mute as well since high input impedance load acts almost like having no load. I wonder if that's what happens to you or not.
> 
> The easiest fix is just plug your AK100II straight into the car. Unless you really need extra volume, I don't really see why you want to double amp the whole setup. There is however a possible way to trick HA-2's sensor though - that is, you can use a 3.5mm spliter and plug a dummy load (*a pair of resistor, maybe 1W, a couple hundreds Ohm or so) in parallel with the car's AUX-in and that might lower the input impedance enough to overcome the auto mute. You will however lose a bit of volume, so it isn't exactly ideal either.




I believe this is exactly what is happening. So I would use a splitter, with one output going into the dummu load adapter, and the other output into the car stereo? Are there ready made adapters for this kind of application? Is it possible to use a impedance change adapter in between the HA-2 and the car stereo? 

Thanks for the info, ClieOS!


----------



## howdy

thor777 said:


> I believe this is exactly what is happening. So I would use a splitter, with one output going into the dummu load adapter, and the other output into the car stereo? Are there ready made adapters for this kind of application? Is it possible to use a impedance change adapter in between the HA-2 and the car stereo?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, ClieOS!



 

I received a "burn in" cable with I believe my DX90 which should work with what you are trying to do. If you want it and live in the States I will send it to you free.


----------



## thor777

howdy said:


> thor777 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is exactly what is happening. So I would use a splitter, with one output going into the dummu load adapter, and the other output into the car stereo? Are there ready made adapters for this kind of application? Is it possible to use a impedance change adapter in between the HA-2 and the car stereo?
> ...


PM sent! Thanks, howdy!


----------



## urbino

howdy said:


> thor777 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is exactly what is happening. So I would use a splitter, with one output going into the dummu load adapter, and the other output into the car stereo? Are there ready made adapters for this kind of application? Is it possible to use a impedance change adapter in between the HA-2 and the car stereo?
> ...


 
  





  
 When stuff like this happens, that's when you know you've got a community, not just a forum.


----------



## d marc0

urbino said:


> When stuff like this happens, that's when you know you've got a community, not just a forum.




So true! Good on those who help out in the community.


----------



## zilch0md

shuto77 said:


> Ok, that works for me.
> 
> I tried that, but with no success. The X7 comes with a 3.5mm to RCA (white and red termination). I've used this cable with another dap, so I know the cable is fine.
> 
> ...




Yes.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I love the look of your cable!  How many strands is that?  Is that Silver coated OCC Copper?


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> I love the look of your cable!  How many strands is that?  Is that Silver coated OCC Copper?



 

Who are you referring to? If it is I then it is 8. It is the Forza Audio Claire HPC MK2 and it is 7N OCC Copper.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> waytoocrazy said:
> 
> 
> > I love the look of your cable!  How many strands is that?  Is that Silver coated OCC Copper?
> ...


 

 Sorry, yes it was. I think I'm going to build something similar for my set of Oppo PM-3 when they arrive.


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> Sorry, yes it was. I think I'm going to build something similar for my set of Oppo PM-3 when they arrive.



 

Cool! you will definitely like it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok. I was a bit skeptical and was going to cancel my Oppo HA-2 order, but it shipped before I got the chance. Now I have it, and what an idiot I would be if I had canceled. This thing is GREAT! I love it with BASS Boost on for some songs with my SHP-9500. I can't wait for my PM-3 to arrive later this week.  Thanks for all the positive reviews you guys gave that got me to pull the trigger.
  
 I'm using my Galaxy Note 3 for my source now. I have an iPod 5.5G. I was wondering if I could get a 30pin to Micro USB to use the DAC feature, or 'am I stuck with using headphone out as input into the HA-2?


----------



## Wapencio

If you guys had 35 ohm headphones, would you get the HA-2 and couple it with your phone, or a hi res audio player? Like a walkman or FiiO?


----------



## shuto77

wapencio said:


> If you guys had 35 ohm headphones, would you get the HA-2 and couple it with your phone, or a hi res audio player? Like a walkman or FiiO?


 
  
 It depends more on the sensitivity than anything else. 
  
 The 250ohm Beyerdynamic T70 and DT1770 are much easier to drive than the 45 ohm HIFIMAN HE-560. The Oppo can drive both Beyers and the 400i very well; It has difficulty with the 560, however. 
  
 Which headphone are are you considering? Maybe one of us has experience with that particular pairing.


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> Ok. I was a bit skeptical and was going to cancel my Oppo HA-2 order, but it shipped before I got the chance. Now I have it, and what an idiot I would be if I had canceled. This thing is GREAT! I love it with BASS Boost on for some songs with my SHP-9500. I can't wait for my PM-3 to arrive later this week.  Thanks for all the positive reviews you guys gave that got me to pull the trigger.
> 
> I'm using my Galaxy Note 3 for my source now. I have an iPod 5.5G. I was wondering if I could get a 30pin to Micro USB to use the DAC feature, or 'am I stuck with using headphone out as input into the HA-2?


 
 I do not recall if it works with the 5.5, it did work with my 7g classic. There is a list in the thread of the ones that work you can use the "search this thread" at the top and type in 5.5. I know there is a certain hand shake that needs to be done in order for it to work.


----------



## Wapencio

Hey shuto77, yeah, I right now Ive got the Philips X2s, and I dont know if I will, but I am thinking on buying the TH-X00 tonight. I plan on using the HA-2 with my Galaxy S6 while in cars, or just taking a stroll around the house. Do you have any experience with any of both of these headphones?


----------



## shuto77

wapencio said:


> Hey shuto77, yeah, I right now Ive got the Philips X2s, and I dont know if I will, but I am thinking on buying the TH-X00 tonight. I plan on using the HA-2 with my Galaxy S6 while in cars, or just taking a stroll around the house. Do you have any experience with any of both of these headphones?




I've owned both. The Oppo is very good with the X2, but the X2 wasn't great for metal music, so I sold it. 

The TH-X00 is a very good headphone, but I sold it after a short demo due to ergonomic reasons, because I use the Oppo so much. 

Its signature is similar to the X2, but better. Unfortunately, the TH-X00 has a long, thick, heavy cable with a 6.3mm connector. 

If you want to pay for a cable mod, @peterek can hook you up. 

If you want to use it with a desktop amp, great. 

Or, you will need a bulky 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter. 

With a cable mod, I'm positive the TH-X00 would be great with the Oppo, but not in stock form, unless you keep the Ha-2 stationary, it's not a good choice. 

Nothing with a non-detachable 6.3mm cable is a good fit with the HA-2, without a cable mod.


----------



## Wapencio

Hey shuto, yeah, I agree it would be senseless to look for portability, and buying the HA-2 with that purpose, but then setting it up with the X00, which is not portable, at all. Yeah, thanks for the advice, Ive been thinking and I will let this pass, I will get them by november if they drop again, like the rumours say.


----------



## shuto77

wapencio said:


> Hey shuto, yeah, I agree it would be senseless to look for portability, and buying the HA-2 with that purpose, but then setting it up with the X00, which is not portable, at all. Yeah, thanks for the advice, Ive been thinking and I will let this pass, I will get them by november if they drop again, like the rumours say.




Instead, I got the Beyerdynamic DT1770. Removable cable, 3.5mm termination. Despite the 250Ohm impedance, it's easy to drive. 

Check it out if are looking for a closed-back headphone with a U-shaped sound signature. It's really nice if you can get it for less than msrp.


----------



## Wapencio

Thanks for the recommendation, shuto.


----------



## shuto77

wapencio said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, shuto.




No worries, I think we were both looking for the same thing in a closed headphone. 

Hope you find something that's a good fit for you. 

I've been trying a lot of different headphones with the HA-2, and they're really impressive for all but the most demanding. 

Good luck!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> waytoocrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, yes it was. I think I'm going to build something similar for my set of Oppo PM-3 when they arrive.
> ...


 

 You weren't lying! Wow! I haven't even connected the PM-3 to my HA-2 yet, and I already love them!


----------



## thor777

So I managed a workaround to get the HA-2 to work with my car stereo. I have to plug in a set of headphones, play a song, pause, then quickly unplug the headphone and plug in the car stereo aux cable.While I'm happy that I can use it in my car, all of the extra plugging and unplugging have me worried about the 3.5mm jack wearing out sooner than later. I hope the cable howdy is sending me will allow me to not use this workaround. 

On a side note, have any of you successfully used the HA-2 on a PS4 as a usb dac? I can't get the PS4 to detect it.


----------



## howdy

I sent it yesterday two day mail so you should have it tomorrow


----------



## thor777

Thanks a lot, howdy! I appreciate it. I really hope it fixes the issue.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## jermy4

thor777 said:


> So I managed a workaround to get the HA-2 to work with my car stereo. I have to plug in a set of headphones, play a song, pause, then quickly unplug the headphone and plug in the car stereo aux cable.While I'm happy that I can use it in my car, all of the extra plugging and unplugging have me worried about the 3.5mm jack wearing out sooner than later. I hope the cable howdy is sending me will allow me to not use this workaround.
> 
> On a side note, have any of you successfully used the HA-2 on a PS4 as a usb dac? I can't get the PS4 to detect it.


 

 Are you plugging your car aux cable into the headphone out or the line out port?  I know that the HA-2 has a power saving mode that it goes in if it's not powering headphones (seems to only be 30 seconds or so) but if you're using the AUX output I don't think the power saving kicks in.


----------



## kugino

might have been posted elsewhere but those on iOS 9.3 beta2 couldn't use the ha2 as a DAC because of lightning to USB connection problems. 9.3 beta3 is out for public testers and the static/noise issue is fixed.


----------



## Wapencio

Doesnt it (the play 4) needs the optical fiber to detect audio stuff? I dont know, Im just asking.


----------



## FiJAAS

audiodwebe said:


> What a truly sweet combination. Cannot believe I've loved this recording for 34 years!




Could you post more pics of your rig?


----------



## thor777

wapencio said:


> Doesnt it (the play 4) needs the optical fiber to detect audio stuff? I dont know, Im just asking.


 
  
 Nope, some usb dacs do work with the ps4. I've gotten my AK100ii to recognize via usb on my PS4, but it only outputs static.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Here ya go. 

I'm really diggin' them with the HD600 for office use.

Cheers.


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone driving the Hifiman He560 with these (with a new cable, of course)? 

I'm afraid these won't drive the 560s well enough, abd I don't want to drop more money into a desktop amp.

Fwiw,I thought the Oppo did a great job with the He400i, but the 560 likes more juice.


----------



## talan7

Anyone used this amp with the Pioneer XDP-100R? I have the Pioneer dap and was thinking of getting the Oppo HA-2 or XPA-700.  The XPA-700 has balanced out which I'm interested in but the Oppa has what I hear is a good bass boost. Both have the Sabre dac but I believe the Oppo's amp is more powerful. The pioneer amp has more features.
  
 Which amp would be better? Has anyone heard both?


----------



## thor777

OMGOMGOMG! It worked! Big thanks to ClieOS for the suggestion and howdy spending his own money to send me a burn-in cable! I'd kiss both of you if I ever meet u in person.

Luckily, I had a spare splitter cable so I connected the burn-in cable to one female, and the other to the car stereo aux in. Now I get sound without having to switch stuff. 

You guys are awesome! I'll post pics of the setup soon....


----------



## urbino

thor777 said:


> OMGOMGOMG! It worked! Big thanks to ClieOS for the suggestion and howdy spending his own money to send me a burn-in cable! I'd kiss both of you if I ever meet u in person.
> 
> Luckily, I had a spare splitter cable so I connected the burn-in cable to one female, and the other to the car stereo aux in. Now I get sound without having to switch stuff.
> 
> You guys are awesome! I'll post pics of the setup soon....


 
  
 VICTORY!


----------



## thor777

Oh, I forgot to mention now I get heavenly audio while driving, AND on the train with my FAD Pandora VI. I think the HA-2 was the missing piece to drive them to max potential. If you have a chance, I'd recommend trying your portable stack in your car using aux. Even with triple amping (AK100ii > HA-2 > car stereo) it sounds leaps and bounds better than straight from car CD player.


----------



## pperconel

Finally Thor, which amps in your signature you prefer?
 You find, as I have read, the HA2 is the most neutral of 3?
  
 A you had the opportunity to listen to the Chord Mojo to compare to others ?
  
 This one made me the eye, I confess


----------



## ClieOS

Glad to know it works.


----------



## howdy

Glad it worked! Happy to help.


----------



## thor777

pperconel said:


> Finally Thor, which amps in your signature you prefer?
> 
> You find, as I have read, the HA2 is the most neutral of 3?
> 
> ...




Well, none of the amp really add any coloration to the sound. The HA-2 do have the best instrument separation, soundstage, and drives my Pandora VI's to its best potential. The Cayin C5 is a really close 2nd, just a tad narrower soundstage and a bit less instrument separation. I haven't listened to the JDS Labs C5 in a while, but I remember it was the weakest of the 3.


----------



## Carl Combler

Does anyone know how the ha-2 compares to the iphone 5 headphone out? I'm looking to primarily use it with iems.
  
 Also, would it work well with the Denon ah-d2000 and HiFiMAN He-400i?


----------



## pperconel

Thanks Thor


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Has anyone sourced dual right angle Micro USB cables? I was going to end up using some of my Toxic Cables OCC stuff and build one. Still looking at sourcing parts in smaller quantities.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## howdy

Matt at Forza will not make any at this time I already asked, right angled ones.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'll probably just buy this one then.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627246005?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## larbel

There're actually a lot more options if you look a little bit further east...  TaoBao is a China auction site like eBay and there're tons of custom cables for dirt cheap.  If you know anyone that can order for you, I think it's much better solution for HA-2..
  
 This is said to be 7N OCC Lightning to USB A which I just ordered (haven't received).  They're like $15 each!
 http://world.taobao.com/item/521701801173.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.Qb0kqm&_u=gb030fd0a4d
  
 This is also 7N OCC Micro to Micro (Same seller) that I just ordered as well,  it's about $14 each..
 http://world.taobao.com/item/45126593073.htm?fromSite=main&spm=5706.1529727.a31f1.3.XKX13w&scm=1007.11502.21311.100200300000003&pvid=9510cd61-fb78-4d78-be6c-38a93b5e505f
  
 And right after I ordered the above, I found this guy with pure silver Micro to Micro for like $20, I like the smaller profile of the housings, thinking if I should just order another...
 http://world.taobao.com/item/36777990110.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-1184127615.6.JvD9rA
  
 Well, maybe not dirt cheap, but for the materials used and customs, I say they're much better than the ones on eBay...


----------



## Chris Matchett

I'm about to plonk down for one of these to use with B&W P7s and an 128GB iPod Touch to replace my G7 iPod Classic and FiiO E7 combo. I've seen some nice usb cables here but is there a definitive source for lightning to USB with right-angled connectors, solid build and short length? I tried finding it in this thread but this has grown to be a beast. 
 I'm going to Japan next month so I also wonder if it's okay to hold off getting the short cable until then, and instead pop into Bic Camera for something there?


----------



## zilch0md

chris matchett said:


> I'm about to plonk down for one of these to use with B&W P7s and an 128GB iPod Touch to replace my G7 iPod Classic and FiiO E7 combo. I've seen some nice usb cables here but* is there a definitive source for lightning to USB with right-angled connectors, solid build and short length?* I tried finding it in this thread but this has grown to be a beast.
> I'm going to Japan next month so I also wonder if it's okay to hold off getting the short cable until then, and instead pop into Bic Camera for something there?


 
  
 This isn't "a definitive source" but it's a list of the only cables (6) of which I'm aware that can be ordered without going to a custom craftsman:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254347


----------



## Chris Matchett

Thank you for that. The Zeskit seems to be the only sensible choice there. I'd seen it before, but was put off because a review on Amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zeskit-Lightning-Cable-10cm-inches/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/ref=pd_sim_23_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=31W5RcmLkGL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1CWQ6ZAGA6EHJRDB9TWB) said that it didn't work properly with the HA2. They said that audio was still playing via the iPhone and that they could fix the issue by switching back to the original cable provided with the Oppo.


----------



## zilch0md

chris matchett said:


> Thank you for that. The Zeskit seems to be the only sensible choice there. I'd seen it before, but was put off because a review on Amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zeskit-Lightning-Cable-10cm-inches/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/ref=pd_sim_23_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=31W5RcmLkGL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1CWQ6ZAGA6EHJRDB9TWB) said that it didn't work properly with the HA2. *They said that audio was still playing via the iPhone and that they could fix the issue by switching back to the original cable provided with the Oppo.*


 
  
 Read the Comments that have been added to that guy's review:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/review/R2B5ASMK02C19Z/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00VRJZ2CY
  
 I think he either had a bad cable -or- he turned on his HA-2 before connecting his iPhone. I've seen the same symptoms and it has nothing to do with the cable.  When the sound continues to come out of the iPod (or iPhone), I just leave it playing as I turn off the HA-2 and turn it back on.  (All of this is done with the A/B/C switch set to "A" for Apple.)
  
 The Zeskit cable works really well.  I like it for how it has rounded corners that don't snag on my shirt or jacket pockets and has carried the weight of my HA-2 and iPod 6 without developing any problems, for several weeks, now.  The horseshoe formed by the cable also protects the A/B/C switch from getting moved accidentally.
  
 In a word, it's perfect, except for being white instead of black!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I've been in correspondence with a rep from Zeskit who says they're working on a black version of this cable, but he couldn't give me an ETA.
  

  
 Mike


----------



## wood1030

I agree with Mike 100%.
  
 On his recommendation, I also purchased the Zeskit, Lightening cable from Amazon and (with the exception of the white color) have been completely satisfied with it.
  
 I doubt that for the price, you'll be able to find a better choice.
  
 I've also had the same issue with my iPhone (6) not immediately recognizing my HA-2 but by just turning off then on (the HA-2) again the issue corrects itself. I had the same issue with the Oppo supplied cable as well. It's not a cable problem that causes that. My guess is that it's iOS/software recognition problem. It's really NOT that big of a deal.


----------



## thor777

Here's my car setup with the burn-in cable courtesy of howdy on one out, and the car stereo aux on the other. Thanks again to ClieOS and howdy!


----------



## urbino

thor777 said:


> Here's my car setup with the burn-in cable courtesy of howdy on one out, and the car stereo aux on the other. Thanks again to ClieOS and howdy!


 
  
 I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## zilch0md

I guess KICS = Keep It Complex Smart
  
  


Spoiler: The more complicated the better it sounds!   LOL


----------



## jermy4

thor777 said:


> Here's my car setup with the burn-in cable courtesy of howdy on one out, and the car stereo aux on the other. Thanks again to ClieOS and howdy!




If you're not using the dac on the oppo, why are you using it hooked up to your car aux input? Isn't that just double amping or maybe even triple amping since your car stereo will amp it too?


----------



## FiJAAS

So what is the best way to control the volume using and iPod classic and touch? Turn the HA-2 volume all the way up and control the volume by the apple device or turn the apple device all the way up and control the volume by the HA-2?


----------



## zilch0md

fijaas said:


> So what is the best way to control the volume using and iPod classic and touch? Turn the HA-2 volume all the way up and control the volume by the apple device *or turn the apple device all the way up and control the volume by the HA-2?*


 
  
 The latter, as bolded, above.


----------



## FiJAAS

zilch0md said:


> The latter, as bolded, above.




Thanks.


----------



## robvagyok

larbel said:


> There're actually a lot more options if you look a little bit further east...  TaoBao is a China auction site like eBay and there're tons of custom cables for dirt cheap.  If you know anyone that can order for you, I think it's much better solution for HA-2..
> 
> This is said to be 7N OCC Lightning to USB A which I just ordered (haven't received).  They're like $15 each!
> http://world.taobao.com/item/521701801173.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.Qb0kqm&_u=gb030fd0a4d
> ...


 
  
 I have ordered the first one, thank you!
 I will report back if they are working with iOS or not (as I need the new lightning connector)


----------



## shuto77

carl combler said:


> Does anyone know how the ha-2 compares to the iphone 5 headphone out? I'm looking to primarily use it with iems.
> 
> Also, would it work well with the Denon ah-d2000 and HiFiMAN He-400i?




The HA-2 sounds positively fabulous. I put it on high gain with the bass boost on. My second-favorite headphone ever. 

Now the Denon will be tricky if it has the 6.3mm/1/4inch termination. You need to buy that heavy/bulky adapter from Sennheiser and Grado makes. I didn't like the extra adapter banging on my phone or the Oppo every time I moved it.

But the Oppo should easily be able to drive the denons if they're similarly sensitive as the Fostex TH-X00.


----------



## larbel

robvagyok said:


> I have ordered the first one, thank you!
> I will report back if they are working with iOS or not (as I need the new lightning connector)


 
  
 The selling shipped mine today, hopefully, I'll get it by Friday and report back   But from the reviews, most are pretty happy with the quality.


----------



## howdy

larbel said:


> The selling shipped mine today, hopefully, I'll get it by Friday and report back   But from the reviews, most are pretty happy with the quality.


 
 Ive had that cable for about a month now (bought from Taobao as well) and have never tried it yet. Im not sure its exactly the same as it was for the Iphone/Mojo so it has the MFI chip in it. I was going to buy the Mojo but went for the iFi Micro instead.


----------



## thor777

jermy4 said:


> If you're not using the dac on the oppo, why are you using it hooked up to your car aux input? Isn't that just double amping or maybe even triple amping since your car stereo will amp it too?




Cuz it sounds so much better? lol

Like I mentioned couple pages back, even though the audio is being triple-amped, the quality is much better than if it was coming straight from the AK100ii or the CD player of the car. Try it for yourself if you have a good sounding stack and see if you can tell a difference. 

BTW, it's currently running on a '99 Honda Accord with stock stereo and speakers. I've also tested with a '98 Honda CR-V with Pioneer stereo and stock speakers, and '13 Toyota Prius V with stock stereo and speakers. All sound better through my stack.


----------



## jermy4

thor777 said:


> Cuz it sounds so much better? lol
> 
> Like I mentioned couple pages back, even though the audio is being triple-amped, the quality is much better than if it was coming straight from the AK100ii or the CD player of the car. Try it for yourself if you have a good sounding stack and see if you can tell a difference.
> 
> BTW, it's currently running on a '99 Honda Accord with stock stereo and speakers. I've also tested with a '98 Honda CR-V with Pioneer stereo and stock speakers, and '13 Toyota Prius V with stock stereo and speakers. All sound better through my stack.


 
 I have played music through my phone using the HA-2 as a dac and it does sound better than directly out of my phone but you're not using the DAC but are instead just passing analog input through the HA-2 and using the headphone output as a line out.  Is it the bass boost that is making the sound better in your setup?


----------



## thor777

jermy4 said:


> I have played music through my phone using the HA-2 as a dac and it does sound better than directly out of my phone but you're not using the DAC but are instead just passing analog input through the HA-2 and using the headphone output as a line out.  Is it the bass boost that is making the sound better in your setup?




Nope, not using bass boost. The analog signal goes through the HA-2's amp section and is boosted before it gets to the car stereo. I'm guessing that's why I'm getting better audio quality. You can try this yourself by using the HO on your phone to the HA-2.


----------



## Carl Combler

Thank you for your answer to my question. It sounds quite promising looking at what you said.


----------



## Hapster

New cable I found, not sure how well it works, but it looks pretty good. 

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/incharge-8a8b7c03-7add-4d16-a9d0-b858c77e1541/incharge-lightning-2-pack


----------



## Subhakar

Can anyone recommend a short OTG cable for Sony NW-A25 Walkman and Oppo HA-2 that doesn't cost more than $20?


----------



## larbel

hapster said:


> New cable I found, not sure how well it works, but it looks pretty good.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/incharge-8a8b7c03-7add-4d16-a9d0-b858c77e1541/incharge-lightning-2-pack


 
  
 Here's another good one, leather wrapped haha!


----------



## larbel

Hmm.. Howcome the link always doesn't shown on first try?
  
 https://shop.brando.com/momax-elite-link-pro-lightning-leather-cable-special-pack_p13941c1619d2.html


----------



## Chris Matchett

Well I got my Oppo HA-2 this morning from HiFix via Amazon (very fast delivery and well packaged). I know it works via LOD cable on mode C from my iPod Classic. I also tested it using my iPhone 5S on mode A using the lightning cable. However I cannot get it to work on my G7 iPod Classic via 30 pin on mode A. I've tried 2 Apple cables and one Frankenstein cable. The iPod lights up when I turn on the HA-2. I've tried the handshaking steps from earlier in this thread. Volume on both iPod and HA-2 is up., but no sound.
  
 And then I held down the charge button for 5 seconds, a blue light comes on, the iPod starts charging and bingo! I do need to keep the powerbank on though as turning it off cuts the sound. Has anyone got the Classic to work via 30 pin without needing the blue light on?


----------



## MikeyFresh

chris matchett said:


> Well I got my Oppo HA-2 this morning from HiFix via Amazon (very fast delivery and well packaged). I know it works via LOD cable on mode C from my iPod Classic. I also tested it using my iPhone 5S on mode A using the lightning cable. However I cannot get it to work on my G7 iPod Classic via 30 pin on mode A. I've tried 2 Apple cables and one Frankenstein cable. The iPod lights up when I turn on the HA-2. I've tried the handshaking steps from earlier in this thread. Volume on both iPod and HA-2 is up., but no sound.
> 
> And then I held down the charge button for 5 seconds, a blue light comes on, the iPod starts charging and bingo! I do need to keep the powerbank on though as turning it off cuts the sound. Has anyone got the Classic to work via 30 pin without needing the blue light on?


 

 Yes, I have the G7 Classic working without powerbank mode.
  
 I took no special steps to connect it, it wasn't fussy, with the iPod already on connect the cable with the HA-2 still turned off. Once connected, turn on the HA-2, that's all.


----------



## Chris Matchett

It's really weird. If I do what you suggest then I can see a handshake where the volume control pops up on the iPod screen, but I still get no audio if the powerbank isn't enabled


----------



## MikeyFresh

chris matchett said:


> It's really weird. If I do what you suggest then I can see a handshake where the volume control pops up on the iPod screen, but I still get no audio if the powerbank isn't enabled


 

 That is strange.
  
 The ipod's own volume control isn't defeated through the digital output like it is when using an analog LOD cable, so you do need to turn the iPod all the way up and then control the level with the HA-2's volume control.
  
 Maybe try disconnecting, power cycle (or even soft reboot) the iPod, then reconnect and try again.
  
 Oppo doesn't officially support the iPod Classic model, they admit it works but have also said there can be glitches because the Classic uses an older version of the MFI authentication than the one used for the HA-2 firmware.
  
 That said, I personally have experienced no glitches or fussiness, and even going back one generation further, I also have a Classic Gen. 6 that works just fine with the HA-2.


----------



## howdy

chris matchett said:


> It's really weird. If I do what you suggest then I can see a handshake where the volume control pops up on the iPod screen, but I still get no audio if the powerbank isn't enabled


 
 You need a different cable. I had this issue with a certain brand and bought a cheaper one and that worked. What is the cable(s) you are currently using? I will look for the one I used.
  
 Found it:
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LTIXK2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so. I have been playing with this DAC for a few days now. I typically sit at my office and listen to my music while working on my AudioEngine A2+ with USB interface and those connected to a cheap Monoprice 8" sub.  I ended up swapping my 8" sub for my 10" Polk Audio sub (thanks Deadpool and DMX for making me want more Bass!).  I listened to a few tracks of Adele as well (Remedy is one of my Favorites). This sounded great. So, I decided to feed my HA-2 into the A2+. WOW, is all I can say. They totally opened up and sounded MUCH better than with the built in DAC they come with. I'm sold!  Still not 100% sold on my Oppo PM-3, but I haven't given them enough Head time. I almost wish I had gone with the Sennheiser HD700 as those were the phones I convinced myself I wanted for a while now.


----------



## myemaildw

so is oppo ha-2 is still the best?


----------



## howdy

@waytoocrazy. 
I seen on the PM3 thread you made a cable look at neutric for your jack. After you find one that fits try the pm3 again. The PM3 when amped right and with good mastered tracks the PM3s Rock.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> @waytoocrazy.
> I seen on the PM3 thread you made a cable look at neutric for your jack. After you find one that fits try the pm3 again. The PM3 when amped right and with good mastered tracks the PM3s Rock.


 

 I used 2 ViaBlue jacks (which of course didn't work.  I also purchased 2 Switchcraft (unfortunately I did that before trying the ViaBlue... so those won't work either). The Neutriks I have on my current cable (running OCC Copper in a 4 wire braid) is being used to go from HA-2 to A2+ and I use it with my SHP-9500 (which sound great out of the HA-2).  I will keep searching on the plug end of things. I've seen a few, but I have to order from China to get them. So, S L O W delivery.


----------



## FiJAAS

Anyone uses Inear Stagediver 2 with the HA-2?


----------



## larbel

Is the HA-2 supposed to get warm after playing for couple of hours? I havent had it long enough to play it continueously for too long, but if its warm after couple of hours, l'm just worried about long flight use? Or should I get it looked at?


----------



## shuto77

I've owned two HA-2's; both were stacked to phones, and both got warm to the touch after a couple hours of continuous use. I wouldn't worry about it, and we haven't heard of any qc issues with the HA-2's battery. 
  
 It happens with my aluminum HTC One M8 as well.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so over on the Oppo PM-3 thread, I was evily informed of the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP coming out.  What is the general opinon of this DAP compared to the HA-2?  I requested a refund in order to put that money towards the DP-X1, but if that DAP doesn't sound as good as the HA-2, I will cancel the refund request. I like the idea of using a single device for both home and mobile (while running in Balanced). Though, balanced isn't a deal breaker for me. If the audio quality out of my current stack (Note 3 > HA-2) is better than that of the DP-X1... I would rather save the money. Any opinions?


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, so over on the Oppo PM-3 thread, I was evily informed of the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP coming out.  What is the general opinon of this DAP compared to the HA-2?  I requested a refund in order to put that money towards the DP-X1, but if that DAP doesn't sound as good as the HA-2, I will cancel the refund request. I like the idea of using a single device for both home and mobile (while running in Balanced). Though, balanced isn't a deal breaker for me. If the audio quality out of my current stack (Note 3 > HA-2) is better than that of the DP-X1... I would rather save the money. Any opinions?


 
 well they both have the same DAC but different Amps.I have not heard the Onkyo but, if you are not in a hurry you should wait to see what the Ibasso DX200 is going to offer. I think the DX200 will be one of the best DAPs to come out, seriously.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> well they both have the same DAC but different Amps.I have not heard the Onkyo but, if you are not in a hurry you should wait to see what the Ibasso DX200 is going to offer. I think the DX200 will be one of the best DAPs to come out, seriously.


 

 Will that have balanced out, and be within the same ballpark price?  I'm leaning more towards Onkyo for the customer service and the fact they're a larger entity. Just makes me feel better for some reason (possibly unjustly). My thing too, is if I need to exchange it or get it repaired. I don't want to ship back to China.


----------



## robvagyok

waytoocrazy said:


> Will that have balanced out, and be within the same ballpark price?  I'm leaning more towards Onkyo for the customer service and the fact they're a* larger entity*. Just makes me feel better for some reason (possibly unjustly). My thing too, is if I need to exchange it or get it repaired. I don't want to ship back to China.


 
 Larger entity, or better known entity? Oppo sells helluva lot smartphones and stuff in China. Their 2013 or 2014 turnover was some 9.4 billion CNY which is a shy bit less than 1,5 billion USD - abouth three times what Onkyo makes a year (based on wikipedia) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 oops, I thought you were referring to the Oppo, and now I see it was the Ibasso, my bad.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

robvagyok said:


> Larger entity, or better known entity? Oppo sells helluva lot smartphones and stuff in China. Their 2013 or 2014 turnover was some 9.4 billion CNY which is a shy bit less than 1,5 billion USD - abouth three times what Onkyo makes a year (based on wikipedia)
> oops, I thought you were referring to the Oppo, and now I see it was the Ibasso, my bad.




It's all good. I'm a fussy shopper and can never make up my mind. With the US version not released yet, I'm almost antsy and want to buy something sooner. When I have silly cash to spend, if I hang on to it... I'll end up buying more PC equipment or Art supplies that I don't need.


----------



## larbel

I finally got one of the short cable from the TB guy..  I order the lightning and micro USB first and the Dock like a week later, but for whatever reason, the Dock cable arrived first..  Wasn't expecting much, but as it turned out the quality isn't that bad, and to my surprise, the bass seems a little more solid and wider soundstage??  But pretty sure it could be just placebo haha!  But either way, for it's price, it's a pretty sweat cable, can't wait for the lightning and micro USB to arrive


----------



## 445685

Last weekend at the Canjam Singapore SLT Technologies exhibited the HA-2 with a leather case which seemed to be an official accessory with the Oppo branding and everything.
 According to Nicholas Chua from SLT this is given as a goodie by Oppo for units that are sold at shows only.
  
 Unfortunately, in the excitement I forgot to take some pics...It was like one of those leather cases for hand phones with one side holding the phone and the other having some slots to keep cards and maybe also cables (thought not sure if it is suitable for this).
  
 However, I thought it to be a very nice addition to the HA-2. I've contacted Oppo to find out if there are any plans to offer this case as an accessory in the near future.
 Will let you know.
  
 P.s.: If anyone having photos of the HA-2 with the case, please let me know.
  
 Edit: If this is the wrong thread to post this, please let me know. In that case I'll open a new thread.
         (I'm still a junior, please don't kill me)


----------



## larbel

So I got the other 2 cables in, and happy to report they all work well with the HA-2...
  
 For the Lightning hooked up to iPhone 6S+, it is MFI certified, so works just like the Oppo cable, with the same timeout issue 
  
 The micro USB, I guess to save cost, they only put OTG chip on one side??  So the OTG side HAS to connect to the phone (using Note Edge) or no handshake..  The original Oppo cable works on both sides.
  
 Like I said in my last post, I do feel slight sound improvement with these cables, but it's minimal or placebo, OCC copper is still copper like any cable, I got them for their cheap price and cosmetic only   Really happy with them so far


----------



## MikeyFresh

larbel said:


> So I got the other 2 cables in, and happy to report they all work well with the HA-2...
> 
> For the Lightning hooked up to iPhone 6S+, it is MFI certified, so works just like the Oppo cable, with the same timeout issue
> 
> ...


 

 There is no chip inside an OTG cable, the sensing that enables Host mode is done via tying pins 4+5 together.
  
 In the Oppo included OTG cable, both ends have pin 4+5 tied, which is why you can use it in either direction and also why it doesn't make the HA-2 pull a charge off the phone.
  
 Having pin 4+5 tied at one end only (the Host end) makes the cable directional, and also makes the HA-2 charge/deplete the phone's battery.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Interesting. Is there such a thing as a dual tied OTG cable that goes micro Usb to regular vanilla usb? It would be great to stop the power draw when connecting my iPhone to a dac using the cck. Assuming that could work


----------



## DDDYKI

waytoocrazy said:


> With the US version not released yet...


 
 Will one be coming out officially? I know they sell direct through their site, eBay and Amazon seem to only have overseas sellers.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

dddyki said:


> Will one be coming out officially? I know they sell direct through their site, eBay and Amazon seem to only have overseas sellers.


 
 On the Onkyo DP-X1 thread, I was told April I believe was to be the US release date.  Not certain though. I'm no longer getting it, as I most of my music is 320kbps MP3/FLAC with some stuff in the 24bit/96kHz range. I'll just deal with my Galaxy Note 3 for now and concentrate on a home amp instead.  If I start traveling more for work, then of course I'll be back in the hunt.


----------



## larbel

mikeyfresh said:


> There is no chip inside an OTG cable, the sensing that enables Host mode is done via tying pins 4+5 together.
> 
> In the Oppo included OTG cable, both ends have pin 4+5 tied, which is why you can use it in either direction and also why it doesn't make the HA-2 pull a charge off the phone.
> 
> Having pin 4+5 tied at one end only (the Host end) makes the cable directional, and also makes the HA-2 charge/deplete the phone's battery.


 
  
 Thanks for the detail explanation!!  You're totally right!!  I just checked, when connecting the OTG to the phone and micro to the HA-2, the HA-2's charging indicator shows the HA-2 is being charged LOL!!!  Oh well, I'm not that good with soldering so I guess will have to see if the seller will exchange or get a new one


----------



## tayano

I'm about to buy HA-2, can you please tell me more about the time-out issue? Wasn't aware if it at all.


----------



## Dennis160

tayano said:


> I'm about to buy HA-2, can you please tell me more about the time-out issue? Wasn't aware if it at all.


 
 Yep, Oppo ha2 runs in idl mode quickly if it doesn't get the signal. It can be annoying.


----------



## tayano

dennis160 said:


> Yep, Oppo ha2 runs in idl mode quickly if it doesn't get the signal. It can be annoying.


 

 So if my music is paused it goes into idle mode? What does that mean and why is it annoying? (Don't mean to sound rude, just want to know about the phenomena before buying the  ha-2)


----------



## Dennis160

tayano said:


> So if my music is paused it goes into idle mode? What does that mean and why is it annoying? (Don't mean to sound rude, just want to know about the phenomena before buying the  ha-2)


 
 On paused mode you won't have that issue, only when you are streaming and lost the connection then Oppo ha2 turns into idl mode. What I do is turn off on and it is okay again.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Well **** it, I can't quite scratch HA-1, but this doesn't seem to fall short and I need an amp.


----------



## FlacAlac

larbel said:


> I finally got one of the short cable from the TB guy..  I order the lightning and micro USB first and the Dock like a week later, but for whatever reason, the Dock cable arrived first..  Wasn't expecting much, but as it turned out the quality isn't that bad, and to my surprise, the bass seems a little more solid and wider soundstage??  But pretty sure it could be just placebo haha!  But either way, for it's price, it's a pretty sweat cable, can't wait for the lightning and micro USB to arrive


 
  
 larbel,
 Where did you get this Ipod to HA-2 cable?


----------



## larbel

flacalac said:


> larbel,
> Where did you get this Ipod to HA-2 cable?


 
  
 Here's the link, but it's in Chinese..
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/521701801173.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700846.0.0.rWspU6&_u=qb030fd4cd0


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2775#post_12254347


----------



## FlacAlac

@larbel and [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]zilch0md,[/color][/u] Thanks for the info!


----------



## robvagyok

and I'm happy that they have made it MFI certified


----------



## akredz

Sitting here with cash burning a hole in my pocket................................
  
 so, I'm thinking of buying an AK100ii and pairing it with the HA-2, into a pair of Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro.
 Does that sound like a combo that's going to wow me?
  
 If my Mad Dogs are using a balanced cable, does that present any issues with the HA2?


----------



## TheChillburger

akredz said:


> Sitting here with cash burning a hole in my pocket................................
> 
> so, I'm thinking of buying an AK100ii and pairing it with the HA-2, into a pair of Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro.
> Does that sound like a combo that's going to wow me?
> ...


 
 Why not just get a more powerful dedicated amp?


----------



## cmacsocial

akredz said:


> Sitting here with cash burning a hole in my pocket................................
> 
> so, I'm thinking of buying an AK100ii and pairing it with the HA-2, into a pair of Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro.
> Does that sound like a combo that's going to wow me?
> ...




I would like to know as well. My AK100II is in the mail and I will be pairing it with my HA-2...running it through my Audeze EL-8.

Should I just get a dedicated amp like the Burson? With the AK, can I use balanced cables?


----------



## PixelSquish

cmacsocial said:


> I would like to know as well. My AK100II is in the mail and I will be pairing it with my HA-2...running it through my Audeze EL-8.
> 
> Should I just get a dedicated amp like the Burson? With the AK, can I use balanced cables?


 
 Which Burson? I have the Soloist SL Mk II and upgraded to it from the HA-2. Obviously a big difference. If you have high impedence cans and the cash, it's a no brainer. I used to have the HA-2 at full volume a lot of the time with my HD600's and T90's - now I have lots of headroom. It's quite nice.


----------



## akredz

thechillburger said:


> Why not just get a more powerful dedicated amp?


 
  
 Would you have suggestions that you consider worth investigating?
 I would like it to be portable to, at least, some extent.  The Bursons mentioned seem like they'd be happier sitting on a table/desktop.


----------



## urbino

akredz said:


> Would you have suggestions that you consider worth investigating?
> I would like it to be portable to, at least, some extent.  The Bursons mentioned seem like they'd be happier sitting on a table/desktop.


 
  
 Powerful and portable . . . you might look into a Grace m9xx.


----------



## akredz

Portable as in, can use it from my jacket pocket.
 Doesn't the Grace need USB power?


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Yeah the sleep mode, when connected to the pc is a wee bit annoying.


----------



## cmacsocial

pixelsquish said:


> Which Burson? I have the Soloist SL Mk II and upgraded to it from the HA-2. Obviously a big difference. If you have high impedence cans and the cash, it's a no brainer. I used to have the HA-2 at full volume a lot of the time with my HD600's and T90's - now I have lots of headroom. It's quite nice.




You nailed it. That's what I was hoping: That the Burson Soloist SL MkII would be a big upgrade from the HA-2...seems like it's an upgrade from more than a headroom standpoint.


----------



## myemaildw

anyone selling their oppo dac? thanks


----------



## gheks

purchased a new phone
  
 forgot about the usb c connector it has.
  
 has anyone found a connector to use ?  or a complete cable ?
  
 thanks
  
 Peter


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Well you can always use the 3.5mm jack. Assuming your phone isn't slimmer than that.  I did think about this, but so far all I see is adapters or longer cables, but I bet you can find a shorter one for the use.


----------



## DDDYKI

Is there really a point to using this with 320k MP3 files? Or would I be better served with a (much) cheaper amp/DAC? I've got V-MODA Crossfade Wireless (so of course I'd be using an amp/DAC when used with the cord) and a Klipsch AS-5i in-ear.


----------



## flargosa

Just got my Oppo HA-2, there doesn't seem to be any talk on burn-in.  Anybody notice improvements with burn-in?


----------



## myemaildw

mp3s sound better too, i cant notice much differrence between 320 mp3 and flac anyways



flargosa said:


> Just got my Oppo HA-2, there doesn't seem to be any talk on burn-in here.  Anybody notice improvements with burn-in?




Isnt it good as it is?


----------



## flargosa

myemaildw said:


> Isnt it good as it is?


 
  
 Compared to my current setup 320 kbps/iPhone -> Mydac -> O2 amp -> SE846, it's not. I'm hoping it will improve with burn-in.  The sound is too clean and lacks micro details audible in my old setup.  I am hoping burn-in will clear up the sound a bit and expand the soundstage a little.  My current setup has too many components, I want to reduce it down to one device.


----------



## howdy

I don't think burn is going to change anything but the saying holds true" if you put Schiit in you get Schiit out". I've noticed a big differance with FLAC and some capable headphones.


----------



## ladjack

Hi guys,
  
 Could someone please tell which headphones I better buy for the oppo ha-2? I mean whether they should be 32ohm or say 300ohm? You see, some say that this amp sounds better, much better?, with low ohm headphones and basically shows the next stats as an argument,
  


> Maximum Headphone Output Power:
> -300 mW into 16 Ohm
> -220 mW into 32 Ohm
> -30 mW into 300 Ohm


 
  
 saying oppo plays the best with 32ohm, whereas using headphones with even lowest ohm param you will hear the background sound of the amplifier, and with bigger ohm headphones oppo ha-2 might not has enough power for them. So I'm curious is there any potential problems with high ohm headphones (max. 300 ohm that oppo can handle by the specs)? Personally I had these in my wish list, though I didn't had a chance to listen them at all (note they are all high ohm):
  
 1. German Maestro GMP 400
 2. Sennheiser HD 600 / HD 650 (Blue Stage Edition?)
 3. Beyerdynamic T90
 4. Beyerdynamic DT880 / DT990
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

ladjack said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please tell which headphones I better buy for the oppo ha-2? I mean whether they should be 32ohm or say 300ohm? You see, some say that this amp sounds better, much better?, with low ohm headphones and basically shows the next stats as an argument,
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's not how you should interpret spec. Whoever told you that '300 mW into 16 Ohm' is better sounding than '30 mW into 300 Ohm' has no idea what he is talking about. Spec also doesn't in any way say it can only go up to 300ohm headphone. Manufacturer just listed those number out of common practice in the industry, not because that's the true limitation of the amp. Beside, impedance is not the only factor to look at when determine what headphone Oppo can drive - you need to look at sensitivity of the headphone as well as the maximum voltage swing fo the amp.


----------



## PixelSquish

ladjack said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please tell which headphones I better buy for the oppo ha-2? I mean whether they should be 32ohm or say 300ohm? You see, some say that this amp sounds better, much better?, with low ohm headphones and basically shows the next stats as an argument,
> 
> ...


 
 I had the oppo with both the T90 and the HD600. it was rather nice but i was always at the highest end of the oppo's output volume. sometimes maxed out and needing more. buying a solid desktop amp was the best thing i did for those two phones.


----------



## ladjack

Thank you, guys. May be you could list some headphones that could be reasonable to listen to with the amp? The thing is my local store doesn't has wide range of headphones so I have to give them a list of models so they order them into the store where I could listen to. Or that could be a general guidance, the only constraints I can think of is that they should be under $500 amount. May be OPPO pm-3? I heard that they sounds really good with the amp...


----------



## Subhakar

ladjack said:


> Thank you, guys. May be you could list some headphones that could be reasonable to listen to with the amp? The thing is my local store doesn't has wide range of headphones so I have to give them a list of models so they order them into the store where I could listen to. Or that could be a general guidance, the only constraints I can think of is that they should be under $500 amount. May be OPPO pm-3? I heard that they sounds really good with the amp...


 

 Sure, Oppo PM3 is a great match and synergy with HA-2 and terrific value-for-money.
  
 You may want to read up on these too:
 http://headfonics.com/2015/12/the-wizard-savant-iem-by-noble-audio/ (IEM,though)
  
 http://www.amazon.com/PLAY-BANG-OLUFSEN-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B00R45Z2WU/ref=sr_1_1?srs=8415441011&ie=UTF8&qid=1456848093&sr=8-1&keywords=b%26o
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Earsonics--Velvet-Premium-Signature-Headphones/dp/B00XAYQ5AC/ref=lp_8415441011_1_4?srs=8415441011&ie=UTF8&qid=1456848065&sr=8-4
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MULH672?psc=1
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Professional-Headphone/dp/B00018MSNI/ref=pd_sim_267_15?ie=UTF8&dpID=41yMJKBvOVL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR114%2C160_&refRID=0Y5HZYG3NHJCE9CAVG1Y
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-DT-1770-PRO-Headphones/dp/B0142FEWD4/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1456848361&sr=1-1&keywords=dt+1770
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F6PRSMW/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687742&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003IHUHGE&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=19FBX7C7ZZRE1H1T2Q4C
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH1540-Premium-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B00FR8DMR8/ref=pd_sim_267_5?ie=UTF8&dpID=41NKHw1eAYL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR92%2C160_&refRID=0QG0TY45K51Z9M4CN3G0
  
 Or, wait for the next Massdrop drop of:
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00/talk/357035
 or
 https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Closed-Over-Ear-Headphones
  
 Or, the new DUNU 4-BA thingy that is going to be launched next month or later...


----------



## krismusic

Apologies if this has already been covered. Is anyone experiencing interference using an iPhone 6S with the HA2?


----------



## divefroggy

krismusic said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. Is anyone experiencing interference using an iPhone 6S with the HA2?


 

 What kinda interference are you talking about? From my experience, I didn't get any while using it with my iPhone.
  
 Do explain more in details.


----------



## TheChillburger

krismusic said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. Is anyone experiencing interference using an iPhone 6S with the HA2?


 
 I get some weird interference when using the HA-2 on my phone when the signal (like indoors).


----------



## Hapster

krismusic said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. Is anyone experiencing interference using an iPhone 6S with the HA2?


Yep. Every once and awhile for like 30 seconds.

It's not just the oppo though, my Edifier S730 pick up the interference from it as well when my bluetooth is turned off.


----------



## divefroggy

hapster said:


> krismusic said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if this has already been covered. Is anyone experiencing interference using an iPhone 6S with the HA2?
> ...


 
  
 Hmm.. that's strange. How is the telcos signal on your phone like? Full bar? Most likely, from my experience, the phone is trying to get the best signal best possible therefore, there's interference. I dunno about your situation though.


----------



## tayano

The posts about interference between HA2 and the iphone made my consider not to buy the HA2 sadly enough.


----------



## TJ Max

tayano said:


> The posts about interference between HA2 and the iphone made my consider not to buy the HA2 sadly enough.




Just put your phone in Airplane mode. You would'nt want people calling and disturbing you while you're listening to your music anyway. I am using an older inactive phone with my HA2 as a media player so I always have it in airplane mode.


----------



## krismusic

tj max said:


> Just put your phone in Airplane mode. You would'nt want people calling and disturbing you while you're listening to your music anyway. I am using an older inactive phone with my HA2 as a media player so I always have it in airplane mode.



Putting the 5S in airplane does solve the problem. However with the 6S it does not. 
It appears that particular iteration has earthing issues. Any previous iPhone, you should be fine. 
(In airplane mode at least. )


----------



## divefroggy

tayano said:


> The posts about interference between HA2 and the iphone made my consider not to buy the HA2 sadly enough.


 

 Don't make such a quick decision first, my friend. Go to your local dealer and test them out first. Maybe that will change your mind.


----------



## divefroggy

krismusic said:


> tj max said:
> 
> 
> > Just put your phone in Airplane mode. You would'nt want people calling and disturbing you while you're listening to your music anyway. I am using an older inactive phone with my HA2 as a media player so I always have it in airplane mode.
> ...


 
  
 Kris, did you contact OPPO and tell them about your problem? I think you should, maybe they'll send you a new device.


----------



## krismusic

I'm very sorry for any confusion that I may have caused. My experience has been with another amplifier entirely. I was asking about the HA2 as I wondered if it would have the same problem. Then I forgot that I was in the Oppo thread!!!


----------



## tayano

divefroggy said:


> Don't make such a quick decision first, my friend. Go to your local dealer and test them out first. Maybe that will change your mind.


 

 I don't have it at a local dealer, that's the problem.


----------



## krismusic

tayano said:


> I don't have it at a local dealer, that's the problem.



Maybe buy mail order from a supplier who accepts returns?


----------



## sempaxs

Just got mine today


----------



## urbino

sempaxs said:


> Just got mine today


 
  
 Handsome devil, innit?


----------



## sempaxs

Indeed  
Im a newbie. Just getting in to it


----------



## krismusic

sempaxs said:


> Just got mine today


 What phone is that?


----------



## RCBinTN

I just received my HA-2.  It's charging now.  I plan to pair it with my AK120ii, using the AK as the DAC and the HA-2 as the amp.  The "cans" are the SE846.  Will post listening impressions soon.
  
 I must say, the build quality seems very impressive, and the presentation / packaging is cooler than Apple's.
  
 Cheers -
 RCB


----------



## howdy

rcbintn said:


> I just received my HA-2.  It's charging now.  I plan to pair it with my AK120ii, using the AK as the DAC and the HA-2 as the amp.  The "cans" are the SE846.  Will post listening impressions soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

You might just like the DAC in the HA2 more but im sure you will explore all options.


----------



## RCBinTN

Yes, for sure.  It's impressive that the device comes with all the interconnect cables you need for A/B/C.  Who else does that?
  
 What I like (the idea) is that battery life is purported to be 12-hrs with "C" while only 7-hrs with A/B.  Do you folks have experience with the battery life for the different configurations?
  
 Thanks for your help -


----------



## howdy

I have it hooked to my iPod touch exclusively, I've never timed it but I bet its the better of 7/8 hours easily. Volume is on low gain and about 2.5 to 3 on the dial with my CIEMs.


----------



## RCBinTN

OK cool.  That verifies the data from Oppo that claims 7-8 hours when used as a DAC.  Thank you -


----------



## RCBinTN

Initial listening is very favorable.  The rig is:  AK120ii - 3.5mm analog - HA-2 - SE846 / LCD-X.
  
 Setup was seamless.  Just set the AK for line-out, connect the 3.5mm analog cable, switch the HA-2 to input "C" and go.  Start with both devices turned OFF, then power on the AK and then the HA-2.  I also turned the AK's volume all the way up, and controlled the rig's volume with the HA-2.
  
 Started with the Shure SE846 which are great IEM's.  They already sounded good with just the AK120ii, but now with the HA-2 as the amp in the rig, they sound over the top.  Effortless, smooth reference sound that is not bright but is very engaging.  The floor is black - zero - no hiss, hum or other distractions.  The SQ is superb - a big, open sound stage and detailed instruments.  Tested with Allen Toussaint's _A Bright Mississippi _which is 16/44.1 ALAC.
  
 Changed to the LCD-X.  The connection is difficult due to the cables (see the pic) - XLR to 1/4" then 1/4" to 1/8" - yuck.  However, it was worth it.  The system sounded really good.  Tested with Yes: _The Yes Album_ and _Fragile_, both 24/192 FLAC.  This music sounded perfect - plenty of bass punch and very detailed mids/treble.  Jon Anderson's voice was right there.  Then, tested again with the Allen Toussant album...the jazz wasn't quite as good as the home rig (duh) but the sound was quite interesting...again perfect bass and more to-the-front mids/treble compared to the home rig.  I wasn't ready for that, and it made the "X" sound nice.  I was impressed.
  
 Net - this is a very nice upgrade to my portable rig, and can also be used for home listening with planars like the LCD-X.


----------



## hamza-m

I've been looking at the HA-2 for a while and spend far too long on here reading the almost universally good reviews. I'm not sure though if for me if it will make a noticeable improvements?

I use an iPhone 6S with 320 VBR MP3s as the music source with some RHA T20i IEMs. Has anyone tried this combination with an HA-2 added? Will it make a noticeable difference to the sound?

Ideally I'm looking for something that will add a little punch and low end and I'm hoping the bass boost function on the HA-2 might be the ticket?

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## PixelSquish

hamza-m said:


> I've been looking at the HA-2 for a while and spend far too long on here reading the almost universally good reviews. I'm not sure though if for me if it will make a noticeable improvements?
> 
> I use an iPhone 6S with 320 VBR MP3s as the music source with some RHA T20i IEMs. Has anyone tried this combination with an HA-2 added? Will it make a noticeable difference to the sound?
> 
> ...


 
 cant comment on the iphone as being an output vs the ha-2 as i've never owned an iphone. as far as the bass boost goes, when i had the ha-2 it was respectable, but i felt it had too much of a mid-bass emphasis that creeped into the mids and highs too much to be a great bass boost. YMMV


----------



## divefroggy

krismusic said:


> I'm very sorry for any confusion that I may have caused. My experience has been with another amplifier entirely. I was asking about the HA2 as I wondered if it would have the same problem. Then I forgot that I was in the Oppo thread!!!


 

 LOL... No worried dude. So far, in my experience, I have not experienced any interference when using the HA-2 with my iPhone 6. Hope it helps.


----------



## krismusic

hamza-m said:


> I've been looking at the HA-2 for a while and spend far too long on here reading the almost universally good reviews. I'm not sure though if for me if it will make a noticeable improvements?
> 
> I use an iPhone 6S with 320 VBR MP3s as the music source with some RHA T20i IEMs. Has anyone tried this combination with an HA-2 added? Will it make a noticeable difference to the sound?
> 
> ...







divefroggy said:


> LOL... No worried dude. So far, in my experience, I have not experienced any interference when using the HA-2 with my iPhone 6. Hope it helps.



Yes. That was embarrassing! 
What I mentioned about the 6S in particular stands though. It is known to have issues that earlier iPhones do not. 
I do not know how it behaves with the Oppo specifically although replies to my question earlier report minor problems. 
I would proceed with caution and buy from somewhere that accepts returns. Or be prepared to use a previous iPhone.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Purchase from Oppodigital via Amazon. They are quick to take returns if the product does not suit your needs.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerelmx1986

my time i had te HA-2  I never experienced interference


----------



## krismusic

gerelmx1986 said:


> my time i had te HA-2  I never experienced interference



Is that with a 6S?


----------



## gerelmx1986

krismusic said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > my time i had te HA-2  I never experienced interference
> ...


 

 Sony xperia M2 and ipone 4


----------



## Hapster

krismusic said:


> Yes. That was embarrassing!
> What I mentioned about the 6S in particular stands though. It is known to have issues that earlier iPhones do not.
> I do not know how it behaves with the Oppo specifically although replies to my question earlier report minor problems.
> I would proceed with caution and buy from somewhere that accepts returns. Or be prepared to use a previous iPhone.




I can confirm this, I own both an iPhone 6, and 6s, the 6s interferes with my oppo ha-2, and my edifier S730.

The 6 does not. The interference can be lessened by turning on bluetooth. Airplane mode doesn't seem to have an effect.


----------



## larbel

hapster said:


> I can confirm this, I own both an iPhone 6, and 6s, the 6s interferes with my oppo ha-2, and my edifier S730.
> 
> The 6 does not. The interference can be lessened by turning on bluetooth. Airplane mode doesn't seem to have an effect.


 
 ​
 I got my HA-2 about a month ago, when I first got it, I thought it was defective because of the bad interferes with my 6s Plus, I was on iOS 9.3 beta 1 or 2 back then?  And when I was just about to return it, iOS 9.3 beta 3 (I think) came out and the problem totally went away as soon as I updated, and I read somewhere it was iOS' software issue with digital out which HAD happened before... 
  
 So, if you're on released version iOS 9.2.1?  Updating to Beta should solve your problem, and iOS 9.3 beta 6 just came out as I type...


----------



## larbel

Ok, so while we're on the topic of iPhone 6s Plus with HA-2, I do have another issue..  I have a lightning short cable which I love, and it's supposed to be MFI, and it works just fine most of the time, but every so often, when playing music, the music would just stops on it's own, and a sec or so later, the handshake sound came on from the phone and it will be back to normal when I start the music again.
  
 It's all random, sometimes, I could play for an hour without issue, sometimes, it would just stops 3 or 4 times in 10 minutes, and I even went back and exchanged the same cable from the shop already and same thing.  No issue with the other brand's cables I have including the one that the Oppo came with, anyone else seen this before?  Other than it stops at random, it charges and sync just fine...


----------



## Hapster

larbel said:


> ​
> I got my HA-2 about a month ago, when I first got it, I thought it was defective because of the bad interferes with my 6s Plus, I was on iOS 9.3 beta 1 or 2 back then?  And when I was just about to return it, iOS 9.3 beta 3 (I think) came out and the problem totally went away as soon as I updated, and I read somewhere it was iOS' software issue with digital out which HAD happened before...
> 
> So, if you're on released version iOS 9.2.1?  Updating to Beta should solve your problem, and iOS 9.3 beta 6 just came out as I type...


Yup, I'm on 9.2.1 on the 6s and 9.2 on the 6


----------



## Hapster

larbel said:


> Ok, so while we're on the topic of iPhone 6s Plus with HA-2, I do have another issue..  I have a lightning short cable which I love, and it's supposed to be MFI, and it works just fine most of the time, but every so often, when playing music, the music would just stops on it's own, and a sec or so later, the handshake sound came on from the phone and it will be back to normal when I start the music again.
> 
> It's all random, sometimes, I could play for an hour without issue, sometimes, it would just stops 3 or 4 times in 10 minutes, and I even went back and exchanged the same cable from the shop already and same thing.  No issue with the other brand's cables I have including the one that the Oppo came with, anyone else seen this before?  Other than it stops at random, it charges and sync just fine...



I've had that issue as well with most cables. It seems to have varying degrees of frequency cable to cable. I have no idea what the issue is.


----------



## Hapster

hapster said:


> I've had that issue as well with most cables. It seems to have varying degrees of frequency cable to cable. I have no idea what the issue is.




Luckily, I have an apple watch and when the phone and amp are in my pocket or backpack, I can just press play from there on my watch.


----------



## krismusic

larbel said:


> ​
> 
> 
> So, if you're on released version iOS 9.2.1?  Updating to Beta should solve your problem, and iOS 9.3 beta 6 just came out as I type...



How do I get these beta updates?


----------



## serman005

krismusic said:


> How do I get these beta updates?


 

 +1
  
 How?


----------



## larbel

krismusic said:


> How do I get these beta updates?


 

 ​Sign up with Apple here, and then enroll your device..  https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/


----------



## krismusic

larbel said:


> ​Sign up with Apple here, and then enroll your device..  https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/



Thanks man. It did actually dawn on me to Google it! Any down sides? Glitchy? Thanks again.


----------



## larbel

krismusic said:


> Thanks man. It did actually dawn on me to Google it! Any down sides? Glitchy? Thanks again.


 

 ​Nothing that I'm aware of that wasn't already in 9.2.1...  It's perfectly smooth as far as I can tell, wouldn't even know it's beta.  Plus you get the new night mode function which is pretty nice   Go for it..


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone used this cable? 
http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html

I have the Zeskit cable but I would like to hear opinions on the one linked above. 

I had a Fiio L9 and a Audio Minor lod for my classic and the Audio Minor sound superior at least to my ears. A little background on my experience with custom cables.


----------



## hamza-m

So would I be right in thinking that if using an iPhone 6S then you need to be on iOS 9.3 else there will be intereference. 

Also if I dont want a beta iOS that means I will have to wait for the official release of 9.3 which means I might as well wait to buy the HA-2?


----------



## krismusic

Seems about right. Or use an older iPhone as a DAP, which I actually find more convenient as it can stay permanently linked.


----------



## larbel

hamza-m said:


> So would I be right in thinking that if using an iPhone 6S then you need to be on iOS 9.3 else there will be intereference.
> 
> Also if I dont want a beta iOS that means I will have to wait for the official release of 9.3 which means I might as well wait to buy the HA-2?


 
  
 It's an iOS issue, so it should not only affects HA-2, everything that uses digital signal from iOS 9.2.1 should be affected.  iOS 9.3 should be released soon, besides, if you don't want to wait, you can always use line out and just use the amp part of the HA-2 for now.


----------



## oldmate

krismusic said:


> Seems about right. Or use an older iPhone as a DAP, which I actually find more convenient as it can stay permanently linked.


 
 ^This.
  
 I use an old Galaxy S3 as a dedicated source for my HA-2. Find a 2nd hand unit in good nick and root/jailbreak it to get rid of all the bloatware and you have yourself a dedicated source.


----------



## hamza-m

krismusic said:


> Seems about right. Or use an older iPhone as a DAP, which I actually find more convenient as it can stay permanently linked.




Yep I guess that would work but I had specifically bought a 128GB iPhone this time so it could also be my music player so that would have been a bit of a waste then.

Also, and this may be a bit a no no around here given some of the earlier comments in this thread, but I like having my phone as the source because then I kniw if im getting a call or a message when I'm listening to music and I don't often have the luxury of being able to listen to music and ignore any interruptions.


----------



## hamza-m

larbel said:


> It's an iOS issue, so it should not only affects HA-2, everything that uses digital signal from iOS 9.2.1 should be affected.  iOS 9.3 should be released soon, besides, if you don't want to wait, you can always use line out and just use the amp part of the HA-2 for now.




Maybe I'm being dim, but I couldn't see how to get a line out on a newer lightning connector iPhone or iPod. It was one of the reasons I ended up looking at a DAC rather than just a headphone amp like the Fiio E12.


----------



## oldmate

hamza-m said:


> Maybe I'm being dim, but I couldn't see how to get a line out on a newer lightning connector iPhone or iPod. It was one of the reasons I ended up looking at a DAC rather than just a headphone amp like the Fiio E12.


 
 You could jailbreak IOS 9.2.1 and roll back to a firmware that works AFAIK. Don't know why anybody these days would leave themselves at the mercy of Apple when there are other options.


----------



## howdy

By a iPod so you can have your phone for its main purpose. They have 128gb iPods.


----------



## larbel

hamza-m said:


> Maybe I'm being dim, but I couldn't see how to get a line out on a newer lightning connector iPhone or iPod. It was one of the reasons I ended up looking at a DAC rather than just a headphone amp like the Fiio E12.


 

 ​You don't use the Lightning port...  HA-2 or most amp has 3.5mm audio in, so just hook that up to the 3.5mm headphone jack on the iPhone/iPod for just the amp function with the audio cable that comes with, or get a Fiio L17 or something...
  
 But for your other question..  Even if you have Lightning/DAC function working with your iPhone/Andriod, you still won't be able to received calls with them...  The ringtone comes through but the HA-2 (nor any DAC/Amp that I'm aware of) has no control/mic function built in on it's headphone jack, so when there's a call, you'll still need to take the call from your phone instead..  I wish they have built in control/mic function so badly as well...  Someone please point me to it, if there's any portable DAC/Amp with control/mic function built in...


----------



## larbel

oldmate said:


> You could jailbreak IOS 9.2.1 and roll back to a firmware that works AFAIK. Don't know why anybody these days would leave themselves at the mercy of Apple when there are other options.


 

 ​I use both platforms (6s+ and Note Edge currently), they each have their own pros and cons, Android by default is just as restrictive as iOS, heck, you can't even remove the Samsung junks, or the Google search bar without rooting or custom launchers...  Overall, iOS' UI is far more user friendly than Android IMO.


----------



## TimeLord

larbel said:


> ​You don't use the Lightning port...  HA-2 or most amp has 3.5mm audio in, so just hook that up to the 3.5mm headphone jack on the iPhone/iPod for just the amp function with the audio cable that comes with, or get a Fiio L17 or something...
> 
> But for your other question..  Even if you have Lightning/DAC function working with your iPhone/Andriod, you still won't be able to received calls with them...  The ringtone comes through but the HA-2 (nor any DAC/Amp that I'm aware of) has no control/mic function built in on it's headphone jack, so when there's a call, you'll still need to take the call from your phone instead.. * I wish they have built in control/mic function so badly as well...  Someone please point me to it, if there's any portable DAC/Amp with control/mic function built in...*


 
 If you're ok with headphone/amp/dac all-in-one solution, the Audeze EL-8 Titanium does just that. The amp/DAC is built into the headphone's cable. It has a mic, can take calls, and it connects to the iPhone through the lightning port, not the 3.5 mm connector.


----------



## larbel

timelord said:


> If you're ok with headphone/amp/dac all-in-one solution, the Audeze EL-8 Titanium does just that. The amp/DAC is built into the headphone's cable. It has a mic, can take calls, and it connects to the iPhone through the lightning port, not the 3.5 mm connector.


 

 ​Interesting, thanks for the info!  But for iPhone, portability is my main concern and I usually use IEM when out


----------



## oldmate

larbel said:


> ​I use both platforms (6s+ and Note Edge currently), they each have their own pros and cons, Android by default is just as restrictive as iOS, heck, you can't even remove the Samsung junks, or the Google search bar without rooting or custom launchers...  Overall, iOS' UI is far more user friendly than Android IMO.


 
 This is not an debate re IOS vs Android. I'm just saying there are options ie Rooting, always a good option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or jailbreaking for IOS. You can remove all that crap with these options. The caveat being it's not for the feint or heart or non tech savvy. Bottom line is the apple ecosystem is a closed one and Android is open.
  
 A lot people are now using their smartphones as sources and it surprises me that more Head.Fier's do not have a great deal of knowledge in this area. It's one of the joys of owning a smartphone - unlocking them and exploring their true potential. Just have a look at the voodoo and viper sound mods for example. In addition many custom ROM's for Android. OK, that's an Android thing but one of the advantages of Android re IOS since you brought it up.
  
 Anyway mate, I was suggesting to @hamza-m that this might be an option to get his oppo functioning.


----------



## oldmate

timelord said:


> If you're ok with headphone/amp/dac all-in-one solution, the Audeze EL-8 Titanium does just that. The amp/DAC is built into the headphone's cable. It has a mic, can take calls, and it connects to the iPhone through the lightning port, not the 3.5 mm connector.


 
 I don't think recommending somebody go out and buy a $800.00 AUD pair of headphones is the best advice in this particular scenario.


----------



## TimeLord

oldmate said:


> I don't think recommending somebody go out and buy a $800.00 AUD pair of headphones is the best advice in this particular scenario.


 

 With all due respect, he asked whether such a solution existed. Price was not a consideration in the question asked. So why are you presuming to take options off the table?


----------



## oldmate

timelord said:


> With all due respect, he asked whether such a solution existed. Price was not a consideration in the question asked. So why are you presuming to take options off the table?


 
 Mate, I was trying to sort his IOS issue out by rolling back to an earlier version so he could use the HA-2 without the glitches he was discussing. Cost = $0


----------



## TimeLord

Quote:


oldmate said:


> Mate, I was trying to sort his IOS issue out by rolling back to an earlier version so he could use the HA-2 without the glitches he was discussing. Cost = $0


 
 My response had nothing to do with sorting out iOS issues. His specific question cannot be addressed with any iOS fixes. It is a hardware limitation of using most external amp/DACs. His specific question was, did an external amp/DAC exist that could take and place calls. My response was not even a recommendation, but rather, an FYI a product does indeed exist for the problem he identified.
  
 I had no way of knowing if that solution is acceptable to his situation (and in fact from his response, since he prefers more mobile IEMs, it won't work for him), but at least he now knows of options that exist. That was all I was trying to convey.


----------



## oldmate

timelord said:


> Quote:
> My response had nothing to do with sorting out iOS issues. His specific question cannot be addressed with any iOS fixes. It is a hardware limitation of using most external amp/DACs. His specific question was, did an external amp/DAC exist that could take and place calls. My response was not even a recommendation, but rather, an FYI a product does indeed exist for the problem he identified.
> 
> I had no way of knowing if that solution is acceptable to his situation (and in fact from his response, since he prefers more mobile IEMs, it won't work for him), but at least he now knows of options that exist. That was all I was trying to convey.


 
 Sorry mate. It seems we were answering different questions about his situation. My sincere apologies.


----------



## TimeLord

Cheers @oldmate.


----------



## krismusic

Is it definite that the 9.3 IOS update solves the problem with the 6S? 
It was very intermittent on mine and sometimes only happened after listening for a while. 
I'd be surprised if this is a fix as I read that it is an issue caused by lack of grounding to some of the chips. 
A hardware issue.


----------



## hamza-m

larbel said:


> ​You don't use the Lightning port...  HA-2 or most amp has 3.5mm audio in, so just hook that up to the 3.5mm headphone jack on the iPhone/iPod for just the amp function with the audio cable that comes with, or get a Fiio L17 or something...
> 
> But for your other question..  Even if you have Lightning/DAC function working with your iPhone/Andriod, you still won't be able to received calls with them...  The ringtone comes through but the HA-2 (nor any DAC/Amp that I'm aware of) has no control/mic function built in on it's headphone jack, so when there's a call, you'll still need to take the call from your phone instead..  I wish they have built in control/mic function so badly as well...  Someone please point me to it, if there's any portable DAC/Amp with control/mic function built in...




Won't that mean I'd be double amping though and not getting rid of the amp in the iPhone which is the point? 

Yep I figured I wouldn't be able to use the mic and remote but just knowing that the phone is ringing or I have a message is still useful.


----------



## larbel

hamza-m said:


> Won't that mean I'd be double amping though and not getting rid of the amp in the iPhone which is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I figured I wouldn't be able to use the mic and remote but just knowing that the phone is ringing or I have a message is still useful.



 


Technically yes, but you should still get better SQ, and maybe a little noise from line out signal. But like I said, iOS 9.3 is just around then corner, so this is more of a temp solution if you want to try out HA-2 now, perhaps it's more worthwhile to have progressive improvement as well, from line out to full DAC/Amp when iOS 9.3 is released?

As for taking calls, I think I just came up with a solution, initial tests proved my concept, will report back if I end up getting it to work flawlessly...


----------



## larbel

krismusic said:


> Is it definite that the 9.3 IOS update solves the problem with the 6S?
> 
> It was very intermittent on mine and sometimes only happened after listening for a while.
> 
> ...



 


I can only tell you from my experience, I guess we won't know for sure until more people trying it out and confirm. But for me, it was really bad interferences, to the point that I thought it was a bad unit, and iOS beta 3 fixed it.

But I highly doubt it's hardware since mine is indeed now working perfectly with the update, and I did read somewhere that this isn't the first time Apple messed up digitial out signal. And this isn't a HA-2 only issue...


----------



## hamza-m

larbel said:


> hamza-m said:
> 
> 
> > Won't that mean I'd be double amping though and not getting rid of the amp in the iPhone which is the point?
> ...




Be keen to hear morr about this solution even if its not flawless.


----------



## Hapster

oldmate said:


> A lot people are now using their smartphones as sources and it surprises me that more Head.Fier's do not have a great deal of knowledge in this area. It's one of the joys of owning a smartphone - unlocking them and exploring their true potential.




It really shouldn't. Think about it, the constant want to hear better and better sound quality (like they used to), thousands of dollars to blow on trivial things, I wouldn't be surprised if a large perecentage of users weren't 50 and older.

There's a very small subset of people who can blow $2k on an Ak 240 and then have the nerve to use a portable amplifier with it. The 240 has a strong enough amp in it, using another would be way too loud. People using it have to be nearly deaf.

Anyway, I hope nobody takes offense to this, that's just my opinion on it.


----------



## oldmate

hapster said:


> It really shouldn't. Think about it, the constant want to hear better and better sound quality (like they used to), thousands of dollars to blow on trivial things, I wouldn't be surprised if a large perecentage of users weren't 50 and older.
> 
> There's a very small subset of people who can blow $2k on an Ak 240 and then have the nerve to use a portable amplifier with it. The 240 has a strong enough amp in it, using another would be way too loud. People using it have to be nearly deaf.
> 
> Anyway, I hope nobody takes offense to this, that's just my opinion on it.


 
 I'm one of those 50 year and older types but have been tech savvy ever since IBM PC DOS Ver 1.0 and even prior with CP/M. I think it's this knowledge and experience is what keeps me from blowing big money on this hobby as I know I don't have to to achieve a premium listening experience.
  
 There will always be those who buy the "best". You see it everyday. For example today I went for a walk around the lake on a popular cycling path. I saw $200.00 bikes along with bikes probably worth 10K. I drive an old Camry. My neighbour owns a Benz and an Audi. Does not really matter. Whatever floats your boat. It's not something I think about.


----------



## pinoyman

hapster said:


> It really shouldn't. Think about it, the constant want to hear better and better sound quality (like they used to), thousands of dollars to blow on trivial things, I wouldn't be surprised if a large perecentage of users weren't 50 and older.
> 
> There's a very small subset of people who can blow $2k on an Ak 240 and then have the nerve to use a portable amplifier with it. The 240 has a strong enough amp in it, using another would be way too loud. People using it have to be nearly deaf.
> 
> Anyway, I hope nobody takes offense to this, that's just my opinion on it.


 

 lol.
 i can see it too.
 i knew many friends from the audio community in my country who does the same.


----------



## dstea

How's this compared to the TEAC HA-P50/Onkyo HA-200 on my ATH-AD2000?


----------



## FiJAAS

barbes said:


> Oppo in fact recommends, with iDevices, to set the HA-2 to max volume and use the device volume control.




Can I have a link to where it says this?


----------



## UNOE

Yeah no way... I would never use the 20 step volume digital rocker of iOS vs oppo volume pot.


----------



## larbel

Is anyone else's USB port on the HA-2 seem a little bit loose?  It wobbles a little with the USB connector connected..  I'm sure it has nothing to do with some of my MFI certificated cable randomly looses handshake, since the original Lightning cable and USB for other devices work just fine.  But I called Oppo tech support anyway and got the following answer...  The guy told me it's a known issue and that I can simply fix it by applying some Blu Tack around the USB port??!!
  
 I'm not kidding, that's EXACTLY what the guy told me on the phone, and this is Oppo Hong Kong technical support!!  Anyone heard of or buying this "fix" at all?


----------



## larbel

fijaas said:


> Can I have a link to where it says this?


 
  
 Oops.. Misread that, what I read was the opposite from what Barbes said..  Set the device's volume to max and use the Oppo volume knob to control volume...


----------



## krismusic

larbel said:


> I'm not kidding, that's EXACTLY what the guy told me on the phone, and this is Oppo Hong Kong technical support!!  Anyone heard of or buying this "fix" at all?



That is absolutely ridiculous on two counts. One as an answer to a problem and two as a fix that simply will not work. 
There is quite a lot of talk of loose jack sockets on the Onkyo DP-X1 thread. You could do worse than look on there for suggested fixes. 
Personally I would not buy a £600 DAP with these known issues but people seem prepared to accept them. 
I am disappointed to hear that Oppo expect similar indulgence from their customers.


----------



## proedros

what's the synergy with ZX2 ? does HA2 boost the sound while keeping the nice ZX2 signature ?


----------



## Conext

proedros said:


> what's the synergy with ZX2 ? does HA2 boost the sound while keeping the nice ZX2 signature ?


 

 Well, this is what I think of the combo:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742609/sony-nw-zx2-hi-end-dap/10515#post_12316642
  
 I believe you're using a TRRS cable with the ZX2 currently? If so, you would have to go back to TRS in order to use the HA-2, as it doesn't have a balanced output. It obviously has more power than the ZX2 and as far as I can tell, doesn't alter the sound signature in any significant way. But I'd imagine you might miss some micro-details that TRRS offers.


----------



## ImmaLizard

I'm able to us a TRRS cable with the HA-2.


----------



## Dennis160

immalizard said:


> I'm able to us a TRRS cable with the HA-2.


 
 Is there added value with TRRS cable? The micro function doesnt work via HA-2, does it?


----------



## Conext

immalizard said:


> I'm able to us a TRRS cable with the HA-2.


 
 Interesting.
  
 Oppo's official spec page mentions nothing about "TRRS" or "balanced" headphone jacks:
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx
  
 I'm not saying it doesn't have it—just that if it does, it's something Oppo isn't specifically advertising.


----------



## larbel

Never mind haha...


----------



## ImmaLizard

conext said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Oppo's official spec page mentions nothing about "TRRS" or "balanced" headphone jacks:
> 
> ...


 
 There was some discussion on it earlier in this thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1560#post_11723491
  
 I use TRRS cables connected to HA-2 with both PM-3 and SE846. Slight improvement from TRS cables, however less noticeable than the improvement found when using TRRS connected to the ZX-2.


----------



## shove13

I had a question that I hope someone can help me with....does a portable DAC help with streaming music like Spotify?


----------



## howdy

No. A DAC is a chip inside a DAP. I think you meant DAP. not all sources can stream Spotify but your cell phone can and you could use this with it.


----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


immalizard said:


> I'm able to us a TRRS cable with the HA-2.


 
  
  


dennis160 said:


> Is there added value with TRRS cable? The micro function doesnt work via HA-2, does it?


 
  
  


conext said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Oppo's official spec page mentions nothing about "TRRS" or "balanced" headphone jacks:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


immalizard said:


> There was some discussion on it earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1560#post_11723491
> 
> I use TRRS cables connected to HA-2 with both PM-3 and SE846. Slight improvement from TRS cables, however less noticeable than the improvement found when using TRRS connected to the ZX-2.


 
  


  
 From page 106 of this thread...
  
  


clieos said:


> HA-2 is definitely not a balanced design, given it only has one TPA6120A2 on the output stage (you need two for balanced audio). I think the TRRS, if it isn't internally shorted for ground, is most likely has two separated sink circuit for left/right ground.This is not actually balanced output, but might improves stereo crosstalk and power output a bit, though unlikely to the level of balanced output.


----------



## ImmaLizard

zilch0md said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whoever said TRRS was a balanced design? From my understanding it's not, just has separate grounds for left/right channels which helps with stereo separation and crosstalk.


----------



## shove13

howdy said:


> No. A DAC is a chip inside a DAP. I think you meant DAP. not all sources can stream Spotify but your cell phone can and you could use this with it.



Ok, so something like the Oppo ha-2 wouldn't help with sound if I'm primarily using Spotify?


----------



## zilch0md

immalizard said:


> Whoever said TRRS was a balanced design? From my understanding it's not, just has separate grounds for left/right channels which helps with stereo separation and crosstalk.


 
  
 No problem.  I was just heading off possible assumptions from other readers - assumptions that I had made at one time.


----------



## howdy

Yes it would. What I'm saying is the HA2 can not stream Spotify but it can process it with your source i.e. Your phone. I have an iPod touch streaming Tidal attached to the HA2.


----------



## krismusic

shove13 said:


> Ok, so something like the Oppo ha-2 wouldn't help with sound if I'm primarily using Spotify?



If you are using a player, phone or whatever that is streaming Spotify then yes you can connect a DAC/ amp. You will then be listening to the output of the DAC/amp being fed by the device playing Spotify.


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> No problem.  I was just heading off possible assumptions from other readers - assumptions that I had made at one time.


 
  
 This a reply to a question regarding balanced audio in my HA-2 review
  


> ... I measured the last two pins on HA2's TRRS socket and there is no resistance between them, which means they are shorted together electronically and should be no different from a regular TRS socket....


----------



## ImmaLizard

clieos said:


> This a reply to a question regarding balanced audio in my HA-2 review


 
 Thanks. That makes sense that I noticed more improvement with silver TRRS cables over stock on my ZX-2 compared to the HA-2.


----------



## s0ny

My OPPO HA-2 was $320 incl. shipping. I had to pay $47 import tax. I hope to pick it up very soon.


----------



## Zeljko

I have problem with my HA-2. Right channel occasionally produce noise similar when FM radio is not tuned to any station or like some kind of interference. Noise has the same level regardless of the volume and it's happening only when digital input is used (A or B) even without cable connected. That leads me to conclusion that is something wrong with DAC part not amplifier. I have tested it far away from any electronic device, with only PM-3 connected. Each time when I turn HA-2 on, noise is there and then disappears when HA-2 go to standby.
  
 Probably there is no solution except to replace device. Just sharing with community and wondering if anyone else has/had the same problem or is my bad luck.


----------



## Focker

larbel said:


> Is anyone else's USB port on the HA-2 seem a little bit loose?  It wobbles a little with the USB connector connected..  I'm sure it has nothing to do with some of my MFI certificated cable randomly looses handshake, since the original Lightning cable and USB for other devices work just fine.  But I called Oppo tech support anyway and got the following answer...  The guy told me it's a known issue and that I can simply fix it by applying some Blu Tack around the USB port??!!
> 
> I'm not kidding, that's EXACTLY what the guy told me on the phone, and this is Oppo Hong Kong technical support!!  Anyone heard of or buying this "fix" at all?


 
  
 This is not an Oppo product...it's an Oppo Digital product. Two separate companies. They aren't based in Hong Kong, they're based in the US (Cali, I believe). I'd call Oppo Digital and see what they say.


----------



## larbel

focker said:


> This is not an Oppo product...it's an Oppo Digital product. Two separate companies. They aren't based in Hong Kong, they're based in the US (Cali, I believe). I'd call Oppo Digital and see what they say.




...... I was talking about Oppo Digital technical support Hong Kong... http://www.oppodigital.com.hk/support.php?tab_id=0


----------



## Focker

larbel said:


> ...... I was talking about Oppo Digital technical support Hong Kong... http://www.oppodigital.com.hk/support.php?tab_id=0


 
  
 Do you live in HK or something? If not, I'd contact them stateside...they've always been great when I've contacted them. Emailing works well, too. I'm just surprised they would give you that advice...seems like an odd solution.


----------



## Hapster

shove13 said:


> Ok, so something like the Oppo ha-2 wouldn't help with sound if I'm primarily using Spotify?




It can, but you still need a device to Stream that audio to. DAP Is Digital Audio Player, like an iPod, just about any smartphone, or other hifi players like the fiio xx ibasso series, ak xxx, etc.

A DAC is a Digital Analog converter, high-end Dacs can be plugged into a Dap to get a better sound.


----------



## larbel

focker said:


> Do you live in HK or something? If not, I'd contact them stateside...they've always been great when I've contacted them. Emailing works well, too. I'm just surprised they would give you that advice...seems like an odd solution.


 

 ​I travel back and forth, but since the HA-2 was bought in HK, and it was pretty obvious the fix should be warranty repair so I contacted the HK side while I was there.  And yeah, I was surprised by the eBay seller like response.  I know their US support is great, I email them regarding the MFI cables' handshake issue, and got a reply within like several hours.  But it just seems odd that a technical support would suggest a "fix" like that regardless of geolocation, you can't expect someone to call Germany to get the right answer if I don't know how the iDrive works on a BMW, or brush up my Japanese and call Japan if SONY dap doesn't work...


----------



## Focker

larbel said:


> ​I travel back and forth, but since the HA-2 was bought in HK, and it was pretty obvious the fix should be warranty repair so I contacted the HK side while I was there.  And yeah, I was surprised by the eBay seller like response.  I know their US support is great, I email them regarding the MFI cables' handshake issue, and got a reply within like several hours.  But it just seems odd that a technical support would suggest a "fix" like that regardless of geolocation, you can't expect someone to call Germany to get the right answer if I don't know how the iDrive works on a BMW, or brush up my Japanese and call Japan if SONY dap doesn't work...


 
  
 I agree completely. I would find that sort of response unacceptable.


----------



## Rawkill

I have small question about connecting this to a computer. What I understood is that you select source B from the amp, connect the micro connector to the amp and the usb connector to the PC. My question is can I use the white VOCC charging cable or do I need to buy another cable ?


----------



## Zeljko

rawkill said:


> I have small question about connecting this to a computer. What I understood is that you select source B from the amp, connect the micro connector to the amp and the usb connector to the PC. My question is can I use the white VOCC charging cable or do I need to buy another cable ?


 
 You can use white cable supplied with device or any other USB-micro USB cable.


----------



## Rawkill

zeljko said:


> You can use white cable supplied with device or any other USB-micro USB cable.


 
 Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Zeljko

rawkill said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.


 

 You're welcome. I'm just siting in front of laptop and listening using white cable. Flac of course, but youtube can give you basic idea.
  
 https://youtu.be/pS7KDE_DgFs


----------



## s0ny

I got my OPPO HA-2 today. I had a SABRE32 DAP before and knew it had by far the best sound IMO. I'm using it with my SE846 and I have to say the SQ is incredible. Significantly better than my Astell & Kern AK100 II.


----------



## psikey

I also had an HA-2 which at the time I thought was great other than I could hear background hiss with my SE846's.

Then went for a Chord Mojo and no going back. DSD and Hi-def flac out of the Mojo is on a totally different level.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ny

You're right about the hiss. I noticed it as well. The AK100 II is pitch black. During music, the hiss is overruled by the sound though. I only hear the hiss at the end of a fade-out.


----------



## Rob49

Do you get hiss, when using headphones ?


----------



## psikey

I only use SE846's and don't even own a pair of headphones so can't comment. The Shure's are only 9 Ohm, I didn't notice any hiss with my less sensitive 50 Ohm Klipsch X10i's.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ny

I use SE846. The hiss is only audible when a song is paused. The hiss is so soft that any sound nullifies it. It is completely inaudible when music is playing so it's not an issue at all. The sound quality of the oppo HA-2 is so impressive that I have no regrets.


----------



## psikey

It's obviously in a different price bracket and totally different size/shape, but if your searching for best audio quality at an acceptable price I'd recommend paying the extra for a Mojo.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hapster

iOS 9.3 is now out. Hopefully as one person stated, it should reduce the interference between the iPhone and the Oppo Ha-2, as well as other devices.


----------



## pinoyman

i tried the mojo, and against the ha-2 i think both are excellent dac-amps.
 the mojo sounds differently, its warm and natural, its cute and the glowing lights is something that you could be proud of 
 its more refined than the ha2.
 it makes your music more natural sounding.
 its like it makes you listen to your music in a slower phase,
 with each instruments breathes life, the vocals will sound more true.
  
 but of course, you pay higher price for it than the ha2.
 still, the ha2 is also good though. 
 and can still hold on its own. 
 because of price, build and performance.


----------



## robvagyok

I know it's not about aesthetics, but I would choose the HA-2 over the Mojo 1000x based on looks only.


----------



## krismusic

robvagyok said:


> I know it's not about aesthetics, but I would choose the HA-2 over the Mojo 1000x based on looks only.



Not so illogical if you replace "looks" with 
"ergonomics ".


----------



## s0ny

robvagyok said:


> I know it's not about aesthetics, but I would choose the HA-2 over the Mojo 1000x based on looks only.


Same here. I chose HA-2 because of the SABRE32 and looks.


----------



## jraul7

I'm posting in this thread (as well as in the HE 400s Headphones thread) my initial impressions on the Oppo HA-2 paired with the  Hifiman HE-400s headphones, in case anyone is also considering this combo.
  
 I received my HE-400s headphones last week and have enjoyed them a lot. I've mainly used them directly from my ipod or from my iphone 6 (spotify) or computer, most of the time paired with a Dragonfly 1.2. I'm no expert on how to describe the "sound", but I can definitely say they are way above all my previously owned headphones (Bose AE2, Alessandro MS-1 and Sennheiser HD598). Sounds from instruments feels tighter, clearer. I play drums and on several acoustic songs the tom hits sound extremely real (as if I was physically on that room). In short, I'm very happy with the purchase.
  
 So, yesterday I received the Oppo HA-2 portable amp/dac. Even though I plan to get a Schitt stack (modi 2 and vali 2) to listen at home, I'm still working on my music source (repurpose an old laptop or buy a new computer, like a mac mini) plus I need a new desk, so I decided to go with a portable solution as I mostly listen to music in bed. Also on the weekends, I can keep an eye on my two kids while enjoying good music. I was only able to listen for about 45 minutes, again using my iphone 6 and spotify. Initial impressions are positive, I felt the bass was tighter, more pronounced, and I liked that. This was while listening to Rock and Acoustic music.
  
 I did a quick A/B test regarding the low vs high gain setting and I "feel"  I enjoyed the music more with the gain on high. Anyone can comment on this?
  
 In regards to the bass boost, it was very nice on hip hop songs... on every thing else (Rock/Acoustic/Salsa), it's better to leave it off, in my opinion.
  
 The unit itself is very well constructed, the packaging is very nice too.
  

  

  
 Feel free to comment if you have this combo.
  
 Joe


----------



## scarfacegt

Was testing the sony xperia z3 against the ipod touch 6th gen,yesterday oh the ha2,and i found the ipod to have better sound.The sony was not impressive at all. But the sony was connected to the port B,and the ipod to the port A.Are the dac inside the Ha-2 only active,when you use the A/usb port on it?


----------



## hamza-m

scarfacegt said:


> Was testing the sony xperia z3 against the ipod touch 6th gen,yesterday oh the ha2,and i found the ipod to have better sound.The sony was not impressive at all. But the sony was connected to the port B,and the ipod to the port A.Are the dac inside the Ha-2 only active,when you use the A/usb port on it?






scarfacegt said:


> Was testing the sony xperia z3 against the ipod touch 6th gen,yesterday oh the ha2,and i found the ipod to have better sound.The sony was not impressive at all. But the sony was connected to the port B,and the ipod to the port A.Are the dac inside the Ha-2 only active,when you use the A/usb port on it?




I don't own one (yet) so I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure both ports A and B go via the DAC and only C uses just the amplifier. 

Theoretically though, if you're playing the same file it shouldn't matter if the player is an iPod or anything else right? So long as it provides the same bits across the wire then what difference can the digital part of the stack make?


----------



## zilch0md

scarfacegt said:


> Was testing the sony xperia z3 against the ipod touch 6th gen,yesterday oh the ha2,and i found the ipod to have better sound.The sony was not impressive at all.
> 
> But *the sony was connected to the port B,and the ipod to the port A*.
> 
> Are the dac inside the Ha-2 only active,when you use the A/usb port on it?


 
  

  
 To connect the Sony Z3 to port B, you must have been using either this or this - which bypasses Sony's proprietary DAC to use the HA-2's ES9018K2M.
  
 And yes, the only way to supply a signal to the HA-2's DAC is to use either A or B (from an iDevice or everything else, respectively.)


----------



## zilch0md

hamza-m said:


> I don't own one (yet) so I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure both ports A and B go via the DAC and only C uses just the amplifier.
> 
> Theoretically though, if you're playing the same file it shouldn't matter if the player is an iPod or anything else right? So long as it provides the same bits across the wire then *what difference can the digital part of the stack make?*


 
  
 The signal integrity of a high-speed, square-wave stream of 1's and 0's can be degraded by impedance mismatches at the PCB launch points, in the connectors that are soldered to the PCBs, in the cable connectors and in the cables - causing reflections that distort the square waves making them difficult for the DAC to interpret (Is this a 1 or is this a 0?), which can create additional work for the DAC, invoking routines in a USB receiver chip that can actually generate noise (PHY noise) within the DAC itself. Signal integrity can also be impaired by insertion loss (attenuation due to conductor and dielectric losses) and crosstalk (loss of integrity caused by capacitive or inductive coupling with other signals in close proximity.)   
  
 So...  If the HA-2's DAC receives a stream of 1's and 0's from one source that has higher signal integrity than from another source, you could hear improvements across several audible traits (when using a transparent amp, highly resolving headphones and experienced ears).
  

  
    Source: http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5988-5978EN.pdf


----------



## FiJAAS

Is there a reason why my Oppo ha-2 connected to my MacBook Pro sounds better then my Oppo ha-2 connected to my iPod classic? Both are using the same source files.


----------



## Zeljko

Digital or analog connection? Any equaliser used on players?


----------



## FiJAAS

Digital, EQ is off for both iTunes and iPod classic.


----------



## hamza-m

fijaas said:


> Is there a reason why my Oppo ha-2 connected to my MacBook Pro sounds better then my Oppo ha-2 connected to my iPod classic? Both are using the same source files.




iPod classic will be connected via line out on the dock connector I'm guessing? In which case you're using the DAC in the iPod. Assuming you connect to the MacBook via USB you're using the DAC in the Oppo in that case. Hard to be sure though unless you confirm how you're connecting to each device.


----------



## hamza-m

zilch0md said:


> The signal integrity of a high-speed, square-wave stream of 1's and 0's can be degraded by impedance mismatches at the PCB launch points, in the connectors that are soldered to the PCBs, in the cable connectors and in the cables - causing reflections that distort the square waves making them difficult for the DAC to interpret (Is this a 1 or is this a 0?), which can create additional work for the DAC, invoking routines in a USB receiver chip that can actually generate noise (PHY noise) within the DAC itself. Signal integrity can also be impaired by insertion loss (attenuation due to conductor and dielectric losses) and crosstalk (loss of integrity caused by capacitive or inductive coupling with other signals in close proximity.)
> 
> So...  If the HA-2's DAC receives a stream of 1's and 0's from one source that has higher signal integrity than from another source, you could hear improvements across several audible traits (when using a transparent amp, highly resolving headphones and experienced ears).
> 
> ...




Thanks though I'm not completely convinced. I guess you're saying that the signal degrades, not so much that the DAC can no longer convert it to anything meaningful, but just enough that you lose parts of the data that the DAC is then able to fill in somehow? Anyway this isn't an Oppo HA-2 specific point really so I won't derail this thread any further. Thanks, for your explanation though.


----------



## FiJAAS

hamza-m said:


> iPod classic will be connected via line out on the dock connector I'm guessing? In which case you're using the DAC in the iPod. Assuming you connect to the MacBook via USB you're using the DAC in the Oppo in that case. Hard to be sure though unless you confirm how you're connecting to each device.




I have a 30 pin to USB made by ALO audio connected to the oppo ha-2. I use the included USB cable for the Oppo ha-2 connected to my MacBook Pro.


----------



## shove13

I have the same exact problem, I would like to know too


----------



## hamza-m

I suspect a lot will come down to what exactly this 30pin to USB cable you have is doing. I don't know it and Googling about it didn't give me much details. 

If it genuinely does just provide the original digital file across the wire and isn't re-encoding to digital on the fly then the only explanation I can think of is the one provided by zilch0md above.


----------



## sempaxs

As far as I know DAC on Oppo only works with apple devices with iOS, Android and PC/mac operating systems. That is why it sounds different with your macbook. CMIIW, I'm a newbie here


----------



## TimeLord

fijaas said:


> I have a 30 pin to USB made by ALO audio connected to the oppo ha-2. I use the included USB cable for the Oppo ha-2 connected to my MacBook Pro.







sempaxs said:


> As far as I know DAC on Oppo only works with apple devices with iOS, Android and PC/mac operating systems. That is why it sounds different with your macbook. CMIIW, I'm a newbie here




I think sempaxs brings up a good point. I take it you are using a USB-A connector to use the HA-2's "A" input. If so, can you get a USB-A to micro USB adaptor and connect to the HA-2's "B" input and see if that makes a difference?


----------



## brent75

I got the PM-3s last week, but had been eyeballing the HA-2 for over a month now. I have Amazon credits to use, but it was never in stock (or sold by Shenzen Audio at a marked up price with a long delivery delay). Obviously could have paid out of pocket direct from Oppo, but I thought eventually it would be on Amazon again. Just got the email this morning it was in stock, and placed the order about 5 minutes later. Shows up this week!


----------



## kittisiri

Hi guys,
  
 I'm interested in the HA-2 and need some information here before I go to try out and buy it at the store far away from where I live.
  
 Now I'm using PM-3 with iPhone 6, streaming 320kbps music from Spotify, without any Amp/DAC.  Although I like the sound, it seems to be boring and not energetic sometimes.  I think I'm good with mids and highs but not satisfied with bass and sub-bass yet.  It's just perfect with jazz and bossanova, but bland with rock and EDM.
  
 If I add the HA-2 to the chain, will it make a considerable improvement ?
  
 Just need a confirmation before I drive a few hours to the store.
 Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## krismusic

kittisiri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in the HA-2 and need some information here before I go to try out and buy it at the store far away from where I live.
> 
> ...


TBH no one is going to say oh no the HA -2 is really boring. In the HA-2 thread! 
I think you are going to have to try it for yourself. 
The problem is that by the time you have driven a considerable distance you will be very predisposed to buying. 
Could you not buy via the Internet from a dealer who accepts returns?


----------



## kittisiri

krismusic said:


> TBH no one is going to say oh no the HA -2 is really boring. In the HA-2 thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL
 Yeah, I was thinking the same. Once I go there, it's impossible to go back home with empty hands. Hahaha.
 Unfortunately, there's no return policy in Thailand, and there's only a few shop that sale Oppo.
  
 I will try other Amp/DAC though.  For example, Cayin C5, C6, FiiO E12, E12A.
 What do you guys think ?
 Is it worth getting any Amp/DAC after all considered my source is iPhone 6 with Spotify ?
 If yes, then I will drive there with cash, haha.


----------



## Chris Matchett

Has anyone confirmed this is working okay with the 9.3 update for iOS on an iPod Touch? I saw there were problems with the beta so I've decided to let others take the risk before I update.


----------



## pinoyman

im using 9.3.
 and i dont see or encounter any problems.


----------



## FiJAAS

timelord said:


> I think sempaxs brings up a good point. I take it you are using a USB-A connector to use the HA-2's "A" input. If so, can you get a USB-A to micro USB adaptor and connect to the HA-2's "B" input and see if that makes a difference?




I'm not sure if the problem is the iPod classic or the ALO audio 30 pin USB cable. Although I did just try my iPod touch 6g and it sounds way better.


----------



## sempaxs

fijaas said:


> I'm not sure if the problem is the iPod classic or the ALO audio 30 pin USB cable. Although I did just try my iPod touch 6g and it sounds way better.




The problem is Oppo only supports Apple devices running iOS. Your iPod classic is not running iOS. So it will use the iPod classics DAC rather than DAC from Oppo CMIIW


----------



## x RELIC x

sempaxs said:


> The problem is Oppo only supports Apple devices running iOS. Your iPod classic is not running iOS. So it will use the iPod classics DAC rather than DAC from Oppo CMIIW




There have been reports in this thread that the iPod classic does work with the 30pin to USB cable to send a digital signal. Oppo doesn't officially support it, but it does work. If plugging in to USB it will be a digital signal and use the HA-2 DAC.


----------



## MikeyFresh

sempaxs said:


> The problem is Oppo only supports Apple devices running iOS. Your iPod classic is not running iOS. So it will use the iPod classics DAC rather than DAC from Oppo CMIIW


 

 Not exactly. You can't get analog output from an iPod using a USB cable.
  
 While its true that Oppo does not list the iPod Classic as a supported model for use with the HA-2's digital input, I conversed with their tech support prior to purchasing the HA-2 and they confirmed it does in fact work (as did other members of this forum).
  
 The reason they don't list the Classic as a supported model is because the Classic uses an older version of MFI authentication than the HA-2 was designed for, so they make no promises that it won't be glitch or trouble free. That said, I have had no issues using either the Classic Gen. 6 or Gen. 7 with my HA-2, they both work just fine.
  
 So the DAC inside the HA-2 is what is in use when connecting a Classic via a 30-pin dock to USB Type A cable.
  
 The reason it sounds different than a computer is likely a combination of power supply quality, clocking, interface (the digital cable), and how all of those things affect jitter levels (timing inaccuracies).
  
 Here is a picture of the Classic's display when in digital output mode connected to the HA-2 (bypassing the iPod's own DAC and analog output stage):


----------



## MikeyFresh

fijaas said:


> I'm not sure if the problem is the iPod classic or the ALO audio 30 pin USB cable. Although I did just try my iPod touch 6g and it sounds way better.


 
  
 Maybe you have the Classic's volume control at less than 100%? 
  
 When using a Classic's digital output, the device volume control is still active and will reduce the resolution being sent to the DAC (digital volume attenuation). 
  
 This is in contrast to using an analog line out 30-pin dock cable, where the volume control is completely defeated.
  
 So be sure you are sending full resolution/maximum bits to the HA-2, set the Classic's volume control at 100%, and be careful not to inadvertently adjust it downward, its easy to do by mistake.
  
 I'm not sure if the iPod's stupid volume limiter safety function could also be in play too, to be sure it isn't, go to Menu -> Settings -> Volume Limit and set that to 100% (no limiting) in the event that too reduces the bits on use of digital output.


----------



## 520RanchBro

kittisiri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in the HA-2 and need some information here before I go to try out and buy it at the store far away from where I live.
> 
> ...


 
 That's funny, with the PM-3, I'm the opposite. On my desktop setup (Asgard 2 and M2U), the bass and sub bass is about on par with the HE-400 but I'm yearning for a bit more treble response and detail.


----------



## kittisiri

520ranchbro said:


> That's funny, with the PM-3, I'm the opposite. On my desktop setup (Asgard 2 and M2U), the bass and sub bass is about on par with the HE-400 but I'm yearning for a bit more treble response and detail.


 
  
 Really !?
 Guess I'm a basshead then, haha.


----------



## faisal2003456

Can I plug the ha-2 into my laptop for playback and charge the ha-2 through a wallwart simultaneously?


----------



## Zeljko

faisal2003456 said:


> Can I plug the ha-2 into my laptop for playback and charge the ha-2 through a wallwart simultaneously?


 

 Why? HA-2 can be charged and used in the same time. Only problem could be if power consumption is higher then USB port can provide.
  
 Could be done with custom split cable, one part to provide data, another power.


----------



## DroidSkin

Can one of you lucky HA-2 owners answer a question for me?

 I'm going to be buying a HA-2 but am currently looking at my options on which android phone to use as transport so I need to know the measurement of the leather portion of the HA-2.

 I've checked the Oppo website and on the specs page the measurement of the HA-2 is given as 68 x *137* x 12 but in the user guide it's rather unhelpfully different at 68 x *157* x 12.

 Can somebody please have a measure and let me know the height of the leather bit?
  
 Thanks very much in advance.
  
[Mod edit - removed "skim" link]


----------



## 520RanchBro

kittisiri said:


> Really !?
> Guess I'm a basshead then, haha.


 
 I spoke a bit too soon I think. Yesterday I was ill and had just played a very loud show the night before and my hearing was not normal. Now that I have recovered, I could see how folks could desire more bass response. 
  
 Was considering an HA-2 as my next audio purchase but so far haven't noticed much of difference between running the PM-3s on my desktop setup and just straight out of my iPhone. Leads me to believe my iPhone does a fine job and I'll save my money for something else. Keeping in mind I just use Apple Music on my phone and don't listen to hi-res music on the go.


----------



## howdy

520ranchbro said:


> I spoke a bit too soon I think. Yesterday I was ill and had just played a very loud show the night before and my hearing was not normal. Now that I have recovered, I could see how folks could desire more bass response.
> 
> Was considering an HA-2 as my next audio purchase but so far haven't noticed much of difference between running the PM-3s on my desktop setup and just straight out of my iPhone. Leads me to believe my iPhone does a fine job and I'll save my money for something else. Keeping in mind I just use Apple Music on my phone and don't listen to hi-res music on the go.


 
 I you think you might buy one Im thinking I might sell mine.


----------



## 520RanchBro

howdy said:


> I you think you might buy one Im thinking I might sell mine.


 
 Good to know, I've identified some room for improvement and think I would enjoy the bass boost functionality for some tracks too now. I'll be in touch about it!


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> I you think you might buy one Im thinking I might sell mine.




Did you upgrade to a different amp/dac?


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> Did you upgrade to a different amp/dac?



Yeah, I recently got a iDSD Micro.


----------



## DroidSkin

howdy said:


> waytoocrazy said:
> 
> 
> > I love the look of your cable!  How many strands is that?  Is that Silver coated OCC Copper?
> ...


 

 Sorry to link back so far @howdy but would you mind divulging if the insulation on your cable is transparent or the semi-transparent black? Thanks.


----------



## kittisiri

520ranchbro said:


> Good to know, I've identified some room for improvement and think I would enjoy the bass boost functionality for some tracks too now. I'll be in touch about it!




Now you know what I mean LOL. 

If you finally buy it or have an opportunity to try it, please don't forget to come and tell us a little bit how you feel and how it is compared to your desktop setup, or playing straight from iPhone with Apple Music. 

Cheers


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> Yeah, I recently got a iDSD Micro.




Could you compare the two?


----------



## 520RanchBro

kittisiri said:


> Now you know what I mean LOL.
> 
> If you finally buy it or have an opportunity to try it, please don't forget to come and tell us a little bit how you feel and how it is compared to your desktop setup, or playing straight from iPhone with Apple Music.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Yeah on my initial listen it sounded so bass heavy (temporary hearing loss and a bad cold will do that to you) I thought anyone who could have craved more bass was just insane. But yeah now I think the sub bass response is pretty solid but there's some tracks I'd like some extra bass bump on.
  
 Seriously considering the HA-2 now and would definitely compare it to the desktop setup with my 400i and PM-3. Kind of interested in the Geek Out V2+ as well for the balanced out so my RE-600 wouldn't collect dust. I got a GO 450 on Massdrop and think it sounds quite good but I'd only ever pay for an LH Labs product through a dealer or used, otherwise it'd probably be 2-3 years before I got it.
  
 Likely will further look in to the HA-2, looks like a nicer product with more features that I'd use.


----------



## howdy

droidskin said:


> Sorry to link back so far @howdy but would you mind divulging if the insulation on your cable is transparent or the semi-transparent black? Thanks.



 

I believe it was Semi-transparent. If you inquire Mat at FAW he could help you out, sometimes he is bit slow to reply but he will get back to you. I will tell you that it is a great cable, I have two, one for my PM3s and one for my CIEMs.


----------



## silvahr

Hello all,
  
 I have an Oppo Ha-2 for sale.
 I bought it new in June 2015 from Custom Cable (London).
 It was love at first sight.
 But, i like to listen to music essencialy when i workout, so use an amplifier in those circunstances is not a very clever option. 
 So, i barely used it and it's like new.
 No signs of use.
 In the original box with all original accesories.
 I can send pictures of it.
 If you are interested, please PM me.
  
 By the way, listening music with one of these really improves the experience.
 It's a wonderful piece of gear.


----------



## DroidSkin

howdy said:


> droidskin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to link back so far @howdy but would you mind divulging if the insulation on your cable is transparent or the semi-transparent black? Thanks.
> ...




Thanks @howdy 

I got a bit impatient this afternoon and went ahead and ordered the semi anyway! Can't wait to see it in the flesh, they look amazing.


----------



## hamza-m

Just ordered one too...


----------



## aldinho878

I have a Oppo HA-2 and wanted help setting it up with my macbook pro to get the best possible sound.
  
 I mainly listen through Tidal streaming flac, which I think is 16/44.1 khz.
 I'm wondering what format/sampling rate to choose in the "Audio Midi Setup" in the macbook settings? Should I also set it to 16bit, 44.1kHz to get the most accurate sampling conversion.
  
 Or would I benefit from selecting the 32 bit setting with a higher sampling, say 96khz?

 Also should both the Tidal music player volume and the macbook system volume be set to the maximum and then control the volume from the dac volume knob?
  
 Thanks


----------



## brent75

I got my HA-2 to pair with my PM-3s about a week ago. I use it nightly in the neighborhood when walking the dogs, and some for couch-listening w/ my laptop.
  
 I love it! The form factor is awesome, it definitely sounds great, I love all the included cables and of course it's very Apple friendly (which I'm heavy up with).
  
 I "should" be done...just be happy with what I have...and enjoy my listening. But there are two things that keep swirling around in my head:
  
 (1) I'm so curious what it sounds like compared to the Chord Mojo. From what I've read, the Mojo is just such a musical/fun addition that really fills out the bottom end. It feels like most people would think the Mojo is an improvement over the HA-2...but maybe not a "double the price" improvement? I'd be really curious to hear from people who have auditioned both what differences I might hear. What would be awesome to find out is "you honestly won't notice much of a difference between the two...and certainly not a $300 difference." But until my own two ears would ever get that chance, I'll always be wondering.
  
 (2) I actually like the sound of the HA-2 with the bass boost on. It feels like it really helps out the songs that aren't as high quality, whereas the stuff I buy on HDTracks don't really need it. However, this may be me, but for some reason I can't get myself "comfortable" with leaving it on too much. It's a weird psychological thing --- like if I have it switched it on, then I feel it's cheating or not as nice as other options (item #1 above) or something. Is that just a weird OCD thing for me in particular? I don't know why, but I just feel like I'd enjoy it more if I didn't have to engage bass boost. Maybe I'm anti-EQ? WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!?!?!


----------



## TimeLord

brent75 said:


> I got my HA-2 to pair with my PM-3s about a week ago. I use it nightly in the neighborhood when walking the dogs, and some for couch-listening w/ my laptop.
> 
> I love it! The form factor is awesome, it definitely sounds great, I love all the included cables and of course it's very Apple friendly (which I'm heavy up with).
> 
> ...




First off, there's nothing wrong with you except for your bad case of upgraditis. Lol

Your need to turn the bass boost off is likely a manifestation of your search for a neutral presentation of sound. 

The HA-2 is a very nice product. It's a departure from the HA-1, which has a neutral and near clinical presentation. The HA-2 on the other hand has a colored presentation. It has a darker sound which can pair well with some cans that are light in the low end, like the PM-3. Having spent only a short time with the Mojo, it too is a colored presentation which is also a departure from the Hugo. 

For form factor, it's no contest. The HA-2 is much much better, especially paired with either an iPhone 5S (my setup) or iPod Touch. iPhone 6 also works well, but the HA-2 and the 6 are about the same size, so in a stacking setup it may be difficult to use the volume control. I also have my eye on the Sony NWZ-A17. Its size would be ideal and with a micro SD slot, space will no longer be an issue. 

All that said, I would not consider the Mojo for an upgrade over the HA-2. To cure your upgraditis, I would instead look at the Sony PHA-3. It has a neutral presentation implementing a Sabre ES9018 DAC chip. Consequently, it supports 32bit/384 kHz and DSD 5.6 MHz. It also supports balanced output via dual 3.5 mm plugs. The MSRP is $1k, but you can find it on eBay under $600, which puts it in Mojo territory.

That should cure your illness.


----------



## krismusic

FWIW. Ihave heard the Mojo twice and could discern no difference in sound from the HO of my iPhone 6S. 
It is probably just me as it so many people rate it so highly. 
It does bear out what a lot of people on here say. That differences between electronics are small. 
Headphones make the biggest change. 
Depends how far down the rabbit hole you want to go!
I have not heard the HA-2. I have an Onkyo DAC /amp, which I like but it is a brick to carry around. 
If you can easily afford it maybe try it. 
Especially if you can order from a dealer that accepts returns. 
The lack of Apple compatibility put me off. 
The CCK connector that you will need is a clumsy work around IMHO. 
You will end up with a clunky stack. 
Personally I would try and crack on and enjoy your music!
Difficult I know!
Finding new music is always good. Do you use a streaming service? Tidal is great!
It may help to remember that what you have is already way ahead of what most people listen to. 
Maybe get along to a meet if there is one near you. Great fun and you will hear what is possible. 
I have been to a few and have yet to hear anything that blew my wallet open!

One last thing that is a bit of a hobby horse of mine. 
Beware of placebo and expectation bias.


----------



## brent75

krismusic said:


> FWIW. Ihave heard the Mojo twice and could discern no difference in sound from the HO of my iPhone 6S.
> It is probably just me as it so many people rate it so highly.
> It does bear out what a lot of people on here say. That differences between electronics are small.
> Headphones make the biggest change.
> ...


 
 I totally hear you! This hobby is crazy in that it can be as difficult, or as easy, as you want it to be. One day I'll catch myself lusting after higher priced headphones/DACs/amps/even exploring standalone DAPs. Then the next day I'll catch myself going the other direction, wondering things like "can I REALLY hear a marked improvement with my HA-2 over my iPhone 5s" and instead wonder if I should return it and put my $300 towards something. But usually where I land is something like: "What you have is great. Be happy where you are, and stop letting yourself read so many damn reviews and message board posts."


----------



## howdy

brent75 said:


> I totally hear you! This hobby is crazy in that it can be as difficult, or as easy, as you want it to be. One day I'll catch myself lusting after higher priced headphones/DACs/amps/even exploring standalone DAPs. Then the next day I'll catch myself going the other direction, wondering things like "can I REALLY hear a marked improvement with my HA-2 over my iPhone 5s" and instead wonder if I should return it and put my $300 towards something. But usually where I land is something like: "What you have is great. Be happy where you are, and stop letting yourself read so many damn reviews and message board posts."


 

 You hit it on the head. I have had A LOT of gear over the years and now I have finally found what I'm after. I want 1 rig for out in about 1 for the gym and 1 for when Im home. After this has been completed I hope/think I will be happy. Im just waiting for the release of the iBasso DX200 and maybe 1 more set of CIEMS and done!


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> You hit it on the head. I have had A LOT of gear over the years and now I have finally found what I'm after. I want 1 rig for out in about 1 for the gym and 1 for when Im home. After this has been completed I hope/think I will be happy. Im just waiting for the release of the iBasso DX200 and maybe 1 more set of CIEMS and done!



Yeah. I'm just waiting for the AR M20 and thinking about some ADEL CIEM's. Then I'm done too! Oh and a nice amp for home...


----------



## howdy

krismusic said:


> Yeah. I'm just waiting for the AR M20 and thinking about some ADEL CIEM's. Then I'm done too! Oh and a nice amp for home...



You should check out Alclair for CIEMs they rock!!!!


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> You should check out Alclair for CIEMs they rock!!!!



I'll have a look. My Noble's are great. I'm interested in the possibility that the ADEL tech may help my Tinnitus.


----------



## j2rock

Anyone here with an HA-2 and an S7?

I called Oppo to discuss the pops and stuttering Google Play Music and YouTube exhibit occasionally.. but they said they haven't had anyone call in or report it. They also assured me the S6 on Lollipop did not have this issue.

I have tried USB Audio Player Pro and it doesn't seem to have the same problem at all so their unique USB driver must work better than Google's in Marshmallow. Why Google would change something for the worse is beyond me. Cannot play downloaded Google Play music in UAPP so I guess we have to wait for an update.

Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## brent75

Update --- I now officially love my HA-2 after finally allowing myself to tinker some. If this were a novel, I'd title it "The Night My HA-2 Came Alive"...
  
 Anyway, I was out on my usual evening walk with the dogs. I did my usual "bass boost on a few songs, off on a few songs" and as always wasn't completely happy with either option. On some songs I'd find the bass boost to be perfect. On others, it felt too muddy and hijacked the mids and treble.
  
 Then, I had a completely random thought. I recalled the time I learned how AC/DC achieved their incredible guitar tone --- by volume, rather than distortion. Can't remember how or where I learned it, but just something along the lines of by cranking their volume to max on their amps on the clean channel...then getting proper mic levels...accounted for the sweet/tight/crunch sound. As opposed to cranking a distortion channel, which many people mistakenly do.
  
 I realized it wasn't apples to apples, but it made decide to actually experiment with my gain switch on the HA-2. I'd always kept it on low because of how many times I'd read that my PM-3s were such incredibly efficient cans (I just assumed they'd work on low). So when I thought of the AC/DC approach...and realized how I am actually a pretty low-level listener (I usually keep the pot at 3 or less)...I wondered if that "approach" would work best. So I switched to high-gain...dialed the pot down a smidgeon to get the same level output into my ears...then ran through the same tracks.
  
 HOLY CRAP!!!
  
 It honestly sounded like a night and day different amp. Everything was suddenly so full...so clean...nicely separated...awesome low-end...snappy...and so forth. It was great -- I probably broke out in a smile at least half a dozen times.
  
 I may be an idiot for not thinking of this sooner, but I'm glad I did! I officially now see no reason to lust after the Mojo or anything else --- this is perfect for my needs.


----------



## AladdinSane

Same experience. I like the PM-3s much better with Hi gain active on the HA-2. Ticked I didn't think of it earlier!


----------



## McClelland

I'm new to the forums and am uncertain about responses to posts indicating a possible interest in selling, but thought I should at least check as I am interested in purchasing the Oppo HA-2 and would be glad to pursue that through the sale/trade forums if that is appropriate path.  I see that howdy is experienced user and am hopeful you can advise about how best to proceed. 


silvahr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have an Oppo Ha-2 for sale.
> I bought it new in June 2015 from Custom Cable (London).
> ...


 
  


howdy said:


> I you think you might buy one Im thinking I might sell mine.


----------



## silvahr

mcclelland said:


> I'm new to the forums and am uncertain about responses to posts indicating a possible interest in selling, but thought I should at least check as I am interested in purchasing the Oppo HA-2 and would be glad to pursue that through the sale/trade forums if that is appropriate path.  I see that howdy is experienced user and am hopeful you can advise about how best to proceed.


 
  
 I bought a Sony A17 and a custom cable to connect it to the Oppo Ha-2. The size of that combo and specially the sound of it, made me regret in selling the Ha-2.
 So, for now, my Oppo is not anymore for sale.
  
 Cheers


----------



## aldinho878

aldinho878 said:


> I have a Oppo HA-2 and wanted help setting it up with my macbook pro to get the best possible sound.
> 
> I mainly listen through Tidal streaming flac, which I think is 16/44.1 khz.
> I'm wondering what format/sampling rate to choose in the "Audio Midi Setup" in the macbook settings? Should I also set it to 16bit, 44.1kHz to get the most accurate sampling conversion.
> ...


 
 If anyone was wondering, this is what Oppo told me:
  
 "We would recommend using 32-bit/192kHz and letting the operating system upsample the audio in this case. This should result in the best audio from streaming services and built in application."


----------



## brent75

aldinho878 said:


> If anyone was wondering, this is what Oppo told me:
> 
> "We would recommend using 32-bit/192kHz and letting the operating system upsample the audio in this case. This should result in the best audio from streaming services and built in application."


 
 Thanks for sharing -- great to hear they're responsive. I may write them and ask them to tell me exactly which settings/selections to use for the Onkyo HF Player.


----------



## s0ny

Upsampling is pointless. All it does is fill the data with blank bits and add empty frequency samples.


----------



## aldinho878

Their customer support is definitely on par. I've emailed them several times on different occasions and gotten quick responses


----------



## TimeLord

s0ny said:


> Upsampling is pointless. All it does is fill the data with blank bits and add empty frequency samples.



Up sampling may be pointless, but setting it up at 32bit/192 kHz is not. If you set the Mac output to say, 16 bit/44.1 kHz and you're playing a 24 bit/ 96 kHz file, the Mac would *down* sample the output, which would be a bad idea. 

By setting it 32/192, you don't have to worry about your higher quality files being down sampled and the up sampling doesn't hurt anything anyway.


----------



## brent75

Funny - I emailed them just now to ask about how to set up Onkyo HF Player for my iPhone to use with the HA-2, and for that use they told me to set up sampling to OFF.

So mobile is different than laptop?


----------



## TimeLord

brent75 said:


> Funny - I emailed them just now to ask about how to set up Onkyo HF Player for my iPhone to use with the HA-2, and for that use they told me to set up sampling to OFF.
> 
> So mobile is different than laptop?




If I recall correctly, HF Player will decode the file to whatever it's encoded to without the need to up sample. But I find its interface to be too clunky and have switched to iAudioGate. 

Much better interface and the conversion information and output device are all up front and easy to see. And it works just as well as HF Player and is made by Korg, so not a fly-by-night outfit.


----------



## krismusic

brent75 said:


> Update --- I now officially love my HA-2 after finally allowing myself to tinker some. If this were a novel, I'd title it "The Night My HA-2 Came Alive"...
> 
> Anyway, I was out on my usual evening walk with the dogs. I did my usual "bass boost on a few songs, off on a few songs" and as always wasn't completely happy with either option. On some songs I'd find the bass boost to be perfect. On others, it felt too muddy and hijacked the mids and treble.
> 
> ...



A happy camper and no additional expense! That's not the HeadFi way. Go while you still can!
Seriously. Very pleased to hear. I hope your contentment continues.


----------



## aldinho878

Completely agree, high gain is much cleaner sounding in my opinion.
  
 Also what's a good usb-to-micro usb cable to use with this thing (for macbook use, very short cable preferred)? 
  
 Willing to pay for quality if it's actually worth it


----------



## lovelysound

I will buy this stuff to use with my lg g5. I had to chance to listen and it was way more than nice


----------



## hamza-m

Just had mine turn up. Anything I need to do to run it in?

Any head-FI recommended settings to use? Will just be connected to my iPhone listening to 320kbs mp3s played from Cesium or stock Music app initially.

Oh and using RHA T20i IEMs.


----------



## brent75

hamza-m said:


> Just had mine turn up. Anything I need to do to run it in?
> 
> Any head-FI recommended settings to use? Will just be connected to my iPhone listening to 320kbs mp3s played from Cesium or stock Music app initially.
> 
> Oh and using RHA T20i IEMs.


 

 There really is no set-up to do. With IEMs you're going to be using low-gain...so the only thing to figure out is if you like bass boost on or off.
  
 (and of course to learn the various inputs and make sure you've got the A/B/C slider set to the correct one)


----------



## McClelland

Used HA-2s are hiding in the bushes right now and I'm thinking it's best to buy one new.  Any thoughts from participants in this thread about serious alternative under $300 that will mate well with an iPhone 6 that I should consider?  Thanks


----------



## MikeyFresh

mcclelland said:


> Used HA-2s are hiding in the bushes right now and I'm thinking it's best to buy one new.  Any thoughts from participants in this thread about serious alternative under $300 that will mate well with an iPhone 6 that I should consider?  Thanks


 

 Not much if you require the full feature set of the HA-2.
  
 If you are willing to compromise, the new versions (Red or Black) of the AQ Dragonfly will work with an iPhone 6, but only up to 24/96 resolution. It also lacks the bass boost and integral battery that can charge the phone in a pinch.
  
 "Will mate well" is also crucial in terms of headphone synergy, so if the above HA-2 features aren't that important to you, maybe your choice is based on what headphone you use and also just your personal subjective sonic preference.


----------



## TimeLord

mcclelland said:


> Used HA-2s are hiding in the bushes right now and I'm thinking it's best to buy one new.  Any thoughts from participants in this thread about serious alternative under $300 that will mate well with an iPhone 6 that I should consider?  Thanks




To add to MikeyFresh's comments, don't forget about Apple certification. If the amp/DAC you're looking at doesn't have Apple's blessing, then you'll need the CCK to get hi-res bits out of the iPhone using Onkyo HF Player or iAudioGate. For example Sony's PHA-1A is a competitor to the HA-2, but it does not have Apple certification, which makes it more cumbersome to use with 24bit/96 kHz FLAC.


----------



## Hapster

mcclelland said:


> Used HA-2s are hiding in the bushes right now and I'm thinking it's best to buy one new.  Any thoughts from participants in this thread about serious alternative under $300 that will mate well with an iPhone 6 that I should consider?  Thanks



Yep,V-Moda Vamp Verza was pretty notable, as well as the Cayin C6. 

I can't quite remember how well the Cayin sounded, so I can't compare it to the Ha-2, but...

Sound: Ha2/C6 > Verza
Appearance: (subjective) Ha2 = C6 > Verza
Functions :Verza>Ha-2>C6
Reliability: (Frequency of disconnects, noise floor, and interference): Verza > C6 > Ha-2
Size/Weight Ha-2 is smallest and lightest, Verza 
Some other things: All 3 have a bass toggle
C6 can't charge your device nor will it work with any non iOS device (including a desktop)
C6 is also the cheapest


----------



## McClelland

Thanks to all for thoughts and recommendations so far.  I'll check out the alternatives and keep things like Apple cert in mind.  Cayin is new to me and I'm struck by sound rating on par with HA-2.  I don't have experience with iOS9/iphone6 battery drain when powering something like the Cayin driving Shure se846/Noble6 IEM's listening to FLAC files. Any thoughts?


----------



## brent75

mcclelland said:


> Thanks to all for thoughts and recommendations so far.  I'll check out the alternatives and keep things like Apple cert in mind.  Cayin is new to me and I'm struck by sound rating on par with HA-2.  I don't have experience with iOS9/iphone6 battery drain when powering something like the Cayin driving Shure se846/Noble6 IEM's listening to FLAC files. Any thoughts?


 
 Also maybe check out the Teac HA-P50. It's Apple certified...$100 to $120 cheaper than OPPO's HA-2...and you can Amazon Prime it.


----------



## TimeLord

mcclelland said:


> Thanks to all for thoughts and recommendations so far.  I'll check out the alternatives and keep things like Apple cert in mind.  Cayin is new to me and I'm struck by sound rating on par with HA-2.  I don't have experience with iOS9/iphone6 battery drain when powering something like the Cayin driving Shure se846/Noble6 IEM's listening to FLAC files. Any thoughts?




A couple things: Since the Cayin will accept digital output from the iPhone, there is no load on it to drive. Its battery will last longer than the amp/DAC. 

I haven't heard the Cayin, but looking at its specs, it's using the older Wolfson WM8740 DAC. The HA-2's Sabre ES9018K2M DAC is superior. To give you a point of reference for the Wolfson DAC, it's the same DAC that Apple used in the iPod 5th generation over a decade ago. That also helps to explain the price difference between the HA-2 and the Cayin C6.


----------



## Hapster

timelord said:


> A couple things: Since the Cayin will accept digital output from the iPhone, there is no load on it to drive. Its battery will last longer than the amp/DAC.
> 
> I haven't heard the Cayin, but looking at its specs, it's using the older Wolfson WM8740 DAC. The HA-2's Sabre ES9018K2M DAC is superior. To give you a point of reference for the Wolfson DAC, it's the same DAC that Apple used in the iPod 5th generation over a decade ago. That also helps to explain the price difference between the HA-2 and the Cayin C6.




Fair enough, I said I couldn't compare it to the ha-2, but both the C6 & the Ha-2 were an upgrade from the Vamp in sound alone, but the C6 had a lot of shortcomings in other areas. (After I reread my review of it on the C6 thread)


----------



## TimeLord

hapster said:


> Fair enough, I said I couldn't compare it to the ha-2, but both the C6 & the Ha-2 were an upgrade from the Vamp in sound alone, but the C6 had a lot of shortcomings in other areas. (After I reread my review of it on the C6 thread)




Sorry, I didn't intend for that to be critical.

I haven't heard the C6; they could have implemented it very well. The specs just jumped out at me and I thought the limitations of the Wolfson DAC would be helpful for the dialogue.


----------



## FiJAAS

If anyone is looking for a great little pouch to house the Oppo HA-2, DAP, IEM, Cables and Chargers I have found a great item just for that. Hannahool D30 Tactical Outdoor Bag. http://www.amazon.com/Hannahool-Tactical-Outdoor-Casual-SAMSUNG/dp/B019CJWBHO


----------



## FiJAAS




----------



## scarfacegt

Do you guys use the bass boost on the ha-2? Does it ruin/destroy for the mids /trebles?


----------



## WildStyle-R11

scarfacegt said:


> Do you guys use the bass boost on the ha-2? Does it ruin/destroy for the mids /trebles?


 

 Depends on the headphone, but it doesn't really do much in any case.


----------



## McClelland

I don't understand how the recharging process works.  I want combo of HA-2/iPhone6 to provide maximum playing time so I don't want the HA-2 using its charge to recharge my iPhone while the HA-2 is driving my headphones.  I am assuming the ability to recharge iPhone6 battery is separate function and can be turned off when using the HA-2 to drive the headphones.  Yes/No?


----------



## scarfacegt

What volume is safe to have on the HA2? I use ipod touch 6gn on it.i have the ipod on max,and the oppo 1,5 to 2 on the volume nob. I use the beyerdynamic t5p and shure se846. Is 2 to high? want to prevent damage to my ears. Hearing loss


----------



## jermy4

mcclelland said:


> I don't understand how the recharging process works.  I want combo of HA-2/iPhone6 to provide maximum playing time so I don't want the HA-2 using its charge to recharge my iPhone while the HA-2 is driving my headphones.  I am assuming the ability to recharge iPhone6 battery is separate function and can be turned off when using the HA-2 to drive the headphones.  Yes/No?


 

 Yes, the charging feature is toggled on/off by holding down the battery button (the LED lights up blue when it's in charging your usb device mode).


----------



## RCBinTN

scarfacegt said:


> Do you guys use the bass boost on the ha-2? Does it ruin/destroy for the mids /trebles?


 
  
 I tried it with the SE846 and didn't care for it.  They already have enough bass, anyway.  I also run the HA-2 in low gain mode.  It just sounded like those mods got in the way of the music a bit.  So I tuned the SE846 to sound better in low gain mode and w/o the bass boost.  FWIW.
  
 RCB


----------



## McClelland

jermy4 said:


> Yes, the charging feature is toggled on/off by holding down the battery button (the LED lights up blue when it's in charging your usb device mode).


 

 Thanks


----------



## TimeLord

scarfacegt said:


> Do you guys use the bass boost on the ha-2? Does it ruin/destroy for the mids /trebles?


 
  
 Quote:


rcbintn said:


> I tried it with the SE846 and didn't care for it.  They already have enough bass, anyway.  I also run the HA-2 in low gain mode.  It just sounded like those mods got in the way of the music a bit.  So I tuned the SE846 to sound better in low gain mode and w/o the bass boost.  FWIW.
> 
> RCB


 
  
 I do not use the bass boost with the SE846 since they have a lot of bass already. I do use it with the T5p with some genre, such as EDM or hip-hop.


----------



## TimeLord

scarfacegt said:


> What volume is safe to have on the HA2? I use ipod touch 6gn on it.i have the ipod on max,and the oppo 1,5 to 2 on the volume nob. I use the beyerdynamic t5p and shure se846. Is 2 to high? want to prevent damage to my ears. Hearing loss


 
  
 The volume knob setting is going to be highly dependent on the headphone's impedance and sensitivity and the recording level of the song you're playing. So even between the T5p and the SE846, to achieve the same loudness level, the setting on the HA-2 volume knob will be different.
  
 Beyerdynamic T5p's impedance is 32 Ohms with a sensitivity of 102 dB/mW.
 Shure SE846's impedance is 9 Ohms with a sensitivity of 114 dB/mW.
  
 As you can see, the SE846 is significantly easier to drive than the already easy to drive T5p.
  
 Lastly, there is a human component to the volume setting. Even within the "safe hearing threshold," some people prefer a quieter setting while others would like to have more volume. So you'll have to be the judge of volume that works for you. That said, if you ever have ringing in your ears after a listening session, your volume is too high and you should lower the volume.
  
 If it's helpful, for the SE846, with the volume knob set at 2 on low gain, it's as loud as I'd want to hear it. One caveat, it may be different on your SE846; I have custom silver cables for my SE846 and the impedance will likely be lower than the stock cables they come with.
  
 On the T5p, having the volume knob set to 3 and a quarter on low gain is more than enough for me.


----------



## treefingers

Hello, i've had my Oppo for a couple of weeks, my first DAC & amp.  The last few days on my daily commute after about 20 minutes I get some distortion or interference (for lack of better words).  I'm going to start doing some trouble shooting when I have time with a different source & cable but wondering if anyone had a similar issue?  If I plug my earphones directly into my phone once the problem starts I dont have any issues so seems to be something with the Oppo setup.  
  
 My current set up is Galaxy s6, Audiofly AF180's, the current cable is an angled one from ebay (got the link from someone on here) & DB poweramp


----------



## Zeljko

treefingers said:


> Hello, i've had my Oppo for a couple of weeks, my first DAC & amp.  The last few days on my daily commute after about 20 minutes I get some distortion or interference (for lack of better words).  I'm going to start doing some trouble shooting when I have time with a different source & cable but wondering if anyone had a similar issue?  If I plug my earphones directly into my phone once the problem starts I dont have any issues so seems to be something with the Oppo setup.
> 
> My current set up is Galaxy s6, Audiofly AF180's, the current cable is an angled one from ebay (got the link from someone on here) & DB poweramp


 

 I have described the same problem earlier in this topic, looks like defective device.


----------



## treefingers

zeljko said:


> I have described the same problem earlier in this topic, looks like defective device.


 
 Thanks Zeljko, did you RMA your device?  This evening when I used it I instantly had the issue.


----------



## Zeljko

treefingers said:


> Thanks Zeljko, did you RMA your device?  This evening when I used it I instantly had the issue.


 

 Yes but they asked me to give them my credit card info as assurance. I bought device (and PM-3) directly from them in their California office using PayPal to protect my credit card info. Right now I'm in Europe and of course not willing to do opposite and send my credit card info by email. So after a lot of discussions, I'll keep my device until I come to CA again and replace it personally. They've promised to do it even few months after purchase. Will see.


----------



## Rob Ormond

Hi, i have the sound clipping problem since the marshmallow but cant find high performance mode in deloper options on my galaxy s6....any advice would be great.


----------



## treefingers

rob ormond said:


> Hi, i have the sound clipping problem since the marshmallow but cant find high performance mode in deloper options on my galaxy s6....any advice would be great.


 
 Wow cant believe I forgot i updated to MM on Monday when my issue started!!.  Anyway I have since tried using USB Audio player pro & that appears to have fixed the problem, I ended up purchasing it as I did notice an improvement in the sound. 
  
 I was using the Alpha build of power amp so maybe its the combo of that & MM that it doesn't like


----------



## jerrytj

Hi,
  
 Am in the midst of deciding whether to pair Oppo HA2/Chord mojo setup with Iphone on Klipsch x20i. Any good recommendation feedback are welcome, thank you.


----------



## UNOE

jerrytj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am in the midst of deciding whether to pair Oppo HA2/Chord mojo setup with Iphone on Klipsch x20i. Any good recommendation feedback are welcome, thank you.




I love my Mojo and my co worker who bought me HA2 listens to it with bass boast on always. When he demoed my mojo he used HA2 amp because of the bass boast. If you like having the bass boast then HA2 is great if you plan to stack iphone often HA2 is also better no camera kit for iPhone. If you have android then not much of a difference stacking though HA2 is flatter easier to hold next to phone.
Mojo is much better for power with punch on and much more pure sound. If you don't need the best of the best sound and someone more convinent then HA2 is good choice. I don't stack much and use mojo with my monitors on desk at home or at work all day on my desktop with headphones. I don't take trains/busses. Mojo is perfect for me and sounds so much better than any other Dac I have tried.


----------



## RCBinTN

Just chiming in on my experience with the HA-2.  I use it as an amplifier only.  The rig is AK120ii - HA-2 - SE846.  The AK is the DAP and sends its analog signal to the HA-2 (in "C" mode for analog input) then to the IEM.  This set-up works well and the SQ is excellent.  The HA-2 is a decent amp, quite powerful and very clean sound.  Zero floor - totally black.  Just FWIW.  Here's a pic...the interconnect is Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.
  
  

  
 Cheers - 
 RCBinTN


----------



## KosstAmojan

Hello everyone, new member here!
  
 Anyway, I purchased my HA-2 about a week ago and I'm having a devil of a time with it.  It works perfectly on my desktop and my Windows tablet.  I'm a Windows Phone guy and I know it doesn't support USB Audio Class 2 so I guy a Blu Advance 5.0 running android 5.1 (It's actually not a bad phone, but I just need it as a media player).  Anywho, audio only plays on the phones speakers, even installed the Onkyo app which allows you to select an output but it only offers one, "Phone".  I had an old RAZR laying around running 4.4 and it works...badly and with horrible stuttering but it works so I don't think it's the Oppo that's the problem.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ClieOS

kosstamojan said:


> Hello everyone, new member here!
> 
> Anyway, I purchased my HA-2 about a week ago and I'm having a devil of a time with it.  It works perfectly on my desktop and my Windows tablet.  I'm a Windows Phone guy and I know it doesn't support USB Audio Class 2 so I guy a Blu Advance 5.0 running android 5.1 (It's actually not a bad phone, but I just need it as a media player).  Anywho, audio only plays on the phones speakers, even installed the Onkyo app which allows you to select an output but it only offers one, "Phone".  I had an old RAZR laying around running 4.4 and it works...badly and with horrible stuttering but it works so I don't think it's the Oppo that's the problem.  Any suggestions?


 
  
 First, go through all the Android smartphone setting and see if there is a manual USB detection setting. A quick test is to use a USB OTG cable and a memory stick to test if the smartphone can detect the memory stick or not. If it does it automatically, then there is a good chance your Android has auto USB detection. If not, there must be some setting you need to change or select.
  
 Secondly, make sure sure you have enabled HF player's USB driver in its setting.
  
 Normally, either by auto detect or manual detect, you should see HF Player pop up asking for permission to be the default app when you connect the HA-2 to the smartphone. If you didn't see that, that means the smartphone didn't actually 'see' the HA-2. That means the problem is not on HF player, but on the Android itself.


----------



## KosstAmojan

clieos said:


> First, go through all the Android smartphone setting and see if there is a manual USB detection setting. A quick test is to use a USB OTG cable and a memory stick to test if the smartphone can detect the memory stick or not. If it does it automatically, then there is a good chance your Android has auto USB detection. If not, there must be some setting you need to change or select.
> 
> Secondly, make sure sure you have enabled HF player's USB driver in its setting.
> 
> Normally, either by auto detect or manual detect, you should see HF Player pop up asking for permission to be the default app when you connect the HA-2 to the smartphone. If you didn't see that, that means the smartphone didn't actually 'see' the HA-2. That means the problem is not on HF player, but on the Android itself.


 
 Thanks for the advice, yeah it can't detect a memory stick.  Been looking it up and apparently there are ways to fix that but they all involve rooting the device...just spend the last hour trying to do so and no dice. iRoot, Kingo, Superoneclick, nothing works.  I'll keep on it.


----------



## aldinho878

I'm looking for a good usb to micro usb cable to use with this Oppo Ha-2. something really short in length, and a step above the regular cheap cables. Any recommendations? Are the silver dragon and blue dragon by moon audio actually worth it?


----------



## L1C4

jerrytj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am in the midst of deciding whether to pair Oppo HA2/Chord mojo setup with Iphone on Klipsch x20i. Any good recommendation feedback are welcome, thank you.


 
  
 I ended up going with the OPPO. Liked it better - didn't use Klipsch. 
  
 I'm actually selling mine if you are looking. I ended up not having to go on the long-planned business trip.


----------



## L1C4

aldinho878 said:


> I'm looking for a good usb to micro usb cable to use with this Oppo Ha-2. something really short in length, and a step above the regular cheap cables. Any recommendations? Are the silver dragon and blue dragon by moon audio actually worth it?


 
  
 I am not a fan of Moon Audio cables due to their build-quality. Haven't used for interconnects but I would look for something more like Alo.


----------



## L1C4

Well if you want mine, I'm selling a brand new one for less than Amazon. 
  
 I ended up not going on the trip so didn't need to use. Thought I'd through it out there just in case.


----------



## KosstAmojan

Yeah this isn't going to work.  Does anyone know of a cheap music player or cell phone that can run the HA-2?  Or do I just need to return it?


----------



## TimeLord

aldinho878 said:


> I'm looking for a good usb to micro usb cable to use with this Oppo Ha-2. something really short in length, and a step above the regular cheap cables. Any recommendations? Are the silver dragon and blue dragon by moon audio actually worth it?




This question gets into a bit of a controversial audio woo area. Personally, I'm perfectly happy with well made "cheap" cables such as the zeskit 4" USB to lightning cables found here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VRJZ2CY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1461035878&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=zeskit+usb+cable&dpPl=1&dpID=31W5RcmLkGL&ref=plSrch

They likely make equivalent micro USB ones as well, though I haven't used them. 

Others swear that exotic two, three, or four hundred dollar cables make a difference. This is one of those areas where you'll have to read up, maybe test some cables and make up your own mind.


----------



## TimeLord

kosstamojan said:


> Yeah this isn't going to work.  Does anyone know of a cheap music player or cell phone that can run the HA-2?  Or do I just need to return it?




I wish they made a pure transport device, but they don't. So we're left having to use multi-purpose devices. I use an old iPhone 5S with the HA-2.

Cheap I guess is relative. You can look at the Sony NWZ-A17. You can find it on eBay for around $250. An iPod Touch would work great. And don't forget the used market. 

You've already been down Android hell. You'll likely have to get higher end products like Pioneer and Onkyo for Android devices that will definitely work. Or Samsung phones. Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------



## krismusic

timelord said:


> This question gets into a bit of a controversial audio woo area. Personally, I'm perfectly happy with well made "cheap" cables such as the zeskit 4" USB to lightning cables found here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VRJZ2CY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1461035878&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=zeskit+usb+cable&dpPl=1&dpID=31W5RcmLkGL&ref=plSrch
> 
> They likely make equivalent micro USB ones as well, though I haven't used them.
> 
> Others swear that exotic two, three, or four hundred dollar cables make a difference. This is one of those areas where you'll have to read up, maybe test some cables and make up your own mind.



I don't think cables make a difference. Especially when they are only 100mm long!
 I do like well built cables though. 
I've had various Fiio cables which I thought were very good. 
I didn't like the build quality of that Zeskit. I went with this in the end. 
http://www.futureshop.co.uk/furutech-id8l-right-angled-usb-to-right-angled-lightning-cable-010m-p-9300.html#.VxXvePBLOnM
More money than I wanted to spend but nicely made. 
I don't know if they do a USB to Micro USB. Futureshop were very helpful. Might be worth an email.


----------



## ClieOS

kosstamojan said:


> Yeah this isn't going to work.  Does anyone know of a cheap music player or cell phone that can run the HA-2?  Or do I just need to return it?


 
  
 You can get a Sony A15 (or A17), and a special cable (from Taobao or Amazon), and they will work with HA-2 as USB DAC.


----------



## KosstAmojan

clieos said:


> You can get a Sony A15 (or A17), and a special cable (from Taobao or Amazon), and they will work with HA-2 as USB DAC.


 
 Thanks, I'm going with the ipod nano.  Least I get same day shipping from Prime.


----------



## Zeljko

kosstamojan said:


> Yeah this isn't going to work.  Does anyone know of a cheap music player or cell phone that can run the HA-2?  Or do I just need to return it?


 
 Check Motorola phones. I have Moto X Force, definitely not cheap but works flawlessly with HA-2. Moto has cheaper phones as well, like G, X or Nexus 6 and using almost vanilla Android with only few and useful Moto features.


----------



## TimeLord

kosstamojan said:


> Thanks, I'm going with the ipod nano.  Least I get same day shipping from Prime.


 

 Can you bypass the iPod Nano's DAC to get it to stream a digital output? I'm not sure that will work. I know way back in the earlier generations of the iPod there was special gear like the ones made by Wadia to get a digital output, but I don't know if that will work with the HA-2. You probably should check with Oppo before you buy the iPod Nano.


----------



## FiJAAS

The Lightning port sends out a digital signal.


----------



## TimeLord

fijaas said:


> The Lightning port sends out a digital signal.


 

 Good to know.


----------



## KosstAmojan

timelord said:


> Can you bypass the iPod Nano's DAC to get it to stream a digital output? I'm not sure that will work. I know way back in the earlier generations of the iPod there was special gear like the ones made by Wadia to get a digital output, but I don't know if that will work with the HA-2. You probably should check with Oppo before you buy the iPod Nano.


 
 Got my ipod nano 7th gen in today and it works great.  The included cable does indeed transfer transfer the signal for processing by the oppo.  Only problem is converting your collection if you store Flac files.  I just let itunes make it's own copy in a different folder.


----------



## TimeLord

kosstamojan said:


> Got my ipod nano 7th gen in today and it works great.  The included cable does indeed transfer transfer the signal for processing by the oppo.  Only problem is converting your collection if you store Flac files.  I just let itunes make it's own copy in a different folder.




I'm glad that's working out. Happy listening.


----------



## Yobster69

Hi All, 
 I am hoping somebody can help. I have not read all of the thread (but have searched it), as I'm a bit late to the party, but I have an issue with my HA-2 which is driving me up the wall!!! I have had my HA-2 for around 2 months now. 
 I use mine with an iPhone 6, with either a Zeskit or Kero Nomad short cable (both MFI approved), and a selection of head/Earphone's, and the thing keeps cutting out on me!! Essentially, if I am streaming music from Spotify it may work flawlessly for a short period and then stop, I get a noise from the phone as if it's just been plugged into the charger and Spotify stops the track! Hell, the HA-2 doesn't even do this if you turn it off!
 It's happening with both cables and it's becoming more often as well. It's doing this whilst on the go and when I'm sitting stationery, 
 If I use another music app, SpotEq, which I use to play any tracks saved to the phone, it stops just the same but does not pause the track and after a few seconds I get music come through again, though on occasions it has not come back on and then converts to playing through the phones speakers, which whilst I'm on the train commuting can become a little awkward. 
  
 Has anybody else experienced this issue at all? Did you find a solution or was it a faulty product? I wanted to check with everybody first before I contact Oppo support as I know I'm going to end up going back and forth with them.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## larbel

yobster69 said:


> Hi All,
> I am hoping somebody can help. I have not read all of the thread (but have searched it), as I'm a bit late to the party, but I have an issue with my HA-2 which is driving me up the wall!!! I have had my HA-2 for around 2 months now.
> I use mine with an iPhone 6, with either a Zeskit or Kero Nomad short cable (both MFI approved), and a selection of head/Earphone's, and the thing keeps cutting out on me!! Essentially, if I am streaming music from Spotify it may work flawlessly for a short period and then stop, I get a noise from the phone as if it's just been plugged into the charger and Spotify stops the track! Hell, the HA-2 doesn't even do this if you turn it off!
> It's happening with both cables and it's becoming more often as well. It's doing this whilst on the go and when I'm sitting stationery,
> ...


 

 ​I have exactly the same problem, I tried like 5 or 6 different MFI cables, the only cable that doesn't do this (or I didn't use it long enough) is the cable that supplied with the HA-2.  I contacted Oppo about this, and they said there's nothing special about the supplied cable, but I think it happen most often when there's an alert on the phone, like CNN news, WhatsApp etc, the the Oppo would get cut off and then auto reconnects.  It might be a iOS software issue rather than Oppo.  One thing I can to try is to put it on airplane mode and see if this problem occurs, but I'm just too lazy to do this yet


----------



## Yobster69

larbel said:


> ​I have exactly the same problem, I tried like 5 or 6 different MFI cables, the only cable that doesn't do this (or I didn't use it long enough) is the cable that supplied with the HA-2.  I contacted Oppo about this, and they said there's nothing special about the supplied cable, but I think it happen most often when there's an alert on the phone, like CNN news, WhatsApp etc, the the Oppo would get cut off and then auto reconnects.  It might be a iOS software issue rather than Oppo.  One thing I can to try is to put it on airplane mode and see if this problem occurs, but I'm just too lazy to do this yet


Good lateral thinking larbel, but when I get a notification of a message etc. it simply goes quiet for a moment and the sound plays through the speakers of the phone, but that is rare as I tend not to communicate on my phone whilst I'm listening to music, but it neither pauses the music or causes any problems. Also, airplane mode is no good if you are streaming. 
I'm afraid that is not the problem, but I may have to try the Oppo supplied cable just to check, though I could not commute with this as it is too long!! Can anybody else confirm if they have experienced this and any workaround?
Thanks


----------



## TimeLord

yobster69 said:


> Good lateral thinking larbel, but when I get a notification of a message etc. it simply goes quiet for a moment and the sound plays through the speakers of the phone, but that is rare as I tend not to communicate on my phone whilst I'm listening to music, but it neither pauses the music or causes any problems. Also, airplane mode is no good if you are streaming.
> I'm afraid that is not the problem, but I may have to try the Oppo supplied cable just to check, though I could not commute with this as it is too long!! Can anybody else confirm if they have experienced this and any workaround?
> Thanks


 

 Sorry to hear about the issues you're having. I haven't experienced the problems you described, but t I have resolved other weird anomalies on the iPhone before. Have you attempted to restore the phone? My suggestion would be to make a backup of the phone and then factory restore it, but don't retrieve the backup you made just yet. Instead, set it up as a new phone and install just Spotify and SpotEQ and test both applications with the HA-2. Testing it this way should isolate the source of the problem to just the iPhone, the HA-2, and the two apps you use. If it all works fine, then you ought to not restore the backup you made earlier, since the problem is somewhere in that backup. You should now install each of the apps you install in small batches, testing along the way to make sure the problem has not been re-introduced. If it gets re-introduced, then you now know what was causing the problem and you can take the appropriate action.
  
 If the test with just the iPhone, HA-2, Spotify, and SpotEQ fails, then you either have a faulty iPhone or HA-2 and it's time to contact either Apple or Oppo.
  
 Lastly, you can restore the backup you made earlier and get back to where you are now, no harm no foul. Sometimes just doing this will rid you of some gremlins that have crept in.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## Subhakar

I bought from TaoBao the short cable for Sony A25 Walkman and Oppo HA-2 for use as external DAC. It is the same one as sold by Amazon USA as approved by Oppo? Is it a hit or miss? Because mine isn't working.


----------



## TimeLord

subhakar said:


> I bought from TaoBao the short cable for Sony A25 Walkman and Oppo HA-2 for use as external DAC. It is the same one as sold by Amazon USA as approved by Oppo? Is it a hit or miss? Because mine isn't working.


 

 I can't speak for TaoBao; never shopped there. This is the one that I bought, but I haven't used it yet.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## xiogel

Does anyone know how does the DAC and amp of the HA-2 compare vs the ones in the Creative X-Fi Titanium HD soundcard?

I've got the PM-3 setup with the soundcard on my desktop, and I've been thinking on getting the HA-2 for portable use on the go. Apparently the soundcard has an amp that can drive cans up to 300ohm but I'd like to get your thoughts on which one is better and how best to set up the HA-2 in combination with the card (i.e. Use the HA-2 in USB mode with PC or from soundcard to HA-2, or only use it on the go)


----------



## Zeljko

Use HA-2 in USB mode to use its DAC, otherwise will be just amplifier for sound card and depending of output could make distortion.
On other hand, experiment and find what suits you the best regardless of the theory


----------



## fonna

just got the HA-2 today, using it with my s7 edge and oppo pm-1's right now, and i must say i am very very impressed and happy with this so far. the PM-1's sound amazing with the bass boost too.. I think i might actually prefer it right now.


----------



## goldsmith83

Has anyone compared the HA-2 with the Onkyo Dac-HA300?
 I'm weighing out between these two options to amplify the Pioneer XDP-100r or the Onkyo DP-X1, don't know either which one of these daps to choose.
 The Onkyo amp/DAC is also a player but what I'm most concerned is about the sound quality and power.
 The Dac-HA300 should be perfect for a dap of the same brand like the DP-X1 or an associated brand like the XDP-100r although HA-2 looks really good too, which seems more popular and successful on head-fi, I've wanted to have this device since the day it was released. Nevertheless, I'm hesitant.
 Can anyone help me to make up my mind?


----------



## Zeljko

goldsmith83 said:


> ..I've wanted to have this device since the day it was released.




If that's true and you can afford it,just fulfill your desire and buy it.


----------



## krismusic

goldsmith83 said:


> Has anyone compared the HA-2 with the Onkyo Dac-HA300?
> I'm weighing out between these two options to amplify the Pioneer XDP-100r or the Onkyo DP-X1, don't know either which one of these daps to choose.
> The Onkyo amp/DAC is also a player but what I'm most concerned is about the sound quality and power.
> The Dac-HA300 should be perfect for a dap of the same brand like the DP-X1 or an associated brand like the XDP-100r although HA-2 looks really good too, which seems more popular and successful on head-fi, I've wanted to have this device since the day it was released. Nevertheless, I'm hesitant.
> Can anyone help me to make up my mind?



Sounds like you need to actually hear some of these options. If that really is not possible then buy from somewhere that accepts returns?


----------



## goldsmith83

krismusic said:


> Sounds like you need to actually hear some of these options. If that really is not possible then buy from somewhere that accepts returns?


 

 That idea occurred to me already, I know that many people do so but the thing is that in my case, once I had both amps/dacs in my hands, the temptation to keep both would be too strong, I'd return an item only if it were a absolute disappointment.


----------



## 448561

Just got a Oppo HA-2 and I am generally pretty happy with it. I am getting some background hiss. I think it may be that my Shure sE535s are quite sensitive and I am prone to hearing hiss. Anyone else experience this? Any fixes? Is my Oppo Faulty? By accident one day I hooked the earphones to the line out port and the hiss went away, but then you can't control the volume with the Oppo only with the iPhone volume.

Any help comments thoughts would be great 

Thanks


----------



## TheEldestBoy

I've seen a bunch of posts now with people complaining of "hiss" with the OPPO HA-2.
  
 Is this issue only present with in-ear-monitors?
  
 I'm thinking of purchasing this product, but am sensitive to hiss.
 I will not be using in-ear-monitors though...
  
 My other option is the Peachtree Shift, with which I haven't heard anyone mention hiss...


----------



## 448561

theeldestboy said:


> I've seen a bunch of posts now with people complaining of "hiss" with the OPPO HA-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCBinTN

biffsearphones said:


> Just got a Oppo HA-2 and I am generally pretty happy with it. I am getting some background hiss. I think it may be that my Shure sE535s are quite sensitive and I am prone to hearing hiss. Anyone else experience this? Any fixes? Is my Oppo Faulty? By accident one day I hooked the earphones to the line out port and the hiss went away, but then you can't control the volume with the Oppo only with the iPhone volume.
> 
> Any help comments thoughts would be great
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I get zero hiss and a totally black sound floor with my HA-2, but I'm using it only as the amplifier in the rig.  All the DAC work is being done by the AK120ii.  
 Actually, that is one of the things I like best about the Oppo - super quiet.
  
 FWIW,
 RCB


----------



## howdy

I had zero hiss from mine using it with a iPod touch and Tidal. The Shure SE535 are prone to hiss with the sensitivity.


----------



## 448561

rcbintn said:


> I get zero hiss and a totally black sound floor with my HA-2, but I'm using it only as the amplifier in the rig.  All the DAC work is being done by the AK120ii.
> Actually, that is one of the things I like best about the Oppo - super quiet.
> 
> FWIW,
> RCB







howdy said:


> I had zero hiss from mine using it with a iPod touch and Tidal. The Shure SE535 are prone to hiss with the sensitivity.




What are you using for headphones/earphones?


----------



## RCBinTN

biffsearphones said:


> What are you using for headphones/earphones?


 
 The Shure SE846, unmodded with the blue (neutral) tips.


----------



## howdy

biffsearphones said:


> What are you using for headphones/earphones?


 

 I used my Oppo PM3s and Alclair CIEMs.


----------



## 448561

howdy Ok great how do you like your PM3? They are on my shortlist to replace my broken Headphones.


----------



## 448561

RCBinTN Cool thanks!


----------



## howdy

biffsearphones said:


> @howdy Ok great how do you like your PM3? They are on my shortlist to replace my broken Headphones.


 

 They are absolutely awesome! Im listening to them right now however, it is with my Onkyo DP-X1. This is one headphone that I will never sell. They are comfortable, have a replaceable cable and oh yeah, they sound simply Sublime!! Very smooth well controlled due to the they are planer headphones. If you have ever listened  to planer headphones they are very fast and accurate. I had the HE400i a while back but they are just to big and I like to have portable gear or at least transportable.


----------



## 448561

howdy said:


> They are absolutely awesome! Im listening to them right now however, it is with my Onkyo DP-X1. This is one headphone that I will never sell. They are comfortable, have a replaceable cable and oh yeah, they sound simply Sublime!! Very smooth well controlled due to the they are planer headphones. If you have ever listened  to planer headphones they are very fast and accurate. I had the HE400i a while back but they are just to big and I like to have portable gear or at least transportable.




Great to hear I have had several Sennheiser open headphones in the past, but for work I need something closed and portable . I have not had the chance to try out a planer set yet. Oppo is not available in any stores in my area of Canada. I have listened to my Dads old Koss Electrostatic Headphones though and they were stellar. Anyway I think I'm sold on the Oppos now. I love my Oppo 105D and HA-2 might as well add the PM3


----------



## TimeLord

biffsearphones said:


> What are you using for headphones/earphones?







rcbintn said:


> The Shure SE846, unmodded with the blue (neutral) tips.




I am using the SE846, too. I'm using the HA-2 as an amp and DAC. There is definitely a noticeable hiss. 

RCBinTN Would you mind testing your HA-2 as an amp and DAC to see if that's where the difference is? Or are there variations among HA-2 implementations?


----------



## 520RanchBro

biffsearphones said:


> Great to hear I have had several Sennheiser open headphones in the past, but for work I need something closed and portable . I have not had the chance to try out a planer set yet. Oppo is not available in any stores in my area of Canada. I have listened to my Dads old Koss Electrostatic Headphones though and they were stellar. Anyway I think I'm sold on the Oppos now. I love my Oppo 105D and HA-2 might as well add the PM3


 
 The PM-3 is just swell, well built and well designed. Sounds very smooth and the bass impact is excellent. I still prefer my open headphones but they have their own sound and it works so well for portable use.


----------



## TimeLord

biffsearphones said:


> Great to hear I have had several Sennheiser open headphones in the past, but for work I need something closed and portable . I have not had the chance to try out a planer set yet. Oppo is not available in any stores in my area of Canada. I have listened to my Dads old Koss Electrostatic Headphones though and they were stellar. Anyway I think I'm sold on the Oppos now. I love my Oppo 105D and HA-2 might as well add the PM3







520ranchbro said:


> The PM-3 is just swell, well built and well designed. Sounds very smooth and the bass impact is excellent. I still prefer my open headphones but they have their own sound and it works so well for portable use.




Since you won't have the ability to listen to the PM-3 before purchasing, I think you should hear another perspective on the PM-3. I too am an Oppo fan. I have the HA-1, HA-2, and the PM-1. Sadly, I cannot endorse the PM-3. There is no bass presence in the PM-3 and the highs can be harsh. They have made too many compromises to create a portable, closed, AND planar headphone and in the end, the product is lackluster. 
If you're still keen on buying them, I'd suggest buying them on Amazon. If you don't like them, then you can return them.


----------



## 520RanchBro

timelord said:


> Since you won't have the ability to listen to the PM-3 before purchasing, I think you should hear another perspective on the PM-3. I too am an Oppo fan. I have the HA-1, HA-2, and the PM-1. Sadly, I cannot endorse the PM-3. There is no bass presence in the PM-3 and the highs can be harsh. They have made too many compromises to create a portable, closed, AND planar headphone and in the end, the product is lackluster.
> If you're still keen on buying them, I'd suggest buying them on Amazon. If you don't like them, then you can return them.


 
 Yeah it's funny how we hear things differently as I couldn't imagine needing more bass (sometimes I wear my glasses with them to attenuate it) and the treble could be boosted 7-10 dB and I still wouldn't find them harsh.
  
 I can definitely say they are the darkest headphones I've used.


----------



## howdy

timelord said:


> Since you won't have the ability to listen to the PM-3 before purchasing, I think you should hear another perspective on the PM-3. I too am an Oppo fan. I have the HA-1, HA-2, and the PM-1. Sadly, I cannot endorse the PM-3. There is no bass presence in the PM-3 and the highs can be harsh. They have made too many compromises to create a portable, closed, AND planar headphone and in the end, the product is lackluster.
> If you're still keen on buying them, I'd suggest buying them on Amazon. If you don't like them, then you can return them.



You are one of a very few who would think this way, you are in titled to your opinions but I for one do not find these harsh at all and this is with using Sabre DACs which are known for being bright. As for bass, they can be light but if the song calls for bass the PM3s will deliver. Are they a bass head headphone, nope. They are a fairly neutral with a hint of warmth. 
These can be bought from Oppo direct who also has a great return policy "if" you do not like them.


----------



## s0ny

I hear hiss coming out of the HA-2 when using the SE846. I can only hear it at fading out moments or when the music is playing while no sound is supposed to be heard (intro, etc.). Or at the transition between songs. When sound is heard,it overrules the hiss.


----------



## 448561

howdy TimeLord We do have a Canadian online dealer for Oppo and they have a decent return policy and it saves having to deal with exchange rates and imports duty. The Canadian price sucks right now because of the dollar though $539 Canadian plus shipping. Unfortunately Oppo is not available on Amazon.ca . I will most likely wait a bit and see if I can find a good used pair. From the reviews I have read I think the sounds signature of the PM3 will work for me especially for listening at work. Always open to other suggestions for a closed headphone though. I have been out of the loop for quite a while just getting back up to speed.


----------



## 448561

s0ny said:


> I hear hiss coming out of the HA-2 when using the SE846. I can only hear it at fading out moments or when the music is playing
> while no sound is supposed to be heard (intro, etc.). Or at the transition between songs. When sound is heard,it overrules the hiss.




I get a steady hiss as soon as I plug the earphones in and I can hear it on soft passages. I was almost inaudible on my Shure SE210s but with the 535 it's way worse. Work around right now is using the line out port instead.


----------



## TimeLord

biffsearphones said:


> howdy TimeLord We do have a Canadian online dealer for Oppo and they have a decent return policy and it saves having to deal with exchange rates and imports duty. The Canadian price sucks right now because of the dollar though $539 Canadian plus shipping. Unfortunately Oppo is not available on Amazon.ca . I will most likely wait a bit and see if I can find a good used pair. From the reviews I have read I think the sounds signature of the PM3 will work for me especially for listening at work. Always open to other suggestions for a closed headphone though. I have been out of the loop for quite a while just getting back up to speed.



When you get to hear them, be sure to let us know your thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## RCBinTN

timelord said:


> I am using the SE846, too. I'm using the HA-2 as an amp and DAC. There is definitely a noticeable hiss.
> 
> @RCBinTN Would you mind testing your HA-2 as an amp and DAC to see if that's where the difference is? Or are there variations among HA-2 implementations?


 
  
 No trouble at all.  Requires using the AK120ii as a music server and the Oppo HA-2 in "A" or "B" mode for digital input. I haven't used the Oppo with a digital input as yet.
 I'll mess around with it this w/e and let you know how it goes.
  
 Cheers -
 RCB
  
 ps.  Tonight I'm listening to this music from the AK120ii -
  

  
 The music sounded a bit dark so I switched the Oppo to high gain mode.  Much better sound (with the acoustic instruments) and still zero hiss.  The floor is black.  The SQ is so clear/detailed that I can hear Joe swap out his guitars between songs.  Still in "C" mode on the Oppo.


----------



## freitz

Anyone use this with the Audzez EL-8s and Shure Se535?
  
 Plan on using with iphone 6 plus and macbook retina 2015 and surface pro 4. All for travel only I use the Audeze deckard at home.


----------



## RCBinTN

timelord said:


> I am using the SE846, too. I'm using the HA-2 as an amp and DAC. There is definitely a noticeable hiss.
> 
> @RCBinTN Would you mind testing your HA-2 as an amp and DAC to see if that's where the difference is? Or are there variations among HA-2 implementations?


 
 Hi All,
 I finally got around to performing the requested test.  Fun stuff.  Used the Shure SE846 throughout.
  
 I couldn't get the AK120ii to output a digital signal to the Oppo, probably operator error, so finally gave up on that idea.
 I have an iPhone5S, but it's a work phone and has no music on it...
 So, I plugged the Oppo into my (2014) iPad using the Lightening/USB-A cable that came with the Oppo.  That works.  I assume this is how you folks are connecting the Oppo to your iPhones.
 Set the volume on the iPad to about half, Oppo on high gain mode with bass boost off.  This keeps the Oppo's volume control about in the middle.
  
 Listened to some iPad music, fairly demanding stuff, all of it 256 kbps AAC:
    - Allen Toussaint _The Bright Mississippi_
    - Bella Fleck _Live Art_
    - Daft Punk _Random Access Memories_
    - Pentatonix _That's Christmas to Me_
 All this music sounded fine.  No audible hiss from the system.  Between songs, I turned the Oppo volume up all the way - still no hiss.  Not quite as black a floor as my usual rig (AK120ii - Oppo) but close.  Certainly not offensive.  I did not try turning the iPad volume up all the way, fearing damage.
  
 Switched to iPad movies, thinking they are higher-resolution files, probably 16/44.1.  Tested:
    - _Amadeus_
    - _Whiplash_
    - _EC Guitar Festival 2013_ - the part where John Mayer and Keith Urban play together - killer
 All these soundtracks were fine, as well.  No audible hiss from the system.  The SQ was quite good.
  
 Net, the DAC/amp combo in the Oppo HA-2 is decent, certainly for the $300 price tag.  Not the best DAC that I've heard, the AK120ii is better but it's a different beast and costs $1700.  With the Oppo, the music sounded quite realistic, pretty wide stage, good instrument separation, well-defined vocals, flat response with the bass not boosted (which I like).  I prefer the high gain setting - to me the music sounds more realistic.
  
 I'm not sure what to advise as to the hiss issue that some folks are hearing.  Perhaps a cable issue, or the iPhone volume is set too high?  Or, a defective Oppo?  I don't know why an iPhone would act differently to an iPad in this rig.  Wish I could offer more definitive help.
  
 Good luck,
 RCBinTN


----------



## TimeLord

rcbintn said:


> Hi All,
> I finally got around to performing the requested test.  Fun stuff.  Used the Shure SE846 throughout.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for checking into it. I checked again just to be sure. If I put the SE846 on it's dead silent until I turn on the HA-2; then there is a clear hiss. Adjusting the volume on the iPhone makes no difference. The hiss is present on low and high gain. It's also present regardless of the volume setting on the HA-2. If you have the HA-2 on while not playing music and the hiss is audible, it will stop hissing when the HA-2 goes into standby, likely due to the Class AB design.
  
 Not sure why some hear it and others do not.


----------



## s0ny

The hiss seems to be signal hiss. That's why the volume level doesn't affect it.


----------



## 448561

i





rcbintn said:


> Hi All,
> I finally got around to performing the requested test.  Fun stuff.  Used the Shure SE846 throughout.
> 
> I couldn't get the AK120ii to output a digital signal to the Oppo, probably operator error, so finally gave up on that idea.
> ...


deoendan

The hiss that I hear on my Shure Se535 and the Oppo Ha-2 seems to be independent of volume levels. I am using with my iPhone 6s connected as you did with your I-pad. I tested various volume levels and in the phone and Oppo and the hiss is always the same. I will have to try it with my iPad and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## TheChillburger

I've always had hiss with my HA-2 with my IM02 and UERM. I tried another person's HA2 on the similar devices and had the same issue.


----------



## 448561

I just tried it with my iPad and same level of hiss present.


----------



## RCBinTN

Well damn, now I don't know what to say about all this hiss.  All I hear when I turn on the Oppo, in either "A" or "C" configuration, is the amplifier coming on.  No audible hiss.  
  
 You may want to contact Oppodigital and see if they are getting complaints.  The only other thought is that my hearing isn't as sensitive to hiss as yours, after all I am 59 years old, but I get my hearing checked every year and the treble is not lossy.  I'm listening now to my HD800 and every note seems clear and distinct.


----------



## 448561

rcbintn said:


> Well damn, now I don't know what to say about all this hiss.  All I hear when I turn on the Oppo, in either "A" or "C" configuration, is the amplifier coming on.  No audible hiss.
> 
> You may want to contact Oppodigital and see if they are getting complaints.  The only other thought is that my hearing isn't as sensitive to hiss as yours, after all I am 59 years old, but I get my hearing checked every year and the treble is not lossy.  I'm listening now to my HD800 and every note seems clear and distinct.




I think part of the issue is the Shure SE535 is very sensitive at 119db. My My previous Shure SE219 it was almost not there. I also am sensitive to hiss.


----------



## 448561

biffsearphones said:


> I think part of the issue is the Shure SE535 is very sensitive at 119db. My My previous Shure SE219 it was almost not there. I also am sensitive to hiss.




Just received this from Oppo customer Service

Josh,

If you are using IEMs then you may have some amount of hiss in the background depending on your own hearing capabilities. This is due to the impedance of the headphones being too high for the HA-2.

Best Regards, 

Customer Service 
OPPO Digital, Inc. 
162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025Service@oppodigital.com 
Tel: 650-961-1118 
Fax: 650-961-1119


----------



## freitz

biffsearphones said:


> Just received this from Oppo customer Service
> 
> Josh,
> 
> ...


 
 So 535's and this are not a good mix?


----------



## zilch0md

Huh?
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/get-more-from-your-oppo-pm-3-headphones-with-a-balanced-cable/


----------



## ClieOS

zilch0md said:


> Huh?
> 
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/get-more-from-your-oppo-pm-3-headphones-with-a-balanced-cable/


 
  
 That just makes it harder to trust a site like that, as it reads too much like a sale pitch.


----------



## TimeLord

zilch0md said:


> Huh?
> 
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/get-more-from-your-oppo-pm-3-headphones-with-a-balanced-cable/




"Micro dynamically vibrant" "quasi balanced" sounds legit; not shady at all. Seriously??




clieos said:


> That just makes it harder to trust a site like that, as it reads too much like a sale pitch.


----------



## freitz

How does this compare to the http://www.sony.com/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-1a ?


----------



## ClieOS

timelord said:


> "Micro dynamically vibrant" "quasi balanced" sounds legit; not shady at all. Seriously??


 
  
 The whole 'quasi balanced' paragraph was a later addon. The original article didn't mention that, probably because the author has no idea HA-2 isn't balanced in the first place when he wrote the article.
  
 In any case, I am quasi-ly convinced that cable must be be quasi-sh good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## zilch0md

*For the sake of newcomers to this thread*, I would like to (again) quote your reply to a comment on your review of the HA-2:
  
  Quoting ClieOS' review of the HA-2:
  


> ClieOS 9/11/15 at 11:06am
> 
> I didn't forget. *I measured the last two pins on HA2's TRRS socket and there is no resistance between them, which means they are shorted together electronically and should be no different from a regular TRS socket.* In other words, they are single-ended and not balanced, therefore nothing to mention.
> 
> Another evidence is that the internal circuit is singled-ended in design and not balanced, judging from the internal picture OPPO released. If it is balanced, it would need to double the output stage (which it is not).


 
  
 Note:  I only just now learned that Darko's article has been corrected.  Yay!
  
 Mike


----------



## 448561

freitz said:


> So 535's and this are not a good mix?




Yes and No, yes the hiss will be there due to the sensitivity of the 535 if you use the headphone out port. I have been using the line out port lately, which I believe bypasses the amp and uses the DAC only. Doing this there is no his and they sound fantastic. I still get more than enough volume for me.


----------



## Zeljko

biffsearphones said:


> Yes and No, yes the hiss will be there due to the sensitivity of the 535 if you use the headphone out port. I have been using the line out port lately, which I believe bypasses the amp and uses the DAC only. Doing this there is no his and they sound fantastic. I still get more than enough volume for me.


 

 But how are you adjusting volume then? On the source? If is done in digital domain could degrade quality. Actually can degrade if is done in analogue as well. Important is that you're happy


----------



## freitz

Anyone compared this to http://www.sony.com/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-1a ?


----------



## 448561

zeljko said:


> But how are you adjusting volume then? On the source? If is done in digital domain could degrade quality. Actually can degrade if is done in analogue as well. Important is that you're happy




I use the iPhone to control the volume. Seems to work fine.


----------



## YugiRider2

Sorry for a weird question; but when you gently shake your HA-2, do you people hear a loose part bouncing around? I'm sure this is normal; just want to seek confirmation.


----------



## ClieOS

yugirider2 said:


> Sorry for a weird question; but when you gently shake your HA-2, do you people hear a loose part bouncing around? I'm sure this is normal; just want to seek confirmation.


 
  
 The A/B/C selection switch rattles a little bit, otherwise I didn't hear anything.


----------



## FiJAAS

The gain and bass switch on mine rattles


----------



## RCBinTN

I don't hear/feel any rattle at all.  Very solid.


----------



## TimeLord

yugirider2 said:


> Sorry for a weird question; but when you gently shake your HA-2, do you people hear a loose part bouncing around? I'm sure this is normal; just want to seek confirmation.


 
  


fijaas said:


> The gain and bass switch on mine rattles


 

 Same here. The gain and bass switches rattle. Nothing major though.


----------



## oceandream1

oppa ha 2 owners.   please give me opinions i am looking for something that really take my music experience to the next level. under 300 pounds. please advise if this is any good. i am searching high and low. but still cant make my mind. already tried two devices. ifi nano and meridian explorer. not as good as i thought. other products in the range are sony pha-2, ifi idac2 and geekout v2, ifi micro isds? someone offer any comparisons advice? 
  
 currently have x2 headphones, looking to get hd600 in the near term. many thanks


----------



## TimeLord

oceandream1 said:


> oppa ha 2 owners.   please give me opinions i am looking for something that really take my music experience to the next level. under 300 pounds. please advise if this is any good. i am searching high and low. but still cant make my mind. already tried two devices. ifi nano and meridian explorer. not as good as i thought. other products in the range are sony pha-2, ifi idac2 and geekout v2? someone offer any comparisons advice?
> 
> currently have x2 headphones, looking to get hd600 in the near term. many thanks




Does the DAC/amp need to be portable? Based on your headphones, I'm guessing it does not.


----------



## oceandream1

it is preferable but not necessary. i am willing to trade better sound quality for lack of portabillity


----------



## lithrai

If you plan to buy HD 600, get Micro iDSD or try to find used Mojo.


----------



## oceandream1

yes i am considering micro idsd and the mojo. can mojo properly drive the hd600


----------



## lithrai

It shouldn't be a problem. Would be great if you could try this setups.


----------



## Rob49

Does anyone have a link, for a connecting cable for the Sony ZX2, please ? I've seen a right handed 90 degree cable $29.99 on Amazon, but i'm in the U.K. and want to source in my country, if possible ??


----------



## 448561

yugirider2 said:


> Sorry for a weird question; but when you gently shake your HA-2, do you people hear a loose part bouncing around? I'm sure this is normal; just want to seek confirmation.




No rattles from mine.


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm really enjoying my iPod touch 6g 128gb and the Oppo ha-2 combo but both of their battery lives are really short and I'm always recharging them.


----------



## unityplanet

on OPPO website is written regarding the battery: Approx. 13 hours for analog source via Audio-in; approx. 7 hours for digital sources via USB
 Do you know how is it in real life?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## unityplanet

mikeyfresh said:


> There isn't really a practical answer to that question, battery life depends on various factors including the volume setting used, the impedance/load driven, the bit depth and sample rate, and even environmental factors such as the ambient temperature of the operating environment.


 
 in my case I would like to use it along with Meze 99 Classic headphones, middle volume, FLAC files up to 24-bit/192kHz. Temperature between 23 and 26 degrees celsius.
 Is it possible to charge and listen at the same time if at home?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## unityplanet

mikeyfresh said:


> What source would you use?


 
 it will be Samsung S6 or Xperia Z3 or desktop computer.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone tried the Sony XBA-H1 and the Etymotic Research HF5 with the Oppo HA-2?


----------



## unityplanet

I decided to purchase this amp, 6 review on head-fi and all of them are 5 stars. The Oppo HA-2 should be one of the best in class.


----------



## YugiRider2

unityplanet said:


> I decided to purchase this amp, 6 review on head-fi and all of them are 5 stars. The Oppo HA-2 should be one of the best in class.


 

 The HA-2 is really great - definitely not the best in terms of sound quality; but when you take into account portability, build quality and function, there is no close second.
  
 My Mojo is sonically better, but gets almost no use as it is too chunky to be portable and piggy-backed onto my phone. I also love the superb build quality and stylish look of the HA-2. It is the flattest and lightest DAC/AMP I have used.


----------



## unityplanet

yugirider2 said:


> The HA-2 is really great - definitely not the best in terms of sound quality; but when you take into account portability, build quality and function, there is no close second.
> 
> My Mojo is sonically better, but gets almost no use as it is too chunky to be portable and piggy-backed onto my phone. I also love the superb build quality and stylish look of the HA-2. It is the flattest and lightest DAC/AMP I have used.


 
 Did you compare sound quality of HA-2 with Mojo only or with something else in this price range?


----------



## YugiRider2

unityplanet said:


> Did you compare sound quality of HA-2 with Mojo only or with something else in this price range?


 

 Mainly Mojo, but also found the DP-X1 slightly better. Different price ranges though, which is why the HA-2 is a steal at $300.


----------



## Sulbh

How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


----------



## MikeyFresh

sulbh said:


> How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


 

 Completely off-topic for this thread, please start a new one for that discussion.


----------



## ClieOS

sulbh said:


> How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


 
  
 Because only a 'perfect' amp can technically just amplifies signal and does nothing else - we call it 'wire-with-gain' and so far no one has actually found one yet, since no electronics is perfect. But as said, this is not a topic for this thread, though you can find plenty of older discussions in the forum.


----------



## vanishingpoint

Has anyone tried this with the Fiio x5ii? (Am planning to use this primarily with my DAP and only with my phone as an ancillary pairing) 
  
 Is my understanding correct in that  the x5ii will only be only able to use the HA 2's amp since the x5ii does not have a USB-compatible digital output?
  
If this is the case,  how is the HA 2's standalone amp function?


----------



## ClieOS

vanishingpoint said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Fiio x5ii? (Am planning to use this primarily with my DAP and only with my phone as an ancillary pairing)
> 
> Is my understanding correct in that  the x5ii will only be only able to use the HA 2's amp since the x5ii does not have a USB-compatible digital output? *Correct*
> 
> If this is the case,  how is the HA 2's standalone amp function?


 
  
 As a standalone amp, HA-2 is quite good. Not the best you can get for the money but still better than your average offering.


----------



## vanishingpoint

clieos said:


> As a standalone amp, HA-2 is quite good. Not the best you can get for the money but still better than your average offering.


 
 Could you give me other suggestions at the same price range or lower? Am actually looking for a good amp (or dac/amp) in the said price range for a transportable rig as I go on a lot of out of town trips. I usually bring the x5ii, HE 400i or the HD600.  I understand that the 400i and HD 600 would need a more powerful amp - preferably a desktop one to optimize its capabilities - and there may be portables that can sufficiently serve this purpose like the Mojo. However,  am just trying to operate on the USD 300 below  price range. So something like the HA 2 which may do a serviceable job will do (unless there is something more capable that you guys can suggest).
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## ClieOS

vanishingpoint said:


> Could you give me other suggestions at the same price range or lower? Am actually looking for a good amp (or dac/amp) in the said price range for a transportable rig as I go on a lot of out of town trips. I usually bring the x5ii, HE 400i or the HD600.  I understand that the 400i and HD 600 would need a more powerful amp - preferably a desktop one to optimize its capabilities - and there may be portables that can sufficiently serve this purpose like the Mojo. However,  am just trying to operate on the USD 300 below  price range. So something like the HA 2 which may do a serviceable job will do (unless there is something more capable that you guys can suggest).
> 
> Thanks!!


 
  
 If you are looking for a DAC/amp, especially one with good smartphone support, I don't think you can do any better than HA-2 for its price. Given the spec, HE400i should be fine with HA-2. You might however need to push for (almost) full volume with the HD600.
  
 For a pure portable amp, I can recommend FiiO E12A. However, it doesn't have DAC. A mid-way point will be JDS labs C5D - it should drive you headphone well enough and have a DAC, but not as good as HA-2 when it comes to smartphone support and limits to 24/96.


----------



## vanishingpoint

clieos said:


> If you are looking for a DAC/amp, especially one with good smartphone support, I don't think you can do any better than HA-2 for its price. Given the spec, HE400i should be fine with HA-2. You might however need to push for (almost) full volume with the HD600.
> 
> For a pure portable amp, I can recommend FiiO E12A. However, it doesn't have DAC. A mid-way point will be JDS labs C5D - it should drive you headphone well enough and have a DAC, but not as good as HA-2 when it comes to smartphone support and limits to 24/96.


 
  
 Two things I forgot to mention: 1. Am comfortable banking on the x5ii's DAC, so a DAC (with the AMP) will not be really indispensable; 2. As Ill be using my smartphone in this transportable rig as an ancillary, support thereof is not a priority.
  
 Having said this, what are your thoughts on the ibasso d14 and the cayin c5?


----------



## ClieOS

vanishingpoint said:


> ... Having said this, what are your thoughts on the ibasso d14 and the cayin c5?


 
  
 Have heard neither and therefore don't have any thought about them.


----------



## unityplanet

sulbh said:


> How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


 
 dude, you have to understand one main this that the signal goes through DAC. After you will understand...


----------



## RCBinTN

vanishingpoint said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Fiio x5ii? (Am planning to use this primarily with my DAP and only with my phone as an ancillary pairing)
> 
> Is my understanding correct in that  the x5ii will only be only able to use the HA 2's amp since the x5ii does not have a USB-compatible digital output?
> 
> If this is the case,  how is the HA 2's standalone amp function?


 
 I use my HA-2 as a stand-alone amp, as shown here - mode "C."  It works great, very happy with this mobile rig...
  

  
 Enjoy your music!
 RCB


----------



## vanishingpoint

rcbintn said:


> I use my HA-2 as a stand-alone amp, as shown here - mode "C."  It works great, very happy with this mobile rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's your DAP? You use full size headphones with this setup?


----------



## x RELIC x

vanishingpoint said:


> *What's your DAP*? You use full size headphones with this setup?




As it says in his profile/signature, the AK120ii.


----------



## vanishingpoint

x relic x said:


> As it says in his profile/signature, the AK120ii.




Sorry, been using the mobile version. Cant view the signature.


----------



## RCBinTN

vanishingpoint said:


> Sorry, been using the mobile version. Cant view the signature.


 
 Yes, it's the AK120ii.  I usually listen with the Shure SE846, but the Oppo will drive my LCD-X pretty well, too.


----------



## Hapster

rcbintn said:


> I use my HA-2 as a stand-alone amp, as shown here - mode "C."  It works great, very happy with this mobile rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why exactly are you pluggin the Ha2 into an Ak 120? Surely that would downgrade the quality?


----------



## ClieOS

hapster said:


> Why exactly are you pluggin the Ha2 into an Ak 120? Surely that would downgrade the quality?


 
  
 Surely you haven't heard how little power every A&K has


----------



## Hapster

clieos said:


> Surely you haven't heard how little power every A&K has




So a $1500 Dap doesn't have enough power for 16ohm IEMs? What's the point of them then?

One could literally buy a fiio x1 and use it instead and save themselves a grand.


----------



## YugiRider2

hapster said:


> Wow, seems like a massive waste of money then. Considering a fiio x1 would produce the same sound since they're both using the same amp.
> 
> Owell, whatever floats your boat.


 

 He is only using the amp of the HA-2, the digital to analog processing is still being done by the AK player.


----------



## vanishingpoint

rcbintn said:


> Yes, it's the AK120ii.  I usually listen with the Shure SE846, but the Oppo will drive my LCD-X pretty well, too.




Thanks!!!

Just got one and paired it with my x5ii. Tested it with the HD600 and 400is. Capable enough to run it. 

Here it is (with my Titan 3s):


----------



## ClieOS

hapster said:


> So a $1500 Dap doesn't have enough power for 16ohm IEMs? What's the point of them then?
> 
> One could literally buy a fiio x1 and use it instead and save themselves a grand.


 
  
 It is more like a 9ohm IEM (SE864) actually, which the very low impedance actually makes it a bit demanding when it comes to current output. I can't recall the exact power output of AK120II, but I have seen a few A&K being measured and they all are usually are about the same power as you would expect from a FiiO M3, or worst. Also, in the particular case of SE846, the lower output impedance of HA-2 (<0.5ohm vs. 2ohm on AH120II) also will help not to color the sound.
  
 If you asked me, I'll tell you that the most 'audiophiles' part of A&K is typically its price.


----------



## TimeLord

clieos said:


> If you asked me, I'll tell you that the most 'audiophiles' part of A&K is typically its price.


 
 I think you're on to something here. A&K has been the biggest game in town for dedicated DAPs and that allowed them to charge outrageous prices. The big electronics makers are finally waking up to the fact that there is a market worth pursuing in this segment. Onkyo's DP-X1's press material alludes to this in this in the picture below. Notice "Pricey" has been stricken.
  

  
 I hope this trend continues with other manufacturers making high quality products, but not trying to kill us with the prices.


----------



## unityplanet

rcbintn said:


> I use my HA-2 as a stand-alone amp, as shown here - mode "C."  It works great, very happy with this mobile rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what source player is on the picture?


----------



## TimeLord

unityplanet said:


> what source player is on the picture?


 

@RCBinTN answered this question a few messages up in the thread. It's the AK120ii.


----------



## RCBinTN

Hi All,
  
 Sorry, been off this thread for a few days but thanks for re-posting the picture of my rig .  Looks great on the barnwood table.
  
 Thanks to @TimeLord for posting the correct info about the source.  The rig exactly is:  AK120ii (DAC) => HA-2 (amp only) => SE846 or LCD-X.
  
 I went this route for a couple reasons...
  - the AK120ii has an exceptional DAC but not so great an amp
  - the HA-2 has an excellent amp but not so great a DAC
 All IMHO of course.
  
 I just wanted a bit more driving power from the AK120ii.  With only the AK120ii the music sounded "thin" just driving the SE846 which, as already stated above, are easy to drive.  Once I discovered the Oppo HA-2, I was sold.  The amp section of the Oppo adds sufficient power to drive the SE846 (even the LCD-X) and the sound is very clean.  The music from this combination shines.
  
 BTW, the SE846 sound better to me with more power, similar to many headphones.
  
 My other option was to "rock box" the AK120ii via RedWine audio...
  
 http://redwineaudio.com/mods/rwak100ii_rwak120ii
  
 I was a bit nervous about this option, but I've read some good things from other Head-Fiers who went with RedWine and weren't disappointed.  I just decided to go with the HA-2 instead.  It was about 1/2 the price of the RedWine upgrade.
  
 Hope this helps -
 RCB


----------



## oldmate

That cable I purchased from;
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-mini-USB-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/301556014007?hash=item4636239bb7:g:~XAAAOSweW5U~DTa
  
 Turned out to be the culprit with regard to my phone and HA-2 losing a substantial amount of charge whilst both devices being switched off and cable attached.
  
 Since returning to the supplied cable this issue for me has disappeared. Weird.


----------



## oldmate

rcbintn said:


> I use my HA-2 as a stand-alone amp, as shown here - mode "C."  It works great, very happy with this mobile rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Strange - I always thought the AK120II was taller!!


----------



## franz12

clieos said:


> If you are looking for a DAC/amp, especially one with good smartphone support, I don't think you can do any better than HA-2 for its price. Given the spec, HE400i should be fine with HA-2. You might however need to push for (almost) full volume with the HD600.
> 
> For a pure portable amp, I can recommend FiiO E12A. However, it doesn't have DAC. A mid-way point will be JDS labs C5D - it should drive you headphone well enough and have a DAC, but not as good as HA-2 when it comes to smartphone support and limits to 24/96.


 
 Might not be true. My HD-800S is driven by OPPO HA-2. Most cases, 60% volume is enough. For low sound music, I push it to 80%. I have never have had to push all the way to 100%. My source is Apple Music. Never complained about sound quality. HA-2 can drive HD-800S, which might be arguably harder to drive than the 600.


----------



## unityplanet

rcbintn said:


> - the AK120ii has an exceptional DAC but not so great an amp
> - the HA-2 has an excellent amp but not so great a DAC
> All IMHO of course.


 
 As you think HA-2 is not so great ad DAC then which brand by your opinion has great DAC in their Portable Headphone Amplifiers in this range of price?
 I was thinking to buy TEAC HA-5 http://www.teac.com/product/ha-p5/ which is 2 times more expensive on ebay.


----------



## bru87tr

oldmate said:


> That cable I purchased from;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-mini-USB-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/301556014007?hash=item4636239bb7:g:~XAAAOSweW5U~DTa
> 
> ...




I just ordered two of these. 

This issue doesn't exist while using ?


----------



## bru87tr

I got my HA-2 friday and love it.

Only thing i dont like about it is the bass+ option. The effect is terribly done and sounds really bad. I wonder if they can change it with a firmware update.

I have heard a few headphones with bass boost, although I don't prefer them in general, implemented on the HA-2 is the worst i have heard. Very strange sounding.


----------



## unityplanet

bru87tr said:


> I got my HA-2 friday and love it.
> 
> Only thing i dont like about it is the bass+ option. The effect is terribly done and sounds really bad. I wonder if they can change it with a firmware update.
> 
> I have heard a few headphones with bass boost, although I don't prefer them in general, implemented on the HA-2 is the worst i have heard. Very strange sounding.


 
 hi, maybe you heard bad recording? What resolution was the playing file?


----------



## franz12

bru87tr said:


> I got my HA-2 friday and love it.
> 
> Only thing i dont like about it is the bass+ option. The effect is terribly done and sounds really bad. I wonder if they can change it with a firmware update.
> 
> I have heard a few headphones with bass boost, although I don't prefer them in general, implemented on the HA-2 is the worst i have heard. Very strange sounding.


 
 In my experience, the quality of the bass+ greatly depends on which can I use. I don't use it with my HD-800S and IE-800. But I found it is great with my Ether C.


----------



## bru87tr

unityplanet said:


> hi, maybe you heard bad recording? What resolution was the playing file?




DSD and 96/24 FLAC.

Not bad recordings or mastering. That type of music has no room in my collection.


----------



## bru87tr

franz12 said:


> In my experience, the quality of the bass+ greatly depends on which can I use. I don't use it with my HD-800S and IE-800. But I found it is great with my Ether C.




Its an odd sound.

Tried on my Oppo PM-3, MSR7 and M50s, no matter what i played I thought it was very strange sounding.


----------



## RCBinTN

unityplanet said:


> As you think HA-2 is not so great ad DAC then which brand by your opinion has great DAC in their Portable Headphone Amplifiers in this range of price?
> I was thinking to buy TEAC HA-5 http://www.teac.com/product/ha-p5/ which is 2 times more expensive on ebay.


 
  
 Sorry, but I don't have a recommendation for a great DAC in the $300 price range.  That's not an easy question.  You may want to consult the DAP threads on Head-Fi.  @Currawong has a great thread that compares DAP's.
  
 Here's the link:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/714374/dap-off-astell-kern-ak240-ak380-hifiman-hm-901-sony-zx-1-zx-2-fiio-x5-x5ii-chord-hugo-mojo-calyx-m-aurender-flow-lotoo-paw-gold-paw-5000-soundaware-m1-l-p-l3-shozy-alien-cozoy-rei
  
 I've read many good comments about the Hugo (and several other DAPs) but I don't have any personal experience with them.  My experience is with the AK120ii which has excellent DACs but I know it's expensive.  
  
 Good luck on the journey,
 RCB


----------



## oldmate

bru87tr said:


> I just ordered two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Perhaps I got a dodgy one but I was experiencing major discharge of both the Phone battery and the HA-2 battery when when both devices were turned off whilst this USB cable was still connected. I had to disconnect it whilst not in use.
  
 Whilst in use it was fine so long as the Blue light on the HA-2 is off which when on indicates the HA-2 is charging the phone.
  
 With regard to comments about the Sabre DAC I think it sounds bloody brilliant when pained with the right headphones/IEM's. I had it paired with the Focal Classics yesterday listening to some progressive rock and it sounded just outstanding.
  
 The treble on the Classics is somewhat warm and smooth so you don't get Sabre glare/sheen on the highs that some are talking about.


----------



## bru87tr

oldmate said:


> Perhaps I got a dodgy one but I was experiencing major discharge of both the Phone battery and the HA-2 battery when when both devices were turned off whilst this USB cable was still connected. I had to disconnect it whilst not in use.
> 
> Whilst in use it was fine so long as the Blue light on the HA-2 is off which when on indicates the HA-2 is charging the phone.
> 
> ...




Cool. Cause I bought two of them, one for a backup.

Needed a good cable as the android cable that came with it is awful.


----------



## unityplanet

oldmate said:


> Perhaps I got a dodgy one but I was experiencing major discharge of both the Phone battery and the HA-2 battery when when both devices were turned off whilst this USB cable was still connected. I had to disconnect it whilst not in use.
> 
> Whilst in use it was fine so long as the Blue light on the HA-2 is off which when on indicates the HA-2 is charging the phone.
> 
> ...


 
 Im still waiting for my HA-2 to arrive in 2 weeks. Have a pair of Meze 99 Classics. Anyone tested them with HA-2?


----------



## unityplanet

Hello, I received HA-2 from Shenzhen and the packaging and manual in Chinese, charger adapter is for Chinese sockets. The device works fine and has good build quality. 
  
 I installed foobar2000 and Oppo USB driver for Windows. Downloaded the official ASIO output plug-in for Foobar2000 from http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio.
Also downloaded the Super Audio CD Decoder plug-in for Foobar2000 from http://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/.
  
Installed both of them into foobar2000.
  
Tried to play DSD64/128 through OPPO USB ASIO Driver as PCM output and then played via ASIO Super Audio CD Foobar plugin with DSD as output.
  
 The quality is significantly better via ASIO Super Audio CD Foobar plugin with DSD than OPPO ASIA driver with PCM.
  
 Please advise if I done everything correctly or better to use different player?


----------



## bru87tr

Does anyone think DSD>>PCM sounds better than DSD>>DSD ? Using Onkyo HF app & DSD files.
  
 Using my Ipod, I find PCM to sound warmer and smooth. Straight DSD is a bit cold, sterile and harsh sounding.


----------



## FiJAAS

Hey guys I have a question. I have the ha-2 with a iPod touch 6g paired with the akg k553. I'm not a fan of this sound I'm getting from this combo. When I pair the k553 with my iPod classic 7g and JDS labs c5 it sounds outstanding. So with the ha-2 which headphone will compliment it's sound? Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880, Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7BK? Any other full sized headphone recommendation under $200 would be nice. As for iems are the RHA t20 or Sony xba-h1 a good match? Thanks.


----------



## Subhakar

fijaas said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I have the ha-2 with a iPod touch 6g paired with the akg k553. I'm not a fan of this sound I'm getting from this combo. When I pair the k553 with my iPod classic 7g and JDS labs c5 it sounds outstanding. So with the ha-2 which headphone will compliment it's sound? Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880, Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7BK? Any other full sized headphone recommendation under $200 would be nice. As for iems are the RHA t20 or Sony xba-h1 a good match? Thanks.





If you can spend a little more, Oppo PM-3 is a match made in heaven for Oppo HA-2. You can even use it with balanced-out amps or DAPs like Onkyo DP-X1 or AKs with third party balanced cables.


----------



## avraham

I agree with Subhakar, the iPod Touch 6g 128gig, HA-2 and Oppo PM-3 make a great combination.  I am also using Shure SHR1840 with this combo with so far great results (only received the Shure'sthis week).


----------



## FiJAAS

Pm-3 is a little too exspensive for my tastes. Any other recommendations?


----------



## bru87tr

fijaas said:


> Pm-3 is a little too exspensive for my tastes. Any other recommendations?


 
  
 You can get them refurbished for $320. IMO, that is not a lot for a nice sounding headphone.
  
 I own the MSR7's and they cost me $250. Although a nice headphone and well worth what I paid, I think the PM-3 is a steal for around the same price.
  
 I also own the AT m50's and although cheaper and sound quite nice, the MSR7's and PM-3 spank them quite well.


----------



## TimeLord

fijaas said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I have the ha-2 with a iPod touch 6g paired with the akg k553. I'm not a fan of this sound I'm getting from this combo. When I pair the k553 with my iPod classic 7g and JDS labs c5 it sounds outstanding. So with the ha-2 which headphone will compliment it's sound? Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880, Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7BK? Any other full sized headphone recommendation under $200 would be nice. As for iems are the RHA t20 or Sony xba-h1 a good match? Thanks.


 

 Since you mentioned the DT880, I'm assuming you don't have an issue with an open-back headphone. If so, I recommend the AKG K7XX. It's $199.99 delivered. The HA-2 drives it well on high gain and compared to the other headphones you mentioned (with the exception of the ATH-MSR7BK, which I'm not familiar with), the K7XX will be a huge improvement in sound quality.


----------



## miketlse

Yesterday my new Beyer T51i headphones were delivered, so I spent a few enjoyable hours testing them with my HA-2.
 They seem to work well together, improving the level of detail and instrument separation, with the jazz tracks that i listened to.
  
 Today my new Mojo arrived, and I after waiting a few hours for the battery to charge, I have just spent an hour listening with the Beyer T51i.
 I think that I can hear a slight improvement in the instrument transients, compared to the HA-2, but i am wary of expectation bias.
 Overall it has reminded me of just how good the HA-2 is.


----------



## oldmate

miketlse said:


> Yesterday my new Beyer T51i headphones were delivered, so I spent a few enjoyable hours testing them with my HA-2.
> They seem to work well together, improving the level of detail and instrument separation, with the jazz tracks that i listened to.


 
 I have the T51P and I confirm your comments re the synergy with the HA-2. It's a beautiful thing.
  
 I see you like jazz but you should check out this song from tool. It highlights the wonderful dynamics of the Beyer's;
  
 
  
 Also my cable below the Y joint has noticeably stiffened over time - something to watch out for.


----------



## FiJAAS

Are the T51P that much better then the 1350?


----------



## miketlse

fijaas said:


> Are the T51P that much better then the 1350?


 
  
 Never tried the 1350, so sorry I can't provide any evidence.
  
 I was considering both the T51 and the DT1350, and all the reviews seemed to indicate that soundwise there is not a large difference between them. I think that the deciding factors were that the T51 were slightly cheaper, had pads that were claimed to be more comfortable, and included the microphone so that i could also use them with my phone.
  
 I did try the T51's for an hour in the office, during dinnertime yesterday, partly to test the sound isolation. My office is only a few hundred metres from an airport, and the office contains an air conditioning unit with very noisy fans. I was impressed by the fact that when wearing the T51's, I could not hear any aircraft noise and only a faint residual noise from the air conditioning unit, which was low enough to not interfere with enjoying the music. I think that I could only improve on the noise isolation, by using around the ear headphones, or headphones with ANC. Even so the T51's sound isolation is already good enough for me, so I don't feel any urges to consider changing on that score.
 The DT1350's look to be a similar design, so I presume that the noise isolation is similar, unless the subtle differences in the earpads, make a noticeable difference to the acoustic sealing.


----------



## miketlse

oldmate said:


> I see you like jazz but you should check out this song from tool. It highlights the wonderful dynamics of the Beyer's;
> 
> 
> 
> Also my cable below the Y joint has noticeably stiffened over time - something to watch out for.




  
 I have just listened to the Tool track - I think that i see what you mean by the dynamics, but I shall listen again. 
 I only started listening to jazz a few months ago, and quickly realized that the traditional trios and quartets (piano, trumpet or sax, drums/cymbals, upright bass), usually recorded live and with little 'doctoring of the sound' in the recording studio, were hinting at a lot of 'previously hidden' elements in music, that my hifi struggled to release.
  
 So after a few months I have better speakers, plus new Sennheiser HD598Se and Beyer 770 Pros and now these T51i's, plus the HA-2, and am enjoying my music again. I can now detect far more in even CD quality tracks, so i have now started to question if chasing hi-def music downloads is really necessary.
  
 Part of this musical journey includes exploring online suggestions/recommendations like yours, and sometimes discovering hidden gems that I would never have considered before. In some respects, this mirrors my experience with the film club that I joined a few years ago. We avoid big budget/blockbuster films and instead focus on art house or world cinema. Most of the films that i have enjoyed the most, were films that previously I would not give have considered watching - so I have learnt the lesson not to let the initial assumption of whether a film will be good, influence negatively my choice of whether to try it.  
  
 Regarding the cable issue. I see that replacement cables are available http://www.head-fi.org/t/732056/beyerdynamic-t51p-t51i-impressions-thread  but it does sound like you have to solder them in place (post #15).


----------



## oldmate

miketlse said:


> Part of this musical journey includes exploring online suggestions/recommendations like yours, and sometimes discovering hidden gems that I would never have considered before.


 
 For the last few months all of my new music has come from reading posts in this thread;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/253245/what-are-you-listening-to-right-now-new-thread-new-rules-please-read-them
  
 I have gotten more out of this thread in relation to this hobby than any other thread here on Head.Fi. Some really great music that I would never have come across on my own. Highly recommended.
  
 Lot's of jazz threads in the music section.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=jazz&output=all&containingforum%5B0%5D=9&type=all&advanced=1
  
 Enjoy your journey.


----------



## FiJAAS

Which pelican case is best to house the ha-2 and IEM?


----------



## andreiru

Hey you all

I don't know if this was covered already but my ha-2 paired with the 6s produces a cranking noise when laid on top of one-another... Is this the same for everybody or is this a problem? I remember seeing something similar with a Fiio t3 but it wasn't nearly as bad..


----------



## TimeLord

andreiru said:


> Hey you all
> 
> I don't know if this was covered already but my ha-2 paired with the 6s produces a cranking noise when laid on top of one-another... Is this the same for everybody or is this a problem? I remember seeing something similar with a Fiio t3 but it wasn't nearly as bad..




Are you referring to radio frequency interference? If so, it can happen with the HA-2 and many other portable DAC/amps. Try putting your phone in airplane mode. If the noise goes away, it's RFI.


----------



## andreiru

It could be RFI, thanks for the suggestion. It comes and goes, I will try when it happens again. I switched off wifi and Bluetooth and it made no difference but it could have been the network.


----------



## RCBinTN

fijaas said:


> Which pelican case is best to house the ha-2 and IEM?


 
  
 I replied to this question on the thread you started.


----------



## PDC3

Today I paired the iPhone -> HA~2 with the Grado RS-1, when compared to my Desktop rig of iMac 2011 -> Modi Optical -> Schiit Asgard 2.  As I commented in my HA-2 review using the Oppo PM-3, my initial impression was that the RS-1 pairing wasn’t as happy.
  
 On Samuel Barber’s First Essay for Orchestra, the file was Apple’s 256k in both instances.  The HA-2 pulled in the soundstage a bit, thickened the mid-bass (the upper register in the stand-up basses) a bit, and pulled some of the sweetness and clarity from the violins and trumpets in upper register.  This is interesting because my perception of the pairing with the PM-3 was that it helped the PM-3 deliver more treble clarity and soundstage than the iPhone alone, more than the Sound Blaster e5 (without DSP).  But clarity and an open soundstage are the reason-for-being Grados in general, and the RS-1 was once the top of their line.
  
 The Grados do not, as a function of their essence, deliver the whomp of electric bass, even though they can reproduce the depth of the note with great precision.  The sound wave dissipates into the air behind the driver rather than slamming into your head.  Every once in a while, Joe Walsh has tried his hand at portraying an unabashedly beautiful love song, and his cover of “I’ll Tell The World About You” (Apple lossless from CD) is one of those, with a spine-massaging bass in the opening notes.  (As in, “Sure, honey, I’ll give you a back rub.”)  The HA-2 rig provided a firmer massage, but the acoustic guitar notes overhanging that bass were not as angelic.  The bite in the electric guitar interlude was very satisfying on the HA-2 rig.  The sincere Walsh whine was equally plaintive in both rigs.  Again, a more spacious sense of soundstage was heard on the Desktop rig.
  
 In all, I’d say its a good thing that I think of the RS-1 as a desktop-specific listen, because my Desktop rig brings out what makes the RS-1 a worthwhile option in my collection.  But no one who has experienced Grado only through an iPhone will walk away unimpressed from an HA-2-enhanced listen.  As I’ve said in my HA-2 review, I just think the Oppo PM-3 pairing brings the better part of both headphones and amp/DAC when using the HA-2 with an iPhone.


----------



## PDC3

In my review of the HA-2, I noted that my one brief listen to the HA-2 paired with my (original version) Sennheiser Momentum On-ear wasn’t a great pairing.  Recently I set out to test that first impression more thoroughly. 
  
 Topline:  the HA-2 does improve over the iPhone alone with the Senn Momentum On-ears, just enough in the bass to justify the extra fuss of taking it along.
  
 The Senn Momentum On-ear are my go-to phones once the Central Florida weather turns too icky for my better headphones’ ear pads.  The Momentum On-ears have the Alcantara material, and whatever the heck it is, it avoids creating a sweat storm while walking around in the heat.  (If it were an option on the over-ear Momentum I would have bought a pair by now.)  
  
 So this means the transport for music is my iPhone.  These Senn cans have a somewhat U-shaped frequency response, so if anything, the mid-bass and mid-treble should be pulled back with an eq.  But for walking about, that perkiness is often just the ticket.  Consequently, my Sound Blaster e5 never seemed to improve the Senn sound enough to justify the extra fussing (in contrast to how I felt the e5 DSP/eq helped improve the NAD Viso HP50).
  
 Today I kept jacking and re-jacking along my walk from the iPhone -> HA-2 -> Senn ( Option A) to the iPhone -> Senn (Opt B).  With Opt A, I found I preferred the High setting on the HA-2 because it seems to lend a greater clarity to the treble (at comparable volume).  
  
 On Maynard Ferguson’s “Carnival” cut, which I have owned on vinyl played by mid-fi equipment, my thrills with the brass rendition of “Birdland” has always been a bit tempered by the recorded sound of the electric bass - a bit too muddy and indistinct on vinyl.  I lucked out with iTunes Match and was able to download their AAC file rather than my rip-from-vinyl.  With Opt B (no HA-2), the bass remained as I had remembered, not so great.  But with Opt A, the HA-2 brought some string tremble to the instrument, a texture I welcomed.  So does the HA-2 just boost the mid-bass compared to the iPhone alone?  (I checked, and “bass boost” was off, so it wasn’t that.)
  
 Hearing the Ellington Orchestra on Digital Duke play “Sophisticated Lady” reassured me about the “rightness” of Opt A.  When a tenor sax goes low and honks, it shouldn’t sound like an alto with extended range.  There’s an oomph and growl in the tenor’s lower register.  The HA-2 brought that out in a way I felt true to what I’ve heard “live."
  
 Other comparisons were less dramatic, but generally the HA-2 provided a more robust sound that seems more musical and true.  Diana Krall’s voice isn’t thickened unhappily as a consequence, either.
  
 The pairing with the Senn isn’t as stunningly “right” as the pairing of Oppo HA-2 with Oppo PM-3 headphones.  But it is a fine DAC/amp and I expect I’ll use it more often in the summer heat than I would have thought at first.


----------



## PDC3

By the way, coming from more mid-fi headphones driven by receivers experiences, I once though all this talk of "pairing" being better or worse to be hype.  Once an amp is better, its better for all phones, I thought then.  Thanks to the community, I opened my ears to the possibility of pairing, and I've come around to that way of thinking.


----------



## RCBinTN

Hi All,
  
 Testing my mobile rig getting ready for some travel.  The rig is:  AK120ii DAP -> Oppo HA-2 amp -> Shure SE846 or LCD-X.
  
 I find this to be a tremendous mobile rig.  The AK120ii has superb DACs and delivers very resolving music.  The Oppo HA-2 is a very competent/smooth amp with plenty of punch and a black floor.  Totally silent.  IMO, this rig can drive any IEM or low-impedance HP to a very nice SQ.
  
 With the SE846, the sound is sublime.  With the LCD-X, the sound is quite good, not as much punch as my home rig but there's a nicely controlled bass and the mids/treble are just great.  I listened at length tonight to the LCD-X and was impressed.  I was also using my Wywires Red HP cable that is fully broken-in...makes a difference!
  
 While I am not impressed with the HA-2 as a DAC/amp, when using it purely as a mobile amp it's very excellent.  That's why I bought it .
  
 FWIW,
 RCB


----------



## TimeLord

rcbintn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Testing my mobile rig getting ready for some travel.  The rig is:  AK120ii DAP -> Oppo HA-2 amp -> Shure SE846 or LCD-X.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear your setup is working well for you. That's especially hard for road gear. 

I must mention that I have been using the HA-2 with the SE846 as well. In my experience, there is a noticeable hiss coming from the HA-2. 

I think we might have discussed this earlier; or was that in another thread?


----------



## 448561

andreiru said:


> Hey you all
> 
> I don't know if this was covered already but my ha-2 paired with the 6s produces a cranking noise when laid on top of one-another... Is this the same for everybody or is this a problem? I remember seeing something similar with a Fiio t3 but it wasn't nearly as bad..




Mine with a iPhone 6s does it occasionally not very often though. I assumed it was RFI if I seperate them an inch it so it goes away. Can out if airplane mode but then can't stream Tidal.


----------



## andreiru

biffsearphones said:


> Mine with a iPhone 6s does it occasionally not very often though. I assumed it was RFI if I seperate them an inch it so it goes away. Can out if airplane mode but then can't stream Tidal.


 

 Yeah, when in airplane it stop. Thats not an option since it's a phone meant for receiving calls. Lucky i don't use it on the go.


----------



## RCBinTN

timelord said:


> Glad to hear your setup is working well for you. That's especially hard for road gear.
> 
> I must mention that I have been using the HA-2 with the SE846 as well. In my experience, there is a noticeable hiss coming from the HA-2.
> 
> I think we might have discussed this earlier; or was that in another thread?


 
  
 I do remember discussing the hiss issue - and don't remember that it was ever resolved, unfortunately.
  
 One thing to note - I am not using an iPhone as the source - I am using an AK120ii.  Mine is a dedicated music system.  The AK is the DAC, and the Oppo HA-2 acts only as the amplifier (setting "C") so it receives an analogue signal from the AK.  Not sure that many folks out there are using the Oppo in this way.  With this set-up, what I experience is no hiss, a very black floor (silent), and nice power from the Oppo to drive the IEM or cans.
  
 Hope this helps,
 RCB


----------



## stilleh

Just got an Oneplus3 mobilephone that I want to pair with my ha-2. Anyone know of a good USB micro to USB C cable that will work?


----------



## sergio789

hi all, usure as to whats happening. Acquired ha-2 and trying to hook it up to PC as external DAC. Installed oppo driver. Next... how do I make my WIN Media Player play it via USB into HA-2? "Open with" menu doesn't give an option to play via HA-2... please help.
 Thanks


----------



## TimeLord

sergio789 said:


> hi all, usure as to whats happening. Acquired ha-2 and trying to hook it up to PC as external DAC. Installed oppo driver. Next... how do I make my WIN Media Player play it via USB into HA-2? "Open with" menu doesn't give an option to play via HA-2... please help.
> Thanks




Did you change your default audio device in for Windows?

On your status bar, on the far right, there is the speaker icon. Right click it and go to audio devices. Then select the HA-2 and make it the default audio device. It should then play all of your sounds through the HA-2.

Alternatively, you can use foobar2000 to play your music and it allows you to select your output device so you don't have to change the default player in Windows. Music plays out of the HA-2 and other Windows sounds still play out of your speakers.


----------



## myemaildw

Ive heard this dac oppo ha2 yesterday in a hifi store, and i didnt feel that it was any upgrade to the zuperdac zorloo, and it wasnt all that loud as it looks, design is a copy of iphone 5 5se, if hugo mojo sounds as ha2 thats really nothing that good. im disapointed by the dac and hype, its cheaper just to buy a zorloo zuperdac. but it is not worse than zuperdac, but ha2 sounds dry and plain for a device at the price today its so so. but maybe people use it for other reasons like to charge iphone at same time. but today we have otg apple cable with lighting port to power iphone while you listen to a usb dac.


----------



## Jimmy101

So I've had the HA-2 for a couple of weeks now and today the radio interference becomes so bad that it is actually stopping the Tidal stream frim my 6s. The static is present even with no music streaming so not a Tidal issue.
I switched to the HifiM8 and no problem. I assume there is some kind of sheilding built into these devices and my ha-2 has a problem there. Airplane mode cures the problem as does separating the phone from the amp neither of which is an acceptable fix. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jimmy101

Just looked backward on the thread and see that the issue of RFI has already been posed but no cure suggested. Looks like it may be going back. Shame...


----------



## miketlse (Apr 2, 2019)

My HA-2 worked ok at first, then there was an update to android, and the Interference started. I added a RF choke to the cable, but that did not cure it. using the same phone, but a chord mojo instead, still produces some Interference.

 I suspect that the root cause is that some 'bug fix' in the android update, has created this new bug.
 You are using apple instead, but try and remember if you have upgraded your version of the operating system. Also try switching your phone off, so as to empty the cache completely, then reboot the phone. Maybe this will achieve nothing, but it is a cheap and low hassle thing to try, just in case it saves you needing to return your HA-2.


----------



## TimeLord

jimmy101 said:


> Just looked backward on the thread and see that the issue of RFI has already been posed but no cure suggested. Looks like it may be going back. Shame...




I don't experience this issue since my HA-2 stack with an iPhone 6 is only using local files and the phone is in airplane mode.
With most portable amp/dacs you're going to experience interference simply because of the compromises to make a true portable device. 

I know someone mentioned the Hifi M8, but that's kind of big to be a true portable.

A cheap fix could be to just place sheet metal between your phone and the HA-2. That should stop the most direct path of interference. Sheet metal is cheap and easy to work with. Cut it to size and use double sided tape to secure it in place. 

Let us know if you try it.


----------



## miketlse

I remember someone posted about making such a shield, using the thin malleable ferrite sheet typically used to form transformer cores. I am not sure if it was on the HA-2 or the Mojo thread.


----------



## Jimmy101

Thanks for the reply. I'm ok with a little interference but to the point of cutting off the connection entirely was a new experience. 
Today no problem. Go figure. Maybe it was a crazy day for RFI so if anybody cares to chime in towards mt education feel free


----------



## miketlse

This was the post that I was thinking about. It does relate to a mojo, but the photos help you visualise what he did, if you want to try it with your HA-2
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17805#post_12592003


----------



## TimeLord

miketlse said:


> This was the post that I was thinking about. It does relate to a mojo, but the photos help you visualise what he did, if you want to try it with your HA-2
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17805#post_12592003




That's about what I had in mind. Theoretically, it should be effective.


----------



## Jimmy101

Thanks. I'll look into it


----------



## miketlse

I was getting crackling every few seconds, when using either mojo or the HA-2, to listen to music from my phone. This happened with both Foobar2000 and Hiby as the music players.
  
 Last night i installed UAPP as the music player, and this morning the music was free of interference - true there was one small 'pop' during twenty minutes of music, but i am not sure if that was interference. At first i thought it sounded almost like a pop you could get when listening to a record.
  
 This does make me think the earlier crackling was due to the android music players.


----------



## spw1880

Hi to all ha2 users
I am a new oppo ha2 user and enjoying pairing it with my jvc fx1200.
Just want to ask if anybody charge the ha2 with other lower amp charger other than the vooc charger supplied. Is there any negative effects from using a regular 5v2amp charger on the ha2?

Any info would be appreciated.. thank you


----------



## miketlse

spw1880 said:


> Hi to all ha2 users
> I am a new oppo ha2 user and enjoying pairing it with my jvc fx1200.
> Just want to ask if anybody charge the ha2 with other lower amp charger other than the vooc charger supplied. Is there any negative effects from using a regular 5v2amp charger on the ha2?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.. thank you


 
  
 i think that the only negative effect is that it will take longer.


----------



## RCBinTN

miketlse said:


> I was getting crackling every few seconds, when using either mojo or the HA-2, to listen to music from my phone. This happened with both Foobar2000 and Hiby as the music players.
> 
> Last night i installed UAPP as the music player, and this morning the music was free of interference - true there was one small 'pop' during twenty minutes of music, but i am not sure if that was interference. At first i thought it sounded almost like a pop you could get when listening to a record.
> 
> This does make me think the earlier crackling was due to the android music players.


 
 FWIW, I get no crackles or pops at all from my portable rig:  AK120ii - HA-2 - SE846.  The HA-2 is in "C" mode so the input is an analog signal from the AK120ii which serves as the DAC (it is an excellent DAC).  The connector cable between the two is a Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.  I find the HA-2 to be super quiet as an amp for the SE846, which IMO says a lot as the ear buds are super-sensitive.
  
 Enjoy your music!
 RCB


----------



## spw1880

Hi to all ha2 users
I am a new oppo ha2 user and enjoying pairing it with my jvc fx1200.
Just want to ask if anybody charge the ha2 with other lower amp charger other than the vooc charger supplied. Is there any negative effects from using a regular 5v2amp charger on the ha2?

Any info would be appreciated.. thank you


----------



## howdy

spw1880 said:


> Hi to all ha2 users
> I am a new oppo ha2 user and enjoying pairing it with my jvc fx1200.
> Just want to ask if anybody charge the ha2 with other lower amp charger other than the vooc charger supplied. Is there any negative effects from using a regular 5v2amp charger on the ha2?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.. thank you


 
 You can charge with other chargers but they will be considerably slower then the supplied VOOC charger.


----------



## TimeLord

spw1880 said:


> Hi to all ha2 users
> I am a new oppo ha2 user and enjoying pairing it with my jvc fx1200.
> Just want to ask if anybody charge the ha2 with other lower amp charger other than the vooc charger supplied. Is there any negative effects from using a regular 5v2amp charger on the ha2?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.. thank you




I usually charge it using a 5v 2A USB charger. I haven't had any issues, but it does take longer to charge.


----------



## spw1880

Thanks so much for the info...
Im relieved then...that it doesnt have to be 5amps..
Great performing dac amp...
Cheers


----------



## Chris Matchett

Has anyone had issues with the rapid charge feature? When using the supplied VOCC cable and charger this is taking several hours to charge and the lights blinking slowly, not rapidly. I suspect the battery life isn't quite right as it's getting maybe 6 hours tops playing as a DAC from a lightning iPod with high gain and bass boost turned on. The iPod is losing power quite fast when not in use too (with airplane mode turned on and no apps running except Music). Both, by the way, were bought at the end of February so still fairly new.
  
 EU Oppo tech support suggested the battery is faulty and have referred me to the retailer. I'm ready to send it back for repair/replacement. However that process will take weeks and am hoping an alternative solution can be found. Oppo didn't ask for any diagnostic steps. I've not found anyone else with the same issue though.


----------



## Conext

chris matchett said:


> Has anyone had issues with the rapid charge feature? When using the supplied VOCC cable and charger this is taking several hours to charge and the lights blinking slowly, not rapidly. I suspect the battery life isn't quite right as it's getting maybe 6 hours tops playing as a DAC from a lightning iPod with high gain and bass boost turned on. The iPod is losing power quite fast when not in use too (with airplane mode turned on and no apps running except Music). Both, by the way, were bought at the end of February so still fairly new.
> 
> EU Oppo tech support suggested the battery is faulty and have referred me to the retailer. I'm ready to send it back for repair/replacement. However that process will take weeks and am hoping an alternative solution can be found. Oppo didn't ask for any diagnostic steps. I've not found anyone else with the same issue though.


 
 I ran into a similar oddity. Admittedly, I didn't spend too much time analyzing what the exact issue was.
  
 In any event, after a few charge/discharge cycles, it seemed to me that the VOCC charger wasn't charging the HA-2. Or if it was, it was doing so very slowly—never switching to it's rapid blinking mode.
  
 Personally, I hate carrying more stuff than I need. So I just tossed the VOCC charger back in the box and switched to a 5v 2A USB charger that I carry with me at all times for charging things like my phone and tablet. The HA-2 charges up just fine—albeit, much slower than with the fancy-pants VOCC charger.
  
 So, I'd suggest using a third party charger as a test. Basically, anything that allows you to plug in a USB cable and provides 5V. You don't need to worry about the amps too much. Although, if it's a really low value, it'll take a really long time to charge. I'd suggest trying an iPhone or other Android phone charger if you have one. That should work just fine.


----------



## Chris Matchett

Thanks for the reply. 
  
 It does charge using the official charger, albeit slowly. I'm more concerned about the battery life, on both the amp itself and also on my iPod touch. I read that 13 hours for analog and 7 hours for digital. Are you still getting that?


----------



## BogdanUK

Hi, i haven't followed this discussion thread from the beginning but i will ask anyway if anyone made a comparison of Oppo HA-2 with the FiiO 18 Kunlun. I am asking this because i have heard both are kind of the same in terms of build, features and sound quality but the Oppo doesn't really justify the high price so the FiiO 18 Kunlun might be a better choice. Thank you


----------



## Conext

chris matchett said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It does charge using the official charger, albeit slowly. I'm more concerned about the battery life, on both the amp itself and also on my iPod touch. I read that 13 hours for analog and 7 hours for digital. Are you still getting that?


 
 As far as I can tell, yes. Although, I tend to just use it an hour here and an hour there with a week in between uses. What I can say for certain is that the battery is definitely holding onto its charge while it's off.


----------



## prez

Hey all,
  
 I've got a question that I haven't seen an answer to in this HA-2 thread (yes, I searched).   I have one of the newer AQ Dragonfly Red DACs, and I just bought a pair of PM-3 headphones.  They seem to benefit (things tighten up a bit, bass is better, treble also seems more articulate) from the Dragonfly Red over just a direct iPhone connection.  I am wondering if the HA-2 would improve the experience even more, or if the upgrade is negligible?   All I can find are comparison's to the Dragonfly 1.2, which is a different architecture from the new models.
  
 Any info is appreciated.
  
 Thanks,
 Shannon


----------



## oldmate

bogdanuk said:


> Hi, i haven't followed this discussion thread from the beginning but i will ask anyway if anyone made a comparison of Oppo HA-2 with the FiiO 18 Kunlun. I am asking this because i have heard both are kind of the same in terms of build, features and sound quality but the Oppo doesn't really justify the high price so the FiiO 18 Kunlun might be a better choice. Thank you


 
 Well my friend if that were true I would be the proud owner of the E18 instead of my oppo HA-2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/04/the-ha-2-dac-by-oppo/2/


----------



## x_lk

Has anyone tried pairing ha-2 with an Android phone dedicated for music playing purpose? Low end phones are dirt cheap nowadays. I am wondering how the battery life would be like with cellular network disabled. Is it still worth investing a compatible DMP, such as Sony A10 or A20 series, just for the smaller size and longer battery life? Ha-2 does not get any smaller anyways.


----------



## miketlse

x_lk said:


> Has anyone tried pairing ha-2 with an Android phone dedicated for music playing purpose? Low end phones are dirt cheap nowadays. I am wondering how the battery life would be like with cellular network disabled. Is it still worth investing a compatible DMP, such as Sony A10 or A20 series, just for the smaller size and longer battery life? Ha-2 does not get any smaller anyways.


 
  
 Just use your existing phone, and select aircraft mode, to switch off all the network signals.
  
 I think the biggest issue is finding a cheap android phone, which allows you to add large SD cards - some DAPS allow you to add 2 * 200 Gb SD cards, and you have a mobile music server. If an android phone only allows you to add one 32 Gb SD card, then it is not really worth bothering.
  
 I have started keeping an eye open for cheap tablets (say 7 or 8 inches and £100/150), that would allow the use of two SD card slots. The screen resolution does not need to be HD, just good enough to run the music player app.


----------



## x_lk

miketlse said:


> Just use your existing phone, and select aircraft mode, to switch off all the network signals.
> 
> I think the biggest issue is finding a cheap android phone, which allows you to add large SD cards - some DAPS allow you to add 2 * 200 Gb SD cards, and you have a mobile music server. If an android phone only allows you to add one 32 Gb SD card, then it is not really worth bothering.
> 
> I have started keeping an eye open for cheap tablets (say 7 or 8 inches and £100/150), that would allow the use of two SD card slots. The screen resolution does not need to be HD, just good enough to run the music player app.


 
 I use my phone quite heavily and one charge barely lasts a day. This is why I don't want to put extra burden to existing phone. There aren't many reasonably priced DAPs compatible with ha-2. Actually Sony is the only brand I know of, which supports one micro-SD up to 64GB. I think an Android phone supporting both OTG and 64GB card can be had for $50-$100 depending on how cheap you want to go. Maybe I should just buy one and try out. By the way, I consider non-HD screen a plus - it would contribute to longer battery life.


----------



## x_lk

chris matchett said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It does charge using the official charger, albeit slowly. I'm more concerned about the battery life, on both the amp itself and also on my iPod touch. I read that 13 hours for analog and 7 hours for digital. Are you still getting that?


 
 Do you also use the 'official' OPPO USB cable? I believe VOOC only works with the supplied cable. It's a special cable with 7 pins.


----------



## Chris Matchett

I am (or was using) only the supplied equipment so yes I was using that cable. I say "was" because today I shipped it back to Hi-Fix for repair or replacement.
 Of note, my iPod touch's battery life is suddenly fantastic since disconnecting it from the Oppo


----------



## oldmate

I love the HA-2 - I seriously hate the woeful battery life. It discharges whilst turned off and I'm getting about 5 hours connected to my galaxy S3. My trusty old Ibasso D6 leaves the HA-2 in it's wake with regard to battery life. The trend of low mAh non user replaceable batteries in amps/dacs/daps should be of concern. IMHO.
  
 On a positive note the synergy with the Aurisonics Harmony is very good.


----------



## timechaser

I have a dilemma or two regarding the HA2.
  
 Firstly - am using it with my Galaxy S7 and Oppo PM3. When I plug my headphones directly into the phone, versus the HA2 (and this could be because my ears are not used to differentiating good from bad), I notice a differential but mainly in terms of the sound amplification. I don't see much difference in soundstage, clarity etc. Has anyone else noticed this? This is true both with using Poweramp as well as the Onkyo HF Player. I am in Singapore, so have the international edition of the Galaxy.
  
 The second confusion/dilemma is with the Onkyo player itself. There are 20,000 modes which I don't have a clue about, so any guidance massively helpful.
  
 1. "Enables Volume control in the background." - thoroughly confused with this. 
 2. Upsampling mode - On or Off?
 3. DoP Pause Operation - stop output or output DSD Zero?
 4. Output DSD 2/6 MHz via DoP - activate or not?
 5. Real time DSD Conversion - which mode to use?
  
 Edit here: Someone taught me how to search using google! I found a lot of answers on this thread itself, but if someone can tell me (more for knowledge than anything else) as to what all this means (or point me to some resource) I will be ever grateful.
  
 Whenever I am listening to music and I get a message or a call, there is this horrible sound emitted from the phone speakers - basically a noise overlay on the ringtones. Is there a way to handle this?
  
 Is there anything easier to use which works well with the HA2 than this (specifically on Android and/or Galaxy S7?). I have already paid for the Onkyo unlocking, but don't mind shelling out another 5-7$ for USB Audio Player Pro (as an alternative which pops up when digging on the net) if that is going to be better!
  
 Lastly - whenever I have used (and again, with limited experience) iOS devices with something sucking the digital signal out to feed into an external DAC, the volume control on the iDevice has been disabled. This doesn't happen with the HA2 with the Onkyo or Poweramp. Does this indicate an issue or am I reading too much into this?
  
 Edit: Addition. Even on full volume out from my phone - I need to use a fairly high volume level on the HA2. Is it just me or... 
  
 Any help/guidance will be much appreciated. This is my first time using an external DAC so trying to learn the ropes.
  
 P.S. I did try to trawl through the hundreds of pages on this thread and see if I could find answers, but was unable to - so if these questions have been raised and replied to earlier, please do pardon my ignorance.
  
 Thank you all!


----------



## miketlse

timechaser said:


> I have a dilemma or two regarding the HA2.
> 
> Firstly - am using it with my Galaxy S7 and Oppo PM3. When I plug my headphones directly into the phone, versus the HA2 (and this could be because my ears are not used to differentiating good from bad), I notice a differential but mainly in terms of the sound amplification. I don't see much difference in soundstage, clarity etc. Has anyone else noticed this? This is true both with using Poweramp as well as the Onkyo HF Player. I am in Singapore, so have the international edition of the Galaxy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have tried to answer some of your questions in red, but I don't use Onkyo so am not an expert on it.


----------



## spw1880

Hi all ha2 users.
Anyone ever exleriemce jitter issues with ha2. Where it suddenlysignal from iphone shuts off..have to turn the ha2 off and back on..its halpening more and more often on my unit even when using as a dac line out. Tried swapling lightning to usb cable and still no cure. Is my unit faulty maybe orbdoes anybody have a explaination or solution.
Thanks all


----------



## zilch0md

spw1880 said:


> Hi all ha2 users.
> Anyone ever exleriemce jitter issues with ha2. Where it suddenlysignal from iphone shuts off..have to turn the ha2 off and back on..its halpening more and more often on my unit even when using as a dac line out. Tried swapling lightning to usb cable and still no cure. Is my unit faulty maybe orbdoes anybody have a explaination or solution.
> Thanks all


 
  
 This is a shot in the dark, but do you have the iOS device volume turned all the way up (a good thing, as it gives you maximum bit depth)?  (I would actually be surprised if turning the iOS volume all the way up fixes the problem, but it might be relevant.)


----------



## miketlse

zilch0md said:


> This is a shot in the dark, but do you have the iOS device volume turned all the way up (a good thing, as it gives you maximum bit depth)?  (I would actually be surprised if turning the iOS volume all the way up fixes the problem, but it might be relevant.)


 
  
 I seem to remember someone having a similar problem on one of the threads (probably this thread or one of the chord dac threads), and i think the cause is that the communication handshake between the iphone and the oppo becomes broken, so the oppo has to be switched on again in order to re-establish the handshake. I can't remember the root cause for the handshake being broken in the first place, but I think the OP could find the answer if they search the threads that I suggest.


----------



## anticute

Haven't read through the whole thread (it's pretty big..), so I apologize if this has been asked or answered before:
  
 I use Spotify on Extreme quality (320kbps) a lot on my commute. The problem right now is that the gear I have (Topping NX1 through a Zuperdac, the NX1 is the main problem) is pretty sensitive to RFI. Basically, when the 4G starts buffering music or album pictures, I can hear it, either as a crackling noise or, in the case of higher frequency networks, as almost a white noise sound.
  
 Working in the telecommunications field, it's pretty interesting to be able to use a badly shielded amp to actually hear an audible difference between different radio technologies and radio network frequencies, but not exactly something desireable while listening to music.
  
 Anyway, basic question - is anyone using this with an iPhone 6, while regularly streaming music over cellular networks, and in that case, have you experienced RFI?


----------



## dennistdk

anticute said:


> Anyway, basic question - is anyone using this with an iPhone 6, while regularly streaming music over cellular networks, and in that case, have you experienced RFI?


 
  
 Using the HA-2 with my iPhone 6 (and earlier iPhone 5S). Streaming using Tidal (~flac) all the time (and sometimes Spotify) - never heard any mobile/network noise. It's dead quiet.


----------



## anticute

dennistdk said:


> Using the HA-2 with my iPhone 6 (and earlier iPhone 5S). Streaming using Tidal (~flac) all the time (and sometimes Spotify) - never heard any mobile/network noise. It's dead quiet.


 

 That's brilliant to hear. This might just what I've been looking for. A bit on the expensive side, but it should be future compatible, good sound, nice design.. 
  
 Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jimmy101

I posted on RFI and it's very irritating. If I want to really sit down and listen I have to go to airplane mode which is not compatible with my lifestyle. i.e. kids and business. The shielding on this thing is non existent.


----------



## miketlse

jimmy101 said:


> I posted on RFI and it's very irritating. If I want to really sit down and listen I have to go to airplane mode which is not compatible with my lifestyle. i.e. kids and business. The shielding on this thing is non existent.


 
  
 The internal electronics are inside a machined aluminium case - it is impossible to shield them better.
 The RFI is entering either through the usb cable, or the headphone leads.


----------



## spw1880

Oppo ha2 isnt perfect...i notice my signal cutting out issue happens more frequently when the battery indicator is below half. Thee oppo dealer will help me claim warranty..rfi and hiss is happens from time to time...but airplane mode def helps there..im getting a custom shielded lightning connector made..see how i go from there


----------



## anticute

spw1880 said:


> Oppo ha2 isnt perfect...i notice my signal cutting out issue happens more frequently when the battery indicator is below half. Thee oppo dealer will help me claim warranty..rfi and hiss is happens from time to time...but airplane mode def helps there..im getting a custom shielded lightning connector made..see how i go from there


 

 I have mine on the way, and I am really sensitive to RFI, especially since airplane mode isn't an alternative for me. Please keep us updated. Where will you get the lightning cable from?


----------



## Phenic

No issues with RFI, EMI or hiss on my HA2 with my iphone5s or the wife's iphone6 plus. 
  
 To the users complaining of RFI, try changing the source cable. It might not be shielded properly.


----------



## Jimmy101

miketlse said:


> The internal electronics are inside a machined aluminium case - it is impossible to shield them better.
> The RFI is entering either through the usb cable, or the headphone leads.




Thnx for the tip. I will try that


----------



## anticute

Might be a stupid question, but if it's entering through the headphone leads - are there shielded MMCX cables to be had?


----------



## miketlse

anticute said:


> Might be a stupid question, but if it's entering through the headphone leads - are there shielded MMCX cables to be had?


 
  
 I don't remember seeing any, but I would expect that they exist. The downside is that the shielding would make the cables thicker, stiffer and heavier, which would be a NOGO for some headphone buyers, so I presume that might explain why such cables may be rare.


----------



## anticute

miketlse said:


> I don't remember seeing any, but I would expect that they exist. The downside is that the shielding would make the cables thicker, stiffer and heavier, which would be a NOGO for some headphone buyers, so I presume that might explain why such cables may be rare.


 

 Yeah, exactly what I was thinking.. And I suspect RFI would be most prominent for people who use it on the go, which might make a thick cable unsuitable.. Oh well, I guess I'll see when it arrives, can't be as bad as my NX1 at least..
  
 Edit: then again, it ought to be enough to shield the part closest to the HA-2 (and thus closest to the phone, if you stack them). Might be able to DIY something..
  
 Another question: does anyone have a nice sleek solution to attach the HA-2 to an iPhone 6? Rubber straps, sure, but they don't go well with a touch screen.


----------



## miketlse

anticute said:


> Yeah, exactly what I was thinking.. And I suspect RFI would be most prominent for people who use it on the go, which might make a thick cable unsuitable.. Oh well, I guess I'll see when it arrives, can't be as bad as my NX1 at least..
> 
> Edit: then again, it ought to be enough to shield the part closest to the HA-2 (and thus closest to the phone, if you stack them). Might be able to DIY something..
> 
> Another question: does anyone have a nice sleek solution to attach the HA-2 to an iPhone 6? Rubber straps, sure, but they don't go well with a touch screen.


 
  
 There is discussion today about RFI on the Chord Mojo thead http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20625#post_12755207


----------



## spw1880

So far from labkable price at 138usd...very pricey..i was adviced by frank at toxic to stay away from diy as quality is low and expect well made lightning shielded to be pricey. Still on the fence to buy or not due to price. Just remembering my car audio hobby days, when used clarion hxd1 fully shieded with copper chassis and circuit board all lines opti isolated there was no rfi..evem when my phone nearby...but it happened with lesser headunits..has to do with the way its build definitely. Its the same with amplifiers in home audio or car audio.
But ha2 is good value..and being so close to our phones i cant comment as much


----------



## spw1880

Made a mistake on price...its 160usd rrp.it is for helix rectangular oc copper not silver..14cm. Lightning to usb cable..pricey but it is highly spec'd.


----------



## spw1880

miketlse said:


> The internal electronics are inside a machined aluminium case - it is impossible to shield them better.
> The RFI is entering either through the usb cable, or the headphone leads.



This could very well be the case..i agree with you that a fulled closed aluminium case is enough to shield thats why iphones and yhe like with aluminium chassis need plastic lines for signal to get out..it is most likely through cables..i choose to try a shielded high quality cables option first (all short signal and data cables shielded)and see how we go. If it still happens i may try have a custom made case for oppo..this a hobby afterall more than happy to tinker a bit.


----------



## TimeLord

anticute said:


> Another question: does anyone have a nice sleek solution to attach the HA-2 to an iPhone 6? Rubber straps, sure, but they don't go well with a touch screen.




I use double-sided tape. Coincidentally someone else asked a similar question on the SE846 thread and I posted a longer response there including info on connectors and players. Here's the link to that:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/675219/shure-se846-impressions-thread/15735#post_12757191


----------



## miketlse

anticute said:


> Yeah, exactly what I was thinking.. And I suspect RFI would be most prominent for people who use it on the go, which might make a thick cable unsuitable.. Oh well, I guess I'll see when it arrives, can't be as bad as my NX1 at least..
> 
> Edit: then again, it ought to be enough to shield the part closest to the HA-2 (and thus closest to the phone, if you stack them). Might be able to DIY something.. Remember that your phone will be trying to signal to the nearest radio mast, which could be 1 or 2 km away, so the radio signal strength will be much the same all along the cable.
> 
> Another question: does anyone have a nice sleek solution to attach the HA-2 to an iPhone 6? Rubber straps, sure, but they don't go well with a touch screen.


 
  
 Some earlier posts that may interest you:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/3480#post_12695477
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/3480#post_12695595


----------



## dennistdk

anticute said:


> Another question: does anyone have a nice sleek solution to attach the HA-2 to an iPhone 6? Rubber straps, sure, but they don't go well with a touch screen.


 
  
 I use velcro tape. Works really well. Take less than a second to attach/detach and so much easier than the rubber straps.
 Also added a small strip of velcro tape to my dashboard to hold my phone while driving. 
  
 And it can be removed from the HA-2 without leaving marks.


----------



## anticute

Just received mine. FWIW, no RFI yet. Will try it more during my commute home, when my phone will be changing network technologies and frequencies quite a few times.


----------



## anticute

Update: managed to recreate the RFI issue, although I basically have to have the music off to hear it. I'm suspecting that it enters through the headphone jack/cable. Reason for this is because this is the part closest to the antennae (on an iPhone 6), and also because if I move the amp 5 cm down, it basically stops. If it was the amp itself that had an RFI issue, the issue ought to remain the same even when moved.
  
 Now I just have to find a way to shield the headphone jack from the wireless signal. 
  
 Edit: it sounds pretty darn brilliant, by the way....


----------



## rickydenim

Sorry if it's been discussed already but I am pretty excited to pick up the new Samsung Note 7 in a few weeks and now they have switched to the USB Type C connector - is there a cable to replace the micro USB cable for the HA-2? I can't live without this thing!


----------



## zeroibis

rickydenim said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed already but I am pretty excited to pick up the new Samsung Note 7 in a few weeks and now they have switched to the USB Type C connector - is there a cable to replace the micro USB cable for the HA-2? I can't live without this thing!


 
 There is but it is hard to find short ones: https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-USB-C-Braided-Jacket/dp/B00UUBRX0Y?ie=UTF8&gclid=CjwKEAjwz4u9BRCbioK3stnBznESJADA75xbRGGw1rwnCWNhcspBKiXtM-CjZLO4QxN2bwMWa8kwdBoC_cPw_wcB&redirect=true
 Then there is adapters: https://www.amazon.com/TechMatte-Connector-Resistor-Approved-Standard/dp/B0151RKYBG
  
 If you can nit find short cables you might need to cut a longer one down to size and try to splice the wires back together. The other issue is do you still need an OTG type cable for USB-C.


----------



## zeroibis

Has anyone used this amp on a Moto X Pure with Neutron Pro?


----------



## kimtaewan92

rickydenim said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed already but I am pretty excited to pick up the new Samsung Note 7 in a few weeks and now they have switched to the USB Type C connector - is there a cable to replace the micro USB cable for the HA-2? I can't live without this thing!


 
 You can find one easily on eBay or Aliexpress


----------



## kinetic758

I'm ready to pull the trigger on this guy. I *think* I should be fine with my Galaxy S6 connected via OTG but just wanted to make sure. And will I still be able to play Spotify offline music using the Oppo DAC?


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on this guy. I *think* I should be fine with my Galaxy S6 connected via OTG but just wanted to make sure. And will I still be able to play Spotify offline music using the Oppo DAC?


 
  
 The oppo just receives the stream of digital data from your phone, and then converts it to analogue. The oppo does not need to know where the digital data came from.
  
 the question that you need to ask is, can your phone send spotify offline music to your oppo?
 i think that one of the streaming services (maybe tidal?) encrypts the offline music, so that it is useless to copy/pirate it, and if that is the case with spotify, then the oppo will just receive the encrypted music (ie just white noise). It is the app on the phone that has to decrypt the music, then send the resulting data stream to the oppo.
  
 this type of question has cropped up before (either on this thread, or the chord mojo thread), and it could have been in relation to tidal. However the principle applies to both the oppo and the mojo.
  
 try searching those threads with the keyword 'encrypted'.


----------



## rickydenim

zeroibis said:


> There is but it is hard to find short ones: https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-USB-C-Braided-Jacket/dp/B00UUBRX0Y?ie=UTF8&gclid=CjwKEAjwz4u9BRCbioK3stnBznESJADA75xbRGGw1rwnCWNhcspBKiXtM-CjZLO4QxN2bwMWa8kwdBoC_cPw_wcB&redirect=true
> Then there is adapters: https://www.amazon.com/TechMatte-Connector-Resistor-Approved-Standard/dp/B0151RKYBG
> 
> If you can nit find short cables you might need to cut a longer one down to size and try to splice the wires back together. The other issue is do you still need an OTG type cable for USB-C.


 

 Cheers! Might try the braided cable or this one I just found also - just worried they'll suck all the juice from the phone since it's not a proper OTG?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0119MWJL0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ
  
 Some reviews said this worked with the HA-2 but work and work properly are 2 different things.


----------



## kimtaewan92

kinetic758 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on this guy. I *think* I should be fine with my Galaxy S6 connected via OTG but just wanted to make sure. And will I still be able to play Spotify offline music using the Oppo DAC?



I have Note 4, and Spotify works flawlessly. However, if you use any kind of USB Audio Player (UAPP, Hibby, Onkyo, etc) and then try to play from Spotify, you need to disconnect and reconnect the cable to play from Spotify. It's because of the player's driver taking over the phone's.


----------



## kinetic758

kimtaewan92 said:


> I have Note 4, and Spotify works flawlessly. However, if you use any kind of USB Audio Player (UAPP, Hibby, Onkyo, etc) and then try to play from Spotify, you need to disconnect and reconnect the cable to play from Spotify. It's because of the player's driver taking over the phone's.




Thanks for this. I've read that Android upsamples before sending to the DAC. Do you hear any negative affects to this? It almost seems like I'm better off getting an iDevice to avoid all these Android issues even though I do prefer the latter ecosystem.


----------



## ImmaLizard

Pretty cool product for iPhone 6/6s users:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/OPPO-HA-2-Headphone-iPhone-6S/dp/B01H2DX5UE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1470584621&sr=8-13&keywords=oppo+ha-2


----------



## Gimpinchair

I'm using mine w/ my Nexus 6. Quite similar to the Moto X.


----------



## wood1030

Interesting indeed. I've never been a fan of obscuring my iPhone screen with rubber bands.


----------



## wood1030

immalizard said:


> Pretty cool product for iPhone 6/6s users:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OPPO-HA-2-Headphone-iPhone-6S/dp/B01H2DX5UE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1470584621&sr=8-13&keywords=oppo+ha-2


 

 Interesting indeed. I've never been a fan of obscuring my iPhone screen with rubber bands.


----------



## wood1030

sorry for double post


----------



## kimtaewan92

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks for this. I've read that Android upsamples before sending to the DAC. Do you hear any negative affects to this? It almost seems like I'm better off getting an iDevice to avoid all these Android issues even though I do prefer the latter ecosystem.


 You're welcome. Nope, Android devices don't upsample before sending to the DAC when you use dedicated player apps. If your question was regarding Spotify, I'm not completely sure if it does or not. But I don't listen to Spotify that much using HA-2, so I can't really say... I'll listen more and let you know.


----------



## kinetic758

kimtaewan92 said:


> You're welcome. Nope, Android devices don't upsample before sending to the DAC when you use dedicated player apps. If your question was regarding Spotify, I'm not completely sure if it does or not. But I don't listen to Spotify that much using HA-2, so I can't really say... I'll listen more and let you know.




Great. Thanks again. Any insight regarding Spotify playback would be very helpful to me since that's my main source of music!


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

kimtaewan92 said:


> I have Note 4, and Spotify works flawlessly. However, if you use any kind of USB Audio Player (UAPP, Hibby, Onkyo, etc) and then try to play from Spotify, you need to disconnect and reconnect the cable to play from Spotify. It's because of the player's driver taking over the phone's.


 
 What steps did you take to enable the oppo to work with your phone? I am having significant issues trying to get this to work using the stock cable that the HA2 came with. Trying to get it to work with a Oneplus 3.


----------



## miketlse

cloudtastrophe said:


> What steps did you take to enable the oppo to work with your phone? I am having significant issues trying to get this to work using the stock cable that the HA2 came with. Trying to get it to work with a Oneplus 3.


 
  
 OTG cables are directional, in that one plug has 5 pins connected, and the other plug has 4 pins connected.
 Some people do experience issues because they accidently insert the plug intended for the phone, into the oppo instead.
  
 All they need to do is try reversing the cable, and insert the plug into the phone. If that now works ok, just mark the plug in some way, so that you can connect the cable correctly in future.


----------



## 2xKetabol

cloudtastrophe said:


> What steps did you take to enable the oppo to work with your phone? I am having significant issues trying to get this to work using the stock cable that the HA2 came with. Trying to get it to work with a Oneplus 3.



With the oneplus 3 you need to enable the otg function (in storage&usb->the 3 small dots in the upper right corner). Also if you are using an adapter (for usb type c) that doesn't support otg most likely. Make sure you use a valid otg cable.


----------



## rickydenim

I emailed Oppo last night to see what they would recommend me to do with moving to the Note 7 and USB Type C. They sent me a link to a Belkin cable that is the USB 2.0 - USB Type C (Mixit) and said that it should work.
 Guess I'll give that a go next week!


----------



## rebuk

Hello, 
  
 Just purchased the HA-2 to go along with my MBPr and iPhone 6s + at the office. The question I had was if anyone is using iOS 10 beta with their devices? 
  
 The reason I'm asking is because I'm hearing quite a bit of static/choppiness listening to any song via iTunes Music + music completely stopping/device disconnected. (Still trying the airplane solution that was brought up in previous threads but can't have my iPhone offline for reasons that most can understand) 
  
 Using the HA-2 with my MBPr - I have not had any issues using the cable provided by OPPO both on macOS/Windows. 
  
 I've used both cables (USB>Lighting) provided by OPPO along with the Zeskit Lightning cable that has been showcased throughout this forum with the same outcome.
  
 (Reading 20 or so pages back, it seems others ran into this issue with iOS 9 beta so I might roll back my iPhone just to see if the issue resolves itself?)
  
 On top of that, if my iPhone goes idle 5/7 minutes (stop/pause) the HA-2 goes offline and I have to turn off/on to re-engage connectivity? Is this normal? 
  
 Figured I would leave a comment on the board and see if anyone is running into the same issue as I am. Most likely reach out to OPPO but wanted to cover my bases. Seems like they have a strong customer support team and hope to have this resolved before my trip next week.
  
 It's been a pleasure to read everything that is available on head-fi boards and this being my first DAC/AMP purchase, I'm pretty excited! 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Phenic

rebuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just purchased the HA-2 to go along with my MBPr and iPhone 6s + at the office. The question I had was if anyone is using iOS 10 beta with their devices?
> 
> ...


 
 No issues like the ones you've mentioned. I'm assuming it has to do with the beta version of iOS.


----------



## miketlse

rebuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just purchased the HA-2 to go along with my MBPr and iPhone 6s + at the office. The question I had was if anyone is using iOS 10 beta with their devices?
> 
> ...


 
  
 On the chord Mojo thread, there were reports of problems with the  iOSv9.3 beta http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10170#post_12293581
  
 and now similar issues with the  iOS v10 beta http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20955#post_12775230     
  
 I think the best advice is to flag your issues up on the beta test website, so that the coders can get to work.


----------



## TimeLord

rebuk said:


> On top of that, if my iPhone goes idle 5/7 minutes (stop/pause) the HA-2 goes offline and I have to turn off/on to re-engage connectivity? Is this normal?




The choppiness sounds like beta software issues. 

The connectivity dropping out when the iPhone goes idle is normal behavior. The iPhone is dropping the connection to save the battery power. It's a bit annoying, but I've learned to unplug the cable and quickly reconnect to re-establish the sound without having to turn off then turn on and readjust the volume on the HA-2.


----------



## rebuk

miketlse said:


> On the chord Mojo thread, there were reports of problems with the  iOSv9.3 beta http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10170#post_12293581
> 
> and now similar issues with the  iOS v10 beta http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20955#post_12775230
> 
> I think the best advice is to flag your issues up on the beta test website, so that the coders can get to work.


 

 Thanks for posting this. I'm having the exact same issues as described by 'xeroian' in regards to his description. Will rollback today and/or I have a iPhone 6s work mobile w/ iOS 9 (latest public release) to try out.


----------



## rebuk

timelord said:


> The choppiness sounds like beta software issues.
> 
> The connectivity dropping out when the iPhone goes idle is normal behavior. The iPhone is dropping the connection to save the battery power. It's a bit annoying, but I've learned to unplug the cable and quickly reconnect to re-establish the sound without having to turn off then turn on and readjust the volume on the HA-2.


 

 Thank you. I'll have to follow the same workflow and/or just turn off the device when I step away from my desk.


----------



## MadAudio

I run my HA-2 from a Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2" tablet.  (And very occassionally from an Oppo R7s phone).  Pair with either my Oppo PM-3 headphones, or use the HA-2 line out to the aux line in in my car.  Software is the full UAPP app.
  
 For first few months I frequently needed to top up the battery in the HA-2 after say 2-3 hrs or more of use.  The battery indicator on the HA-2 would go down to about 3 or 2 green lights.  Seemed fair enough.
  
 But in the last few months of use, even extreme use, (3-5 hrs non-stop) the HA-2 indicator lights continues to show a full charge.  Pressing the Indicator button confirms 4 green led lights on, for a full charge.
  
 It keeps working, suggesting it is not low on power, but have not used the charger for weeks!!!  I mean, it is great, but does not seem right.  The tablet certainly loses it's charge after a 2-5 hr session!!
  
 Another issue (and here I suspect the player app or my tablet) is lately the music occassionally seems to get stuck on the same 4-5 bars, as if I was playing a vinyl and the needle got stuck in the groove!!  Sometimes it comes good by itself, sometimes I have to force the player ahead of the current playing point.
  
 Ideas?  Comments??
  
 Extra bit of info:  most of the time I access my music via wifi from a hard drive connected to my router, or from a 64Gb micro sd card in the tablet, but occassionally I connect my tablet to a (un-powered) usb hub, and connect a portable HD and the HA-2 to the usb hub.  With this scenario, the tablet really does lose a lot of its charge (as would be expected) but the HA-2 just goes on and on.  Have not had to charge for weeks!!


----------



## TimeLord

MadAudio Are you sure you are not charging the HA-2 from the tablet? That would explain the power drain on he tablet and the seemingly infinite battery life of the HA-2. 

Or it could be magic and you can probably sell that HA-2 back to Oppo for a 7 figure sum. I'm certain they'd be interested in an amp that doesn't require charging...


----------



## MadAudio

I wondered the same myelf.  But I thought that with android tablets, the usb connection could be used either as an on-the-go connection, or as a charging connection, but could not perform both functions at the same time.  And as I said in my earlier post, the HA-2 always showed a charge loss during my first few months of use.  Hence my worry that perhaps the HA-2 was not correctly displaying its charge level when the charge level button was pushed.
  
 One thought has just occurred to me:  initially I only used the Oppo-supplied short micro-usb cable to connect tablet to HA-2.  More recently I bought a full USB 3 to Micro-USB cable.  My Note Pro tablet's usb port is a two-plugs-in-one USB 3 connection.  Maybe as you say, this type of connection can allow a charge out while also acting as an on-the-go connection.  I have also just realised that my thinking was perhaps a little confused when voicing the belief, in my first para above, that the usb port can only function as either OTG or charge, because that is true for an in-going charge to the tablet, but not necessarily true for an out-going charge.  In fact that is how usb devices that are not self-powered get their charge, from the host device.  (I now nominate myself as GOOSE thinker!!).  Maybe the fuller usb 3 connector I am using allows a higher charge into the HA-2, allowing it to more or less stay fully charged??
  
 I am not a techo, so this whole change in behaviour on the part of the HA-2 pretty much staying fully charged has me confused.  I might revert to the original micro-usb to micro-usb otg cable and see what happens.
  
 Anyone have any thoughts on my second problem, the getting-stuck-in-the-groove syndrome of suddenly repeating a few bars over and over??


----------



## rickydenim

madaudio said:


> I wondered the same myelf.  But I thought that with android tablets, the usb connection could be used either as an on-the-go connection, or as a charging connection, but could not perform both functions at the same time.  And as I said in my earlier post, the HA-2 always showed a charge loss during my first few months of use.  Hence my worry that perhaps the HA-2 was not correctly displaying its charge level when the charge level button was pushed.
> 
> One thought has just occurred to me:  initially I only used the Oppo-supplied short micro-usb cable to connect tablet to HA-2.  More recently I bought a full USB 3 to Micro-USB cable.  My Note Pro tablet's usb port is a two-plugs-in-one USB 3 connection.  Maybe as you say, this type of connection can allow a charge out while also acting as an on-the-go connection.  I have also just realised that my thinking was perhaps a little confused when voicing the belief, in my first para above, that the usb port can only function as either OTG or charge, because that is true for an in-going charge to the tablet, but not necessarily true for an out-going charge.  In fact that is how usb devices that are not self-powered get their charge, from the host device.  (I now nominate myself as GOOSE thinker!!).  Maybe the fuller usb 3 connector I am using allows a higher charge into the HA-2, allowing it to more or less stay fully charged??
> 
> ...


 

 I just picked up my new Note 7 and was hoping I could get my HA-2 to work with it. I tried using my micro USB - micro USB with the attached micro USB - USB C connector however it doesn't work at all.
 I then tried my standard charging cable, USB A to microUSB and put the micro-USB in the Oppo and put the USB C adapater on the USB end, this worked however it now charges the Oppo from the phone! So yep, can confirm your current method is powering your Oppo.
  
 I am wondering if I try a USB A connector to USB C and use the 'A' port from the Oppo if this will have the same effect?


----------



## spw1880

anticute said:


> Update: managed to recreate the RFI issue, although I basically have to have the music off to hear it. I'm suspecting that it enters through the headphone jack/cable. Reason for this is because this is the part closest to the antennae (on an iPhone 6), and also because if I move the amp 5 cm down, it basically stops. If it was the amp itself that had an RFI issue, the issue ought to remain the same even when moved.
> 
> Now I just have to find a way to shield the headphone jack from the wireless signal.
> 
> Edit: it sounds pretty darn brilliant, by the way....


 i think thats is a very good analysis. Ihave just bought shielded lightning cable just to be sure. I have also preordered a furutech 3.5mm jack with stainless housing and also some dieelectric clothe material but havent arrived. I was thinking to re terminate then to wrap it up with the dielectric and secure the the whole jack with shrink tube.

Hopefully all works out. Can be very annoying that rfi


----------



## miketlse

spw1880 said:


> i think thats is a very good analysis. Ihave just bought shielded lightning cable just to be sure. I have also preordered a furutech 3.5mm jack with stainless housing and also some dieelectric clothe material but havent arrived. I was thinking to re terminate then to wrap it up with the dielectric and secure the the whole jack with shrink tube.
> 
> Hopefully all works out. Can be very annoying that rfi


 
  
 I had a similar discussion a few weeks ago with someone on the Mojo thread, and we too narrowed the root cause down to his headphone cable acting as an aerial for RFI. He started to look for shielded hp cables, but found none, so was considering making his own DIY cable. I have heard nothing more from him about the DIY cable.


----------



## anticute

miketlse said:


> I had a similar discussion a few weeks ago with someone on the Mojo thread, and we too narrowed the root cause down to his headphone cable acting as an aerial for RFI. He started to look for shielded hp cables, but found none, so was considering making his own DIY cable. I have heard nothing more from him about the DIY cable.


 

 Not a super expert on RFI, but would it help if you shielded it and then managed to ground it to the amp chassis? I'm thinking some kind of metal brush that would just touch the chassis when headphone is plugged in or something..


----------



## MadAudio

Quote:  Rickydenim 





> I tried using my micro USB - micro USB with the attached micro USB - USB C connector however it doesn't work at all.


 
 I have no savvy with the newer Samsung Notes, nor the USB C connector, but one thing I do know:  whatever cable/connector that you plug directly into the android device, it must be an OTG (on-the-go) connector.  What you connect after that does not matter - but the direct plug-in must be OTG, regardless of whether you want to connect a USB flash drive, hard drive, DAC, usb hub, whatever.
  
 If that first direct connector is not OTG, no attached devices will work through the USB port.  This may be why your first connection method did not work.
  
 Also, I am not sure about other apps, but the UAPP app will not respond if you activate it before plugging in the DAC, AND turning the DAC on.  (On my system, once all the physical connections are made, and I turn on the HA-2, the UAPP app starts automatically.


----------



## rickydenim

madaudio said:


> I have no savvy with the newer Samsung Notes, nor the USB C connector, but one thing I do know:  whatever cable/connector that you plug directly into the android device, it must be an OTG (on-the-go) connector.  What you connect after that does not matter - but the direct plug-in must be OTG, regardless of whether you want to connect a USB flash drive, hard drive, DAC, usb hub, whatever.
> 
> If that first direct connector is not OTG, no attached devices will work through the USB port.  This may be why your first connection method did not work.
> 
> Also, I am not sure about other apps, but the UAPP app will not respond if you activate it before plugging in the DAC, AND turning the DAC on.  (On my system, once all the physical connections are made, and I turn on the HA-2, the UAPP app starts automatically.


 

 I just went an purchased an Amicroe OTG cable adapter - Micro USB to USB. I tried the Micro USB end with my Micro USB - USB C adapter and then my cable to the Oppo but nothing. Tried it the other way around and also nothing. 3rd cable I've had refunded this weekend haha.
 The search continues!


----------



## MadAudio

rickydenim said:


> I just went an purchased an Amicroe OTG cable adapter - Micro USB to USB. I tried the Micro USB end with my Micro USB - USB C adapter and then my cable to the Oppo but nothing. Tried it the other way around and also nothing. 3rd cable I've had refunded this weekend haha.
> The search continues!


 

 Ricky - it is not clear what is plugged directly into your Note 7:  was it the new OTG cable, or was this "Micro USB-USB C" adapter plugged into your Note, and then you plugged the new cable into the this "adapter"?
  
  
 If the last, that will not work unless this "Micro USB-USB C" is OTG.  It sounds like what you need to ensure is that you have an OTG-certified USB C cable to plug into your Note, and then anything else plugged onto the other end of this OTG USB C cable.  I suspect this adapter you have is not OTG.


----------



## m st k

any chance the oppo + iphone 6 can drive a 50 ohm low sensitivity iem like the pinnacle p1?


----------



## djmakemynight

m st k said:


> any chance the oppo + iphone 6 can drive a 50 ohm low sensitivity iem like the pinnacle p1?




HA-2 cam drive a 300 ohm HD800s so there shouldn't be any problem


----------



## m st k

djmakemynight said:


> HA-2 cam drive a 300 ohm HD800s so there shouldn't be any problem


 I sure hope so, these p1's are supposed to require quite a bit of power. How can I tell if they have more power than the ak jr?

Cheers,


----------



## spw1880

Just a small update...this is just going by using a thicker 20awg lightning cable with better shielding did yield some noticecable improvement. Overall resolution increased resulting in better sq. No noticable rfi so far. I can Highly recommend better quality lightning or data cables to extract more from the ha2.

Cheers


----------



## anticute

spw1880 said:


> Just a small update...this is just going by using a thicker 20awg lightning cable with better shielding did yield some noticecable improvement. Overall resolution increased resulting in better sq. No noticable rfi so far. I can Highly recommend better quality lightning or data cables to extract more from the ha2.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Nice! Where did you get it, and how much did it cost?


----------



## docpenguin

Has anyone had a chance to compare the HA-2 to the Dragonfly Red? I'm looking to upgrade from my FiiO E17k and these two are the front runners. I searched and didn't find much in this or the DFR thread.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## spw1880

anticute said:


> Nice! Where did you get it, and how much did it cost?



The brand is ego industries. I think its pretty generic. Cost roughly 18usd. Says 20awg and shows some diagrams of shielding at the back of the box. Considering the price i just impulse buy. But turn out to be quite good.


----------



## spw1880

Just throwing





docpenguin said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the HA-2 to the Dragonfly Red? I'm looking to upgrade from my FiiO E17k and these two are the front runners. I searched and didn't find much in this or the DFR thread.
> 
> Thanks! :bigsmile_face:



Just throwing this into the mix. I have the ha2 and vorzuge pure II+. Vorzuge is a excellent amp only. Sound is smoother than ha2. Bass is just as good. But ha2 has better treble resolution and more sparkly. Both do well with multiple genres. The vorzuge is a very quiet amp very black background, more so than the ha2. But ha2 is the more versatile of the two. I regularly use line out in my car with aux cable to great effect.
Cheers


----------



## spw1880

Planning on doing a round of demos with mojo(standalone as well as pair up with vorzuge). Aune b1 and picollo discrete( pair up with ha2 or mojo). So day to day my mood can decide on the pair up...keep it interesting.


----------



## anticute

spw1880 said:


> The brand is ego industries. I think its pretty generic. Cost roughly 18usd. Says 20awg and shows some diagrams of shielding at the back of the box. Considering the price i just impulse buy. But turn out to be quite good.


 

 Very nice, might get it. 30 cm, though? Also, ebay, aliexpress? Do you have a link?


----------



## spw1880

anticute said:


> Very nice, might get it. 30 cm, though? Also, ebay, aliexpress? Do you have a link?



I bought it at apple accessories store at the locaĺ mall..indonesia. But i googled ego industries lightning cable there were quite a few links..maybe you could try one of the sellers online.
Sorry i couldn't be of more help


----------



## anticute

spw1880 said:


> I bought it at apple accessories store at the locaĺ mall..indonesia. But i googled ego industries lightning cable there were quite a few links..maybe you could try one of the sellers online.
> Sorry i couldn't be of more help


 

 No problem, just the feedback and the find is appreciated 
  
 I'll try to look around a bit when I get home from work!


----------



## Voss

I recently bought an Oppo HA-2. Upon testing it, I noticed that TRRS plugs used by earphones/headphones cables with in-line microphone are not working properly when connected to the line-out. I did further stereo test using the audio files here: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php
  
 Here is my setup for the test:
 Macbook Pro > HA-2 > Line-out > any earphones/headphones with in-line microphone
  
 When I played the "Left" and "Right" audio files, the sound is coming out from both sides of the earphones. When the "Center" audio file is played, the result is a muffled inaudible sound. The same muffled sound is heard when I played any music.
  
 I tried to change the cable of my headphone and used the one without an in-line microphone (TRS plug). The result is perfect. It passed the stereo test and did not exhibit the muffled sound when the "Center" was played.
  
 Could anyone verify if the line-out port is not designed to work with earphones/headphones with in-line microphone. Is this the expected result when connecting a TRRS plug in the line-out?
  
 I am just wondering because I did the same test on the “headphone out” of HA-2 and I did not experience any issue. Earphones/Headphones with and without in-line microphone are working properly.
  

 Thanks.


----------



## Yobster69

voss said:


> I recently bought an Oppo HA-2. Upon testing it, I noticed that TRRS plugs used by earphones/headphones cables with in-line microphone are not working properly when connected to the line-out. I did further stereo test using the audio files here: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php
> 
> Here is my setup for the test:
> 
> ...


Hi Voss. The line out on the HA-2 is not really meant for headphone use at all, and although it does work it only gives a fixed signal. The line out is really for use with external amplifiers where you would only use a TRS plug. 
Use the headphone out, though you will not able to operate your phone/source with the inline controls, the HA-2 does not have a digital pass thorough for instructions going the other way. Sorry if you already knew this but just thought I'd mention....


----------



## Voss

yobster69 said:


> Hi Voss. The line out on the HA-2 is not really meant for headphone use at all, and although it does work it only gives a fixed signal. The line out is really for use with external amplifiers where you would only use a TRS plug.
> Use the headphone out, though you will not able to operate your phone/source with the inline controls, the HA-2 does not have a digital pass thorough for instructions going the other way. Sorry if you already knew this but just thought I'd mention....


 

 Hi Yobster. Thanks for the reply. The reason why I asked this is because the only way to use my QC15 is to connect it to the Line-Out. I am using the cable with in-line mic by default. When I connected it to the Line-Out, that's when I noticed this issue. It works perfectly in the Headphone Out, though.
  
 I thought "Headphone Out" and "Line-Out" follow the same 3.5mm jack schematics. I was expecting that if a regular earphone works properly in the headphone out, it should also work in the Line-Out. Well, TRS plugs did while TRRS plugs (those I own) didn't. *Note that there are multiple standard for TRRS plugs.*
  
 Here is an excerpt from Oppo's Technical Support regarding this matter:
  


> The headphone output is configured as TRRS = Left/Right/Ground/Ground, so there is no issue if you use a headphone with a TRS plug or a TRRS plug with microphone.
> 
> The Line Out is configured as TRRS = Left/Right/Detect/Ground. It relies on a TRS plug to connect the Detect to Ground in order to operate properly. If you use a headphone with Apple's TRRS plug, it will not work properly because the Detect and Ground are not being bridged properly by the cable.


 
  
 My theory is that cables with inline microphones would not work properly in the Line-Out. However, Oppo's support said that their PM-3's cable is working properly in the Line-Out. I guess they may be following a TRRS standard different from most cables with in-line mic.
  
 Anyhow, I'm enjoying my HA-2. This is my first DAC/Amp by the way.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## dennistdk

voss said:


> Hi Yobster. Thanks for the reply. The reason why I asked this is because the only way to use my QC15 is to connect it to the Line-Out.


 
  
 Why is that? It's supposed to go in the headphone jack...


----------



## Voss

dennistdk said:


> Why is that? It's supposed to go in the headphone jack...


 

 Hi dennis. Here is the reason:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/990#post_11550372


----------



## dennistdk

voss said:


> Hi dennis. Here is the reason:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/990#post_11550372


 

 Ok - sounds strange. I'll try that with some QC15's at work next time (I have some QC25's here that work fine, but never used the Oppo with them as you don't really gain much).
  
 If the problem is that there is too little impedance then you can just buy a trrs impedance add'er like this... or is it because there is too much impedance?


----------



## Voss

dennistdk said:


> If the problem is that there is too little impedance then you can just buy a trrs impedance add'er like this... or is it because there is too much impedance?


 
  
 Hi dennis. I agree with you - it really sounds strange (pun intended). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing this impedance adder but I don't think it would this. It is more likely the TRRS standard being followed by Oppo. Based on their reply to my email, they confirmed that the the sleeve contact in both Headphone Out and Line Out is being used as GND. Based on this website and Wikipedia, Oppo seems to be following the OMTP standard. On the other hand, latest earphones are using the CTIA/AHJ standard thus resulting is "misconnection".
  
 I would greatly appreciate if you would be able to test your HA-2 Line-Out with a non-Oppo TRRS cable.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## dennistdk

voss said:


> Hi dennis. I agree with you - it really sounds strange (pun intended).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah ok - makes sense. The impedance was mentioned in the post, but your explanation sounds much more likely.
 Maybe just get one of these for a quick fix then?
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-AUX-3-5mm-TRRS-Plug-Adapter-CTIA-AHJ-OMTP-Connector-Swap-Converter-Cable-/291596150253


----------



## Voss

dennistdk said:


> Ah ok - makes sense. The impedance was mentioned in the post, but your explanation sounds much more likely.
> Maybe just get one of these for a quick fix then?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-AUX-3-5mm-TRRS-Plug-Adapter-CTIA-AHJ-OMTP-Connector-Swap-Converter-Cable-/291596150253


 
  
 Thank you so much for your suggestions. This would do the trick. But I'll just stick with the included TRS cable when using the QC15. I'm mostly using the Headphone Out anyway. I was just so curious about the differences between the two output ports.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## abm0

madaudio said:


> I am not sure about other apps, but the UAPP app will not respond if you activate it before plugging in the DAC, AND turning the DAC on.


 
 Works for me though, on a CyanogenMod 12.1. I've done A/B testing with UAPP permanently active, by hotplugging/unplugging the DAC and the headphones and it worked fine.


----------



## abm0

rickydenim said:


> I am wondering if I try a USB A connector to USB C and use the 'A' port from the Oppo if this will have the same effect?


 
 No. The Oppo doesn't charge through the large A connector, only through the micro. The A is for supplying charge when you want the Oppo itself to act as a power bank for something else.
   





> I just went an purchased an Amicroe OTG cable adapter - Micro USB to USB. I tried the Micro USB end with my Micro USB - USB C adapter and then my cable to the Oppo but nothing. Tried it the other way around and also nothing. 3rd cable I've had refunded this weekend haha.
> The search continues!


 
 What end of which cable did you connect to what? It's unclear from this description. Also not clear what you're trying to accomplish - if it's charging the Oppo through its large USB A connector, it will never work because the device itself is not built that way. 
  
  
 As far as I can see from my usage so far, the HA-2 will charge through its micro-USB port (labeled "B") whenever it's connected to another device that can supply power and when the micro-USB connector plugged into the HA-2 has a "floating" ID pin (pin 4), i.e. pin not connected to anything, i.e. not an OTG USB-Host type of connector. If the plug has the ID pin shorted to GND, it's indicating to the HA-2 that it should act as USB-Host (which is what OTG cables are supposed to do, normally only at the audio source end = the phone or tablet) and the HA-2 interprets that as "I shouldn't charge from the device at the other end". So what's different between a normal OTG cable and the short micro-to-micro OTG cable that comes with the HA-2 is that the latter has USB-Host connectors at both ends (ID pin 4 shorted to GND at both ends). This allows you to tell your phone to act as USB Host and send music to the HA-2 while at the same time instructing the HA-2 to not charge from your phone.
  
 So a normal OTG cable looks something like this, electrically:

 ... whereas the HA-2's included micro-to-micro cable has the ID-pin-to-GND thing going on at both ends. This allows you to play music without charging the DAC, and also to plug the cable in either way and still have it work (not possible with a regular OTG).


----------



## MadAudio

abm0 said:


> Works for me though, on a CyanogenMod 12.1. I've done A/B testing with UAPP permanently active, by hotplugging/unplugging the DAC and the headphones and it worked fine.


 

 Let me be more exact - the UAPP will work if activated before turning on the HA-2, but in android mode - it reports not seeing any USB DAC connection.  It will still send audio to the DAC but I believe the android device/app have done the decoding, and what goes out to the HA-2 is analogue (I am happy to be corrected on the "analogue out" if anyone knows differently, but I do know the UAPP app does report a failure to detect a USB audio device when turned on before turning on the HA-2).
  
 This means the signal out will not be any better than 44.1/16bit, or maybe 48.1/16bit, regardless of the source file.
  
 My own experience (non-rooted android 5.02 on Samsung Galaxy Note Pro) is that in order for the UAPP to utilize the hi-res capabilities of the HA-2 (and hi-res source files - eg flac 96k/24bit or better) I need to make all physical connections, turn on my Note Pro, then turn on the HA-2, upon which the UAPP app starts automatically, and reports using a DAC usb device.
  
 Using a rooted android device running CyanogenMod may give different results.


----------



## abm0

madaudio said:


> It will still send audio to the DAC but I believe the android device/app have done the decoding, and what goes out to the HA-2 is analogue


 
 LOL, no it won't - you can't send anything analog via USB. If UAPP is playing and you can hear sound from the Oppo's headphone-out, the Oppo got a digital signal and converted it to analog itself, there's no other way that can go with just a USB between the phone and the Oppo.
  
   





> This means the signal out will not be any better than 44.1/16bit, or maybe 48.1/16bit, regardless of the source file.


 
 Ah, that may be true, I never had any reason to care about anything better than 16/44.1, so I haven't been paying attention to that.


----------



## vigotone

After owning the HA-2 for a little over a month now, I wanted to weigh in on the RFI issue. I have been using the HA-2 connected to an iPhone 6S Plus via the Zeskit USB to Lightning cable. When riding the subway while listening to music (stored locally on the iPhone), there is no cell signal and everything works flawlessly. Then, as the train pulls into a station that has cell reception, the handshake is lost, the music stops, and I hear RFI noise. It usually re-establishes the handshake quickly, at which point I restart the music. Then as we leave the subway station and the cell reception once again goes away, the music stops again, the handshake is lost, and I hear RFI noise.

This happens so often, it is clear that the HA-2 cannot maintain the handshake when going through areas of intermittent cell reception. As others have said, the only solution would be to switch to airplane mode, but surely Oppo must be aware that this is a real problem requiring a proper solution.


----------



## MadAudio

abm0 said:


> LOL, no it won't - you can't send anything analog via USB. If UAPP is playing and you can hear sound from the Oppo's headphone-out, the Oppo got a digital signal and converted it to analog itself, there's no other way that can go with just a USB between the phone and the Oppo.


 
 LOL at myself - of course a USB connection is digital!!! Idiot (me, that is)!!! I think I knew that when I said I "was prepared to be corrected on the analogue" part, just hadn't thought it through.
  


vigotone said:


> This happens so often, it is clear that the HA-2 cannot maintain the handshake when going through areas of intermittent cell reception. As others have said, the only solution would be to switch to airplane mode, but surely Oppo must be aware that this is a real problem requiring a proper solution.


 
  
 Are we sure here that it its the Oppo that loses the handshake, and not the host device and the software??  I know that I have all sorts of problems re-establishing UAPP's recognition of my HA-2 if a cable or plug is momentarily jarred.  I have to completely stop the (UAPP) app, turn off my HA-2 (sometimes even power down my android tablet, and power it back up again) before UAPP will once again recognise the HA-2 is connected when I turn it back on.
  
 Just as others have suggested that the HA-2 is well shielded, and the connecting cables (acting as aerials?) are the problem?


----------



## BrutalLegend

Anybody know what the power output is for a 80 ohms headphone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## abm0

brutallegend said:


> Anybody know what the power output is for a 80 ohms headphone? Thanks in advance!


 
 It's not the impedance alone that tells you your power requirements, it's also the sensitivity.


----------



## rickydenim

abm0 said:


> No. The Oppo doesn't charge through the large A connector, only through the micro. The A is for supplying charge when you want the Oppo itself to act as a power bank for something else.
> What end of which cable did you connect to what? It's unclear from this description. Also not clear what you're trying to accomplish - if it's charging the Oppo through its large USB A connector, it will never work because the device itself is not built that way.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info! Yes, the issue for me is to find a cable that is setup the same as the Oppo provided cable so it does not charge the phone. The only cable that has allowed UAPP to work is a standard Micro USB cable with a Micro USB - USBC adpater (came with my Note 7) but as I say, this charges the phone. I have tried my original Oppo Micro USB cable with the provided MicroUSB - USB C adapter however I get no connection at all.
  
 I thought the Amicro OTG adapter cable might work as it clearly states OTG however this won't connect to the phone also.
  
 The only cable I have found on the internet that people have got to work is the Anker MicroUSB - USB C cable however I can't find anywhere that will ship to Australia


----------



## abm0

rickydenim said:


> the issue for me is to find a cable that is setup the same as the Oppo provided cable so it does not charge the phone. The only cable that has allowed UAPP to work is a standard Micro USB cable with a Micro USB - USBC adpater (came with my Note 7) but as I say, this charges the phone.


 
 Seems right, since the charging cable you used in that instance has a regular micro-USB connector with a "floating" ID pin (not connected to GND), so when the HA-2 sees that plugged in it charges through it.
  


> I have tried my original Oppo Micro USB cable with the provided MicroUSB - USB C adapter however I get no connection at all.


 
 Don't know much about USB Type-C or its compatibility with the older standards because I haven't had to deal with it at all yet, but I'm seeing a lot of complaints online from people unable to get their old OTG-relevant peripherals to work with their new USB-C phones through various adapters. That Amicroe thing seems to have the type of micro-USB connector you need at the HA-2 end (namely one with ID=GND) but whether you can find one that works with your USB-C adapter or whether you need an entirely different USB-C adapter... I couldn't tell you for sure. My bet would be that it takes a single cable that's USB-C at one end and micro-USB OTG (ID=GND) at the other, if such a thing exists.
  
 #EarlyAdopterProblems


----------



## RogerWs

10cm Type C to Micro USB cable for Note 7,Oneplus 3 etc... http://m.ebay.com/itm/4-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/301996162871?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## New2hifi

hello, I am new to higher end audio and was wondering if the oppo- ha-2 would be over kill. my current set up is iphone 6s/ fiio e18 empire earsIEMS, I also have the the note 7 that will be added to the line up. I stream all music through Tidal lossless format. so basically would oppo really be worth the upgrade or would I just be wasting money. Thanks,


----------



## New2hifi

I also run the mass drop, purple hearts & mahogany and audeze el-8.


----------



## TimeLord

new2hifi said:


> hello, I am new to higher end audio and was wondering if the oppo- ha-2 would be over kill. my current set up is iphone 6s/ fiio e18 empire earsIEMS, I also have the the note 7 that will be added to the line up. I stream all music through Tidal lossless format. so basically would oppo really be worth the upgrade or would I just be wasting money. Thanks,







new2hifi said:


> I also run the mass drop, purple hearts & mahogany and audeze el-8.




Do you have a desktop setup or will this serve as both portable and home functions? Also, what's your budget?


----------



## New2hifi

timelord said:


> Do you have a desktop setup or will this serve as both portable and home functions? Also, what's your budget?


 
 This will be both my portable and home set up. I use the empire ears on the go and I use fostex th-x00 for movies and at work. My DAC/AMP budget is around $400.


----------



## TimeLord

new2hifi said:


> This will be both my portable and home set up. I use the empire ears on the go and I use fostex th-x00 for movies and at work. My DAC/AMP budget is around $400.




In that case, you'll definitely benefit from a DAC/amp. I think the Oppo HA-2 will serve you well, but if I was in your shoes, I'd save up another $200 and pick up the Chord Mojo instead. While I really like the HA-2, the much superior DAC in the Mojo makes it one of the most compelling DAC/amp combos, especially at its price point. 

If the extra cost is too much, the HA-2 will still serve you well.


----------



## New2hifi

timelord said:


> In that case, you'll definitely benefit from a DAC/amp. I think the Oppo HA-2 will serve you well, but if I was in your shoes, I'd save up another $200 and pick up the Chord Mojo instead. While I really like the HA-2, the much superior DAC in the Mojo makes it one of the most compelling DAC/amp combos, especially at its price point.
> 
> If the extra cost is too much, the HA-2 will still serve you well.


 
 Thanks for the help. I did check out the Mojo but i thought it would be over kill for just streaming Tidal. I don't own any Flac or high end music. I generally stick to vinyl for home use and Tidal streaming for portable. I was nervous that Oppo Ha-2 would be over kill for just streaming Tidal.


----------



## TimeLord

new2hifi said:


> Thanks for the help. I did check out the Mojo but i thought it would be over kill for just streaming Tidal. I don't own any Flac or high end music. I generally stick to vinyl for home use and Tidal streaming for portable. I was nervous that Oppo Ha-2 would be over kill for just streaming Tidal.




I'm not sure which service you have with Tidal, but even their MP3 service can benefit from a good DAC. 

As you progress to improve the quality of the audio on the digital side, this will be become more important. 

But maybe for your particular circumstances, upgrading to better headphones makes sense. In any case, better headphones bring about larger gains in sound quality.


----------



## miketlse

new2hifi said:


> Thanks for the help. I did check out the Mojo but i thought it would be over kill for just streaming Tidal. I don't own any Flac or high end music. I generally stick to vinyl for home use and Tidal streaming for portable. I was nervous that Oppo Ha-2 would be over kill for just streaming Tidal.


 
  
 I have both the oppo and mojo.
 When i used to listen to 16/44.1 flac tracks from my phone, using the oppo, I kept thinking that the oppo was very good, but also that if the hype about the mojo was justified, then the mojo must be something special indeed.
  
 What i found was that good as the oppo was, the mojo was just that bit better at everything - where the oppo was good at resolving individual jazz instruments like bass, piano and drums/cymbals, the mojo added better resolution of the transient decay of notes, plus a deeper and more airy spatial positioning of instruments in the overall soundstage. The mojo handles ordinary 16/44.1 flac files so well that I don't feel the need to chase HiRes files.
  
 I understand your caution, and I think that even with Tidal streaming you will gain much enjoyment using the oppo. However i also think that after a few weeks, as it gets nearer christmas, you might start to get thoughts about 'shall i ask for a mojo for christmas,'.


----------



## abm0

miketlse said:


> What i found was that good as the oppo was, the mojo was just that bit better at everything


 
 But then is "just a bit better" worth double the price? If you ask me, hellz no. Way past the point of diminishing returns there.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> But then is "just a bit better" worth double the price? If you ask me, hellz no. Way past the point of diminishing returns there.



From the comparison that I did, the DAC section is not close. The Mojo is much better. The DAC wasn't just better than the HA-2; it was better than the PHA-3 and Ayre Codex.

This comparison was done using the Cavalli Liquid Gold as the amp.


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> From the comparison that I did, the DAC section is not close. The Mojo is much better. The DAC wasn't just better than the HA-2; it was better than the PHA-3 and Ayre Codex.
> 
> This comparison was done using the Cavalli Liquid Gold as the amp.


 
 The man asked you for something to use as his main driver at home and on the go. The DAC alone doesn't fill that role. You test it as a DAC+amp or you have tested nothing. (And even if it's stellar as just-a-DAC it would still be a questionable purchase to buy it as a combo at that "amusing" price just to get the DAC section and not care about the amp. If anything, its amp being more powerful is probably one of its main advantages to the HA-2.)


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> The man asked you for something to use as his main driver at home and on the go. The DAC alone doesn't fill that role. You test it as a DAC+amp or you have tested nothing. (And even if it's stellar as just-a-DAC it would still be a questionable purchase to buy it as a combo at that "amusing" price just to get the DAC section and not care about the amp. If anything, its amp being more powerful is probably one of its main advantages to the HA-2.)



The differences in the amp section were not large enough to warrant a discussion. On the amp section alone, I would not upgrade to the Mojo. The DAC section is the reason to go to the Mojo. 

Additionally, I responded clearly here that the DAC/amp combo was suitable to his needs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/3600#post_12823368

But feel free to read into the posts what you'd like...


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> The differences in the amp section were not large enough to warrant a discussion. On the amp section alone, I would not upgrade to the Mojo. The DAC section is the reason to go to the Mojo.


 
 Except if the amp is not good enough it can muck up all the extra details coming out of the DAC and not let them get to your headphones/speakers. If I look at the fact that you needed to test the DAC separately to detect what it's doing better, I'd say that's indeed the case here, so I have to maintain that as a combo it's still not worth double the price.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> Except if the amp is not good enough it can muck up all the extra details coming out of the DAC and not let them get to your headphones/speakers. If I look at the fact that you needed to test the DAC separately to detect what it's doing better, I'd say that's indeed the case here, so I have to maintain that as a combo it's still not worth double the price.




Have you compared the HA-2 and the Mojo side by side?

In my comparison of the two units as DAC/amps listening to the SE846, the Mojo was superior. The DAC section was the biggest contributor to the Mojo being better.

I don't own the Mojo. I have the HA-2, but if I was purchasing today, I would opt for the Mojo. 

If you feel you're getting what you want out of the HA-2, that's great.


----------



## New2hifi

timelord said:


> Have you compared the HA-2 and the Mojo side by side?
> 
> In my comparison of the two units as DAC/amps listening to the SE846, the Mojo was superior. The DAC section was the biggest contributor to the Mojo being better.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry guys didn't mean to cause any issues.


----------



## abm0

new2hifi said:


> Sorry guys didn't mean to cause any issues.


 
 LOL, you didn't cause any issues, I just wanted to put a damper on all this overhyping of the Chord Mojo and its colored glass balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, especially since this time it was going on in an Oppo HA-2 thread. Some people just like to make others spend more, and I happen to be of the opposite persuasion.


----------



## New2hifi

I went with the OPPO HA-2 with my iphone 6 and a docking case which is pretty cool. Keeps everything clean and compact.
  
 This is the docking case
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H2DX5UE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TimeLord

new2hifi said:


> Sorry guys didn't mean to cause any issues.


 

 You didn't cause any issues. You should freely ask questions and take the advice, but do your own listening to make the final decision.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> LOL, you didn't cause any issues, I just wanted to put a damper on all this overhyping of the Chord Mojo and its colored glass balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am quite amused at your position. You are accusing me of "making others spend more." The reality is I was trying to save him money in the long run. Of course the HA-2 is cheaper, until he's ready to upgrade and then he'll be buying the Mojo.
  
 You conveniently opted to not answer my question: Did you do a comparison of the HA-2 and the Mojo side by side?


----------



## TimeLord

new2hifi said:


> I went with the OPPO HA-2 with my iphone 6 and a docking case which is pretty cool. Keeps everything clean and compact.
> 
> This is the docking case
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H2DX5UE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 

 Congrats. You'll get very good use out of the HA-2. I still do.


----------



## nastynice

Westone w30 is super low impedance, I think 0.5, is that cool to run off this with low gain? Anyone run super low impedance iems? How is it?


----------



## TimeLord

nastynice said:


> Westone w30 is super low impedance, I think 0.5, is that cool to run off this with low gain? Anyone run super low impedance iems? How is it?



.5 ohms would be really really low. I just checked the specs of the W30 on Westone's website and they show it as 33 ohms. That won't be any problem. Here are the rest of the specs:

Sensitivity: 107dB SPL @ 1mW

Frequency Response: 20 Hz - 18 kHz

Impedance: 33 ohms @ 1 kHz

Passive Noise Attenuation: 25dB


----------



## nastynice

^^oh what the hell, my bad. I wonder where I got the 0.5 ohm from..?

Thanks


----------



## Rscotth

new2hifi said:


> I went with the OPPO HA-2 with my iphone 6 and a docking case which is pretty cool. Keeps everything clean and compact.
> 
> This is the docking case
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H2DX5UE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 

 Love the case.  Looks like something that I'll pick up, for sure.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kildras

I am looking to pair this with a DAP, not a phone. 
 How do I know if the DAP works with this via the USB OTG?
  
 I had issue using my old phone with this because it doesn't have the usb otg feature.
 and I can't find many people mentioning what they paired this with other than desktop/ smart phone


----------



## jegnyc

Now that I have my new Dragonflies (one of each) I have been using my Oppo with an old pair of Audioengine 5s attached to my computer.  What a difference (from no external DAC)!  For the first time my Audioengine's are good for something more than background music.


----------



## oldmate

kildras said:


> I am looking to pair this with a DAP, not a phone.
> How do I know if the DAP works with this via the USB OTG?
> 
> I had issue using my old phone with this because it doesn't have the usb otg feature.
> and I can't find many people mentioning what they paired this with other than desktop/ smart phone


 
 You may have to use the Line Out of your DAP with the HA-2. What DAP??


----------



## davesouthafrica

Complete novice here (excuse my ignorance). Have just recieved my HA-2 to join my iPhone 6+ and ATH MSR7 headphones. Am interested in two products to compliment them. The AudioQuest Jitterbug - to sightly improve sound quality; and The iFi Audio Nano iCan to get more soundstage using its 3D function. Has anyone paired any of these two with the HA-2? Any suggestions thoughts advice?


----------



## TimeLord

davesouthafrica said:


> Complete novice here (excuse my ignorance). Have just recieved my HA-2 to join my iPhone 6+ and ATH MSR7 headphones. Am interested in two products to compliment them. The AudioQuest Jitterbug - to sightly improve sound quality; and The iFi Audio Nano iCan to get more soundstage using its 3D function. Has anyone paired any of these two with the HA-2? Any suggestions thoughts advice?




I haven't tried pairing the HA-2 with the iCan, but it does seem redundant. The HA-2's amp works well and if you need it, the bass boost function is effective without bleeding too much into the other parts of the sound spectrum. I'm more of a purist and eschew DSPs and other manipulations, so I rarely use the bass boost.

Which brings us to the only difference I can see between the iCan and the HA-2: 3D holographic sound. This falls squarely in the manipulation category and I would stay away from it. Let the music speak for itself.

I think you'll get a very minimal feature from the iCan than what you already have in the HA-2, so my advice is to save the money for a future upgrade (and there will be one, lol). 

As for the Jitterbug, I have a similar product, the Schiit Wyrd. It's useful if you have a computer that has a dirty USB. Otherwise, it won't make any difference. If you're using the iPhone 6 as a transport to feed the HA-2, you definitely don't need the Jitterbug.


----------



## davesouthafrica

Good advice, thanks for saving this noobs' molla


----------



## xatnys

I just got one of these - sound quality is pretty good, but there is something that I'm finding to be incredibly infuriating. I'm using the HA-2 both on my desktop and my phone and I'm noticing the same effect as cited here - http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2625#post_12187042
  
 That is, when the HA-2 stops receiving any audio input for a short time it goes into a suspend state where it then has a ~2-3 second startup latency. I'm seeing it both on my Android based phone and on my Windows based desktop. The result of that is when browsing videos or music, if you wait long enough and start playing something new, you can miss the first few seconds of audio.
  
 It's great when it starts going, but has anyone found a way to just allow it to continuously receive signal?
  
 I've been timing just how long the HA-2 waits until it audibly cuts off signal (there's a distinct pop when it opens the circuit) by observing how much time elapses from the time all audio clients (WDM and ASIO in my case) are at 0 meaning there is nothing from my system pushing audio to the HA-2. It seems to be almost exactly 35 seconds. From there it takes about 3 seconds for it to startup and receive audio again.


----------



## aurum

I've been looking for a solution for a long time to get the HA-2 to work with my HTC 10, and I couldnt find one on the net or through Oppo. Its a simple solution, and probably most have figured it out, but here goes...
  
 Here is what doesnt work - a USB C to Micro USB adapter that is then connected to the Micro-USB to Micro USB connecter provided by Oppo. The phone doesnt even recognize that a DAC is connected to it. 
  

  
 Here is what works - A USB C OTG cable that is connected to a regular USB to micro USB that is connected to the Oppo. The phone recognizes the DAC, gives an ominous warning that it is charging the DAC, and then does its job. I have some issues with the volume, but it works.


----------



## rsail

aurum said:


> I've been looking for a solution for a long time to get the HA-2 to work with my HTC 10, and I couldnt find one on the net or through Oppo. Its a simple solution, and probably most have figured it out, but here goes...
> 
> Here is what doesnt work - a USB C to Micro USB adapter that is then connected to the Micro-USB to Micro USB connecter provided by Oppo. The phone doesnt even recognize that a DAC is connected to it.
> 
> ...


 Arum, I also have a HTC 10. I purchased a USB C to USB micro B cable on amazon which does work like the setup you have. However, I too get the ominous warning that the phone is charging the DAC. Until recently, the notification that came up on the phone when the DAC plugged into the phone gave me the option to chose no charging of the DAC (the peripheral device). Then a couple of weeks ago, there was a Verizon update, and now I cannot chose to stop the phone from charging the peripheral USB device (the DAC). Now the phone battery drains quickly, and I can tell from the green lights that the HA 2 is being charged. On the HTC 10, were you ever able to chose not to charge the DAC?


----------



## aurum

rsail said:


> Arum, I also have a HTC 10. I purchased a USB C to USB micro B cable on amazon which does work like the setup you have. However, I too get the ominous warning that the phone is charging the DAC. Until recently, the notification that came up on the phone when the DAC plugged into the phone gave me the option to chose no charging of the DAC (the peripheral device). Then a couple of weeks ago, there was a Verizon update, and now I cannot chose to stop the phone from charging the peripheral USB device (the DAC). Now the phone battery drains quickly, and I can tell from the green lights that the HA 2 is being charged. On the HTC 10, were you ever able to chose not to charge the DAC?


 
 Not really, rsail. It's not a great situation, but I'll live with that for now. I'm just happy that the HA-2 is not a brick anymore. I can always charge the phone back with the HA-2 in a pinch. If you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## abm0

aurum said:


> Not really, rsail. It's not a great situation, but I'll live with that for now.


 
 That's what I was going to ask. So you can't really stop it from charging from your phone with that setup, not by using a software setting at the phone end. Then all that's left is the micro-USB OTG solution that works at the HA-2 end: a USB-C OTG cable should be connected somehow to a micro-USB Type-B OTG cable so that the micro-B OTG connector (with ID pin shorted to GND) goes into the HA-2 and the non-OTG connector at the other end goes to the USB-C cable (which I assume also has some kind of non-OTG connector at the non-phone end). So OTG connectors into both devices and non-OTG connectors in the middle.
  
 I for one hate the idea of it charging from my phone, not only because the phone is the main device I want to keep charged and available as much as possible, but also because UAPP goes nuts if I connect the HA-2 with a charging-enabled cable while the app is already running: it just goes into an endless loop of popups telling me that the USB device has been connected, disconnected, error initializing, bla bla.


----------



## rsail

abm0 said:


> That's what I was going to ask. So you can't really stop it from charging from your phone with that setup, not by using a software setting at the phone end. Then all that's left is the micro-USB OTG solution that works at the HA-2 end: a USB-C OTG cable should be connected somehow to a micro-USB Type-B OTG cable so that the micro-B OTG connector (with ID pin shorted to GND) goes into the HA-2 and the non-OTG connector at the other end goes to the USB-C cable (which I assume also has some kind of non-OTG connector at the non-phone end). So OTG connectors into both devices and non-OTG connectors in the middle.
> 
> I for one hate the idea of it charging from my phone, not only because the phone is the main device I want to keep charged and available as much as possible, but also because UAPP goes nuts if I connect the HA-2 with a charging-enabled cable while the app is already running: it just goes into an endless loop of popups telling me that the USB device has been connected, disconnected, error initializing, bla bla.


As I said, I when I first had my HTC 10 (running marshmallow), the notification had two options and one was to not charge the usb peripheral device - worked beautifully. After a recent update, that option just disappeared. There doesn't seem to be any way to change the USB peripheral charging setting now. I may just get an old micro USB phone (or ipod) to use with the HA 2. I use it mostly at home, and the HTC 10 has great audio quality for the gym or when travelling.


----------



## jabromusic

it looks like both oppo and amazon are sold out of the HA-2 at the moment and you can only get them at inflated prices from 3rd party sellers.  does anyone know if they are going to replentish their stock or does oppo have something new up their sleeve?


----------



## miketlse

jabromusic said:


> it looks like both oppo and amazon are sold out of the HA-2 at the moment and you can only get them at inflated prices from 3rd party sellers.  does anyone know if they are going to replentish their stock or does oppo have something new up their sleeve?


 
 not all amazon are sold out https://www.amazon.fr/OPPO-na-HA-2/dp/B00U1PQVWU
  
 The oppo was launched 18 months ago, which is a long time for the electronics industry, where updated models get released every year.
 So it is plausible that oppo may be selling the last batch of HA 2, ready for an updated version. If yes, then surely they will release it soon, in order to capitalise on the christmas present sales rush.


----------



## TimeLord

jabromusic said:


> it looks like both oppo and amazon are sold out of the HA-2 at the moment and you can only get them at inflated prices from 3rd party sellers.  does anyone know if they are going to replentish their stock or does oppo have something new up their sleeve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 In the past, Amazon did not always have a reliable stock of the HA-2. However, I just checked Oppo's site and they are showing the HA-2 as out of stock. They only have some refurbs at $239, which is a nice deal if you don't already have one.
  
 An update does indeed seem to be imminent.


----------



## musickid

With regards to battery life if i start with a fully charged HA2 that is itself being rapid charged while connected into my imac usb and used it for say 3 or 4 hours would i be right in saying the battery power would remain more or less constant as it would be using juice on side and charging on the other? im looking for something to use both at home and on the move. i frequently have the headphones on for more than 4 hours in one sitting at home. thanks to all.


----------



## abm0

musickid said:


> With regards to battery life if i start with a fully charged HA2 that is itself being rapid charged while connected into my imac usb and used it for say 3 or 4 hours would i be right in saying the battery power would remain more or less constant as it would be using juice on side and charging on the other? im looking for something to use both at home and on the move. i frequently have the headphones on for more than 4 hours in one sitting at home. thanks to all.


 
 A fully charged lithium-anything battery will not accept any kind of "rapid" charge method. All lithium-based batteries charge in the same slow way upwards of 80%-90% or so (you can see that on the HA-2 when its 4th LED goes from fast blinking to slow blinking, like 2 Hz to 1 Hz or something).
  
 But aside from that, any modern charging circuit that sees the client device as "awake" and in full usage would redirect most of the power to the device itself for direct consumption and cut the battery off from the device in order to charge it separately with the remaining portion (if any) of the total available current. Draining and charging the battery at the same time would be very stressful and damaging for its internals, and the manufacturers caught on to that a number of years ago and worked around it.
  
 But yes, the battery would remain pretty much continuously full, as it wouldn't be used to power the device and thus it would only drain very very little, the way batteries drain when they're sitting unused, and if it dropped by enough to activate the charger it would immediately receive some trickle-charge and get back up to full.
  
 My only concern with this method of usage would be that lithium-based batteries don't "like" to stay full for very long, meaning they lose capacity faster in that case than if you stored them only half-charged. According to Battery University, after 1 year of storage at room temperature a fully-charged lithium battery will only have 80% of its initial usable capacity, whereas a battery charged at only 40% before storage will still have 96% usable capacity - see Table 3 here. (You could improve these numbers by keeping the battery refrigerated - not frozen! - but I'm pretty sure nobody's going to keep their HA-2 in the fridge during usage just for this.  )
  
 My preference is to use it on its own battery when it starts out full (with a combined OTG + USB-A cable to the PC) and only connect it in charge mode when it gets low or drains completely (depending on how long an uninterrupted listening session happens to last). As I understand, doing multiple charge-discharge cycles degrades the battery's capacity less than does keeping it full and continuously topped-off for a very long time.


----------



## arftech

new2hifi said:


> I went with the OPPO HA-2 with my iphone 6 and a docking case which is pretty cool. Keeps everything clean and compact.
> 
> This is the docking case
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H2DX5UE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 

 I sure wish there was a case solution for iPhone 7 Plus users.  Currently, I have the 6 Plus but pre-ordered the 7 Plus 256GB.


----------



## m st k

arftech said:


> I sure wish there was a case solution for iPhone 7 Plus users.  Currently, I have the 6 Plus but pre-ordered the 7 Plus 256GB.


I'm sorry but I couldn't imagine lugging around a plus and an amp, the nice thing about the iPhone is that it is the same size as the ha2. Or were you using it as a stand?


----------



## ryanjsoo

Is there any way to turn off USB charging on the HA-2? I couldn`t find anything in the manual, it charges off all my devices, even my phone through OTG.


----------



## MikeyFresh

ryanjsoo said:


> Is there any way to turn off USB charging on the HA-2? I couldn`t find anything in the manual, it charges off all my devices, even my phone through OTG.


 

 It shouldn't do that if you are using the Oppo supplied OTG cable, or any other OTG cable which has pin 4 tied to pin 5 at both ends rather than the typical one end only.
  
 My HA-2 does not draw a charge off a Moto X Pure when using the Oppo supplied OTG cable, and it also does not draw a charge when using a couple of eBay sourced generic right angled OTG cables (which must also be wired the same as the Oppo cable), but it does draw a charge off the phone when using various other OTG cables which only have pin 4+5 tied at one end only.


----------



## ryanjsoo

That`s odd, I`m using a generic right angle OTG cable too and it still charges, I`ll test the included cable.


----------



## abm0

ryanjsoo said:


> That`s odd, I`m using a generic right angle OTG cable too and it still charges, I`ll test the included cable.


 
 Well yes, "generic" would mean it only has the OTG wiring at the phone end. You also need the same at the HA-2 end to instruct the DAC not to charge.


----------



## Gimpinchair

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, I use the HE-400i with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.

Currently I'm considering the Oppo PM3 & the Fostex TH610. This is the price range I'd like to stay close to, anyway. My music taste is rock (60's &70's blues & progressive based) and jazz of the same era (fusion & acid); with a bit of pop and R&B sprinkled about.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TimeLord

gimpinchair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, *I use the HE-400i* with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. *Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.*
> 
> ...


 
 Normally, I do not recommend the PM3 because I find its response to be anemic and shallow. However, you present an interesting case. Your preferred home headphone is the HE-400i, which I also find to be bass anemic with a treble response that can be fatiguing.
  
 Since you're still learning what is possible in this hobby, my recommendation is to not purchase anything until you audition more headphones. Audition headphones in multiple price points including those that are outside of the price you're willing to pay, just so you can understand what's out there and can better hone in on what sounds good to you. Try out the Audeze LCD-X, Sennheiser HD800 or 800S, HD650, AKG K7XX, and the HE-1000 and see what you think.
  
 If the HE-400i is still your ideal sound signature, then I would say go for the PM3. But I suspect you will likely discover otherwise.
  
 Also, this may save you some money: this vendor has some demo models in a few colors for around $350.
 http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=1OPPM3&variation=WHTAND
  
 Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Gimpinchair

Thanks for responding. Have you any experience with the Sony I mentioned? I ask because I'm trying to understand what you mean by "anemic". As to some of the headphones you mention, I doubt I could more than the HD650s.

But, before I go looking for a new desktop phone, I'm going to concentrate on one for outdoor use. And, new as I am, I knoe open back phones aren't going to be compatible with windy back deck .


----------



## TimeLord

gimpinchair said:


> Thanks for responding. Have you any experience with the Sony I mentioned? I ask because I'm trying to understand what you mean by "anemic". As to some of the headphones you mention, I doubt I could more than the HD650s.
> 
> But, before I go looking for a new desktop phone, I'm going to concentrate on one for outdoor use. And, new as I am, I knoe open back phones aren't going to be compatible with windy back deck
> 
> ...


 

 I am familiar with the MDR-1A, but I haven't spent time listening to it and cannot comment on its sound.
  
 By "anemic" I mean the bass is not deep and lacks body. My recommendation for you to go hear the listed headphones was to establish a baseline for what's possible in terms of sound quality. It was not a suggestion to seek out a new desktop phone. By understanding what sound quality could be, you may realize that the sound signature of the 400i is not what you want and therefore you would likely not buy the PM3. If however, listening to those headphones confirms your preference for the 400i, then you can confidently get the PM3.
  
 For what it's worth, I prefer the HD650 to the 400i. The HD650 is more balanced with a better bass response than the 400i.
  
 For closed headphones recommendations, you should also look at the Beyerdynamic DT770 and the Audio Technica M50x. They are not as technically good as the PM3, but they can regularly be had for about $120 and they may suit your needs.


----------



## Subhakar

gimpinchair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, I use the HE-400i with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.
> 
> ...




If you don't mind using full-sized cans, you will get a terrific value-for-money and the very balanced SQ you are looking for, if you consider DT 1770 in the price range you are sticking to - DT 1770 can be acquired at $450, if you look around for deals or Like New offers.

Also, Final Audio Design Pandora Hope VI in a good deal.

And at $170, DT 1350 can come as a pleasant surprise with a very decent bass and near faithful reproduction for a on-ear portables.


----------



## m st k

gimpinchair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, I use the HE-400i with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.
> 
> ...





gimpinchair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, I use the HE-400i with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.
> 
> ...


if you can find the mdr-7509hd, you might absolutely love them.


----------



## ninaraduga

I compared Oppo with mojo. Oppo better in each component, except for bass.


----------



## davesouthafrica

After three weeks with my HA-2, using with MSR-7's and iPhone6+, I have yet to expieriance a diffinative differance. (initially I blamed my novice/amateur status) , but I honestly often feel my MSR-7's are better without the HA-2. Should I have done more research as to what dac/amp suits my MSR-7's best?


----------



## TimeLord

davesouthafrica said:


> After three weeks with my HA-2, using with MSR-7's and iPhone6+, I have yet to expieriance a diffinative differance. (initially I blamed my novice/amateur status) , but I honestly often feel my MSR-7's are better without the HA-2. Should I have done more research as to what dac/amp suits my MSR-7's best?


 

 I don't want to assume anything, but I'll throw out some suggestions: Have you started doing critical listening? By that I mean, are you listening trying to imagine the room where the performance was recorded? Are imagining how large the room is? Where are the instruments in relation to each other? Is there separation between, say the singer and the drummer? Does the bass sound natural? Are the vocals and instruments the right timbre?
  
 If you haven't done that yet, look for these things. And it'll take a while for you to train your ears to pick up on subtle differences. But be forewarned, once you can hear these things, you cannot un-hear them. You have to consciously turn off critical listening when you just want to casually enjoy music.


----------



## Gimpinchair

subhakar said:


> If you don't mind using full-sized cans, you will get a terrific value-for-money and the very balanced SQ you are looking for, if you consider DT 1770 in the price range you are sticking to - DT 1770 can be acquired at $450, if you look around for deals or Like New offers.
> 
> Also, Final Audio Design Pandora Hope VI in a good deal.
> 
> And at $170, DT 1350 can come as a pleasant surprise with a very decent bass and near faithful reproduction for a on-ear portables.




I'll see if I can find those can's to give them a listen.


----------



## Gimpinchair

m st k said:


> if you can find the mdr-7509hd, you might absolutely love them.




At $1,225 they are a bit out of my price range.


----------



## musikaladin

gimpinchair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a closed back HP to pair with my HA-2 for outdoor listening. I currently have the Sony MDR-1A, but the bass quantity is a bit much for me. As a reference, I use the HE-400i with the Schiit BifrostMB/Lyr2 for desktop listening. I find this combination to be very good. Keeping in mind that this setup is my first foray into audiophile HPs.
> 
> ...




Audeze Sine...


----------



## m st k

gimpinchair said:


> At $1,225 they are a bit out of my price range.



https://www.ebay.ca/itm/272004532991 

There are a lot of Chinese counterfeits for them, but if you find an authentic one, they are nearly indescribable and offer an amazing sound. Places that have them want a lot for them because they are discontinued and the people who have them and if they broke they will do nearly anything to replace them, I've had mine for 9 years and I've heard nothing like them, including any of the sennheiser hd's I've heard


----------



## TheEldestBoy

jabromusic said:


> it looks like both oppo and amazon are sold out of the HA-2 at the moment and you can only get them at inflated prices from 3rd party sellers.  does anyone know if they are going to replentish their stock or does oppo have something new up their sleeve?


 
  
  


miketlse said:


> not all amazon are sold out https://www.amazon.fr/OPPO-na-HA-2/dp/B00U1PQVWU
> 
> The oppo was launched 18 months ago, which is a long time for the electronics industry, where updated models get released every year.
> So it is plausible that oppo may be selling the last batch of HA 2, ready for an updated version. If yes, then surely they will release it soon, in order to capitalise on the christmas present sales rush.


 
  
  


timelord said:


> In the past, Amazon did not always have a reliable stock of the HA-2. However, I just checked Oppo's site and they are showing the HA-2 as out of stock. They only have some refurbs at $239, which is a nice deal if you don't already have one.
> 
> An update does indeed seem to be imminent.


 
  
  
_I emailed OPPO, with the following:_
  
 I see that the HA-2 is now available only as a "refurbished" product.
 Does this mean that an updated version of the product is coming soon? Perhaps an HA-2.5 or an HA-3?
  
  
_They responded with:_
  
 We are between manufacturing runs and the HA-2 ran out of stock faster than we had anticipated. 
 We should have more units available early-October.


----------



## Gimpinchair

theeldestboy said:


> _I emailed OPPO, with the following:_
> 
> I see that the HA-2 is now available only as a "refurbished" product.
> Does this mean that an updated version of the product is coming soon? Perhaps an HA-2.5 or an HA-3?
> ...




If you don't have your heart set on a brand new HA-2 I'm just getting ready to put mine up fori sale. PM me ifk you're interested.


----------



## TimeLord

theeldestboy said:


> _I emailed OPPO, with the following:_
> 
> I see that the HA-2 is now available only as a "refurbished" product.
> Does this mean that an updated version of the product is coming soon? Perhaps an HA-2.5 or an HA-3?
> ...


 

 I had also emailed them and all I got was that there will be more information posted regarding stock levels. I guess an update may not be coming soon. Either that or they're playing their cards close to their vests.


----------



## Jb7734

Hey guys. I have an HA-2 and I'm looking for some headphones to match it with. Im interested in the PM-2 but I'm wondering if the HA-2 might not have the power to drive them. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this! Thanks.


----------



## Subhakar

jb7734 said:


> Hey guys. I have an HA-2 and I'm looking for some headphones to match it with. Im interested in the PM-2 but I'm wondering if the HA-2 might not have the power to drive them. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this! Thanks.




Oppo-PM3 and HA-2 are in great synergy.

Further, you may try auditioning Audeze Sine, beyerdynamic DT-1770/1990, FAD Pandora Hope VI and Focal Elear. Any particular sound and budget ceiling in mind?


----------



## TimeLord

jb7734 said:


> Hey guys. I have an HA-2 and I'm looking for some headphones to match it with. Im interested in the PM-2 but I'm wondering if the HA-2 might not have the power to drive them. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this! Thanks.




Fear not, the HA-2 can easily drive the PM-2. The PM-2's impedance is only 32 Ohms; same as the PM-1. I have ran the PM-1 on the HA-2 with no problems on the low gain setting. On the high gain setting it can drive the 300 Ohm Sennheiser HD-800.


----------



## Jb7734

Thank you for both of your comments! I'm glad to hear the HA-2 can drive the PM-2's. I am planning on auditioning the Sine's hopefully this weekend and maybe a few others depending on what the store has that I'm going to. Thanks again!


----------



## mehdikh423

Hi friends
A question
Which has better sound quality?! Dap or amp/dac in same price tag
For example oppo ha2 vs fiio x5ii?
I listen music just at home and just sq is important to me..which is better for me?
And second question..can i set equalizer im my phone and see changes in dac/amp?
Thanks


----------



## anticute

mehdikh423 said:


> Hi friends
> A question
> Which has better sound quality?! Dap or amp/dac in same price tag
> For example oppo ha2 vs fiio x5ii?
> ...


 
 Can't answer the first question, but yes, if you add EQ on your phone this will change the sound out of the HA-2.


----------



## ThatPhil

There is going to be an updated version later this year called the HA-2SE
 source https://www.avforums.com/news/oppo-launch-sonica-range-of-wireless-speakers.12975


----------



## dennistdk

anticute said:


> Can't answer the first question, but yes, if you add EQ on your phone this will change the sound out of the HA-2.


 

 Just note that if you are using an iPhone - then changing the EQ under settings only affects the Music (iTunes) app. 
 The app itself needs to have build in EQ (I believe Spotify have their own, but Tidal doesn't).
 Don't know about Android.


----------



## anticute

dennistdk said:


> Just note that if you are using an iPhone - then changing the EQ under settings only affects the Music (iTunes) app.
> The app itself needs to have build in EQ (I believe Spotify have their own, but Tidal doesn't).
> Don't know about Android.


 
 Exactly right. I imagine there might be some sort of solution if you're jailbreaked, but since mine isn't I can't vouch for that. 
  
 Edit: and yes, Spotify does have EQ, but it's only six points, without any scaling, so don't expect any fine tuning..


----------



## mehdikh423

Any compare with fiio x5ii?


----------



## zilch0md

thatphil said:


> There is going to be an updated version later this year called the HA-2SE
> source https://www.avforums.com/news/oppo-launch-sonica-range-of-wireless-speakers.12975


 
  
 Thanks for this info.  A few people noticed your post.
  
 See the tail end of this video:


----------



## dennistdk

Some more info here: http://gadgetynews.com/oppo-sonica-range-4k-uhd-player-preview/
 Less background hiss (excellent for me as my H8.2 suffer from it) and a better DAC... 
  
 EDIT: And USB-C port for the android phones added according to here: http://www.hifiandmusicsource.com/2016/09/oppo-4k-bdp/
 Retail price ~£289 (guess it will be the same price as the HA2).


----------



## zilch0md

dennistdk said:


> Some more info here: http://gadgetynews.com/oppo-sonica-range-4k-uhd-player-preview/
> Less background hiss (excellent for me as my H8.2 suffer from it) and a better DAC...
> 
> EDIT: And USB-C port for the android phones added according to here: http://www.hifiandmusicsource.com/2016/09/oppo-4k-bdp/
> Retail price ~£289 (guess it will be the same price as the HA2).


 
  
 Thanks for these links!  
  
 That second link contains a curious sentence: "Oppo yesterday introduced the new Sonica DAC, a complete reworking of the HA-1 headphone amplifier"  
  
Where's the headphone jack?  It's a DAC, it's not a "complete reworking of the HA-1."


----------



## Subhakar

zilch0md said:


> Thanks for these links!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Read the whole article. Launch of many products. Sonica is wireless network DAC. "HA-2 SE" is the reworked special edition HA-2 with an updated DAC and less-IEM-hissy amp.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Any word on what specific improvements the "SE" version of the HA-2 will have?
  
  
 It says "improved DAC".  Anymore info on that?
  
 Will the AMP be more powerful on the "SE" version?


----------



## TheFragileOne

When will the HA-2SE be released? Was thinking of picking up a HA-2 refurb but want to wait for the SE since it apparently cures the hiss, which worries me.


----------



## gr8soundz

Oppo haven't said yet which newer dac chip the SE uses or if the amp is less powerful to reduce hiss. No way to know for sure until more info is released.
  
 I'm more interested if the SE version retains the balanced TRRS capability of the original HA-2?


----------



## abm0

gr8soundz said:


> I'm more interested if the SE version retains the balanced TRRS capability of the original HA-2?


 
 What headphones would you even connect to a balanced TRRS headphone-out? Something DIY-recabled? (In which case how do you know which terminal to connect to what wire?)


----------



## zilch0md

> Originally Posted by *dennistdk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


zilch0md said:


> Thanks for these links!
> 
> That second link contains a curious sentence: "Oppo yesterday introduced the new Sonica DAC, a complete reworking of the HA-1 headphone amplifier"
> 
> *Where's the headphone jack?  It's a DAC, it's not a "complete reworking of the HA-1."*


 
  
  


subhakar said:


> *Read the whole article.* Launch of many products. Sonica is wireless network DAC. "HA-2 SE" is the reworked special edition HA-2 with an updated DAC and less-IEM-hissy amp.


 
  
 No one has to r*ead the whole article* to find fault with the author's opening statement regarding the Sonica DAC:
  



> Oppo yesterday introduced the new Sonica DAC, *a complete reworking of the HA-1 headphone amplifier *which has been one of my personal highlights of the last few years and I recall only wishing it could stream.  Well now the Sonica DAC will do just that and indeed stream music, receive Bluetooth Apt-X and manage multi rooms solutions, such as the SonicaGrand and the Sonica, using D to A technology over wireless networks.


 
  
 But it doesn't have a headphone jack...
  
@Subhakar  ... So how can the Sonica DAC possibly be a complete reworking of the HA-1 headphone amplifier?


----------



## abm0

gr8soundz said:


> I'm more interested if the SE version retains the balanced TRRS capability of the original HA-2?


 
 Never mind. I got all excited about nothing, if I'm to believe this post (and to take full notice of the fact that Oppo aren't promoting the HA-2 as having balanced output).


----------



## TimeLord

zilch0md said:


> ... So how can the Sonica DAC possibly be a complete reworking of the HA-1 headphone amplifier?




That's easy; they reworked it so hard that they eliminated the amplifier section altogether. Lol


----------



## gr8soundz

abm0 said:


> What headphones would you even connect to a balanced TRRS headphone-out? Something DIY-recabled? (In which case how do you know which terminal to connect to what wire?)


 
  
 Most 3.5mm balanced connectors use the Hifiman style pinout (from the tip down: L+,R+,L-,R-).
  
 I have 3.5mm TRRS cables that fit my Oppo PM-3 and my Sony Z7 and T1.2. Got the PM-3 compatible cable for $8 on Amazon (link below) and the other is a custom Surf cable.
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PLP05NQ
  


abm0 said:


> Never mind. I got all excited about nothing, if I'm to believe this post (and to take full notice of the fact that Oppo aren't promoting the HA-2 as having balanced output).


 
  
 Oppo never advertised the HA-2 as having balanced out (same for Sony's ZX2).
  
 Instead of their headphone jacks rejecting the TRRS connector and giving mono sound (like most other devices), the HA-2 and ZX2 use the extra ring/pole as an additional ground (like a pseudo balanced). Users who've tried it says there is a slight improvement but not quite equal to a true balanced out.
  
 Still it must be nice to take advantage of the extra ground and not have to use a TRRS to TRS adapter.


----------



## abm0

gr8soundz said:


> Got the PM-3 compatible cable for $8 on Amazon (link below) and the other is a custom Surf cable.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PLP05NQ


 
 Thanks, but since Amazon continue to hate Romania and refuse to send any electronics over here that link is useless to me. 
  


> it must be nice to take advantage of the extra ground and not have to use a TRRS to TRS adapter.


 
 Nice if you already have the TRRS. Not worth the expense and/or effort to recable your headphones if you don't. Not for the slight (imagined?) improvement of a pseudo-balanced connection. At this point I'm not even sure the "true" balanced output and circuit offer such a substantial improvement as some say, as I only found out about this option today and I haven't come across any evidence (measurements) to show it does any good yet.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

For anyone wondering why the HA-2 was "mysteriously" out of stock for a couple of weeks, it was due to us preparing to release the slightly updated HA-2SE which features the newly released ESS Sabre32 Reference ES9028-Q2M DAC. It is available now and shipping immediately.


----------



## Smarty-pants




----------



## Kevang

Slightly disappointed by the fact that OPPO stuck with a micro USB port instead of the rumored USB-C. The HA2-SE won't be very future-proof since more flagship smartphones are switching to the newer standard.
  
 Will a micro-usb to usb-c cable be included for those of us with newer android phones?


----------



## gr8soundz

I'm glad they stuck with micro usb. I believe many of the current problems with newer devices is due to too much current running through usb C.
  
 Micro usb isn't perfect but it works. Mini usb (imo) was better (more robust) but the industry moves along thinking that newer is always better (or they just want to sell you all new cables, again).


----------



## Kevang

Most if not all of the big players in the android world are going USB-C. Whether we like it or not, all the latest android flagships (and even lower end models) will have the new port. So if I'm going to use this with a Nexus 6P or a OnePlus 3, I'm hoping that OPPO at least bundled a compatible OTG cable so that I won't have to carry around those teeny-tiny adaptors.


----------



## ClieOS

hasturtheyellow said:


> For anyone wondering why the HA-2 was "mysteriously" out of stock for a couple of weeks, it was due to us preparing to release the slightly updated HA-2SE which features the newly released ESS Sabre32 Reference ES9028-Q2M DAC. It is available now and shipping immediately.


 
  
 Judging for the Youtube promotional video, the HA-2SE's headphone amp section seems to stay relatively the same? Should be fine if that's the case as I find the original design quite robust and good sounding.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

The amplifier has been slightly tweaked so that IEM users shouldn't hear the hiss/white noise that were previously observed, but otherwise, we did not want to dramatically change what has been successful with the HA-2.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

kevang said:


> Will a micro-usb to usb-c cable be included for those of us with newer android phones?


 
  
 We may manufacture one (we have tested a couple of designs internally) but there are no immediate plans on pre-packing them with every HA-2SE order. It will likely be a paid for accessory that we will offer on our website for those who have USB-C devices and want to purchase a cable which they know is compatible with the HA-2SE.


----------



## abm0

hasturtheyellow said:


> we did not want to dramatically change what has been successful with the HA-2.


 
 Well, one of the less-than-major things that I think are bothering a number of users is the clunky charging toggle (via switching the USB cable itself). Was that considered for improvement at all? A charging-on/charging-off switch of some kind would've been much more user-friendly.
  
 And then of course there's the less than stellar battery life and the unnecessary power bank functionality - I for one would've rather liked to see the space now allocated to the power bank stuff to be simply occupied by more battery. I will never ever use this thing as a power bank, as my phone has a giant battery for my needs, plus I have a separate power bank that has that single job to do, for when I expect to realistically need it.


----------



## zilch0md

I really the power bank feature, as it lets me charge my iDevice as I'm playing - or not.


----------



## abm0

zilch0md said:


> I really the power bank feature, as it lets me charge my iDevice as I'm playing - or not.


 
 And then the HA-2 lasts you, what, 2-3 hours?


----------



## HasturTheYellow

Being able to use the HA-2SE as a battery bank does not lower the amount of battery space that is usable by the HA-2SE for normal use. The profile of the HA-2SE does. If we wanted to improve on the battery life of the HA-2SE we would have needed to increase the depth (size) of the HA-2SE to allow for a larger battery to be installed on top of the circuit board. This would require major retooling, engineering, cost, etc.
  
 The HA-2SE was designed to be a simple product update/refresh, not a successor, to the HA-2, so the changes to the product are minimal.


----------



## abm0

hasturtheyellow said:


> If we wanted to improve on the battery life of the HA-2SE we would have needed to increase the depth (size) of the HA-2SE to allow for a larger battery to be installed on top of the circuit board. This would require major retooling, engineering, cost, etc.


 
 Sure, that makes sense.
  
 But to return to the charging toggle issue, here's another thought: how about offering an add-on like a micro-USB female-to-male adapter with a switch on it to toggle the male connector from normal pinout to OTG-like pinout (ID pin floating vs. shorted to GND). This could attach to any normal micro-USB-ended cable with its female micro-USB end and would plug into the HA-2(SE) with the switchable male end, and presto: easy toggling of the charging functionality.


----------



## HasturTheYellow

This is something that I can mention to the engineers, but not something that I can guarantee will ever be available on our website to purchase or as a pack-in for all HA-2SE units sold.


----------



## gavinfabl

This is a nice little update. Love my HA-2, great form factor vs functionality. Pleased the HA-2SE didn't ruin this.


----------



## TimeLord

HasturTheYellow Thanks for letting us know the HA-2SE was now available. I love my HA-2, but did lament that its DAC was not as good as I would have liked. This update I hope will fix that.

The other improvement I wanted was to lower the noise floor, because I use it with the very sensitive Shure SE846 (9 Ohms of impedance). These updates are very welcome. 

For me, the form factor is so compatible with the iPhone 6, which I use as a dedicated transport, combined with the case that combines them without the need for rubber bands, double-sided tapes, or even the compact cables, makes this solution very appealing for my travel needs. It doesn't look like a science experiment. Lol

I placed my order for the SE with expedited shipping this morning and hope to have it by Friday. I'll post my impressions after some listening.


----------



## Subhakar

hasturtheyellow said:


> For anyone wondering why the HA-2 was "mysteriously" out of stock for a couple of weeks, it was due to us preparing to release the slightly updated HA-2SE which features the newly released ESS Sabre32 Reference ES9028-Q2M DAC. It is available now and shipping immediately.




DSD!!


----------



## HasturTheYellow

timelord said:


> @HasturTheYellow Thanks for letting us know the HA-2SE was now available. I love my HA-2, but did lament that its DAC was not as good as I would have liked. This update I hope will fix that.
> 
> The other improvement I wanted was to lower the noise floor, because I use it with the very sensitive Shure SE846 (9 Ohms of impedance). These updates are very welcome.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I look forward to your results with those highly sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Kingston12

timelord said:


> @HasturTheYellow Thanks for letting us know the HA-2SE was now available. I love my HA-2, but did lament that its DAC was not as good as I would have liked. This update I hope will fix that.
> 
> The other improvement I wanted was to lower the noise floor, because I use it with the very sensitive Shure SE846 (9 Ohms of impedance). These updates are very welcome.
> 
> ...


 

 I'd really like to get one of those docking cases, but Amazon won't ship to the UK. Do you know of any other vendors that I might try?


----------



## TimeLord

kingston12 said:


> I'd really like to get one of those docking cases, but Amazon won't ship to the UK. Do you know of any other vendors that I might try?



Sorry, that's the only place I've seen it.


----------



## kendavis

kingston12 said:


> I'd really like to get one of those docking cases, but Amazon won't ship to the UK. Do you know of any other vendors that I might try?


 
 Haven't really been following the thread, but have you checked Amazon's UK site? Is this what you are looking for: https://www.amazon.co.uk/OPPO-na-Oppo-HA-2/dp/B00U1PQVWU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475061165&sr=8-2&keywords=OPPO+HA-2+Portable+Headphone+Amplifier+%26+DAC ?
  
 ...Oops... or maybe you're just looking for the case.


----------



## TimeLord

kendavis said:


> Haven't really been following the thread, but have you checked Amazon's UK site? Is this what you are looking for: https://www.amazon.co.uk/OPPO-na-Oppo-HA-2/dp/B00U1PQVWU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475061165&sr=8-2&keywords=OPPO+HA-2+Portable+Headphone+Amplifier+%26+DAC ?
> 
> ...Oops... or maybe you're just looking for the case.




He was looking for this.


----------



## kendavis

Yes... I see that now. Thanks.


----------



## Bazirker

Looking forward to the HA-2SE!  Hoping to see comparisons with the original once the new units start landing on our doorsteps


----------



## JakiChan

I'm thinking about picking up an HA-2 SE now that I have an iPhone 7.  My only wish - that I could charge it while it was feeding power to the phone.  This would be for long road trips only.  But can anyone guess for me my total run time if I started with a full iPhone and a full HA-2 SE?  I know the HA-2SE says a 7 hour run time on USB mode, but I'm wondering if I also wanted to keep my phone charged up (which I like to do on trips so that it's not drained when I get to where I'm going) how long I could listen for?


----------



## abm0

jakichan said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an HA-2 SE now that I have an iPhone 7.  My only wish - that I could charge it while it was feeding power to the phone.  This would be for long road trips only.  But can anyone guess for me my total run time if I started with a full iPhone and a full HA-2 SE?


 
 I assume you meant to say "use it while it was feeding power". Anyway, nobody can guess your run time without knowing your iPhone usage patterns (how fast you tend to drain it). What can be easily estimated is that if you use the HA-2 to fully charge your iPhone once from 0% to 100% the HA-2 will be left with about 45 minutes of run time as a DAC/amp combo. If you charge the iPhone for only 50% of its capacity, the HA-2 is left with half of what it had, so 3.5-ish hours of playback.
  
 iPhone 7 battery capacity = 1960 mAh
 Oppo HA-2 battery capacity = 3000 mAh
 Charging efficiency for power banks = 70% or less (so for every 100 mAh taken out of the HA-2 the receiving device would only store 70 mAh in its own battery, at best)


----------



## anticute

kingston12 said:


> I'd really like to get one of those docking cases, but Amazon won't ship to the UK. Do you know of any other vendors that I might try?


 
 I'm in the EU too, and I'd also like to get me one of those. Weird that there aren't any sellers on AE or ebay that sell something like that..


----------



## Sevenfeet

hasturtheyellow said:


> Being able to use the HA-2SE as a battery bank does not lower the amount of battery space that is usable by the HA-2SE for normal use. The profile of the HA-2SE does. If we wanted to improve on the battery life of the HA-2SE we would have needed to increase the depth (size) of the HA-2SE to allow for a larger battery to be installed on top of the circuit board. This would require major retooling, engineering, cost, etc.
> 
> The HA-2SE was designed to be a simple product update/refresh, not a successor, to the HA-2, so the changes to the product are minimal.


 

 I've been a happy user of the original HA-2 since it was introduced in Feb 2015 and I bought one in the first batch.  The performance has been good and I carry it often, especially on my business trips.  It makes everything sound better....headphones, my car stereo and I use it sometimes as a real DAC for my two channel listening room since I haven't spent the money on an HA-1 yet.  The battery bank feature has been very important to me when I know I'll be in situations of high battery use in my iPhone where charging may or may not be available (like on planes).  The new chipset and extra features are always welcome.  I am a little disappointed in not seeing USB-C....micro USB is a horrible interface and always problematic of plugging it in correctly, especially in low light or dark situations.


----------



## Subhakar

jakichan said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an HA-2 SE now that I have an iPhone 7.  My only wish - that I could charge it while it was feeding power to the phone.  This would be for long road trips only.  But can anyone guess for me my total run time if I started with a full iPhone and a full HA-2 SE?  I know the HA-2SE says a 7 hour run time on USB mode, but I'm wondering if I also wanted to keep my phone charged up (which I like to do on trips so that it's not drained when I get to where I'm going) how long I could listen for?







sevenfeet said:


> I've been a happy user of the original HA-2 since it was introduced in Feb 2015 and I bought one in the first batch.  The performance has been good and I carry it often, especially on my business trips.  It makes everything sound better....headphones, my car stereo and I use it sometimes as a real DAC for my two channel listening room since I haven't spent the money on an HA-1 yet.  The battery bank feature has been very important to me when I know I'll be in situations of high battery use in my iPhone where charging may or may not be available (like on planes).  The new chipset and extra features are always welcome.  I am a little disappointed in not seeing USB-C....micro USB is a horrible interface and always problematic of plugging it in correctly, especially in low light or dark situations.




Once they start making USB 3.1 Type-C DAC/Amps for the new USB 3.1 Type-C devices, it would be the end of all worries because USB 3.1 Type C is capable of sending 100W of power out. They can even power as many as a dozen or two or more desktop amps connected in one daisy chain. One USB 3.1 plug can replace 40 power adapters in 40 devices in daisy chain. Not to mention the data transfer speeds up to 10Gb per sec? And bidirectional flow. We won't even be discussing battery recharge time.  All in a year or two. So the real question is, will there be any need for adapters, converters and cables anywhere at all once Bluetooth HD starts wirelessly transmitting digital lossless music to Bluetooth 4.2 ToTL headphones like the one AK is developing with beyerdynamic based on AK-T5p? Future is all wireless charging and wireless transmission i.e. no anxiety clock ticking anywhere. Just a quiet a hotline (wireless) from music source to receiver ears. And people are *upset* that Apple *removed* headphone jack from iPhone-7?!! Lossless HD Wireless communications will not just disrupt but totally annihilate interconnector/adapter/converter/cable industries worth trillions. There will be nobody standing between your favourite band's recording theater and your ears to adversely affect intended SQ or cause any loss. All the super high-end premium DAC chips of today's DACs and DAPs will be right inside your ToTL Bluetooth HD headphones. Lord giveth. We taketh. Nobody dareth come in between. HD hips won't lie. Nobody lets the dogs out.






http://www.head-fi.org/t/821419/hd-bluetooth-tesla-headphones-from-ak-beyerdynamic-24-bit-aptx-hd-2016-ifa/0_60#post_12896497


----------



## TimeLord

Oppo shipped my order the same day I placed the order. Now, I'm sitting down with the HA-2 SE. I fully charged it and have started listening to it. The packaging is identical to the original HA-2 with the exception of the "SE" designation and the indication on the side for the updated DAC chip.
  
 I use the Oppo HA-2  iPhone 6 case to keep things tidy. The first thing I noticed was that while the SE looks identical to the original, there must be a slight change in size because it does not fit into the case as smoothly as the original. It still fits in there, but I had to finagle it and it causes a slight pitch at the back of the case. Overall, it is still a good solution.
  
 There was some discussion in the past about a slight clicking noise coming from the bass and gain switches if you shook the HA-2. It wasn't a big deal to me, but my HA-2 has that click. The HA-2 SE is completely silent when shook. It looks like Oppo has tightened that part of the chassis.
  
 One of the things I was hoping for was to get a pitch black quite noise floor with the improved amp section. I have mentioned before that I use the Shure SE846 for portable listening. The SE846 is very sensitive and has a low 9 Ohms of impedance. The SE846 will pick up amp noise if it is there. None of my portable amps (HA-2, Sony PHA-3, Sound Blaster E5, Fiio E11K Kilimanjaro 2, Centrance Skyn, Beyerdynamic A200p) or others that I have tried like the Mojo have a pitch black background. I do have some desktop amps that are dead silent.
  
 The HA-2 SE has reduced the amount of background noise, but it has not eliminated it. Compared to its predecessor, it is about 60% quieter, but there is still a definitely noticeable hiss when listening through the SE846. With less sensitive IEMs and cans, it is going to be pitch black. There is a definite improvement in the reduction of noise; alas, I'll continue to look for a solution that will provide a low enough noise floor for the SE846 in a portable solution.
  
 I'll need to do some critical listening to see what differences I can discern from the new DAC. In the meantime, here are some comparison pics.


----------



## Bazirker

Thanks for the early impressions! I've been considering this amp to match with my UM Merlins, which are 12 ohm. I recently owned the Leckerton UHA760, which I thought was awfully close to black. Might be worth a try.


----------



## billtboys

hasturtheyellow said:


> ​
> ​ OPPO HA-2 Portable Headphone Amplifier/DAC
> OPPO HA-2 User Manual
> ​
> ...


 
 The HA-2 is one of my favorite pieces of equipment. Overall quality is just stellar. The transparent sound is awesome, the bass boost is  realistic and subtle (perfect for  most open backs), the clarity, and if you can hear any noise at full volume on high gain, then scientists need to study your ears. All that and a full size USB which is underrated as a function of flexibility in the market. Only a tiny complaint...The amp is awesome, but it doesn't power my HD 600s to my satisfaction.


----------



## abm0

billtboys said:


> the bass boost is  realistic and subtle


 
 I think I could've done with some more subtlety, with a bass boost that didn't touch the lower mids at all and just stuck to the bass region proper, reaching peak gain maybe in the 60-80 region. But maybe I'm spoiled because my first DAC before this was the FiiO Q1 and that one has a _very_ classy bass boost.


----------



## billtboys

abm0 said:


> I think I could've done with some more subtlety, with a bass boost that didn't touch the lower mids at all and just stuck to the bass region proper, reaching peak gain maybe in the 60-80 region. But maybe I'm spoiled because my first DAC before this was the FiiO Q1 and that one has a _very_ classy bass boost.


 
 No, you're just more knowledgeable and have a better ear than me.  I can't pinpoint anyplace on a sound signature. I know the scale but that and a dollar will get you a cup of Joe. I just know that when I engaged the bass during certain songs on certain open back cans, the sound was pleasing to my ears and I enjoyed the music more.


----------



## billtboys

>


----------



## billtboys

abm0 said:


> I think I could've done with some more subtlety, with a bass boost that didn't touch the lower mids at all and just stuck to the bass region proper, reaching peak gain maybe in the 60-80 region. But maybe I'm spoiled because my first DAC before this was the FiiO Q1 and that one has a _very_ classy bass boost.


 
 I'm glad to hear you say that about the Q1. I'm getting 2 in tomorrow for some friends who don't want to spend a lot on decent quality audio.


----------



## spennyb

Hi Guys,
  
 It's been a very long time since I invested in any hi-fi gear, somehow daft car projects have caused me to drift away from hi-fi...but enough's enough! Time to make my 6-7 hr commutes on Britains trains a little more fun again!
  
 So, the first thing I find myself doing is posting a question *that may well have been asked* earlier in this mammoth thread; the kind of thing that normally irritates me immensely - sincere apologies if so...I did search within the thread for some keywords but it didn't find anything, but happy to receive a blunt reply with a URL.
  
 My first investment today will be on a pair of Sennheiser Momentum 2.0's - I listened to some the other evening, liked them, and with various gift cards I need to use, I can get about £100 off the RRP. Sometimes I'll ennivatibly use them wirelessly for convenience, but what I'm really aiming to do is use them tethered for best SQ within my budget. I was going to upgrade to an iPhone7+ but would rather spend the money on headphones and a DAC, and continue with my iPhone6+ running iOS10. It's immaculate, and still performing well...must..not..get...sucked..in..by...Apple marketing....
  
 So, the rest of the plan is:
  
 1) Re-rip my entire collection as FLAC....some of my library was ripped in 2007 with whatever codecs iTunes 7.x/QT had, albeit in 256/44.1
 2) Switch off the dreaded convenience of Apples cloud service - absolutely useless for my journeys, with rubbish mobile data connection.
 3) Buy the latest Oppo HA2SE - my local audio store hasn't yet got them in stock, but happy to wait a week or so whilst I re-rip everything.
  
 However, my phone is 64GB with a tonne of photos...some can be cleared, others I'd like to keep on there
  
 With that in mind, it won't leave me a huge amount of space for music. Not the biggest library by far, but even ripped per above, its about 30GB. That'll be a whole lot bigger with FLAC of course. So, the other week I saw these: http://www.lexar.com/products/usb-flash-drives/lexar-jumpdrive-c20i.html
  
 128GB of onboard memory with through connection to USB-A for charging (and transferring data from the Mac/PC, of course)
  
 So...as an easy way of getting around my space constraints, can I use this as my connection between the iPhone and the Oppo, and populate it with FLAC audio? I know I'll need to use the Lexar application to access the music - that may prevent me from using Hibiki or Onkyo HD, so maybe I'm just wasting my time completely?
  
 I'm not familiar with the bus technology of Lightning connectors; does the fact that outbound digital audio from phone>Oppo then lock that channel from reading the external memory? Or is it bidirectional (with enough bandwidth for such requirements)?
  
 Thanks for any insight or direction folks (and apologies again if I'm duplicating)
  
 Spencer.


----------



## miketlse

spennyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been a very long time since I invested in any hi-fi gear, somehow daft car projects have caused me to drift away from hi-fi...but enough's enough! Time to make my 6-7 hr commutes on Britains trains a little more fun again!
> 
> ...


 
  
 An alternative option is to consider the new Shanling M1, which can accept 200 Gb SD cards.
 it was only released a few days ago, so physical stocks are still low at most retailers, but you can order online.
 There are many owners of other DACs, especially the Chord Mojo, who are waiting eagerly to see if the first user reviews, back up the pre-release publicity. 
 The interest has been triggered because the shanling is ipod nano sized, relatively cheap, and can use large SD cards - so no need to worry about the hassle of connecting to a phone.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd
http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/hifi-devices/shanling-m1-black-dap-high-fidelity-dac-ak4452-32bit192khz-dsd--p-11359.html#idTab1


----------



## spennyb

Thanks Miketlse!
  
 So...noddy question....I presume the community are looking to only really use this as a transport replacement for the iPhone/iPod, and not as a 1-stop-solution? i.e., they'll output the USB-C to one of the USB inputs on the Mojo (or Oppo), and let that dedicated DAC do the hard work, and output from this to 'phones?
  
 I did consider recycling an old video generation classic iPod. It's currently sitting in my car glovebox as a jukebox, so I presume the battery will now need replacing. I could open it an swap the HDD for an SDHC carrier, and get up to 128GB, maybe even 256GB if the OS can address that size card....however....without the ability to install Hibiki/OnkyoHD, I'm going to limited to Apples 24-bit/48Khz.
  
 Ideally, I want to keep the gadget count down, more stuff to remember and carry around (albeit the M1 does look very nice and small)...but like you, it'll be interesting to hear first thoughts.
  
 Cheers
 Spencer


----------



## billtboys

spennyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been a very long time since I invested in any hi-fi gear, somehow daft car projects have caused me to drift away from hi-fi...but enough's enough! Time to make my 6-7 hr commutes on Britains trains a little more fun again!
> 
> ...


 
 Somebody out there, please correct me if I'm wrong, and I apologize if I am. I'm not writing this specifically to prove you wrong, I want to help.  I believe that it doesn't do you any good to re format those files in FLAC. FLAC is only the container. What I mean by that is that you can't improve on the sound, all you can do is maintain the quality by changing it to FLAC.  So my point is that all you're doing with making those files FLAC is keeping the sound just as good as it was, but you're adding to the space that the file is  using, without getting any additional  benefits from it. I'm a rookie here, I could be wrong. Maybe someone else with more knowledge than me can add to the discussion. Think of it this way. if  a top chef prepares a delicious meal but places that meal on a trashcan lid, it may look un-appetizing. However, if the chef places it on the finest china on a 24 carat gold tray, the meal will still taste exacty the same as before,  despite its different presentation.


----------



## miketlse

spennyb said:


> Thanks Miketlse!
> 
> So...noddy question....I presume the community are looking to only really use this as a transport replacement for the iPhone/iPod, and not as a 1-stop-solution? i.e., they'll output the USB-C to one of the USB inputs on the Mojo (or Oppo), and let that dedicated DAC do the hard work, and output from this to 'phones?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have both the oppo and mojo, but like many users I do find that some phones do emit a lot of RFI and electrical noise. My samsung galaxy note 3 was quiet originally, but after an android update, the bursts of noise started. I have tried ferrite chokes on the usb cable but there is still noise.
 Many other users do suffer similarly, and do not want to cure the noise by switching their phones to airplane mode.
 I did want to try connecting my oppo and mojo to my laptop at work, but we are blocked from installing the drivers, so that is a non starter.
  
 So they often use other DAPs to store their music, then feed the signal to the oppo or mojo via usb or coaxial.
 The shanling, would be just used to store 200Gb of music library, and feed that to the oppo or mojo, and then to the headphones.
  
 You could reuse the ipod, but the difference with the shanling is that it is small, is not restricted by Apple file types/music players, and can feed FLAC and DSD files to the oppo or mojo.
 I don't have an iPod, so that is why the shanling could be interesting.
  
 Several manufacturers seem to have woken up to the fact that the success of the oppo and mojo, have created a market for a portable music store, that means that there is no need to connect to ones phone. The oppo and mojo were initially marketed as dacs for phone users, but they seem to have kick started this new market for non-phone music stores.
  
 HiBy and OnkyoHD are popular for iPhones, but music player software can be influenced by personal preferences, so no music player is really dominant. 
  
 The next few weeks will be very interesting.


----------



## spennyb

billtboys said:


> Somebody out there, please correct me if I'm wrong, and I apologize if I am. I'm not writing this specifically to prove you wrong, I want to help.  I believe that it doesn't do you any good to re format those files in FLAC. FLAC is only the container. What I mean by that is that you can't improve on the sound, all you can do is maintain the quality by changing it to FLAC.  So my point is that all you're doing with making those files FLAC is keeping the sound just as good as it was, but you're adding to the space that the file is  using, without getting any additional  benefits from it. I'm a rookie here, I could be wrong. Maybe someone else with more knowledge than me can add to the discussion. Think of it this way. if  a top chef prepares a delicious meal but places that meal on a trashcan lid, it may look un-appetizing. However, if the chef places it on the finest china on a 24 carat gold tray, the meal will taste the same as before,  despite it's different presentation.


 
 Hmm, not my understanding - again, relative rookie in terms of ripping/converting, but when I originally built my iTunes library 9/10yrs ago it was with a "lossy" CODEC; you're removing data from the core track - how much you remove is dependant upon what settings you use and the CODEC itself. Once the data's gone, it's gone....you can't put it back, it has to be re-ripped from the source.
  
 Ripping to FLAC is a "lossless" method - it doesn't remove data (although I confess to being slightly confused by FLAC settings in MAX and XLD having a compression setting - so bits of data are being removed, surely?)
  
 Of course, a FLAC ripped album is only as good as the source itself, ie the next weakest point is the CD material itself - which is a long way short of the studio masters...but I can't do much about that unless I invest £26 per album to re-purchase albums from HDTracks (or similar), which are created from a higher quality source than CD (which is a compromised media)


----------



## billtboys

spennyb said:


> Hmm, not my understanding - again, relative rookie in terms of ripping/converting, but when I originally built my iTunes library 9/10yrs ago it was with a "lossy" CODEC; you're removing data from the core track - how much you remove is dependant upon what settings you use and the CODEC itself. Once the data's gone, it's gone....you can't put it back, it has to be re-ripped from the source.
> 
> Ripping to FLAC is a "lossless" method - it doesn't remove data (although I confess to being slightly confused by FLAC settings in MAX and XLD having a compression setting - so bits of data are being removed, surely?)
> 
> Of course, a FLAC ripped album is only as good as the source itself, ie the next weakest point is the CD material itself - which is a long way short of the studio masters...but I can't do much about that unless I invest £26 per album to re-purchase albums from HDTracks (or similar), which are created from a higher quality source than CD (which is a compromised media)


 
 Like I said. I'm not an authority. But even if I AM right, your sound certainly won't suffer by doing what you're doing, so there's no reason to stop.


----------



## spennyb

miketlse said:


> I have both the oppo and mojo, but like many users I do find that some phones do emit a lot of RFI and electrical noise. My samsung galaxy note 3 was quiet originally, but after an android update, the bursts of noise started. I have tried ferrite chokes on the usb cable but there is still noise.
> Many other users do suffer similarly, and do not want to cure the noise by switching their phones to airplane mode.
> I did want to try connecting my oppo and mojo to my laptop at work, but we are blocked from installing the drivers, so that is a non starter.
> 
> ...


 
 Got it, thanks miketlse  Yup, just using it as a transport device/DAP, perfect. It does look like a nice piece of kit, for sure.
  
 I would add, that in my use-case, the listening pleasure is ultimately compromised by being on a train; background conversations and white noise...but you've got to start off with the best intentions I guess. Maybe I need to make more of an effort to listen to music whilst working in my home office, lol


----------



## abm0

spennyb said:


> Hmm, not my understanding - again, relative rookie in terms of ripping/converting, but when I originally built my iTunes library 9/10yrs ago it was with a "lossy" CODEC; you're removing data from the core track - how much you remove is dependant upon what settings you use and the CODEC itself. Once the data's gone, it's gone....you can't put it back, it has to be re-ripped from the source.
> 
> Ripping to FLAC is a "lossless" method - it doesn't remove data (although I confess to being slightly confused by FLAC settings in MAX and XLD having a compression setting - so bits of data are being removed, surely?)
> 
> Of course, a FLAC ripped album is only as good as the source itself, ie the next weakest point is the CD material itself - which is a long way short of the studio masters...but I can't do much about that unless I invest £26 per album to re-purchase albums from HDTracks (or similar), which are created from a higher quality source than CD (which is a compromised media)


 
 No bits of data are being removed. It's just like zip or rar compression: everything is preserved exactly, but you can opt for a more complicated algorithm that takes longer to run (both ways!) and packs the same data more densely, for a smaller storage footprint. I imagine the lowest compression is intended for use with hardware-limited devices that support FLAC in principle but don't have the muscle to provide gapless playback for the most densely packed FLACs.
  
 And no, CD as a medium and format is not compromised in any way - it contains everything you will ever be able to hear with human ears. Hi-res audio is just an expensive fad that doesn't add consistently perceivable SQ.


----------



## miketlse

spennyb said:


> Hmm, not my understanding - again, relative rookie in terms of ripping/converting, but when I originally built my iTunes library 9/10yrs ago it was with a "lossy" CODEC; you're removing data from the core track - how much you remove is dependant upon what settings you use and the CODEC itself. Once the data's gone, it's gone....you can't put it back, it has to be re-ripped from the source.
> 
> Ripping to FLAC is a "lossless" method - it doesn't remove data (although I confess to being slightly confused by FLAC settings in MAX and XLD having a compression setting - so bits of data are being removed, surely?)
> 
> Of course, a FLAC ripped album is only as good as the source itself, ie the next weakest point is the CD material itself - which is a long way short of the studio masters...but I can't do much about that unless I invest £26 per album to re-purchase albums from HDTracks (or similar), which are created from a higher quality source than CD (which is a compromised media)


 
  
 You are right that there will be no benefit from converting files created using lossy codecs.
  
 You have a few days to wait before your oppo arrives, so my suggestion would be to rerip a *handful* of your favourite CDs to FLAC, to use as a test case.
 I like many others, have found that both the oppo and mojo, can make good higher bitrate MP3s sound wonderful (there is only so much that can be achieved with low bitrate files). You may find that your oppo brings your existing music files to life, and you don't need to rerip all your existing files, but if you have a few new FLACs, you can at least perform the comparison.


----------



## spennyb

miketlse said:


> You are right that there will be no benefit from converting files created using lossy codecs.
> 
> You have a few days to wait before your oppo arrives, so my suggestion would be to rerip a *handful* of your favourite CDs to FLAC, to use as a test case.
> I like many others, have found that both the oppo and mojo, can make good higher bitrate MP3s sound wonderful (there is only so much that can be achieved with low bitrate files). You may find that your oppo brings your existing music files to life, and you don't need to rerip all your existing files, but if you have a few new FLACs, you can at least perform the comparison.


 
 Yup, doing exactly that at the moment - just a handful of my all-time favourite albums using a variety of settings (FLAC compression)...I think that ultimately I'll end up using lossless ripping on everything and storing on an external HDD (or if I finally get around to it, build a FreeNAS) as my raw "master" collection - from there I can re-code it into whatever format I need, maybe even creating a number of iTunes friendly libraries with differing bitrates, depending on the target device....even quickly listening to these on the built-in speakers of a 13" rMBP, it sounds far more open and alive. 
  
 The plan for getting the Sennheisers today has fallen through though, going to have to wait until midweek when I'm next in London. I'll dig out some of my old Shure in-ear headphones later and listen properly.


----------



## zilch0md

spennyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't miss the 1st footnote on the page you linked:
  


> 1 Files supported: *Music—MP3/CAF/ACC/AIF/WAV/AIFF/M4A.* Video—AVI/FLV/MP4/MOV/M4V/MKV/MPG/RM/RMVB/WMV


 
  
 FLAC is not supported.
  
 As you concluded, above, in my experience, ALL of the outboard storage products out there that are made for iDevices, can only play files using an included proprietary player.  I suspect, *but you would have to test it*, that the proprietary player would send S/PDIF to the HA-2's USB A port, no problem. But how polished is the UI of that player?  I'd bet it's a buggy piece of junk. Again, you'll have to test it. Take one for the team and let us know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## Mercilesslord

hi guys where do u guys get ur micro usb to micro usb otg cable? i am looking for a cheap one. thanks!!


----------



## ryanjsoo

mercilesslord said:


> hi guys where do u guys get ur micro usb to micro usb otg cable? i am looking for a cheap one. thanks!!




Have a look at this one here:
http://s.aliexpress.com/Qnqu63EF


----------



## TimeLord

@spennyb
 There has been a lot communicated about FLAC and ripping CDs in the past couple pages, so I won't try to gather the quotes. I do want to point you in the right direction when it comes to ripping CDs. In the not too distant past, I too was faced with the dilemma of tons of mp3s ripped in various compression settings from 192 to 320 kbps over the years and decided once and for all to rip everything into FLAC.
  
 mp3 and AAC (in the case of iTunes) are lossy formats; this means in order to achieve their extraordinary size compression of a song they throw away parts of the frequency spectrum. The lower the kbps, the more information is thrown out. You can test this for yourself. Rip a song in 128 kbps and then again in 320 kbps and it will be apparent to you which one is which.
  
 FLAC is different. It's a compression algorithm, but it is lossless. As someone above has already mentioned there are different compression settings. You can set the compression level from zero to 8. If set at zero, the output file is the least compressed (bigger file), but the ripping process is faster as there is less work to be done. If you set the compression level to 8, then the output file is the smallest it can be, but the ripping process takes the longest. Of course any setting in between zero and 8 will yield a compromise of file size and ripping speed, accordingly.
  
 Someone mentioned that CD quality is the best you can do and anything else above that is a waste. I have found that to not be true. I have countless examples of higher bit rate music that sounds better. How far up the bit rate ladder can you go before there are no differences? I cannot answer that question. There are sound engineers and recording masters that do not agree on this point, let alone a hobbyist such as myself. Additionally, I don't know if the higher bit rate music that I have is better because it is a higher bit rate or if the sound engineers did a better job of creating the higher bit rate tracks than they did the lower bit rate tracks when they created them from the master recordings.
  
 If you want to hear what a truly well recorded track in a high bit rate can sound like, download any album by Chesky Records from HDTracks and I guarantee you'll be blown away.
  
 I'd be remiss if I didn't point this out regarding HDTracks: Not all the music on HDTracks that is higher bit rate originated that way. I understand that they upsample a lot of their high bit rate tracks from CDs. Essentially filling the extra space with nothing and therefore having no audible difference from the lower bit rate tracks. So check the details section of the album and see what they state there to see if that particular album is worth the extra cost for the higher bit rate. Chesky Records albums are guaranteed to be sourced from the master and you'll definitely get what you pay for on those albums.
  
 As for ripping a CD, the best way that I have found for doing this is using Exact Audio Copy (EAC); and best part is, it is free as long as you're not using it for commercial purposes. EAC takes into account, even the particular minor misalignment of the laser in your drive. It takes longer to use this software than other software, but when you're done ripping with EAC that's the last time you'll have to rip your collection because you will end up with an exact copy of whatever is on your CD. Also, EAC compares the resulting output files with all other EAC users that have ripped that CD and gives you a score that will let you know how well your rip was performed.
  
 Again for the doubters, take an mp3 that was ripped at 320 kbps and compare that to an EAC ripped CD and compare the results. You should be able to hear the difference between the lossy mp3 and the lossless FLAC. If you're unable to discern the difference, then happily stick to your mp3s.
  
 As for iPods and iPhones, that is what I use for transport and I feed the digital output of my iPhone to the HA-2/HA-2 SE. To do that, I use Korg's iAudioGate which works similarly to Onkyo HD Player and outputs the digital bits past Apple's 24 bit 48 kHZ limit. I prefer iAudioGate because the interface is cleaner and it gets updated more than Onkyo's. It's not perfect, but it gets the job done.
  
 One last thing, if you are only going to be ripping CDs and won't have to deal with higher bit files, you can make your life simpler by using EAC to rip into ALAC (apple's lossless format similar to FLAC) and it will be compatible iTunes and iPhones. You can use the native iPhone player. Or you can use iAudioGate to output to the HA-2. Also, it is simple to go back and forth between FLAC and ALAC. Since they are both lossless, you are simply swapping out containers and you are not losing anything in the conversion.
  
 Happy ripping.


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> Someone mentioned that CD quality is the best you can do and anything else above that is a waste. I have found that to not be true.


 
 You may have that subjective impression, especially if you're emotionally invested in the exaggerated price paid for music on HDTracks, but I doubt you've done any proper blind/ABX testing to establish what's true and what's not in the matter. 44.1 kHz sampling is enough to perfectly reproduce all frequencies that the human perceptive apparatus can hear, and 16-bit samples are enough to accommodate a 112 dB difference between the loudest and quietest sounds in your recording. If you turn your music volume to non-hearing-damaging levels you will not be able to hear the quietest (-112 dBFS) parts of your music unless maybe you spend a lot of time listening to music in an anechoic chamber (which I'm pretty sure you don't).
  
 Physics is physics and biology is biology. You can't change the hard limits of your body by purchasing more expensive music that takes up more space. 
  


> I don't know if the higher bit rate music that I have is better because it is a higher bit rate or if the sound engineers did a better job of creating the higher bit rate tracks than they did the lower bit rate tracks when they created them from the master recordings.


 
 Not when they created them from the masters, but rather if they created completely new masters with hi-res delivery in mind. Only if they re-master and somehow do a better job of it the second time around (maybe they compress the dynamics less, for one handy example) will you get audibly superior quality in the hi-res release, and it will have nothing to do with either the bit depth or the sampling rate, it will just be a better master and it will sound better than the previous master even when rendered in 16/44.1.
   





> Again for the doubters, take an mp3 that was ripped at 320 kbps and compare that to an EAC ripped CD and compare the results. You should be able to hear the difference between the lossy mp3 and the lossless FLAC.


 
 Not in most songs. What ABX tests I've seen reported show experienced critical listeners unable to tell the difference for most tracks, with some rare exceptions in the form of very "busy" symphonic tracks. The difference between 320-MP3 and lossless/CD-original is also something that has been blown way out of proportion. And consumers who pay attention to the available evidence from blind/ABX tests can save themselves a lot of money and storage space by not buying or ripping absolutely everything in FLAC/ALAC/OGG-lossless/APE or what have you, and by not spending a dime on hi-res-anything (unless they plan to do some mastering themselves - hi-res is actually necessary for professional sound processing, even though it does practically nothing for pure listening).


----------



## spennyb

Timelord & abm0,
  
 Thank you so much for taking the time to construct perhaps the most informative replies I've seen in a long while - jolly good reads, and some really great pointers in there with regards to applications and methodologies.
  
 I didn't reply to the counter to my comment above, re "CD's being a compromise"....I'm a newb in this forum, so would be poor form, but I also appreciate it wasn't the best worded comment from me. What I actually meant was, that from a listening perspective, I agree with the counter argument as I couldn't comment whether the human ear (and especially my non-sound engineer ears!) can detect any audible difference between that offered by a CD and a master recording or HDTracks sample like the Chesky offerings.
  
 What I was driving at, is that at some point in the design process for CD's, when the boffins were designing and taking input from all concerned parties, there has to have been either an engineering/mathematical compromise, a marketing compromise, a packaging/consumer compromise, cost compromise, durability compromise, etc. Or quite possibly all of the above. The fact that it's still regarded so highly for a technology that's approaching 40yrs old is astounding (in fact, being in the IT industry, I'm struggling to think of many technologies that enjoy that kind of continued longevity; zOS on Mainframe, POWERi nee AS/400 (both of which have, but are not the same as Day 1 release because they've been developed immensely), and TCP/IP)
  
 ....but it must also be said that with free reign in an ideal-world and without having to bow to the above considerations of price, how easily it can be manufactured, and so on, would we have had CD's?...or would laser discs (!) and studio grade magnetic media have been the dominant mainstream technology? Of course not, nobody wanted to carry those around, nobody would have manufactured a portable device for them despite being mathematically superior by being able to store more data. Even SACD with the same form factor never broke into mainstream, I'm assuming because it broke the cost compromise criteria. Unfortunately, sometimes good-enough is good-enough for 99.99% of the consuming market.
  
 So, CDs are still BLOODY good technology and intrinsically "right" with all the above criteria in mind...we're still on Gen 1; a CD from 1981 will still play in a 2016 CD player, and vice-versa....amazing when you think about it.
  
 Right, time for me to jump on the lathe and continue to work on the car projects, then go and play around with EAC and see what my future strategy is going to be.
  
 Cheers chaps,
 Spencer.


----------



## TimeLord

@abm0 I'm not here to argue what you're happy with. I was clear in my post that this is far from a settled part of sound reproduction. Even going as far as to state that I wasn't sure if higher bit rate music sounded better because of how it was created or if it was the higher bit rate itself. If you're happy with your mp3s and CD quality, good for you. Always trust your ears.


----------



## sreenisatish

Can anyone confirm if the bass boost works when using it as a line out USB DAC?


----------



## TimeLord

sreenisatish said:


> Can anyone confirm if the bass boost works when using it as a line out USB DAC?


 

 I just tested it and the bass boost has no effect on the line out output.


----------



## sreenisatish

timelord said:


> I just tested it and the bass boost has no effect on the line out output.




Ah a little disappointing but I think I'll still get it. Thanks for checking.


----------



## miketlse

sreenisatish said:


> Ah a little disappointing but I think I'll still get it. Thanks for checking.


 
 I presume the design thinking was that the bass boost, is primarily to improve the sound through headphones, in noisy environments (eg commuting).
 I expect the designers also thought that people would use the line-out as an input to a preamp, and they could use the preamp to boost the bass instead (using tone controls?).


----------



## TimeLord

When I first started trying to compare the HA-2 and HA-2 SE's respective DACs, I got confused as to what I was hearing. So much so that I introduced the HA-1 as a control; then things became clear.
  
 First, the test rig setup: iPhone or PC USB in the case of the HA-1 --> HA-2, HA-2 SE, or HA-1 --> Line out -->  Cavalli Liquid Gold --> Focal Utopia
  
 I used _ConfidentialMX ft. Becky Hanson - I Started a Joke_ as the test track. It was a good test track because it incorporates deep bass with delicate female vocals and some fast transients.
  
 The first thing I noticed was that the explosions at the beginning of the track are much more composed on the HA-2 than they are on the HA-2 SE. The explosion sounds abrupt and stunted on the SE. I thought "how could that be?" Then I noticed the female vocals which were reaching up into the 3.5 kHz regions at times were not as smooth on the SE. It was like they had ragged edges when I tried to visualize it.
  
 That's when I hooked up the HA-1 to see the similarities among the three. This is when it became apparent what Oppo must have been trying to do. The sound signature of the SE was closer to the HA-1 versus how close the HA-2 was to the HA-1. The HA-1 is brighter than the HA-2. Unfortunately, where the HA-1 was able to render the explosions and articulate the vocals, the SE fell short. The HA-2, while not trying to mimic the HA-1, does a good job of rendering the explosions and the vocals in its own way. It's not as airy as the HA-1, but I don't expect it to be either.
  
 The HA-2 SE seems to have tried to do what the HA-1 does, but has fallen short and unfortunately is not as good as its predecessor, the HA-2.
  
 I mentioned in an earlier post that the HA-2 SE has a quieter amp section than the HA-2. Because the test above isolated the DAC section, I wanted to see if there was a synergy between the new DAC and amp in the HA-2 SE so I tested both the HA-2 and the SE out of their headphone outputs driving the Utopia.
  
 The HA-2 SE performed significantly worse than the HA-2. Playing the same track as above, the explosions did not decay well. They were muddy and not well composed. The vocals too were harsher.
  
 I wanted to see how other tracks sounded so I tried a track I often use for testing: _Kat Edmonson - Summertime_.
  
 The instrument separation was better on the HA-2 than on the SE. The SE's brighter presentation gives an illusion of more air and its quieter amp is noticeable in the quieter sections of the song where the HA-2's hiss is more audible.
  
 Conclusion:
 Oppo tried to bring more air and a brighter presentation to the HA-2 SE, but ultimately it did not produce a better product. Based on these results, I cannot recommend the HA-2 SE. I'll be sticking with my HA-2 for my portable listening.


----------



## spennyb

Wow, interesting comparison....at the very least I 'm going to audition the HA-2 ASAP before stock is depleted in favour of the newer model. I have a good relationship with a hi-fi shop in central London who stock the Oppo DACs, I'll try and ascertain whether I could even get lucky with a stock clearance price drop!


----------



## sreenisatish

timelord said:


> Conclusion:
> Oppo tried to bring more air and a brighter presentation to the HA-2 SE, but ultimately it did not produce a better product. Based on these results, I cannot recommend the HA-2 SE. I'll be sticking with my HA-2 for my portable listening.




How about the DAC section alone? I am planning to use the ha2se as a DAC alone with another dedicated amp. Was wondering if the issues you mentioned were inherent to the DAC or the amp portion.


----------



## spennyb

zilch0md said:


> Don't miss the 1st footnote on the page you linked:
> 
> 
> FLAC is not supported.
> ...


 
 Arggh...great catch Mike, thanks...I had totally missed that. I may still get one "for other stuff"; maybe offload some photos, use it to keep a cache of videos to watch, but looks like I'm going to have to free-up some native capacity in the iPhone for the music.
  
 Thanks again
 Spencer.


----------



## Bazirker

Timelord, is there any chance that your HA-2SE needs to break in?


----------



## TimeLord

sreenisatish said:


> How about the DAC section alone? I am planning to use the ha2se as a DAC alone with another dedicated amp. Was wondering if the issues you mentioned were inherent to the DAC or the amp portion.


 

 I started my comparison by isolating the DAC section. The DAC section is what has failed the HA-2 SE. I didn't try to isolate the amp section, but I didn't notice it to be worse than the HA-2; in fact, it has a lower noise floor the HA-2.
  
 I don't know how in what context you are using the HA-2, but I would not get either HA-2 or the HA-2 SE as a dedicated DAC. The HA-2's overall solution as a portable gear is what makes it so attractive. It is a compromise between form factor and performance.
  
 Are you looking for a portable solution or a desktop setup? How will you be feeding the HA-2 and what is your dedicated amp? Answering these questions will help to provide you a good recommendation.


----------



## sreenisatish

timelord said:


> I started my comparison by isolating the DAC section. The DAC section is what has failed the HA-2 SE. I didn't try to isolate the amp section, but I didn't notice it to be worse than the HA-2; in fact, it has a lower noise floor the HA-2.
> 
> I don't know how in what context you are using the HA-2, but I would not get either HA-2 or the HA-2 SE as a dedicated DAC. The HA-2's overall solution as a portable gear is what makes it so attractive. It is a compromise between form factor and performance.
> 
> Are you looking for a portable solution or a desktop setup? How will you be feeding the HA-2 and what is your dedicated amp? Answering these questions will help to provide you a good recommendation.




I am looking for a portable setup. I will be using the Alo audio continental v5 as the amp. Source will be a Note 4 Android phone.


----------



## TimeLord

sreenisatish said:


> I am looking for a portable setup. I will be using the Alo audio continental v5 as the amp. Source will be a Note 4 Android phone.


 
 Ok, you're going to have a relatively large stack regardless of the DAC you select based on the dimensions of the Note 4 and the Continental v5's thickness. So any size gains you would have gotten by using just the HA-2 with a smaller sized phone are out of consideration.
  
 With size compromises thrown out, I am going to focus strictly on sound quality. The best portable DAC that I have come across is the Chord Mojo.However, it is twice the price of the HA-2.
  
 If price is a consideration, go with the original HA-2 (which may even be on sale since the release of the SE); otherwise, go with the Mojo.
  
 For me the form factor has thus far kept me away from the Mojo. I also have a Sony PHA-3 that outperforms the HA-2, but it's bigger and doesn't pair up cord-free like the HA-2 does with an iPhone and thus doesn't get as much use as the HA-2. So do the calculus among size, form factor, performance, and price. Then pick accordingly.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## sreenisatish

Thanks, TimeLord!
  
 I was indeed down to two choices the Oppo or the Mojo. Decided to go with the Oppo based on the cost.
 But after your review, cancelled the Oppo order and ordered a Mojo. I do not mind the bigger stack and I assume the Mojo would be future proof too.


----------



## gr8soundz

timelord said:


> The HA-2 SE seems to have tried to do what the HA-1 does, but has fallen short and unfortunately is not as good as its predecessor, the HA-2.
> 
> Conclusion:
> Oppo tried to bring more air and a brighter presentation to the HA-2 SE, but ultimately it did not produce a better product. Based on these results, I cannot recommend the HA-2 SE. I'll be sticking with my HA-2 for my portable listening.


 
  
 Whoa!
  


bazirker said:


> Timelord, is there any chance that your HA-2SE needs to break in?


 
  
 +1.
 Interested to  see if anything changes with more burn-in on the SE.
  


timelord said:


> Ok, you're going to have a relatively large stack regardless of the DAC you select based on the dimensions of the Note 4 and the Continental v5's thickness. So any size gains you would have gotten by using just the HA-2 with a smaller sized phone are out of consideration.
> 
> For me the form factor has thus far kept me away from the Mojo. I also have a Sony PHA-3 that outperforms the HA-2, but it's bigger and doesn't pair up cord-free like the HA-2 does with an iPhone and thus doesn't get as much use as the HA-2. So do the calculus among size, form factor, performance, and price. Then pick accordingly.


 
  
 I too find myself going for better ergonomics than overall sound quality. Gains are too small for the added price, bulk, and complexity of use.
  
 Easier to deal with a slimmer 'stack' with fewer distracting lights and an actual volume knob.


----------



## TimeLord

sreenisatish said:


> Thanks, TimeLord!
> 
> I was indeed down to two choices the Oppo or the Mojo. Decided to go with the Oppo based on the cost.
> But after your review, cancelled the Oppo order and ordered a Mojo. I do not mind the bigger stack and I assume the Mojo would be future proof too.


 

 Please let me know how you like the sound once you get your order. It'll be off topic for this thread, so drop me a PM. I'd like to hear your impressions.


----------



## TimeLord

bazirker said:


> Timelord, is there any chance that your HA-2SE needs to break in?


 
  
  


gr8soundz said:


> Whoa!
> 
> 
> +1.
> ...


 
 I have never had much faith in "burn in," but for the sake of ruling out any possibilities, I'll report back after having put some hours on the SE.


----------



## gr8soundz

timelord said:


> I have never had much faith in "burn in," but for the sake of ruling out any possibilities, I'll report back after having put some hours on the SE.


 
  
 I'm not big on burn-in either but I never dismiss it.
  
 Some people swear buy it including a (inexpensive) custom cable manufacturer I've dealt with.
  
 Unlike some who dismiss cabling, I can actually hear a difference between headphone cables (imo due to less conductive resistance) but I haven't been so quick to ignore the 'burn-in' they might believe in.


----------



## Bazirker

timelord said:


> I have never had much faith in "burn in," but for the sake of ruling out any possibilities, I'll report back after having put some hours on the SE.




Yeah I also don't have much faith in burn in when it comes to solid state devices, but I figure it can never hurt. I definitely do believe in burn in for headphones, so there's that, at least. Either way,thanks for the impressions!


----------



## spennyb

Quote: TimeLord 





> I also have a Sony PHA-3 that outperforms the HA-2, but it's bigger and *doesn't pair up cord-free like the HA-2 does with an iPhone* and thus doesn't get as much use as the HA-2.


 
  
 Cord-free with iPhone?


----------



## miketlse

sreenisatish said:


> Thanks, TimeLord!
> 
> I was indeed down to two choices the Oppo or the Mojo. Decided to go with the Oppo based on the cost.
> But after your review, cancelled the Oppo order and ordered a Mojo. I do not mind the bigger stack and I assume the Mojo would be future proof too.


 
  
 I have both the Oppo and the Mojo, and was using a Note 3 phone as an input.
  
 The original use case was phone plus dac when commuting. The Note 3 was originally silent (ie not generating any RFI or other clicks, pauses or other interference), but after an Android upgrade, the phone started causing frequent clicks and other noise. This noise was audible when using both the oppo and mojo, so don't blame the mojo if you can hear similar irritating electrical noise. I added a ferrite choke to the usb lead, but this did not provide a complete cure - so experimentation with the phone Android settings, process priorities, caching détails etc may yield benefits, but it may require a bit of effort.
  
 Soundwise, how do they compare - well I got the oppo first, and I remember thinking that if the Mojo is better than the oppo, then the Mojo must be something special.
 When I got the Mojo, I discovered that it is special.
 Using jazz trios and quartets as a test case, both the Oppo and Mojo reveal great detail and clarity in the individual instruments, but the Mojo is just that bit better at revealing the decay of notes, it adds depth to the sound stage, and just makes the whole performance feel a bit more musical. Once I got the Mojo, I stopped using the oppo, but I still own it.
  
 If anyone has limited budget, then they can happily buy the oppo and have plenty of enjoyment. If budget is not the deciding factor, then I suggest buy the Mojo, and experience that extra 1% of performance/enjoyment.
  
 My commute has changed, so I do not use the oppo or mojo in mobile mode presently. I normally now use the Mojo in desktop mode, connected via optical to my PC at home, and either listen through headphones, or use the line-out to feed my hifi. The optical does get rid of all the RFI and the loud electrical clicks and bumps, but during quiet passages it is still possible to hear very low level background noise. I put this down to probably electrical noise generated inside my PC, and plan to experiment using SSDs and/or use a laptop on battery power (to eliminate mains born interference).
  
 I am contemplating the possibility of using the mojo solely in desktop mode, and using the oppo again in my office at work. I also do prefer the oppo form factor, it is phone sized and does slip easier into pockets. I have often wished that Chord had designed the Mojo to fit in an oppo sized case.
  
 I know there are a lot of mentions of the mojo in this post, but someone asked if anyone had compared the oppo and mojo.


----------



## TimeLord

spennyb said:


> Cord-free with iPhone?




Sorry, that wasn't the best wording. I was hoping readers would have picked up on my past posts.

Usually there is the short 3 or 4 inch USB to Lightning cable (in the case of iDevices or micro USB for Android) at the bottom of your stack to connect the iPhone to the HA-2. It's tidy enough, but still distracting, especially if it can be eliminated through the use of a case like in the second photo of this post. This is why I really love the HA-2's form factor.


----------



## abm0

bazirker said:


> Yeah I also don't have much faith in burn in when it comes to solid state devices, but I figure it can never hurt.


 
 Even if such a thing were real, it would be too subtle to fix the kind of problems TimeLord was talking about and probably too subtle to hear. The sound of certain speakers and headphones does change by that much through burn-in, but solid-state electronics? Not in this universe.


----------



## zilch0md

I've not yet heard the HA-2 SE, but I've long preferred the DAC section of the HA-2 to any other DAC I own, including the HA-1, Metrum Acoustics Octave  MkII, CEntrance DACmini CX, DACport LX and the FiiO X5's DAC (sold, but that thing has a great DAC, too - far outshining its amp).  
  
 I can imagine people rolling their eyes every time I say the HA-2's DAC is so much better than my low-fi and mid-fi desktop DACs, but I think it's the price factor that sways opinions. Affordable stuff isn't supposed to beat the more expensive stuff, but sometimes it does.
  
 That said, I'm looking forward to a consensus of opinion on the HA-2 SE from people I've come to trust. TimeLord might be onto something, just the same.
  


Spoiler: My favorite rig uses the HA-2 DAC



This has been my favorite rig for several weeks, now.  Nothing beats it.  The HD800, PM-1, LCD-2, plus all my other desktop and portable gear are gathering dust.  I'm not trying to go portable (or "transportable") - it just happens that this sounds better than anything else I can cook up, currently.
  

  
 Apple iPod Touch 6 
*Oppo HA-2* (DAC)
 iBasso PB2 Pelican with 2x Sparkos Labs SS3602 _discrete_ dual op-amps with dummy buffers
 Balanced Toxic Cables _Silver Poison _
 Beyerdynamics DT880 600 (with locking Mini-XLR jacks installed by BTG-Audio)


----------



## BLacklWf

Just ordered SE.  I haven't heard the original HA-2, but I have heard a lot of other gears.. mostly desktop gears.  I'm excited to try SE.


----------



## Sevenfeet

The Mojo sounds interesting but as an iOS user, a big feature of the Oppo is MFI certification which means that you'll need the camera kit with the Mojo, which is a no-sale.  Also, having the Oppo have the ability to charge my phone has come in handy many many times.


----------



## TimeLord

sevenfeet said:


> The Mojo sounds interesting but as an iOS user, a big feature of the Oppo is MFI certification which means that you'll need the camera kit with the Mojo, which is a no-sale.  Also, having the Oppo have the ability to charge my phone has come in handy many many times.


 

 Not necessarily. I have a 3" cable that has the CCK capability built into it and it works perfectly with my Sony PHA-3, which is not MFi certified.


----------



## franz12

sevenfeet said:


> The Mojo sounds interesting but as an iOS user, a big feature of the Oppo is MFI certification which means that you'll need the camera kit with the Mojo, which is a no-sale.  Also, having the Oppo have the ability to charge my phone has come in handy many many times.


 
 Mojo is twice expensive and much less portable as it is bulkier. Also, if you don't have golden ears, you won't find Mojo is any better than the HA-2. It has been a week since I have Hugo. But I am not sure yet whether Hugo produces any better sounds than the HA-2. That may be because I only use streaming services. Time will tell.


----------



## TimeLord

franz12 said:


> Mojo is twice expensive and much less portable as it is bulkier. Also, if you don't have golden ears, you won't find Mojo is any better than the HA-2. It has been a week since I have Hugo. But I am not sure yet whether Hugo produces any better sounds than the HA-2. That may be because I only use streaming services. Time will tell.


 

 You don't need "golden ears" to hear the difference between the Mojo and the HA-2. And given a choice of DACS between the Mojo and the Hugo, I'd rather have the Mojo.
  
 I completely agree with your assessment of its bulkiness. Chord could take lessons from Oppo on product design and usability. The Mojo and Hugo have those ridiculous lights and buttons you're somehow suppose to memorize. Oppo has it right with simple direct switches and that great volume knob that has the right amount of resistance as you turn it. And you always know what volume you've set on the HA-2.


----------



## BLacklWf

Just ordered SE.  I haven't heard the original HA-2, but I have heard a lot of other gears.. mostly desktop gears.  I'm excited to try SE.


----------



## franz12

timelord said:


> You don't need "golden ears" to hear the difference between the Mojo and the HA-2. And given a choice of DACS between the Mojo and the Hugo, I'd rather have the Mojo.
> 
> I completely agree with your assessment of its bulkiness. Chord could take lessons from Oppo on product design and usability. The Mojo and Hugo have those ridiculous lights and buttons you're somehow suppose to memorize. Oppo has it right with simple direct switches and that great volume knob that has the right amount of resistance as you turn it. And you always know what volume you've set on the HA-2.


 
 When I auditioned Mojo and Hugo one by one, I didn't like Mojo as it was not as brilliant as Hugo. But if someone like somewhat warmer sound signature, it could be quite understandable. 
  
 Also I would rather choose HA-2 over Mojo taking into account all other considerations. This is after I auditioned them with my HD-800S and Ether C. The difference was quite minimal to my ears.
  
 Now, I strongly believe that diminishing returns come in quite quickly to DACs. They don't make such difference if you already use $300 DAC, while what kind of a headphone you use can make non negligible difference.
  
 But I have to admit that I only use apple music (AAC 256k), and I don't plan to use other services like Tidal as their music collection is way too small.


----------



## TimeLord

franz12 said:


> When I auditioned Mojo and Hugo one by one, I didn't like Mojo as it was not as brilliant as Hugo. But if someone like somewhat warmer sound signature, it could be quite understandable.
> 
> Also I would rather choose HA-2 over Mojo taking into account all other considerations. This is after I auditioned them with my HD-800S and Ether C. The difference was quite minimal to my ears.
> 
> ...


 

 On portable gear, there are inherent limitations and compromises must be made. To that end, decisions have to be made that are not always the most optimal for sound.
  
 Once you step away from portables, it's a whole different ball game.
  
 I agree with you to a point regarding DACs. When trying to improve the overall quality of sound, the order of upgrades should be headphones first (they will give you the most bang), followed by a good amp, then finally the DAC. If the rest of your signal chain is neutral and clean, a poor performing DAC will be very noticeable. This is where I am today.
  
 Unfortunately, $300 for a DAC in today's market will leave a substantial hole in your signal chain depending on how far you've advanced in diminishing returns ladder. For the last couple months, finding a great DAC that doesn't let down the rest of my signal chain has been a substantial hurdle. I have auditioned many DACs and read about even more. All of this effort is why I have developed respect for the Mojo. It punches way above its weight (if you go by costs). Nonetheless, it is not good enough for the desktop system that I'm trying to put together. I'm looking for something that can surpass the performance of the Yggdrasil, which is a very good DAC, but also comes with a hefty price.


----------



## franz12

timelord said:


> On portable gear, there are inherent limitations and compromises must be made. To that end, decisions have to be made that are not always the most optimal for sound.
> 
> Once you step away from portables, it's a whole different ball game.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I understand your point. But what I wanted to point out is that as far as you use streaming services with limited quality (AAC 256k, which might be the case for vast majority),  there is little point to go further when it comes to DAC.
  
 And absolutely, if your source in your desktop is of very high quality, that might be a different story.


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> All of this effort is why I have developed respect for the Mojo. It punches way above its weight (if you go by costs)


 
 You seem to be the only one who thinks this. For everyone else it's the opposite: it's way too expensive for what little (if any?) SQ improvement it brings over devices at HA-2 / O2+ODAC levels of performance.


----------



## x RELIC x

abm0 said:


> You seem to be the only one who thinks this. For everyone else it's the opposite: it's way too expensive for what little (if any?) SQ improvement it brings over devices at HA-2 / O2+ODAC levels of performance.




Seriously? Quite frankly you shouldn't speak for 'everyone else'. I owned an HA-1 (I know, it isn't the HA-2), AGD DAC-19, and currently have the iFi iDAC2 that I can't sell on Head Fi, and the Mojo and the DAVE. I personally feel the Mojo was better than the iDAC2, HA-1 and DAC-19 in soundstage depth, natural timbre, timing and detail (not exaggerated frequency response to give a perceived sense of detail), and I feel it hits well above its price. It will also depend on what transducer you are listening through. 

If you can't hear a difference then congratulations, you've saved some cash. Of course everyone will have their own preference and perspective, which is why it's not wise to make such broad statements. TimeLord's opinion is just as valid as yours and there are many, many more people that share his view.


----------



## ClieOS

As a Mojo owner, I'll say it is an excellent DAC / amp of its own right. Though I won't say it hits well above its price. For me, it is a bit on the pricy side. HA-2 will be what I consider to hits above its asking price, despite not as good as Mojo.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> You seem to be the only one who thinks this. For everyone else it's the opposite: it's way too expensive for what little (if any?) SQ improvement it brings over devices at HA-2 / O2+ODAC levels of performance.



You have clearly not spent much time on other Head-Fi threads if you think I'm the only one with this opinion. You have challenged my opinion in the past regarding the Mojo and called it "nonsense." Yet, when I asked you if you've even auditioned the Mojo, you went silent.

I don't have any problem with someone challenging my opinion and presenting a different perspective. That makes for a healthy forum. What I do have a problem with is someone making statements without having even heard a product.

For anyone reading this, A/B the Mojo to the O2/ODAC and report back your findings. I don't have a Mojo, but I'll even send you my O2/ODAC to facilitate the test, if you PM me. I guarantee you'll hear the difference on a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

clieos said:


> As a Mojo owner, I'll say it is an excellent DAC / amp of its own right. Though I won't say it hits well above its price. For me, it is a bit on the pricy side. HA-2 will be what I consider to hits above its asking price, despite not as good as Mojo.




Well reasoned and I respect your view. For me, it's the opposite and I value what it brings to the table more than others I suppose. C'est la vie. Of course there's also diminishing returns and the valueerformance ratio will never be linear.


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> You have clearly not spent much time on other Head-Fi threads if you think I'm the only one with this opinion.


 
 Well yes, I only meant this thread in saying you were the only one etc. I haven't done the rounds of the Mojo threads because I'm just not here to focus on the Mojo but on the HA-2 (see thread title again).
   





> when I asked you if you've even auditioned the Mojo, you went silent.


 
 Of course I did, because that question would just open a useless "my subjective impression vs. your subjective impression" debate. That doesn't help anything. It certainly doesn't help as much as counting and comparing multiple pro and con opinions (rather than just 1 vs. 1) and wouldn't help nearly as much as presenting some rigorous measurements of both devices running on standardized setups.
   





> What I do have a problem with is someone making statements without having even heard a product.


 
 So have that problem then, you're welcome to it. I don't. I see legitimacy even in reporting the prevailing opinion extracted from whatever number of reviews one has read. It's still information and it's still originally based on subjective impressions from people who have actually listened to the product.
   





> For anyone reading this, A/B the Mojo to the O2/ODAC and report back your findings.


 
 ... preferably in an appropriate thread, which is not this one.


----------



## x_lk

franz12 said:


> Mojo is twice expensive and much less portable as it is bulkier. Also, if you don't have golden ears, you won't find Mojo is any better than the HA-2. It has been a week since I have Hugo. But I am not sure yet whether Hugo produces any better sounds than the HA-2. That may be because I only use streaming services. Time will tell.


 
 +1
 Obviously I have no golden ears. I was lucky to be able to buy a 2nd hand Mojo at a reasonable price (still 2x what I paid for refurbished ha-2). Auditioned it for several days then sold Mojo and keeping ha-2. No regrets. To me the difference is really subtle when driving Westone UM PRO 30. With my Hifiman 400i, Mojo wins in clarity and power, if I listen carefully and the surrounding is quiet. But I will never wear 400i on the go, so the choice becomes clear. By the way, Mojo's build quality exceeds my expectation and I would say it's equally good comparing to ha-2. However, I still can't appreciate Mojo's design and style. Maybe exaggerating a little if I call it ugly. But side by side with ha-2, Mojo does give me the toy feeling with its curvy side lines, color changing buttons, and oversized logo. Also it does not go nicely with any phone I have. It's too small, while too thick at the same time.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> Well yes, I only meant this thread in saying you were the only one etc. I haven't done the rounds of the Mojo threads because I'm just not here to focus on the Mojo but on the HA-2 (see thread title again).
> Of course I did, because that question would just open a useless "my subjective impression vs. your subjective impression" debate. That doesn't help anything. It certainly doesn't help as much as counting and comparing multiple pro and con opinions (rather than just 1 vs. 1) and wouldn't help nearly as much as presenting some rigorous measurements of both devices running on standardized setups.
> So have that problem then, you're welcome to it. I don't. I see legitimacy even in reporting the prevailing opinion extracted from whatever number of reviews one has read. It's still information and it's still originally based on subjective impressions from people who have actually listened to the product.
> ... preferably in an appropriate thread, which is not this one.



You need not be on a Mojo thread to find people who appreciate it. Duck into the DAC threads and have a look. 

If your idea of a healthy forum is blindly championing one product and spewing opinions that you yourself haven't even formed, then how is that contributing to build an overall consensus?

It's people going out there listening to products, forming opinions, and reporting back their findings that builds consensus. For instance ClieOS's opinion regarding price to performance presents another view and helps others that are trying to make their own decisions. 

If you're going to simply parrot what others have said and can't be bothered to audition the products you're talking about, you're not helping. In fact, you're likely misleading those reading "your opinion."


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> If your idea of a healthy forum is blindly championing one product and spewing opinions


 
 Real nice.
  


> that you yourself haven't even formed


 
 Incorrect. They're opinions that I have formed about what conclusion most of the direct-user opinions are pointing to. It's not an opinion about the product itself but a meta-opinion about multiple other opinions about the product.
  


> then how is that contributing to build an overall consensus?


 
 A prevailing opinion, not a consensus, because you won't realistically get 100% of the people to agree. There are two steps to forming a prevailing opinion: 1. product users post their impressions, describe their direct experiences, which may vary a lot from best to worst, 2. someone reads a reasonable number of those impressions (nobody has infinite time, especially with products that have been discussed endlessly), forms a general meta-opinion about what the prevailing conclusion is, and either keeps it to themselves (maybe using it to make purchasing decisions) or - like me - posts it in the forum to save other newcomers the trouble of combing through tens or hundreds of posts to gather the same information again.
   





> It's people going out there listening to products, forming opinions, and reporting back their findings that builds consensus.


 
 Nope, they just provide the raw material. The prevailing opinion is built by going through all those primary opinions and coming out with a conclusion that the majority of reviewers would seem to agree with. More than once I've seen newcomers get completely confused by all the back and forth pro and con posts by direct-users because they couldn't detect a majority opinion in all that "noisy" raw data. This is where I like to fill in.
  
 Granted, I didn't do it with any level of scientific rigor in this case (like counting pro and con posts or something) - and that is a criticism that I will fully accept - but what cannot be said is that, in general, posting about others' opinions and where most of them seem to be pointing is not any kind of contribution, is not helpful in any way.


----------



## TimeLord

abm0 said:


> Real nice.
> 
> Incorrect. They're opinions that I have formed about what conclusion most of the direct-user opinions are pointing to. It's not an opinion about the product itself but a meta-opinion about multiple other opinions about the product.
> 
> ...



I'll start off by saying this is my last post regarding this topic. At this point we're off topic. If you want to further discuss it, feel free to PM me. 

If your opinion is solely formed by what you've read and not actual first-hand experience, then at the very least you should be qualifying your advice to note that. 

A perfect example is the HD800. Some people believe it is the best headphone built; others think its highs are harsh and it lacks bass. I found that depending on the genre of music that you're listening to, it can be phenomenal or not very good at all. You can't form such an opinion without hearing it. 

If everyone is just gathering the opinions of others and not listening to gear to create a prevailing opinion (you're right; that's the more correct term), then you'll only be left with the professional opinions from magazines and sites like Inner Fidelity. While I value their opinions, ultimately I need to form my own and that helps this community thrive.


----------



## abm0

timelord said:


> If everyone is just gathering the opinions of others and not listening to gear


 
 I never said everyone should do the same thing. My preference is my preference, everyone else can do what they think is best. That's actually how you get the best overall results in any social activity: with a diversity of people preferring to contribute in diverse and personal ways.
  
 One last thing I really want to take issue with, because I actually looked back to see if I had made such a misstep and needed to apologize for it, is this patently false accusation:
   





> You have challenged my opinion in the past regarding the Mojo and called it "nonsense."


 
 Nowhere on this thread have I ever said such a thing. The only place the word "nonsense" appears is in your accusation. I know my place when I'm just going off others' reviews and I would not call the product or experience description of a direct-user "nonsense".


----------



## x RELIC x

Never mind.


----------



## Subhakar

*Google Pixel* announced.
 $800.
  
 HeadFi Thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822143/google-pixel-phone-audio-quality#post_12912225
  
  
*Will the High-End Phone One Day Take Over the Niche DAP?*


----------



## timb5881

They already have for most people, just not the audiophiles and gadget freaks like us.


----------



## TimeLord

subhakar said:


> *Google Pixel*
> 
> announced.
> $800.
> ...







timb5881 said:


> They already have for most people, just not the audiophiles and gadget freaks like us.




For the mass public that is not obsessing over sound quality, phones have definitely taken over as the preferred device. 

But being general all-purpose devices, the manufacturers will not be willing to invest more money into the DAC and amp components of phones to make them compete with DAPs when only a small section of the market will even notice. 

I don't think this will happen anytime soon.


----------



## inertianinja

Is anyone yet using the HA-2 (original or SE) with the iPhone 7 that can provide some feedback?
  
 I have the 7 Plus, and I'm considering the HA-2 as my new stack to replace my DAP & portable amp.


----------



## Subhakar

inertianinja said:


> Is anyone yet using the HA-2 (original or SE) with the iPhone 7 that can provide some feedback?
> 
> I have the 7 Plus, and I'm considering the HA-2 as my new stack to replace my DAP & portable amp.


 

 Apparently, the DAC inside the 'Lightning Port to Headphone Port' adapter that comes with iPhone7 is quite decent Cirrus Logic one with low energy needs capable of 24bit/192kHz. Have you tried it? Is it any good compared to built-in DACs in any decent near-audiophile phone?


----------



## inertianinja

subhakar said:


> Apparently, the DAC inside the 'Lightning Port to Headphone Port' adapter that comes with iPhone7 is quite decent Cirrus Logic one with low energy needs capable of 24bit/192kHz. Have you tried it? Is it any good compared to built-in DACs in any decent near-audiophile phone?




I haven't had a chance to really try the bundled adapter yet, but I have read that the quality is mostly fine. 

My interest in the HA-2 is mostly about amplification, for use with harder-to-drive headphone splitter. 

With my 6 Plus it was impossible to get Line Out from the phone, so I ended up using a Fiio X3II/E12 as a portable solution. 

It seems like with the HA2 and iPhone 7 I can solve that issue. Lightning adapter for IEMs, HA2 for full size.


----------



## gr8soundz

timelord said:


> For the mass public that is not obsessing over sound quality, phones have definitely taken over as the preferred device.
> 
> But being general all-purpose devices, the manufacturers will not be willing to invest more money into the DAC and amp components of phones to make them compete with DAPs when only a small section of the market will even notice.
> 
> I don't think this will happen anytime soon.


 
  
 Already happened last year with the LG V10 and about to happen again with the V20.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785335/lg-v10-hi-fi-audio-quality-review-on-serious-audio-performance


----------



## TimeLord

gr8soundz said:


> Already happened last year with the LG V10 and about to happen again with the V20.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785335/lg-v10-hi-fi-audio-quality-review-on-serious-audio-performance




Thanks for the link. I need to read up on what LG has been up to.


----------



## billtboys

inertianinja said:


> I haven't had a chance to really try the bundled adapter yet, but I have read that the quality is mostly fine.
> 
> My interest in the HA-2 is mostly about amplification, for use with harder-to-drive headphone splitter.
> 
> ...


 
 For something that's hard to drive, you may not get the amplification you need.  For instance the TEAC HA P50 has more volume. I'm a big fan of the Oppo but I can't tell the difference between it and the TEAC and the TEAC is 100 dollars cheaper. I'd wait until more people with greater knowledge than me weigh in, but that's my opinion.


----------



## inertianinja

billtboys said:


> For something that's hard to drive, you may not get the amplification you need.  For instance the TEAC HA P50 has more volume. I'm a big fan of the Oppo but I can't tell the difference between it and the TEAC and the TEAC is 100 dollars cheaper. I'd wait until more people with greater knowledge than me weigh in, but that's my opinion.


 
 I like TEAC stuff, in general. Great build quality and features usually.
 I'm not exactly looking for TONS of power, just enough to drive stuff like the TH-X00, T50RPmk3, or Elear that benefit from a little more juice.
  
 Though the TEAC looks super versatile, it's very big (25mm longer, 4mm wider, 10mm thicker) and doesn't appear to have a USB charging option (it's got a barrel DC jack). It seems to be designed as a "semi-portable" whereas the HA-2 is truly portable.
  
 Is that portability worth another $200? I'm not sure. But I know that i'm far less likely to carry around the TEAC at that size.


----------



## MikeyFresh

inertianinja said:


> Though the TEAC looks super versatile, it's very big (25mm longer, 4mm wider, 10mm thicker) and doesn't appear to have a USB charging option (it's got a barrel DC jack). It seems to be designed as a "semi-portable" whereas the HA-2 is truly portable.
> 
> Is that portability worth another $200? I'm not sure. But I know that i'm far less likely to carry around the TEAC at that size.


 

 The price difference is $100, not $200.


----------



## stalepie

25mm shorter you mean


----------



## billtboys

inertianinja said:


> I like TEAC stuff, in general. Great build quality and features usually.
> I'm not exactly looking for TONS of power, just enough to drive stuff like the TH-X00, T50RPmk3, or Elear that benefit from a little more juice.
> 
> Though the TEAC looks super versatile, it's very big (25mm longer, 4mm wider, 10mm thicker) and doesn't appear to have a USB charging option (it's got a barrel DC jack). It seems to be designed as a "semi-portable" whereas the HA-2 is truly portable.
> ...


 
 I hear ya. The TEAC is clunky, The Oppo is svelt. Comfort and convenience are important.  Don't have any of the cans you mentioned, so I'm not much good to you. Hope you're enjoying that Focal.  Talk about making a splash in the headphone world. Maybe they're a standard raiser. Might cause other manufacturers to step up their game.


----------



## TimeLord

inertianinja said:


> I like TEAC stuff, in general. Great build quality and features usually.
> I'm not exactly looking for TONS of power, just enough to drive stuff like the TH-X00, T50RPmk3, or Elear that benefit from a little more juice.
> 
> Though the TEAC looks super versatile, it's very big (25mm longer, 4mm wider, 10mm thicker) and doesn't appear to have a USB charging option (it's got a barrel DC jack). It seems to be designed as a "semi-portable" whereas the HA-2 is truly portable.
> ...



I'm not sure how helpful this is but I'll throw it out there. I have a pair of Alpha Primes which are based on the T50rpmk2 drivers and they're very difficult to drive. They have a relatively low sensitivity value and they're planars. I'm not sure if that is also true for the newer generation T50rpmk3. 

Also, driving a planar magnetic headphone like the LCD-X which only has 20 Ohms of resistance and a high sensitivity value of 103dB / 1mW was rather difficult. To get a decent volume, the HA-2 was on high gain and between 4 and 5 on the volume knob. Planars need a lot of current, so consider that as well. 

For reference, I listen at a moderate level. When using IEMs like the SE846, I'm on low gain and between 1 and 2 on the volume knob. Also, I keep my iPhone at 80% output.


----------



## inertianinja

timelord said:


> I'm not sure how helpful this is but I'll throw it out there. I have a pair of Alpha Primes which are based on the T50rpmk2 drivers and they're very difficult to drive. They have a relatively low sensitivity value and they're planars. I'm not sure if that is also true for the newer generation T50rpmk3.
> 
> Also, driving a planar magnetic headphone like the LCD-X which only has 20 Ohms of resistance and a high sensitivity value of 103dB / 1mW was rather difficult. To get a decent volume, the HA-2 was on high gain and between 4 and 5 on the volume knob. Planars need a lot of current, so consider that as well.
> 
> For reference, I listen at a moderate level. When using IEMs like the SE846, I'm on low gain and between 1 and 2 on the volume knob. Also, I keep my iPhone at 80% output.


 
  
 Sure. I usually use my Mk3 and HE500 with a Lyr 2. I don't really expect any small, portable amp to kill it with planars like those. The portable amp is more for my ~80ohm cans that I would occasionally bring out with me.
  


billtboys said:


> I hear ya. The TEAC is clunky, The Oppo is svelt. Comfort and convenience are important.  Don't have any of the cans you mentioned, so I'm not much good to you. Hope you're enjoying that Focal.  Talk about making a splash in the headphone world. Maybe they're a standard raiser. Might cause other manufacturers to step up their game.


 
  
 The Elear really is great. Like nothing I've ever heard before, just so fast and PUNCHY. I'm using Tyll's word here, but sounds really do hit you like a ton of bricks with these.


----------



## Babulilm

Hi

Has anyone here had exprience of running a pair of alpha primes from the oppo ha2? Any impressions on how these two perform together?


----------



## Bazirker

babulilm said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone here had exprience of running a pair of alpha primes from the oppo ha2? Any impressions on how these two perform together?


 
  
 You should ask the guy who posted about it literally two posts before yours....


----------



## Babulilm

TimeLord

How does the oppo ha2 pair with your primes? 

In terms of power and overall sound quality.

Thanks


----------



## franz12

x relic x said:


> Well reasoned and I respect your view. For me, it's the opposite and I value what it brings to the table more than others I suppose. C'est la vie. Of course there's also diminishing returns and the valueerformance ratio will never be linear.


 
 Mojo is too warm to my taste. I enjoy listening to EDM, but Mojo failed to excite me enough. Now, I have both HA-2 and Hugo and connect them to my Ether C. Difference is subtle. HA-2 is bit more colored to Hugo, but in a positive way as such color makes me more exciting. Hugo is more on the neutral side and has more power. But I am not sure whether I need more power than HA-2 already provides me. Still I am trying to listen hard to justify such large price difference $1900!!!


----------



## TimeLord

babulilm said:


> @TimeLord
> 
> How does the oppo ha2 pair with your primes?
> 
> ...


 

 Let me start by saying that I never use the Alpha Prime with the HA-2 simply because the Prime is not really a portable can. So it usually only gets used with my desktop setup, so making a comparison between my desktop setup and the HA-2 is not really a fair representation of the HA-2's capabilities. So, I'll focus on how the HA-2 handles the Alpha Prime.
  
 First thing that hit me was how much power is required to drive the Alpha Prime, which has a relatively low 50 Ohms of impedance, but an astoundingly poor sensitivity of 90 dB/mW. I usually keep the iPhone's output at 80% and use the HA-2's controls to set the appropriate volume from there. When I plugged in the Prime and started playing music with the HA-2 set on high gain, I had to go all the way to 5 on the volume knob and it was still not driving the Alpha Prime effectively. Then I changed my usual 80% setting on the iPhone to 100%. With that change and the HA-2 on high gain, the HA-2 adequately drives the Prime with the volume knob between 3 1/2 and 4. So that still leaves you with some room on the volume knob.
  
 I did not find the sound quality coming from the HA-2 to be diminished while driving the Alpha Prime. I'm trying to carefully choose my words here because I'm essentially comparing the HA-2 to itself (the control being the HA-2 driving an IEM, which is how I normally use the HA-2) rather than compare it to how I normally hear the Alpha Prime, which is through a desktop setup.
  
 I think you can be very satisfied with the results of this pairing. I listened to music that requires some bass to make sure the Prime was getting sufficient power: Disturbed, Beastie Boys, etc.
  
 The only caveat might be how long the HA-2's batteries will last with this arrangement, because the HA-2 is working pretty hard to drive the Alpha Prime; but this may be a moot point since the rapid charge feature of the HA-2 can basically fully charge it from empty in about 30 minutes. Just something to think about.
  
 Lastly, I think the pairing looks rather good.


----------



## Babulilm

timelord said:


> Let me start by saying that I never use the Alpha Prime with the HA-2 simply because the Prime is not really a portable can. So it usually only gets used with my desktop setup, so making a comparison between my desktop setup and the HA-2 is not really a fair representation of the HA-2's capabilities. So, I'll focus on how the HA-2 handles the Alpha Prime.
> 
> First thing that hit me was how much power is required to drive the Alpha Prime, which has a relatively low 50 Ohms of impedance, but an astoundingly poor sensitivity of 90 dB/mW. I usually keep the iPhone's output at 80% and use the HA-2's controls to set the appropriate volume from there. When I plugged in the Prime and started playing music with the HA-2 set on high gain, I had to go all the way to 5 on the volume knob and it was still not driving the Alpha Prime effectively. Then I changed my usual 80% setting on the iPhone to 100%. With that change and the HA-2 on high gain, the HA-2 adequately drives the Prime with the volume knob between 3 1/2 and 4. So that still leaves you with some room on the volume knob.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the really indept and precise review. This answers loads of questions i had in one swoop. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Babulilm

TimeLord

I agree with you that the ap`s are not portable cans whereas the oppo ha2 is a portable amp/dac. I'm actually looking for a amp/dac combo for my office desktop set up but am struggling to find something within the 200-300 gbp bracket. Another headfi member on a different thread suggested i look at the ha2. Would you by any chance have any suggestions for an amp/dac combo that's within the price bracket that works well with the ap`s ?

Thanks


----------



## Subhakar

Seriously, how better Mojo could be, if one were to upgrade from HA2?


----------



## zilch0md

^ I've never heard the Mojo, but the consensus seems to be that the sound difference isn't anywhere near as great as the price difference (ignoring the HA-2's size and feature advantages.)
  
 That said, a properly designed pair of shoelaces costs a lot more than two pieces of cotton twine.  They function pretty much the same, but who would go for the twine instead of a new pair of shoelaces?  Answer: Someone who can't afford the shoelaces. 
  
 Among others, that would be me, in this analogy. The price of the Mojo stops me cold - not to mention the size, the lack of Apple support,etc. Again, I've not heard the Mojo, but have no interest in sacrificing things I like about the HA-2 with which the Mojo cannot compete.  I don't have to hear it to make those comparisons.


----------



## TimeLord

babulilm said:


> @TimeLord
> 
> I agree with you that the ap`s are not portable cans whereas the oppo ha2 is a portable amp/dac. I'm actually looking for a amp/dac combo for my office desktop set up but am struggling to find something within the 200-300 gbp bracket. Another headfi member on a different thread suggested i look at the ha2. Would you by any chance have any suggestions for an amp/dac combo that's within the price bracket that works well with the ap`s ?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Some of the best value in Head-Fi is coming from Schiit. Doing a quick conversion your budget is around $375 USD. There are a few options to consider from Schiit:
  
 1 - Their entry level products the Magni 2 amp and Modi 2 DAC would work well. They are each $99 so that's well within budget.
  
 From there the choices get a bit tougher since you'll be considering what area to improve and whether or not to strictly stay within budget or stretch the budget a bit. So here goes:
  
 2 - You can opt for the Modi 2 Multibit version and that will improve your DAC quite a bit. That option is an additional $150. That combined with the Magni 2 is $348 and within budget.
  
 3 - On the other hand, you can opt to improve the amp and go with a Vali 2 at $169 combined with either the Modi 2 or Modi 2 Multibit and you're at $269 or $419, respectively.
  
 4 - The last option to consider is the newly released Jotunheim with the balanced DAC option which brings it in at $499. I have had the opportunity to hear this little guy and I was quite surprised at how well it performs. I compared it to the their top of the line amp the Ragnarok with the Yggy as a common DAC for both and it took some serious critical listening to make the call as to which was the better amp. It's one seriously high performer.
  
 As I write this, I'm listening through the original Vali (which is not as good as the updated Vali 2) and the Oppo HA-1 as a DAC and the Prime sounds good. Plenty of power with the volume knob at 11 o'clock. The Vali being a tube amp, it provides a bit of a warmer sound which pairs with the Prime well by taming some of its treble harshness.
  
 I know I threw a lot of options at you above, but I wanted to make sure you had enough options to make a choice that makes sense to you. That said, if I was selecting, I would go with either option 3 or option 4 depending on how much I wanted to spend. Also keep in mind that if you go with option 3, you can start with the regular Modi 2 and upgrade to the Multibit version by sending it back to Schiit and paying the upgrade price.
  
 One more thing, all of the options above have a small footprint and should be office friendly. Check out the Vali's size compared to the HA-1.


----------



## gr8soundz

timelord said:


> As I write this, I'm listening through the original Vali (which is not as good as the updated Vali 2) and the Oppo HA-1 as a DAC and the Prime sounds good. Plenty of power with the volume knob at 11 o'clock. The Vali being a tube amp, it provides a bit of a warmer sound which pairs with the Prime well by taming some of its treble harshness.


 
  
 I got the Vali 1 a few weeks ago. Very impressive; still can't believe the price. Some hiss with sensitive headphones but excellent pairing with my T1.2.
  
 Like the small size too. No way an HA-1 would fit on my current desktop. HA-2 and SE still look enticing though.


----------



## gerelmx1986

subhakar said:


> Seriously, how better Mojo could be, if one were to upgrade from HA2?


 
 Mojo has no analog IN


----------



## Subhakar

gerelmx1986 said:


> Mojo has no analog IN




Damn, yes. And considering both the DAC/Amp as a combo, would Mojo be a considerable upgrade worth $250 more?


----------



## gerelmx1986

subhakar said:


> Damn, yes. And considering both the DAC/Amp as a combo, would Mojo be a considerable upgrade worth $250 more?


 
 I had an Oppo HA-2 and really liked it. Paired it with an NW-A17 walkman but when i got my ZX100 walkman i could not discern any change between amped and unamped walkman and i sold it (The HA-2), NOW, that  have new headphones I regrest selling the HA-2 because my DAP struggles with my headphones.


----------



## ThomasHK

Just got mine today. First impressions are great! Love the complete feature set and all the accessories it comes with.
  
 Pairs very well with my ONKYO E900m but I can't wait for my SE846 to arrive


----------



## ThomasHK

abm0 said:


> I think I could've done with some more subtlety, with a bass boost that didn't touch the lower mids at all and just stuck to the bass region proper, reaching peak gain maybe in the 60-80 region. But maybe I'm spoiled because my first DAC before this was the FiiO Q1 and that one has a _very_ classy bass boost.


 
 Yeah, I'm not sure I'll be using the bass boost a lot. It's too wide into the low mids. Can't imagine too many headphones where this would be useful.


----------



## TimeLord

thomashk said:


> Just got mine today. First impressions are great! Love the complete feature set and all the accessories it comes with.
> 
> Pairs very well with my ONKYO E900m but I can't wait for my SE846 to arrive :tongue_smile:



HA-2 and SE846 has been my go to road combo for a while now. You're going to love this setup. Make sure to take your time understanding the SE846's sound signature with the original blue filters and then work your way to the other two filters, custom filters, or how I run mine: no filters at all. 

I'll look forward to your measurements and comparisons of sound signature as contributed by the output impedance versus the filters.


----------



## Subhakar

gerelmx1986 said:


> I had an Oppo HA-2 and really liked it. Paired it with an NW-A17 walkman but when i got my ZX100 walkman i could not discern any change between amped and unamped walkman and i sold it (The HA-2), NOW, that  have new headphones I regrest selling the HA-2 because my DAP struggles with my headphones.


 
  
 My Sony A25 isn't connecting with HA-2 as USB DAC using the Oppo-approved custom cable. Looks like a defective piece.
 Any HeadFi member who can do a custom interconnect below $40?


----------



## gerelmx1986

subhakar said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I had an Oppo HA-2 and really liked it. Paired it with an NW-A17 walkman but when i got my ZX100 walkman i could not discern any change between amped and unamped walkman and i sold it (The HA-2), NOW, that  have new headphones I regrest selling the HA-2 because my DAP struggles with my headphones.
> ...


 

 maybe you can ask oppo for warranty? or serach amazon


----------



## Subhakar

Oppo-approved, not Oppo-made. 
 I guess, I will just look around for 3rd parties.


----------



## ThomasHK

timelord said:


> HA-2 and SE846 has been my go to road combo for a while now. You're going to love this setup. Make sure to take your time understanding the SE846's sound signature with the original blue filters and then work your way to the other two filters, custom filters, or how I run mine: no filters at all.
> 
> I'll look forward to your measurements and comparisons of sound signature as contributed by the output impedance versus the filters.




Haha, will do! 

I'm a little bit scared of the filter options. If I see how OCD I get about headphone tuning during product development, I'm afraid this is gonna push me down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Subhakar

jiffy squid said:


> For those of you looking for a more elegant solution for connecting your Sony Walkman device with your HA-2, we've been able to confirm that this cable will do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
> 
> 
> This cable works with the Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series.


 
  
  
  
 I purchased the same but it didn't work.
 Any other stores/links I can buy it from for my A25 with Oppo HA-2?


----------



## miketlse

subhakar said:


> I purchased the same but it didn't work.
> Any other stores/links I can buy it from for my A25 with Oppo HA-2?


 

 It was never advertised to work with the A25, so buying tha same cable from a different store, will not solve your problem.
 You need a different cable.


----------



## TimeLord

thomashk said:


> Haha, will do!
> 
> I'm a little bit scared of the filter options. If I see how OCD I get about headphone tuning during product development, I'm afraid this is gonna push me down a rabbit hole.




You're absolutely right. It is a rabbit hole that will suck up a few weekends. At least that's what happened to me. It's kind of like tube rolling, but mercifully cheaper. Haha


----------



## shinbojan

I'm using iphone 6s + dunu 2000j.
 Thinking about buying iphone 7 and OPPO HA-2. Would that be an overkill for 2000j?


----------



## gerelmx1986

shinbojan said:


> I'm using iphone 6s + dunu 2000j.
> Thinking about buying iphone 7 and OPPO HA-2. Would that be an overkill for 2000j?


 
 Don't know but i have an XBA-Z5 from sony amd love these IEM, they scale well but no tht great withouth and amp
  
 I had an Oppo HA-2 and sony XBA-A3 and couldn't get a difference between amped and unamped from my sony walkman


----------



## Subhakar

miketlse said:


> It was never advertised to work with the A25, so buying tha same cable from a different store, will not solve your problem.
> You need a different cable.


 
 An Oppo-Sponsered Head-Fier and Amazon too say that it does work with _"Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series."_
 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1425#post_11665063)
  
 Wonder why it doesn't work with A20 series while working with A10 series...


----------



## miketlse

subhakar said:


> An Oppo-Sponsered Head-Fier and Amazon too say that it does work with _"Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series."_
> (http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1425#post_11665063)
> 
> Wonder why it doesn't work with A20 series while working with A10 series...


 
  
 All the adverts that I have seen, mention the A15, but the A25 is conspicuous by its abscence - sorry I don't know the reason why, but maybe the answer is out there, with a bit of googling or forum browsing (the glass is always half full).


----------



## Subhakar

miketlse said:


> All the adverts that I have seen, mention the A15, but the A25 is conspicuous by its abscence - sorry I don't know the reason why, but maybe the answer is out there, with a bit of googling or forum browsing (the glass is always half full).


 

 You are right. :0 Devil is in details.


----------



## ThomasHK

timelord said:


> You're absolutely right. It is a rabbit hole that will suck up a few weekends. At least that's what happened to me. It's kind of like tube rolling, but mercifully cheaper. Haha


 
 And so it begins .... haha
  
 Already been back and forth between neutral and neutral without foam within the first hour of listening


----------



## gavinfabl

I have had the HA-2 for ages now, and really love it. I got the HA-2 SE today and I'm burning it in. But I do like what I am hearing with my headphones.


----------



## TimeLord

thomashk said:


> And so it begins .... haha
> 
> Already been back and forth between neutral and neutral without foam within the first hour of listening


 

 I see you've taken this pill:
  

  
 Let the measurements begin!


----------



## zilch0md

subhakar said:


> An Oppo-Sponsered Head-Fier and Amazon too say that it does work with _"Sony Walkman NW-ZX1, NW-ZX2, NWZ-A17, NWZ-A15, and NW-F880 series."_
> (http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/1425#post_11665063)
> 
> Wonder why it doesn't work with A20 series while working with A10 series...


 
  
 What you know for sure is that *one* of those cables doesn't work with your A25 - the one that you received from Amazon.  
  
 The A25 and A17 are nearly identical.  I have one of those cables, purchased from Amazon and it works fine with my A17.
  
 My advice would be to request an exchange - if nothing else, just to rule out the possibility that you received a bad cable.  You might be surprised to find that the next one works fine.
  
 Mike


----------



## ThomasHK

timelord said:


> I see you've taken this pill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, for sure. 

Measurements yes... Soon. Just moved jobs and we're still setting up the lab. Mid November probably. 

On a side note: there's certainly noise with the HA-2 and the SE846  Its not super annoying but it's there. Otherwise a good pairing.


----------



## TimeLord

thomashk said:


> Haha, for sure.
> 
> Measurements yes... Soon. Just moved jobs and we're still setting up the lab. Mid November probably.
> 
> On a side note: there's certainly noise with the HA-2 and the SE846  Its not super annoying but it's there. Otherwise a good pairing.




Yeah, finding a pitch black noise floor on the SE846 has been elusive with all portable amps I've tried. The HA-2 SE goes a long way to reduce the noise from its predecessor, but it has its own issues.

You probably saw the discussion on the iPhone Lightning to 3.5mm adapter. It's supposed to have a black background. I'm going to pick it up this weekend and see how it sounds. I don't have high expectations, but at under 10 bucks it's worth trying out.


----------



## ThomasHK

timelord said:


> Yeah, finding a pitch black noise floor on the SE846 has been elusive with all portable amps I've tried. The HA-2 SE goes a long way to reduce the noise from its predecessor, but it has its own issues.
> 
> You probably saw the discussion on the iPhone Lightning to 3.5mm adapter. It's supposed to have a black background. I'm going to pick it up this weekend and see how it sounds. I don't have high expectations, but at under 10 bucks it's worth trying out.




Yeah my S7 Edge is perfectly quiet and the HTC 10 I tried in a shop earlier today as well... So it's a little annoying that the DAC/amp I bought specifically for these earphones isn't haha


----------



## Bazirker

How would you guys think the noise floor would be with the HA-2 and CIEM's like the UM Merlin (original version,108 dB SPL and 12 ohms, I think)? How about with the HA-2SE?


----------



## ryanjsoo

bazirker said:


> How would you guys think the noise floor would be with the HA-2 and CIEM's like the UM Merlin (original version,108 dB SPL and 12 ohms, I think)? How about with the HA-2SE?


 
  
 When people complain about the hiss on the HA-2 (original), it's more that it's not silent rather than the actual hiss being that bad. My HA-2 doesn't hiss much at all with my 11ohm Oriveti Primacy and Westone UM 50 Pro, both relatively sensitive earphones, I would say the SE would be barely audible if at all. For reference, I'm a very low level listener and easily pick up hiss on most gear.


----------



## Subhakar

ryanjsoo said:


> When people complain about the hiss on the HA-2 (original), it's more that it's not silent rather than the actual hiss being that bad. My HA-2 doesn't hiss much at all with my 11ohm Oriveti Primacy and Westone UM 50 Pro, both relatively sensitive earphones, I would say the SE would be barely audible if at all. For reference, I'm a very low level listener and easily pick up hiss on most gear.


 

 I am on 8ohm impedance DUNU DN-2000J. So far, can't recollect having heard any hiss, maybe because I am always outdoors. Shall listen with more attention at home and on low volume and see...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

subhakar said:


> I am on 8ohm impedance DUNU DN-2000J. So far, can't recollect having heard any hiss, maybe because I am always outdoors. Shall listen with more attention at home and on low volume and see...




Well they're not exactly the most sensitive IEMs either... 102 dB SPL/mW with a very loose tolerance... Some units may go as low as 100 dB SPL/mW. A whopping 14dB below SE846 which have the same nominal impedance (wherever in the spectrum they measured it).


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## gavinfabl

Tomorrow I will have a comparison of the HA-2 vs HA-2 SE up.

Any questions, ask away


----------



## apaar123

Can it improve the soundstage of my headphones?


----------



## niron

gavinfabl said:


> I have my review up on my blog gavinsgadgets of the new Oppo HA-2 SE. Tomorrow I will have a comparison of the HA-2 vs HA-2 SE up. You will also find the review in my review section under reviews, audio.
> 
> Any questions, ask away


 
  
 Great review, Gavin. Looking forward for the next video.
  
 One tip for your future videos: The sound is relatively low, so you'd better use a lavalier mic like the Rode smartLav+ Lavalier mic.


----------



## gavinfabl

Thanks. It doesn't help that the intro music is so loud  maybe I'll lower that too.


----------



## shinbojan

subhakar said:


> I am on 8ohm impedance DUNU DN-2000J. So far, can't recollect having heard any hiss, maybe because I am always outdoors. Shall listen with more attention at home and on low volume and see...


 
 Do you notice any improvements in sound when you use Oppo with 2000j?
 I have the some headphones (use them with iphone 6s) and wondering if Oppo would be worth the price.


----------



## Subhakar

shinbojan said:


> Do you notice any improvements in sound when you use Oppo with 2000j?
> I have the some headphones (use them with iphone 6s) and wondering if Oppo would be worth the price.


 

 I use DN-2000J mostly with my Sony A25 Walkman with just HA-2's amp section at work or completely without HA-2. Detail improvement is present because of plain amplification but not so much. Dunu is quite efficient straight out of any headphone out. Once in a while, I use the DAC and amp sections of HA-2 with OnePlus 1. The benefits are very good here. Otherwise, most of the time my HA-2 is connected to Mac Pro as an external DAC/Amp for my full size headphones like DT 1770 and it helps a great deal - the DAC part is quite transparent and analytical and near neutral with a bit of unwelcome dry 'Sabre' treble and the amp is good enough to drive 250ohm beyers. I never used it with iPhone so can't offer any help with the same. But form factor is a match made in heaven for most mobile phones. Not to mention the mobile charging feature.


----------



## apaar123

How well can it drive fostex t50rp mk3?


----------



## apaar123

How good is the bass boost?


----------



## MrOlson

Hello All,
  
 Hopefully this is an ok question for this thread.  Not sure where else to put it except across multiple threads.
  
  
 So i am newer to hidef (hires?) audio.  I currently have an HA-2SE paired with PM-3 headphones and a 6th Gen Ipod touch as a player.  Use mostly the Onkyo HF player with Flac files. 
  
  
  
 Here is what I am trying to understand/wondering.  I have been reading up on all sorts of all in one devices like AK70, Onkyo DP-X1 and the pioneer XDP-100r among others.  
  
 In a real sense my HA-2SE with my ipod touch seems to be pretty equivalent to what the XDP-100R is... IT's got android of course and is one device but it seems like I am in the same ballpark with SQ and features.
  
  
 So would like some input on is at what price point/device level/type etc would I have a noticeable step up over the HA-2SE/Ipod touch combo?  To be clear I am not trying to say that there is nothing out there that is better or anything but wondering how much I would have to spend to 'rise above' so to speak so I can decide for myself is it even worth it.  I am a gadget junky so just having new devices to play with is interesting to me but ... gotta to be smart about it and budget conscious about it as well.
  
  
 I realize this is very subjective question for everyone here and I hope since i am noobish to all of this,  some folks with more experience are willing to educate me.
  
  
 Thanks everyone!  I love these forums so much great info.


----------



## rickydenim

After returning my Note 7 I exchanged for the S7e, whilst not super pumped with the downgrade (for me anyway) I am super pumped to be back using the HA-2! God I missed this thing! After a few month's without using it (due to no USB-C compatibility) it's like I'm back to new ears again!


----------



## goldendarko

mrolson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hopefully this is an ok question for this thread.  Not sure where else to put it except across multiple threads.
> 
> ...


I've dinked around with a lot of these portable DAC/Amps now and I'd say the best that are currently out there are the following:

Low Price - Dragonfly Red
Mid Price - Chord Mojo
High Price - ALO Audio CDM


----------



## abm0

mrolson said:


> So would like some input on is at what price point/device level/type etc would I have a noticeable step up over the HA-2SE/Ipod touch combo?


 
 From what discussions and reviews I've seen, I'd expect to have to pay _at least_ double on a better DAC/amp in order to get any noticeable increase in fidelity (and I'm not talking about mere differences in response curve, mind you, those can be achieved at pretty much any price), as the HA-2, together with things like the O2/ODAC, sits right around the entrance to the area of starkly diminishing returns.  The trouble with that idea would be that doubling the HA-2's price would put your amp/DAC past the price of your PM-3 headphones, which would be inconsistent with how much each of these components typically influences the final sound quality you're getting. In general you should be spending the most on headphones (or speakers and room treatment) and less on amps and DACs.

 See also: _Investing in audio efficiently_


----------



## gerelmx1986

is the SE different from the "Normal" HA-2?


----------



## goldendarko

Newer TOTL ESS Sabre DAC.


----------



## gerelmx1986

goldendarko said:


> Newer TOTL ESS Sabre DAC.


 

 ​and has someone compared them Sonic wise?


----------



## goldendarko

gerelmx1986 said:


> ​and has someone compared them Sonic wise?


The new version is still pretty new but here's one comparison 

https://gavinsgadgets.com/2016/10/18/oppo-ha-2-vs-oppo-ha-2-se-all-the-differences-hardware-sound-quality/


----------



## TimeLord

gerelmx1986 said:


> ​and has someone compared them Sonic wise?




I reviewed them earlier in this thread in two parts. 

Here and here. 

With Sabre DAC chips, the way they're implemented is crucial to how well they'll perform. Unfortunately, most companies do not implement them well and Oppo is no exception. The result is a mediocre DAC performance with what many describe as the Sabre glare.


----------



## Onetwothree

I'm considering this dac/amp to go along with an iPhone but one of my problems with the iPhone is the lack of expandable storage. Belkin released this adapter that allows you to connect two lightening devices together http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HKKP2ZM/A/belkin-lightning-audio-charge-rockstar?afid=p238%7CsctLS451X-dm_mtid_1870765e38482_pcrid_52243358770_&cid=aos-us-kwgo-pla-btb-all-slid--product-HKKP2ZM/A

Has anyone tried that adapter along with a lightening memory stick?


----------



## abm0

Has anyone got their HA-2 to work with ViPER4Android on an Android phone?


----------



## MrOlson

Thanks very much.  Very good food for thought with regards to the quality of the headphones being something to target, consider in the mix.  I am a big home theater guy (although on a budget) and yeah you can get a nice 7.1 amp but if you speakers cost $100.00 for a 7.1 set... you are not going to be happy!  (exaggerated example obviously)


----------



## chillaxing

anybody using the ha-2 with 1964 Adel series?  Are you getting any floor noise/hissing?
  
 gonna pair the amp with a pm-3 and u8


----------



## Hinomotocho

I'm trying to trim the fat. I have a Nuforce HDP that I rarely use, and I notice it only does 24/96 via USB. Is there anything I'm overlooking, and would regret if I sold it and just used my HA-2?
I have a few DSD and 192/24 albums and I rip my blu-rays with uncompressed audio streams, so the HA-2 wins for playback there. My most demanding headphones are 32ohm Denon D7000 so again the Oppo seems to be all I need. Any advice would be appreciated thanks.

Seems they are actually 25ohm


----------



## ThomasHK

chillaxing said:


> anybody using the ha-2 with 1964 Adel series?  Are you getting any floor noise/hissing?
> 
> gonna pair the amp with a pm-3 and u8


 
 With the SE846 there's definitely hiss... so if they're equally sensitive you'll get it too.


----------



## mtntrance

regarding the 1964 Audio Adel...

I have the bass emphasized A4 and it matches well with the HA-2. I do use the Apex M15 module. No hiss.


----------



## gerelmx1986

timelord said:


> I reviewed them earlier in this thread in two parts.
> 
> Here and here.
> 
> With Sabre DAC chips, the way they're implemented is crucial to how well they'll perform. Unfortunately, most companies do not implement them well and Oppo is no exception. The result is a mediocre DAC performance with what many describe as the Sabre glare.


 
 Thanks for infos...


----------



## GridIroN

Does anyone have any idea as to whether the HA-2 is compatible and works with the Google Pixel?


----------



## MikeyFresh

gridiron said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to whether the HA-2 is compatible and works with the Google Pixel?


 

 I don't have a Pixel and so can't test it for you with the HA-2, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work as the Pixel ships with an included USB Type C OTG adapter, which they call a "Quick Switch Adapter" (because you can use it to migrate your data from another phone using that phone's standard charge/sync cable). This means the Pixel is OTG/USB Host mode compatible.
  
 That included "Quick Switch Adapter" is simply a Type C OTG adapter, it's all you'd need to connect the Pixel's Type C port to the HA-2's USB input, using any existing good quality micro USB charge/sync cable you already have.
  
 Not entirely clear to me however that the Pixel ships with that OTG adapter in all markets and with all carrier packages etc... so you'd need to confirm that or possibly end up needing to buy one separately.


----------



## TimeLord

gridiron said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to whether the HA-2 is compatible and works with the Google Pixel?




The more I thought about your issue, I recalled there was a discussion regarding type-C connectors. Maybe this post earlier in this thread and the few posts that follow it will be useful to you. Good luck.


----------



## Mikeoscar

gridiron said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to whether the HA-2 is compatible and works with the Google Pixel?


 

 I can't test it because I don't have my Pixel yet, but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't work, you'll just need to add a converter cable.
  
 Found a post on reddit by someone saying his Pixel works fine with a dac/amp combo (HRT Music Streamer 2+), so I don't see any reason why the Pixel wouldn't play nice with the HA-2. I'll be taking the plunge soon, once I get the funds and possibility to order (not released yet here in the Netherlands...), so poke me in a month or so if you want to be 100% sure these devices play nice with each other.
  
 Edit two days later:
 Asked this question specifically on the Pixel subreddit, two people replied saying the Pixel + HA-2 (SE) works perfectly.


----------



## chillaxing

With the bass boost, does anyone know whats the frequency that being boosted and how many db.


----------



## ClieOS

chillaxing said:


> With the bass boost, does anyone know whats the frequency that being boosted and how many db.


----------



## chillaxing

Thank you.

Its what I expected. I was hearing major bleed and bloat. I needed to know how the slope was so I can eq accordingly.


----------



## adrift02

Apologies is this issue has been solved (search function just brought up similar issues without a fix). 
  
 My HA-2SE will randomly stop playing on my iPhone 6. If I just hit play, it acts like nothing is connected and plays music from the phone speakers. I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to reengage the handshake (vibration) before hitting play again. In addition, sometimes the audio gets all garbled and, again, I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to fix the issue.
  
 Does that sound like a problem with my device? I suppose it could be the USB/lightning cable too. I'll need to test different sources to know that one for sure.


----------



## TimeLord

adrift02 said:


> Apologies is this issue has been solved (search function just brought up similar issues without a fix).
> 
> My HA-2SE will randomly stop playing on my iPhone 6. If I just hit play, it acts like nothing is connected and plays music from the phone speakers. I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to reengage the handshake (vibration) before hitting play again. In addition, sometimes the audio gets all garbled and, again, I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to fix the issue.
> 
> Does that sound like a problem with my device? I suppose it could be the USB/lightning cable too. I'll need to test different sources to know that one for sure.


 

 If no music is played for about a minute or so the handshake between the devices is dropped to save battery power. You can turn off/on to regain handshake or unplug/re-plug the lightning cable to re-establish the connection. I prefer the latter method since it doesn't require me to adjust the volume. It's not ideal, but it's not an issue with the HA-2/SE.
  
 Can you better describe the garbled audio issue?


----------



## svk7

adrift02 said:


> Apologies is this issue has been solved (search function just brought up similar issues without a fix).
> 
> My HA-2SE will randomly stop playing on my iPhone 6. If I just hit play, it acts like nothing is connected and plays music from the phone speakers. I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to reengage the handshake (vibration) before hitting play again. In addition, sometimes the audio gets all garbled and, again, I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to fix the issue.
> 
> Does that sound like a problem with my device? I suppose it could be the USB/lightning cable too. I'll need to test different sources to know that one for sure.


 

 I just sent my HA-2 in for replacement a week ago because of the "garbling" you mentioned. Here's the summary of what I wrote in the letter to Oppo when I sent it to them for inspection:
  


> Hi. I purchased my HA-2 a little under a year ago. I've had the pleasure of pairing it with my iPhone 6s and it really brings a whole new life to my music on the go, with my SE846s, JH Audio 13v2's, and Roxannes. I've spoken very highly of it on Head-Fi.org and recommended it to many users.
> 
> However, recently, when stacking my iPhone 6s (I do not use a case) with the HA-2 with the same short black lightning-to-USB cable Oppo provided (or even other certified Apple lightning cables), I have started to get a disturbing amount of electrical interference depending on which side I stack my iPhone on. If I place it on the side with the Oppo heading it's mostly fine. However, whenever I stack it on the opposite side, I get tons of electrical interference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just got an email confirmation today stating this:

  
 Hope I get more info on what the problem was when I receive the replacement.


----------



## adrift02

timelord said:


> If no music is played for about a minute or so the handshake between the devices is dropped to save battery power. You can turn off/on to regain handshake or unplug/re-plug the lightning cable to re-establish the connection. I prefer the latter method since it doesn't require me to adjust the volume. It's not ideal, but it's not an issue with the HA-2/SE.
> 
> Can you better describe the garbled audio issue?




Music will stop playing immediately when this occurs, which points to the the fact that my iPhone no longer thinks anything is connected. So the handshake is getting broken and causing the problem, I think, as opposed to the music stopping ahead of losing the handshake. I'll test this again to make sure though.



svk7 said:


> I just sent my HA-2 in for replacement a week ago because of the "garbling" you mentioned. Here's the summary of what I wrote in the letter to Oppo when I sent it to them for inspection:
> 
> 
> Just got an email confirmation today stating this:
> ...




I'm not sure your issue is the same as mine. It's not like interference is introduced while the music is playing. More like the playback of the audio is corrupted -- it's garbled/stuttering/completely out of balance. The only equivalent I can think of would be if you've ever had a bad Bluetooth connection and the audio is coming through out of sync.


----------



## TimeLord

adrift02 said:


> Music will stop playing immediately when this occurs, which points to the the fact that my iPhone no longer thinks anything is connected. So the handshake is getting broken and causing the problem, I think, as opposed to the music stopping ahead of losing the handshake. I'll test this again to make sure though.
> I'm not sure your issue is the same as mine. It's not like interference is introduced while the music is playing. More like the playback of the audio is corrupted -- it's garbled/stuttering/completely out of balance. The only equivalent I can think of would be if you've ever had a bad Bluetooth connection and the audio is coming through out of sync.




Does this happen with different transports? I have seen some iDevices especially older ones struggling to playback hi-res files. Could you connect the HA-2 to a computer and see if you can replicate the issue?


----------



## apaar123

lets see how it compares to upcoming fiio q5 with dual ak4490


----------



## Subhakar

apaar123 said:


> lets see how it compares to upcoming fiio q5 with dual ak4490




Me too anxiously waiting for A5 for the same comparisons. Can't go to Mojo as it doesn't offer line in for standalone amp function despite the device being a trend setter.

Edit: Q5, not A5.


----------



## apaar123

subhakar said:


> Me too anxiously waiting for A5 for the same comparisons. Can't go to Mojo as it doesn't offer line in for standalone amp function desire the device being a trend setter.


but isn't a5 just an amp?


----------



## ClieOS

adrift02 said:


> Music will stop playing immediately when this occurs, which points to the the fact that my iPhone no longer thinks anything is connected. So the handshake is getting broken and causing the problem, I think, as opposed to the music stopping ahead of losing the handshake. I'll test this again to make sure though.
> I'm not sure your issue is the same as mine. It's not like interference is introduced while the music is playing. More like the playback of the audio is corrupted -- it's garbled/stuttering/completely out of balance. The only equivalent I can think of would be if you've ever had a bad Bluetooth connection and the audio is coming through out of sync.


 
  
 I think I have read something similar in the past from this thread. I believe the cause was the OTG cable. You might want to check if that's your case or not.


----------



## oldmate

Synergy is a term thrown around Head.Fi more times than I've had hot dinners however ATHESW9A which I got through Amazon Prime for a ridiculous price sound excellent with the HA-2.
  
 Takes the edge off the Sabre DAC for a long non fatiguing listening session.


----------



## Subhakar

apaar123 said:


> but isn't a5 just an amp?




Q5, yes, not A5.
Edited.


----------



## FiJAAS

Selling my Oppo HA-2 for $250. Only a few months old. Still under warranty through Oppo.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/811514/oppo-ha-2


----------



## MikeyFresh

fijaas said:


> Selling my Oppo HA-2 for $250. Only a few months old. Still under warranty through Oppo.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/811514/oppo-ha-2


 

 Just for clarity, you have transferrable warranty?
  
 Nearly all electronics are warranted only to the original purchaser, that warranty typically can't be transferred to a new owner.


----------



## FiJAAS

mikeyfresh said:


> Just for clarity, you have transferable warranty?
> 
> Nearly all electronics are warranted only to the original purchaser, that warranty typically can't be transferred to a new owner.




Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## wood1030

^^^ You might want to check with Oppo on that. I bought an Oppo HA-1 from a guy that was original owner and warranty was transferred to me.  I verified with Oppo before and after purchase. Just make sure you receive original receipt, if possible.^^^
  
 Oppo is a different kind of company in the best way!


----------



## MikeyFresh

wood1030 said:


> ^^^ You might want to check with Oppo on that. I bought an Oppo HA-1 from a guy that was original owner and warranty was transferred to me.  I verified with Oppo before and after purchase. Just make sure you receive original receipt, if possible.^^^
> 
> Oppo is a different kind of company in the best way!


 

 I just read the HA-2 U.S./Canada warranty and you are correct, it makes no distinction about the unit being warranted to the original owner only, so as you noted, as long as the new owner has the original receipt, there should not be any problem in making any potential warranty service claim.
  
 Transferrable warranties are quite rare in the land of electronics and Oppo is doing their customers a nice favor there, a transferrable warranty protects a product's value and allows for a higher used selling price during the warranty period.


----------



## chillaxing

How many hours of usage are you guys averaging on a full charge?


----------



## apaar123

This vs mojo?


----------



## svk7

apaar123 said:


> This vs mojo?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=Chord+Mojo+vs+Oppo+HA-2


----------



## ThomasHK

chillaxing said:


> How many hours of usage are you guys averaging on a full charge?


 
 I have to say that's one disappointing aspect of it... I haven't put a stopwatch next to it, but I'm guessing around 6-8 hours.


----------



## TimeLord

thomashk said:


> I have to say that's one disappointing aspect of it... I haven't put a stopwatch next to it, but I'm guessing around 6-8 hours.


 

 I haven't timed it either, but that's about the results that I'm getting. It has been sufficient for my needs.


----------



## chillaxing

you guys are getting 6-8 hrs?  are you guys using it on hi-gain.
  
 I think I'm only getting around 4hrs all on hi-gain, volume knob is around 2-3 most of the time.


----------



## TimeLord

chillaxing said:


> you guys are getting 6-8 hrs?  are you guys using it on hi-gain.
> 
> I think I'm only getting around 4hrs all on hi-gain, volume knob is around 2-3 most of the time.


 

 I use the HA-2 with the SE846, so I'm on low gain and the volume knob hardly gets to 3.


----------



## ThomasHK

timelord said:


> I use the HA-2 with the SE846, so I'm on low gain and the volume knob hardly gets to 3.


 
 Same. Half of the time it's connected to an O2 amp though.


----------



## zilch0md

Battery technology is pretty much state-of-the-art in every recently designed product. To my knowledge, no one company has any edge over another in terms of energy density.
  
 In the end, it boils down to how heavy and bulky a rig you are willing to carry.  It might seem silly that I'm taking the time to say this, but it seems to escape some people:
  
*If you want the convenience of a longer battery life, you'll you have to carry a heavier, bulkier device that has a larger internal battery *
  
*-or- *
  
*You can buy a slimmer, lighter-weight device that allows you to stay compact for shorter durations, carrying an external battery pack only for longer forays without using the charger.*
  
 Those are our choices.
  
*I prefer the convertible nature of the latter choice* - nicely facilitated with Oppo's decision to give us a reasonably small, slender and light HA-2.
  

  

  
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z9QVE4Q
  
 Mike


----------



## svk7

If anyone's interested, I'm looking to sell a brand new HA-2: https://www.reddit.com/r/AVexchange/comments/5bobc5/h_brand_new_oppo_ha2_w_verified_paypal/


----------



## ryanjsoo

zilch0md said:


> Battery technology is pretty much state-of-the-art in every recently designed product. To my knowledge, no one company has any edge over another in terms of energy density.
> 
> In the end, it boils down to how heavy and bulky a rig you are willing to carry.  It might seem silly that I'm taking the time to say this, but it seems to escape some people:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think manufacturers are focusing a lot more on charging speeds too, such as the 5A VOOC charging offered by Oppo. Although the battery is almost 3x larger in the HA-2, it actually charges quicker than my E17K. Same goes for my HTC 10 with its 3000mah battery, it can charge up to ~80% in about 35minutes whilst me 1800mah One-X takes about one and a half hours. I picked up a 10000mah QC3.0 battery pack and never have to worry about the batterylife of my phone, though of course, a lot of that 10000mah is lost during voltage conversion, etc, I measured it to be equivalent to about 4500mah at 9-12V.


----------



## rontant

timelord said:


> The more I thought about your issue, I recalled there was a discussion regarding type-C connectors. Maybe this post earlier in this thread and the few posts that follow it will be useful to you. Good luck.


 
  
 I  confirm that my Huawei P9 with USB type-C connector works fine with HA-2 using the adaptor.


----------



## rickydenim

Does it charge the HA-2 when connected?


----------



## m st k

I have a really nice one of these for sale bundled up with a Moon audio silver dragon v2 mini to mini. Beyond sad to see it go, but I absolutely never found an opportunity to use it

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/142179028943


----------



## adeeb

adrift02 said:


> Apologies is this issue has been solved (search function just brought up similar issues without a fix).
> 
> My HA-2SE will randomly stop playing on my iPhone 6. If I just hit play, it acts like nothing is connected and plays music from the phone speakers. I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to reengage the handshake (vibration) before hitting play again. In addition, sometimes the audio gets all garbled and, again, I need to turn the HA-2SE off/on to fix the issue.
> 
> Does that sound like a problem with my device? I suppose it could be the USB/lightning cable too. I'll need to test different sources to know that one for sure.





I think there are two distinct issues that I am facing with my new HA-2SE -- at least when connected to my iPhone 6S with the latest iOS and Onkyo HF Player (I have not had time to test other configs sufficiently):
1. iPhone loses connection to DAC: this happens -- sometimes every few minutes -- when in the middle of listening. I have had this happen with the supplied short cable as well as (frequently) with an Oppo sold case. So far, I have not had this happen if I use Apple's USB to Lightning cable.

2. While playing, the sounds sometimes becomes garbled and stutters. If you let it go on for a few seconds, the music itself seems to actually slow down. So far the only way to solve this has been to power cycle the DAC or disconnect/reconnect the cable. [Update: As mentioned in the below post, quitting HF Player and starting it up again also fixes the issue.] This happens when using the case, the short cable, and maybe the Apple cable -- not positive on the last one [Update: It also happens with the Apple cable.]. I always listed with the phone muted to suppress iOS notifications and sounds. I am not sure if the garble is OS, HF Player, or other app related (I usually have other apps running like what's app, Skype, mail, etc) -- or if it is a hardware issue. 

When I connect the DAC to my MacBook Pro and control it using Roon, I have not experienced either of the above. 

I was wondering if the above matches your own experiences and whether you or anyone else has found any solutions. 

Thanks!


----------



## adrift02

This is exactly what's happening to me. I think the slowdown/garble thing could be iOS related because I think I've had it happen through other digital audio connections. Disconnect issue I assumed was the cable. Haven't tested another though.


----------



## dennistdk

I have the same issue. I think it started around iOS 10 update.
  
 I had it happen with my HA-2 and iPhone 6. Also suspected the cable, but changed that and it still happened. Then I sold the HA-2, bought the HA-2SE (best decision ever - even over the Mojo), but the problem is still there (and at the same time I also upgraded to an iPhone 7 that have the same issues, so it's completely new hardware). 
  
 As I never updated the firmware on the old HA-2 and it worked fine a year ago, I'm pretty sure it's some handshake with iOS not working correctly anymore.
  
 When it happens I can see the iPhone go into "I'm charging"-mode for a few seconds and then back. Music stops and needs to be restarted. Really annoying. Happens quite periodically (10-30 minutes) and is not caused by movement/connector/cable issues.
  
 Oppo - Please fix.


----------



## adeeb

adrift02 said:


> This is exactly what's happening to me. I think the slowdown/garble thing could be iOS related because I think I've had it happen through other digital audio connections. Disconnect issue I assumed was the cable. Haven't tested another though.


 

 What other digital connections have you tried where you had the same problem?
  
 Incidentally, I just experienced the garble problem and instead of power-cycling or unplugging, I decide to quit HF Player and start it again. That resolved the problem. So it looks like it might be an OS and/or HF Player issue.
  
 Have you had the problem when using other music player apps on the iPhone with the Oppo?


----------



## adeeb

dennistdk said:


> I have the same issue. I think it started around iOS 10 update.
> 
> I had it happen with my HA-2 and iPhone 6. Also suspected the cable, but changed that and it still happened. Then I sold the HA-2, bought the HA-2SE (best decision ever - even over the Mojo), but the problem is still there (and at the same time I also upgraded to an iPhone 7 that have the same issues, so it's completely new hardware).
> 
> ...


 

 You might be right (see my comment in the above post) -- could be iOS 10 or HF Player. Do you ever use another music player app? If so, have you had the same problem? If so, it might indicate the OS as the problem.
  
 Your specific experience of completely new hardware is a great help to establish reproducibility -- thanks!
  
 Just to be clear, when you state that you are having the same problem, are you referring to the loss of connection or the garble? In my case, the garble does not lead to a loss of connection --- I always end up stopping it to avoid any potential damage to my headphones or the DAC.


----------



## adeeb

dennistdk said:


> ... Oppo - Please fix.


 
  
 I have sent a support request to Oppo and referenced this thread. I'll post here if they provide any helpful info. I would suggest that you post a support request as well: http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2SE/headphone-amplifier-HA-2SE-Support.aspx


----------



## dennistdk

adeeb said:


> You might be right (see my comment in the above post) -- could be iOS 10 or HF Player. Do you ever use another music player app? If so, have you had the same problem? If so, it might indicate the OS as the problem.
> 
> Your specific experience of completely new hardware is a great help to establish reproducibility -- thanks!
> 
> Just to be clear, when you state that you are having the same problem, are you referring to the loss of connection or the garble? In my case, the garble does not lead to a loss of connection --- I always end up stopping it to avoid any potential damage to my headphones or the DAC.


 

 The player/app is not the problem as far as I have tested (I usually use Tidal for streaming, but it also happened with regular iTunes/Music app on iOS).
 And it's the loss of connection problem (looses connection, iPhone think it can charge and starts doing that for a second, music can be restarted by pressing play). 
 And yes, it's a bit funny - i was hoping changing both iPhone 6->7, cable and HA2->SE would help, but it didn't. 
  
 Edit: I also had the garble problem from time to time on the HA-2, but haven't heard it yet on the SE-version (I think I have listened to it for something like 10 hours by now, haven't heard it yet).


----------



## adrift02

adeeb said:


> What other digital connections have you tried where you had the same problem?
> 
> Incidentally, I just experienced the garble problem and instead of power-cycling or unplugging, I decide to quit HF Player and start it again. That resolved the problem. So it looks like it might be an OS and/or HF Player issue.
> 
> Have you had the problem when using other music player apps on the iPhone with the Oppo?




I've had the garbled playback issue happen over Bluetooth before (though I think it may have sped up). That's the only other digital connection I've used.

And it's definitely not the player/app, as I've had this happen in Spotify and Tidal.


----------



## chillaxing

Been using iphone 6s with the ha-2 playing spotify, tidal, and neutron, no problems at all.  though I do use the iphone as a player only, no sim.


----------



## dennistdk

I did some more testing today (was in a train going halfway across the country, so had nothing better to do). 
 I experienced the connection drop about 12 times during 2 hours with "offline music" and there clearly was a pattern to it. It happened primarily when there was a very bad connection or when roaming onto another gsm network (which was easy to tell as the HA-2 picked up a little of the typical GSM chatter noise). So my theory is that it happens when there is a lot of cell activity (when trying to switch cells/roam or very bad signal). 
 Worst was when I was in a tunnel with almost no coverage - there it dropped it 5 times in a row with 10 seconds in between (loose HA-2 connection, get connection again, start charging for 2 seconds - and then need a "play" to start playing again). 
  
 Maybe I'll try wrapping the phone/HA-2 in aluminium foil just to see if I can provoke it.


----------



## dennistdk

Aha - I can now reproduce it quite easily with a 9 out of 10 tries success rate...  
  
 Wrapping the iPhone+ha2 in aluminium foil makes the HA-2 disconnect almost instantly in my case (playing off line music, so we are not talking about the phone loosing signal/network that interrupts the stream).
 It needs to be fully wrapped in foil to block out the GSM signal.
  
 It seems to be that when the phone looses the connection to it's GSM network (and starts searching and trying to roam) then it drops the connection to the HA-2 each time.
  
 Maybe the extra power needed when searching for a network does something to the lightning connection that makes the HA-2 disengage... 
  
 Can anybody else try this simple test?


----------



## Bazirker

I've been using the HA-2 with both of my iPads (original iPad Air and a mini 4, both updated to current version of iOS) as a DAC, and I have only experienced this garbled playback issue you guys describe once. It resolved after I turned the HA-2 off and then back on. I haven't had my HA-2 for long; maybe 10 hours or so of listening with it? This sounds like it's maybe an iPhone-specific problem.


----------



## adeeb

adrift02 said:


> I've had the garbled playback issue happen over Bluetooth before (though I think it may have sped up). That's the only other digital connection I've used.
> 
> And it's definitely not the player/app, as I've had this happen in Spotify and Tidal.




I also had what I think is the same thing over Bluetooth in my car, but instead of the stutter/garble, it sounded like it was just playing at quarter speed. But there were no chops or disruptions. Again I was using HF Player but this time pausing and starting seemed to fix it. 

Do you use HF Player? If so, does the problem happen more often than with other apps?

I'm also wondering if this is depends on the file format being played. In my case most of what I've been listening to is 192khz/24-bit Flac.


----------



## adeeb

dennistdk said:


> The player/app is not the problem as far as I have tested (I usually use Tidal for streaming, but it also happened with regular iTunes/Music app on iOS).
> And it's the loss of connection problem (looses connection, iPhone think it can charge and starts doing that for a second, music can be restarted by pressing play).
> And yes, it's a bit funny - i was hoping changing both iPhone 6->7, cable and HA2->SE would help, but it didn't.
> 
> Edit: I also had the garble problem from time to time on the HA-2, but haven't heard it yet on the SE-version (I think I have listened to it for something like 10 hours by now, haven't heard it yet).




I have noticed that even if my phone is muted but not in airplane mode, sometimes receiving imessages causes HF Player to pause -- even if I'm using the Apple cable. It might be related to getting multiple messages in a short span. Not sure. Like with you, clicking play allows the music to resume. 

With the garble, do you remember which file types and apps it happened with? Do you still use those apps and file types now? I'm trying to figure out why you aren't experiencing the garbles now...


----------



## adeeb

chillaxing said:


> Been using iphone 6s with the ha-2 playing spotify, tidal, and neutron, no problems at all.  though I do use the iphone as a player only, no sim.




If you are only using your phone as a player and don't have any wifi based messaging/communication apps installed, I suspect that you will not have the pausing problem. 

To help us identify the garble problem, can you confirm with iOS version you are using, which Player apps you use, and your most common file formats? Thanks.


----------



## adeeb

dennistdk said:


> Aha - I can now reproduce it quite easily with a 9 out of 10 tries success rate...
> 
> Wrapping the iPhone+ha2 in aluminium foil makes the HA-2 disconnect almost instantly in my case (playing off line music, so we are not talking about the phone loosing signal/network that interrupts the stream).
> It needs to be fully wrapped in foil to block out the GSM signal.
> ...




Thanks for this test! You have likely confirmed my own suspicions that I did not know how to reliably test for. Did not think of the foil. 

Which player app were you using? Can you try it with iTunes and see if it does the same thing? That would mean it is most likely OS rather than app.


----------



## adeeb

bazirker said:


> I've been using the HA-2 with both of my iPads (original iPad Air and a mini 4, both updated to current version of iOS) as a DAC, and I have only experienced this garbled playback issue you guys describe once. It resolved after I turned the HA-2 off and then back on. I haven't had my HA-2 for long; maybe 10 hours or so of listening with it? This sounds like it's maybe an iPhone-specific problem.




I wish it was just the iPhones as that would have pointed to it also being related to the phone switching between cell towers -- especially where there is a weak signal. 

However, the fact that you experienced it even once means there is another cause. Do you remember which player app you were using at that time and the file type that you were playing? And of course the impossible question, do you know if you received a notification that may have prompted the garble?


----------



## Bazirker

adeeb said:


> I wish it was just the iPhones as that would have pointed to it also being related to the phone switching between cell towers -- especially where there is a weak signal.
> 
> However, the fact that you experienced it even once means there is another cause. Do you remember which player app you were using at that time and the file type that you were playing? And of course the impossible question, do you know if you received a notification that may have prompted the garble?




Spotify on highest quality, streaming. I might have gotten a notification...I'll pay attention and update if it happens again.


----------



## adrift02

dennistdk said:


> Aha - I can now reproduce it quite easily with a 9 out of 10 tries success rate...
> 
> Wrapping the iPhone+ha2 in aluminium foil makes the HA-2 disconnect almost instantly in my case (playing off line music, so we are not talking about the phone loosing signal/network that interrupts the stream).
> It needs to be fully wrapped in foil to block out the GSM signal.
> ...




I tried this and it didn't do anything. So unless my signal went through foil, this doesn't seem to be it.



adeeb said:


> I also had what I think is the same thing over Bluetooth in my car, but instead of the stutter/garble, it sounded like it was just playing at quarter speed. But there were no chops or disruptions. Again I was using HF Player but this time pausing and starting seemed to fix it.
> 
> Do you use HF Player? If so, does the problem happen more often than with other apps?
> 
> I'm also wondering if this is depends on the file format being played. In my case most of what I've been listening to is 192khz/24-bit Flac.




All I use is streaming (Spotify and Tidal). I don't know the format, but that would be across 320K and 1440K. However, I should note that I'm not 100% sure I've had the garbled thing happen with Spotify, as I've been using Tidal since I got my HA-2SE. Spotify did cause the Bluetooth playback issue though.


----------



## chimney189

I have a question regarding this portable player against an O2 + ODAC desktop amp...
  
 Would the OPPO HA-2 sufficiently power ALPHA PRIMES and HD 650 cans?
  
 Or would one rather go with an O2 + ODAC? 
  
 I would like the portability of the OPPO, but I do want enough power to begin with.
  
  
 Any suggestions? They are both basically the same price.


----------



## adrift02

chimney189 said:


> I have a question regarding this portable player against an O2 + ODAC desktop amp...
> 
> Would the OPPO HA-2 sufficiently power ALPHA PRIMES and HD 650 cans?
> 
> ...


 
 The HA-2SE powers my DT-770 (80oms) just fine (they definitely need an amp). From what I've read, the alpha primes should be just fine. The 650 will probably be fine too, but I think some people say they will scale well with really nice stuff, so you may not be at their limit.


----------



## anticute

I've also had some issues with garbled playback/quarter speed and drop outs on my iPhone, listening to Spotify. Turning the Oppo on and off or disconnecting/reconnecting the cable solves the problem. Interestingly, closing and opening Spotify also solved it the other day when I tried it.
  
 Not sure what the common demoninator could be. It sometimes seem to coincide with phone notifications, but not always. I can get that it would be a problem with cell signal drops etc if you're in a car or something, but yesterday I was walking in an area that has pretty good cell reception on 2G/3G and LTE, and I still got the garbled playback. 
  
 It would be very interesting if someone manages to pinpoint the issue 100%, and maybe find a solution for it. Doesn't happen that often, but it's still pretty annoying when it does occur.


----------



## TimeLord

chimney189 said:


> I have a question regarding this portable player against an O2 + ODAC desktop amp...
> 
> Would the OPPO HA-2 sufficiently power ALPHA PRIMES and HD 650 cans?
> 
> ...




I posted this regarding the HA-2 and Alpha Prime earlier in this thread. Hopefully it will help you.


----------



## inertianinja

I just received my HA-2SE and tried it out with my iPhone 7 Plus. 
  
 First, it sounds great. A few observations:
  
 (1) Over Lightning, the volume controls still work on my iPhone. I expected it to just pass a straight digital signal to the HA-2SE without volume controls at all, as if it were connected to a dock. Not a bad thing, I'm just leaving it at 100%.
  
 (2) After about 2 minutes with the HA-2SE turned off, the phone appears to start charging, even though the PowerBank function is not activated.
  
 (3) There seems to be a little weirdness in the handshake one the amp is turned on. The phone first registers it as charging, then not...music doesn't start playing immediately. 
  
 (4) It appears that the PowerBank function can be turned on even when music is playing. That is great!


----------



## dennistdk

inertianinja said:


> (1) Over Lightning, the volume controls still work on my iPhone. I expected it to just pass a straight digital signal to the HA-2SE without volume controls at all, as if it were connected to a dock. Not a bad thing, I'm just leaving it at 100%.
> 
> (2) After about 2 minutes with the HA-2SE turned off, the phone appears to start charging, even though the PowerBank function is not activated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) The iPhone is controlling the volume on the HA-2(SE) afaik, not the digital lightning output. You do not need to run it at 100%, but off course you can - you won't loose any resolution if you turn it down from the iPhone side.
 2) I have never seen this - not with my HA-2 or HA-2SE, but will keep an eye out for it.
 3) This seem to be "standard"
 4) Yep. Really nice function that saved me a couple of times.


----------



## adeeb

anticute said:


> I've also had some issues with garbled playback/quarter speed and drop outs on my iPhone, listening to Spotify. Turning the Oppo on and off or disconnecting/reconnecting the cable solves the problem. Interestingly, closing and opening Spotify also solved it the other day when I tried it.
> 
> Not sure what the common demoninator could be. It sometimes seem to coincide with phone notifications, but not always. I can get that it would be a problem with cell signal drops etc if you're in a car or something, but yesterday I was walking in an area that has pretty good cell reception on 2G/3G and LTE, and I still got the garbled playback.
> 
> It would be very interesting if someone manages to pinpoint the issue 100%, and maybe find a solution for it. Doesn't happen that often, but it's still pretty annoying when it does occur.


 

 I also noticed that when I experience the garble situation, quitting HF Player and starting it again solved the problem. 
  
 Also, the other day I was listening through the oppo then powered off the Oppo and plugged my headphones into the iPhone and the music started to play back slowly (although without the choppiness that I hear from the DAC).
  
 Another time, I was in my car but listening to the Oppo through headphones. When I turned the car on, the iPhone switched audio output to the car and the music played slowly.
  
 Both of the above seem to indicate that the problem may be related to perceived switches in audio output or connections.
  
 FWIW, I tried listening to the Oppo through iTunes for an entire day and did not experience any problems. Similarly, I used HF Player to playback non HD music and I did not experience the problem. Of course, neither of the above is conclusive.
  
 I suggest that whoever is experiencing the problem with the garble should contact Oppo support.


----------



## rickyleelee

if the iDAC2 is more suited to a proper home audio system. Suggest you always test it first. also their support is good too


----------



## arthurl

tl/dr; Digital noise, frequent disconnects and playback issues when paired to an iPhone 6 with cellular data on.
  
 I have been experiencing most of the same issues as mentioned by others (e.g. disconnection, garble, digital noise, etc..) on pairing my iPhone 6 with BOTH the HA-2 and HA-2SE using either the music app or HF Player. Noise/disconnects usually (not always) happens when my phone is on cellular data only (not when wifi is connected) and possibly when signal drops from LTE to 3G or 3G to Edge. 
  
 Will perhaps give another phone a try. Otherwise, it's sad that after trying two HA-2 units and one HA-2SE I have to give up because of this issue on every single unit I had tried (not defect but something Oppo didn't manage to take care of in the SE).
  
 If it wasn't for this issue I'd be all over the sound that HA-2 gives. To my surprise the SE has slightly crisper highs and bass punch than the SE on my JH Angie IEMs (not sure about others).


----------



## inertianinja

After a few days with the HA-2SE, I'm liking it a lot.  My only complaint is that it cannot charge my phone while it's being charged...would have been a nice feature.
  
 However, I have a little project I wanted to share: I designed a 3D printed mount for the iPhone 7 Plus (would work with 6P/6sP as well) that allows the HA-2 to clip onto the back of the phone without the need for a rubber band covering the display. I have a slightly different design in mind, but this one has worked well for about a week now.
  
 It needs some work, but it's functional. Currently designed to mount on top of the rubber band, so you get a little buffer between the HA-2 and the phone and some added friction.
  
 Let me know what you think...suggestions welcome!


----------



## chillaxing

inertianinja said:


> After a few days with the HA-2SE, I'm liking it a lot.  My only complaint is that it cannot charge my phone while it's being charged...would have been a nice feature.
> 
> However, I have a little project I wanted to share: I designed a 3D printed mount for the iPhone 7 Plus (would work with 6P/6sP as well) that allows the HA-2 to clip onto the back of the phone without the need for a rubber band covering the display. I have a slightly different design in mind, but this one has worked well for about a week now.
> 
> ...




Where did you get that cable from?


----------



## inertianinja

chillaxing said:


> Where did you get that cable from?




It came in the box. Maybe it's a new one with the SE version?


----------



## dennistdk

Yep. It's the HA2SE cable (have both here). It's really nice!


----------



## chillaxing

Man... Been trying to find one and the only one I've found is from Moon that's over priced. Maybe I should call Oppo to see if they sell it.


----------



## Level

chillaxing said:


> Man... Been trying to find one and the only one I've found is from Moon that's over priced. Maybe I should call Oppo to see if they sell it.


 

 Not meaning to hijack the thread but have you considered the JDS C5D?


----------



## chillaxing

we were talking about the cable he was using


----------



## ThomasHK

inertianinja said:


> After a few days with the HA-2SE, I'm liking it a lot.  My only complaint is that it cannot charge my phone while it's being charged...would have been a nice feature.
> 
> However, I have a little project I wanted to share: I designed a 3D printed mount for the iPhone 7 Plus (would work with 6P/6sP as well) that allows the HA-2 to clip onto the back of the phone without the need for a rubber band covering the display. I have a slightly different design in mind, but this one has worked well for about a week now.
> 
> ...


 
 That is amazing :| 
  
 If you could make one for a samsung S7 Edge I would gladly pay you!!


----------



## inertianinja

thomashk said:


> That is amazing :|
> 
> If you could make one for a samsung S7 Edge I would gladly pay you!!




I would! In fact a bunch of people have bought my little 3D printer mods on this forum. 
I just don't have an S7 Edge to work with, and because it's got the rounded edges I imagine it would need to be precise.


----------



## wood1030

inertianinja said:


> After a few days with the HA-2SE, I'm liking it a lot.  My only complaint is that it cannot charge my phone while it's being charged...would have been a nice feature.
> 
> However, I have a little project I wanted to share: I designed a 3D printed mount for the iPhone 7 Plus (would work with 6P/6sP as well) that allows the HA-2 to clip onto the back of the phone without the need for a rubber band covering the display. I have a slightly different design in mind, but this one has worked well for about a week now.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice work, inertianinja (cool screen name too ). 
 I like the design. I can see the requests coming in now, but also for different models as well, like the iPhone 6,6s,7, as well as other manufacturers too. I hope your 3d printer can work overtime to push out all the requests you're about to get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck with the project!


----------



## Level

level said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread but have you considered the JDS C5D?


 

 ...that's hilarious. Note to self, don't respond on forums while watching movies.


----------



## ThomasHK

inertianinja said:


> I would! In fact a bunch of people have bought my little 3D printer mods on this forum.
> I just don't have an S7 Edge to work with, and because it's got the rounded edges I imagine it would need to be precise.


 
 Would this work?
  
 https://grabcad.com/library/samsung-galaxy-s7-edge-1


----------



## inertianinja

thomashk said:


> Would this work?
> 
> https://grabcad.com/library/samsung-galaxy-s7-edge-1


 
  
 OK, well, I took a shot and I have the beginnings of something here:
  


  
 Needs tweaking for sure, which will be hard without the real phone.
  
*Problem - *the CAD file seems to have the display separated from the actual phone a bit....I'm not sure if I have the software to really play with it. I'll see if I can mess with it and figure it out.


----------



## TimeLord

chillaxing said:


> Man... Been trying to find one and the only one I've found is from Moon that's over priced. Maybe I should call Oppo to see if they sell it.




If you're looking for a short lightning to USB cable with right-angled connectors you can use these from Zeskit. I have a couple of the white ones and they work well and are reasonably priced. Now they have changed the appearance to this black and red one, which looks nicer and is still priced well.


----------



## dennistdk

inertianinja said:


> OK, well, I took a shot and I have the beginnings of something here:
> 
> Needs tweaking for sure, which will be hard without the real phone.
> 
> *Problem - *the CAD file seems to have the display separated from the actual phone a bit....I'm not sure if I have the software to really play with it. I'll see if I can mess with it and figure it out.


 
  
 Just know that the S6/7EDGE is a little bit... hmm.. sensitive around the edges. To be honest I don't think it will work, but it looks nice. I'll buy one for the iPhone7.


----------



## Robd62

Just bought my HA-2SE, got it working fine with iPhone SE, iPhone 4 and iPad mini real improvement with B&W P7's. Due restricted space for hi res files on these phones can anyone recommend a transport player which will connect to the USB - C connection (B selection). Is Fiio x3ii possible or similar.


----------



## TimeLord

robd62 said:


> Just bought my HA-2SE, got it working fine with iPhone SE, iPhone 4 and iPad mini real improvement with B&W P7's. Due restricted space for hi res files on these phones can anyone recommend a transport player which will connect to the USB - C connection (B selection). Is Fiio x3ii possible or similar.



I have been looking at the Sony NWZ-A17 as a possible option. I haven't tried it yet, but the micro SD expansion is tempting.


----------



## wood1030

dennistdk said:


> Just know that the S6/7EDGE is a little bit... hmm.. sensitive around the edges. To be honest I don't think it will work, but it looks nice. I'll buy one for the iPhone7.




By sensitive, I take it you mean fragile. Eek


----------



## creasedpaper

I just got the HA-2SE for 2 days and have been experiencing the sudden charging/disconnected issue with my 7 plus. Do you have any updates from Oppo regarding the issue? I have read that it seems to be a signal problem with the iPhone ejecting the HA-2.. Is this really the case? I'm kinda bummed out earlier because I was kinda excited to do the laundry in the laundromat but it keeps disconnecting every once in a while.  I noticed that it always happen every time I slid both the Ha-2SE and my 7plus inside my pocket as I am folding my clothes. I initially thought it was the lightning cable being moved/bent inside my pocket but upon reading several posts here I'm leaning towards the signal causing the problem because my cellular data inside the Laundromat is not that good and putting both my 7plus and HA-2SE inside my pocket added to that.
  
 As soon as I got home and started reading posts here in this thread I tried playing music on them and I haven't had a single disconnection issue. So maybe it really is the signal?


----------



## Noman74656

creasedpaper said:


> I just got the HA-2SE for 2 days and have been experiencing the sudden charging/disconnected issue with my 7 plus. Do you have any updates from Oppo regarding the issue? I have read that it seems to be a signal problem with the iPhone ejecting the HA-2.. Is this really the case? I'm kinda bummed out earlier because I was kinda excited to do the laundry in the laundromat but it keeps disconnecting every once in a while.  I noticed that it always happen every time I slid both the Ha-2SE and my 7plus inside my pocket as I am folding my clothes. I initially thought it was the lightning cable being moved/bent inside my pocket but upon reading several posts here I'm leaning towards the signal causing the problem because my cellular data inside the Laundromat is not that good and putting both my 7plus and HA-2SE inside my pocket added to that.
> 
> As soon as I got home and started reading posts here in this thread I tried playing music on them and I haven't had a single disconnection issue. So maybe it really is the signal?




I have had the same issues with my iPhone 6s+ using the Onkyo app for high res files. I have a new cable on the way, so hopefully that resolves the issue.


----------



## creasedpaper

noman74656 said:


> I have had the same issues with my iPhone 6s+ using the Onkyo app for high res files. I have a new cable on the way, so hopefully that resolves the issue.


 
 I don't think the cable is the issue. I have tried multiple cables... The one from Oppo, 4 of Apple's own lightning cable, 2 cables from anker.


----------



## zilch0md

dennistdk said:


> 1) The iPhone is controlling the volume on the HA-2(SE) afaik, not the digital lightning output. You do not need to run it at 100%, but off course you can - you won't loose any resolution if you turn it down from the iPhone side.
> *2) I have never seen this - not with my HA-2 or HA-2SE, but will keep an eye out for it.*
> 3) This seem to be "standard"
> 4) Yep. Really nice function that saved me a couple of times.


 
  
@dennistdk
  
 If you had to keep just one of them, which would it be, the HA-2 or the HA-2SE?
  
  
  


arthurl said:


> tl/dr; Digital noise, frequent disconnects and playback issues when paired to an iPhone 6 with cellular data on.
> 
> I have been experiencing most of the same issues as mentioned by others (e.g. disconnection, garble, digital noise, etc..) on pairing my iPhone 6 with BOTH the HA-2 and HA-2SE using either the music app or HF Player. Noise/disconnects usually (not always) happens when my phone is on cellular data only (not when wifi is connected) and possibly when signal drops from LTE to 3G or 3G to Edge.
> 
> ...


 
  
@arthurl
  
 Same question, if you don't mind:  Aside from the showstopping interference problem, if you had to keep just one of them, which would it be, the HA-2 or the HA-2SE?
  
  
  
@inertianinja
  
 I am very impressed with your amazing skills!  And envious! 
  
  


Spoiler: inertianinja's recent posts






inertianinja said:


> After a few days with the HA-2SE, I'm liking it a lot.  My only complaint is that it cannot charge my phone while it's being charged...would have been a nice feature.
> 
> However, I have a little project I wanted to share: I designed a 3D printed mount for the iPhone 7 Plus (would work with 6P/6sP as well) that allows the HA-2 to clip onto the back of the phone without the need for a rubber band covering the display. I have a slightly different design in mind, but this one has worked well for about a week now.
> 
> ...


 
  
  



inertianinja said:


> OK, well, I took a shot and I have the beginnings of something here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dennistdk

zilch0md said:


> @dennistdk
> 
> If you had to keep just one of them, which would it be, the HA-2 or the HA-2SE?


 
  
 No doubt - the HA-2SE.
  
 It sounds better and has (much) less hiss with sensitive IEM (like my H8.2). I do think however it eats the battery quicker - but that could just be me (using it more than the HA-2).


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

Hey guys anybody have a recommendation for a nice long (preferably woven) micro USB to micro USB cable? I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## Bazirker

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Hey guys anybody have a recommendation for a nice long (preferably woven) micro USB to micro USB cable? I can't seem to find one anywhere.




Great question, I've also been looking for one. Keep in mind that a typical USB OTG micro-to-micro cable will result in the phone charging the Oppo continuously; you have to use a special cable to avoid this, like the one provided with the unit from Oppo. (Look a page or two back in this thread for details.)


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

bazirker said:


> Great question, I've also been looking for one. Keep in mind that a typical USB OTG micro-to-micro cable will result in the phone charging the Oppo continuously; you have to use a special cable to avoid this, like the one provided with the unit from Oppo. (Look a page or two back in this thread for details.)


 
 Good tip! I actually found something useful. https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1


----------



## Bazirker

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Good tip! I actually found something useful. https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1




Cool, and that's reasonably priced as well.


----------



## miketlse

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Good tip! I actually found something useful. https://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=USBMB1


 
 At that price you cannot go far wrong.


----------



## ironcross12

Would it be worth getting this Amp for use with my PC and Senns HD700?
  
 Been using my sound card but need a full time amp.
  
 Is there anyway to stop it charging once plugged into the USB?


----------



## adrift02

ironcross12 said:


> Would it be worth getting this Amp for use with my PC and Senns HD700?
> 
> Been using my sound card but need a full time amp.
> 
> Is there anyway to stop it charging once plugged into the USB?




Not sure how much power the 700 needs, but I'd say it's worth getting this for the DAC alone if you're running from a PC, which are notoriously bad sources. The amp will probably get you most of the way there (again I don't know how hard those are to drive), and you can always add another amp to the chain. It powers my DT770 (80ohm) just fine. I don't think you can stop it charging, but why would you?


----------



## ironcross12

adrift02 said:


> Not sure how much power the 700 needs, but I'd say it's worth getting this for the DAC alone if you're running from a PC, which are notoriously bad sources. The amp will probably get you most of the way there (again I don't know how hard those are to drive), and you can always add another amp to the chain. It powers my DT770 (80ohm) just fine. I don't think you can stop it charging, but why would you?


 
 Thinking if i use it as a PC AMP/DAC then the battery might burn out if on charge all the time.
 I don't know if people just use this AMP for mobile listening not as a permanent PC headphone AMP.
  
 Someone did say they work well with the HD700s on the HD700 thread.
  
  Just unsure if having it plugged in all the time if it could overheat or make it break easier.
  
 I am thinking of getting the newer SE model


----------



## chillaxing

ironcross12 said:


> Thinking if i use it as a PC AMP/DAC then the battery might burn out if on charge all the time.
> I don't know if people just use this AMP for mobile listening not as a permanent PC headphone AMP.
> 
> Someone did say they work well with the HD700s on the HD700 thread.
> ...


 
  
  
 If your just gonna use it with a pc, there are a lot of great desktop dac and amps


----------



## ironcross12

chillaxing said:


> If your just gonna use it with a pc, there are a lot of great desktop dac and amps


 
 Yeah im looking at the JOTUNHEIM seems like a all in one dac and amp?
 Or the MAGNI 2 stack is cheaper


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Still using my Ha2 and its been fantastic so far . No problems using it with my ipod touch 5th gen : D


----------



## TimeLord

ironcross12 said:


> Would it be worth getting this Amp for use with my PC and Senns HD700?
> 
> Been using my sound card but need a full time amp.
> 
> Is there anyway to stop it charging once plugged into the USB?







chillaxing said:


> If your just gonna use it with a pc, there are a lot of great desktop dac and amps




I agree with chillaxing. If your primary usage is as a desktop DAC/amp, then I wouldn't recommend getting this. The Schiit stacks you're looking at would be better for that application.


----------



## abm0

Here's an interesting phenomenon I've been seeing: if the HA-2 stays connected to my PC via a non-recharging USB cable and has a headset connected to its headphone out, even if the PC and the HA-2 are both turned off this setup will somehow drain the HA-2's battery in something like 24 hours, tops. The rate of discharge may depend on the headset's impedance, I haven't tested that, but with my 250-ohm DT-880s it's way higher than the normal discharge rate you'd expect for a device that's turned off.
  
 I suspect it has something to do with the PC generating USB noise(?) or something and keeping the HA-2 awake somehow, but what's really weird is that the HA-2 tries to pass a signal to the headphones due to that USB noise, and that's what drains the power. If I don't keep headphones connected, this doesn't happen. If I leave only my speakers connected to the HA-2's line-out, again this doesn't happen. If I leave the headphones on the headphone-out but disconnect the HA-2 from the PC, again doesn't happen. It's just with PC + headphones both connected.
  


ironcross12 said:


> Is there anyway to stop it charging once plugged into the USB?


 
 Yes. It's been discussed up-thread, though it was in relation to phones: you need the HA-2 end of the cable to be an OTG and that will prevent charging. What I do is I plug an OTG cable into the HA-2, and into the standard-sized female USB end of that I plug a normal standard-sized male USB-A to male USB-A that will go into my PC.
  
  


> Just unsure if having it plugged in all the time if it could overheat or make it break easier.


 
 I don't think it's ever overheated on me. Sometimes it heated up a bit from sitting on the power source end of my PC case, other times it heated up as it normally would just from driving my 250-ohm Beyers, but nothing scary. As for "break easier", it will accelerate the degradation of the lithium-polymer battery's capacity if you keep it continuously topped off to 100% charge. Letting it function on battery power as if portable and recharging it only when low would preserve the battery capacity for longer but it would also be more work for you, to keep plugging and unplugging it. This is how I'm doing it because I don't plan to spend any more money on DACs unless this one breaks down. It was already quite expensive enough for what it does.  Besides, I don't mind having to unplug and recharge it, as I've resolved to only use it for critical listening sessions, not for every trivial sound I want coming out of my PC.


----------



## OneL0ve

Anyone know where I can get a short (< 6 inch) inexpensive micro to micro *bi-directional* USB OTG cable?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## OneL0ve

Good News! This StarTech micro OTG cable is bi directional (any end can work as host) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Tested with the Oppo HA2 and DPX1A.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018M8YEX0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_uiZsybWXZC24C


----------



## inertianinja

Anyone else constantly tempted to remove the leather jacket on the HA2, just to make it that much thinner?
  
 I realize this would probably end me up with scratches in the long term, but if you think about it...the rubber bands and leather add 3-4mm to each side of the amp. 
  
 I keep thinking about removing the leather, replacing it with vinyl stickers for protection, and making a very thin mount to attach it to my phone.


----------



## chillaxing

If you plan to keep it, i would.
  
 take it off, get a extra phone case and glue it on that or double-sided tape it on, leave the other side bar, the scratches and marks gives it character


----------



## TimeLord

inertianinja said:


> Anyone else constantly tempted to remove the leather jacket on the HA2, just to make it that much thinner?
> 
> I realize this would probably end me up with scratches in the long term, but if you think about it...the rubber bands and leather add 3-4mm to each side of the amp.
> 
> I keep thinking about removing the leather, replacing it with vinyl stickers for protection, and making a very thin mount to attach it to my phone.




Personally, I would not. Have you seen it with the leather removed? It's like looking at a shaved cat. Lol

Seriously, once you get the glue off of it, it exposes the screws which doesn't look quite as polished as it does now. I'd leave the leather on and use double sided tape which I have found comes off the leather without hassle.


----------



## Bazirker

Has anyone had trouble with their HA-2 staying connected to their Windows 10 computer?  For some reason, my HA-2 won't connect to my laptop anymore.  I tried the normal tricks: reinstalling, rebooting, amp switch is in the correct position, different USB cables, and so on.  It works fine with my Android phone and iPads.


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

bazirker said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their HA-2 staying connected to their Windows 10 computer?  For some reason, my HA-2 won't connect to my laptop anymore.  I tried the normal tricks: reinstalling, rebooting, amp switch is in the correct position, different USB cables, and so on.  It works fine with my Android phone and iPads.


 

Have you downloaded and installed the driver?


----------



## Bazirker

ohmygodpancakes said:


> Have you downloaded and installed the driver?


 
  
 Yep.  I tried removing/reinstalling/rebooting too.  It used to work...don't know why it isn't now.  I'm snowed in at my house and am trying to study for board exams in a week, and my kids are going bonkers and I need my personal audio :-/


----------



## Bazirker

bazirker said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their HA-2 staying connected to their Windows 10 computer?  For some reason, my HA-2 won't connect to my laptop anymore.  I tried the normal tricks: reinstalling, rebooting, amp switch is in the correct position, different USB cables, and so on.  It works fine with my Android phone and iPads.


 
  
 Figured out what my problem was.  I have one USB cable that died altogether, and one that will only carry power.  Ridiculous.  Got a new cable, problem fixed.


----------



## erich6

Amazing USB cables have such issues specially with these advanced components.  If that didn't fix it for you I was going to suggest trying a different USB port.  I know my desktop PC used to have a problem where certain ports would develop an "issue" (basically would stop responding/recognizing certain devices) when it was on Windows 8.  After I updated to Windows 10 with a clean install the problem disappeared.
  
 I finally bit the bullet and ordered a HA-2SE from Oppo--should get here in a couple of days.  I've been debating for a long time to get these and I just couldn't find a better option for the quality/price this product offers.  Can't wait to try it with my 99 Meze classics.  As I understand it, the ESS Sabre DAC should help tame some of the bass on those headphones and really bring out the best of them!  Will post impressions this weekend.


----------



## erich6

​Just got the Oppo and I'm loving it!  Shouldn't have waited so long to get it.  Fantastic device.


----------



## skhan007

I got to check out the Oppo HA-2 and HA-2SE today at my local Hi Fi store. Some other forum members were kind enough to visit with some gear. I loved the way they both sounded and had a preference for the SE.
  
 Question- My iPhone 7 kept losing connection with both Oppo devices. I'd say every 10 seconds or so, it would do this charging/not charging thing, as if someone were plugging in the lightning cable and then removing it. We noted this both the HA-2 and SE and tried different cables as well. My phone had no issues staying connected to the Chord Mojo and the Sony PHA-3. 
  
 Any ideas what's going on here? I was really wanting to place my order for the SE, but it doesn't seem compatible with my iPhone 7.


----------



## inertianinja

skhan007 said:


> I got to check out the Oppo HA-2 and HA-2SE today at my local Hi Fi store. Some other forum members were kind enough to visit with some gear. I loved the way they both sounded and had a preference for the SE.
> 
> Question- My iPhone 7 kept losing connection with both Oppo devices. I'd say every 10 seconds or so, it would do this charging/not charging thing, as if someone were plugging in the lightning cable and then removing it. We noted this both the HA-2 and SE and tried different cables as well. My phone had no issues staying connected to the Chord Mojo and the Sony PHA-3.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on here? I was really wanting to place my order for the SE, but it doesn't seem compatible with my iPhone 7.


 
  
 This happens to me with my SE & 7 Plus. I think it's common. 
 Usually solved quickly by disconnecting and reconnecting the lightning cable quickly or, worst case, restarting the phone.


----------



## skhan007

inertianinja said:


> This happens to me with my SE & 7 Plus. I think it's common.
> Usually solved quickly by disconnecting and reconnecting the lightning cable quickly or, worst case, restarting the phone.


 

 Ok, good to know it's not just my phone nor an isolated case. This makes me a bit nervous about buying the product, however, as I'm hesitant to purchase something with a known compatibility issue. Correct me if I'm wrong on that, but it's a hesitation. I'm curious if it's an iPhone 7 thing, as when somebody plugged in their iPhone 6, there were no issues.


----------



## erich6

skhan007 said:


> Ok, good to know it's not just my phone nor an isolated case. This makes me a bit nervous about buying the product, however, as I'm hesitant to purchase something with a known compatibility issue. Correct me if I'm wrong on that, but it's a hesitation. I'm curious if it's an iPhone 7 thing, as when somebody plugged in their iPhone 6, there were no issues.


 

 ​I've been using the SE over the last day with my iPhone 6s and haven't had an issue.  I make sure I connect it while its OFF and then turn it ON (per the suggestion in the manual).  I also haven't had problems with an old iPhone 4s or the iPad 3.  Then again, it could be just an iPhone 7 issue.


----------



## skhan007

erich6 said:


> ​I've been using the SE over the last day with my iPhone 6s and haven't had an issue.  I make sure I connect it while its OFF and then turn it ON (per the suggestion in the manual).  I also haven't had problems with an old iPhone 4s or the iPad 3.  Then again, it could be just an iPhone 7 issue.


 

 I did some google searching and didn't come up with anything pertaining to this issue. I'll call Oppo this coming week (they are closed today and Monday) and ask what they think. I'd be absolutely happy to buy the HA-2SE if I can be assured I will not have connectile dysfunction (can't let the ladies know about this, either).


----------



## dennistdk

skhan007 said:


> I did some google searching and didn't come up with anything pertaining to this issue. I'll call Oppo this coming week (they are closed today and Monday) and ask what they think. I'd be absolutely happy to buy the HA-2SE if I can be assured I will not have connectile dysfunction (can't let the ladies know about this, either).


 

 As I wrote before in the thread - the HA-2(SE) does this disconnect/connect whenever the iPhone is having trouble with the 3G/4G connection (probably when changing cells in low coverage areas or roaming). E.g. to me it happens at exactly the same two places when I drive to work (with offline music) and I can replicate it quite easily by wrapping the iPhone in aluminium foil for a few seconds. 
  
 I can use it for hours and hours when at home / work without disconnects because there I'm somewhat stationary and in areas with good cell coverage. It only happens in specific low coverage areas, so if you live in the city you won't notice.
  
 I have tested this with both HA-2 and HA-2SE and on several iPhones (5S, 6 and 7). I suspect it is the iPhones fault as I didn't have it for the first half year with the Oppo HA-2, but after iOS10 it seems to somehow reset the lightning connection when doing something heavy on the 3G/4G network (like roaming or loosing cell connection) - maybe some power management kicks in and lowers the lightning voltage causing the Oppo to reconnect?
  
 It's not that big an issue, but some have this problem more than others. I'm hoping Oppo can work with Apple to fix it


----------



## skhan007

dennistdk said:


> As I wrote before in the thread - the HA-2(SE) does this disconnect/connect whenever the iPhone is having trouble with the 3G/4G connection (probably when changing cells in low coverage areas or roaming). E.g. to me it happens at exactly the same two places when I drive to work (with offline music) and I can replicate it quite easily by wrapping the iPhone in aluminium foil for a few seconds.
> 
> I can use it for hours and hours when at home / work without disconnects because there I'm somewhat stationary and in areas with good cell coverage. It only happens in specific low coverage areas, so if you live in the city you won't notice.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks- I appreciate the feedback on this issue. I'm curious about the 3G/4G/LTE connection. Why would that matter if I'm not streaming music? I'm playing music saved on my device. Would it do this in airplane mode? I guess I'm not understanding why the reception of the phone would have anything to do with playing music. 
  
 I did learn something else- We tried my iPhone 7 in one of those Oppo docking cases. It has connections for the HA-2 and the iPhone so they sit in one case and are connected. Apparently, that case has flaws and is longer available (per Amazon feedback) and customers complained with my exact issue that I saw today- connected/not-connected issues. That explains one scenario of why my device did not work.
  
 The other times, I had it hooked into the Oppo via lightning-to-USB cable. Curious if the cable might've been the problem? I'm really not sure. I really would like to buy this Oppo, but now I'm nervous that it will be problematic. Hopefully, I can talk to the Oppo folks this coming week and get some recommendations.


----------



## erich6

skhan007 said:


> Thanks- I appreciate the feedback on this issue. I'm curious about the 3G/4G/LTE connection. *Why would that matter if I'm not streaming music? *I'm playing music saved on my device. Would it do this in airplane mode? I guess I'm not understanding why the reception of the phone would have anything to do with playing music.


 
  
 I suspect it doesn't have anything to do with music specifically but with how the communication bus between the Oppo and the iPhone is responding to the iPhone switching between cellular bands/towers.  If this is the cause of the connection drop one possible reason might be there's a sync signal that gets interrupted for a specified amount of time, the Oppo (or the iPhone) doesn't know how to buffer the sync interrupt, and off goes the connection until the sync signal returns.
  
 If this is the root cause of the problem, this shouldn't affect your connection while in airplane mode at all.  For what it's worth, I just tried switching airplane mode on and off while playing music on my iPhone 6s through the Oppo and had no issues.


----------



## skhan007

erich6 said:


> I suspect it doesn't have anything to do with music specifically but with how the communication bus between the Onkyo and the iPhone is responding to the iPhone switching between cellular bands/towers.  If this is the cause of the connection drop one possible reason might be there's a sync signal that gets interrupted for a specified amount of time, the Onkyo (or the iPhone) doesn't know how to buffer the sync interrupt, and off goes the connection until the sync signal returns.
> 
> If this is the root cause of the problem, this shouldn't affect your connection while in airplane mode at all.  For what it's worth, I just tried switching airplane mode on and off while playing music on my iPhone 6s through the Onkyo and had no issues.


 

 Ok, great. Thank you! If I were to try this again, I imagine there is a proper sequence for getting things up and running? First, I'd ensure there's no shifting of LTE/3G etc. Then, perhaps plugging in the iPhone 7 into the HA-2SE and then powering up the Oppo? I'd really like to consider this unit if I know that the problems I experienced can be mediated.


----------



## dennistdk

I’ve been doing some more testing and I’ve been able to replicate the disconnect/connect problem even more exactly now. 
  
 I would love if somebody else had the time and could try to replicate it. You only need some aluminium foil to make the "faraday cage" needed to make the iPhone loose it’s 3G/LTE signal.
  
*Test 1*
 The HA-2 and iPhone is stacked together normally and playing off line music. 
 The whole stack is wrapped tightly in foil (and several layers) - there must be no openings.
  
  5 out of 5 times i get the disconnect/connect issue after 10 to 80 seconds.
  
*Test 2*
 The HA-2 and iPhone is connected with normal lightning cable (~0.5 meter) and only the iPhone is carefully wrapped and the Oppo kept at a distance from the iPhone.
  
  5 out of 5 times it works as it should. The HA-2 didn’t loose connection. I however noticed that when unpacking the iPhone it had more signal then when I wrapped them both together. Maybe the ground in the lightning cable acts as an antenna of sorts, so on to test 3.
  
*Test 3*
 The HA-2 and iPhone is connected with normal lightning cable (~0.5 meter), but this time everything is wrapped individually (iPhone, cable and HA-2).
  
 5 out of 5 times it works as it should. The HA-2 didn’t loose connection. The iPhone seems to loose the 3G signal completely, so there might be something about the cable acting as an antenna, but still the HA-2 kept playing.
  
  


 So that means...
  

It only happens when they are closely stacked.
It only happens when the iPhone is searching for a cell signal (switching it to airplane mode on/off won't do the trick).
 
  
 A conclusion might be that it can be RF interference causing something inside the HA-2 to “reboot” as it only happens when they are stacked. Possibly a shielding issue?
  
  
 If you do this test - do not leave the iPhone wrapped for more than a few minutes. It generates a lot of heat as I guess it uses a lot more power when searching for signal (I believe it ups the power/gain to the antenna).
  
 To make this test easier I ended up just creating a small box wrapped in aluminium foil… Same results.
  
 I would however still recommend the HA-2(SE) - this is not an issue that happens often. It’s an amazing device with excellent quality and great features (I picked it over the Mojo).
 This only happens in areas where there are coverage issues - and apparently only when the devices are closely stacked.
  
 Edit: And I should add that I have tried this with both the HA-2 and HA-2SE - and several iPhone models. All with the same result.


----------



## skhan007

dennistdk said:


> I’ve been doing some more testing and I’ve been able to replicate the disconnect/connect problem even more exactly now.
> 
> I would love if somebody else had the time and could try to replicate it. You only need some aluminium foil to make the "faraday cage" needed to make the iPhone loose it’s 3G/LTE signal.
> 
> ...


 

 Brilliant! Thank you for taking the time to do this! Now that you mention it, I was in a hi-fi shop with A LOT of equipment around me. Inches away, was a MicroZotl2 amp, which is an OTL amp and could produce RF. Might any of these variables potentially have contributed to my experience? I should check Oppo's return policy so if I buy a unit, I can have some amount of time to determine if it will work for me.


----------



## nwavesailor

skhan007 said:


> Brilliant! Thank you for taking the time to do this! Now that you mention it, I was in a hi-fi shop with A LOT of equipment around me. Inches away, was a MicroZotl2 amp, which is an OTL amp and could produce RF. Might any of these variables potentially have contributed to my experience? I should check Oppo's return policy so if I buy a unit, I can have some amount of time to determine if it will work for me.


 

 30 days


----------



## erich6

skhan007 said:


> Ok, great. Thank you! If I were to try this again, I imagine there is a proper sequence for getting things up and running? First, I'd ensure there's no shifting of LTE/3G etc. Then, perhaps plugging in the iPhone 7 into the HA-2SE and then powering up the Oppo? I'd really like to consider this unit if I know that the problems I experienced can be mediated.


 

 ​Yes, the correct sequence is to connect the devices then power the Oppo.
  
 I corrected my previous post where I used "Onkyo" instead of "Oppo" to refer to the HA-2SE.


----------



## erich6

dennistdk said:


> I’ve been doing some more testing and I’ve been able to replicate the disconnect/connect problem even more exactly now.
> 
> I would love if somebody else had the time and could try to replicate it. You only need some aluminium foil to make the "faraday cage" needed to make the iPhone loose it’s 3G/LTE signal.
> 
> ...


 

 ​Did the iPhone have low signal in Test 3 like in Test 1?  Interesting results--they debunk my hypothesis that a sync signal is interrupted. 
  
 I guess when you are dealing with so many low-voltage circuits it won't take much for RF interference to wreck havoc.


----------



## AmusedToD

Hello everyone,

As per recommendation from another user, I am posting my question here as well (I initially posted it in the HA-2SE thread).

I have a Sony flagship Android TV (KD-65ZD9) which runs on Android 6.0. I would like to know whether it's possible to connect the Oppo to my tv using a micro USB to USB cable and use the Oppo as an external DAC for my TV? Since the tv is essentially an Android device, I suppose it's not impossible for it to output sound via USB. This is the only possible connection in order to use the Oppo as a DAC between the TV and my sound system (due to lack of other inputs on the HA-2SE). Or perhaps an optical out to micro USB adapter if such a device exists?

And finally, does anyone use the HA-2 as an external DAC for their hifi system? How does it behave in that regard? I have a Marantz NR1606 receiver and expect the Oppo to produce better sound than the receiver's built in DAC (Burr Brown 1690).


----------



## skhan007

amusedtod said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As per recommendation from another user, I am posting my question here as well (I initially posted it in the HA-2SE thread).
> 
> ...


 

 I am also interested in the second question- Does anybody use the HA-2 or SE as a DAC for their hi-fi set up? I have limited experience, but tried the HA-2SE through a MicroZotl2 and Senn HD800's a couple of days ago. It sounded flat-out amazing, as did the Chord Mojo. Curious if the Oppo could not only be considered a "mobile" DAC, but an all-purpose one?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

I just tried my Ha2 on my Sony bravia and its not supported , is there a way to determine what form of OS the TV is running ?


----------



## AmusedToD

Which tv model do you have? How did you connect the tv to the Oppo?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Its a KDL-48W605B , I used a USB A to micro B .
  
 it may not refelct the results you may have on your TV , i thought id just give it a try : )


----------



## AmusedToD

Thanks for trying mate. I will certainly know soon enough whether my tv supports it or not.


----------



## dennistdk

erich6 said:


> ​Did the iPhone have low signal in Test 3 like in Test 1?  Interesting results--they debunk my hypothesis that a sync signal is interrupted.
> 
> I guess when you are dealing with so many low-voltage circuits it won't take much for RF interference to wreck havoc.


 

 Yes, roughy same signal level in 1 and 3 (and I'm saying roughly because I only get like a second to read it when I unwrap the phone as it picks it up very fast.
 I'll be trying some tests tomorrow where I'm going into areas that usually makes it disconnect - I'll be adding a single layer of aluminium foil between the Oppo and the iPhone to shield it better and to see if that will stop the disconnects when on the road.


----------



## nwavesailor

My new HA-2SE is on it's way direct from Oppo!


----------



## alpovs

Has anyone managed to make it work as a DAC with the latest Android smartphones with USB-C? I have problems with my HA-2SE (its thread is not as popular as this) and Nexus 5X. I bought this Micro USB to Type C OTG Cable: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301996172236
 When I connect Nexus 5X with HA-2SE the phone starts charging the HA-2SE. Then audio streaming actually works but intermittently. The music stops for no reason as if I stop it. I press "Play", it plays again for a few seconds and stops again. After a few iterations the phone reboots itself.
 I searched and couldn't find any cases of someone using the HA-2 or HA-2SE with a USB-C device. More and more phones have USB-C ports nowadays. If anyone knows a solution please respond. The HA-2SE works fine with a PC and sounds great but I am on the verge of returning it because I bought it primarily for use with my phone. BTW, the Android version on the phone is 7.1.1 if it matters.


----------



## nwavesailor

Have you emailed or talked to a real person at Oppo support?
  
 I found them to be a great help regarding any issues I have had with any of their product lines...........and they are based in the US!


----------



## ryanjsoo

alpovs said:


> Has anyone managed to make it work as a DAC with the latest Android smartphones with USB-C? I have problems with my HA-2SE (its thread is not as popular as this) and Nexus 5X. I bought this Micro USB to Type C OTG Cable: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301996172236
> When I connect Nexus 5X with HA-2SE the phone starts charging the HA-2SE. Then audio streaming actually works but intermittently. The music stops for no reason as if I stop it. I press "Play", it plays again for a few seconds and stops again. After a few iterations the phone reboots itself.
> I searched and couldn't find any cases of someone using the HA-2 or HA-2SE with a USB-C device. More and more phones have USB-C ports nowadays. If anyone knows a solution please respond. The HA-2SE works fine with a PC and sounds great but I am on the verge of returning it because I bought it primarily for use with my phone. BTW, the Android version on the phone is 7.1.1 if it matters.




I'm using that same cable with my HTC 10 on 6.0.1, I have the regular HA2 not the SE. My phone also charges the oppo so battery life sucks but otherwise, everything works fine. Maybe give Poweramp a go, though even google play music works for me. Of note, I sometimes have to change the volume one notch on my phone for audio to start playing through the Oppo.


----------



## alpovs

Yes, I had submitted a support request a few minutes before I posted here.


----------



## alpovs

If the phone is charging the HA-2 it is already a no go for me. If the HA-2 is more than half discharged it will just drain the phone battery while playing music. What's the point of using it? It should be the other way around - the HA-2 should serve as a power bank. Or at least not drain the phone battery.


----------



## nwavesailor

alpovs said:


> If the phone is charging the HA-2 it is already a no go for me. If the HA-2 is more than half discharged it will just drain the phone battery while playing music. What's the point of using it? It should be the other way around - the HA-2 should serve as a power bank. Or at least not drain the phone battery.


 

 Perhaps a good old fashioned talk to a real human at Oppo tech support would resolve your issues and get things figured out without a string of emails back and forth. They are quick to reply via email, but if I can't figure out why something is not working as I expect ..............HA-2 draining your phone's battery?.....................their tech guys will figure it out and let you know how or why X or Y is happening.
  
 I have NEVER talked to someone at their tech support that didn't know the answer AND always got right through to a live person!!!
  
 650-961-1118


----------



## thrand1

Hi all,
  
 I have been considering buying my first USB DAC/headphone amp, and could use some insight from all of you if you wouldn't mind 
  
 I have Shure SE425 IEMs along with an iPhone and iPad. The DAC/AMP will be used about 80% at the office, 10% on the go, 10% at home, so "transportability" is acceptable, and I don't need a small form factor for carrying in a pants pocket.
  
 I am buying my DAC/AMP through Amazon, as I have some gift cards. I have been considering the HA-2 SE, but am wondering if saving longer and buying the iFi Micro iDSD or even Chord Mojo would be worth it considering they would be more expensive than my IEMs? Is the HA2-SE even "too much" for my Shures, and I should go even cheaper like the the iFi Nano iDSD?
  
 In my position, what would you recommend? Is the HA-2 SE a good "bang for the buck" idea, or would you save up for Mojo/Micro iDSD, or would you go even cheaper, considering my IEMs?
  
 Thanks!
 -Tyler


----------



## psikey

thrand1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering buying my first USB DAC/headphone amp, and could use some insight from all of you if you wouldn't mind
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've not had the SE425's but did come from SE535's and now SE846's. Not sure if the SE424 is as sensitive but first DAC I tried was the original HA-2 and while it sounded nice there was an unacceptable level of background hiss for me. SE version may have eliminated this.
  
 I currently use a Chord Mojo but also had a Dragonfly Red until recently.
  
 Off all the ones you mention I'd say the Mojo is the winner on sound quality and if SQ is your No.1 requirement then its worth the extra cost especially if playing high-def FLAC and DSD files.
  
 If you don't want to spend as much yet still get 90% of Mojo Quality sound and not using with Android device then I'd highly recommend the Dragonfly Red as less than half the price of Mojo, no concern over charging it and highly portable. Unless your playing lots of DSD or Hi-def above 96KHz then the DFR is fantastic (the Mojo excels with DSD IMO).
  
 Make sure you get the USB3 Apple cable to ensure no clicking issues with Apple devices. If your using with Android other than via UAPP app the DFB/DFR have volume issues and I lost confidence in AudioQuest fixing this.
  
 One final point. In my search for ever better audio quality I'd put your money in ear/headphones as the priority over the DAC/AMP. The biggest step I've had in audio was going from SE535's to SE846's which even today after owning them for over a year amazes me how much better they are than even the highly regarded SE535's. Only ones I'd consider now are the Noble K10/Encore/Katana range but way over my price tolerance at $1800+ !!  
  
 No idea if the SE425's will resolve the enhanced audio with an external DAC but they certainly do with my SE846's


----------



## erich6

thrand1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering buying my first USB DAC/headphone amp, and could use some insight from all of you if you wouldn't mind
> 
> ...


 

 I own the HA-2SE and have heard the Mojo and the Dragonfly Red/Black DACs (​I haven't heard the iFi Nano iDSD).  The Mojo is the best one and the HA-2SE is a close second.  For the price, I think the HA-2SE is the best value.  Since you use iPad/iPhone devices, the Mojo and Dragonfly options may be less convenient because you have to also get the "Camera Connection Kit" (sold separately) so now you have a dongle, plus the USB cable, then the DAC.  With the HA-2SE you can just plug in your lighting cable/USB to the device and it works.  It also has the feature that it can charge your phone if you need it on a pinch.  Finally, I like the line-out option for using other amps.


----------



## TimeLord

erich6 said:


> I own the HA-2SE and have heard the Mojo and the Dragonfly Red/Black DACs (​I haven't heard the iFi Nano iDSD).  The Mojo is the best one and the HA-2SE is a close second.  For the price, I think the HA-2SE is the best value.  Since you use iPad/iPhone devices, the Mojo and Dragonfly options may be less convenient because you have to also get the "Camera Connection Kit" (sold separately) so now you have a dongle, plus the USB cable, then the DAC.  With the HA-2SE you can just plug in your lighting cable/USB to the device and it works.  It also has the feature that it can charge your phone if you need it on a pinch.  Finally, I like the line-out option for using other amps.




For anyone that may be using a non-MFi certified DAC/amp like the Mojo, you can avoid having to use the CCK dongle by using cables that bypass the restriction. There are several option out there, but this is one of the cheapest that I have found and it works well. I have tested this cable on a Mojo and a Sony PHA-3.


----------



## TimeLord

thrand1 I agree with psikey's last advice the most. The first and best way to improve the sound quality of your music is to get a better headphone or IEM. To that end, I would advise you to use your money to get something like the SE846 if you like Shure's sound or another headphone that's well regarded like the Sennheiser HD650/HD6XX. Then get an amplifier and DAC. You get the most bang for your buck by getting a better headphone.


----------



## kVes

Has anyone been able to get this to work with a PS4, via one of the USB ports? I can't seem to find a clear answer on whether this is possible.


----------



## s0ny

timelord said:


> @thrand1 I agree with @psikey's last advice the most. The first and best way to improve the sound quality of your music is to get a better headphone or IEM. To that end, I would advise you to use your money to get something like the SE846 if you like Shure's sound or another headphone that's well regarded like the Sennheiser HD650/HD6XX. Then get an amplifier and DAC. You get the most bang for your buck by getting a better headphone.


 
  
 I'm using an SE846 with the Oppo HA-2 and it's really the best sounding combination I have so far. I used the SE846 with an Astell & Kern AK100II for a year. Even though the AK100II looks and feels very premium, I always found it's CS4398 DAC to sound unimpressive. I switched to the HA-2. It really made good use of my SE846.


----------



## thrand1

Thanks very much @psikey, @erich6, and @TimeLord for your experiences and valuable feedback on this. I definitely agree that upgrading headphones would be the first move to make. My budget is capped at $500 for this upgrade, so something like the SE535s would be at the very top of the budget as far as upgrades go, and then you get that inevitable itch to buy the DAC/AMP as well! So it looks like in my situation something like the HA2-SE may be the best bet in terms of value, and then with a solid DAC/AMP available the next step would be for that upgraded headphone 
  
 Thanks again for your help and fast feedback, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Yobster69

thrand1 said:


> Thanks very much @psikey
> , @erich6
> , and @TimeLord
> for your experiences and valuable feedback on this. I definitely agree that upgrading headphones would be the first move to make. My budget is capped at $500 for this upgrade, so something like the SE535s would be at the very top of the budget as far as upgrades go, and then you get that inevitable itch to buy the DAC/AMP as well! So it looks like in my situation something like the HA2-SE may be the best bet in terms of value, and then with a solid DAC/AMP available the next step would be for that upgraded headphone
> ...


Hi, I do hope you don't mind me putting in my 2 cents into this discussion, but the 535's are a little 'old hat' nowadays and there are now much better options regarding bang for buck available. Before laying out any coin on the Sure's, please take a look at the iBasso IT03, or LZ A4 threads. Not that I suggest you get either, but it will open your eyes to some much better value IEM's that are available. If you were to purchase the HA-2 as well it may take you slightly over your budget, but it would be well worth waiting another month (or pay day) as it would be a fantastic stepping stone and you would be satisfied for much longer


----------



## thrand1

yobster69 said:


> Hi, I do hope you don't mind me putting in my 2 cents into this discussion, but the 535's are a little 'old hat' nowadays and there are now much better options regarding bang for buck available. Before laying out any coin on the Sure's, please take a look at the iBasso IT03, or LZ A4 threads. Not that I suggest you get either, but it will open your eyes to some much better value IEM's that are available. If you were to purchase the HA-2 as well it may take you slightly over your budget, but it would be well worth waiting another month (or pay day) as it would be a fantastic stepping stone and you would be satisfied for much longer


 
  
 Don't mind at all! I was largely using the SE535 as an example  I have heard them before, and they very nice to listen to, but my main genres of music are rock and metal, so the 425s (in my novice opinion) were a little better matched in certain areas for that versus the 535s. I guess I should have said "upgrade to an IEM in the SE535 price range." I haven't done any serious IEM investigations recently, so thank you for the tips! I'll check them out...a part of me wonders if I can really get a significant upgrade going from 425s (~$250-300 IEM) to something still <$500, especially if I need to still get a DAC/AMP. Now the devil on my shoulder is hinting at a potential new IEM plus maybe the AQ Dragonfly to prevent completely busting the budget...hmmm...
  
 Thanks again everyone for the feedback on the Oppo. I am a longtime fan of their home theater products, and this is definitely in the running.


----------



## faw88

s0ny said:


> I'm using an SE846 with the Oppo HA-2 and it's really the best sounding combination I have so far. I used the SE846 with an Astell & Kern AK100II for a year. Even though the AK100II looks and feels very premium, I always found it's CS4398 DAC to sound unimpressive. I switched to the HA-2. It really made good use of my SE846.


 

 Same here, Combining my Westone IEM's with a HA2-se was a revelation. I don't know why People keep saying the mojo is better. The sheer clarity and the smoothness of the sound which the oppo produces is unmatched. Maybe if you need to power huge high impedance headphones the mojo would perform better, but the OPPO shines with IEM's and Planar magnetic Headphones really well.


----------



## gerelmx1986

inertianinja said:


> Anyone else constantly tempted to remove the leather jacket on the HA2, just to make it that much thinner?
> 
> I realize this would probably end me up with scratches in the long term, but if you think about it...the rubber bands and leather add 3-4mm to each side of the amp.
> 
> I keep thinking about removing the leather, replacing it with vinyl stickers for protection, and making a very thin mount to attach it to my phone.


 

 ​I did with my HA-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Result was not nice at all LOL


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

kves said:


> Has anyone been able to get this to work with a PS4, via one of the USB ports? I can't seem to find a clear answer on whether this is possible.


 

 ​I tried mine on the PS4 , nothing seems to happen as I don't think the PS4 recognises / sees the Oppo Ha2
  
 My AK70 Connects and shows up as a USB DAC , Ill try the Oppo again .


----------



## TimeLord

faw88 said:


> Same here, Combining my Westone IEM's with a HA2-se was a revelation. I don't know why People keep saying the mojo is better. The sheer clarity and the smoothness of the sound which the oppo produces is unmatched. Maybe if you need to power huge high impedance headphones the mojo would perform better, but the OPPO shines with IEM's and Planar magnetic Headphones really well.




On the Mojo you have it backwards. It's the DAC in the Mojo that makes it great. Its amplifier is its weakest component.


----------



## skhan007

erich6 said:


> I own the HA-2SE and have heard the Mojo and the Dragonfly Red/Black DACs (​I haven't heard the iFi Nano iDSD).  The Mojo is the best one and the HA-2SE is a close second.  For the price, I think the HA-2SE is the best value.  Since you use iPad/iPhone devices, the Mojo and Dragonfly options may be less convenient because you have to also get the "Camera Connection Kit" (sold separately) so now you have a dongle, plus the USB cable, then the DAC.  With the HA-2SE you can just plug in your lighting cable/USB to the device and it works.  It also has the feature that it can charge your phone if you need it on a pinch.  Finally, I like the line-out option for using other amps.


 

 This is really good information. I'm currently DAC shopping after just having purchased my first "real" set of audiophile cans. I bought some Sennheiser HD800's. I listened to both the Chord Mojo and  the HA2-SE and thought they were both excellent. I'm going back and forth in my mind on which is the right one for me. I think they both did a great job at driving the HD800 and both sounded excellent. The slim profile of the HA2-SE is very appealing. I know either would also be great with a future tube headphone amp set up. It's a tough decision for sure.


----------



## erich6

skhan007 said:


> This is really good information. I'm currently DAC shopping after just having purchased my first "real" set of audiophile cans. I bought some Sennheiser HD800's. I listened to both the Chord Mojo and  the HA2-SE and thought they were both excellent. I'm going back and forth in my mind on which is the right one for me. I think they both did a great job at driving the HD800 and both sounded excellent. The slim profile of the HA2-SE is very appealing. I know either would also be great with a future tube headphone amp set up. It's a tough decision for sure.


 

 ​I was struggling with that decision also but finally went with the Oppo and no regrets so far! I have it paired with a hybrid tube amp and it works great. 
  
 Here's another feature the Oppo offers (not sure if Mojo has it...probably does).  When connected to a computer, you can adjust the DAC volume from the Oppo control panel and use it as a "digital gain" setting.  So, if you have sensitive HPs connected to an amp you can bring the gain down (works in the line-out also) and give yourself finer volume control with your amp.  The digital gain setting has no effect on the dynamic range and resolution of the audio stream.  I think you can do this also with an iPhone by simply changing the volume on the phone....
  
 I figured if I didn't like the Oppo once I got it I could return it.  I'm happy to say it's a keeper.


----------



## erich6

For those of you interested in MQA decoding, I contacted Oppo and they said their "_ability to __support MQA is being investigated, but at this time we do not know if we can add this technology to our current line of players and personal audio products_."  If this is something you would like I encourage you to email customer service and let them know.  If they hear more people asking for it they might give it more priority.
  
​Also, doesn't hurt to remind them their competitors are doing it!
  
​In the meantime, I'm enjoying the MQA software decoding in Tidal.


----------



## s0ny

faw88 said:


> Same here, Combining my Westone IEM's with a HA2-se was a revelation. I don't know why People keep saying the mojo is better. The sheer clarity and the smoothness of the sound which the oppo produces is unmatched. Maybe if you need to power huge high impedance headphones the mojo would perform better, but the OPPO shines with IEM's and Planar magnetic Headphones really well.


Oppo HA-2 + Shure SE846 is the best sounding portable setup I ever had. The sound quality is jaw-dropping. I sold my AK100II because it's sound quality didn't meet my expectations, especially being such an expensive device.

I'm tempted to buy the HA-2SE but I'll wait for the HA-3 if it will be released.


----------



## mvell

Was wondering if anybody can clarify: using the ha-2SE with iPhone via lighting port and with a Windows PC via USB:

1-volume control on ha-2SE doesn't do anything. Moving it up or down changes nothing in the volume. Only thing it does is turning on /off
2-even increasing the volume to maximum on iPhone or PC leaves it too low. Basically I get a higher volume without using the portable amp (ironically...)
3-bass gain switch makes no difference either 
4-both with the PC and with the iPhone I lose connection all the damn time. Even if I'm not touching anything. One of the most annoying things ever. No way I can use this as a portable device with such a bad reliability 

Can you please confirm these indicate a defective unit? I'm returning this one but not sure if I even want a replacement unit or just use something else that actually works. 

Device is fully charged and tried several different cables.

Thanks


----------



## nwavesailor

mvell said:


> Was wondering if anybody can clarify: using the ha-2SE with iPhone via lighting port and with a Windows PC via USB:
> 
> 1-volume control on ha-2SE doesn't do anything. Moving it up or down changes nothing in the volume. Only thing it does is turning on /off
> 2-even increasing the volume to maximum on iPhone or PC leaves it too low. Basically I get a higher volume without using the portable amp (ironically...)
> ...


 

 I'm sure others will chime in but contacting Oppo CS seems the logical first step.
  
 I just received my HA-2SE and have used it alone with a modest iPod Nano (Lightning to USB cable) w/o any connection issues or drop outs. I have also used it 'line out' to a tube amp w/o issues. Great sound either way!
  
 I have had great support from Oppo with any questions regarding connection options prior to purchase. I even received replies on New Years Day!


----------



## TimeLord

I'm going to ask some obvious questions just to rule out anything but a defective device...
  
 For iPhone:
 Did you use either the cable that came from Oppo or an official Apple lightning cable?
 What application are you using to play music? If other than the stock apple player, does the 3rd party app recognize the HA-2 SE?
 What level is the volume set on the iPhone? Make sure it is at least 50% high.
  
  
 For PC:
 Did you load the Oppo drivers to your PC?
 If you go into Control Panel and then into Sound, is the HA-2 SE shown as a playback device? Is it selected as the default playback device?
 What player are you using on the PC?
 At what level do you have the output volume set on the PC? Set the volume to 100% on the PC.
  
  
 Let's start here and see if we can rule out any problems that may come from the above.


----------



## mvell

1-tried both the cables that came with it and a bunch of others, same thing
2-tried spotify and HF player
3-yes they all recognize the device correctly 
4-volume at 100%

Pc:
1-yes I loaded the correct drivers 
2-yes it shows and yes it's the default device 
3-tried a bunch but mostly tried with VLC just to test it 
4-yes I tried at 100%

At this point in convinced that either this device is defective or it doesn't work as advertised. Thanks


----------



## TimeLord

mvell said:


> 1-tried both the cables that came with it and a bunch of others, same thing
> 2-tried spotify and HF player
> 3-yes they all recognize the device correctly
> 4-volume at 100%
> ...


 

 Just to be sure, I just tried all of the combinations above and it works flawlessly. On the PC side, both the system volume and VLC's volume affected the line level that the HA-2 SE sees. So I did set the system volume and VLC's volume to 100%. I can then manipulate the volume to whatever level using the HA-2 SE.
  
 It sounds like you have a defective unit. Oppo really does have a good customer service department, so I would contact them. It's unfortunate you got a bad unit, but I would not give up on the HA-2 SE quite yet.


----------



## inertianinja

mvell said:


> Was wondering if anybody can clarify: using the ha-2SE with iPhone via lighting port and with a Windows PC via USB:
> 
> 1-volume control on ha-2SE doesn't do anything. Moving it up or down changes nothing in the volume. Only thing it does is turning on /off
> 2-even increasing the volume to maximum on iPhone or PC leaves it too low. Basically I get a higher volume without using the portable amp (ironically...)
> ...




Might be a stupid question but you're sure you haven't plugged your headphones into the Line Out jack?


----------



## TimeLord

inertianinja said:


> Might be a stupid question but you're sure you haven't plugged your headphones into the Line Out jack?




Actually that accounts for all of the symptoms...


----------



## mvell

How would that explain it losing connectivity all the time, both on iPhone as well as on PC?

And no, but good suggestion, thank you


----------



## nwavesailor

I have now played my HA-2SE for about 4-5 hours and it is exactly what I hoped it would be and has added a very nice level of detail that I was looking for in a small DAC. If that was all it did, and it did it this nicely , I'd be OK at that......."but wait there's more!"  Used alone as a DAC / amp it sounds very good and works well. Line out to a table top tube amp is very nice as well. Using an iPod Nano, I also get the benefit of a charge from the battery of the HA-2 if my iPod battery gets low.
  
 I was hoping this worked  as advertised AND sounded good and IMO it really does. I am keeping this puppy!!!!!


----------



## Rob49

Excuse my ignorance, but is the "SE" a new model ? If so, what's the difference(s) ?


----------



## TimeLord

nwavesailor said:


> I have now played my HA-2SE for about 4-5 hours and it is exactly what I hoped it would be and has added a very nice level of detail that I was looking for in a small DAC. If that was all it did, and it did it this nicely , I'd be OK at that......."but wait there's more!"  Used alone as a DAC / amp it sounds very good and works well. Line out to a table top tube amp is very nice as well. Using an iPod Nano, I also get the benefit of a charge from the battery of the HA-2 if my iPod battery gets low.
> 
> I was hoping this worked  as advertised AND sounded good and IMO it really does. I am keeping this puppy!!!!!



Are you saying you got the iPod Nano to output through lightning port to the SE and charge from the SE? I didn't think the Nano could do that.


----------



## TimeLord

rob49 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but is the "SE" a new model ? If so, what's the difference(s) ?




Yes, the HA-2 SE is the updated version of the HA-2. They updated the DAC chip and tweaked the amplifier.


----------



## nwavesailor

timelord said:


> Are you saying you got the iPod Nano to output through lightning port to the SE and charge from the SE? I didn't think the Nano could do that.


 

 Yep!
  
 I thought it needed to be a IOS device, but Oppo tech support assured me the iPod Nano (7th gen) would charge from the Oppo HA-2SE and it does! The iPod Nano was the limiting factor for me with fairly short battery life using line out. Now, if it gets low, I just push the button and the Oppo Mobile Power Bank charges the iPod!!!
  
SWEET!!!


----------



## TimeLord

nwavesailor said:


> Yep!
> 
> I thought it needed to be a IOS device, but Oppo tech support assured me the iPod Nano (7th gen) would charge from the Oppo HA-2SE and it does! The iPod Nano was the limiting factor for me with fairly short battery life using line out. Now, if it gets low, I just push the button and the Oppo Mobile Power Bank charges the iPod!!!
> 
> SWEET!!!


 

 Ok, it charges via the SE, but you are not outputting digitally from the Nano to the SE via lightning port. You are using the SE's line-in and thus double amplifying. Is that right?


----------



## nwavesailor

timelord said:


> Ok, it charges via the SE, *"but you are not outputting digitally from the Nano to the SE via lightning port"*. You are using the SE's line-in and thus double amplifying. Is that right?


 
  
  
 I use a _Lightning to USB _cable from the Nano to the HA-2SE so I believe I am outputting digitally from the Nano to the HA-2. I did check with Oppo support and they confirmed this configuration:
  
_*Yes, the HA-2SE will work with the iPod Nano 7th Gen. So you will just use Lightning to USB so the HA-2SE is the DAC. If you use the Line Out you are using the DAC of the iPod Nano which will give you worse results.*_
  


_*The HA-2SE can then be connected to a receiver or amplifier for audio using the headphone output to an amplifier or the line out to a receiver with volume controls.

 Best Regards,

 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc. *_
  
  
 If I want to listen with the Nano and HA-2SE w/o another amp _I use the lightning to USB cable_, I then use the headphone jack and I'm good. If I want to then go through my tube amp, I use line out jack _from_ the HA-2SE into a tube amp inputs, so yes at that point I (_edit: may be?_) double amping. I am always using the Lightning to USB from the Nano for input into the HA-2SE w or w/o another amp.
  
 Please correct me if I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If the signal comes from the iPod, via the Lightning to USB cable, and into the HA-2 I am using 'line out' from the iPod and bypassing it's DAC and using the DAC of the HA-2 not the DAC of the iPod.
  
 If I then take the signal from the HA-2 using the HA-2 line out and into my table top amp, I'm pretty sure I am still using the HA-2 DAC signal into the table top amp.........but as I mentioned I could be confused!
  
 Also a note from ClieOS:
  
_*I think an iPod *_(he knew I had a iPod Nano)_* digitally feeding a HA-2 can rival most upper mid level DAP. Sure, there will be difference in sound signature, but not so much in overall quality.*_


----------



## erich6

nwavesailor said:


> I use a _Lightning to USB _cable from the Nano to the HA-2SE so I believe I am outputting digitally from the Nano to the HA-2. I did check with Oppo support and they confirmed this configuration:
> 
> _*Yes, the HA-2SE will work with the iPod Nano 7th Gen. So you will just use Lightning to USB so the HA-2SE is the DAC. If you use the Line Out you are using the DAC of the iPod Nano which will give you worse results.*_
> 
> ...


 

 ​I think you have it right except I think when you use the line out of the HA-2 to your tube amp  you are bypassing the HA-2's amp so you are not "double-amping" (if you hooked up the headphone output to your tube amp then you would be "double-amping").


----------



## nwavesailor

erich6 said:


> ​I think you have it right except I think when you use the line out of the HA-2 to your tube amp  you are bypassing the HA-2's amp so you are not "double-amping" (if you hooked up the headphone output to your tube amp then you would be "double-amping").


 

 Single or double amping, I'm fine with either.
  
 I just wanted to be sure I was using the HA-2SE's DAC, either alone as a DAC/amp or with my table top tube amp. My ears and the level of detail I am hearing tell me this is the case, but wanted to be sure I was not confused!!!


----------



## erich6

nwavesailor said:


> Single or double amping, I'm fine with either.
> 
> I just wanted to be sure I was using the HA-2SE's DAC, either alone as a DAC/amp or with my table top tube amp. My ears and the level of detail I am hearing tell me this is the case, but wanted to be sure I was not confused!!!


 

 ​The only way I know you can bypass the HA-2's DAC is if you set it to Mode C and connect a player to the analog line-in port so yeah, you are using the DAC if you are using Mode A and the lightning cable.


----------



## nwavesailor

erich6 said:


> ​The only way I know you can bypass the HA-2's DAC is if you set it to Mode C and connect a player to the analog line-in port so yeah, you are using the DAC if you are using Mode A and the lightning cable.


 

 Very good!
  
 I was hoping that by using the Lightning to USB cable & mode A was the case, but was not 100% certain.
 The sound of the HA-2SE DAC, IMO, is truly stunning. I am one happy guy.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks erich6!!!!!!!


----------



## gerelmx1986

rob49 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but is the "SE" a new model ? If so, what's the difference(s) ?


 

 ​New DAC and i think they did something to the impedance to lower hissing on IEMs


----------



## Rob49

gerelmx1986 said:


> ​New DAC and i think they did something to the impedance to lower hissing on IEMs


 
  
 Thanks for that info.


----------



## kVes

twirlywhirly555 said:


> ​I tried mine on the PS4 , nothing seems to happen as I don't think the PS4 recognises / sees the Oppo Ha2
> 
> My AK70 Connects and shows up as a USB DAC , Ill try the Oppo again .


 
  
 Yeah, that's what I figured. It's really hit or miss whether the PS4 has the proper drivers to support a USB DAC. My Cayin C5DAC is detected, but it doesn't output any audio for some reason. 
  
 Keep me posted if you find a way to make it work though.


----------



## gerelmx1986

with my WM1A walkman driving thr MDR-Z7 and XBA-Z5 to ist full potential on SE i think there is no need for Oppo HA-2 with the wm1 series


----------



## TimeLord

nwavesailor That's great news. I'm glad the Nano is capable of digital output. 

erich6 got it right regarding the amping/double amping. Going out of the line out of the SE to your tube won't double amp.


----------



## nwavesailor

timelord said:


> @nwavesailor That's great news. I'm glad the Nano is capable of digital output.
> 
> @erich6 got it right regarding the amping/double amping. Going out of the line out of the SE to your tube won't double amp.


 

 Yes, I'm glad the iPod Nano provides digital output. I'm also glad the HA-2SE has a line out to my amp w/o double amping!
  
 I'm sure there are plenty of better DAC's out there. The HA-2SE, at least for me, provided a huge step up in detail from the Wolfson DAC built into my Lightning to 30 pin adapter ($39) that I had been using to get a digital line out from the Nano to my amp.
  
 Thanks for the help and clarification, TimeLord and erich6


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

kves said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. It's really hit or miss whether the PS4 has the proper drivers to support a USB DAC. My Cayin C5DAC is detected, but it doesn't output any audio for some reason.
> 
> Keep me posted if you find a way to make it work though.


 

 ​Yeah , If there's no audio but its detected and showing as a USB DAC you have to tell the PS4 to output all audio through the DAC other wise it only outputs chat audio to the DAC , Option is under settings > devices > Audio .
  
 Will Do .


----------



## nwavesailor

Anyone find a nice fitting AVA hard case for the HA-2?
  
 Small, snug fit and just enough room for a cable on the netting side.
  
 I found this picture in the gallery with a great fitting case for the HA-2 but that HeadFi member isn't active and has not returned a PM.

  
  I have searched Amazon and E-Bay and the best options appear to be hard drive cases but they are far too wide for the HA-2.
 FiiO makes a case but it's meant to hold 2 devices, a DAP and AMP, so it's thicker than I need but this may be as close as I can get. I figured most smart phones are close to this size and it would be easy to find.
  
 Any help would be appreciated................way too much time spent on this snipe hunt!


----------



## mandrake50

nwavesailor said:


> Anyone find a nice fitting AVA hard case for the HA-2?
> 
> Small, snug fit and just enough room for a cable on the netting side.
> 
> ...


 

 I have one of those cases and it is really an HDD case. The HA 2 does fit in it, a little tight on the top and bottom corners, but not too bad. There is some room on the sides, but it doesn't move around because of the top and bottom fit and elastic strap.
 I have to take a closer look when I get home to see if the case itself has any indication of a model number. Beyond that, I would have to look at Amazon purchases. I bought a few different cases trying to find something that would fit the HA_2.  On most of them the long dimension was just a bit too short.
  
 I will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## nwavesailor

mandrake50 said:


> I have one of those cases and it is really an HDD case. The HA 2 does fit in it, a little tight on the top and bottom corners, but not too bad. There is some room on the sides, but it doesn't move around because of the top and bottom fit and elastic strap.
> I have to take a closer look when I get home to see if the case itself has any indication of a model number. Beyond that, I would have to look at Amazon purchases. I bought a few different cases trying to find something that would fit the HA_2.  On most of them the long dimension was just a bit too short.
> 
> I will let you know what I come up with.


 

 Thank you mandrake50............I appreciate the help in finding a decent case for the HA-2!!!
  
 I'll take a hair tight vs. floating around in a oversized case.


----------



## s0ny

I bought this on my vacation in Asia for $1. Using it to store my Oppo HA-2, it's accessories and Shure SE846. I bought a whole bunch of variations for different purposes. You could try to use keywords such as camera pouch on eBay to search for one.


----------



## nwavesailor

s0ny said:


> I bought this on my vacation in Asia for $1. Using it to store my Oppo HA-2, it's accessories and Shure SE846. I bought a whole bunch of variations for different purposes. You could try to use keywords such as camera pouch on eBay to search for one.


 

 Thanks, sOny!
 Yes something like that would work size wise for the HA-2.
 I've just spent way too much time checking sizes and then reading reviews that differed in interior dimensions . I figured if some HeadFier had already found one that fit, like yours, for their HA-2, this would be the faster route to go.


----------



## inertianinja

Longshot here, but for anyone who has taken the leather cover off - there is a *black film *under the leather. Is that like EMF shielding film?
  
 I have been refining the design I posted about here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/3930#post_13028948
  
 It works just fine with the rubber bands omitted so, that shaved off another ~2mm of thickness.
 I have experimented with the height of the clip also. Seems like 20mm is ideal - 5 or 10mm leaves too much left/right play and it doesn't hold well. 
  
 Next step is to remove the leather and go for the thinnest solution possible. I don't want to leave the aluminum exposed, so I'm going to put one of those clear adhesive vinyl films on it (like the ZAGG Invisibleshield). 
  
 My only concern is that the black film is intended to act as shielding from wireless signals and I'll end up making the amp noisy or causing more disconnects.


----------



## s0ny

nwavesailor said:


> Thanks, sOny!
> Yes something like that would work size wise for the HA-2.
> I've just spent way too much time checking sizes and then reading reviews that differed in interior dimensions . I figured if some HeadFier had already found one that fit, like yours, for their HA-2, this would be the faster route to go.


I suspected at least a couple of them would have a good fit for my AK100II, HA-2 and other stuff. The sizes were a gamble for me.


----------



## mandrake50

s0ny said:


> nwavesailor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, sOny!
> ...


 

 I am sorry.. I am using a larger case now.
 This is it
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VVH8Y6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Plenty of room top to bottom  and side to side. If anything a bit on the large side, but the elastic strap keeps the HA-2 well in place.


----------



## nwavesailor

mandrake50 said:


> I am sorry.. I am using a larger case now.
> This is it
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VVH8Y6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Plenty of room top to bottom  and side to side. If anything a bit on the large side, but the elastic strap keeps the HA-2 well in place.


 

 Thanks for looking up which case you had snagged on Amazon, mandrake50 !
  
I decided to get this one:
  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CH6AZ2S/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1M0QAXHRTQIQW
  
 After seeing several pictures that looked like a close to perfect fit, I was looking for a similar size. I had considered a few offerings from Case Logic but then read Amazon reviews showing real dimensions. Some that were supposed to fit (at 5.3") were in reality less than 5" and would not fit the HA-2.
  
 Thanks again, mandrake50 !


----------



## mandrake50

nwavesailor said:


> mandrake50 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry.. I am using a larger case now.
> ...


 

 You are most welcome. Do let us know how it works for you once you get the case in hand. For the price I may want to get one and give it a try. The smaller on I had, I was concerned because it was a tight fit. The corners of the HA 2 compressed the padding where they contacted the inside of the case. I was concerned bout the possibility of damage if I dropped it. I ended up buying about 6 different cases before I settled on the on I sent the link for. I wouldn't mind picking up another if it is better.
  
 Don't worry, I ended up using them all for other audio related "stuff".


----------



## nwavesailor

mandrake50 said:


> You are most welcome. Do let us know how it works for you once you get the case in hand. For the price I may want to get one and give it a try. The smaller on I had, I was concerned because it was a tight fit. The corners of the HA 2 compressed the padding where they contacted the inside of the case. I was concerned bout the possibility of damage if I dropped it. I ended up buying about 6 different cases before I settled on the on I sent the link for. I wouldn't mind picking up another if it is better.
> 
> Don't worry, I ended up using them all for other audio related "stuff".


 

 I will do so!
  
 Hopefully the HA-2 fits nicely.............we'll see.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Has anybody done any comparison with the C5D from JDS Labs?
 Does it have any musicality SQ-wise?


----------



## ryanjsoo

optimus praim said:


> Has anybody done any comparison with the C5D from JDS Labs?
> Does it have any musicality SQ-wise?


 
 Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the HA-2 is generally considered to be better since it is using a newer, higher end DAC, not sure about the AMP.


----------



## Optimus Praim

I believe the amp on the C5D does a pretty good job driving the HD600 even at low gain but this is something that i don't really mind.
 I know that the Oppo can handle these cans fairly well but the thing is that i haven't yet heard this Saber chip that's why i want to form an opinion about the Dac section.
 Do you guys thing that there is some musicality in it or it is more on the analytical/digital sounding side..
  
 By the way ryanjsoo i like your blog,very nice presentations you have there!


----------



## ryanjsoo

optimus praim said:


> I believe the amp on the C5D does a pretty good job driving the HD600 even at low gain but this is something that i don't really mind.
> I know that the Oppo can handle these cans fairly well but the thing is that i haven't yet heard this Saber chip that's why i want to form an opinion about the Dac section.
> Do you guys thing that there is some musicality in it or it is more on the analytical/digital sounding side..
> 
> By the way ryanjsoo i like your blog,very nice presentations you have there!


 
  
 Thanks! I see that the C5D is using the PCM5102A so it should be a slightly warmer, darker sound. The Fiio E17K uses a similar setup, I found the HA-2 to be quite a different sounding source, it is brighter and more detailed but also smooth and more refined. The Mojo is also darker and fuller, it really depends what you're pairing it with. I'm currently testing the HD700's and the HA-2 can be too bright at times for the already hot treble response of the Sennheisers, but for my darker earbuds and earphones, the HA-2 sounds fantastic.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Very helpful feedback thanks...
 Now as long as the treble doesn't sound harsh and it is on the smoother side a brighter sound sometimes helps soundstage to have some more depth..
 I think one of the things that defines a good dac/amp is if it makes you listen to your favorite music without the need to skip tracks all the time because something sounds off.
 Do you think the HA-2 has that little magic?


----------



## ryanjsoo

optimus praim said:


> Very helpful feedback thanks...
> Now as long as the treble doesn't sound harsh and it is on the smoother side a brighter sound sometimes helps soundstage to have some more depth..
> I think one of the things that defines a good dac/amp is if it makes you listen to your favorite music without the need to skip tracks all the time because something sounds off.
> Do you think the HA-2 has that little magic?




I don't think anything sounds off and the treble isn't splashy or brittle, it's just more forward than most non saber sources I've heard. The soundstage is definitely improved over the Fiio players, it is one of the more spacious sources I've tested, sorry I can't directly compare to the C5D since it isn't available where I live.


----------



## Optimus Praim

That's o.k you are giving me valuable info anyway.
 And just for the record i don't like Fiio dacs soundwise,i believe they make decent vfm amps but that's it!
 I think the spacious sound you describe might be a good match to compensate HD600's narrow but accurate nonthelless soundstage!


----------



## ryanjsoo

optimus praim said:


> That's o.k you are giving me valuable info anyway.
> And just for the record i don't like Fiio dacs soundwise,i believe they make decent vfm amps but that's it!
> I think the spacious sound you describe might be a good match to compensate HD600's narrow but accurate nonthelless soundstage!


 
  
 I've tested the HA-2 with the HD600 and HD650 and they are a nice match, the HA-2 has great bass resolution as well which really cleans the headphones up. It's less well matched to the brighter HD700 and HD800 but still much better overall than my e17K and HTC 10 of course. I never felt that the Oppo was holding the soundstage back on the HD800/HD800S (I can't think of a better headphone to test soundstage) whereas it was more intimate with my other sources, substantially so from my phone, same impressions extend to use with my HD700's.


----------



## nwavesailor

mandrake50 said:


> You are most welcome. Do let us know how it works for you once you get the case in hand. For the price I may want to get one and give it a try. The smaller on I had, I was concerned because it was a tight fit. The corners of the HA 2 compressed the padding where they contacted the inside of the case. I was concerned bout the possibility of damage if I dropped it. I ended up buying about 6 different cases before I settled on the on I sent the link for. I wouldn't mind picking up another if it is better.
> 
> Don't worry, I ended up using them all for other audio related "stuff".


 

 Here ya go, @mandrake50.
  
 The case appears to be pretty well made with a good zipper and the HA-2 fits nicely.
  
 USA GEAR..........made in China!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=headfiorg-20&location=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB00CH6AZ2S%2Fref%3Dcrt_ewc_title_dp_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26psc%3D1%26smid%3DA1M0QAXHRTQIQW


----------



## mandrake50

It looks good. Just slightly smaller than the one that I ended up with. Had I seen that one, I would have gone that way.
 It is called "drive Lock". I posted the link earlier for anyone that may be interested.


----------



## inertianinja

While you guys are getting external cases, I'm going in the other direction:
  
 I removed the leather from my HA2SE last night, and cleaned off all the adhesive. I actually like the look with the screws exposed.
 I bought an old iPad ZAGG Invisibleshield (the protective film) and cut it down to the size of the amp.
  
 After applying it to the HA2, it's now protected and basically couldn't be any thinner. 
 I remade my 3D printed iPhone clip, and now it's just a little bit thicker than 2 iPhones stacked on top of each other. Pretty pocketable!


----------



## chillaxing

inertianinja said:


> While you guys are getting external cases, I'm going in the other direction:
> 
> I removed the leather from my HA2SE last night, and cleaned off all the adhesive. I actually like the look with the screws exposed.
> I bought an old iPad ZAGG Invisibleshield (the protective film) and cut it down to the size of the amp.
> ...


 
  
  
 How about some pics


----------



## Optimus Praim

ryanjsoo said:


> I've tested the HA-2 with the HD600 and HD650 and they are a nice match, the HA-2 has great bass resolution as well which really cleans the headphones up. It's less well matched to the brighter HD700 and HD800 but still much better overall than my e17K and HTC 10 of course. I never felt that the Oppo was holding the soundstage back on the HD800/HD800S (I can't think of a better headphone to test soundstage) whereas it was more intimate with my other sources, substantially so from my phone, same impressions extend to use with my HD700's.


 
  
 Thanks a lot for your input,i am gonna give it a try.
 But i will go with the SE version as the price difference is not that much..


----------



## inertianinja

chillaxing said:


> How about some pics


 
  
 I'm having a hard time taking a pic that doesn't look crappy.
  
 In person it looks good, but we're in the prototype stage...i mistakenly used the wrong edge of the protective film, so it has the iPad cutouts (derp). Also experimenting with rounded edges for the clip - they're a bit rougher than they could be right now.
  
 But it looks like it's going to work.
  
 0.3mm iPhone case
 leather removal from the HA-2
 protective film on the HA-2
 minimalist 20mm clip
 = 
 thinnest possible portable amp/dac.


----------



## stilleh

Hi
  
 I´ve been in contact with the Oppo support about a solution to the type-C connection issues.
  
*Me:*
  
 "I have an Oppo HA-2 (first generation) which I love and adore. I have recently purchased a new phone which has USB type-C connector (Oneplus3) and I´ve been trying to find a cable to pair the two.

 Do you sell any or know of a brand that works between the two? I have heard about this cable;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63

 But from what I have read it´s not great as the ha-2 seems to charge the phone continously with that cable. Which makes me think that the pinout in the OTG cable is wrong?

 Hope to hear from you with information on a working setup. I just love my Oppo ha-2 and need to use it."
  
  
*Oppo:*
  
 "We are not aware of a single cable that will work, but a USB-C to micro-USB-B adapter will work (https://www.amazon.com/VicTsing-Connector-Transfer-Supported-Tablet-Black/dp/B017IA2X0E)"
  
 Best Regards,

 Customer Service
 OPPO Digital, Inc. 
  
  
 So now my question is if anyone else have a working solution or know of a adapter that will work that is not on Amazon? Amazon does not ship to Sweden unfortunaltely... 
  
 I was in contact with Konstantin from Lavricables (as I LOVE his cablework) and he said he could make a microB to type-C cable if he could get the right pinout for the connections. Anyone know?


----------



## erich6

inertianinja said:


> I'm having a hard time taking a pic that doesn't look crappy.
> 
> In person it looks good, but we're in the prototype stage...i mistakenly used the wrong edge of the protective film, so it has the iPad cutouts (derp). Also experimenting with rounded edges for the clip - they're a bit rougher than they could be right now.
> 
> ...


 

 ​It looks...naked!


----------



## inertianinja

erich6 said:


> ​It looks...naked!


 
  
 Yea,clearly it was designed for the screw holes/etc to be covered, but I like it like this. 
  
 I think the vinyl film is going to work pretty well - super thin and adds some grip.
 Another option is using some vinyl film like 3M Di-Noc or the like.


----------



## chillaxing

It looks good, if I didn't have the iphone 6/ ha-2 dock, i would take off the leather too.
  
 ever thought of using double sided tape to stick it on the phone case?  You can get another phone case for when you don't want to use the amp.   That would eliminate the clip and make it even more low-profile.


----------



## inertianinja

chillaxing said:


> It looks good, if I didn't have the iphone 6/ ha-2 dock, i would take off the leather too.
> 
> ever thought of using double sided tape to stick it on the phone case?  You can get another phone case for when you don't want to use the amp.   That would eliminate the clip and make it even more low-profile.


 
  
 I did try that a while ago with my old E17, also tried Dual-Lock velcro.
  
 This system works out a little better logistically for me, since it doesn't permanently attach anything to anything else - so I get to work and pop the clip off, now i have a USB DAC for my work laptop that isn't attached to a case or anything.


----------



## nwavesailor

I have only had my Oppo HA-2SE for a short time, but I keep coming back to one word the more I listen................STUNNING!


----------



## ClintonL

How much of an upgrade dac wise is this over a fiio e17.Will be running IEMs. Also is there anyway i can disable the battery if i intend to run this 24/7 on my laptop.
  
 Cheers


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor said:


> I have only had my Oppo HA-2SE for a short time, but I keep coming back to one word the more I listen................STUNNING!




I think you should consider trying out the RHA DACAMP that just came out in November. I've had the HA-2 and the SE soon after it was released and as much as I prefer the SE to the original, the RHA for $250 more, and priced like the Mojo, really adds clarity and more linear FR. I don't like Mojo's lights and form factor and although the RHA is twice as thick as the Oppo units, it is definitely a more accurate sound hands down. Being able to EQ is also a godsend as it really sounds like a well designed equalizer.

I find the Oppo units are great sounding but they aren't telling the truth.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> I think you should consider trying out the RHA DACAMP that just came out in November. I've had the HA-2 and the SE soon after it was released and as much as I prefer the SE to the original, the RHA for $250 more, and priced like the Mojo, really adds clarity and more linear FR.





>





> _Are the RHA and Mojo better DAC's? Perhaps so. I understand diminishing returns in audio and these DAC's are __likely not 2x better than the HA2, but they are twice the cost._





>





> I don't like Mojo's lights and form factor and although the RHA is twice as thick as the Oppo units, it is definitely a more accurate sound hands down. Being able to EQ is also a godsend as it really sounds like a well designed equalizer.





>





> _Yes, having the ability to EQ would be nice!_
> 
> I find the Oppo units are great sounding but they aren't telling the truth.





>





> _I find the Oppo a nice sounding DAC that is also, IMO, a good value at $300. The Oppo may not be 'telling the truth' but I still find it stunning!_





>


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor,

I think the HA-2SE cannot be beaten in the bang for your buck department, but ultimately, sound quality is the main goal of a DAC/amp. RHA has really done a number with their unit and it's sound is unmistakably less compressed and more engaging. I immediately noticed a distinct difference in the mids and high end while the bass is just solid as can be for $550.

Throw in the 10 hr. battery life and the ability to EQ and it's a knockout punch of a product to my ears. Their OTG cable (I can't vouch for the lightning one) is superior in sound quality to the Oppo cable.

If the DACAMP did not exist, I would still be satisfied with my SE.

RHA has 7 day returns.. and no, I am not affiliated with the company, I just stand by their product.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> @nwavesailor,
> 
> I think the HA-2SE cannot be beaten in the bang for your buck department, but ultimately, sound quality is the main goal of a DAC/amp. RHA has really done a number with their unit and it's sound is unmistakably less compressed and more engaging. I immediately noticed a distinct difference in the mids and high end while the bass is just solid as can be for $550.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, j2rock!
  
 You know how this game is played. While I'm very happy _today................._*upgrade-itis* will strike at some point and I will consider the RHA DAC. Dialing in gain, bass and treble are a nice touch in a nicely designed chassis.
  
 For now, I'm good, particularly with the power bank charging feature & ease of use with Apple devices.


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor said:


> Thanks, j2rock!
> 
> You know how this game is played. While I'm very happy _today................._*upgrade-itis* will strike at some point and I will consider the RHA DAC. Dialing in gain, bass and treble are a nice touch in a nicely designed chassis.
> 
> For now, I'm good, particularly with the power bank charging feature & ease of use with Apple devices.




The DACAMP is 'designed for Apple devices' and has a 4,000 mAh battery that can be used to charge your phone like the Oppo units.

I just got the HA-2SE in mid December.. trust me, upgrade-itis hit me harder than I'd like.

I was actually hoping the RHA did not sound better, but alas, it does.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> The DACAMP is 'designed for Apple devices' and has a 4,000 mAh battery that can be used to charge your phone like the Oppo units.





> _Can the iPhone / iPod be charged while both device are in use? The RHA website mentioned being able to charge a device from the RHA DAC but if it wasn't in use. _





> _The nice thing for me is using the iPod and HA2-SE together and charging the iPod on the fly when both are in use and playing._





> I just got the HA-2SE in mid December.. trust me, upgrade-itis hit me harder than I'd like.
> 
> I was actually hoping the RHA did not sound better, but alas, it does.





> _YIKES, new HA2 in mid December and it's only now mid January and you have the RHA! _I_ relayed this to my bride and she has put me on notice.........................'enjoy what you have............for now!'_





> _I must say I cracked up when you said you were 'hoping' the RHA didn't sound better than the HA2...................and it did!!!!!!!!!!_





>





>


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor...

I did not even consider the RHA until I had already bought the HA-2SE and 30 days had passed.. but I am glad I have the SE because it does sound great and different, but I am drawn more to the memory inducing sound of the DACAMP for now and having the EQ vs. simply the bass boost of the SE.

I do not own an iPhone anymore so I can't try the charging feature.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> @nwavesailor...
> 
> I did not even consider the RHA until I had already bought the HA-2SE and 30 days had passed.. but I am glad I have the SE because it does sound great and different, but I am drawn more to the memory inducing sound of the DACAMP for now and having the EQ vs. simply the bass boost of the SE.
> 
> I do not own an iPhone anymore so I can't try the charging feature.


 
 (image missing)RHA features says:
 'While not in use, it can be set to charge portable devices via USB connection' 
  
https://www.rha-audio.com/us/products/dacamp-l1#battery
  
 The Oppo HA2-SE has the advantage here, at least for my needs, to allow charging while both devices are playing. The EQ on the RHA, however, would be a sweet feature and a BIG plus!!!


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor said:


> RHA features says:
> 'While not in use, it can be set to charge portable devices via USB connection'
> 
> https://www.rha-audio.com/us/products/dacamp-l1#battery
> ...




Trust me on the EQ, it is well designed and not too low or high of a bass frequency shelf.. the treble is nicely executed at +2 or +3 but anything higher is kind of excessive.

I'd be less impressed with my recently purchased LCD-XC's if it wasn't for the DACAMP EQ.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> Trust me on the EQ, it is well designed and not too low or high of a bass frequency shelf.. the treble is nicely executed at +2 or +3 but anything higher is kind of excessive.
> 
> I'd be less impressed with my recently purchased LCD-XC's if it wasn't for the DACAMP EQ.


 

 I believe you, j2rock!!!
  
 A NEW & BETTER SHINY OBJECY IS CALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
*MUST................RESIST.................*


----------



## aleyon

contagion said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed, I searched various places, here included, and have come up empty.
> 
> On the 3 Macs I have access to, running 10.11.1, in the Audio MIDI Setup, I only see option for 16 and 32bit. Should I be seeing 24 also? I had a D1 that showed 16 and 24. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


 
 I need help with this too


----------



## dennistdk

aleyon said:


> I need help with this too


 

 It only shows as 16/32bits on OSX (I know the Oppo specs says 16/24/32).
 However is that really a problem? Setting it at the highest bit depth (32bits) will always be preferable no matter the (lower) bit depth of your source - you should however always match the sample/bit rate of your source file.
 Going for a higher bit depth doesn't make it loose quality, but you gain better resolution if you are not running at 100% volume as you won't "loose" bits.
 I usually run it at 44.1/32bit as my source is mainly Tidal lossless at 44.1/16bit.


----------



## gregleo

Could someone point out the differences between MOJO & HA-2 SE. I ordered Beyerdynamic L5p and shops is ok to make a bundle deal. I would get the HA-2 SE for 140USD or MOJO for 350USD on top of the L5p. In both cases this seems a good deal. Only issue I live in Singapore and can't find a shop that demo's the OPPO.

 I was able to listen to the MOJO and honestly, the sound is better, more soundstage but I would not say this drastically improves the quality at a point of no-return. FYI, I would use this mainly at work and on-the-go.
  
 My question however is how different the HA-2 SE sound and if it would be a good fit with the L5p's.

 Thanks for the input.


----------



## x RELIC x

gregleo said:


> Could someone point out the differences between MOJO & HA-2 SE. I ordered Beyerdynamic L5p and shops is ok to make a bundle deal. I would get the HA-2 SE for 140USD or MOJO for 350USD on top of the L5p. In both cases this seems a good deal. Only issue I live in Singapore and can't find a shop that demo's the OPPO.
> 
> 
> I was able to listen to the MOJO and honestly, the sound is better, more soundstage but I would not say this drastically improves the quality at a point of no-return. FYI, I would use this mainly at work and on-the-go.
> ...




This may be useful to you:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/831870/chord-mojo-vs-oppo-ha-2se-comparison-review


----------



## serman005

Thinking about getting an HA-2 and wondering if anyone has paired it with an HD600. If so, how does it work? Many thanks for any feedback!


----------



## wood1030

I don't have the HD600 but I do have the new HD6xx and the HA-2 and the HD6xx scales fantastically with the HA-2. I would imagine the HA-2SE would even be better, although I haven't heard that one yet.
  
 Although I bought the HA-2 to be portable solution paired with my iPhone 6, lately I've been using it more connected out of my (5k) iMac and it is a wonderful combination. I also have an HA-1 connected to another computer, a MacMini used as a server in another room. 
  
 Most of my listening has been with Tidal HiFi/Roon and local files. 
  
 Call me crazy but I think I like the pairing of the HA-2 w/ the HD6xx more than the HA-1. I was primarily using the HA-2 w/ my PM-3's (when not listening to HA-1/PM-1) but I've grown so fond of the Sennheiser with the Oppo, the PM-3 only gets head-time when i'm on the go because it's a closed can.
  
 I would be shocked if you weren't satisfied with a HD600/HA-2(SE) combo.


----------



## serman005

wood1030 said:


> I don't have the HD600 but I do have the new HD6xx and the HA-2 and the HD6xx scales fantastically with the HA-2. I would imagine the HA-2SE would even be better, although I haven't heard that one yet.
> 
> Although I bought the HA-2 to be portable solution paired with my iPhone 6, lately I've been using it more connected out of my (5k) iMac and it is a wonderful combination. I also have an HA-1 connected to another computer, a MacMini used as a server in another room.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow! That is a ton of information. Thank you very much! I think I will take the plunge. gracias!!!


----------



## wood1030

De nada.
  
 Don't forget to post your impressions.


----------



## serman005

wood1030 said:


> De nada.
> 
> Don't forget to post your impressions.


 
 Absoltively


----------



## Noman74656

serman005 said:


> Thinking about getting an HA-2 and wondering if anyone has paired it with an HD600. If so, how does it work? Many thanks for any feedback!




I had that exact combo for a while, and it was superb. In my opinion, the HA-2 woke up the HD600s, and then I finally understood why everyone liked them so much. You would not be disappointed!


----------



## dmt

Just got an SE in the mail about a week ago and can't believe how good it sounds!   Right now I have my iPhone6 with Sony V900's and some cheap Soul Republic earbuds but they sound amazing!   My 1More triple driver's are coming in the mail and can't wait to hear how they sound with this!

 Thumbs up (So far!)


----------



## nwavesailor

I have only had my HA-2SE for a couple of weeks and I keep coming back to 1 word to describe how good the Oppo sounds to me............................._stunning!_


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor,

In direct comparison to DACAMP with everything flat (no EQ or bass boost), the RHA is more accurate sonically and less compressed at any gain setting. The Mid Gain of DACAMP gets almost just as loud as full volume with the Oppo on High Gain.

I was a firm believer that for the form factor and leather covering, the HA-2SE was unbeaten in ease of use and sound for under $500.

But for only $250 more, I would rather have a more accurate sounding portable device, throw in EQ capability, and the RHA delivers that.

You still have time to buy a DACAMP and hear what I'm hearing for yourself in time to return the Oppo.

Yes the Oppo is lighter, thinner and does sound great but being an audio engineer, I need accuracy over everything else.

The RHA OTG cable (have not tried the lightning) sounds better than the Oppo OTG short and 1ft. cables.

Just food for thought...


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> @nwavesailor,
> 
> In direct comparison to DACAMP with everything flat (no EQ or bass boost), the RHA is more accurate sonically and less compressed at any gain setting. The Mid Gain of DACAMP gets almost just as loud as full volume with the Oppo on High Gain.
> 
> ...


 

 Perhaps I will drop another $250 or more down the road on another device but for now, I am happy. The Oppo charges my iPod while both are playing music so that is a nice feature for me. I checked the RHA details and it appears it also will charge, but not while using both devices.
  
  I would be thrilled to have a mo betta' sounding DAC / amp and the RHA may indeed be that device, but for now, I am keeping the Oppo!
  
 Upgrade-itis will strike soon enough................it ALWAYS does!!!


----------



## j2rock

nwavesailor said:


> Perhaps I will drop another $250 or more down the road on another device but for now, I am happy. The Oppo charges my iPod while both are playing music so that is a nice feature for me. I checked the RHA details and it appears it also will charge, but not while using both devices.
> 
> I would be thrilled to have a mo betta' sounding DAC / amp and the RHA may indeed be that device, but for now, I am keeping the Oppo!
> 
> Upgrade-itis will strike soon enough................it ALWAYS does!!!




I do not like Mojo's lights and functionality or the look of the device so I chose Oppo.

But I had been waiting on the DACAMP ever since RHA had a page for it on their site in late 2015.

I had to try it and now can't live without it.


----------



## timbukktwo

TimeLord-

Regarding your impressions of the HA-2se, do you still feel the same way regarding the dac section compared to the HA-2? The reason being I have the HA-2 and am a sucker for detail. I gather the consensus is the HA-2 is a decent 'upgrade', though minimal, over the HA-2.


----------



## nwavesailor

j2rock said:


> I do not like Mojo's lights and functionality or the look of the device so I chose Oppo.
> 
> But I had been waiting on the DACAMP ever since RHA had a page for it on their site in late 2015.
> 
> I had to try it and now can't live without it.


 

 I hear you on the Mojo. I am sure it is a great sounding device, but I can't get past the lights and form of the Mojo.
  
 There are plenty of shiny objects, and more coming down the road every day, to vie for our $$$. I'm sure I'll move on to other gear in time, but for now (now being _TODAY!_) I'm good with then HA-2SE.


----------



## TimeLord

timbukktwo said:


> TimeLord-
> 
> Regarding your impressions of the HA-2se, do you still feel the same way regarding the dac section compared to the HA-2? The reason being I have the HA-2 and am a sucker for detail. I gather the consensus is the HA-2 is a decent 'upgrade', though minimal, over the HA-2.


 

 With the DAC section isolated, my opinion has not changed regarding the SE. Taken together as a complete unit, the SE is an improvement over the original. I liked the form factor enough to gamble on the SE making enough SQ improvements. One of the things that I was looking for was a quieter noise floor and the SE reduced hiss by at least a half compared to the original. Unfortunately the hiss is very much audible with sensitive IEMs. Overall, the SE turned out to be a small improvement over the original and I'm not sure it makes sense to upgrade to it.
  
 As for me, even the great form factor wasn't enough to keep the HA-2/SE as my go to travel amp/DAC. I have switched to using the Sony PHA-3 as my travel amp/DAC, even though it is bigger. With its balanced output, nearly silent amp, and better DAC implementation, it is a nice upgrade from the Oppo units.


----------



## nwavesailor

timelord said:


> As for me, even the great form factor wasn't enough to keep the HA-2/SE as my go to travel amp/DAC. I have switched to using the Sony PHA-3 as my travel amp/DAC, even though it is bigger. With its balanced output, nearly silent amp, and better DAC implementation, it is a nice upgrade from the Oppo units.


 
  
  Is it really fair comparing a $300 device with a $1,000 device?
  
 At MSRP of 3X the cost of the Oppo, it had better be a nice upgrade!


----------



## TimeLord

nwavesailor said:


> Is it really fair comparing a $300 device with a $1,000 device?
> 
> At MSRP of 3X the cost of the Oppo, it had better be a nice upgrade!


 
  
 I wasn't trying to do a direct comparison of the two; just mentioning where I am today.
  
 I had both the HA-2 and the PHA-3 at the same time when I got the SE. I really loved the thin form factor of the Oppo. However, when the SE didn't really make a significant leap forward, I moved on to something with better sound quality, even though it is not as sleek.


----------



## nwavesailor

timelord said:


> I wasn't trying to do a direct comparison of the two; just mentioning where I am today.
> 
> I had both the HA-2 and the PHA-3 at the same time when I got the SE. I really loved the thin form factor of the Oppo. However, when the SE didn't really make a significant leap forward, I moved on to something with better sound quality, even though it is not as sleek.


 

 Fair enough...............
  
 You have had the original HA-2 and the HA-2SE so your advice and opinion to folks wondering if the SE would be a step up for them is truly appreciated.
  
 From a purely audio standpoint, I'm sure the Mojo, RHA, your PHA-3 (and many others) are better DAC / amps, but  at 2X-3X or more the cost.
 From a cost standpoint, bang for my $300, I am very happy with the Oppo!


----------



## timbukktwo

timelord said:


> With the DAC section isolated, my opinion has not changed regarding the SE. Taken together as a complete unit, the SE is an improvement over the original. I liked the form factor enough to gamble on the SE making enough SQ improvements. One of the things that I was looking for was a quieter noise floor and the SE reduced hiss by at least a half compared to the original. Unfortunately the hiss is very much audible with sensitive IEMs. Overall, the SE turned out to be a small improvement over the original and I'm not sure it makes sense to upgrade to it.
> 
> As for me, even the great form factor wasn't enough to keep the HA-2/SE as my go to travel amp/DAC. I have switched to using the Sony PHA-3 as my travel amp/DAC, even though it is bigger. With its balanced output, nearly silent amp, and better DAC implementation, it is a nice upgrade from the Oppo units.




Thanks for the input. I'm a sucker for improvements, but was holding off with this one. I was wondering why, in comparing (and isolating) the dac's between the ha-2 & ha-2se, that in the intitial comparison the se wasn't quite holding its own. I have the Grace Design m920 (in conjunction with the Akg K812's) and definately enjoy the implementation of the Sabre within that unit. However, with the sleek portability of the ha-2, the quality of sound (for me) didn't have to be the 'best of the best' because of having my desktop setup. It did have to be really good, and if I could have 'better' if the reasonable improvement would be there to be had, I would take it. However, not if it would be a downgrade in sound quality. I'm probably splitting hairs, here, I understand. The way it currently is with only the ha-2, everything (for me) is phenomenal. Less noise would be a plus, for sure, but not a dealbreaker.

As nwavesailor said:
 "From a cost standpoint, bang for my $300, I am very happy with the Oppo!"


----------



## petezjunior

Anyone drive a focal Elear or hard to drive headphones with these? Is it possible?


----------



## TimeLord

petezjunior said:


> Anyone drive a focal Elear or hard to drive headphones with these? Is it possible?


 

 The Elear is not very hard to drive at 80 Ohms of impedance and 104 dB/mW of sensitivity. For comparison, the HA-2 is able to drive the MrSpeakers Alpha Prime which has 50 Ohms of impedance and only 90 dB/mW of sensitivity.
  
 You won't have any problems driving the Elear with the HA-2.


----------



## keithmarsh

I've had my HA-2SE for a few days (after upgrading from the original) and I can confirm that there are pretty bad connection issues with the iPhone (7 plus in my case).
  
 My iPhone keeps disconnecting the HA-2SE and reconnecting it every few seconds. Other users had mentioned this might be due to signal issues with the phone finding data networks and I have found it worse in particular locations where I get bad data reception. I have also found that I don't get any issues when the phone is on airplane mode.
  
 Strangely when using DSD on the Onkyo HF Player sometimes when the HA-2SE gets reconnected the phone fails to recognise it as a DSD comparable device.
  
 I don't get any of these issues when connected to my iPad or Mac.
  
 I hope it is a iOS issue that gets resolved soon. Considering returning the HA-2SE as it stands


----------



## spw1880

keithmarsh said:


> I've had my HA-2SE for a few days (after upgrading from the original) and I can confirm that there are pretty bad connection issues with the iPhone (7 plus in my case).
> 
> My iPhone keeps disconnecting the HA-2SE and reconnecting it every few seconds. Other users had mentioned this might be due to signal issues with the phone finding data networks and I have found it worse in particular locations where I get bad data reception. I have also found that I don't get any issues when the phone is on airplane mode.
> 
> ...



 I had disconnection issues in the beginning with my iphone 6s as well. What worked for me was when i bought the short right angled lightning cable from moon audio. Specifically the silver dragon one. And have not had disconnection issues since no matter how much it moves in my pocket. Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## keithmarsh

spw1880 said:


> I had disconnection issues in the beginning with my iphone 6s as well. What worked for me was when i bought the short right angled lightning cable from moon audio. Specifically the silver dragon one. And have not had disconnection issues since no matter how much it moves in my pocket. Hope that helps
> 
> Cheers


 
 Thanks for the advice but its definitely not the cable - it happens when the HA-2SE is static, just sitting there on the table. I have tried differentness cables just to be sure and there is definitely something else going on.


----------



## likvido

Could anybody comment HA-2SE sound signature? It is bright, warm or neutral? Punchy or smooth? I consider to pair it together with ATH-MSR7. HA-2SE would be connected via USB to my desktop/laptop. Listened music is in flac.


----------



## dennistdk

keithmarsh said:


> Thanks for the advice but its definitely not the cable - it happens when the HA-2SE is static, just sitting there on the table. I have tried differentness cables just to be sure and there is definitely something else going on.


 

 I did a lot of testing here. The problem is related to the phone and antenna power (which goes up when it tries to change cells in areas with bad coverage). It basically made the HA2(SE) impossible for me to use on longer trips (I travel 150km by train almost each day - it cuts out roughly 20 times during the trip, especially under long tunnels with little or no coverage).
 I have had several iPhone models (5s, 6 and 7) and both the HA2 and HA2SE. The same problem with all - easy to replicate if you put and stack the phone and HA2 together in a faraday-like container. 
  
 If you use a longer cable (just the basic iPhone USB charger one) and keep the devices at least 10-15 cm apart there isn't any issues. Only when they are stacked together (like you usually would). When it cuts out you can also hear the typical "gsm interference noise" in background if you have highly sensitive headphones/iems.
  
 So it's a shielding issue on the HA2 (and SE). If you are travelling a lot I can not recommend the HA2(SE). If you are living in a big city with good coverage - not a problem.
  
 I'm going to give it one last chance before I sell my HA2SE (or tell Oppo to give me a refund) - by putting aluminium foil between the phone and HA-2 when stacking and seeing if that helps. :-/
  
 I love the HA2(SE) - it's form factor and functionality. But I'm close to buying a dacamp or mojo instead because of this... (or just giving up on portable audio and just use the Apple mini-jack converter when travelling).


----------



## Mr X

dennistdk said:


> I did a lot of testing here. The problem is related to the phone and antenna power (which goes up when it tries to change cells in areas with bad coverage). It basically made the HA2(SE) impossible for me to use on longer trips (I travel 150km by train almost each day - it cuts out roughly 20 times during the trip, especially under long tunnels with little or no coverage).
> I have had several iPhone models (5s, 6 and 7) and both the HA2 and HA2SE. The same problem with all - easy to replicate if you put and stack the phone and HA2 together in a faraday-like container.
> 
> If you use a longer cable (just the basic iPhone USB charger one) and keep the devices at least 10-15 cm apart there isn't any issues. Only when they are stacked together (like you usually would). When it cuts out you can also hear the typical "gsm interference noise" in background if you have highly sensitive headphones/iems.
> ...


 

 This is exactly what happpens.
  
 I contacted Oppo support in the UK initially  thinking I had a faulty right angle cable as it was fine with my longer cable. They sent me a new right angle but had exactly the same issue. Was then advised that it seems to be an issue with iOS which needs to be addressed.
  
 EDIT - One thing I should add is that it does work fine in airplane mode but not a great solution if you want to stream your music over a data connection.  Wifi on is fine, it is just cellular that gives the issue.  I've gone back (reluctantly) to using a longer cable  to avoid stacking.


----------



## keithmarsh

I thought I'd share some pictures of the best option I found for strapping up to the HA-2 to an iPhone 6/7 plus.
  
 It's a (slightly modified) JimmyCase that is intended to hold credit cards. perfect fit in my opinion


----------



## nwavesailor

keithmarsh said:


> I thought I'd share some pictures of the best option I found for strapping up to the HA-2 to an iPhone 6/7 plus.
> 
> It's a (slightly modified) JimmyCase that is intended to hold credit cards. perfect fit in my opinion


 

 Nice clean setup!


----------



## inertianinja

keithmarsh said:


> I thought I'd share some pictures of the best option I found for strapping up to the HA-2 to an iPhone 6/7 plus.
> 
> It's a (slightly modified) JimmyCase that is intended to hold credit cards. perfect fit in my opinion


 
  
 Not bad at all.
  
 I think i got a few millimeters narrower with my setup, but i went a little nuts


----------



## HesNot

I've been digging around trying to find the right DAC for use with my Macbook Air, Nexus 6/9, iPad and iPhone.  A built in battery is essential as is fairly easy compatibility with a variety of platforms/devices, is portable, and to be quite honest is the least expensive.  Full 384 kHz processing would be nice as well... 
  
 As far as I can tell, the Oppo HA2 seems to be the best bang for the buck given those parameters - there are other options including some less expensive ones that either don't have an onboard battery, or are limited to 96khz ... have I missed anything I should be looking at as well that is comparable to the feature set of the Oppo HA2 in the same price range (or less)?
  
 Is 384khz processing that critical?  I would like to use it with MQA files on the Macbook which range depending on the artist/album but may be above 96... may or may not be able to hear the difference I suppose but it's nice to think you're getting the full output available.


----------



## MikeyFresh

hesnot said:


> I've been digging around trying to find the right DAC for use with my Macbook Air, Nexus 6/9, iPad and iPhone.  A built in battery is essential as is fairly easy compatibility with a variety of platforms/devices, is portable, and to be quite honest is the least expensive.  Full 384 kHz processing would be nice as well...
> 
> As far as I can tell, the Oppo HA2 seems to be the best bang for the buck given those parameters - there are other options including some less expensive ones that either don't have an onboard battery, or are limited to 96khz ... have I missed anything I should be looking at as well that is comparable to the feature set of the Oppo HA2 in the same price range (or less)?
> 
> Is 384khz processing that critical?  I would like to use it with MQA files on the Macbook which range depending on the artist/album but may be above 96... may or may not be able to hear the difference I suppose but it's nice to think you're getting the full output available.


 

 While I own the HA-2 and find it's feature set and sound quality to be great value, a friend has the new *iFi iDSD nano LE*, which is a slightly stripped back version of their regular nano.
  
 The LE version lacks the switchable digital filters, RCA/coax digital output, and has a slightly smaller battery than the standard nano, but knocks off $60 on the asking price to $129. Even the standard nano at $189 is a great deal, another friend in San Diego has one and it's a great sounding piece.
  
 The friend that just picked up that newer nano LE loves it, using it with a Note 2 on the go with the UAPP app, and at home connected to a Raspberry Pi3 running the excellent Moode Player Linux distro.
  
 At $129 you can't go wrong with the nano LE, or if the switchable digital filters and RCA coax output are important useful features, the standard nano at $189 also represents value.
  
 You also can't go wrong with the HA-2 at $299, I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## HesNot

Thanks for the reply and pointing out the iFi Nano - I don't have a home audio component that accepts digital input anyway (vintage Nakamichi TA-2A receiver) so if used with my home audio setup the RCA jacks are actually rather helpful.  And at roughly half the cost I think this may be the place to start!


----------



## anticute

dennistdk said:


> I did a lot of testing here. The problem is related to the phone and antenna power (which goes up when it tries to change cells in areas with bad coverage). It basically made the HA2(SE) impossible for me to use on longer trips (I travel 150km by train almost each day - it cuts out roughly 20 times during the trip, especially under long tunnels with little or no coverage).
> I have had several iPhone models (5s, 6 and 7) and both the HA2 and HA2SE. The same problem with all - easy to replicate if you put and stack the phone and HA2 together in a faraday-like container.
> 
> If you use a longer cable (just the basic iPhone USB charger one) and keep the devices at least 10-15 cm apart there isn't any issues. Only when they are stacked together (like you usually would). When it cuts out you can also hear the typical "gsm interference noise" in background if you have highly sensitive headphones/iems.
> ...


 
 First, I want to say that I really appreciate you doing the testing. 
  
 I love my HA-2, pairs really well with my K7XX. However, this iPhone issue is pretty annoying. How did your experiment with the aluminium foil work out? Do you think wrapping the cable itself could be a possible solution? Unfortunately, I don't have the amp here, or I would do some experimenting.


----------



## dennistdk

anticute said:


> First, I want to say that I really appreciate you doing the testing.
> 
> I love my HA-2, pairs really well with my K7XX. However, this iPhone issue is pretty annoying. How did your experiment with the aluminium foil work out? Do you think wrapping the cable itself could be a possible solution? Unfortunately, I don't have the amp here, or I would do some experimenting.


 
  
 It didn't work. Actually made it worse. Can try isolating the cable tomorrow, but don't think that will do a difference.
  
 I've put it up for sale for now.


----------



## MikeyFresh

hesnot said:


> Thanks for the reply and pointing out the iFi Nano - I don't have a home audio component that accepts digital input anyway (vintage Nakamichi TA-2A receiver) so if used with my home audio setup the RCA jacks are actually rather helpful.  And at roughly half the cost I think this may be the place to start!


 

 The only caveat for mobile use as compared to the HA-2 is the nano lacks an MFi (Made For iOS) input.
  
 That means if you use iPhone or iPad for mobile, you'd also need an Apple Camera Connection Kit (CCK) to make it work with the nano LE, an added cost (however small).
  
 Both of my friends use Android phones and thus only needed a common OTG cable for connection to the nano, whereas iOS devices demand the actual CCK for them to work with a DAC, unless that DAC has a special MFi input like the HA-2 does.


----------



## anticute

Wrote Oppo support. They blame the cable. Which would be interesting if it was true, since I've tried four different cables, along with the large number of cables that have been tried by all the users with the same problem. It would also be an interesting phenomena if the cable was automatically repaired by turning on airplane mode.. 
  
 Told them to check this thread, especially @dennistdk's posts with the experiments, and asked them to have their engineers try to reproduce the problem. If they can't, it would be very interesting to know what magic cable they are using, and where I can get it.. 
  
 Edit: just got a reply - the support rep said he had forwarded my mail to their engineers. I see this as a good opportunity to see if Oppo is a company that take their customers seriously. I've pondered buying some Oppo headphones, this will definitely affect whether I will or not.


----------



## wood1030

anticute said:


> Wrote Oppo support. They blame the cable. Which would be interesting if it was true, since I've tried four different cables, along with the large number of cables that have been tried by all the users with the same problem. It would also be an interesting phenomena if the cable was automatically repaired by turning on airplane mode..
> 
> Told them to check this thread, especially @dennistdk's posts with the experiments, and asked them to have their engineers try to reproduce the problem. If they can't, it would be very interesting to know what magic cable they are using, and where I can get it..
> 
> Edit: just got a reply - the support rep said he had forwarded my mail to their engineers. _I see this as a good opportunity to see if Oppo is a company that take their customers seriously. I've pondered buying some Oppo headphones, this will definitely affect whether I will or not._


 
 As an owner of many Oppo products, I can assure you that if any company will take care of their customers, it's them. There customer, after purchase support is second to none-/world class. I'm sure your issues will be resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## anticute

x§


wood1030 said:


> As an owner of many Oppo products, I can assure you that if any company will take care of their customers, it's them. There customer, after purchase support is second to none-/world class. I'm sure your issues will be resolved to your satisfaction.


 
 Yeah, I guess I just have a general skepticism towards CS... 
  
 It also seems that other people have contacted Oppo about this issue earlier, but they still blamed the cable. 
  
 Anyway, I hope you're right. I love my HA-2, would be awesome if this problem could get resolved.


----------



## dennistdk

Just an update. Even without the USB cable it reboots when stacked in an area with low coverage. I can easily here the audible clicks of the HA2SE turning on and off on my sensitive IEMS. 

Only thing that works is keeping the phone 10-15 cm away from the HA2(se)

So it's 100% not the cable, but a shielding issue that makes it reboot quite often. It happens each time the GSM like noise is picked up by the amp.


----------



## inertianinja

If the HA2's dropouts are related to its proximity to the phone, could it be fixed by putting it in a "faraday bag" or covering it with tape designed to block the cell signal?


----------



## -Ant-

skhan007 said:


> I'm currently DAC shopping after just having purchased my first "real" set of audiophile cans. I bought some Sennheiser HD800's. I listened to both the Chord Mojo and  the HA2-SE and thought they were both excellent. I'm going back and forth in my mind on which is the right one for me. I think they both did a great job at driving the HD800 and both sounded excellent. The slim profile of the HA2-SE is very appealing. I know either would also be great with a future tube headphone amp set up. It's a tough decision for sure.



Do you know at all if the oppo Ha-2 SE would be wasted on my sennheiser HD598's?
I got to demo the oppo at my local audio store but the music was from a lossy streaming service and i couldnt detect a significant increase in sound quality, is it my untrained ears, headphones or the music source, although putting on a pair of Audeze LCD2 i found the music did have more "air" about it.


----------



## MikeyFresh

-ant- said:


> Do you know at all if the oppo Ha-2 SE would be wasted on my sennheiser HD598's?
> I got to demo the oppo at my local audio store but the music was from a lossy streaming service and i couldnt detect a significant increase in sound quality, is it my untrained ears, headphones or the music source, although putting on a pair of Audeze LCD2 i found the music did have more "air" about it.


 

 A lossy streaming service is wholly inadequate to judge the HA-2's sound quality driving the HD598 which I own. Actually a lossy streaming service doesn't cut it under most circumstances and with just about any amp or headphone. Good for convenience, but little else.
  
 Use a proper source, maybe an Android phone/tablet running the UAPP or HF Player app, an iPhone/iPad running HF Player, or a laptop running JRiver or Foobar2000.


----------



## AlanU

hesnot said:


> Thanks for the reply and pointing out the iFi Nano - I don't have a home audio component that accepts digital input anyway (vintage Nakamichi TA-2A receiver) so if used with my home audio setup the RCA jacks are actually rather helpful.  And at roughly half the cost I think this may be the place to start!


 
  try to audition one first.   My denon mm400 is only 32ohms and the iFi nano ran it with ease but the dac was a lateral move to my MM400 directly connected to my iphone 6+. The Dragonfly RED had more clarity but not much more rich "meat on the bones" sound and with my iphone 6+. I had the volume cranked 90% with just comfortable volume levels. Both DFR and ifi Nano to me was underwhelming. 
  
 Using the Peachtree shift on the other hand was a noticeable step in music engagement with a smooth detailed dac. I've yet to test mojo or oppo......


----------



## inertianinja

So I did a little experiment to try to fix the the HA2 resetting.
  
 I normally carry it with a custom clip to the back of my iPhone like this, with the leather removed:

  
  
 Usually, when I'm on the subway going in and out of cell service, the Oppo restarts/connection drops several times. As an experiment, I cut a piece of aluminum foil to the shape of one side of the HA-2SE, used some plain tape to stick it to the back of of the amp (the side facing the iPhone), and then covered it in black electrical tape just to keep it from tearing.
  
*I know this looks like crap - it's just an experiment! *In any event, it's hidden from view when the amp is clipped to the phone (see pic above). *But - I tested it out today and there were no dropouts at all!*
  
 So, if this truly fixes it, we have our answer. Whatever is causing the dropouts isn't coming through the cable, it's EMI from the back of the phone.
  
 Here's what it looks like:

  
 I might end up leaving it like this. Cost me basically nothing to make, and now I have an ultra-thin HA2SE that sticks to my phone without blocking the screen, and _crossed fingers_ no more dropouts.


----------



## dennistdk

I did almost the exact same thing (aluminium foil between the phone and HA2SE) - it made it worse for me. But I can see that you have your HA2 is facing the other way (I have the "Oppo" logo facing the phone).
  
 I'll try to change that and see if it helps.


----------



## adeeb

inertianinja said:


> So I did a little experiment to try to fix the the HA2 resetting.
> 
> I normally carry it with a custom clip to the back of my iPhone like this, with the leather removed:
> 
> ...



did it impact the phone's signal strength?


----------



## anticute

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> So I did a little experiment to try to fix the the HA2 resetting.
> 
> I normally carry it with a custom clip to the back of my iPhone like this, with the leather removed:
> 
> ...


 
  


 Interesting! Pretty sad that it's necessary to do this kind of modding to a $300 piece of equipment just to get it to work properly. though..


----------



## inertianinja

adeeb said:


> did it impact the phone's signal strength?




Not that I noticed, but I'll check. 

And I'm assuming that this could probably be fixed by better shielding inside the device. I suppose I could try that some day - open it up, slip in some non-conductive shielding or something. 

This might be relatively common. You know how the new LG monitors apparently don't work if they're too close to a wifi router? That's gotta be the same thing.


----------



## zilch0md

inertianinja said:


> So I did a little experiment to try to fix the the HA2 resetting.
> 
> I normally carry it with a custom clip to the back of my iPhone like this, with the leather removed:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can you make me a hat like that?


----------



## inertianinja

zilch0md said:


> Can you make me a hat like that?


 
  
 Here you go dude, found a guide on youtube: https://youtu.be/HHICx4RHc90


----------



## zilch0md

inertianinja said:


> Here you go dude, found a guide on youtube: https://youtu.be/HHICx4RHc90


 
  
 Hahaha!   Thank you!


----------



## dennistdk

dennistdk said:


> I did almost the exact same thing (aluminium foil between the phone and HA2SE) - it made it worse for me. But I can see that you have your HA2 is facing the other way (I have the "Oppo" logo facing the phone).
> 
> I'll try to change that and see if it helps.


 

 Ok - so tried it out yesterday, but still didn't help. Constant reboots of the HA-2SE and the "gsm interference" noise in the background whenever there is low cell coverage or changing networks. 
  
 I finally sold it today... 
  
 I cannot recommend anybody buying a HA-2 or HA-2SE if you are moving/travelling around a lot daily. I have nothing negative to say about the DAC/AMP part and feature wise it is the perfect portable thing (connectivity, charging etc.), but this issue makes it totally worthless for using on the road (especially by train where you move a lot between cell towers)...
  
 I really can't understand that a company like Oppo (that also make cell phones) can't do basic shielding/emi in their premium products. I mean it's so easy to replicate this issue and probably easy to fix as other portable amps don't have this problem.
  
 If they fix it I'll maybe buy it again, but maybe it's finally time for the dacamp or mojo instead.


----------



## j2rock

dennistdk,

I can't vouch for the iPhone issues you guys seem to be having.. I switched to Samsung a year and a half ago and haven't looked back.

But if you're interested in DACAMP, I can tell you it sounds better than HA-2 and SE. It has better less fatiguing mids that don't get harsh at louder volume like the Oppo units and the treble is more natural with a smoother quality. Bass is heavier with the RHA but not overly done. There is of course the ability to EQ which I've found to be quite useful with IEM's lacking bass and too much treble.

I have yet to hear Mojo as I can't seem to get over the rotating lighted balls design and until I do, I cannot say it's better.. but a ridiculous amount of people swear by the no amp design and FPGA DAC.

Once I switched from HA-2, SE then DACAMP, I felt the need to stop searching.

I did get a Silver Dragon Micro USB to replace the RHA one and it definitely improved everything.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

j2rock said:


> @dennistdk,
> 
> I can't vouch for the iPhone issues you guys seem to be having.. I switched to Samsung a year and a half ago and haven't looked back.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm actually here, because my "brand new" Mojo has a charging "Whine" that drives me nuts. There are other people reporting it too. So I was looking for possibly something else to replace it with. I might give another unit a shot to see if I get one that doesn't do it, but I've seen enough complaints that I don't think I'd be lucky enough. So I started looking back at the HA-2 (which I had previously and liked). Then you mentioned that DACAMP... so now I have to investigate that.


----------



## j2rock

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm actually here, because my "brand new" Mojo has a charging "Whine" that drives me nuts. There are other people reporting it too. So I was looking for possibly something else to replace it with. I might give another unit a shot to see if I get one that doesn't do it, but I've seen enough complaints that I don't think I'd be lucky enough. So I started looking back at the HA-2 (which I had previously and liked). Then you mentioned that DACAMP... so now I have to investigate that.




I do need to remind that the DACAMP is heavier and nearly twice as thick as the Oppo units. The form factor of the Oppo HA-2 series is unbeatable for stacking but I need better sound quality over better design.

By no means is the RHA easier to hold with a phone in one hand like HA-2 and SE and it also has a slicker aluminum cover (obviously no leather to grip). But it's manageable...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

j2rock said:


> I do need to remind that the DACAMP is heavier and nearly twice as thick as the Oppo units. The form factor of the Oppo HA-2 series is unbeatable for stacking but I need better sound quality over better design.
> 
> By no means is the RHA easier to hold with a phone in one hand like HA-2 and SE and it's also slicker aluminum (obviously no leather to grip). But it's manageable...


 
 The Mojo is heavier than the HA-2, and at least twice as thick. I don't really pair my phone with an amp (using LG V20), I use it with Tablet. I'll search out a dedicated forum as to non go off topic with this one.


----------



## spw1880

j2rock said:


> dennistdk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also use moon audio silver gragon right angle lightning connector with my oppo. All cut out issues or interference ceased permanantly and definitely a bump in sq as well.

Since you own the dacamp..i would like to ask your experience with balanced mode. When you say its better than oppo..is that in SE or balanced or both?

Thanks


----------



## j2rock

spw1880,

I do not own the new RHA earphones that have the mini-XLR so I have not heard it in balanced mode. 

Single-ended use sounds noticeably less compressed, less sharp in the treble (but still articulate), with plenty of low end and midrange character than the Oppo's.

I'm using LCD-XC with Silver Dragon cable.


----------



## dennistdk

spw1880 said:


> I also use moon audio silver gragon right angle lightning connector with my oppo. All cut out issues or interference ceased permanantly and definitely a bump in sq as well.
> 
> Since you own the dacamp..i would like to ask your experience with balanced mode. When you say its better than oppo..is that in SE or balanced or both?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  
 To be honest you are not going to get an increase in sound quality by changing the usb cable (I think there are multiple scientific posts on headfi that confirms that).
 I also don't believe it will help with the disconnects as this is not caused by the cable (the HA-2 will reboot even if not connected to the phone, but just in the vicinity).
  
 Anyways - I've ordered the RHA Dacamp now - 14 days delivery time 
  
 Again, I really hope Oppo fixes their EMI shielding issue, cause I do like the HA-2SE and will buy again if fixed.


----------



## j2rock

dennistdk said:


> To be honest you are not going to get an increase in sound quality by changing the usb cable (I think there are multiple scientific posts on headfi that confirms that).
> I also don't believe it will help with the disconnects as this is not caused by the cable (the HA-2 will reboot even if not connected to the phone, but just in the vicinity).
> 
> Anyways - I've ordered the RHA Dacamp now - 14 days delivery time
> ...




'To be honest,' saying there is no difference between USB cables is like saying analog interconnects do not change sound quality.

I've used multiple brand USB cables for audio and they all sound different. There are people who will claim there is no difference with digital cables and those people just don't (want to) listen to actually hear the difference.

Are you saying you've auditioned different USB cables and cannot hear differences? I've heard differences between the exact same brand and model cables (2 of the same length) let alone different brands of equivalent length.

Anyway, I think you will enjoy DACAMP's sound quality.


----------



## dennistdk

j2rock said:


> 'To be honest,' saying there is no difference between USB cables is like saying analog interconnects do not change sound quality.
> 
> I've used multiple brand USB cables for audio and they all sound different. There are people who will claim there is no difference with digital cables and those people just don't (want to) listen to actually hear the difference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I'm hoping I'll enjoy the DACAMP.  Will post a review to head-fi once I've had a chance to use it, but it seems very popular as it's sold out everywhere.
  
 For analog cables there will be differences off course, but for something purely digital you will not hear a difference (unless you have a bad cable and experience dropouts/interference). But that is a topic for another forum - and there are plenty of those topics on head-fi already.


----------



## j2rock

dennistdk said:


> Yes, I'm hoping I'll enjoy the DACAMP.  Will post a review to head-fi once I've had a chance to use it, but it seems very popular as it's sold out everywhere.
> 
> For analog cables there will be differences off course, but for something purely digital you will not hear a difference (unless you have a bad cable and experience dropouts/interference). But that is a topic for another forum - and there are plenty of those topics on head-fi already.




I know there are many topics discussing digital cables which I am hoping you look into reading, but from what I can deduce with your choice of words, you are a skeptic and it isn't healthy imo.

Cable manufacturers would not goto the lengths they go to with analog cables and now digital if there was no improvement over $2 cables. They are undoubtedly cashing in but the cost of pure 99.99% silver conductors isn't cheap and if you are claiming using different metal conductors cannot change the sound of digital cables, you really have not listened and it isn't a discussion for another topic since you are trying to debunk science in this topic.

If you aren't willing to pay for and audition better cables, that doesn't mean you can go around a serious forum like head-fi.org and share 'an opinion' about digital signal transfer.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I tell you what... I have a few garbage cables, a cable I made with Mogami W2893 with it's shielding tied to the USB shielding at both ends, and a AudioQuest Forest cable coming in tomorrow. I can take a quick listen over my Mojo and my CIEMS and LCD-2F.


----------



## dennistdk

j2rock said:


> I know there are many topics discussing digital cables which I am hoping you look into reading, but from what I can deduce with your choice of words, you are a skeptic and it isn't healthy imo.
> 
> Cable manufacturers would not goto the lengths they go to with analog cables and now digital if there was no improvement over $2 cables. They are undoubtedly cashing in but the cost of pure 99.99% silver conductors isn't cheap and if you are claiming using different metal conductors cannot change the sound of digital cables, you really have not listened and it isn't a discussion for another topic since you are trying to debunk science in this topic.
> 
> If you aren't willing to pay for and audition better cables, that doesn't mean you can go around a serious forum like head-fi.org and share 'an opinion' about digital signal transfer.


 
  
 I can't really tell if you are joking or not, but it's really not a matter of listening/believing when it comes to digital transfer, but a simple matter of if there is a difference in (the timing of) the bits going through the cable and error correction - and that can easily be measured and verified in a very, very scientific way. 
 That being said I do own some very expensive cables (also digital ones), but that's more because they are "nice to look at and feels good" and have very good and solid connectors (important if they get moved a lot).


----------



## j2rock

dennistdk said:


> I can't really tell if you are joking or not, but it's really not a matter of listening/believing when it comes to digital transfer, but a simple matter of if there is a difference in (the timing of) the bits going through the cable and error correction - and that can easily be measured and verified in a very, very scientific way.
> That being said I do own some very expensive cables (also digital ones), but that's more because they are "nice to look at and feels good" and have very good and solid connectors (important if they get moved a lot).




Far from joking... I do not 'believe' I am hearing a better sound.

Sorry, but you do have expensive cables yet you aren't saying that the digital ones sound any better.

If you are buying expensive cables for more solid connectors and don't hear that the digital cables sound any better, I don't know what to tell you. I am done discussing it.


----------



## spw1880

@j2rock

Thanks for sharing,

I will definitely giva rha dac amp a listen at a local shop if possible.


----------



## spw1880

dennistdk said:


> To be honest you are not going to get an increase in sound quality by changing the usb cable (I think there are multiple scientific posts on headfi that confirms that).
> I also don't believe it will help with the disconnects as this is not caused by the cable (the HA-2 will reboot even if not connected to the phone, but just in the vicinity).
> 
> Anyways - I've ordered the RHA Dacamp now - 14 days delivery time
> ...




Listening is very subjective from person to person..its not much different to taste buds i guess, so i wont argue on the sq bit.

just sharing my experiwnce here..but i did change to some generic lightning cables before the moon audio but had the same reboot issue over and over again...i decided to spend that extra on the moon audio cable because i remembered my experience with using diferrent charging and data cables in the past..i noticed that some where more durable than others...and some didnt even last for 3 months of mixed use. So decided to bet that it was still a cable issue ..or maybe the build quality of it. After the using the silver dragon short lightning cable, it was cured no matter how long i listened..or how much i shook the cable..it is that sturdy. I recommend that a good data cable is a worthwhile investment. Build quality makes a difference in every application. I know that standard cables coming with most electronics we buy are cost driven build quality, that are not qood quality. Glad i took the jump.

Cheers


----------



## spw1880

Again regarding rfi emi..i have experience some interference in the begining with stock iem cable on my jvc and after market cables. I think it was to do with incoming or outgoing signals from fone knowing that its was stacked..and coming into the iem cable itself 

When i changed to rhapsodio golden iem cable its still happened..so i decided to retermintae the 3.5mm plug to eidolic which had better insulation and thicker aluminium demagnetized barrel on the plug..the interference was gone..i later changed to effect audio silther thor II+ iem cable but did not reterminate the steel and carbon 3.5mm plug..no interference. Its been couple of months so far so good.

This is just experience btw, i thought id lay it out hope it helps. If it doesnt..then just try something else.

Cheers.


----------



## Bossatiger

Been playing around with my OPPO HA-2SE for the past day now, and I have to send it back.
  
 The lack of proper EMI shielding in the housing is unforgivable. It cuts out and glitches too frequently when stacked with my iPhone 7 for it to be usable. A small add of EMI shielding in the housing would have been easy for Oppo, considering how inexpensive any thin sheet metal can be (come on, even aluminum foil would have worked). I don't understand how the engineers could have skipped this. It's a $300 device, probably with huge margins anyways- and they couldn't add some cheap sheet metal to make it work with an iPhone. They even had this thing MFi certified, so it was clearly made to work with iDevices (we can safely assume it was meant to work well with iPhones, obviously).
  
 Don't get me wrong, this thing sounds great and is well-built and designed otherwise. But such a fundamental flaw. Hopefully they'll get it right the next version.  
 Back to the Apple dongle for now.


----------



## HesNot

I'm trying to sort out is the shielding issue with the SE and the original HA2, or just the SE?


----------



## dennistdk

hesnot said:


> I'm trying to sort out is the shielding issue with the SE and the original HA2, or just the SE?


 

 I have owned both - the issue is the same on the SE and original HA-2.
 I was hoping they had fixed it in the SE, but no... :/


----------



## DrunkSaru

alpovs said:


> Has anyone managed to make it work as a DAC with the latest Android smartphones with USB-C? I have problems with my HA-2SE (its thread is not as popular as this) and Nexus 5X. I bought this Micro USB to Type C OTG Cable: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301996172236
> When I connect Nexus 5X with HA-2SE the phone starts charging the HA-2SE. Then audio streaming actually works but intermittently. The music stops for no reason as if I stop it. I press "Play", it plays again for a few seconds and stops again. After a few iterations the phone reboots itself.
> I searched and couldn't find any cases of someone using the HA-2 or HA-2SE with a USB-C device. More and more phones have USB-C ports nowadays. If anyone knows a solution please respond. The HA-2SE works fine with a PC and sounds great but I am on the verge of returning it because I bought it primarily for use with my phone. BTW, the Android version on the phone is 7.1.1 if it matters.


 
 Sorry, Kinda resurrecting an old quote here but skimming through the posts, I didn't see any indication of you posting that you got a response form Oppo. Just wondering if you ever did. I've had my HA-2 for a while, not the SE but I've recently decided to make my N5X my dedicated audio player with the HA2 and I never bothered to look online for the issues it had until now. Just have been buying different cables to see if the results were the same for the past couple of months. So yeah, just wondering if you ever got an answer from Oppo.


----------



## anticute

Still no word from the highly touted Oppo support. My guess is that we're SOOL, and that they simply can't be bothered. Wish I could return mine, even though it's awesome apart from the RFI issue. No more Oppo for me, just wish that insight would have come at a lower price..


----------



## ekrauss

There is no such thing as Oppo customer support that "simply can't be bothered." I'm not sure why you haven't been able to contact them. Tell me your exact issue and I will relay it to them.


----------



## stilleh

drunksaru said:


> Sorry, Kinda resurrecting an old quote here but skimming through the posts, I didn't see any indication of you posting that you got a response form Oppo. Just wondering if you ever did. I've had my HA-2 for a while, not the SE but I've recently decided to make my N5X my dedicated audio player with the HA2 and I never bothered to look online for the issues it had until now. Just have been buying different cables to see if the results were the same for the past couple of months. So yeah, just wondering if you ever got an answer from Oppo.


 
 I asked about this about 2 months ago and even wrote to Oppo about it. They answered me that they don´t know about any single cable that works perfectly with the Oppo ha2 and USB-C but the included USB micro to micro cable works perfectly if you add an OTG micro to USB-C adapter to it. I ordered this one and it works perfectly between the Oppo and my Oneplus3.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> There is no such thing as Oppo customer support that "simply can't be bothered." I'm not sure why you haven't been able to contact them. Tell me your exact issue and I will relay it to them.


 
 Multiple people (myself included) have been trying to get an answer from Oppo about the RFI/EMI and rebooting issue that happens when used together with an iPhone (I had the issue both on the old HA-2 and also HA-2SE - with multiple models of the iPhone).
 If you get an answer it's the typical "standard support replies" - when they instead really need an engineer to look into it and fix it.
  
 I gave up and sold mine.  Which is a shame because I really liked it and will probably buy again if they fix it.


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> There is no such thing as Oppo customer support that "simply can't be bothered." I'm not sure why you haven't been able to contact them. Tell me your exact issue and I will relay it to them.


 
  


dennistdk said:


> Multiple people (myself included) have been trying to get an answer from Oppo about the RFI/EMI and rebooting issue that happens when used together with an iPhone (I had the issue both on the old HA-2 and also HA-2SE - with multiple models of the iPhone).
> If you get an answer it's the typical "standard support replies" - when they instead really need an engineer to look into it and fix it.
> 
> I gave up and sold mine.  Which is a shame because I really liked it and will probably buy again if they fix it.


 
  
 This. It's not like only one person has tried to get Oppo to address this issue. Have they addressed it, or even acknowledged that the problem exists? You tell me.
  
 Feel free to relay whatever information you want in whatever way you want. As to the issue, it's been well described in the past 15 pages of this thread.
  
 I have no previous experience with Oppo products or their support, so I can only base my opinion on how they are handling this issue. Which, so far, is "not at all", AFAIK.
  
 I'd be more than happy if Oppo proves me wrong about not being bothered - it's not like I would complain if my $300 MFI certified product would actually start working 100% with my iPhone.


----------



## JohnSantana

That's quite disappointing in such a great hardware.

Hopefully the next Oppo HA3 release they can fix it up with the EMI interference.

I was about to buy it today, but lucky I read through this post


----------



## Jimmy101

Regarding the reboot issue. I was also ready to sell my HA2 bit I tried the Zeskit lightning to USB 4 inch cable with right angle connectors and it cured the problem


----------



## dennistdk

johnsantana said:


> That's quite disappointing in such a great hardware.
> 
> Hopefully the next Oppo HA3 release they can fix it up with the EMI interference.
> 
> I was about to buy it today, but lucky I read through this post


 
  
 To be fair - the HA-2(SE) is not the worst in regards to picking up noise from the phone. My Mojo is about the same if not worse, but it doesn't reboot like the HA-2 (which is a problem because it stops the music - and you have to click "play" again - and pray the audio goes to the HA-2 and not the phone's speakers).
  
  


jimmy101 said:


> Regarding the reboot issue. I was also ready to sell my HA2 bit I tried the Zeskit lightning to USB 4 inch cable with right angle connectors and it cured the problem


 
  
 I had 2 Zeskit cables, but they didn't help the issue for me. I don't have the Oppo's anymore, but I was able to get the noise/reboots even with no cables plugged in also during my testing. But sounds good if that fixed it for you...


----------



## halo9

Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster (please be gentle). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 First off I want to empathise with all the users experiencing issues with their HA-2(SE)'s, being a long time "all things tech" lover there is nothing worse than buying some quality equipment and not being able to enjoy it to the fullest due to faults. Having bought my HA2-SE about 3 months ago I have now had the chance to use it quite a bit and for me it has not skipped a beat. I have tried to replicate the issue people are getting but have been unsuccessful so far. I have used both the Oppo and apple supplied cables with my iphone 7+, had the two stacked (with the HA-2SE facing both ways) and with/without audio playing (when not playing it was paused). In these set ups I have turned flight mode on/off so it searches for signal, gone to mobile settings and manually switched providers so it disconnects and seeks new towers, I have done this dozens of times in each each scenario. I am yet to hear any EMI noise, popping or resets. I am using my Meze 99's for the tests and live in Australia if that makes a difference, I also work in a very remote part of the country (1000km+ from nearest city) where reception is notoriously bad, dropping in/out all the time and sitting on 1 bar most of the time.  I am counting myself lucky. Perhaps this issue does not affect everyone and is limited in which case I feel worse for those affected.
  
 Now to what I actually came to ask, do people notice a big difference between sources using the HA-2 or SE? For me I am using my iphone 7+ with HibyMusic. All my music is ripped at 16/44 Flac plus the odd 24/96/192 tracks I have bought. Recently I set up Foobar with the KS plugin for bitstreaming directly to the HA-2SE. I wasn't expecting a difference but using the same flac files there is a clear difference in sound. Mainly there is more detail, definition and the dynamics just seem better. With classical music it is more breathy and modern music just has more punch. I was surprised how noticeable it was. The differences between the setups is the cable, but both are the Oppo supplied cables, and the input is on A for the Iphone and B for the laptop running Foobar.
  
 Now my questions. Is it me missing something in the two set ups above that explains the difference? I thought Hiby bitstreamed when connected to the HA-2 so was a comparable setup. Is this a limitation of the Hiby app and are other apps better (iAudiogate, Kaisertone or HF Player) at feeding the DAC and actually provide better sound? Could there be a difference in the circuitry of the inputs on the HA-2SE where input B is somehow providing a cleaner path and a more transparent sound?
  
 Interested to hear some users thoughts and apologies for the long first post.


----------



## frustin

dennistdk said:


> ... but it doesn't reboot like the HA-2 (which is a problem because it stops the music - and you have to click "play" again - and pray the audio goes to the HA-2 and not the phone's speakers).


 
  
 Just got my HA2se today.  Playing music.  Got it on the desk (4g) phone on top of the ha2 (this does not happen when they're side by side).  I get random music stops and then if i dont press play quick enough i have to turn off (by rotating the volume knob) the dac and back on again to get it to start.
  
 I'll get in touch with Oppo and see what they say.
  
 EDIT: before i send a message, i'm trying out my standard iphone cable (lightening to USB) just to make sure i dont have a dodgy cable that came with the Oppo.
 EDIT2: it looks like the stock lightening->usb cable is causing the issue.  Not sure what to do about that.  Also I dont like it that when i press pause, and then talk to someone i have to then turn the whole unit off and then back on again or it comes out of the iphone's speakers.


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> This. It's not like only one person has tried to get Oppo to address this issue. Have they addressed it, or even acknowledged that the problem exists? You tell me.
> 
> Feel free to relay whatever information you want in whatever way you want. As to the issue, it's been well described in the past 15 pages of this thread.
> 
> ...




Tell me EXACTLY what you want me to relay to them and I will submit it directly to them.

I simply cannot believe you have not been getting responses from Oppo Customer Service. No way.


----------



## rickydenim

Hey guys, wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to smooth out the leather layer? I went overseas recently and whilst my HA-2 was in a zip up HDD case, my water bottle leaked. I opened my case and found the HA-2 with lots of water condensation over it and the leather was quite mushy. We've had some warm weather here (Australia) and so I dried it and let it air out completely - still working luckily! Although now the leather has lots of recessed dents in it, so annoyed! Not sure if I can get them back out. Any ideas?


----------



## DrunkSaru

rickydenim said:


> Hey guys, wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to smooth out the leather layer? I went overseas recently and whilst my HA-2 was in a zip up HDD case, my water bottle leaked. I opened my case and found the HA-2 with lots of water condensation over it and the leather was quite mushy. We've had some warm weather here (Australia) and so I dried it and let it air out completely - still working luckily! Although now the leather has lots of recessed dents in it, so annoyed! Not sure if I can get them back out. Any ideas?


 
 can you post a picture?


----------



## ekrauss

rickydenim said:


> Hey guys, wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to smooth out the leather layer? I went overseas recently and whilst my HA-2 was in a zip up HDD case, my water bottle leaked. I opened my case and found the HA-2 with lots of water condensation over it and the leather was quite mushy. We've had some warm weather here (Australia) and so I dried it and let it air out completely - still working luckily! Although now the leather has lots of recessed dents in it, so annoyed! Not sure if I can get them back out. Any ideas?




Saddle soap first, then wait a day and apply mink oil. That should do the trick:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N3B7NRQ

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000HJBKU8


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> This. It's not like only one person has tried to get Oppo to address this issue. Have they addressed it, or even acknowledged that the problem exists? You tell me.
> 
> Feel free to relay whatever information you want in whatever way you want. As to the issue, it's been well described in the past 15 pages of this thread.
> 
> ...





ekrauss said:


> Tell me EXACTLY what you want me to relay to them and I will submit it directly to them.
> 
> I simply cannot believe you have not been getting responses from Oppo Customer Service. No way.




I'm waiting . . . I'm here to help . . .


----------



## nwavesailor

ekrauss said:


> Saddle soap first, then wait a day and apply mink oil. That should do the trick:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N3B7NRQ
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000HJBKU8


 

 I wonder if the mink oil, or the Lexol leather conditioner I have, would take the sheen off the leather covering of my HA-2SE?


----------



## ekrauss

The saddle soap could take off the sheen but the mink oil should restore it. If it doesn't, any kind of parade gloss leather polish will put a shine on it.


----------



## nwavesailor

ekrauss said:


> The saddle soap could take off the sheen but the mink oil should restore it. If it doesn't, any kind of parade gloss leather polish will put a shine on it.


 

 Thanks, I'm being a total PITA but thought I might actually like the look of the black leather with lees sheen...............Either way I am a HUGE fan of my HA-2SE!!!


----------



## TimeLord

ekrauss said:


> I'm waiting . . . I'm here to help . . .




I think everyone can appreciate your willingness to help, but with all due respect, why do you need to be a go-between? Any customer of Oppo should get a response. 

I didn't experience the problem until someone wanted to demo my HA-2 and HA-2SE, because I use them with an iPhone in airplane mode. The guy testing it plugged the HA-2SE into his iPhone 7 and the problems started. Since I had read about others with the problem, I recognized the issue pretty quickly and replicated the issue on the HA-2. 

I don't believe that Oppo is not aware of the issues with both the HA-2 and the HA-2SE. In the past, Oppo representatives, like HasturTheYellow, have closely monitored this thread, especially since they established it. 

Because of my use case for these devices, it's not an issue that I need to work through with Oppo. But the problems exist and from what I have seen on this thread over a few months, Oppo is not being responsive and it's as simple as that. All the people posting complaints can't all be lying.


----------



## ekrauss

timelord said:


> I think everyone can appreciate your willingness to help, but with all due respect, why do you need to be a go-between? Any customer of Oppo should get a response.
> 
> I didn't experience the problem until someone wanted to demo my HA-2 and HA-2SE, because I use them with an iPhone in airplane mode. The guy testing it plugged the HA-2SE into his iPhone 7 and the problems started. Since I had read about others with the problem, I recognized the issue pretty quickly and replicated the issue on the HA-2.
> 
> ...




I am a little confused as to why people are saying they didn't get responses from Oppo Customer Service as I know that's not Oppo's modus operandi.

Therefore, I ask again, anyone who truly wants an answer, tell me EXACTLY what you want to ask Oppo and I will cut and paste it verbatim and send it to them.


----------



## ekrauss

nwavesailor said:


> Thanks, I'm being a total PITA but thought I might actually like the look of the black leather with lees sheen...............Either way I am a HUGE fan of my HA-2SE!!!




Nah, not a PITA at all. I'm happy to brainstorm any ideas for fixing the leather.


----------



## TimeLord

ekrauss said:


> I am a little confused as to why people are saying they didn't get responses from Oppo Customer Service as I know that's not Oppo's modus operandi.
> 
> Therefore, I ask again, anyone who truly wants an answer, tell me EXACTLY what you want to ask Oppo and I will cut and paste it verbatim and send it to them.




If you're keen on contacting Oppo, there's no need for an EXACT quote for you to copy and paste. Simply point Oppo to the last 10 or so pages of this thread and they'll have more than enough information about the issue with the HA-2 and the HA-2SE. I for one would love to hear what response you get from Oppo on how they'll resolve the issue and why they have been absent from this thread.


----------



## halo9

So after my last post saying I have not heard or had any RFI/EMI, rebooting or popping issues I decided to play around some more to try and replicate this issue. I still have not had any luck but I have replicated something else. Over the next few days I will be driving about 500km in and out of reception constantly throughout remote Western Australia. I will stack the units and have music playing on my headphones, according to Dennistdk this should do the trick. Until then this is what I have found. WARNING - this is a long post to try and explain it all.
  
 When testing yesterday I noticed something strange when I paused the music and went to grab a coffee, when I got back and hit play it went to the iphone speakers and when trying to choose the output on the phone the Oppo DAC was not in the list anymore. I recalled seeing something mentioned in the threads so went back and read through the last few months.


> and you have to click "play" again - and pray the audio goes to the HA-2 and not the phone's speakers).


 


> if i dont press play quick enough i have to turn off (by rotating the volume knob) the dac and back on again to get it to start


 
  
 This needed investigating. I arranged the following set up so I could switch between them and observe. Please take note of the different input setups A & B.

Input A - HA-2SE connected to an iphone 7+ (IOS 10.2.1) playing music via Hibymusic
Input B - HA-2SE connected via USB to laptop and music playing on Foobar using Kernal Streaming plugin
The other tool I used was a stopwatch for timing.
  
_In each case I ran every test multiple times and the results are exactly the same on each run. In other words it is very repeatable._
  
 When there is no input to the Oppo (output from source is paused), the DAC emits a popping/clicking sound (here on just referred to as pops) at between 33-34 seconds. The closest I can measure is 33.3 seconds but from now on I will just refer to 33s.

On input A this will occur 33s after the music is paused AND the screen goes to sleep. Mine is set to sleep after 60 seconds so when I hit pause, 93 seconds later I hear the pops. If I hit pause and then 5 seconds later I hit the sleep/wake button I hear the pops 38 seconds later. I have tested this at many different timings and it is always 33s after the screen goes black AFTER pausing.
On input B it is 33s after I hit pause.
I believe this popping noise is most likely the amp switching off to save power.
Before this popping noise is heard you can hit play/pause on input A or B and the result is instantaneous, starting and stopping of the audio on the headphones as the button is pressed.
After the popping noise is heard and you press play there is a small delay to resume audio on input B (approx 2 seconds). 
Now on input A the same thing happens BUT it occurs after the phone has been woken, not when play is pressed. If you wait the 2 seconds you will hear the pops again (amp turns back on), even though no audio is playing, and if you hit play music resumes instantaneously again. I will assume that something in the apple MFI implementation is communicating to the DAC to tell it to turn the amp back on.
If you wake the phone fast enough and hit play before 2 seconds is up there is still a slight pause on input A before the music resumes just like on input B. Also like on input B you observe the pause but don't really notice the pops as the music usually drowns it out, unless it is a quite passage like in classical.
I will put this 2 second delay down as the time it takes for the amp to switch on and occurs when powering the unit on also. (Please note: It may be other parts not just the amp but I would think this is the most power hungry part of the DAC and usually contain switching circuits, which I believe to be the source of the pops).
  
 Now on input A at 33.3 seconds after the screen goes black you hear the pops (amp off), then if you continue to wait, at 182 seconds you hear some popping sounds again, except this time it is the Oppo unit dropping its connection with the iphone.

If you wake the phone after 182 seconds and hit play, the music plays through the iphone speaker and if you try and select a different output the Oppo DAC is not listed anymore.
If you wake the phone at 180 seconds and hit play, everything works as described above after the short 2 second delay.
To note is this is 182 seconds after pausing and timed from when the screen goes black.
On input B this does not happen, you can leave it for 10 minutes and when you hit play there is only the small amp delay.
Once the iphone has lost the connection switching the DAC off and back on restores the connection but if you simply unplug the lightning cable from the phone and back in the connection is restored also.
Surprisingly on the iphone if you keep the screen active and don't let the phones screen turn off (sleep), then not only do the pops not occur at 33s but the connection is not lost at 182 seconds either. The DAC works with instant response and no audio is passed through to the phones speakers. I tested to around 7 minutes to more than double the time when the issue was occurring with no issues.
  
 My take on this. The 33s resume delay is a power saving feature as it occurs regardless of source. The 182 second drop out on IOS after the phone goes to sleep is an IOS bug as it does not occur on my other source, nor does it occur if the iphone is kept active while paused. I will be reporting this to Oppo and also Apple as an IOS bug.
  
 I think the RFI/EMI issues are different altogether and hope I can replicate them to see how and if they fit into this. But I am curious now to know if the 33s pops that occur when paused and screen is off have lead people to believe this is part of the EMI issue. And before people jump on this, I am not disputing this is occurring at all and would love to get to the bottom of it.
  
 If I don't have any luck over the next few days replicated some EMI issues I will put the unit next to some radio antennas at work that transmit signals many times stronger than any mobile could ever achieve to give it a push along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Lastly has anyone been able to recreate the disconnects/reboots due to EMI on anything other than an iphone?


----------



## ekrauss

timelord said:


> If you're keen on contacting Oppo, there's no need for an EXACT quote for you to copy and paste. Simply point Oppo to the last 10 or so pages of this thread and they'll have more than enough information about the issue with the HA-2 and the HA-2SE. I for one would love to hear what response you get from Oppo on how they'll resolve the issue and why they have been absent from this thread.


 

 I'm not the one who is keen on contacting Oppo, other people in the thread are.  I am not going to wade through the thread and try to figure out what their exact problem is, what cellphone they were using, what type of file they were playing, etc.  If they want me to send their issue directly to Oppo, they need to tell me EXACTLY what they want me to say, and I will recite it verbatim to my contacts there.


----------



## TimeLord

halo9 Nice job nailing down the timing and describing the behavior clearly. This particular behavior has been discussed in the past and it's not a bug. The behavior occurring on input "A" is a battery saving "feature." 

I have been quickly unplugging and replugging the lightning connector whenever it happens. This way I don't have to readjust my volume when turning off the Oppo units. 

Unless you can convince Apple to change the way their battery saving processes work (highly unlikely) then we're stuck with this.


----------



## Jimmy101

The issue is simple enough. When phone and HA2 are stacked the HA2 disconnects due to RFI. The problem is solved when in airplane mode which indicates that RFI is the culprit. Airplane mode is not an acceptable solution because I need to be accessible 24/7. They need to fix the problem. Please tell OPPO verbatim and I will be happy. Thnx


----------



## ekrauss

Will do. When does the disconnection happen, and what exactly do you mean by "disconnects"? Do you mean that sound starts playing through the iPhone speaker instead of the HA-2? Can you give me a little more info about your configuration? What iPhone model, what version of iOS are you using, what Lightning/USB cable if not stock, and if the issue presents itself only when playing certain types of files of sample rates, and if your iPhone is at a certain volume level (triggering the internal digital volume attenuation in the ESS chip) or if the HA-2 analog volume knob is at a certain level? Is the behavior consistently repeatable, or is it sporadic? What circumstances trigger it? This might not necessarily be be an issue with the Oppo hardware or firmware. It could lie in iOS. That's why the more information about your configuration, the better. Thanks!


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> Will do. When does the disconnection happen, and what exactly do you mean by "disconnects"? Do you mean that sound starts playing through the iPhone speaker instead of the HA-2? Can you give me a little more info about your configuration? What iPhone model, what version of iOS are you using, what Lightning/USB cable if not stock, and if the issue presents itself only when playing certain types of files of sample rates, and if your iPhone is at a certain volume level (triggering the internal digital volume attenuation in the ESS chip) or if the HA-2 analog volume knob is at a certain level? Is the behavior consistently repeatable, or is it sporadic? What circumstances trigger it? This might not necessarily be be an issue with the Oppo hardware or firmware. It could lie in iOS. That's why the more information about your configuration, the better. Thanks!


 
  
 Read the last few posts I made in this thread. It's described in extreme detail several times - and I have had 10s of people contact me directly with the exact same issue. All have gotten useless replies (if any) from Oppo. The problem is without ANY doubt caused by the HA-2 having bad shielding and "rebooting" because of EMI - not the phone, cable or iOS's fault (not unless you consider increasing the power to the antenna a fault in iOS).
  
 It happens with every cable (zeskit, stock, unbranded, apple etc.), every (offline) music app, every iPhone from 5S and up (I don't have older models). It's easy to replicate - just stack them together in a faraday cage and within a minute or two the HA-2(SE) will "reboot" and loose connection 9 out of 10 times (if you are using high sensitivity iems you can actually hear the RFI noise increase as the phone slowly turns up the antenna gain - up until the point where the HA2 gives up). If you keep them 10-20 cm apart with a long cable it won't happen. You cannot replicate it if you are in an area with good coverage as it usually comes when the phone is either roaming or on really low power 2g/edge network - so you cannot replicate it with airplane mode like people have tried - as it won't adjust the antenna gain if the first signal it sees is strong.
 Personally I travel by train each day (130km x 2) and I experience the dropouts (both HA2 and HA2SE with several models of iPhone) about 10-20 times during the trip (which goes through several tunnels). 
  
 As I said before - the GSM noise leaking into the amplifier is probably somewhat acceptable (it happens both the the Mojo and Dacamp), but the HA2 rebooting is a big mess (it pauses the music, requiring a pressing of play - and hoping that the HA2 has reconnected or the music will blast out of your phones speakers - not smart when you are in the public and listening to weird stuff). 
  
 As for the other "old" issue of the HA-2 that keeps popping up in the thread about it going into sleep mode and disconnecting after a minute or so (was it 33 seconds?) - I still believe this should also be fixed by Oppo (other MFI dacamps don't have this issue - at least not the ones I have tried).
  
 Anyways - I did really like the HA-2(SE) and the features - and if you live in a city with good cell coverage you will probably never experience the issue (i didn't before my job required me to travel a lot). 
  
 Also I know that some people have not been able to replicate it. I believe it might be because there is a wide range of mobile frequencies that are used for 2g, 3g and 4g/lte (and they are quite different from country to country). Maybe only some frequencies causes it to reboot - it happens however on the 3 different carriers I've tried here in Denmark.


----------



## Jimmy101

What he said ^^^


----------



## Jimmy101

Plus it heppens when streaming Tidal or 
the dowloaded Tidal files. Also occurs 
when playing downloaed files. And
youtube. Allthe time and if I go i to my 
grcry store or bank forget it. It cuts out
within seconds. Never happens with my 
HiFi M8. NEVER


----------



## ekrauss

I will pass along the above posts. If I need more information, I'll let you know. Thanks. Eric


----------



## ekrauss

dennistdk said:


> Read the last few posts I made in this thread. It's described in extreme detail several times - and I have had 10s of people contact me directly with the exact same issue. All have gotten useless replies (if any) from Oppo. The problem is without ANY doubt caused by the HA-2 having bad shielding and "rebooting" because of EMI - not the phone, cable or iOS's fault (not unless you consider increasing the power to the antenna a fault in iOS).
> 
> It happens with every cable (zeskit, stock, unbranded, apple etc.), every (offline) music app, every iPhone from 5S and up (I don't have older models). It's easy to replicate - just stack them together in a faraday cage and within a minute or two the HA-2(SE) will "reboot" and loose connection 9 out of 10 times (if you are using high sensitivity iems you can actually hear the RFI noise increase as the phone slowly turns up the antenna gain - up until the point where the HA2 gives up). If you keep them 10-20 cm apart with a long cable it won't happen. You cannot replicate it if you are in an area with good coverage as it usually comes when the phone is either roaming or on really low power 2g/edge network - so you cannot replicate it with airplane mode like people have tried - as it won't adjust the antenna gain if the first signal it sees is strong.
> Personally I travel by train each day (130km x 2) and I experience the dropouts (both HA2 and HA2SE with several models of iPhone) about 10-20 times during the trip (which goes through several tunnels).
> ...




What do you mean, "stack them together in a faraday cage"? You mean like putting them inside an RFID wallet or something similar? If you do not put them in a faraday cage, does this issue still occur?


----------



## apaar123

Can it be used only as amp.?


----------



## mitsu763

Yes. You will use the 3.5mm input on the front of the unit for that.


----------



## apaar123

Should I buy ha2 if I already have a good dap?


----------



## arthurl

I had the exact noise issues as *dennistdk *mentioned*. *Will not recommend pairing the HA-2 with phones (especially iPhones) unless you can turn the data off while listening.


----------



## mitsu763

apaar123 said:


> Should I buy ha2 if I already have a good dap?




It's probably not necessary. If your phones are hard to drive you'd be better off with a more powerful amp.

I have and love my HA-2 SE.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> What do you mean, "stack them together in a faraday cage"? You mean like putting them inside an RFID wallet or something similar? If you do not put them in a faraday cage, does this issue still occur?


 

 To replicate the loss of signal and to provoke it in a "controlled environment" you can put it in a faraday cage - a metal construction that blocks electromagnetic signals - causing the phone to increase power which "reboots" the HA2 (like it would if you where in a place with little to no coverage).


----------



## anticute

I never said I didn't get a reply from Oppo. I did. First they blamed the cable, and when I insisted on this not being the problem (having tried four different cables, including their own) and told them, again, to read the thread, with direct links to a few relevant posts, they said that they were going to forward it. After that I haven't heard anything.
  
 I guess that's par for the course when it comes to contacting tech support of any kind, but based on the praise some are giving Oppo support I wasn't expecting to have to argue with them to take a problem that has already been reported to them various times by various people seriously. 
  
 But yeah, I can sort of live with the RFI noise which (sadly) occurs sometimes, even if I expected an aluminium DAC/AMP specially designed to be stacked with a phone (MFI certified ***..) to be completely rid of problems like that. However, the reboot issue is really annoying.
  
 As I said - the HA2 is absolutely brilliant if you think of it as a sort of small desktop amp. When it comes to the engineering put into making it portable and cell phone friendly, I'm less than impressed for the price.
  
 Anyway, the jury's out on Oppo and their support. Who knows, maybe tomorrow I'll receive an email saying that they'll send me a new unit that meets the expectations I had on it when I bought it (i.e. zero RFI noise, and definitely no reboots). Let's just say that I'm skeptical..


----------



## ekrauss

Passed all these on to Oppo. Funny how the story about Oppo "ignoring" complaints has changed, but that's the internet for you. FWIW, I don't think this issue has anything to do with RFI or EFI. My guess is that it is iOS related. We shall see.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> Passed all these on to Oppo. Funny how the story about Oppo "ignoring" complaints has changed, but that's the internet for you. FWIW, I don't think this issue has anything to do with RFI or EFI. My guess is that it is iOS related. We shall see.


 
  
 Thanks for doing that, but...
  
 First... Tell me how it is not interference related? "Reboot/disconnects" happens when they are stacked together. Move them apart by a few centimeters (with the same cable) cable and it doesn't happen.
  
 Second.. Oppo hasn't given any solutions for the problem to the people asking - and some people are still waiting for feedback/update. I would pretty much call that "ignoring" your customers.


----------



## Jimmy101

Plus 1 on it being interference related. Airplane mode is still using IOS and when not stacked it's still using IOS but no reboot


----------



## halo9

timelord said:


> @halo9 Nice job nailing down the timing and describing the behavior clearly. This particular behavior has been discussed in the past and it's not a bug. The behavior occurring on input "A" is a battery saving "feature."


 
  
 Thanks Timelord. In any case I have still reported it to apple and Oppo as a bug (it should be a feature) as from what I have read it does not seem to occur on other DACs, or the iPhone is able to "wake" these other devices. Could be an issue at either end which is why I have reported to both. Not a major fault, but annoying none the less.
  


dennistdk said:


> As for the other "old" issue of the HA-2 that keeps popping up in the thread about it going into sleep mode and disconnecting after a minute or so (was it 33 seconds?) - I still believe this should also be fixed by Oppo (other MFI dacamps don't have this issue - at least not the ones I have tried).
> 
> Also I know that some people have not been able to replicate it. I believe it might be because there is a wide range of mobile frequencies that are used for 2g, 3g and 4g/lte (and they are quite different from country to country). Maybe only some frequencies causes it to reboot - it happens however on the 3 different carriers I've tried here in Denmark.


 
  
 Sorry guys, I did try reading a lot of the posts and searching , but over 4200 posts is a lot to check through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also I was hoping to describe it clearly and in a way that anybody (including apple and oppo) can replicate. Only a drama if you pause and walk away for over 3 minutes, otherwise not an issue.
  
@dennistdk I think you have hit it on the head about the range of frequencies and was thinking this same thing. I still have to go on my long drive through many drop out zones so am hoping this does the trick to replicate the issues. A quick search reveals that Denmark uses UMTS bands B1 (2100) and B8 (900 GSM), though in Australia we use those 2 and also B5 (850). On the carrier I use I am sure I am on the B5 band. I haven't been able to replicate it so far following your methods, a coincidence with the frequency difference? Maybe... or maybe it means nothing, who knows. I will report back after the trip but if it cannot be replicated here, then I must be inclined to think this issue does not affect everyone in every market, so unless oppo is making different devices for different markets (like apple), then maybe the root cause could possibly lie elsewhere also (apple), as there doesn't seem to be any reports from Android users (that I have noticed). It must be considered. Also thanks for the explanation on the faraday cage idea, good stuff.


----------



## alpovs

I've been following this with curiosity. I have no problem using my HA-2SE with my Android phone Nexus 5X connected by a short cable. They are stacked together touching each other. Bluetooth is on. Works on WiFi and on LTE. Never a problem. iPhones operate on the same networks, so I would think they should emit similar spectra of radio waves. I guess OPPO is perplexed.


----------



## DrunkSaru

alpovs said:


> I've been following this with curiosity. I have no problem using my HA-2SE with my Android phone Nexus 5X connected by a short cable. They are stacked together touching each other. Bluetooth is on. Works on WiFi and on LTE. Never a problem. iPhones operate on the same networks, so I would think they should emit similar spectra of radio waves. I guess OPPO is perplexed.


 
 I second this. Also N5X (Fi) but with HA-2. Had mine for a year and a half, maybe a bit longer. no issues. I also use it with my S7 using frequency:1900 g, 850, 2500 (Sprint)​. I did have a reboot issue with a Note 4 (T-Mobile) once when trying to connect to my friend's phone but he was saying he was having multiple issues with the phone already so I didn't bother to replicate the problem. I'm waiting for him to get a replacement.


----------



## halo9

> I still have to go on my long drive through many drop out zones so am hoping this does the trick to replicate the issues.


 
  
 OK I'm back from a nice 340km drive through outback Western Australia and Dennistdk you'll be glad to know I have replicated the issue (I never doubted you). First up was the Oppo cable. The first 80km were uneventful, even though I was in and out of range and only getting 1 bar when in range. I didn't understand why.... maybe it was the iPhone case (spigen slim armor), removed this and was OK for a little while, then some strange noise and a restart. 20km down the road, 3 restarts in 1 minute. I was mostly on 1 bar 4g (LTE). Happened 1 more time after that. I then turned off 4G so could only use the 3G (850 band) and a few times I heard some mobile related interference but no restarts. Got to where I was going, swapped the oppo cable for a tired old standard apple cable and redid the same journey back. On 3G I had the occasional bit of noise, switched 4G back on and only the occasional bit of noise as well. The section of road where it dropped out 3 times quickly now only had some mobile noise once and there were no drop outs at all with the apple cable. 
  
 So the noise for me only comes out of the right speaker, it is a very low volume and with music on was not always easy to spot, but there. It is the mobile inference sound we all know over a speaker but sounded more like hisses than beeps. When I had low reception and was dropping in and out, if I tried to browse a webpage or use an app that required web access the interference noise would go on for longer than when it restarts and it sounds each time you try and access something, but each time I did this it never dropped out. Final tally was 5 drops outs with the Oppo cable and none with the apple cable. Noise was heard on both. Funnily when I had the slim case on my phone, which I always do, there were no issues at all with either cable.
  
 I have contacted the Australian supplier for Oppo and they have told me me they can pass on the feedback to the Oppo engineers. I have also linked this thread so lets see what comes of this, never hurts to have more reports. In any case for me this DAC is outstanding sound wise for the price and I am very happy with it. Yes it has a couple bugs, which I sure hope get addressed, but for now I am hanging on to it as it doesn't effect me the way I use it. I know this isn't the case for everyone so be aware of your needs before you purchase.


----------



## DrunkSaru

Hey Halo9, 
 I'm curious. While driving, is it safe to assume that you were using your line out connection vs headphone?


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> Passed all these on to Oppo. Funny how the story about Oppo "ignoring" complaints has changed, but that's the internet for you. FWIW, I don't think this issue has anything to do with RFI or EFI. My guess is that it is iOS related. We shall see.


 
 If you are referring to me, maybe you should actually read all of my posts regarding my contact with their support first? Funny how some people feel the need to be rude without even bothering to get their facts straight, but that's the internet for you.


----------



## dennistdk

halo9 said:


> So the noise for me only comes out of the right speaker, it is a very low volume and with music on was not always easy to spot, but there.


 
  
 If you move the HA2 a few millimeters around when it's on top of the phone you can hear the noise changing channels (left to right, both etc.) and changing in level...


----------



## anticute

dennistdk said:


> If you move the HA2 a few millimeters around when it's on top of the phone you can hear the noise changing channels (left to right, both etc.) and changing in level...


 
 For me, it also changes depending on what kind of cell phone signal is passing through it at the moment. I can hear if it's GSM 900 (old school stuttering sound) or 4G (sounds almost like white noise)..


----------



## halo9

drunksaru said:


> Hey Halo9,
> I'm curious. While driving, is it safe to assume that you were using your line out connection vs headphone?


 
 No I was using my Meze 99 classics.
  
 Thanks for the extra info dennistdk and anticute. As I was driving I couldn't play around with positioning and didn't think of that when I pulled over to change settings for the testing. Yes the noises are as you describe anticute, the 4G one while having a similar GSM noise pattern is more like white noise (I said hisses). I didn't particularly pick the difference with the 3g noise but I did have road noise to contend with and was concentrating on staying on the road : )


----------



## adeeb

Which app were you using? HF Player? Tidal? iTunes?

Were you listening to hi-res tracks?

I use HF Player and suspect that it might magnify the issue during those cell stress/switch situations.


----------



## halo9

adeeb said:


> Which app were you using? HF Player? Tidal? iTunes?
> 
> Were you listening to hi-res tracks?
> 
> I use HF Player and suspect that it might magnify the issue during those cell stress/switch situations.


 
  
 I use HibyMusic and tracks are all flac, a selection of CD quality and 24/96. I don't stream audio, though I could see how streaming with a low signal could cause more issues, based on me accessing a web page and getting more interference noise. With a non-streaming app I don't see how it could make it worse (unless it still has web access) though I am happy to be proven wrong.
  
 EDIT: Just had a thought, I checked my iPhone and under settings/mobile, HibyMusic still had mobile broadband access switched on with data used. Now I don't think this is the issue, but if someone who can easily replicate this can go into settings/mobile and disable mobile broadband access for their player of choice and see if the sounds/restarts still happens, it would be nice to know. I might not get a chance until next week. Thanks


----------



## frustin

frustin said:


> Just got my HA2se today.  Playing music.  Got it on the desk (4g) phone on top of the ha2 (this does not happen when they're side by side).  I get random music stops and then if i dont press play quick enough i have to turn off (by rotating the volume knob) the dac and back on again to get it to start.
> 
> I'll get in touch with Oppo and see what they say.
> 
> ...


 
  
 After drop outs on the stock cable. I've tried a couple of others now and no drop outs.
  
 EDIT: should have quoted my previous post...


----------



## adeeb

Are the other cables you tried also short? Which cables did you try? Is your phone still stacked? Did you try this while moving significant distances and in weak signal areas?

Thanks


----------



## adeeb

Assuming you are not streaming, I don't know why the app would even need a setting for Cellular Data. I just checked and HF Player also has that setting. I'll disable it now and test with the oppo when I have time this weekend -- hopefully.


----------



## frustin

adeeb said:


> Are the other cables you tried also short? Which cables did you try? Is your phone still stacked? Did you try this while moving significant distances and in weak signal areas?
> 
> Thanks


 
 sorry have another read of the post. i've not quoted my previous post from a few pages back.
  
 Answers to questions:

Obviously the stock OPPO cable, which is where the issues stemmed from.  I have also tried the standard iphone cable and also another short lightening to usb (but not branded, in fact i dont even know where it came from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
Always tested while stacked and not.
Used on wifi and 4g. Not had an opportunity to try in different signal areas.


----------



## Jimmy101

I swapped out The 4 inch Zeskit with a spare one and no cutouts. These are the newer heavy braided ones not the old thin white ones. The HA2 has a problem for sure but this particular cable works for me


----------



## frustin

Meh, I just had another cut out. I'm on wifi.  No idea why, wasnt moving the phone or anything. Phone on top of the oppo.
  
 EDIT: and another...
  
 Moved the cable a bit to make sure it's not loose. it's not a very good quality cable but even so it seems to work fine.


----------



## anticute

frustin said:


> Meh, I just had another cut out. I'm on wifi.  No idea why, wasnt moving the phone or anything. Phone on top of the oppo.
> 
> EDIT: and another...
> 
> Moved the cable a bit to make sure it's not loose. it's not a very good quality cable but even so it seems to work fine.


 
 Your phone is still going to want to communicate with the cell phone towers, so if you're in a location of your house where the reception is spotty, it wouldn't surprise me at all if you experience the same problem.
  
 I suppose it COULD be the wifi signal too, but that seems more unlikely to me because of the difference in energy output..


----------



## ekrauss

dennistdk said:


> Thanks for doing that, but...
> 
> First... Tell me how it is not interference related? "Reboot/disconnects" happens when they are stacked together. Move them apart by a few centimeters (with the same cable) cable and it doesn't happen.
> 
> Second.. Oppo hasn't given any solutions for the problem to the people asking - and some people are still waiting for feedback/update. I would pretty much call that "ignoring" your customers.




I'm not sure how it could be interference related and result in the same exact aberrant behavior each time. It could be power related, for example, or maybe related to the digital input losing lock on the signal. The whole idea of RFI/EFI interference just doesn't seem plausible. Does it disconnect when you are next to your microwave, or next to a wifi base station?

Anyway, I have posted the comments somewhere that Oppo will see them and also sent them on directly to Oppo personnel. They are busy now with BDP development (a new firmware update was just rolled out) but I expect to hear back soon.


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> If you are referring to me, maybe you should actually read all of my posts regarding my contact with their support first? Funny how some people feel the need to be rude without even bothering to get their facts straight, but that's the internet for you.




The point isn't to be rude. Telling me to "read the thread" isn't constructive. I just want a succinct recitation of the facts without editorializing so I can pass it on as easily as possible to get an answer for you as directly as possible. I don't work for Oppo or represent them in any way, but I do have some access to them. I'm trying to help out, folks, but the problem you are describing is complicated and spread out over many posts, and it's not my job to parse what you've written and try to figure it out.


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> The point isn't to be rude. Telling me to "read the thread" isn't constructive. I just want a succinct recitation of the facts without editorializing so I can pass it on as easily as possible to get an answer for you as directly as possible. I don't work for Oppo or represent them in any way, but I do have some access to them. I'm trying to help out, folks, but the problem you are describing is complicated and spread out over many posts, and it's not my job to parse what you've written and try to figure it out.


 
 That's fine. I was referring to the part where you made yourself look not too bright with the whole "funny how the story about Oppo "ignoring" complaints has changed". Anyway..
  
 If you can get better replies out of Oppo than the rest of us - great, their normal support flows haven't exactly resolved the problems. However, talking about being constructive - as I understand it, you have not made any experiments of your own with iPhone and HA-2 (at least you haven't shared any with us). Others have, at some length. Jumping in late in the thread, not even bothering to read what people have tried and then go "I don't believe it's RFI/EFI" is less than helpful. To put it mildly.


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> That's fine. I was referring to the part where you made yourself look not too bright with the whole "funny how the story about Oppo "ignoring" complaints has changed". Anyway..
> 
> If you can get better replies out of Oppo than the rest of us - great, their normal support flows haven't exactly resolved the problems. However, talking about being constructive - as I understand it, you have not made any experiments of your own with iPhone and HA-2 (at least you haven't shared any with us). Others have, at some length. Jumping in late in the thread, not even bothering to read what people have tried and then go "I don't believe it's RFI/EFI" is less than helpful. To put it mildly.




Please, no personal attacks. I am plenty bright.

I have received a reply from Oppo and I am waiting for permission to post it here. In short, 1) the problem is not related to EMI/RFI, and 2) they are working on a solution.


----------



## ekrauss

Rest assured, Oppo is working on a solution to the problem. It seems to be related to iOS 10 and USB signal integrity. I have received the following information directly from Oppo's technical department:

We have received the reports and are still working on this issue. It affects both HA-2 and HA-2SE, but only started to happen around the time Apple released the iPhone 7 and iOS 10 (September 2016). That was also when we released the HA-2SE. Initially we thought it was an HA-2SE problem, but then we started to get reports from HA-2 customers whose unit had been working perfectly before the iOS 10 update. It sounds like a noise that you may hear from EMI/RFI issues, and there have been reports of the noise or audio dropout happening when the phone receives message notifications. However we tested for EMI and could not identify the problem. Now we are looking into USB signal integrity. Three clues point to this direction - 1) iOS software can change the USB signal via driver. 2) Longer lightning cables seem to work better than the short cable. 3) Only a small percentage of iPhone users are affected, so this varies from one iPhone to another.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> Rest assured, Oppo is working on a solution to the problem. It seems to be related to iOS 10 and USB signal integrity. I have received the following information directly from Oppo's technical department:
> 
> We have received the reports and are still working on this issue. It affects both HA-2 and HA-2SE, but only started to happen around the time Apple released the iPhone 7 and iOS 10 (September 2016). That was also when we released the HA-2SE. Initially we thought it was an HA-2SE problem, but then we started to get reports from HA-2 customers whose unit had been working perfectly before the iOS 10 update. It sounds like a noise that you may hear from EMI/RFI issues, and there have been reports of the noise or audio dropout happening when the phone receives message notifications. However we tested for EMI and could not identify the problem. Now we are looking into USB signal integrity. Three clues point to this direction - 1) iOS software can change the USB signal via driver. 2) Longer lightning cables seem to work better than the short cable. 3) Only a small percentage of iPhone users are affected, so this varies from one iPhone to another.


 
  
 To be honest that doesn't sound right and they didn't even do the easy faraday test (anybody can do it - even at home - if they invest some time). Based on the quote they couldn't get it to disconnect (the "rebooting" issue). Notifications have nothing to do with it - at least mine never dropped out during that.
  
 I did several tests (like ~50) in a controlled environment - repeated many, many times. They should be able to do that also. I explained in great detail how to do it.
  
 I even did a test where the Oppo ran off a different source, but still stacked to the iPhone (and not connected to the phone). It made the gsm noise and "rebooted" after a minute - easy to replicate. So saying it's the USB cable/connection - sorry, I don't buy it, I really don't. 
 But I can understand it reboots - when the phone increases it's gain - it's like an EMP going off next to it and without proper shielding things will happen to electronics. 
  
 I've tested with 5S, 6, 6S and iPhone 7, so it's not like it varies from phone to phone. All did the same thing. But was easier to replicate with the 6 and upwards - probably due to the location of the antenna on the iPhone. And I did also try several cables (long, short / zeskit, oppo, apple, unbranded) - didn't make a difference for me during the "trials".
  
 Oppo are MORE than welcome to contact me if they need more information (but they haven't so far even though I contacted their support). However I cannot rerun the tests anymore as I sold the device(s) (again) as it was unusable as I now travel a lot (but they are welcome to send me a unit for testing - I'll buy and even recommend it if they fix it). 
  
 But anyways - no matter what the issue is - it's about Oppo's will and skill to fix it. And as I said before - I never had issues with the HA2 when I wasn't traveling a lot. If you live in the city and the cell coverage is great - then it's the perfect device.
  
 I won't spend more time on this thread unless somebody asks me to. I don't own it anymore, but just trying to help the people who spend a lot of money on the device and are facing the same problems - and get Oppo to take it seriously. A lot of people PM me about it still. And I do like the challenge of trying to replicate an issue and the technical/electrical side of it. 
  
 Just hoping they come up with a fix....


----------



## inertianinja

As I posed above, I got good results with tinfoil between the phone and the amp.
  
 I would be interested in opening up the amp to see if i could apply some tape to the inside to blog the interference.
  
 oddly enough if you search for that kind of tape, you get lots of sites about disaster prepping.
 I found a video of a guy on youtube who claimed he was a "targeted individual" where the government was using waves to control his mind.


----------



## ekrauss

The engineers have spoken. They get paid to troubleshoot equipment, have sophisticated tools at their disposal, and I trust their testing and judgment. That being said, you are free to disregard what they have said.

However, I wouldn't open up my HA-2 and void the warranty. Oppo has established that it is not caused by "interference" and I seriously doubt it's something aluminum foil can fix. Rather, it appears to be a USB driver issue introduced by iOS 10.

I haven't experienced the issue at all and I actually have three units stacked on top of each other (iPhone 6 Plus, HA-2 [non-SE version], and Basslet sender). So, I feel your pain even though aI am not experiencing it. Anyway, I'd wait for Oppo's fix. My guess is that it will come in the form of a firmware update. We'll see. At least your complaints/comments have not fallen on deaf ears--Oppo has been investigating the issue.


----------



## anticute

As @dennistdk said, I am also skeptical to this explanation. For me, it only ever happens when I travel (or otherwise have spotty cell phone reception), and a USB driver issue that only happens when travelling? And gets resolved by putting the phone in airplane mode? Doesn't sound right to me.
  
 Anyway, hopefully they will resolve it, but I'll believe it when I see it. So far, I'm not that impressed by the Oppo engineers' skills in making this device cell phone compatible.


----------



## halo9

I just wanted to report that I received the exact same response from Oppo as ekrauss did but on my reports to them. I received mine a few days later than they were published here, but got a response none the less about receiving the reports and looking into the issue. Having recreated the issue/s from dennistdk's experiences I have doubts as to the source of the issue, especially hearing he was able to recreate it without even having an iphone connected, just up against it. Kind of blows the whole iOS thing out of the water. For me though the longer cable definitely resulted in better performance in my limited testing. Still got the noise but no reboots. 
  
@dennistdk, just curious, you tested on multiple iphone models, were they all running iOS 10 or above or did some have older versions?
  
 With the older issues around the Ha-2SE dropping connection after pausing on IOS I have no doubts there are bugs in the implementation to sort out (Apples and Oppo's end) which I hope get sorted with a firmware fix soon as these affect me all the time. I am crossing my fingers the EMI issue can be sorted this way too, but am not getting my hopes up. Let's hope the Oppo engineers can work some magic.


----------



## dennistdk

halo9 said:


> @dennistdk, just curious, you tested on multiple iphone models, were they all running iOS 10 or above or did some have older versions?


 
  
 They were probably running iOS10, but not sure.


----------



## ekrauss

halo9 said:


> I just wanted to report that I received the exact same response from Oppo as ekrauss did but on my reports to them. I received mine a few days later than they were published here, but got a response none the less about receiving the reports and looking into the issue. Having recreated the issue/s from dennistdk's experiences I have doubts as to the source of the issue, especially hearing he was able to recreate it without even having an iphone connected, just up against it. Kind of blows the whole iOS thing out of the water. For me though the longer cable definitely resulted in better performance in my limited testing. Still got the noise but no reboots.
> 
> @dennistdk
> , just curious, you tested on multiple iphone models, were they all running iOS 10 or above or did some have older versions?
> ...




I told you guys that Oppo Customer Service was not ignoring you. Granted, I did not report the issues to Oppo Customer Service (I went just a TAD bit higher than that  ) but rest assured, this has and has had Oppo's attention. Again, it does not appear to be EMI/RFI related and instead looks to be an issue wherein iOS 10's USB driver does not like to play nice with the HA-2.


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> I told you guys that Oppo Customer Service was not ignoring you. Granted, I did not report the issues to Oppo Customer Service (I went just a TAD bit higher than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ..so what you're saying is that the way to get Oppo CS to take something seriously is to not go through Oppo CS at all? Interesting logic..


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> ..so what you're saying is that the way to get Oppo CS to take something seriously is to not go through Oppo CS at all? Interesting logic..




Oppo takes all of its Customer Support contacts seriously and listens to all of them. However, I didn't have the problem so I didn't go to Oppo Customer Support. When I saw that people in this thread had the problem, I asked them to write down exactly what they wanted to say to Oppo, and then I 1) posted it somewhere else that Oppo was guaranteed to see and 2) emailed it directly to a person at Oppo. Oppo then told me they had received reports of the problem since late 2016 and have been working on it.


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> Oppo takes all of its Customer Support contacts seriously and listens to all of them. However, I didn't have the problem so I didn't go to Oppo Customer Support. When I saw that people in this thread had the problem, I asked them to write down exactly what they wanted to say to Oppo, and then I 1) posted it somewhere else that Oppo was guaranteed to see and 2) emailed it directly to a person at Oppo. Oppo then told me they had received reports of the problem since late 2016 and have been working on it.


 
 Funny that. I wonder why they kept blaming our cables then. And why I, who _did _report the issue to CS, haven't gotten any updates on it. Or why their only mode of communication, AFAIK, to the people who have this problem is through some random person on a headphone forum. Or why I didn't at least get a simple "we know of the problem" when I reported it since, according to you, it was already a known problem when I did. Oh well.


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> Funny that. I wonder why they kept blaming our cables then. And why I, who _did_ report the issue to CS, haven't gotten any updates on it. Or why their only mode of communication, AFAIK, to the people who have this problem is through some random person on a headphone forum. Or why I didn't at least get a simple "we know of the problem" when I reported it since, according to you, it was already a known problem when I did. Oh well.




I believe that USB cables are part of the problem. Like I said before, I can't speak for Oppo and am not employed by them, although I have a little bit more access to them than the average head-fier does. I choose to help you guys out in any way I could, and I am not Oppo's "mode of communication" to you. In any event, I have always received outstanding customer service and support from them. Your experience seems to be an anomaly.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> Your experience seems to be an anomaly.


 
  
 I know you are trying to defend them for some reason, but I have had quite a few people (10+) contact me with the "reboot/disconnect" problem that also didn't receive any feedback from Oppo about the issue (I also never got anything back myself after filling out the support form).
  
 So the anomaly would be that they actually get back with a useful answer (but they still haven't as it's obviously not the cables or USB connection as it happens even when not connected to the phone and also using different cables when connected)  And Oppo is free to send me a test HA2-SE and I'll do the tests again if they want (and record it on video this time).


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> I believe that USB cables are part of the problem. Like I said before, I can't speak for Oppo and am not employed by them, although I have a little bit more access to them than the average head-fier does. I choose to help you guys out in any way I could, and I am not Oppo's "mode of communication" to you. In any event, I have always received outstanding customer service and support from them. Your experience seems to be an anomaly.


 
 Well, you can't deny that you _are_ the only channel they are communicating with us through. Choosing to communicating through you instead of communicating directly with the users having the problem is a bit of an odd choice, I admit, but if that's the way they want to play it, that's up to them.
  
 Also, apparently you know people at Oppo, so I'm thinking that your experience with Oppo CS isn't very representive.


----------



## ekrauss

You guys have your answer from Oppo. I don't think complaining further in this thread accomplishes anything productive. It's like complaining for complaining's sake. The best thing to do is sit tight for the fix.


----------



## mandrake50

ekrauss said:


> You guys have your answer from Oppo. I don't think complaining further in this thread accomplishes anything productive. It's like complaining for complaining's sake. The best thing to do is sit tight for the fix.


 

 I am not sure why people are complaining about someone trying to help them out.
 In any situation with email contacts there are  things that fall through the cracks. Someone answering has a bad day or is too busy to give a complete answer. Writing is not clear.. interpretation is not what was intended.
  
 Personally, having had Oppo gear for many years (back to the original "universal" disk players) I have never had anything but exemplary service from them... often going way beyond what I expected... and my expectations are high.
  
 I have the original Ha-2 and have seen interference problems when strapped to my phone. Not disconnect problems... so I separated the units . All is fine now, not optimal, but fine.
  
 Bottom line is, they are aware of the problem and are working on it. Apparently they feel it is something that is not due to their design.
 One of the reasons I have been so impressed with their support is that they have helped me sort through things that were not their fault...but fixed them anyway.
  
 Maybe we  should thank ekrauss... and be happy that they are trying to fix the issue... Or not.. and stay pissed about a perceived slight and kill the messenger that is trying to help.
  
 How productive is that???


----------



## jegnyc

I was going to say something similar.  I think over the years, I have had sent about 4 questions to Oppo Support.  The responses generally came within hours - never more than a day.  Perhaps that was because they were readily answerable.  Nevertheless, it does cause me to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bullishbear

I have antoher issue with the ha2-se, there is a garble when I pair the ha2-se with my samsung note3 and galaxy s7 (loud static noise that interfere the music). But its not happening when I pair the ha2se with pc and htc phones (m7 & m8) it works perfectly fine by using the same app (onkyo hf player and usb audio pro). When I paired the note 3 with ha2-se demo unit last week in PAF it works well no garble at all.

Appreciate if you could help me with this issue.


----------



## mandrake50

bullishbear said:


> I have antoher issue with the ha2-se, there is a garble when I pair the ha2-se with my samsung note3 and galaxy s7 (loud static noise that interfere the music). But its not happening when I pair the ha2se with pc and htc phones (m7 & m8) it works perfectly fine by using the same app (onkyo hf player and usb audio pro). When I paired the note 3 with ha2-se demo unit last week in PAF it works well no garble at all.
> 
> Appreciate if you could help me with this issue.


 

 Did you try turning the radios off on the Note 3 and S7 ?  Obviously not something that many want to do, but just for troubleshooting purposes it may give you some information about the problem.
  
 I had some radio interference using my S7. It is solved with a longer cable and separating the units... or turning on Airplane mode. Mine is the original HA 2.


----------



## Bullishbear

mandrake50 said:


> Did you try turning the radios off on the Note 3 and S7 ?  Obviously not something that many want to do, but just for troubleshooting purposes it may give you some information about the problem.
> 
> I had some radio interference using my S7. It is solved with a longer cable and separating the units... or turning on Airplane mode. Mine is the original HA 2.


 
 yes I already tried the airplane mode and turned my data off, the garble is still there. Can I use normal USB cable with OTG converter connected to ha2se?


----------



## beemerm635

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if people who have used one or both think the HA-2 is worth the extra spend over say an E17K??
I'd be using it mostly with an iPhone 6, and my laptop every now and then. Using it with VSD5S and Trinity Masters.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandrake50

mandrake50 said:


> bullishbear said:
> 
> 
> > I have antoher issue with the ha2-se, there is a garble when I pair the ha2-se with my samsung note3 and galaxy s7 (loud static noise that interfere the music). But its not happening when I pair the ha2se with pc and htc phones (m7 & m8) it works perfectly fine by using the same app (onkyo hf player and usb audio pro). When I paired the note 3 with ha2-se demo unit last week in PAF it works well no garble at all.
> ...


 

 Were you using the same player software and settings with the Note 3 and HA-2se that you demoed... as in the same as your setup which gives "garbled" sound??


----------



## anticute

beemerm635 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if people who have used one or both think the HA-2 is worth the extra spend over say an E17K??
> I'd be using it mostly with an iPhone 6, and my laptop every now and then. Using it with VSD5S and Trinity Masters.
> Thanks in advance.


 

 I'd say that if you have an iPhone - don't buy it. There are just too many problems, with no solution in sight. On your laptop it will, based on my experiences, work great, and it's a great unit. It just doesn't work well with iPhone at all.


----------



## nwavesailor

anticute said:


> I'd say that if you have an iPhone - don't buy it. There are just too many problems, with no solution in sight. On your laptop it will, based on my experiences, work great, and it's a great unit. It just doesn't work well with iPhone at all.


 

 I don't use my HA-2SE w/ an iPhone, but with the issues that are posted by folks that do, is this a problem with all iPhone users and The Oppo or is it hit or miss?
  
 Not trying to stir the pot, just curious as this seems to be what the majority of the HA2-SE posts are about lately.


----------



## anticute

nwavesailor said:


> I don't use my HA-2SE w/ an iPhone, but with the issues that are posted by folks that do, is this a problem with all iPhone users and The Oppo or is it hit or miss?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot, just curious as this seems to be what the majority of the HA2-SE posts are about lately.


 

 Hard to say. There are various users here who have the problem, and it seems to affect both SE and old version. According to this thread, it's supposed to be a driver issue (which I really don't believe, since it happens only in some instances, when the iPhone has bad coverage, and also, according to @dennistdk, it's replicable even when it's not using iPhone as source), and if it's really a driver issue, it should affect all units.
  
 Apparently, they've known about the problem for months, and apart from me believing they are barking up the wrong tree alltogether, noone has heard about there being a solution in sight, AFAIK.


----------



## erich6

nwavesailor said:


> I don't use my HA-2SE w/ an iPhone, but with the issues that are posted by folks that do, is this a problem with all iPhone users and The Oppo or is it hit or miss?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot, just curious as this seems to be what the majority of the HA2-SE posts are about lately.


 

 ​I use it with an iPhone 6s and haven't had this problem.  Then again, I don't use it when I drive.


----------



## anticute

erich6 said:


> ​I use it with an iPhone 6s and haven't had this problem.  Then again, I don't use it when I drive.


 

 Try, if you have the opportunity!


----------



## ReaperZzZ

Hey all, im using an HA-2 , and will be purchasing a phone with USB-C on it shortly, are there any current USB-C users who can advise the best cable solution ?
  
 I did a bit of hunting on ebay, and found the following .. This should be okay right?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63
  
  
 Currently I have a right angle cable, this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/7cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/291627246005?hash=item43e656a1b5:g:RdYAAOSw8-tWWrkn
  
 I saw someone earlier in the thread mention this
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Micro-USB-to-Type-c-Adapter-Converter-Male-to-Female-Cable-Fast-Data-SyncFor-Xiaomi-4c/32654709498.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FoamW9&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1490815821757&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=abdc2bbbc2b545cabc18a4081fe9f47b-1490815821757-05317-VnYZvQVf
  
  
 Alternatively, is there a better quality cable solution I could go with?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ryanjsoo

reaperzzz said:


> Hey all, im using an HA-2 , and will be purchasing a phone with USB-C on it shortly, are there any current USB-C users who can advise the best cable solution ?
> 
> I did a bit of hunting on ebay, and found the following .. This should be okay right?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63
> ...


 
  
 I've been using that usb-c to micro-b cable with my HTC 10 and HA-2, it works perfectly and I've experienced no issues. It's digital anyway so no cable will give you any kind of quality loss.


----------



## DrunkSaru

reaperzzz said:


> Hey all, im using an HA-2 , and will be purchasing a phone with USB-C on it shortly, are there any current USB-C users who can advise the best cable solution ?
> 
> 
> Alternatively, is there a better quality cable solution I could go with?
> ...


 
 Nexus 5X with HA-2 for over a year now. As long as it supports OTG, cable or adapter, all should be well. Like yourself, I was curious but instead of asking people on the forum, I just bought like 10 different kinds of cables to test myself and all have worked the same. My main concern was not about the quality of the cable in terms of sound (since it's all digital, usually won't make a difference) but rather quality of build (cable wire). I needed something that bends easily and designed to bend without breaking as easily. All the short cables really didn't work out for me at the end so I went with a longer 6 inch - 8 inch cable. But that was for my specific setup. But yeah, cable doesn't matter (at least for me) as long as it supports OTG. 
  
 Now with my N5X, when connecting, my phone ends up charging the HA2 and there is no way around it. Tested with my friend's 6P with same results. I see alot of others with the same phone saying the same thing. I think it was the Nougat update that gave the phone the ability to charge other devices and that screwed me and many others over. Haven't found a solution yet. It seems whenever you connect an OTG cable, regardless of if the other end is connected to something, the phone starts to try to give power to the potential other device. So if your new phone does do this, make sure to keep an extra battery to recharge your phone. My N5X dies after about 5 hours of constant listening. 
  
 I think when testing with the Pixel, I didn't have this issue but I don't remember if it was an OTG cable or not. I basically gave up and now carry around an extra battery with me at all times.


----------



## jegnyc

Just rode the New York City subways with my iPhone 6s (iOS 10.2) and Oppo HA-2. They were connected by a generic 4" cable and were flat side by side in my pocket. I listened to iTunes without any interference that I could detect.

Since the beginning of the year, NYC subway stations have had WiFi and cell service, but on several instance when I checked I was down to 1 bar.


----------



## ReaperZzZ

ryanjsoo said:


> I've been using that usb-c to micro-b cable with my HTC 10 and HA-2, it works perfectly and I've experienced no issues. It's digital anyway so no cable will give you any kind of quality loss.


 
 Perfect, thanks! I should have mentioned in terms of quality I was referring to build quality rather than audio, oops 
  


drunksaru said:


> Now with my N5X, when connecting, my phone ends up charging the HA2 and there is no way around it. Tested with my friend's 6P with same results. I see alot of others with the same phone saying the same thing.


 
  Ouch! That would drive me NUTS. I'm looking at buy the new Samsung S8+ in a months time .. if I have this kind of issue I'll have to re-evaluate some things .. I don't really want to have to carry a portable charging brick with me everywhere


----------



## adeeb

Thise of you having problems with iPhone & HA-SE2, please reply indicating the following combination that you used when experiencing the problems:

- iPhone model
- iOS version
- which music player app you used (iTunes, HF Player, Spotify, Tidal, etc)
- whether audio files were standard or hi-res
- whether files were locally stored on the iPhone or streamed
- were you in motion/commuting/traveling
- did you have airplane mode enabled
- were you using the standard angled short cable
- which country/city are you in (might impact GSM/CDMA band)

it might help us all if someone creates a google sheet with all these fields and shares it here so that we can all fill in our individual combos and experiences. then we can share that with OPPO and hopefully expedite diagnosis and resolution.


----------



## anticute

adeeb said:


> Thise of you having problems with iPhone & HA-SE2, please reply indicating the following combination that you used when experiencing the problems:
> 
> - iPhone model
> - iOS version
> ...


 
 iPhone 6, iOS 10.x, Spotify high qual (mainly, also streamed some radio etc), whenever I am travelling through low coverage areas or when I move to places in my home where the coverage is spotty, tried four cables.
  
 Available frequencies are GSM 900 and 1800, UMTS 900 and 2100 and LTE B3, B7 and B20.
  
 FWIW, Oppo already has this info from me, don't know how much information they got from the other users who reported the same issue to them.


----------



## jegnyc

adeeb said:


> Thise of you having problems with iPhone & HA-SE2, please reply indicating the following combination that you used when experiencing the problems:
> 
> - iPhone model
> - iOS version
> ...


 
 As per my post, I didn't have the problem, but here are my answers as a control.
  
 iPhone 6s
 iOS 10.2
 iTunes
 256 kbps
 Local
 Commuting on NYC subway (and walking several blocks)
 Airplane mode not enabled
 Using generic 4" cable (bought at the local drugstore).  I will say the cable I used is considerably thicker and stiffer than the one that comes with the Oppo.
 NYC (AT&T service)


----------



## athani

Would the HA2 be a good choice to power the Audeze LCD 3f off of my iPhone 6s?


----------



## anticute

athani said:


> Would the HA2 be a good choice to power the Audeze LCD 3f off of my iPhone 6s?


 

 I don't know how they match with the LCD 3, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're planning on using it with iPhone. If/when Oppo manages to sort out all the issues with iPhone it's another story, but until then I would stay clear and look at other options.


----------



## grimlock525

Hello, this is my first time posting on Head-Fi.  This post is lengthy, so if you want to just see some gadget porn scroll to the link at the end (I understand).
  
 I consider myself to be a casual audiophile.  Over the last 7 years I have taken public transit (train & light rail) to and from work, at least 3 hours round trip each day (this will be relevant later).  I played classical piano for around 10 years during my childhood, so I've always had an interest in all genres of music.  Given the amount of music that I consume during my time on trains, I've naturally sought better and better portable listening experiences.
  
 After reading through a slew of reviews both here as well as other online audio sites, I decided to pick up the HA-2SE.  I was aware of the intermittent stop/start issues people were having, but the positive aspects seemed to be worth the risk.  I had switched back to an iPhone in January after being in the Android/Google ecosystem for the last few years, which also made the HA-2SE attractive.  I live in the Bay and Oppo happens to have an office here.  I called them up and imagine my surprise when they told me that not only could I purchase one directly from them, but that they had a demo area where I could try it out first.
  
 I set aside some time to go and visit them a few days later.  The Oppo office was kind of interesting.  They had some nice demo areas set up for their AV products, but then they also just had some random cubicles set up throughout the floor.  I walked in and told the guy at the front I was interested in the HA-2SE, and he took me back to a random cubicle where they had a demo unit set up, alongside an HA-1, and a set of PM-1 headphones.  Needless to say, I definitely "took my time" trying out all the nice goodies they had set up in there.  I ended walking out with not only the HA-2SE, but a set of their PM-3s as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 So I get back home and of course rush to hook up the HA-2SE.  My primary audio source is Tidal's "HiFi" quality streaming, which is CD-Quality.  Honestly, I do not possess hearing gifted enough to discern any quality difference from sources that have a higher resolution than CD.  That is not to say it doesn't exist, I just don't believe my hearing is sensitive enough to detect it.  Anyways, I worked my way through a diverse number of tracks on Tidal over the next couple of hours, and was at that point very happy with my purchase decision.
  
 Over the next few days, I used the HA-2SE during my train commute and I began to experience the random dropouts that others have mentioned.  The symptoms sound identical.  Tidal will pause and then the charge indicator on my iPhone will toggle, which would seem to indicate that the HA-2SE disconnected and re-connected.  I also find a correlation between the frequency of these dropouts and areas along my commute with poor or spotty cell reception.  In fact, it is consistent enough that now I can generally predict where it is likely to occur.  I have never had this issue occur in Airplane Mode, or when I was on WiFi with cellular data disabled, which is also consistent with the theory that this could somehow be related to the cellular radio from the iPhone.  I am hopeful that Oppo's engineers will be able to root cause the issue.  I would be interested to see if this is some general design flaw which affects all units, or whether some units are simply defective and are more susceptible to this.
  
 I became a bit conflicted about what to do.  On the one hand, when the HA-2SE was working without issues, it was such an enjoyable experience.  On the other hand, when the random disconnects/resets would happen, they were very disruptive.  In the end, I decided that the combination of the sound quality and aesthetic appeal of the HA-2SE was too difficult to give up.  However, I can be an impatient person, and so rather than wait for Oppo to address the issue, I decided that I would try and come up my own solution.
  
 I started exploring the idea of getting a dedicated DAP to use with the HA-2SE, since using it with my iPhone was no longer viable.  However, another problem existed which was that since most of my listening was done via Tidal, I would need a DAP with either an Android or iOS interface, which further limited my choices.  After jumping through quite a number of candidates, I had it basically narrowed down to either an iPod Touch 128GB or a refurbished Sony Xperia X5 Compact.  And then, a dark horse emerged.  Last week Apple quietly updated the max storage on the iPhone SE to 128GB.  I did some research on the phone and the more I looked the more I realized that this thing could actually be even better suited for the HA-2SE than the iPhone 6/6s & 7.
  
 Form-factor wise I really like that the SE is shorter, and you can stack it with the bands without having to wrap around the volume knob, an annoying problem I had with the 6s.  In fact, you can stack the two with no obstruction of the screen on the SE, giving you full access.  The height of the SE is basically identical to the height of the leather.  All of your other buttons and toggles are uncovered and easily accessible as well.  Sure you give up a bit of screen real estate, but since the SE is pretty much a glorified Tidal player, I won't generally be checking email or surfing the web on the device.
  
 Secondly, the design aesthetic of the two complement each other very well.  The iPhone 6 & 7 have rounded edges, whereas the sharp chamfered edges of the SE match the HA-2SE almost perfectly.  Additionally, even the buttons and switches are clearly of the same design language.  Once you see them side by side below it's uncanny how similar they are.  (The question is, who copied who?)
  
 Now, one downside of the SE is that it has non-expandable storage, but with the introduction of the 128GB model I felt this would be sufficient for building a reasonable offline library of CD-quality files.  Also consider this is 128GB of fast NAND, compared to slower microSD storage.  As a bonus, the back of the SE is completely flat, so it lies flush against the HA-2SE.  On my 6s and the iPod touch, the camera sticks out so the backs of the devices are not fully flush.
  
 Now, before I continue, let me acknowledge that I am not in any way trying to say that this is a solution that everyone should be seriously looking to adopt.  It just happened to be a solution that addressed or mitigated the greatest issues I've had with the device.  In fact, I know that I probably could've gotten a higher quality portable all-in-on DAP for the total cost of this setup, but in the end I am very pleased with the end result and I look forward to enjoying it on my commute for years to come.
  
 The only thing left now is to test it on my commute to see how things go.  I plan on either just playing downloaded Tidal tracks, or WiFi tethered to my iPhone 6s.  If I don't experience disconnects, then in my opinion it strengthens the argument that this is related to the existence of a cellular signal.  If it still somehow experience disconnects, then I may have to again reconsider whether to keep the HA-2SE.  I'm really hoping this doesn't happen, because I am looking forward to using this setup.
  
 Ok, if you read all that and you're still with me, then bravo you are a patient person!  As a reward, I've taken a few pictures of my setup that I hope people will appreciate.  Apparently Head-Fi will not let me post pictures until after 10 posts, so I created an album in Google Photos and have shared the link below.  I do not claim to have any sort of knowledge or expertise in photography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
*PLEASE ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!*
  
https://goo.gl/photos/iA6oUhfnsGwAXBeR9


----------



## anticute

grimlock525 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wait, you bought a second iPhone, which will be connected to your first iPhone, mainly to avoid the dropouts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I mean, it looks neat and all, but still..


----------



## frustin

updated my iphone to 10.3 this weekend. i've had SOOO many drop outs today. the music is still playing, but there's no sound coming out of the headphones. if i unplug the usb or turn off and on the Oppo (and press play again), it works.
  
 it wasnt doing this last week.


----------



## anticute

Haven't used my Oppo with my iPhone for a while, got too annoyed with the dropouts. However, I tried just now, but before trying it long enough to be able to determine if there are more drops in 10.3 (drops, yes, but there were drops before as well), I noticed that the music sounded much worse than I remember it. First I thought I had blown my headphones, that's the way the bass sounded, rattles and buzzes when it hits deeper notes on higher volume. Then I tried the same music with headphones straight out of the jack, and the rattle disappeared. And if I run the HA2 from my computer it sounds fine as well with the same music.. 

 I really can't remember this happening before.. Could someone try and see if it's the same for them? Is the HA2 becoming even less iPhone compatible?


----------



## ekrauss

Is this in any way related to the "gurgling" phenomenon experienced by some other posters?

The fact this started happening after you upgraded to iOS 10.3 is telling. Seems that in the iOS update, Apple did something to break compatibility. If this is a widespread problem that renders many people's devices unlistenable, you can bet Apple (and Oppo) will be on it.


----------



## grimlock525

> Wait, you bought a second iPhone, which will be connected to your first iPhone, mainly to avoid the dropouts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know, it's pretty drastic, but I'm willing to do it because this is the best combination of sound quality and portability for my needs.  I was interested in the Chord Mojo as an alternative, but the bulkiness of the form factor ended up steering me towards the HA-2SE
  
 I'm happy to report that there were no dropouts during my ride to work this morning.  I was using the SE tethered to my iPhone via WiFi, streaming Tidal HiFi.  There was one instance where the app paused in order to buffer (due to poor cell signal), but it started playing again automatically after it buffered.
  


> I really can't remember this happening before.. Could someone try and see if it's the same for them? Is the HA2 becoming even less iPhone compatible?


 
  
 I updated to iOS 10.3 last week as soon as it was available on my 6S.  I was actually hoping that it would fix the dropout issue if it was indeed due to some sort of lower-level USB driver behavior as Oppo has claimed.  It did not fix the dropouts, but the sound quality and general performance seemed identical as the previous iOS version, so I have not experienced any degradation in quality.


----------



## anticute

Quote:


grimlock525 said:


> I know, it's pretty drastic, but I'm willing to do it because this is the best combination of sound quality and portability for my needs.  I was interested in the Chord Mojo as an alternative, but the bulkiness of the form factor ended up steering me towards the HA-2SE
> 
> I'm happy to report that there were no dropouts during my ride to work this morning.  I was using the SE tethered to my iPhone via WiFi, streaming Tidal HiFi.  There was one instance where the app paused in order to buffer (due to poor cell signal), but it started playing again automatically after it buffered.
> 
> ...


 
  
 While to me, it seems like a bit of a hassle, I admire your tenacity! 
  
 The sound quality issue - weird. I tried my Zuperdac, which didn't have the same problem, and when I reconnected the HA2 it was gone. Thank god.


----------



## dennistdk

grimlock525 said:


> I know, it's pretty drastic, but I'm willing to do it because this is the best combination of sound quality and portability for my needs.  I was interested in the Chord Mojo as an alternative, but the bulkiness of the form factor ended up steering me towards the HA-2SE


 
  
 The Mojo is actually not that bad in regards to form factor. Don't know if you tried it, but it's really small - surprised me when I got it... 
 The sound quality is on another level if you have good headphones (on my HD800 and HD650 it made a crazy difference in clarity and sound stage) - not that the HA-2SE is bad in anyway compared to "normal DAC's" - it had much the same "quality" as my O2+ODAC actually (although with less power, but enough for 300ohm headphones).


----------



## ReaperZzZ

Wow all these posts make me a happy little person sitting in Android world! 

@grimlock, welcome to the club!


----------



## frustin

"gurgling" phenomenon
  
 If that's in the form of a distortion that makes the music sound like it's slowing down but underwater. I get that occasionally.  Is that only iPhone users?  I have to unplug and plug back in the cable and then press play again on my iphone to remedy that.
  
 1/2hour in today and my oppo just cut out again.  I emailed Oppo yesterday:
  


> *From:* Adam - OPPO UK Warehouse / I.T Manager [mailto:warehouse@oppodigital.co.uk]
> *Sent:* 03 April 2017 16:27
> *To:*
> *Subject:* Re: Support Form
> ...


----------



## anticute

frustin said:


> "gurgling" phenomenon
> 
> If that's in the form of a distortion that makes the music sound like it's slowing down but underwater. I get that occasionally.  Is that only iPhone users?  I have to unplug and plug back in the cable and then press play again on my iphone to remedy that.
> 
> 1/2hour in today and my oppo just cut out again.  I emailed Oppo yesterday:


 

 Oh, that. I had forgotten about that issue, since I haven't used it in a long time. It used to happen every once in a while..


----------



## frustin

Sent Oppo another email saying that even after factory reset, drop outs still occur.
  
 Ill wait for their stock cable to turn up and try that, but i have my doubts.
  
 Quote:


> Hi Justin
> The HA-2SE is designed to work with the OPPO cables supplied, so I'm not entirely sure the compatibility of third party cables. However as you mention the cable you got with the HA-2SE was loose, I can send you a replacement lightning cable in the post.
> Please could you email back with your full postal address.
> 
> ...


----------



## anticute

A lot of us has tried a lot of cables, Oppo original included, and AFAIK, using the original cable doesn't resolve the problem at all.
  
 They are still blaming the cable, then? Not a good sign...


----------



## frustin

that's ok, because i'll try their new cable and when that doesnt work i'll write to them again.


----------



## jegnyc

frustin said:


> that's ok, because i'll try their new cable and when that doesnt work i'll write to them again.


 
 Did you mention to Oppo that you had moved to iOS 10.3.
  
 There's another thread where two people started to have problems after they updated.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/843029/oppo-ha-2-dropouts-on-ios10-3


----------



## anticute

jegnyc said:


> Did you mention to Oppo that you had moved to iOS 10.3.
> 
> There's another thread where two people started to have problems after they updated.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/843029/oppo-ha-2-dropouts-on-ios10-3


 

 This is not going in the right direction 
  
 Sent Oppo another email earlier today. It's been two months without an update, let's see what they say this time.


----------



## anticute

So I did get an update from Oppo, two months later and having had to ask for it. Here you go. It's not good news. 
  


> Unfortunately this is not something that we will likely be able to resolve through a firmware of the HA-2 or the HA-2SE. This kind of interference is going to be hardware related, so you would need to use a longer Lightning cable so the HA-2SE is further aware from the iOS device, or we would need to redesign the HA-2SE to compensate for the increased signal noise of iOS 10. Unfortunately there are no plans on refreshing the HA-2 again as the SE was released only a couple of months ago.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


 
  
 So there we are. [many many expletives here, use your imagination]


----------



## inertianinja

anticute said:


> So I did get an update from Oppo, two months later and having had to ask for it. Here you go. It's not good news.
> 
> 
> So there we are. [many many expletives here, use your imagination]


 
  
 Well there goes that.
  
 I wonder if additional shielding could be added to the inside of the housing?


----------



## anticute

> Apple changed how much amplification power the iDevice can use in order to retain a solid signal for data, which predates our certification and testing of the HA-2 and HA-2SE.  Because of these changes being mechanical in nature to the input interface of the HA-2 and HA-2SE, it is not likely that we can have our firmware upgraded to fix the issue and is not likely that Apple will return their iDevices to previous specifications to make it compatible with the HA-2 and HA-2SE.
> 
> So if you find that a longer Lightning cable is still resulting in the disconnects, there is nothing that we can do at this time to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## dennistdk

Thanks for posting the follow up. It basically confirms exactly what the tests shown (and that it was not the cable or iOS usb driver fault that some kept insisting). It's a shame because the HA-2(SE) is a great product with a great form factor and features. I guess somebody will come up with a shielding mod at some point in time that will make it work again if Oppo won't recall them for a fix.


----------



## anticute

> Thanks for posting the follow up. It basically confirms exactly what the tests shown (and that it was not the cable or iOS usb driver fault that some kept insisting). It's a shame because the HA-2(SE) is a great product with a great form factor and features. I guess somebody will come up with a shielding mod at some point in time that will make it work again if Oppo won't recall them for a fix.


 
 Yeah, it's great apart from all these issues. I bought mine to have a DAC/amp that would be future proof, even with the newer generations of iPhones without headphone jack. Seems like that didn't work out, I feel pretty cheated. 
  
 It's going to be interesting to see how Oppo treats the people with these issues now. Still waiting to see that awesome CS that's been mentioned by some people. IMO it's in situations like these that you'll really find out how much a company cares about their customers.
  
 Anyway, I asked them about that, also asked about the 10.3 issue that people have been reporting in the other thread. Latest reply was:
  


> This is something that we are investigating as we have received more reports in the past week since the 10.3 release was made available, but if the issue is with the iOS version, we do not know how likely it is that we will be able to make a firmware that can somehow fix this issue. It is more likely that we will need to convince Apple to roll back or at least adjust something in their operating system to resolve the issue.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


 
  
 They write that it is more likely that they will need to convince Apple, and in the previous reply they wrote that it's not likely that Apple will do a rollback.


----------



## grimlock525

anticute said:


>


 






 Looks like the worst case scenario has come true.  I hope Oppo is able to take this finding into account for future iterations of the HA-2, although if Apple did indeed change some low-level iOS driver behavior as they claim, it is not entirely Oppo's fault.  It's just unfortunate for consumers since the HA-2 is supposed to be one of the few portable DACs with official MFi certification, eliminating the need for the CCK.  On a more positive note, I'm happy to report that my setup is working well, with no more dropouts.  If pairing with a dedicated DAP or Android phone is a possibility, then HA-2 is still a compelling product.


----------



## anticute

grimlock525 said:


> Looks like the worst case scenario has come true.  I hope Oppo is able to take this finding into account for future iterations of the HA-2, although if Apple did indeed change some low-level iOS driver behavior as they claim, it is not entirely Oppo's fault.  It's just unfortunate for consumers since the HA-2 is supposed to be one of the few portable DACs with official MFi certification, eliminating the need for the CCK.  On a more positive note, I'm happy to report that my setup is working well, with no more dropouts.  If pairing with a dedicated DAP or Android phone is a possibility, then HA-2 is still a compelling product.


 
 Something like that. One of the main selling points for me was the MFI certification, it made me feel more secure in knowing that this would be a unit that I would be able to use for a long time to come. Silly me, I guess..


----------



## ekrauss

As you can see, the issue is related to Apple's change in their USB driver in iOS 10, as Oppo has indicated.


----------



## ekrauss

dennistdk said:


> Thanks for posting the follow up. It basically confirms exactly what the tests shown (and that it was not the cable or iOS usb driver fault that some kept insisting). It's a shame because the HA-2(SE) is a great product with a great form factor and features. I guess somebody will come up with a shielding mod at some point in time that will make it work again if Oppo won't recall them for a fix.




It confirms that the fault is in Apple's USB driver introduced in iOS 10. Shielding is not the issue. Your analysis did not turn out to be correct. That's OK--I'm not pointing fingers at you and I know you attempted to isolate the issue, although in the end, the professional engineers at Oppo figured it out. Too bad Apple broke compatibility. Thankfully, the issue affects a minority of all users of iOS 10 and the HA-2. I have not experienced any problems, for example. However, I know that is not comforting to those users who have.


----------



## grimlock525

anticute said:


> Something like that. One of the main selling points for me was the MFI certification, it made me feel more secure in knowing that this would be a unit that I would be able to use for a long time to come. Silly me, I guess..


 
  
 Yeah, normally this would be a deal breaker for me and I would've already returned my unit, but in this case when things are working as they should it's a really good experience.


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> It confirms that the fault is in Apple's USB driver introduced in iOS 10.


 
 No it does not. Did you actually read the reply? They say it's fixed by using a longer cable (to move the units apart) and it's mechanical in nature. Not a USB driver issue (the 10.3 thing is a different issue - it among other things break non-apple approved cck connections that some mojo owners with unoriginal cables are now dealing with).


----------



## ekrauss

Reread it. You are wrong. It has nothing to do with "shielding" and has to do with power handling by Apple's new iOS 10 USB driver.


----------



## dennistdk

To be honest I'm not really sure if it's because you don't understand the issue or the physics behind it -  or you are just trolling... they clearly say "This kind of interference is going to be hardware related, so you would need to use a longer Lightning cable so the HA-2SE is further aware from the iOS device, or we would need to redesign the HA-2SE to compensate for the increased signal noise of iOS 10." That is SHIELDING. And also they mention the amplification power (to the antenna) and that it is "mechanical in nature" (meaning not software / usb driver). And this is exactly what the empirical test data showed - and confirmed it worked when the items where no longer stacked (and even that the problem was there when stacked, but NOT connected by USB).
  
 Not once does it say USB-driver in the official reply from Oppo. And a USB-driver doesn't change because you use a longer cable or move the items apart (unless you mean something else by that term). I agree it's likely (very probable) because of a change in iOS10 increasing antenna gain/power.
 But feel free to document your claim and back it up with some actual data/documentation or empirical evidence.


----------



## jegnyc

Anticute has posted three responses from Oppo (posts 4288, 4290 and 4292).  The first appears to refer to interference, the second and third to other issues.  Can Anticute did post the specific questions to which Oppo was responding in each case?


----------



## anticute

jegnyc said:


> Anticute has posted three responses from Oppo (posts 4288, 4290 and 4292).  The first appears to refer to interference, the second and third to other issues.  Can Anticute did post the specific questions to which Oppo was responding in each case?


 
   
 The last reply from Oppo was a reply to a question from me about whether or not the issues with the amp had gotten worse in 10.3, not about the reboot issue specifically.
  
 I don't know where ekrauss got his info from, but apparently it wasn't accurate. 
  
 That is if he actually has contacts at Oppo at all and isn't just trolling, the latter starting to seem more and more likely with every reply he makes in this thread. Then again, he kept claiming that it was a driver issue, that magically would occur only in low signal areas and that could be resolved by putting the phone in airplane mode, which is pretty silly, so I didn't take his earlier claims too seriously either..


----------



## grimlock525

I too was a bit confused by the multiple responses from Oppo.  I do agree that their reference to "interference" does imply it is somehow related to a possible change in cellular signal strength as a result of iOS 10.  Furthermore, I don't believe their suggestion to get a longer cable is meant to have any impact on the USB data integrity between the iPhone and HA2.  A 2" vs a 6" USB cable is going to basically offer identical electrical characteristics; the difference in length is negligible in the context of electrical signals.
  
 I think the only relevance of a longer USB cable is that it allows you to place the two devices further apart (something one of the Oppo responses also mention), which would certainly reduce the strength of any cellular radio interference affecting the HA-2.  Of course, this suggestion doesn't really help people who need to stack for a portable setup.


----------



## anticute

grimlock525 said:


> I too was a bit confused by the multiple responses from Oppo.  I do agree that their reference to "interference" does imply it is somehow related to a possible change in cellular signal strength as a result of iOS 10.  Furthermore, I don't believe their suggestion to get a longer cable is meant to have any impact on the USB data integrity between the iPhone and HA2.  A 2" vs a 6" USB cable is going to basically offer identical electrical characteristics; the difference in length is negligible in the context of electrical signals.
> 
> I think the only relevance of a longer USB cable is that it allows you to place the two devices further apart (something one of the Oppo responses also mention), which would certainly reduce the strength of any cellular radio interference affecting the HA-2.  Of course, this suggestion doesn't really help people who need to stack for a portable setup.


 
 Yeah, and they also talk about it being a problem caused by increased signal noise, and that it's hardware related. 
  
 As you mention, the difference between a 2" and a 6" cable is more or less zero, and if the issue was related to this, they wouldn't recommend a _longer_ cable


----------



## grimlock525

I wouldn't hold my breath, but there could be a slim chance that Apple might fix this.  If it turns out that amplification of the cellular radio might also affect other devices that were certified prior to the update, Apple might get enough pushback from other MFi-certified accessory makers to do something about this.  I can't speak for Oppo, but I know that if I was paying licensing/royalty fees to Apple in order to gain MFi certification, I would not be happy that they made an OS change which essentially rendered my product unusable for a large number of my customers.  Someone else already mentioned that some people are seeing issues with iOS10 devices connected via CCK, so this could be more widespread than just the HA-2.


----------



## anticute

grimlock525 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath, but there could be a slim chance that Apple might fix this.  If it turns out that amplification of the cellular radio might also affect other devices that were certified prior to the update, Apple might get enough pushback from other MFi-certified accessory makers to do something about this.  I can't speak for Oppo, but I know that if I was paying licensing/royalty fees to Apple in order to gain MFi certification, I would not be happy that they made an OS change which essentially rendered my product unusable for a large number of my customers.  Someone else already mentioned that some people are seeing issues with iOS10 devices connected via CCK, so this could be more widespread than just the HA-2.


 
 Yeah, but I think the issues that have occured lately are because of 10.3, and my guess is that Apple might actually fix that since it's both a recent update and seems to affect many devices. AFAIK, no other devices had issues before 10.3, and if I've understood the other thread correctly, the symptoms are different. That one might actually be a driver issue.
  
 This would mean that Apple would have to roll back the way the phone signals to pre iOS 10 (or equivalent) to fix more or less just the HA-2(SE), which is probably _very _unlikely.


----------



## ekrauss

The information I posted before is very accurate. As far as "trolling," I am not sure what you mean as I have been trying to help you guys out with your problem.

I need to remind you all that I do not speak for Oppo and am not employed by them, and am not acting as an agent for them.

I can tell you that Oppo has told me the issue appears to be related to iOS 10 and its USB driver. You can choose to disbelieve this if you'd like and instead believe it is based on EMI/RFI, which Oppo has eliminated as a source of the problem.

I am awaiting word back from Oppo and will post what they say here.

Thanks, and keep in mind I am trying to help you. Frankly, it doesn't make any sense to argue with me. I don't suffer from any of these problems with my HA-2. I wish you didn't either. Instead of relying on your "testing," just keep an open mind until I post back what I hear. Thanks.


----------



## inertianinja

Well, i tried something a little nuts.
  
 I had posted before that I got the reboots to stop by putting a piece of aluminum foil between the phone and the HA2.
  
 So now, I took the leather off, and opened up the case.
  
 On the side that's facing the phone, I cut a piece of aluminum foil to shape, covered it in electrical tape on the side that would be touching the electronics, and closed the case back up. Hopefully this acts as some internal shielding. 
 The thing still works. Tomorrow I will try it on the subway and see if the dropouts continue.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

I updated to 10.3.1 and experienced frequent drops using both the Oppo lightning USB and a Cinnamon cords. 

Because I have an iPhone SE, I have a headphone jack. With the phone connected to Oppo using the 3.5 cord there have been no drops. 

Question: is there a reason to use the USB instead of the 3.5? Is the sound quality better? Different?


----------



## frustin

jazzwants2bfree said:


> Question: is there a reason to use the USB instead of the 3.5? Is the sound quality better? Different?


 
  
 yes it is better, because the signal coming from the 3.5inch has already been converted to an analogue signal.  
  
 The idea of using the oppo is to have a straight through digital signal (of the music) and have the oppo convert to analogue using it's high quality electronic components (rather than the iphone's).


----------



## thrand1

It is a little discouraging to read more user reports about interference/dropped signal. I am strongly considering the HA2-SE for use with my Shure SE425s plus iOS device, but this recent development has made me reluctant. I was weighing the HA2 versus an iFi Nano LE...the added benefits of the HA2 over the iFi were no need for CCK, bass boost option, powerbank capability, and seems matched for IEMs (may have to spend additional money for iEMatch if Nano LE volume control is too imbalanced)...but if Oppo seems to think there is not an avenue (at this point) to resolve any issues, I wonder if my money is better targeted for the Nano LE? Anyone who has compared the HA2 to any of the iFi products?


----------



## jegnyc

thrand1 said:


> It is a little discouraging to read more user reports about interference/dropped signal. I am strongly considering the HA2-SE for use with my Shure SE425s plus iOS device, but this recent development has made me reluctant. I was weighing the HA2 versus an iFi Nano LE...the added benefits of the HA2 over the iFi were no need for CCK, bass boost option, powerbank capability, and seems matched for IEMs (may have to spend additional money for iEMatch if Nano LE volume control is too imbalanced)...but if Oppo seems to think there is not an avenue (at this point) to resolve any issues, I wonder if my money is better targeted for the Nano LE? Anyone who has compared the HA2 to any of the iFi products?


 
 Be aware that at least one person has reported problems with an iFi DAC (different model though) when using iOS10.3.  The problems with 10.3 seem pretty widespread.
  
 And yes, I know some people have reported issues with the Oppo apparently unrelated to iOS 10.3.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Did a hard reboot of phone with Oppo powered on and USB cable in both. 

So far I've listened to an entire album with no drops. Same was dropping regularly before. 

Best trick; old trick?


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Also, since we're all hoping for magic to resolve this glitch, I have flipped the phone from my usual setup. 

With iPhone and Oppo strapped together with the bands, the Cinnamon cord runs between them so that the USB into the Oppo now is at the top of the phone, the lightning at the bottom, of course. 

If the problem has also something to do with distance, this solution is working perfectly so far--two albums, no drops.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Taking a picture did cause a drop, though.


----------



## ekrauss

inertianinja said:


> Well, i tried something a little nuts.
> 
> I had posted before that I got the reboots to stop by putting a piece of aluminum foil between the phone and the HA2.
> 
> ...


 

 I know you prefaced this by acknowledging that what you tried is "a little nuts," but it doesn't sound like a good idea.  Even if these problems are caused by some kind of interference--which Oppo has ruled out--aluminum foil is not a good EMI/RFI shield.  It's garbage.  In fact, it could act as an antenna.  Instead, you'd need nickel, copper, or silver mesh.  Also, opening up your device and putting stuff in it will void your warranty.  If there is a fix that involves sending your unit back to Oppo, you may be out of luck.  Then again, Oppo is so good to its customers that maybe they would accept it back for repair.  Not sure, though--putting stuff inside falls into the "you should know better" realm!


----------



## ekrauss

jazzwants2bfree said:


> I updated to 10.3.1 and experienced frequent drops using both the Oppo lightning USB and a Cinnamon cords.
> 
> Because I have an iPhone SE, I have a headphone jack. With the phone connected to Oppo using the 3.5 cord there have been no drops.
> 
> Question: is there a reason to use the USB instead of the 3.5? Is the sound quality better? Different?


 

 I have heard from some audio people that the iPhone SE might be the best iPhone in terms of audio quality.  I know that most iPhone models have very good technical digital audio specs (low THD, IMD, and jitter) if you are into that kind of thing, and have employed minimum phase "anodizing"-type filters for years.  However, if you play back hi-res audio, it will be downsampled to iOS' maximum hardware rate of 24/48.  To play higher-res material, you have to use a third party music player (like Onkyo HF Player) and a USB output to a USB DAC.
  
 So, you could use the TRS jack along with the HA-2 analog input and get pretty good sound.  However, you will be limited to playback of 24/48 (although there is a lot of great sounding material available at that resolution and even much lower--I have a great sounding CD that was mastered off a 13-bit/32kHz source from 1970, the first commercially released LP made from a digital master) and you audio signal will go through two stages of amplification, the iPhone onboard analog amp chip (not so good) and then the HA-2's analog circuitry (pretty fantastic).
  
 If you use the USB output (which you have done), you can play audio files up to the resolution limit of the HA-2's ESS DAC, which is a bit nicer than the iPhones onboard hardware, to boot.  
  
 I think you made the right call.


----------



## frevo

Hi there,

I'm also considering an HA-2(SE) as an amp for my iPhone, however those reports of lost connections and pops are worrisome. Does anyone know whether all devices are affected? In other words, are there any users who do *not* have any trouble with the Oppo(s)? I'd really appreciate your feedback!

Thanks!


----------



## nwavesailor

I have had 0 problems using the HA2-SE w/ an iPod and love the combo. I do not use an iPhone / HA2-SE for music, however. A few weeks ago, I posted to ask if ALL iPhone users were having issues and didn't get a lot of replies.
  
 If _you_ are having a problem, you post. If you are _not_ having a problem you continue happily using you device!


----------



## ekrauss

frevo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm also considering an HA-2(SE) as an amp for my iPhone, however those reports of lost connections and pops are worrisome. Does anyone know whether all devices are affected? In other words, are there any users who do *not* have any trouble with the Oppo(s)? I'd really appreciate your feedback!
> 
> Thanks!




The majority of HA-2/HA-2SE owners have not had problems. A minority, albeit a very vocal minority, have had problems like these described here.


----------



## ekrauss

What I mean is, from what Oppo told me, most people are not having issues. Still, that doesn't mean they don't exist and fixing the issue is important to the people affected. People who have been affected have been vocal on this thread.


----------



## frevo

Hmm. I might try one next week. It's just that I do not want to order one if I'd probably have to return it anyway (which I could here in the EU - but I do not want to hurt the dealer).


----------



## nwavesailor

ekrauss said:


> What I mean is, from what Oppo told me, most people are not having issues. Still, that doesn't mean they don't exist and fixing the issue is important to the people affected. People who have been affected have been vocal on this thread.


 

 +1


----------



## jegnyc

ekrauss said:


> What I mean is, from what Oppo told me, most people are not having issues. Still, that doesn't mean they don't exist and fixing the issue is important to the people affected. People who have been affected have been vocal on this thread.


 
 After limited testing in the NYC subways, I have not had problems.  
  
 However, I'm glad I did not install iOS 10.3.


----------



## inertianinja

Well my little experiment of putting aluminum foil as shielding *inside the case* didn't completely work. I had a few dropouts on the subway, and there seemed to be more pickup of interference. So I took it out.
  
 Next thing to try is the copper tape people use for shielding inside guitars, but on the outside of the HA2SE's case: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I1XNY1E/
  
 I'm hopeful this will work, since the addition of aluminum foil to the outside of the case completely stopped the dropouts for me.


----------



## dennistdk

inertianinja said:


> Well my little experiment of putting aluminum foil as shielding *inside the case* didn't completely work. I had a few dropouts on the subway, and there seemed to be more pickup of interference. So I took it out.
> 
> Next thing to try is the copper tape people use for shielding inside guitars, but on the outside of the HA2SE's case: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I1XNY1E/
> 
> I'm hopeful this will work, since the addition of aluminum foil to the outside of the case completely stopped the dropouts for me.


 
  
 Could you do an experiment... try not using USB and connect it by mini-jack to "line in" only. And see if it still drops out.


----------



## ekrauss

inertianinja said:


> Well my little experiment of putting aluminum foil as shielding *inside the case* didn't completely work. I had a few dropouts on the subway, and there seemed to be more pickup of interference. So I took it out.
> 
> Next thing to try is the copper tape people use for shielding inside guitars, but on the outside of the HA2SE's case: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I1XNY1E/
> 
> I'm hopeful this will work, since the addition of aluminum foil to the outside of the case completely stopped the dropouts for me.




I think that any results you received by using aluminum foil were coincidental. Copper tape would be more plausible.


----------



## inertianinja

ekrauss said:


> I think that any results you received by using aluminum foil were coincidental. Copper tape would be more plausible.


 
  
 gonna disagree with you on the coincidental thing.
  
 i take the same subway to work every day. it drops at the same places every time. Added foil, no more drops for weeks. Removed, drops came back in the same spot.


----------



## ekrauss

That's what coincidence is. It seems to be related, but actually isn't. Just spreading out a sheet of regular aluminum foil between the units isn't going to block any RFI though. It's kind of like the people who put aluminum foil in their baseball caps to block radio waves from their brain!


----------



## dennistdk

ekrauss said:


> That's what coincidence is. It seems to be related, but actually isn't. Just spreading out a sheet of regular aluminum foil between the units isn't going to block any RFI though. It's kind of like the people who put aluminum foil in their baseball caps to block radio waves from their brain!


 

 Aluminium is going to block interference in somewhat the same way as copper tape (it is used in many applications - as long as it's highly conductive - aluminium is 4th after gold, silver and copper). The reason for preferring copper tape is that it is much more flexible than foil, you can solder on it (to ground it) and it sticks to what you put it on, won't break and might be more thick/dense.  Most antenna/network cables use basic aluminum foil to protect against interference and you can easily test that it works (just wrap your phone in foil and you will see the signal strength die out within a few seconds). However you can achieve a better shielding typically in cables if you have a copper braided shield (as it's more dense and conducts a little better).
  
 When testing using different parameters (shielding on/off) and getting the same results again and again with the same parameters then at some point it is not coincidence. And actually a well-constructed "tin foil hat" would somewhat block radio frequencies roughly above 20KHz (it's a common science experiment - building a Faraday cage). The more sheets of foil added provides more shielding.


----------



## ekrauss

Aluminum foil sheets can also act as an antenna, though, and used as described would not block RFI/EMI. Copper film is a better choice, or better yet, a mesh made from copper, nickel, or silver.

Some of the posts here offer good insight:

https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?1541290-Alumn-wrap-Can-shield-RF-interference


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> I know you prefaced this by acknowledging that what you tried is "a little nuts," but it doesn't sound like a good idea.  Even if these problems are caused by some kind of interference--*which Oppo has ruled out-*-aluminum foil is not a good EMI/RFI shield.  It's garbage.  In fact, it could act as an antenna.  Instead, you'd need nickel, copper, or silver mesh.  Also, opening up your device and putting stuff in it will void your warranty.  If there is a fix that involves sending your unit back to Oppo, you may be out of luck.  Then again, Oppo is so good to its customers that maybe they would accept it back for repair.  Not sure, though--putting stuff inside falls into the "you should know better" realm!


 
 Then Oppo is lying to either you or me. Based on the symptoms, I'm guessing you. As stated before - a USB driver problem that only occurs when the phone has low coverage, which is repeatable ad infinitum, and that gets fixed if you put the phone in airplane mode just isn't plausible.
  
 Anyway, you think Oppo is awesome, and awesome at CS. Great for you. What they said to me is that it's an interference problem, that they don't think they'll be able to fix it, and they have avoided answering the question as to what they are going to do for customers like me who now have a MFI certified device that won't work with iPhone.
  
 Apparently, with Oppo, YMMV.


----------



## CCassidy

I apparently have the worst possible timing with my audio equipment.

As I was getting ready for work this morning, I automatically hit the upgrade to iOS 10.3.1 without thinking. So i was current and up-to-date with my iOS as of about 9 a.m. this morning.

Coincidentally, my Oppo HA-2 SE also arrived today, and I just had a chance to set the thing up with my iPhone 7+.

It worked fine for about 5 minutes and then this fabled audio "drop-out" occurred, halting playback completely. It happened several times in a row, at seemingly random intervals.

I thought I had an electrical short, or maybe the Oppo wasn't fully charged, causing the problem.

Now I've read through at least a portion of this thread and it sounds like I may have to return the Oppo HA-2 SE.

Does anyone know if that hard reboot of the iPhone with the Oppo connected fixed the problem?

Or am I SOL with this thing?


----------



## CCassidy

jazzwants2bfree said:


> Did a hard reboot of phone with Oppo powered on and USB cable in both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Question: Did this completely solve the problem?

And, pardon my ignorance, but what do you mean by keeping USB cables in both the phone and the Oppo?

That confuses me.


----------



## nwavesailor

From my take_, some_ iPhones  w/ 10.3.1 are obviously not playing nice with the HA2-SE.
  
 I, thankfully, do not use the Oppo with any phone so I guess it's easy for me to still be a big fan of this device. I'm sure if I _was_ using (or trying to use) it with an iPhone I would not be happy either.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Rebooting the phone with the Oppo powered on and plugged into the has not completely solved the problem. 

However, once there a few drop outs, if I keep listening, they go away. 

Sometimes the drops seem associated with my looking at apps or chrome. 

The problem of fuzzing out and slowing down that I had before 10.3.1 is gone. 

So one irritation has been replaced with another. 

In my experience so far, once I experience a few drops, afterwards everything runs smoothly.


----------



## ekrauss

nwavesailor said:


> From my take_, some_ iPhones  w/ 10.3.1 are obviously not playing nice with the HA2-SE.
> 
> I, thankfully, do not use the Oppo with any phone so I guess it's easy for me to still be a big fan of this device. I'm sure if I _was_ using (or trying to use) it with an iPhone I would not be happy either.




Yes, SOME people are having problems with iOS 10.x and the HA-2/HA-2SE. If you are having problems, contact Oppo Customer Support. The problems have been narrowed down to the iOS10.x USB driver. iOS10.3 and 10.3.1 appear to have worsened the problem, not resolved it.

This seems to be a problem of Apple breaking compatibility with the HA-2 and also certain iFi DACs. I know Oppo is working on the issue, but I don't have an update yet. When/if Oppo gets back to me, I will let you know what they say.

Again, I don't speak for Oppo, just myself.


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> Then Oppo is lying to either you or me. Based on the symptoms, I'm guessing you. As stated before - a USB driver problem that only occurs when the phone has low coverage, which is repeatable ad infinitum, and that gets fixed if you put the phone in airplane mode just isn't plausible.
> 
> Anyway, you think Oppo is awesome, and awesome at CS. Great for you. What they said to me is that it's an interference problem, that they don't think they'll be able to fix it, and they have avoided answering the question as to what they are going to do for customers like me who now have a MFI certified device that won't work with iPhone.
> 
> Apparently, with Oppo, YMMV.




Oppo isn't lying to anyone. It's possible that the person you are talking to hasn't received the latest information from Oppo's engineers. It's also possibly I don't have the latest information. We will just have to hear from Oppo.

The explanation I heard from Oppo was what I posted in the thread earlier. I haven't yet heard anything else other than iOS 10.3 appears to have made the problem worse. I know Oppo is looking at the issue and I am waiting on more info from them. I'll post to the thread when I hear more. I am somewhat perplexed from all the antagonism in the thread as all I am doing is attempting to help people who have technical problems that my hardware doesn't even suffer from!


----------



## frustin

jazzwants2bfree said:


> The problem of fuzzing out and slowing down that I had before 10.3.1 is gone.


 
  
 Jury is still out on that issue for me. i'll be listening most of the day, at work. That being said, i dont recall when it last happened.


----------



## frustin

urgh! since my last post, i've had 3 cut outs.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

OK -- so I have requested a refund from Oppo via Amazon, where I purchased it.
  
 I also left a review about the sudden incompatibility and drops.
  
 Assuming I get a refund . . . 
  
 Question 1: do you know if any of the following still work after the 10.3.1 update?
 Question 2: any recommendations among these? (I'd rather not spend +$500. Under $300 would be better)
 Question 3: or do you know of something better that continues to work?
  
 All prices from Amazon, except 1 & 2.
 1) RHA Dacamp L1 Portable headphone amplifier and DAC $550
 2) RAL KEB02iP DAC Headphone Amplifier $350
 3) Topping NX4 $110
 4) Shanling UP Portable DAC/Headphone Amplifier AMP ES9018K2M+MAX97 $150
 5) Apple & AudioQuest Preferred Bundle: DragonFly Black v1.5 (USB Preamp, Headphone Amp & DAC) and Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter (CCK 3.0) $138
 6) Apple & AudioQuest Preferred Bundle: DragonFly Red (USB Preamp, Headphone Amp & DAC) and Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter (CCK 3.0) $238
 7) Lightwish - XDuoo XD-05 Audio Portable DSD DAC Headphone Amplifier with HD OLED-display Support 32BIT / 384KHZ PCM 256 DSD 24BIT / 192KHZ DXD Decoding for Smart Phones HiFi Player $210


----------



## inertianinja

Taking my little experiment to the next level, I ordered the copper tape that they use for EMI shielding in guitars.
  
 I applied it to one side of the HA-2SE on just one side. Honestly I could have done a better job, but we're going for results, not aesthetics in this round.
 On my commute tomorrow I'll try it with either side facing the iPhone and see if it drops in the usual spots, and report my results.
 Hopefully if it works, it won't be just a "coincidence"


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Montaigne:
"Democritus having eaten figs at his table that tasted of honey, fell presently to considering with himself whence they should derive this unusual sweetness; and to be satisfied in it, was about to rise from the table to see the place whence the figs had been gathered; which his maid observing, and having understood the cause, smilingly told him that “he need not trouble himself about that, for she had put them into a vessel in which there had been honey.” He was vexed at this discovery, and that she had deprived him of the occasion of this inquiry, and robbed his curiosity of matter to work upon: “Go thy way,” said he, “thou hast done me an injury; but, for all that, I will seek out the cause as if it were natural;” and would willingly have found out some true reason for a false and imaginary effect".


----------



## inertianinja

jazzwants2bfree said:


> Montaigne:
> "Democritus having eaten figs at his table that tasted of honey, fell presently to considering with himself whence they should derive this unusual sweetness; and to be satisfied in it, was about to rise from the table to see the place whence the figs had been gathered; which his maid observing, and having understood the cause, smilingly told him that “he need not trouble himself about that, for she had put them into a vessel in which there had been honey.” He was vexed at this discovery, and that she had deprived him of the occasion of this inquiry, and robbed his curiosity of matter to work upon: “Go thy way,” said he, “thou hast done me an injury; but, for all that, I will seek out the cause as if it were natural;” and would willingly have found out some true reason for a false and imaginary effect".
 
  
 honestly, would you prefer that I _not _try to find a solution?


----------



## ekrauss

I am not *totally* convinced that your results with the aluminum foil were the product of coincidence (although I suspect they were), so I eagerly await the results of your experiment with the copper foil. If the copper shielding eliminates the dropouts, I will be more apt to believe you are onto something . . .


----------



## inertianinja

ekrauss said:


> I am not *totally* convinced that your results with the aluminum foil were the product of coincidence (although I suspect they were), so I eagerly await the results of your experiment with the copper foil. If the copper shielding eliminates the dropouts, I will be more apt to believe you are onto something . . .




There's no harm in trying it yourself. Throw some aluminum foil between the phone and amp. If it doesn't work, maybe it's a coincidence. If not, maybe I am onto something. 

Copper test is tomorrow. I'll update!


----------



## ekrauss

inertianinja said:


> There's no harm in trying it yourself. Throw some aluminum foil between the phone and amp. If it doesn't work, maybe it's a coincidence. If not, maybe I am onto something.
> 
> Copper test is tomorrow. I'll update!


 

 I'm not having any issues with my HA-2, so there wouldn't be any benefit in me trying it out, either!


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Questions from Oppo to me:
 Have you tried using a longer Lightning cable, such as the one that came with your iPhone?

 Have you tried setting the HA-2SE to Battery Charge Mode by pressing and holding the BATTERY button on the side of the HA-2SE until the top most LED lights blue?

 Have you tried setting the iPhone to Airplane Mode and see if you have the same issue? 

  

 Best Regards, 

 Customer Service 
 OPPO Digital, Inc.  162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025
 [e-mail address removed] 
 Tel: 650-961-1118 
 Fax: 650-961-1119
  
 *****
  
 My response:
  
  
Yes: a 5' Cinnamon cable. 
But if the product needs other accessories, then it isn't working. 
 
Yes: I have used it charging, charged, etc. 
 
Yes: I have tried airline mode and all others. 
 
I have rebooted. Tried other cords and configurations. Still it continually and repeats drops the music and must be restarted. 
 
There seems to be a series issue with the compatibility.
 
***
 
Result: refunded.
 
I hope it all works out for you if you're have problems.


----------



## ekrauss

jazzwants2bfree said:


> OK -- so I have requested a refund from Oppo via Amazon, where I purchased it.
> 
> I also left a review about the sudden incompatibility and drops.
> 
> ...


 

 Chord Mojo is *slightly* under $500.  It is one of the DACs _du jour _and everybody that has one seems to like it.  I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## jegnyc

ekrauss said:


> Chord Mojo is *slightly* under $500.  It is one of the DACs _du jour _and everybody that has one seems to like it.  I haven't heard it yet.




There have been reports of problems with the Mojo and iOS 10.3. Not sure if they involved the old or new CCK.


----------



## anticute

jegnyc said:


> There have been reports of problems with the Mojo and iOS 10.3. Not sure if they involved the old or new CCK.


 

 As I've understood it, we're talking about two separate problems. The HA-2 had the interference problems even before 10.3, and after 10.3 something seems to have happened that has started to cause problems with other DACs as well. Which ought to mean that for iPhone users with 10.3 and the HA-2, we're going to have two problems at the same time - random dropouts because of 10.3, _and_ the interference problem when you reach a low coverage area.
  
 IMO, it will be hard to fault search the interference problems again until the problem with totally random dropouts on all DACs is resolved. Copper tape or not, your HA-2 is very likely to have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue.. If you have dropouts even with copper tape, well, you could have solved the interference problem, but still have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue..


----------



## inertianinja

anticute said:


> As I've understood it, we're talking about two separate problems. The HA-2 had the interference problems even before 10.3, and after 10.3 something seems to have happened that has started to cause problems with other DACs as well. Which ought to mean that for iPhone users with 10.3 and the HA-2, we're going to have two problems at the same time - random dropouts because of 10.3, _and_ the interference problem when you reach a low coverage area.
> 
> IMO, it will be hard to fault search the interference problems again until the problem with totally random dropouts on all DACs is resolved. Copper tape or not, your HA-2 is very likely to have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue.. If you have dropouts even with copper tape, well, you could have solved the interference problem, but still have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue..




I think this is a fair assessment of the situation. 

Before 10.3 I only experienced dropouts on my iPhone in specific locations on my subway commute - areas between stations where I'd go from having no service to suddenly having a little bit of service. For example, approaching 59th street station after being in the tunnel. My theory is that as the phone starts to pick up a bit of service, it boosts power, and that causes the HA2 to reboot. 

However, since 10.3 I also started having dropouts when I'm at my desk at home. I'm not 100% sure this isn't related to the same service thing, because service in my apartment can be spotty. 

But at least for the original problem I get to test that today.


----------



## jegnyc

anticute said:


> As I've understood it, we're talking about two separate problems. The HA-2 had the interference problems even before 10.3, and after 10.3 something seems to have happened that has started to cause problems with other DACs as well. Which ought to mean that for iPhone users with 10.3 and the HA-2, we're going to have two problems at the same time - random dropouts because of 10.3, _and_ the interference problem when you reach a low coverage area.
> 
> IMO, it will be hard to fault search the interference problems again until the problem with totally random dropouts on all DACs is resolved. Copper tape or not, your HA-2 is very likely to have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue.. If you have dropouts even with copper tape, well, you could have solved the interference problem, but still have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue..


 
 Trust me, I understand, but JazzWants2BFree (to whose question ekrauss and I were responding) was specifically asking about *other DACs* that work with 10.3.1. He had already returned the HA-2 for a refund.  The reports on the Mojo indicate it is one of the other DACs struggling with that "upgrade."


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> As I've understood it, we're talking about two separate problems. The HA-2 had the interference problems even before 10.3, and after 10.3 something seems to have happened that has started to cause problems with other DACs as well. Which ought to mean that for iPhone users with 10.3 and the HA-2, we're going to have two problems at the same time - random dropouts because of 10.3, _and_ the interference problem when you reach a low coverage area.
> 
> IMO, it will be hard to fault search the interference problems again until the problem with totally random dropouts on all DACs is resolved. Copper tape or not, your HA-2 is very likely to have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue.. If you have dropouts even with copper tape, well, you could have solved the interference problem, but still have dropouts because of the 10.3 issue..




There is no "interference problem when you reach a low coverage area." This has been explained many times. Rather, iOS 10.x broke compatibility and iOS 10.3 has made the matter worse. This is the same issue, and it clearly affects many DACs and amps other than the HA-2.

It doesn't make sense to keep clinging to a faulty interpretation of the issues. We have heard from Oppo that iOS 10.x is the source of the problem. It's not due to a lack of shielding or other Oppo engineering issue. These problems only started after iOS 10.x came out and became worse with the release of iOS 10.3. Other users' prior research into this issue has been noble, but their conclusions were incorrect. When I hear more from Oppo, I will post here.


----------



## anticute

ekrauss said:


> There is no "interference problem when you reach a low coverage area." This has been explained many times. Rather, iOS 10.x broke compatibility and iOS 10.3 has made the matter worse. This is the same issue, and it clearly affects many DACs and amps other than the HA-2.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to keep clinging to a faulty interpretation of the issues. We have heard from Oppo that iOS 10.x is the source of the problem. It's not due to a lack of shielding or other Oppo engineering issue. These problems only started after iOS 10.x came out and became worse with the release of iOS 10.3. Other users' prior research into this issue has been noble, but their conclusions were incorrect. When I hear more from Oppo, I will post here.


 
 ..except the fact that Oppo confirmed it. You're funny


----------



## ekrauss

anticute said:


> ..except the fact that Oppo confirmed it. You're funny




I am still waiting to hear from Oppo on this issue. Oppo last told me they ruled out interference. Until I hear otherwise from Oppo, I am going by what I have been told. No offense intended to you. Remember, I am only trying to help you guys.

Chord is now reporting that iOS 10.3 has broken compatibility with non-Apple Lightning/USB cables and is recommending Mojo users switch to Apple-manufactured cables.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

I'm going to give the Dragonfly Red a shot -- with the camera cord. 

Audio quest rep claims he's not heard of any iOS problems.


----------



## ekrauss

Let us know how it turns out. I have only heard the original Dragonfly (which I like).


----------



## inertianinja

Well, Day 1 with copper tape on the commute. No dropouts. 

I'm almost tempted to just keep going back and forth to keep testing it


----------



## timbukktwo

^haha


----------



## jegnyc

jazzwants2bfree said:


> I'm going to give the Dragonfly Red a shot -- with the camera cord.
> 
> Audio quest rep claims he's not heard of any iOS problems.


 
 Colin Elder said the following in the Oppo HA-2 dropouts on iOS 10.3  thread:
  
 "I have the same issue with both the usb2 and 3 lightning connectors both with a chord mojo and a dragonfly red under ios 10.3 on an iphone 7 plus - both worked fine with 10.2.1. I have now upgraded to 10.3.1 and now the mojo doesn't work at all - i just get the message that the accessory uses too much power. "
  
 You might want to compare notes with him.


----------



## jegnyc

inertianinja said:


> Well, Day 1 with copper tape on the commute. No dropouts.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to just keep going back and forth to keep testing it


 
 I haven't needed to ride the subway for the past week.  I'll be on one this evening and retest my naked HA-2.


----------



## inertianinja

jegnyc said:


> I haven't needed to ride the subway for the past week.  I'll be on one this evening and retest my naked HA-2.


 
  
 If you've already removed the leather and you're local, I wouldn't mind giving you some of this copper tape to experiment with. I'll be testing it on the N/W this morning.


----------



## jegnyc

inertianinja said:


> If you've already removed the leather and you're local, I wouldn't mind giving you some of this copper tape to experiment with. I'll be testing it on the N/W this morning.


 
 Sorry for any confusion.  I have not removed the leather.  I just haven't applied the copper tape.  And I'm still on 10.2, so my testing will isolate issues not relating to the 10.3.x.


----------



## inertianinja

inertianinja said:


> Taking my little experiment to the next level, I ordered the copper tape that they use for EMI shielding in guitars.
> 
> I applied it to one side of the HA-2SE on just one side. Honestly I could have done a better job, but we're going for results, not aesthetics in this round.
> On my commute tomorrow I'll try it with either side facing the iPhone and see if it drops in the usual spots, and report my results.
> Hopefully if it works, it won't be just a "coincidence" :rolleyes:




Well folks, day 2 of commutes with the single layer of copper tape and no dropouts. 

Who knows. Maybe there are other factors in play - all I know is that this seems to be working.

This is what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I1XNY1E

I have not tried any other brands, I am not an engineer. All I did was google for EMI shielding tape, watched a few videos about this tape being used in guitars, and tried it. Before tape, the Oppo dropped out every day in the exact same spots on my commute. With tape, it's not happening. 

iPhone 7 plus, latest OS, using the Oppo short lightning cable with the Oppo attached to the back of my phone. My phone case is the same 0.3mm plastic eBay case, which had remained a constant. I don't notice any drop in signal since the Oppo-with-tape does not block the phones antennas any more than it did before. 

I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## jegnyc

inertianinja said:


> Well folks, day 2 of commutes with the single layer of copper tape and no dropouts.
> 
> Who knows. Maybe there are other factors in play - all I know is that this seems to be working.
> 
> ...


 
 Apologies if you've already answered this, but were you streaming music or listening to music already on the phone?


----------



## inertianinja

jegnyc said:


> Apologies if you've already answered this, but were you streaming music or listening to music already on the phone?




Mostly local - can't stream if there's no service!


----------



## jegnyc

inertianinja said:


> Mostly local - can't stream if there's no service!


 
 So I assumed.


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Dragonfly Red with CCK3 = fail.
  
 Drop. Drop. Drop.
  
 Copper shield away, but for my phone it is clearly a lack of communication caused by iOS 10.3.1.
  
 Wondering now about switching to Onkyo DP-X1.


----------



## ekrauss

jegnyc said:


> Colin Elder said the following in the Oppo HA-2 dropouts on iOS 10.3  thread:
> 
> "I have the same issue with both the usb2 and 3 lightning connectors both with a chord mojo and a dragonfly red under ios 10.3 on an iphone 7 plus - both worked fine with 10.2.1. I have now upgraded to 10.3.1 and now the mojo doesn't work at all - i just get the message that the accessory uses too much power. "
> 
> You might want to compare notes with him.




THIS is getting to the heart of the issue, at least as to my current knowledge. As I understand, it has nothing to do with "interference" but rather has to do with USB port power management in iOS 10.x.


----------



## ekrauss

jazzwants2bfree said:


> Dragonfly Red with CCK3 = fail.
> 
> Drop. Drop. Drop.
> 
> ...




If I were you, I would wait until Apple comes out with a fix.

Have you tried Onkyo HF player on your iDevice? It is my understanding that it uses its own USB driver to communicate with outboard DAC's, and not the native iOS driver. Hence, Onkyo HF player is able to transport hi-res and DSD files to USB DACs rather than iOS's limitation of 24/48.


----------



## jegnyc

OK - for a second week, I used my HA-2 on my relatively short weekly subway commute (15 minutes each way) under Manhattan's East Side. So a total of an hour of traveling on the 4 and 6 lines.  No drops or other problems.
  
 I am running iOS 10.2.1 on a 6S and playing local music through iTunes.  On my most recent commute I even tried downloading e-mail while underground, (with limited success but that didn't affect the music).
  
 The two units were flat against one another in my pocket.  I was using a generic 4" connector.  No special shielding.  I do keep my iPhone in a run of the mill case.
  
 Inertianinja - what cell service do you use? I'm on AT&T.


----------



## frustin

Lots of drop outs today, wifi, 10.3.1.


----------



## ekrauss

I checked in with Oppo and have a little more information to share about the issue. Oppo's engineers are investigating a solution but do not have one yet. The disconnect issue is related to a change made by the iOS 10.X update to how iOS handles the outgoing USB data signal from the iPhone. Anecdotal evidence shows that when the iPhone is doing something that consumes more electrical power such as sending or receiving messages, the USB data link is more likely to be interrupted. A longer cable seems to help. That might be due to less signal reflection or better impedance matching than the short cable. After the iOS 10.3 update, even longer cables start to show the same issue.


----------



## jegnyc

ekrauss said:


> I checked in with Oppo and have a little more information to share about the issue. Oppo's engineers are investigating a solution but do not have one yet. The disconnect issue is related to a change made by the iOS 10.X update to how iOS handles the outgoing USB data signal from the iPhone. Anecdotal evidence shows that when the iPhone is doing something that consumes more electrical power such as sending or receiving messages, the USB data link is more likely to be interrupted. A longer cable seems to help. That might be due to less signal reflection or better impedance matching than the short cable. After the iOS 10.3 update, even longer cables start to show the same issue.


 
 Based on the above, I felt it might be helpful ("might" being the critical word) for me to provide a link to the cable I've been using - with 10.2 as I never updated.  It is this.  Note the less then stellar reviews, but mine charges fine.  And it is much thicker than most other 4" cables such as the one that comes with the HA-2.  Maybe that makes a difference.
  
 Actually this might be the cheapest way to try it out:


----------



## BobK

I don't know about the LCD-3, but they work like a dream with my Audeze EL-8 Open. When I'm listening to music I usually put my phone into Airplane mode to avoid being disturbed. I seem to have avoided lots of problems with loss of connection between iPhones and Oppo HA-2 and HA-2SE by doing this!


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Peachtree Shift. So far, so good. 

The Topping NX4 worked, too, but the usb was too loose and thus was useless. 

Luckily there's Amazon returns.


----------



## ekrauss

If the Peachtree doesn't work out, the CEntrance DACportable should be next on your list.


----------



## erich6

Well, I upgraded my phone to iOS 10.3.1 and I can confirm I get the dropout.  I can reset the connection by turning the HA-2SE off and on again.  This happens with the LTE antenna active and in airplane mode.


----------



## pfk777 (May 3, 2017)

Having the same drop issues and received the same response on potential fixes (long cord, leave in charging mode,set Airplane mode), but they also added that since I am in the amazon return window they recommend returning the HA- 2SE because they are not able to confirm a fix is or will ever be coming. Very disappointing since I really like the sound (amazing) and I even went all in and ordered the Oppo PM 3 headphones which also sound great~!

I did see the Peachtree Swift on amazon and the MOJO. Since it looks like I may be starting over - Any recommendations for a different DAC/Amp/Headphones combination in this price range ($700 or so)? I need my Iphone 7 to be my primary source. Looking to stay with closed back and one thing I did notice is the DAC in the HA-2se can be a little "Bright" on the top end.

I also called Apple and started a case for the issue. Interestingly the CS at Apple rep claimed he had not heard of the issues and that there was nothing in his documentation about it. They sent my info on to Engineering with a most comforting "not sure when or if they will get back to you". I also added feedback (apple.com/feedback) as the CS rep suggested and then put the whole sad story down again in the Apple CS survey note section they sent me today.

The High Gain "fix" is interesting. My drops can be as long as a few hours apart but it just stinks when it happen as it takes away from the listening experience I was will to part with my big $$$$ for. Clock is Ticking to be able to return both items. I appreciate any additional info on what is working for folks out there - Thanks!!

I just do not want to be kicking myself next month if it gets worse.


----------



## nwavesailor (May 3, 2017)

pfk777 said:


> Having the same drop issues and received the same response on potential fixes (long cord, leave in charging mode,set Airplane mode), but they also added that since I am in the amazon return window they recommend returning the HA- 2SE because they are not able to confirm a fix is or will ever be coming. Very disappointing since I really like the sound (amazing) and I even went all in and ordered the Oppo PM 3 headphones which also sound great~!
> 
> I did see the Peachtree Swift on amazon and the MOJO. Since it looks like I may be starting over - Any recommendations for a different DAC/Amp/Headphones combination in this price range ($700 or so)? I need my Iphone 7 to be my primary source. Looking to stay with closed back and one thing I did notice is the DAC in the HA-2se can be a little "Bright" on the top end.
> 
> ...



I believe it is a Peachtree 'Shift' DAC / AMP. On sale direct from Peachtree for less than Amazon, $200. At also uses the Sabre DAC which I do not find bright in the Oppo HA-2SE. Mojo is also having dropouts with iPhone. Don't know if the Shift is having iPhone dropouts?

Nothing on their HeadFi thread since last July...........


----------



## jegnyc

pfk777 said:


> . . .
> 
> I also called Apple and started a case for the issue. Interestingly *the CS at Apple rep claimed he had not heard of the issues and that there was nothing in his documentation about it.* They sent my info on to Engineering with a most comforting "not sure when or if they will get back to you". I also added feedback (apple.com/feedback) as the CS rep suggested and then put the whole sad story down again in the Apple CS survey note section they sent me today.
> 
> ...



That sounds disingenuous.  I'm pretty certain both Oppo and Chord have stated that advised Apple of the issue.  AudioQuest is having similar problems with the Dragonfly, so I assume they have as well.  And there are more scattered reports on this forum involving other DACs.


----------



## zilch0md

pfk777 said:


> Having the same drop issues and received the same response on potential fixes (long cord, leave in charging mode,set Airplane mode), but they also added that since I am in the amazon return window they recommend returning the HA- 2SE because they are not able to confirm a fix is or will ever be coming. Very disappointing since I really like the sound (amazing) and I even went all in and ordered the Oppo PM 3 headphones which also sound great~!
> 
> I did see the Peachtree Swift on amazon and the MOJO. Since it looks like I may be starting over - Any recommendations for a different DAC/Amp/Headphones combination in this price range ($700 or so)? I need my Iphone 7 to be my primary source. Looking to stay with closed back and one thing I did notice is the DAC in the HA-2se can be a little "Bright" on the top end.
> 
> ...



My recommendation, especially since you are so impressed with the sound, is to strap a 6th generation Touch to the HA-2SE.  You'll have to do your streaming via WiFi instead of 4G, but your iPhone 7 will be free for other tasks, without concern for RFI affecting the HA-2SE.  The 6th generation Touch is about the size of an iPhone 5s, but thinner.  My Touch is dedicated as a source for my HA-2 when portable and for the Oppo Sonica DAC when at home.  And because I don't use the Touch for taking photos or videos or loading it up with various apps, I have the better part of its 32GB available for Tidal offline storage.  I can carry plenty of music with me in the absence of WiFi connectivity - which is pretty rare, really.







https://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPod-touch-Space-Generation/dp/B011QIINP8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01777OXV0
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011HZ2EZK

Mike


----------



## SLC1966

zilch0md said:


> My recommendation, especially since you are so impressed with the sound, is to strap a 6th generation Touch to the HA-2SE.  You'll have to do your streaming via WiFi instead of 4G, but your iPhone 7 will be free for other tasks, without concern for RFI affecting the HA-2SE.  The 6th generation Touch is about the size of an iPhone 5s, but thinner.  My Touch is dedicated as a source for my HA-2 when portable and for the Oppo Sonica DAC when at home.  And because I don't use the Touch for taking photos or videos or loading it up with various apps, I have the better part of its 32GB available for Tidal offline storage.  I can carry plenty of music with me in the absence of WiFi connectivity - which is pretty rare, really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that option.  It will solve the RFI issue.  But will it resolve the compatibililty issue HA-SE users and many other portable DAC users (e.g. Mojo) are having with the IOS 10.3 update?


----------



## Roen

zilch0md said:


> My recommendation, especially since you are so impressed with the sound, is to strap a 6th generation Touch to the HA-2SE.  You'll have to do your streaming via WiFi instead of 4G, but your iPhone 7 will be free for other tasks, without concern for RFI affecting the HA-2SE.  The 6th generation Touch is about the size of an iPhone 5s, but thinner.  My Touch is dedicated as a source for my HA-2 when portable and for the Oppo Sonica DAC when at home.  And because I don't use the Touch for taking photos or videos or loading it up with various apps, I have the better part of its 32GB available for Tidal offline storage.  I can carry plenty of music with me in the absence of WiFi connectivity - which is pretty rare, really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the white Micro to Micro OTG cable?


----------



## halo9

So I thought I'd write a bit of a summary of the current issues as it seems a lot of people are seeing the new 10.3 bug pop its ugly head up and are worried about what is going on. I am aware of 3 issues now.

*1. *When listening to audio via an iphone and the music is paused, 33s after the screen goes black (either after timeout or sleep button is pressed) there is a slight pop noise, this is likely the HA-2SE switching the amp/dac off to save power. If play is pressed music resumes as normal. If the screen is left in sleep (black) then 182 seconds later the HA-2SE is disconnected by the iphone (assuming iphone puts lightning port into sleep to save power). If play is pressed music comes out of iphone speakers. To reconnect the HA-2SE you need to unplug the device and reconnect or switch it off and back on. The first part is nothing to worry about really, the second part with it disconnecting is likely due to power saving features in iOS. I have tested with other sources and this disconnect does not occur isolating it to iOS.
*2.* When listening to music and travelling through no signal/low signal areas it can cause the HA-2SE to restart and/or RFI interference may be heard intermittently. If the HA-2SE restarts the phone re-detects the device and music resumes. From reports this occurs in when the iphone is stacked with the HA-2SE and the signal requirements above are met. I have replicated this issue with my naked iphone 7+ stacked, when doing the test also stacked but my Iphone is in my spigen slim armour case I do not get any issues, also when the iphone and HA-2SE are not stacked I do not get restarts or interference noise. Unfortunately from the latest replies from Oppo that @anticute shared this appears to be a hardware issue and is unlikely to be rectified with a firmware fix. As annoying as this is I don't think this issue will affect a lot of people unless you are listening on the move with devices stacked closely and you go through bad reception areas. As it is related to the mobile data signal, if you turn off mobile data it should not occur, if you are in airplane mode it will not occur, if you are connected to wifi it will not occur as the phone will not use data (turn off use mobile data to boost wifi setting).
*3.* The new issue is with drop outs occurring after updating to iOS 10.3 or 10.3.1. This is different from the previous issue as the audio just stops indefinitely, but when looking at the iphone it displays as music is still playing, though no audio is coming from the phone either. If you unplug the lightning cable the audio is paused. You then plug it back in, the device is re-detected and you can hit play again to get sound through the HA-2SE. As there have been multiple reports of this happening on a number of DAC's now and the problems going away by those that were lucky enough to downgrade back to 10.2.1 it appears that this is clearly an iOS issue. This problem is definitely software and fingers crossed it is just a matter of time until a fix is put in place or whatever Apple changed is put back.

The first issue is not that bad as it only affects iphone users if you hit pause and (if your timeout is set to 60s) walk away for 4 minutes, when you return you need to turn the unit off and back on before hitting play. I have just started turning it off if I walk away for a few minutes now to save power anyway. The second while it can be a PITA can be avoided by not stacking or in some cases using a case on the iphone. I am still not happy with this as it should just work being a MFi certified device but the things that need to line up for it to occur will limit the number of people who may be affected. The newest and latest issue is really annoying me, so much so that I haven't even used my HA-2SE for a few weeks due to it. Someone really needs to pull their finger out on this one and all indications so far point to Apple with an iOS update.

While it can sound all doom and gloom this is still a fantastic little DAC and until 10.3 came along I still wouldn't of hesitated recommending it to friends providing they don't fall into the frequent traveller though bad signal areas and have to naked stack the devices category. Other than that it is good.


----------



## zilch0md

SLC1966 said:


> I like that option.  It will solve the RFI issue.  But will it resolve the compatibililty issue HA-SE users and many other portable DAC users (e.g. Mojo) are having with the IOS 10.3 update?



I don't know, I have intentionally avoided upgrading the iOS - as always, on my iDevices - until forced to do so by the apps that I run, which has allowed me to stay at 8.x, thus far - even for Tidal.    

That's just another benefit of dedicating a Touch to this purpose - fewer apps means less of a need to upgrade iOS. 



Roen said:


> Where did you get the white Micro to Micro OTG cable?



These are apparently sold out at Amazon, currently:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY
www.amazon.com/Zeskit-Lightning-Cable-Headphones-Amplifier/dp/B01ASOMI9I

I have no way to prove it short of sharing emails, but I was instrumental in convincing Zeskit to replace the white cable with a black cable and even recommended they go to a red and black fabric sleeve.  They were available for several months and I didn't know they had sold out until just now.  I'm kicking myself for not getting the black and red cable. 

I will write him and ask him if/when they will be available any time soon.

There are other, more expensive, alternatives in right-angled cables - search this thread.

Stay tuned...

Mike


----------



## halo9

Another update as I didn't want to previous post to get too long. I hope everyone has been reporting the issues, in particular the latest 10.3 bug, to Apple and Oppo. As many companies are now implicated I sure noise will be made but the more the merrier. 

I sent a bug report to apple via feedback today and then decided to call Apple. After going through a few low level techs and getting the check your cable replies I was finally escalated to a snr tech who said they had not heard of the issue and to report it to Oppo (which I later did). They actually agreed though after I explained the things happening and all the reports here on head-fi that there is definitely an issue at play and a report was written up to the developer/engineering teams. I have been given an email to the snr tech and asked to provide as much detail as possible on the issues and to send as much as I can, so I will be scouring the head-fi forums and passing on relevant links/info to aid in troubleshooting. Apple have also scheduled a call back to me next week to follow up on the case and to give me any updates. All up it seemed like a productive hour on the phone and that it will actually be getting a look into. Fingers crossed.

So to all of you, if you have done any testing or have any information that is of use (and relevant) to the latest iOS 10.3 update issue then please post it here so it can be passed on to Apple. i.e. observations, repeatable occurrences, things that make it better or worse (but must be measurable), etc. 

I did mention the previous issues and will be providing some background on them to Apple as well now that there is a case for it, but I think this is the bigger issue for all external DAC users.


----------



## jegnyc

halo9 said:


> Another update as I didn't want to previous post to get too long. I hope everyone has been reporting the issues, in particular the latest 10.3 bug, to Apple and Oppo. As many companies are now implicated I sure noise will be made but the more the merrier.
> 
> I sent a bug report to apple via feedback today and then decided to call Apple. After going through a few low level techs and getting the check your cable replies I was finally escalated to a snr tech who said they had not heard of the issue and to report it to Oppo (which I later did). They actually agreed though after I explained the things happening and all the reports here on head-fi that there is definitely an issue at play and a report was written up to the developer/engineering teams. I have been given an email to the snr tech and asked to provide as much detail as possible on the issues and to send as much as I can, so I will be scouring the head-fi forums and passing on relevant links/info to aid in troubleshooting. Apple have also scheduled a call back to me next week to follow up on the case and to give me any updates. All up it seemed like a productive hour on the phone and that it will actually be getting a look into. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


You might want to point Apple to:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7932507?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## erich6

halo9 said:


> Another update as I didn't want to previous post to get too long. I hope everyone has been reporting the issues, in particular the latest 10.3 bug, to Apple and Oppo. As many companies are now implicated I sure noise will be made but the more the merrier.
> 
> I sent a bug report to apple via feedback today and then decided to call Apple. After going through a few low level techs and getting the check your cable replies I was finally escalated to a snr tech who said they had not heard of the issue and to report it to Oppo (which I later did). They actually agreed though after I explained the things happening and all the reports here on head-fi that there is definitely an issue at play and a report was written up to the developer/engineering teams. I have been given an email to the snr tech and asked to provide as much detail as possible on the issues and to send as much as I can, so I will be scouring the head-fi forums and passing on relevant links/info to aid in troubleshooting. Apple have also scheduled a call back to me next week to follow up on the case and to give me any updates. All up it seemed like a productive hour on the phone and that it will actually be getting a look into. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing all of this.  Hope it is an easy fix.


----------



## halo9

Done jegnyc. No worries erich6, only doing it as I am a very annoyed Apple customer. I can understand their decision to make unauthorised cables and accessories stop working, but to make a major stuff up and have MFi certified devices and cables stop working is bad. Let's hope they quickly acknowledge the mistake/oversight and come out with a fix otherwise I can see a lot of the audio community moving away from idevices. It would be a pity to me as the ipod was what started my audio journey and made Apple, to backflip on music lovers like that is horrible.


----------



## pfk777

zilch0md said:


> My recommendation, especially since you are so impressed with the sound, is to strap a 6th generation Touch to the HA-2SE.  You'll have to do your streaming via WiFi instead of 4G, but your iPhone 7 will be free for other tasks, without concern for RFI affecting the HA-2SE.  The 6th generation Touch is about the size of an iPhone 5s, but thinner.  My Touch is dedicated as a source for my HA-2 when portable and for the Oppo Sonica DAC when at home.  And because I don't use the Touch for taking photos or videos or loading it up with various apps, I have the better part of its 32GB available for Tidal offline storage.  I can carry plenty of music with me in the absence of WiFi connectivity - which is pretty rare, really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pfk777

Thanks for the suggestion. I think my kid has a nice ipod  somewhere he does not use anymore. I took my set on the road for the first time (i travel a bunch) and it was great to have. The PM 3 seem just awesome with the HA-2se. Using from a PC it works great with Hi Res files.


----------



## pfk777

pfk777 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I think my kid has a nice ipod  somewhere he does not use anymore. I took my set on the road for the first time (i travel a bunch) and it was great to have. The PM 3 seem just awesome with the HA-2se. Using from a PC it works great with Hi Res files.


----------



## pfk777 (May 7, 2017)

Found the kid's 5th gen IPod (he has moved on to his IPhone ) and this IPod - HA-2se seems like really a nice set up. Cleared everything else off the IPod but music and music apps - 25 or so GB for storing music for offline listening now available. Streaming Music working like a charm - Just need to be hooked up to WiFi. I even get to use the short cable I bought to use with the phone. Now with the red IPod and cord it looks like I planed it the whole time.

This set up also has the advantage of when stacking, the rubber bands are only covering the mechanical home button vs the fingerprint sensor (using my iphone 7 this was a problem). The IPod fits like a glove (much thinner and smaller footprint - Fits like Oppo designed the HA-2se for the IPod vs a IPhone) leaving much better assess to all functions buttons and switches especially the volume knob. For me the delicate adjustment using the volume knob to dial in the perfect level for listening is a feature I personally think is awesome.

So far no Drops - Fingers Crossed! No need for long cords, incoming messages/emails are a N/A issue (yes the phone will be around nearby), battery life on The IPod crushes the IPhone and I can charge it anytime with the HA - 2se.

Will let you know - But thanks again for the suggestion to try the Ipod vs Iphone with the current drop issues - I love this set up (for now)!!

If there is a big quality difference between the IPod 5th and 6th gen (or Iphone 7 for that matter) in a set up like this, I'm not seeing it. All this matched up with the Oppo PM 3's seems like a fantastic solution for me - The end of the story sound I am getting is amazing to me!! Bonus is how well the HA-2se works as a portable DAC/Amp to improve sound of my home stereo and even when I hook it up in my vehicle. Heck I am going to take it where ever I go now. I can now see how great sound is so very addictive. Slippery Slope ahead I am sure!!

Happy Again - Peter


----------



## erich6

pfk777 said:


> Happy Again - Peter



Congratulations! Enjoy.


----------



## zilch0md

pfk777 said:


> Found the kid's 5th gen IPod (he has moved on to his IPhone ) and this IPod - HA-2se seems like really a nice set up. Cleared everything else off the IPod but music and music apps - 25 or so GB for storing music for offline listening now available. Streaming Music working like a charm - Just need to be hooked up to WiFi. I even get to use the short cable I bought to use with the phone. Now with the red IPod and cord it looks like I planed it the whole time.
> 
> This set up also has the advantage of when stacking, the rubber bands are only covering the mechanical home button vs the fingerprint sensor (using my iphone 7 this was a problem). The IPod fits like a glove (much thinner and smaller footprint - Fits like Oppo designed the HA-2se for the IPod vs a IPhone) leaving much better assess to all functions buttons and switches especially the volume knob. For me the delicate adjustment using the volume knob to dial in the perfect level for listening is a feature I personally think is awesome.
> 
> ...



Peter,

It's a great pleasure for me, of course, to convey a suggestion, then see it applied with such satisfaction.  The best part is that, in your case, you didn't have to buy anything to make it happen.  I love my 6th Gen Touch and you're right - they fit the HA-2 so perfectly.  You've got me beat with that red and black Zeskit cable. My white cable works perfectly, but doesn't look nearly as nice - especially with your red Touch.  Sheesh!   

And yes, the PM-3 finishes the recipe so nicely.  Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## halo9

Received update from tech saying engineering are still looking into it. I'm not holding my breath. 

I'm reading about this on a lot of forums and everyone mentions 10.3.x on an iPhone. Has anyone tried it on an iPad with same iOS, if they have one, to confirm it is not just phones with the issue?


----------



## bfhyan

Which one is better, HA 2 or HA 2 SE? And why?
A cellphone with an Oppo is better than a dedicated dap like Fiio X7 and Fiio X5 III?
Thanks


----------



## drykoke

halo9 said:


> Received update from tech saying engineering are still looking into it. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm reading about this on a lot of forums and everyone mentions 10.3.x on an iPhone. Has anyone tried it on an iPad with same iOS, if they have one, to confirm it is not just phones with the issue?



I have just bought the latest CCK USB 3 which works perfectly with Ipad 2017 (IOS 10.3.1) and Dragonfly Red. However, everytime I plug the CCK in, the Ipad keeps asking me to update it, and I have to click the 'Later' button because I don't dare to update to the latest version (there's no way back if it then stops working with Dragonfly Red).


----------



## jegnyc

drykoke said:


> I have just bought the latest CCK USB 3 which works perfectly with Ipad 2017 (IOS 10.3.1) and Dragonfly Red. However, everytime I plug the CCK in, the Ipad keeps asking me to update it, and I have to click the 'Later' button because I don't dare to update to the latest version (there's no way back if it then stops working with Dragonfly Red).



Just curious - does your iPad have cellular capability or is it WiFi only?


----------



## drykoke

jegnyc said:


> Just curious - does your iPad have cellular capability or is it WiFi only?



Wifi only. Haven't tested it out of home.


----------



## Gilles De Rais

bfhyan said:


> Which one is better, HA 2 or HA 2 SE? And why?
> A cellphone with an Oppo is better than a dedicated dap like Fiio X7 and Fiio X5 III?
> Thanks


Depends on your budget and your needs. The Ha-2SE has a lower noise floor than the Ha-2 - ie less hiss on efficient iems, it also has a newer Sabre DAC chip which reduces the famed Sabre treble glare. So if they're important to you than the SE is a better purchase at a slighlty higher cost in some markets, if not then go original. 

Compared to a DAP? Do you want to carry around an extra device with increased music capacity and or sound or do you want to merely enhance the sound from your phone? Will your headphones benefit or indeed are they even good enough to benefit from a DAP? Can you hear the difference? Answering these questions for yourself will help.
Generally speaking a DAP at X5III or X7 will sound better than a phone/oppo stack, but whether you can tell is a question only you can answer...

regards,

Giles


----------



## zilch0md (May 11, 2017)

bfhyan said:


> Which one is better, HA 2 or HA 2 SE? And why?
> A cellphone with an Oppo is better than a dedicated dap like Fiio X7 and Fiio X5 III?
> Thanks



There's also the issue of most DAPs having notoriously buggy user interfaces.  FiiO is better than some, but just give any DAP thread a good hard look and you will see a lot of owners reporting bugs, waiting for firmware upgrades, applying the firmware upgrades, reporting new bugs, waiting for the next firmware upgrade, until... the manufacturer cuts their last firmware upgrade for that device, with several bugs not yet fixed, as they turn their attentions to writing bug fixes for a successor product.  The quality assurance for most DAPs is performed by the a highly-conditioned fan base that has lowered its expectations to find contentment.  

A notable exception is the nearly bug-free user interfaces seen in Sony DAPs, which, unfortunately have very anemic power output at the headphone jack - on the order of 10 to 15mW per channel into 16-Ohms.  (You'd better have some very efficient headphones if you expect good dynamics out of so little power.) 

They do, however, offer digital output in the form of an optional USB emulation cable that can be plugged into the Oppo HA-2/HA-2SE (or any DAC with USB input.)  This gives you the bug-free and featureful UI of a Sony DAP with the power of an HA-2 (or whatever USB DAC/amp you decide to use.)

Check out the Sony NWZ-A17, for example:


----------



## halo9

drykoke said:


> I have just bought the latest CCK USB 3 which works perfectly with Ipad 2017 (IOS 10.3.1) and Dragonfly Red. However, everytime I plug the CCK in, the Ipad keeps asking me to update it, and I have to click the 'Later' button because I don't dare to update to the latest version (there's no way back if it then stops working with Dragonfly Red).



That is strange as 10.3.1 is the current latest version. iOS 10.3.2 is still in beta and has not been released as far as I can see. I wonder what exactly it is going to update to? If you go to settings/general/about are you definitely on iOS 10.3.1?

Another strange thing, since the drop outs started with iOS 10.3.1 on the HA-2SE (every 2-10 mins) I haven't used it with my iPhone and only use it with my laptop. I plugged it into my iPhone this morning as wanted to time the drop outs and it has been running an hour solid now with out a drop out. What the?


----------



## jegnyc (May 9, 2017)

halo9 said:


> That is strange as 10.3.1 is the current latest version. iOS 10.3.2 is still in beta and has not been released as far as I can see. I wonder what exactly it is going to update to? If you go to settings/general/about are you definitely on iOS 10.3.1?
> 
> Another strange thing, since the drop outs started with iOS 10.3.1 on the HA-2SE (every 2-10 mins) I haven't used it with my iPhone and only use it with my laptop. I plugged it into my iPhone this morning as wanted to time the drop outs and it has been running an hour solid now with out a drop out. What the?


On your first question, I am pretty sure the update referenced was to the CCK.  I got the same message.

On the second - the experience with drop outs seem to vary from user to user, maybe based on the way the phones are used (and please note I said maybe).  But there are so many reports with so many different DACs that I must conclude that this is an issue that originates with iOS 10.3.  Hence I have not updated.


----------



## claud W

I have the Sony A17. It sounds very nice on my Campfire Vega IEMs. The HA2SE is my next move then Oppo PM3 headphones. 
I read lots of DAP threads before I bought the Sony. Thought about the fancier Z2, but wanted to keep it simple. Added a 128GB card to the A17,s 64 GB. ,
I also use 160 GB iPods for non Hi Rez tunes with a RSA Shadow.


----------



## zilch0md (May 11, 2017)

claud W said:


> I have the Sony A17. It sounds very nice on my Campfire Vega IEMs. The HA2SE is my next move then Oppo PM3 headphones.
> I read lots of DAP threads before I bought the Sony. Thought about the fancier Z2, but wanted to keep it simple. Added a 128GB card to the A17,s 64 GB. ,
> I also use 160 GB iPods for non Hi Rez tunes with a RSA Shadow.



I'm impressed with your pre-purchase research abilities.  You did well to settle on a Sony DAP, following a lot of research. I wish I had gone straight to a Sony DAP, instead of messing around with DAPs by HiFiMan and FiiO - I will never go back. They are capable of making some really great sounding portable DAC/Amps, with a remarkable amount of power, but it's all for naught when the user has to "enable" lousy UI software by jumping through hoops just to select and play files. It's like trying to stick a square peg into a round hole, for the entire life of the DAP.  The firmware upgrades keep coming, but in the end, it's the user who is conditioned to tolerate UI.  The UI itself never comes close to what you get with a Sony DAP, or for that matter, what you get with something like the Sanza Clip+.

Your decision to get an HA-2SE will allow your Sony NWZ-A17 to do what it does best - a microSD card reader with a very friendly, hassle-free interface, that can deliver gapless playback with numerous file types - while eliminating what the Sony DAP does only nominally - bypassing its proprietary DAC and anemic amp, to output a very clean USB signal that is completely free of AC power-noise artifacts for which devices like the Uptone Audio USB Regen are necessary when connected to noisy PCs or laptops. (I'm a big fan of battery-powered audio devices, as they eliminate the need for expensive AC power conditioners used with desktop gear, in an effort to get the noise floor down.)

You will have to get one of these USB emulation cables to go between your NWZ-A17 and the HA-2SE:

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE  <-- This Sony cable requires an additional USB cable to connect to the HA-2SE.





Source: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/oppo-ha-2.20594/reviews#review-13812

*-OR-*

https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY


----------



## claud W (May 11, 2017)

Bought that cable 2 weeks ago. Now for the SE and PM3. Is the DAC in the SE better than the one in the Sony??

Nice photography by the way.


----------



## claud W

Ordered PM-3 and HA2 SE a few moments ago.  Will eventually get a Wywires Red headphone cable for PM-3s. Always a great improvement.


----------



## zilch0md (May 12, 2017)

claud W said:


> Bought that cable 2 weeks ago. Now for the SE and PM3.* Is the DAC in the SE better than the one in the Sony??*
> 
> Nice photography by the way.



I hope you're not disappointed in this answer, but it's impossible to evaluate the Sony NWZ-A17 DAC without listening to its amp at the same time. There is no available line out from the DAC section, so the only way to hear the DAC is through the amp, either into efficient IEMs, as intended, or by double-amping, with the headphone out driving an external amp (yuck).  I tried that briefly, but I didn't care for what I heard.  I may have had such low expectations due to double-amping that I didn't give it a chance.

Sony isn't famous for making DAC chips. That's kind of an underhanded comment, when you consider how good the NWZ-A17 DAC+amp can sound with efficient transducers, but in the end, I firmly believe Oppo's use of an ESS Sabre DAC delivers "better" audio (but don't forget that I have no way to judge the Sony DAC without its weak amp section.)

My Sony PCM-M10 recorder/player actually has a Line Out for its DAC.  It's an older product, but it sounds bright and just a wee bit grainy relative to other DACs I've tried with my portable amps.  Its headphone out isn't as good as that of the much smaller NWZ-A17, even though it's got a little more power.  The Sony PCM-M10 most definitely sounds best with the Line Out driving a potent amp.  This was my "travel rig" for several months:









claud W said:


> Ordered PM-3 and HA2 SE a few moments ago.  Will eventually get a Wywires Red headphone cable for PM-3s. Always a great improvement.



I think you're going to be in a state of euphoria for at least a few weeks, listening to your microSD library on that rig.  

Mike


----------



## Timster

halo9 said:


> Received update from tech saying engineering are still looking into it. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm reading about this on a lot of forums and everyone mentions 10.3.x on an iPhone. Has anyone tried it on an iPad with same iOS, if they have one, to confirm it is not just phones with the issue?



Definitely an issue on iPad too.  Running iPad Mini 3, 10.3.? and drop outs galore.  Less if I run hi-gain on the HA-2.  Was using an non certified cable so will have to try an original cable next


----------



## jegnyc

Timster said:


> Definitely an issue on iPad too.  Running iPad Mini 3, 10.3.? and drop outs galore.  Less if I run hi-gain on the HA-2.  Was using an non certified cable so will have to try an original cable next



Does your iPad have cellular capability?


----------



## Timster

Sure does. And confirmed running iOS 10.3.1


----------



## jegnyc

Timster said:


> Sure does. And confirmed running iOS 10.3.1



OK we have two reports about iPads: a WiFi only unit that is not having problems and a unit with cellular capability that does have problems.  Hardly an adequate sampling, but perhaps suggestive.


----------



## Timster

jegnyc said:


> OK we have two reports about iPads: a WiFi only unit that is not having problems and a unit with cellular capability that does have problems.  Hardly an adequate sampling, but perhaps suggestive.



So I have sat the iPad on the kitchen bench this morning, hooked a little amped speaker into the line out of the HA2 and started playing.  So far Dire Straits' Making Movies has played through without stopping..  Cellular is on, but nothing is moving and nothing else is happening on the iPad.  I had a lot pf problems on Thursday when I was moving on a train, with intermittent cell coverage.

On Monday I am travelling to Manila and will have the gear with me on the plane.  I will have Airplane mode on, and will see what happens and report back on Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## jegnyc

Timster said:


> So I have sat the iPad on the kitchen bench this morning, hooked a little amped speaker into the line out of the HA2 and started playing.  So far Dire Straits' Making Movies has played through without stopping..  Cellular is on, but nothing is moving and nothing else is happening on the iPad.  I had a lot pf problems on Thursday when I was moving on a train, with intermittent cell coverage.
> 
> On Monday I am travelling to Manila and will have the gear with me on the plane.  I will have Airplane mode on, and will see what happens and report back on Tuesday hopefully.


Your  descriptions suggest to me that you may be suffering from the second issue described by Halo9 in post 4386, not the third, which is apparently specific to 10.3.x and is shared by a number of DACs.

Gosh, this is confusing.


----------



## Timster (May 13, 2017)

jegnyc said:


> Your  descriptions suggest to me that you may be suffering from the second issue described by Halo9 in post 4386, not the third, which is apparently specific to 10.3.x and is shared by a number of DACs.
> 
> Gosh, this is confusing.



Maybe so, but I have been using this setup for more than 12 months on the same train trip, and only recently has this started.  Due to work travel though I can't say when I upgraded(?) to 10.3 or whether the current issue started at that point.  It is definitely a different issue from the slow down and distorted sound that can somehting happen, seemingly when cell coverage changes.

Edit - Just looked at the "second issue" and it is definitely not that.  It is number 3 on that list for sure.
Maybe it only happens on cell enable when its on the move?

I'll test over the next few days


----------



## jegnyc

Timster said:


> Maybe so, but I have been using this setup for more than 12 months on the same train trip, and only recently has this started.  Due to work travel though I can't say when I upgraded(?) to 10.3 or whether the current issue started at that point.  It is definitely a different issue from the slow down and distorted sound that can somehting happen, seemingly when cell coverage changes.
> 
> Edit - Just looked at the "second issue" and it is definitely not that.  It is number 3 on that list for sure.
> Maybe it only happens on cell enable when its on the move?
> ...


In that case, it definitely sounds 10.3 related.  Thanks.


----------



## claud W

Thanks Mike for your insights and great pics. SE and PM-3 arriving next Friday.


----------



## ReaperZzZ

ReaperZzZ said:


> Perfect, thanks! I should have mentioned in terms of quality I was referring to build quality rather than audio, oops
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! That would drive me NUTS. I'm looking at buy the new Samsung S8+ in a months time .. if I have this kind of issue I'll have to re-evaluate some things .. I don't really want to have to carry a portable charging brick with me everywhere



@DrunkSaru have you found a better solution to this yet by chance ?

I now have a Samsung S8+ and this is BEYOND NUTS ! Surely theres a way we can fix this ?

"USB charging connected device" can die in a fire


----------



## Timster

jegnyc said:


> In that case, it definitely sounds 10.3 related.  Thanks.



OK, so I tested this yesterday on a flight with my HA2, Ipad Mini and Bose QC20s. HA2 set to low gain.
1. Playing music only using "Equaliser" app that is my usual player, screen off, airplane mode on..... played ok for a at least an hour.... I dozed a little but it was still playing when I woke up.
2. Opened the ipad cover, and the music stopped through the headphones but was still playing in the app.  turned the HA2 off and on, and pressed play and away we go again.
3. Tried again, and this time the music kept playing while it opened, so I turned off airplane mode (its OK there was WiFi on the flight) and the music stopped after a minute or two.
4. Tried playing some videos that were downloaded into the Netlfix app.  Had a few cutout of sound in 15 mins.

Seems to me with this limited test, and my experience last week on a train and on the weekend, that the issue affects the connection to the HA2 if the ipad (or phone?) is doing some intensive work such as playing a video, trying to connect to networks etc.   If it's doing nothing else, with the screen off, it _seems _to be OK.

This did not happen on earlier iOS versions

Cheers
Tim


----------



## jegnyc

Thanks, Tim.

Any chance you can report your experience here:

https://discussions.apple.com/message/31758572?ac_cid=tw123456#31758572

It's more detailed than most of the comments (including mine).

I'm tracking the Mojo thread as well.  It sounds as if 10.3.2, officially released yesterday, solved the problem for some people, but not everyone.


----------



## SeraphicWings

Yes, for my HA-2SE, while the problem still persists, the 10.3.2 updates make it happen much less often now


----------



## Timster (May 16, 2017)

jegnyc said:


> Thanks, Tim.
> 
> Any chance you can report your experience here:
> 
> ...



Done!  Going to download 10.3.2 ASAP but am now in Manila with work for the four weeks  and can't really test it on the move.  I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## JazzWants2BFree

Peachtree Shift had an occasional drop with 10.3.1. Better than Oppo or Dragonfly. 

Updated to 10.3.2 yesterday. One drop. 

Drops usually occur when I doing something in another app.


----------



## halo9

An update in my dealings with Apple. I have pretty much gotten nowhere. Last reply I got was an update from the engineering team that basically said there is a high number of third party devices out there and they cannot ensure the functionality of accessories. They recommended the manufacturers are best equipped to deal with their own devices and to contact them. So after a promising start to get support it seems I was snubbed off. Strange as it kept getting escalated through Apple and information was sought on the issue and after a couple weeks I get a level 1 response saying it's someone else's problem.

In other news I got word from Oppo to download and try the latest iOS update as it's intended to fix the issue with the HA-2SE. 

Looking at iOS 10.3.2 update it does say the update includes bug and security fixes though there is no documentation on the bug fixes. Looking at the security fixes though reveals updates to the Core Audio component " *CoreAudio - *Available for: iPhone 5 and later, iPad 4th generation and later, and iPod touch 6th generation. Impact: An application may be able to read restricted memory. Description: A validation issue was addressed with improved input sanitization." Let's hope that while they were making security fixes they fixed the communication issues too (it could be included but no way to confirm it).

So while Apple deny any such issues and blame the third party devices, both Oppo and Chord have come out and stated it is an Apple issue with iOS 10.3.x and now there is word that iOS 10.3.2 should help eliminate the drop outs caused by iOS. _Note this will unlikely help with the dropouts on the Ha-2/SE series caused by RFI/EMI in low signal areas. 
_
I hope to do the update on the weekend and test it out to see how things go. Let us know how you get along.


----------



## stollio

First post; I've been lurking a while following the Oppo HA-2/iPhone issue. 

I know there have been a lot of stops and starts, but I've had good luck with 10.3.3 beta. Listened for an hour at home last night, at high gain and low gain, receiving a number of texts and IMs and generally using my phone a lot. Now I'm at work where I do the majority of my listening(and get the majority of my disconnects) and have had no issues. My setup is an iPhone7 and HA2-SE. I tested with the included Oppo shorty cable and my dCables shorty as well, both of which had previously given me numerous disconnects.

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## zilch0md

stollio said:


> First post; I've been lurking a while following the Oppo HA-2/iPhone issue.
> 
> I know there have been a lot of stops and starts, but I've had good luck with 10.3.3 beta. Listened for an hour at home last night, at high gain and low gain, receiving a number of texts and IMs and generally using my phone a lot. Now I'm at work where I do the majority of my listening(and get the majority of my disconnects) and have had no issues. My setup is an iPhone7 and HA2-SE. I tested with the included Oppo shorty cable and my dCables shorty as well, both of which had previously given me numerous disconnects.
> 
> Crossing my fingers...



Hey, thanks for this promising report, stollio, and welcome to Head-Fi.  

It's a tradition here to welcome new members with, "Sorry about your wallet!"


----------



## stollio

zilch0md said:


> Hey, thanks for this promising report, stollio, and welcome to Head-Fi.
> 
> It's a tradition here to welcome new members with, "Sorry about your wallet!"



Haha, thanks. Wallet is already hurting. At least I got refurb'd Oppo PM-3's and HA2-SE, so that mitigated some of the damage 

And an update; after another day of listening, I have experienced some drop outs. It feels like less, but that is highly unscientific. I also seem to experience them more at work than home, so that lends credence to low cell signal possibly effecting it. Sorry for the false hope! I won't post another affirmative until I've had a week drop-out free


----------



## claud W

Enjoying my Oppo PM-3s and HA-2 SE fed by a Sony A17 Walkman playing HiRez tunes. No problems, but not an iPhone. These are great Headphones!!


----------



## zilch0md

claud W said:


> Enjoying my Oppo PM-3s and HA-2 SE fed by a Sony A17 Walkman playing HiRez tunes. No problems, but not an iPhone. These are great Headphones!!



Hey Claud, I'm happy for you! 

As stated before, in my opinion, you've got the most feature-rich, friendly and bug-free UI currently available in a portable DAP, accepting microSD cards of any size with numerous formats supported, trouble-free, while bypassing Sony's (proprietary) DAC and (weak) 10mW per channel amp section, to enjoy everything the HA-2 SE offers - into the PM-3 no less.  And it's all dedicated to playing music, leaving your iPhone or Android free to do what it does best.  And... in such a compact, slim package.

I've been chasing portable gear for six years (a novice compared to many other Head-Fi members), but in my opinion, _you have arrived!
_
Mike


----------



## DrunkSaru

ReaperZzZ said:


> @DrunkSaru have you found a better solution to this yet by chance ?
> 
> I now have a Samsung S8+ and this is BEYOND NUTS ! Surely theres a way we can fix this ?
> 
> "USB charging connected device" can die in a fire


Hey, Sorry for the late response. been busy lately and with this new upgrade on the forum, My notifications kinda stopped working in some areas.

Anyway, answer is no I have not fixed the issue. My initial thought was maybe I can disable the power portion of my cable and only do data but I'm not as familiar with USB wiring and too lazy to figure it out. Some are speculating that with Android O, this issue will be resolved. I might download O preview but not anytime soon. Too much stuff on my plate to do at the moment. But If I figure something out, I'll likely post it here.


----------



## mangothehuman

I just snagged a HA2 SE off of Amazon. Will mostly use it with my MacBook Pro. Occasionally will use it with my Samsung S8. I primarily stream Spotify to listen to my music. Going to pair with my Noble x Massdrop IEMs. Was this DAC a good choice?


----------



## nwavesailor

Going to pair with my Noble x Massdrop IEMs. Was this DAC a good choice?[/QUOTE]

I think so! I use the DAC section of the HA2-SE line out into a Garage 1217 hybrid tube amp and love the sound of the Sabre DAC.


----------



## halo9

mangothehuman said:


> Was this DAC a good choice?



I think so, when using it with my XPS15 and Meze 99 classics it sounds fantastic. Beside the iPhone issues it is a rock solid DAC.


----------



## halo9

halo9 said:


> I hope to do the update on the weekend and test it out to see how things go.



So I updated to iOS 10.3.2 on the weekend and the first 3 hours went well with no drop outs at all. It was only the next morning when I returned to do some more listening that I noticed I must have bumped the gain switch to low at some earlier stage (I usually always listen on high gain). So I switched over to high gain and hit play. 90 seconds in it drops out, reset, 40 seconds later drops out, reset, then I got about an hour and 10 minutes before the next drop out and 25 minutes after that before I switched off. Next day same test. 8 minutes, drop out, 26 minutes, drop out. Arrghhh. Switch back to Low gain and am currently at 2 hours solid with no drop outs.

Summary of iOS 10.3.2 - on low gain over 5 hours solid now with not a single drop out. On high gain have listened to about 2.5 hours of music and have had 5 drop outs. Both times I was on 4G with good signal (wifi off) using an apple cable with devices separated. While I was listening to music for a while on high gain with wifi on (45mins or so) I did not get any drop outs but I am not convinced yet as I need to rack up more hours.

Something strange I noticed though, when the music drops out indefinitely on the 10.3.x update issue I needed to unplug or switch the HA-2SE on/off then hit play again to get music back, now after the 10.3.2 update if I hit pause (as iPhone shows track is still playing) and wait for a few seconds then hit play, music resumes without having to touch cable or power cycle. If you pause and play within 1-2 seconds, still no sound, but wait 3 seconds or more and music resumes. This is unlike the RFI dropouts where the device resets all by itself and music returns after 3-5 seconds without touching a thing so it easy to differentiate.

I am not convinced anymore that this is entirely an Apple issue, but due to Apple changing something from 10.3 onward which is affecting DAC devices, I believe that manufacturers have been forced to update things at their end to suit Apple's changes. So yes it kind of is Apple's fault since they caused it but you get what I mean 

Time to swap my iPhone with someone else still on 10.2.1.


----------



## rayhe19

Is it possible to use the HA-2 regular version with an Iphone 6? I'm not particularly interested in the new DAC and I might just get the old version to save some money.


----------



## jegnyc

rayhe19 said:


> Is it possible to use the HA-2 regular version with an Iphone 6? I'm not particularly interested in the new DAC and I might just get the old version to save some money.


I'm using it with a 6S and a 5S.  Note - I have not updated the software to 10.3.x for reasons made clear in this thread.


----------



## scoe141

I read this thread before buying the Oppo... everything was running perfectly, until I had a lapse of judgment and updated my iPhone 6.  

Now I'm running 10.3.2 and it keeps dropping on low gain setting.  (its connected via a Zdatt USB to lightning connector)


----------



## jegnyc

Re 10.3.x issue:  one other possible variable came to mind regarding possible power draw - are the problems exacerbated when using location services?


----------



## scoe141

jegnyc said:


> Re 10.3.x issue:  one other possible variable came to mind regarding possible power draw - are the problems exacerbated when using location services?



Interesting... I did have a program running all the time (utilizing location services.)  I turned it off this morning, so we'll see what happens.  (I do have other apps using location services while opened.)


----------



## scoe141

jegnyc said:


> Re 10.3.x issue:  one other possible variable came to mind regarding possible power draw - are the problems exacerbated when using location services?



It's similar to this.  I just spoke to a rep at Oppo.  He did say that it's an Apple resource issue.  Meaning, if you have location services running, or another app that is drawing power then it could affect the DAC.  He suggested the following:  using a longer cord, (helps mitigate interference); turning off location services, bluetooth or anything else that may draw extra power; be patient and hope Apple comes up with a fix in their next update.  (Apparently 10.3.2 made it a little better.)


----------



## Cold Train (May 25, 2017)

IAMBLEST said:


> This may sound stupid, but if I attach my OPPO phone to this amp with those rubber bands, will that interfere with the touch screen interface permanently? Like how can you select songs if they are touching the screen?



I asked the same kind of question when I first started this hobby, actually the rubber bands will automatically affects the navigation on your smartphone's screen unless it has thick bezels like most HTC devices. As a result, I bought some velcroc nylon straps (usually for cable management) and with some DIY, I can attach and detach any amplifier with any dap/smartphone without rubber bands


----------



## Kingston12

Has anyone had issues with the HA-2 cutting out

I run an iPod Touch into my HA-2 using the original Oppo cable and after about half an hour it goes completely silent.

The iPod Touch is still running. Turning the HA-2 off and on again brings the music back, but it is a bit annoying to have to do this each time.


----------



## SeraphicWings

Kingston12 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the HA-2 cutting out
> 
> I run an iPod Touch into my HA-2 using the original Oppo cable and after about half an hour it goes completely silent.
> 
> The iPod Touch is still running. Turning the HA-2 off and on again brings the music back, but it is a bit annoying to have to do this each time.


If you are running 10.3.x then this is an universal problem by Apple, not only Oppo but other DAC/AMPs are suffering this as well


----------



## Kingston12

SeraphicWings said:


> If you are running 10.3.x then this is an universal problem by Apple, not only Oppo but other DAC/AMPs are suffering this as well



Thanks for that. I hadn't realised that was the case. I am on 10.3.2. Hopefully Apple will update soon, but I am less worried about it if it is not a hardware problem with my HA-2.


----------



## jegnyc

Kingston12 said:


> Thanks for that. I hadn't realised that was the case. I am on 10.3.2. Hopefully Apple will update soon, but I am less worried about it if it is not a hardware problem with my HA-2.


I've been exhorting people to make their feelings known to Apple here.


----------



## scoe141

SeraphicWings said:


> If you are running 10.3.x then this is an universal problem by Apple, not only Oppo but other DAC/AMPs are suffering this as well



Exactly.  I spoke to a rep at Oppo.  He advised it was a resource issue on Apple's end.  He said you can try and free up resources by turning off services you don't need while listening to the music i.e. Bluetooth, or Airplane mode (while keeping the unit on wifi)

I tried that and it still cut out.  The HA2 worked perfectly on my MBP.


----------



## SeraphicWings (Jun 5, 2017)

Rejoice, HA-2/HA-2SE and Portable DAC/AMP iOS users!

I've updated my 7 plus to iOS 11 Developer Beta. And it looks like Apple has addressed the problems with USB Audio data transfer. I've used my HA-2SE for nearly an hour and so far no analog signal dropouts (some digital signal disconnection still rarely happens though, but it restarted super fast)

Also, all my music on my 3rd party app iAudiogate, as well as other apps and data, still remain intact, and the app is working wonderfully on a developer build of an Operating system. But bugs and stutters happen because this is still an early stage build

But I can say for certain that iOS 11 is something very worth looking forward to if you are suffering the dropout issue from 10.3.x

If anyone is using iOS device with your Mfi certified portable DAC/AMP apart from the HA-2/HA-2SE and have updated to 11 please discuss with us more!


----------



## pfk777

SeraphicWings said:


> Rejoice, HA-2/HA-2SE and Portable DAC/AMP iOS users!
> 
> I've updated my 7 plus to iOS 11 Developer Beta. And it looks like Apple has addressed the problems with USB Audio data transfer. I've used my HA-2SE for nearly an hour and so far no analog signal dropouts (some digital signal disconnection still rarely happens though, but it restarted super fast)
> 
> ...


That is awesome news. Thanks for sharing!! Peter


----------



## polecrab

Anyone have an HA-1, HA-2SE, and HD600/650/6xx? If so, how much of a difference in sound quality can you hear between the 2 amps at moderate volume (like 9:30 on the HA-1 volume knob) with the Senn?

To put this in perspective, I just spent an hour switching between my iPhone 7 and HA-1 playing the same music, level matched by ear, so pretty informal. If I switched quickly, I could tell that the iPhone sound was slightly tinnier (rolled off at both frequency extremes), smaller, looser, and noisier. However, if I were blindfolded and asked to guess what I was listening to without being able to switch, I would fail (my ears aren't as young and fresh as most of yours).

So if you had the iPhone 7 at one end of the scale and HA-1 on the other, where would the HA-2SE fall on that scale? Closer to the HA-1 or closer to the iPhone 7?

Basically, if the HA-2SE is only going to be slightly better than the iPhone, there's no point in me buying it. However, if it's going to get me very close to the HA-1 performance at moderate volume driving the HD6__, it'll be worth it for me to buy it.


----------



## keithmarsh

pfk777 said:


> That is awesome news. Thanks for sharing!! Peter





SeraphicWings said:


> Rejoice, HA-2/HA-2SE and Portable DAC/AMP iOS users!
> 
> I've updated my 7 plus to iOS 11 Developer Beta. And it looks like Apple has addressed the problems with USB Audio data transfer. I've used my HA-2SE for nearly an hour and so far no analog signal dropouts (some digital signal disconnection still rarely happens though, but it restarted super fast)
> 
> ...



I'm on iOS 11 too and have tested with Oppo HA-2SE, Chord Mojo and Dragonfly Red... So far no drop outs either. :-D

There seems to be better/more seamless handover when you switch between different music apps - iAudiogagte --> Apple Music --> Plex (that I use for steaming hi res music from my server). You get a smooth fade down then fade up that I don't remember happening before. This to me is an indication that they have reworked a lot of the sound handling (and possibly why they were ignoring the 10.3 issues).

I noticed though that there music controls in control center and on the home screen don't work with any 3rd party music apps. The artwork doesn't appear and controls do not work. They do with Apple Music though. This is a further indication that there's a lot that has been changed and devs are going to have a bit of work to do to get iOS 11 ready


----------



## zilch0md (Jun 6, 2017)

I was just a patron at a restaurant/bar where a live 3-person band was playing folk music, this past Saturday evening.  They finished a set and tried to start patching music into their sound system from an iPhone 7, while they took a break.  The audio cut out just seconds after they had stepped down from the stage.  One of them turned back to troubleshoot it.

I'd seen him hook up his iPhone and had already been connecting and reconnecting the Lightning cable that ran to his mixer, to no avail.  So I went up and asked him which version of iOS he was running. He pulled it up and said, "10.3.1"

I told him about "the problem with iOS 10.3" and suggested he turn off the iPhone completely, then power it up and launch only the app he needed. Bingo. Problem fixed (for awhile, anyway.) He was grateful to get it fixed so quickly, but the moral of the story is that this problem is affecting a LOT of people, everywhere.  (He wasn't using any Oppo gear.)


----------



## grig (Jun 9, 2017)

anyone tried to connect an external speaker (small portable speaker) to the oppo instead of the headphones (on the headphones jack) ? i try that an no sound coming from speaker, any idea why ?

I use my ha 2 se in combination with my fiio x1, doing so the sabre dac, is still used or just the fiio's dac is ?


----------



## Yobster69 (Jun 9, 2017)

grig said:


> anyone tried to connect an external speaker (small portable speaker) to the oppo instead of the headphones (on the headphones jack) ? i try that an no sound coming from speaker, any idea why ?
> 
> I use my ha 2 se in combination with my fiio x1, doing so the sabre dac, is still used or just the fiio's dac is ?


Hi, is it an active speaker? By that I mean does it have its own internal amplifier? If it does, then you really would want to plug it into the Line Out socket rather than the Headphone Out.
I use mine with a set of Acoustic Energy Aego M's which are active, it works perfectly.


----------



## grig

Yobster69 said:


> Hi, is it an active speaker? By that I mean does it have its own internal amplifier? If it does, then you really would want to plug it into the Line Out socket rather than the Headphone Out.
> I use mine with a set of Acoustic Energy Aego M's which are active, it works perfectly.


Yes is an active speaker, the reason why i try to connect in the headphone jack is because i use my oppo with the fiio as a stack, therefore no room available on the line out jack.


----------



## Yobster69

grig said:


> Yes is an active speaker, the reason why i try to connect in the headphone jack is because i use my oppo with the fiio as a stack, therefore no room available on the line out jack.


Ah, then there is no need to use the Oppo then. Just connect the speakers to the line out of your Fiio DAP, they will then amplify the LO signal. If you prefer the DAC of the Oppo to the Fiio then you will need to attach it digitally through the USB port of both devices, which leaves the LO port of the Oppo free. 
I hope this helps?


----------



## grig

Yobster69 said:


> Ah, then there is no need to use the Oppo then. Just connect the speakers to the line out of your Fiio DAP, they will then amplify the LO signal. If you prefer the DAC of the Oppo to the Fiio then you will need to attach it digitally through the USB port of both devices, which leaves the LO port of the Oppo free.
> I hope this helps?


Well unfortunately, the fiio x1 doesn't have this feature, therefore the only way to use the fiio x1 with the oppo is through the 3.5mm jack, no other ways. Any idea anyway, why through the headphone jack there's no sound using a speaker ?

Using as a stack both dac's are in use? or the sabre is bypassed by the fiio pcm ?


----------



## Yobster69

grig said:


> Well unfortunately, the fiio x1 doesn't have this feature, therefore the only way to use the fiio x1 with the oppo is through the 3.5mm jack, no other ways. Any idea anyway, why through the headphone jack there's no sound using a speaker ?
> 
> Using as a stack both dac's are in use? or the sabre is bypassed by the fiio pcm ?


Hi. I do not own the X1, but as I understand it the Fiio's headphone jack can be set as a line out from within the settings. I could be wrong but I am fairly certain this is the case. 
If you are using a 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect between the headphone jack of the X1 and the Oppo, but not setting it to to the line out option, then you are using the DAC and amp of the Fiio, and then further amping the signal with the Oppo, essentially double amping your headphones. 
The way you are presently trying to send the signal to your speakers is by using the Fiio DAC, Fiio amp, and then the AMP of the Oppo, and your speaker amp definitely will not like that. 
The only way for you to use the sabre DAC of the Oppo is to send a digital signal from the Fiio, via USB to the Oppo, and let the Oppo take it from there. 
Anybody else please step in if they feel I am wrong?


----------



## TimeLord (Jun 9, 2017)

I have never tried to connect a speaker.

As for the X1, assuming you're using Gen 2 of the X1, the specs I checked show it has analog line out through its 3.5 mm jack. I did not see that it's capable of digital output. Another assumption, you're connecting the Fiio to the Oppo using a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable from the Fiio line out to the Oppo line in. If all of the above is correct, then you are not using the Oppo's DAC.

To use the Oppo's DAC, you'd need a digital connection to it. You'd use a USB cable for that.

Edit: @Yobster69, I had not seen your post when I replied. You have it right as far as I can tell.


----------



## grig

Yobster69 said:


> Hi. I do not own the X1, but as I understand it the Fiio's headphone jack can be set as a line out from within the settings. I could be wrong but I am fairly certain this is the case.
> If you are using a 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect between the headphone jack of the X1 and the Oppo, but not setting it to to the line out option, then you are using the DAC and amp of the Fiio, and then further amping the signal with the Oppo, essentially double amping your headphones.
> The way you are presently trying to send the signal to your speakers is by using the Fiio DAC, Fiio amp, and then the AMP of the Oppo, and your speaker amp definitely will not like that.
> The only way for you to use the sabre DAC of the Oppo is to send a digital signal from the Fiio, via USB to the Oppo, and let the Oppo take it from there.
> Anybody else please step in if they feel I am wrong?



Yea that's right, is exactly how i know to be ! But i was looking forward for a double check. So basically the Fiio X1first gen. doesn't have a feature to send out the digital information like the bigger brother X3 II gen. There's an option on the Fiio as line out but ,you still have to use the 3.5mm jack in both cases. In line out mode the signal goes out at 100% of volume. As i knew, in this case the only DAC used is the PCM in the Fiio and not the Sabre. But still is an amazing difference in sound quality using the oppo amp. than any other amp. I paired the Fiio with the O2 and most recently with the Elemental Watson and both are excellent amp's but when paired with the oppo you can feel an improvement in the DAC section as well. That's why i was wondering if there's any chance that "maybe" in the oppo there's an AD converter that send the information to the Sabre to get converted again in Analogue. But you're giving me a confirmation that this is not the case. Thumbs up for that.


----------



## grig

TimeLord said:


> I have never tried to connect a speaker.
> 
> As for the X1, assuming you're using Gen 2 of the X1, the specs I checked show it has analog line out through its 3.5 mm jack. I did not see that it's capable of digital output. Another assumption, you're connecting the Fiio to the Oppo using a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable from the Fiio line out to the Oppo line in. If all of the above is correct, then you are not using the Oppo's DAC.
> 
> ...



I use the X1 first gen, LO or not doesn't make a big difference in the X1. When on LO you have no control on the volume which is set to 100%. I never use this option, i rather prefer to set the volume manually somewhere between 75-85 % to avoid any kind of distorsion. In fact is not capable of digital out, unfortunately for me. And yes most likely i don't use the Oppo's DAC. At least apparently...


----------



## zilch0md (Jun 10, 2017)

[Withdrawing redundant comments.]


----------



## Timster

Hi All,

Been a few weeks since my last report, as have been overseas on a work trip.  Last report was on iOS 10.3.1, with no cell coverage on the flight to Manila; see back a few pages.  I updated to 10.3.2 before I left Manila to come home and today (back in Australia) commuted to Melbourne on a train.  Drop out regularly occurring, and with two different cables.  HA-2 set to lo-gain. 10.3.2 made no difference to me.  I will try and run it tomorrow without movement so cell and wifi remain stable and will report back.


----------



## keithmarsh

Timster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a few weeks since my last report, as have been overseas on a work trip.  Last report was on iOS 10.3.1, with no cell coverage on the flight to Manila; see back a few pages.  I updated to 10.3.2 before I left Manila to come home and today (back in Australia) commuted to Melbourne on a train.  Drop out regularly occurring, and with two different cables.  HA-2 set to lo-gain. 10.3.2 made no difference to me.  I will try and run it tomorrow without movement so cell and wifi remain stable and will report back.



I've been on the iOS 11 beta for a number of days and I have not had one single drop out. I was getting them every few minutes on iOS 10.3. 

Looks like the problem has been fixed but people will have to wait for the public beta or full release.


----------



## frustin

keithmarsh said:


> I've been on the iOS 11 beta for a number of days and I have not had one single drop out. I was getting them every few minutes on iOS 10.3.
> 
> Looks like the problem has been fixed but people will have to wait for the public beta or full release.



now that does sound promising, keep us updated on that please?


----------



## keithmarsh

frustin said:


> now that does sound promising, keep us updated on that please?



UPDATE!

I'm well over 2 weeks in (50+ hours use) and I have still not had a single issue or drop out.

I live and work in Central London and the amount of drop outs I was getting was making the HA-2SE unusable. These were every few minutes.

I have tested on iPhone 7 Plus, iPad Pro (1st gen) and iPad Pro 10.5. All had numerous dropouts on iOS10.3 but no problems at all with iOS11.

I've also had no problems with my Mojo and Dragonfly Red. These were both misbehaving under iOS10.3. They are fine with both versions of the CCK.

The apps I've teated with are Apple Music, Onkyo HF Player, iAudioGate, KaiserTone and Plex.


----------



## adrift02

Thanks -- I'll have to try the beta. The problem (audio cutting out until I re-initialize a connection) has gotten much worse with 10+ -- my HA-2SE is practically unusable because it happens so frequently. Makes sense it's on the iOS / driver side, as the problem arises even with a long lightning cable and my phone two feet apart from the DAC + airplane mode and offline music.


----------



## Timster

keithmarsh said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I'm well over 2 weeks in (50+ hours use) and I have still not had a single issue or drop out.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for iOS 11 release then!


----------



## jegnyc

There are reports on the thread on the Apple site that the problem is resolved in the current 10.3.3 beta.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cuenca John (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello guys, I just signed on here, looking for answers for the Oppo HA-2 stop playing.
Well, since the iOS 10.3.2 update it's been turn off/on then press play. Until today, when it stopped passing audio altogether. So I guess I'll just have to wait for the 10.3.3 update. I thought it was a problem with the DAC, until I came across this thread.


----------



## adrift02

Timster said:


> Fingers crossed for iOS 11 release then!



Good news – after installing the iOS 11 beta I haven’t had any drops today. That’s on the same bus ride that I *always* have issues. 

I did notice a handful of tiny stutters. Suspiciously, at the same points where it usually drops completely. Seems like maybe the interference issue (whatever it is) may still be there, but the OS handles it properly now. However, this was a situation where I was steaming music instead of playing offline tracks, so maybe that was it.

Regardless, the main offender seems to be fixed! I’ll post again if anything changes.


----------



## aldinho878

Anyone try the RHA Dacamp L1 and can compare to the HA-2?


----------



## nwavesailor

Yeah, someone posted here a few months ago about that comparison. Try a search.


----------



## erich6

Sadly the search function is not as good as it was with the old site.  At least I haven't figured out how you can search just within a specific thread like the old site allowed.


----------



## x RELIC x

erich6 said:


> Sadly the search function is not as good as it was with the old site.  At least I haven't figured out how you can search just within a specific thread like the old site allowed.



It's actually better. You need to check the 'Search this Thread Only' button. I also like how you can also define the person in the search criteria.


----------



## jegnyc

erich6 said:


> Sadly the search function is not as good as it was with the old site.  At least I haven't figured out how you can search just within a specific thread like the old site allowed.





x RELIC x said:


> It's actually better. You need to check the 'Search this Thread Only' button. I also like how you can also define the person in the search criteria.



I had trouble finding that option until someone pointed out where it was.  It's the Search box at the top right hand corner of the page.  In Chrome it disappears from the screen as you scroll down.  On the other hand, in Chrome the Search Forums menu option remains visible as you scroll, so I kept selecting that.


----------



## mandrake50

It disappears in IE too. It would be nice to make it part of the fixed banner.


----------



## erich6

x RELIC x said:


> It's actually better. You need to check the 'Search this Thread Only' button. I also like how you can also define the person in the search criteria.



Ah yes, I see the option now.  Thanks!


----------



## erich6

jegnyc said:


> I had trouble finding that option until someone pointed out where it was.  It's the Search box at the top right hand corner of the page.  In Chrome it disappears from the screen as you scroll down.  On the other hand, in Chrome the Search Forums menu option remains visible as you scroll, so I kept selecting that.



I knew about the search box being up there but when I had used it before I don't recall having an option to search just the thread; maybe because I used it outside of being in a thread.  I also have the same issue where it disappears so it's easy to forget about it.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## rickydenim

Hey all! Sorry, not sure if this has been posted but in anticipation of the Samsung Note 8, I was thinking about having to use my HA-2 with USB-C again (never got this working with my Note 7) and I began to look if Oppo had sorted a proper cable yet. Just came across this on the Oppo UK site! https://www.oppodigital.co.uk/Accessories_info_34.html

Thank the heavens! Hopefully I can figure out how to get one to Australia but have plenty of time to sort.


----------



## inertianinja

adrift02 said:


> Good news – after installing the iOS 11 beta I haven’t had any drops today. That’s on the same bus ride that I *always* have issues.
> 
> I did notice a handful of tiny stutters. Suspiciously, at the same points where it usually drops completely. Seems like maybe the interference issue (whatever it is) may still be there, but the OS handles it properly now. However, this was a situation where I was steaming music instead of playing offline tracks, so maybe that was it.
> 
> Regardless, the main offender seems to be fixed! I’ll post again if anything changes.



How has it been in the past 2 weeks? I'm very excited for this if true; I basically stopped using the HA2SE because of the dropouts.


----------



## captkirk

It looks like 10.3.3 has been released...

Can anyone report if the connectivity issues / drop-outs has been resolved?


----------



## inertianinja

captkirk said:


> It looks like 10.3.3 has been released...
> 
> Can anyone report if the connectivity issues / drop-outs has been resolved?


 
So far no dropouts since updating!


----------



## Donie Ray Samba-an (Jul 22, 2017)

Subhakar said:


> My Sony A25 isn't connecting with HA-2 as USB DAC using the Oppo-approved custom cable. Looks like a defective piece.
> Any HeadFi member who can do a custom interconnect below $40?



Why dont you use the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable


----------



## jegnyc

inertianinja said:


> So far no dropouts since updating!


On the thread at the Apple website, several people (including at least one Oppo user) have found that while 10.3.3 does indeed eliminate dropouts, there are still "glitches" in the music.  I take "glitches" to mean momentary breaks in playback from which the iDevice recovers.  Have you experienced that?  I'm still on 10.2 and can continue refusing to update if the problem has not been completely resolved.


----------



## RAQemUP

Ya staying on 10.2.1 myself. It's a guess if someone will have 100% glitch free use of not.


----------



## erich6

inertianinja said:


> So far no dropouts since updating!



Good news! Will test mine this weekend.


----------



## adrift02

inertianinja said:


> How has it been in the past 2 weeks? I'm very excited for this if true; I basically stopped using the HA2SE because of the dropouts.


Unfortunately I had to downgrade back to 10.3.2 due to AirPlay connectivity issues with iOS 11 (and other OS changes I hated). But over the week or so I used it, I never experienced a dropout.


----------



## adrift02

The 


jegnyc said:


> On the thread at the Apple website, several people (including at least one Oppo user) have found that while 10.3.3 does indeed eliminate dropouts, there are still "glitches" in the music.  I take "glitches" to mean momentary breaks in playback from which the iDevice recovers.  Have you experienced that?  I'm still on 10.2 and can continue refusing to update if the problem has not been completely resolved.


The "glitches" sound like what I was experiencing with iOS 11. I didn't get dropouts, but would occasionally get mico-stutters around the points where I'd usually get dropouts. I'm assuming that 10.3.3. and 11 both handle connectivity the same, but I'll have to test 10.3.3 now that I've jumped to the official update.


----------



## ntbm3

FYI, updated to latest 10.3.3 and everything has worked fine. No drops!

If any one is interested in a very lightly used HA-2 let me know, I will  be letting mine go soon.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

ntbm3 said:


> FYI, updated to latest 10.3.3 and everything has worked fine. No drops!
> 
> If any one is interested in a very lightly used HA-2 let me know, I will  be letting mine go soon.



Updated my iPhone 7+ with the 10.3.3, the issues still happens with the small cable provided by OPPO, but it's all good with my Apple cable. Another annoying issue that is definitely an iOS issues is sometimes you press Pause on the apple music player and it stop recognizing the lightning connection, so you need to remove the cable and connect again so it can recognize. that happens even with Apple Car Play. 
Anyone having this problem and know a way to resolve it?


----------



## knaai (Aug 21, 2017)

ekrauss said:


> It confirms that the fault is in Apple's USB driver introduced in iOS 10. Shielding is not the issue. Your analysis did not turn out to be correct. That's OK--I'm not pointing fingers at you and I know you attempted to isolate the issue, although in the end, the professional engineers at Oppo figured it out. Too bad Apple broke compatibility. Thankfully, the issue affects a minority of all users of iOS 10 and the HA-2. I have not experienced any problems, for example. However, I know that is not comforting to those users who have.


I have bought the HA-2 back in august 2015 and had exactly the same issues back then, together with the iPhone 6, than I do suffer now with the iPhone 7 and the HA-2 SE. So it can't be just a iOS 10 issue like you stated here. Back then I had the same dropouts as described oa by *dennistdk*.
However, the problems became worse with the use of the iPhone 7, the music not only stopped on a regularly basis, but also gave funny noises when packed together with a short cable.


----------



## ekrauss

It's a problem with iOS 10's USB driver power management, as detailed in the thread above.  It is not an HA-2 or HA-2SE hardware issue.  Hopefully Apple will resolve this problem when iOS 11 is introduced in the fall.


----------



## erich6

So I've been testing my HA-2SE with my iPhone 6s using 10.3.3 and the short cable supplied by Oppo with the DAC and haven't had any issues over several hours play sessions so I would say the issue with iOS 10 is solved. 

I have not tried it in the conditions (low cellular signal levels) others have reported dropouts before the iOS 10 update happened.


----------



## knaai

Here the same! No big issues anymore. 

Because I had also a lot of interruptions with the OPPO HA-2 with iOS9 I thought it was related to the OPPO. Back then I had a lot of issues with the cables and USB port of the device. 
Luckily enough it seems to be solved now.


----------



## adeeb (Sep 3, 2017)

i'm not sure why you all say ios 10.3.3 has solved the stability issues with HA-2SE. for me, they are definitely still there, although they may have changed somewhat. mostly, i hear frequent clicks/gaps, but sometimes the click is followed by a long enough gap that the music pauses and i have to turn off the ha-2se then turn it back on before resuming. airplane mode is much better, but i still have some click/gaps. i suspect those might be attributed to some apps retaining location services -- even though i turned it off.

i'm using the short cable supplied by oppo and have the phone stacked. all the music i have been listening to has been hi-res flac using HF Player.

UPDATE: It seems like my cable is now damaged -- the lightning connector is bent and my phone does not seee the oppo anymore. i'm not sure is the initial stages of this had already manifested previously and were the real cause of the clicks and pauses. i'll test next week with a longer cable during a long flight.


----------



## inertianinja

Minor update:

went back and forth with Oppo a bit. They sent me a new lightning cable - longer and thinner than the original.
I think the dropouts have stopped, but it's still not perfect. I find that if no music is playing, it will just continue to disconnect and reconnect, but apparently not while playing.
Sheesh.


----------



## Cuenca John (Sep 4, 2017)

Never mind problem solved.


----------



## candysound

Hi, I am looking for a DAC/amp for my iPhone and the HA-2 is at the top of my small list of choices but was wondering if I could answer phone calls while using it. thanks


----------



## knaai

Unfortunately you can't...


----------



## DrunkSaru

candysound said:


> Hi, I am looking for a DAC/amp for my iPhone and the HA-2 is at the top of my small list of choices but was wondering if I could answer phone calls while using it. thanks


What phones will you generally be using? and what led you to HA-2? Have you had a chance to listen with the HA-2 yet?


----------



## candysound

DrunkSaru said:


> What phones will you generally be using? and what led you to HA-2? Have you had a chance to listen with the HA-2 yet?



I'm running an iPhone 6s atm and i was planning to upgrade to 8 soon and thought of two options, an amp/DAC, in this case, the ha-2 with iems or i get the audeze isine and wish I like em enough to keep, but the ha-2 or amp/DAC seems a more reasonable way to go since I can use which items I want.

about hearing the ha-2, no I did not but read a lot of praise on its Dac(sabre) so I was willing to try it and if I don't like it, i just take a small hit and hopefully sell it.


----------



## DrunkSaru

Like everything else in the Hifi world, sound is very subjective. I personally enjoy the sabre dac but that's just me with the genre of music i listen to. Many say it makes certain songs sound too bright at times. I can see how that can be the case. I would highly recommend listening to it with the isine when you get them. In fact, buy the isine first. They aren't hard to drive at all. The iphone's generally have an okay dac/amp so you should be fine. Meanwhile, try to get a listen to the HA-2 from someone who might be local to you. The darn thing still costs $300 so it's a hefty investment, especially for those who don't have a lot of money to burn. If you listen to more electronic/synthesized music or like stuff with heavy bass, my recommendation is the Dragonfly Red. It's cheaper than the HA-2, even after buying the lightening to USB adapter. I personally feel the mojo sounded the best with the isine but again, sound is subjective. Also, my ears aren't good enough to distinguish the differences with all the different Dac's out there. I've heard several products with the Sabre Dac inside but the amp is all tuned differently so the sound you hear will still be different so I can't really hate on the Sabre DAC. For example, the HA-2 and Dragonfly Red (Or black) both have Sabre DAC's, though slightly different chips, sound pretty different to me. Many of my friends prefer the Dragonfly over my HA-2. Of course the HA-2 has it's own volume knob (I Love knobs), hi/lo gain, bass gain, and it's own battery but many people on this thread have also complained about it not working well with the iphones (if you read back on the thread). I'm an android user and haven't had any issues. Sorry I tend to rant a lot. So back to the point. Highly recommend listening to the amp first before purchasing. 

On a side note, what DAC/AMP/device do you use currently if you have one?


----------



## adrift02

Similar to what DrunkSaru said, a lot of this is subjective. I will say the HA-2SE seems to fall somewhere in the neutral/bright spectrum (closer to neutral) to my ears, which is probably the AMP more than the DAC. That can pair well with some IEMs, but could be less satisfying when paired with IEMs that are already sibilant/bright, especially when the iPhone generally does a decent job by itself. For example, I have some Polk speakers that I pair with an old H&K amp because it's on the warm side and offsets their brightness. Another thing to keep in mind is the iOS pairing still isn't perfect. They fixed the dropouts, but there are still leftover "stutters" when those dropouts would occur (albeit they're very minor). Hope that helps -- try it first if you can.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

I bought my HA-2SE a couple months ago and I use it with my Monolith M1060 and it sounds awesome, some musics they sound too bright, but for that the HA-2SE has the magic bottom (Bass boost) to increase the low end and it balances really well without making it sound too artificial.

I still have the problems with the dropouts majorly when the phone is receiving/sending notifications, definitely IOS/lightning issue as I have similar problems with my Apple Car Play.


----------



## candysound (Sep 7, 2017)

Did not know the ha-2 has issues with iPhones, though it was designed mainly for iOS users in mind, anyway thanks for the heads up cos I do like a slightly warmer sound myself, especially on the go.
I will go for the isine with cypher cable and hope they will be comfy enough.


As for DAC, I have a Marantz DAC 1 ATM bought for a bargain and running a smsl Sanskrit on the desk for (PS4-Mac).


----------



## DrunkSaru

candysound said:


> As for DAC, I have a Marantz DAC 1 ATM bought for a bargain and running a smsl Sanskrit on the desk for (PS4-Mac).


AHHhhhh! Dude, you have a fanstastic DAC/Amp. - referring to the Marantz HD-DAC1. I used to have that and I loved it! It looked so nice on my wood desk. Unfortunately, I sold it to get the less visually appealing Jotunheim last year because at the time I had some harder to drive headphones plus I kinda wanted to try the balanced thing too. I almost want to say that the DAC chip in the SK6 is inferior/older than the one in the Marantz too but as stated prior, I probably wont be able to tell the difference.

Anyway, the Marantz will sound much warmer than the HA-2 so the HA-2 will sound very bright. Note that I have the original HA-2 and not the HA-2SE and I have not heard the SE yet so I don't know how much of a sound difference there is between the two. When the SE first came out, many preferred the sound of the SE over the original during their initial listen but no one ever talked about how it was different and eventually I just stopped reading up. So when you get your iSine and you listen through the Marantz and you feel like you can use a bit more brightness to your music, then consider the HA-2. Other recommendation, don't get rid of your Marantz. I kinda regret getting rid of mine but then again I got it for a super cheap price. Someone bought it thinking it was a home theater amp that was super small only to realize it was not so it was returned and I ended up getting it for $450, later selling it for $500 (with lost remote). If I can swoop one up again for $400, It will be bought in a heartbeat. Lastly, a bit off topic, my friend has the iSine20 and we paired it up with his WooAudio WA8 over the weekend and it sounded so f'in nice. Not saying you should go spend $2000, but if you ever get the chance, I would recommend having a listen.  Cheers


----------



## Cuenca John

Since I upgraded my iPad to 10.3.3, I have had no dropouts. Or any problems using the VOX app, which I use for FLAC files. 
Before the 10.3.3, I could not turn off the iPad, while playing music via VOX. The VOX player would shut down.
As for the HA-2 being bright...I'd say it has more to do with which headphone you're using, more than the music.
I pair the HA-2 with Oppo PM-3...perfect match, not bright at all. I always have the bass boost on.


----------



## adrift02

Just so I'm clear -- I don't consider the HA-2SE bright. It's very close to neutral. If I had to swing it one way or another, I'd put it on the bright end of neutral though. I'd say it's a non-issue unless you have headphones that are right on the edge of too bright or sibilant or something, and then should consider a warmer amp. Other than the iOS headaches I love the SQ of this thing.


----------



## DrunkSaru

Cuenca John said:


> As for the HA-2 being bright...I'd say it has more to do with which headphone you're using, more than the music.
> I pair the HA-2 with Oppo PM-3...perfect match, not bright at all. I always have the bass boost on.


I agree with headphones idea. I also agree that the amp is pretty neutral. I also agree that the PM3 paired with HA2 is brilliant. But the PM3 paired with some other amps I wasn't overly excited about. Example: Wooaudio WA3 just sounded way too dark for me with the PM3 even though it opened up the soundstage a lot. 

One of the things I noticed over the few years I owned the HA-2. Easy to drive headphones/IEM's usually are fine and retain the sound signature they are supposed to have but the harder they become to drive, the brighter they sound at higher volumes. and by brighter, I'm talking maybe 3-4 db higher than normal so for some, I don't think it makes a difference. I first noticed it with my old Fostex t50rp MK2 unmodded. Then my HD650, HD800, HE500. Also, this I'm not positive on since I don't have anything to really measure but the planars seemed to increase in brightness just a tad bit more than regular dynamic drivers. Anyway, that said, I still stand by my original recommendation which is buy the phones first and then select an amp that you feel pairs well with it. 

**on a side note, i never use the bass boost on mine. I quite enjoy the way things sound with out it**


----------



## Cuenca John

When I am in Germany, later this month, going to test drive Beyerdynamic DT1990, with the HA-2.
Maybe I'll buy the DT1990 or maybe not...to be determined. When on planes, trains most certainly be using the Oppo PM-3, being they're closed back.
The 1990 are open back. Should be an interesting comparison between the PM-3 and DT1990.


----------



## adrift02

Cuenca John said:


> When I am in Germany, later this month, going to test drive Beyerdynamic DT1990, with the HA-2.
> Maybe I'll buy the DT1990 or maybe not...to be determined. When on planes, trains most certainly be using the Oppo PM-3, being they're closed back.
> The 1990 are open back. Should be an interesting comparison between the PM-3 and DT1990.



For what it's worth (I have no idea how different the DT1990 sounds), the HA-2SE sounds great with the DT770 (80ohm). It does a great job powering them and pairs well being that the DT770 is slightly bass-heavy.


----------



## Cuenca John

It might be that I'll prefer the HA-2 bass boost off with the Beyerdynamic as opposed to it being on with the PM-3.


----------



## candysound

DrunkSaru said:


> AHHhhhh! Dude, you have a fanstastic DAC/Amp. - referring to the Marantz HD-DAC1. I used to have that and I loved it! It looked so nice on my wood desk. Unfortunately, I sold it to get the less visually appealing Jotunheim last year because at the time I had some harder to drive headphones plus I kinda wanted to try the balanced thing too. I almost want to say that the DAC chip in the SK6 is inferior/older than the one in the Marantz too but as stated prior, I probably wont be able to tell the difference.
> 
> Anyway, the Marantz will sound much warmer than the HA-2 so the HA-2 will sound very bright. Note that I have the original HA-2 and not the HA-2SE and I have not heard the SE yet so I don't know how much of a sound difference there is between the two. When the SE first came out, many preferred the sound of the SE over the original during their initial listen but no one ever talked about how it was different and eventually I just stopped reading up. So when you get your iSine and you listen through the Marantz and you feel like you can use a bit more brightness to your music, then consider the HA-2. Other recommendation, don't get rid of your Marantz. I kinda regret getting rid of mine but then again I got it for a super cheap price. Someone bought it thinking it was a home theater amp that was super small only to realize it was not so it was returned and I ended up getting it for $450, later selling it for $500 (with lost remote). If I can swoop one up again for $400, It will be bought in a heartbeat. Lastly, a bit off topic, my friend has the iSine20 and we paired it up with his WooAudio WA8 over the weekend and it sounded so f'in nice. Not saying you should go spend $2000, but if you ever get the chance, I would recommend having a listen.  Cheers




Not cos I own one,  cos i just got it a couple of months ago and I am really happy with it paired with an He400i , but it really looks good and sounds is very pleasing, mind you I do love the Marantz sound cos my hi-fi and AV system is mostly Marantz and its a slight warmer side of nuatral which I prefer.
a local shop is going to have the isine10 this next week and I will be able to try them on, I did not get them yet cos I heard comfort wise they are 50/50 and would not want to risk £250 for them not being comfy enough , apart from that I thing is a no-brainer having a portable planar with a Dad/Amp,specially if you run IOS.


----------



## DrunkSaru

candysound said:


> Not cos I own one,  cos i just got it a couple of months ago and I am really happy with it paired with an He400i , but it really looks good and sounds is very pleasing, mind you I do love the Marantz sound cos my hi-fi and AV system is mostly Marantz and its a slight warmer side of nuatral which I prefer.
> a local shop is going to have the isine10 this next week and I will be able to try them on, I did not get them yet cos I heard comfort wise they are 50/50 and would not want to risk £250 for them not being comfy enough , apart from that I thing is a no-brainer having a portable planar with a Dad/Amp,specially if you run IOS.


If the regular tips are not comfortable, see if they have the ribbed tips (found on the LCDi4). I completely fell in love with the ribbed tip and almost prefer them over the foam tips I've had on other IEM's. Also keep in mind I hate IEM's. I hate sticking things inside my ear. But the LCD i4 was immensely comfortable but I can't afford the price tag. The iSine20 is the next step down but I tried it with the ribbed tips and they felt just as good.


----------



## candysound

DrunkSaru said:


> If the regular tips are not comfortable, see if they have the ribbed tips (found on the LCDi4). I completely fell in love with the ribbed tip and almost prefer them over the foam tips I've had on other IEM's. Also keep in mind I hate IEM's. I hate sticking things inside my ear. But the LCD i4 was immensely comfortable but I can't afford the price tag. The iSine20 is the next step down but I tried it with the ribbed tips and they felt just as good.



il take it they all come with the ribbed tips right?


----------



## DrunkSaru

I'm not sure, I think so now. But at CanJam when I was talking to Mark Cohen, he said that it was new and was shipping out with i4's first and the isine did not. I was under that impression until I saw Tyll's review and he had both versions but that could also be because hew as reviewing them. I'm not sure. But you can always give Audeze a call and find out. They usually have pretty good customer service.


----------



## Christopher Patzman

I found this forum right about the time that people here found that the ios 11 public betas solved the connection problem to my HA-2. I jumped aboard the beta bandwagon and was happily listening to my Oppo until....... Yesterday I updated my iphone 6 to the official ios 11 software that was released this week and now I cannot get my iphone to connect to the Oppo at all. Is anyone here successfully using their Oppo with the new ios software?


----------



## ekrauss

Christopher Patzman said:


> I found this forum right about the time that people here found that the ios 11 public betas solved the connection problem to my HA-2. I jumped aboard the beta bandwagon and was happily listening to my Oppo until....... Yesterday I updated my iphone 6 to the official ios 11 software that was released this week and now I cannot get my iphone to connect to the Oppo at all. Is anyone here successfully using their Oppo with the new ios software?


iOS 11 has not been officially released yet.  It hits the streets on 9/19, which is five days from now.  If I were you, I would do a clean install on 9/19 because who knows what you actually installed?  A pirated developer package claiming to be the "golden master," perhaps?  I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Christopher Patzman

It's the official golden master that showed up in my software updates early because I'm enrolled in the Beta User program. I have read that there are still sometimes things they still fix between the golden master release and the public release. I really hope this is the case. I will take your suggestion and do a fresh load next week.


----------



## DrunkSaru

candysound said:


> il take it they all come with the ribbed tips right?


FYI, I was just at an Audiophile meet and Mark Cohen form Audeze was there so I asked him about the ribbed or rather the "Grooved" tips as he called it. He said that if you buy any of the iSine's now, all will come with the regular and grooved tips and If you bought one before they included it, he suggested you call them up and as long as you're nice, they would likely just send you some of the grooved tips.


----------



## oldmate

Hi guys and Girls,

Just a quick question.

I'm currently using a galaxy S3 rooted with UAPPro as my player and as wondering if I ditched the S3 for a iPhone 5S (pretty cheap 2nd hand) and the appropriate app for playback is there going to be any difference in sound quality??

Cheers.


----------



## DrunkSaru

oldmate said:


> Hi guys and Girls,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


You probably won't hear that much of a difference but that would depend on the headphones that you're using as well. The iphone (5S) will power the headphones better (than GS3) so your volume will get louder and I've known several people mistakenly think higher the volume the better. But yeah, between the two, the iPhone will sound better IMO. I've also owned the S3 in the past as well as the Note 3, Never the 5S but have owned the 5 & 6.


----------



## oldmate

Thanks for the reply mate. I should have been more specific - as in I will be using the HA-2 with the iPhone - not standalone.


----------



## phiemon

Does anyone have the HTC 10 and can tell me how it sounds compared to the Oppo HA-2(se)? I need the better sound for house music and some pop.

You would help me very much!


----------



## DrunkSaru

oldmate said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I should have been more specific - as in I will be using the HA-2 with the iPhone - not standalone.


I thought the question was odd. Anyway, that's my setup now as well and I personally can't tell the difference but should be the point eh? Regardless of source, you're running it through the same DAC/AMP so technically it should sound the same. Of course if you're bypassing the DAC and using it just as an amp, then sound and volume will vary.


----------



## oldmate

DrunkSaru said:


> I thought the question was odd. Anyway, that's my setup now as well and I personally can't tell the difference but should be the point eh? Regardless of source, you're running it through the same DAC/AMP so technically it should sound the same. Of course if you're bypassing the DAC and using it just as an amp, then sound and volume will vary.



Thanks mate. So the iPhone 5S outputs bit perfect to the HA-2 or close to it via the lightning port?? Do you need a third party app or does the standard apple music player achieve this??


----------



## DrunkSaru

won't say it's perfect but close enough. I used to use a third party app but I don't remember what it was. For me, the 3rd party app was so I could play more a variety of file types at the time. I don't know about now. I think someone else can chime in here...


----------



## alpovs

oldmate, if you read a few posts up you will see that iPhones have problems with the HA-2(SE).


----------



## adrift02

oldmate said:


> Thanks mate. So the iPhone 5S outputs bit perfect to the HA-2 or close to it via the lightning port?? Do you need a third party app or does the standard apple music player achieve this??



Using a DAC (lightning connector) you'll be able to output 24/96 (not sure about anything higher). You'll need a third party player because iTunes won't do FLAC (unless you're using ALAC).


----------



## PDC3

DrunkSaru said:


> won't say it's perfect but close enough. I used to use a third party app but I don't remember what it was. For me, the 3rd party app was so I could play more a variety of file types at the time. I don't know about now. I think someone else can chime in here...


My HA-2 (and I believe the SE as well) has a two-tier volume control system:  it responds to the iPhone's digital volume and then also has its own analog volume control (its knob).  So if you're concerned about "bit perfect" then turn the iPhone's volume all the way up.  At that point, the digital volume control "drops off" from the flow of digits from iPhone to HA-2 (or any DAC).  Use the analog volume knob of the HA-2 to control your volume.  Personally, I couldn't detect enough difference to overly worry about it, but then my most critical listening is on my desktop system.

Now a separate issue is which file types the iPhone will handle using its native "Music" app.  I just read that iOS 11 will/should incorporate support for FLAC files because, it seems, the patents for FLAC have run out and its now in public domain.  We'll see.  Head-fiers who use their iPhones as their mission-critical listening device seem to like the Onkyo iOS app, which works with any DAC, not just Onkyo brand.

The HA-2 plus PM-3 combo, which I own, seems quite lovely to me, sonic-wise.  I don't always choose the bass boost, it depends on the tune (I nearly wrote "the cut", revealing how old I am).  However, there are occasional interruptions in the flow of music that require me to turn off-and-on the HA-2.  Doesn't happen often enough to dissuade me.  My other portable DAC is the Soundblaster E5, and the HA-2 is clearly superior in clarity of sound, to my ears.  But my desktop Schiit optical DAC seems a bit more open-sounding than using the HA-2 as optical in to line-out to the same Schiit Asgard 2 amp.
There - that'll teach ya to ask others to chime in <whew>.


----------



## alpovs

PDC3 said:


> it seems, the patents for FLAC have run out and its now in public domain.


What?! *FLAC* stands for *Free Lossless Audio Codec. *Free for commercial or noncommercial use.


----------



## Maleckii

alpovs said:


> What?! *FLAC* stands for *Free Lossless Audio Codec. *Free for commercial or noncommercial use.



Yeah, FLAC has always been open source. The libraries are BSD, and the reference implementation is GPL. I think Apple never implemented it because they were trying to get people to use ALAC, but for some reason they've done an about face here.


----------



## oldmate

alpovs said:


> oldmate, if you read a few posts up you will see that iPhones have problems with the HA-2(SE).



Cheers mate - might have to hold off.


----------



## oldmate

adrift02 said:


> Using a DAC (lightning connector) you'll be able to output 24/96 (not sure about anything higher). You'll need a third party player because iTunes won't do FLAC (unless you're using ALAC).



Thanks for the reply. I will give it some more thought. As the old addage states, if it ain't broke......


----------



## adrift02

oldmate said:


> Cheers mate - might have to hold off.



Just to be clear, the main issue people were having -- where playback stopped and the connection needed to be re-initialized -- was mostly fixed (for me and others, AFAIK) with the 10.3.3 update. I assume iOS 11 is fine too, though I've only tried the beta. There's still a very slight stutter on occasion that happens when playback would have normally stopped, but I don't consider it a deal breaker and would still recommend the HA-2SE for iOS users. Before 10.3.3 I absolutely would not have recommended the pairing due to the re-initialization being a major headache.


----------



## mandrake50

Maleckii said:


> Yeah, FLAC has always been open source. The libraries are BSD, and the reference implementation is GPL. I think Apple never implemented it because they were trying to get people to use ALAC, but for some reason they've done an about face here.


  Maybe because they had to bow to popular demand. Even though, Apple usually thinks that they know better than their users.


----------



## PDC3

Maleckii said:


> Yeah, FLAC has always been open source. The libraries are BSD, and the reference implementation is GPL. I think Apple never implemented it because they were trying to get people to use ALAC, but for some reason they've done an about face here.


Yup, my bad. Sorry, had read about MP3 patents expiring, not FLAC. But iOS support for FLAC via v11 has been reported, but not confirmed that MUSIC APP will allow playback.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Hello everyone,

Coming back to update my complains about iPhone + HA2SE breaking out the sound. Just updated to iOS11 and apparently the issue is gone. if anyone has the problem solved with the new iOS, let us know.


----------



## Cuenca John

For FLAC files I use VOX for iOS, works quite well. Automatically changes to whatever the sample rate of the recoding is.


----------



## swesko

The oppo is nice and bright indeed so if you listen to some pop/badly mastered tracks it can become sibilant and hqrsh with the highs unless you pair it with darker iems i think. I can hear some difference with the mojo but i dont think its worth the price difference (i own both). Im listening on my s8 but i heard theres some issue with ios devices mainly iphones


----------



## DrunkSaru

swesko said:


> The oppo is nice and bright indeed so if you listen to some pop/badly mastered tracks it can become sibilant and hqrsh with the highs unless you pair it with darker iems i think. I can hear some difference with the mojo but i dont think its worth the price difference (i own both). Im listening on my s8 but i heard theres some issue with ios devices mainly iphones


how have you avoided the reverse charge issue with your S8 and HA-2?


----------



## swesko (Sep 22, 2017)

Bought a cable from ebay it costs 7 usd, if  you look for usb cable oppo you will find it. Took a month to get it but its not charging the oppo anymore 

Look for yourcharger seller he has a few variations of the cable


----------



## DrunkSaru

What cable? I've bought literally 8 different ones and all will do the same thing.


----------



## swesko

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340


----------



## DrunkSaru

thanks, i just bought that and another one that was a bit longer. I'm wondering if they disabled the pins that charge and only left data pins. It's been frustrating to say the least. I was hoping Oreo would fix this issue but I've been too lazy to update my phone. I'll try this. Thanks.


----------



## swesko

Well it is working for me so should work for you as well  and i wish i had seen the longer one as this one can put strain on the usb port when stacking with my phone


----------



## DrunkSaru

Do you by any chance have a device or a charger that is USB C? I want to try to confirm my hypothesis about disabling the power. If you do, please try connecting to the cable you bought to that C charger and see if it starts to charge the battery in the HA-2. If you don't have a charger, I guess I'll wait for my cable to come in and test myself (but by then I might have updated my phone to Oreo). My phone never reverse charged when it had Marshmallow so I want to say it's a software thing and hope Oreo fixes it but we'll see. Anyway, thanks for the cable advice. Hope it works.


----------



## Cuenca John

While in Hamburg, I auditioned the Beyer Dynamic DT1990 hp with a couple of DACs, one being the Oppo HA-2 w/ my iPad.
Superb, would be the word...and better than my Oppo PM-3 hp. Being the PM-3 is closed and the 1990 is open, plenty of room for both in my system.
The combo was in no way bright. HA-2 set to high gain, bass normal. Just outstanding. I listened to my go to recording for both male/female voices....Elvis Presley & Helene Fischer singing duet...Just Pretend.


----------



## alpovs

DrunkSaru said:


> thanks, i just bought that and another one that was a bit longer. I'm wondering if they disabled the pins that charge and only left data pins. It's been frustrating to say the least. I was hoping Oreo would fix this issue but I've been too lazy to update my phone. I'll try this. Thanks.


No, it's not software. I experimentally found that the HA-2(SE) is designed not to request charging when connected with a cable with OTG at both ends. It's easy when it's a micro-B to micro-B cable such as the included cable, because it's pass through. But USB-C has a different structure and a different definition of OTG. It's controlled by resistors. Most USB-C cables are for charging and include a 56 kOhm resistor. However, to be an OTG (or USB host in a new definition) cable the resistor in it must be 5.1 kOhm. That's why most micro-B to USB-C adapters didn't prevent charging of the HA-2(SE) by phone. 

So, the proper cable for the HA-2(SE) should be micro-B OTG with the floating ID pin on one side and USB-C with an Rd (5.1 kOhm) resistor on the other side. I worked with 'yourcharger' seller from eBay and she found the correct cable. The link 5 posts above is that particular cable. At the same time the OPPO support was trying to make me buy some obscure micro-B to USB-C adapters that were not available in my country. 

For more insights on USB-C "OTG" see this link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeWnh1XzRtdHpoRGs/view


----------



## DrunkSaru

Interesting. With Marshmallow, I had no issues, with Nougat, the OS had the ability to charge other devices and with my testing of different OTG cables is how I came across my conclusion. But thanks for the clarification. I contacted Oppo and Google and neither had an answer at the time (of course this was a year ago). Well, fingers crossed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dcun201

I ordered one from ebay awhile back and got the same problem it was charging the HA-2 from my phone.  I guess the seller fixed the issue recently but I went ahead and called Oppo directly in California and got them to shipped me a cable.  Cable came and I can see one of the pin is shorted for sure.  Works perfectly, not charging through my phone etc.  If you decide to call them and order just asked for the usb C cable for HA-2SE.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 23, 2017)

can someone suggest a non apple transport for this dac/amp and please also tell me the exact cable you are using. I now have 12 different cables at home NONE of which work. What do you people even use? literally everything i've tried ends up with the HA2 draining the battery of whatever device is connected, most of the time it pLAYS but the connected device dies in 3 hours and i'm left with a useless HA2 with a full battery.

P.S: i will pay $50 to anyone who,* before Sep 30th* get's me a way to plug my nexus/pixel/LGG6 phone into this DAC without draining the phone. Tell me which cable to buy, make a cable and sell it, IDC, i'll pay you $50 extra if I have said cable inside the week.


----------



## djmakemynight (Sep 23, 2017)

TjPhysicist said:


> can someone suggest a non apple transport for this dac/amp and please also tell me the exact cable you are using. I now have 12 different cables at home NONE of which work. What do you people even use? literally everything i've tried ends up with the HA2 draining the battery of whatever device is connected, most of the time it pLAYS but the connected device dies in 3 hours and i'm left with a useless HA2 with a full battery.
> 
> P.S: i will pay $50 to anyone who,* before Sep 30th* get's me a way to plug my nexus/pixel/LGG6 phone into this DAC without draining the phone. Tell me which cable to buy, make a cable and sell it, IDC, i'll pay you $50 extra if I have said cable inside the week.



Hi there, while typing this, I have my LG V20 connected to the HA-2 playing spotify in the background.

I am using the default OPPO micro USB to micro USB with a USB C adapter. Nothing seems to be charging anything.

https://m.imgur.com/a/gV2T7

Edit: tested on Note8. Nobody charges anyone.


----------



## TjPhysicist

djmakemynight said:


> Hi there, while typing this, I have my LG V20 connected to the HA-2 playing spotify in the background.
> 
> I am using the default OPPO micro USB to micro USB with a USB C adapter. Nothing seems to be charging anything.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/gV2T7


can you please link the EXACT cable, i assume the micro-micro is something that's one of the cables in the box with the oppo, but the usb c one: i used anker and it doesn't work at all.

Also: pull down on your notification thing, there should be a USB notification, what does it say (e.g. mine says "phone is chargng other device").


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> can you please link the EXACT cable, i assume the micro-micro is something that's one of the cables in the box with the oppo, but the usb c one: i used anker and it doesn't work at all.
> 
> Also: pull down on your notification thing, there should be a USB notification, what does it say (e.g. mine says "phone is chargng other device").



It is the default cable in the box with the HA-2. I just use a micro USB to USB Type C adapter.

https://imgur.com/a/ivzD1

For the notifications, select nothing. Just leave it.

https://imgur.com/a/7OBS1


----------



## TjPhysicist

djmakemynight said:


> It is the default cable in the box with the HA-2. I just use a micro USB to USB Type C adapter.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ivzD1
> 
> ...


"Charge Connected Device". Your phone is in fact charging the HA-2. see how that one is selected (blue dot instead of blank/white dot next to last option).


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> "Charge Connected Device". Your phone is in fact charging the HA-2. see how that one is selected (blue dot instead of blank/white dot next to last option).



It's an option. I did not select anything that's why it is in my notification bar. Zoom in on the


TjPhysicist said:


> "Charge Connected Device". Your phone is in fact charging the HA-2. see how that one is selected (blue dot instead of blank/white dot next to last option).



Yes, the selection is to charge HA-2. However, look at the lights on HA-2. Nothing because it is not charging.

Why? The cable that OPPO included does not charge. They disabled some pins or something. You can read up. I just added an OTG USB C adapter to use that cable on my V20 and Note8.

https://imgur.com/a/7gQ2R


----------



## TjPhysicist

djmakemynight said:


> It's an option. I did not select anything that's why it is in my notification bar. Zoom in on the
> 
> 
> Yes, the selection is to charge HA-2. However, look at the lights on HA-2. Nothing because it is not charging.
> ...


. I'm tried the same thing by using their cable with an anker adapter. My phone doesn't even recognise that anything at all is connected.


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> . I'm tried the same thing by using their cable with an anker adapter. My phone doesn't even recognise that anything at all is connected.



Weird. My adapter is unbranded and cost like 1 buck?

Your can resort to this:
http://oppodigital.co.uk/accessories.html

3rd last from the bottom there is a Micro B to C cable.


----------



## alpovs (Sep 23, 2017)

TjPhysicist said:


> can someone suggest a non apple transport for this dac/amp and please also tell me the exact cable you are using. I now have 12 different cables at home NONE of which work. What do you people even use? literally everything i've tried ends up with the HA2 draining the battery of whatever device is connected, most of the time it pLAYS but the connected device dies in 3 hours and i'm left with a useless HA2 with a full battery.
> 
> P.S: i will pay $50 to anyone who,* before Sep 30th* get's me a way to plug my nexus/pixel/LGG6 phone into this DAC without draining the phone. Tell me which cable to buy, make a cable and sell it, IDC, i'll pay you $50 extra if I have said cable inside the week.


Get this cable from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
I have it and use with the Nexus 5X. No charging/draining. It doesn't matter what the pull down menu says. Just plug it in and it works.
See my post for reasons why most adapters and cables don't work, i.e., drain phone battery: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
Besides, adapter + cable is a hassle - it sticks out too far, slowly ruining the port.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 23, 2017)

alpovs said:


> Get this cable from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> I have it and use with the Nexus 5X. No charging/draining. It doesn't matter what the pull down menu says. Just plug it in and it works.
> See my post for reasons why most adapters and cables don't work, i.e., drain phone battery: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> Besides, adapter + cable is a hassle - it sticks out too far, slowly ruining the port.


yea i bought that, a bit short for my liking, but better than nothing i suppose. Unfortunately, this is prbly only gonna be here sometime early november.

P.S: i saw ur post. so IN THEORY. shouldn't "micro USB OTG Cable" -> "USB A Male/Male" -> "usb C "otg" cable" work? Micro usb otg and usb c otg (i.e .both ending in female USB A) are really easy to find, even those properly specced (with the right pins etc as you mentioned).


----------



## djmakemynight

alpovs said:


> Get this cable from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> I have it and use with the Nexus 5X. No charging/draining. It doesn't matter what the pull down menu says. Just plug it in and it works.
> See my post for reasons why most adapters and cables don't work, i.e., drain phone battery: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> Besides, adapter + cable is a hassle - it sticks out too far, slowly ruining the port.



Yeah, I agree that adapter is not the best solution but it is an effective short term fix until the proper cable arrives.

Just wanted to help any fellow HA-2 user(s) who is still looking for cables or bought a ton of cables that don't work.

I have ordered the cable you suggested. Will update when it arrives and tested out. Stay tuned.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 25, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, I agree that adapter is not the best solution but it is an effective short term fix until the proper cable arrives.
> 
> Just wanted to help any fellow HA-2 user(s) who is still looking for cables or bought a ton of cables that don't work.
> 
> I have ordered the cable you suggested. Will update when it arrives and tested out. Stay tuned.





alpovs said:


> Get this cable from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> I have it and use with the Nexus 5X. No charging/draining. It doesn't matter what the pull down menu says. Just plug it in and it works.
> See my post for reasons why most adapters and cables don't work, i.e., drain phone battery: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> Besides, adapter + cable is a hassle - it sticks out too far, slowly ruining the port.


So I just randomly tried the following stupidity: usb micro b OTG (you know the usual micro B to usb A female one), bought a USB A/A Male to Male adapter (i'm not even sure WHY these exist TBH, lol) and then a USB C to usb A "otg" adapter (so the thing is, the moment a proper one is connected to my phone, even before anything is connected to the adapter the phone has that "what do you want me to do with connected device" notification). OTG adapters pictured here: https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb

And it works (more or less) it's sometimes gets disconnected but the phone now lasts the normal amount of time, so no battery drain. *but this does work*, in the end. Am still waiting on the 12 or so wires I ordered, I'll post here about exactly which ones work.

P.S: it occured to me, after reading the source.android.com page, that android, for some reason can't do 96/24 natively, . that's rather unfortunate. There are some apps that can, AND for anyone that cares the latest Alpha of poweramp has that ability (only 16 bit though), I cannot clarify it WORKS (i.e. clarify that the signal being received by the DAC/Amp is in fact 192khz but my phone thinks it is).


----------



## alpovs

TjPhysicist said:


> So I just randomly tried the following stupidity: usb micro b OTG (you know the usual micro B to usb A female one), bought a USB A/A Male to Male adapter (i'm not even sure WHY these exist TBH, lol) and then a USB C to usb A "otg" adapter (so the thing is, the moment a proper one is connected to my phone, even before anything is connected to the adapter the phone has that "what do you want me to do with connected device" notification). OTG adapters pictured here: https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb
> 
> And it works (more or less) it's sometimes gets disconnected but the phone now lasts the normal amount of time, so no battery drain. *but this does work*, in the end. Am still waiting on the 12 or so wires I ordered, I'll post here about exactly which ones work.
> 
> P.S: it occured to me, after reading the source.android.com page, that android, for some reason can't do 96/24 natively, . that's rather unfortunate. There are some apps that can, AND for anyone that cares the latest Alpha of poweramp has that ability (only 16 bit though), I cannot clarify it WORKS (i.e. clarify that the signal being received by the DAC/Amp is in fact 192khz but my phone thinks it is).


LOL! I went through this before I figured out what and how it works as I posted above. Now I have multiple short cables and weird adapters lying around. 
There is a limitation in Android that it will always upsample and output the highest bitrate the connected DAC claims to be able to accept. If you want bitperfect get this player: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro&hl=en
It's expensive ($10) but worth it. It uses its own driver to output bitperfect but it works only from withing the app. But it has integrated TIDAL, which I like.


----------



## alpovs

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, I agree that adapter is not the best solution but it is an effective short term fix until the proper cable arrives.


If you go the adapter route make sure get the adapters with 5.1 kOhm resistors. The problem is that often it is not mentioned in the description or what is mentioned is wrong.


----------



## DrunkSaru (Sep 30, 2017)

swesko said:


> Bought a cable from ebay it costs 7 usd, if  you look for usb cable oppo you will find it. Took a month to get it but its not charging the oppo anymore
> 
> Look for yourcharger seller he has a few variations of the cable



Thanks Swesko. I got my cable last night, plugged it in and yeah, reverse charge not happening. This is great. Now I have to figure out what I'm going to do with all these other cables (just counted 9 total) that I bought in the beginning that never worked for me. Maybe i'll hold on to it and see how they do when my phone upgrades to Oreo.

Edit: I bought 2 cables just in case. Both worked so it's good. I then started to comparing the cables (old and new) to see any pins were missing or construction was different but everything looked fine. I then noticed that the new cable bent easier than my old cable. FYI: these cables look identical. So out of curiosity, I decided to splice one of the new ones. It's missing one wire - the wire that would send power. This explains why this cable (the new one) won't charge other products and doesn't have the issue of reverse charging with the HA-2. Also explains why when you plug cable into the phone, Android still thinks something is connected and that menu pops up saying it's charging the external device. I thought after reading responses from many and many claimed it's not the OS, my fallback hypothesis was controller chip on the USB. I'm now back to thinking it's still an OS issue. I don't recall a massive battery drain when my phone was running Marshmallow but then again, it wasn't until Nougat that the feature of charging an external device came into play. At least I have a working cable now and also have a slightly longer one on the way too.


----------



## spw1880

Hi all oppo users,

I would to ask if anyone knows if the oppo ha2SE has the same seperate grounds design on its headphone out as the first gen oppo ha2. So as to be able to accept TRRS balanced connection.

Btw i have some short cables from penon audio, moon and lavricables and have all worked well hope that helps somehow. They are obviously more expensive the the average cable. (Durability goes to penon and moon) But have had no issues with connection or charging with my phones. I have no comments on sound diferences..i just focus on ergonomics, durability which i know using larger gauge good quality copper will affect, along with proper shielding and casing on the connectors matter also. I have used some other short cables in the past and many have not stood the test of time through rigours continuous use on the go. 

Cheers


----------



## Ash Hayes

Looking my for a way to attach this to an iPhone 8 Plus. Someone recommended using an iPhone JimmyCase which looks like a good idea. Any other decent recommendations? 

Cheers.


----------



## Cuenca John

Ash Hayes said:


> Looking my for a way to attach this to an iPhone 8 Plus. Someone recommended using an iPhone JimmyCase which looks like a good idea. Any other decent recommendations?
> 
> Cheers.


Well, for a temp use, you do have the two silicon bands supplied by Oppo, that will hold the dac to the iPhone.
For awhile, I used them to strap the dac to my iPad mini.


----------



## Zodler (Oct 7, 2017)

I just got HA-2SE. It would have been great if you could see on the DAC the sample rate it is playing.


----------



## Ash Hayes (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone had any issues with iOS 11.0.1 ?


----------



## jhog

Anyone tried this with the fiio x3ii. Is it a decent step up in sq? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryland Johnson

Q: I have just ordered the HA2 (£200) to go with my Note 8. I have read on another thread that they will NOT function together? Something to do with the Note 8 charging the Oppo? I am lost, its very late and forgive me for not reading 2.5k posts in this thread to see if the answer is here already.

Is there a cable or adaptor that does the trick? I don't use ebay but do use Amazon in Europe.

Any help would be so much appreciated. 

Ryland


----------



## djmakemynight

Ryland Johnson said:


> Q: I have just ordered the HA2 (£200) to go with my Note 8. I have read on another thread that they will NOT function together? Something to do with the Note 8 charging the Oppo? I am lost, its very late and forgive me for not reading 2.5k posts in this thread to see if the answer is here already.
> 
> Is there a cable or adaptor that does the trick? I don't use ebay but do use Amazon in Europe.
> 
> ...



Hi Ryland, congratulations on your purchase and welcome to the HA-2 thread. Just look back couple of pages, we were discussing about the charging issues as well.

The most elegant option would be to find a micro to USB C cable that does not charge or has disabled pins. You can try searching Chord Mojo cables or the like. Alternatively, you can buy the cable from OPPO UK.

I have tested a work around which you can refer in the past couple pages. I am still waiting for the cable recommended by a fellow head-fier to arrive for now so I am still using my work around method for now.


----------



## Ryland Johnson

djmakemynight said:


> Hi Ryland, congratulations on your purchase and welcome to the HA-2 thread. Just look back couple of pages, we were discussing about the charging issues as well.
> 
> The most elegant option would be to find a micro to USB C cable that does not charge or has disabled pins. You can try searching Chord Mojo cables or the like. Alternatively, you can buy the cable from OPPO UK.
> 
> I have tested a work around which you can refer in the past couple pages. I am still waiting for the cable recommended by a fellow head-fier to arrive for now so I am still using my work around method for now.




Thank you for the kind reply. Oppo have nothing listed in their web page? No such cable? I live in Southern Europe so needed to contact Oppo by email. I have sent an email to Oppo UK but no idea if they will post to this country. Is there no compatible cable on Amazon?

Seems a rather bizarre situation. Spend a small fortune on the devices only to find they wont play friendly together? So much for USB-C etc. Feeling bad tempered, sorry about that. Need to get some sleep its now past 03.00am here. 

Ryland


----------



## ekrauss

Ryland Johnson said:


> Q: I have just ordered the HA2 (£200) to go with my Note 8. I have read on another thread that they will NOT function together? Something to do with the Note 8 charging the Oppo? I am lost, its very late and forgive me for not reading 2.5k posts in this thread to see if the answer is here already.
> 
> Is there a cable or adaptor that does the trick? I don't use ebay but do use Amazon in Europe.
> 
> ...



The HA-2 should work fine with any OTG capable Android device.


----------



## ekrauss

I’ve posted questions about any OTG compatibility issues between the HA-2 and the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 somewhere Oppo should see them.  I’ll let you know what I find out.


----------



## djmakemynight

Ryland Johnson said:


> Thank you for the kind reply. Oppo have nothing listed in their web page? No such cable? I live in Southern Europe so needed to contact Oppo by email. I have sent an email to Oppo UK but no idea if they will post to this country. Is there no compatible cable on Amazon?
> 
> Seems a rather bizarre situation. Spend a small fortune on the devices only to find they wont play friendly together? So much for USB-C etc. Feeling bad tempered, sorry about that. Need to get some sleep its now past 03.00am here.
> 
> Ryland



You are welcome. Just trying to help as best as I can.

3rd last item:
http://oppodigital.co.uk/accessories.html

Sorry I am from Asia and I don't shop on Amazon. 

It is not weird and no need to get upset. HA-2 was made before USB C existed. Therefore, no such cable was provided. Using the included OPPO micro to micro, all you need is a USB C OTG adapter. That was the work around I tested on LG V20 and Note8. You can use the micro to USB C adapter that came with Note8.

No the best way, but it works effectively. Hopefully someone can provide you an Amazon link for the cable soon.


----------



## djmakemynight

ekrauss said:


> I’ve posted questions about any OTG compatibility issues between the HA-2 and the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 somewhere Oppo should see them.  I’ll let you know what I find out.



No issues at all. Please refer just 2 pages back.

I have already tested the HA-2 on LG V20 and Note8. Both are type C devices. I used a cheap micro to USB C adapter with OPPO included cable.

I have pictures linked in my posts too. I don't know how to link my posts so you just have to read 2 pages back. Sorry about it.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Oct 19, 2017)

Ryland Johnson said:


> Q: I have just ordered the HA2 (£200) to go with my Note 8. I have read on another thread that they will NOT function together? Something to do with the Note 8 charging the Oppo? I am lost, its very late and forgive me for not reading 2.5k posts in this thread to see if the answer is here already.
> 
> Is there a cable or adaptor that does the trick? I don't use ebay but do use Amazon in Europe.
> 
> ...




SO after trying about $100 worth of c bunch of cables inlcuding one from ebay someone linked (which doesn't charge the phone but is extremely unreliable, dropping the connection almost every 5 minutes), and *Cable Matters *as well as *Meenove Store (*from amazon, someone suggested this as well), those two charge the Oppo. Not to mention about 10 other different variations of cables (most of which, i think, are constructed for people who want to connect their micro USB stuff to a macbook or something).

So far the ONLY thing that works are:

Use the provided OTG cable (the one the oppo comes with) and get a *USB C to micro USB OTG Adapter* note: *this must be an OTG adapter, there are some "usb c to micro usb adapters" that meant and built purely to be able to use your micro usb charging cable with your usb c phone, those WILL NOT WORK as the phone will not detect a peripheral * e.g. of what worked for me: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01GESWAJU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. Plug one into the other. This is still not TOO Reliable especially if you're running around with it in your pocket it does seem to disconnect sometimes, but you can try to get a better OTG adapter that's built better.

The following stupidity will 100% work, and you're likely to find each section/cable more easily: Micro USB OTG adapter (for older android phones, ends in female USB), USB C OTG (note, this must be OTG, ending in female USB), and USB male to USB male transfer cable. Chain these 3 things together and viola!
The above should give you a clue, something many people have mentioned on this thread, as to what should ACTUALLY be done:

micro USB OTG cables short the "charging wire" for micro USB (which is why a lot of "usb c to micro usb" don't work, as they wont bother shorting out the charging pins on the micro USB side, those are meant to use micro usb with usb c macbooks so they are MEANT to charge the micro usb peripheral), so even though the rest of the wire may allow pulling a charge the oppo never does as that specific pin is shorted.
The usb C to USB A (more specifically the 'usb c end') must be an OTG cable. There are certain things about how these are constructed that lets my usb c phone see a USB peripheral properly. This is why adapters that are meant to just charge USB C phone with micro USB cables will not work. *e.g. the anker usb c to micro USB adapter will NOT work even when the rest of the chain is perfect, those are supposed to be for charging USB C devices using a micro usb charger. not for use to connect peripherals to usb c devices.*
With these two ends of the connection done up in that exact way things should work. the phone will still think it is supposed to be charging the Oppo but it never does since on the oppo's side the charging pins are shorted. Thus no electricity changes hands.
My biggest issue is still "reliability" especially when walking/jogging around with this whole setup shoved into my pocket. I reckon a lot of these cables and adapters are not built to remain fully plugged in even with a lot of motion/movement etc. Just my guess, ultimately I'm not sure why this is the case.


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> SO after trying about $100 worth of c bunch of cables inlcuding one from ebay someone linked (which doesn't charge the phone but is extremely unreliable, dropping the connection almost every 5 minutes), and *Cable Matters *as well as *Meenove Store (*from amazon, someone suggested this as well), those two charge the Oppo. Not to mention about 10 other different variations of cables (most of which, i think, are constructed for people who want to connect their micro USB stuff to a macbook or something).
> 
> So far the ONLY thing that works are:
> 
> ...



Yep, 1 was what I tested and using as a work around while waiting for the eBay cable.


----------



## TjPhysicist

djmakemynight said:


> Yep, 1 was what I tested and using as a work around while waiting for the eBay cable.


Honestly so far that's the best one. My issue witht hat is that I would like to have the oppo and the phone in opposite pockets for balance purposes which you can't do with idea#1.


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> Honestly so far that's the best one. My issue witht hat is that I would like to have the oppo and the phone in opposite pockets for balance purposes which you can't do with idea#1.



Yeah, I totally understand and agree. This is just a work around until we can locate a confirmed working micro to type C cable.


----------



## alpovs

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, I totally understand and agree. This is just a work around until we can locate a confirmed working micro to type C cable.


This is a confirmed working cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
See my posts couple of pages back.


----------



## djmakemynight

alpovs said:


> This is a confirmed working cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> See my posts couple of pages back.



Yeah, I ordered it. Still waiting for it to arrive. I will update again when I confirm it works so at least other users would know.

Thanks for the share.


----------



## TjPhysicist

alpovs said:


> This is a confirmed working cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> See my posts couple of pages back.


thats the one i was talking about. While it does work (in that i hear audio and the phone isn't rapidly losing charge), at least in my case it was seriously lacking in stability. It'd disconnect, sometimes even requireing me to take the whole setup out of my pocket to disconnect/reconnect and turn off/back on the Oppo, almost every 5-10 minutes.


----------



## djmakemynight

TjPhysicist said:


> thats the one i was talking about. While it does work (in that i hear audio and the phone isn't rapidly losing charge), at least in my case it was seriously lacking in stability. It'd disconnect, sometimes even requireing me to take the whole setup out of my pocket to disconnect/reconnect and turn off/back on the Oppo, almost every 5-10 minutes.



See if it works ok when I receive mine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DrunkSaru

alpovs said:


> This is a confirmed working cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> See my posts couple of pages back.


Yeah I bought the same cable and works great. FINALLY! I actually had to put some white out on the cable to indicate temporarily that it's the Oppo cable because I've literally bought 10+ cables.




Also, there was a longer cable on ebay that specified Oppo but turns out that one didn't work for me. I was asked by the seller to not leave a bad rating and they would refund me. It hasn't happened yet. I guess I'll wait a few weeks. In the mean time, I only have one cable that will work with the HA2 that will not charge it so I'm happy.

Also, in the past (several pages prior) I hypothesized that maybe Oreo could fix this issue. When I had Marshmallow installed, it worked fine. When Nougat was installed, it started to reverse charge. You can see why I thought maybe Oreo would work. Nope. Now that I have Oreo, still reverse charges with all my other OTG cables..


----------



## djmakemynight

DrunkSaru said:


> Yeah I bought the same cable and works great. FINALLY! I actually had to put some white out on the cable to indicate temporarily that it's the Oppo cable because I've literally bought 10+ cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the confirmation. Very smart way to stack your HA-2 onto the flip case.


----------



## stilleh

I can recommend a Shanling Type C to USB cable from example here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Shanling-TYPE-C-to-Micro-USB-Single-Crystal-Copper-Silver-Plated-OTG-Audio-Cable-For-Mojo/32816957464.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.fnP8eW 

I have it between my HA-2 and Oneplus3/Samsung S8 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Ryland Johnson

One would think Oppo _*knowing this situation exists*_ would include a cable in the box! Why do we have this run around to get the Oppo to play nicely with our Android mobiles? I gather its the new USB-C that does not like the Oppo system? I, for one, am not going to run around trying dozens of cables in the hope I will find one that works. I have cancelled my order with the third party Amazon seller and trust the seller will not post the Oppo as it would be returned. 
I am too long in the tooth for this sort of situation. I would, however, like to thank all those who took the time to offer advise. Very nice community here and thank you again for your kind support. Shame Oppo don't fix this, the situation is known to them and has been for many months.

Ryland


----------



## alpovs

TjPhysicist said:


> thats the one i was talking about. While it does work (in that i hear audio and the phone isn't rapidly losing charge), at least in my case it was seriously lacking in stability. It'd disconnect, sometimes even requireing me to take the whole setup out of my pocket to disconnect/reconnect and turn off/back on the Oppo, almost every 5-10 minutes.


Maybe you got a defective cable? In this OTG/non-OTG situation the cable either works (no charging) or it doesn't. Are your other solutions stable, no disconnects? The triple cable solution with the male to male USB adapter should work properly.


----------



## TjPhysicist

alpovs said:


> Maybe you got a defective cable? In this OTG/non-OTG situation the cable either works (no charging) or it doesn't. Are your other solutions stable, no disconnects? The triple cable solution with the male to male USB adapter should work properly.


all of my sultions are non stable upto an extent, this one is just the worst. I wudnt call it defective, it DOES work, in that the cable is made properly as OTG for what im using, my thinking is that the part that goes into the port hole ( ) may not be properly designed for my phone making it a bit physically unstable, i've seen this happen plenty of times. I do have this in my pockett and move around a LOT.


----------



## alpovs

What phone do you have?


----------



## RiseFall123 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for a secondary gear (that will be my first in order of time spent) in order to listen to my HD650 with Tidal and iPhone in my bedroom.

I mean that I am searching for a DAC, an AMP or a solution that will make my HD650 sound very nice but also without all the issues relative to a computer. I need something fast that make me use Tidal, my HD650 and give me a quality that is almost the one that I obtain with Win10>Roon>Tidal>DAC USB>HD650.

Said so, I am looking for a stuff that must be compatible better possible to my Apple device (unfortunately Android seem easier), and I even thought to buy something wireless (leaving the HD650 only in the living room), but the APTX lackness in the Apple devices plus the advices here, that seem to tell me that HD650 is always better than any expensive wireless make me think that the right way is iPhone>Tidal>DAC/AMP>HD650.

In the bedroom I think that an heavy amplifier is unconfortable because I will not reach the volume easily so I thought to buy something portable... the choice seem to take me to Chord Mojo or this Oppo HA-2. There are other devices but they seem the most "easy" to connect with the iPhone and freankly speaking, the Oppo seem to be the most EASIER to connect with iPhone.

My question: Oppo HA-2 versus Mojo... I guess the latter is better but I wonder what is the real difference and if someone here is happy with Oppo HA-2 and HD650 (or heavy to drive HP alike).


----------



## ekrauss (Oct 23, 2017)

I heard back from Oppo regarding the OTG cable charging issue.  It’s not a problem with the HA-2/SE or the Galaxy Note 8 or any other kind of Android phone.  Rather, it is a feature of the OTG specification that requires a workaround.  Standard OTG cables are configured to send power to connected devices (so you can use a keyboard, mouse, or USB thumb drive with the OTG cable). If a standard OTG cable is used to connect to the HA-2/SE, the HA-2/SE will get power from the phone, just as the OTG specification is designed.  In order for the HA-2/SE to avoid getting its power through the phone, Oppo sells a custom cable.  The cable is currently out of stock but should be back in stock in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ekrauss

Ryland Johnson said:


> One would think Oppo _*knowing this situation exists*_ would include a cable in the box! Why do we have this run around to get the Oppo to play nicely with our Android mobiles? I gather its the new USB-C that does not like the Oppo system? I, for one, am not going to run around trying dozens of cables in the hope I will find one that works. I have cancelled my order with the third party Amazon seller and trust the seller will not post the Oppo as it would be returned.
> I am too long in the tooth for this sort of situation. I would, however, like to thank all those who took the time to offer advise. Very nice community here and thank you again for your kind support. Shame Oppo don't fix this, the situation is known to them and has been for many months.
> 
> Ryland



Given the information I posted above, the fix is simple.  If you can wait two weeks, Oppo will have the cable back in stock.


----------



## alpovs

ekrauss said:


> Given the information I posted above, the fix is simple.  If you can wait two weeks, Oppo will have the cable back in stock.


Can you provide a link to that cable?


----------



## alpovs

ekrauss said:


> I heard back from Oppo regarding the OTG cable charging issue.  It’s not a problem with the HA-2/SE or the Galaxy Note 8 or any other kind of Android phone.  Rather, it is a feature of the OTG specification that requires a workaround.  Standard OTG cables are configured to send power to connected devices (so you can use a keyboard, mouse, or USB thumb drive with the OTG cable). If a standard OTG cable is used to connect to the HA-2/SE, the HA-2/SE will get power from the phone, just as the OTG specification is designed.  In order for the HA-2/SE to avoid getting its power through the phone, Oppo sells a custom cable.  The cable is currently out of stock but should be back in stock in a couple of weeks.


I am not sure where you get your information from, but there is no standard or non-standard OTG cable. There is a standard USB2 cable and there is an OTG USB2 cable. The HA-2(SE) works fine with the OTG USB2 cable provided in the package. The problem arises with USB-C which is not USB2 anymore and a completely different standard with a different connector. For details see my earlier post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
And this link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeWnh1XzRtdHpoRGs/view


----------



## ekrauss (Oct 23, 2017)

alpovs said:


> I am not sure where you get your information from, but there is no standard or non-standard OTG cable. There is a standard USB2 cable and there is an OTG USB2 cable. The HA-2(SE) works fine with the OTG USB2 cable provided in the package. The problem arises with USB-C which is not USB2 anymore and a completely different standard with a different connector. For details see my earlier post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> And this link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeWnh1XzRtdHpoRGs/view



My information is from someone intimately familiar with OTG and the HA-2.

I posted the facts and the reason why OTG was designed to draw power from accessories, and the type of cable that will not transmit power from the phone.

The cable will be back in stock at Oppo in two weeks.  If you can hang tight until then, this will be a non-issue.


----------



## ekrauss

alpovs said:


> Can you provide a link to that cable?



When it’s back in stock I will.


----------



## alpovs

ekrauss said:


> My information is from someone intimately familiar with OTG and the HA-2.
> 
> I posted the facts and the reason why OTG was designed to draw power from accessories, and the type of cable that will not transmit power from the phone.
> 
> The cable will be back in stock at Oppo in two weeks.  If you can hang tight until then, this will be a non-issue.


As they say "Trust no one"  Sorry, but your information is wrong. Don't trust me either. You can find the info online from the people who designed USB-C. The summary is in my post and links therein. Then there is Wikipedia etc.
I have the working cable already. I linked to it a few posts above.


----------



## ekrauss (Oct 23, 2017)

alpovs said:


> As they say "Trust no one"  Sorry, but your information is wrong. Don't trust me either. You can find the info online from the people who designed USB-C. The summary is in my post and links therein. Then there is Wikipedia etc.
> I have the working cable already. I linked to it a few posts above.


My information is not wrong.  I provided the information people in the thread asked for, and provided the solution they were requesting.  In two weeks Oppo will have the cable back in stock.


----------



## Ryland Johnson

alpovs said:


> I am not sure where you get your information from, but there is no standard or non-standard OTG cable. There is a standard USB2 cable and there is an OTG USB2 cable. The HA-2(SE) works fine with the OTG USB2 cable provided in the package. The problem arises with USB-C which is not USB2 anymore and a completely different standard with a different connector. For details see my earlier post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> And this link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeWnh1XzRtdHpoRGs/view




From Oppo UK today.

"For the newer mobile phones with type C USB connection, you will need 
one of our cables. We can supply them directly.
Other cables are wired differently to ours and cause the charging 
problems you may have heard about.

We can supply the correct type C USB cable. It is £9.00 + shipping + VAT."

Ryland


----------



## ekrauss

Ryland Johnson said:


> From Oppo UK today.
> 
> "For the newer mobile phones with type C USB connection, you will need
> one of our cables. We can supply them directly.
> ...



Great, looks like it is back in stock at Oppo UK!


----------



## alpovs (Oct 23, 2017)

Ryland Johnson said:


> From Oppo UK today.
> 
> "For the newer mobile phones with type C USB connection, you will need
> one of our cables. We can supply them directly.
> ...


It is the same cable as the one from eBay linked a few posts earlier. Maybe not the same literally, i.e., not made in the same factory, but wired the same. I wouldn't be surprised if they buy it from "yourcharger" seller on eBay and resell it.


----------



## alpovs

ekrauss said:


> My information is not wrong.  I provided the information people in the thread asked for, and provided the solution they were requesting.  In two weeks Oppo will have the cable back in stock.


I meant your technical explanation was incorrect.


----------



## mandrake50 (Oct 23, 2017)

USB2 OTG ties pin 4 and 5 together. Oppo needs this on both ends to prevent charging. I am not familiar with the type C connector, but I am sure the same thing needs to be done, just different pins.
BTW, type C is just a connector type. It can be used for USB 2, 3 or 3.1.

Someone should ask Oppo for the pin out for the working cable. The one for the micro to micro cable was published way back in the thread, courtesy of Oppo. Once we have that, custom cables that just work can be made or ordered from cable builders.

I would do this, as I did before , but I am not having this problem, so am not highly motivated.


----------



## alpovs

mandrake50 said:


> USB2 OTG ties pin 4 and 5 together. Oppo needs this on both ends to prevent charging. I am not familiar with the type C connector, but I am sure the same thing needs to be done, just different pins.
> BTW, type C is just a connector type. It can be used for USB 2, 3 or 3.1.
> 
> Someone should ask Oppo for the pin out for the working cable. The one for the micro to micro cable was published way back in the thread, courtesy of Oppo. Once we have that, custom cables that just work can be made or ordered from cable builders.
> ...


Why do you post if you're not familiar with USB-C? It confuses other readers. What you think is incorrect. See my earlier post and the link to Google drive at the end of it: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760


----------



## mandrake50

Because I am ignorant of this particular use case?  But not about the specifics of the Type C specification.
Point is, still, USB type C  connector is simply a connector and cable specification that can support all of the USB devices (plus others). AND, still with the correct pin out diagram, cables can be made or built.

It is good that a user has empirically come up with something that works, wouldn't it be better to have this from Oppo? If for nothing else, just to be sure.


----------



## alpovs

mandrake50 said:


> Point is, still, USB type C  connector is simply a connector and cable specification that can support all of the USB devices (plus others). AND, still with the correct pin out diagram, cables can be made or built.


This is incorrect. Read about USB-C. It's a thing by itself. Things are controlled by resistors, not pin out diagrams. At least look at the links provided.


----------



## Alson Chua (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone got the “Popping” sound when using Oppo HA-2se with Iphone 7 IOS 11+NePlayer? I tried on my iPad Air 2 iOS 10 and laptop with ha2se I don’t get the popping sound only with Iphone 7 iOS 11.

Update: I just tried it on another iPhone 7Plus with also IOS 11+NePlayer also got this “Popping” aound. I guess is IOS 11 issue. Anyone got this issue also?


----------



## inertianinja

Well guys, I submitted my review of the HA2SE:

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/oppo-ha-2se-portable-dac-amp

Note first: I bought it close to launch, and had all the same dropout problems that we’ve been talking about here on iOS. I waited for OS updates, tried some tricks, finally complained to Oppo out of frustration and...they sent me a new cable and it fixed the problem. For me. 

I don’t mean to minimize the struggles others have had if a new cable didn’t fix their problems. But the “score” reflects that this device is not without issues. 

Also note the site I write for is Apple-focused so that’s why I only talk about iOS.


----------



## jegnyc (Oct 25, 2017)

inertianinja said:


> Well guys, I submitted my review of the HA2SE:
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/oppo-ha-2se-portable-dac-amp
> 
> ...


It might have been worth noting that the Oppo was not the only DAC/amp to have disconnect problems with a number of versions of iOS  beginning with  the release of 10.3.*  I participated in a thread on the Apple website where owners of Oppos and at least three other products complained about this.  I linked to the Apple website earlier in this thread, but the link no longer works.  The consensus here is that the problem was resolved for most people with iOS 10.3.3 and iOS 11.

* A smaller number of people of people had problems with earlier versions of iOS.


----------



## inertianinja

jegnyc said:


> It might have been worth noting that the Oppo was not the only DAC/amp to have problems with a number of versions of iOS 10.  I participated in a thread on the Apple website where Oppo owners and at least three other products complained about the same issue.  I linked to the Apple website earlier in this thread, but the link no longer works.  The consensus here is that the problem was resolved for most people with iOS 10.3.3 and iOS 11.



It's difficult to cover adequately because there isn't a clear cause for the issue and Oppo never made an official comment. There's over 4600 posts in this thread, several of them my own, trying to figure out what the cause was.
For me personally, iOS version wasn't the issue. Some people never had an issue. etc.
So I thought it was best to simply say essentially that "there was an issue that some users (including me) experienced, for me it was fixed with a cable, but YMMV."


----------



## Cuenca John

About a year after I bought the HA-2, the short cable Oppo sent for iOS just stopped working. It seemed strange it just stopped sending the signal.
And as I had an extra Apple lightning cable from an older iPad, I used it and still am.
After iOS 10.3.3 on my iPad mini 3 and iOS 11 on my iPad mini 4, I don't have any problems.


----------



## Alson Chua

Over the course of 2 days I’ve trying to eliminate the issue. Here's the results of my testing:

*Oppo HA-2SE+NePlayer*

*Iphone 7, IOS 11.0.3* - Files with 24bit 96kHz (Having little "popping" sounds) this sounds became worst if the files quality goes higher until DSD 5.6MHz (thats the highest i have). files with 24bit 48khz not really audible of the "popping sounds". Thought might be the cable issue i change to Apple's original Lightning cable IT BECOME WORST.

*Laptop* - No issues.
*
Ipad Air 2, IOS 10.3.3* - No Issues so far, same cable i use.

*Iphone 6, IOS 10.3.2* - No Issues so far, same cable i use.

*Iphone 7 Plus, IOS 11.0.3 - *Same issue "Popping sounds"

So verdict. I think is IOS issue. I ordered Zeskit cable its still on the way though.


----------



## jegnyc

Alson Chua said:


> Over the course of 2 days I’ve trying to eliminate the issue. Here's the results of my testing:
> 
> *Oppo HA-2SE+NePlayer*
> 
> ...


On the Apple thread I mentioned above (maybe this one too), several people noted that while the disconnect problem vanished with 10.3.3, there were still slight "glitches" (I believe that was the word used).  I wonder if that's what you're hearing.


----------



## Alson Chua

jegnyc said:


> On the Apple thread I mentioned above (maybe this one too), several people noted that while the disconnect problem vanished with 10.3.3, there were still slight "glitches" (I believe that was the word used).  I wonder if that's what you're hearing.



Maybe? Because I’m not really good with “terms”

I’m happily paring with my IPhone 6 now.


----------



## jegnyc (Oct 25, 2017)

Alson Chua said:


> Maybe? Because I’m not really good with “terms”
> 
> I’m happily paring with my IPhone 6 now.


I meant maybe the "glitches" were mentioned on this thread as well.  Not everyone seems to have experienced them.

Edit - see my post 4487 in this thread.


----------



## djmakemynight

alpovs said:


> This is a confirmed working cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> See my posts couple of pages back.



So I finally received the cable 1 month after ordering it. Tested with the Samsung Note8 and it worked perfectly. 

Thanks @alpovs


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 26, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> So I finally received the cable 1 month after ordering it. Tested with the Samsung Note8 and it worked perfectly.
> 
> Thanks @alpovs



I have that same cable (from the same seller) en route to me right now, and various other OTG cables I have ever bought from that same seller worked exactly as advertised with the HA-2 in all cases. In most instances the shipping time from HK to NY was 5-10 days (all-time record was 4 days door-to-door).

I would imagine at some point in the future Oppo might change what comes in the package with the HA-2, and omit the Lightning cable and include a USB-C cable instead.

In the meantime, anyone who has a USB-C device can be confident this cable will work with the HA-2 and not cause it to draw a charge from their phone. It is not an expensive cable, (although ideally it would come in the package with the HA-2) and it is of the same decent/good if not generic quality that the official Oppo version is.

The Oppo version is more expensive at about $14.25 compared to $6.99, and as at least one previous post mentioned, it could even be the exact same/identical cable made in the exact same factory in Asia. So anyone who doesn't want to pay extra, + shipping, and wait for the out of stock status to improve with the various Oppo distributors, buy this cable instead and be done with it.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## radiocalm

Hi guys, I am considering purchasing the ha2 for portable use with my iPhone, I want to stack the 2 units. Anyone find a good quality, long lasting usb to lightning cable in a short length that they could recommend? Thanks!


----------



## DrunkSaru

I haven't noticed any quality difference with cables unless I start using some long cables (longer than 1ft) and maybe I'll get some unwanted electrical noise. I suggest buying few cheap cables you like and if one goes bad, you're not going to be breaking the bank to get another. I've had my cable for almost 2 years with no issues although I recently replaced it, not because it broke, but with android, I kept having the reverse charge issue with the regular cable and the cable I have now doesn't do it. The cable was like $5. The lightning cables seem to be a bit more expensive but the one I bought a while back was like $18 on ebay.


----------



## Yobster69

radiocalm said:


> Hi guys, I am considering purchasing the ha2 for portable use with my iPhone, I want to stack the 2 units. Anyone find a good quality, long lasting usb to lightning cable in a short length that they could recommend? Thanks!


Take a look for the Kero Nomad lightning to USB cable. Very short and solid as a rock once connected. I’ve been using mine for over 2 years and never had an issue. You could almost hammer nails in with it (you will see what I mean if you decide to get one). 
I hope this helps.


----------



## adrift02

So what's the consensus re: dropouts on the latest iOS with the HA-2/SE? I have an iPhone 6, and as I've posted before in this thread, had increasingly disruptive connectivity / audio dropout issues similar to other folks. I thought it may have finally been fixed (for the most part) on iOS 11, but only briefly used it before downgrading back to 10.3.3 due to poor OS performance. 10.3.3 definitely still has these issues -- full dropouts, not just blips.

Also of note, Oppo customer service (awesome btw -- super fast and informative responses), noted this is a documented and widespread issue related to iOS MFi compatibility, which doesn't play nice with higher resolution sources (above 16-bit/48kHz). I can't confirm this being that I use Spotify HQ, which I'm pretty sure doesn't output beyond the standard, but as we've all concluded it's definitely Apple's fault here, and affects more devices than just the HA-2/SE.


----------



## radiocalm

adrift02 said:


> So what's the consensus re: dropouts on the latest iOS with the HA-2/SE? I have an iPhone 6, and as I've posted before in this thread, had increasingly disruptive connectivity / audio dropout issues similar to other folks. I thought it may have finally been fixed (for the most part) on iOS 11, but only briefly used it before downgrading back to 10.3.3 due to poor OS performance. 10.3.3 definitely still has these issues -- full dropouts, not just blips.
> 
> Also of note, Oppo customer service (awesome btw -- super fast and informative responses), noted this is a documented and widespread issue related to iOS MFi compatibility, which doesn't play nice with higher resolution sources (above 16-bit/48kHz). I can't confirm this being that I use Spotify HQ, which I'm pretty sure doesn't output beyond the standard, but as we've all concluded it's definitely Apple's fault here, and affects more devices than just the HA-2/SE.


I’m curious about this as well, I’m about to pull the trigger on buying the ha2se, finger is on the purchase button and then I’m seeing the new iOS issues and I’m scared now. I have an iPhone 7 Plus and my sole reason for purchasing the ha2se is to use it portable with my phone. I do have the latest version of iOS on it. I’m not a super tech guy so I don’t want to have to put an older version on my phone or have to mess with anything. I’m very simple, I just want to plug it into the phone and open tidal Hifi and have music. Will I have issues?


----------



## radiocalm

Yobster69 said:


> Take a look for the Kero Nomad lightning to USB cable. Very short and solid as a rock once connected. I’ve been using mine for over 2 years and never had an issue. You could almost hammer nails in with it (you will see what I mean if you decide to get one).
> I hope this helps.


Wow the nomad looks perfect. Is it pretty flexible as to not put much strain on either port? Thanks for the awesome idea.


----------



## Cuenca John

radiocalm said:


> I’m curious about this as well, I’m about to pull the trigger on buying the ha2se, finger is on the purchase button and then I’m seeing the new iOS issues and I’m scared now. I have an iPhone 7 Plus and my sole reason for purchasing the ha2se is to use it portable with my phone. I do have the latest version of iOS on it. I’m not a super tech guy so I don’t want to have to put an older version on my phone or have to mess with anything. I’m very simple, I just want to plug it into the phone and open tidal Hifi and have music. Will I have issues?



I don't know how much or if there is a difference with iOS 11.* between iPhone and iPad. But I have the latest iOS 11.* on my iPad mini 4, or iPad mini 3 and on any given listening session using HA-2/iPad/hp, I either get no drop outs or only one momentary drop out. I've never had 2 or more drop outs


----------



## Yobster69

radiocalm said:


> Wow the nomad looks perfect. Is it pretty flexible as to not put much strain on either port? Thanks for the awesome idea.


It’s fine. It feels stiffish to start with but bend it into a U shape and after a short while it will retain this and it puts no strain on the connections at all. As I say I’ve used this for 2 years with the same HA2 and iPhone 5 I use only as a DAP, and I commute and take it everywhere and the cable has never been a problem.


----------



## DigMe

Hey, y'all.  I haven't had my HA-2 for that long but I've just started having an issue where the Shanling M1 (connected by USB-C to microUSB) says "Low battery" after listening for not very long and starting with a full charge.  Then when I unplug the Shanling from the HA-2 the battery bar goes back up to 3 bars and it's good to go for a normal amount of listening and battery life.  Any ideas on solving this issue?  I have tried two different cables - one is a homemade job that does not charge and the other is just a standard Amazon C to Microusb.  I have ordered the recommended EBay cable.


----------



## alpovs

The recommended cable from eBay a few posts up will solve your problem.


----------



## rufus1949

OPPO now has Type C to Micro cable in stock. You need to call them to order. It is not listed as a separate item yet.


----------



## MikeyFresh

alpovs said:


> The recommended cable from eBay a few posts up will solve your problem.


Exactly, and it's been available for months now continuously with no out of stock status, at a lower cost than the Oppo cable.


----------



## Tennessee

What will be a better choice quality wise this DAC or LG V30 (and how about amp-wise)? Thank you.


----------



## rufus1949 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a Galaxy S8 and the OPPO'Samp is much better. As for the DAC again the OPPO'S presents a cleaner more refined sound. Before you purchase check what sub cable is needed. Some of us had to hunt down  a type c to micro with change to new phones.


----------



## rufus1949

Sorry misspelled Oppo


----------



## Tennessee

I don't think Samsung dac will be any match for v30s quad dac though


----------



## rufus1949

I would have to agree if that' the case. You may just need an amp depending on your choice of head/ear phones. I am using Audio 64 A12t's.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I'll throw in my 2 cents I guess. I've done some extensive A/B testing with the V30 as well was the V20 and borrowed my friend's S8 (I have an S7 and first gen HA-2). Honestly, between the DAC's, I couldn't tell a difference (or maybe my ears aren't as well trained). Primarily ran it through my Jotunheim which I've become most familiar with in this past year but I also borrowed my friend's WA7 and I couldn't tell again. Used my HD650 and Aeon's to test. The Amp makes a huge difference but I guess it depends on what you're looking for. I don't have nice easy to drive headphones except my M40X and ideally, would have liked to test with better IEM's but I hate IEM's so the only one I have are a cheap set I bought from Monoprice (the XXX, bought it because it was on sale and name intrigued me) so it was harder to a good AB test between the V30 Amp and HA-2. Generally though, the HA2 has a bit of a glare and tends to make things more bright but that's also within my preference so I've quite enjoyed my HA2. In the end though, if I wasn't using it to monitor or analyze music, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference, especially if I was outdoors in the slightly louder environment. The V30 (and also the V20) impressed me a lot.


----------



## Tennessee

Can you charge ha-2 while using it with your smartphone and let it charge your smartphone too?


----------



## Jesterson

Hi Everyone,

It seems like this thread is the biggest community of OPPO HA-2 users 

I was was using my HA-2 for quite some time with android phone first, then iPhone 6s. Suddenly, presumably after iOS update from 10 to 11, it stopped working with iPhone. I did a lot of things recommended on Internet like rebooting phone with HA-2 plugged in, just rebooting, etc. Nothing helped, iPhone just ignores it. The reason is not in HA-2 since it works perfectly well with MacBook. I updated iOS to latest yesterday - same, iPhone doesn't see it. 

If anyone can recommend anything - it will b greatly appreciated. Tired of listening to lousy iPhone amplifier already 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DrunkSaru

I had a similar issue when updating to 10 so I don't know if this the same issue as mine. Mine was also on an ipad, not an iphone. I was using a cheap aftermarket non-mfi certified cable. when I used my older lightening cable where the wires are exposed but official apple cable, it was working. I tried it then with a 3rd party MFI certified cable and that worked too. Over time, I noticed that non-MFI certified cables was a hit or miss or quality wasn't good. That said, if you were already using an MFI certified cable, then sorry, I don't have an answer.


----------



## Jesterson

DrunkSaru said:


> I had a similar issue when updating to 10 so I don't know if this the same issue as mine. Mine was also on an ipad, not an iphone. I was using a cheap aftermarket non-mfi certified cable. when I used my older lightening cable where the wires are exposed but official apple cable, it was working. I tried it then with a 3rd party MFI certified cable and that worked too. Over time, I noticed that non-MFI certified cables was a hit or miss or quality wasn't good. That said, if you were already using an MFI certified cable, then sorry, I don't have an answer.



Thank you for your response. I'm still using the original lighting cable that came with HA-2. It looks okay, but maybe some wired inside are broken... Anyway, thank you for the idea, will try.


----------



## iJay

Hello!
New to the Oppo realm. I’m considering the HA-2se for iPhone 6 (foobar2k app) and wondered if my Apple earbuds would still operate correctly when I receive a phone call if still plugged into the phone? Anyone try this?
Thanks!


----------



## davidland

impressive!


----------



## Yobster69

iJay said:


> Hello!
> New to the Oppo realm. I’m considering the HA-2se for iPhone 6 (foobar2k app) and wondered if my Apple earbuds would still operate correctly when I receive a phone call if still plugged into the phone? Anyone try this?
> Thanks!


Hi,
No, I’m afraid they won’t. The HA2 does not support a 2 way signal, so your voice will not be heard and the buttons will not work. 
Just a little piece of advice though. I would seriously consider upgrading your earphones before getting a DAC-AMP, you will hear a much bigger improvement with better buds/IEM’s/headphones than you will with getting a device like this. 
This is just my opinion, though I am sure others will agree. 
Best of luck


----------



## iJay

Yobster69 said:


> Hi,
> No, I’m afraid they won’t. The HA2 does not support a 2 way signal, so your voice will not be heard and the buttons will not work.
> Just a little piece of advice though. I would seriously consider upgrading your earphones before getting a DAC-AMP, you will hear a much bigger improvement with better buds/IEM’s/headphones than you will with getting a device like this.
> This is just my opinion, though I am sure others will agree.
> Best of luck



Yeah, I should clarify! I will have some PortaPros, Monk+, M70x or something plugged into the HA-2se via Lighting adapter and the Apple buds plugged into the iPhone 3.5mm port.
Aside...yesterday was the first time I put music on my iPhone and listened via the earbuds, wow it was terrible! LOL.
Instead of travelled with a phone, DAP and Amp I thought about downsizing some, hence a HA-2se purchase.
Thanks again!


----------



## radiocalm

Just received my new ha 2 se and it looks beautiful. Build quality is on par with anything I’ve ever owned. It’s charging right now. I have a question for you all, back in the day I used various ray samuels amps with a lod cable out of an iPod classic and what I had was a little shoulder bag that came from headroom with an amp of theirs I bought ages ago. I’ve been around a while! Anyways I like the bag option cuz I don’t like to put this expensive stuff in my pockets and with cables exiting both sides of this rig the pocket isn’t really an option. Anyone have this kind of setup and could recommend like a camera bag that they have that would go over the shoulder? It would need to be of a size that would allow the rig to sit horizontal as I don’t want to put any pressure on either the usb cable or the headphone cable. I liked the old ray samuels stuff that had all the cables on the front so it could sit on it’s bottom without pressure on the cables. Kind of hard to explain but if anyone is using a bag they could recommend I’d appreciate the help. Thanks all!!


----------



## DarthCh0l0

Cold Train said:


> I asked the same kind of question when I first started this hobby, actually the rubber bands will automatically affects the navigation on your smartphone's screen unless it has thick bezels like most HTC devices. As a result, I bought some velcroc nylon straps (usually for cable management) and with some DIY, I can attach and detach any amplifier with any dap/smartphone without rubber bands



Reviving thread. Looking for ideas for phones with small bezels!

Pics?


----------



## DrunkSaru

DarthCh0l0 said:


> Reviving thread. Looking for ideas for phones with small bezels!
> 
> Pics?


As in how to strap a phone with minimal bezels to the HA-2?


----------



## DarthCh0l0

Yes. Just looking for ideas for a Q1 mk2 that's smaller. It seems like with newer phones the bands end up covering too much of the screen.


----------



## DrunkSaru

DarthCh0l0 said:


> Yes. Just looking for ideas for a Q1 mk2 that's smaller. It seems like with newer phones the bands end up covering too much of the screen.



 
This is how I have mine. Works well. I can still make phone calls, take pictures, etc. Works out well.


----------



## DarthCh0l0

That works well. I don't like those kind of cases, however you gave me idea to sacrifice a regular pixel 2 xl case purpose built for this.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I'm not a fan either but it was my only solution to having access to the fingerprint reader and camera. Other ideas I had would have needed some metal fabrication or a 3d printer, neither of which I have easy access to. Anyway, looking forward to your design.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve just returned from a long odyssey into the wilds of iPhone-friendly portable DAC/amps.  I was first introduced to the concept via the Sony PHA-1 at a head-fi meet in Troy, MI, by @jude, which used a clever hooked strap that caught rails on the side of the DAC/amp to hold on the iPhone.  My with and without comparisons revealed an improvement with the PHa-1, and I became inspired to find the ultimate iPhone DAC/amp.


*Sony PHA-1 DAC/amp with hook-on rubber straps for iPhone*

I then became briefly enamoured with the V-MODA VERZA with slide-on METALO case for the iPhone 5S, originally designed by Venturecraft.  The sound improved very imperceptibly, and the mounting, though clever in concept, was brittle in implementation — the aluminum METALO case would wear down the tabs that made its mounting rails, and a warranty replacement produced an equally fragile case.  Like the Sony, it had the advantage of providing a volume control at the top, so you can adjust the volume without taking it out of your pocket.


*V-MODA VAMP VERZA DAC/amp with METALO case holding iPhone*

Being a fan of the CEntrance HiFiM8, I became intrigued by their HiFiSKYN, which enclosed the iPhone in a case that had about 1-1/2” of extra length (and 1/2” of extra thickness) added to hold a great DAC/amp circuit.  I bought one, found that it too had its brittle problems (on/off switch failed and I had to have a repair, which really resulted in a replacement).  Its sound was better than that of the  V-MODE VERZA.  However, it relies upon the volume control on the side of the iPhone, which become buried under undersized access holes in the case.


*CEntrance HiFiSKYN envelopes iPhone with a longer, thicker case.*

I also discovered the Beyerdynamic A200p, which is a 1-1/4” square 1/2” deep postage stamp- sized case that you can mount on your belt near your pocket and place the iPhone into your pocket.  This unit gives great control of the iPhone’s playing, as it has a large volume control and play/pause/repeat/skip controls, all on the case on your belt.  I still have one that I use, and it is my second favorite solution to the iPhones DAC/amp problem.  However, it requires a Beyerdynamic proprietary cable at the unit to charge from a USB wall charger.


*Beyerdynamic A200p mounts on belt and provides volume/transport controls*

I loved the sound of the PHA-1, though I didn’t care for its (brittle) method of hooked straps to hold the iPhone (they often sprung loose with surprising elastic throw as you scraped them in putting the unit into your pocket.). Hence, upon the purchase of a pair of balanced headphones (Sony Z7), I bought the Sony PHA-3, which replaces the hooked strap mechanism with a pair of around-case traditional rubber bands.  Much better, with great sound and robust mounting, though the stack of PHA-3 with iPhone was too thick for my shirt pocket.  This Sony, as well as the PHA-1, have an output impedance of 10 ohms, which alarms the purists that believe that the output impedance of the source should be less than 1/8 that of the headphones (since I use 32 ohm Grado headphones, a 4 ohm source impedance is the maximum).



*Sony PHA-3 offers great sound, balanced output, and robust mounting, but is thick*

Finally, I arrived at the Oppo HA-2SE, and here I will remain.  The HA-2SE has gorgeous sound, a volume control knob that pokes out of your pocket for easy access, a very thin profile, and like the Sony PHA-3 uses traditional rubber bands to attach the iPhone.   Like the CEntrance and the V-MODA, it can charge your iPhone in a pinch. It looks fabulous with its leather sheath and brushed stainless metal.  It has a low output impedance, unlike the Sony units, suiting it for Grados and other low impedance headphones.  It is The Best!



*My ultimate solution - the Oppo HA-2SE - svelte, beautiful to ear and eye.*


----------



## erich6

ruthieandjohn said:


> I’ve just returned from a long odyssey into the wilds of iPhone-friendly portable DAC/amps.
> 
> *My ultimate solution - the Oppo HA-2SE - svelte, beautiful to ear and eye.*



Welcome and thanks for sharing your journey.  I agree with your take on the Oppo HA-2SE!


----------



## nwavesailor

erich6 said:


> Welcome and thanks for sharing your journey.  I agree with your take on the Oppo HA-2SE!



I agree. Perhaps the best $300 I have spent in audio!


----------



## radiocalm

Hello all, now that I’ve owned my ha2se for a bit of time I thought I’d share some thoughts. I love it. The form factor is perfect for use with my iPhone which is exactly why I bought it. I use a Nero nomad cable, an idea I got from a head fi member, thanks again for that. It’s a perfect cable solution for stacking with my phone and it is well made. I have had no connection issues with my phone whatsoever. I plug it in and turn it on and it works every time. I’m very happy with this little dac amp and I would highly recommend it. The sound is wonderful and a gigantic leap from using the phone by itself. While it lacks the power and ultimate sound quality that the mojo has, the mojo isn’t portable with the cck cable and the mess that creates. Overall it’s been great, sounds great, looks great and feels really solid and like it will last a long time. I strongly feel that this is a great buy for the money. Also wanted to mention it is very silent with all the iem’s I’ve used including the se846 and although I’ve not heard the original ha2 it would appear they have fixed the noise issues it has. I love this dac amp and I’m very impressed with Oppo. Cheers!


----------



## Tysun

Guys, just use a Fixate gel pad between DAC AMP and phone. It is reusable just by washing it.


----------



## DarthCh0l0

Great idea Tysun


----------



## Pat McGroine

keithmarsh said:


> I thought I'd share some pictures of the best option I found for strapping up to the HA-2 to an iPhone 6/7 plus.
> 
> It's a (slightly modified) JimmyCase that is intended to hold credit cards. perfect fit in my opinion


Excellent looking set up. Can I ask who’s angled connecting cable you went with?


----------



## xXOnGXx

Does any one know where can I download the latest firmware? Currently my HA-2 is in v6.74, the official site seems to remove the link to the firmware.


----------



## xXOnGXx

Found the file to upgrade. For those who need v6.76, here's the link 
http://download.oppodigital.com/HA2/fw_U6_apple_role_switch_dfu_device_host_6.7.6_1.2.3.bin 

And for mac users, you can use (OPPO HA-1 Firmware Upgrade Tool) which can be found in the official site under Sonica DAC -> Support -> (USB DAC Firmware Latest Official Release Version) NOT (Main Firmware Latest Official Release Version). DO NOT use the firmware under Sonica DAC, but use the firmware file shown above. You just need the upgrade tool in Sonica DAC.


----------



## inertianinja

xXOnGXx said:


> Found the file to upgrade. For those who need v6.76, here's the link
> http://download.oppodigital.com/HA2/fw_U6_apple_role_switch_dfu_device_host_6.7.6_1.2.3.bin
> 
> And for mac users, you can use (OPPO HA-1 Firmware Upgrade Tool) which can be found in the official site under Sonica DAC -> Support -> (USB DAC Firmware Latest Official Release Version) NOT (Main Firmware Latest Official Release Version). DO NOT use the firmware under Sonica DAC, but use the firmware file shown above. You just need the upgrade tool in Sonica DAC.



how does this actually work? I get "access denied"


----------



## koover

Really reviving this thread.
I could and should read the entire thread (which I eventually will) but I’m looking for a recommendation and hopefully a link.
Just purchased a like new unit but have read and see the included cable for the iPhone 7 can be a real PITA ergonomic wise.
Is there a cable for an iPhone 7+ that’s a bit more “pocket” friendly that I can pick up? 
I get it if you guys say “read the thread” but I do hope someone can help a new owner out with some solid advice.

Also (now I’m pushing it) how about the best way to strap it on the phone without covering up the entire screen while still being able to actually use your phone without having to dismantle your entire set-up? 
Thanx for any input guys....and?...


----------



## DrunkSaru

Cable I used with my wife's iphone:
https://www.amazon.com/Zeskit-Light..._lf_m_novemfjqeww28h9_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&s=pc
Only issue for me was the cable wasn't long enough for my setup where I could flip my cover case (see below) but otherwise, worked great. I just didn't use the rear camera. I've since switched to Android. 

My setup: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-311#post-13935283
I can use my phone and all it's functions and also use camera if needed. Very happy so far.


----------



## koover

DrunkSaru said:


> Cable I used with my wife's iphone:
> https://www.amazon.com/Zeskit-Light..._lf_m_novemfjqeww28h9_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&s=pc
> Only issue for me was the cable wasn't long enough for my setup where I could flip my cover case (see below) but otherwise, worked great. I just didn't use the rear camera. I've since switched to Android.
> 
> ...



You’re a rockstar! It looks like I have the exact same flip cover too. Perfect set-up.
Appreciate the cable recommendation too!


----------



## DrunkSaru

I just had a woah moment because I came across some info that is old because it pertains to the original HA-2, not the SE, but I don't ever recall seeing this information anywhere else. 
it came in different colors:
http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000083318/


----------



## koover

Does anyone or did anyone have major drop off issues? I have the latest firmware update on the IPhone 7+ and it gets to a point where it’s unusable. Constantly booting me off, putting sound out on the phone itself, switching back and forth rapid fire not knowing where to connect. It’s like it’s possessed.
Any ideas? Help please because it’s coming  to a point where I can’t even use it.


----------



## Yobster69

DrunkSaru said:


> I just had a woah moment because I came across some info that is old because it pertains to the original HA-2, not the SE, but I don't ever recall seeing this information anywhere else.
> it came in different colors:
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000083318/


Whaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## DrunkSaru (Mar 1, 2018)

koover said:


> Does anyone or did anyone have major drop off issues? I have the latest firmware update on the IPhone 7+ and it gets to a point where it’s unusable. Constantly booting me off, putting sound out on the phone itself, switching back and forth rapid fire not knowing where to connect. It’s like it’s possessed.
> Any ideas? Help please because it’s coming  to a point where I can’t even use it.


I personally have not but I can't really do much testing testing for you on my end either.
This is totally what I recall reading on this thread but doing one or more of the following has helped some:

Turning off one or all wireless signals (including cell, wifi, bluetooth)
changing the cable you're connecting to. (This is what I did with my wife's phone and I generally had better luck with anything that was mfi certified)
Resetting the phone to factory. Check to see if you get any drops. If not, start installing one app at a time and checking. Some have claimed software/app conflicts.
Lastly, try another iphone. I don't remember if it was here but one person realized it was their HA-2 where the bottom switch wasn't switching properly so it was a hardware issue on Oppo's end.
Also, one thing I didn't think of until just now is the music files itself. Whether you're streaming or you have files on your phone, maybe certain bit rates or VBR files can cause a hiccup in transmitting the digital file to the HA-2.
My wife has the iPhone 7 so I'll test it out on her's again when I get the chance and see if I can duplicate any issues.


----------



## koover

Thanks man. Really good feedback where I’ll look at everything you suggested other then another IPhone. If it doesn’t work on this phone, it’s really irrelevant. I get it though to dwindle down the possibilities.
Thank me again.


----------



## sine_wave

Is there any word on OPPO releasing an updated version of this?  Obviously it's a great piece of kit but it's been around for a few years now, I imagine something is in the works.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I don't think so. It's barely been over a year I think since the SE came out and that was partially because Sabre came out with a new dac chipset. I've had mine since March of 2015 and though the battery now is about 70% of what it was before, I still enjoy it greatly. I also still think at it's price range, it's one of the sleekest, best looking portable amps out there. I know Fiio just came out with their new flagship and that looks very interesting but some who have heard both have said Oppo is still really good and unless you must have some other features that Fiio has, they aren't suggesting an upgrade. That said, IF Oppo is designing a new version, part of me really wants them to throw in a 4.4 jack. hehehe.


----------



## koover (Mar 9, 2018)

Man, I am so pi$$ed off. After all this time (from reading this thread) that running the HA-2 with an IPhone 7+ with the latest upgrade (11.2.6) that the drop off are 1 after the other making this unplayable. It's literally every 15-30 seconds, will have to turn off unit or unplug the supplied short black Oppo cable, then start all over again. I might get lucky and get 5 minutes straight before losing it again.
There's no one out there that has this unit (not the e) and experiencing this and if so, what did you do?
I've turned of location services, Bluetooth, left on Wi-Fi, shut down all apps not being used, turned off all notifications, just about everything I can think of and nothing works except for me just junking this unit.
Any help if anyone has any ideas would be so greatly appreciated.
I figured it's gonna be crickets.


----------



## vigotone

I'm also experiencing the dropouts since the latest upgrade. Nothing I've tried has worked. All we can do is report it to Oppo and hope the next iOS update fixes this.


----------



## DrunkSaru

So I just tried it on my wife's iphone again and had a 15-20 min listen and no issues with mine. I used the iphone cable that came with the amp.
So that brings me to some other things that I would like you to try if you're up for it.
-If you just use the amp portion, connecting iphone to line-in with aux cable and listen, will it still skip?
-What headphones/IEM's are you using? (doubt it but maybe impedence is playing a role?
-If you connect to an android or PC, will you experience the same issue?

Trying to figure out if it's indeed the iPhone that is the culprit.


----------



## alpovs

If you read this thread several pages back it was noted that it's a problem with iOS and has nothing to do with OPPO. OPPO can't help it.


----------



## alpovs

Is the HA-2SE discontinued?!! I went to the OPPO site and don't see it there anymore except for the support section. Maybe they got tired with the iPhone problems...


----------



## DrunkSaru

maybe. They've been constantly out of stock over the past year. Maybe they feel they need to do something because Fiio came out with something that is pretty sweet.


----------



## torifile

I got an HA-2SE yesterday and it’s going back. Constant stutters drop outs with my iPhone X. Nothing seems to cure it. It works fine with my Mac but that’s not why I bought it. I’m going to be out shipping costs and I’m not happy about that considering they are selling a product that seems to have known issues with only the most popular new phone out there. :/


----------



## alpovs

DrunkSaru said:


> because Fiio came out with something that is pretty sweet


Can you specify what you mean? I have not been following the developments lately.


----------



## DrunkSaru

alpovs said:


> Can you specify what you mean? I have not been following the developments lately.


http://www.fiio.net/en/products/83


----------



## PetZoundz

torifile said:


> I got an HA-2SE yesterday and it’s going back. Constant stutters drop outs with my iPhone X. Nothing seems to cure it. It works fine with my Mac but that’s not why I bought it. I’m going to be out shipping costs and I’m not happy about that considering they are selling a product that seems to have known issues with only the most popular new phone out there. :/



I had the same problem, and not just with the Oppo. But FINALLY, a solution (hopefully for good!)...turn off True Tone on the iPhone X display settings. Worked for me, hope it works for you.


----------



## torifile

PetZoundz said:


> I had the same problem, and not just with the Oppo. But FINALLY, a solution (hopefully for good!)...turn off True Tone on the iPhone X display settings. Worked for me, hope it works for you.


Really? That seems nuts. But I’ll give it a try and see.


----------



## koover

Well it’s finally working.
I had to go engage airplane mode, then turn off Bluetooth, turned off basically all notifications for every app I’ve downloaded that I rarely use and only keep what I absolutely need and use often. Turned off automatic downloads and FaceTime. Don’t know what combination did it but it’s been working like a charm for the last 2 days. Gonna count my blessings and enjoy this AMP/DAC when it works.


----------



## jtinto

I think it's discontinued. The Canadian distributor told me that they can no longer get any new stock of HA-2SE.


----------



## Linus1

Just checked tonight, saw that Solutions AV has no stock in either model. Fortunately I snagged a -2 about a month ago from them.

I use the HA-2 only with my iPod classic (long 30 pin cable is a drag, though), both with headphones and using the line-out with computer speakers (at work) and directly into my power amp at home. Lovely little unit! I have a new iPod touch I'll need to get running and use that as well. No phone, so I cannot comment on that.

Glad you got your phone to run, koover - this really is a nice unit, hope you're enjoying it now!


----------



## franz12

DrunkSaru said:


> http://www.fiio.net/en/products/83



I bought HA-2 about 2 years ago. It was kinda the best at that moment. But at this moment, it seems it is well outdone by Filo Q5. One concern about the Q5 is that its outpower seems to be weaker than the HA-2 unless one uses a balanced input. 

HA-2: 220 mW into 32 Ohm 
Q5: 150mw into 32 Ohm (unbalanced) 400mw into 32 Ohm (balanced)


----------



## DarthCh0l0

on my Q1 MK2 i'm going balanced just to get the extra umph from the extra dac chips and less for the balanced audio channels themselves. (this is for HD6XX)

I do really want a Q5 now though.


----------



## Paul Graham

zilch0md said:


> Hey, the HA-2 even does an amazing job with the LCD-2 rev.1 (not to mention the PM-1, PM-3, and HD800.)  I don't have a lot of headphones compared to some people, so I'm not trying to take anyone on a tour of my profile, but the fact is those I've just listed all sound great on the Oppo HA-2.
> 
> The HD800 amazes me the most, because it's incompatible with so many desktop amps that I bought and sold, yet not only do I like the way it sounds with the HA-2, I actually prefer how the HD800 sounds on the HA-2 to how it sounds on the Oppo HA-1 desktop rig, single-ended or balanced out.  The HA-1 is king, however, for the inefficient LCD-2 rev.1. Those two are married for life.
> 
> ...




HOW did you make that hirose to 4 pole xlr pigtail? Im trying to make the same and am stuck on what wire goes where.


----------



## zilch0md (Apr 2, 2018)

Paul Graham said:


> HOW did you make that hirose to 4 pole xlr pigtail? Im trying to make the same and am stuck on what wire goes where.



Hi Paul,

I bought that cable when iBasso was still making them, but here's a link to a post that has the pin out you need:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...-op-amps-page-16.528149/page-76#post-11020431



Mike


----------



## zilch0md (Apr 2, 2018)

Oppo Digital will stop manufacturing all of their hardware, shortly.

See this page posted a couple of hours ago at the Oppo Digital web site:

https://www.oppodigital.com/farewell.aspx


----------



## koover

zilch0md said:


> Oppo will stop manufacturing all of their hardware, shortly.
> 
> See this page posted a couple of hours ago at the Oppo Digital web site:
> 
> https://www.oppodigital.com/farewell.aspx


That's really unfortunate. I was just getting ready to upgrade my Bluray player to their latest/greatest. Streaming, digital downloads and 2018 is rearing it's ugly head. The kids nowadays just aren't interested in quality audio and video and they're the now and future. I have close to 3000 Blurays and everyone that's younger then 30 thinks I'm psychotic and don't understand why I don't stream and tell me it looks just as good as 1080P and 4K AND on their phone.  I try explaining the benefits of physical media and it's quality to ownership and they just don't get it and laugh it off. They also look at all my headphones and gear and think exactly the same as they do with my blurays. They say a barebone phone with Beats HP's or included Samsung galaxy/IPhone earbuds is great and why do I need all that. It's all passing me and all us "older" enthusiasts by. This is sad news as they have quality products. I just bought a like new to me HA-2 and love it. Damn! You know what they say? You can pry my physical media/gear from my cold dead hands.


----------



## zilch0md

My advice would be to go ahead and order whatever you had in mind, while you can.

If you can find a functioning "Buy" button on an Oppo Digital store page, that product is still in stock.  

Note that I was also told they will be supporting the products all the way through warranty expiration.


----------



## timbukktwo

Woa-

Didn’t know this!  Godspeed.  I wonder why?


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Guys, The Oppo HA-2 still a good investment if I find used? Better than the Fiio Q1 m2?


----------



## koover

Depends on how much you can get it for. I dont have nor heard the Fiio Q1 or m2 so I can’t comment nor in the position to make a recommendation.

What I can say is that I own both the HA-2 and DFR (highly regarded for its DAC) and I most certainly like the Oppo better by a large margin. The upside with the DFR is its portability and ergonomics.

The Oppo has more power and the ability to drive higher impedence HP’s because of the high/low gain switch. That’s nice. The bass is nice and tight, mids are pretty much spot on and the treble on my Meze’s brings it up just a bit as they are a pretty warm sounding HP. It also has a bass boost that I never use as it really goes after a mid bass boost that can sound bloated and much slower with poor decay.  The Oppo has a nice rich sound signature that makes both my Meze’s sing. They’re a great match with awesome synergy.

I know when they originally came out it was pretty much one of the best you could get. It’s STILL is a great unit and I thouroghly enjoy it.

If you can get this unit for under $200 it’s an attractive unit that sounds really great.  My 2 cents. Good luck and maybe someone can compare the Fiio and Oppo.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I have to agree with @koover completely. Also my personal opinion but I bought the First gen HA-2 a few months after it came out while there was only one review out but I loved the form factor so I bought it, only to realize afterwards that it was amazing. 
I used to have the Fiio Q1 first gen but sound quality wise, I prefer the HA-2 hands down. 
Now things could be different with the mk2 but with mk1, it had an outstanding DAC for the price and the implementation was great but I had my issues with the amp. at low levels, it just didn't power certain HP's well and when you increase the volume, depending on the HP used, it would start distorting a lot so I only recommended to friends who were really on a budget but wanted something beyond what their phone could power. I understand the MK2 has a different amp now (so I think I'm not the only one who had the issue with the amp) but I have not heard it so I can't give you my impressions on it but i recall hearing or reading somewhere that it's the same amp as the AM3 module so I would assume it's gotten a lot better. Most of my headphones are warm so it pairs very nicely with my HA2 to get that slightly brighter sound but I remember with the Q1, it just maintained the warmth or got a bit darker and I feel FiiO has always been like that. The last thing I have to throw out there is the MK2 has a 2.5 balanced it looks like. Most manufacturers, when including a balanced jack, will generally try to make the balanced sound better making the regular 3.5 jack a secondary thought. This is something I hate about astell and kern because they always do this to me. IF! Fiio is doing something similar, and you don't have any 2.5 balanced HP, the HA-2 would be more recommended. Ok, that's my 2 cents. 

All that said, if my HA2 ever broke, I am highly considering the Fiio Q5 (Just saying since I feel like I kinda totally bashed Fiio, but I do like their products for the price)


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Thanks, both of you for the insights! It was more than 2 cents for me. I bought it at a good price and in good shape. I will test when it arrives. I don't have balanced cables and for the price of a balanced cable, I will try the Oppo. The Q1 is good but I think with the HD600 the Oppo will perform better. I really like neutral signature.


----------



## franz12

I owned oppo ha-2, though gifted to my father, am a currnet owner of fiio q5.

If the price difference between the two is $100, I would suggest you to get fiio q5, solely based on bluetooth and a better amp section. To my ears, even with a single end output, fiio q5 drives my ether c flow better than the oppo ha-2. Also, your appetite for a desktop setup will diminish, once you realize how convenient bluetooth function is which the q5 offers.

If the price difference is $200, it is your choice.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

I had the OPPO HA-2SE and now I own the FiiO Q5. Both are being sold for similar price here in AUS.

Oppo is clearer and has a bit more power on the single ended output. I used to like the form factor and sound signature of the Oppo more than the Q5, but I sold it as I lost completely my patience with the signal drops using any iDevice. It's freaking annoying. So if you're planning to use it with any iDevice, think twice and runaway from the Oppo.

Q5 is a really good one and you can upgrade the amp if you need. I didn't have any problem with it as I had with the Oppo and the Bluetooth on the Q5 is really good. I'm now using the balanced output on it and I have no problem at all.


----------



## DDDYKI (Apr 27, 2018)

Just received a used HA-2, haven't had much time with it. I have the 10cm left-angle Micro-USB to C cable everyone is talking about (bought when the Shanling M1 came out in 2016 and their included micro to C cable wasn't working properly) and it only works with the HA-2 occasionally. But again, I need more testing.

Anyway, my HA-2 didn't come with the AC power adapter. I know the USB cable supports VOCC charging, and the AC adapter is supposed to. Does it matter what adapter I use, or should I try and seek out an HA-2 VOCC power adapter?


----------



## koover

Giullian said:


> I had the OPPO HA-2SE and now I own the FiiO Q5. Both are being sold for similar price here in AUS.
> 
> Oppo is clearer and has a bit more power on the single ended output. I used to like the form factor and sound signature of the Oppo more than the Q5, but I sold it as I lost completely my patience with the signal drops using any iDevice. It's freaking annoying. So if you're planning to use it with any iDevice, think twice and runaway from the Oppo.
> 
> Q5 is a really good one and you can upgrade the amp if you need. I didn't have any problem with it as I had with the Oppo and the Bluetooth on the Q5 is really good. I'm now using the balanced output on it and I have no problem at all.


Old post I know but I had the same dropouts with my IPhone 7+ and almost threw it against the wall out of frustration. Didn’t do it because I wouldn’t be able to sell it then.
But I found that all I had to do was toggle to airplane mode and it was perfect after. Have never experienced a dropout since.
Of course the downside is, you’ve now rendered your phone useless and can only be used as a player. Also, only what’s downloaded from your music service will Work since no internet.


----------



## PetZoundz

Just an FYI, with the latest iPhone X iOS updates, I've had no dropouts with the HA-2.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Yeah, me too. I replaced my cable with a better one and now it's working perfectly!!!!


----------



## 435279 (Apr 27, 2018)

DDDYKI said:


> Just received a used HA-2, haven't had much time with it. I have the 10cm left-angle Micro-USB to C cable everyone is talking about (bought when the Shanling M1 came out in 2016 and their included micro to C cable wasn't working properly) and it only works with the HA-2 occasionally. But again, I need more testing.
> 
> Anyway, my HA-2 didn't come with the AC power adapter. I know the USB cable supports VOCC charging, and the AC adapter is supposed to. Does it matter what adapter I use, or should I try and seek out an HA-2 VOCC power adapter?



It will charge OK with any 5v USB source and micro USB cable, I would recommend getting a quick charger if you can though.

My 2SE came with two Oppo chargers a UK and Euro one so I got a spare VOOC cable from ebay so that it can be quick charged at home and work.


----------



## DDDYKI

For what it's worth, Oppo US has a waiting list of people for the Micro-to-C cable. I emailed asking about availability and they added me to the list.


----------



## rufus1949

Shanling has a great one L2 micro to c otg.


----------



## alpovs

DDDYKI said:


> For what it's worth, Oppo US has a waiting list of people for the Micro-to-C cable. I emailed asking about availability and they added me to the list.


Seriously? Order the one from eBay mentioned in this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-306#post-13795134

I just noticed it's out of stock. Order this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292006934515
It is the same. I tested it and told the seller she could mention OPPO in the listing, she created a new listing.


----------



## DDDYKI

alpovs said:


> Seriously? Order the one from eBay mentioned in this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-306#post-13795134
> 
> I just noticed it's out of stock. Order this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292006934515
> It is the same. I tested it and told the seller she could mention OPPO in the listing, she created a new listing.


Like I mentioned a few posts up, that looks like the cable I bought in 2016 for the Shanling M1 (same seller, same length). It doesn't work all of the time when I connect my S9 and the HA-2, so I'd like an official cable as a backup, as long as it's not AudioQuest-cable expensive. Not to mention, if I decide to sell this later on, including an official cable would be helpful.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

I'm using this one for iphone and works really great. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zeskit-Lig...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## 435279

Rufus49 said:


> Shanling has a great one L2 micro to c otg.



I have that cable it works and is great quality but it has the issue of the phone charging the HA-2(SE).


----------



## alpovs

DDDYKI said:


> Like I mentioned a few posts up, that looks like the cable I bought in 2016 for the Shanling M1 (same seller, same length). It doesn't work all of the time when I connect my S9 and the HA-2, so I'd like an official cable as a backup, as long as it's not AudioQuest-cable expensive. Not to mention, if I decide to sell this later on, including an official cable would be helpful.


It is definitely up to you, I am just trying to help. But many cables look alike. I tried so many, I had to label them. The listing I mentioned (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340) was created on March 11, 2017. I know this because I reported the working cable to the seller (yourcharger) and she created the listing. If you bought yours in 2016 it's not the same one. The listing above sold 500 cables. Everybody on this thread who bought one reported that it is working fine. I bet OPPO gets it from this seller too. By the way, it is back in stock (eBay link above). If OPPO gets it in stock soon this could support the idea that they get it from this seller.


----------



## DDDYKI

alpovs said:


> It is definitely up to you, I am just trying to help. But many cables look alike. I tried so many, I had to label them. The listing I mentioned (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340) was created on March 11, 2017. I know this because I reported the working cable to the seller (yourcharger) and she created the listing. If you bought yours in 2016 it's not the same one. The listing above sold 500 cables. Everybody on this thread who bought one reported that it is working fine. I bet OPPO gets it from this seller too. By the way, it is back in stock (eBay link above). If OPPO gets it in stock soon this could support the idea that they get it from this seller.


Thanks for clarifying. I'll keep it in mind; right now I need to get my company's IT department to allow me to install the driver for use on my PC.


----------



## 435279

alpovs said:


> It is definitely up to you, I am just trying to help. But many cables look alike. I tried so many, I had to label them. The listing I mentioned (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340) was created on March 11, 2017. I know this because I reported the working cable to the seller (yourcharger) and she created the listing. If you bought yours in 2016 it's not the same one. The listing above sold 500 cables. Everybody on this thread who bought one reported that it is working fine. I bet OPPO gets it from this seller too. By the way, it is back in stock (eBay link above). If OPPO gets it in stock soon this could support the idea that they get it from this seller.



Oppo get their cable from somewhere else, the one I have has the Oppo brand name molded into the connection. The Oppo cable is not the cheapest but it worth the £10 I paid for it.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Anyone tried to this cable with Sony daps with the oppo ha2 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N3AZPKW#Ask


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw (May 9, 2018)

I have a friend who was very impressed with my HA2-SE amplifier playing to PM3 headphones. He is someone who spends a lot of times in planes, listening to classical music over headphones from an iPod. He is currently using Beyerdynamic T5P high end passive phones. He is interested in buying a headphone amp/DAC like the HA2-SE but does not want to buy into a now out-of-production device. With the best will in the world, service and warranty for Oppo products is bound to become problematic, as they shut down their regional agencies and lay off the staff.

What do folk feel is the nearest equivalent to the HA2-SE in sound quality and form factor, with at least equal battery life and with a bass boost switch but that is still in current production? One feature he particularly liked was the rotating volume control rather than up-down buttons. I like this as well, as easier to get precise and quick adjustment than stepper buttons.

Wilson

PS Should have added that quality is of greater consideration than price.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Q5 is a good option. I went this way. It is a bit more warm thant the Oppo, but an excellent product and it has aptx Bluetooth and replaceable amp modules.


----------



## MikeyFresh

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> I have a friend who was very impressed with my HA2-SE amplifier playing to PM3 headphones. He is someone who spends a lot of times in planes, listening to classical music over headphones from an iPod. He is currently using Beyerdynamic T5P high end passive phones. He is interested in buying a headphone amp/DAC like the HA2-SE but does not want to buy into a now out-of-production device. With the best will in the world, service and warranty for Oppo products is bound to become problematic, as they shut down their regional agencies and lay off the staff.
> 
> What do folk feel is the nearest equivalent to the HA2-SE in sound quality and form factor, with at least equal battery life and with a bass boost switch but that is still in current production? One feature he particularly liked was the rotating volume control rather than up-down buttons. I like this as well, as easier to get precise and quick adjustment than stepper buttons.
> 
> ...



I would nominate the *RHA Dacamp L1*, which debuted at a somewhat higher MSRP if I'm remembering it right, but now at an HA-2-like $299.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

MikeyFresh said:


> I would nominate the *RHA Dacamp L1*, which debuted at a somewhat higher MSRP if I'm remembering it right, but now at an HA-2-like $299.


Sadly from reading their website, it does not appear to be compatible with 30 pin Apple devices (iPod Classic etc), which have no Toslink optical output. Otherwise it seems a very nice device with twin ESS Sabre converters. I will ask them about 30 pin.


----------



## 435279

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Sadly from reading their website, it does not appear to be compatible with 30 pin Apple devices (iPod Classic etc), which have no Toslink optical output. Otherwise it seems a very nice device with twin ESS Sabre converters. I will ask them about 30 pin.



In this case you will have to use the line-in input.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Surely using the analogue line input, totally negates the value of having an external DAC in the DAC-amplifier. I don't know how much Apple spent on the DAC chips in their iPod Classics, but I bet it was not a lot. I am sure there must be portable DAC amplifiers that are iPod/30 pin compatible. Oppo cannot have been the only company making these. I see there are still UK companies offering new HA2-SE's for sale. I don't know if Oppo's exit from the business means you get a discount, or as happened when Apple stopped making iPod Classics, the price of unsold new ones went up considerably.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> I am sure there must be portable DAC amplifiers that are iPod/30 pin compatible.



.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

The HA2-SE is not perfect with an iPod Classic (I have a gen 6 and a gen 7) and sometimes you get a second or so when you think: "oh oh that doesn't sound right at all" but then it recovers. I never get that with the iPod touch but that stays permanently in my car, as the 30 pin to USB3 connection is too slow with the Classics compared with the Lightning to USB3 and it takes forever to scroll down though 400 albums, if you happen to want to play an album beginning with Z plus you only get shown the very occasional front cover with the Classics. The person who I am looking for, also has about 5 or 6 iPod classics, either Gen 6 or 7, in various locations round the world. I looked at an Astell and Kern AK70 but it seemed a bit expensive for what if was and if my memory is correct, actually uses the same DAC chip as the iPods 6 and 7 use, Cirrus 4398, so no advance. I am probably going to suggest he buys an HA2-SE and takes a risk on future warranty.


----------



## DDDYKI (May 15, 2018)

alpovs said:


> It is definitely up to you, I am just trying to help. But many cables look alike. I tried so many, I had to label them. The listing I mentioned (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340) was created on March 11, 2017. I know this because I reported the working cable to the seller (yourcharger) and she created the listing. If you bought yours in 2016 it's not the same one. The listing above sold 500 cables. Everybody on this thread who bought one reported that it is working fine. I bet OPPO gets it from this seller too. By the way, it is back in stock (eBay link above). If OPPO gets it in stock soon this could support the idea that they get it from this seller.


This one works as expected with my S9+ and HA-2. It doesn't attempt to power the DAC and kill my phone's battery like the cable from a few years ago (they both look exactly alike from the limited time I spent examining them). Thanks for the reassurance.
EDIT: An hour into using the combo, it looks like it's still using the S9 battery to charge the HA-2. Besides the battery drain, I noticed the little sliver in the notification bar that says "USB charging connected device." The HA-2 still shows all four LEDs when I press the battery button just now, though they don't remain lit otherwise.


----------



## alpovs (May 15, 2018)

DDDYKI said:


> This one works as expected with my S9+ and HA-2. It doesn't attempt to power the DAC and kill my phone's battery like the cable from a few years ago (they both look exactly alike from the limited time I spent examining them). Thanks for the reassurance.
> EDIT: An hour into using the combo, it looks like it's still using the S9 battery to charge the HA-2. Besides the battery drain, I noticed the little sliver in the notification bar that says "USB charging connected device." The HA-2 still shows all four LEDs when I press the battery button just now, though they don't remain lit otherwise.


If the LEDs on the HA-2 are not lit when connected then your phone is not charging it. Android may think otherwise but the HA-2 is not pulling the charge.

See the HA-2 manual. Page 7: "Battery Level / Charging Indicators: Four green lights indicate the HA-2’s internal battery level. When charging, these lights also indicate the charging status and currently charged capacity." "Battery Check / Power Bank Button: A single press of this button lights up the Battery Level Indicators to show the HA-2’s internal battery level."

On my HA-2SE the LEDs are lit when charging and off when not charging. If they are off when connected to your phone the HA-2 is definitely NOT charging, If I use the wrong cable the LEDs light up immediately when I connect it to the phone.

EDIT: When charging the LEDs blink. Per the manual: "Plugging the charger into a power outlet will begin charging the HA-2’s battery, and the Charging Indicators on the side of the unit will start to blink." Well, only one of the LEDs blinks and when fully charged all four LEDs stay on.


----------



## DDDYKI

alpovs said:


> If the LEDs on the HA-2 are not lit when connected then your phone is not charging it. Android may think otherwise but the HA-2 is not pulling the charge.
> 
> See the HA-2 manual. Page 7: "Battery Level / Charging Indicators: Four green lights indicate the HA-2’s internal battery level. When charging, these lights also indicate the charging status and currently charged capacity." "Battery Check / Power Bank Button: A single press of this button lights up the Battery Level Indicators to show the HA-2’s internal battery level."
> 
> ...


Interesting. And now I'm down to two LEDs, so this assessment is correct. Wasn't sure if there was some siphoning still going on, but my S9 battery isn't draining as fast as it was with the older charging cable. 

Anyway, I've paired mine with the Fiio F9 Pro in-ears and enjoy it. There was some EMI or RFI noise going on earlier when I didn't have any music playing, but barely noticeable.


----------



## grig

Someone here had try to use the iDefender 3.0 with no psu with the ha2 ? or any other way to use the ha2 with a laptop but eliminating the battery charge during playback ?


----------



## redkingjoe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,
I’m new in technology! I’m still using cd disc-man for music. 

I am very much interested in the HA-2! I’m having ipad2 using big head cable( I don’t know what’s the name).

Can I use a big head cable to carry digital data to use the day of the HA-2?

In my life, I saw some cables with “big-head to 3.5mm”  or “ big-head to USB”!


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

its called the 30-pin connector, and I am pretty sure it does, but I dont have my HA2 at the moment to test it out


redkingjoe said:


> Hey Guys,
> I’m new in technology! I’m still using cd disc-man for music.
> 
> I am very much interested in the HA-2! I’m having ipad2 using big head cable( I don’t know what’s the name).
> ...


----------



## invite

i am very interested in purchasing one of these, do any of you guys know how to find one, especially the SE version, for a reasonable price besides just camping the forum classifieds? >_<


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Some of the Oppo dealers in the UK still had new stock a few weeks ago because the friend I was researching for, to find an alternative amp/DAC for thirty pin plug iPods as good as the HA2-SE, ended up buying a new HA2-SE from a UK dealer. Amazon.com is showing some sellers as well but with silly prices being asked. You will just have to use a search engine to look.


----------



## invite

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Some of the Oppo dealers in the UK still had new stock a few weeks ago because the friend I was researching for, to find an alternative amp/DAC for thirty pin plug iPods as good as the HA2-SE, ended up buying a new HA2-SE from a UK dealer. Amazon.com is showing some sellers as well but with silly prices being asked. You will just have to use a search engine to look.



I only see uk dealers selling it for retail price at 280 pounds => 380 usd. that's insane!!! Guess I will just have to hope somebody sells it on the forums one day.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

That is the level of prices including sales (value added) tax us folk in Europe have to live with. You might be able to find a dealer who could arrange a tax free sale for you for export outside the European Union, which would reduce the price by 20%. The HA-2SE DAC/Amps have become like new iPod classics, being sold at a premium due to scarcity - supply and demand equation. Just have a look on eBay.


----------



## headhuan (Jul 29, 2018)

Geez, just what I need...another portable audio gizmo.  LMAO....I'll probably get one once available through Amazon/B&H Photo.
Hey, I have a high definition movie on my computer and I want to burn it to DVD for playback on TV. Is there any video to DVD converter recommended? But then, would the movie suffer much quality loss? I hope to download one converter reducing the quality loss to a minimum.


----------



## invite

headhuan said:


> Geez, just what I need...another portable audio gizmo.  LMAO....I'll probably get one once available through Amazon/B&H Photo.



goodluck


----------



## DDDYKI

Just chiming in that the FiiO CL06 USB-C to Micro cable works just fine with the HA-2 and my S9 Plus. It's worked flawlessly over the last few weeks, unlike that eBay cable, which started showing faults after a week. I bought mine from Amazon, but it's also in FiiO's AliExpress store and I've seen some other reseller links for it.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Hi guys, i'm thinking about picking up one of these ha2's i found a killer deal which i might just take today. Now let's say i want to pair this with my Mjolnir 2 amp, how and could i connect the ha2 dac to my amp and connect it all to my computer, will that work? Does this only run off battery power or can i connect it to a main off the wall?


----------



## 435279

Audiofiend1 said:


> Hi guys, i'm thinking about picking up one of these ha2's i found a killer deal which i might just take today. Now let's say i want to pair this with my Mjolnir 2 amp, how and could i connect the ha2 dac to my amp and connect it all to my computer, will that work? Does this only run off battery power or can i connect it to a main off the wall?



You could use the HA-2 to do this but unless you need a portable DAC I would go with a desktop DAC. What's your budget? Perhaps look at the Modi 2 or Bifrost. I don't own these but I would imagine they would pair better with your Mjolnir 2 amp than the Oppo, if only in form factor.


----------



## PDC3

Audiofiend1 said:


> Hi guys, i'm thinking about picking up one of these ha2's i found a killer deal which i might just take today. Now let's say i want to pair this with my Mjolnir 2 amp, how and could i connect the ha2 dac to my amp and connect it all to my computer, will that work? Does this only run off battery power or can i connect it to a main off the wall?


Audiofiend1,
Computer’s USB port to mini USB input on the HA2. The HA2 lineout via 3.5 mm to RCA L/R cable to your Mjolnir. The USB powers the HA2, so when you want to go portable the HA2 battery will be powered up. 
I THINK my Modi Optical desktop dac provides a bit broader soundstage but I’ve never had a superior portable sound and I have a desktop dac (Emotiva XDA-1) that’s only equal to HA2, no better. So HA2 highly recommended.


----------



## nwavesailor

I've had my Oppo HA-2SER for almost 2 years w/o any issues. 
The last 2 listening sessions, paired with a iPod Nano and lightning to USB cable, I have had to turn the Oppo off and back on again after a sudden stop in playback. It also froze the iPod and it need to be unfrozen. I may contact Oppo and ask what to do as it is intermittent or perhaps try another USB / Lightning cable.


----------



## DrunkSaru

SteveOliver said:


> You could use the HA-2 to do this but unless you need a portable DAC I would go with a desktop DAC. What's your budget? Perhaps look at the Modi 2 or Bifrost. I don't own these but I would imagine they would pair better with your Mjolnir 2 amp than the Oppo, if only in form factor.


Will throw in my 2 cents here. I think the HA-2 has a better sounding (more resolving) DAC than the Modi 2 and even the Modi 2 Uber but the M2U sounds a bit wider or has a bit more depths depending on the music you're listening to. Otherwise, I prefer to HA-2. Now the Modi Multibit is another story but the multibit's are a love or hate deal so I don't like to recommend those. I can't recommend the Bifrost either unless you're planning on buying the cheap one first and then upgrading the internals later. I actually can't tell much of a difference until I hit the Yggdrasil range DACs but thats too freakin expensive. I've also enjoyed in the similar price range, the Dragonfly Red and JDS Labs Standalone ODAC Rev B, the latter being my second favorite next to the Modi Multibit. I don't own original Modi2 anymore but I have the rest Since it's my way of testing different amps and figuring out what pairing I like best. I still absolutely love my HA2 though .. I think i'm going on 4 years now since I bought mine. Too bad my battery doesn't hold a very good charge anymore, but eventually it will become my secondary desktop DAC/AMP so It's all good.


----------



## grae313

I'm hoping someone subscribed to this thread who is knowledgeable about electronics can help me out! 

I'm hunting for a used HA2 to buy, and located one that looks well cared for and is priced fairly, but the owner appears to have lost the original AC adapter and has been using other chargers with the amp. I'm wondering if it's possible this could damage the dac, amp, or battery. E.g. if he just used a standard phone charger or something. Is damage likely? Unlikely? I'm really not sure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DrunkSaru

grae313 said:


> I'm hoping someone subscribed to this thread who is knowledgeable about electronics can help me out!
> 
> I'm hunting for a used HA2 to buy, and located one that looks well cared for and is priced fairly, but the owner appears to have lost the original AC adapter and has been using other chargers with the amp. I'm wondering if it's possible this could damage the dac, amp, or battery. E.g. if he just used a standard phone charger or something. Is damage likely? Unlikely? I'm really not sure. Any help is appreciated.


You can use any USB charger up to 5V 2A to chage the HA2. The charger it came with is a 5V 4A that's unique to Oppo for their, what was considered at the time, quick charge technique which they I believe called VOOC. If you don't need fast charge, you can plug it into most standard USB ports that goes up to 2A. Most computers will have a USB that will charge anywhere from 5V 0.5A, up to 5V 1A. you can plug it in there and charge if you want. It will just take a lot longer to charge but won't harm the device. Just be careful with newer chargers that will charge at more than 5V or more than 2A. Then again, most chargers are designed to charge at 5V1A if it won't support quick charge.


----------



## grae313

DrunkSaru said:


> You can use any USB charger up to 5V 2A to chage the HA2. The charger it came with is a 5V 4A that's unique to Oppo for their, what was considered at the time, quick charge technique which they I believe called VOOC. If you don't need fast charge, you can plug it into most standard USB ports that goes up to 2A. Most computers will have a USB that will charge anywhere from 5V 0.5A, up to 5V 1A. you can plug it in there and charge if you want. It will just take a lot longer to charge but won't harm the device. Just be careful with newer chargers that will charge at more than 5V or more than 2A. Then again, most chargers are designed to charge at 5V1A if it won't support quick charge.



Thank you so much for such a thorough and informative reply! It would seem that it's unlikely that the device would have been damaged given the scope of USB chargers consumers typically have lying around the house, and now I also know what to look for to make sure whatever charger I may use in the future is safe. Cheers!


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Your national Oppo agency, if they have not closed down, may still have stock of the VOOC charger. When I bought a used HA2-SE earlier this year, the owner had also lost the original charger. I was able to buy a replacement from Oppo UK (and some replacement silicone rubber bands.


----------



## 435279

Its also possible to buy VOOC chargers, including in car chargers and cables from ebay.


----------



## grae313

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Your national Oppo agency, if they have not closed down, may still have stock of the VOOC charger. When I bought a used HA2-SE earlier this year, the owner had also lost the original charger. I was able to buy a replacement from Oppo UK (and some replacement silicone rubber bands.





SteveOliver said:


> Its also possible to buy VOOC chargers, including in car chargers and cables from ebay.



Thanks guys, I'll look into grabbing a replacement. I purchased the used HA-2, can't wait for it to get here


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

SteveOliver said:


> Its also possible to buy VOOC chargers, including in car chargers and cables from ebay.


Yes but would you trust your life to a charger bought off Fleabay let alone your HA2/HA2-SE. A lot of the cheap Chinese made chargers do not separate properly or insulate between the mains (110 or 220V) and the low 5V sides of the charger. The national electrical safety approval marks such as CE are just faked. They kill people and not infrequently go on fire. I bought a MacBook Charger from eBay which turned out to a fake. Within minutes, it got hot enough to fry an egg on (if you wanted to). The seller claimed it was genuine but eBay agreed with me.


----------



## 435279

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Yes but would you trust your life to a charger bought off Fleabay let alone your HA2/HA2-SE. A lot of the cheap Chinese made chargers do not separate properly or insulate between the mains (110 or 220V) and the low 5V sides of the charger. The national electrical safety approval marks such as CE are just faked. They kill people and not infrequently go on fire. I bought a MacBook Charger from eBay which turned out to a fake. Within minutes, it got hot enough to fry an egg on (if you wanted to). The seller claimed it was genuine but eBay agreed with me.



A valid point, put the word genuine in the search and sort by price descending to find a good quality one on ebay (maybe  )

My genuine Oppo chargers I have two are also made in China, probably from cheaper components too. Like a lot of Chinese goods who knows if the cheap ones on ebay come from the same factory as the genuine ones. Monitor the first few charges closely and make sure your house insurance is valid and everything should be OK.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

The difference between the genuine ones and the look-alikes is that if the genuine ones are to be imported into the USA or the EU, they have to pass stringent tests on heat soak and insulation. On UK TV we have a programme called Fake Britain. Illegally imported fake chargers, which look identical to the genuine ones, with all the logos and approval marks Apple/Samsung/Huawei and so on, feature quite frequently on that programme. They often show them going up in smoke or delivering one pole of the 220V mains to the charging plug, when used in humid conditions. I am happy to buy a lot of stuff off eBay (it is where I bought my PM3s and HA2-SE) but chargers - never again after my bad experience.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Has anyone compared the HA-2 with the FiiO Q5 or the iFi xDSD?


----------



## rufus1949

Just a quick answer....own a mojo,ha2 se,q5 and topping x4
Over all
1 mojo
2 q5 with the 3&5 amps
3 ha2 se
4 toppings x4 dsd


----------



## rufus1949

Sorry forgot....I use
MrSpeaker Aeon open
Audio 64 A12t,U6,U4se,Alclair RSM,Noble Savanna and Astell&Kern Billie Jean's to judge.


----------



## Hinomotocho

rufus1949 said:


> Sorry forgot....I use
> MrSpeaker Aeon open
> Audio 64 A12t,U6,U4se,Alclair RSM,Noble Savanna and Astell&Kern Billie Jean's to judge.


Thanks for your reply. I'm actually not unhappy with the HA-2, originally I was motivated by finding something with a 4.4mm balanced output (tick for the Q5's AM3B add on) but now I'm just looking for a step up in quality. Are you able to please specify what qualities of the Q5 you deem to be better than the HA-2(SE)?


----------



## rufus1949

Quality of build
Can use balanced cable
The AM5 is powerful
To me my oppo sounds a bit harsh ..may be just my ears.
Q 5 is dead quiet with all my equipment with AM3B
Bluetooth works very well (walls cause dropouts).


----------



## rufus1949

All my home hifi equipment is tube based..even my cd player...just so you know my sound preference.
Hope this helps..judgements of equipment is not my forte


----------



## rufus1949

One more thought...Audio46 in nyc has lowest price (use welcome46 as code)


----------



## Hinomotocho

rufus1949 said:


> Quality of build
> Can use balanced cable
> The AM5 is powerful
> To me my oppo sounds a bit harsh ..may be just my ears.
> ...


Thank you again rufus1949, I appreciate your input. I'm steering towards the Q5 with AM3B, but I'm still open to other options.
Can anyone else please offer any opinions on the Q5, iFi xDSD, or any other portable amps that they have or upgraded to?


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Sep 27, 2018)

Beninnzorjp said:


> Thank you again rufus1949, I appreciate your input. I'm steering towards the Q5 with AM3B, but I'm still open to other options.
> Can anyone else please offer any opinions on the Q5, iFi xDSD, or any other portable amps that they have or upgraded to?


Give me some time...I have an xdsd and a ha-2 that i'm playing around with.

Edit: Just a quick blurb...but both are very well designed, very well built, and sound great. There are some differences there, but yeah...it's sort of like "can't go wrong with either". The Oppo is slimmer and has a better form factor, the iFi has more power and a cool light show...both have very nice knobs with good feel, however the Oppo just oozes quality and has a smooth adjustment where the iFi has this sort of strange intended "grittiness" when you turn it. I need to find the time to do direct comparisons and all that, but the Oppo seems to have a stronger bass boost and also has more treble energy; I MIGHT prefer the Oppo overall at the moment, but haven't had the opportunity to try the iFi wired due to waiting on a cable to arrive(stock cable wasn't compatible with my phone).


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Oct 1, 2018)

Beninnzorjp said:


> Thank you again rufus1949, I appreciate your input. I'm steering towards the Q5 with AM3B, but I'm still open to other options.
> Can anyone else please offer any opinions on the Q5, iFi xDSD, or any other portable amps that they have or upgraded to?


Back again...finally got to do a good wired comparison between the two. I'll put it this way; both are top-notch in every way, however they're night and day different in terms of approach and intended sound. This is going to come from the point of view/ears of a guy who's been around live music and plays in a band for fun.

HA-2SE: Bigger, warmer, wider, thicker...less detailed and not as "3D". Bass boost is more noticeable, although it's not as "punchy". Makes me feel as if the music sounds like it is coming from a club/concert hall/venue and just sort of has that "real" type of quality to it...sometimes you guys can forget that music and sound itself are imperfect, and that imperfection is sometimes needed for musicality. It's not always about revealing everything possible at all times.

XDSD: Narrower, colder/balanced tonal range, huge clarity, tons of detail, punchy with a very "3D" feel to everything, very very very subtle bass boost, and a much more "audiophile and hifi" type of presentation that's really something else. It makes me feel as if I'm listening to a pristine recording with every little nuance being audible...it's incredible, but it also feels just a tiny bit artificial and "too clean" to me. It doesn't have a "live" quality or feel, definitely more analytical but in such a good way.

It's tough, very tough to say which is better...XDSD definitely wins in terms of resolution/detail/clarity/being high fidelity, you hear so much more popping up at you with the XDSD. However, the HA-2SE has such a lifelike character to it that is much more realistic and forgiving overall.

I would describe it as this: If you want to feel as if you are listening to live music in an organic setting, consider the HA-2SE. If you want to get the utmost experience of listening to recorded audio that sounds like recorded tracks should, with every little detail and nuance being there, then grab the XDSD.

In short, I wanna say the XDSD is "better"...but not necessarily the best choice. Really tough.


----------



## Hinomotocho

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Back again...finally got to do a good wired comparison between the two. I'll put it this way; both are top-notch in every way, however they're night and day different in terms of approach and intended sound. This is going to come from the point of view/ears of a guy who's been around live music and plays in a band for fun.
> 
> HA-2SE: Bigger, warmer, wider, thicker...less detailed and not as "3D". Bass boost is more noticeable, although it's not as "punchy". Makes me feel as if the music sounds like it is coming from a club/concert hall/venue and just sort of has that "real" type of quality to it...sometimes you guys can forget that music and sound itself are imperfect, and that imperfection is sometimes needed for musicality. It's not always about revealing everything possible at all times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to compare them - I like the way you summed it up. I don't dislike the Oppo but I was wanting to take a step up so it sounds like the xDSD might be the way I want to go.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Oct 1, 2018)

Beninnzorjp said:


> Thanks for taking the time to compare them - I like the way you summed it up. I don't dislike the Oppo but I was wanting to take a step up so it sounds like the xDSD might be the way I want to go.


For you, I think it honestly would do the trick and is worth trying out. It's really, really good...I just wish it had a wider soundstage and maybe the option of a bigger bass boost. But it's a total winner.


----------



## Hinomotocho

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> For you, I think it honestly would do the trick and is worth trying out. It's really, really good...I just wish it had a wider soundstage and maybe the option of a bigger bass boost. But it's a total winner.


Regarding the soundstage, was that using a 'balanced' 3.5mm or standard 3.5mm?


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Beninnzorjp said:


> Regarding the soundstage, was that using a 'balanced' 3.5mm or standard 3.5mm?


All single-ended/good ol' regular 3.5mm goodness.


----------



## corgifall (Oct 10, 2018)

Beninnzorjp said:


> Has anyone compared the HA-2 with the FiiO Q5 or the iFi xDSD?


I have both the HA-2 se and Q5 with the standard am3a as well as the am3b which has the option for 3.5 and 4.4 pentaconn. If you like slim and a backup battery then I'd say go Oppo. You're always tethered via a cable but It's easy to carry around. Better bass boost too. If you can spend the extra $50 and don't have anything that needs the 220 mW then I'd say go Q5. It has good bluetooth quality sound wise and has options for the optional amp modules. I really like the fact you can do balanced or 3.5 on their am3 series but you only get like 150 mW out of the 3.5 jack but if you do anything balanced then you get almost 500 mW out of the 4.4 pentaconn connector. I think the Q5 sounds better but you have more options as well with the amp modules or bluetooth. HA-2 SE is sexier though lol


----------



## nokiamade

Hi guys. Can anyone supply me with HA-2 firmware 6.7.4? I've accidentally upgraded to 6.7.6 not knowing that it's one way ticket. I like stock sound signiture more and only had some issues with fast charging. I've seen that on russian forums 6.7.4 version was distributed once, but the link is outdated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucifero13

Good day! Is it okay to leave both line out and HP out occupied, and use one at a time? Am planning to use this in a desktop setup.

My rationale for leaving both jacks occupied is to lessen the degradation of jacks from pulling / inserting.


----------



## Yobster69

lucifero13 said:


> Good day! Is it okay to leave both line out and HP out occupied, and use one at a time? Am planning to use this in a desktop setup.
> 
> My rationale for leaving both jacks occupied is to lessen the degradation of jacks from pulling / inserting.


The HO will override the LO, so you may need to unplug the headphones. But as a side note, I have had this 3 years and I always unplug the headphones every day, sometimes 2 or 3 times, and I’ve had absolutely no issues (I am guessing at over a thousand times of unplugging and plugging in again, though it could be much more). So you should be fine.


----------



## lucifero13

Yobster69 said:


> The HO will override the LO, so you may need to unplug the headphones. But as a side note, I have had this 3 years and I always unplug the headphones every day, sometimes 2 or 3 times, and I’ve had absolutely no issues (I am guessing at over a thousand times of unplugging and plugging in again, though it could be much more). So you should be fine.




Appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## lucifero13

Also, is there a way to bypass the power source of the oppo? it seems it is using the dac's batt when im using it on the pc


----------



## PDC3

lucifero13 said:


> Also, is there a way to bypass the power source of the oppo? it seems it is using the dac's batt when im using it on the pc


If you see a blue LED among the battery indicator lights, then you’ve got the unit set to offer power via the USB A port, as if to charge a phone. Press and hold the battery button until the blue LED disappears. Then when you quick press the same button, the white LEDs light up briefly to show, roughly, the remaining power.


----------



## lucifero13

PDC3 said:


> If you see a blue LED among the battery indicator lights, then you’ve got the unit set to offer power via the USB A port, as if to charge a phone. Press and hold the battery button until the blue LED disappears. Then when you quick press the same button, the white LEDs light up briefly to show, roughly, the remaining power.



So when a blue light appears, it means I am using the power from the USB and not the battery?


----------



## PDC3

lucifero13 said:


> So when a blue light appears, it means I am using the power from the USB and not the battery?


No, the opposite (apologize for confusing you).  The blue light means the Oppo is SUPPLYING (or trying to supply) its battery power to something that OUGHT to be connected to its (large-ish) USB-A port (not the mini USB-B port you're using to cable from your computer to the Oppo).  So you want the blue light OFF when using it with your computer - and most of the time generally.  You ONLY want the blue light ON when you want your device [phone, digital audio player, etc] to receive power from the OPPO and its battery.  Of course, that drains the OPPO battery but the presumption is that you do this when desperate to get your device back up and running.  BTW, the HA2 manual is available online from OPPOdigital site.


----------



## mimizone

grig said:


> Someone here had try to use the iDefender 3.0 with no psu with the ha2 ? or any other way to use the ha2 with a laptop but eliminating the battery charge during playback ?


have you ever tried this? I have lot of noise issue with the Oppo plugged to a Mac Mini 2012. Before spending $50 on the iDefender, would be nice to see if the Oppo DAC actually works on port B without external power.
Other option is to see if port A could be used with a Mac instead of an iPhone. Anybody tried this?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Dec 28, 2018)

mimizone said:


> have you ever tried this? I have lot of noise issue with the Oppo plugged to a Mac Mini 2012. Before spending $50 on the iDefender, would be nice to see if the Oppo DAC actually works on port B without external power.
> Other option is to see if port A could be used with a Mac instead of an iPhone. Anybody tried this?



Yes of course it works, and at least with my office set-up it does sound better that way too as the iDefender breaks the noisy ground connection to the PC. The DAC always runs off it's own internal battery power even when connected to a PC, so the post you were replying to above is also answered here, no external iPower or any other power supply is needed. However the HA-2 battery will still charge unless you use an *UpTone Audio USPCB *with the bus power switch turned off.

That too works and the HA-2 battery will not then charge. But that UpTone piece is a hard adaptor, it doesn't flex so it isn't as practical for most people compared to using a USB cable. You need to line up the height of the PC's USB port with the DAC input and support it in some way so that there is no strain on the connectors, and you can't move it around during playback unless also using a small wire dongle extender like the *AudioQuest DragonTail* in between, that provides some slack and flex so you can at least move it a little, looks like this:


----------



## MikeyFresh

mimizone said:


> Other option is to see if port A could be used with a Mac instead of an iPhone.



That will not work, the USB Type A port on the HA-2 only works with iOS devices.


----------



## mimizone

MikeyFresh said:


> That will not work, the USB Type A port on the HA-2 only works with iOS devices.


thanks @MikeyFresh for both answers! I ordered a iDefender and will see if it solves my noise problem...


----------



## grig

mimizone said:


> have you ever tried this? I have lot of noise issue with the Oppo plugged to a Mac Mini 2012. Before spending $50 on the iDefender, would be nice to see if the Oppo DAC actually works on port B without external power.
> Other option is to see if port A could be used with a Mac instead of an iPhone. Anybody tried this?


sorry never had the chance to....


----------



## grig

mimizone said:


> thanks @MikeyFresh for both answers! I ordered a iDefender and will see if it solves my noise problem...


keep me posted pls, very curios..


----------



## mimizone (Jan 5, 2019)

grig said:


> keep me posted pls, very curios..



So I got a iFi iDefender 3.0.
Let me give some context.

I use a Mac Mini Late 2012 for everything at my desk, including Hi-Res music. The mini has many external hard drives via USB and Firewire.
- One Drobo Generation 2 via Firewire, with 4 drives
- WD My Book via USB 3 directly to the Mini
- WD Elements via USB 3 powered Hub
- Generic external case for 3.5" drive (for Time machine) via USB 3 powered Hub
- USB keyboard on the hub
- Mouse on the hub
- iPhone charger on USB 3 hub
- Usually an external 2.5" case in USB 3 hub
- HDMI to the display
- 3.5mm audio out to cheap speakers and a spare 3.5mm ports for headphones if needed

All plugged to the same Belkin Power strip

I use the following for audio:
- Oppo HA-2 SE via USB hub (or dedicated port on the mini), using a generic USB cable
- I use the Oppo as both a DAC and an amplifier, or use a tube amp (Eddy Current ZDT Jr.) via line-out on the Oppo, using a generic RCA/3.5mm cable.
- Headphone: Audeze LCD-XC using the 6.5mm cable with a cheap but good quality 3.5mm adapter if needed

My problem was the following:
When using the tube amp, I could hear all drives in the Drobo NAS starting/rotating when they wake up from sleep/standby.
Like actually hear them, with a sound of acceleration, similar to the sound you would hear without headphone in the room. The volume on the amp had to be fairly loud, in the last quadrant (above 3/4). I was not experiencing the issue on the headphone output of the oppo itself.
I also had a noise problem at loud volume. The ZDT Jr. amp is dead quiet normally, even for a tube. It's very dead quiet. (unless you make the tubes ring by knocking on the amp chassis...). That noise was more like a background/white noise, fairly faint but very present at 85-100% volume on the ZDT. The noise would disappear if I unplug the usb cable from the oppo.

I've tried many tricks to avoid those noises before buying the iDefender.
I first tried many usb cables I have, all generic. The noise+hard drive sound were different but always there.
I've tried different generic RCA/3.5mm I had. Same noise+sound.
I used a DLNA renderer instead of plugging the Oppo to the mac mini, trying to isolate the USB noise from the mini.
the DLNA renderer is a very small PC based on Atom, with an SSD, no USB devices, running Volumio.
the noise was still there, less present but still there. The hard drive sound was there too, unless I plugged the DLNA renderer in an outlet on the other side of the room. The hard drive sound would sill be there but less intense.

So I was getting crazy by that time 
I also tried to plug the Drobo to different power outlets. Not changing much somehow.

All the equipment is more or less in the same space/spot. Mac mini and drives are next to each other. The RCA cable running around the mac mini. The Drobo being under the desk, 3ft below the ZDT amp.

I ordered the iDEfender 3.0 and a nice RCA/3.5mm cable (SKW brand). Very nice cable for not too much $26 or so.

Using the new cable between the Oppo and the ZDT amp basically removed entirely the sound from the hard drives. nothing, dead quiet.
the iDefender is a weird case.
By itself, plugged on the hub and using the generic usb cable, there is still that white noise. It sometimes even seems louder.
But once I use an external power supply for the iDefender (I think I use one that came from a Raspberry Pi), the noise is gone, entirely too. Dead quiet.

The only thing I can hear, and frankly it's nothing, is the very faint noise the mac must be creating when Audirvana takes control of the Oppo DAC. I put the volume on the ZDT to the max, in Audirvana to the max. First, all music is off and stopped. If I pause a track, there is faint hiss barely above the tinnitus I have... If I press the stop button in audirvana instead of pause, the hiss disappears.

I can only hear that if it's dead quiet at night in my house. And it may be in my head 

so TLDR is:
- iDefender 3.0 with external power is good, without bad
- better cables is the first thing to buy
- the Oppo does something funky with power via the mini usb port, and also with its line out port.

I am debating buying a simple Furman power conditioner instead of my cheap Belkin power strip. That may just also solve the noise coming from the Drobo.

Sorry for the long text here... But I indeed was becoming crazy to remove that noise. Hearing the Drobo starting when in a middle of a quiet part of a track was dreadful/scary...


----------



## Chris Ihao

alpovs said:


> Get this cable from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340
> I have it and use with the Nexus 5X. No charging/draining. It doesn't matter what the pull down menu says. Just plug it in and it works.
> See my post for reasons why most adapters and cables don't work, i.e., drain phone battery: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/opp...scussion-thread.755879/page-304#post-13739760
> Besides, adapter + cable is a hassle - it sticks out too far, slowly ruining the port.



Just a bit of necroing here, but could also be a bit helpful considering its still available. Thanks a bunch for the link. Tried several alternatives in stores but no dice.  Hopefully my Huawei will play nice with this one. A really good price and free shipping  so I bought two.


----------



## grig

mimizone said:


> So I got a iFi iDefender 3.0.
> Let me give some context.
> 
> I use a Mac Mini Late 2012 for everything at my desk, including Hi-Res music. The mini has many external hard drives via USB and Firewire.
> ...



Thank you very useful this post !


----------



## lucifero13

MikeyFresh said:


> Yes of course it works, and at least with my office set-up it does sound better that way too as the iDefender breaks the noisy ground connection to the PC. The DAC always runs off it's own internal battery power even when connected to a PC, so the post you were replying to above is also answered here, no external iPower or any other power supply is needed. However the HA-2 battery will still charge unless you use an *UpTone Audio USPCB *with the bus power switch turned off.
> 
> That too works and the HA-2 battery will not then charge. But that UpTone piece is a hard adaptor, it doesn't flex so it isn't as practical for most people compared to using a USB cable. You need to line up the height of the PC's USB port with the DAC input and support it in some way so that there is no strain on the connectors, and you can't move it around during playback unless also using a small wire dongle extender like the *AudioQuest DragonTail* in between, that provides some slack and flex so you can at least move it a little, looks like this:



How would you know if the power is being drawn from the USB and not from the battery? I asked a friend to make one just like yours


----------



## MikeyFresh

lucifero13 said:


> How would you know if the power is being drawn from the USB and not from the battery? I asked a friend to make one just like yours



The DAC is always in all circumstances powered by it's battery and not by USB as stated by Oppo. That makes sense, there are not two different pathways for powering the circuit, only one, that being the battery.

What the circumstance you quoted describes is a way to keep the battery from being charged all the time by the USB connection. If you cut the bus power via that UpTone USPCB adapter, the charging LED indicator lights on the HA-2 go out, it is no longer drawing any charge. The HA-2 sounds better with that charging circuit deactivated, and the noisy PC ground severed.


----------



## abm0

alpovs said:


> the HA-2(SE) is designed not to request charging when connected with a cable with OTG at both ends. It's easy when it's a micro-B to micro-B cable such as the included cable


Ehh, it's easy until the included cable dies out because it's so rigid and deals so poorly with repeated bending.  Then you discover almost nobody makes such cables, with OTG pin configuration at both ends.
I tried making my own out of two regular OTGs by using the OTG side of each and soldering the wires together in the middle, but it's a mess - the wires are too thin to allow a solid and reliable connection and joint to form in the middle.
My next idea is to get two regular OTGs with female USB-A connectors at the non-OTG ends, and strip the outer metal shell of one of the female As to turn it into a male A and just plug it into the other female A.


----------



## MikeyFresh

abm0 said:


> Ehh, it's easy until the included cable dies out because it's so rigid and deals so poorly with repeated bending.  Then you discover almost nobody makes such cables, with OTG pin configuration at both ends.
> I tried making my own out of two regular OTGs by using the OTG side of each and soldering the wires together in the middle, but it's a mess - the wires are too thin to allow a solid and reliable connection and joint to form in the middle.
> My next idea is to get two regular OTGs with female USB-A connectors at the non-OTG ends, and strip the outer metal shell of one of the female As to turn it into a male A and just plug it into the other female A.



The above exchange was entirely related to connecting the HA-2 to a computer, not a phone, so no OTG requirements come into play there.

The original posts were about the iFi iDefender and whether or not powering it was required with the HA-2 (it isn't), and that then morphed into a question about how to keep the PC from continuously charging the HA-2 when they are connected. There are various ways to do that including just putting a piece of tape on the host side VBUS pins of the USB cable.

You can get good quality generic OTG cables properly wired for the HA-2 (both ends) on eBay for under $7, the seller is yourcharger, these are known to work fine with the HA-2:

*10cm Left Angle Micro USB to Type C Cable OTG at both ends for OPPO HA-2SE DAC*

He has other lengths as well, they all work with the HA-2 in my experience.


----------



## abm0

MikeyFresh said:


> The above exchange was entirely related to connecting the HA-2 to a computer, not a phone, so no OTG requirements come into play there.


Not sure you looked at what I was replying to, and even so: OTG requirements always come into play when you want to use the HA-2 without charging it (it's not healthy for a Li-Ion battery to stay close to 100% for long periods of time). Plus any USB plug that's meant to go into a computer is always configured like an OTG (master-end), it was just never called that. 



> how to keep the PC from continuously charging the HA-2 when they are connected. There are various ways to do that including just putting a piece of tape on the host side VBUS pins of the USB cable.


Interesting. I would've never come up with that since I don't know enough about USB to declare the power supply pin useless for the data transfer scenario.



> You can get good quality generic OTG cables properly wired for the HA-2 (both ends) on eBay for under $7


Making an international order for something that's electrically so simple is unacceptable. That's why I'm exploring the options I mentioned above. I might also try what you said with the V+ line - thanks again!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Jan 23, 2019)

abm0 said:


> Making an international order for something that's electrically so simple is unacceptable.



$6.99 + free ePacket shipping from Hong Kong, I have received these in the mail in NY in as little as 4 days, however sometimes it can take more like 10 days depending on the time of year and how busy the postal system is. By comparison, there is some domestic mail in the U.S. that takes longer than 4 days, so the international aspect is no big deal. Obviously yours or anyone else's mileage may vary in that regard. To each his own.

I too make cables, lots of them, but the linked OTG cables are so inexpensive (and actually very good generic quality) that I just order a couple at a time and don't bother with making anything as the USB spec is actually not as easy or trivial to meet in terms of the 90 Ohm characteristic impedance as one might think. That's one nice thing about the UpTone adapter, not only does it have the switch for defeating the VBUS, but it is also rigidly designed to adhere to the 90 Ohm impedance spec.



abm0 said:


> Interesting. I would've never come up with that since I don't know enough about USB to declare the power supply pin useless for the data transfer scenario.



Some DACs require bus power for the USB handshake to occur, others do not, including the HA-2.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Can confirm. Ordered two cables for an almost symbolic price, and free shipping. Works good. Really no reason not to get them.


----------



## abm0 (Jan 23, 2019)

MikeyFresh said:


> I too make cables, lots of them, but the linked OTG cables are so inexpensive (and actually very good generic quality) that I just order a couple at a time and don't bother with making anything


Well, I thought I'd keep that in mind as a source of last resort, but it turns out they don't actually offer anything like what I need right now: a single-cable direct replacement for the original micro-to-micro double-OTG that came with the HA-2. All they have specifically for the HA-2 are those Type-C ones. And all their micro-to-micros are OTG at only one end. Like I said, it's a b***h to find these, so I'd rather try to make one myself.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Jan 23, 2019)

abm0 said:


> Interesting. I would've never come up with that since I don't know enough about USB to declare the power supply pin useless for the data transfer scenario.





abm0 said:


> And all his micro-to-micros are OTG at only one end.



As @Chris Ihao mentions above, seller yourcharger's micro-to-micro OTG cables do work as intended with the HA-2 (pin 4/sense/ID tied to GND at both ends). I have them in about 4 or 5 different lengths, all from that seller, all work just as the stock Oppo cable does.

*12cm SHORT Right Angle Micro USB to Left Angle Micro USB Host OTG Adapter Cable*

It works, don't worry about the listing saying nothing about HA-2 compatibility, he only does that on the Type C cables because almost none of those are compatible with the HA-2, so he goes out of his way to point out that one is. Many of us have been buying the exact listing linked to above for several years now, it is the correct cable for the HA-2, and even the very long one yourcharger offers (1.5M/5 foot?) also works, I have that one too.


----------



## alpovs

MikeyFresh said:


> The above exchange was entirely related to connecting the HA-2 to a computer, not a phone, so no OTG requirements come into play there.
> 
> The original posts were about the iFi iDefender and whether or not powering it was required with the HA-2 (it isn't), and that then morphed into a question about how to keep the PC from continuously charging the HA-2 when they are connected. There are various ways to do that including just putting a piece of tape on the host side VBUS pins of the USB cable.
> 
> ...


abm0 quoted my post. Your reply is irrelevant. And abm0 needed a micro-B to micro-B cable, not USB-C, as pointed out later.


----------



## alpovs

MikeyFresh said:


> It works, don't worry about the listing saying nothing about HA-2 compatibility, *he *only does that on the Type C cables because almost none of those are compatible with the HA-2, so *he *goes out of his way to point out that one is.


The seller is a woman.


----------



## MikeyFresh

alpovs said:


> abm0 quoted my post.



Correct, my mistake.



alpovs said:


> Your reply is irrelevant.



So friendly, but not entirely accurate as I was mentioning the easy existence of that cable when it was stated that almost no one makes it.



alpovs said:


> And abm0 needed a micro-B to micro-B cable, not USB-C, as pointed out later.



Big deal I posted the wrong link initially, however the same seller offers the same cable in micro B, _as pointed out later_.



alpovs said:


> The seller is a woman.



So what. I also variously referred to the seller as yourcharger, and meant no actual representation of gender by my use of "he" if anyone was offended or indeed the seller is a woman. I am a happy several time repeat customer of yourcharger.


----------



## xXOnGXx (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone have any luck connecting the HA-2 (not SE) with digital output on fiio X5mk3, ak100ii or cayin n5ii?


----------



## alpovs

xXOnGXx said:


> Does anyone have any luck connecting the HA-2 (not SE) with digital output on fiio X5mk3, ak100ii or cayin n5ii?


HA-2 (and SE) has only one digital input - USB, and no digital outputs. I am afraid what you are asking is not possible,


----------



## 435279

alpovs said:


> HA-2 (and SE) has only one digital input - USB, and no digital outputs. I am afraid what you are asking is not possible,



That isn't right I'm sure. I don't own the DAP's mentioned but I do use my HA-2 with a Shanling M0 and M3s all the time over USB. I'm sure the Fiio X5iii would support that too (untested by me though)


----------



## alpovs

SteveOliver said:


> That isn't right I'm sure. I don't own the DAP's mentioned but I do use my HA-2 with a Shanling M0 and M3s all the time over USB. I'm sure the Fiio X5iii would support that too (untested by me though)


Yes, Shanling M0, M1, M3 (and maybe others) can serve as USB transport. I use the M1 with my HA-2SE occasionally. But the DAPs mentioned have coax outputs. Since the poster said simply "digital output" I assumed s/he meant that one. I wouldn't call USB port a digital output.


----------



## 435279

alpovs said:


> Yes, Shanling M0, M1, M3 (and maybe others) can serve as USB transport. I use the M1 with my HA-2SE occasionally. But the DAPs mentioned have coax outputs. Since the poster said simply "digital output" I assumed s/he meant that one. I wouldn't call USB port a digital output.



Oh yes I see what you mean. I took digital output to mean USB but the question isn't very clear. @xXOnGXx did you mean USB or coax/optical digital output?


----------



## afreekindazone

alpovs said:


> I wouldn't call USB port a digital output.



USB is also considered as form of digital output (c.f audio output to dac/amp dongles for smartphones without a headphone jack). However, it will depends on the hardware/software configurations.


----------



## xXOnGXx (Feb 15, 2019)

So sorry for the confusing question, I should have rephrase it. What i mean is, the DAP as a USB transport which serves digital signal/USB audio out to Oppo HA-2 via micro-usb to micro-usb connection. As I have tried 2 mobile phones, HTC M9 (with little distorted sound) and Moto G 1st gen (LTE) (which doesn't work at all), so I am thinking of getting a DAP that works with the HA-2.


----------



## 435279

xXOnGXx said:


> So sorry for the confusing question, I should have rephrase it. What i mean is, the DAP as a USB transport which serves digital signal/USB audio out to Oppo HA-2 via micro-usb to micro-usb connection. As I have tried 2 mobile phones, HTC M9 (with little distorted sound) and Moto G 1st gen (LTE) (which doesn't work at all), so I am thinking of getting a DAP that works with the HA-2.



OK, Thanks for clarifying. I my experience, via the micro USB input the HA-2 will work with many different devices that support a USB DAC function. Two things to try:

1. The cable you are using, perhaps try a different one.
2. Give the trial of USB Audio Player Pro a go if you haven't tried it already. Its worth the money and is"plug and play" with most of the Android devices I've used it with including my HA-2SE.


----------



## xXOnGXx

For the cable, I'm using the original micro usb to micro usb cable that comes with the HA-2 and also purchased another new L-angled cable from Oppo directly. 
I've also tried the USB Audio Player Pro app as well but still having the same distorted sound (tiny little crack/pop sound every few seconds, sounds like vinyl record) with my HTC M9.

It seems like USB Audio Player Pro is unable to override the existing "audio driver" in my HTC M9 and Moto G. Thus, nothing works for me.
It's good to hear that Shanling is working well with amp. May I know are you using HA-2 or HA-2SE? Any idea is there a possibility that Shanling works only with HA-2SE but not HA-2?


----------



## 435279

xXOnGXx said:


> May I know are you using HA-2 or HA-2SE? Any idea is there a possibility that Shanling works only with HA-2SE but not HA-2?



I have the SE version so maybe DAP's ad phones that work with mine won't work with the original HA-2 that you have, but I doubt you will have any issues. I use the cable that Oppo used to sell otherwise for me there was an issue where the device (LG V30) in my case can end up charging the battery in the HA-2SE which is obviously something I didn't want.

I also have the Shanling L2 cable that works when I want to use my M0, M2s or m3s with the HA-2SE.


----------



## alpovs (Feb 15, 2019)

xXOnGXx said:


> So sorry for the confusing question, I should have rephrase it. What i mean is, the DAP as a USB transport which serves digital signal/USB audio out to Oppo HA-2 via micro-usb to micro-usb connection. As I have tried 2 mobile phones, HTC M9 (with little distorted sound) and Moto G 1st gen (LTE) (which doesn't work at all), so I am thinking of getting a DAP that works with the HA-2.


HA-2 and HA-2SE are the same in terms of connectivity. If one works in one situation the other will work too.

The DAPs you mentioned do not support USB transport (this feature is still quite rare) but they have coax out which is digital that's why I misinterpreted your question.

The USB transport feature is part of the spec. Look at the specifications of a particular DAP, if it is not there it won't work the way you are looking for. I'd recommend one of the Shanlings, in fact the simplest and the cheapest one because you won't need their own DAC and audio, only the USB part. I think all Shanlings support USB transport. I have a Shanling M1. It's very small. After I bought it they introduced the M0 which is even smaller. Look at them and get whichever you like more. The only issue I have with my Shanling M1 now is that the battery self-discharges completely if I don't use it for a couple of weeks. When it was new it it could sit without use for much longer and still have some charge.

In order to use the Shanling with your HA-2 you will need a new cable because Shanlings have USB-C port. The cable that works (not all of them work) was discussed earlier in this thread. This cable works: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292052970340


----------



## xXOnGXx

I've got a USB-C to micro usb cable directly from Oppo that is designed for HA-2SE, but I think it should work with HA-2. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Ihao (Feb 15, 2019)

xXOnGXx said:


> I've got a USB-C to micro usb cable directly from Oppo that is designed for HA-2SE, but I think it should work with HA-2. Thanks.



Yup. No reason it shouldn't. It must simply be otg at both ends, which necessarily is the case with the SE as well 

PS: Got the previously mentioned usb c to micro cable from ebay, and it works perfectly. Bought two as it basically costs 8 bucks or something, with free shipping.


----------



## CWillCalho

I just did a quick sound comparison using my Sennheiser 800S with the Oppo HA 2 and the Marantz HD-DAC1.  I would say it might be a tie....


----------



## lquidcube

Hello. In DAC mod (mod B) one green led is lighting and red light is blinking. PC does not recognise device. In AMP mode (mod C) everything works fine. What I need to do to restore device functionality?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## lquidcube

yep i charge it all night but no luck  also trying to reset but still nothing. rip my ha-2 SE (


----------



## Sam L

Has anyone replaced the battery in the ha-2?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Sam L said:


> Has anyone replaced the battery in the ha-2?


I have not, but I'm pretty sure it involves getting the leather wrap off, which is glued on. So the juice might not be worth the squeeze here once you factor in your time and the cost of a new battery. Lots of good options in the portable dac/amp range since the HA-2 launch. Ifi, topping, xduoo, fiio...


----------



## corgifall

Nothing will be as pretty IMO as the HA-2. I miss mine and wish they would do another run of them.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

corgifall said:


> Nothing will be as pretty IMO as the HA-2. I miss mine and wish they would do another run of them.


Unfortunately, Oppo shut down their audio division. You can still probably find unopened ha-2 on ebay. I recently got an unopened Oppo PM-2 a decent price.


----------



## 534743

Charlie Norwood said:


> Unfortunately, Oppo shut down their audio division. You can still probably find unopened ha-2 on ebay. I recently got an unopened Oppo PM-2 a decent price.



I ordered a brand new HA-2 se recently in Germany!

Is there any suitable replacement for the HA-2 once it's not available anymore?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

paraphernalia said:


> I ordered a brand new HA-2 se recently in Germany!
> 
> Is there any suitable replacement for the HA-2 once it's not available anymore?



There are dozens of suitable replacements at this point. It all depends on how much you want to spend, the headphones you are going to be using, and to a lesser extent, your preferred sound signature, as well as features like balanced output or bluetooth. Ifi, topping, fiio, xduoo all make quality portable dac/amps, but there are many other solid brands as well.


----------



## Sam L

I think I might have found a battery for the HA-2. The model number of the original battery is BLP591 and it's branded as Oppo. Of all the oneplus batteries out there, the oneplus 1 is the only one that will fit (BLP571). I went ahead and ordered one from Ebay. I'll keep you guys posted if the replacement works.

By the way, for those that are curious, the HA-2 won't work as a stand alone dac/amp with the battery removed. I'll keep this tread informed as to what happens.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Sam L said:


> I think I might have found a battery for the HA-2. The model number of the original battery is BLP591 and it's branded as Oppo. Of all the oneplus batteries out there, the oneplus 1 is the only one that will fit (BLP571). I went ahead and ordered one from Ebay. I'll keep you guys posted if the replacement works.
> 
> By the way, for those that are curious, the HA-2 won't work as a stand alone dac/amp with the battery removed. I'll keep this tread informed as to what happens.


Thanks for this, very useful for those of us that have an aging HA-2. While the battery in my HA-2 is hanging in there remarkably well and so far shows little or no sign of it's age, I know that can't last forever.

I wonder if you might also be so kind as to detail what steps you took to disassemble the HA-2? Was it a matter of using a sharp spatula-like device in combination with a little heat gun action to soften the glue that affixes the leather sheath, or was it more complicated?

Ideally I'd like to try to salvage the leather if possible, I'm curious if you did, or even tried to.


----------



## Sam L

MikeyFresh said:


> Thanks for this, very useful for those of us that have an aging HA-2. While the battery in my HA-2 is hanging in there remarkably well and so far shows little or no sign of it's age, I know that can't last forever.
> 
> I wonder if you might also be so kind as to detail what steps you took to disassemble the HA-2? Was it a matter of using a sharp spatula-like device in combination with a little heat gun action to soften the glue that affixes the leather sheath, or was it more complicated?
> 
> Ideally I'd like to try to salvage the leather if possible, I'm curious if you did, or even tried to.


I just pulled it off. And used duct tape to remove the adhesive residue. Leather is intact. 

Accessing the battery is simple. I'll snap pics and document things when I receive my battery.


----------



## Sam L

Slight correction, the blp573 will fit dimensionally but the, to my eye, the power connector doesn't look like it would reach the pcb.


----------



## Sam L

oppo ha-2 battery replacement update: tracking has my battery coming in today. *fingers crossed*

I'm eager to resurrect this dac/amp as I have a high-ish impedance/low-ish sensitivity earbud coming in soon from @assassin10000!


----------



## ClieOS

Charlie Norwood said:


> Unfortunately, Oppo shut down their audio division. You can still probably find unopened ha-2 on ebay. I recently got an unopened Oppo PM-2 a decent price.



A bit late but the actual story is not that simple. 

Oppo Digital, the actual original company that bears the Oppo name is an U.S. based company with an Chinese manufacturing arm that produced Bluray player (under Oppo brand as well as an OEM supplier), plus other audio products (including headphones and HA-2). Later the founder, which is a Chinese that immigrated to the U.S., went back to China and started the Oppo the Chinese smartphone company (*full name: Guangdong Oppo Mobile Telecommunications Co.) - the two companies, Oppo Digital and Oppo the smartphone company, cross licensed the Oppo brand. However, despite being found and owned by the same person, the two companies do not own share of each other and are entirely two separated legal and financial entities. 

So the real story is that Oppo Digital, the U.S. company, went out of business a few years ago, but Oppo the Chinese smartphone company continues on. There is never an unified Oppo company and thus it was not a case of audio division being shutdown).


----------



## Sam L

Good news. Works perfectly! 

The battery is for the OnePlus 1. Battery model is blp571. 

Case opens easily once you get the leather off. 

2 screws hold the motherboard in place. Be sure to remove the 5 ribbon cables in place (including the battery cable). 




Battery fits perfectly


----------



## Sam L

Wow. I forgot how awesome this thing is. Definitely worth tracking down a used unit and know that you can replace the battery without too much effort.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Sam L said:


> Good news. Works perfectly!
> 
> The battery is for the OnePlus 1. Battery model is blp571.
> 
> ...


So that photo is the replacement battery installed? If so, can you post a photo of the original battery and/or did it have any identification markings on it?

Lastly, do you have a link for where to procure the replacement battery that you used?

Thank very much in advance, very cool post!


----------



## Charlie Norwood

ClieOS said:


> A bit late but the actual story is not that simple.
> 
> Oppo Digital, the actual original company that bears the Oppo name is an U.S. based company with an Chinese manufacturing arm that produced Bluray player (under Oppo brand as well as an OEM supplier), plus other audio products (including headphones and HA-2). Later the founder, which is a Chinese that immigrated to the U.S., went back to China and started the Oppo the Chinese smartphone company (*full name: Guangdong Oppo Mobile Telecommunications Co.) - the two companies, Oppo Digital and Oppo the smartphone company, cross licensed the Oppo brand. However, despite being found and owned by the same person, the two companies do not own share of each other and are entirely two separated legal and financial entities.
> 
> So the real story is that Oppo Digital, the U.S. company, went out of business a few years ago, but Oppo the Chinese smartphone company continues on. There is never an unified Oppo company and thus it was not a case of audio division being shutdown).



Interesting! I always knew it was more complex but never had the full picture. Sad that they went out of business. I think they were just a couple years ahead of their time for what they were trying to do. And/or being headquartered in the most expensive real estate in the world was too much overhead.


----------



## Sam L

MikeyFresh said:


> So that photo is the replacement battery installed? If so, can you post a photo of the original battery and/or did it have any identification markings on it?
> 
> Lastly, do you have a link for where to procure the replacement battery that you used?
> 
> Thank very much in advance, very cool post!


sorry for the late reply!

Here's a pic of the original battery. The new battery has been flawless. I think I'm going to order another as a backup.


----------



## corgifall

I need to grab one of these again. I miss mine.


----------



## Sam L

corgifall said:


> I need to grab one of these again. I miss mine.


you won't regret it. Mine was dead for a full year, sitting in a drawer, until I resurrected it. Now it's with me near daily as my portable dac/amp.


----------



## corgifall

The HA2 non SE was my first DAC/amp and then the HA2-SE before moving onto other gear.


----------



## Rufus07760

Have 2 HA 2 SE's. Can't sell here. Don't have enough posts.


----------



## DrunkSaru

corgifall said:


> The HA2 non SE was my first DAC/amp and then the HA2-SE before moving onto other gear.


The HA2 none SE was my first portable combo .. mine still works but battery only lasts for about 3 hours now.


----------



## Laboomba

Well, I hope someone can help. Every now and then or maybe only a couple of times within iOS update, my Oppo HA2SE has failed to mate with my iPhone. It works perfectly fine with my iPad Pro using the USB C, currently it is not working with iOS 14.4 on my iPhone promax 11

Anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Laboomba said:


> Well, I hope someone can help. Every now and then or maybe only a couple of times within iOS update, my Oppo HA2SE has failed to mate with my iPhone. It works perfectly fine with my iPad Pro using the USB C, currently it is not working with iOS 14.4 on my iPhone promax 11
> 
> Anyone having a similar issue?



I have the original HA2 and I mine stopped working with iphones starting with the X I believe, though I haven't tried using it in a couple years now probably and didn't test with the 11 pro or my current 12 pro max. I don't know if it's mFi related, or iOS or what exactly. The fact that yours works with ipad pro via usb-c is interesting and leads me to believe it is something with the lightning/mfi certification - so if you still want to use it with your iphone you could try the ddhifi lightning to usb-c adapter. I believe they have tested it with many usb-c DACs and found no issues. Not a guarantee that it will work with HA2SE but seems likely.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

corgifall said:


> I need to grab one of these again. I miss mine.



I've owned two of these...they are awesome. The only reason I keep selling them is that these puppies still sell if you got 'upgraditis'. Everyone knows how good these are and there will always be a market for these. Add this to a cell phone or lower end Dap and you're cooking with gas.


----------



## corgifall

RONJA MESCO said:


> I've owned two of these...they are awesome. The only reason I keep selling them is that these puppies still sell if you got 'upgraditis'. Everyone knows how good these are and there will always be a market for these. Add this to a cell phone or lower end Dap and you're cooking with gas.


I agree. I still need to get around to grabbing one again. I have zero use for it as I have lots of portable source gear but I still want it for nostalgia reasons haha.


----------



## mtl171

I finally retired mine (SE) after a solid 5 years of mainly desk use. What amazing little amp that worked with almost everything I plugged into it from low impedance IEMs to Hd650s. It also stemmed my upgraditis for a long while as I struggled to fine anything that was neutral sounding that put out more power without costing significantly more. My only gripe was the EMF that could occur if you strapped it to the back of a cellphone. Otherwise it worked perfectly.


----------



## ishmaelk

Hi, everyone. 
I don't know if I'll be capable of replacing the battery like @Sam L did. I have also a XD05 (first one, not the SE) and the channel imbalance at lower volume is crazy for IEM. 
Can anyone recommend me a replacement under 300€? How is the ifi hip dac compared to the HE-2? It doesn't have the looks, that's for sure, but what about performance?
Cheers, everyone.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

ishmaelk said:


> Hi, everyone.
> I don't know if I'll be capable of replacing the battery like @Sam L did. I have also a XD05 (first one, not the SE) and the channel imbalance at lower volume is crazy for IEM.
> Can anyone recommend me a replacement under 300€? How is the ifi hip dac compared to the HE-2? It doesn't have the looks, that's for sure, but what about performance?
> Cheers, everyone.


The hip-dac looks great... and sounds great... If I was at home I could try and compare them directly but don't have the HA-2 with me for the rest of the week. 

The hip-dac is sonically superior to the xd-05 basic (which is what I have) but the xd-05 has more i/o options. The hip-dac is quite limited in that it only has usb-input. I upgraded the op amp in the xd-05 and it's much better, but I still prefer the hip-dac for music. For movies and video games, I think the xd-05 is better suited to handle.

iFi is known for some channel imbalance in their products at very low volume levels, but I don't get any on the hip-dac, so either the volume necessary to show imbalance is too low to be really audible (like it is on the idsd micro black label) or there is no channel imbalance, either way it's fine. 

The hip-dac does have a somewhat higher output impedance, which can lead to hiss on higher sensitive iem's - anything 16ohm or under has a chance to pick up noise, not a guarantee as some 16 ohm IEM's have a decently high sensitivity rating, but so far that's where I've noticed it. I've also cleaned noise a little bit with an isilencer+ from ifi as well. 

In general, the portable dac/amp category has suffered as of late as companies have been focusing more on android-based DAPs.

I love the hip-dac (listening to it as I write this) and I would suggest trying the hip-dac, but only if you can return it. You also need to use the balanced output to get the best from the hip-dac, so if you are planning only running it in SE, I would probably look at the EarMen TR-Amp instead - it's more than the hip-dac but still in your budget.


----------



## ishmaelk

Charlie Norwood said:


> The hip-dac looks great... and sounds great... If I was at home I could try and compare them directly but don't have the HA-2 with me for the rest of the week.
> 
> The hip-dac is sonically superior to the xd-05 basic (which is what I have) but the xd-05 has more i/o options. The hip-dac is quite limited in that it only has usb-input. I upgraded the op amp in the xd-05 and it's much better, but I still prefer the hip-dac for music. For movies and video games, I think the xd-05 is better suited to handle.
> 
> ...


My experience with balanced ifi amps is that the SE output is lacking. They're way better balanced, but most of my headphones have only SE cables. 
I'll definitely check that EarMen TR-Amp. It looks just like what I'm looking for.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I grabbed one again as now i have the digital  out cable for walkman.

picked it from @denis1976  for only 100€


----------



## gerelmx1986

Charging the oppo Ha-2 is done via micro-B or via A port?
And to let Ha-2 act as a battwry pack?


----------



## MikeyFresh

gerelmx1986 said:


> Charging the oppo Ha-2 is done via micro-B or via A port?
> And to let Ha-2 act as a battwry pack?


http://www.oppodigital.co.uk/User-manual-HA-2.html


----------



## gerelmx1986

Arrived


----------



## gerelmx1986

I am really liking it. As DAC versus my wm1A inboard  dac there is not so much sonic difference. But yea  more power 

as amp it retqins the sound of wm1A SE uncolored while adding power (mode C)


----------



## gerelmx1986

*Oppo HA-2 Revisited (Re-Reviewed)*

I got my Second Oppo HA-2 for 100 euro from a fellow head-fier.

Yeah another Down the memory lane review.

I am not an Audiophile of Graphs and mesurements, more of the one who seeks perfect sound quality. Yes I've reviewed the HA-2 here on HF years ago but now that i have other gears and more Hi-res content i decided to reconsider it again.

Unboxing /Accessories

The HA-2 comes in a Black carton Box with the brand OPPO englossed with silver font. Inside this simple box are two plastic trays, one holds the Amp itself, the other holds th Paper, accesories and a charges with Oppo propietary VOCC Rapid charge.

Among the accesories included:
* Two harnessing rubber bands
* An USB-micro B to Micro-B for android devices
* An Lightning to USB-A for Apple devices
* A USB-A to micro-B for charging and data transfer
* 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect
* Charger

User interface/Usability

Technically speaking here we don't have a UI, but the device is easy to use.

On the back we have a selector with 3 positions: A, B and C. An USB-A Female for input mode A (for apple) and charging your devices (Powerbank mode) and a USB-Micro B for android MAC and PC.

On the front we have the Volume pot which clicks to turn the device On and Off, a 3.5mm Line In (Mode C)/Line out (Modes A, B) and a 3.5mm Headphone jack.

On the side we have 5 LEDs, a Button to see charge capacity and toggle Powerbank feature on/Off. Pressing this button for 20s reboots the device. A bass bosst switch to turn on/off bass-bosst and a Gain selector to select L or H gain.

Of the 5 LEDs, four serve as battery status indicator, the topmost one which is blue color, tells you wether the HA-2 is charging your device in powerbank mode. The bottom most is bi-color LED (Green and red) to denote low battery.

Sound Analysis

Test equipment & Music

Music is classical music as usual with me ranging from FLAC 16/44.1 to FLAC 24/352.8 and DSD up to DSD256

Devices include:
* NW-WM1A Walkman DAP by sony with same music specs as the Oppo (up to DSD256 /PCM 32/384)
* NW-A25 Walkman DAP from sony (PCM only up to 192/24 and DSD64 as DoP)
* WMC-NWH10 Sony digital ouput cable for walkman
* HEADPHONES / IEM
  *MDR-Z1R Sony flagship 70mm driver HP
  *IER-M7 Sony Monitoring quad-BA/Side IEM
  *IER-Z1R Sony flagship hybrid IEM (12mm DD for bass, BA for mids, 5mm DD for high)

Oppo HA-2 As DAC + AMP (Mode B)

The bass is a present bass, a bass that is always there. This signature didn't go well with both IEM, specially the IER-Z1R which accentuated the bassy signature of the HA-2. With the full size MDR-Z1R, the bass was more manageable and more neutral but was still always there on some tracks.

On well mastered tracks the bass was too polite and didn't reach as deep as the WM1A, which also has more rumble on this regard noticeable on Organ music in DSD tracks. This was also noted on the IER-M7 which it has hard slamming bass for a BA IEM.

Using bass+ (Bass boost) only worsened the bassiness of the HA-2 so I ended leaving this off. Enabling high gain, at times with M7 and IER-Z1R made the bass more noticrable and more prominent, hence i did not use bass+ on H Gain.

Mids: The mids seem more foward (A25) or quasi similar (WM1A): Some times the mids apparead as shouty on both Z1R but not so with the IER-M7, overall presentation was quite similar to both walkmans, only that the walkmans don't display shoutiness on the mid-range and perhaps a bit recessed on the A25

Highs: The highs on the HA-2, while not rolled-off to extremes, they're not the most resolving or extended highs. The crispiness of string pluckings on Guitars, harps and harpsichord as well the bare-hammer hitting the strings of certain fortepianos is gone on the HA-2 compared how the WM1A nad A25 deliver these crsipy responses. Another wow factor for the WM1A specially is how it fleshes out the nuances of the music giving the instruments a more life like appareance, this for example Bach's six partitas and sonatas for solo violin (Grumiaux) or a stradivarius cello on a 3-CD set of boccherini cello concertos (Julius Berger). The stradivari have a special thing to them that ypu can say oh it is a stradivarius. On the HA-2 they sounded bland and meh, just like normal Violins.

Sound-stage and separation

On well mastered recordings and recordings with excellent stagung qualities the oppo has no problem displaying it, but most instances all music sounded like recorded in a studio or cramped up/compressed up, specially when engaging H Gain. Thing that does not happen on the WM1A which is capablle of displaying soundstage for even small churches.

Oppo HA-2 as amp only (Mode C)

A mixture of HA-2 coloration and walkman coloration. adding more bassy signature while retaining the spacious sound of walkman.

TL;DR
A swiss-army knife DAC/AMP from the now defunct Oppo digital, with many Input optuons including analogue IN, Powerbank to recharge your phone/DAP (only via USB-A port). Audio processing features up to DSD256 PCM 384/32, bass boost and High gain.

Featuring an ESS Sabre ES9018K2M it has a nice sound quality with a strong bass presence and slightly rolled highs impairing detail retrieval and staging

PROS
Almost all popular music formats supported 32-bit/384kHz & DSD256
Handy Powerbank feature
Enough headroom to drive demanding HP/IEM
Digital as well analogue Input options
Compact and stylish design
Hardware bass boost

CONS
Short battery life (7H as DAC + AMP)/(13H as AMP only)
Bassy signature (may be a pro for some)
Cranped soundstage, unless recording has it very obvious


----------



## Rufus07760

If in need of 2 ha2-se's pm me.


----------



## BLacklWf

I also have one in a pristine condition with all the boxes, etc.


----------



## brendon42

I don't know if this has been mentioned on here, but I found a solution for a usb-c cable that won't cause my phone to charge the oppo ha2. This cable from ebay works but I wanted something longer. Since it says "OTG on both ends" I thought to get the iFi OTG adapters for both ends (one micro usb and one usb-c) and it works perfectly. I bought a small usb cable from monoprice to connect them. No charging!


----------



## Aryaal

Is it still worth it to get a Ha-2 in 2021 (or 2022 I suppose)? I thought about getting a used one on ebay because I always wanted one years ago before I had the money to get one, but now that I have the Monolith THX portable, I'm curious to see what people still think about the Ha-2 compared to the newer competition. Still worth trying? Save my money?


----------



## vlach

Aryaal said:


> Is it still worth it to get a Ha-2 in 2021 (or 2022 I suppose)? I thought about getting a used one on ebay because I always wanted one years ago before I had the money to get one, but now that I have the Monolith THX portable, I'm curious to see what people still think about the Ha-2 compared to the newer competition. Still worth trying? Save my money?


The Mojo has better sound quality. I have both.


----------



## Aryaal

vlach said:


> The Mojo has better sound quality. I have both.


But I don't really want a Mojo, and it's in a completely different price range anyway, so not exactly on my radar.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I still think the HA2 is one of the prettiest but if you're looking for sound quality, I would not get it. I guess it would also depend on what source and what headphones you are planning on using it with. Most of the stuff I use are easy to drive stuff and my source is just my old decommissioned phone.


----------



## vlach

Aryaal said:


> But I don't really want a Mojo, and it's in a completely different price range anyway, so not exactly on my radar.


Fair enough.


----------



## erich6

Aryaal said:


> I'm curious to see what people still think about the Ha-2 compared to the newer competition. Still worth trying? Save my money?


I think they sound pretty good even compared to current offerings unless you are looking for bleeding edge tech or need more power. It's a unique physical design and form factor which I find to be very classy.


----------



## Paul Cathcart (Oct 28, 2022)

* I got it to work. Thanks for looking! *

I couldn’t be later to the Oppo ha-2 but I picked one up for £40 on eBay and it sounds incredible with my Focal Elegia.

My big problem is, having gone bust, Oppo have removed the windows drivers. Does anyone have a copy?

Thank you for reading,

Paul


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 27, 2022)

Paul Cathcart said:


> I couldn’t be later to the Oppo ha-2 but I picked one up for £40 on eBay and it sounds incredible with my Focal Elegia.
> 
> My big problem is, having gone bust, Oppo have removed the windows drivers. Does anyone have a copy?
> 
> ...


OPPO Digital still makes the drivers available *here*.

OPPO should be commended for providing support well after these units have ceased production, OPPO did not go bust, they simply exited the home A/V market to concentrate on their core mobile phone business.

U.K. site is *here*.


----------



## Paul Cathcart

MikeyFresh said:


> OPPO Digital still makes the drivers available *here*.
> 
> OPPO should be commended for providing support well after these units have ceased production, OPPO did not go bust, they simply exited the home A/V market to concentrate on their core mobile phone business.
> 
> U.K. site is *here*.


That’s not the HA-2, that’s the drivers for the HA-2 SE, which are incompatible. The drivers on the same website for the HA-2 are dead links.

Click on the uk links and see.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Paul Cathcart said:


> Click on the uk links and see.


I had only clicked the U.S. links which are still live.

I didn't know the HA-2SE driver is incompatible, I find that odd and wonder why that would be the case.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Oppo Digital in California confirms, the HA-2SE drivers do in fact work with the original HA-2, and in most cases the drivers should not be necessary if using Windows 10/11.


----------

